#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-28
<artus> ыыыы
<artus> 128м метров превратилось в гиг )
<artus> а может и не превратилось (((
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: как вывести следующе 10 строчек после определенной строки файла, зная её номер?
<artus>  непомню (
<inkvizitor68sl> вспомни =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я там адский быдлоскрипт для этого писать сдуру жуе начал ><
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, cat zzz sed '1,10d' | head -n10
<inkvizitor68sl> a 1,10d как понимать?
<artus> c 10й строки
<artus> ред выводит количество строй
<artus> хед *
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже написал свой лясопед хДДД
<inkvizitor68sl> let "headcount = $number + 10"
<inkvizitor68sl> echo $number
<inkvizitor68sl> echo $headcount
<inkvizitor68sl> cat /usr/local/etc/apache22/vhosts.conf | head -n $headcount | tail -n 12 | grep ServerAlias | sed 's/ServerAlias//'
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вернее если те надо выводить с 10й строки то sed '1,9d' получается
<go8765> кто-то пользовался этим чудом ? Anonymous and Encrypted BitTorrent
<artus> а 10я уже аойдет в хед
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а как вырезать пробелы в начале строки?
<artus> ну гипотетически тем же седом
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а если учитывать что я в башскриптинге вааабше 0 ))) то щас найду )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа...
<inkvizitor68sl> скай чтоле ?
<inkvizitor68sl> надо дунуть
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я очередной искусственный интеллект пишу
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, sed 's/^[ \t]*//;s/[ \t]*$//' Удалить все пробелы и символы табуляции в начале и конце каждой строки файла
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а чего пишеш то ?
<artus> ну да, тебе стандартный рандом с седом не канает) тебе подавай свой самописный генератор )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl,   sed 's/^[ \t]*//'соответственно прибеть все пробелы в начале строки
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: скрипт для переноса аккаунтов юзеров с обычного сервера в кластер
<artus> у ты какой _
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и заодно это просто клевый скрипт для переноса юзеров между ispmanager будет
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: не обрезало
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты мне для личного самообразования покажеш мегаскрипт который я у тебя выпрашиваю уже который месяц )
<artus> хм, должно
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> у обычной то отрезает
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот у моей - фиг ><
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, >sed -i 's/^[ \t]*//' zzz
<go8765> чё-то я нихр** не понял как пользоваться этими хабами
<artus> go8765, заходиш на хаб и в поиск, если не в поиск то пошарся по шарам , че там непонятного то ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: \t - символ табуляцци?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, угу
<artus> -i с заменой
<artus> только что проверил) все гуд )
<inkvizitor68sl> так мне не в файле надо
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем оно как то не хочет в моем скрипте пахать
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а в чем ?
<sharikoff> ку ку
<sharikoff> полуночники
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, выводи куда нить в tmp в файл, грепай его седом, и потом читай вывод
<artus> шарикофффффффф!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> дружищееееее)))))))
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> в переменную записал - оно само вырезалось
<sharikoff> какая то бурная радость =)
<artus> ну или так
<artus> sharikoff, да ты как то последнее время фиг наблюдаешся )
<sharikoff> вот я
<sharikoff> пажалусто
<sharikoff> =)
<go8765> artus: обьясни мне плиз пошагово как linuxdc++ пользоваться ?
<go8765> а то я не могу понять
<artus> go8765, подключаешся к хабу
<go8765> artus:  как ?
<artus> эм... dc клиент поставь
<artus> найди хаб котоый тебя утраивает, пользуйся )
<go8765> artus:  у меня к примеру в фаворитс - есть один- как к нему подключиться ?
<artus> ну жмакни на него
<go8765> [03:21] *** Connecting to dchub://dc.cifracom.ru:411
<go8765> [03:21] *** Connected[03:21]  , ...[03:21] *** Connect failed: SocketException: Connection closed
<artus> глянь свои настройки сети
<go8765> и так со всеми
<go8765> artus: b чё там ?
<go8765> в настройках то ?
<artus> go8765, http://uahub.info/forum/showthread.php?t=13 как то так
<artus> с поправкой на свой клиент
<go8765> artus: получилось - пасиб (ник вписать надо было)
<go8765> artus: а сразу по всем хабам искать можно ?
<go8765> вижу сам - можно :)
<artus> go8765, на хабре на днах был анонс поисковика по хабам
<^DEMOSS^> rnj .pfk <AC &
<^DEMOSS^> кто юзал уже БФС ?
<wesg> тест :)
<_GerarD_> Блин, не могу поставить виндовую прогу
<_GerarD_> Жалуется на службу Windows Installer
<_GerarD_> Невозможно получить доступ к службе Windows Installer
<go8765> imule никто не пользуется ? никто не знает что это значит , Kademlia Preferences: IO error while reading prefs: SafeIO::EOF: Attempt to read past end of file.[1] ?? in imule[0x826eb5f]
<academ> Всем привет!!!
<academ> Подскажите по VNC клиенту, привык к UltraVNC на офтопе, в нем есть включение диспетчера файлов, какой VNC клиент это может под Linux ???
<go8765> никто этим зверем не пользовался ? Flush
<wesg> прпр
<Gunner123> доброе утро
<Gunner123> нужен совет есть кто живой ?
<ck80> Gunner123 !ask
<ck80> не работает бот
<ck80> спрашивайте, если кто знает ответит
<Gunner> спс буду знать
<ck80> это и был вопрос что-ли? :)
<ck80> - есть, кто живой? - да - спасибо!
<svolach> подскажите, где посмотреть инструкцию по боту ubuntuhelp
<ceval> re
<Mad_Dog> Привет всем, может есть кто "Предприниматель 4,0 " на Убунту ставил? У меня ошибку выдает - не находит msjet4x.dll, глянул на раздел с виндой, там тоже нет, а программа на XP работает...
<ck80> не ставил, но может попробовать перекинуть msjet4x.dll из в винды в убунту
<Mad_Dog>  ck80: не нашел (c:\windows\system32)
<ck80> "а программа на XP работает..."
<ck80> ваши слова?
<ck80> значит это файл есть на винде
<ck80> попробуйте поиском найти
<ck80> вообще этот файл относиться к Microsoft Jet Database Engine
<ck80> надо это скачать и попробовать на убунте становить
<gav> здравствуйте все!
<gav> есть проблема: ping -a ya.ru должен при успешных ответах бибикать писи-спикером
<gav> а он не бибикает
<gav> ubuntu 10.10
<gav> команда beep   бибикает, а ping -a - нет :(
<gav> в чем может быть проблема?
<_GerarD_> Ура!
<_GerarD_> Я нашёл замену Ventrilo Client для Линукса
<_GerarD_> Я мегакрут!
<_GerarD_> Артус!
<AndreX> ггг
<The_MEk> Всем привет! Никому не приходилось юзать железку Trendnet TK-IP101?
<calculon> Хотел по пьяни поставить второй freebsd и затер винчестер со всеми своими данными, поздравьте меня.
 * rapidsp ваще не представляет, как можно фряхой попасть на нужный раздел...
<academ> calculon: ну дык востанавливай
<calculon> кто не представляет?
<_GerarD_> радисп не представляет как можно фряхой попасть на нужный расздел!
<_GerarD_> Он написал сообщение с тегом /me
<_GerarD_> Ыть))
<beerseller> Что лучше ставить на ноут с никакой видюхой(sis miracle 3)?
<beerseller> В плане DE и софта
<AndreX> а всё остальное у ноута отсутствует да
<SergeyIT> ку
<_GerarD_> Ребят, очень сильно тормозит трансмишн, что делать?
<_GerarD_> Или может быть подскажете нормальный торрент клиент
<_GerarD_> Тормозит и морда и качает туго
<_GerarD_> Только вроде бы разгоняется, бац и сбрасывает скорость на 0 и опять разгоняться начинает
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, вчера качал - 2Гб за 40 минут... без тормозов
<_GerarD_> неделю назад качал 40гб ... скачал за 3 часа
<_GerarD_> не в этом дело
<_GerarD_> Я не спрашиваю у кого какой интернет
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, ну вот... а телепатов нет... ?
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137933.0
<_GerarD_> у меня такая же проблема
<_GerarD_> Ладно, такой вопрос!
<_GerarD_> Как сбросить настройки клавиатуры по дефолту?
<_GerarD_> ЗЫ: не работает NUM часть клавиатуры...
<_GerarD_> То есть работает, но не понятно что делает((
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, а в настройки клавы сбосить на дефолт не проходит?
<_GerarD_> не помогает
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, а в там же в параметрах раскладки?
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<SergeyIT> AndreX, зайди снова и не забудь поклониться )
<AndreX> не так не интересно
<AndreX> хотя
 * AndreX поклонился ubuntuhelp
<AndreX> )
<|EpicFail|> Всем привет
<_GerarD_> cranchbang statler основан на убунту?
<_GerarD_> в чём проблема?
<_GerarD_> Чего не хватает?
<zarkone> всем привет!
<zarkone> ребят, такой трабл. у меня два монитора в режиме separate X screen на ati карточке
<zarkone> я хотел повешать на второй монитор dockbarx applet
<zarkone> а он все приложения берет с первого монитора ='(
<zarkone> что делать? или может, аналоги есть апплета?
<zarkone> спасибо!
<_GerarD_> Юзвери АТИШНЫХ видюшек, мне нужна ваша помощь!
<jham> _GerarD_: нет вопроса - нет ответа )
<_GerarD_> Упс))
<_GerarD_> Чувак просит помочь ему поставить дровишки
<_GerarD_> У мну нвидиа, и по этому опят только с нвидией
<_GerarD_> А вот с ати 0
<_GerarD_> Ставит на кранч
<_GerarD_> статлер
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, а какая карта? И чувак может сам придет?
<_GerarD_> сейчас ответит
<_GerarD_> Нет ему важен процесс)) Хочет всё сам
<_GerarD_> Просто просит помощи в направлении
<_GerarD_> ati mob rad HD 4330
<zarkone> дк если ему важен процесс, пусть погуглит
<zarkone> дело-то вроде не хитрое
<_GerarD_> на кранч, да после fglrx
<MrVirus> Добрый день, хотелось бы пообщатся приватно с кем нибудь относительно переноса линуха как системы с сервака на простую машину, походу после переноса система не видит жесткий SATA, раньше система была на 5рейде
<SergeyIT> MrVirus, как переносил?
<MrVirus> используя CloneZilla диск в диск
<AndreX> id диска менять нада на чёто типа dev/sdx
<MrVirus> я поменял и поставил /dev/disk/by-id/...
<MrVirus> но засада в том что походу он вообще не видит загрузочного раздела
<MrVirus> ошибка типо waiting for /dev/..
<AndreX> grub запускаеться
<MrVirus> после ошибки вываливается в shell
<AndreX> /dev/disk там такова быть не должно
<AndreX> /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb вот так
<MrVirus> ну можно использовать и sdx и UUID и disk/by-id
<MrVirus> не в этом суть хоть как обхови не видит он его
<MrVirus> уже по всякому пробовал
<MrVirus> толи дравов в системе старой под новую мать нет толи не знаю
<MrVirus> я начинающий линуксоид )
<skai> !enter | MrVirus
<ubuntuhelp> MrVirus: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<AndreX> grub.cfg на пасту
<AndreX> !paste | MrVirus
<ubuntuhelp> MrVirus: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<MrVirus> только вечером ( щас нету ее под рукой
<AndreX> ну тогда ладно
<MrVirus> господа линуксоиды, подскажите как суть если я с одного железа перенес систему на другое, может надо дрова добавить или старые удалить, может какое обновление сделать драйверов или еще ченить
<skai> @voice MrVirus
<skai> !v > MrVirus
<ubuntuhelp> MrVirus, please see my private message
<skai> !pm > MrVirus
<ubuntuhelp> MrVirus, please see my private message
<skai> MrVirus: если ты не можешь даж конфиг груба показать - че ты еще хочешь?чтобы люди гадали?когда будешь способен показать конфиги - тогда и спрашивай
<MrVirus> ) ок
<SergeyIT> andreysen, привет! Давненько не видел
<kowboits> q
<Silverd23> добрый день товарищи подскажите sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf должен быть пустой? - хочу настроить apt-get чтобы через прокси шло
<skai> Silverd23: да.должен быть
<skai> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ибо конфиги лежат в там
<RoboSloNE> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли смотреть видео в консоли, не имея ГУЕвого VLC? Затронула тема с субботнего Linux Install Fest :)
<AndreX> ага
<RoboSloNE> Каким образом?)
<AndreX> если фреймбуфер включен
<AndreX> mplayer -vo fbdev
<RoboSloNE> это включает фрейм буфер? И дальше можно просто mplayer movie.avi?
<FuryChaplain1> есть тут люди хоть чуть чуть шарящие в перле? Мне интересно, как сделать так, чтобы вместо нормально читаемого кода был набор символов?
<RoboSloNE> Что-то вывод подсказывает, что нужно mplayer -vo fbdev movie.avi
<AndreX> ну а я чё тебе написал?
<KOPEIII> Всем привет!
<RoboSloNE> Не догнал сначала...
<RoboSloNE> Привет!
<AndreX> RoboSloNE: http://linsovet.com/video-in-terminal
<RoboSloNE> Уже догнал :) Конвертится походу
<KOPEIII> Народ, как сменить расширение в ubuntu?
<RoboSloNE> А зачем?
<Silverd23> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/apt.conf подскажите правильная команда
<AndreX> какое расширение 0_о
<FuryChaplain1>  Silverd23 в начале gksu
<FuryChaplain1> а не sudo
<RoboSloNE> Вы, очевидно, с винды. В Linux расширения не имеют практического значения
<artus> FuryChaplain1, чем тебе судо не угодил?
<RoboSloNE> artus: +1
<FuryChaplain1> разве gksu не для графических приложений?
<KOPEIII> тфу, Как сменить разрешение?)
<FuryChaplain1> Мне интересно, как сделать так, чтобы вместо нормально читаемого кода на перле был набор символов?
<RoboSloNE> FuryChaplain1: а без разницы. Можно запустить sudo gedit из консоли и оно запустится в графическом видеэ
<artus> FuryChaplain1, гксу для запуска не из консоли а по квикрану например
<FuryChaplain1> artus: понял, я сам так запускаю обычно, через квик ран
<AndreX> KOPEIII: система мониторы или правь xorg.conf
<RoboSloNE> AndreX: Вопрос №2: А можно сделать так, чтобы конвертация шла параллельно с просмотром? А то он конвертить будет столько же, сколько фильм идет
<Silverd23> Acquire::http::proxy "http://domain\user:password@proxyserver:port/";
<Silverd23> что то ругается всё заполняю а apt-get не работает
<AndreX> RoboSloNE:  ссыль смотри которую я кинул
<Silverd23> программисты точно мне с линуксом кислород хотят перекрыть
<RoboSloNE> Silverd23: У вас ИКС?
<RoboSloNE> ИКСы*
<RoboSloNE> AndreX: Ок, спасибо!
<FuryChaplain1> можно вопрос, что мне еще посмотреть в убунту, когда все вроде работает? :)
<RoboSloNE> FuryChaplain1: вирт. машина и другие ОСи :)
<RoboSloNE> Или внешний вид
<AndreX> RoboSloNE: можно ещё с помощю vlc но я незнаю как
<Silverd23> всё работала - пока один не поставил User GAte - теперь прокси прописывать надо
<FuryChaplain1> есть еще хорошие видеоплееры кроме vlc?
<RoboSloNE> AndreX: с vlc я понял только как имея гуй. Там в самой VLC вывод в ANCII есть. А вот из консоли хз
<RoboSloNE> FuryChaplain1: а что не так с Totem?
<FuryChaplain1> я не знаю, не видел таких :)
<RoboSloNE> FuryChaplain1: стандартный плеер в убунту
<RoboSloNE> FuryChaplain1: или gMplayer
<FuryChaplain1> посмотрю, честно говоря стандартный мне не понравился просто
<RoboSloNE> AndreX: Та же фигня. На сайте прописана та же строчка и mplayer сначала конвертирует в символы. А конвертация по времени идет как фильм.
<AndreX> хм
<RoboSloNE> FuryChaplain1: у gmplayer фигня с fullscreen, нижняя панель жестоко бесит
<FuryChaplain1> точно, сейчас удалю его тогда
<Philipp2007> Вроде бы сегодня народу поболее, может подскажите. Если на убунту поставить кеды не слишком тяжелая система будет? Все приложения же под Гнома заточены?
<RoboSloNE> Philipp2007: Kubuntu для вас
<RoboSloNE> Пора бежать.. Всем удачи!
<kstati> Philipp2007: на мой взгляд kde в убунту - это похабно. практически весь софт собран с поддержкой gtk.
<KOPEIII> Народ, а нормально что в Ubuntu Scroll Lock не выключается?
<Philipp2007> RoboSloNE: Ну систему сносить нет пока желания. Все настроенно.
<kstati> у тебя, случайно не установлен индикатор раскладки на скрол?
<Philipp2007> kstati: Спасибо. Вот это я и хотел услышать.
<AndreX> RoboSloNE: конфиг надо ковырять http://archlinux.org.ru/arch_forum/viewtopic.php?t=62
<KOPEIII> ну индикатор горит
<kstati> Philipp2007: хочешь экспериментов - установи "kde", а там и зависимости подтянутся
<AndreX> RoboSloNE: а если так mplayer -fs -zoom -xy 1024 путь_до_видео_файла
<Zaxer>  всем привет
<Philipp2007> kstati: А если удалять через purge все зависимости тоже удаляться? А то систему забивать всякими не нужными пакетами не хочеться
<KOPEIII> Была у меня Windows XP и Windows 7. Установил себе всё таки Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Но после установки при выборе ОС есть только Ubuntu, Test memory и Windows 7 (которой я вообще не пользовался). Как вернуть Windows XP?
<kstati> Philipp2007: не уверен, вполне возможно, что purge зацепит что-либо из нужностей
<kstati> KOPEIII: поправь конфигурацию груба.  s /etc/grub.d/*cust* google-> настройка grub2
<KOPEIII> спс щя поюзаем)
<Philipp2007> kstati: Ладно. Кто не рескует тот не пьет шампанского. В логах если что есть какие пакеты были установлены в зависимостях.
 * Philipp2007 удалился с бубном куда то в сторону консоли.
<Philipp2007> 285 установлено новых, Необходимо получить 356MБ архивов. =О Ну и аппетиты у них.
<dmay> хтотут?
<Noveon> http://bash.org.ru/quote/410138
<dmay> вот и дожили до того, что с неторта копипастят на баш...
<wesg> а где там смеяться?
<wesg> не учитывая того что это бред
<dmay> wesg: обоснуй? желательно со ссылками на соответствующие статьи либо с описанием применяемой практики при пересылках ценных грузов?
<wesg> да там максимум страховку возместят
<dmay> почему?
<wesg> которую он в емс лейбле указал копеечную наверняка
<wesg> ну потому что правила такие :)
<dmay> какие именно? ссылки на документы, практические примеры?
<wesg> ты ни разу в жизни не слал ничего usps ?
<dmay> только emsом и upsом, остальным не особо доверяю. потому и инетересуюсь, на основании чего построено такое категоричное заявление?
<wesg> на том что в том примере наверняка usps
<wesg> он же емс
<skai> @voice wesg dmay
<dmay> skai: доброе утро, пупсик. за что на этот раз меня забанишь? ^_^'
<skai> dmay: как всегда.за злостный оффтоп
<dmay> skai: а если мы обсуждаем проблемы заказа дисков с убунтой и шмоток из канониколавскаво магазина?
<wesg> их обычной почтой шлют без страховки
<skai> dmay: а вы не их обсуждаете.и да.мерч и почта - это не сама убунта
<dmay> skai: а за сообщения, в которых нет слова "ubuntu" тоже банить будешь?
<dmay> мне просто интересно, чтоб не нарушать твоих правил
<skai> dmay: тебя - за неприкрытый тролизм
<skai> dmay: тыж знаешь - меня бесполезно пытаться потролить.мне лень.а тебе бань:)
<dmay> вот так всегда... задаёшь очевидные и логичные вопросы, а тебя троллем обзывают..
<wesg> дмай тебе на лоре выступать
<wesg> там такие же революционеры
<skai> dmay: дада.поплачь об этом в своем жж^_^
<dmay> wesg: на лоре революционеры умные, а тут есть простор для просвящения малолетних умов
<FuryChaplain1> чей жж можно почитать?
<skai> dmay: я вот думаю тебя забанить бы.как самого яростного возмутителя спокойствия
<dmay> бота который туда башорк транслирует. в жеже всё равно ничего адекватней нет.
<dmay> skai: ехехех...
<dmay> skai: ты только не обижайся. и не расстраивайся
<skai> dmay: на что?этож будет весело:)
<dmay> skai: но, сдаётся мне, ты закончишь так же как бонд, не к ночи будь помянут
<dmay> skai: ибо ведёшь себя уж очень похоже
<skai> dmay: то есть выпишу тебе пермбан?:)возможно возможно:)
<dmay> skai: не передёргивай. ты понял, что я имею ввиду.
 * kstati rolf
<Stolzium> а как закончил бонд?
<skai> dmay: чесно говоря нет.ни грин ни бонд так и не признались, че у них произошло:)а мне пофиг^)^
<skai> dmay: видишь?ты своим присутствием людей на оффтоп толкаешь:)возмутитель^_^
<dmay> skai: дело не в том, что произошло, а в том, что к этому привело
<dmay> ну да ладно
<dmay> это так, минутка серъёзности на канале :3
<skai> dmay: побанить тебя, пока снова банлист не переполнится и ты снова не окажешься тут^_^
<dmay> а теперь с умными лицами ждём людей с проблемами в полной тишине, т.к. skai запретил оффтопить
<kstati> у меня проблема. здесь нельзя офтопить хД
<skai> dmay: и правильно.ты бы хоть ради приличия помог бы кому нибудь:)вот когда ты последний раз помогал кому то тут?
<Stolzium> skai правильно модерирует :) иначе канал в такой же срачник, как джаббер-конфа, превратится
<dmay> skai: не так давно, кста, в чт или пт. немного но помог ;)
<skai> dmay: чем?Оо
<kstati> букафками )
<skai> dmay: или там совет поставить венду был в тему?
<dmay> а я помню чтоль
<dmay> даже нет, даже по теме что-то
<dmay> я запоминаю такие случаи, не так часто тут спрашивают что-то отличное от "как запустить кс под вине?"
<skai> dmay: ага.и то, что ты еще можешь вообще понять:)
<dmay> skai: вот об этом я и говорил... ты не умеешь адекватно удерживать баланс между рядовым пользователем с трололо-замашками и операторским уровнем
<wesg> <dmay> бота который туда башорк транслирует. в жеже всё равно ничего адекватней нет.
<wesg> башорг очень адекватный, да
<dmay> skai: artus, например, умеет. ты, к сожелению, нет. во всяком случае сейчас.
<dmay> wesg: я не гворил что он адекватный. я сказал что это "самое адекватное что есть  в жеже" ;)
<Guerrero> åñòü êòî æèâîé? ))
<ubuntuhelp> Guerrero! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Guerrero> Íàðîä ïî÷åìó ÿ íå ìîãó óñòàíîâèòü íè îäíîé ïðîãðàììû íà óáóíòó 10.10? ïèøåò îòêàçíî â äîñòóïå, õîòÿ ÿ ñèæó ïîä ðóòîì? (òî÷íåå sudo su ) óñòàíàâëèâàþ
<ubuntuhelp> Guerrero! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> Guerrero: замучил иди кодировку уже поменяй
<Geek> 123
<Guest96239> Народ почему я не могу установить ни одной программы на убунту 10.10? пишет отказно в доступе, хотя я сижу под рутом? (точнее sudo su ) устанавливаю
<dmay> Guest96239: потому что ОС установила, что ты не читал даже элементарных хау-ту шет и отказывается признавать тебя за пользователя. и вообще за человека.
<calculon> Нуу вот чем bsd лучше linux?
<dmay> *хау-ту-шек
<dmay> calculon: чем лминукс, очевидно же
<calculon> чего?
<dmay> Guest96239: кстати, за sudo su и "сижу под рутом" тут банят, еслишто
<Guerrero> все
<Guerrero> поменял
<SergeyIT> calculon, линкукс самый лучший бсд
<Guerrero> ыв смысле? банят
<calculon> вот и я думаю, что плюсов никаких
<SergeyIT> calculon, надо не думать, а знать!
<calculon> я пробовал бсд, и чет не впечатлило.
<SergeyIT> calculon, пронесло, что ли?
<calculon> внешне отличается только названием
<Guerrero> dmay   в смысле?
<calculon> ПО тоже самое, графичемкие оболочки те же. А что там за ядро крутиться н столь важно
<Guerrero> Народ почему я не могу установить ни одной программы на убунту 10.10? пишет отказно в доступе
<dmay> Guerrero: в смысле +b на сутки, пока хоть каку-нить статейку "убунту для чай^Wновичков" не прочитаешь
<calculon> фыф
<calculon> ias
<calculon> ./exit
<calculon> что это было?
<calculon> какой-то глюк
<dmay> это было смешно )
<calculon> прищлось перезайти
<Guerrero> я читал и полностью делал как описано
<wesg> <calculon> ПО тоже самое, графичемкие оболочки те же. А что там за ядро крутиться н столь важно
<wesg> и железо не работает большинство
<wesg> а так да, не столь важно
<SergeyIT> Guerrero, может потому, что поработал под рутом
<Guerrero> то я делал и так и так
<Guerrero> пробовал по разному
<Guerrero> пофиг пишет отказано в доступе
<Guerrero> chmod +x filename.type
<Guerrero> ./filename.type
<skai> !q | Guerrero
<ubuntuhelp> Guerrero: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<dmay> Guerrero: а мак купить не пробовал? пафосу даже больше, девки будут клеиться только так, а гемора намного меньше
<Guerrero> нафь мне мак
<skai> Guerrero: и да.всякие - оно само тут не прокатят. либо вспоминай, что натворил, либо ищи газету с объявлениями экстрасенсов
<SergeyIT> Guerrero, кто пишет, кому отказано, в каком доступе?
<dmay> Guerrero: там думать не надо
<Guerrero> да тупо поставил систему решил явамашину поставить
<Guerrero> баш
<dmay> Guerrero: и что ты такое "читал и делал как визде написано", что до apt-get'а не добрался?
<dmay> !wiki
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org & !ubuntu-wiki
<Guerrero> geek bash: ./filename.type - отказано в доступе   - типо так
<dmay> !ubuntu-wiki | Guerrero
<ubuntuhelp> Guerrero: Пользовательская документация http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<dmay> Guerrero: штудировать
<SergeyIT> dmay, как-то ты сегодня мягко посылаешь )
<dmay> SergeyIT: настроение хорошее ^_^
<Guerrero> хорошо тогда такой вопрос. Поменял мать АсРок М3А Уцц - а походу система не видит сетевуху так как сети нету, скачал с реалтека, вроде поставились, но тем-не-менее сети нет,как эту проблему можно решить?
<dmay> хотя, я бы, канешн, ещё предложил бы поциента забанить на сутки, чтоб ему ничего вики читать не мешало
<Guerrero> та бань, если те влом подсказать - то не вопрос
<Guerrero> крутой чел
<dmay> Guerrero: купить что нить более культурное, чем "асрок". тем более чем у-це-це
<dmay> Guerrero: пуся не обижайся, лучше действительно пойди почитай ту ссылочку
<Guerrero> мать хорошая как по цене так и по характеристикам, еще и фича есть для разлочки проца
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет! :)
<dmay> то есть он вообще не понял, на что я намекнул? оО
<dmay> Ecclesiast: что сломал?
<Guerrero> мде
<Guerrero> четкий ты пацык
<skai> Ecclesiast: не дай бог тебе про свое 5.1 опять затянуть
<Guerrero> чатерист крутяк
<dmay> Guerrero: базара без. все нарайоне уважают
<Guerrero> скорее всего в очках сидит задроч и круто в чате
<Guerrero> аста ла виста вздрочь
<Ecclesiast> Ногу))) ПОКА ничего, щас начну)))
<skai> dmay: тя опустили как девку
<dmay> ну вот, убунта спасена от ещё одного кулхацкера
<dmay> skai: ради высокой цели я готов терпеть оскорбления от обиженных малолеток. тем более что мне они до лампочки :3
<Ecclesiast> skai 5.1 воткнул утилью от реалтека.
<skai> dmay: ага.жаль он ушел.так бы ты его и до бана бы довел
<skai> dmay: не люблю надменных и предвзятых
<dmay> skai: надменность и предвзятость _некоотрым_ простить можно. тупость - никому. 8]
<skai> dmay: надменность и предвзятость идет от тупости:)
<skai> dmay: еще платон говорил: я знаю, что я ничего не знаю. но другие не знают и этого (С)
<dmay> skai: не всегда. надменность может происходить от осознания своего превосходства над окружающими(в _некоторых_ случаях оправданного)
<dmay> skai: предвзятость - от опыта. хотя явление, конечно, не сказать что позитивное.
<dmay> а тупость это от мамы-блондинки или папы-алкоголика
<Ecclesiast> dmay: Тупость может быть результатом собственного скудоумия от родителей независящего :-D
<dmay> Ecclesiast: ну тогда это либо гены - привет, мама, папа. либо лень - опять же, привет, мама, папа, как воспитали
<rapidsp> skai: это был сократ
<skai> rapidsp: это написал платон:)ибо сократ ничего не писал.правда записал он это со слов своего учителя.но записал платон
<rapidsp> т.е. патентные тролли еще тогда были...
<skai> rapidsp: да в обществе вообще нифига не изменилось
<dmay> человечество меняется. человек - нет.
<rapidsp> там еще демокрит фигурирует в этой грязной истории...
<skai> !pm > dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, please see my private message
<bosyi> привет. как правильно запустить через команду запуск терминала и выполнение определенной команды в нем. gnome-terminal ?
<bosyi> ну подскажите. gnome-terminal и выполнение в нем sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade на клавишу забиндить можно?
<wesg> bash alias
<bosyi> wesg, тоесть нужно написать скрипт в котором это будет и биндить уже скрипт
<wesg> ой
<novns> bosyi, gnome-terminal -e команда
<novns> алиасы ни при чём
<wesg> извините неправильно прочитал вопрос
<SergeyIT> bosyi, а зачем?
<skai> SergeyIT: видимо запустить менеджер обновлений уже не модно
<novns> на самом деле, удобнее держать guake под рукой
<bosyi> играюсь) я на натти сижу и часто приходят обновления...
<SergeyIT> bosyi, а аргрейд зачем?
<AndreX> bosyi: а не проще выставить чтоб система сома обновлялась
<novns> мегасайт со скриншотами вынесли из distrowatch
<bosyi> не поняв. что б пакеты обновились.
<novns> он превратился в рекламный
<novns> ниша не занята, кто первым сделает такой же - будет молодец
<wesg> обновление ради обновления
<bosyi> SergeyIT, а то что я на счет кирилици спрашивал если помнишь, то мне помогает просто setupcon ввести в консоли. но в режиме востановления все равно квадраты. вроде баг на ланчпаде есть.
<AndreX> bosyi: эта не баг это из за дров
<bosyi> на дебиане работает. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=141971.msg1068303#msg1068303
<[koshka]> skai: мур мяу ^^
<skai> [koshka]: :) привет
<[koshka]> приветики
<VMV> всем привет!
<[koshka]> даров
<VMV> никто не подскажет как импортировать фото в f-spot так, чтоб посмотреть на что она ругается? не хочет импортировать некоторые файлы..(
<skai> VMV: запустить фспот в консоли и смотреть за выхлопом
<wesg> подскажите есть ли дистрибутивы моды убунту с биллингом из коробки
<wesg> наверняка есть такое решение
<freenetwork> вопрос, пересел с 10.10 на 10.04 для того чтобы поставить дрова на ati. но опять борода (
<skai> wesg: ага. называется soberi_sam_che_tebe_nado_i_ne_zhdi_poka_eto_sdelaut_za_tebya_i386.iso
<wesg> в чем проблема?
<freenetwork> почему, 10.04 поддерживается
<freenetwork> а не могу поставить. пишет что устройство якобы не найденно
<wesg> а какая видеокарта
<wesg> skai, нет, было что то такое, не могу вспомнить
<freenetwork> x1200
<skai> freenetwork: юзай открытые
<skai> freenetwork: прокляни амд
<freenetwork> лаги
<skai> freenetwork: купи невидию
<freenetwork> уже проклял как смог)
<freenetwork> ноутбук )
<skai> freenetwork: по другому ты не заставишь их перестать выбрасывать поддержку старья из дров и иксов
<freenetwork> даунгрет делал иксов и то не помогло)
<wesg> freenetwork, проприетарный драйвер уже не поддерживает твою видеокарту
<wesg> поэтому используются открытые
<wesg> совет, обновись из ppa - там вроде получше будет
<SergeyIT> freenetwork, ссзб
<skai> freenetwork: ставь 8.04
<freenetwork> я понимаю, но в описании дров есть моя видюха(
<freenetwork> 8.04 тормозит(
<freenetwork> не нра
<wesg> freenetwork, каких дров то?
<freenetwork> от амд)
<wesg> эти дрова не поддерживают уже твое ядро и иксы
<skai> Сновещательный Оцелот
<skai> красиво перевели
<freenetwork> эх... ненавижу амд)
<freenetwork> у соседа нетбук, с интеловской видюхой куевой, и то  летают иксы(
<freenetwork> амд lazy butt
<SergeyIT> freenetwork, нормально работают )
<wesg> freenetwork, игнорируешь?
<wesg> обновись из ppa
<freenetwork> wesg, офицальные дрова качал
<wesg> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa экстримальный вариант
<freenetwork> и моя есть в списке
<wesg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates стабильный
<wesg> freenetwork, какие?
<wesg> они не поддерживают ЯДРО текущее
<wesg> что неясно?
<wesg> и иксы версию
<wesg> у меня на соседнем ноуте такая же почти карточка
<freenetwork> wesg, ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run в описание есть Ubuntu 10/04
<skai> !enter | wesg
<ubuntuhelp> wesg: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<dmay> freenetwork: даже винды с интеловскими видюшками летают, что уж про линуксоые дрова говорить
<dmay> вообще, чуствуется что скоро интел займёт почетное место амд, даа
<Philipp2007> Значит не я один с такой проблемой сижу. На работе ноут с такой картой. Поставил ubuntu 10.04 и сижу мучаюсь с видео. ((
<wesg> freenetwork, Automated installer and Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4
<[koshka]> skai: =*
<freenetwork> не знаю как пилить, и в какую сторону..
<wesg> более того, ставить драйвер руками в убунту - моветон
<skai> [koshka]: ой вей:)что натворила?
<[koshka]> та пока ниче) Платон) ты экономист?))
<freenetwork> wesg, как посмотреть версию иксов
 * skai выдал подзатыльник [koshka]
<wesg> Ubuntu 10.04 ships with X.Org version 7.5.
<skai> [koshka]: не пали контору
<[koshka]> xD
<[koshka]> программист?
<skai> экономист.
<[koshka]> больно же ><
<skai> а нефиг мну по имени называть среди всяких там
<[koshka]> так я не тебе
<[koshka]> :D
<freenetwork> wesg, если поставить 7.4 прокатит?
<skai> [koshka]: сча второй пропишу:)за вранье
<wesg> мда
<[koshka]> омг
<[koshka]> я сама выйду
 * freenetwork facepalm
<wesg> freenetwork, есть два варианта - идти на более старые версии убунту (что бред), либо все таки обновить открытые дрова
<freenetwork> походу бсд ставить тогда буду
<wesg> боюсь тебя расстроить, там еще хуже
<Scorpion_on> есть канал kubuntu ru ?
<freenetwork> ) там более выгодней сидеть на старой бсд и с дровами, чем тут без дров(
<wesg> интересный способ самобичевания, а убунту 9 + свежий софт из ппа ?
<wesg> открытые дрова кстати для твоей карты работают почти как закрытые
<freenetwork> а еще проще скинуть бук ) и купить netбук, но интеловский
<wesg> под интел драйвера в линуксе хуже чем ати
<skai> wesg: 4.2
<Scorpion_on> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<skai> wesg: полное 4.2
<Scorpion_on> видно7
<wesg> сходи на фороникс
<skai> Scorpion_on: нет
<freenetwork> (
<wesg> у интел  1 преимущество - работают из коробки. и все
<skai> wesg: ты еще желтые газетенки посоветуй почитать, чтобы ситуацию в стране узнать
<wesg> ясно =) ну у меня еще есть и интел и амд
<Scorpion_on> :)
<User548[web]> всем привет! подскажите, считал, что ubuntu one будет синхронизировать мои закладки в firefox, а так же настройки аккаунтов почты и чатов (все "галочки" проставил, плагин для firefox установил), но реально синхронизировалась лишь папка загрузки и ра
<artus> User548[web], а через родную синхронизировалку ff не ?
<skai> фирефох синк же
<User548[web]> надеялся на ubuntu one
<dmay> User548[web]: поставь хром он всё сам синхронизирует
<freenetwork> )
<wesg> ие
<SergeyIT> купи блокнот
<skai> wesg: вот поясни ты так пошутить пытался или потролить димея?
<User548[web]> я знаю, что есть куча сервисов, но раз в систему уже встроено средство синхронизации, хотел пользоваться именно ей
<wesg> второе
<wesg> User548[web], в фф встроен sync =(
<skai> wesg: ну ты бы хоть хайлайтил его.а то он не понял. что ты его тролишь
<dmay> skai: спосибо бро
<Scorpion_on> :(
<dmay> wesg: вам, молодой человек, ещё учиться и учиться
<dmay> кстати, а ие9 вполне няшка
<SergeyIT> dmay, пока внимательнее не посмотришь
<skai> dmay: толстоват вброс
<Scorpion_on> кубунтоводы есть ?)
<wesg> я думал тут общий канал по всем de
<SergeyIT> в природе возможно и существуют
<skai> SergeyIT: сферический канал в вакууме
<Scorpion_on> а в данном ареале?))
<skai> Scorpion_on: ну кеды считаются плохим тоном, но помочь могут
<skai> Scorpion_on: вон димей их изучал
<SergeyIT> dmay, здесь тебя ждут )
<User548[web]> wesg: просмотрел все меню на неск. раз, не вижу возможности синхронизации :(
<wesg> забыл сказать, с 4 версии появилось
<User548[web]> wesg: у меня 3.6.16
<skai> User548[web]: ставь расширение
<skai> User548[web]: firefox sync
<skai> и будет на нем
<skai> User548[web]: или обновляй фф до 4
<dmay> SergeyIT: не, пока адобе с ораглом своих аддонов втихаря непонаставят
<dmay> skai: а это не вброс, это я сам не ожидал )
<skai> dmay: ну по мне - уныл как всегда.хром торт^_^
 * skai араб гугла
<User548[web]> skai: да хочется с ubuntu one разобраться: задумка мне понравилась, а при активации мне предложили и расширение поставить, и почтовые аккаунты синхронизировать...
<dmay> skai: ну это то само собой. но песле предыдущих версий очень даже
<dmay> User548[web]: купи акк в дропбоксе же!
<wesg> dmay, под винхп его нет =(
<Scorpion_on> как ставить в kde программы и ставить ли синаптик?
<dmay> wesg: ога. под 98 тоже. бидабида.
<User548[web]> dmay: в ubuntu уже встроен сервис синхронизации, хочу чтоб всё было в ём :)
<wesg> не говоря о кроссплатформенности
<skai> wesg: ubuntu one под венду есть
<wesg> IE только под висту и 7.
<skai> ие не нужно
<novns> ubuntu one не доверяю
<wesg> почему?
<novns> личная информация
<skai> novns: любому сетевому хранилищу можно не доверять также
<novns> с чего какой-то окммерческой конторе иметь к ней доступ
<skai> novns: ты подними свой почтовый сервер
<skai> novns: а то гугл твою почту почитает
<wesg> а шифрование придумали идиоты
<Ecclesiast> Народ как установить пакет tar.gz??? подскажите плиз
<skai> novns: свой сервер жабы.а то мало ли кто читать будет.
<novns> на гугле только пустяковая почта, конечно
<skai> novns: выбрось асю.а то по лицензному соглашению вся твоя переписка принадлежала аол, а теперь и мейлругруп
<novns> icq давно выброшена
<wesg> Ecclesiast, вообще не рекомендуется ставить софт из исходников, но если уж сильная необходимость, то tar zxf foobar.tar.gz и прочитать документацию
<wesg> это не ты на лоре спрашивал как без консоли установить tgz ?
<skai> wesg: сомневаюсь, что он осилил лор
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/6073821
<Ecclesiast> :-(
<wesg> ?
<Ecclesiast> как установить пакет tar.gz??? подскажите плиз
<wesg> Ecclesiast, вообще не рекомендуется ставить софт из исходников, но если уж сильная необходимость, то tar zxf foobar.tar.gz и прочитать документацию оттуда
<Nor8> Как побороть желание xorg' а отжирать со временем все больше и больше памяти?
<artus> вобщето нет никакой необходимости ставить из исходников особенно если задают такие вопросы
<Ecclesiast> Спасибо, просто одна специфичная прога только на исходниках(((
<skai> Nor8: не юзать хорг
<skai> Ecclesiast: и что за прога?
<Nor8> skai: Я про процесс
<skai> Nor8: я тоже.компиляй вайланд
<SergeyIT> Ecclesiast, тогда читай как и делай
<wesg> Ecclesiast, в классическом случае ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Nor8> skai: пруф
<skai> Nor8: на лоре была история успеха того, кто вайланд поставил и все работает
<wesg> Nor8, на лоре уже запускали вайланд
<Nor8> И как он работает в целом?
<wesg> никак, рисует шестеренки и все
<SergeyIT> wesg, ага... а потом следующий вопрос - как снести )
<wesg> SergeyIT, ну он пока спросил только как установить, а не как удалить
<Nor8> wesg: Не катит, ни слова про работу с Нвидиа драйверами, только с Nouveau
<Nor8> А Nouveau полная ерунда
<wesg> ну да, никто и не говорил
<skai> Nor8: ну тогда терпи
<skai> Nor8: или смотри куда и в какую часть утекает память
<wesg> как правило иксы сами не жрут память
<Nor8> skai: "Терпи" ?))) Этож не епитимья))))
<skai> Nor8: именем великого штольмана налагаю на тебя епитимью
 * skai пабабабам
<Nor8> skai: Боюсь, что Штольман таки не может наложить))))
<skai> dmay: налож на него епитимью
<skai> во
<skai> Offoffoff: наложь епитимью словом убунты на Nor8
<wesg> кто то играет в старкрафт 2?
<dmay> skai: на кого??? кто этот мерзкий негадяй еретик???
<wesg> пришлось перейти на винду из за него
<dmay> (и что натворил то? :3)
<Nor8> dmay: Накажи провокатора и возмутителя спокойствия ))
<dmay> Nor8: да я прям пыщу праведным гневом и желанием покарать! скажите уже кого и за что!?!?
<skai> dmay: Nor8 отказывается терпеть иксы
<dmay> Nor8: screen+emacs и вон с канала!
<Nor8> dmay: Ложь и ересь, не верь ему
<SergeyIT> в DOS
<dmay> ухте, мелкософт предложил их почтой попользоваться с premium account 8]
<SergeyIT> заманивают
<SergeyIT> а потом продадут
<dmay> базара без
<Nor8> Во дают, еще кто то их ящиком пользуется)))
<dmay> а гугел не продаст?
<Nor8> Гугел уже ))
<dmay> хотя не, гугел не продаст, т.к. никто кроме него самого всё равно не купить ХД
<dmay> > Hotmail.com позволяет отправлять до 10 Гб фотографий в одном письме.
<dmay> oshiiii
<Nor8> Представляю, сколько времени отправка письма занимает)))
<dmay> ffffuuu >.< код активации, 5 блоков по 5 символов, моднючая кнопка "скопировать в буфер", все дела
<dmay> форма активации - 5 едитов, матьих, и паст пастит только в один >.<
<wesg> кто нибудь настраивал авторизацию apache по клиентским сертификатам ?
<dmay> фиг с ним, с хотмейлом, это как яндекспочта. а вот кто live messenger'ом пользуется, а? ну ктооо?
<Nor8> dmay: дикость какая то
<SergeyIT> а это что такое?
<Nor8> dmay: прошлый век
<skai> dmay: в германии много кто
<skai> dmay: вообще  цивилизованных странах, где люди могут позволить себе лицуху венды и интернет - юзали мессенлежр.ибо есть и у их знакомых вантузятнегов
 * SergeyIT подумалось - все здесь присутствующие тоже прошлый век 
<dmay> skai: о как. у меня просто меериканские коллеги от него тоже дико плевались, во время последнего skype blackout
<novns> у скайпа такая же нехорошая лицензия, как у icq
<novns> всё, что сказано и написно через скайп, принадлежит скайпу
<skai> и только жабир дарит свободу
<novns> неэксклюзивно, но с правом передачи третьим лицам
<dmay> skai: пока одмин сервера не напился и не залил его пивом :3
<Stolzium> для этого есть другой сервер
<Stolzium> распределённое же
<skai> dmay: серваков много.и они децентрализованы.один сдохнет - зеркало есть всегда
<Stolzium> jabber.ru + gmail.com лично у меня
<Vertrum> не поможете с тв-тюнером разобраться?
<skai> !q | Vertrum
<ubuntuhelp> Vertrum: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Vertrum> я не пойму просто. вроде определяется, а показывать не показывает =/
<AndreX> Vertrum: бубунта какая и тюнер
<Vertrum> 10.10
<dmay> skai: сначала !ask надо было. а вот теерь только !q )
<Vertrum> тюнер... Ну если я правильно все понял, то Philips Semiconductors SAA7130
<Vertrum> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=42460.0 пытаюсь сделать как тут. но никак не въеду, как узнать что писать вместо "card=3"?
<Vertrum> А, все понял
<jlewka1> всем привет
<jlewka1> подскажите какие нить еще саты, типо http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse/sort-by-votes
<jlewka1> млин, и пол страници еще не просмотрел, а нашел уже 3 вещи, без которых теперь не смогу работатьт в терминале)
<skai> jlewka1: man bash
<jlewka1> там не ток баш...
<jlewka1> или все таки баш
<jlewka1> команды типо ctrl+r alt+. ?
<skai> ну у тя то баш
<rexonafix> привет всем
<rexonafix> Проблема заключается в том, что при включенном торенте и настроенном подключении интернета на модеме, страницы не грузятся, никуда неконектится, teamspeak дисконектит. IM, радио, работают на ура, с телефона по wifi аналогичная ситуация. Если на торенте сто
<rexonafix> ubuntu 10.10
<rexonafix> Transmission 2.04 торрент клиент
<rexonafix> ZTE zxv10 w300b модем 
<skai> !q1 > rexonafix
<ubuntuhelp> rexonafix, please see my private message
<artus> мдя
<artus> rexonafix, а тебя ничего не смущает в твоем вопросе?
<Stolzium> у меня красозябры в длинной копипасте
<Stolzium> отчего это может быть?
<Stolzium> или все видят тоже, что и я?
<jlewka1> интересно, а какие у вас самые частые команды ?)  вот мои http://paste.pro/1364138
<novns> irc-сервер обрезает длинные сообщения
<novns> иногда на половине юникодового символа
<novns> тогда клиент считает их не юникодом и показывает кракозябры
<Stolzium> а
<novns> rexonafix, напишите ещё раз, только не так длинно
<AndreX> jlewka1: ну ты и отжог ))
<rexonafix> Проблема в том что при включённом торренте, не грузятся страницы, интернет настроен на модеме
<artus> rexonafix, выруби торент , тоже мне проблема )
<rexonafix> im радио работают, если с телефона через wifi зайти таже ситуация, если на торенте поставить ограничение, ничего не меняется
<rexonafix> спасает лишь отключение его
<novns> rexonafix, в настройках клиента надо ограничить количество соединений
<novns> сильно ограничить
<artus> rexonafix, ограничение на количество соединений ставь
<novns> не скорость, а именно соединения
<artus> до 20 ))
<rexonafix> максимальное кол-во узлов?
<jlewka1> AndreX, ну а чего?)
<rexonafix> кажется помогло, спасибо большое
<AndreX> jlewka1: нам тут как будто заняться нечем как писать все команды которые мы используем, такие опросы устраивай в другом месте
<jlewka1> AndreX, почему ?) всего то парочку, а раз отвечаешь мне, на безсмысленное и безполезное сообщение, то да, нечем)
<aleksei> всем привет
<Corsair> здесь есть человек, который пишет на lua? нужна небольшая подсказка. или может кто подскажет русскоязычный канал lua.
<rexonafix> хм, что то не очень, поставил на торент максимум 25, общее кол во 125
<rexonafix> и не совсем помогает..
<Stolzium> ещё меньше ставь
<jlewka1> а с чего лучше ачинать изучать vi(vim), а то нано уже мало...  Умею пользоваться регулярками, седом грепо и авк..
<wesg> с мана
<skai> jlewka1: с отрубания рук
<jlewka1> ну с мысле, что проще?)
<wesg> что проше?
<skai> jlewka1: не.правда.отруби их.чтобы не тянулись к виму
<jlewka1> skai, почему н пальцев?)
<novns> jlewka, vi надо начинать изучать с емакса
<Stolzium> :)
<jlewka1> хм..) попрубем)
<skai> novns: ты жесток
<skai> jlewka1: бмв изучать надо с корабля
<jlewka1> 24 мб Оо
<Stolzium> novns: как легко ты его переманил на тёмную сторону
<jlewka1> не.. еще не переманил, ru.archive.ubuntu.com лежит)
<jlewka1> или не лежит
<dmay> jlewka1: попробуй начать с изучения любой б-м приличной IDE ;)
<jlewka1> dmay, хм.. а зачем мне ide, qt за IDE сойдет?)
<dmay> jlewka1: эм... QT за IDE сойдёт с трудом. как и .NET и java и flash, ога
<jlewka1> dmay, хм, а что такогда есть IDE ?
<dmay> integrated development environment
<dmay> visual studio и тому подобное
<novns> jlewka, mcedit - наше всё
<jlewka1> dmay, мне что нить простенькое нужно, главное что бы можно было перемащать строки, и было что то подобное s///g ..
<dmay> jlewka1: kate? она всегда была одним из самых адекватных "заменителей нотепада"
<wesg> емакс и вим для слабаков, настоящие профессионалы выбирают ed
<jlewka1> dmay, консольное нужно...
<dmay> баловство вся эта консольщина
<jlewka1> novns, в mcedit есть что нить типо s///g или поиск оп регуляркам?
<jlewka1> dmay, да я и не отриацаю что я  еще ребенок)
<jlewka1> dmay, да и просто необходимость...
<wesg> попытка быть не таким как все
<jlewka1> угу, ты прав чего эт я... Пойду виндов ставить...
<dmay> jlewka1: давай поставим вопрос по другому. тебе зачем это нужно то?
<wesg> сначала ставят линукс, потом смотрят - а он уже и не дает элитарности
<wesg> уходят в консоль, компиляют ядро
<jlewka1> dmay, ssh и нема иксов..
<dmay> jlewka1: ну с такой постановкой вопроса тебе и nano достаточно. что за файлы редактируешь то?
<jlewka1> dmay, жа так скриптики самопальные, его и использую, но хочется чего нить то умеет перемещать строки..
<jlewka1> а mcedit плох что не может работать с файлами +x.. (
<wesg> так а вим чем не устраивает?
<dmay> наверно тем, что тогда уж проще емакс освоить
<alexandr> вечер всем!
<dmay> ну или ядерную физику...
<novns> jlewka1, поиск и замена по регулярным выражениям есть
<dmay> alexandr: что сломал?
<alexandr> ничего пока :)
<dmay> а чего пришёл?
<alexandr> а что? :)
<alexandr> спросить хотел
<dmay> вот, а говоришь не сломал ничего
<alexandr> как мозилу 4.0 поставить
<jlewka1> а нет, надо умеет перемещатьь, ток как там выдлить фрагмент можно то?
<dmay> элементарно - sudo apt-get install chromium
<alexandr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<alexandr> dmay нафиг мне хромимум то
<skai> alexandr: нет не так
<skai> alexandr: для 4 фф стабильный ппа сделали
<skai> чтобы не ставить бету,а тока стабильные
<dmay> alexandr: чтоб не ставить фф, очевидно же о_О
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем. Есть 2-х гиговая база mysql. Нужно залить на хостинг. НО на хостинге нет ни ssh только phpmyadmin. Котороым максимум можно залить 8 мб дамп. Пробовал розвернуть с помощью sypex но после ипортп 70 мб перестает ипортировать
<alexandr> skai подскажи как нормльную 4.0 мозилу поставить
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell alexandr about google
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr, please see my private message
<alexandr> ну я понял то что хромимум
<jlewka1> novns, а не подскажешь как?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так же пробовал sqlyoug но удаленного доступа нет к mysql через тунель . Но валится тунель  после импорта 2 млн записей
<alexandr> хромиум не хотю :(
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: эт ты попал. а в ТС хостинга чего говорят?
<novns> jlewka1, что как?
 * alexandr пошёл в гугл
<novns> jlewka1, F4 и F7
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: пишут что не помогут никак
<novns> как обычно
<dmay> alexandr: надо. пользователям хромиума бубдут внедрять гуглочипы сразу после пользователей хрома и гмейла
<jlewka1> novns, спс)
<novns> хром, кстати, клёвый
<novns> не хромиум
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я так понимаю вариант один. Это пробовать розбивать на мелкие части. Но у меня 2 таблицы по 200 - 300 мегабайт.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Остальные таблицы с базы импортнул через youg
<alexandr> dmay вот посмотри http://startubuntu.ru/?p=16956#more-16956
<dmay> alexandr: что это и зачем мне это?
<novns> pdf читает сам, с постепенной загрузкой
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: ну так скриптом резать и по частям заливать
<[v-8]_jupiter> каким скриптом?
<dmay> рукописным, вестимо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Проблема в том не пойму что туда писать что бы они каждая импортировалась
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: мож ты что поможешь?
<wesg> [v-8]_jupiter, Sypex Dumper  пробовал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> lf
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> выше писал что попробовал
<wesg> хостера попроси
<[v-8]_jupiter> в том что и проблема что хостер не адекват
<[v-8]_jupiter> я ему и базу залил уже что бы просто импортнул с консоли
<[v-8]_jupiter> или дал доступ
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: сделай бэкап с fullqueries
<wesg> а php system то запрещен да?
<inkvizitor68sl> и пили его сколько влезет на 8 мб
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а он потом импортнется?
<inkvizitor68sl> а куда он денется
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, ты задолбаешься =)
<wesg> [v-8]_jupiter, ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Клиентам сайт делали а они клюнули мол дешовый хостинг все дела.)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТЕперь не можем нормально ни сайт залит ьни базу розвернуть
<wesg> ^(
<wesg> что за хостер?
<[v-8]_jupiter> uadomen_com
<Aleksey> всем привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> уже не первый раз с ними проблема
<Aleksey> друзья выручайте
<[v-8]_jupiter> не связывайтесь никогда
<Aleksey> проблема с ipsec
<Aleksey> точь-в точь что вот здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=111498.0
<Aleksey> есть кто может помочь?
<skai> dmay: есть идея для твоего нового ника:)
<roboslone> Доброго времени суток!
<roboslone> Aleksey: В чем проблема?
<madw0lf> доброго времени суток!
<roboslone> madw0lf: Доброго
<dmay> skai: чочоктотут?
<dmay> madw0lf: что сломал?
 * roboslone test
<Aleksey> при включении ipsec на одной из сторон сервак вообще отваливается
<Aleksey> перестает пинаться что с мира что с лана
<roboslone> Aleksey: Уфф... Тут я, честно говоря, мало чем могу помочь :(
<roboslone> Aleksey: А что пишет сервак, который падает?
<Aleksey> лог ругается на unregistered network type 15
<Aleksey> вроде так кажется
<roboslone> Aleksey: А что гугл ведает про это?)
<Aleksey> ничего путного
<roboslone> Unregistered protocol family 15
<Aleksey> ага
<Aleksey> точно
<roboslone> Aleksey: Такоге?
<roboslone> а
<roboslone> ммм
<Philipp2007> Хорошо там где нас нет. 4 часа качал кеды что бы через пять минут удалить. Все таки гном ни чем не заменишь
<Aleksey> причем если запускать ipsec verify он ругается на форвардинг пакетов, который у меня включен
<roboslone> Philipp2007: Поддерживаю, гном рулит :)
<roboslone> Aleksey: жесть... Походу маны спасут мир
<Aleksey> да я эти маны сутки читаю уже )))
<roboslone> Aleksey: roboslone@VAIO:~$ man ipsec
<roboslone> Нет справочной страницы для ipsec
<roboslone> Лол)
<Aleksey> пооду меня они не спасли
<roboslone> Aleksey: А у меня их просто нету...
<roboslone> Aleksey: а как насчет альтернатив?
<madw0lf> товарисчи, подскажите: dyndns как скоро домены активирует?
<Philipp2007> roboslone: Да я последние месяца два столько дистров перепробывал и вернулся на ubuntu 10.04  и теперь до следуещей LTS меня ни куда не переманишь XD
<Aleksey> альтернатива опенвпн - та же история
<roboslone> Philipp2007: Я из-за вкусных плюшек пересел с 10.04 на 10.10 и пока на нарвала смотрю с опаской :)
<roboslone> Aleksey: Прям такая же ошибка?
<roboslone> Philipp2007: А Арч был?
<roboslone> Philipp2007: ну в списке испытуемых)
<Aleksey> тунель поднимается, но сервак в лане начисто отваливается
<Aleksey> опять до тех пор пока не вырубишь впн
<roboslone> А что вообще может значить незарегистрированный тим сети? Может ваш сервак ничего не знает про VPN?
<roboslone> тип*
<Philipp2007> roboslone: Пробывал unity, что то не вдохновило. Арч не достал. У меня в загрузках торрента так и висит. Мегафон 3г всю жизнь портит. За сутки 500 Мб это уже супер
<Aleksey> так тунель ведь поднимается
<Aleksey> на опенвпн
<roboslone> Philipp2007: Unity режкостная гадость. Я вот бьюсь все, чтобы сделать Docky похожим на панельку в Unity, все таки у них получилось очень свежее решение. Однако функционал урезанный слишком.
<roboslone> Aleksey: А Вы пробовали поднимать VPN с обратной стороны?
<Aleksey> с обратной стороны Ipsec стартует без проблем
<Aleksey> openvpn nj;t
<Aleksey> тоже
<roboslone> И работает все?
<Philipp2007> roboslone: Ну может быть к 12.04 все таки его до ума доведут. или на гном вернуться. А на 11.04 пока по вашим отзывам посмотрю.
<Aleksey> по ipsec не видит вторую сторону тобишь проблемный сервер, по опенвпн пинг только адрес выданный тунелю
<roboslone> Philipp2007: а в приват писать /private nick message?
<madw0lf> почему при подъеме локалки может отваливаться инет, который идет на вторую сетевуху?
<avas> Всем hi
<wesg> Aleksey, а что за ось ?
<Philipp2007> madw0lf:  /privmsg NICK Mess вроде бы так
<roboslone> Aleksey: Так. Вот если с проблемного сервера поднять ipsec, то оно видит нормальный сервак?
<wesg> roboslone, awn хорошо получается
<Aleksey> нет
<roboslone> wesg: канал #ubuntu-ru :)
<roboslone> wesg: я привык к Docky и не люблю AWN :(
<Aleksey> wesg>debian
<roboslone> Aleksey: То есть где-то проблема на втором серваке. Может заново проинсталлить все, что может быть связано с сетью?
<Aleksey> уже пробовал
<roboslone> wesg: а, да. чуть не забыл) AWN у меня перекрывает панель, а не становится рядом, как в Unity
<roboslone> Aleksey: а пробовали на какую-нибудь третью машину забрасывать?
<wesg> сетевуху меняй
<roboslone> wesg: кардинально...
<Aleksey> сетевуху......странно
<Aleksey> все остальное ведь пашет очень даже хорошо
<Aleksey> на третью вот не пробовал
<roboslone> Aleksey: нет, может быть это конечно и сетевуха лажает, но вдруг нет? Надо сначала убедиться, что софт не в порядке.
<Aleksey> не знаю, вот ссылка у чела точно такая же проблема
<roboslone> Aleksey: Так как я тут конкретно ничего сказать не могу, могу только посоветовать ставить третью машину и потихоньку на нее наращивать пакеты в соответствии с 2 сервером. И поэтапно искать где ошибка...
<Aleksey> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=111498.0
<Aleksey> я думаю что проблемы таки в маршрутизации у меня
<Aleksey> ладно, всем спасибо за участие
<Aleksey> пойду пробовать дальше
<roboslone> Aleksey: Удачи!
<roboslone> wesg: У Вас AWN?)
<Philipp2007> Такой вопрос возник. Только не отправлять в гугл. Для управления ПК через SSH надо обязательно знать IP-адрес? Имеется динамический IP, есть HD2 с Андроидом. Как через инет настроить управление ПК?
<artus> dyndns
<Philipp2007> artus: Как я понял это то что нужно. Благодарю. Пошел разбираться
<wesg> roboslone, был, я его юзал без гном панелей, только авн один. теперь винда =)
<Sergey_IT> artus, как ты его на 6 букв послал! ))
<artus> ))
<roboslone> Люди добрые! Такой вот вопрос: mplayer -vo fbdev выдает такие вот строчки среди прочих: mplayer: could not connect to socket
<roboslone> mplayer: No such file or directory
<wesg> разве на htc hd2 - android?
<roboslone> Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<roboslone> wesg: на HD2 можно поставить винду 6.5, 7, андройд и кажется maemo
<roboslone> при желании
<Philipp2007> wesg: Ну если постараться то да.
<roboslone> Video: no video
<wesg> roboslone, ну нет поддержки фреймбуффера?
<roboslone> wesg: А как исправить?
<wesg> а какое ядро
<roboslone> 2.6.35-28-generic
<wesg> посмотри в конфиге есть ли поддержка
<roboslone> Можно с этого момента поподробнее?)
<AndreX> roboslone: http://leolik.blogspot.com/2008/02/framebuffer-ubuntu-710.html
<roboslone> И как ее может не быть? Все таки последняя версия ядра на сегодня, если не ошибаюсь
<roboslone> AndreX: спасибо, читаю...)
<roboslone> AndreX: у меня файл с блэклистом вообще пустой
<AndreX> массовый гуглобан
<roboslone> Ubuntu 10.10
<wesg> не то слово
<roboslone> Не наткнулся сегодня в гугле на нужное. Видимо не так искал
<wesg> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1366&bih=675&q=ubuntu+maverick+framebuffer&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<wesg> fb-modules возможно доставить, убунту нет под рукой проверить
<roboslone> Пробую...
<KOPEIII> Всем привет!!!
<hivemind> А можно как-нибудь уменьшить приоритет wget'а? А то отжирает весь канал, а у того, у кого я качаю всё равно скорость отдачи маленькая
<KOPEIII> Что мне делать?
<KOPEIII> E: dpkg был прерван, Вы должны вручную выполнить 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' чтобы исправить эту проблему.
<KOPEIII> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<razor96> Выполнить sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KOPEIII> как?
<roboslone> В консоли
<roboslone> Логично же
<KOPEIII> жесть) Вот я туплю))
<wesg> :D
<roboslone> А как записать вывод команды в файл?
<wesg> comanda > file
<roboslone> cat, echo?
<roboslone> а
<roboslone> спасибо
<hivemind> команда > файл, не?
<roboslone> yt
<roboslone> не
<roboslone> не канает
<roboslone> лог пустой
<roboslone> roboslone@VAIO:~$ hwinfo --framebuffer >> log
<roboslone> roboslone@VAIO:~$ cat log
<roboslone> roboslone@VAIO:~$
<roboslone> упс, ну с одной > та же история
<wesg> значит вывод пустой
<roboslone> она в консоли показывает какие-то три строчки и потом все стирает
<roboslone> по очереди причем
<roboslone> написала - стерла
<wesg> ну так и не будет в файл писать
<roboslone> А как же тогда узнать, что она там промелькала?
<roboslone> /var/log?
<wesg> фееричные вопросы, на самом деле
<roboslone> Еще какие, а что делать?)
<roboslone> Как-то бороться надо с этой фигней
<wesg> ну погуглить, нет?
<roboslone> Ничего путного там нету
<wesg> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=675&q=hwinfo+%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4&aq=f&aqi=g-s1g9&aql=&oq=
<wesg> hwinfo lshw -html > myhard.html — вывод информации о железе в html страничку
<roboslone> Спасибо, попробуем...
<roboslone> roboslone@VAIO:~$ hwinfo lshw -html > myhard.html
<Philipp2007> wesg: А вот еще вопросик. зарегился на  DynDNS  теперь надо же программу на комп установить если я не путаю? Просто с английским не очень.
<roboslone> oops: don't know what to do with "lshw"
<roboslone> roboslone@VAIO:~$ hwinfo  -html > myhard.html
<roboslone> oops: don't know what to do with "html"
<roboslone> Блин...
<roboslone> Дал запись в лог, опять лог пустой
<roboslone> В лог силами самой утилиты
<edgbla> ты его установи сначала...
<roboslone> Xthn
<roboslone> Черт
<roboslone> Я идиот) От рута надо было...
<wesg> класс
<wesg> Philipp2007, в интернете просто миллионы инструкций по настройке dyndns
<razor96> я вместо dyndns юзаю noip
<roboslone> wesg: Спасибо Вам огромное :) Извиняюсь за неграмотность)
<stalker_kg> всем привет! как залезть в папку темп? нужно достать временные файлы сохраненные браузерм
<stalker_kg> нигде их не могу найти
<jlewka1> stalker_kg, зависит от браузра, зависит от файла
<stalker_kg> браузер хромиум
<stalker_kg> хочу скачать видео ролик
<novns> он файлы по отдельности не хранит
<roboslone> stalker_kg: в /tmp ничего нету?
<roboslone> Обычно там лежит видео
<stalker_kg> нет нету
<jlewka1> народ, подскажите, а как в команду let, перенаправить список чисел на сложение
<stalker_kg> или я немогу просто найти
<wesg> в тмп давно уже не лежит флеш
<roboslone> Вообще с Flash 10.2 видео фиг скачаешь
<roboslone> на 10.1 еще лежал
<roboslone> пока ты его смотришь
<wesg> скачаешь
<stalker_kg> вообще никак?
<artus> скачаеш )
<wesg> куча плагинов в браузер есть
<roboslone> не, плагины да
<roboslone> я про /tmp
<roboslone> в той же мозилле... дай бог памяти
<stalker_kg> не подходят плагины..по крайней мере те которые видел на сайте хрома
<roboslone> DownloadHelper
<wesg> jlewka1, let "c = a + b"
<roboslone> Вот, это для мозиллы правда, но еще не подводил
<roboslone> Если вам 1 раз видео скачать - вполне себе можно позволить иметь мозиллу)
<stalker_kg> даунлоадхелпер не подходит
<stalker_kg> привык к хрому
<roboslone> Ну я же не говорю о том чтобы пользоваться мозиллой
<hivemind> stalker_kg, netvideohunter
<roboslone> Пользуйтесь хромом, я тоже хром юзаю. Но для 1 раза скачать видео...
<jlewka1> wesg, а если я их перенапрвляю с другого потока?
<wesg> конкретнее?
<Stolzium> я всегда из кэша выдирал
<Stolzium> видео
<stalker_kg> hivemind , это для хрома подойдет?
<hivemind> stalker_kg, чёрт его знает
<roboslone> stalker_kg: поиск по приложениям хрома ничего не дает. очевидно не подходит
<roboslone> Stolzium: с обновлениями флеша делать это становится все труднее
<jlewka1> wesg, http://paste.pro/1364205 мне нужно получить их сумму
<stalker_kg> а как из кэша? ведь надо в темп залезть , а там нет этого файла
<Stolzium> stalker_kg: какого файла там нет?
<wesg> а э не соображу щас
<wesg> никакого файла нет, в новом флеше видео не хранятся в тмп
<Stolzium> stalker_kg: смотря какой файл ты ищешь
<stalker_kg> который был бы похож на файл видео
<stalker_kg> флеш
<Stolzium> stalker_kg: смотри по размеру и переименовывай в flv
<jlewka1> эх... приедеться городить костыли через скрипт(
<stalker_kg> а как это правильно сделать
<stalker_kg> 7
<stalker_kg> ?
<Stolzium> если я не путаю, смотреть надо в кэше браузера, а не флеша
<stalker_kg> тогда как попасть в кэш браузера?
<roboslone> Stolzium: А где у хрома кеш?
<stalker_kg> у хрома по идее в /temp
<stalker_kg> но я там ничего полезного для себя не нашел
<roboslone> Так... В /tmp уже никто не хранит видео. Однозначно.
<lolens> Всем привет
<roboslone> lolens: Привет
<stalker_kg> и как же быть?
<Stolzium> есть же папка .cache
<stalker_kg> да есть
<Stolzium> в домашней директории
<artus> stalker_kg, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/104420/
<roboslone> А почему не помог downloadhelper?
<Stolzium> ну там есть Chromium
<artus> stalker_kg, гуглить учись
<stalker_kg> даунлоадхелпер не скачивает этот ролик
<wesg> какое извращение
<stalker_kg> в гугле давно уже ищу - тщетно
<roboslone> artus: Оно до сих пор работает?
<Stolzium> stalker_kg: ./cache/chromium/Cache
<stalker_kg> stolzium, спасибо щас гляну
<Stolzium> stalker_kg: загрузь видео своё, и найди в этой папке файл, большой по размеру. и переименуй в .flv
<Stolzium> во всяком случае, я так делал
<stalker_kg> ок..понял..еще раз спасибо, буду пробовать
<artus> roboslone, да
<go8765> всем привет - кто-то может это расшифровать ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/586585/
<stalker_kg> bash: ./cache/chromium/Cache: Нет такого файла или каталога
<stalker_kg> и что теперь можно предпринять?
<roboslone> У тебя хром или хромиум?
<go8765> чего сделать - чтобы заработало ?
<stalker_kg> хромиум
<roboslone> странно о_О
<roboslone> ааа
<roboslone> ну конечно
<roboslone> ~/.cache/chromium
<roboslone> а не ./cache
<stalker_kg> спасибо щас попробую
<Stolzium> stalker_kg: зачем через баш то, зайди в наутилус и нажми ctrl+h
<roboslone> Время позднее... Всем спокойной ночи!
<Stolzium> приятных снов
<stalker_kg> да попробую через наутилус, а то так не получается
<razor96> Как через консоль удалить одну из панелей гнома?
<avas> Выручайте пожалста!!!!  Немогу заставить принтер Samsung SCX4200 Печатать!!
<avas> Сканер работает принтер непечатает. Уже пол вечера грохнул. задания в очередь ставятся, принтер молчит
<avas> lsusb показывает что принтер на месте
<avas> На стадиии обработка задания всё стоит и не с места
<mooncatz> Всем привет, ребят.
<mooncatz> Кто-нибудь из вас сталкивался с ошибкой "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"? :D
<san4o> mooncatz: в переводчик закинуть не пробовал ?
<san4o> mooncatz: невозможно примонтировать root(возможно имелось ввиду корневую ФС)
<mooncatz> san4o: Да как тебе сказать. Я понимаю, что написано. Вообще, ставил генту с размахом экспериментатора.
<AndreX> mooncatz: зачем груб цфг поломал
<mooncatz> Сейчас пытаюсь пробиться на канал гентушников, но кто знает - может и тут помогут.
<san4o> mooncatz: оооу ) ну ты нашел где спрашивать о генте. gentoo-ru  сходи
<mooncatz> AndreX: Поломал, да, каюсь.
<AndreX> или на #calculate-ru
<Stolzium> кстати, канал #ubuntu самый большой в сети, больше #gentoo. А с русскоязычными наоборот.
<hivemind> #gentoo
<san4o> mooncatz: хотьбы описал после чего поламалось ?
<mooncatz> Ну, ставил генту. genkernel all не хотел работать, поэтому перекопировал ядро установочного диска. Потом запустил grub-install и перезагрузился. Теперь поподробнее о разделах на винте скажу.
<san4o> mooncatz: смотри в fstab
<artus> mooncatz, причем тут гента ?
<novns> mooncatz, а initrd скопировал?
<mooncatz> Не помню такого.
<novns> не будет стандартное ядро с диска работать без initrd
<novns> надо своё собирать
<mooncatz> novns: Так, уже теплее. И как это поправить?
<novns> загрузиться с компакта, зайти в систему чрутом
<novns> и собрать себе ядро
<novns> прописать в грубе, конечно
<mooncatz> novns: И по-другому никак? Мне немного ссыкотно собирать своё ядро после того, как genkernel работать не захотел.
<novns> не знаю, что там за проблемы с genkernel были
<novns> если не получится, всегда модно опять зайти чрутом
<mooncatz> novns: Да, я это понимаю. Повторить шаги "chrooting to new environment"
<novns> *можно
<mooncatz> novns: А вообще, есть предположения, почему генкернель не захотел собрать ядро?
<novns> телепатов нет
<mooncatz> novns: Я этим занимаюсь на ноутбуке от самсунга, первая мысль - то, что это ноут, а не стационарный комп.
<novns> телепатов нет
<mooncatz> novns: Да, это я тоже понимаю :)
<artus> @voice mooncatz
<artus> mooncatz, причем тут генкернел? ты каналом не ошибся?
<mooncatz> artus: Я не помню, как зарегистрировать свой ник на канале, поэтому спросил сюда.
<mooncatz> artus: Вообще, у меня стоит убунту и пытаюсь поставить генту. Не грузится ни то, ни то.
<artus> mooncatz, ты издеваешся?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ха ха я залил етот дамп всетаки
<AndreX> mooncatz: на канале и ненадо ты на сервере зареген и топай туда
<mooncatz> Тогда подскажите, как зарегистрироваться на сервер, пожалуйста.
<mooncatz> Представьте себе человека, который в ирке никогда не общался.
<AndreX> mooncatz: да не обязательно региться ваще
<AndreX>  /join #gentoo-ru
<Sergey_IT> mooncatz, представь, что здесь все сначала такими были
<mooncatz> Ага. То бишь нет разницы, на irc.freenode.net или на irc.ubuntu.com я когда-то зарегистрировался.
<Sergey_IT> mooncatz, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC
<Noveon> http://www.srware.net/ru/software_srware_iron.php
<Sergey_IT> mooncatz, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenode
<Stolzium> mooncatz:   /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<AndreX> он с 4 декабря зареген и досих пор не понял сути irc
<Stolzium> а
<Stolzium> :)
<Stolzium> весёлый малый
<Stolzium> а я спать. приятной ночи всем
<dmay> AndreX: я с хз когда зареган, и тоже до сих пор не поянл, нафига это всё надо >.<
<mooncatz> :D
<mooncatz> Будем учиться, учиться и ещё раз учиться.
<Sergey_IT> dmay, 2 года ищу, что здесь интересного... но не найти (
<dmay> Sergey_IT: та же фигня. разве что над кулхацкарами издеваться прикольно :3
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: это зависимость ))
<stalker_kg> спасибо всем кто помог решить проблему с роликом..все отлично работает
<Sergey_IT>  AndreX, хуже - одиночество (один работаю) (
<stalker_kg> Stolzium отдельное спасибо
<Sergey_IT> stalker_kg, главное, чтобы при этом и шариков прибавлялось ;)
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: ну в принцепи я тоже (бухов не всчёт)
<Sergey_IT>  AndreX, вот здесь и общаемся ))
<AndreX> но ))
<d_may> да штож за ниидиноваразрыва?
<Sergey_IT> d_may, опять завис? Грехи ?
<d_may> не грехи. ертелеком >.<
<Vertrum> как в alsamixer поставить Surround поставить в позицию Independent?
<mooncatz> По поводу того, ято я зарегистрирован с 4 декабря.
<mooncatz> Я сюда залезал один раз, когда кончились свои идеи, почему не рабоаетвайфай на ноутбуке :)
<Abbattar> Привет всем! Как вы тут?
<XuMuK> ку
<AndreX|OFF> XuMuK: q
<Abbattar> подскажите, можно ли в Qt Creator'e  инициировать строку: ' qmake -project - o FileName.pro FileName.cpp ', а не делать это в консоли?
<Abbattar> *qmake -project -o ...
<Fosteer> Привет чаттерам)
<Abbattar> хай!
<wesg> кто то в старкрафт 2 играет?
<Fosteer> играл))
<Fosteer> народ в чем фишка не пойму?
<Fosteer> eval: 1: ./ati-installer.sh: Permission denied
<wesg> chmod +x ati-installer.sh
<wesg> зачем в убунту ставить руками драйвер видео?
<wesg> Fosteer, в wine тормозит?
<Fosteer> вайн не ставил
<Fosteer> просто блин сама система как будто тормозит
<wesg> я про старкрафт
<Fosteer> пааа
<Fosteer> та то я на винде играю)
<Fosteer> две системы - убунт - рабочая, винда - игровая)
<Fosteer> в кризис в субботу играл - моща игра)
<Fosteer> второй)
<Fosteer> мм, кто-то микрофоном пользовался в системе? ато я ток купил его сеня ) хз чет ставить нада? ато не фурычит ))
<Fosteer> вроде)))
<dmay> что за ночь... то админы-трюкачи, то клиенты-буратины. и опять эти гамеры на наш уютненький канальчик понабежали (
<Fosteer> =)
<Fosteer> они есть визде)) прост некоторые маскируются) и морозяца говоря что мол "не нифига я не геймер" =)
<dmay> гамер
<dmay> ваше мерзкое племя не имеет права на более культурное название
<Fosteer> да стопудов ты такой же
<Abbattar> *гамер...
<dmay> ога. только я в сишарп играюсь, в третий. и мне за это платят. а не мамка кормит.
<Fosteer> а в вики о пермишн денаед при установке прог ничего нету
<dmay> нафег. спать.
<dmay> Fosteer: sudo ./ati-...
<Fosteer> и че? а я пхп играю и мне тоже платят а дома когда хочется играю
<Fosteer> ща покажу
<dmay> алсо, выбрось каку и купи правоверную нвидию
<Fosteer> сюда листинг терминала можно кидать без бана??
<dsc6177> объясните пожалуйста, поддерживает ли драйвер  xserver-xorg-video-radeon работу с Compiz Fusion для видеокарты Radeon HD 5670 ?
<dmay> кидать - можно. без бана - нельзя.
<Fosteer> а куски ?
<dmay> топик прочитай, ненаглядный
<Fosteer> http://paste.pro/1365243
<Fosteer> че скажешь
<dmay> скажу что надо элементарные статейки для начала читать, благо их немерено
<dmay> !ubuntu-wiki
<ubuntuhelp> Пользовательская документация http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<dmay> chmod +x ati.run
<dmay> skai|offline: вот завтра придёшь, посморишь, а я тут человекам помогаю
<Fosteer> вот ты думешь этого не было?
<Fosteer> завтыкал это скопировать
<viktor> привет ночным линуксоидам
<viktor> подскажите, пожалуйста, как запускать ехе файлы в Убунту?
<viktor> вайн установлен
<viktor> пытаюсь запустить выдает
<XuMuK> viktor: как пытаешсо то?
<viktor> The file '/media/Мой диск/Photoshop8_Rus_realize/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the
<viktor> дабл кликом пытаюсь =)
<XuMuK> viktor: /setup.exe' is not marked as executable. - ключ тут))
<viktor> =))))) ахаха
<XuMuK> viktor: chmod +x file, а потом уже дабл клик
<viktor> =) блин. та я бы этот ключ бы понял, если бы знал где сундук =)
<wesg> не всегда на ntfs/fat32 раздел можно поставиьт +х
<wesg> viktor, не легче wine file.exe ?
<XuMuK> тоже правильно
<viktor> это слишком для моего нубского понимания. вайн файл.ехе делал только вот так wine 'file.exe'
<XuMuK> wine /media/Мой диск/Photoshop8_Rus_realize/setup.exe
<wesg> alt+f2
<wesg> потом туда то что написал химик
<viktor> а. та альт ф2 я уже знаю =)
<XuMuK> риторический вапрос: почему у cp -v нет прогресс бара??!
<XuMuK> я уже запарилсо ждать...
<Brodyazhnik> Здрасте, подскажите пожалуйста куда сохраняет напечатаные в pdf файлы wine или хотя бы msviewer из под wine?
<wesg> так исторически сложилось
<wesg> Brodyazhnik, find ~/.wine -iname *.pdf*
<XuMuK> Brodyazhnik: посмотри в $HOME
<Brodyazhnik> нету
<XuMuK> Brodyazhnik: а перед сохранением не судьба посмотреть куда?
<Brodyazhnik> XuMuK: а он и не спрашивает куда печатает и всё
<wesg> slocate ?
<wesg> ну и чем find не подошел
<wesg> а в винде куда он сохраняет?
<Fosteer> а есть же виртуальные машины под линух?
<XuMuK> а в винде вапще есть печать в файл?
<Brodyazhnik> в винде через dopdf можно, так он спрашивал
<wesg> Fosteer, virtualbox, vmware
<XuMuK> kvm
<Fosteer> чет вмваре лагает ппц
<wesg> это гипервизор
<Fosteer> на трех ядрах то
<wesg> что значит куда сохраняет пдф файлы wine ?
<wesg> wine вообще с пдф не работает сам
<Brodyazhnik> wesg: ну не могу я его найти, хз где он его сохранил
<wesg> кто сохранил?
<Fosteer> не подскажете почему у меня вот такая фигня      http://paste.pro/1365336
<XuMuK> тааг... зайду ка я с телефончега...
<Brodyazhnik> msviewer из под wine, тоже самое notepad
<wesg> Fosteer, полный путь пиши
<wesg> Brodyazhnik, find ~/.wine -iname *.pdf* чем не подходит?
<wesg> Fosteer, а зачем ты драйвер руками ставишь?
<Brodyazhnik> wesg: ничего там не нахожу
<Fosteer> wesg: то не принципиально что устанавливаю, все так, визде доступ запрещен
<wesg> Brodyazhnik, повторюсь, в винде куда он сохраняет?
<wesg> Fosteer, что например
<Fosteer> например ява машину
<Fosteer> и в смысле полный путь?
<wesg> ее тоже не надо руками ставить
<wesg> руками из какого то сетап файла вобще обычно ничего ставить не приходится
<Fosteer> та я просто не хочу ставить все с нета
<wesg> устанавливать софт в убунту нужно из deb пакетов
<Brodyazhnik> wesg: в винде без левых программ он не умеет сохранять в pdf, нужно было что-то типа dopdf, а в вайн он dopdf не хочет ставится, черз cups-pdf печатаю
<Fosteer> сборку хочу на комп оставить
<wesg> неважно, откуда они скачаны
<Fosteer> я просто *.деб не нашел
<wesg> печально
<Fosteer> ни дров не машину
<Fosteer> ток правда нетбинс+ява нашел с офф сайта ща тяну
<wesg> это очень кривой путь, поверь мне
<Fosteer> вот по манам написано как я сделал, в итоге не ставица
<wesg> Brodyazhnik, ну раз купс то find ~ -iname *.pdf
<wesg> а  может и ls -ld /home $HOME{,/PDF}
<wesg> /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf вобще посмотри?
<wesg> что то  такое
<Fosteer> слу wesg так почему может быть permission denied?
<wesg> я не буду помогать тебе ставить софт кривым путем
<wesg> есть же репозитарии
<Fosteer> есть
<Fosteer> но если допустим ты сидишь дома где интернета нету?
<Fosteer> что тогда?
<wesg> очевидно что поставлю софт из деб
<wesg> интернет для dpkg не нужен
<Fosteer> ну деб нету файла
<mafusail> товаресчи, чё поменять, чтобы иконки подключённых дисков нарабочий стол не добавлялись?
<Fosteer> в http://packages.ubuntu.com и http://getdeb.net нету как миниммум
<wesg> mafusail, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1366&bih=675&q=gnome+%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B8+%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2++%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq= внезапно
<wesg> Fosteer, чего нет, дров ати или явы?
<Fosteer> zds
<Fosteer> явы
<Fosteer> дров не смотрел еще
<mafusail> спасибо, правда совпадение по такому запросу редко бывает.
<wesg> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2_%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BC_%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B5_gnome
<mafusail> так, мне пора спать... блин это ж в твике есть. сори за беспокойство...
<wesg> Fosteer, http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/
<wesg> навскидку если
<Fosteer> чет с гетдеба скачать не получаеца
<wesg> зачем гетдеб
<wesg> если есть репозитарии стандартные :)
<Fosteer> а я прогу там прикольную нашел ))
<Fosteer> Qtractor
<Fosteer> о епту ) он тут тоже есть)
<wesg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/qtractor
<Fosteer> спасибо wesg
<Fosteer> =)
<Fosteer> лан всем спокойной ночки))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-29
<viktor> крууууть. установил ребято Фотошоп! День не пропал зря =) chmod +x и установка с рабочего стола - рулит! =) Спасибо Химику и Уесгу за помощь! +1 вам в кармик карму =)
<viktor> всем доброй ночи!
<KOPEIII> народ! Что делает команда "corefonts"?
<XuMuK> KOPEIII, ничо. это системные шрифты вроде...
<KOPEIII> XuMuK, ясно, Это я wine юзаю, Linux первый раз поставил)
<Fosteer> блин шо за бред
<Fosteer> пакет не ставица
<Fosteer> сдк ява
<Fosteer> Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.24-1build0.10.10.1)|ia32-sun-java6-bin (>= 6.24-1build0.10.10.1)
<Fosteer> пишет хотя подходит сборка под зависимость
<Fosteer> ппц
<Fosteer> во задротство
<copyerfiled> хаха народ, у меня баннер порнушный заблочить линукс пытаетс :)
<copyerfiled> я*
<XuMuK> гг
<copyerfiled> подскажите как киллнуть процесс?
<XuMuK> ну и как у него успехи?
<copyerfiled> ато ведь заблочил окно браузера :)
<copyerfiled> заблочил окно но не главное а открылся в новом окне фаерфокса и заблочил и даже порно показывает со звуком :)
<XuMuK> посмотри pid процесса и kill
<copyerfiled> а как посмотреть?
<XuMuK> top, htop
<copyerfiled> вот точно
<copyerfiled> сп
<XuMuK> нзчт
<copyerfiled> XuMuK слушай, а куда он мог прописаться, щас перезапустил мозилу, снова второе окно, правда выключилась стандартными манипуляциями мышкой, но гдето вписался всеже
<XuMuK> кто, он то?
<XuMuK> сори, мана кончаецо...
<copyerfiled> XuMuK да этот мерзкий баннер порнушный :)
<copyerfiled> а все убрался, спасибо
<XuMuK> да незачто
<copyerfiled> еще немного и вирусы захватят линукс, или потом окажется, что линукс и есть вирус :)
<XuMuK> если сам не разрешишь - не захватят...
<XuMuK> ето не винда ниже 7ки...
<crazymouse> позновато я пришел
<crazymouse> но линк бы на сие чудо просто поржать)
<Silverd23> Доброе утро подскажите с apt-get proxy 10.04 создаю sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy прописываю логин:пароль@ip:порт
<Silverd23> Добрый день кто сможет подсказать с apt-get proxy 10.04?
<Silverd23> Добрый день кто сталкивался с User Gate
<ck80> Silverd23 спрашивайте вопрос, если кто знает ответит
<Silverd23> Да не получается настроить apt-get чтобы обновлялся через proxy все варианты пробую - synaptic позволяет установить приложение - на этом всё
<ck80> apt-get не умеет работать через прозрачный прокси
<ck80> тоже с этим мучаюсь
<Silverd23> ну где не читаю все пишут ок. всё заработало  и делаю же что пишут и всё равно не идёт
<Silverd23> а не может User Gate блокировать какие-нибудь порты
<ck80> ну теоретически можете попробовать в юзергейте поставить авторизацию по логину:паролю и попробовать
<Silverd23> И вот какой вариант правильный одни редактируют sudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc  другие sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy другие sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/apt.conf другие sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ck80> у вас юзергейт работает в прозарчном режиме?
<Silverd23> у меня нет доступа к юзергаду - а как понять прозрачный режим?
<ck80> ну на нет и суда нет. вам поможет только выделенный ip адрес
<Silverd23> обошли со всех сторон блин (вроде всё запустил осталось только менеджер обновлений, teamviewer, qutlm)
<Silverd23> ck80 прочитал про прозрачный режим - у нас старая версия всё ручками забиваем
<tenshigo> есть кто с новыми карточками ATI 6х00 под убунту?
<UPDOZNAK> Утро доброе
<ck80> Silverd23 старая версия чего?
<Silverd23> ck80 usergate
<UPDOZNAK> Наверное , пока не понял , но вопрос следующего плана , поставил убусервер , запустил на нем open-ssh , взял putty, в винде запустил , зашел все ок , но при выводе /etc/motd.tail внизу какие то закарючки... Хэлп.
<ck80> UPDOZNAK вам надо в putty настроить язык
<ck80> Silverd23 вы же сказали, что доступа к юзрегейт не имеете
<ck80> UPDOZNAK - Window - Translation - выбрать UTF8
<UPDOZNAK> ck80 А поконкретнее , там есть выбор типа раскладок , но какой использовать Dos896 или Koi8-R или какую либо другую ?
<UPDOZNAK> Ок спасибо
<MagicLover> Хым. Скоро уже 11.04, а у меня ещё 10.04 стоит... Думаю, что надо бы обновиться. Образ системы делаю. :)
<MagicLover> А с 10.04 на 11.04 сразу обновиться может?
<Silverd23> ck80 доступа у меня нет, но я почитал про прозрачный режим - у нас по другому прокси настраивать приходится везде и в браузерах и в программах
<tenshigo> MagicLover: не стоит переносить болезни старой системы на новую.
<MagicLover> Эммм... А у меня всё работает. :)
<MagicLover> Поэтому и не обновлялся. :)
<MagicLover> У меня уже года два стоит.
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, если работает, то зачем?
<tenshigo> в общем прежде чем что либо делать, хорошенько подумайте... большинство проблем вам не грозит.
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, 2 года не может 10.04 быть
<tenshigo> год. почти =)
<MagicLover> Ну в смысле я поставил 1 раз и далее просто обновлялся.
<MagicLover> А я поэтому образ делаю. :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, то есть ты со стабильной хочешь перейти на тестовую версию?
<MagicLover> Нет, я хочу обновиться до 10.11 :D
<MagicLover> На 11.04 я дома обновлюсь. :)
<tenshigo> пустая трата времени. конфиги можно в git хранить, а доводка убунты до нужной кондиции не более 2-х часов. нет смысла в образах.
<SergeyIT> MagicLover:  подожди до ноября, вместа не 12.04 перейдем )
<MagicLover> Но вообще вопрос хороший.
<MagicLover> :D:D:D
<MagicLover> Нет, спасибо, я без альфаверсий обойдусь. :)
<akirich> када будет гном три в убунте?
<tenshigo> в существующем виде он врядли кому нужен.
<akirich> пофик.
<tenshigo> думаю не скоро. они прекрасно понимают положение дел + unity
<UPDOZNAK_> на самом деле , дело не в раскладке , или выборе языка в патти , дело опять в каноникал и дружбе с кирилическими языками , вот тут описано решение проблемы http://svictor.ru/russkie-bukvy-v-konsoli-servera-ubuntu-10-10
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, а зря, алфа стабильнее чем беты
<MagicLover> SergeyIT: Боюсь, что я по определению останусь со своим противоположенным мнением. :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, успехов )
<MagicLover> Дык может расскажешь почему ты так считаешь? :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, пробовал, на 10.04 с ноября 2009 )
<ooj> се пт
<Narren> а блобы nvidia для альфы уже есть?
<ooj> как оборудование поиск запустить чет подтупливает через usb хаб
<ooj> чото негуглица
<MagicLover> Ура! У меня в ящике менее 1000 писем!!! УРА!!!
<MagicLover> Пол-часа назад было более 4... :)
<tenshigo> 99% наверно спама =)
<MagicLover> Да нет...
<MagicLover> Всё по делу... Было когда-то...
<UPDOZNAK> -bash: /etc/samba/smb.conf: Отказано в доступе , что это он ?
<tenshigo> а на что похоже?
<UPDOZNAK> Опыта маловато , но похоже на то , что меня шлют лесом
<UPDOZNAK> Либо каталога там нет просто
<tenshigo> можно конечно изучать линукс в лоб, наступая на грабли или натыкаясь на вилы, не понимая основных концепций системы, а можно и более разумным путем.
<MagicLover> UPDOZNAK: прав не хватает.
<MagicLover> Через sudo...
<WR_Admin> кто тут есть?
<tenshigo> но и sudo не стоит злоупотреблять. иногда прав рута многовато. в этом случае создают пользователя с необходимыми правами.
<WR_Admin> ребята
<WR_Admin> у меня вопрос
<UPDOZNAK>  sudo /etc/samba/smb.conf
<UPDOZNAK> sudo: /etc/samba/smb.conf: command not found
<MagicLover> Ты хочешь отредактировать?
<UPDOZNAK> Все таки надо читать маны
<UPDOZNAK> Да
<tenshigo> балбес
<UPDOZNAK> edit ?
<MagicLover> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<UPDOZNAK> (
<MagicLover> tenshigo: вспомни себя. :D
<MagicLover> Сам когда-то начинал.
<tenshigo> не помню себя таковым =)
<tenshigo> прежде книжки читал.
<MagicLover> Значит давно этим занимаешься... Да ты гуру... :D
<UPDOZNAK> грит и gedit не найден
<MagicLover> Ты из консоли или гнома?
<UPDOZNAK> putty
<UPDOZNAK> ыыр
<MagicLover> Тогда лучше sudo mc
<MagicLover> И там наводишь на файл F4
<MagicLover> Щас будет Теншиго ругаться на меня. :D
<UPDOZNAK> Только поставил и забыл про него
<tenshigo> ошибаешься. знаком с линуксом давно, жуть его как не люблю и не использую.
<inkvizitor68sl> tenshigo: я надеюсь, ты просто познал силу БСД ?
<tenshigo> да и знания поверхностные. просто не даю мозгам стать как грецкий орех.
<MagicLover> А я мало чего читаю - ищу в нете только когда возникают какие-то определённые задачи - сижу и радуюсь уже второй год. :)
<tenshigo> inkvizitor68sl: познал, но не использую и мне действительно жаль что он уступает линуксу по распространенности.
<inkvizitor68sl> даааа....
<MagicLover> ХР у меня упала за пол-года, хотя я из неё даже толком в нет не лазил - только игры стояли типа старкрафта. С чего бы она могла упасть... И так частенько...
<tenshigo> на данный момент меня можно назвать(подсобили) "фруктовой сволочью"
<MagicLover> Просто для каждой цели подходит свой инструмент. :)
<^DEMOSS> ahernjdfz cdjkjnx
<^DEMOSS> фруктовая сволодч )
<UPDOZNAK> у меня 7 на десктопе висит 4ый месяц , чего только не делаю с ней , не аптайм правда
<UPDOZNAK> tenshigo Fruity Loops ? ммм
<tenshigo> иногда количество инструментов - проблема
<tenshigo> Apple
<MagicLover> Когда винт большой - не проблема. :D:D:D
<tenshigo> размер - не главное =)
<MagicLover> А им (винтом) можно пользоваться по-другому? :D
<tenshigo> как тебе прыгать с системы на систему с нужным набором софта?
<UPDOZNAK> Единственная мелочь не дает мне уйти с мастдая , это медиацентр с шарингом. Под убу такие па надо выделывать , что бы шаринг смотреть , это проблема целая.
<tenshigo> ну поступок уже совершил, снес все копии винды
<MagicLover> А что значит медиацентр с шарингом? Что за фича?
<UPDOZNAK> Щас сек
<UPDOZNAK> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B4%D1%88%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3
<MagicLover> Ух ты...
<_UPDOZNAK> Прочитал ?
<_UPDOZNAK> tenshigo ?
 * UPDOZNAK вот идиот засиделся, запустил 1 копию мирц она свернулась в трей не нашел ее на таскбаре , запустил вторую , так же и стретеьй еще удивлялся почему оба ника заняты)
<UPDOZNAK> MagicLoveк gomel-sat.net это все про
<MagicLover> Ты можешь набрать Mag  и нажать Tab - мой ник сразу добьют. :)
<UPDOZNAK> MagicLover да в курсе
<UPDOZNAK> Просто стирал и стер одну буковку
<UPDOZNAK> даже не mag а просто m MagicLover
<MagicLover> просто не получится - там ещё другой ник на ma
<UPDOZNAK> Тут походу по активности автозаполнение идет , если пользователь неактивен то приоритет меньший или просто по алфавиту
<UPDOZNAK> g выше чем p
<UPDOZNAK> MagicLover MAP4yK
<MagicLover> А всё-равно не заполняет. Нужно 3 буквы ввести, чтобы было точно.
<MagicLover> Чтобы был 1 вариант.
<SergeyIT> MagicLover: как дела? Апргейдил?
<MagicLover> Сохранил. :)
<MagicLover> По пути увидел - СКОЛЬКО ЖЕ У МЕНЯ БАРАХЛА!!!
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, поэтому иногда полезно все с нуля переустанавливать )
<MagicLover> Не, спасибо. :)
<MagicLover> Я знаю, но у меня эта привычка пропала.
<MagicLover> Я вообще ленивый. :)
<MagicLover> Поэтому у меня линь. :)
<_GerarD_> Offoffoff: Здорово!
<_GerarD_> Offoffoff: Спрошу тебя, ты должен знать это, почему когда я качаю Трансмишном, забивая весь канал у меня отваливается инет?
<_GerarD_> После перезагрузки компа всё работает! я сначала грешил на роутер
<_GerarD_> Но это не роутер, потому что нетрогая роутер я перезагружаю комп и сеть появляется
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, это я лiнивый - ставлю только LTS ))
<Fosteer> привет всем))
<markmx> приветствую всех =) кто поможет обжать витую ? =) ато тут есть два проводка, надо как то обжать все это дело
<Fosteer> кидай по мылу обожму)
<markmx> =))) не. ну сурьез, у меня ни обжимаки ни коннекторов, а надо как всегда сделать вчера было
<markmx> но я был сугубо пьян
<markmx> так что если кто в районе комендансткого присутствует с требуемым инвентарем, буду премного пивоварен...
<SergeyIT> markmx, Флорида (США) ?
<markmx> пока нет, не прошел бодиконтроль, во флориде требования как в калифорнии - 6Packs не менее
<MagicLover> markmx: Скажем за 1500р я приеду часиков в 18.00 и обожму. :D
<MagicLover> Сходи в кей - попроси обжать продавцов.
<markmx> сходил, попросил обжать продавцов, спросили причину, сказал что не доволен качеством обслуживания... охранник пытался пообжимать продавцов, смотрелось глупо...
<markmx> =)
<Fosteer> эта, а не знаете как в центре приложений vmware называется? )))
<markmx> Oracle
<markmx> ой
<MagicLover> Эммм... А какая в досе кодировка была?
<MagicLover> Мне надо открыть фортрановский файл, а там комменты на досовском...
<MagicLover> Без них ничего не пойму..
<MagicLover> cp866
<MagicLover> Спасибо.
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, кои-8?
<MagicLover> В досе? O_o
<MagicLover> Валяюсь. долго не мог понять что за переменная fail, в которую записывают имя файла. Оказалось, что это от слова файл... :D
<markmx> вы мнелучше скажите 54 это для вафли лимит прям?
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, тогда не мучайся, прога не рабочая при таких переменных
<MagicLover> Прога очень крутая - она вычисляет какие-то очень важные параметры винтов. Аналогов нету.
<MagicLover> Только надо перевести из фортрана в С++
<MagicLover> Я не то, не то не знаю. :D
<markmx> ооо так ты на сях прогаешь? =))) помоги мне тут тогда одну задачку сделать
<Fosteer> а де можно посмотреть установленные программы кроме центра7 ато в центре не видно данного приложения?
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, не знаю как сейчас, а в ДОСе были фортраны (типа NDP фортран вроде бы), которые сначала транслировали в С - и мучатся не надо
<MagicLover> Я на дельфях прогаю. Но в принципе если програмить умеешь - то можешь и на php и на сях и на .net (в глаза не видел) и на qt и на Java приложения для телефона писать (и писал).
<SergeyIT> markmx, подают на другом канале ;)
<MagicLover> Но это не самое смешное - это задали моей девушке. :)
<markmx> серега - на каком?
<markmx> все, расходимся, у него есть девушка
<MagicLover> Fosteer: В synaptic
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, лучше найди преобразователь - не стоит мучатся, там нюансов хватает
<MagicLover> Мне виндовую программу надо с интерфейсом и тп.
<MagicLover> Ну тут в принципе всё понятно.
<MagicLover> file=FAIL чего тут не понятного? Файл провалился... Всё ясно. :D
<markmx> SergeyIT: имечко канала по сям скидани, тока желательно чтоп там по русски обиснили =)
<SergeyIT> markmx, поищи, я знаю только #qt-ru
<SergeyIT> markmx, ... только вот и там думаю не обломится
<SergeyIT> markmx, а вообще - пиши сам - это круто будет )
<markmx> не прсото си++ это вам не пихипи...
<MagicLover> ГЛавное не пиши так...
<MagicLover> GOTO(1,2,3),N3
<MagicLover> GOTO 8
<MagicLover> GOTO 8
<markmx> да это потом буду искоренять, сначала бы научиться читать из консоли =)
<d_may> MagicLover: да будь ты проклят, помянущий гоуту!11 горедь тебе в геене огненной!!1
<Fosteer> MagicLover: а де тут можно выставить чисто установленные?
<MagicLover> Fosteer: не знаю. Не занимался этим. Введи название или часть название. А там видимо по какому-нибудь столбцу отфильтровать.
<dmay> Fosteer: внизу кнопки типа "по состоянию" емнип
<MagicLover> dmay: ну вот и буду делать святое дело и искоренять эту гадость.
<Fosteer> dmay: спасибо о великий )
<MagicLover> markmx: ты под линь?
<MagicLover> Юзай Qt - это клон или поправьте меня Сей.
<MagicLover> Но зато мультиплатформенный и и там всё удобно и красиво. :)
<dmay> куте это фреймворк
<dmay> набор библиотек, грубо говоря
<markmx> да
<markmx> под лин, да ваще без разницы, мне бы понять кой чо а дальше я уже сам
<Fosteer> и блин все равно тут нету ни нетбинса ни вмвейра
<markmx> фостер, счас найду сек
<dmay> Fosteer: дай угадаю. ты их из исходников ставил, либо с сайта производителя качал?
<Fosteer> с производителя скачал с расширением sh
<Fosteer> поставил sh filename.sh
<MagicLover> нетбинс кажется как-то просто ставился...
<dmay> вот. приговор - три дня документации.
<MagicLover> Может даже с деба...
<MagicLover> Красивый инсталлятор..
<MagicLover> Foster, а чем он тебе мешает?
<Fosteer> просто старая версия поставилась и там нету поддержки пхп
<MagicLover> Накати с сайта новую.
<Fosteer> еще одну поставил сборку бету 7.0 там есть
<Fosteer> и зачем старая весит вот хотел удалить
<MagicLover> Может потом удалишь и он удалит и это? ):
<MagicLover> Да там метров 200-300 вроде бы.
<MagicLover> Но у меня ставилась а домашнюю папку
<MagicLover> Посмотри там
<Fosteer> и еще вмвейр хочу снести не могу допереть как и в вики нету статьи под это
<MagicLover> В ~ есть netbeans-6.8
<MagicLover> Это виртуальная машинка?
<Fosteer> а если сносишь папку то оно сносится и в пункте меню и тп?
<Fosteer> да
<Fosteer> она тормозит чета
<MagicLover> Пункт меню можешь сам через Система подправить.
<Fosteer> а вот поставил виртуалбокс то не
<MagicLover> Да, мне тоже не понравилось. :)
<Fosteer> жаль мелкософт не сделал студию под линух)))
<markmx> ну не мелкософтом едины =)
<markmx> gedit + gdb + insight - полновесно заменяет
<Fosteer> =)
<dmay> кого? студию? откуда упал?
<markmx> вот тока кто бы научил меня тут в сях одну штуку делать =)))
<Fosteer> =)))
<dmay> гдб лол
<MagicLover> Марк, напиши в личку.
<Fosteer> а я думаю де дмей пропал
<MagicLover> Чего хочешь, может я поррасуждаю. Вкратце. :)
<markmx> гдб тока как подшивка, а отрладчик визуальный - инсайт
<Fosteer> а он тут как тут)
<dmay> ездил он. по городу. зхмейкой итить
<MagicLover> На права сдавал что ли?
<dmay> ибо дорожники - [15KB основания для бана]
<markmx> маджик - вопрос такой - надо читать из консоли текст который пишет юзверь, но с рядом оговорок =)
<Fosteer> =)))
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/ekQ0WCC5 маджик =) счас опишу какие оговорки =)))
<markmx> в общем... =) сложно описчать
<dmay> если ты не можешь описать задачу, то как ты собираешься её реализовать?
<markmx> в общем задача реализовать для пользователя безлимит, то есть мы не можем заранее выделить достаточный буфер, ибо не знаем сколько будет текста
<Alex__> Всем привет
<Alex__> Чем отличаются сборки alternate от desktop?
<dmay> Alex__: поздравляю!
<dmay> Alex__: Вы - пятитысячный посетитель задавший этот вопрос!
<dmay> теперь ваше количество официально превысило размер выдачи гугла по этому запросы!
<Alex__> Спасибо, где об этом можно почитать?
<dmay> *запросу!
<dmay> !ubuntu-wiki
<ubuntuhelp> Пользовательская документация http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<Alex__> А в двух словах?
<dmay> слово раз - в, слово два - документацию.
<Alex__> Весело тут у вас ) Я вот думаю на убунту перейти а кому задать вопрос не знаю, у меня федора 14 стоит
<dmay>  лучше купи мак
<Alex__> Ладно, качаем desktop, а чего не будет то apt-get поможет
<markmx> MagicLover: мож в личке тя по сям помучаю?
<MagicLover> Ну так и говорию.
<MagicLover> Скайп magic.lover или аська 328126577
<SergeyIT> dmay, не трогай goto - он в фортране был наше всё ))
<SergeyIT> markmx, stdio.h не нужен если тебе надо С++
<markmx> убрал =)
<markmx> чтота ты там молчишь что в аське что в скапе
<SergeyIT> markmx, его тексты фсб проверяет
<markmx> окей =) пока он занит, значит серега, помоги мне с башем =))))
<SergeyIT> с башем я и сам нуб - когда надо описание беру и делаю (полгода уже ничего не делал)
<markmx> лан, магик появился в скапе =) буду его мучить
<SergeyIT> markmx, лучше книжку возьми - там все просто
<SergeyIT> markmx, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<calculon> Привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<calculon> правда, что ext3 более отказоустойчивая, чем ext4?
<SergeyIT> неправда
<calculon> где-то встречал
<SergeyIT> однозначного ответа нет
<calculon> точно нет смысла использовать ext3 вместо ext4?
<SergeyIT> если из вин доступ нужен, то возможно и имеет смысл
<calculon> венда понимает ext3?
<SergeyIT> нет, но ей можно помочь сделать это
<calculon> ок
<calculon> а от размера раздела на диске зависит выбор фс для него?
<calculon> стоит мне для /home 5gb форматировать в xfs, учитывая, что на нем нет больших файлов?
<calculon> кажется нет
<SergeyIT> правильно кажется
<calculon> читал на вики, что рейзер нельзя дефрагментирвоать, хотя статьи находил. Кто прав?
<mar_> есть тут живые?
<calculon> есть
<mar_> а есть, кто помочь может? :)
<calculon> есть, наверное
<novns> mar_, сразу задавайте вопрос по существу
<SergeyIT> calculon, а кто его знает, кто прав - разбирайся сам.
<mar_> не стандартная ситуация - в убунте 10.10 не грузится рабочий стол, наутилус ошибку выдаёт типа "The program 'nautilus' received an X Window System error."
<mar_> если nautilus --no-desktop - UHEPBNCZ
<mar_> YJ ,TP HF,JXTUJ CNJKF
<mar_> грузится
<mar_> но без рабочего стола
<mar_> настроен tv-out, если его отключить, то ок
<novns> заведите нового пользователя и проверьте на нём
<mar_> видюха nvidia fx5500
<mar_> пробовал
<mar_> не помогает
<novns> драйвера какие?
<mar_> 173
<novns> ну пока выключайте tv-out
<novns> и пишите багрепорт подробный
<novns> с полными логами иксов и т.п.
<novns> можно ещё попробовать ppa с новыми версиями
<novns> x-swat что ли, не помню
<mar_> в логе [ 72192.503] Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes.
<mar_> причём началось с 10.04 после очередного обновления
<novns> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<novns> вот это можно попробовать
<mar_> обновился до 10.10, вроде помогло, но решил поиграть с дровами и опять...
<novns> но на свой страх и риск
<novns> mar_, а если поставить 10.10 с нуля
<mar_> не хочу, геморрой
<mar_> с бэкапом и прочим...
<novns> поставить на другой раздел и проверить
<SergeyIT> mar_, не оно? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=896707#p896707
<novns> если там будет всё ок, то вычислить разницу проще
<mar_> ща гляну
<mar_> не, не оно
<mar_> у меня наутилус выдаёт:
<mar_> The program 'nautilus' received an X Window System error.
<mar_> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<mar_> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<mar_>   (Details: serial 640 error_code 3 request_code 18 minor_code 0)
<mar_>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<mar_>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<mar_>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<mar_>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<mar_>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<mar_> а в xorg.0.log [ 72192.503] Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes
<SergeyIT> !paste > mar_
<ubuntuhelp> mar_, please see my private message
<calculon> jfs врде показывает самые низкие показатели производительности, так?
<SergeyIT> calculon, это тебе на канал на файловым системам
<MagicLover> Точно! Я же обновлялся. :D
<bayanist> привет всем ребзя!
<bayanist> Ребята тут проблема установил вайн установил фрути лупс для работы с музыкой, но фрутик неработал в реальном режиме ... поставил как на форуме написанно Jack audio, все заработало, только вот изображени тормазит, затем я выключил фрутик и сново включил теÐ
<bayanist> :-(артус чел ты же спец((
<bayanist> =-Oтоль что включил фрутик проблема прошла сама, как бы непоявилась снова
<Offoffoff> bayanist: ты здоров?
<bayanist> невсегда
<Offoffoff> bayanist: зачем тебе фрутилупс?
<Offoffoff> bayanist: есть масса нормальных приложений для музыки
<bayanist> =-Oкаких
<bayanist> неодна с неё несравнится
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<bayanist> лммс? - пародия?
<Offoffoff> ну а запускать под вайном - это не пародия?
<Offoffoff> http://linuxsound.ru/
<Offoffoff> смотреть здесь
<Offoffoff> а именно здесь
<Offoffoff> http://linuxsound.ru/weblinks.php?cat_id=2
<bayanist> ага, спс посмотрю, просто тратить время на изучение прог это плохо, лучше в одной быть мастером
<Offoffoff> лучше быть мастером, чем изучать проги
<Offoffoff> настоящему мастеру неважен инструмент.
<Offoffoff> Он и ладошами настучит музыку гениальную.
<bayanist> :-Dлучше за кампом несидеть днями)
<Offoffoff> bayanist: поставь еще rt ядро
<bayanist> а как его поставить и что даст?
<bayanist> Оооо, звук то норм во фрутики, но когда окна перетаскиваешь, карёжит его неподетски)
<Offoffoff> bayanist: это вопросы к программистам этого проприетарного поделия.
<Offoffoff> bayanist: требуй от них. Ведь ты легальный пользователь. Ты имеешь право.
<Offoffoff> bayanist: ты же купил эту программку?
<bayanist> да ну я просто спрасил, может решение уже есть, а так мне без разницы какой интерфейс, прога супер и всё тут)
<Offoffoff> bayanist: в чем супер?
<Offoffoff> bayanist: чего тебе не хватает в lmms?
<bayanist> канешно купил, кряк стоит)
<Offoffoff> bayanist: ну тогда о чем речь? У тебя нет этой программы... Потому она и не работает.
<bayanist> вст там есть? я ее непробывал если чесн, на форуме видел вст нет
<Offoffoff> bayanist: тяжело запустить программу, которая не существует.
<Offoffoff> bayanist: она тебе только кажется.
<bayanist> мне парой многое сбодуна кажется
<Offoffoff> bayanist: просто твой мозг издевается над тобой.
<bayanist> у меня нет мозга
<Offoffoff> bayanist: поэтому ставь lmms и возвращайся в реальный мир.
<calculon> в ext4 есть какие-нибудь недоделки?
<bayanist> небуду! я требую справедливости!
<Offoffoff> bayanist: какая может быть справедливость, если ты вор?
<Offoffoff> bayanist: ты должен быть казнен. публично.
<bayanist> я не вор, вор тот кто её сломал и в сеть выложил
<SergeyIT> calculon, у авторов спроси
<Offoffoff> bayanist: путем порки.
<Offoffoff> calculon: разумеется есть.
<SergeyIT> bayanist, к тебе уже выехали, им и докажешь
<Offoffoff> bayanist: вор. спроси у авторов.
<Offoffoff> bayanist: и у отдела К
<bayanist> а мне до пизды вор я или нет, у меня софт главное этот работает, а там пускай ебутся как хотят ей богу
<skai> @kban --user bayanist
<Offoffoff> ч т д
<MagicLover> Так. 16.45 - поехал обновляться до 10.10
<calculon> у меня бывало пропадал каталог с данными на ext4.
<calculon> куда делся спрашивай только у Шерлок Холмса
<MagicLover> Насколько я знаю все давно сидят на ext4.
<MagicLover> Была как-то проблема перед релизом с большими файлами вроде бы... Но кажется до релиза её исправили.
<calculon> ну да, google переходит на ext4
<calculon> значит лучше наверное
<MagicLover> Скоро уже btrfs придёт.. :)
<calculon> когад?
<calculon> дата релиза?
<MagicLover> Думаю пару лет... Offoffoff лучше знает. :)
<MagicLover> calculon: Дата релиза - на 2 года раньше, чем ты её начнёшь использовать. :D
<calculon> она призвана устранить недостатки существующих фс
<calculon> поглядим
<MagicLover> Насколько я понимаю не исправить недостатки, а следующее поколение фс.
<MagicLover> А какие недостатки у существующих?
<calculon> а рейзор4?
<calculon> хз
<calculon> :)
<MagicLover> Тихо! Тихо!
<calculon> вот разбераюсь
<MagicLover> не ругайся главное. А то тут одного довели - а потом забанили. :D
<calculon> я так понял, лучше, на данный момент для Линукса, чем ext4 пока нет.
<Fosteer> MagicLover: а как из приложений убрать не нужный пункт? )
<MagicLover> Правой кнопкой мыши - удалить.
<MagicLover> Потом применить
<MagicLover> Кстати, чем отличается удаление в синаптике от полного удаления?
<wesg> конфиги удалять или не удалять
<calculon> насколько мелкие файлы позволяют рейзор работать с ними быстрее? До какого размера?
<wesg> резр мертв
<calculon> почему?
<wesg> в ядро никогда не будет включен, девелопер в тюрьме
<MagicLover> O_o
<calculon> рейзор4?
<wesg> ну
<calculon> тот который убил жену?
<MagicLover> ext4 хорошо работает с мелкими файлами
<wesg> да
<MagicLover> Вот ужастики...
<calculon> довела, заилила мужика
<calculon> запилила*
<calculon> нет продолжателей его дела?
<wesg> <wesg> в ядро никогда не будет включен
<calculon> а на bsd?
<wesg> что бсд
<wesg> бсд рип
<Fosteer> MagicLover: я имел ввиду с панели
<calculon> будет включун?
<calculon> почему рип?
<wesg> мертвая фс в мертвую ось будет ли включена?
<wesg> хороший вопрос :)
<calculon> почему мертвая?
<calculon> выкладывай
<wesg> фс - писал выше. фря - потому что ее никто не юзает давно
<wesg> кроме гиков и пост советского пространства
<calculon> А какую из bsd юзают?
<rapidsp> wesg: про убунту лучче общайся :) нефиг всякую хрень нести
<wesg> нетбсд еще правда юзают иногда на архитектурах отличных от х86
<calculon> а openbsd?
<wesg> красноглазики только
<calculon> я тоже хочу покрасноглазить.
<calculon> Есть защищенные дистры как openbsd. Но они могут с ним равняться?
<wesg> ничего супер защищенного там нет
<calculon> любой дистрибутив можно довести до сверзащищенного вида?
<wesg> ну
<calculon> та вроде как изкоробки
<calculon> там*
<MagicLover> Ну рейзер не слишком отличается теперь по производительности от ext4, как я понял. Поэтому смысла использовать именно его нету.
<dmay> сверхзащищенный это только когда никаких коммуникаций к компу не подведено
<wesg> из коробки там отсутствие поддержки кучи железа
<dmay> электричества в том числе
<dmay> остальное - баловство и кулхакерство
<rapidsp> ну все
<rapidsp> щас хрень будет доведена ище и до абсурда :)
<wesg> ну про убунту тут не спрашивают. о чем еще говорить
<MagicLover> Версии ReiserFS, включённые в ядро Linux младше версии 2.4.10, признаны нестабильными компанией Namesys и не рекомендованы для промышленного использования, особенно в связке с NFS.
<MagicLover> Из википедии
<wesg> там 3 резр
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/bsd/5680213
<calculon> я читал про бекдоры
<calculon> это правда или слухи?
<dmay> wesg: поронойа! заговоръ! 11тоесентября!
<Offoffoff> Я думаю Raiser нас еще порадует... Не думаю, что в тюрьме у него нет ноутбука.
<dmay> опаньки
<dmay> за wesg'ом уже приехали? О_О
<MagicLover> Хым. Почти час только качается обновление....
<Andante> GPRS?
<MagicLover> 5Мбит.
<MagicLover> ПРичём почти на полной скорости.
<Andante> Гм... тогда как минимум странно.
<MagicLover> Иногда до 200Кб падает, но очень ненадолго. Так 500-550 держится.
<Andante> Что обновляешь-то?
<MagicLover> До 10.10
<MagicLover> А то у меня 10.04
<Andante> За час на пяти мегабитах можно 3 раза скачать дистр полностью. :)
<MagicLover> 1869 пакетов качается
<MagicLover> У меня же не голая система стоит...
<Andante> А одновременно качать и ставить оно не умеет?
<MagicLover> Ну тут пункты - загрузка и потом установка.
<MagicLover> Ты чего, не обновлялся раньше?
<MagicLover> 55 минут качалось.
<Andante> На убунте - нет, не обновлялся. :)
<Andante> Но альтернативные пакетные менеджеры, которые я не буду называть по имени, умеют качать и ставить обновления одновременно.
<SergeyIT> Andante, это особенно хорошо, когда сеть постоянно падает )
<Andante> SergeyIT, Это в любом случае хорошо, если обновлений сразу много.
<Andante> Падения сети это скорее проблема качалки. apt кстати wget-ом качает?
<SergeyIT> Andante, и когда сеть на пару дней упадет в середине установки?
<MagicLover> Не знаю. Мне не мешает это окно.
<Andante> На пару дней? :) Ну это не пройдет незамеченым в любом случае.
<MagicLover> Висит себе где-то под другими. А я работаю нормально...
<Andante> Я помню издевался над мандривой, там можно было арию2 к пакетнику прикрутить.
<MagicLover> Лан. Пусть ставится...
<Aselicon> у когонибудь есть акустика 5.1, maxmedia (cameron)?
<flamen> ку-ку
<User876[web]> Crjkmrj fgthfnbds ye;yj lkz e,eyne&
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет!
<User876[web]> Сколько аперативы нужно для убунту
<User876[web]> ?
<AndreX> User876[web]: у меня на работе с 512 работает
<AndreX> иногда тормозит правда но если эфекты вырубить то норм
<Fosteer> народ а как зайти на другой комп по сети? с убунту нада на вин7
<rapidsp> rdesktop
<Andante> rapidsp, а может он smb имел ввиду?
<Andante> Эти пользователи такие пользователи...
<rapidsp> Andante: ну как понял так и ответил :)
<Fosteer> ну в винде типо \\аййпи
<Andante> rapidsp, look at this. I was right.
<rapidsp> smb://ip
<Fosteer> geek@DarkSpy:~$ smb://172.16.116.81
<Fosteer> bash: smb://172.16.116.81: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Andante> Fosteer, не туда впечатал
<Fosteer> а куда?
<Andante> Fosteer, туда же куда в винде
<Andante> в адресную строку файлового менеджера
<Fosteer> в винде то в команду выполнить
<Andante> нихт :)
<Fosteer> а если блин файлового менеджера нету?
<SA4ok> как переносить папки в главном меню gnome? (когда-то wine смог перенести в папку "прочие", а теперь хочу из папки wine перенести папку "Microsoft Office" в "офис")
<Andante> Ну то есть так тоже можно, но в адресную строку быстрее.
<Fosteer> ш значит нихт?
<Fosteer> вот вот)
<Andante> Fosteer, nautilus запусти
<SA4ok> при перетаскивании в "изменить меню" ничего не происходит
<Fosteer> а я его не ставил или он автоматом ставица?
<Andante> Fosteer, ставится
<Fosteer> чет я его в притык не вижу
<Andante> Запусти из терминала :)
<Fosteer> печальный этот линукс пока разбируюсь офигею епту
<Andante> Точно. :)
<Andante> С такими-то талантами...
<Fosteer> тю это типо експлорера
<Fosteer> а тут нету строки
<Andante> Типа того. Ctrl+L жми
<Fosteer> ну чувак, одним одно другим друго
<SA4ok> *перенести всю вайн-папку перетаскиванием получается. а подпапки из нее лельзя переносить/копировать?
<Andante> Fosteer, Ну может ты безгранично талантлив живописи, но тут тебе это не поможет.
<Andante> Fosteer, Получилось чтоли?
<Fosteer> сейчас - верно, завтра - нет
<Fosteer> ошибку кидает
<Andante> Ничем не могу помочь.
<Fosteer> не заходит
<Andante> Ничем не могу помочь.
<Fosteer> я понял
<Andante> Ничем не могу помочь до тех пор пока не скажешь какую ошибку.
<Fosteer> Ошибка: Не удалось получить список доступных на сервере ресурсов
<Fosteer> Выберите другой режим просмотра и попробуйте ещё раз.
<Andante> Для самых талантливых в области изобразительных искусств уточняю.
<Fosteer> перед этим
<Fosteer> Не удалось показать «smb://172.16.116.146/».
<Andante> ты похоже в интернет куда-то ломишься?
<Fosteer> не
<Fosteer> у нас локалка так сделана
<Fosteer> айпишники начинаются на 172.16.х.х
<Fosteer> в часности у меня 172.16.116.80
<Andante> Network:   172.16.116.0/24 Hosts/Net: 254                   Class B, Private Internet
<Fosteer> пытаюсь на другую машину серв зайти
<Andante> Странно ето как-то
<Fosteer> странные у нас админы))
<Andante> Такое вообще по RFC разрешено?
<Fosteer> через жопу делают)
<Fosteer> че за рфц
<Andante> Это не тебе был вопрос.
<Andante> рфц это такая вещь, за нарушение которой долго чморят на форумах
<Fosteer> а кому )) тут ток ты и я)
<Andante> Ага. Ты, я и еще 80 человек.
<Fosteer> ну они не чатяца
<[doctor]> они наслаждаются наблюдая)
<Fosteer> лан пойду перебью нафь эту систему, заново попробуем, ато походу я тут начудил
<Fosteer> ну мне пофь))
<Fosteer> я нуб ничего не сделаешь
<Fosteer> но зайдя на сайт типо убунту.ру
<Fosteer> там было написано помощь в чате и тп
<Andante> ты все правильно сделал, проблема на сервере
<Fosteer> кому-не в лом - поможет
<Fosteer> кому в лом или хочет показать какой он крутой сидя дома за компом - будут чмырить
<Fosteer> во собсна)
<calculon> в чем преимущество swap в файл?
<Fosteer> Andante: а какую лучше фс ставить?
<calculon> ext4! :)
<Fosteer> спс)))
<Fosteer> пошел убьюсь с горя)
<Andante> ext4
<[doctor]> calculon, имхо только в том что не надо создавать раздел.
<calculon> а при установке можно сразу своп в файл?
<User406[web]> - exit
<calculon> в дэбиан не видел.
<User406[web]> exit
<SA4ok> как полностью русифицировать ООо? конкретно - нужны формулы в "Электронных таблицах" на русском
<[doctor]> calculon, а зачем?
<calculon> ЧСВ
<[doctor]> имхо один хрен... если при установке можешь сделать раздел то в чем проблема, если не сделал то всегда можешь через dd сделать файл
<calculon> есл есть раздел накой файл тогда?
<[doctor]> о том и речь
<[doctor]> меня не расстраивает раздел и я особого смысла не вижу в файле, но встречая системы где не создавался раздел иногда можно сделать фал
<[doctor]> *файл
<calculon> если в конторе, в которой требуется одмин, пользуются вендой, стоит их уговаривать поставить Линукс?
<total__> Попробуй
<total__> интересно что получиться
<total__> самому
<[doctor]> это зависит от задачи.... заработать денег vs заработать геморрой
<Andante> если заработать денег, то лучше всего наркотики продавать, а не по юзерам эникеить
<[doctor]> сообразно размеру возможного геморроя
<sharikoff> не выйдет
<sharikoff> но попытка не пытка как говаривал товарищ сталин
<sharikoff> calculon: в файл медленнее пишется
<sharikoff> что не гут
<sharikoff> а с нынешним железом своп ваще имхо не нужен
<calculon> ясн
<calculon> какие еще области применения bsd-осей, кроме сервера? Може на спутниках? Или тут Линукс пользуется  большей популярностью?
<[doctor]> десктоп)
<sharikoff> шлюзы в инет в основном
<sharikoff> и почтовики
<sharikoff> в конторах
<Andante> Остальное там глючит?
<calculon> у бсд плюсов мне кажется никаких.
<sharikoff> да нет вроде..
<calculon> он не лучше чем Линукс
<sharikoff> calculon: голословно как то..
<sharikoff> у линуксов плюсов никаких
<sharikoff> как те?
<sharikoff> и файрвол геморойный
<sharikoff> с вырвиглазным синтаксисом
<calculon> ну какие плюсы БСД перед линуксом?
<sharikoff> а наоборот?
<sharikoff> линуксов много а бсд одна
<sharikoff> знаешь что ожидать
<calculon> и чего же?
<calculon> БСД тоже плодятся
<calculon> с десфток точно есть
<calculon> десяток
<sharikoff> в убунте нету inetd
<sharikoff> раз и не стало
<sharikoff> кто просил?
<sharikoff> а тут я знаю что все будет на месте
<Andante> calculon, У БСД есть один огромный плюс. Там нет 12309.
<sharikoff> там где положено
<calculon> когда тормозят иксы при копировании?
<Andante> ага
<sharikoff> какие иксы?
<sharikoff> аа
<calculon> у меня не был оне разу, знаю только в теории.
<sharikoff> да.. бсд шлак конечно если иксы..
<calculon> bug#12309
<Ecclesiast> skai hi
<sharikoff> что лучше
<sharikoff> инетный хвост пихать в железку и на ней делать нат?
<sharikoff> или пихать хвост в шлюз а железке сказать что это для нее инет?
<Andante> в шлюз конечно.
<Andante> Он потому шлюзом и называется :)
<calculon> значит роботов на bsd не запускают? Рип же.
<sharikoff> а если железка очень умная?
<Andante> sharikoff, juniper чтоли?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> а шлюз на фряхе
<sharikoff> некошерно как то...
<Andante> упс. :)) жунипер тоже шлюз на фряхе ))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну как бэ да.. но рулить то удобнее фряхой
<Andante> Ну что я могу сказать... Тут дело вкуса тащемта. У жунипера есть веб морда для руления, а у фряхи... фряха зато адекватнее.
<sharikoff> там вебморда труба
<calculon> на лине и спутнки запускают и роботов и всевозможную технику. А БСД?
<Andante> знаю.
<sharikoff> ну ее..
<sharikoff> я так.. букофками в терминале
<Andante> sharikoff, видел ее. Реально труба.
<aleksei> всем привет
<sharikoff> Andante: короче фишка такая
<sharikoff> есть 20 отделов надо их поделить на вланы
<sharikoff> чтоб неповадно было
<Andante> таскать конфеты друг у друга?
<sharikoff> есть srx240 и ex3200
<sharikoff> вот..
<Andante> Ну мне эти индексы мало чего говорят, но давай дальше.
<sharikoff> ну и на этажах длинки умеющие влан
<sharikoff> хочу на них  нарезать и транками в ех3200
<Andante> А нет, srx240 знаю. "жуткая коробочка".
<sharikoff> а его транком в срх
<sharikoff> ну и на него инет подать
<sharikoff> шлюз пихнуть в мультивлан чтоб хавал все вланы и мог давать инет
<Andante> Ну вроде все правильно.
<Andante> просто, логично и без особых затей
<sharikoff> завтре буду схему рисовать..
<Andante> Правда я не понял зачем жунипер в этой схеме.
<Andante> Можно было на управляемом свиче решить.
<Andante> ех3200 это же свич?
<sharikoff> там короче много удаленных мест
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> тоже кстати джуник
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> надо на все эти места делать ипсек
<sharikoff> впн вобщем..
<sharikoff> еще около 50 точек по области
<sharikoff> подсетку се выжал /28 у прова =)
<Andante> Гм... ну вообще дорогущий жуниперовский фаерволл это не единственный способ реализации айписека, но в целом план у тебя правильный.
<Andante> Даже так?
<Andante> Ну талантище :)
<sharikoff> там контора.. как бэ это сказать
<sharikoff> говорю давайте  вам астериск подниму
<Andante> law enforcement?
<sharikoff> и раздам по всем местам где надо трехзначные номера
<sharikoff> говорят в ответ
<sharikoff> у нас есть дефинити
<Andante> дефини... чо?
<sharikoff> еслу уж купили -будем юзать
<sharikoff> атска
<Andante> А...
<sharikoff> и собираются нехристи на нее модуль расширяющий номерную емкость покупать..
<sharikoff> и плату ип телефонии
<freenetwork> 10.04 без переустановки можно сделать в 10ю10
<sharikoff> она одна около 3 к мертвых американских президентов стоит
<sharikoff> freenetwork: можно
<Andante> sharikoff, Ну нормально, деник можно за настройку содрать нереально дофига.
<sharikoff> неполучится.. я там работаю за получку.. =)
<Andante> А... эт хуже.
<Andante> Одно дело за зарплату, другое за деньги.
<sharikoff> угу..
<freenetwork> как?
<AndreX> freenetwork: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sharikoff> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-1004-to-ubuntu.html
<chelaxe> скай
<chelaxe> с денюхой меня))
<Andante> скока лет?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> будь
<chelaxe> 23
<Andante> Ну будь чтоли... ))
<chelaxe> ))
<chelaxe> спасибо
<avas> Народ а никто lubuntu с принтером samsung 4220 поженить не пробовал?? Сканеж работает, печатать отказывается. Куда смотреть что копать ??
<dmay> бу!
<Philipp2007> chelaxe: Поздравляю!!!
<dmay> chelaxe: мелкота одна вокруг :3
<chelaxe> благодарю))
<chelaxe> ))
<chelaxe> или старики вокруг нас)))
<dmay> ладно, ладно, отмазался XD
<chelaxe> ))
<Philipp2007> chelaxe: А чего здесь а не отмечаешь?
<dmay> давайте о чем нить поговорим?
<chelaxe> да только с работы пришел
<dmay> кто-нибудь юзает оперу, например?
<chelaxe> нет
<chelaxe> фи
<|EpicFail|> )помогите мне сделать резервную копию !!!!!
<dmay> Philipp2007: отмечать ДР крайне глупое занятие
<dmay> |EpicFail|: судя по нику, тебе уже поздно
<|EpicFail|> ))))
<|EpicFail|> не не
<|EpicFail|> еще не поздно
<chelaxe> ахах
<dmay> |EpicFail|: http://dropbox.com алга
<|EpicFail|> в общем я пробую через   sudo remastersys backup а мне выдает    sudo remastersys backup
<|EpicFail|> спс ща попробую
<dmay> |EpicFail|: сразу, на всякий случай - бекапить систему дело глупое, кроме случая создания образов для промышленного клонирования
<roboslone> Доброго времени суток!
<dmay> так что - ТОЛЬКО свои нужные файлы
<dmay> roboslone: что сломал?
<roboslone> Кто-нибудь ставил lo-menubar из исходников? У меня в Software Center нету такого(
<roboslone> dmay: привет)
<Philipp2007> dmay: Это у тебя приветствие такое? ))
<dmay> чоета?
<korvin> roboslone юзай синаптик
<dmay> Philipp2007: это у меня рефлекс такой :3
<roboslone> Патч для LibreOffice, чтобы меню уходило через DBus
<|EpicFail|> я хочу сделать бекап или файл iso для того что бы в следующий раз устанавливать уже готовую, т.е. со всеми приложениями
<roboslone> В синаптике нету
<roboslone> EpicFail: говорящий ник :)
<|EpicFail|> да ну отстаньте от моего ника
<|EpicFail|> ))))
<roboslone> =)
<dmay> |EpicFail|: лучше вытащи из синаптика скрипт для переустановки установленных пакетов, так они у тебя ещё и обновляться будут
<|EpicFail|> ааааааааааааа
<|EpicFail|> убил
<dmay> а то
<dmay> фирма веников не вяжет 8]
<|EpicFail|> а можно ссылку на все это ???
<dmay> на что?
<|EpicFail|> или поподробнее?
<|EpicFail|> ну как все это сделать?
<roboslone> Так.. А кто подскажет, как юзать waf? Я только один раз что-то ставил через waf configure, waf install, точные команды не помню
<dmay> кста, синаптик такого мб и не умеет. но апт по любому должна уметь отдавать полный список установленных пакетов
<roboslone> или dpkg... :)
<dmay> roboslone: слу, ты где такую экзхотику откапываешь? второе название подряд, и я его не слышал даже не разу
<roboslone> dmay: у меня GlobalMenu, в нем не отображается меню от LibreOffice. Хочу чтоб отображалось. Для этого написали пакетик, положили на омгубунту, но там ссыль в софтвар центр, и не работает.
<dmay> кстати да, или дпкг. т.к. апт - надстройка над дпкг а синаптик - надстойка над апт
<roboslone> Я скачал исходники с ланчпада, так вот там waf
<roboslone> Как поюзать waf??
<dmay> roboslone: а может тебе тупо юнити поставить, а?
<roboslone> Гугл ничего дельного не выдал
<roboslone> Не, фак юнити)
<dmay> она няяяшка
<roboslone> Я давно пользуюсь уже глобалменю и гномом, а юнити сакс жуткий
<dmay> хотя и недопиленая
<roboslone> пилить и не начинали
<dmay> хотя и закос под таскбар из вин7
<roboslone> Закос под док из МакОсь... Только толку
<roboslone> Идея свежа
<roboslone> С расположением панели
<roboslone> Но с функционалом у них ужасъ
<dmay> кста, глобалменю я последний раз щупал года 4 назад. это был эпичный макозакос, ога :3
<|EpicFail|> ну так как мне сделать резервную копию ???
<roboslone> А очень удобно кстати)
<roboslone> И место экономит
<dmay> |EpicFail|: google clonezilla если нормальные пути тебе не нра )
<dmay> roboslone: ага. когда у тебя монитор три с половиной дюйма
<dmay> даже на 15шке это було жутко неудобно
<roboslone> у меня кажется 15... Но все равно приятнее. И ещея юзаю стд тему убунту ambiance, цвета поменял. Так вот у меню цвет резко отличается. Глобалменю спасает
<dmay> когда терминал, грубо говоря, в правом нижнем углу экрана, а меню от него это вооот туда глазки вести и мышку катить
<roboslone> А зачем меню в терминале?? о_О
<dmay> ну я же скзал - грубо говоря
<roboslone> Ну я еще люблю F11
<roboslone> =)
<dmay> сколько у тебя программ, коорые пользуются не в фуллскрине?
<roboslone> И вообще 4 рабочих стола позволяют все приложения держать раскрытыми на весь экран
<roboslone> плеер, браузер, терминал
<chelaxe> ))
<roboslone> чат 2 окна, все занимают
<roboslone> И привычка уже
<|EpicFail|> парни мне не надо резервное копировае, я хочу записать на диск ту версию что у меня ща уже стоит, что бы диск был уже со всем что я наустанавливал
<dmay> фигня ваши рабочие столы. второй монитор рвёт по удобству хоть 115
<roboslone> глаза сами бегут в угол
<roboslone> это да
<roboslone> у меня второй моник стоял месяца 2, потом брат себе забрал(
<dmay> roboslone: да ну. макойопство это всё :3
<roboslone> Ну вот не скажите
<chelaxe> |EpicFail|: акронис
<chelaxe> я так делаю
<roboslone> Имел неудовольствие работать с макосью в течение неск дней
<chelaxe> копия всего диска
<chelaxe> минут 15
<chelaxe> получаешь образ
<chelaxe> на гиг два
<|EpicFail|> спс
<|EpicFail|> буду пробовать
<dmay> chelaxe: а лицензионный? :3
<chelaxe> и без разницы что за ось что копировать всегда норм
<chelaxe> ну ну
<roboslone> так вот... больше не хочу)
<chelaxe> лицензионный))
<roboslone> оно ужасно неудобно...
<dmay> roboslone: и не стыдно тебе после этого подгонять своё рабочее пространство под ОС, в которой окошки растягиваются только вниз-вправо?
<roboslone> chelaxe: под линукс есть отдельные утилиты, которые копирую весь диск для последующего рекавери
<roboslone> dmay: я не подгоняю свой стол под другую ОС, я делаю ее такой, с какой мне удобно работать
<chelaxe> ну как называется?
<dmay> clonezilla например, про которую я уже упоминал )
<roboslone> chelaxe: гугл в помощь, их много
<chelaxe> ))
<sharikoff> chelaxe: clonezilla
<sharikoff> отличная штука
<sharikoff> тока делает не образ а папку что не гут
<dmay> roboslone: глобалменю и один 15 монитор не может быть удобным по определению ;)
<sharikoff> или http://ping.windowsdream.com/ping/howto-3.00.html
<sharikoff> вот
<dmay> sharikoff: главное, что оттуда потом восстановить модно без гемора. а так пусть хоть в жипегах инфу сохраняет
<roboslone> dmay: а мне удобно вот) привык я так и мне наоборот неприятно искать глазами верхушку каждого окна и в ней искать меню. Легче сразу дернуть глазами в одно место.
<roboslone> dmay: Да, сегодня модно восстанавливать без гемора :)
<roboslone> Блин, народ, так никто не знает как собирать из исходников с помощью waf???
<chelaxe> хм образ всетаки гуд и время на бэкап
<sharikoff> dmay: мине просто надо было сделать из реального компа виртуалку
<skai> робослон и розовый слон спорят....дожили
<dmay> sharikoff: а, ну так это какбэ немного другая задача )
<sharikoff> клонзилла не справился
<sharikoff> =)
<roboslone> skai: война слонов?))
<dmay> skai: [стандартное приветствие из прилагательного и существительного] :3
<roboslone> да ладно, это называется дискуссия)
<DropSQL> всем привет
<skai> dmay: <%дежурный ответ, унижающий твою убогую ОС и тебя, как ее юзера и а-раба>
<DropSQL> юди, подскажите плз как поправить
<dmay> DropSQL: что сломал?
<skai> ^_^
<korvin> dmay: дропнул БД, очевидно же =))
<roboslone> DropSQL: привет)
<roboslone> korvin: =)
<dmay> korvin: тогда |EpicFail| должен был не про создание бекапов спрашивать, а про восстновление инфы с дисков XD
<DropSQL> когда зажимаю ctrl в консоле - вместо того чтобы реагировать правильно, на ctrl+c (^C) просто пишет на другом языке... то есть срабатывает как изменение раскладки
<dmay> skai: вот и поговорили :3
<roboslone> DropSQL: ос?
<dmay> DropSQL: внезапно, посмотреть настройки раскладок, на что там забинден свич?
<roboslone> DropSQL: Система-Параметры-Клавиатура, вторая вкладка - Дополнительно... Клавиша изменения раскладки. Пробовал?
<roboslone> Это если убунта
<korvin> ctrl+c, начколько я знаю в гномотерминале (и во многих других) и не работает на копирование
<korvin> по-дефолту по крайне мере
<roboslone> korvin: зато работает на отмену команды
<korvin> *насколько
<roboslone> korvin: а на копирование shift+ctrl+c
<korvin> он не говорил, что во время работы
<korvin> раз он что-то вводит, значит, вряд ли команда запущена
<DropSQL> roboslone: изменил клавиши, теперь ctrl+shift
<roboslone> korvin: а во время чего ему понадобился ^C?
<korvin> во время набора
<korvin> видимо
<korvin> я во всяком случае так подумал
<DropSQL> roboslone: а именно в консоле такая реакци
<roboslone> наврядли... Во время набора ^C?? И что это даст?
<korvin> ну он ожидает копирование =))
<roboslone> Да не...
<roboslone> Ладно, пофиг
<korvin> да да
<roboslone> Так что, сработало?
<korvin> DropSQL: ты-то что от ctrl+c ожидаешь?
<DropSQL> я ожидаю прервать работу программы :)
<roboslone> DropSQL: починилось?)
<korvin> аа
<korvin> ну тогда хз
<roboslone> korvin: =)
<korvin> мб в хоткеях терминала оно забиндено на что-то
<roboslone> кстати да
<roboslone> может быть
<roboslone> В терминале Правка-Комбинации клавиш
<DropSQL> roboslone: я сразу изменил клавиши забинденные :) мож дет ещё можно менять, какиет глобальные клавиши?
<korvin> но вообще-то это очень странный терминал тогда =)
<DropSQL> roboslone: сенкс :) щас посмотрим
<roboslone> Тогда проверь в глобальных, мало ли...
<roboslone> korvin: более того, самый странный из терминалов, что я встречал))
<DropSQL> korvin: и я так думаю... у знакомого на ubuntu 10.4 заказывал диск себе :)
<roboslone> Они обычно просты до некуда...
<korvin> roboslone: не, самый странный -- это cmd.exe =)
<roboslone> Не, я не про разные терминалы, а про терминалы на разных машинах)
<roboslone> а вообще да
<roboslone> цмд странный штопипец)
<roboslone> команды не понимает самые обычные
<roboslone> на ifconfig ругается, а явно неверную ipconfig ест
<roboslone> ужас хаос и беспредельщина
<roboslone> Все еще никто не может мне рассказать как собрать сорцы через waf?
<dmay> roboslone: ничоничо! великая PS уже внесла твердой рукой силу и порядок! и скоро всякие bash'ы и zsh'ы будут изгнаны как примитивные поделки неандертальцев!
<dmay> roboslone: внезапно, у тебя в сырцах ридми есть?
<roboslone> есть блин!
<roboslone> знаешь что там написано?
<dmay> ичотам?
<dmay> на всякий
<roboslone> я автор такой молодец написал вот такое, делает вот это, дата, подпись
<dmay> !paste | roboslone
<ubuntuhelp> roboslone: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<roboslone> идиота кусок :(
<dmay> а
<dmay> ну кинь ls чтоль на пастебин?
<roboslone> минуту
<roboslone> roboslone@VAIO:~/Загрузки/lo-menubar-0.1.0$ ls
<roboslone> COPYING  data  HACKING  README  src  waf  wscript
<roboslone> waf исполняемый, data и src директории
<roboslone> aleksandrit ищет себя :)
<korvin> dmay: PS -- позорное поделие, Automator рулит =)
<roboslone> korvin: а я не пробовал ни то ни то(
<korvin> от только bash  при этом из макоси никуда он не изгнал =)
<korvin> roboslone: youtube://mac os x 10.4 keynote
<korvin> там 6 частей, про Automator начинается где-то в конце четвертой
<korvin> впрочем он конечно не замена шеллу, но все же
<roboslone> глянем...
<roboslone> Mac Osx Tiger Keynote Intro part 4
<roboslone> оно?
<roboslone> Теперь на канале не будет Epic Fail'ов
<asdqweasd> .
<korvin> jyj
<korvin> *оно
<roboslone> В начале 5 части оказался
<roboslone> Интересная штуковина)
<roboslone> korvin: правда в линуксе такой не быть, слишком много нестандартизированных действий, программ и тд и тп.
<korvin> roboslone: это само собой, в конкретном дистре еще можно попробовать, но не скоро
<roboslone> По крайней мере, не универсально, а для какого-то ряда действий, который совершается в ограниченном круге программ
<korvin> там под этим всем лежит Cocoa
<roboslone> угу
<korvin> которая уже 20 лет развивается
<roboslone> ну да.. в принципе говорят cocoa тот же gtk
<dmay> korvin: automator позволяет выполнять задачи на произвольном наборе машин и потом разбирать ответы с них как единое целое?
<korvin> и тут нет других вариантов
<roboslone> только вот в линуксе еще и всякие kde, xfce и прочее прочее...
<dmay> а передавать в цепочке вызовов объекты, а не жалкие текстовые предстваления как в пайпах?
<korvin> dmay: нет конечно, только с маковских, но я ж написал, что это никакая не замена шелла
<roboslone> ну dmay про маки, очевидно
<korvin> roboslone: ну, кстати кеды вроде предоставляют какой-то скриптовый движок
<korvin> точнее даже не кеды а Qt
<roboslone> korvin: кеды не для меня :)
<roboslone> а вот Qt...
<dmay> roboslone: г-ди меня упаси про маки что-то кроме "мамно" говорить :3
<roboslone> Qt я хочу выучить.. давно...) Только времени нету, да и не понятно с чего и как начинать
<dmay> кстатида. в PS работают всякие ls, ps итп ;)
<roboslone> dmay: про какое мамно? Разве есть что-то кроме маков??
<dmay> только свои, канешн
<korvin> roboslone: нее, cocoa совсем не тот же гтк, Qt и то ближе к Cocoa, но еще далека =)
<korvin> dmay: ну да, мс несколько команд туда впихнула, а толку? в никсах сотни програм, предоставляющих командный интерфейс
<korvin> dmay: тут разница опять только в количестве, как в плане игр между вендой и линухом
<korvin> будь под линух хотя бы половина современных игр, юзеров было бы намного больше
<Sergey_IT> о чем базар
<korvin> так же и PS юзает мало кто
<roboslone> о, кстати, никто не слышал, когда oil rush выйдет? они как-то туманно выражаются в блоге
<Sergey_IT> ?
<korvin> но и вообще у объектного шелла есть минусы
<roboslone> Sergey_IT: да вот так.. Об Ubutnu и прочем прилегающем)
<roboslone> Sergey_IT: такой вот канал)
<go8765> привет. подскажите как решить проблему (google chrome ) Настройки не прочитаны.Некоторые функции могут быть недоступны, а изменения настроек не будут сохранены.
<roboslone> korvin: разве что сужена область действий и меньше возможностей...
<roboslone> Хотя...
<korvin> roboslone: он тут дольше тебя =)
<korvin> он знает, какой это канал =))
<Sergey_IT> go8765, может прав на файлы не хватает
<roboslone> Не, не только. Возможно нерациональное использование команд или падение скорости...
<korvin> roboslone: дело не в области
<korvin> roboslone: дело в ортогональности
<roboslone> korvin: та шутки все)
<korvin> roboslone: почитай "Искусство программирования для UNIX" Эрика Реймонда (там собственно кода почти и нет, так что непрограммисту не будет непонятно), там раскрываются преимущества текстовых шеллов
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  последнее что я сделал - отсюда взял: http://frankusudu.wordpress.com/ (пеервый пост)
<Trishpiot> у меня после загрузки рабочего стола на нем только пиджина окно и все. ни панелей , ни ярлыков. Нет контекстного меню при нажатии правой кнопкой....ничего, кроме терминала по горячим клавишам нет....как вернуть рабочий стол??
<roboslone> korvin: я то не полный 0 в программировании) Но спасибо, поищу
<roboslone> Trishpiot: nautilus -q
<korvin> roboslone: а, ну тогда тем более стоящая книга
<roboslone> Trishpiot: прописать в Alt+F2
<inkvizitor68sl> re all
<Trishpiot> roboslone: batista@batista-K52Dr (29.03.11/] \ [20:39:22: ~$nautilus -q
<Trishpiot> progname=nautilus; RGBA=on
<Trishpiot> failed to create drawable
<Trishpiot> (nautilus:8803): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context
<Trishpiot> ** ERROR **: Unable to initialize GtkClutter
<Trishpiot> aborting...
<Trishpiot> Аварийный останов (core dumped)
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а словами сказать можешь, что сделал?
<roboslone> Trishpiot: переустанови nautilus
<roboslone> а... стопаньки
<roboslone> А откуда у вас в системе Clutter?
<Trishpiot> хз) я спецом не ставил
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  chown root.root -R /opt/google/chrome/  # chmod 755 -R /opt/google/chrome/  # chmod 4755 -R /opt/google/chrome/chrome-sandbox
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: а это ты тот самый инк, который рассказывал про консольные приложения в субботу?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, я просил словами... и команды выполнились
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  да - выполнились . токо у меня ещё одна бяка пишет после каждой команды ERROR: ld.so: object 'libesets_pac.so' from /etc/ld.so.preload cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<roboslone> go8765: А не проще было просто purge к чертям весь хром и заново поставить? Настройки-то синхронизируются
<roboslone> И дело пяти минут
<go8765> roboslone: я не помню - включёна у меня синхронизация или нет :)
<go8765> так что не проще
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: ага
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: было круто :) наверное единственная более-менее интересная тема. а реально запустить фильм без vlc? у меня mplayer валится на нерабочем фреймбуфере, хотя буфер вроде включил
<roboslone> go8765: Ммм... А вообще хром запускается?
<go8765> roboslone: да - но без дополнений и тем. а хромиум - так вообще норм.
<roboslone> go8765: ну тогда запускай хром, настраивай синхронизацию и purge, какие дела :)
<roboslone> Все-таки какие-то настройки он да записал
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: в смысле в ascii ?
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: да
<go8765> roboslone: yt уверен - что поможет. - там таки с правами доступа скорее что-то
<go8765> *не
<inkvizitor68sl> mplayer -vo aa movie.avi
<inkvizitor68sl> http://everydaylht.com/howtos/eyecandy/ascii-movies/
<roboslone> попробуем...
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: цвета нема..(
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: он отдельным ключем?
<inkvizitor68sl> по ссылке сходи
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<roboslone> а, ок.. спасибо)
<inkvizitor68sl> extended
<inkvizitor68sl> rk.x
<inkvizitor68sl> ключ
<inkvizitor68sl> mplayer -vo aa:extended:driver=curses:contrast=50 movie.avi
<go8765> дык чё с хромом можно сделать
<korvin> удалить
<korvin> go8765: ты как его устанавливал?
<go8765> korvin: (это было оч. давно) я думаю - через software-center
<korvin> go8765: попробуй переустановить через синаптик
<inkvizitor68sl> а чо с хромом ?
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: scrollup
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<inkvizitor68sl> обновит пусть
<go8765> korvin: настройки (в том числе открытые вкладки ) сохранятся ?
<korvin> да
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  чё обновить - то ?
<korvin> хром
<inkvizitor68sl> хром
<go8765> дык обновлён-вроде как
<go8765> Google Chrome 10.0.648.204
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl:sudo apt-get install chrome в консоль
<inkvizitor68sl> 11.0.686.3
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду обновлюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> не chrome
<inkvizitor68sl> google-chrome
<roboslone> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> а лучде google-chrome-unstable
<roboslone> чем лучше?)
<inkvizitor68sl> тем, что баги все в хромиуме срезают
<inkvizitor68sl> и максимум-  в дев ветке хрома отваливаются новые фичи
<inkvizitor68sl> а так он резвее
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: 11 версия - это бета ?
<inkvizitor68sl> unstable
<inkvizitor68sl> r[s
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<inkvizitor68sl> 254 метра обновлений ><
<wesg> повторюсь, кто играет в старкрафт 2 ?:)
<dmay> wesg: мерзкий гамер!
<korvin> я играл чуть-чуть кампанию
<go8765> а чё chrome и chromium - одной версии разве должны быть ?*(я сейчас только посмотрел)
<dmay> go8765: это разные программы еслишто. хотя с одними корнями
<wesg> dmay, я даже подругу выгнал чтоб не мешала играть
<dmay> и даже не только корнями, а 75%кода
<roboslone> fffffuuuuu
<roboslone> sc2
<dmay> wesg: ещё добавь что работу бросил, и я тебя официально предам анафеме :3
<wesg> работу давно бросил
<roboslone> о Боги!
<roboslone> Ты еще скажи что вод виндой играешь!
<roboslone> под*
<go8765> dmay: посмотри версии  этих разных программ ?
<wesg> конечно под виндой
<wesg> в линуксе то тормозит
<roboslone> А-а-а-а!
<dmay> go8765: в интернете штоле я тебе их посмотрю?
<wesg> зато теперь флеш не тормозит
<korvin> roboslone: чем тебе sc2 не угодил?
<roboslone> Какой ужас, теперь всю ночь кошмары про петухов :)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо FF4 поставить чтоле
<wesg> korvin, как там у тебя  с производительностью было?
<dmay> roboslone: http://www.dukenukemforever.com/full/us/ и выпадай из жизни нафегваще )
<go8765> dmay: у тебя они не установлены ?
<korvin> wesg: нормально все
<roboslone> korvin: не только sc2, но и все mmorpg и иже с ними, которые ЗАБИРАЮТ ВАШИ ДУШИ мухаахаха
<korvin> небольшие тормноза из-за видюхи
<dmay> go8765: а с чего ты вдруг предположил, что они у меня установлены?
<wesg> какая связь между sc2 и мморпг?
<korvin> ну я вроде на максимальной графике играл
<roboslone> wesg: дущи забирают
<roboslone> я же написал
<wesg> korvin, у меня на гнилой карте 310m разница в фпс 3 раза
<korvin> roboslone: зачем? я за недельку по паре часов прошел кампанию до предпоследней миссии и все
<roboslone> korvin: и в онлайне не играешь?)
<wesg> батлнет самый смак
<roboslone> батлнет для людей определенной группы
<roboslone> в принципе
<dmay> roboslone: для задротов
<roboslone> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: гнилой ) ?
<korvin> wesg: у меня 9800GTS что ли, "энергосберегающая" (Zotax что ли)
<dmay> как и все ваши гамерские мерзости, впрочем
<roboslone> я только помягче хотел)
<korvin> roboslone: нет
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<wesg> такой медленный кусок железа
<roboslone> korvin: ну так тогда да, без онлайна оно безвредно
<inkvizitor68sl> во народ офигел
<roboslone> А я как играл в третьих героев года 4 назад, так и играю
<roboslone> И никак не наскучит)
<wesg> а какая разница на что дрочить, герои или старкрафт?
<korvin> wesg: не, ну по сети, там из-за связи могет тормозить, вон даже линейка у знакомого тормозит на неслабой тачке в баттлах
<wesg> korvin, FPS никак к связи не относится
<korvin> roboslone: о да, но я претязателен к графике, потому жду шестых =) в пятые играл долго =)
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: +100500
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже в героев рубаюсь
<roboslone> сколько времени отнимает ск и сколько герои? та же фигня с hedgewars. у меня одногрупник в него играл, пока подписка не кончилась... когда сел задрачиваться - это надолго
<inkvizitor68sl> в 3х
<korvin> wesg: а, ну.. хз тогда
<wesg> roboslone, ну я гамаю где то игр 5 в день максимум
<roboslone> И каждая минут по 40?
<korvin> o_O'
<wesg> бывает больше
<wesg> 5-30 минут обычно
<wesg> учитывая что я больше ничем не занимаюсь совсем то ок
<korvin> я щас максимум 1, и то далеко не каждый день
<roboslone> Я за полчаса успею погонять пару партий в hedgewars shoppa, угомониться и пойти что-нибудь делать :) Или поиграть час в героев а там либо пройти карту, либо сохраниться и вырубитьь
<wesg> а че еще делать то
<roboslone> Почитать что-нибудь... Сходить там куда-нить
<roboslone> Ядро пересобрать >_<
<wesg> убунту что ли компилять
<korvin> wesg: иди на коньках катайся, в бассейн сходи
<roboslone> чорд))))
<wesg> лень
<roboslone> одновременно ж))
<korvin> оо... лень...
<korvin> то-то и оно...
<korvin> roboslone: на коньках по бассейну? =))
<wesg> от задротов которые полдня в ирк сидят странно слышать про коньки
<roboslone> да, кстати... тут на днях elementary-project грозит выпуском Jupiter :D
<inkvizitor68sl> опять дровишки пересобирать
<inkvizitor68sl> как жеж в лом
<wesg> разве что про Conky
<korvin> wesg: с чего ты взял, что пол дня?\
<roboslone> Я вот в ирк залез к вечеру, пока в инете сижу все равно
<korvin> угу
<roboslone> Мда...
<roboslone> Печально все это
<roboslone> Ну в смысле задротство... Что ск2, что ирка.. Нет бы всей толпой собраться и пойти пиво пить, а мы тут сидит елду гоняем :)
<dmay> wesg: работать иди, нахлебник!
<wesg> зачем
<dmay> а казался таким культурным человеком
<dmay> а теперь придётся ненавидеть всеми фибрами души...
<wesg> :(
<wesg> я не нахлебник
<dmay> во во
<dmay> все вы так говорите
<Andante> тунеядец :)
<dmay> во!
<roboslone> Дамы и господа! Добро пожаловать на сегодняшнее представление! Сегодня dmay, Andante и все-все-все выступают в роли совести wesg'а!
<roboslone> Зрелище обещает быть скучным и предсказуемым!
<inkvizitor68sl> даже я работаю
<wesg> я свою совесть пропил давненько
<dmay> запишу словечко в блокнотик, чтоб не забыть
<roboslone> Билеты бесплатно...
<Andante> правильнее говорить что вход свободный.
<dmay> roboslone: а ты работаешь?
<roboslone> dmay: да =)
<Andante> А вот за выход придется заплатить.
<dmay> а то мы и твоей совестью можем подработать, нам за объём платят, а не по времени )
<roboslone> dmay: полставки правда, но мне в самый раз по возрасту :) Да и с инстом отлично укладываются 4 часа в день.
<roboslone> Andante: =)
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/6076803 вот оно ваше убунту
<dmay> кекеке, у нас с третьего курса вджобывали на фуллтайме и ничего, некоторые даже закончили ^_^'
<wesg> какой потерпевший такие и советчики
<wesg> я еще кстати и без образования
<wesg> совсем стыдно
<roboslone> У меня 1 курс... Образование среднее полное официально)
<wesg> и паспорта нет
<dmay> wesg: это не про бубунту, это про этотвашлинупс в целом :3
<roboslone> забраль насяльникеме
<wesg> dmay, он не мой
<dmay> wesg: 12 лет?
<roboslone> 13=)
<wesg> :(
<roboslone> ВОт оно как!
<roboslone> Так вот в чем секрет wesg'а!
<wesg> потерял год назад
<dmay> настоящее школоло на канале? ух тыыыыы О_О
<dmay> а
<roboslone> Поэтому и не работает и без паспорта и в ск2 рубает
<dmay> ну так не интересно
<wesg> не нашел пока причину восстанавливать
<roboslone> Ну мало ли потерял
<roboslone> Может ему 14
<roboslone> Получил и потерял
<roboslone> ы)
<wesg> 15 минимум
<wesg> раз год назад
<roboslone> про год не прочитал (
<dmay> без пасспорта наоборот, работают. но обычно за еду, а не за кс2
<roboslone> кс2?)
<wesg> dmay, ну там советы поставить руками драйвер из бинаря как то не к месту
<roboslone> кс это отдельная тема)
<wesg> кс не очень
<dmay> wesg: там проблемы с видео в линупсе, я дальше не читал ^_^
<roboslone> тоже дрянь еще та правда
<wesg> ql круче
<dmay> упс, не кс, ск, канешнаже
<dmay> упомянуть кс в культурном обшестве я мог бы только по ошибке или по накурке ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> чоб ешё обновить оО
<wesg> кстати я бы поговорил о болезни обновлений
<roboslone> обнови иксы :)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: мать, проц, память и диск
<inkvizitor68sl> да куда мне?
<roboslone> Ну даунгрейд, потом апгрейд)
<roboslone> раз делать нечего
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно деньги на макбук с i7 собираю
<wesg> :
<wesg> а че бы не thinkpad
<razor96> Я айпад второй хочу
<roboslone> ммм... там нет доп. клавы и клавиши del
<roboslone> и на айпаде тоже :)
<razor96> чорт.
<inkvizitor68sl> как оказалось, они уже всего лишь тысяч на 10 дороже любого другого с i7
<roboslone> хыхы
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: и ты туда же?
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, сколько
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: так я убунту поставлю
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: 54
<razor96> roboslone: на айпаде вообще нет клавы о_О
<roboslone> а я вполне доволен VAIO с i5
<roboslone> razor96: ну полное убожество :)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: не отмазывайся, это не смоет с тебя клейма макофила
<wesg> это какой то ушербный мак
<wesg> а или не  в россии?
<roboslone> это какая-то ущербная убунту
<roboslone> на маке-то
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: в россии
<inkvizitor68sl> сам офигел, когда увидел
<wesg> а какой конфиг
<inkvizitor68sl> но закажу не в России, наверное
<wesg> мак про?
<roboslone> 54к за мак с и7 в России???
 * dmay доволет тормозной вайей с RDP до машинки с 12ГБ памяти 8]
<dmay> *доволен
<roboslone> А экран какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> да, прошка i7/8GB/500GB
<inkvizitor68sl> 13.3
<roboslone> 13' поди)
<roboslone> ну вот
<wesg> ну норм
<inkvizitor68sl> так самый удобный размер
<roboslone> хотя эт не критично
<wesg> тоже купить что ли
<roboslone> но 54к... с другой стороны это мак
<dmay> wesg: мама денег не даст
<wesg> она умерла :)
<inkvizitor68sl> я от асуса u35jc кайфую =)
<roboslone> и папа не даст
<dmay> папа даст
<wesg> а он живет далековато
<dmay> но не денег
<roboslone> папа даст 2)
<wesg> у метро насобираю
<roboslone> знаешь, что самое плохое в асус?
<dmay> wesg: станция "Рублевка" штоле?
<roboslone> и что они не исправляют уже оочень давно
<roboslone> у всех асусов причем, насколько я знаю)
<wesg> станция тумбочка
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: ?
<dmay> roboslone: не томи уже, у меня пол-техники асусовские
<roboslone> Там клава черная с зелеными млять буквами... Меня выбешивает при одном взгляде :)
<dmay> roboslone: а, ну это исправляется элементарно же
<razor96> dmay: как? о-О
<roboslone> угу, берем гуаль...
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: ээ...
<dmay> roboslone: литр валерианки и всё счастье ;)
<roboslone> гуашь*
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: мне как то плевать =)
<roboslone> или так, да
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: ну тогда 0 проблем)
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, проблем то на самом деле огромная куча у него
<inkvizitor68sl> потому и коплю
<inkvizitor68sl> так то он новенький
<inkvizitor68sl> очень неудобная кнопка тачпада - за полдня стираешь палец
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: так то асусы рулят, ребята там что надо
<inkvizitor68sl> корпус хлипкий, уже все шатается
<roboslone> а без кнопок?
<inkvizitor68sl> на клаве кнопки СЛИШКОМ широко расставлены (клава в стиле сони)
 * dmay осознал что вырос
<roboslone> тап по тачпаду - ЛКМ, тап по нижней части скролла - ПКМ
<wesg> 18 лет?
 * dmay копит на два кондишника в квартиру
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: у меня есть кондей
<inkvizitor68sl> дома
<dmay> и на остатки ремонта, да
<roboslone> у меня сеструха сломала на Acer правую кнопку на тачпаде, убунта ей заменила на тап по скроллбару
<inkvizitor68sl> комната одна
<roboslone> А клава кстати с широкими кнопками после пары дней дает увеличение скорости печати и меньшее количество ошибок
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё я собрал NAS за 20к рублей
<inkvizitor68sl> и 3 недели мне в лом туда поставить ось
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: неее...
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: как я печатал в своё время на ееепц 1000шы - так уже никогда не буду
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: 1000 символов в минуту?
<inkvizitor68sl> около 500
<roboslone> 10-пальцев?
<inkvizitor68sl> там было 5
<inkvizitor68sl> 5-6
<roboslone> тогда большой респект)
<inkvizitor68sl> она просто мегаудобная
<inkvizitor68sl> но сам ноут уныл
<roboslone> я юзаю 2-4 от силы и у меня выходит около 300
<inkvizitor68sl> и кроме как печатать в консоль он ни для чего более не подходит
<jlewka> всем привет
<roboslone> так ты ж и так консольщик)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну на этой у меня тоже 250-300
<roboslone> идеальный ноут для консольки)
<roboslone> jlewka: привет
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: ага. только браузер не откроешь =)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча скрины тех времен найду
<inkvizitor68sl> f
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> только один скрин остался
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4757/f6bea8
<inkvizitor68sl> фсё, весь раб стол
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: ну поставить какой-нить xfce легенький и иксы поднимать ради браузера :)
<inkvizitor68sl> это xfce то легенький О_О ???
<roboslone> ну по сравнению с гном)
<inkvizitor68sl> дык. там ion3 был, я же говорил врожде
<roboslone> это у тебя хром фулскрин?
<roboslone> а, ты про него...
<roboslone> тогда да
<roboslone> еще лучше
<roboslone> висит себе где-то там... а в консоль сделать алиас, web стартует иксы и хром... например.
<roboslone> а потом убивает все
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: вот так и забывают про пересборку ворлда запущенную в фоне, ога
<roboslone> только вот неизвестно, сколько будут вставать иксы
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: фф
<roboslone> ну это так... мысли вслух)
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: для кросскомпиляции у меня NAS есть
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: не хром, а фф на скрине
<roboslone> мм
<inkvizitor68sl> 3й
<inkvizitor68sl> а то и 2й
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ты умный, ты понял, что я имел ввиду )
<inkvizitor68sl> когда это было то..
<roboslone> древняя лиса)
<roboslone> ну в принципе башорг почитать и w3m отлично подходить
<roboslone> или хабр там
<roboslone> особенно m.habrahabr.ru
<calculon> можно предсказать расцвет BSD с zfs и reiserfs4?
<wesg> да, в аду
<wesg> где их жарят черти
<roboslone> ну BSD же
<roboslone> на то и черти)
<wesg> нет. потому что трупы
<roboslone> странная логика
<calculon> черти только freeBSD
<dmay> calculon: ты ещё не скончался от проклятий?
<calculon> :)
<calculon> не скончался
<dmay> странно
<roboslone> потыкай палкой
<Karantin1> всем привет, кто подскажет когда 11.04 релиз будет?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, перестань удивляться... уже пора )
<calculon> с юнити подефолту? не нужно
<roboslone> Karantin1: привет, ты не поверишь...
<Sergey_IT> Karantin1: 2011-04-31
<Karantin1> roboslone: а если поверю?
<roboslone> Тогда уже ответили)
<Karantin1> хех, я надеялся в начале апреля
<dmay> Sergey_IT: я не удивляюсь, я констатирую факт что данное явление отклоняется от среднестатистических норм
<Karantin1> а они загнули
<dmay> calculon: юнити няшка
<roboslone> Мм... Вообще это нормально. 10.10 выпустили в начале месяца только из-за даты 10.10.10, а обычно они не спешат
<dmay> только недопиленая и как плазма в кедах, ога
<inkvizitor68sl> чего там про БСД ?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: оно умерло
<inkvizitor68sl> за ней будущее
<calculon> bsd
<roboslone> dmay: ты читаешь мои мысли
<inkvizitor68sl> OpenBSD - самая няшная ось, которую могли только придумать
<roboslone> j,jcyeq)
<calculon> да ну?
<roboslone> обоснуй*)
<inkvizitor68sl> знаете как там дерево портов обновляется? (аля ваш aptitude update)?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: будущее за нанотехнологиями, а ваши бзди забудут через жалкий десяток лет
<calculon> наконец 3d появится - вообще ништяк :)
<wesg> в потустороннем мире
<wesg> может опенбсд и самая лучшая
<inkvizitor68sl> fetch чётотам/ports.tar.gz && tar -xvf ports.tar.gz /
<hivemind> ift
<dmay> линупсы, кстати, тоже
<Sergey_IT> dmay, при слове нано.... короче лови гранату
<wesg> винда более менее еще
<roboslone> а кто останется?
<roboslone> макось шоле?
<roboslone> да пфффф
<dmay> только виндовс 76 и масось MLVXXCXII будут освещать путь!
<wesg> хочу win + apt-get + gnome
<roboslone> как говорится, ubuntu - африканское слово, обозначающее "я не могу настроить debian"
<dmay> но макось всё равно будет мамно для геев
<roboslone> так вот макось - значит я не могу настроить линукс
<wesg> дебиан ущербен
<dmay> wesg: внезапно ninite
<roboslone> фактически - оно для людей, кто хочет иметь функционал базовый, но из коробки
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice wesg
<calculon> а я пользуюсь дэбиан
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ты умный, ты понял, что я имел ввиду ;)
<wesg> это пройдет
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: не выражайся тут про дебиан ;)
<wesg> цензура? типа, нет слов - нет проблемы
<dmay> roboslone: ога, а виндовс значит "мне вообще всё пофиг, мне работать надо"
<dmay> (да, это вброс)
<roboslone> ну винда это отдельная песня
<wesg> dmay, а гном
<dmay> хотя и справедливый
<roboslone> не будем о петухах)
<wesg> а про нините спасибо
<dmay> wesg: а гном - 3, и, значит, не нужен
<roboslone> гном 3 тоже ущербен
<roboslone> как и юнити
<dmay> вообще, окружения адекватней чем в семерке я ещё не видел
<dmay> и войсте меня сколько хотите
<korvin> убогих не войсим
<korvin> точнее ущербных =)
<roboslone> а чо такое войс?)
<roboslone> замечание типо?
<dmay> korvin: макойо^w^wфилы вообще молчат в своём позорном углу :Р
<korvin> !voice > roboslone
<ubuntuhelp> roboslone, please see my private message
<Sergey_IT> dmay, может в сравнее с предыдущими вин ?
<korvin> dmay: да и пусть молчат, мне-то что? =)
<roboslone> черт... народ, как в weechat посмотреть приват?? о_О
<dmay> Sergey_IT: в сравнении даже с мегасупарпродвинутым кедейе
<dmay> roboslone: А2-3-4-5-6-итд
<korvin> dmay: только семерка реально приблизилась лишь к уровню NeXTSTEP 1995-го года =)
<dmay> roboslone: *F2-3-4-5-6-итд
<roboslone> спасибо
<roboslone> Хорошо настроенный гном лучше любой семерки
<dmay> korvin: спасибо, скопипастил в файлик "неадекватные аргументы линупсоидов.txt"
<wesg> dmay, я 2 хотел
<korvin> линупсоидов? лол
<dmay> roboslone: не спорю. только вот семерку настраивать не надо ;)
<korvin> семерку и устанавливать не надо
<roboslone> dmay: а мы простых путей не ищем :)
<roboslone> Да и семерку надо...
<roboslone> По большому счету
<Sergey_IT> dmay, и драйвера ставить не надо?
<roboslone> Добавить плюшек, убрать...эээ... за мелкомягкими
<inkvizitor68sl> "мне вообще пофиг, мне работать надо" - это убунта
<dmay> roboslone: ага. вы ищете как бы потратить время не на продуктивную деятельность ;)
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: ну тут у винды руки длиннее
<dmay> Sergey_IT: не поверишь, для 90% оборудования - нет. сам в шоке был, чесслово
<inkvizitor68sl> лолщито?
<roboslone> таки вот видео фиг нормально отмонтируешь, даже в супер-пупер openshot
<korvin> dmay: как в семерке хоткеи настроить?
<inkvizitor68sl> пока весь софт найдешь в закромах
<wesg> линуксоиды когда приводят аргументы про винду
<inkvizitor68sl> пока все настройки поправишь
<roboslone> ну он хотя бы есть, где-то более качественный
<dmay> korvin: зачем?
<korvin> dmay: как фреймовый режим включить?
<wesg> говорят только о каких то фантастических use cases
<korvin> затем, что мне надо
<dmay> korvin: зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> пока потыкаешь мышью в десяти тыщах окон
<wesg> типа как чесать левой пяткой правый глаз
<dmay> korvin: зачем тебе это надо?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: фреймы нужны
<korvin> dmay: затем, что мне это удобно
<roboslone> ink, ты видео монтируешь?
<wesg> фуу, в винде такое нельзя, а в шлакваре можно после компиляции 2 недельной
<korvin> как в семерке виртуальные десктопы сделать?
<roboslone> LET THE HOLYWAR BEGIN!
<roboslone> korvin: а никак, ы)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: нужен второй монитор. остальное от лукаво^W нефигделатьбыло
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: нет
<wesg> как в линуксе заставить работать кучу железа которая там не поддерживается
<dmay> roboslone: во-во. а такой ведь элементарный вброс был XD
<korvin> как в семерке expose сделать?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ну, не знаю, я 7-ку 1 раз видел ). В убунте у меня все с коробки работает
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: например?
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: вот... в винде и на маке это на голову выше линукса. ни одного нормального редактора
<roboslone> expose можн
<roboslone> о
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, AMD видеокарты
<roboslone> например xwdock умеет expose делать
<wesg>  не все конечно
<korvin> как в семерке симлинк сделать?
<dmay> wesg: зачастую даже "как там заставить работать железо, которое поддерживается" )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, и главное, вирусолов не нужен
<wesg> dmay, угу
<korvin> как в семерке смонтировать какалог в другой каталог?
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: вот вспомни навскидку не раздумывая железо, которое не работает при условии, что оно нужно большему количеству пользователй ПК в мире, чем 0.01%
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, ок
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin: можно
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin: я даже помнил как
<wesg> до сих ПОР в 2011 году у меня не работает МИКРОФОН
<roboslone> о, ну вирусы это краугольный камень неunix)
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: ура, хоть что-то можно =)
<wesg> то есть он работает допустим в одном релизе ядра, наполовину. ну пусть хоть так
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: а ты его включил ?
<roboslone> что говорит о? кривых руках?
<wesg> в следующем ядре не работает
<dmay> Sergey_IT: вирусолов нужен только дро^Wнеудачникам ходящим по порносайтам и "скачать бесплатно без смс"
<wesg> поверь я ковырялся с ним где то полгода
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, АТИ работает неплохо
<wesg> гыгы
<wesg> в 2д
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше нвидий 3*0M
<Sergey_IT> wesg, у меня все ати и работают почему-то (
<wesg> у меня 1250
<inkvizitor68sl> lsr
<wesg> не работает, только 2д и со скрипом
<roboslone> у меня ати, разве что игры не все под вайном идут...
<inkvizitor68sl> Дык
<roboslone> 1250?
<wesg> а в винде работает
<wesg> древняя карта
 * dmay пьёт чай и умилённо пялится на канал ^__^
<roboslone> ну так и к чему тут удивление?)
<wesg> вот у линуксоидов у всех так
<roboslone> dmay: зараза :)
<wesg> 1 аргумент - все железо работает
<korvin> dmay: как в семерке вывести дату время на тулбаре в нужном мне формате?
<wesg> приводишь пример железки - а ну так да, это не работает
<mafusail> товаресчи, отчего при sshfs imgrby@192.168.0.3: /home/mafusail/sharez  папка sharez превращается в файл 1970-го года? руководства читал, юзер imgrby на машине imgrby в группе fuse состоит.
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: давай посчитаем сколько древнего железа перестало работать в 7ке ?
<wesg> я не видел 7
<wesg> почти
 * Sergey_IT пошел подымить на dmay
<roboslone> И как о ней тогда можно судить?
<wesg> я знаю что у меня микрофон и видеокарта не работают :)
<inkvizitor68sl> да и в ХР у мня много чего не работало
<wesg> вот конкретный use case для меня
<dmay> korvin: вообще говоря http://screencast.com/t/NH4RPCQtk5sc но только - зачем?
<korvin> dmay: как в семерке сделать, чтоб на рабочем столе отображались только подключенные сменные носители?
<wesg> а и еще не работают сенсоры на этом ноуте, ну ладно
<roboslone> ну древняя видяха оно и понятно. тебе заняться нечем - пиши дрова )
<wesg> это же линукс!
<wesg> зато там естоь консоль
<wesg> roboslone, а с новыми еще круче, с 6xxx
<roboslone> ненене, терминал!
<wesg> все понятно с вами
<dmay> korvin: зачем это нужно? все носители в "Компьютере" есть
<korvin>  dmay и что я там должен выбрать?
<korvin> dmay: зачем открывать МК?
<Andante> на убунту портировали такое понятие как "Мой Компьютер"?
<roboslone> у мена цвет ника на что-то влияет?
<korvin> если есть РС
<roboslone> Andante: в наутилус
<dmay> korvin: а зачем сворачивать все окна, чтоб добраться до рабстола?
<Andante> roboslone, ;)
<korvin> dmay: а мне при вирт. рабстолах не нужно сворачивать окна
<roboslone> Andante: правда этот компьютер наутилосовский хрен посмотришь из консили(
<roboslone> консоли*
<wesg> а великий 12309
<roboslone> korvin: +1
<wesg> когда я копирую с флешки на hdd файл 2гб и у меня гуй встает раком
<mafusail> ау...
<roboslone> wesg: и у меня не встает)
<roboslone> у нас разный гуй?
<roboslone> упс
<roboslone> не то прочитал
<dmay> korvin: даже при одном 7чном тулбаре не нужны виртрабстолы. при втором мониторе они становятся вообе убогим костылем.
<wesg> roboslone, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=675&q=site%3Alinux.org.ru+12309&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<wesg> это не выдуманная проблема
<roboslone> mafusail: holywar in progress
<korvin> dmay: ну-ка, сгруппируй окна в тулбаре
<dmay> korvin: и кста, чтоб добраться до РС тебе всё равно придётся искать свободный ВРС ;)
<korvin> dmay: не придется, у меня окна не занимают весь РС
<dmay> korvin: так http://screencast.com/t/I6Mb6F3syJ ?
<Andante> roboslone, А зачем эту фигню из консоли смотреть?
<roboslone> dockbarx
<dmay> korvin: ты неэффективно используешь отображаемое пространство
<korvin> dmay: окна разных приложений слабо?
<roboslone> Andante: список всех устройств - приятно ж
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: это не баг. это вполне логичное поведение ядра.
<korvin> абсолютно эффеткивно
<dmay> korvin: а зачем? О_О
<Andante> roboslone, mount
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, простое копирование 2ГБ файла с флешки на винт?
<korvin> dmay: за тем, что так удобно
<roboslone> Andante: а как каталоги?
<inkvizitor68sl> с простым копирование 2 гигов бага не возникает, не придумывай
<roboslone> а так искать их, что у меня в /mnt, а что в /media
<Andante> roboslone, там и точки монтирования указаны
<dmay> korvin: если у теьбя кусок монитора показывает статичную картинку, то его можно вырезать и продать на запчасти
<roboslone> ну все таки простыми каталогами проще
<dmay> korvin: удобно для чего?
<korvin> dmay: заодно пропиши PATH такой, что любое приложение можно вызвать из cmd только по имени исполнимого файла
<Andante> roboslone, точки монтирования и есть каталоги
<korvin> dmay: удобно для работы
<dmay> korvin: зачем?
<wesg> <inkvizitor68sl> с простым копирование 2 гигов бага не возникает, не придумывай
<wesg> ок, значит я врун
<dmay> korvin: для какой именно работы?
<korvin> dmay: затем, что удобно
<korvin> для любой
<wesg> надо уметь признавать проблемы, а не как страус прятать голову в песок
<korvin> хочу программинг -- 3-й РС
<inkvizitor68sl> я этот баг ловлю, когда у меня 4-7 виртуалок адски молотят диском
<dmay> korvin: слишком условно. пример?
<korvin> хочу мессаджеры --2-й
<korvin> и т.п.
<inkvizitor68sl> откуда ж ведру взять доступ к диску?
<korvin> dmay: любой% скрипты, вызов system()
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, а я когда копирую файл 1
<roboslone> Andante: я в том смысле что с mount тратится 2 шага, открыть mount, посмотреть точку монтирования, запустить копирование(к примеру), а если у меня есть каталог /comp (к примеру) и в нем папочки HDD1 Win7 / MP3 и тп, то копирование займет всего 1
<inkvizitor68sl> с/на NTFS
<roboslone>  шаг
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<korvin> dmay: покажи аналог Automator в семерке
<wesg> ext4-fat
<dmay> korvin: хочу программы - второй монитор/Win+4/5/6 остальное на Win+1/2/3/4
<razor96> Народ, с гнома на openbox тяжко переходить, и стоит ли?
<dmay> korvin: зачем нужен автоматор?
<korvin> dmay: а потом третий, четвертый
<roboslone> razor96: а чем не устраивает гном? из этого нужно исходить
<korvin> dmay: ты видимо нищеброд
<Andante> roboslone, на самом деле копирование у тебя займет от 3 до 5 операций в зависимости от методики.
<korvin> dmay: нищебродам свойственно разбрасываться деньгами
<inkvizitor68sl> razor96: если только комп слабый
<korvin> на бесполезнаые вещи
<dmay> korvin: а у тебя видимо аргументы кончились, коль ты на личности переходишь?
<roboslone> ну обычный cp file /dir
<razor96> roboslone: всем устраивает, просто скучно х) может openbox чем-нибудь понравится, и захочется на нем остаться.
<korvin> dmay: нет, просто ты ответить не можешь
<korvin> я хоть как-то пытаюсь добиться ответа
<dmay> korvin: на что именно?
<korvin> на отсутствие ВРС
<roboslone> razor96: тогда не стоит. лучше понавесить свистелок-перделок на гном :)))
<dmay> korvin: ок
<wesg> я кстати заметил
<roboslone> razor96: roboslone.deviantart.com
<razor96> roboslone: ок, спс))
<wesg> среди линуксоидов много нищих
<wesg> и жадных
<roboslone> wesg: одно другому не мешает
<wesg> ну да. быть линуксоидом одновременно и нищебродом
<dmay> korvin: а)ВРС не так уж и нужны и решаются хоткеями на 7ном тулбаре и б)второй монитор рвёт любое количество ВРС по удобству
<inkvizitor68sl> угу. особенно на ноуте
<dmay> то есть идея скорее надуманная. хотя и не без своих прелестей.
<inkvizitor68sl> в кровати.
<roboslone> ВРС рулят, в люьом случае
<korvin> a) не решается, хоткеи нечем настроить, б) 9 РС попробуй порви
<korvin> dmay: ^^
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а вот нефиг на ноуте в кровати работой заниматься ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> а где ей ещё заниматься, если стол у меня сейчас завален железом) ?
<roboslone> макс гнома 16*16 ВРС. вот тут хрен порвешь :))
<roboslone> на полу
<dmay> korvin: а)хоткеи определены по дефолту. если ты чего-то не знаешь о вин, это не значит что там этого нет
<dmay> korvin: зачем нужны 9ВРС? что ты будешь на них размещать?
<inkvizitor68sl> чой то 16х16 маловато
<korvin> dmay: ок, вызови хоткеем ирц-клиент, жаббер-клиент и например видеопроигрыватель
<korvin> одним
<roboslone> о_О зачем??
<wesg> стоя на левой ноге с закрытыми глазами
<inkvizitor68sl> и так, чтобы всё это на разные раб столы пошло. или на разные мониторы.
<dmay> korvin: нормальному пользователю _не нужны_ ирц, жабер и видео на _одном_ хоткее
<roboslone> силой мысли нажав на кнопки, ага
<wesg> и чтоб мигала скрол локом
<wesg> ваш линукс такого не умеет :(
<roboslone> гыгы
<korvin> roboslone: ну у меня ирц и жаббер на одном
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: а зачем ирц и жаббер на разных?
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё браузер на том же
<korvin> dmay: у меня ирц и жаббер на одном экране
<korvin> могу и видео пустить
<korvin> вполне\
<roboslone> у меня на хоткее только проигрыватель, остальное в доке
<korvin> а че не нравится?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ирц и жабер сами матюкаются когда им что-то от тебя надо. зачем на них обоих один хоткей?
<roboslone> да и то, с 10.10 ритмбокс на панели
<korvin> roboslone: когда ирц, жаббер и видео на одном ВРС это не проблема =)
<dmay> korvin: и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: внезапно. Для запуска.
<korvin> dmay: таки вызови
<roboslone> таки автостарт с системой никак?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: внезапно. автостарт?
<inkvizitor68sl> никак. я же не всегда их запускаю.
<dmay> korvin: зачем?
<korvin> roboslone: при чем тут автостарт?
<roboslone> ну запустились они 1 раз и висят в фоне
<korvin> dmay: таки покажи мощь тулбара
<roboslone> чо их хоткеями дергать
<korvin> я в ВРС это одним кликом или хоткеем делаю
<dmay> korvin: ты приводишь столько потрясающих фич в линуксе, но так и не можешь объяснить, _зачем_ они нужны
<inkvizitor68sl> открыл ноут дома - включил. пришел на работу - другим хоткеем сразу их закрыл. ну или перед выходом на работу.
<korvin> dmay: ты еще ни одной фичи в виндовсе не привел =/
<roboslone> ну когда ноут туда-сюда тюкаешь - мб
<korvin> а я сказал зачем: удобно
<wesg> korvin, 100% поддержка железа при его выпуске под винды
<wesg> киллер фича
<wesg> и игр
<korvin> wesg: "при его выпуске под винды"
<inkvizitor68sl> перед отправкой ноута в сон из джаббера нужно отключаться обязательно. Для этого тоже есть хоткей, общесистемный.
<dmay> korvin: а их не так и много - тамошние инженеры заботились о юзабилити, а не о длинне фич-листа
<wesg> korvin, а что не так?
<korvin> wesg: венда на SPARK'ах например не пашет, ага
<wesg> это не десктопы же
<korvin> weпри том, что если железо не под вин, то что?
<dmay> Win+стрелки, Win+цифры, Win+P это так, в лоб, без чего жить нельзя
<wesg> мы про фичи десктопа
<korvin> dmay: т.е. фич нет, одно УГ?
 * roboslone Уселся поудобнее. Скоро антракт?
<dmay> korvin: ну разве это аргументация? это базарный срач получится
<korvin> wesg: так назови фичи
<wesg>  ну вот я купил ноутбук,  в винде все работает
<wesg> в линуксе нет
<korvin> dmay: ты сам по себе -- унылый тролль, привыкай к унылой хавке =))
<dmay> korvin: из "фич" я вон там хоткеи привёл
 * inkvizitor68sl нажал Win-m. полюбовался. Зажал win, покрутил колесиком мыши. полюбовался. вернул всё на место.
<wesg> чтобы такого не было, я должен перед покупкой ноута читать форумы чтобы узнать работает ли оно в линуксе или нет
<inkvizitor68sl> вы о чём спорите то?
<dmay> korvin: ещё можно про Win ProgName <Enter> пвспомнить
<korvin> dmay: зхоткеи в винде не настраиваются, это не фича, это бред
<dmay> korvin: опять личности? ну что-же такое?
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: или сходить на http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<korvin> dmay: это факт =)
<inkvizitor68sl> и прочитать пару статеек
<wesg> ахаха
<inkvizitor68sl> по абзацу каждая
<wesg> и если там 1 железка не работает в ноуте. искать другой?
<dmay> korvin: _зачем_ мне настраивать откеи если они уже настроены и _работают_?
<korvin> dmay: аналог "Win ProgName Enter" был в никсах с 70-х
<korvin> но ты просрал то время
<korvin> dmay: затем, что я даже не знаю о их существовании
<korvin> и назначении
<dmay> korvin: ок. показывай пример реализации года этак 75го?
<korvin> и они мне не удобны
<dmay> korvin: хотя бы название которое можно нагуглить?
<korvin> dmay: sh progname
<korvin> даже без sh
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: обычно только у очень гиковских ноутов только один конфиг
<roboslone> Synapse/GnomeDO
<wesg> каких гиковских
<roboslone> и нечего извращаться
<dmay> korvin: не путай. Win вызывает главное меню, поверх него набирается имя прграммы, шлепается ентер
<wesg> я купил lenovo g460 в то время, аналогов за те деньги не было
<dmay> korvin: это скорее аналог фиговинки из макоси
<korvin> dmay: не забывай про PATH в никсах
<wesg> был аналог такой же но другая модификация, там работал микрофон но не работал wi fi
<korvin> все программы запускаются по progname
<wesg> на втором ноуте вон ати х1250 - не работает почти
<dmay> korvin: из консоли. ага.
<korvin> dmay: в общем не ипи моск
<wesg> зато хоткеи и прочая шелуха
<korvin> да хоть Альт+Ф2
<dmay> korvin: ну мне же скучно :3
<dmay> korvin: ну да, в гноме такая фича тоже есть, не спорю. и что?
<korvin> dmay: дык ты же слонег
<korvin> еще и розовый
<dmay> korvin: личности. третий раз.
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: u35jc, например. у него только один конфиг. и даже количество памяти одинаковое.
<korvin> dmay: что-что?
<inkvizitor68sl> и он не продается более.
<korvin> dmay: у тя счетчик?
<dmay> korvin: лучше симулируй разрыв связи, не так сильно к тебе уважение упадёт ;)
<korvin> или ты уже не слонег?
<korvin> ох лол
<korvin> твое-то уважение мне не упало
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, я не понимаю зачем доверять линуксу выбор железки
<dmay> korvin: ты третий раз за этот спор переводишь его на качества мей личности. о чем это, по твоему говорит?
<roboslone> скорее всего о несущественности аргументов, НО!
<korvin> dmay: о том, что ты не в курсе, что внда тут оффтоп
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: я тоже не понимаю. Поэтому иду и покупаю хорошую железку. Уже 5 лет я просто покупаю хорошие железки известных производителей и не встречал проблем с железом, которые играли бы для меня какую-то роль.
<roboslone> Тут хоть кто-то не понимает, что этот спор и так предсказуем и все все знают?)
<wesg> да конечно, результат то известен
<wesg> линукс отстой
<wesg> на десктопе
<korvin> wesg: ты тоже вендотролль?
<dmay> korvin: я в курсе. и, если что, я первое упоминание обозначил именно как вброс. но его, тем не менее, некоторые активно подхватили.
<roboslone> тут ты не прав, но это личное мнение
<razor96> wesg: на этом канале явно не стоило это писать.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, у меня не работает переключение между двумя видеокартами. потому что оно софтварное только. Но встроенный интель столь крут, что у меня даже идей не возникает думать над включением второй.
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, nvidia optimus не работает :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды, он самый.
<inkvizitor68sl> опять же - линупс не виноват.
<korvin> dmay: да ты можешь чем угодно его обозначить, вбросу тут тоже не в цене
<roboslone> inkvizitor68sl: на хабре писали статью про увеличение работы ноута. там что-то было про переключение
<inkvizitor68sl> нвидия не показывает реализации в паблике.
<korvin> *вбросы
<inkvizitor68sl> roboslone: а я совсем выключил нвидию.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: в моей мегатачке есть турбина, но мне хватает и педального привода. нафиг я ещё буду тратить время на заводиться, бензин итеде итепе ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> оно так спокойнее за батарейку =)
<wesg> угу
<wesg> есть пословица по этому поводу, но там мат
<dmay> korvin: ок. то есть спор закончили, я победил. так?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: нет. В моей мегатачке 2 двигателя. Один с компрессором. Второй с турбиной. Да, двигатель с турбиной чуть-чуть послабее, да, максимальная скорость не 300, а 200 км/ч. Но разгоняется машина так же быстро. Компрессор жрет в 3
<inkvizitor68sl> раза топлива. По городу ездить больше 60 нельзя. Поэтому компрессор я выкинул.
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле глупых идей поиграть на ноуте у меня не возникает
<dmay> ололол я затролел korvin а! inkvizitor68sl теперь миожешь меня банить XD
<inkvizitor68sl> а hd1080 летает
<inkvizitor68sl> итаг. зачем мне нужна вторая видеокарта?
<wesg> это оправдания человека у которого линукс урезал функционал железки
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: кстати, это как раз из аргументации из только что законченного спора - фича есть, но _зачем_?
<wesg> я видел таких, wi fi n не работает - ну и пусть, 54 мбит хватает!
<inkvizitor68sl> подчеркиваю - это единственная серьёзная проблема с железом за последние 5 лет.
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: wifi n работает
<inkvizitor68sl> сране 1 контур.
<wesg> ath 9k поломали недавно в 2.6.38
<inkvizitor68sl> но работает.
<inkvizitor68sl> надо припаять второй контур
<inkvizitor68sl> и будет мне щастье.
<korvin> dmay: я отходил крить, ибо с тобой больше не интересно, ты даже ни одной фичи семерки не привел =(
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin: я тебе их кучу приведу
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin: абсолютно поломанная система общих каталогов.
<wesg> не осилил :)
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: отличная фича
<dmay> korvin: курить вредно. а ты, кстати, так и не объяснил зачем все эти "фичи" нужны ;)
<korvin> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin: имеем. 2 компа в сети. без домена, без всего. в одноранговой. Одинаковые юзернеймы. разные пароли. постоянно отваливающийся по неизвестным сетевой диск.
<korvin> dmay: объяснил: удобно а ты не объяснил, почему не нужны
<inkvizitor68sl> при том утром авторизуется. вечером нет. на следующий день время может поменяться.
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: дык, венда же =))
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: берем: провод, обжимку и паяльник. проводом и обимокй перекладываем кабель, паяльник вставляем тому кто его прокладывал первый раз )
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: но слонег тебе скажет, что это фича =)
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: вообще то wifi сеть.
<korvin> =)))
<inkvizitor68sl> на хорошем роутере.
<korvin> не-не, если роутер не розовый, то гавно =)
<inkvizitor68sl> и проблема именно в том, что винда по одной ей известным причинам просто не хочет авторизовываться в каталоге
<inkvizitor68sl> при всём том.
<inkvizitor68sl> второй комп.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: тогда обжимку и провод обменять на новый роутер, паяльник выслать в китай на завод $)
<inkvizitor68sl> с _абсолютно_ так же настроенной виндой
<inkvizitor68sl> даже не спрашивает пароля в этой папке
<wesg> не осилил - 2
<wesg> я вон апач с авторизацией по сертам не могу настроить, я ж не кричу что апач кривой
<dmay> korvin: по новой пройдёмся? зачем мне менять дефолтные хоткеи? зачем мне пускать программы из автозапуска одной кнопкой?
<roboslone> dmay: ffffuuuu
<dmay> roboslone: ну он так и не упокоился (
<roboslone> эту серию я уже видел
<roboslone> там в конце опять та же фигня
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: ты не понял. 2 компа. одинаковые настройки, пароли, юзернеймы, установленные программы. вообще всё одинаковое.
<dmay> roboslone: повторение - мать учения
<inkvizitor68sl> один ходит спокойно и не  спрашивает пароль. второй - как ему вздумается =)
<wesg> ну а у меня конфиг апача 1 в 1 как в учебнике - и не работает
<roboslone> только не для холиваров :)
<dmay> хотя мне, очевидно, придётся выслушать ещё пачку личных оскорблений
<roboslone> а толку?
<roboslone> в споре рождается истина
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: показывай. и какая ошибка
<roboslone> а в сраче ничего хорошего
<dmay> roboslone: не ради холивара, а ради разумного, доброго, вечного
<inkvizitor68sl> конфиг*
<roboslone> срач ради вечного, офигеть :)
<wesg> в логах чисто
 * Sergey_IT подумалось... никого не убеждал ставить линукс... аргументов не нашел
<dmay> и искоренени ффонатизма в рядах линупсоидов
<wesg> ssl открыт, нмапом видно
<roboslone> Sergey_IT: +1 :)
<wesg> а апач как будто не поднят вобще
<inkvizitor68sl> о майгад оО
<inkvizitor68sl> апач людям показывает!
<inkvizitor68sl> стыдоба-то какая!
<roboslone> Сводил на Install Fest знакомого, он сам захотел потыкать в убунту на выходных)
<roboslone> ога, прикройся)
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: strace/ftrace что говорят?
<roboslone> dmay: фанатизм неисчерпаем
<roboslone> dmay: и так будет всегда, смирись)
<roboslone> ну вот давайте посмотрим со стороны
<inkvizitor68sl> о, мне ж сегодня ребут нужен
<roboslone> вот мы тут все сидим через калькуляторы и ОС вообще нету :)
<wesg> а у меня в винде аптайм месяц
<wesg> а говорите что винда плохая
<inkvizitor68sl> да ну и чего такого?
<wesg> в линуксе редко такое бывает
<wesg> постоянно апдейты приходят
<Sergey_IT> и причем тут апдейты?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня на ноуте аптаймы по месяцу-два всегда.
<roboslone> Ну да, да, с какой-то стороны винда удобнее для десктопа, лучше может быть в чем-то. В чем-то лучше линукс, быстрее где-то. Только вот каждый линуксойд хоть раз сидел за виндой и поставить линукс он решил сам. И поэтому
<roboslone> подсознательно считает себя на голову выше петуха (пользователя винды, если что). Нечего искоренять фанатизм :) Линуксойды были, есть и будут суровыми религиозными фанатиками и даже баптистами :)
<wesg> да, вот это и проблема. в том что считают на голову выше
<roboslone> И это не зависит от ОС, пусть вот все ездят на тойотах, а ты вот жигули САМ собрал.
<wesg> гентушник считает себя выше убунтушника, убунтушник выше виндузятника
<roboslone> И 100 дырок найдешь в тойоте потом :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> УМВР ЧЯДНТ ?
<wesg> вот - стандартный ответ
<wesg> печально
<roboslone> И не важно, что линукс лучше)
<dmay> внимание! я не умер! если вернется korvin со своими псевдо-аргументами то я ушёл развлекать ребенка
<inkvizitor68sl> почему у меня никогда не было никаких проблем? о чем вы все говорите? ым?
<wesg> чем лучше?
<roboslone> dmay:  удачи
<roboslone> wesg: не начинай)
<wesg> а еще можно рассмотреть вопрос проприетарного софта в линуксе
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: ты мне strace от апача покажешь ?
<wesg> его просто невозможно выпускать под линукс
<inkvizitor68sl> и ftrace ?
<roboslone> у мегя есть волшебное слово, которое перекроет любые аргументы
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: почему же ?
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, я минут через 15 приду если ты не  против
<roboslone> Guitar Pro 6 - про софт
<inkvizitor68sl> вполне возможно.
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, а как его распространять, статически или динамически?
<inkvizitor68sl> и выпускают.
<roboslone> Знаешь, сколькие его купили?)
<inkvizitor68sl> гитар про это узкоспециализированный софт.
<wesg> на лоре тред о невозможности запуска ff4 на старых линуксах
<roboslone> И только недавно сломали. А на винде - через пару недель после релиза
<wesg> и это открытый софт
<wesg> единственный вариант собирать полностью статично но это такой ад
<inkvizitor68sl> ну правильно. некоторые сайты под IE6 тоже не работают.
<roboslone> открытый софт на то и открытый, чтобы его могли поправить многие люди
<wesg> причем тут ие6 ?
<wesg> винда хп какого года выпуска?
<roboslone> а не 1 разраб
<inkvizitor68sl> а видели бы вы mozilla.org на IE5!
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: в венде ХР за 10 лет ничего не изменилось
<wesg> тем не менее я скачал фф4 и запустил нормально, а он нет http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6081579
<wesg> пока не нашел портебл версию собранную полностю статически
<wesg> в венде хп древнего года можно пускать свежий софт :)
<roboslone> wesg: ты из винды пишешь?
<wesg> ага
<roboslone> Тогда что ты делаешь на канале российской поддержки ubuntu?
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще
<wesg> тоже самое, что тут делают бздуны и гентушники
<roboslone> бздуны и гентушники могут помочь любому линуксойду
<wesg> я не против линукса, я против того что убунту неофиты ставят себя выше виндузятников
<roboslone> пфффф
<inkvizitor68sl> когда говорят "не работают", "в логах пусто" и не показывают ftrace, strace - я не слушаю таких людей.
<roboslone> сильно волнует?
<wesg> ну у меня линукс с 2001 года :)
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, я покажу, просто приду скоро
<roboslone> ну так и что тогда?
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: я про ФФ4
<inkvizitor68sl> скорее всего ФФ4 ищет какую то либо
<inkvizitor68sl> а её там нет
<wesg> ну и я могу назвать проблемы линукса с которыми я столкнулся конкретно
<inkvizitor68sl> и на этом крашится.
<inkvizitor68sl> всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> положите туда либо - он заработает.
<wesg> а не прятать голову в песочек и кричать что линукс крут и беспроблемен
<roboslone> никто и не говорит что в линуксе нет проблем
<roboslone> но он крут однозначно)
<roboslone> И вообще, мы ведь сейчас о десктопах?
<wesg> когда я говорю что железка не работает в линуксе, а мне говорят что так и надо - это как называется?
<wesg> десктоп, железка ати х1250
<roboslone> Это называется пост не в тему
<wesg> спеки открыты, железо древнее
<roboslone> и старое железо
<roboslone> старым железом кто станет заниматься?
<wesg> нвидия до 5ххх даже работает
<roboslone> у разрабов гововы заняты новыми железяками
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: не "железка не работает"
<roboslone> а не старьем, которым уже никто не пользуется
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: а "производитель железки не озабоится написанием драйвера"
<inkvizitor68sl> понимаешь разницу?
<wesg> он открыл СПЕКИ
<roboslone> мало ли что он там открыл
<wesg> линуксоиды просили - дайте спеки, сами напишем драйвер
<roboslone> кто конкретно просил?
<wesg> спеки открыли драйвер написали но для части железа
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да. открыл. спеки для 2д ускорения. а про 3д случайно забыл.
<roboslone> пруф в студию
<wesg> ну те кто ati драйвер в ядре пилят
<Sergey_IT> wesg, таки и написали и работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а те, что не забыл, почему то, внезапно, не работают.
<wesg> roboslone, я на такое даже отвечать не буду :) такая древняя история. если ты не в теме то лень рассказывать с начала
<inkvizitor68sl> на многих картах.
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl, 2д даже работает пополам
<wesg> может работать может не работать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну пральна. для х1250 то спеков никто не давал.
<wesg> да ну?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты суешь открытые драйвера небось +)
<roboslone> опять же, это НЕАКТУАЛЬНО. а актуальность - это важно, особенно для убунту, которая обновляется раз в полгода
<inkvizitor68sl> они только для hd открыты
<wesg> конечно открытые
<inkvizitor68sl> и те неактуальны
<wesg> потому что закрытые уже не поддерживают новые иксы и ядро
<wesg> вот она вся суть линукса
<wesg> работает - сломаем
<roboslone> пфф
<razor96> Подскажите, что такое Red Eclipse? Игрулька?
<roboslone> гугл?
<wesg> сколько раз abi api ломали
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё раз повторю - спеки радеонов открыты только для ветки hd, и то не всей. и то кривые.
<razor96> Точнее, насколько она хороша
<wesg> нет
<roboslone> razor96: http://tinyurl.com/46uxelh
<razor96> roboslone: что она из себя представляет, и стоит ли ее качать?
<wesg> http://www.x.org/docs/AMD/43372_rs690_rrg_3.00o.pdf
<roboslone> ну комментарии то придумали зачем?
<wesg> помоему оно, могу путать :)
<roboslone> я не знаю, не играл. посмотри скрины и комменты
<wesg> нечем пдф посмотреьт
<roboslone> Что-то долго грузится
<roboslone> вот и винда вам
<roboslone> а у нас тут пдф из коробки :)
<wesg> у меня в убунте тоже нет просмотрщика
<roboslone> не может быть
<inkvizitor68sl> есть.
<wesg> из какой коробки? у меня ubuntu-minimal вон, никакого пдф просмотрщика не вижу
<roboslone> так то минимал
<roboslone> на то он и минимал...
<wesg> зачем мне куча софта который я не использую на десктопе
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще смотрелка пдф в хроме есть.
<roboslone> +1
<wesg> у меня и хрома нет
<roboslone> мда...
<roboslone> еле фурычит твоя пдфка
<wesg> не говоря уже о том что смотрелка пдф статично вшитая в браузер это большая секюрити дыра
<leok> wesg, зачем тебе вообще десктоп без софта?
<roboslone> скачался толкьо титульный лист
<Sergey_IT> wesg, а зачем тебе убунта?
<wesg> ну мне нравится она немного
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: не говоря уже о том, что эта смотрелка запускается в песочнице и куда более безопасна, чем любая stand-alone смотрелка пдф
<inkvizitor68sl> ;)
<wesg> на серверах
<roboslone> а на десктопе то зачем?
<leok> на сервер то можно и другую ось поставить - "не для людей" :)
<wesg> grep, sed, sort
<Sergey_IT> wesg, серверная версия?
<wesg> серверная версия и десктопная только ядром отличаются и набором софта из коробки
<roboslone> redhat ууууу!)
<wesg> что похер, когда ставишь минимал
<roboslone> таки да, но
<wesg> ну у меня и центосы стоят и убунты на серверах
<leok> а фрибсд не пробовал?
<wesg> лет 7 назад
<roboslone> если нравится серверная убунта, то зачем ее ставить на десктоп? она же выполняет функции сервера, а не десктопа о_О
<roboslone> опа, полночь
<wesg> roboslone, дома в ней апач крутится и всякая такая ересь
<leok> а человеку хочется сложностей))
<wesg>  википедия.ком на убунту крутится и не жужжит
<leok> из коробки)
<inkvizitor68sl> мды
<roboslone> таки да
<wesg> причем тут серверная убунта и десктоп вобще
<roboslone> Всем спокойной ночи и прятных срачей :) Моя ушел спать)
<wesg> фря на серверах не очень :(
<jiuxa4> фря для серверов самое оно
<wesg> гыгыгы
<wesg> стандарртная задача. у тебя 20 серверов с фрей , вышло критичное секьюрити обновление ядра
<wesg> твои действия?
<leok> запустил скрипт пересборки
<wesg> у меня apt-get upgrade и идти пить чай
<leok> а в умелых руках думаеш сложнее?
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: ввести одну команду в hotssh
<dmay> айм бек. ну вы тут накатали...
<leok> тот же ПХП убунта критическую уязвимость устраняла пару месяцев
<dmay> не буду читать, джобить пойду
<wesg> я кстати не понимаю откуда в пост советском пространстве сильная любовь к фре
<wesg> ибо зарубежом на серверах ее вобще практически не видно
<wesg> а у нас куда ни плюнь
<leok> да ладно)))
<wesg> ну ок. тебе виднее, спорить не буду куда мне уж
<leok> бсд шные оси тока на серверах и крутятся
<wesg> в совке
<leok> бред
<inkvizitor68sl> leok: заблуждаешься
<wesg> ну какие крупные компании фрю используют?
<leok> не - я не говорю что повсеместно
<inkvizitor68sl> OpenBSD неплохо себя чувствует на старых десктопах
<wesg> или хостер крупный
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: яндекс. хостеров вообще миллиарды.
<inkvizitor68sl> на руси, правда, все, да =)
<wesg> я же говорил про пост-совок
<leok> но отношение серваков типо УБУНТА / ФРИБСД - бсд выигрет не так ли? :)
<jiuxa4> даёш холисрач на тему какая ОС лучше! =)
<inkvizitor68sl> но ещё меня звали во францию ради фряхи.
<wesg> помоему только количество серверов википедии на убунту уделает все сетапы фри в мире
<wesg> кто звал, выходцы из россии?*:)
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> верхновный админ, которому начальство сказало часть инфраструктуры развернуть на фре.
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом планомерно начать переводить кучу всего на OpenBSD
<wesg> смешно :)
<wesg> у тебя ник не izen на лоре?
<inkvizitor68sl> не знаю как насчет смешно, но мне предалагали зарплату в 4 раза большую, чем здесь.
<razor96> о.о
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: когда начальство указывает админу какую ось использовать это не к добру
<inkvizitor68sl> только 3 месяца ждать они не готовы.
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: там софтварная контора
<dmay> а. но все равно не особо
<inkvizitor68sl> что то вроде SaaS/PaaS разрабатывают и поддерживают
<inkvizitor68sl> а всё началось с чего? с того что инки сказал, что купит макбук и поставит на него убунту.
<inkvizitor68sl> Самый производительный суперкомпьютер России, установленный в Федеральном ядерном центре, не был включен в Топ-50 суперкомпьютеров СНГ.
<inkvizitor68sl> ахаха
<inkvizitor68sl> фейл.
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, не надо о грустном
<inkvizitor68sl> надо
<inkvizitor68sl> а то так и будут пилить
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, будет еще хуже
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> 12.0.712.0 dev
<inkvizitor68sl> оперу уже обогнали вроде?
<inkvizitor68sl> жа
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<wesg> а интересно почему такое засилье линукса в роутерах
<novns> потому что хорошо справляется
<Sergey_IT> опен сорс, не?
<wesg> я имел ввиду а не бсд
<novns> бсд справляется хуже
<novns> стабильность бсд осталась в 90х годах
<wesg> ну выше вон писали про бсд
<wesg> вприцнипе для роутеров бсд даже лицензий круче
<inkvizitor68sl> расскажите мне, какая под бубунтой есть софтинка для учета оплаченности услуг 7
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в мсысле в конторе, например
<wesg> куплю минимальный конфиг апача + мод_ссл + авторизацию по сертам за 10 баксов
<wesg> трафик считать?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет.
<wesg> gnucash?
<wesg> или как оно
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<wesg> обычно пишут на питоне минималистичное
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда проще в табличке в гуглодоксах ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> чем писать что то
<inkvizitor68sl> всё таки гнукеш он для дома больше
<wesg> ананас поищи
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя не, вроде оно
<inkvizitor68sl> о, он упал
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<wesg> так начинаю ковырять апач
<wesg> непонятно например как работает ssl из коробки, без генерации сертификатов
<wesg> а понятно
<wesg> inkvizitor68sl,
<inkvizitor68sl> м?
<wesg> нет желания помочь мне с апачем?:)
<kolobok> господа подскажите как называется в линуксе программа где можно изменять лицо на фотках в шутливой форие Спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: чего тама ?
<wesg> SSLVerifyClient require игнорит меня
<wesg> а или как он должен реагировать на человека без сертификата
<wesg> отдает 281 284 коды ответа
<User353[web]> всем ку столкнулся с проблемой после установки убунты с флешки диск для загрузки обозначен как сдб а не сда как изменить если ось не загружается и граб тоже
<wesg> привет
<wesg> загрузись с лив сд  и поправь fstab
<User353[web]> дак немагу
<wesg> в чем проблема?
<User353[web]> магу в отладочном с юсб
<wesg> ну с юсб
<wesg> а лучше всего использовать UUID
<User353[web]> проблема в том что при установке с флешки в параметрах загрузчика установлен диск сдб а надо сда
<User353[web]> я ща в отладочном но почему то неврублюсь где смонтированые разделы дисков как написано
<User353[web]> я ведь с рам захожу
<wesg> /etc/fstab нет?
<wesg> примонтируй свой раздел и правь
<inkvizitor68sl> User353[web]: пропиши UUIDы везде
<inkvizitor68sl> и тебя не будет парить вопрос sdb/sda и так далее
<User353[web]> я не знаю как прописать UUID
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=UUID+ubuntu+fstab http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=UUID+ubuntu+grub
<User353[web]> чтоб  прописать юид мне нужно добраться до файла на диске
<wesg> примонтируй свой раздел
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так примонтируй
<User353[web]> а он то ли не примонтирован то ли хз где
<inkvizitor68sl> ls /dev/|grep sd
<wesg> ух ты я сделал requiressl
<User353[web]> не монтирует:(
<wesg> подробнее ?
<User353[web]> итак хочу примонтировать сдб в .диск
<User353[web]> mount /dev/sdb /disk
<User353[web]> пишет неправильный аргумент
<User353[web]> думаю диск старый может коцаный
<User353[web]> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /disk
<User353[web]> и отвечают в фстаб неможет найти диск
<User353[web]> директорию тобиш
<wesg> так не sdb
<wesg> а sdb1 например
<wesg> или какой там у тебя
<User353[web]> пробовал
<wesg> :)
<wesg> значит не то пробовал
<wesg> ls /dev |grep sdb
<User353[web]> должен быть в принципе сдб1 и сдб5
<User353[web]> да делал я
<User353[web]> там ток сдб и сдб1
<User353[web]> сда почему то аж 1 , 2 и 5
<inkvizitor68sl> ы.
<inkvizitor68sl> сам догадаешься или тебе сказать?
<User353[web]> да вот ты инк непонял я сда тож пробовал
<inkvizitor68sl> должен быть в принципе сдб1 и сдб5
<inkvizitor68sl> сда почему то аж 1 , 2 и 5
<User353[web]> они тож немонтируются :Р
<inkvizitor68sl> пиши просто mount /dev/sda1 /куда
<inkvizitor68sl> без -t
<User353[web]> пробовал
<User353[web]> меня в фстаб посылают
<inkvizitor68sl> чо грят именно?
<User353[web]> ничего нового
<User353[web]> вс что написал с т и без него одинаково
<User353[web]> кстати я фстаб поправил сда1 примонтировал:)
<User353[web]> ток так не должно быть вроде
<wesg> делай по uuid
<wesg> иначе напляшешься еще
<User353[web]> а я вот нелюблю юиды
<wesg> labels
<User353[web]> просто запамятовал за пол года
<wesg> у кого то есть под рукой линки где дешевые ссл серты купить?
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: http://www.startssl.com/ дешевле не бывает
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - hetzner.com
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, ночи всем.
<wesg> фри?
<wesg> хм
<ink_sleep> там в verified только почта
<User353[web]> а где менюлист искать?
<ink_sleep> но вообще они валидны, хоть и green bar нету
<User353[web]> ток не пинайте
<ink_sleep> всё, ушел
<User353[web]> незаработало
<User353[web]> я спать
<Andante> Народ, кто-нибудь использует ekiga и sipnet?
<Andante> Или что-то одно из этого.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-30
<Lynk> Всем прива, кто может сказать что из себя представляет LXDE и в чем ее преимущество перед XFCE (если я ничего не напутал)
<updoznak> Доброй ночи всем
<updoznak> или утра
<updoznak> fsck -fy /dev/ad6p1 говорит couldnot determine file system, как бы его победить
<updoznak> А все спят , ну ладно пойду дальше мучаться
<Anton2d> подскажите балбесу, где прописать дополнительный путь к дирректории для моих юзерских скриптов
<Anton2d> проще говоря, где хранится переменная "echo $PATH" ?
<Anton2d> ладно пропишу сюды /etc/init.d/rc но чуйствуется что по правильному где то есть для юзера пути отдельно... хде
<updoznak> Доброе утро
<updoznak> не монтируется диск , выдает system not clean use fsck, пользую fsck -fy но в ответ could not determine file system
<Silverd23> Добрый день подскажите по прокси задал на форуме вопрос - все только просматривают http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145675.0
<updoznak> Других вариантов без ЮГ нет ?
<updoznak> И вобще , что привело к нему ? Какая версия на сервере , под чем сервер
<Silverd23> updoznak видите ли я тут не решаю - поставили программисты им то под виндой комфортно
<Silverd23> updoznak юг вроде 2.* стоит на 2003 сервере
<Silverd23> ну ладно clam team пусть не работают - главное чтобы apt-get и менеджер обновлений работал
<Silverd23> уж если бы нужен был контроль за трафиком можно было ограничить права пользователей (убрать администраторские права) и заблокировать в браузере сайты - я так думаю
<updoznak> Silverd23: А на сервере еще , что нибудь крутится ?
<updoznak> Хотя дурной вопрос , наверное AD + DNS+DHCP
<Silverd23> нет - да это юг виноват под винду есть программа proxifier так с ним просто, а вот под ubuntu ничего не найти
<updoznak> Silverd23: просто в свое время пользовался UG 2.x уже не помню версию точно помойму 2.3 , и вот не нашел в нем ничего хорошего
<updoznak> под убунтой надо маршруты писать статические
<updoznak> man IPconfig
<Silverd23> updoznak возможно 2.3
<Silverd23> может man Ifconfig?
<updoznak> я имею ввиду manual po IPconfig
<updoznak> еще можно попробовать порт сменить у ЮГ на 8000
<Silverd23> updoznak да вот одно НО не пустят к ЮГ меня )))
<updoznak> А админы с убу дела иметь не хотят , или даже не знают...
<Silverd23> всё работает отлично - и ради одного меня (ubuntu) они не хотят ничего делать
<Silverd23> дома всё отлично работает (без прокси правда) 2 компа с ос Ubuntu
<updoznak> Я давно забил на эти чудеса , купил TP-Link WR1043g поставил туда DD_WRT один раз настроил и забыл, уже пол года даже вебадминку не открывал
<updoznak> Но это дома.
<Silverd23> с безлимиткой вообще можно про всё забыть )
<updoznak> Так даже с лимитированными тарифами можно оставить такой роутер , при неактивности то есть отсутствии подключений к роутеру , он рвет конект к прову , плюс есть расписания , qos наконец
<calculon> Как дела?
<calculon> мне тут ночью приснился freebsd, прикиньте.
<vir0id> Всем прет. 10.04 еще не вышел что ли?
<vir0id> упс
<vir0id> 11.04
<Anton2d> Люди бобрые, если кто сталкивался снастройкой lm-sensors, pwmconfig,  fancontorl - будте бобры помогите здесь:
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=1136.msg1070074#msg1070074
<Anton2d> Там очень подробно описал необычную проблему
<AndreX> q
<SergeyIT> ку
<Lieutenant_> whois Lieutenant
<PREdatOR_> Привет. Никто не слышал про "dog - better than cat" http://www.digipedia.pl/man/doc/view/dog.1/
<PREdatOR_> Не могу найти не в репах, ни сырцов
<VITAHAKM> Люди привет вам!
<VITAHAKM> помощь нужна
<VITAHAKM> поможете?
<PREdatOR_> Попробуем
<VITAHAKM> сможете подробно объяснить установку программы из архивов tar.gz, tar.bz2 ?
<VITAHAKM> команды ./configure make make install не всегда срабатывают
<VITAHAKM> вот к примеру я скачать firefox 4, разархивировал его, открыл терминал перешел в папку файрфокс, пишу команду ./configure оно мне ошибку выбивает
<VITAHAKM> типа ./configure: Нет такого файла или каталога
<VITAHAKM> что в этом случае сделать? кроме как установить с репозитория, хочу научиться ставить проги с архивов
<lieutenant2012> /msg ChanServ help
<PREdatOR_> VITAHAKM, как правило оно сыплет ошибки, по ним смотришь
<PREdatOR_> если его нет, значит его нет. С каждым архивом идет мануал по установке. Как правило на англицком.
<AndreX|OFF> VITAHAKM: подключаеш реп или дебку качаеш и ставиш
<AndreX> VITAHAKM: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=5dcd95acc873d091
<VITAHAKM> ну это как с репозитория скачать, а я хочу научиться ставить с архивов
<pey> привет! видно меня :) ?
<AndreX> VITAHAKM: а потом сюда идти и говорить почему у меня то та то та не фурычит ))
<lieutenant2012> /whois lieutenant2012
<SergeyIT> нет
<AndreX> VITAHAKM: если так охота то там в тарболе есть файлы INSTALL readme их и читай
<VITAHAKM> не ну люди, как скачать с репозитория это по моему не есть проблему или великий труд, а я хочу научиться без проблем ставить проги с архивов, мне сказали что здесь мне помогут, подтолкнут где надо и расскажут читай ридми инсталл и  все такое я и
<AndreX> VITAHAKM: выше смотри
<AndreX> !255 > VITAHAKM
<ubuntuhelp> VITAHAKM, please see my private message
<VITAHAKM> допустим у одного прога ставиться тремя командами
<VITAHAKM> ./configure
<VITAHAKM> make
<VITAHAKM> sudo make install
<VITAHAKM> у меня сразу же после ./configure бьет ошибку
<VITAHAKM> что мне делать? я начинаю гуглить мне по пять раз повторяют эти три команды, и типа я лох какой-то
<pey> когда выйдет 11.04 ?
<mva> VITAHAKM: гуглить правильно
<mva> VITAHAKM: обычно нормальные люди гуглят ошибку
<spacem0nkey> Ребят, я тут поставил tuxguitar себе, и ужаснулся звуку, подскажите а в убунте только 1 миди драйвер?
<SergeyIT> VITAHAKM, разные программы могут собираться по-разному - поэтому путь один - читать то что пишут авторы
<mva> spacem0nkey: драйвер не имеет к звуку никакущего отношения. Косяк в банках звуков. А их несколько. Можешь, например, попробовать поюзать timidity, я на мидиклаве с ним довольно таки годно играл
<spacem0nkey> timidity у меня и стоит, банки звуко для tuxguitar я признатся не наблюдал, но при всём при этом что в таксгитар что гитарпро миди тама звучит одинаково, рсе же для тогоже гитар про только на бас, гитару, и удатные, ну этого...
<spacem0nkey> ...слегка саловато
<spacem0nkey> маловато*
<spacem0nkey> ппц чёт опечаток много
<mva> спать пора?
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<spacem0nkey> да рано проснулся )
<VITAHAKM> а если я установил прогу, где мне ее найти, вот я установил прогу Mplayer , в Приложения - Аудио и Видео ее нету, куда она установилась?
<spacem0nkey> в терминале mplayer
<mva> в /usr/local
<SergeyIT> spacem0nkey, я бы медибунту поставил
<spacem0nkey> оу
<spacem0nkey> втф?
<spacem0nkey> щя погуглю
<mva> VITAHAKM: софт, устанавливаемый таким извращенским Slackware'ным способом почти никогда не будет добавлять свои .desktop-файлы в меню г**нома
<VITAHAKM> ну вот я нашел его в папке /usr/local/bin
<VITAHAKM> хочу его открыть но он не открываеться я нажимаю на нем 2 раза и ничего просто не происходит
<mva> молодец
<inkvizitor68sl> xbill забавная игрушка
<mva> VITAHAKM: перестань троллить, пожалуйста
<VITAHAKM> что делать?
<mva> не троллить
<VITAHAKM> что это?
<spacem0nkey> хех
<VITAHAKM> подскажите как его запустить?
<PREdatOR_> VITAHAKM,  whereis <команда>
<VITAHAKM> ниче не пойму...
<SergeyIT> VITAHAKM, мурзилку читать надо
<mva> предлагаю забанить за троллинг
<mva> ну не бывает на столько тупых хомячков
<VITAHAKM> предлагаю объяснить что есть троллинг!
<VITAHAKM> mva ты давно на ubuntu сидишь?э
<SergeyIT> ну это ваше дело.. таких за день здесь несколько бывает
<SergeyIT> VITAHAKM, на ОС не сидят а работают/используют )
<VITAHAKM> вы поняли что я спросил
<SergeyIT> VITAHAKM, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3
<PREdatOR_> VITAHAKM,  файрфокс скачал, в нём есть файл "firefox"
<SergeyIT> VITAHAKM, учи мтачасть!
<PREdatOR_> жамкаешь два раза
<VITAHAKM> жму два раза, ничего не происходит,
<VITAHAKM> что делать в таком случае?
<rapidsp> не судьба
<PREdatOR_> chmod u+x firefox
<mva> VITAHAKM: ставить пакеты через менеджер пакетов, а не ханиматься хренью
<mva> *заниматься
<PREdatOR_> "firefox" - путь до этого файла
<PREdatOR_> В общем, я запустил
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, судьба - это когда эрэм эрэф?
<rapidsp> SergeyIT: это уже фатум :)
<SergeyIT> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva: а мы разве не баним за троллинг?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: баним, потому и предлагаю :) тут вопрос в оценке его поведения, как троллинг :)
<szeku> hi all
<szeku> vperjod prosu izvinenija, netu kirilicz na klaviature
<szeku> kak o chistit golovku printera?
<szeku> komandu vysylajet, no ne podderzhivajet printer
<mva> руками
<mva> если не поддерживает
<PREdatOR_> mva, +1
<SergeyIT> szeku, прочитать инструкцию может?
<szeku> prochital, nichego ne pisut :(
<szeku> \/o/udacha
<szeku> knopki nazhal tupo na printere :)
<szeku> vsem privet, udachi
<amgarching> привет, почему amgarchIn9 забанен? Разбаньте, операторы.
<spacem0nkey> ппц шож мне никто не сказал что обновить 10.04 до 10.10 это так долго?
<san4o> spacem0nkey: смотря какая скорость интернета
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<SAPetrovich> вопрос касательно bonding
<SAPetrovich> кто-нить пробовал его настраивать на убунту 10,10?
<SAPetrovich> необходимо объединить eth0&wlan0 в один канал
<spacem0nkey> san4o да выкачался он бодренько за 20 минут, а вот ставится уже часа полтора и ещё 3 обещается
<AndreX> spacem0nkey: ну это уже железка
<amgarchIn9> ping
<ubuntuhelp> amgarchIn9, Ну понг, и что?
<san4o> spacem0nkey: )) ну если пакетами под завязку набита система то тоже скорости не добавит
<spacem0nkey> san4o да не, не под завязку, свежая система то, месяц наверно не больше)
<spars> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spars, Понг понг понг...
<spacem0nkey> кстати а какая вероятность того что переход с гнома на хfсe перейдёт безболезненно?
<san4o> spacem0nkey: и зачем такое делать ? ставить на месяц и потом менять.  просто подожди теперь ...
<dmay> SAPetrovich: О_О
<spacem0nkey> я не меняю)
<spacem0nkey> я обновляю 10.04 до 10.10
<spacem0nkey> думаю ещё сменить гнома на чёнть
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет!
<san4o> spacem0nkey: обновление и предусматривает смену ВСЕХ пакетов в системе. остаются настройки пользователей и тп
<wesg> я юзал гном без гном панелей, вместо них awn
<wesg> удобно
<dmay> Ecclesiast: что сломал?
<dmay> wesg: макозакос на канале! :3
<SergeyIT> dmay, уже молоток приготовил помочь? )
<wesg> зачем аж две панели в гноме непонятно
<spacem0nkey> san4o лан, дождёмся 11.04 благо не долго, и там чёнить придумаем)
<spacem0nkey> я вот например кедам не доверяю, не хочу их, вот и не знаю что лучше х или гном.
<Ecclesiast> dmay пока ничего :-D Посоветуйте прогу для редактирования фото  с норм. функционалом
<dmay> лучше дом на канарах
<spacem0nkey> ещёбы
<dmay> Ecclesiast: пикаса? фспот? \
<dmay> ну или та фиговина, которой фспот заменили
<Ecclesiast> dmay не знаю потому совет прошу, а чем заменили?
<dmay> Ecclesiast: какой то фиговой фиговиной, название не помню - оно мне лично не понра.
<Ecclesiast> dmay а чё понра??
<dmay> фспот - наше фсйо
<dmay> единственная прога, кста, которой на оффтопике не хватает (
<SAPetrovich> ну так как ребята? кто-нить пробовал bonding настраивать?
<Ecclesiast> dmay лады буду ставить, посмотрим на этот F-Spot.
<dmay> SAPetrovich: SA это инициалы, или реально то что подразумевается? )
<SAPetrovich> инициалы
<dmay> ну тогда не интересно )
<SergeyIT> dmay, тайные знаки ищешь?
<SAPetrovich> какая разница в никнейме, по делу есть что ответить
<dmay> SergeyIT: роцтвенников 8]
<dmay> SAPetrovich: было б - ответили б
<SAPetrovich> мдеее...ну ладно....
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, любопытные здесь - меня тоже спрашивали )
<SAPetrovich> <SergeyIT> )))
<san4o> SAPetrovich: мало у кого сразу несколько провайдеров. такие фичи соответственно мало кто использует
<SAPetrovich> dmay, кстати, по пооду ника могу ответить так - и то и другое
<SAPetrovich> так пойдет
<amgarchIn9> SAPetrovich: вот так на наших машинах http://pastebin.com/dTfkPubG (ставил не я)
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich. на форуме вроде было
<SAPetrovich> SergeyIT, на опеннете нашел, но что-то у меня не проканало
<SAPetrovich> amgarchIn9, модуль подгружали, елси да то что именно
<The_MEk> всем прива
<The_MEk> подскажите плз, можно ли посмотреть на ext4 куда делись файлы и восстановить удалённые?
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, а это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=65056.0
<The_MEk> вернее на ext3
<SAPetrovich> неа, у меня немного другое, у меня в локалку смотрят 2 интерфейса - eth0&wlan0, хочу увеличить пропускную способность пк
<calculon> какая версия рейзер в ядре линукс?
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, так это другой вопрос, перефразируй, может чего посоветуют
<amgarchIn9> SAPetrovich: 54 Mb / 1Gb = 5%, забудь
<SAPetrovich> по wlan 300 мб
<Yoh_Asakura> где можно русификаторы для программ найти?(в данном случае для наутилуса)
<SAPetrovich> и по lan 100 мб
<SAPetrovich> вопрос, как объединить на локальном пк два интерфейса eth0+wlan0 с целью увелечения пропускной способности канала, ось ubuntu gnome 10.10
<artus> SAPetrovich, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1196&bih=769&sa=X&ei=-P-STcfFEc21hAfets2MDw&ved=0CDEQBSgA&q=bonding+eth-+%2B+wlan0&spell=1
<amgarchIn9> SAPetrovich: а ВЛАН раутер на 54 мб и воткнут в ту же 100 мб, да?
<SAPetrovich> amgarchIn9, маршрутизатор во влан 300 мб, по лану гигабит, воткнут в свич гигабитный
<san4o> SAPetrovich: неслабые у тебя и так скоростя
<The_MEk> а для чего такие извращения? если есть гигабитный свич и до него проброшен кабель, ИМХО проще сетевушку нормальную поставить а влан убрать
<The_MEk> или то в ноуте?
<spacem0nkey> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<spacem0nkey> хы забавно)
<SergeyIT> spacem0nkey, забанно ;)
<artus> spacem0nkey, зачем ?
<artus> @voice spacem0nkey
<spacem0nkey> чесно говоря посмотреть что будет  : ) было интересно ^_^ раскаиваюсь в содеянном больше не буду )
<Zaxer> всем ку
<The_MEk> ку
<Zaxer> корневой раздел 7гиг., 100% занят, как правильно почистить, ubuntu 10.10
<Silverd23> Добрый день пользуется кто-нибудь Keryx?
<SAPetrovich> The_MEk, на пк, но хочу настроить
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, а сколько надо?
<Silverd23> Zaxer Tweak не пробовали?
<SAPetrovich> SergeyIT, как говорится канала много не бывает ))
<The_MEk> Zaxer: попробуй из консоли sudo apt-get purge [лишние ядра и их исходники, плюс лишние пакеты]
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, "богат тот, кому хватает"
<Silverd23> Товарищи подскажите с проблемой прокси 2 дня висит http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145675.0
<amgarchIn9> Zaxer: cd /tmp; du -sm * . | sort -n
<Zaxer> Silverd23, нет, только читал про него, если это хороший инструмент, то буду пробовать
<SAPetrovich> <SergeyIT>ыыы....это точно
<Zaxer> The_MEk, спасибо, сейчас сделаю
<SAPetrovich> <Silverd23>какая версия UserGate
<Silverd23> Zaxer перекрыли кислород мне эти UserGate - вот нашёл и интересует меня эта программа как альтернатива менеджера обновлений она может работать?
<Silverd23> UserGate 2.*
<The_MEk> SAPetrovich: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/58218/ gjghj,eq nfr
<wesg> Zaxer, apt-get clean еще
<The_MEk> попробуй так
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, с сыном на днях решали сколько нам надо 10 или 20 Мбит канал - решили 10 хватит )
<Zaxer> amgarchIn9, понял
<SAPetrovich> SergeyIT, каждому по 5 ))))
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, у нас 4 компа ))
<SAPetrovich> <The_MEk>спасибо, щас попробую
<spacem0nkey> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.38.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.38-git21; the latest beta kernel is 2.6.39-rc1.
<Silverd23> SAPetrovich 2.3 вроде
<SAPetrovich> SergeyIT, хорошо что у меня дочка )))
<Zaxer> wesg, спс, а что эта команда чистит , Zaxer, apt-get clean
<SAPetrovich> The_MEk>спасибо, щас попробую
<wesg> Zaxer, deb пакеты в кеше
<wesg> установочные
<spacem0nkey> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145801.msg1070221 вот тут вопрошал по поводу клавы, никто ничего дельного не посоветует?
<Zaxer> wesg, понял , спс
<SAPetrovich> <Silverd23>а не пробовал по ip и маку настроить юзергейт
<SAPetrovich> <Silverd23>имхо, так удобнее кажется
<wesg> spacem0nkey, ну логи
<inkvizitor68sl> ым
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, не вижу особой разницы )))
<spacem0nkey> wesg какие ^_^?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/indicator-applet-to-mount-cd-dvd-images.html читал?
<Zaxer> Silverd23,  перекрыли кислород мне эти UserGate -  я не понял вопроса..
<SAPetrovich> <spacem0nkey>клава случаем не беспроводная
<SAPetrovich> <spacem0nkey>почему спрашиваю были тоже проблемы с беспроводным комплектом а4теч
<Silverd23> Zaxer вот я описал мою проблему http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145675.0
<spacem0nkey> SAPetrovich нет, проводная usbшная
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl>  мне оно ненадо)
<Silverd23> Zaxer у меня нет допуска к ЮГ по этому пользуюсь и подстраиваюсь
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че игры в винцо не маунтишь на ноуте?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> в игры я играю под виндой.
<inkvizitor68sl> запущенной в виртуалбоксе.
<Zaxer> Silverd23, понял
<skai> запущенным на вдске с запущенным квмом?:)
<skai> в доме который построил джек
<Trishpiot> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> skai:бггг... да не, на вполне локальном вбоксе =)
<spacem0nkey> irc://freenode/%23ubuntu-ru
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/so-i-deleted-windows-but-why-did-i-have-it-in-the-first-place/ блин.трогательная история
<skai> Windows and I: A tale of one sidedness
<skai> пафосно, но няшно
<dmay> skai: где пафос то? "мен не нужна виндовс. я её удалил. потому что не нужна. тхе енд."
<skai> dmay: Windows and I: A tale of one sidedness  в это фраще пафос:) будто книгу летописи деяний артура пишет:)
<skai> dmay: нет в тебе горенья творческого.
<skai> dmay: ну ты вантузятнег.это было ожидаемо.
<skai> I ignored the voice in my head and gained 80GB of free space as a result. What about you?
<dmay> skai: оО нормальный журналистский заголовок. с намеком на шутку юмора. где пафос то? О_О
<skai> голоса в голове
<skai> dmay: так шутка юмора то пафосная
<skai> dmay: ты слишком прямолинейно воспринимаешь все это.
<dmay> ну так на то она и шутка юмора ;)
<skai> dmay: ну так это и не снижает ее пафосности:)
<dmay> skai: не, я просто нашёл ещё повод поиздеваться над твоими литературными пристрастиями ^_^'
<skai> dmay: как раз пафос в ней и делает ее шуткой юмора
<dmay> ну да
<dmay> но это юмор а не пафос
<skai> шутка на пафосе не перестает быть пафосной
<dmay> пафос это когда РМС кричит что надо удалить свои гугловые-фейсбучные-все прочие аккаунты, а офис гугла сжечь
<skai> но сейчас не до этого.надо завтрак готовить
<dmay> вот там пафос так пафос
<skai> это не пафос - это маразматичный фанатизм
<skai> пафос безвреден
<dmay> завтрак в три часа? О_О
<skai> когда стив балмер орет, что он лучший - это пафос.
<skai> dmay: в 6.учи географию, неудачник.в нашей стране много часовых поясов и московия - это не вся рашка
<dmay> эт ты мне рассказываешь? с кучей серверов в половине часовых поясов на палнете? 8) но ты-ж емнип всё время по мск жил?
<skai> ни разу
<skai> всегда по своему gmt+6
<skai> склероз изменяет тебе
<dmay> ехехех, старость не радость (
<wesg> неофиты свитчеры всегда романтизируют линукс поначалу
<dmay> wesg: скорее неофиты-свичеры-кулхацкеры
<skai> wesg: ну статейку то врядли неофит написал
<skai> wesg: редактор журнала-блога
<skai> wesg: ты их оффис не видел.это вам не хухры-мухры
<dmay> skai: кста, это было первое, чем я хотел обгадить статью. но не получилось )
<dmay> в смысле что "опять школоло пишет в интенеты" )
<wesg> от того что у него крутой офис, факт того что он свичер никуда не пропадет
<dmay> а автор подло всё обломал, оказавшись не школоло (
<skai> wesg: не у него.у них.там компания.не куча рашкеных студентов,а цивилизованные люди, которые сразу знали о аьтернативах,а не прочли в инете, что ен ткоа пейратская венда существует
<dmay> wesg: не, там действительно не свичер, потыкай по линкам про автора
<skai> wesg: вооот.димей хоть прежде чем обсирать - предмет узнает.чтобы грамотно обсирать:)
<dmay> 8]
<wesg> а ну там фанатик
<wesg> да чет я сразу не посмотрел
<skai> wesg: опять 4.2
<skai> wesg: фанатик - это штольман или балмер
<Silverd23> Товарищи посмотрите вопрос http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145675.0 может у кого-нибудь какие хоть мысли будут
<skai> wesg: в общем изучай интерпретацию понятий, а оптом уже свое социсследование личностей проводи
<dmay> skai: балмер не фонатег, балмер на этом бабло зарабатывает )
<skai> dmay: хорошо.уточню.образ балмера "на сцене" - фанатик
<wesg> по названию домена сразу видно
<wesg> и пафосным титлам статей
<dmay> ну дык публичная личность же. бывший главный маркетолог, к тому же. как после этого не получить маркетизм головного мозга то? )
<skai> wesg: грамотный журналист не назовет газету " квантомеханическое внедрение земленых наноботов". он назовет нано-омг и ЦА запомнит это
<wesg> я так и не понял его вывод про итюнс
<spars> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spars, Понг понг понг...
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/html5-browser-based-media-player-plays-your-mp3s-works-offline ну а этим тож не пользуешься?
<KREDO> Привет всем!
<inkvizitor68sl> а в турисасе на баяне играет девушка оО
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<dmay> skai: внезапно amazon cloud player. только они все(браузерные плееры) небось медиа-клавиши не поддерживают?
<dmay> KREDO: что сломал?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: да, некоторые девушки они такие )
<dmay> у меня две знакомые в сумочке паяльник носили...
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну я понимаю в шандах они на скрипке, флейте и прочих духовых и щипковых
<dmay> на одной из них я женат >.<
<skai> dmay: тю.паяльник.а баян - это сила
<inkvizitor68sl> но блин.... турисаса
<inkvizitor68sl> это турисас
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: а я знаю даже тех, которые не просто носят паяльник в сумке, но и применяют его!
<dmay> skai: а это смотря как применять ;)
<skai> dmay: а амазон клауд твою локальную играть будет?
<dmay> аяхз
<skai> dmay: ну вот.и небось еще и денег просит
<dmay> вроде как можно утда свои файлы закачивать
<dmay> 5гб бесплатно
<KREDO> dmay: не проста поздаровался, Ассаломуалайкум! это по узбекский!
<dmay> KREDO: ну это понятно. а сломал то чего?
<bugz1> кто сможет подсказать по локальным записям мх в dnsmasq
<KREDO> dmay: нечего всё работает классно! спс!
 * sharikoff юзает бинд
<dmay> KREDO: а чего пришёл?
<KREDO> dmay: проста хотел поздарватся! а что нелзя?
<dmay> KREDO: тут всё можно. только кое за что банят.
<KREDO> за что?
<dmay> вот, например за игнорирование правил
<dmay> ты их не читал, видимо - значит игнорируешь
<KREDO> а правила где?
<bugz1> други, просьба помочь таки разобраться с мх записью, ибо надо локально развернуть зимбру, а эта гадость очень критична к записи мх
<dmay> где-где... в топикЕ
<dmay> !ask | bugz1
<ubuntuhelp> bugz1: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> IN MX 10 mail.domain.com.
<sharikoff> и усе
<sharikoff> 10 - приоритет
<bugz1> суть такова, что арпу я прописывал в dnsmasq
<sharikoff> если 2 микса то пойдет сначала по меньшему
<bugz1> ответ на dig mx mail.local  таков:
<sharikoff> bugz1: не сюда
<sharikoff> а на paste pro
<sharikoff> а на paste.pro
<bugz1> что на паст.про
<bugz1> ?
<sharikoff> выкладывать
<sharikoff> логи
<sharikoff> а не в канал
<sharikoff> а то зобаню
<amigo> !paste | bugz1
<ubuntuhelp> bugz1: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> amigo: q
<bugz1> пасип
<bugz1> http://paste.pro/1369992
<sharikoff> nslookup
<sharikoff> type mx
<bugz1> oa
<sharikoff> потом хост вводи
<bugz1> ща
<bugz1> уже делал)
<sharikoff> а диг так
<sharikoff> еще есть команда host
<bugz1> тоже знаем)))
<sharikoff> host -a хост
<sharikoff> дигу надо сказать откуда брать зону
<sharikoff> иначе он хавает имхо с серверов тех что в /etc/resolv.conf
<bugz1> Host mail.local not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<bugz1> но пинг на него проходит как по доменному имени так и по ипу
<sharikoff> значит закатал его в /etc/hosts
<sharikoff> папацански
<sharikoff> а чо ты полноценным сервером не воспользуешься
<bugz1> закатывал)
<sharikoff> днсмаск это дхцп и днс в одном флаконе
<bugz1> у мя тут задачи руководство нарезает каждые 5 минут, приходится осваивать все и сразу)
<sharikoff> имхо так.. для пацанов в подьезде  адреса раздавать
<sharikoff> поставь бинд
<sharikoff> на нем прощк
<sharikoff> е
<bugz1> т.е. снести днсмаск и прописать локаль в бинд?
<sharikoff> и поставить бинд
<sharikoff> настроить зоны
<sharikoff> прямую и обратную
<sharikoff> прописать мх
<sharikoff> и радоваться почтовику
<sharikoff> на postfix =)
<sharikoff> я думал днсмаск не поддерживает зоны..
<amigo> всё поддерживает, надо правильно готовить
<sharikoff> ну.. может
<bugz1> вот настройка dmsmasq: http://paste.pro/1369994
<amigo> всё не правильно
<sharikoff> хм
<sharikoff> а чо интерфейс то ло?
<bugz1> э? вай?
<amigo> возьми книжку почитай или готовое решение
<sharikoff> локалку не слушает?
<bugz1> amigo: я б с удовольствием, только сроки развертывания до завтрашнего утра) К серваку цепляться будут напрямую и почта локально будет крутиться, доступ по вебинтерфейсу
<sharikoff> я не знаком с днсмаск
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> а кто тя так озадачивает?
<bugz1> sharikoff: начальство, у нас распорядиловка с Москвы пришла перевести все сервера на линукс, ибо проверка грядет
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> пока гром не грянет..
<bugz1> sharikoff: ага, мя эт тоже улыбнуло))) Ну у мя если грянет, то не я один сяду, ибо в госструктуре все повязаны
<sharikoff> это где так?
<SergeyIT> пока виндузятников не испугаешь....
<bugz1> мчс
<bugz1> SergeyIT: я макинтошник)
<SergeyIT> за мчс уже взялись?
<sharikoff> я тоже..
<skai> шойгу не отстегнул походу с последнего распила
<amigo> bugz1: нормально. значит дедлайн горит. начни с man dnsmasq, включи verbose или debug, смотри что в логах, и закрой чатик, а то до завтра не успеешь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто подскажет в python создаю катало os.mkdir('имя_каталога') , а как подставить переменную определенную выше вместо (имя_каталога)
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, это же основа синтаксиса языка...
<wesg> кто нибудь видел веб морды для openssl готоввые?
<skai> wesg: все, ктоосилил ихприготовить
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: подскажи плз)
<NikSaak> Тук-тук?
<[v-8]_jupiter> все розобрался
<wesg> skai, ну может готовое есть, зачем распыляться
<[v-8]_jupiter> не получилось(
<[v-8]_jupiter> ха ха не туда ставил %s
<NikSaak> Приветствую всех. А также прошу совета - у меня есть второй hdd вместо которого иногда подключается dvd-привод. Что мне нужно пропистать в /etc/fstab чтоб раздел этого винта /dev/sdb5 подключался при загрузке и при этом система не слишком нервничала е
<NikSaak> *прописать
<[v-8]_jupiter> man fstab)
<wesg> может стоит начать использовать uuid ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> UUID куда маунтить файловая система  параметры монтирвания
<skai> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<NikSaak> Тоесть, если оно при загрузке не обнаружит устройство с таким uuid то просто продолжит монтировать следующее по списку?
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<amigo> с каких это пор?
<NikSaak> Хмм... Так "да" или "с каких это пор?"? :)
<skai> lf
<skai> да
<skai> amigo: с тех времен, когда геракл победил лернейскую гидру
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<NikSaak> О'кеюшки, спасибо, буду пробовать. И, таки, прошу прощения за глупые вопросы. ^___^
<amigo> возвращайся, расскажешь как это работает
<Kapitan79> Всем привет
<dmay> Kapitan79: что сломал?
<Kapitan79> Кто может помочь с доступом к расшаренному каталогу ubuntu 10.04 из домена Windows?
<kdaniel> БНПНЯ
<kdaniel> -)
<Kapitan79> ёмко)
<skai> @voice kdaniel
<dmay> kdaniel: эта шутка устарела в эпоху UTF-8
<kdaniel> угу (
<dmay> Kapitan79: kerberos, например, может помочь, ага
<Kapitan79> как всё это настроить? Чайник я
<Kapitan79> Воспользовался инстракшином по настройке Sambaб теперь имею каталог с правами на пользователя ubuntu, yj bp ljvtyf yt vjue ljcnexfnmcz
<Kapitan79> но из домена не могу достучатьсЯ
<Kapitan79> хотя каталог вижу
<dmay> а может того... виндовс купить?
<Kapitan79> неспортивно
<dmay> а то будешь ведь ещё месяц настраивать, и всё равно работать будет криво
<Kapitan79> И дорого
<Kapitan79> Да лан
<dmay> а сотрудники будут страдать. и не работать. и денег не приносить.
<Kapitan79> не получится раз и навсегда отладить?
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, я питона не знаю )
<dmay> получится. но через полгодика где-то
<Kapitan79> я не спешу
<Kapitan79> Ща они на пиратском виндовом сидят
<Kapitan79> а я пока етот тестить буду
<Kapitan79> на ограниченном количестве кроликов
<dmay> хе, Action Pack стоит баксов 500 нынче. контора чем таким занимается, что 500 баксов найти не может?
<Kapitan79> Ндя.... Что за линуксоиды здесь собрались, которые винду пропогандируют?)))
<NikSaak> Толерантные.
<dmay> Kapitan79: объективные
<Kapitan79> )))
<Kapitan79> Настроить хочется в том числе и потому что интересно
<dmay> а, ну это святое, удовлетворять своё любопытство за счет работодателя, ага
<Kapitan79> затем и работаю
<NikSaak> К слову - а в чём там, собственно, проблемма? Тип фс при доступе по сети же роли не играет, так? А если да, тогда что?
<skai> @voice dmay
<kdaniel> Господа, а как вы смотрите на убунту в продакшене ?
<skai> kdaniel: глазами
<skai> !q1 | kdaniel
<ubuntuhelp> kdaniel: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<kdaniel> просто хочу уcлышать success stories
<skai> !q | kdaniel
<ubuntuhelp> kdaniel: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> вот правильней будет
<kdaniel> омайгад
<kdaniel> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена "FreeBSD 7", сейчас на ней крутится радиус, который авторизовывает клиентов некой сети ШПД, есть безумная мысль перенести платформу с freebsd на ubuntu/debian. ЧЯДНТ?
<skai> kdaniel: ты насилуешь труп.оставь фряху в покое уже
<dmay> kdaniel: мы смотрим на убунту в продакшене снисходительно
<wesg> а на фрю с улыбкой
<dmay> я бы объяснил почему, но мне уже войс дали :3
<NikSaak> А меня вот юбунта устраивает всё меньше и ме6ньше. Хотя бы из еретичных стремлений каноникала к трастэд компутингу и "MOM knows best". И много думаю перейти на OpenSUSE. Я правильно думаю? А если нет, то тогда куды с неё сбегать?
<skai> dmay: а ты постарайся так объяснить, чтобы это не было нарушением:)
<wesg> на шлакваре
<dmay> NikSaak: в теплые объятья одного из стивов, канешна
<wesg> там тоже есть бог, но значимее
<skai> dmay: тока если ты имел ввиду жопса.за балмера - забаню :)
<dmay> skai: ну опять же кто-нить обидется, начнёт ругаться, а обвинят во всём опять меня (
<dmay> skai: латентный макойо^w^wфил штоле?
<skai> dmay: ну да:)но тебе не привыкать:)
<dmay> skai: не, ну так почему в а.рабство к джопсу можно, а к балмеру нельзя?
<ontoz> всем привет, не поможете с вопросом? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145515.0
<dmay> ontoz: >Что нужно сделать? --> Очевидно же что переписать прогу под оффтопик, второй оффтопик и телефон от второго оффтопика
<dmay> ну ещё под андроид можно. и под вп7, если не лень )
<ontoz> dmay, прогу то не я писал=)
<ontoz> мне только собрать надо
<dmay> а. тогда датьь люлей девелоперу чтоб сам о своих поделках заботился
<ontoz> dmay, тут моя проблема, что не заливается нормально
<ontoz> или не так заливать надо на kfyxgfl
<ontoz> ланчпад*
<skai> ontoz: на ланчпаде есть ман
<ontoz> я читал
<ontoz> не помогли никак
<ontoz> маны
<skai> и да.по ссылке все написано
<skai> читай
<san4o> подскажите. чето  WMA аудио дорожка не хочет воспроизводится ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs установлено
<calculon> будет ext5 или вместо нее btrfs?
<go8765> подскажите как это лечить в amule - kad:за брандмауэром
<skai> go8765: советую пойти в первый класс школы. там тебе расскажут о вопросительных знаках в конце вопросительных предложений.
<skai> только так.других лекарств не знаем
<go8765>  подскажите как это лечить в amule - kad:за брандмауэром ? (исправляюсь)
<skai> go8765: позвонить провайдеру и пожаловаться, что порты закрыты у них.
<go8765> skai: почему в торрент клиентах норм всё ? (можно ли поменять порты кадемилы ?)
<dmay> skai: и эти люди запрещают мне тяфкать на школолу XD
<skai> потому, что торренты качают не только через порты, но и по дхт.и можно найти пиров с закрытым портом
<skai> dmay: ты хочешь об этом поговорить?
<dmay> да не, я мимо проходил )
<skai> ну иди иди калИка перехожий:)
<go8765> я имею ввиду почему у  vuze - зелёный значёк горит (не  значит ли это что  порты открыты ?)
<go8765> и нельзя ли их открыть для када ?
<skai> протоколы то торрент и емул слегка разные.
<Andante> порты открываем?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30080
<Andante> skai, Привет.
<skai> ой вей
<skai> в федориной коре чтото вперед убунты появится?шатлврот спит?
<wesg> там всегда все вперед обычно
<skai> не.
<skai> вайланд и прочее интересное - значала шатл решил, потом федя подкатывала
<wesg> исторически в федоре впереди было
<skai> истоически король артур правил английе
<skai> тока это давно было
<go8765> Andante: можно как-то сделать что бы в амуле кад не был за брандмаузером ?
<Andante> go8765, порт пробросить, очевидно.
<skai> Andante: а если он за натом жестким?
<Andante> Я вообще-то не знаю что такое kad  имею достаточно общее представление об осле.
<Andante> skai, провайдерским?
<go8765> skai:  а как проверить - за жёстким или нет 7
<poncha> -- sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number --- с чего dash может так ругаться?
<Andante> skai, Если ты за неподконтрольным натом, то лучший способ - туннель до vps-ки.
<skai> Andante: а мне то нафига?
<Andante> Но денег стоит, хотя и не много. :)
<Andante> skai, Ну ты спросил как самый суровый нат преодолеть. :)
<skai> Andante: нет.я спросил как твой совет про проброс портов поможет ему против оборудования прова
<go8765> скажите в двух словах - для начинающего - можно что-то сделать или нет  ?
<skai> Andante: намекая, что прежде чем советовать - допроси потциента, а как у него инет идет
<Andante> skai, Мне лень его допрашивать, он в сетях совсем ничего не шарит, можно полдня убить.
<Andante> go8765, Ну расскажи как у тебя инет идет.
<skai> Andante: а тебе че есть занятия какие?
<go8765> Andante: как я могу это узнать ?
<go8765> вот и всё что-ли ?
<Andante> skai, Да ну так...
<Andante> go8765, Оглядись вокруг. :)
<skai> Andante: вот и помоги
<Andante> skai, И мне не повесят тут плюсик? :))
<go8765> Andante: рядом есть адсл модем в режимме  бриджа вроже - что и где ещё посмотреть ?
<go8765> *вроде
<Andante> go8765, зайди на myip.ru
<Andante> и выполни шасщташп
<Andante> ifconfig
<calculon> так бедет ext5 фс?
<Andante> calculon, щас достану карты для гадания...
<go8765> Andante: на сайт - зашёл ( ифконфиг в консоли написал , или не ?)
<calculon> бтрфс не вместо нее?
<skai> calculon: ты че.пятую версию забраковали.там глюки в архитектуре.уже готовят к релизу ext6.2
<Andante> go8765, теперь сравни результаты
<go8765> Andante: всмысле что ай пи серый у меня ?
<go8765> или не ?
<Andante> go8765, Именно это я и пытаюсь выяснить.
<calculon> пошутил?
<Andante> go8765, Дык какой IP тебе показывает myip.ru и какой в ifconfig?
<wesg> гонка за циферками ? чем ext4 не устраивает
<go8765> Andante: вроде серый ( я так понимаю адресс из сайта должен совпасть с адресом строчки ифконфига : inet addr ?)
<Andante> go8765, Давай ты мне данные, а я тебе выводы. :)
<Andante> а то серый/белый...
<skai> Andante: про пастю расскажи
<Andante> skai, Это твоя работа. ;)
<gruzovik> оппа
<Andante> skai, Мне ничего не случится если он сюда всю копипасту вывалит. :)
<go8765> ифконфиг : адреса ничинаюся на 192. / сайт : на 178.
<skai> Andante: плюс за подстрекательства к нарушению будет:)
<go8765> я умею пастбином пользоваться уже
<Andante> go8765, Ты можешь не щемиться, эти адреса не являются тайной.
<Andante> go8765, твой внешний айпишник все видели, когда ты в чат зашел.
<Andante> skai, Ну вот когда будет, тогда подумаю что с этим делать.
<Andante> go8765, Запасти ifconfig.
<go8765> надеюсь -то так http://paste.ubuntu.com/587410/
<Andante> Итак модем у тебя в режиме роутера.
<VITAHAKM> здрасте
<Andante> go8765, Ну иди в настройки модема и пробрасывай порты. В чем проблема?
<go8765> Andante: я путаю эти режимы в названия - знаю что без зззщу работает- а как называется - перепутал/забыл
<VITAHAKM> люди не запускаються приложения из папки /usr/local/bin вообще не реагирует на запуск, как бороться?
<skai> !q | VITAHAKM
<ubuntuhelp> VITAHAKM: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<go8765> Andante: как мне узнать порты кадемилы ? и почему порты торрент клиентов не надо было пробрасывать ?
<Andante> go8765, порты узнать либо подсмотрев в настройках, либо netstat -ntpl
<Andante> Порты торрент клиентов пробрасывать надо.
<Andante> Иначе с некоторых пиров качать не сможешь.
<VITAHAKM> сори) У меня установлена Ubuntu 10.10 при установке приложения пытаюсь его открыть из папки /usr/local/bin но оно не запускаеться, помогите пожалуйста
<skai> Andante: у него осла пробросить надо
<Andante> skai, Это был ответ на вопрос "почему для торрентов пробрасывать не надо"
<gruzovik> здравствуйте! у меня версия убунты 10.10. я пытаюсь собрать коллайдер в гараже, но получается утюг. чяднт? wtf?
<go8765> Andante: у кадемилы и ед2к порт один и тот же будет или не (почему в вузе - горит - зелёный значёк - это же значит что порт открыт ?)
<Andante> я не знаю что там в вузе за значок.
<skai> @voice gruzovik
<VITAHAKM> поможет кто-то?)
<skai> о как он.сбежал
<skai> VITAHAKM: а нафига?
<skai> @voice gruzovik
<VITAHAKM> что нафига?
<skai> VITAHAKM: тебе меню мало?
<VITAHAKM> так после установки оно не появляеться в приложения-аудио и видео
<VITAHAKM> немогу его запустить что делать не пойму, подскажите пожалуйста
<go8765> VITAHAKM: настрой отобрадение элементов в ме6ню
<go8765> или из консоли запускай
<go8765> или из альт+ф2
<skai> а что за прога?
<go8765> VITAHAKM: настрой отображение элементов в меню (пкм на меню - настроить - и таи смотри)
<Andante> go8765, из первой 1000 у тебя ни одного открытого порта, кстати. И модем у тебя параноидальный.
<go8765> Andante: я по - праде мало понимаю - что полохого/хорошего в том что порты первой 1000 - закрыты ...
<go8765> *правде
<Andante> go8765, Да ничего в принципе. Так что там с netstat?
<VITAHAKM> нажимаю пкм на меню, там есть (изменить меню) через альт+ф2 тоже не открывает
<go8765> skai: ну и куда он ушёл ?
<VITAHAKM> какие будут предложения?
<go8765> VITAHAKM: начнём с начала - что ты открыть хочешь ?
<VITAHAKM> ну вот я установил прогу Lame, в меню она не отображаеться установилась в папку /usr/local/bin хочу ее открыть, ничего не получаеться, она на запуск просто не реагирует
<Andante> Я снова с вами.
<VITAHAKM> и не только эта прога, все проги оттуда не запускаются
<go8765> Andante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587417/ http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0330/h_1301500305_1bce094714.png
<Andante> go8765, С твоими каракулями мне разбираться лень, а судя по нетстат амул слушает порты 50000, 4712 и 4662
<Andante> "означает что все в порядке" это хит просто. Что в порядке? В каком порядке? В алфавитном?
<go8765> Andante:  ЭТО НЕ КАРАКУЛИ - ЭТО ПРОСТО (НА СКОЛЬКО Я ПОНИМАЮ ) ВУЗЕ ПИШЕТ ЧТАК ЧТО что порты открыты
<Andante> это твои домыслы
<go8765> если желтый значёк - значит порт закрыт - но он качает
<go8765> это ман вузе
<Andante> Ну и потом, это не единственный способ преодоления ната. :)
<go8765> если красный значёк - нет нета
<go8765> Andante: в смысле не единственный ?
<Andante> Я тут на днях изучил все 666 способов пройти через нат. :)) настраивал ekiga. ))
<Andante> Кончилось ее удалением. :)
<go8765> :)
<Andante> go8765, ты порты уже пробросил?
<go8765> Andante:  не - шяс попробую найти инструкцию в нете
<Andante> попробуй поискать ее в коробке из-под модема.
<Andante> Она ближе.
<VITAHAKM> ну что?
<go8765> Andante:  ты случайно не знаешь почему в мане http://bit.ly/eSK4FB  - мои порты (которые прослушиват осёл) не указаны (кроме одного)
<go8765> VITAHAKM:  я пока немного занят. напиши в консоле - что выдаст
<Andante> go8765, я этот ман не писал, но нетстату верю больше. :) И желательно выполнять netstat от рута.
<aleksei> всем ку
<go8765> Andante: из моих 3 портов - один только в мане - как-то странно - обычно инфа из мана должна совпадать с реальной работой программы ?
<Andante> go8765, я этот ман не писал, но нетстату верю больше. :) И желательно выполнять netstat от рута.
<go8765> Andante: я так понял мне все 3 порта открыть надо ?
<Andante> Открывай и проверяй, вполне может быть, что одного достаточно
<Andante> и кстати не один, а два. 4712 там в вике тоже фигурирует
<Andante> go8765, А. Вон оно чего. Там еще UDP юзается, а netstat тебе только TCP показал. netstat -ntptlu сделай
<razor96> Народ, презентации, созданные в openOffice.org нормально на 2007 офисе открываются?
<go8765> Andante: они гонят... почему он сам не открывает это всё... - так ещё тройка портов амуля...
<Andante> go8765, может он какие-то порты открывает, когда качать начинает
<go8765> Andante: я так понял - надо открыть для начало хотя бы то что в мане ... ?
<kowboits> всем добрый вечер.
<kowboits> может кто подсказать, как избавиться от жутких тормозов при работе steam подwine? спасибо!
<novns> запускать под виндой, наверное
<kowboits> novns, ))) интересное предложение ))) а под убунтой?
<novns> у вас дисбаланс скобок
<copyerfiled> большой дисбаланс
<skai> novns: он лисп програмер:)
<novns> под линупсами не знаю, стимом не пользовался
<skai> novns: или школозадрот в каэску.
<skai> novns: вариантов всего два
<kowboits> skai, вриант на самом деле - не делать поспешных выводов...
<copyerfiled> kowboits запускай под виндой!
<kowboits> copyerfiled, не охота только ради КС винду ставить...
<copyerfiled> а выхода нет у меня на ноуте также
<Andante> Да ладно, у тебя есть винда
<Andante> На втором разделе
<copyerfiled> я так пологаю ноут у тебя?
<skai> kowboits: иы знаешь другой вариант использования унылых скобок?ты девочка-блондинка?(это третий вариант)
<kowboits> copyerfiled, нет, стационарный
<kowboits> Andante, уже нет, была на полудахлом винте...
<copyerfiled> kowboits мм, вот купи ноут а играй со стационара
<kowboits> copyerfiled, :)
<copyerfiled> kowboits на DOBERMANN серваке играл?
<kowboits> copyerfiled, нет, в основном на старых пердунах) иногда на ветеранах...
<skai> хорошо артус не видит
<[doctor]> kowboits, а ты как ставил?
<kowboits> [doctor], кого?\
<[doctor]> steam
<skai> [doctor]: я думаю тут надо узнать,а какие у него дрова видео/видяха
<[doctor]> угу и юзается ли хлам типа компиза
<skai> [doctor]: да наверняка.скобАчки.кс.ясно что там свистелки-перделки,куб с рыбкой и прочий шлак
<[doctor]> и не ставил ли через какой-нить доморощенный гайд
<[doctor]> Steam and Compiz
<[doctor]> Users may experience severe slowdown and lag if they attempt to use Steam under Wine with Compiz installed on their linux machine. The best way to fix this is to run the command: metacity --replace and then to re-enable: compiz --replace It is a good idea to make a launcher for each one, and then run it before you start Steam.
<[doctor]> и т.д. и т.п.
<skai> [doctor]: думаешь он знает буржуйский?
<[doctor]> почему нет?
<skai> [doctor]: статистика не в его пользу
<[doctor]> ну в любом случае понятно достаточно
<copyerfiled> kowboits кароче если не н-видиа то можешь даже не заморачиваться, читай личку
<kowboits> [doctor], ща 5 сек... найду статью по котрой ставил...
<skai> [doctor]: я готов поставить монетку, что он обе команды выполнит перед запуском стима
<[doctor]> скай.. статистика штука сложная...
<skai> [doctor]: я знаю.два семестра изучали и курсовой делали
<[doctor]> ты навскидку прикинь количество врачей - юзеров *bsd )
<kowboits> <skai>, поспешность выводов явно не в твою пользу...
<skai> [doctor]: нуууу.патологоанатомы с трупами имеют дело - это считается?:)
 * [doctor] знает что человек это тупая скотина и вырождающийся бесперспективный вид
<[doctor]> но верю в лучшее
<[doctor]> патанатом не считается)
<skai> [doctor]: только массовые расстрелы спасут мир
<[doctor]> глупо и расточительно)
<skai> [doctor]: ну как же не считается?фряха труп.и он с трупами.хоть с натяжкой то:)
<kowboits> [doctor], в общем, статья чего то не грузится..., сначала поставил wine, потом установил шрифт, ну а потом без проблем стим стал...
<[doctor]> skai, Do you smell that? Napalm, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of napalm in the morning. It smells like-victory. (с)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice skai
<skai> [doctor]: апокалипсис сегодня?
<[doctor]> ессно
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: толерантный ты наш:)
<inkvizitor68sl> я те дам труп.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  хай... плиз дай ссылку на правила канала
<[doctor]> а лучше очки
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а таки шо?:)http://everything2.com/title/BSD+is+dying
<skai> Lorgus: топик глянь
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lorgus> skai,  не тебя спросил.. был бы топик не спрашивал
<skai> Lorgus: /topic введи на канале
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7833143728685685343 и даж видео того доклада
<go8765> Andante: не подскажешь где именно мне порты в модеме открыть ?
<Andante> go8765, Ты чо издеваешься?
<go8765> всмысле ?
<Andante> тут какой-то двойной смысл возможен?
<XuMuK> мож ты про переадресацию в рутере?
<go8765> в чём издевательство - то (я нашёл просто ман - а там много всяких ф-ций - не могу пока понять)
<razor96> go8765: Virtual Server обычно вкладка.
<go8765> Andante: http://my.ukrtelecom.ua/files/download/D-Link_2500_A1.pdf
<wesg> посоветуйте файловый менеджер на php
<Andante> go8765, сегодня тебе везет. У меня есть точно такой же мопед.
<Andante> go8765, вкладка Адванцед  > Virtual Server
<go8765> Andante:  сори это не совсем то
<XuMuK> ето рутер дсл, а не модем... в браузере набери или 192.168.0.1 или 192.168.1.1
<XuMuK> аа
<Andante> XuMuK, это одно и тоже
<go8765> Andante: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0330/h_1301504613_97f9bf6d77.png
<inkvizitor68sl> Andante: это не одно и то же.
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее, если говорить строго - у тебя роутер с адсл модемом.
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, на сегодняшний день модем без роутера если найдешь, я тебе пиво поставлю
<inkvizitor68sl> но anyway ключевое слово роутера
<go8765> Andante: вот скрин - где открывать там их ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Andante: ох, знаешь сколько их в Стриме московском?
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё USBшные есть.
<Andante> go8765, На твоем скрине же отсюда видно Virtual Servers
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, обычно тоже натить умеют
<XuMuK> dmz host и port triggering посмотри
<Andante> XuMuK, ты не в теме
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: порт триггеринг - отключение
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот DMZ - как раз проброс _всех_ портов снаружи на один комп
<inkvizitor68sl> Andante: кто умеет?
<XuMuK> ну forwarding я там не увидел
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, а надо не всех, а только некоторых
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, усбшные модемы
<inkvizitor68sl> куда им натить то?
<inkvizitor68sl> на второй USB порт?
<Andante> XuMuK, зато я увидел. А ты не в теме.
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, На вендо ставится драйвер, который сетевуху эмулирует, со всеми блекджеками и блудницами.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну эмулирует и что?
<XuMuK> правильно, ты у себя можешь routing пониже прокрутить...
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Можно закончить этот разговор? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в таком случае длинк, воткнутый в PCI - тоже роутер, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> или Wifi модуль, воткрутый в USB.
<Andante> это ты придумал
<Andante> я этого не говорил
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, пока здесь не начнут _правильно_ описывать свои проблемы - я буду бить по лицу.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91029&modelid=1008882&show-uid=540900213015047812 что и куда он роутит?
<Andante> ну приходи. :)
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Я тебе уже объяснял откуда и куда он роутит
<Andante> Если не понял - перечитай.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://u-help.ru/images/stories/modem/adsl-pci-modem.jpeg и это тоже роутер.
<Andante> этот - хз, не тестил.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://dlink.by/up/prod/DSL-100D.jpg и вот этот.
<inkvizitor68sl> продолжать?
<Andante> блин, достал..
<inkvizitor68sl> олсо.
<inkvizitor68sl> твой комп - не сеть.
<inkvizitor68sl> роутер - пограничный шлюз между двумя сетями.
<inkvizitor68sl> отсюда - USB модем не может быть роутером.
<Andante> олсо я тебе еще 10 минут назад сказал что не хочу продолжать этот разговор.
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Может.
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Andante
<inkvizitor68sl> придется.
<Andante> Нет, не придется.
<inkvizitor68sl> самоудаляйся, чо. Официальная причина - оффтоп.
<Andante> Ну ладно, давай продолжим. Докажи что усб-модем не может быть роутером.
<go8765> Andante: дык чё- там прописывать ?  http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0330/h_1301505046_97f9bf6d77.png
<Andante> go8765, Нет, у меня спор  с модератором. Не могу тебе помочь.
<XLeonX> что делать E: Искажённая строка 59 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<inkvizitor68sl> сетевая карта НЕ может быть роутером.
<inkvizitor68sl> она может быть портом роутера. не более.
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, причем тут сетевая карта?
<go8765> кто может помочь, у кого д-линк 2500 у ?
<inkvizitor68sl> при том, что ты сам сказал, что ADSLмодем usbшный эмулирует сетевую карту.
<inkvizitor68sl> в системе.
<razor96> XLeonX: удалить/поправить строку 59 в файле /etc/apt/sources.list
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Там эмулируется сетевая карта поверх USB, вторым концом воткнутая в модем.
<Andante> Я думал это очевидно.
<XLeonX> помогите блондинке что делать не могу обновится E: Искажённая строка 59 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<XLeonX> E: Не удалось прочитать список источников обновлений.
<XLeonX> Исправьте ошибку в окне настройки репозиториев.
<XLeonX> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<inkvizitor68sl> и да, действительно, они не умеют ничего, кроме того, чтобы притворяться сетевой картой.
<XLeonX> как поправить ?
<Andante> go8765, Я вообще не буду тебе помогать, потому что мне плюсик поставили за помощь тебе.
<inkvizitor68sl> XLeonX: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<razor96> XLeonX: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<inkvizitor68sl> и ищи 59ю строку
<XLeonX> а как зайти туда ?
<razor96> XLeonX: в терминале набери sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<go8765> Andante: чё за плюсик ?
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Еще раз. Эмулируется виртуальная сетевая карта, и виртуальный патчкорд, вторым виртуальным концом воткнутый в модем.
<Andante> go8765, предупреждение.
<XLeonX> и что делать ??
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<go8765> Andante: за что ?
<Andante> go8765, за то, что помогал тебе.
<inkvizitor68sl> да, виртуальный патчкорд.
<inkvizitor68sl> лол.
<go8765> Andante: это канал на котором мне нельзя помогать - и за это ставик + ?
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, ну если ты по-другому не понимаешь - приходится так объяснять.
<go8765> *ставят
<Andante> go8765, за помощь тебе
<razor96> XLeonX: удалять строку 59
<XLeonX> всю ?
<razor96> да
<inkvizitor68sl> Andante: ничего не эмулируется. сетевая карта действительно может быть USB сетевой картой.
<inkvizitor68sl> Всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> далее система тебе сообщает, что через эту сетевую карту есть доступ к глобальной сети.
<inkvizitor68sl> где тут функции роутера?
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Это довольно-таки очевидные вещи. Там поднимается вполне нормальный TCP/IP поверх USB, и вполне полноценный роутинг.
<inkvizitor68sl> ох, бля....
<XuMuK> ыы
<VITAHAKM> люди кто поможет с одной глобальной проблемой? не запускаются установленный проги из папки /usr/local/bin
<inkvizitor68sl> TCP/IP поверх USB - роутинг?
<go8765> Andante: я не могу понять...  за что плюсик - то  / тут вроде все друг другу помогают ? (для этого и канал вроди как ???)
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, ИИИИ. И роутинг.
<Andante> go8765, Постарайся. У тебя все получится.
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban inkvizitor68sl 3600 самоубился от тупости собеседника.
<razor96> лол
<XLeonX> это удалить ?(deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-backports restricted main multiverse universe)
<razor96> XLeonX: если пишет, что эта строка корявая, то ее и удаляй.
 * inkvizitor68sl всё ещё пытается проржаться
<VITAHAKM> rfr yfcxtn gjvjob c ukj,fkmyjq ghj,ktvjq&
<VITAHAKM> блин
<Sergey_IT> я думал на одног опа меньше и хотел спросить - кто следующий? )))
 * inkvizitor68sl в его ноут воткнуто 2 роутера
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду ещё парочку воткну.
<VITAHAKM> как насчет помощи с глобальной проблемой?
<XLeonX> а как она должна писать что она корявыая
<razor96> XLeonX: ну у тебя сообщение об ошибке при обновлении было?! там же писало?!
<XLeonX> да
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  за что ему плюсики давали ?
<Sergey_IT> VITAHAKM, глобальная проблема у нас одна - жизнь
<razor96> XLeonX: ну вот.
<inkvizitor68sl> за оффтоп
<XLeonX> т.е.?удалять ?
<razor96> XLeonX: дааа
<XLeonX> да кстати там 2 одинаковые вот так (deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<XLeonX> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-backports restricted main multiverse universe)
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  то есть не за помощь мне ? или всё-таки за помощь ?
<XuMuK> go8765: если у тебя усбшный вайфай адаптер, то в какой-то степени да...
<XLeonX> я удалил а до сих пор пишет
<go8765> XuMuK:  он сказал что за помощ мнге ему + дали - у меня нет юсб адаптера /ему всё-таки из-за меня + дали или нет?
<XuMuK> go8765: да нет) за то что он троллил неподеццки)
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: помощь это "Зайти на веб морду роутера, найти вкладки DMZ, Port Forwarding. Прочить хелп на этой странице".
<inkvizitor68sl> DMZ пробрасывает сразу все порты на одну машину. Port forwarding выборочно.
<XuMuK> с чего я, соппсна, и начал, тока ибо форвардинга не увидел, упорол про триггер
<XuMuK> ибо опять таки одно из значений - переключатель...
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: lsr z yt gjyzk/// dc`-nfrb bp pf vtyz tve + ????
<go8765> sory
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ага. вот triggering и переключает порты. вкл/выкл =)
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее выкл при неактивности
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  дык я всё-таки не понял - из - за меня ему + дали или нет (он мне вроде норм помогал ????)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: из - за вешего спора ?
<go8765> *вашего
<inkvizitor68sl> это не спор. это тролль.
<XuMuK> с чего я, соппсна, и начал))
<XuMuK> гг
<go8765> ладно ... а я надеялся так на его помощь ... :(
<XuMuK> go8765: а чо у тебя?
<go8765> XuMuK: amule - kad:за брандмауэром
<go8765> надо я так понял порты в роутере пробросить
<go8765>  в этом собсно и задача моя состоит ...
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: тебе ж уже раз 5 сказали
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: помощь это "Зайти на веб морду роутера, найти вкладки DMZ, Port Forwarding. Прочить хелп на этой странице".
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, в хром при обновлении с 11 на 12 все пароли слетели
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: есть port triggering | DMZ host  - читать про дмз хост ?
<_GerarD_> Андрюх здорово!
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<_GerarD_> Я вспомнил что эта фигня с Ланом у меня началась после обновления ядра
<shenmue> re
<aleksei> блин
<aleksei> пров рулит
<aleksei> походу ...
<shenmue> хм
<aleksei> летаю как аист
<shenmue> а люди не летают как птицы
<shenmue> от того что отрастили большие ягодицы
<aleksei> соединение летает как птица оттого что кто-то за рубильник постоянно дёргает ...
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  и где сдесь порт ???? http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0330/h_1301506753_43dd988a02.png
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: читай первую строку
<inkvizitor68sl> и
<inkvizitor68sl> DMZ пробрасывает сразу все порты на одну машину. Port forwarding выборочно.
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя port forwarding обозван как virtual servers
<aleksei> как убить провайдера?
<aleksei> дайте мануал ...
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksei: http://www.iridium.ru/
<shenmue> нужен топор и провод воткнутый в комп
<aleksei> парам пам пам ...
<aleksei> мне пров сказал что у меня вирус
<aleksei> порты отключает
<aleksei> :D
<aleksei> найс отмаза
<shenmue> роутер или фаервол
<aleksei> роутер
<aleksei> да бред всё это
<aleksei> на 10.10 стоит апгрейдиться с 10.04?
<shenmue> Сегодня отмечается День свободных документов
<shenmue> aleksei нет.
<black_ru> d
<black_ru> HELLO ALL
<aleksei> shenmue: ачто не так в 10.10?
<shenmue> а что там таково что стоит обновлятся?
<aleksei> не знаю
<dmay> йохохо, а у вас тут веселье? и без меня?
<aleksei> ядро новое :)
<shenmue> ну поодерживает больше фич которых у тебя нет в компе
<romanbailey> Подскажите, в какой файл прописывается команда для старта к примеру *.sh при включении сервера?
<Sergey_IT> старта чего?
<romanbailey> есть у меня скриптик запуска игрового сервера *sh. Надо его. грубо говоря в автозагрузку поставить.
<inkvizitor68sl> rc.local
<inkvizitor68sl>  /etc/rc.local
<romanbailey> ок, понятно, а в каком виде команду запуска писать? Пример можете написать...
<inkvizitor68sl> sh /path/to/file.sh
<inkvizitor68sl> если от рута
<inkvizitor68sl> если не от рута, то su -c "..."
<romanbailey> во...именно то что надо, СПАСИБО!
<inkvizitor68sl> su user -c
<inkvizitor68sl> romanbailey:
<inkvizitor68sl> забыл юзера указать хД
<romanbailey> ага.....понял.
<Vertrum> Нормально ли работает Tvtime  с OSS?
<Sergey_IT> Vertrum, попробуй
<Vertrum> Да я вот пробую, знаний не хватает...
<Vertrum> кординально
<Vertrum> вот на пример. Есть команда  tvtime --mixer=/dev/mixer:line Line - название канала. А как узнать к какому каналу у меня все подключено. Уже голова не варит ни черта. А, забыл добавить. Звука нет в Tvtime. Собственно из-за чего все и началось.
<Vertrum> реально ли вообще посмотреть какие каналы используются? 0_о
<AndreyLynx> Подскажите. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой не работы голосового и видео чата от Google Talk
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: lastpass
<inkvizitor68sl> нет уж
<XuMuK> для паролей
<XuMuK> у меня всё кроме почты и к/п там...
<vin4er> народ, что делать, если менеджер обновлений ошибку выдает:"При работе с пакетом возникла неразрешимая ошибка.
<vin4er> Пожалуйста, сообщите об этой ошибке пакета 'update-manager' и включите это сообщение:
<vin4er> 'E:Искажённая строка 56 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)'"
<shenmue> глянь на эту строку
<shenmue> там явно но что то лишнее
<AndreyLynx> Я имею ввиду в после установки плагина GTalk d ,hfeptht
<vin4er> это похоже было из-за лишнего сайта с ПО
<Nor8> Знает кто-нибудь, есть для убунту будильник, который бы и комп будил при необходимости?!
<shenmue> ты имеешь ввиду что бы комп включал ?
<Nor8> shenmue: угу, и меня будил естественно
<shenmue> по моему нет таких вообще что бсами комп включали.
<vin4er> можт только из ждущего режима...
<shenmue> проще на мобилке. а так alarm-clock
<Nor8> vin4er: Про ждущий и говорил
<Nor8> shenmue: С мобильным все понятно, а вот с убунту...
<Nor8> Если подумать, то нет такого, кто ж ему доступ даст на такую операцию как запуск оси, но вдруг! )))
<[doctor]> crontab?
<vin4er> 11.04   первого числа выходит?
<shenmue> прога должна висеть в оперотивке что б работала
<shenmue> vin4er обычно в конце месяца
<Sergey_IT> vin4er: 2011-04-31
<shenmue> апрель до 30
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, купи таймер с реле и включай комп, не?
<vin4er> на нее с 10.04 можно перейти, или 10.10 надо сначала?
<dmay> лучше для начала перейти на сайт с документацией
<Nor8> )))
 * wesg ждет lts
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, так 30-ого там еще багов много будет, так что где-то через месяц 2011-04-31 ))
<Sergey_IT> wesg +100500
<dmay> Sergey_IT: там и через месяц багов обычно хватает
<dmay> плавали, знаем
<shenmue> ну снова будет срач на форуме
<Sergey_IT> dmay, где плавали, в чем?
<shenmue> одни и теже вопросы
<Nor8> http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/  Во, нашел в репах))
<dmay> Sergey_IT: в багах, очевидно же
<shenmue> самый главный это "как вернуть нормальный гном"
<wesg> а зачем его возвращать, он никуда не делся
<shenmue> в 11.04 будет нечто нэ понятное из доков и свистоперделок
<Sergey_IT> когда будет - тогда и будем смотреть
<shenmue> уже в блогах пишут как это все убрать
<wesg> что убирать?
<shenmue> ну жирный док слева
<wesg> мышкой кликнуть на classic gnome session ? действительно, достойно статьи в блоге
<black_ru1> 5431/tcp open  park-agent что за шутка такая на асусах?
<black_ru1> я прочитал - что-то типа с принтером связано hp
<Nor8> Оффтоп. О парадоксах визуального восприятия. Что написано на картинке (первое слово)  http://xmages.net/show.php/2609101_1-png.html
<Nor8> ?
<shenmue> дура
<AndreyLynx> аура
<shenmue> д
<Nor8> ))) Исчо варианты?
<Nor8> Это я так спросил, для интриги)))
<spacem0nkey> ребят имеет место быть проблема с вайном
<Nor8> shenmue: На самом, деле один из вариантов написания революционной клички Сталина. По телевизору сейчас увидел, навело на некоторые мысли)))
<spacem0nkey> при запуске экзешника жуткие лаги, что может быть?
<Nor8> spacem0nkey:  Экстрасенсы уже подключились к твоему мозгу, не шевелись, сейчас прочтут
<spacem0nkey> ок
<Nor8> spacem0nkey: Какого эксешника, с какими параметрами запускаешь?
<shenmue> а что у него за кличка такая?
<spacem0nkey> любого экзешника весом больше гига
<Nor8> Таких эксешников не бывает)))
<spacem0nkey> инсталлер например
<vin4er> архив эксешный
<spacem0nkey> ну можно и так
<wesg> это 12309
<shenmue> ну а ты как хотел?
<Nor8> spacem0nkey: А, сорри, забыл. Тормозит, но ведь работает?
<wesg> а может и нет
<shenmue> разархивация кушает проц
<spacem0nkey> работает, но аш курсором сквозь лиги двигаю
<shenmue> вот и лаги
<Nor8> spacem0nkey: Проц какой?
<vin4er> на виртуалку винду поставь и там запускай его
<spacem0nkey> нет, допустим если ставить игрушку, стартуешь екзеник(1 файлик setup*gamename*.exe ещё до выбора дирректории установки он дико лагает уже
<spacem0nkey> амд 64 3500+
<spacem0nkey> 2 ггц
<spacem0nkey> ах да, забы
<spacem0nkey> л
<Nor8> spacem0nkey: В winetricks вулючи поддержку мультипоточности, будет меньше лагать
<Nor8> включи*
<spacem0nkey> до сегоднешнего обнавления до версии 10.10 всё норм было
<spacem0nkey> пасип
<Nor8> spacem0nkey: Всегда лагало, и в более ранних версиях. Ставь через PlayOnLinux, удобнее
<spacem0nkey> да нет. тот-же дарк мессия ставился и не лага
<spacem0nkey> л
<spacem0nkey> а щя ппц
<wesg> а wine из ppa ?
<spacem0nkey> apt-get install wine
<kobzar> хух
<kobzar> всем привет ест ьдва вопроса ! првый как сделать авто скрытие панели unit
<wesg> spacem0nkey, поставь 1.3 из ppa
<spacem0nkey> gjghj,e. gfcb,f
<spacem0nkey> попробую пасиба
<spacem0nkey> завтра откаменчу
<Nor8> spacem0nkey: Да, поставь 1.3.16
<kobzar> понял - задам вопрос правильно...
<kobzar> установил убунту netbook в ней по умолчанию есть панель слева вертикальная unity как сделать что бы она пряталась?
<vin4er> правая кнопка-свойства-автоматически скрывать
<shenmue> я про панель слева говорил же =)
<vin4er> если это то, про что я думаю
<kobzar> на ней нельзя вызвать свойства она вертикальная ... убунту 10.10
<vin4er> О_о а у меня не было такой штуки...
<Nor8> Спорное решение эта вертикальная панель, у кого то на пол монитора )))
<vin4er> Народ, а как настроить VPN, чтобы при разрыве связи автоматически заново подключалось???
<wesg> kobzar, убунту нетбук больше не будет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скайп сейчас работает? у всех
<kobzar> так что - работать на десктопе ? \
<wesg> представляешь, эти едишн отличаются только DE
<wesg> который можно поставить в любую версию
<wesg> unity теперь из коробки будет, как и гном классический
<vin4er> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> 2,1 версия?
<kobzar> я в курсе  ладно манал я нервы портить - прийдется на Десктоп версию садиться
<kobzar> скоро буду
<kobzar> логофф типа
<wesg> обнови unity, ее намного больше допилили чем в 10.10
<vin4er> [v-8]_jupiter:да
<kobzar> как ее обновить то ?
<wesg> ppa видимо, гугли
<kobzar> фтопку нетбук кароче
<[v-8]_jupiter> vin4er: а давно залогинен?
<[v-8]_jupiter> у меня как отвалилось недавно и не конектится. И еще у 7-ми человек с контакт листа
<vin4er> [v-8]_jupiter:щас зашел нормально
<[v-8]_jupiter> vin4er: спс
<vin4er> [v-8]_jupiter:да не за что
<kobzar> таки нет прийдеться с оболочкой от нетбука сидеть - имхо она для него заточена
<inkvizitor68sl> что то скайп часто падать стал)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя тоже не работает?
<inkvizitor68sl> не знаю =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> да, не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а, не
<inkvizitor68sl> работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<kobzar> еще интересный вопрос ! под виндой для работы с андроид девайсом я использовал adb - как его поставить в убунте ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: cgroup уже в virsh ограничивает процессор )
<inkvizitor68sl> да оО ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: где, каг?
<[v-8]_jupiter> для каждой vm создаешь отдельный конфиг и режишь
<inkvizitor68sl> хм\
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: мануал в студию +)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм можно будет)
<vin4er> как впнку настроить, чтоб она автоматом переподключалась?
<Nor8> vin4er: Ищи клиенты или гугли скрипт для автоподключения
<vin4er> Nor8: спс
<Nor8> vin4er: Есть по-моему в нативном клиенте такая опция для переподключения
<vin4er> эх...мне б роутер нормально настроить, а то он не хочет на оба компа и нет давать
<Nor8> vin4er: Гугль всемогущ, только вопрос правильно сформулируй)))
<vin4er> Nor8: будем стараться)\
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: пробросил порты  я в осле - но проблема осталась - кад за брандмаузером/что ещё можно предпринять ? делал как сдесь http://forum.emule-rus.net/index.php?showtopic=16963
<inkvizitor68sl> сменить прова
<go8765> понятно/жалко
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: а почему е 2д2к подключается. а к каду -нет?
<go8765> *ed2k
<kobzar> еще интересный вопрос ! под виндой для работы с андроид девайсом я использовал adb - как его поставить в убунте ?
<inkvizitor68sl> > Это плазма падает, а юнити аккуратно ложится.
<inkvizitor68sl> Аккуратно ложится, медленно снимает с себя core и призывно постанывает в сислог.
<inkvizitor68sl> kobzar: да так же
<inkvizitor68sl> там бинарник
<kobzar> так вот найти его не могу
<kobzar> adb  победил
<shenmue> молодец
<shenmue> снимай с него дроп, оружие и спрячь тело
<kobzar> осталось всего немного добить гребанный unity
<kobzar> перерыл весь гугл - но решентя не нашел
<kobzar> хотя это может и подождать, еще остался неясен вопрос с МБР. Поставил убунту как вторую систему - grub автоматом создал раздел загрузки с виндой но загрузиться в ней не могу.. чтото он таки испортил
<shenmue> про юнити я тож говорил
<shenmue> а что с мбр ?
<shenmue> в винду не пускает?
<Sergey_IT> значит судьба - винда не нужна
<kobzar> не видел я что бы вы про юнитит чтото сказали, а с виндой хз - выбираю загрузить винду - начинает мигать курсор в левом верхнем углу и все .. даже активности винта нет ...
<shenmue> ну прально. винда в убунту не пускает. а убунту в винду.
<shenmue> мбр востанови потом граб
<kobzar> из под линукса мбр как то восстановить можно ?
<Sergey_IT> kobzar, а дисков в компе сколько?
<kobzar> 4
<kobzar> Пристрій Завант  Початок     Кінець     Блоків  Ід  Система
<kobzar> /dev/sda1   *           1        5014    40272706+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kobzar> /dev/sda2            5014        9730    37877761    5  Extended
<kobzar> /dev/sda5            5014        9530    36276224   83  Linux
<kobzar> /dev/sda6            9531        9730     1600512   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Sergey_IT> !paste > kobzar
<ubuntuhelp> kobzar, please see my private message
<kobzar> !paste ololo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste ololo'
<Sergey_IT> kobzar, это разделы, а hdd сколько?
<kobzar> ааа понял
<kobzar> 1
<inkvizitor68sl> !whitespace
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='whitespace'
<inkvizitor68sl> !whitespace is <reply>
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> !whitespace is <reply> .                                                                                                                                                                                      .
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !whitespace
<ubuntuhelp> .                                                                                                                                                                                      .
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<_d4vid> re
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ох уж етот яблокофон! Ни с кем по блютус не конектится(
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЩА убунту на него натравлю
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: хах)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага а я ему говорил покупай на андроид телефон. Вывалил за ялокофон теперь по кабелю фотки скидаем)
<Sergey_IT> теперь мак покупай )
<[v-8]_jupiter> телефон не мой)
<[v-8]_jupiter> У мну стационарка с ламповой ubuntu) и SE w810i))))
<_d4vid> ламповой ubuntu
<_d4vid> ?
<_d4vid> lamp?
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter: помню мы уже телефонами мерялись ) у меня SE k700i
<[v-8]_jupiter> хороший телефон
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter: у него приемо/передатчик хороший
<Nadezhda> :)
<Sergey_IT>  Nadezhda - sergey и кто?
<aleksandr> урааааааа я на официальном канале ubuntu. Всем привет
<Nadezhda> Сергей- муж. Комп отдан мне на растерзание, первую ubuntu назвала его именем))
<[v-8]_jupiter> )))
<AndreX> aleksandr: привет, чё сломал :)
<Sergey_IT>  Nadezhda - это я уже знаю )
<aleksandr> 2 недели c linux и ваще в восторге !!!
<inkvizitor68sl> прекратите меряться телефонами
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я куплю desire z
<Nadezhda> ) ubuntu быстрее wind, еще раз убедилась
<Sergey_IT> убунта по имени Сергей - а что.... мне нравится ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> и буду меряться юзая аж 2 отличных телефона
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ну ну )
<inkvizitor68sl> что нуну?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а какой сейчас?
<inkvizitor68sl> треть месячной зарплаты
<inkvizitor68sl> Zeus
<aleksandr> пока ничего не сломал только irc настроил и быстрее в канал :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а поконкретней)
<Sergey_IT> aleksandr, теперь постарайся, чтобы тебя не убежали с канала ;)
<aleksandr> ubuntu на много быстрее win особенно если последня нагружена резедентами например такими как каспер :)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> zeus
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: куда уж конкретнее?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91491&modelid=5147075&show-uid=455890613015183671
<inkvizitor68sl> андроид 2.3
<Nadezhda> сколько максимально можно поставить операционных систем на комп? разных.
<shenmue> сколько места хватит
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: экран маловат
<aleksandr> сколько угодно
<shenmue> но лучше одну
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: а зачем на таком девайсе большой экран?
<shenmue> это DOS
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: клава места не занимает же
<Sergey_IT> Nadezhda, а сколько надо?
<Nadezhda> то есть в принципе они все уживчивы друг с другом и ограничиваются размером харда?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: к тому же, говоря про экран, ты учитый, что цена ему - $200
<inkvizitor68sl> ну барыги продают по 300
<aleksandr> -Sergey_IT- в смысле...
<[v-8]_jupiter> $200 --где такая халява?
<[v-8]_jupiter> кого убить
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<forspam253> Âñåì ïðèâåò, ñêàæèòå êòî íèáóäü êîìáèíàöèþ êëàâèø ÷òîá â óáóíòå çàïóñòèòü êîíôèãóðàòîð ìîíèòîðîâ, ò.å. òàì ãäå íàñòðàèâàåòñÿ ðàçðåøåíèå è ðàçäâàèâàåòñÿ ñèãíàë íà äâà ìîíèòîðà, ÷åðåç îáîëî÷êó íå âàðèàíò, ó ìåíÿ ñ÷àñ îäíà çàñòàâêà íèêàêèõ ïàíåëåé íåò, òàê ïîëó÷èëîñü, òàê ÷òî òîëüêî êíîïêàìè êàê òî íàäî
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я на маолотке 2 новеньких взял за 12 килорублей
<aleksandr> -Sergey_IT- чтобы тебя не убежали с канала ;) ... извини я не совсем понимаю
<inkvizitor68sl> на молотке*
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: http://msk.molotok.ru/vobis-highscreen-zeus-i1531540824.html
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще 100
<aleksandr> >forspam253< поменяй кодировку
<shenmue> forspam253 спс. пойду куплю
<Sergey_IT> aleksandr, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B0%D0%BD_%28%D0%98%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%29
<aleksandr> -Sergey_IT- ок, спасибо. Сейчас гляну.
<forspam253> a razve ne chitaetsya moyo soobshenie?
<AndreX> forspam253: alt+f2 gnome-display-properties
<forspam253> schas poprobuyu...
<aleksandr> -Sergey_IT- :))) спасибо я понял и учту это
<aleksandr> всем доброй ночи. До встречи
<forspam253> âñå ïîëó÷èëîñü, ñïàñèá, äàæå íå çíàþ ÷åá äåëàë, òðåòèé äåíü óáóíòó ïðîáóþ íà íîóòáóêå áåç ìîíèòîðà (ñãîðåë), ïîäöåïëåí âíåøíèé ìîíèòîð è îí îòðóáèëñÿ, à íîóòáóêîâñêèé ìåðòâûé, âîò è ñèäåë ñ îäíîé çàñòàâêîé
<ubuntuhelp> forspam253! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> forspam253	naberi /charset utf8
<forspam253> nabral no ne pomogaet, ya prosto schas s vindyi sizhu iz operyi, mozhet v etom delo
<shenmue> ya toje s operu
<forspam253> shenmue s windows?
<forspam253> о все нашел, поменял
<shenmue> na bokovoi paneli vuberi etot server i najmi PKM - svoistva. tam na vkladke ishodyawie vuberi kodirovky UTF_*
<Cooleshow> всем привет)
<shenmue> ку
<Cooleshow> вам тоже не спится?)
<shenmue> я тока проснулся
<forspam253> кстати, а как убунта ведет себя при переносе на другие железки,?
<forspam253> ну в смысле винт в другой комп
<Sergey_IT> нормально
<Sergey_IT> если проприетарные драйверы не ставил
<forspam253> значит сама все делает, а такого не получается типа драйвер контроллера винта не подходит и подсунуть куда то чего то надо? или через раз
<shenmue> о по русски заговорил
<forspam253> ну дык нашел тут в опере этот ena
<forspam253> UTF
<Sergey_IT> forspam253, ну может в БИОСе что подкрутить надо будет
<forspam253> ну если только биос то это не беда,
<forspam253> shenmue а мои первые сообщение читались, или кракозябликами вам виделись?
<Cooleshow> кто то знает, почему при включенном компизе нельзя перемещать окна в аплете переключения рабочих мест?
<shenmue> forspam253 ��� ����������, ������, ���� �� ���� ���
<shenmue> вот так
<Sergey_IT> forspam253, а я читал )
<forspam253> хм а у меня вот такая проблема была "третий день убунту пробую на ноутбуке без монитора (сгорел), подцеплен внешний монитор и он отрубился через настройки мониторов, а ноутбуковский мертвый, вот и сидел с одной заставкой, все панели управления
<forspam253> остались на том сгоревшем", но благо уже подсказали комбинацию клавиш
<forspam253> теперь уже смешно сам себя отрубил, без панелек оставил
<forspam253> а так уже хотел перустанавливать
<forspam253> :))
<XuMuK> ку, ещё раз
<Sergey_IT> ку
<XuMuK> слушайте прикол) звонит ща мужик, работает строителем, говорит у него ничо не работает))
<Sergey_IT> это к практологу
<shenmue> ну и?
<XuMuK> я приезжаю и вместо менее месяца назад мною лично 7ка не обнаруживаецо, зато вместо неё стоит хрюша без дров на едернет, звук и видео, притом ужасно тормозя...
<XuMuK> поставленная*
<shenmue> даунгрейд сделал?
<shenmue> молодец
<forspam253> ну дык даунгрейднулся мужик, сам, диск где то нашел виндовый
<XuMuK> я говорю: где? он отвечает: знакомый сказал, что так как он в 7ке не силен и не сможет если чо помочь, то давай поставим ХП...
<XuMuK> что они и сделали...
<UserName1> простите ламера
<forspam253> а че ж тебе то тогда звонит, где знакомый то?
<UserName1> как регаться
<XuMuK> говорю: ладно, ну а ули он тебе дрова то не поставил? он грит: да он на середине процесса забухал и уже неделю из комы не выходит...
<shenmue> гений твой мужик знакомый
<XuMuK> да вилы, выкидные...
<shenmue> и его знакомый
<forspam253> :))))
<shenmue> установка винды приводит в кому
<shenmue> и вредит вашему здоровью
<UserName1> как регистрироваться из убунту
<UserName1> простите ламераO:-)
<XuMuK> короче грузанул убунту, чтоб посмотреть чо за чип на сетевухе, подключаю ноут и спрашиваю: де рутер?
<forspam253> Username1 так ты и так тут, че еще регистрироваться то?
<XuMuK> он делает вот такие глоза "0_О"
<XuMuK> говрит чо ето такое?
<UserName1> ну про ник какой-то пишет...
<Sergey_IT> UserName1, где вопрос ? (?)
<shenmue> ыыы
<shenmue> клевый знакомый
<XuMuK> грю: где итернет? и тут он мне показывает преобразователь wimax-еthernet...
<forspam253> Username1 ну дык напиши любой ник, это же ник
<XuMuK> в котором провод от антены торчит, а тот что идёт от него к компу - в компе торчит, а до "интернета", видать, его знакомый не дополз))
<XuMuK> вопщем ппц я поржал)
<forspam253> споили бухлом а ведь он так хотел....
<XuMuK> аааа!!
<XuMuK> самый прикол!!
<UserName1> forspam253 а куда я ввожу /msg ubuntuhelp !nick а он мне херню каку-то пишет
<shenmue> в коме неделю?
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот думаю
<inkvizitor68sl> купить ещё один zeus за 100 баксов или ненадо
<XuMuK> када я ему ставил 7ку у него было 2 гига оперативы, а после установки хп внезапно!1! оказалось 480)))
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> мб, всмысле))
<forspam253> username1 а через какой клиент то?
<XuMuK> shenmue: ну, в этиловой))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: нужда или прихоть?)) он тебе ещё один нужен?
<inkvizitor68sl> прихоть
<inkvizitor68sl> хороший же телефон
<XuMuK> тада нех)
<inkvizitor68sl> и не протухнет почти никогда
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, а другие 1.5Гб пропили?
<inkvizitor68sl> будет запасной
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: видать))
<UserName1> h
<UserName1> Вот наконец-то
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: или просто воспользовались тем, что дяденька ламер))
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> чего бы купить то
<inkvizitor68sl> в пределах 30к
<inkvizitor68sl> аааааааааааааааа........
<inkvizitor68sl> щит
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, так в любом случае пропили )))
<UserName1> привет всем:) о чём речь
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а меня задрало, что раз в сутки надо стабильно заряжать мой корманный кинотеатр", мать его...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: гыгы =)
<inkvizitor68sl> точно
<inkvizitor68sl> возьму desire z
<inkvizitor68sl> и акк
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, решено
<XuMuK> хочу кастом ром попробовать, мож побольше будет держать...
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, не вынимай из кармана и заряжать не надо )
<XuMuK> тока там какие то геморои с 1.75 прошивкой... именно которая у меня и стоит...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а 2.3 уже есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то мне девайс без 2.3 не уперся
<inkvizitor68sl> даже текст толком не выделишь
<forspam253> народ а знает кто-то почему контроллер харда с нисчего перелетает UDMA режима в PIO и так в нем и висит? Тока счас вот случилось
<forspam253> из UDMA в PIO
<XuMuK[phone]> inkvizitor68sl, о чом мы там?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: мм ?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: ytne
<^DEMOSS^> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<^DEMOSS^> только 2.23
<XuMuK[phone]> ааа... я грю, я игралсо с зетой - прикольный,.даже на пару сек пожалел, что не его взял))
<^DEMOSS^> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: я имею в виду кастомные
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: хы)
<^DEMOSS^> не, мне дезайр по душе пришелся
<inkvizitor68sl> так дезайров 3
<^DEMOSS^> я кайноген пробовал - ужос
<inkvizitor68sl> мы про Z =)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> мне тоже cyan вообще не нравится
<^DEMOSS^> на З не видел, на дезайр пересборки  цинка  есть
<inkvizitor68sl> больше всего мне нравится опенсорсный андроид 2.3 с Launcher Pro
<inkvizitor68sl> и аппсы от фройо
<^DEMOSS^> EX laucher ?
<XuMuK[phone]> демосс, я себе тоже дезайр взял, HD,  но и зета - тоже из того же.семейства, дизайр вмсысле...
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Launcher Pro =)
<inkvizitor68sl> именно так и называется
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня телефон с таким набором летает как бешеный
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK[phone]: не, хд я не взял потому что там хад кея мало
<inkvizitor68sl> а в нем 256 памяти и говнопроц на 500 мгц
<^DEMOSS^> да и держит он меньше
<^DEMOSS^> а зету не взял из-за малой надежности и много клавиатурности )
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: чой то малой надежности?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> как владельцу зевса, мне непонятны вообще вопросы о надежности слайдеров
<inkvizitor68sl> как нервный человек я его вечно кидаю в стену ><
<inkvizitor68sl> и часто роняю на пол
<inkvizitor68sl> и открытый и закрытый
<inkvizitor68sl> и механизм ничуть не износился
<^DEMOSS^> а мне как инженеру, 2 года ремонтировавшему всю эту каку давно стало понятно, что моноблоки в надежности и обслуживании своем всегда будут надежнее , нежели аппараты составные , имеющие много подвижных частей и переходных шлейфов
<^DEMOSS^> кроме некоторых исключений
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: не, ну Foxconn это Foxconn
<^DEMOSS^> когда сама составная конструкция аппарата гасит механические нагрузки и распределяет их по составным частям аппарата, не давая произойти перегибу или резонансу
<inkvizitor68sl> они айподы, айфоны делают )
<inkvizitor68sl> так что в плане конструкции я ничуть не беспокоюсь
<^DEMOSS^> однако в этом случае  самая высокая нагрузка ложится на суставы механизма, и если суставы выполнены не качественно - то они выйдут из строя. Сначала будет прогрессирующий люфт - а затем и поломка
<[doctor]> ученые разошлись во мнениях что все же надежнее - слайдер moto или моноблок fly? ;)
<shenmue> о
<shenmue> раз я тут
<shenmue> у меня две панели в гноме обе наверху
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: люфта нет
<inkvizitor68sl> нет даже намека на люфт
<shenmue> при ребуте местами меняються что бесит постоянно
<inkvizitor68sl> всё ровно так, как было при покупке
<^DEMOSS^> черд, тогда тебе повезло ) меьталл хороший
<shenmue> их закрепить можно навсегда?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: просто конструкция достаточно умная
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: да, с этим соглашусь
<inkvizitor68sl> салазки выглядят ужасно, но система работает
<inkvizitor68sl> единственный вариант что то там поломать - отломать пазики
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в смысле, которые в салазки входят
<XuMuK[phone]> inkvizitor68sl http://db.tt/yZOr7UF
<inkvizitor68sl> они длинные и стальные >_>
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: наверное единственное удобство = что ненужно софтовой клавы на дисплее во время печати ( при работе в консоли или наборе большого текста )
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: да всегда удобна хард клава
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: гы
<[doctor]> XuMuK[phone], а что это за железка и что за софт?
<XuMuK[phone]> а к клаве я быстро привык, кстати, на тупзну виртуальной клавы не жалуйус))
<XuMuK[phone]> [doctor], htc desire hd, android froyo
<[doctor]> штатный бенчмарк что ли?
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK[phone]: очень мало
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK[phone]: у меня 2600 - 2 800 )
<^DEMOSS^> скл тест за 28 - 29 секунд
<XuMuK[phone]> demoss, ето со чтандартным ромом и не рутованый, соотвецтвенно, много всякой ненужной шняги которую хер отключишь (
<XuMuK[phone]> а чо у тя за тело?
<^DEMOSS^> HTC Desire
<XuMuK[phone]> херасе
<XuMuK[phone]> странненько
<XuMuK[phone]>  а какой бэнч то, кстати?
<^DEMOSS^> 16 gb 6 class ( 14 fat32 \ 1.5 gb ext4 + 400 mb ext4 + 100 mb linux-swap ) ром стоит RCmix DeSensed + couts99 kernel ( BFS-deadline-havs-1.075 ghz 875 mv )
<XuMuK[phone]> ааа
<XuMuK[phone]> у меня то стандартная))
<^DEMOSS^> e;jc
<^DEMOSS^> ужос
<^DEMOSS^> как ты можешь так жить
<XuMuK[phone]> я тоже хочу себе класс10 взять)
<^DEMOSS^> она хавает много ресов и батарейки + неповоротливая и тупая
<^DEMOSS^> 10 класс скоро приедет - тоже возьму
<^DEMOSS^> 6 - медленно
<^DEMOSS^> для SQL нужно больше скорости )
<XuMuK[phone]> телефону чуть больше месяца) вот таки живём))
<^DEMOSS^> рутовал бы да перепрошился
<XuMuK[phone]> вот я про чо и начал) всё руки.не доходят и какие то траблы с рутом 1.75 прошивки
<^DEMOSS^> alpharev записать на диск, с него грузануться, все по инструкции. ( или Unrevoked3 ) - сразу установится рекавери меню - из него ставить ром, ядра и небольшие патчи-фиксы. +  бэкап
<XuMuK[phone]> на xda-dev хавтушка для 1.73 катит, а.для моей нет...
<XuMuK[phone]> если дадите сцыль на гет рут фо 1.75 - буду благодарен))
<^DEMOSS^> http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php   - твоя библия
<^DEMOSS^> щас дам ссыль
<XuMuK[phone]> читай выше) а про библию - у меня xda premium стоит))
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, андроид телефоны (по крайней мере мой) вообще нельзя убить перепрошивкой
<inkvizitor68sl> в любом момент я могу взять образ и с компа накатить его
<XuMuK[phone]> можно, но сложно...
<inkvizitor68sl> и полюбоваться на андроид 1.5
<inkvizitor68sl> господи, я до сих пор его в кошмарах вспоминаю
<inkvizitor68sl> когда за 1 день ты видишь 1.5, 1.6, 2.1, 2.2, 2.3 - тебя так колбасит
<XuMuK[phone]> известны случаи, при вайпе кто-то выдернул шнур и ппц - кирпич...
<XuMuK[phone]> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> ну блин
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: я имею в виду какую бы ты прошивку не накатил. успешно накатил.
<XuMuK[phone]> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: вот мой предпоследний вендофон погиб от того, что я накатил не ту версию прошивки
<inkvizitor68sl> бутлоадер тоже слетел
<inkvizitor68sl> загрузить телефон вообще никак нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> вернее не ту версию не на ту версию )
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем 6.5 на 6.0
<inkvizitor68sl> а надо было на 6.1 чтоли
<XuMuK[phone]> да не, вапще, если руки не из жопы растут - 99,99% что всё будет ок
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: ну конечно
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: вот смотри
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: свой я последний раз шил с 1.5 на 2.3.
<inkvizitor68sl> напрямую.
<inkvizitor68sl> а винда сдохла от того, что я пропустил 1 версию.
<inkvizitor68sl> при том с завода телефон идет с 5.х
<inkvizitor68sl> на 5.х можно поставить сразу 6.5
<inkvizitor68sl> на 6.0 ставить 6.5 нельзя, только на 6.1
<inkvizitor68sl> где логика)  ?
<^DEMOSS^> http://forum.androidfan.ru/index.php?showtopic=5305
<^DEMOSS^> пробовал ?
<AndChat_> а када ты в винде логику видел нормальгую?)
<shenmue> она там есть
<^DEMOSS^> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=199447 и вот это еще работает
<shenmue> ты нажал Вкл и она Вкл что собстна логично
<AndChat_> демосс, да не катит даже темпрут :(
<inkvizitor68sl> AndChat_: точнее она ставится, но получаем кирпич
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: JTAG в помощ )
<inkvizitor68sl> при том 1 раз телефон запустился
<inkvizitor68sl> я полюбовался на шикарнейшую прошивку в черных цветах, летающую.
<inkvizitor68sl> да, она работала быстрее 2.3.
<^DEMOSS^> тогда только восстановление через JTAG
<inkvizitor68sl> быстрее, чем сейчас работает 2.3 андроид.
<inkvizitor68sl> но после ребута.... =)
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: yt ajhn )
<^DEMOSS^> не форт )
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: никто не взялся его восстанавливать кроме офф сервиса. в офф сервисе - замена ROM, 7к рублей, 3 месяца ждать деталь.
<inkvizitor68sl> пошел и за 5к в евросети купил новенький Gloflish M700, прошли уже его до 6.5 и юзал его, пока он уже тупо разваливаться не начал
<XuMuK[phone]> сам чип накрылсо штоль? нандо?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: угу
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: бред. Им лень было кабель спаять ? или у них в сервисе бокса нет ? через JTAG  за 30 минут поднимается аппарат
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: фз )
<^DEMOSS^> хотя... ты в каком городе живешь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> москоу
<^DEMOSS^> ну вот - центр
<^DEMOSS^> там все есть
<inkvizitor68sl> да лан, что там вспоминать... )
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно теперь у меня зевсег
<inkvizitor68sl> но тогда для меня это было шоком  - я полгода боялся зевса шить, вспоминая ту историю хД
<inkvizitor68sl> P.S. <- этот человек ставил OpenBSD/FreeBSD на N900
<inkvizitor68sl> не подумайте, что я нуб такой в плане прошивания =)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[phone]: хватит летать уже )
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> я хочу дебиан на дезайре )
<XuMuK[phone]> я щас в машине еду) с 3g на hspa скачет...
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: я ставил дебиан и потом депингвинятором ставил фряху
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и потом уже фряху в опенок превращал
<XuMuK[phone]> демосс, можно допилить, на xda читал хавтушку...
<XuMuK[phone]> ку
<XuMuK[phone]> я ещё тут?)
<shenmue> да
<XuMuK[phone]> да я вижу) но сё равно спсибо, Кэп))
<XuMuK[phone]> ну ка...
<shenmue> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-31
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, спокойной ночи всем
<XuMuK> ink_sleep, споки)
<XuMuK> [Raiden] ку)
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> Не спится
<XuMuK> бывает) мне тоже)
<shenmue> mva
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> химик
 * XuMuK goes sleep...
<XuMuK> споки всем!
<[Raiden]> бб
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<kobzar> Доброго утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<kobzar> так кто нибудь нашел как сделать автоскрытие панели unity  ?
<SergeyIT> а зачем, если юнити нет?
<kobzar> ну у меня она есть
<kinoprorok> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что лучше установить на ноутбук: пентиум 233, оперативка 96 и 2 гб на жестком )
<kobzar> puppylinux
<SergeyIT> kinoprorok, на форуме есть целые темы
<kinoprorok> Спасибо
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно драйвер для мака, формата dmg, использовать для подключение принтера в лине
<d_may> да штож за разрывы то милять??
<d_may> доброе утро, бубунту-ру, кстати.
<d_may> маколюбов или операфагов на завтрак нет?
<ink_sleep> d_may: есть
<dmay> ink_sleep: подать на блюде к столу!
<ink_sleep> бдыщ
<ink_sleep> ой блин
<ink_sleep> а утро же уже
<ink_sleep> надо идти собираться в инст
<inkvizitor68sl> а я спать хацу)
<inkvizitor68sl> (
<SergeyIT> ку
<dmay> пестес.
<dmay> ТП провайдера пытается меня убедить что если их сайт показывает ORA-01654: unable to extend index EXCELLENT.I_OBJ_ID_INST_ID by 1024 in tablespace EXCELLENT то это что-то не то с моим компом
<dmay> неновисть
<inkvizitor68sl> лоооол =)
<SergeyIT> dmay, у прова форум есть? Задай там этот вопрос
<dmay> да не, они уже всё починили лол
<dmay> но что, пилять, мешало мальчику сказать "простите у нас проблемы, устраним в течении 10 минут" вместо того чтоб так позориться?
<dmay> эта фигня чинится одной командой в оракловом манагере
<SergeyIT> dmay, офисный планктон не перевоспитать...
<kobzar> \0/
<SergeyIT> dmay, недавно с женой телевизор покупали, продавец глядя на мою флешку сказал, что она компьютерная и может не читаться по юсби, а жене чего-то впаривал по hdtv (а она инженер в фирме по производству профессионального tv оборудования) - в общем мы были слегка в
<dmay> хе
<skai> @voice dmay
<skai> @devoice
<crazymouse> что то сегодня тихо
<SergeyIT> все усиленно тестируют 11.04
<crazymouse> или это весна
<SergeyIT> поэт?
<crazymouse> скучающий админ
<SergeyIT> что то сегодня тихо / или это весна... а дальше могёшь?
<crazymouse> флуд развести?
<crazymouse> точнее офтоп
<SAPetrovich> <SergeyIT> могёшь.... )))
<kobzar> Так говорить то нечего...  все что было нужно уже завел
<SergeyIT> kobzar, тогда ломай )
<crazymouse> а никто не извращался, не ставил ли куда нить убунту на КПК например
<SergeyIT> сломал.. в чат... починил - сломал ... в чат ... починил ... романтика! )
<crazymouse> ))
<SAPetrovich> кстати, ребята, такой вопрос, ззакаал себе как-то два релиза ubuntu 9.10 и 9.04  хотел еще закаать а он нееее
<SAPetrovich> shipit этот
<SAPetrovich> можно как-нить закаать  еще или у них оганичение стоит, кто-нить сталкивался, или новый аккаунт заводить
<TbMa> привет. есть кто-нибудь из обладателей андроид-телефона?
<SergeyIT> здесь только андроиды с руками и ногами сидят...
<crazymouse> SAPetrovich: почта России, письма должны быть долгожданными;)
<SAPetrovich> )))
<TbMa> хотя может кто-то и так знает. пытаюсь синхронизировать фонотеку в ритмбоксе с телефоном, ругается на ошибку ввода/вывода при передаче дорожки. Это потому что карта памяти в телефоне под NTFS?
<SAPetrovich> просто я даже заказать не могу у них на сайте, пишет типа 2 раза заказал хватит - качай или делай апгрейд
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, поменяй адрес
<crazymouse> SAPetrovich: а ты адрес как указывал? кирилицой или транслитом?
<SAPetrovich> все на инглиш
<crazymouse> SAPetrovich: я заказывал очень давно писал транслитом, пришло наверное через полгода может дольше, я реально уже забы что заказывал а тут нате придите заберите
<SAPetrovich> мне через 2 недели после заказа обычно приходит
<SAPetrovich> кстати, кто-нить пробовал из са внедрять убунту в ряды обычных офисных сотрудников.....какие впечатления?
<SAPetrovich> а то собираюсь переводить у себя часть на данную ось, не знаю какая реакция будет
<SergeyIT> "обычных офисных сотрудников" ))
<SAPetrovich> ))
<crazymouse> SAPetrovich: из собственного обыта - работаю в проэктном институте перевел на убунту отдел техдок (бабушки печатают чертежи и тд в обчем маленькая полиграфия) сначала сказал что новая винда, и мне поверили, а сейчас у меня продвинутые бабушки
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, как уже это обсуждали, у них на поводу идти не надо и всё. А кому не нравится - покупайте вин и проги за свои деньги....
<SAPetrovich> <crazymouse> ыыыы....
<crazymouse> у мну вин стоит там где не обойтись (спец проги, аналогов нет) а так есть проблемы допустим в ОО плохо с колонтитулами, и если открыть один документ в ОО и МSO то будет расходится к-во страниц
<SAPetrovich> <crazymouse> у нас все молодые, и до того достаючие, хоть вешайся, чуть-что не так все....жалобы гену....епт....и х...что докажешь
<SergeyIT> crazymouse, бабушки имеют старую закалку - не то что нынешняя молодежь
<crazymouse> SAPetrovich: еще одна фишка - у нас в конторе есть пункт к требованиям в должности, там говорится о компутерных знаниях, и в результате  можно человеку предъявить что он не соответсвет должности)
<SAPetrovich> <crazymouse> )))) идея
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, "злой админ" будешь )
 * skai смотрит и непонимает, причем тут ubuntu...
<SAPetrovich> SergeyIT> я итак для них вечно злой и молчаливый
<SAPetrovich> ))
<crazymouse> skai: психологическая подготовка к переводу офиса на убунту
<skai> с этим не на канал,а к психологу
<crazymouse> SAPetrovich: а чем контора занимается? по совту все есть необходимое?
<Andante> Упс... А меня же забанили. :)
<SergeyIT> skai, боюсь, что психологу трудно будет объяснить что такое убунту... может и санитаров позвать
<skai> тем лучше
<Andante> Кто меня разбанил?
<SAPetrovich> торговлей.....в основном большинство занимается как обычно..писаниной, и в сервере терминалов сидят
<skai> Andante: эт когда тя забанили?
<Andante> skai, Вчера. :) Не согласился с инквизитором по поводу эмуляции сетевого уровня OSI драйверами usb-шных адсл-модемов.
<SAPetrovich> думаю оставить дизайнеров и стат.отдел на windows а остальных переводить
<dmay> не хочу никого расстраивать, но эта "писанина", как правило, и приносит деньги на вашу зряплату, еслишто
<skai> Andante: грубо не согласился?
<skai> в
<Andante> skai, Да вроде нет. :)
<dmay> ой, плююсик ^__^
<skai> dmay: редко редко.обычно эта писанина эмулирует бурную деятельность, несвязанную с получением прибыли
<Andante> skai, Если сильно интересно может логи и найду.
<dmay> skai: ну-ну, ага-ага. меньше надо всякие итхепеннсы читать ;)
<Guest302> Ребята можете помоч , я VariCad ставлю на убунту нормально но при запуске у меня ошибка вылетает , не найдена фигня какая то и всё тут ))
<Andante> !й
<Andante> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Andante> О, я теперь тоже умею ))
<SergeyIT> Guest302, ищи эту фигню
<dmay> Guest302: купленная?
<Guest302> нет
<skai> dmay: я не итхепенсами ориентируюсь
<dmay> или как обычно?
<Guest302> скачаная
<Guest302> с кейгеном
<dmay> а они триалом обзавелмись чтоль?
<dmay> ааааа... с кейгеном....
<Andante> кейген нативный или в вайне? :)
<skai> dmay: как дипломированный специалист по нормированию труда и прочем плюшкам - я могу легко доказать, что полезной деятельности у человека в работе - 0.3-0.5 еле еле от всего рабочего времени
<Guest302> в вайне
<dmay> Guest302: и ты посмел спрашивать что-то у сообщества, где лицензионная чистота считается одной из основоположных добродетелей?
<Guest302> да ладно вам
<skai> !rules | Guest302
<ubuntuhelp> Guest302: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dmay> skai: ну кепеде это другой вопрос. (и таки да, мне стыдно >.<)
<Andante> dmay, Я вообще-то думал что основополагающей добродетелью является не лицензионная чистота, а свобода, в т.ч. и ПО.
<skai> Guest302: мы не можем помочь с кодом, измененным пиратами. обращайся на форум того, кто писал кейген, что он сломал
<Guest302> ну спасибо
<SergeyIT> Guest302, к вам уже выехали...
<dmay> Andante: свобода ПО обеспечивается соответствующей лицензией
<Andante> skai, А что он мог сломать, если он только ключ сгенерировал?
<skai> dmay: там скорее не кпд.там много показателей можно насчитать
<Andante> dmay, Да, но не свобода пользователей.
<skai> Andante: а отрубить проверку ключа в проге?или она настолько стара, что туда не вписали такого?
<Andante> skai, /etc/hosts же :)
<skai> Andante: свобода пользователя ограничена кодексами
<skai> Andante: это ручной метод юзера,а не взломщика софтинки
<SergeyIT> skai, для некоторых этот показатель лучше бы 0.0 был - вредят только.
<dmay> Andante: пользователи, кроме тех, кто официально покупает продукты, есть жалкие нахлебники, и их интересы имеют мало значения
<Andante> skai, Половина этих EULA ничтожна по российскому ГК.
<Guest302> может посоветуете что нибудь типо варикада только бесплатный ?
<skai> SergeyIT: те, кто только вредят - итак обладают 0.0
<dmay> Guest302: nanocad
<Guest302> спасибо
<Guest302> попробую
<skai> Andante: по российскому законодательству они ВСЕ имеют силу
<skai> Andante: учи матчасть
<Andante> skai, А вот и нет. Учи матчасть.
<Andante> Вот примерно на этом этапе меня вчера и зобанели. :)
<dmay> еула - разновидность публичной оферты, акцептирующаяся кликом на галочке и кнопке далее
<dmay> ))
<Andante> Да, мы знаем что это.
<dmay> Andante: начинай коллекционировать баны от разных опов ;)
<SergeyIT> skai, по твоим методикам расчета они думаю имеют около 1.0 - (видимость бурной деятельности)
<skai> Andante: все.иди читай.а то, что тебе могут сказать мол нет - это просто эпизод злоупотребления полномочиями со стороны сотрудников соответствующих органов
<skai> Andante: несоблюдение законов - не признак их отсутствия
<Andante> skai, Я-то читал, о том и речь.
<skai> SergeyIT: нет.там как раз учат отдличать ИБД от работы
<skai> Andante: а я изучал это с теоретической и пратической точки зрения.можешь подтереться газетками и блогами, которые ты читал.существование международных соглашений, имеющих приоритетное значение и ратифицированных в РФ не
<skai> отменяли.
<Andante> skai, Я ГК читал, а не газетки. :)
<Andante> Странно да? :)
<Guest302> а нанокад под линукс есть?
<skai> Andante: слова "Cприоритетное значение" ты не понял?
<Andante> Сейчас ты еще сильнее удивишься. :)
<Andante> Я его _весь_ прочитал.
<skai> Andante: у нас многие нижестоящие акты написаны с нарушением порядка приоритетности
<skai> Andante: но это не отменяет вышестоящие
<skai> Andante: это лишь свидетелствует о том, что правовая система у нас гнилая.н
<Andante> skai, Ну это отменяет нижестоящие. Про порядок приоритетов я тоже знаю.
<skai> Andante: международные-конституция-президент-правительство-министерства-блаблабла
<skai> вплоть до локальных актов
<Guest302> а нанокад под линукс есть?
<Guest302> ау народ
<skai> Andante: так что можешь подтереться и ГКРФ.ибо его у нас тоже не соблюдают
<Andante> Международные соглашения, конституция, ФЗ, подзаконные акты (читай постановления правительства), дальше локальное законодательство.
<skai> !ask | Guest302
<ubuntuhelp> Guest302: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Andante> Фигово ты изучал.
<skai> Andante: ну ты еще пристань, что я их не все перечислил.тогда ты тоже хреново изучал.ибо их гораааздо больше уровней перечисляют
<Andante> skai, ГК это федеральный закон, и если он не противоречит конституции или международным соглашениям, то он применяется.
<skai> Andante: а международные соглашения у нас принимают еулы и прочие
<Andante> skai, Для данной дискуссии достаточно. :)
<Andante> skai, А вот еула это не международное (мягко говоря) соглашение.
<skai> Andante: в части противоречия - ГК не показателен => ты не прав и учи матчасть выше ГК
<Andante> А вот здесь меня забанили позавчера...
<skai> Andante: еула - нет.а лицензии и прочее - было еще на международных
<skai> Andante: так что пока ты про международные не почитаешь - не пытайся спорить
<skai> Andante: мой препод по защите интеллектуальной собственности нас всех таааак имел по этим поводам.так что я вынес главное из его занятий
<Andante> skai, Я прав, лицензия это вобщем-то бумажка, и к международным соглашениям не имеет никакого отношения. Международные соглашения должны быть ратифицированы конституционным большинством в парламенте. Хаха.
<SergeyIT> skai, а интеллектуальную собственность вообще отменить надо...
<Andante> Так что пока 2/3 в нижней палате парламента "принимаю" не нажмет... ))))
<Andante> И вот еулой реально можно подтереться. :) А совет подтереться ГКРФ - смешно, спасибо.
<Andante> Значит какая-то майкрософтовская писулька имеет бОльшую силу чем федеральный закон?
<Andante> И вы еще удивляетесь что страна такая и суды такие? :)
<Andante> Судьи они ж тоже не из семинарии берутся...
<SergeyIT> лучше бы из семинарии
<Andante> SergeyIT, Небесспорное утверждение... но юристы порой странные люди.
<skai> Andante: бла бла бла.напряги гугл по поводу соглашений и перечитай их.потом подотрись ГК.он хот ьпользу принесет большую.и не мешай мне завтракать
 * crazymouse|off хорошо свами но надо уехать
<Andante> Гм... и не забанил. :)
<Guest302> а тут тёлочки есть?
<Andante> skai, Не знаешь инквизитор кто по профессии?
<skai> Andante: а что тя банить?уныл как и весь этот мир
<Andante> Какой-то у тебя депрессивный взгляд на этот мир сегодня.
<dmay> кароче. все валим в канаду. /срач
<dmay> и вообще, у вас тут человек про тёлачек спрашивает
<Andante> dmay, А вот сказал бы валим на фряху - реально был бы срач.
<skai> dmay: а вот ты ему ответь...рискни, плюсанутый
<dmay> Andante: старееею ((
<skai> @voice Guest302
<dmay> skai: подлый кровавый тиран... ничоничо, мы ещё устроим вам тут египет, ога
<Guest302> нафиг ты мне войс дал?
<skai> !v > Guest302
<ubuntuhelp> Guest302, please see my private message
<Andante> dmay, Полицейское государство, полицейский канал в ирке. :)
<Guest302> да неговори
<dmay> ооо, ща начнёцца цирк? )
<skai> dmay: а мы тебя отвлекаем?ты беги, тебе на сцене выступать еще:)
<dmay> skai: ну сколько тебя учить, что аргументы типа "кто обзывается тот сам так называется" котируются только в детсадиках? (
<Andante> http://ithappens.ru/story/2762
<skai> dmay: ну ты и не применяй их:)а то слишком смешной становишься:)
<dmay> skai: facepalm.jpg ну ты-ж призводишь впечатление адекватного человека, а. обычно.
<Andante> :) ы
<skai> dmay: я завтракаю, а ты меня отвлекаешь.какой адекватности ты ждешь от голодного человека в 5 вечера?
<dmay> skai: ты только что полчаса спорил на псевдоюридичекие темы, потом прицепился к моей фразе, и после этого _я_ тебя отвлекаю?
<Andante> модераторы...
<skai> dmay: я спорил, пока котлеты жарились
<skai> dmay: потом я сказал, что я завтракаю:)
<dmay> ладно, ладно, отмазался
<dmay> кстати
<dmay> Guest302: а ты что, совсем не обиделся на незаслуженное наказание от этих подлых модераторов?
<dmay> а ведь местные телочки будут считать тебя слабаком
<Guest302> неа
 * dmay одел каску и быстро убежал джобить^_^'
<Guest302> чё мне на дулаков обижаться
<skai> dmay: он же не тролина вроде тебя:) у тебя стаж тут
<skai> Guest302: ну вот надо тебе нарушать правила и дальше.вынуждаешь
<skai> @kban --user Guest302 3600 читать правила
<skai> dmay: вот им учится надо у тебя:)
<skai> лан
<dmay> плин, надеялся цирк будет, а теперь действительно работать придётся (
<Andante> :) какого цвета глаза у телочек на убунту-ру?
<skai|sleep> @voice Andante
<Andante> :)))
<Andante> skai|sleep, ты еще ответа не дождался
<Andante> может там сразу банить надо? )))
<DenPal> можно ли в Evolution  сделать правило по извлечению вложения в папку?
<DenPal> пришло письмо в вложением от %mail% - вложение скопировать в папку
<SergeyIT> DenPal, может действие pipe to program использовать можно и найти прогу для извлечения
<DenPal> SergeyIT: кастылево :( как то
<razor96> тихо как-то.
<dmay> ну так я работать ушел же ^_^
<dmay> виндамамно. какие то нищасные 26К файлов в корзине подвесили корзину на целых пол-минуты
<kamyshovyy> ку всем
<dmay> кхм. /me нашёл в корзине 15тигиговый образ диска от виртуалки О_О
<SergeyIT> dmay, лопату побольше прислать?
<skai> SergeyIT: чтобы он смог наконец закопать венду?:)
<SergeyIT> skai, своим мусором в 15Гб он не только винду закопать может ))
<skai> san4o: венда весит 15гб.как раз на мусор:)
<dmay> SergeyIT: апще-та, я от этого мусора не страдал, т.к. места один фиг дофейхоа свободного 8]
<dmay> skai: там не только винда была, но и весь девелоперский комплект и пяток БДшек небольших сверху )
<san4o> skai: на мусор так на мусор я только за . мне то что )
<san4o> немного офтопа.седня форточки настраивал у друзей венда улыбнула. у администратора единственного недостаточно полномочий для запуска служб
<dmay> сам ставил?
<san4o> dmay: нет. антивирус попросили поставить
<dmay> а. а моральное внушение друзьям сделал? чтоб того кто устанавливал и первично настраивал анально кастрировали?
<Andante> Ухты! Зацените народ. Техподдержка sipnet в курсе существования tcpdump.
 * Andante в шоке.
<artus> хех)
<artus> а в билайне только про пинги слышали )
<Andante> Серьезно, они сначала вешали мне лапшу типа "отключите stun", "выключите проброс портов" и т.п. А потом на 6 часов задумались и выдали вот это tcpdump ip host 212.53.40.40 -s 0 -w ekiga.cap
<artus> Andante, а до этого 6ть часов маны читали по тспдампу? )
<Andante> Кстати нифига не помогло бы. Я до этого додумался чуть раньше них, судя по дампу там все должно работать. Лог непримечателен. Без патологии.
<Andante> Пакеты у обе стороны ходили, длина их ненулевая, но все равно ничего не работало.
<artus> Andante, а что чиниш то?
<Andante> ekiga
<artus> сип не работаеть?
<Andante> Починил путем удаления оной и установки linphone.
<Andante> Видать не зря про нее пишут, что она криво через нат работает.
<artus> чавой то меня екига ниразу не прельщает ) за последние 2 года только и слышно что она нифига не работатеь
<Andante> Ну... вынужден согласиться.
<artus> блин, чего ж *.img не хочет грузится в kvm то (((
<Andante> !q artus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q artus'
<Andante> !q > artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<artus> ))
<Andante> artus, :))
<Andante> А как сделать чтоб он в канал сказал?
<Andante> через |?
<artus> угу
<artus> Andante, да собрало мне на дебиан-лив образ usb-hdd в img , бутлоадером там сислинукс, только на kvm -hda binary.img говорит что нет у меня сдрома и все тут
<artus> вот думаю, или на флешу залить, или расковырять и груб натравить
<Andante> проще на флешку пульнуть, чем с виртуализацией разбираться
<artus> тобиш сдрома нет и девайс не бутабелен
<artus> да я в упор не знаю как заставить грузить флешу в тот же вбокс
<Andante> загрузи реальное железо, зачем эти сложности с виртуалкой?
<artus> хотя мультисистемс умеет делать хитрый образ и флеша станосится как бе диском для вбокса
<artus> надо наверно скрипты его расковырять и посмотреть
<artus> машинку бутать не хочется, хотя, наверно надо будет за ноутом сходить
<Andante> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30087
<Andante> дружно выхватим!
<artus> хех
<Andante> Меня тут зовут в какой-то технарь сеть понастраивать, вот я и думаю... может в рамках первоапрельского юмора поставить везде калькулятор?
<Andante> Может они и не заметят?
<SergeyIT> и зачем похожесть на винду ? (
<artus> хы
<Andante> SergeyIT, там же написано зачем. Ради смеха.
<SergeyIT> так этим постоянно занимаются умельцы....
<Andante> SergeyIT, помнишь был такой LinuXP
<SergeyIT> был
<Andante> Там вообще полное сходство было обеспечено. Он и активации просил как винда.
<SergeyIT> тогда останется только вирусов в лин накидать и полное сходство будет
<Andante> Ну а в чем проблема? Касперский там уже есть.
<Andante> вирусы можно в репозитории класть...
<SergeyIT> вообще-то это удел слабых - быть похожим на... Это не путь линукса
<Andante> :)Хороший признак что теперь это преподносится в качестве шутки
<Andante> SergeyIT, С другой стороны, знаешь, у всех машин по 4 колеса. У большинства по крайней мере. Я к тому, что не стоит изобретать велосипеды лишь бы не как в винде.
<Andante> Хорошим примером может служить перенос кнопок в левую часть заголовка окна.
<Andante> (Привет Марк)
<sharikoff> да. кнопки в левой стороне смахивают не на винду
<sharikoff> а на мак
<Andante> а давно у мака кнопки слева?
<sharikoff> очень
<Andante> :) Я просто не интересовался никогда.
<Andante> Да ерунда это все, честное слово. Кнопки могут быть либо справа либо слева.
<Andante> Слава ктулху, что это настраивается.
<SergeyIT> и вообще дело не во внешнем виде...
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/87390/eb3036d3
<Andante> А в чем же еще? :) Конечно же во внешнем виде.
<Andante> shit можно использовать как глагол?
<Andante> ну вообще да, конечно можно...
 * Andante тупит
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/23461/c960fdae
<Andante> oh, for god sake...
<cnbk> Господа, здравствуйте. Подскажите, возможно ли с помощью exclude в rsync'e выкачать репозиторий только на определенную версию убунты?
<Andante> А они что все в кучу свалены?
<cnbk> в pool в куче
<cnbk> идеологически правильный метод с debmirror не пройдет.
<ferrum>  всем привет. подскажите такой вопрос. вчера после установки новой мозилы(4) перестал работать mintupdate и пропал mintmenu. как вернуть? старую мозилу поставил - не помогает
<Andante> сурово мята обновляется.
<ferrum> подскажет кто?
<Andante> Вот за что я люблю этот канал и всегда возвращаюсь.
<SergeyIT> Andante, всё самое свежее здесь? )
<Andante> [18:01:23] <ferrum> подскажет кто? -- вот за это
<ferrum>  всем привет. подскажите такой вопрос. вчера после установки новой мозилы(4) перестал работать mintupdate и пропал mintmenu. как вернуть? старую мозилу поставил - не помогает
<Andante> bump
<ferrum> ау
<Follower> Всем ку, подскажите новичку - есть ли возможность подсунуть в исполняемый файл пароль для sudo, чтобы в терминале не надо было вводить?
<ferrum> прив. я не вкурсе, но помоему гдето можно прописать для каких программ не требовать пароль рута
<Andante> можно судо настроить чтобы определенная команда без пароля выполнялась
<SergeyIT> в /etc/sudoers
<SergeyIT> dhjlt ,s
<SergeyIT> вроде
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет!:)
<artus> sudo visudo если точнее
<Andante> судо висудо это вообще-то awesome
<artus> это вообщето This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<Andante> да нет, это все понятно, просто звучит классно :)
<artus> угу))
<Follower> лан, потом обгуглю, есть еще вопросик: как монитору изменения частоты проца назначить горячие клавиши для смены режима работы?
<artus> зачем ?
<ferrum> хз
<Follower> юзаю ноут - не удобно с тачпада переключать
<Andante> ondemand не?
<artus> cpufreg сам вообщето все переключает автоматом
<Follower> это понятно, но когда специально надо максимум выжать минут 5 - приходится переключать
<artus> O_o
<artus> вообщето при ondemand проц при нагрузке сам раскачивается, причем моментально
<Follower> я знаю что идея редкая, вопрос не гуглится, потому и спрашиваю
<Andante> Редкая-то она потому что глупая. :)
<Follower> на двух моих ноутах - не раскачивается - периодически падает, а это неприемлимо по условиям задачи
<Follower> на гениальность я и не претендовал, но можно по существу
<artus> Follower, http://paste.ubuntu.com/587840/
<Andante> Можно. Переключать частоты вручную это что-то за пределами добра и зла.
<artus> если у тебя не раскачивается значит ты чего то не того настроил )
<User879121[web]> ребят, помогите нубу, ток поставил убунту, как теперь найти 2ой комп (была локалка через винду) а теперь даж не знаю где искать
<artus> можно в принципе все, вопрос в целесообразности)
<Follower> всё из коробки - ничего не менял
<Follower> убунту 10.10
<Follower> неужели переключать режим проца можно только мышкой?
<Andante> User879121[web], smb://ip
<Andante> второй по частоте вопрос?
<Andante> или первый?
<Andante> artus, ^^
<artus> ну как то так)
<artus> второй
<artus> первый как раздать инет )
<Andante> artus, на каком месте находится вопрос про кнопки в заголовке окон?
<artus> :)
<Andante> Вообще это прикольно. В самбины шары можно попасть не напечатав ни одной буквы, при помощи одной только мышки.
<Andante> Непонятно почему это такая проблема.
<ferrum> подскажите такой вопрос. вчера после установки новой мозилы(4) перестал работать mintupdate и пропал mintmenu. как вернуть? старую мозилу поставил - не помогает
<artus> с глюками минта тебе на форум финта
<SergeyIT> Andante, проблема, так как все знают что в линуксе все в консоле делается )
<artus> *минта
<artus> ferrum, каким боком  mintupdate и  mintmenu качается убунты? )
<artus> *с
<artus> да блин, что ж за напасть то
<SergeyIT> здесь народу больше )
<artus> и что? )))
<Andante> artus, интереснее каким боком оно касается мозилы.
<artus> Andante, ну как тебе сказать) минт настолько загадочен что все может быть)
<artus> этакая убунту звер св )
<ferrum> а куда писать?
<artus> пиши в мозилу, пиши минтосборщикам
<artus> можно еще в оон написать)
<ferrum> быстрее перебить
<Andante> В гаагский трибунал по правам человека.
<ferrum> оч смешно
<ferrum> а реально, я думаю что помкольку система походу та же, то если шарите в убунте то и тут поможете
<Andante> А то! Ты просто не можешь оценить потому что ты жертва.
<ferrum> просто чтото перебилось вместе с мозилой, путон может или еще чтото
<artus> ferrum, я еще раз спрашиваю , причем тут костыли минта к убунте ?
<ferrum> Теска! (Артус), при том что это та же система
<Andante> ferrum, Мы бы может и могли помочь, но твоя проблема уж очень дистроспецифична.
<artus> ferrum, ты издиваешся???? то что у тебя нагнулось это костыли минта, в бубунте их нет!
<ferrum> я попробывал на другом компе - та же фигня. т.е проблема с мурзиллой.
<artus> и чего они там за меню им апдейтеры выдумали я понятия не имею, так же не пойму нафиг оно надо
<ferrum> нет я не издеваюсь, минт тот же убунта но более допиленная
<ferrum> короч, на любителя
<Andante> Let teh holywar begins!
<ferrum> точнее для не любителя мозгоклюйства. но это уже отступление от темы
<artus> ferrum, а теперь перечитай мои сообщения и может до тебя дойдет их смысл
<artus> пофторяю последний раз, у тебя нагнулся специфичный минтовский костыль
<artus> который к убунте ну ни коем образом не относится
<ferrum> да я поня что ты просто нехош помоч.обновления в убунте нету чтоли? есть. и используется такой же менеджер обнов только другой сурслист
<Andante> ferrum, обновления есть, но меню после обновления лисы не нагибается :)
<artus> ferrum, причем тут обновления? sudo aptitude apdate && sudo aptitude upgrade
<artus> вот и все обновление
<Bokr30> Привет всем
<Bokr30> Народ нужна помощь с remmina
<Andante> Ну по крайней мере я так думаю что не нагибается. :) В точности я не знаю...
<ferrum> а том то и дело что  sudo aptitude apdate и  sudo aptitude upgrade не пашут.
<artus> O_o
<ferrum> мурзила просто бетка. и к стати, ставил я ее как на убунту а не как под минт
<artus> а ты как мозилу то ставил?
<ferrum> пля.. ну ты терь читай вопрос. ПОСЛЕ УСТАНОВКИ МОЗИЛЫ перестало работать
<artus> и зачем тебе бера если 4я релиз ?
<artus> @kick ferrum не матерись
<Bokr30> Может кто помочь ?
<SergeyIT> нет
<Andante> Bokr30, ask-to-ask protocol is obsolete and not supported any more
<Bokr30> Andante:  не понял
<artus> куда это улетел ломатель минта
<Andante> artus, так тыж его и вышиб
<Andante> Bokr30, в гугл-транслейт скопируй
<artus> дык че не возвращается) разбился в полете чтоль? )
<Andante> artus, Тукс птица гордая...
<Bokr30> Так и сделал
<Bokr30> АСК-на-спросите протокола является устаревшим и больше не поддерживается
<Bokr30> какой протокол чего  не поддерживает
<Andante> Bokr30, Я имел ввиду что не надо спрашивать можно ли спросить.
<novns> Bokr30, на вопросы "может кто помочь?" никто никогда не ответит "да, я могу!"
<Andante> !q | Bokr30
<ubuntuhelp> Bokr30: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<SergeyIT> люблю ворон...
<Bokr30> Понял , сори
<SergeyIT> за сообразительность
<Andante> novns, Вот так у них тут... юмора не понимают.
<novns> Andante, а давно ли ты пересел на убунту?
<Andante> novns, Здесь не требуют регистрации.
<novns> как с гентушного канала прогнали?
<Andante> novns, Убунты у меня нет и не было. Хотя на 95% вопросов можно ответить не приходя в сознание. И никогда не видев убунты.
<Bokr30> В remmina есть пункт общая папка, ставлю галочку указываю media что бы флэшку видит в терминале она видится 1 раз а потом вылитает с ошибкой в чем может быть трабл ?
<Andante> Bokr30, Может текстом ошибки поделишься?
<novns> Andante, потом сюда ещё иван придёт, рекламировать свой палудис
<novns> как замену апту
<Bokr30> нет доступа к \\tsclient\media и т.д.
<Bokr30> uduntu 10.10  Remmina 0.9.3
<Andante> novns, Ну и что ты предлагаешь?
<novns> наслаждаться жизнью, что ещё
<Andante> novns, прям хиппи. :)
<Bokr30> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена ubuntu 10.10. Я подключаюсь через Remmina  Версии 0,9,3 к терминальному серверу windows 2008R2 и хочу увидеть файлы и скопировать их в терминале на рабочий стол. в remmina я поставил галочку "общая папка" и путь к media. В терминале открываю мой ко
<Andante> Bokr30, иии... fail.
<Andante> Bokr30, Твой IRC-клиент обрезает сообщения на полуслове. :)
<Andante> Подели его пополам.
<Bokr30> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена ubuntu 10.10. Я подключаюсь через Remmina  Версии 0,9,3 к терминальному серверу windows 2008R2 и хочу увидеть файлы и скопировать их в терминале на рабочий стол. в remmina я поставил галочку "общая папка" и путь к media.
<Bokr30> В терминале открываю мой компьютер, вижу флэшку с файлами но как только пытаюсь отрыть файл или зайти в другую папку на флэшке   windows пишит нет доступа  и т.д. Скажитье пожалуйста что не так и где капать. Спасибо !!!
<Andante> А что терминальный клиент пишет в консоль при этом?
<Andante> Запусти его из консоли.
<Andante> терминал-консоль... консоль-терминал. Так и запутаться недолго.
<Bokr30> нет доступа к \\tsclient\media возможно у вас нет прав на использования  этого сетевого ресурса и .....
<Andante> Это винда пишет, я так понимаю?
<Bokr30> да винда
<Andante> А я тебя просил показать что реммина при этом в консоль пишет.
<Bokr30> сори как это посмотреть :)
<Bokr30> а она ни чего не пишит
<Andante> Bokr30, из консоли запустить эту реммину.
<Bokr30> Andante я не умею
<Andante> gnome-terminal открыть умеешь?
<Bokr30> я не такой опытный
<Andante> ясно...
<Andante> Ну чо, жми Alt-F2, и пиши туда gnome-terminal
<Andante> Кто-нибудь знает как бинарь этой ремины называется? :))))
<artus> fdnjrjvgkbnjv ljgjkybn
<Bokr30> так и называется
<artus> автокомплитом дополнит
<Andante> artus, он не такой опытный
<Bokr30> roman@ubuntu:~$ remmina
<Bokr30> Remmina plugin RDP (type=Протокол) registered.
<Bokr30> Remmina plugin RDPF (type=Файл) registered.
<Bokr30> Remmina plugin RDPS (type=Настройка) registered.
<Bokr30> xkbLayout: us	xkbVariant:
<Bokr30> xkbLayout: us	xkbVariant:
<Bokr30> find_keyboard_layout_in_xorg_rules: 409
<Bokr30> detect_keyboard_layout_from_locale: 409
<Bokr30> Using US (0x00000409)
<Bokr30> Loading keymap evdev
<Bokr30> xkbfilepath: /usr/share/freerdp/keymaps/evdev
<Bokr30> Loading keymap aliases(qwerty)
<Bokr30> xkbfilepath: /usr/share/freerdp/keymaps/aliases
<Bokr30> kbd_init: detect_and_load_keyboard returned 1033
<artus> @kick Bokr30 флудер
<artus> да он по ходу вообще с головой не дружит
<Andante> именно. :)
<Andante> Bork30 that is exactly why cant touch my markers.
<Bokr30> сори я не хотел
<artus> Bokr30, не хотел бы не далел
<artus> !paste | Bokr30
<ubuntuhelp> Bokr30: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Andante> Bokr30, теперь мне нужно чтобы ты сделал 3 вещи.
<Andante> Bokr30, нет, 4 вещи.
<Andante> 1. Перестал гадить у меня в привате. 2. Открыл для себя любой paste-сервис. 3. Воспроизвел проблему на винде. 4. скопировал на пасте-сервис лог реммины после шага 3.
<artus> хе
<Bokr30> Я понял спасибо
<skai> !pm > Andante
<ubuntuhelp> Andante, please see my private message
<skai> Andante: учись
<Andante> Спасибо, это помогает реально. :)
<Andante> И почему они пишут мне в приват? Так что медом намазано?
<Bokr30> нет что бы тут "не гадить"
<SergeyIT> Andante, мне иногда тоже пишут, но вежливые
<Andante> Любому же ясно что с 80 юзеров в 80 раз больше шансов получить суппорт чем с одного.
<Andante> Вежливые... По-моему в рунете это явление отсутствует как класс.
<total__> приветствую всех
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему же
<inkvizitor68sl> я очень вежлив, если меня не выводить
<SergeyIT> Andante, бывает )
<Bokr30> Я сюда первый раз зашел, а про вежливость вы зря
<[s]pam> Доброго времени суток, господа))
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Да-да... "две вещи ненавижу: расизм и негров".
<inkvizitor68sl> привет, спамер
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Помню я какой ты вежливый.
<inkvizitor68sl> так здесь то меня всегда доводят
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, То есть так-то ты доктор Джекил, а как на канал заходишь - сразу мистер Хайд? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> кто все эти люди?
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Странная_история_доктора_Джекила_и_мистера_Хайда долго рассказывать
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, как у тебя с литературой запущено
<Andante> SergeyIT, или с кино.
<Andante> Или с комиксами. )
<SergeyIT> неее, надо книжки читать - остальное отстой
<Andante> Кино тоже можно смотреть. :) почему нет?
<artus> O_o по стивенсону  уже комиксы делають?
<Andante> artus, я уверен что про джекила/хайда есть дофига вторичного творчества.
<Andante> Этот... как его? Халк чтоли?
<SergeyIT> вот если бы вновь сюда приходящие сначала читали, а потом всяким творчеством занимались... мечта )
<artus> ога) недаждешся такого щастья )
<inkvizitor68sl> я не думаю, что джекил и хайд это общепринятая классика)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, эм, инк, это класика )
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, Ну... Р. Л. Стивенсон довольно известный автор. :)
<total__> вас почитаешь, так и книгу подумаешь вас попросить написать
<artus> причем даже гдето около общего курса зарубежной литературы)
<artus> в области английских песателей) на равне с лондоном и остальными)
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> классика это толстой, фолкнер, пушкин в конце концов
<artus> угу, в твоем понимании класика только русская может быть?
<Andante> Короче Джекил/Хайд довольно часто используется в качестве метафоры, когда говорят о злобной темной сущности, которая по ночам просыпается.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: фолкнер - русский?
<[doctor]> Джекил/Хайд 100% входят в курс классической литературы 19-20 века
<[doctor]> в ВУЗах ессно
<Andante> Ну в школьную программу оно не входило, по крайней мере в мои времена. А что там в вузах, я не знаю.
<[doctor]> в школьной программе вроде в 5 классе вересковый мед)
<Andante> Бог миловал, я этой участи избежал.
<Andante> [doctor], что-то стивенсоновское там было, но что именно я уже не помню.
<Andante> Сильно прогуливал. :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чегой то я про фолкнера от тебя только узнал)
<[doctor]> в любом раскладе Стивенсон это примерно как Золя, Мопассан, Ибен и т.д.... неотъемлимая часть классической литературы... и как раз представитель британской наряду с Киплингом, Уайлдом, Шоу и Голсуорси
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: хах
<artus> ну нобелевку получил, ну пулитцеровскую, ну модернист, к класике только он каким боком относится
<Andante> artus, А я слышал про него, но не четал. :) Очень много скучных букафф.
<artus> причем американец,
<Andante> ага
<artus> чей то инк теплое с мягким путает
<Andante> У Пушкина, кстати, почти все скукотища.
<[doctor]> американец не может быть классиком? ;)
<Andante> http://www.rvb.ru/pushkin/01text/01versus/0423_36/1826/0420.htm мне только вот это нравится
<artus> [doctor], я ж не спорю, может, ток тут было про английских и класиков
<artus> а не про американских модернистов)
<Andante> artus, В 90-х был такой фильм, назывался "Классик".
<Andante> Попробуй нагуглить сюжет.
<Andante> Там фолкнер через слово упоминался.
<Andante> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Классик_(фильм) во
<bt_need_help> mogno pisat translitom, ia sigy s back_track, nygna pomosh?
<artus> bt_need_help, нельзя
<Andante> artus, только не вздумай фильм смотреть. Жуть кромешная.
<artus> Andante, да и не думал даже )
<bt_need_help> вобщем вопрос такой. раньше у меня софтварный райд1 рутовой файловой системы.
<bt_need_help> я его снес, теперь комп не грузится никак, даже до граба не доходит. операционная убунту сервер 10.04 ЛТС (простите что все по русски, юзаю транслит.ру)
<masters_> Добрый день, подскажите, а можно ли две сессии иксов запустить одновременно на разных мониторах, используя одну двухголовую видеокарту?
<bt_need_help> перепробовал кучу вариантов, кучу раз переставлял, если честно не понимаю в чем подстава. при переустановки граба в раздел выдает ошибку "нельзя записать"
<Andante> masters_, можно, но там проблем не оберешься
<masters_> например?
<bt_need_help> не знаю как еще сформульровать вопрос, спросите я скажу все что нужно, компьютер передо мной.
<Andante> masters_, да я сам не пробовал. Одна знакомая ковыряла - каждый день прибегала с новым глюком.
<bt_need_help> господа, прошу помощи еще раз. проблема - ставлю убунту сервер 10.04, а он не запускается. уходит в циклический ребут.
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет, кто нить обновлял 10  убунту сегодня?
<|rapidsp|> а че с ней?
<|rapidsp|> дофига всего прилетело...
<Ecclesiast> да какой то пакет был на 50мб со странным названием, я думал мож кто обратил внимание.
<boris> fr
<boris> fr
<boris> f
<boris> r
<Andante> а можно хоть название узнать?
<boris> ef
<boris> re
<boris> f
<boris> erq
<boris> иха
<Andante> пыщ...
<safinaskar> уррра
<artus> @kick boris
<safinaskar> наконец-то меня разбанили :)
<safinaskar> помните, я с Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-B пошутил? :)
<artus> safinaskar, могу опять забанить
<safinaskar> artus: не надо :)
<safinaskar> а я однажды дебиан до убунты обновил!!!
<Ecclesiast>  safinaskar я вчера с дуру чуть гнома в кде не правратил:-[
<safinaskar> Ecclesiast: да это любой может. а вот дебиан до убунты...
<boris> Подскажитите плз решения проблемы с флеш плеером, процесор загружает сильно...
<Ecclesiast> Да это сильно)))
<Ecclesiast> Чё за плеер и где загружает
<boris> В браузере Опера
<Andante> boris, это не лечится
<Ecclesiast> boris ставь лису
<boris> Лису?))
<boris> что это)))
<|rapidsp|> или волка
<boris> запарился гуглить... думал здесь все на пальцах раскажут и покажут...)
<safinaskar> boris: имелся в виду firefox
<safinaskar> boris: хотя вряд ли поможет
<Andante> boris, поставь "включать плагины только по запросу"
<Andante> boris, Заодно избавишься от всех флеш-баннеров.
<artus> достаточно флешблок или носкрипт поставить
<Andante> artus, ага, в оперу
<artus> оперу вообще выбросить )
<Andante> artus, Согласен.
<Andante> Но тем не менее я стараюсь предложить пациенту все возможные альтернативы.
<Andante> Несмотря на то, что меня за это регулярно банят.
<Andante> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30090
<Andante> Обнаружено новое оборудование, господа.
<Andante> произвести поиск драйверов в интернетах?
<Andante> Да, нет не в этот раз, нет и никогда в будущем.
<artus> ))
<Andante> Надо сказать что я здорово задолбался прикручивать драйвер brother-а к капсу. Драйвер есть и даже работает, но установить его это нетривиально.
<Andante> Там куча каких-то врапперов, костылей, подпорок... и не поймешь что куда.
<artus> при этом будут поддерживаться все 268 выпущенных с 2005 года моделей принтеров серии Epson Inkjet, афигеть просто новость, а если не епсон, а если не инкджект...
<Andante> Да ну это все частности. Самый жЫр это "автоматическая установка без участия пользователя".
<artus> вот кто кто а уж разработчики железа могли бы сторону пользователей линукса смотреть, это ж не софт ) купят полюбому )
<Andante> Сдается мне, что cups по количеству костылей запросто уделает иксы.
<artus> Andante, только вот что оно и откуда будет ставить тоже интересный вопрос )
<Andante> потому и с дровами проблема.
<Andante> artus, с сайта производителя. Откуда еще?
<Andante> Сайт сапопа по-тихому взломают, и тебе оттуда три руткита прилетит. :)
<artus> не, ну если эта искалка будет официально прикручена то я согласен)  а если сходите туда, прикрутите какие то репы и поставте , тогда будет как то подозрительно
<Andante> В самих дебианах-то сурово, там криптоподписью каждый пакет подписан.
<aleksandr> всем привет
<stalkermobi> Меня спросили, чем убунту лучше винды. Ну я написал типа скорость, безопасность, надежность. Но им мало. Что ещё написать?
<aleksandr> winff не может конвертнуть из mp3 в ogg :((( vorbis стоит
<aleksandr> кто сталкивался с этим помогите плиз
<aleksandr> пишет unknow encoder 'vorbis'
<Andante> stalkermobi, напиши что можно грабить корованы.
<aleksandr> если этого мало стоит ли продолжать разговор ???
<stalkermobi> Та я бы тоже так сказал бы, но недавно таким же был :)
<spacem0nkey> ребят, всем доброго вечера, а насоветуйте плз как мне поступить, имеет место быть у меня на одной машине убунта и винда, винда грузится через граб бубунтовский, а вот я наприер хочу переставить венду, как это наиболее безболезненно для г
<spacem0nkey> раба сделать?
<Andante> spacem0nkey, первые 446 байт с харда дерни, переставляй винду как обычно. Потом вернешь их на место загрузившись с livecd.
<aleksandr> да полюбому надо будет восстанавливать mbr
<aleksandr> в смысле грабик
<[doctor]> aleksandr, эмм.. а стандартные встроенные средства не конвертят?
<spacem0nkey> Andante а подробнее? а то я чёт недопонял :(
<Andante> spacem0nkey, куда еще подробнее? Тебе надо сохранить первые 446 байт с жесткого диска в файл.
<aleksandr> блин я ваще в шоке никаких проблем с mp3
<Andante> spacem0nkey, dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr bs=1 count=446
<aleksandr> а вот с mp3 в родной ogg никак
<spacem0nkey> хм, каким методом это можно сделать? есть гденить в тырнетах хау-ту по данному вопросу?
<spacem0nkey> а
<[doctor]> дык и родным конвентером никак?
<[doctor]> хотя строго говоря смысла конвертить из мп3 в огг нет никакого
<aleksandr> волшебный dd еще со времен первых unix :)))
<spacem0nkey> пасиба
<Andante> spacem0nkey, множество
<spacem0nkey> шя погуглю поищу чёнить пасиба за наводку
<aleksandr> кстати ее отдел К юзают что бы винты копировать один к одному без потерь :)))
<Andante> aleksandr, а почему не акронис? :)
<aleksandr> акронис ???
<AndreX> приветы
<Andante> aleksandr, ну дык :)
<aleksandr> ну вот потому что dd быстрее надежнее и посмотри где ее начинали использовать
<aleksandr> хотя там тоже 90% win пользователей поэтому наверное и акронис
<aleksandr> хотя надо сказать что dd есть и под win
<aleksandr> ;)
<aleksandr> т.е. типа портированная под командную строку win
<aleksandr> вот так Andante
<Andante> :) Благодарю за ликбез.
<aleksandr> ладненько у кого то есть идеи по поводу winff и ogg ???
<Andante> Я надеюсь ты понимаешь что этот вопрос был не всерьез?
<aleksandr> да конечно :)
<[doctor]> aleksandr, я же предложил поюзать штатные средства.. хотя я так и не понял зачем ты этим конвертированием занимаешься
<aleksandr> да вот хочу не нарушать лицнзии :)))
<Andante> aleksandr, что такое winff?
<aleksandr> а если серьезно просто не пошло, хочу докапаться до истины
<[doctor]> это очередная гуевина для ffmpeg
<aleksandr> ага точно думал как ее покороче обозвать
<[doctor]> только смысл ее юзать при встроенном адекватном аналоге я так и не понял... что же касается лицензий то я очень сомневаюсь что есть разница в твоем случае между огг и мп3
<calculon> Есть разделы /home-xfs /-ext3 /var-reiser Задача слить var с / и отформатировать /home в reiser. Можно с livecd?
<aleksandr> позволяет конвертить несколько файлов потоком
<[doctor]> вроде аудиоконвентер тоже позволяет
<aleksandr> абсолютно никакого смысла в лицензии я писал сталкнулся с проблемой хочу решить
<calculon> Кто-нибудь мен подскажет?
<aleksandr> ладненько всем спасибо пойду еще погуглю
<aleksandr> всем удачи и до встречи
<Andante> calculon, можно, разрешаю
<Andante> artus, они у тебя тут все такие?
<artus> ))
<artus> угу )
<calculon> при форматировании uuid раздела меняется?
<Andante> calculon, да
<Andante> artus, ну надо же бороться как-то
<calculon> какой командой поглядеть?
<artus> Andante, растреливать через одного? )
<Andante> artus, ну этож не дело, они приходят и ведут себя как будто им все должны
<Andante> calculon, file -s
<calculon> угу, пасиб.
<calculon> потом fstab редактировать я так понял
<cnbk> знающих, как rsync'ом выдрать только репозиторий определенной версии убунты, не появилось?
<calculon> только данные скопировать на флешку а потом обратно
<Andante> artus, при том, что большинство их проблем может решить даже дрессированная обезъянка с гуглом :)
<calculon>  же поболтать
<calculon> я же*
<artus> cnbk, рсинком ты его не вытянеш
<artus> вернее вытянут то можно, вот только он нифиге не будет репозиторием
<cnbk> вообщем, не дурить голову, и лепить на опенсьюс перловский debmirror?
<artus> cnbk, не дурить голову и запустить ливку бубунты ил дебиана , можно в виртуалке
<artus> не, можно конечно на сусю пытатся прикрутить дебмирор, ток не факт что оно будет работать
<cnbk> если верить гуглу, то там надо будет только пачка модулей перловский с CPAN
<[doctor]> artus, будет
<artus> ну если будет то это замечательно
<Punkoff> не мог бы кто-нибудь поделиться рабочим конфигом к bacula-sd?
<Punkoff> не могу разобраться с настройкой
<Sergey_IT> ку
<dmay> будюдюдюдюдю
<dmay> о чем срач?
<VIN4ER> как ник зарегить на канале?
<dmay> !reg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='reg'
<dmay> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<dmay> VIN4ER: ^
<razor96> Тут сегодня весь день тихо, или я пропустил всё самое интересное?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ищё одын )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну может вкусный окажется :3
<Sergey_IT> razor96, всё пропустил, иди спать )
<dmay> до первого бана хотяб
<Sergey_IT> dmay, делаем ставки на сколько продержится? )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну, судя по тому, что мыло с паролем он сюда пока не спалил, то ставки делать всё таки рановато
 * Sergey_IT пошел покушать до интересного
<VIN4ER> блин, че он мыло не хочет принимать?(
<dmay> VIN4ER: какой хост?
<VIN4ER> mail
<AndreX> VIN4ER: чё пишет
<dmay> .ru ? выкидывай нафег
<VIN4ER> is not a valid email address.
<dmay> Sergey_IT: всё, он с мылойру, дальше даже не интересно (
<AndreX> VIN4ER: завои другое мыло например на gmail
<VIN4ER> dmay: а с чем мне надо? с gmail?
<dmay> с мылойру тоже регятся, в принципе. только мылору - ужасный мамонт неизвестно как доживший до нашего светлого будущего (
<AndreX> VIN4ER: а может ты мыдо не правильно ввёл
<VIN4ER> правильно
<VIN4ER> щас с gmail'ом попробую
<AndreX> а может забыл убрать <>
<VIN4ER> кхм...
<VIN4ER> я думал они нужны
<AndreX> ))
<VIN4ER> а загрузочный диск только из образа диска создать можно,да?
<aleksandr> еще раз всем привет
<aleksandr> winff mp3 to ogg victory !!!
<talifero> VIN4ER да . сам образ можно покавырять
<VIN4ER> talifero: у меня образ 10.04, ноут обновил до 10.10, я могу сделать загрузочный диск с 10.10?
<talifero> так скачяй 10,10 образ и сделай загрузочную флешку
<aleksandr> я бы тоже не заморачивался качай 10.10 и делай флеш тем более есть gui под этот ход
<VIN4ER> talifero: у меня скорость скачки 512кбит\с
<VIN4ER> talifero: лучше уж тогда 11 подождать
<aleksandr> ну если ждать можно и 13 дождаться
<aleksandr> :)))
<aleksandr> пару ночей и будет тебе 10,10
<VIN4ER> aleksandr: да не, я уже смирился и почти обновил и на компе...правда инет прерывается и последние пакеты не могут загрузиться(
<talifero> у меня обнавления всегда глючили
<aleksandr> а если локализация не принципиальна можешь вообще cd - 700 мб все равно потом апгрейтить систему
<VIN4ER> aleksandr: ну у меня и есть сd
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ,
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ето не ты к дрошке дебиан хотел прикрутить вчера?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<XuMuK> я нашел хафтушку...
<aleksandr> ладненько сегодня winff заборол :))) побрел отдыхать. всем удачи.
<aleksei`> всем привет
<aleksei`> не подскажете в чём дело?
<aleksei`> у брал строчку в файле /etc/default/grub
<aleksei`> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<aleksei`> а эффекта никакого
<artus> aleksei`, зчем ты ее убирал?
<aleksei`> ну убунту надпись хотел убрать
<aleksei`> чёт не нравится она мне :\
<artus> а просто сплеш стереть не ?
<aleksei`> ммм
<XuMuK> sudo grub-update потом делал?
<aleksei`> неа
<XuMuK> сделай
<artus> мдя
<aleksei`> сейчас ...
<aleksei`> нука проверим :)
<aleksei`> XuMuK: благодарю, помогло
<AndChat_> Точнее sudo update-grub
<AndChat_> незачто
<VIN4ER> а как под рутом заходить?
<artus> зачем?
<XuMuK> VIN4ER зачем?
<aleksei`> честно говоря не знал что груб обновлять ручками надо, думал что после перезагрузки сам обновиться
<VIN4ER> artus: экспериментировать
<artus> нуну
<XuMuK> не надо под рутом експерементировать...
<VIN4ER> а чего такого?
<XuMuK> ето чревато последствиями непредсказуемыми
<XuMuK> гг
<VIN4ER> ой, да ладно)
<VIN4ER> я аккуратно буду O:-)
<XuMuK> не ладно, а таг и есть
<XuMuK> да прибудет с тобой гугл
<XuMuK> тогда...
<VIN4ER> хорошо)
<Sergey_IT> VIN4ER, в убунту нет рута (есть только для продвинутых)
<XuMuK> а вапще нет рута в убунте ...
<artus> есть
<VIN4ER> а что есть?
<VIN4ER> как тогда изменять что либо?
<artus> man sudo
<Sergey_IT>  VIN4ER, а вот про это иди читать мурзилку
<XuMuK> но чтобы, допустим, много раз судо не песать -   sudo -s или sudo-i
<artus> я фигею , что изменять и как понятия не имеют а уже лезут , и рута им подавай , причем при загрузке
<VIN4ER> artus: да я в целом нормально разбираюсь...методом тыка, но разбираюсь
<aleksei`> artus: а как по твоему безпрактики нацчиться?
<artus> нуну, а в чем ты мог разбиратся до этого если ты про судо не слышал в убунте ?
<XuMuK> может щас парнишка совершит сасоубийство сичтемы)ыы)
<XuMuK> само*
<aleksei`> всё познаётся через собственные ошибки
<VIN4ER> да
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`: а как учат машину водить?
<artus> aleksei`, правельно, чтоб понять устройство гранаты надо по ней кувалдой вломить, да посильнее )
<artus> авось озарение произойдет
<aleksei`> artus: ты убунту с гранатой сравниваешь?
<artus> aleksei`, ты неповериш ) но она на каждый чих не в тему может склеить ласты )
<artus> иногда так что и не расклеиш потом )
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT: а хочешь сказать мурзилку почитал и поехал?
<aleksei`> artus: это понятно, только система - небеда, можно переустановить ивпредьбыть осторожнее
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, + практика под нашим присмотром )
<artus> aleksei`, типичный подход вендузятника, бекапы зло и если что можно переустановить ) нуну)
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT: вот именно, под вашим присмотром :)
<artus> aleksei`, для того чтобы что то делать хотя бы базовые понятия знать надо
<VIN4ER> Sergey_IT: ну так я и пришел для присмотра
<aleksei`> artus: всё равно не попробовав только на теории далеко не уедешь
<Sergey_IT> VIN4ER, и ты согласен выполнить, что тебе советуют?
<artus> aleksei`, для експериментов есть виртуалка, а если делать по живому експерименты ...
<Sergey_IT> виртуалка не нужна для этого
<VIN4ER> Sergey_IT:в целом да
<Sergey_IT> VIN4ER, прочитал man sudo?
<aleksei`> artus: можно и без виртуалки на втором разделе например...
<artus> эм, а второй раздел тут причем ?
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, на втором hdd верный ответ
<aleksei`> ну да, не так выразился ...
<verin_> всем привет!
<artus> а приемущество в чем ?
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`, то есть не туда повернул руль...
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT: ну извиняй, бывает ...
<aleksei`> artus: приимущество в том что хотя бы одна система не умрёт и умнее станешь
<Sergey_IT>  aleksei`, дело не в извинениях - здесь дают хорошие советы, только работать надо...
<VIN4ER> Sergey_IT: ага...щас найду книженцию какую-нить по линуксам
<artus> aleksei`, мдя, что, намного веселее убивать систему и ее переустанавливать чем ковырять ее в том же вбоксе переодически делая снапшоты ?
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT: это я так ... образно, а советы здесь и вправду хорошие дают!!!
<Sergey_IT> VIN4ER, для начала можно help.ubuntu.ru, ubuntologia.ru... а что непонятно в книжках
<aleksei`> artus: ну значит у каждого свой метод, всё равно рано или поздно все придут к одному .... по крайней мере я надеюсь
<VIN4ER> Sergey_IT:спасибо
<dmay> тактактак, я пропустил показательную порку?
<Sergey_IT> dmay: ага) . Кстати я тоже с mail.ru
<verin_> у меня большой вопрос: поставил линукс на серверную тачку, она подключена к инету через роутр, поставил на нее сайт, локально его видно и можно с ним работать, но через инет его не видно :( выкидывает на авторизацию роутора, что делать?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ты старый мохнатый дедушка из 90х, тебе можно и на мейле XD
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>настроить редирект 80 порта на сервак
<artus> главное что тачка серверная) а то что роутер открыт в мир это фигня  ) да и про проброс портов мы не слышали )
<dmay> verin_: покупать нормальный хостинг и не иить  моск
<aleksei`> сначала надо роутер настроить
<dmay> и кстати да, роутер снаружи закрыть )
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>на роутере кажется вкладка virtual_server
<aleksei`> а потом уже и хостинг и всё остальное
<artus> dmay, ану прекращай ругатцо
<XuMuK> verin_ перенаправь 80 порт на ип сервера.
<Sergey_IT> dmay: я молодой... дедушка )
<verin_> роутр я настроил на 80 но все равно перекидывает
<dmay> artus: ну я же нежно, аккуратно, культурненько так ^__^
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>криво настроил
<artus> dmay, нежно тоже не надо
<verin_> а насчет хостинга он у меня на fvds.ru  есть но база и сайт уже большой переходить на высокий тариф встает дороже :(
<aleksei`> verin_: нужно открыть 80 порт на роутере и настроить переадресациюобращений к 80 порту на порт твоего локального айпи сервера
<Sergey_IT> железо строгость любит
<dmay> artus: ех, губишь всё прекрасное на корню (
<artus> verin_, а в чем сакральный смысл держать админку роутера на 80м порту открытой в мир?
<VIN4ER> блин...начал читать команды терминала и кровь из носа пошла
<artus> хех
<artus> VIN4ER, толи еще будет)
<XuMuK> баш убийца
<XuMuK> гг
<verin_> я и хочу убрать ее от туда, чтоб перебрасывала на сервак, порты и айпи сервака указал но не хочет
<verin_> читал говорят надо бридж соеденение делать так ли это?
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>что за роутер
<verin_> сейчас там ппое
<verin_> ппое
<verin_> D-link dir 300
<aleksei`> через виртуал сервер делал?
<Sergey_IT> VIN4ER, почитай про файловую систему для начала
<VIN4ER> Sergey_IT:окей
<san4o> verin_: пробрасывается через нат порт на всех подобных железяках. чтото не так настроил. можеш конечно сделать и бриджем если не получается
<dmay> ох лол, как переносить "большой сайт" на более дорогой тариф, так дорого. а как пускать его через дир300, так это нормально, в порядке вещей, логично и очевидно
<verin_> сначала пробовал на винде серверной не пошло, потом виртуалку с линуксом, завтра думаю снести винду и поставить линукс
<artus> dmay, главное что убунта на сенрверной тачке )
<dmay> а, ну это да, ну это само собой
<artus> verin_, ты мануал к роутеру осиль для начала
<artus> а потом уже за "сервера" берись
<verin_> переездил мануал вдоль и поперек
<dmay> хотя на серверную тйлачек сложнее клеить - там компиза из коробки нет
<verin_> толку ноль
<artus> verin_, тебя носом ткнуть?
<dmay> verin_: о чем это говорит?
<artus> я ж достану щас мануал, ткну носом и зобаню тебя нафиг как ацкого обманщика
<verin_> жжошь, видел я его тебе говорю и читал, если хочешь приезжай настрой я те торт куплю
<dmay> оооо! свежая кровушка очередного кулхацкера!!
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>wan-80-80-lan-pc_ip
<artus> verin_, ты мне хочеш сказать что Enable Web Access from WAN? у тебя отсутствует как клас ?
<artus> Virtual Server  тоже ?
<artus> Port of Web Access from WAN не дает поставить порт на каком админка висит?
<verin_> Virtual Server - где он?
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>d yfnt
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>в нате
<SAPetrovich> кажется
<verin_>  Port of Web Access from WAN порты я прописывал перекидывает на авторизацию, ладно завтра все заскриню и покажу))
<artus> verin_, http://www.dlink.ru/ru/faq/68/275.html
<dmay> провайдер цццууволощ. до вконтактика у них 100Мбит есть, а до ютубчика не осилили (
<verin_> да именно его читал и по нему делал
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>где-то у д-линка были эмуляторы железа....глянь и сравни свои настройки и там
<artus> verin_, адрес , логин пас в личку кинь, от роутера
<verin_> завтра тогда скрины все сделаю и покажу
<verin_> ок, завтра скину, во сколько будешь по мск здесь?
<verin_> или лучше в icq
<artus> еще не знаю, но я в принципе всегда сдесь
<verin_> оки спасибо всем огромное :)
<Sergey_IT> verin_: icq - это здесь ругательство на 3 буквы )
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>http://www.dlink.ru/ru/faq/69/300.html
<verin_> ок, понял не знал сори кого послал, хд
<VIN4ER> тэк-с всем пока...пойду читать "сказку" на ночь)
<aleksei`> SAPetrovich: это ссылка на di-521, а не на dir-300
<aleksei`> хотя... принцип тот же
<SAPetrovich> <aleksei-принцип тот же
<Sergey_IT> VIN4ER, и помни - в линуксе файлы - это всё! )
<XuMuK> или всё - файлы))
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<Sergey_IT> один ушел страшилки на ночь читать...
<aleksei`> а firefox-4 с репозиториев кто-нить уже себе поставил?
<Sergey_IT> кто-то ставил
<aleksei`> атоу меня пре релиз Namarok какой-то )
<artus> у меня 4й)
<aleksei`> репы эти - ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa?
<UPDOZNAK> Всем привет
<AndreX> UPDOZNAK: привет
<XuMuK> ку
<UPDOZNAK> какой адрес у баша ? /bin/shell/bash ?
<dmay> use whereis, Luke!
<AndreX> /bin/bash
<AndreX> пипец
<UPDOZNAK> Тьфу точно
<UPDOZNAK> Да ладно всякое бывает
<UPDOZNAK> Ее такой вопрос - fsck -fy /dev/ad6p1 , говорит fsck: could not determine system, как бы его победить ?
<UPDOZNAK> *determine filesystem type
<UPDOZNAK> А система UFS with soft updates
<yurau_> кто здесь?
<yurau_> произошло радосное событие.
<yurau_> Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 (Natty Narwhal) Released. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau_: баян жеж
<yurau_> да увидел на форуме. мне письмо с анонсом только сейчас пришло
<amigo> После выпуска 11.04 Марк будет переименовывать Ubuntu в другой проект
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-01
<Abbattar> О-па!
<Vagab> всем здрасти
<Vagab> есть кто нить живой?
<verin_> всем привет
<Vagab> привет
<Vagab> ты как с убунту на ты?
<Vagab> верин?
<ontoz> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/6093685 все, пришел конец
<verin_> Vagab я те вличку написал
<|rapidsp|> еще и на дату обратить внимание
<polatov> парни, где тут ошибка http://paste.org.ru/?a9xg5v ???
<rapidsp_> дауж... фринод прям таки рвет от креативу
<updoznak>   ontoz 1 апреля
<updoznak> Тут на нонейме лапша прошла , про то , что пу и ме отдали курилы голодающим и бедным япо
<updoznak> там за 4 часа набилось 390 каментов
<updoznak> советую посмотреть фильм the jacket от кронеберга и его экзистенцию
<updoznak> яркие представители киберпанка
<updoznak> А есть ли среди вас человеки постигшие фрю?
<SergeyIT> ук
<updoznak> SergeyIT: привет
<geomaster> Вопрос. У пользователя автоматически удаляется каталог Desktop в домашнем каталоге. Как и чем отследить какой процесс это делает?
<updoznak> SergeyIT: диск фс UFS 4kb with soft updates, OS FreenAS on boot он пишет file system not clean run manually fsck
<updoznak> SergeyIT: fsck -fy говорит could not determine file system type
<SergeyIT> geomaster, он не нужен
<updoznak> fs
<updoznak> maybe sata controller is not supported ? Or problem with fs
<updoznak> тьфу
<geomaster> SergeyIT: Я понимаю, что не нужен, но у пользователя был настроен виджет KDE для отображения папки, а там (в Desktop) - ярлыки на запуск программ с параметрами. В основном, rdesktop
<updoznak> наверное не там пишу
<updoznak> пойду дальше постигать азы английского языка
<geomaster> SergeyIT: так вот, с утра этот каталог самостоятельно удаляется. Создаю руками и через 2-3 минуты он удаляется
<geomaster> Может, первоапрельское что?
<updoznak> процесы стали верить в деда мороза и первое апреля ?
<updoznak> *процессы
<geomaster> вчера всё было нормально, а сегодня виджет сообщает, что папки нет.
<geomaster> создал руками и chmod 555
<geomaster> в логах нигде про ошибку не пишет
<geomaster> даю права 700 (как было) и через 2-3 минуты папки нет
<updoznak> барабашка ?
<geomaster> в памяти подозрительных вещей нет...
<geomaster> rkhunter ничего не нашел
<geomaster> clamav тоже
<geomaster> мистика какая-то...
<geomaster> в "голове" компа работают nepomuk, akonadi. Они могут такое делать?
<SergeyIT> geomaster, ищи шутника
<geomaster> Удаленный доступ отключен, ssh и прочее - отключено. На ПК имеют доступ два человека - оператор и я. Оператор не имеет даже малейших рутовых прав, лишен даже sudo.
<geomaster> SergeyIT: как? Чем отследить доступ процесса к папке?
<novns> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<SergeyIT> novns, весь инет скоро таким будет? )
<verin_> Кто может реально помочь в следующем: хочу разместить сайт на серваке, локально его открывает, но при заходе с инета попадает на авторизацию модема, сделал проброс на 80 порт и ip тачки где стоит сайт не помогло, может что не так сделал, прошу помощи
<SergeyIT> verin_, это опять ты? Смени роутер, если этот не настроить
<verin_> поставил Acorp 420 Lan
<verin_> тоже самое
<romanbailey> Попробуй отключить удалённый доступ к Web-админки модема, если там такое есть.
<geomaster> ... или переназначь порт админки с 80 на, например, 8080
<romanbailey> именно
<SergeyIT> verin_, и почитай книжки...
<zipfer> народ, как сделать зеркало репозитория, так что бы в него качалось не все сразу, а только то к чему есть обращение, что бы при следующем запросе пакеты были уже в репе?
<geomaster> zipfer: apt-cacher
<geomaster> zipfer: есть еще pkg-cacher, этот умеет не только deb-пакеты кэшить, но и rpm
<zipfer> спасибо, ща почитаю
<geomaster> На счет своей проблемы отвечаю сам себе. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-audit-files-to-see-who-made-changes-to-a-file.html
<amigo> Хочешь на секретный канал админов убунту? Отправь сообщение боту и получи инвайт: /quit ubuntuhelp invite me please
<SergeyIT> amigo, не хочу, админы и так достали....
<Vagab> а что бы образы дисков читать какой пакет ставить? на убунту 10.10
<Vagab> иль такое нельзя сделать?
<amigo> Vagab: mount mycoolgayporn.iso /mnt -o loop -t iso0996,udf
<SergeyIT> amigo, не  путай - это не пакет
<amigo> )) так зачем ставить, когда уже всё стоит?
<amigo> вместо iso0996 надо iso9660
<SergeyIT> amigo, чтобы все работало надо все ставить )
<SergeyIT> в данном случае без пакета монтировки не обойтись )
<hobagos> при автомонтирование самба-ресурса в fstab не работает пароль на кириллице. как быть?
<novns> сменить пароль
<hobagos> у всех пользователей не поменять
<verin_> еще возник вопрос, есть сеть с компами в основном на них винда 7, имя компов на русском, в убунту захожу в сеть компы вижу зайти могу только на те которые на транслите, а руские отображает ироглифами и зайти не могу пишет: не удалость подключить мес
<verin_> тоположение, как это исправить? за ранее спасибо!
<yurau> кто знает репозитарии для старой видеокарты 9600 ати есть?
<verin_> хелп
<sunnydrake__> ставь галлум
<verin_> sunnydrake__: ставь галлум - это мне?
<sunnydrake__> да.
<qwe> а как врубить аську ?
<verin_> а как на енглише?
<sunnydrake__> поройся на phoronix.com там есть тесты 9600 c обвязками разных дров выбереш то что подходит
<qwe> login.icq.com юзать ?
<verin_> qwe да
<qwe> пишет мол слишком быстро конекчусь
<verin_> qwe поставь Pidgin
<qwe> я пиджин и юзаю
<oxothuk> пиджин довольно хорош
<oxothuk> кто уже юзал бетту 11ю04?
<verin_> у меня норм конектит пиджин
<SergeyIT> не я
<sunnydrake__> qutim->pidgin->kopete
<verin_> галлум - где его найти?
<sunnydrake__> глянь сначала тесты на форониксе.
<sunnydrake__> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3Nw если на галлум покусишся..
<qwe> а вот заработало, надо было выйти офлайн и потом онлайн
<verin_> ))
<qwe> и отключить ссл с клиентлогин
<verin_> у меня с ними норм идет
<updoznak> zloy: ты не в Архангельске случаем живешь ?
<SergeyIT> updoznak, а в Архангельске все злые?
<updoznak> SergeyIT: нет , просто есть знакомый с ником Zloy заядлый виндовод , думал удивиться.
<updoznak> SergeyIT: но не вышло , этот злой из киева
<SergeyIT> расползлись )
<updoznak> ага
<updoznak> вся страна злая
<updoznak> причем это будет верно для всего пространства СНГ
<z10y> я не злой
<z10y> забанен )
<updoznak> zloy: да ну
<z10y> #ubuntu-ru: Cannot send to channel
<z10y> угу :-(
<z10y> и не виндовод
<updoznak> Да понял я
<z10y> uname -a
<z10y> Linux zl0y 2.6.37-gentoo #3 SMP Wed Feb 16 00:18:16 EET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<updoznak> войс посмотрел , улица боженко
<AndreX> z10y: это не забанен это мут на тебе
<updoznak> киев
<z10y> AndreX, не пох? почти одно и то же
<z10y> если я не могу вещать, значит я забанен
<z10y> updoznak, не боженко, но ладно )
<updoznak> zloy: IP там
<updoznak> Скорее всего адрес прова
<z10y> там шлюзы
<updoznak> у меня кажись вчера 780 гигобайт отборных фильмов , не порно, а просто хорошее качественное кино пропало
<updoznak> Долбаный фринас(
<updoznak> или руки ?)
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>настроил роутер?
<z10y> руки
<verin_> нет подсказали что ip нужно статик взять
<verin_> а то динамик был
<z10y> verin_, в чем проблема?
<updoznak> хотя не критично просто жалко , все это слить можно за неделю наверное
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>dydns тебе в помощь
<verin_> есть))
<SAPetrovich> и что?
<SAPetrovich> нема?
<verin_> http://bodia.dyndns.biz/
<AndreX> verin_: у тебя чё за пров то
<verin_> но на запросы не отвечает)
<verin_> волгателиком
<verin_> HOST - bodia.dyndns.biz[78.85.80.148]; PORT - 80
<verin_> Connection timed out
<z10y> 12:  79.126.125.130                                       90.348ms asymm  9
<z10y> 13:  no reply
<z10y> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<z10y> bodia.dyndns.biz.60INA78.85.80.148
<z10y> крути железку
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>фаервол на роутере включен?
<z10y> пров тут не при чем
<verin_> да, но если его отключаешь инет падает по всей канторе
<SAPetrovich> <verin_>)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто пользуется billmanager от ispsystem . Он при интеграции с ispmanager может блокировать аккаунты у которых закончилась оплата? а потом сам включать после поступления средств
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<frontend> Приветствую всех. Нужна помощь. Криво встали драйвера nvidia, пользовался руководством http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia#%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88_%D1%81%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0_plymouth_%
<frontend> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<frontend> libhal.c 3483 : Error unsubscribing to signals, error=The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<frontend> Что с этим делать? Заранее спасибо
 * SergeyIT почистил комп, рабочее место - приятнее стало )
<SAPetrovich> SergeyIT>через неделю все вернётся на свои места )))
<qwe> а как мне отключить cups на 631 порту ?
<qwe> чтобы совсем
<qwe> а вспомнил
<SergeyIT> SAPetrovich, ты не прав - я аккуратный )
<qwe> напомните что там в /etc/cups/cupsd.conf надо прописать чтобы он не открывал порт ?
<qwe> а просто закомментить Listen localhost:631
<qwe> спс
<[v-8]_jupiter> ink|off|ZNC: как появишься напиши в личку плз. Дело есть)
<frontend> Так ни у кого идей нет? Может кто выполнит на 10.10, увижу хотя бы, что должно показать?
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, третий нужен? ))
<frontend> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: ))
<stalkermobi> Я в убунте выставил курсор виндовский но в опере он всё равно стандартный. Это можно исправить?
<AndreX> 0_o
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да вроде может
<frontend> Проблема решена) http://www.linuxspace.org/archives/3411
<Calculon> как дела?
<Calculon> :)
<d_may> Calculon: фигово. работать надо.
<Calculon> не работай, я разрешаю :)
<dmay> кто ты такой, презренный линуксоид, чтоб управлять моей судьбой?!
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<Calculon> как меня это pppoe заколебало.
<Calculon> во многих дистрибутивах проблемы его настройкой
<Calculon> одно радует, что нет перебоев связи. Все четко.
<SergeyIT> Calculon, и радуйся )
<inkvizitor68sl> это в каких дистрах перебои с pppoe ?
<inkvizitor68sl> открыли консоль, взяли wvdial
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё просто отлично работает =)
<skai> ниче:)дождемся Canterbury и там все будет искаропке пахать.и даж кнопка сделать кофе:)
<SergeyIT> skai, а тебе лишь бы кофе )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ничо ты не понимаешь в ценностях
<inkvizitor68sl> а как же блэкджек и шлюхи =)
<skai> лучше бридж и куртизанки:)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> регать домен libsexy.so... не регать...
<skai> либатсрал лучше:)
<skai> и блог на нем завести
<skai> мол экстрасенсы тут
<skai> помогут
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: уже
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: >открыли консоль, взяли wvdial - linux is sooo user-friendly XD
<dmay> skai|offline: wtf Canterbury?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: там ещё проще, чем в ваших теплых ламповых гуях
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и само собой у меня pppoe стартует с кнопочки давнол
<doctoras> народ всем привет?
<dmay> doctoras: нет, не всем
<dmay> всем привет будет в 2010
<dmay> *2012
<AndreX> )
<doctoras> Скажыте почему у мня не устанавлюеца GIMP
<dmay> doctoras: патамющта ти иму нирависся
<SergeyIT> dmay, не всем, но тебе гарантирован )
<doctoras> я прописую apt-get install gimp
<AndreX> doctoras: телепаты отдыхают чё пишет
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: в наших тёплых ламповых гуях пппое давно отмер как явление
<dmay> :Р
<doctoras> E: Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<doctoras> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<AndreX> doctoras: sudo забыл
<dmay> SergeyIT: давайте не будем о грустном )
<AndreX> doctoras: sudo aptitude install gimp
<dmay> doctoras: не выёживайся, тебе ещё рано. пойди в Центр Приложений, найди так гимп и нажми на кнопочку "установить"
<SergeyIT> AndreX, он не забыл - он не знал )
<doctoras> Все я вродебы поставил)
<AndreX> SergeyIT: ах да как я мог забыть что он незнал, он даже не представлял ))
<SergeyIT> doctoras, не ты а система
<dmay> doctoras: это хорошо. теперь выключи компьютер и пойди почитай учебник русского языка за третий класс >.<
<doctoras> +
<dmay> работатьвлоооом >.<
<dmay> чоделать, а?
<AndreX> dmay:  тоже учебник почитай ))
<dmay> наверно не стоило с утра пораньше красить, да?
<dmay> AndreX: :P
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> чо ето за единорог у меня нарисовалсо?)
<XuMuK> сёня чо, день единорогов?
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, сегодня день всяких *ов )
<xoveax> При установке темы Emerald меняется только рамка, а все остальное остается прежним, может кто-нибудь объяснить причину?
<dmay> наверно потому что эмеральд отвечает только за рамку?
<xoveax> Круто, тогда скорее всего существует 2ая часть темы для gtk(с кнопками и остальными гуевыми элементами)?
<artus> а еще есть  gtk-theme-switch2 ) который переключает гткашные темы )
<xoveax> это я в арче юзал, в убунте он вроде как не особо нужен.
<SergeyIT> тишина
<Abbattar> Ибо апрель  первое число
<AndreX> Abbattar: да и если скажеш что тебе помощь нужна, тебе не поверят )
<SergeyIT> AndreX, ну почему?.. Но поиздеваются )
<AndreX> SergeyIT: я даже знаю кто
<SergeyIT>  AndreX, дмей? Я угадал? )
<AndreX> SergeyIT: +1
<avas> Всем hi
<[v-8]_jupiter> хай
<avas> Пытаюсь поженить принтер samsung 4220  и систему lubuntu 10:10 А оно на раздельное жительство подаёт
<avas> Сканер работает а печатать не хочет
<SergeyIT> и vas
<avas> Хотя задания висят
<avas> Куда посмотреть подскажите???
<SergeyIT> avas, это твоё, но наоборот? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=10947.75
<avas> Щас глянем
<avas> Точно так!!
<avas> ТОка там сначало невиделось потом сканер нерабртал.
<SergeyIT> avas:  ну так выбирай - либо принтер, но вчера, либо сканер, но сегодня ))
<avas> SergeyIT: Эххх как бы здорово Спарить  эти 2 дня :-) А у меня тут помоему гдето проблема в самой системе. Потому как всё видится и благополучно отправляется на печать
<avas> А потом эти задания так там и висят
<SergeyIT> avas: нашел - у человека на 10.04 все работает
<avas> Даже посоветовали посмотреть CUPS(localhost:631)  Но там тоже видны висячие задания но куда ещё смореть незнаю
<avas> Говорят можно по логам посмотреть. Но куда там смотреть несоображу никак
<EagleStars> Привеи всем! Живые есть?
<avas> ммммм
<z10y> нет
<EagleStars> Подскажешь по ssh?
<EagleStars> )))
<z10y> EagleStars, don't ask to ask
<alexandr> ку всем
<EagleStars> z10y: Поясни. Я перевёл: "EagleStars, не проси, чтобы спросить".
<EagleStars> Ну может нет специалистов...
<EagleStars> Так ктонибудь разбирается в ssh?
<artus> !ask | EagleStars
<ubuntuhelp> EagleStars: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<EagleStars> Понял! Извиняюс.
<EagleStars> В общем вот: traceroute to 77.39.31.86 (77.39.31.86)s
<EagleStars> 1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)
<EagleStars> 2 212.96.127.33 (212.96.127.33)
<EagleStars> 6 * pppoe-77-39-31-86.helios.ru
<EagleStars> Нужно попасть на 192.168.1.8
<artus> и ?
<SergeyIT> !paste > EagleStars
<ubuntuhelp> EagleStars, please see my private message
<artus> попадай ) кто ж те щапрещает)
<EagleStars> Модем adsl роутером. Это проброску портов нужно ставить на модеме, что бы попасть на 192.168.1.8 ?
<artus> да
<EagleStars> Спасибо!
<artus> что то типа вирт сервер ищи
<EagleStars> Значит буду делать.
<EagleStars> Понял!
<EagleStars> Ещё раз спасибо!
<EagleStars> "Static Route" Оно?
<total__> всем приветс
<EagleStars> Привет!
<total__> Линус Торвальдс решил закрыть исходный код ядра linux.
<artus> он его вообще мелкософту продает
<EagleStars> Давно пора! Я ему это уже сколько раз за чаем говорил. )))
<SergeyIT> total__, а MS открывает
<total__> ну и ландо, достану из своего архива ubuntu 8.10, и с  Билл гейтсом за кружечкой обсужу новый проект ос все в одном за 5 коп, т.е ядро и консоль без связующего
<san4o> EagleStars: нет не оно, ищи nat - virual server  вообщем  virtual server
<total__> кстати надо марком шатлвортом поговорить на счет цены за ubuntu, он меня через 5 часов у себя ждет  к себе
<total__> всех с первым Априлам :)
<dmay> о! виндосрач?
<dmay> а, просто опять приступ первоапрелизма (
<dmay> неновисть
<total__> к закрытому коду
<dmay> к идиотским типатрадициям
<dmay> и к недочеловекам которые их культивируют
<artus> dmay, тебе в тапочек нагадили с утра ?
<artus> чей то ты буйный какой то)
<dmay> пошутил на первое апреля - к стенке! и мир сразу станет теплее и светлее
<total__> скорей пошутили жестко на работе
<total__> над ним
<dmay> artus: не,я вджобываю уже шесть часов, и ещё минимум 4 впереди
<dmay> total__: нет, это идеологическое
<dmay> презрение к людям способным на юмор только один день в году, и только потому что "надо, традиция же"
<total__> :)
<dmay> кстати, на восьмое марта тоже распространяется
<dmay> а новый год я не люблю за идиотские двухнедельные каникулы
<novns> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/03/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-beta-1.html
<dmay> 9 мая - за все эти постные рожи в зомбоящике, которые, внезапно, вспомнили про ветеранов
<novns> что-то они перемудрили с этим юнити
<total__> dmay, все люди отдыхать хотят, а ты работать? не понимаю я тя
<total__> в праздники
<dmay> 23 февраля, лол. сколько из отмечающих этот день "зощитнегов" в армии был?
<total__>  dmay, тише-тишее
<dmay> total__: потому что ты - грязный лентяй, который, будь его воля, всю жизнь сидел бы на шее у мамы и опу чесал
<dmay> artus: без паники, ещё 5 минут и я дальше работать пойду >.<
<total__> зачет так сразу-то
<artus> dmay, ) выпей чаю ) раслабся)
<dmay> а как ещё? если вы все лишь бы понеработать за чей нить счёт?
<dmay> artus: пью как раз. у меня перерыв на бутерброды :3
<ilya> народ, тут есть канал где нубам могут
<ilya> помочь
<dmay> !ask | ilya
<ubuntuhelp> ilya: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmay> какие ещё прадники есть для объяснить почему они - мамно?
<ilya> на винте1 винда, на винте2 убунта, как изменить ассоциации файлов (музыки например) к-е лежат на винте1, хозяин у них root и не удается изменить ассоциацию
<total__> 1 сентября
<dmay> бггг. на первом в новостях - нашараша и медведев :3
<z10y> есть ли живые?
<dmay> ilya: это не ассоциации, это диск монтировать надо по человечески
<ilya> так я смонтировал
<dmay> z10y: нет, только боты
<total__> а так мы что ль же на зомбо ящик перешли?
<ilya> ассоциации это что он в нужной проге открывал
<total__> и киборг
<dmay> ilya: ручками? как написано в супер-мега-мануале васи пупкина "линукс за 24 часа" от 2006 года?
<artus> ilya, причем тут асоциации к корявосмонтированому винту?
<alexandr> народ подскажите когда можно обновиться до 11,04
<z10y> а кто-нибудь использовал программу, которая пишет сколько памяти отведено для запущенной программы?
<artus> alexandr, завтра
<ilya> в fstab добавил запись
<alexandr> ураааааааа
<ilya> коряво это или нет, не знаю
<total__> 30 апреля
<total__> 2313  года
<z10y> artus, !
<alexandr> остроумно total__
<artus> ilya, короче, sudo chown -R user.user /media/winda
<artus> нужное подставить
<artus> z10y, неа, не видел такого
<ilya> пробовал не вышло
<artus> z10y, тебе зачем ?
<z10y> для отладки
<dmay> artus: ещё чмод 777 предложил бы, сразу на корень :3
<artus> dmay, а чмод к корню тут причем ?
<z10y> а кто-нибудь использовал gdb?
<dmay> всё, чай кончился
<dmay> artus: ну так первоеапреля же! )
<artus> хех)
<novns> alexandr, обновляться не рекомендую
<alexandr> а что?
<novns> назад откатиться будет сложно
<total__> dmay, досвиданья
<ilya> ладно и на это спасибо, пойду в адекватные места
<ilya> *м
<artus> novns, а чложного чего там?
<z10y> эх
<dmay> total__: не надейся, я тебя запомнил, и потом ещё пооскорбляю
<novns> artus, сложно юудет откатиться обратно на 10.10
<z10y> loz, !
<artus> novns, O_o
<novns> только переустанавливать с нуля
<z10y> loz, помоги поставить убунту, я новичек, боюсь что-то сделать не так
<total__> dmay, хорошо я почти каждый день в это время здесь
<artus> novns, прибить репы натти , добавить 1010 и дист апгрейд, сложного чего тут?
<loz> z10y: пихай диск жми поставить какие проблемы
<z10y> loz, мне надо чтобы вендад сохранилась и фотографии на рабочем столе, и игрушки с диска F
<novns> artus, ну будете сами три часа рассказывать новичку, вчера поставившему свой первый линупс, как "прибить репы натти"
<artus> z10y, щас выкину )
<loz> z10y: тогда придется сносить венду
<novns> а потом он всё равно сломает всю систему
<z10y> artus, за что?
<novns> и ещё материть вас будет
<artus> z10y, за то что тролиш)
<z10y> loz, но я слышал, что можно поставить их вместе как-то?
<z10y> artus, что такое троллить?
<artus> z10y, лутше скажи че ты там отлаживаеш то такое?
<z10y> artus, бота
<z10y> irc-бота
<z10y> http://sources.redhat.com/gdb/ меговещь, рекомендую
<loz> погодите тут могут общятся только с зарегеными никами?
<z10y> loz, да
<loz> z10y: а на нашем канале что тогда?
<z10y> loz, тоже
<loz> ээ
<loz> но я могу писать здесь и не могу зайти туда
<z10y> эээ
<z10y> значит, тогда тут всем рады
<loz> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified
<loz>               with services
<loz> wtf?
<z10y> loz, угу, регайся
<artus> @kick loz не материмся
<z10y> о_О
<loz> крутой у вас мат-фильтр
<artus> а ты думал
<loz> а я думал как всегда
<z10y> не, парни, это не серьезно
<z10y> за аббревиатуры банить - это гониво
<loz> интересно а на англоговорящих каналах кикают за русские маты?
<z10y> хз
<z10y> но за втф там не кидают
<loz> z10y: хе-хе тебя должны кикнуть за предпоследнее сообщение)
<dmay> z10y: революционер дофига? в перманент его!
<loz> подождем
<loz> dmay: почему ты говоришь так как будто революция это плохо?
<dmay> обожаю таких, приходят, и с порога начинают права качать, даже не думая что на канале могут быть какие-то свои нормы общения
<dmay> loz: революция это хорошо. но только когда я её делаю 8]
<total__> dmay, я ,например, не читал правил
<z10y> loz, "хер" есть в словаре Даля, и это далеко не мат
<z10y> dmay, при чем тут революция?
<dmay> total__: тогда тебя тоже в перманент. за компани.
<dmay> массовые репрессии всегда увлекательней адресных наказаний :3
<loz> так революция будет или нет?)
<total__> dmay, ты на инквизитора смахиваешь
<dmay> loz: сегодня - нет. сегодня только репрессии.
<artus> @kban --nick z10y 3600  проветрись
<artus> у кого еще какие вопросы?
<loz> artus: хз можно писать?
<total__> у меня, что мне делать, у меня uniti страшно виснит
<artus> loz, это единственное что тебя интересует?
<loz> artus: ну кроме убунты
<total__> железо: P4, fx 5500
<total__> что делать
<dmay> total__: инквизитор тут свой есть. и не только он )
<int> loz, :-( ты оказался прав
<novns> total__, не запускать юнити, тем более бету
<loz> int: в чем из всего?)
<int> loz, таки забанили :-(
<artus> @kban --host int 3600 я ж сказал, проветрись
<dmay> int: ну так к тебе ещё и пативен приедет, и в опу убунту поставит :3
<dmay> чегот он какой-то не буйный. буйный давно бы вернулся
<artus> злой весь в тебя )
<zl> проветрился уже
<dmay> лол
<zl> :)
<artus> @kban --host zl 86400 неа, не проветрился
<dmay> artus: шмаляй по подсети, нам не нужны регионы с таким населением!
<loz> правильно, даешь по подсети /8
 * alexandr спит
<dmay> и что за тишина?
<Lorgus> не пойму... мне лошадь мерещится или нет при входе
<korvin> нет
<korvin> мне тоже мерещется
<dmay> Lorgus: чочо?
<artus> O_o
<skai> ууу батенька да у вас белочка
<dmay> korvin: тьфу, спалил контору (
<Lorgus> гы гы
<korvin> http://itmages.ru/image/view/159099/a44b6a5b
<korvin> dmay, ой, было б че палить
<dmay> korvin: ню.. ну поубеждали бы его что это он один такой уникальный, хоть какое развлечение
<skai> хчат не труЪ
<dmay> а то я на совещании очередном сижу, мне скушнааааа
<korvin> skai, не три
<Dzonor> Всем добрый вечер :)
<User684[web]> добрый день!
<Dzonor> Здравствуйте
<skai> User684[web]: что сломал?
<skai> Dzonor: о.сколько официоза.это хорошо
<User684[web]> я ничего не сломал, но вот хочу научиться использовать два соединения однавременно, для P2P сетей
<Dzonor> skai,ну а что,привычки писать "Приветик :)))),тебя тоже ЧмаФкИ" не имею ;)
<skai> Dzonor: рад за тебя.но вот такое негодование - это хорошо
<skai> *плохо
<Dzonor> да ну,какое негодование :)
<dmay> срачик?
<dmay> skai: не умеешь ты правильно с людьми здороваться, так чтоб они сразу на месяц бан зарабатывали :3
<skai> dmay: хмммм...а ты хочешь показать, как ты бан на месяц зарабатываешь?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell User854[web] about pm
<ubuntuhelp> User854[web], please see my private message
<User854[web]> люди помогите заставить ubuntu использовать два 3G соединения, подключаться же он может
<artus> не заставиш
<dmay> skai: вот, опять необоснованные угрозы
<skai> dmay: почему угрозы?я ж вопрос задал
<dmay> все вы так говорите
<[Raiden]> почему нет
<[Raiden]> мне попадались раньше какие-то статьи про всякие там шейперы и несколько соединений
<artus> потому что бондинг на ppp0  нифига ниразу не работаеть
<artus> ему надо физические eth
<skai> [Raiden]: поверь ему.он на таких ппп0 живет.он испробовал все
<artus> дада)))
<artus> причем последние года 3 я на 3g живу)
<artus> ну 2 точно )
<[Raiden]> лень гуглить )
<skai> [Raiden]: ну поартуси:)
<KupuJlJl> Всем привет! Ребят это 1апрельская шутка или действительно так http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/6093618
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> прдыдущую новость ещё почитай
<dmay> предлагаю следующего с таким же вопросом как у KupuJlJl забанить на месяц
<dmay> да и KupuJlJl тоже
<[Raiden]> ваще, привыкли мы к халяве. Нигде не сказан очто опенсорс нельзя продавать
<skai> dmay: и тебя?для профилактики?
<[Raiden]> купи бинари или собирай сам вполне нормально
<dmay> [Raiden]:  в гпл сказано. хоть и не напрямую.
<[Raiden]> dmay: вообще никак не сказано.
<KupuJlJl> зашел спросить.. а вы забанить..
<dmay> [Raiden]: свобода распространения же
<dmay> KupuJlJl: привыкай. сообщество оно такое
<dmay> купужлжл
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну да, ты можешь делать что угодно со своей копией в том числе и продать ) Единсвенное ограничение - должен предоставить исходники.
<KupuJlJl> не сообщество.. за всех не надо говорить.. это ты такой
<skai> @voice dmay KupuJlJl
<skai> отношения выясняйте в пм
<dmay> КупуДЖлДжл: слобак, быстро на личности епрешёл. никакой выдержки
<dmay> всё, всё, работать пойду
<dmay> какая араза придумала эти совещания? >.<
<KupuJlJl> причем здесь слобак.. если ты реально сказал за всех.. ничего личного.. абсолютно..
<dmay> КупуДЖлДЖл:  ага, все вы так говорите. только почему-ж вас всех это так волнует то?
<dmay> skai: обрати внимание, я молчал.
 * [doctor] вспомнил что "голова болеть не может, потому что это кость" (с)
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600 хватит ругаться на канале
<skai> @kban --user KupuJlJl 3600 прекрати скандалить на канале.существует пм
<NGE01> Хелло!
<NGE01> есть желающие помочь чайнику
<skai> !ask | NGE01
<ubuntuhelp> NGE01: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Dzonor> Здравствуйте
<skai> !q | NGE01
<ubuntuhelp> NGE01: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> !q1 | NGE01
<ubuntuhelp> NGE01: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<NGE01> Да
<NGE01> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<NGE01>           inet addr:87.93.50.208  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255
<NGE01>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<NGE01>           RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<NGE01>           TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<NGE01>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
<NGE01>           RX bytes:1644 (1.6 KB)  TX bytes:1144 (1.1 KB)
<NGE01> usb0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 6e:a8:1c:e5:60:a8
<NGE01>           inet addr:10.238.149.11  Bcast:10.238.149.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<NGE01>           inet6 addr: fe80::6ca8:1cff:fee5:60a8/64 Scope:Link
<NGE01>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<NGE01>           RX packets:284454 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<NGE01>           TX packets:190065 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<NGE01>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<NGE01>           RX bytes:382808982 (382.8 MB)  TX bytes:15613659 (15.6 MB)
<skai> @kick NGE01
<Noveon> Ы
<yurau> оо
<Dzonor> Оо
<skai> развелось недоумков
<Noveon> ожидаемо)
<skai> неспособных прочесть правила
<DenPal1> ну ниче так чайник
<yurau> он не успел задать вопрос :)
<skai> для кого ссылку в топик кидал
<DenPal1> целый самовар
<[doctor]> подстава однако)
<[doctor]> сначала спрашивай давай, а потом кик)))
<skai> [doctor]: ну так он и не спросил:)
<[doctor]> ну так ты и не дождался))... спровоцировал на кик и кикнул))
<skai> я не рповоцировал
<[doctor]> ой ли?
<skai> я ж не нал, что он такой доумок
<skai> ож даж не намекнул че у него
<[doctor]> спровоцировал - спровоцировал
<artus> [doctor], причем сдесь флуд к провокациям ?
<[doctor]> кстати если у тебя по прежнему правила будут висеть в топике канала черт знает где то их никто и не будет читать
<[doctor]> у многих в irc-клиентах топик в одну строку и мало кто готов проматывать ее всю
<skai> Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w"
<skai> думаш в начало топика?
<[doctor]> и не обязан строго говоря, современный интернет далек от использования ирки
<[doctor]> показать скрин моего хчата?
<skai> давай
<[doctor]> там мотать и мотать до правил.. а оно мне надо?
<artus> незнание как бе не освобождает)
<skai> @op
<[doctor]> artus мне казалось что задача канала это помочь, а не показать свою крутость.... много лет назад
<[doctor]> возморжно принципы поменялись
<[doctor]> "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubunt
<[doctor]> вот что вмещается в поле...дальше прокрутка
<artus> [doctor], причем тут крутость? или ты считаеш нормой зайти и вывалить лог на 2 листа?
<[doctor]> ты хочешь обсудить почему провокация на кик кончилась киком?
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help |Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Увидели явное нарушение - введите !op
<[doctor]> могу пояснить
<skai> [doctor]: так няшне?
<[doctor]> в разы
<artus> [doctor], и да, при входе на канал бот шлет нотис с сылкой на правила
<[doctor]> мне не шлет... и никогда не слал
<artus> и не обязательно проматывать топик
<[doctor]> и что?
<skai> artus: ен все в фринод заглядывают
<artus> skai, а это мои проблемы что они туда не заглядывают?
<[doctor]> более того служебный сектор.... типа а вот за забором на другой улице написано... ерунда
<[doctor]> это твои проблемы
<[doctor]> если ты тут оп
<SA4ok> всем привет
<Dzonor> привет
<[doctor]> потому что задача не банить а создать условия при котором сообщество саморегулируемо и не требует модерации
<skai> [doctor]: о.о саморегуляции напомнил
<[doctor]> ну так опыт то был....и вполне удачный кстати, разве нет? ;)
<skai> [doctor]: просто обсуждали, чтобы у бота автомод починить и бот бы кикал
<skai> но это надо агафонова пнуть, чтобы инку на бота дал доступ на конфиги на серваке
<SA4ok> если я запустил установку/удаление программ в software-center и закрыл приложение, так понимаю, установка продолжается. так вот вот вопрос: как отслеживать прогресс изменений из терминала (хотя бы узнать установилось/нет), - не запуская снова гуевую soft
<SA4ok> ware-center?
<[doctor]> я поясню что я имел ввиду про провокацию... зашел юзер.. ты дал три ботоответа
<[doctor]> <ubuntuhelp> NGE01: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<[doctor]> * rmv (~rmv@87.238.232.103) зашел на канал #ubuntu-ru
<[doctor]> <NGE01> Да
<skai> [doctor]: и он не воспользовался главным
<skai> про !q
<[doctor]> это ключевое... он искал и ты предлагаешь ему начать излагать... он начал излагать а про правила ну он их в принципе не мог увидеть
<skai> ну а здравый смысл?
<skai> !q | [doctor]
<ubuntuhelp> [doctor]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> [doctor]: как видишь нет ничего про то, чтобы начать с копии всего лога
<Dzonor> а где можно почитать про регистрацию ника ?
<[doctor]> ты и правда веришь что кто-то кроме нас с тобой понимает культуру irc?
<sqrer> привет всем. у меня такая проблема появилась: после установки убунты 10.10 на нетбук началось что то странное - раскландка автаматически менялась несколько раз в секунду, как будто были зажаты шифт и альт. смена кнопок переключения раскладки не помогла,
<sqrer>  перезагрузка тоже, пришлось обратно ставить 9.6. в чем может быть проблема? нетбук асус eee pc 900ax
<skai> [doctor]: да.еще человек пять
<[doctor]> vs htkbrns rfr b cfv шкс
<[doctor]> *мы реликты как и сам irc
<skai> !q1 | sqrer
<ubuntuhelp> sqrer: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<artus> [doctor], ты неповериш но кик за влуд намного действенее чем атата так нельзя делать
<artus> *ф
<artus> потому что доходит сразу
<User667[web]> народ кто поможет настраивал точук доступа по этой статье http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap у меня http://www.tp-link.com/ru/products/productDetails.asp?class=&content=spe&pmodel=TL-WN951N
<User667[web]> как включить 802.11н?
<[doctor]> сложно требовать от тех кто не знаком с ним соблюдения и знания культуры... а ведь висит именно линк на ирк как на источник помощи... просто сменились поколения)
<artus> [doctor], а судя по логам ночных поседелок, обясняй - не обясняй что на пасту выкладывать, гадють в канал простынями и не стесняются
<artus> [doctor], если мама не научила то это не мои проблемы
<[doctor]> artus, мне кажется у нас с тобой разное понимание слова сообщество и задач модерирования
<[doctor]> и не уверен что стиль "пНх" правильный
<skai> [doctor]: ты главное про КС ему не говори:)
<Dzonor> Прошу прощения что перебиваю Вас,но где можно почитать о регистрации ника в ирц для этого канала?
<SA4ok> Здравствуйте! У меня такой вопрос: как отслеживать прогресс установки/удаления программ из терминала, если процесс был запущен в software-center?
<skai> Dzonor: в окне фринода в твоем чат клиенте
<skai> тебе бот при входе выдал
<User667[web]> народ кто поможет настраивал точук доступа по этой статье http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap у меня http://www.tp-link.com/ru/products/productDetails.asp?class=&content=spe&pmodel=TL-WN951N как включить 802.11н , я включал только проблема работает как 802.11б скорость 11 мбит хотя пишет что 802.11н
<artus> [doctor], а про это никто и не говорит, и да, если очень надо мне не влом погуглить за человека и подсунуть ему решение проблемы, что я и делаю, но опять же
<Dzonor> skai,большое Вам спасибо,поищу
<skai> [doctor]: вот я когда первый раз сюда зашел - первым делом посмотрел на ман от бота и по нему все сделал.потом рулы посмотрел
<skai> [doctor]: и давай шалить:)
<artus> если персонаж считает в праве вывалить на канал простыню то он вправе и даже больше, будет вышвырнут , с пометкой о том что нефиг флудить , и при следуйщем заходе получит ссылку на пасту
<[doctor]> эээ.... тебе сколько лет?... сколько лет ты юзаешь oss
<skai> [doctor]: ты это артусу или мне?
<User667[web]> есть свободные кто в вай-фае понимает?
<[doctor]> artus, осиль простой факт что человек не знает культуры ирк и не может её знать)
<skai> User667[web]: нет.форум напряги
<artus> [doctor], дык пусть учится )
<[doctor]> skai, ну я как бы тебе намекнул, что ты реликт и ни разу не пример)
<skai> [doctor]: я не знал культуры ирк.но почему то сразу при входе прочел правила и все ссылки, что бот дал
<artus> [doctor], если у него нет желания учится это повторюсь его проблемы а не мои
<skai> [doctor]: мне 22 и на осс я с 2005 года всего
<[doctor]> во-во
<[doctor]> реликт)
<skai> а в интернете с лета 2008
<skai> до этого инет был дорогой и непостоянный
<User667[web]> скай форум мне не помошник я в прошлый раз там проблему месяц решал пока сам методом тыка не сделал
 * [doctor] испугался что сам то труп разложившийся(
<artus> skai, ты в писании костылей на sh силен?
<skai> User667[web]: ну тут проблема в неумении создать грамотный запрос в поиск
<skai> artus: смотря каких
<[Raiden]> я немного умею
<[Raiden]> смотря какой формы надо костыль
<artus> точно, рейден же )
<[Raiden]> )
<User667[web]> дело в том что грамотнее некуда 802.11н в хостапд
<User667[web]> решение было убогое
<skai> вот тока вчера какое то обново сломало мне локали
<skai> пришлось грязный хак применять
 * skai любит грязные хаки.они лучше костылей
<artus> [Raiden], смотри ssh -t dlink "/opt/bin/htop" , сую в скрипт PATH=/opt/bin:/opt/sbin:/opt/usr/bin:/opt/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin , чтоб само искало путь , а во логике хочется что то типа script command и чтоб оно command подставило в ssh -t dlink "command"
<artus> вобщем чтоб не цеплятся все время к роутеру
<[Raiden]> ssh -t dlink "${1}"
<artus> без всяких там if [ -f $1 ] ; then ... ?
<[Raiden]> ну можно сделать
<[Raiden]> но не обязательно
<artus> ну так работатеь только на  PATH ему плевать чегото ))
<[Raiden]> ну добавь сверху что-то вроде export PATH=/opt/bin:$PATH
<[Raiden]> или там ssh -t dlink "/opt/bin/${1}"
<markmx> приветствую, интересует следующие, есть логи пакованные в тар, задача открыть пробеать и найти строку в которой удет такое правило не index  но .php как бы так =) что то вроде !(index).php
<markmx> то бишь в строке присутствует .php но файл называется не index
<markmx> усложним, логи в tar.gz
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Dzonor> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.zoopicture.ru/domashnij-pingvin/
<ronin7738> dfgdfg
<akirich> вапвап
<hivemind> А как объединить плавающее выделение в гимпе с предыдущим слоем?
<hivemind> А то я кусок от одной картинки перетащил в другую, а слои не объединяются
<hivemind> О, всё, разобрался
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Посмотрел сегодня 11ю04 бетку, интересная версия, но unity не понравился вообще. Кто знает, допилят её или нет?
<hivemind> А кстати, разрабы минта, я надеюсь, на юнити переходить не собираются?
<[Raiden]> до чего-то её 100% допилят. Но понравится тебе или нет и когда...
<[Raiden]> никто незнает )
<[Raiden]> думаю всем у кого десктоп мало понравится и юнити и гном шелл
<[Raiden]> у кого чего-нить мелкое может оценят
<dmay> ничоничо, про 2007ой офис тоже все плакались и матерились
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, для десктопа не совсем подходит
<[Raiden]> hivemind: если в минте не будет юнити, то убунта в более выйгрышном поожении окажется снова. Т.к. все остальные де и вм никто выпиливать не собирался :)
<dmay> а теперь когда видят 2003ий с менюшками начинают ныть
<hivemind> Вот на третий гном я бы глянул
<[Raiden]> мне удалось его пощупать в 10.10 , найдя скрипт сборки. Думаю в 11.04 он будет в офиц репах. Т.е. наличие юнити тут не проблема.
<dmay> и что вы все ругаетесь? юнити самый адекватный докозакос в линуксах. хоть и недопиленый.
<[Raiden]> я останусь на гноме если только останутся классические панели или если авн мне их заменит. Иначе убегу )
<[Raiden]> Хотя, это сейчас я так думаю. В конце апреля будет видно.
<Nor8> Я посмотрел на юнити и почти сразу переключил на классик))
<dmay> всегда знал что линуксоиды - самые ярые враги прогресса )
<Nor8> dmay: Мы за осознанный, чтобы не получилось как в Японии, к примеру)))
<dmay> Nor8: ну ты ещё скажи что атомная энергетика зло, ога, лол
<Nor8> dmay: Я тут прочитал про ториевую, думаю теперь, что атомная зло)))
<[Raiden]> прогресировать можно по разному....
<[Raiden]> или в разные стороны
<Nor8> Или регрессировать
<san4o> кде4 пилили пару лет пока довели до юзабельного состояния а вы хотели чтобы юнити сразу в люди вышла )
<[Raiden]> для меня как десктоп юзера, упрощение ифейса или заточка под тач не является прогрессом. Скорее неприятной неожиданностью
<SergeyIT> dmay, а мне все равно - мне комп для работы, а где кнопки и как выглядит не важно )
<dmay> SergeyIT: Ъ
<SergeyIT> и жду я 12.04
<dmay> Nor8: рашшифруй?
 * SergeyIT пошел в вин (2 года не  работал там - страшно)
<Nor8> dmay: Ториевый реактор, уран-ториевый реактор, ядерный реактор, в котором делящимся веществом является уран (233U), образующийся в этом же реакторе из тория (232Th). "
<dmay> Nor8: ощи
<Nor8> dmay: Гораздо безопаснее, чем существующие
<Nor8>  dmay: Нет такого ядовитого выхлопа
<emma> Hi, do any of you speak English as well?
<dmay> Nor8: на АЭС тоже нет ядовитого выхлопа, ащета
<dmay> emma: only for help with setup keyboard
<Nor8> dmay: Да, пока авария не произойдет)))
<mva> http://seclists.org/nanog/2011/Mar/1022
<dmay> Nor8: ойдаладна
<skai> @voice dmay Nor8
<Nor8> emma: Hi, how we can help you?
<dmay> skai: доброе утро :3
<emma> I want to learn russian.
<mva> emma: asl?
<dmay> emma: sudo apt-get install lang-russian
<emma> okay thanks.
<skai> emma: /join #ubuntu
<[doctor]> skai,  а там учат русскому?
<[doctor]> 0_о
<skai> [doctor]: грин говорил, что к англоговорящим надо быть безжалостными:)
<[Green]> [doctor]: о, привет
<artus> [doctor], а это канал обучения русскому? O_o
<skai> не к ночи будет помянут:))
<mva> skai: поздно спохватился :)
<[doctor]> artus, а причем тут канал это изучения русского или нет?... или тебе надо обязательно поспорить? ;)
<[doctor]> Грин привет)
<skai> mva: да как раз вовремя:)раз уж он тут:)
<artus> [doctor], для поговорить не на русском есть #ubuntu
<skai> [doctor]: для изучения русского есть учебники и курсы
 * [doctor] подумал что скай догнал, а артус забыл выжать сцепление
<[Raiden]> а можно как-то сэмулировать реальную материнку, что бы зашить биос и снять дамп, нужен как бы рав, а не формат в котором обновка.
<skai> [doctor]: и уж в крайнем случае если хочет практики - пусть говорит на русском
<[doctor]> [doctor], для плат асуса были эмули материнок вроде
<skai> [doctor]: шихофрения набежала?
<[doctor]> * [Raiden]
<skai> *з
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, это что за ascii конь
<[Raiden]> [doctor]: Хм, погуглю
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> dmay: я тоже с плюсиком )
<Nor8> Есть какие-нибудь методы, чтобы заставить Убунту своп активнее использовать? А то эти не очень помогают http://leolik.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post.html
<skai> Nor8: так.а нафига?
<[Raiden]> самый эффективный способ заставить юзать своп - уменьшить количесво рам
<Nor8> skai: Надо)))
<skai>  
<skai> Nor8: нафига?
<Nor8> skai: Слушай, очень жадный я)) Не могу смотреть как своп простаивает)))
<skai> Nor8: удали его
<Nor8> skai: Не, он для игр нужен
<skai> Nor8: удали его и игры
<[Raiden]> кстати, вопрос есть. Есть мысль что для девайсов ahci с NCQ умный планировщик ио не нужен, и noop подходит лучше
<[Raiden]> так ли это )
<skai> [Raiden]: это вопрос?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кстати, подскажи путь к планировщику
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Чтобы отредактировать его
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ели что)))
<Nor8> если*
<[Raiden]> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<[Raiden]> skai: ну да, вопрос в том, есть ли смысл выставить нооп
<skai> [Raiden]: просто я всегда думал, что вопросы обозначают вопросительным знаком...
<[Raiden]> ок. Так ли это?
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksandrit> помогите :) обновил 10.10 до беты 11.04, после перезагрузки запускается просто рабочий стол без какой-либо оболочки. что делать?
<[Raiden]> в гдм другую сессию выбери, классик
<[Raiden]> юнити предполагает юз 3д
<hivemind> Это как это рабочий стол без оболочки?
<Nor8> ))) Ничего, удали ее, сырая она еще очень и очень
<[Raiden]> aleksandrit: могли дрова слететь например. тогда могут траблы с загрузкой юнити возникнуть
<aleksandrit> [Raiden]: забавно, но не вижу в гдм возможности выбрать другую сессию. то ли он не обновился, то ли я что-то не понимаю.
<[Raiden]> и ещё мона попробовать нового юзера завести, на случай несовместимости каких-нить настроек в гконф
<[Raiden]> aleksandrit: Хм, ну сначала надо выбрать юзера, потом повляются кнопки выбора сессии и т.д.
<[Raiden]> выбор сессии есть и в 10.10 даже если 1 среда.
<[Raiden]> т.е. по любому
<aleksandrit> [Raiden]: ну я выбираю юзера, ввожу пароль и загружается рабочий стол
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не, она просто очень сырая еще, сегодня сам обжегся, падала регулярно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пришлось удалить
<[Raiden]> сразу не загружается, после ввода пароля ты нажимаешь энтер
<[Raiden]> не жми, потыркай кнопочки внизу
<[Raiden]> или перейди на реал консоль , создай ещё юзера и логинься на него , может даст чего
<[Raiden]> Nor8: мб )
<[Raiden]> хотя в виртуалке у меня воркала альфа.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Факт, я есмь свидетель)))
<[Raiden]> чего-то падало, но краем глаза юнити получилось увидеть
<[Raiden]> Nor8: хаха
<aleksandrit> о, нашёл кнопочки, включил классическую версию, всё ок. спасибо, [Raiden] :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: юнити рассмотрел, не понравился как уже писал, не совсем удобно, но сама идея норм
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там другое падало, компизы, апплеты и так далее
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/6095726 хихик:))
<wesg> дефрагментатор дефрагментировал дефрагментировал да невыдефрагментировал
<[Raiden]> aleksandrit: пж ) Проверяй работу 3д\дров видео, мб тут была причина.
<Nor8> skai: Суду нужно антимонопольную дефрагментацию Микрософту сделать, в особо грубой и циничной форме
<[Raiden]> ктати странно что в бете всё ещё гном2. Мне иногда кажется что они могут гном3 сдвинуть на осень.
<wesg> там и будет гном 2
<aleksandrit> [Raiden]: так сегодня объявили, что отложили на сентябрь
<wesg> релиз гнома никак не связан с релизом убунту
<[Raiden]> ну, раньше успевали свежие всунуть
<[Raiden]> вроде )
<[Raiden]> или минорная версия обновкой приходила
<[Raiden]> aleksandrit: сегодня опасно читать, 1 апреля. Хотя может и так.
 * [Raiden] убежал от клавы
<wesg> да идиотский день
<[Raiden]> можете просвятить?  dd if=/dev/mem seek=bios_offset of=~/BIOSdump bs=512K
<[Raiden]> что должно быт ьвместо биос оффсет )
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1243&bih=786&q=+dd+if%3D%2Fdev%2Fmem+seek%3D&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq= много чего )
<artus> [Raiden], чего ты там такого ацкого вытворяеш?
<[Raiden]> в теории копия биоса кэшируется в рам.
<[Raiden]> дамп надо биоса из рам
<artus> [Raiden], dd if=/dev/mem of=bios.bin bs=65536 skip=15 count=1
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> а это точно?
<artus> [Raiden], http://objectmix.com/asm-x86-asm-370/779847-how-get-bios-code.html
<artus> хотя dd if=/dev/mem seek=$BIOS_OFFSET of=/some/file/to/save/BIOS bs=512K тоже вроде как
<artus> но тут по ходу надо знать сам $BIOS_OFFSET
<[Raiden]> угу, только какой
<artus> а чего не взять с оффсайта прошивку биоса?
<[Raiden]> а там не дамп
<[Raiden]> техинфа ещё есть
<[Raiden]> а нужен дамп что бы влить прогграматором потом
<_GerarD_> я качал с оффсайта прошивку биоса для ноута и прошивал программатором
<_GerarD_> Инормально [Raiden]
<artus> [Raiden], а чего не снять тем же програматором дамп ?
<artus> вроде с как можно тупо клонировать
<[Raiden]> у чувака с программатором убитая мама, а там где есть норм дамп, нету программатора )
<_GerarD_> [Raiden] вам будет достаточно бинарника который будет лежать в архиве скачанном с оффсайта
<_GerarD_> я обычно так и шью
<[Raiden]> Хм
<dmay> что это вы тут за некромантию развели? оО
<_GerarD_> :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Чел пишет, что файл прошивки весит 6 метров, который с сайта, а в биос только 4 влезает.
<artus> а что у него за биос то?
<[Raiden]> феникс, интеловская мама DP67 что-то там.
<dmay> ну так прошиватор на 15КБ и ГУЙ на 2,5МБ, очевидно же
<[Raiden]> BA0055.BIO 6,69 МБ (7 025 172 байт)
<[Raiden]> прошивалки отдельно
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот кокос... ес тьпрога flashrom может дамп делать , но на ег омаме не видит микруху )
<_GerarD_> кто нибудь думал насчёт софтины которая может отправлять смс сообщения с якобы напоминанием о непрочитанных сообщениях на корпоративной почты?
<_GerarD_> почте*
<[Raiden]> на моей маме биос 1мб, и 4гб рам. Сработал такой вырез биоса
<[Raiden]> dd if=/dev/mem of=BIOS2.bin bs=1 skip=4293918720 count=1048576
<[Raiden]> если интересно
<[Raiden]> в общем вопросы все сняты. Осталось подумать как повторить на другом компе
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд интеловское сохо железо не очень. Серверное мб норм
<[Raiden]> хотя это офтоп )
<_GerarD_> Ребят как сделать смс оповещение с корпоративной почты о непрочитанных сообщениях
<_GerarD_> ???
<rekcuFniarB> Зачем?
<rekcuFniarB> Впрочем можно, если у твоего опсоса есть сервис email2sms. У Билайна есть, адреса вида номертелефона@sms.beemail.ru. У Мегафона есть аналогичный сервис, но не для всех регионов.
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ^
<[Raiden]> Эм?
<_GerarD_> А какой нить софт?
<_GerarD_> Универсальный?
<Andante> mail
<Andante> )
<Andante> _GerarD_, Универсально отправляет почту.
<Vertrum> Не работает звук в TvTime в убунте 10.10. Не работал ни под алсой, ни под осс, ни под пульсом. Звук всегда на нуле и не регулируется. Вообще в системе звук имеется. А вот тв тайм не фурычит. Есть мнения по этому поводу?
<Vertrum> Форум не помог.
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: а, сорри, не того хайлайтнул :D
<Vertrum> тюнер saa7134
<rekcuFniarB> _GerarD_: я ssmtp использую, ибо проще.
<rekcuFniarB> Vertrum: так звука нет только в одной программе что ли?
<Andante> немного разные вещи.
<Andante> Vertrum, Может девайс не тот выбран в этой твоей софтине.
<Vertrum> rekcuFniarB: Ну в принципе да. Девайс тот. Все просто перебрал. уже неделю мучаюсь.
<Andante> А вообще у меня был тюнер, который звук выводил сам. В комплект входил шнурочек с джеками на обоих концах. Одним концов в тюнер, другим в линейный вход звукокарты.
<Vertrum> У меня тоже провод в звуковую идет карту.
<Vertrum> Попробовал колонки напрямую подключить, ничего.
<Andante> точно?
<Vertrum> Мб можно как-то указать тв тайму канал через который выводить звук? 0_о
<Vertrum> 100%
<Andante> колонки активные?
<Vertrum> Ну по крайней мере на сколько моих знаний хватило)
<rekcuFniarB> Vertrum: так если он пульс не поддерживает, а у тебя в системе используется пульс, тебе нужно временно отключать пульс с помощью pasuspender, так как пульс обычно использует монопольный доступ к звуковой карте, так что если другая программа пытае
<rekcuFniarB> тся в обход пульса подключиться к alsa, у неё ничего не получается.
<Vertrum> Активные - это что? голова не варит))
<Andante> Vertrum, это в которых усилитель в комплекте.
<Vertrum> rekcuFniarB: я OSS юзаю
<Vertrum> Andante: Ну так я и подумал) Да, активные
<rekcuFniarB> OSS разве не в режиме эмуляции сейчас?
<Vertrum> М?
<Andante> Может он OSSv4 юзает. :)
<Vertrum> да-да)) 4)
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<Andante> Ну с таким зоопарком, неудивительно что где-то есть проблемы
<Andante> И пульс и осс и алса...
<Vertrum> Я ж не лошара)))
<Vertrum> Я предварительно сносил одно, ставил другое ^^
<Vertrum> Все по инструкциям и пр.
<Vertrum> А может и лошара, хз уже >_<
<Vertrum> --mixer=DEVICE[:CH]
<Vertrum> вот эта команда меня заинтересовала.
<Vertrum> С ней можно что нибудь замутить?
<Andante> это выглядит как параметр неизвестной команды, а не команда
<Andante> Так что не знаю, что-то наверное замутить можно.
<Vertrum> tvtime --mixer=DEVICE[:CH]
<Vertrum> смысл особо не поменялся.
<Vertrum> Использовать устройство микшера и канал.
<Andante> ну я тебя сразу спросил правильный ли девайс в настройках выбран. Если да, то этот параметр врядли что-то изменит.
<Vertrum> да я ж говорю, это просто мысль возникла.
<wesg> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124288.0
<wesg> Vertrum, читал?
<Vertrum> Да
<Vertrum> я короче подумал... Походу все ж таки что-то с тюнером -_-
<Vertrum> Надо в нем ковыряться.
<wesg> ну в винде думаю работает
<san4o> читали уже сегоднешние приколы http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30094   ?
<wesg> я тут упоминал о постоянных проблемах линукса с железом, не верили :)
<Vertrum> Поправьте, если я  не прав. Программа, тв тайм, да и любая другая автоматом находит девайс и кидает звук на главный канал. Так?
<Vertrum> Не знаю, мне винда надоела)
<wesg> Do Not Fool - хочу такое
<wesg> Vertrum, а mplayer  пробовал проверить просто?
<Andante> Главный недостаток линукса заключается в том, что когда в нем не работает железо мысль о несправности самого железа посещает в последнюю очередь.
<Vertrum> Это да.
<Andante> Сам пару раз на эти грабли наступал.
<wesg> чаще просто проблема с драйвером или софтом
 * Andante недавно привел заказчика в восторг решив очень крутую плавающую проблему с продакшн серваком.
<Andante> А дело было не в "бобине", а в том, что шлейфы втыкал какой-то криворукий...
<Vertrum> я вообще считаю, что любые никсы для людей, которым это интересно. =/
<Vertrum> В смысле ковыряться, а не нажал - установилось.
<Andante> Компьютерная техника сложная штука, и становится только сложнее. Она в любом случае для тех, кто интересуется.
<wesg> это проходит со временем
<Andante> "нажал - установилось" это миф.
<Andante> Такого нет нигде.
<wesg> когда хочется получить результат а не потеть чтоб заработало
<wesg> в винде такое у меня сечас =)
<wesg> и в убунту такое же
<Andante> wesg, Подними мне на винде два пппое одновременно.
<wesg> никогда в жизни не видел ппое :)
<wesg> я про свои задачи
<Andante> Нет, если задачи ограничиваются пасьянсом, то да. :)
<wesg> боюсь спросить зачем надо пппое поверх пппое, и не поменять ли того кто такое проектировал
<Andante> Тем, кто действительно работает с информационными технологиями приходится более сложные задачи решать.
<wesg> оо
<Andante> wesg, два pppoe поверх одного e
<Andante> а не поверх друг друга
<Andante> И не поменять ли того, кто читал? :)))
<wesg> ок
<wesg> зато у меня тут твтюнеры всякие работают
<Andante> и пасьянсы, я уверен, тоже. :)
<wesg> не знаю не проверял :(
<Andante> Ну за тюнеры не скажу, т.к. тевелизером не интересуюсь.
<wesg> продукция apple
<Andante> тюнер у меня есть, но валяется где-то в коробке... уже давно.
<Andante> Винда, эппл... классовый враг просто. :)
<wesg> фанатик что ли?
<Vertrum> лол
<Andante> Гм... а интересно, можно поднять один pppoe поверх другого? :) Оно L2 инкапсулирует вообще?
<Andante> Или начиная с L3?
<Andante> от реализации зависит походу...
<Andante> wesg, Ты так говоришь о фанатизме, как будто это что-то плохое. :)
<wesg> будешь как столман
<wesg> жить в шалаше и пользоваться калькулятором, зато опенсурс
<Andante> не слышал чтоб столлман жил в шалаше и пользовался калькулятором, но даже если и так, как это ко мне относится?
<wesg> я к тому что приходится выбирать например между железкой и линуксом часто
<Andante> это как это?
<Vertrum> да я б не сказал, что приходиться выбирать
<Andante> Нет, погоди, пусть ответит.
<Vertrum> терпение и труд, как говориться.
<wesg> ну я приводил уже сколько примеров. а опять отговорки будут
<Andante> Если у тебя железка в линуксе не работает, то это больше характеризует тебя, а не линукс.
<wesg> ati x1250, встроенный микрофон в моем леново на conexant , айпод тач
<wesg> даа :) интересный вывод
<Andante> айпод какой-то, который не нужен никому...
<wesg> ну вот, писал же про отговорки
<Andante> древняя атишная видяха, которая сто лет везде работает
<wesg> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ipod+touch
<Andante> встроенный микрофон в каком-то леново, который тем более работает из коробки
<wesg> ну тебе виднее
<wesg> <wesg> ну я приводил уже сколько примеров. а опять отговорки будут
<Andante> Конечно виднее, я-то в отличие от тебя в железе ориентируюсь. :)
<wesg> ориентироваться - значит считать что раз в линуксе оно не работает - то оно не нужно
<wesg> норм
<Andante> айпод не нужен не потому что в линуксе не работает. Он вообще-то работает.
<Andante> Просто не нужен потому что не нужен.
<wesg> неа, не синхронизируетс
<wesg> только древние всякие
<Andante> А остальное из твоего списка не представляет интереса.
<wesg> ага, мне теперь два ноута менять потому что в линуксе с 1 железкой в каждом из них проблемы
<Andante> это от неосиляторства
<wesg> ага ага
<wesg> х1250 амд - открытый драйвер не допилили потому что старая железка и неинтересна, а проприетарный уже не поддерживает текущие иксы и ядро
<wesg> на vesa сидеть?
<wesg> или на бородатом ядре?
<Andante> Ну хватит вешать мне лапшу на уши. Я заводил эту штуку.
<Andante> И даже композитинг сносно работал.
<wesg> работал. на flgrx
<Andante> нет, на открытом драйвере
<Andante> фглрх не пробовал
<wesg> когда?
<Andante> в конце прошлого года
<wesg> понятно все  с тобой
<Andante> :) Со мной-то все понятно, я открытый человек. Это ты у нас в загадочность играешь.
<Andante> Такие рассуждения ящитаю появились из-за того, что проприентарные вендоры типа мс и эппла дожили до того, что поддержка железа в линуксе стала лучше чем у них.
<wesg> у линуксоидов три отговорки - не нужно, у меня все работает, выпрямляй руки
<Andante> Первая же попытка установить winxp на железку с AHCI быстро покажет кто где неправ. :)
<wesg> винхп 2002 года
<Andante> да какая разница. До сих пор юзают.
<Andante> И она до сих пор поддерживается.
<wesg> что там тех лет было, федора первые
<wesg> ну возьми шапку 2002 года и поставь на ту железку с ahci
<Andante> Ненене. Это не корректно. :)
<Nadezhda> :)
<wesg> что не корректно? это лицемерие
<Andante> Просто убунта раз в полгода меняет версию, а ХР не меняет.
<Nadezhda> бунта хорошая))))
<wesg> железо то поддержка в ядре вся, ну возьми ядро тех времен
<Andante> Но убунта 2010 года это убунта 2010 года, а ХР почему-то 2002.
<Andante> wesg, ))) В ХР нет дров в ядре.
<wesg> я про линупс
<wesg> линуксоиды всегда сравнивают текущее ядро и хп . которому 10 лет почти
<Andante> да не 10 лет ему!
<wesg> я одинаково не люблю и винду и линукс, но это лицемерие
<Andante> Оно каждый месяц обновляется.
<Andante> просто название не меняет
<Andante> Я одинаково не люблю винду и виндузятников. :)
<wesg> ты фанатик. я выше писал
<Andante> А яблочники это вообще лицемеры.
<wesg> агрессия при слове виндовз, эпл
<Andante> wesg, А я и не отрицал.
<wesg> пройдет со временем
<Andante> У тебя что зонд зашевелился?
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/5924161 показательно
<Andante> Достаточно урла. :)
<wesg> отговорки - 'нефиг играть на встроенном видео, покупай нвидия'
<Nadezhda> люди, простите бывшего виндузятника, не ешьте сразу. что можно поставить в качестве аналога torrent?
<Andante> Nadezhda, мак купи
<wesg> transmission из коробки в убунте
<Andante> wesg, так правильно же говорят. В винде на встроенном видео тоже особо не поиграешь.
<wesg> оп
<wesg> в винде то играется
<Nadezhda> зачем мне мак? я его на виртуалке поставила, отлично работает
<wesg> а в линуксе драйвера нет
<Andante> wesg, что играется-то? Контра чтоли?
<wesg> брат в вов играет
<wesg> я в старкрафт
<Andante> ))) соболезную.
<wesg> у меня тоже кстати встроенное
<Andante> ну сиди тогда на винде.
<wesg> ну старкрафт и под линуксом гоняет, но баги с флешем и микрофоном нерабочим надоели
<wesg> я даже тред найду про микрофон свой
<Andante> у меня флеш работает
<Andante> хотя он и не нужен. :)
<wesg> тормозит как черт в линуксе он
<wesg> поэтому и не нужен угу
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/5350664
<Andante> У меня не тормозит, но не нужен он не поэтому.
<wesg> потом после очередного апдейта оно отвалилось
<Andante> Я Ъ, я по ссылкам не хожу. :)
<wesg> понятно
<Andante> я ж сразу сказан. :)
<wesg> еще одна типичная беда линуксоидов  - болезнь страуса
<Andante> *сказал
<wesg> если вопрос неудобный - спрячь голову в песок и проблемы не будет
<wesg> это как ссср
<Andante> В чем болезнь-то? Микрофон твой и проблема тоже твоя. Почему ты пытаешься переложить с больной головы на здоровую?
<wesg> ты оспаривал тезис о проблемах в линуксе с некоторым железом
<wesg> я привел пару примеров
<Andante> Болезнь виндузятников, делать свои проблемы чужими.
<wesg> оказалось - это железо не нужно и тд
<wesg> да в винде то все работает, к сожалению
<Andante> Проблемы есть везде, просто в некоторых местах для них есть решения.
<wesg> а в некоторых нет, что следует признать
<Andante> Так вот почему бы тебе не пойти в эти места?
<wesg> в какие
<Andante> Ну где есть решения. Например гадить на форуме - очевидное решение любых проблем с компьютерами. Именно это убеждение превратило ЛОР в помойку на которую неприятно заходить. Приходит макинтошник и начинается...
<wesg> да мне не нужно решение уже, оно отпало вместе с линуксом который я прекратил юзать на десктопах
<Andante> Еще раз объясняю. Компьютерная техника она сложная, и для работы с ней требуются специальные знания и умения. Если у тебя их нет - не суйся. Это же элементарно.
<wesg> я всего то заметил что есть железки которые НЕ РАБОТАЮТ
<wesg> у тебя синдром вахтера
<Andante> Нет, неправда. Перед работой на станке проходят обучение и инструктаж.
<wesg> ты про меня ничего не знаешь :)
<Andante> А у тебя просто синдром "я поставлю тебе диагноз по аватарке".
<wesg> хотя на канале убунту-ру , да - если ты знаешь хоть пару названий других дистрибутивов можно считать себя уже круче остальных
<Andante> Я знаю что у тебя не работает видеокарта, которая у меня работает.
<wesg> да, работает
<wesg> 200 против 1700
<wesg> открытые дрова - закрытые
<Andante> 200 чего?
<wesg> да да, глхгирс не тест
<Andante> да. :)
<wesg> но 3д приложения вобще не работают на открытых
<wesg> а 2д так тормозит что лучше уж веса
<Andante> У меня на десктопе глхгирс показывает 180 фпс.
<Andante> :)
<wesg> я умолчал еще о 1 моменте - управление питанием
<wesg> не нужно?
<Andante> А теперь ты удивишься, но у меня там ничего не тормозит, ни 3д ни 2д, и вообще там GTS250/
<wesg> отличный аргумент
<Andante> Нормальный аргумент.
<Andante> Показывает почему глхгирс не бенчмарк, никогда не был бенчмарком и никогда не задумывался как бенчмарк.
<wesg> ну да
<Andante> В качестве бенчмарка его начали юзать убунтушники.
<wesg> гыгы
<Andante> и понеслась...
<wesg> я юзал когда убунты еще не было
<SergeyIT> Andante: у тебя всё работает, что тебе надо ?
<Andante> SergeyIT, Мне ничего не надо, у меня тоже все работает.
<wesg> у тебя арч да?
<Andante> кому вопрос?
<SergeyIT> Andante: )), ты не понял. Все, что тебе надо, у тебя работает? )
<Andante> SergeyIT, Ну... было бы классно, если бы у меня работал GTX460, но у меня его нет. А все что есть - работает.
<wesg> а если дочке ипад подарят что делать?:)
<Andante> wesg, сдать в магазин
<SergeyIT> Andante: но ответ достоин настоящего мужчины! :)  (не люблю нытиков)
<wesg> я думал сжечь и прочитать молитву
<Andante> wesg, Не, ну зачем так-то? :) Сдать, сказать по цвету не подошел.
<wesg> а дочь скажет , папа - хочу оставить себе его
<Andante> wesg, твой фейл, лучше надо было воспитывать.
<wesg> а ты ей - дочь, твой ипад недостоит осквернять мой линукс своим присутствием
<wesg> ага в кандалах и на цепи
<Andante> Еще раз объясняю, что компьютерная техника для специалистов, а не для старшеклассниц. Миф о том, что компьютером может пользоваться домохозяйка придуман для увеличения продаж.
<wesg> эту фантазию выдумали старые эникейщики, которым жалко становиться ненужными
<Andante> В результате домохозяйки покупают компьютеры, пытаются ими пользоваться, терпят фейл и начинают ныть на форумах, что в винде вирусы, в линуксе не работает айпод, а в макоси нет WOW.
<wesg> у меня бабушка компьютер юзает нормально
<wesg> скайп конференции , гмейл, джабер
<Andante> При поддержке старого эникейщика.
<wesg> неа
<Andante> ниверю.
<wesg> подруги там чето научили
<wesg> ей бы даже линукс подошел но в линукс скайпе же нет видео конференций
<Andante> Хотя ваще-то моя бабушка тоже пользуется компьютером. Подтверждая мои слова. :) Она программист по образованию.
<Andante> есть вообще-то
<wesg> раньше вин эникейщики ценились, теперь никому почти не нужны
<wesg> кто то находит спасение в линуксе, мол я выше других
<wesg> вымирает вид
<[Raiden]> почему free -m   тотал сайз 3957 а не 4096 мб. Кто-нить может обьяснить
<Andante> да куда же он вымрет, если вас, домохозяек за компом, меньше не становится?
<Andante> [Raiden], Видяшка скушала. Покупай нвидию.
<wesg> у тебя синдром вахтера,  я повторюсь :)
<[Raiden]> Andante: у меня десктоп и нвидия
<Andante> wesg, А ты не повторяйся.
<Andante> [Raiden], Встроенная?
<wesg> завышенная самооценка
<[Raiden]> внешняя 8600гтс
<wesg> ну это типично для линуксоидов, ведь их всего меньше 1процента
<Andante> [Raiden], закинь dmesg куда-нить
<Andante> wesg, Я только одного не пойму. Если тебе так противны линуксоиды, чего ты тут делаешь?
<wesg> мне линукс не противен, и нормальные нефанатичные пользователи
<Andante> домохозяйки со скайпом чтоли?
<wesg> ну вот опять 25
<Andante> Кстати да, скайп не нужен. :)
<wesg> ок
<san4o> Andante: нету видео конференции в скайпе линукса
<Andante> san4o, позвонишь мне?
<Andante> покажу видеоконференцию. :)
<[Raiden]> Andante: http://paste.org.ru/?8ha43i
<wesg> 1 на 1 есть
<san4o> Andante: я в тех поддержку даже обращался. написали мне что еще не реализовано
<wesg> про групповые вообещ то
<wesg> ах да, у линупсоидов денег нет
<wesg> значит не нужно
<Andante> Ах про групповые...
<Andante> Не, это не пробовал.
<Andante> wesg, А статистика говорит что у линупсоидов денег больше чем у виндузятников.
<wesg> это какая, про покупку проприетарных игр?
<wesg> ну да, потому что приходится покупать что дают
<Andante> wesg, ага, она самая.
<wesg> а в винде такой шлак даром не нужен
<wesg> в линуксе нативных игр мало ведь
<Andante> Да мне он и здесь даром не нужен... я про линуксоидов в целом.
<wesg> это я без какой либо антипатии говорю
<wesg> а ну да, игры не нужны
<Andante> Лично я, кстати, не покупал.
<wesg> потому что в линуксе их 2.5
<Andante> Но народ там миллионы набрал.
<wesg> ну а я проприетарный софт и игры покупаю
<Andante> Ну и дурак. :)
<wesg> а что покупать, опенсурс?
<Andante> Один из моих заказчиков hostcms купил. :)
<wesg> там его 2.5 штуки
<Andante> Сильно потом раскаивался.
<wesg> как в совке
<Andante> Ты про игры опять?
<wesg> ну ты же привел пример, что линусятники покупают игры
<Andante> Я думал мы компы для работы используем. Хочешь играть - купи xbox, там проблем вообще на порядок меньше.
<wesg> я аргументировал, что покупают так как больше и нечего
<wesg> у меня есть консоли но старкрафт на них не портирован
<Andante> wesg, Я этот пример привел, чтобы показать тебе что у них деньги есть.
<Andante> А не для того, чтобы ты пел мне тут про старкрафи.
<Andante> Повторяю в последний раз, что лично мне игры вообще не нужны. Компьютер не игровой автомат.
<Andante> А кому нужны - есть игровые платформы, дерзайте.
<Vertrum> ну многозадачность вроде как присутствует в ПК
<Vertrum> потому и "П". Не? 0-о
<Andante> Vertrum, нет, персональный он совсем по другой причине. А причем тут многозадачность?
<wesg> комьютер нужен чтоб компилять генту
<wesg> и мастурбировать на выхлоп гцц
<Andante> [01:30:49] <wesg> мне линукс не противен, и нормальные нефанатичные пользователи
<Andante> обратите внимание, как у человека меняется отношение к линупсу
<Andante> [01:03:36] <wesg> я одинаково не люблю и винду и линукс, но это лицемерие
<Andante> Прошло меньше 30 минут.
<wesg> это был сарказм
<wesg> ну у меня линукс на всех серверах, винду там я презираю :
<Andante> wesg, Твоя проблема в том, что тебе, видимо, не дают даже посмотреть на компьютеры с помощью которых люди деньги зарабатывают. :)
<wesg> и во всяких виртуалочках и на нодах
<wesg> ясно
<Andante> И что же там на серверах? Все железо работает?
<Andante> Или пойдем на лоре тред откроем?
<Andante> или может в виртуалочках флеш тормозит? :)
<wesg> там то конечно, да я про десктоп
<wesg> канал же про десктопные проблемы в частности
<Andante> Удивительно. Один и тот же линупс. Там работает тут не работает. :)
<wesg> ну я же домохозяйка далекая от компьютеров, негоже мне такие вещи обсуждать
<Andante> Конечно негоже.
<wesg> к сервакам ипод не цепляют
<wesg> и тв тюнеры
<wesg> и амд видео
<Andante> Ну спасибо и на этом.
<Andante> То есть вся твоя позиция заключается в том, что линукс серверная платформа?
<novns> линупс - десктопная платформа
<wesg> нет, она вполне и десктопная
<novns> линупс на серверы нельзя пускать
<wesg> если не убегать от проблем а признавать их и пытаться решить
<Andante> wesg, тогда чего ты тут устроил?
<Andante> novns, тонко, спасибо.
<Andante> wesg, Твои проблемы? Нет, спасибо, я чужие проблемы только за деньги решаю..
<wesg> все началось с того что я сказал про поддержку железок в линуксе
<dmay> кто-то сказал что линупс готов к десктопу? я точно слышал что кто-то сказал что линупс готов к десктопу!
<wesg> дмай подмени меня
<dmay> wesg: сбегаешь с поля боя, слабак?
<SergeyIT> попрогаммир в дельфи - приятно вспомнить скорость компиляции...
<Andante> А то, понимаешь, приходит вот такой вот и говорит "В этом вашем линупсе у меня не работает микрофон!" с таким апломбом, как будто я этот линупс только что ему силком всучил.
<XuMuK> ку
<dmay> XuMuK: линукс готов к десктопу?
<Andante> SergeyIT, В lazarus до сих пор быстро компилит. :)
<SergeyIT> Andante, существенно межленнее
<SergeyIT> медленнее
<Andante> SergeyIT, но все-таки намного быстрее гцц.
<dmay> огоспаде, вы тут ещё и делфи помянули? на ночь глядя?
<novns> точнее, линупс годится на сервер с апачем и домашней страничкой на пхп
<SergeyIT> dmay, не только помянул, но и поработал
<novns> а если сервер нагружен, то ёк
<dmay> novns: расскажи это инженерам ютубчика, ога
<Andante> novns, а что нужно для более продвинутых проектов? :)
<novns> солярис
<Andante> ууупс )))
<dmay> SergeyIT: тьфу-тьфу-тьфу. теперь мой руки святой водой! три дня!
<XuMuK> dmay, кому как... по мне - да, я последние года два винды держу тока из-за кво ты жюри :)
<Andante> novns, я думал скажешь что-нить клевое... IRIX там... или что-нибудь совсем олдскульно-юниксовое...
<Andante> novns, HPUX например
<wesg> novns, еще опенвпн потянет :)
<SergeyIT> dmay, не поможет, я с дельфи 1 по 5 плотно работал...
<XuMuK> драная автокорекция, мать иё...
<dmay> SergeyIT: ууу... соболезную
<wesg> саныч, ты?
<Andante> Да ладно, дельфи клевая штука была, пока борланд не скурвился
<dmay> XuMuK: в общем, включайся в общее веселье )
<SergeyIT> dmay, почему? До сих пор проги юзают :)
<Andante> а 1-5 это было как раз до того как он скурвился
<dmay> Andante: ключевое слово - была
<Andante> dmay, ну теперь-то уже нет конечно
<Andante> Эта битва проиграна.
<dmay> я, емнип, третью первой увидел. и там ещё книжечка была со скринами чуть ли не под вин3.11
<SergeyIT> ну МС ее еще раньше по паскалю проиграл
<XuMuK> dmay, да, блин, я с телефона... я ж запарюсь так песать))
<Andante> пейсать
<dmay> SergeyIT: ага. а потом положил на паскаль большой такой паскаль
<dmay> XuMuK: ну чтож ты так... в интернетике срач, а он с телефона (
<Andante> А я знаю людей, которые до сих пор пишут промышленный софт на паскале.
<SergeyIT> dmay, не  паскаль, а плохо пахнущую кучу бейсика
<novns> *промыленный
<Andante> И их софт управляет... хаха, движением тепловозов.
<dmay> Andante: дописывают расширения для патчей для заплаток для софта написанного ещё на клиппере?
<Andante> на ассемблере!
<XuMuK> dmay, да демоны бодафоновские отключили :(
<novns> кстати, клиппер жив
<dmay> сурово
<SergeyIT> Andante, да нормальный язык...
<novns> клиппер сейчас есть родной под линупсы
<novns> и научился всяким sql
<dmay> novns: ннну, фокспро тоже, можно сказать, жив, ага
<novns> не, он серьёзно жив
<dmay> сколько ещё ссофта на нём крутится
<Andante> SergeyIT, Сам язык-то да.
<dmay> novns: счас живих языков/платформ с дюжину. остальное - баловство отдельно взятых ностальгирующих личностей.
<novns> тут одна крупная контора, торгующая канцтоварами, пыталась перейти на что-то другое
<dmay> *живых
<novns> никто не смог им предложить замену складской системе, написанной много лет назад на коленках
<wesg> 1ссссс
<wesg> с mssql
<dmay> если у них система автоматизирует ихний бардак, то ясен пень никто им замену не предложит
<novns> так теперь операторы ходят ssh-ем на сервер, а там в консоли запускается клиппер
<dmay> у нас же как - в какую контору не придёшь - у всех офигеть какие специфические бузинесс-процессы
<Andante> bus-in-ass
<novns> и прекрасно шустро работает
<dmay> а как пальцем им начнёшь тыкать что вот тут, тут и тут всё можно упростить, а вот пять тех бумажкоперекладывателей вообще уволить
<dmay> так ппц что начинается
<Andante> бумажкоперекладыватели обычно не радуются таким идеям ))
<Andante> И бумажкоперекладывательные конторы в целом.
<dmay> мы так работали, отцы наши и деды так работали, а вы тут пришли и что-то нам доказываете
<dmay> неновисть
<novns> dmay, просто вам всех подробностей никто не расскажет никогда,
<Andante> Да не надо с ними работать!
<novns> про антиналоговые схемы
<Andante> Бизнес должен быть мелким и динамичным как электровеник.
<novns> и прочую фигню, которую нельзя ломать
<dmay> novns: да всё рассказывают
<dmay> и баз таким по две-три делали
<Guest34477> Привет, кто расскажет нде и как установить драйвер на geforce gts450?
<wesg> ((((
<novns> вам кажется, что можно упросить, а на деле бумажкоперекладыватели зарабатывают две трети дохода фирмы
<dmay> был деятель один с дикими оборотами. там вообще с дюжину ИПов было
<Andante> wesg, твой выход
<SergeyIT> Guest34477, он стоит
<wesg> у мня руки заняты
<dmay> Guest34477: элементарно. выкидываешь гефорс, покупаешь свежую нвидию, бубунта сама находит драйвер, ставишь, радуешься
<Andante> wesg, мастурбацией?
<Guest34477> режим экстра не влючается ...
<wesg> ага
<Andante> dmay, вообще-то это и есть нвидия и довольно свежая
<wesg> неужели
<XuMuK> gts450 вроде не совсем старая...
<dmay> novns: когда отправка загруженного грузовика делается после трёх подписей, это называется "зарабатывать две трети дохода"?
<novns> dmay, gts450 - это свежак
<dmay> Andante: а, тьфу, ступил-ступил >.<
<dmay> старые рефлексы
<[Raiden]> Guest34477: в мен ю система ест ьустановщик закрытых дров. или из консоли sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<novns> вы так же разбираетесь в делопроизводстве, как и в версиях нвидий
<Andante> dmay, А мы все подумали что ты настолько крут, что для тебя 450 - старье. :)
<Guest34477> Пишет что не удалось включить визуальные эфекты
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> это третий, ручной вариант
<Andante> novns, Ты стал троллить? Я тебя не узнаю прям.
<wesg> анданте а на кой хер тебе gts какая то там если в игры не играешь?
<dmay> novns: ннну. на версиях нвидий я денег не зарабатывал, я их только для срачиков использую :3
<Andante> wesg, Да купил по дурости. С другой стороны всякие десктоп-эффекты свистят и пердят.
<wesg> они и на моей встроенной нвидии пердят
<Andante> На моей пердят громче. :)
<wesg> и на ителе
<wesg> ок
<SergeyIT> кончайте воздух портить (
<Guest34477> спасибо большое полша установка)))
<wesg> блурей диски все еще не работают
<wesg> не нужны, предвижу ответ
<SergeyIT> Guest34477, ядро обновлять будешь проблемы могут быть
<wesg> а не легче из ппа драйвер поставить?
<Andante> :) Конечно не нужны, но они будут работать со временем, хотя там очень сильно все завязано на DeRMo, которое действительно не нужно.
<wesg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<wesg> ну какое то странное совпадение - в линуксе не работает, значит не нужно
<wesg> прямо как во фре
<Guest34477> а какой командой просмотреть кол-во ядер?
<wesg> у меня есть но на перле
<wesg> и меня за нее банят обычно
<SergeyIT> Guest34477, в системномм мониторе посмотри
<Guest34477> аааааааа блина, все ровно пишет что не удалось подключить визуальные эффекты((((
<wesg> =)
<Andante> wesg, На самом деле ты путаешь причину и следствие.
<wesg> причина - линукс на десктопе редкость
<wesg> следствие - под него это все не поддерживается. ну я понимаю что это не линукса вина
<wesg> но мне как енд юзеру это мало важно. старался приспособиться лет 12, но так и не получилось
<Andante> Нет, я про неподдерживаемые технологии. Завязываем технологию на DRM, а потом думаем почему это она в линуксе не поддерживается.
<wesg> но пока такие идиотские разногласия как теперь с memcpy появляются - тут и удивляться нечему
<Andante> А почему несвободная технология должна в свободном мире работать?
<Guest34477> Raiden, после обнавления, визуальные эфекты не включаются(
<wesg> ребут
<[Raiden]> ))
<Guest34477> был
<Guest34477> сейчас еще раз порпобую
<[Raiden]> Guest34477: переставь дрова.
<wesg> из ппа то никак, да?
<[Raiden]> могут быть ньюансы с перезаписью некоторых файлов
<wesg> как он ребутился не выходя из чата?
<[Raiden]> и ребут не надо, логаута достаточно
<wesg> быстрее объяснить как ребутнуться, чем логаут
<User886[web]> эххх ничего не сработало(
<Andante> wesg, по ссх, очевидно
<wesg> человек, не умеющий поставить видеодрайвер, осилил ссш?
<[Raiden]> ))
<User886[web]> нет не осилил(
<User886[web]> я неделю на линуксе(
<User886[web]> на буке встало все, а на пк проблемы одни
<User886[web]> а как тогда другой драйвер поставить?
<wesg> aptitude show nvidia-current покажи
<[Raiden]> лучше с реал консоли. sudo apt-get purge nvidia\*   потом sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings  и ещё потом неплохо бы sudo nvidia-xconfig - это создаст xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> и ребут
<[Raiden]> либо делай всё как тут
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<wesg> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current & sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && reboot
<[Raiden]> как много вариантов )
<wesg> зачем древний драйвер из реп на такую карту?
<User886[web]> я перезайду
<[Raiden]> current достаточно свежий
<wesg> у него маверик?
<[Raiden]> хотя может и нет )
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> ладно, пусть будет ппа
<wesg> в ппа 270, в лтс помоему 170, в маверике 260
<dmitry-melnikov> 'не удалось влючить визуальные эфекты' ;\
<wesg> это после чего
<[Raiden]> угу, что делал
<dmitry-melnikov> после большой огромной команды
<wesg> а в панельку нвидия зайди
<wesg> и выхлоп надо было бы показать нам
<dmitry-melnikov> там где в конце был reboot
<wesg> параметры - администрирование вроде
<[Raiden]> попробуй сделай sudo nvidia-xconfig , и релогин, если не поможет ,тогда будем думать )
<dmitry-melnikov> NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<wesg> ага
<wesg> ну и в терминале glxinfo | grep direct скажи что ответит
<dmitry-melnikov> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<wesg> ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> я это уже 2 раза предложил
<wesg> ну и потом как рейден
<wesg> ага
<dmitry-melnikov> невозможно получить доступ к /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Нет такого файла или каталога
<wesg> <[Raiden]> попробуй сделай sudo nvidia-xconfig , и релогин, если не поможет ,тогда будем думать )
<wesg> [Raiden], а интеерсно как он так умудрился?
<wesg> второго такого вижу с мавериком с такой проблемой
<[Raiden]> ну, незнаю. )
<AndChat_> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndChat_, Ну понг, и что?
<dmitry-melnikov> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<dmitry-melnikov> перезайду
<[Raiden]> dmitry-melnikov: делай релогин
<AndChat_> да ничо, проверочко
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/6076803 а это не он же?
<[Raiden]> вот, может пригодится кому, кто инсталятор нвидии юзает http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/12/nvidia.html
<wesg> а я просто в своей винде скачал с сайта - дабл клик - некст некст
<wesg> может кто знает под винду пакетные менеджеры?
<wesg> не только для софта, но и драйвера
<[Raiden]> )
<wesg> [Raiden], в убунте это не особо актуально, есть же ппа с постоянно свежими нвидия-каррент
<[Raiden]> msi возможно немного можно сравнить с deb
<wesg> зачем качать руками с сайта и ставить, как в винде
<dmitry-melnikov> уррррррааааааа работает))) прыгают от радости) спасибо парни)
<[Raiden]> я только разместил обьяву. Ставьте как хотите
<dmitry-melnikov> Raiden и wesg Благорадарю вас)
<[Raiden]> нп
<wesg> ((
<wesg> кто то использовал colinux?
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Есть контакт.
<XuMuK> а я уж думал...
<wesg> windows круче linux
<wesg> прикорм
<XuMuK> для троллей?)
<dmitry-melnikov> оп-па-па, опера есть в linux?
<dmitry-melnikov> в центре приложений убунту, в брайзерах не видно оперу)
<wesg> есть
<wesg> подключи партнерский репозиторий
<dmitry-melnikov> это не для меня я нуб дикикй в убунту)
<wesg> ну там пункт есть в администрировании помоему
<wesg> источники приложений
<dmitry-melnikov> сейчас надо скачать netbeans, php5, appache(
<dmitry-melnikov> тоесть добавить новой адресс сервера обнавления?
<wesg> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<wesg> поставит пхп5 и апач
<wesg> поищи в меню
<wesg> параметры администрирование - источники приложений
<wesg> как найдешь свистни
<wesg> и  в центре приложений в верхних меню есть такой пункт какой то
<dmitry-melnikov> я вот думаю lamp поставить, сразу вместе все apache, mysql, php5
<XuMuK> dmitry-melnikov: просто зайди на сайт оперы и скачай
<wesg> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<wesg> XuMuK, зачем?
<wesg> виндовые привычки
<dmitry-melnikov> :D
<wesg> а обновлять потом как?
<dmitry-melnikov> я зашел в центр приложений ubuntu
<XuMuK> dmitry-melnikov: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin - cтавит весь набор
<wesg> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-02
<XuMuK> wesg: затем что просче скачать и тыкнуть два раза, чем подключать репу, апдейт и тд...
<dmitry-melnikov> а что означает "^"?
<[Raiden]> опечатка скорее всего
<dmitry-melnikov> окей
<wesg> нет
<wesg> просто напиши это в терминале :)
<wesg> легче скачать да, но как потом обновлять?
<wesg> руками?
<[Raiden]> можете ещё набрать sudo tasksel и там выбрать LAMP
<wesg> хотя к черту, пойду спать
<wesg> dmitry-melnikov, в центре приложений в верхних меню открой источник приложений
<wesg> там включи partners и после обновления ищи оперу
<[Raiden]> Хм, не опечатка? Я тоже ошибаюсь )
<wesg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<wesg> sudo apt-get install the_name_of_the_task_you_want^
<XuMuK> нифегасе... у меня впервые за несколько лет убунта подвисла, причом жостко, даж низя ничо нажать было)
<dmitry-melnikov> в источнике приложение я выбрал partner
<dmitry-melnikov> и ничего
<dmitry-melnikov> я думаю что не стоит мне новичку переходить с 10.04.2 lts - работает стабиль, не то было
<dmitry-melnikov> 2 часа ночи(
<Lorgus> вопрос, а в доменах *.info мона private person сделать ?
<_GerarD_> здрасте
<_GerarD_> тут кто то когда то предлагал что то вместj eaccelerator
<_GerarD_> вместо*
<_GerarD_> Не подскажите что именно?
<_GerarD_> Есть живые?
<_GerarD_> Offoffoff: ты тут?
<XuMuK> Ку
<SAPetrovich> всем доброе утро
<SAPetrovich> postfix фильтрация исходящей почты по расширению кто-нить настраивал
<SAPetrovich> точнее фильтрация прикрепленных в письме вложений по их типу.....
<alexandr> утро всем
<alexandr> кто знает как обновиться до 11,04?
<alexandr> утро всем
<alexandr> хочу 11,04 как обновиться?
<ooj> fnbn
<Xamuc> åñëè ñòàâèòü ubuntu ïîâåðõ âèíäóñ ïðîáëåì íå âîçíèêíåò ?)
<ubuntuhelp> Xamuc! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Xamuc> пойду попробую с live dvd ubuntu завести )))
<alexandr> как обновиться до 11.04?
<yurau> alexandr: хотите убить систему?
<alexandr> в смысле?
<EagleStars> Ни как. Можно конечно без проблем, но черевато глюками и сложностями. Гораздо проще поставить с нуля с переносом настроек из старой О.С.
<EagleStars> У 11.04 новое внутреннее устройство, поэтому придётся в ручную допиливать.
<alexandr> я так и не вкурил,а когда можно обновиться то до 11.04?
<Andante> в 04 месяце 11-го года, очевидно ))
<alexandr> :) очень смешно а когда именно?
<EagleStars> Тфу ты блин... Я спутал 10.04 с 11.04. Извиняюсь: невнимательность.
<EagleStars> 11.04 ещё альфа версия. Сомневаюсь что там вообще есть обновление. Но совет тот же: ставить с нуля!
<alexandr> в смысле с нуля? EagleStars
<alexandr> а что само обновление не придёт 11,04?
<EagleStars> А чего смешно? Когда выйдет тогда и обновится появится возможность. А выйдет она "в 04 месяце 11-го года"
<EagleStars> С нуля: сохраняешь домашний каталог, список программ. Сносишь старую О.С. и на чистое место ставишь новую. Востанавливаешь список программ.
<EagleStars> Оно то придёт, но тебе что охото потом глбки устранять, когда у тебя половина системы отвалится?
<Andante> хых, убунту надо переставлять раз в полгода?
<EagleStars> Зачем?
<Andante> и правда полная иллюзия винды. :)
<Andante> бсод уже портировали?
<EagleStars> Это винда бсод из паниккернел портировала.
<EagleStars> Акурат когда в Линуксе его устранили. )))
<Andante> Я на какой-то оси видел красный экран смерти.
<Andante> На фряхе кажись.
<Andante> или на каком-то линуксе очень старом
<EagleStars> Andante: у убунты такой расклад... Lts это рабочая версия. Остальные "эксперементальные". lts раз в три года. При обновлении всегда есть инструкция как подправить, но кто его читает?
<urashima> доброго дня, никто не подскажет в чем проблема. имеется docky, проблема в том, что не могу свободно перемещать его.  куда бы не переместить его, слева, справа, внизу, вверху, он центрируется. тоесть например внизу слева его не поставить. есть ли лечение?
<Andante> EagleStars, я в курсе
<EagleStars> Может быть: я паниккернел невидел.
<EagleStars> Andante: ну я же незнаю в курсе ты или нет. )))
<Andante> теперь знаешь
<EagleStars> Теперь знаю.
<alexandr> подскажите ссылку на debian 6 чтоб скачать его и установить
<EagleStars> urashima: я лично им не пользовался. Ищи в настройках.
<EagleStars> Но я бы посоветовал поменять на http://ubuntologia.ru/cairo-dock. Это хоть известный зверь.
<EagleStars> Ещё могу подсказать:
<EagleStars> ALt + F2
<EagleStars> Команда: gconf-editor
<EagleStars> Идём: /apps/docky-2/
<EagleStars> Может там будет...
<masters_> Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать если отсутствует файл  gdm.conf но при этом мне нужно его подправить
<masters_> ос-ubuntu 10.04
<masters_> при это всё работает, пытался в нужное место положить созданный мной файл gdm.conf. но, система на него ника кне реагирует
<EagleStars> alexandr: идёшь на сайт debian.org там находишь варианты для скачивания. Выбираешь архитектуру. Потом будет куча дисков. Скачать обязательно нужно только первый. Он установочный. Остальные это диски с программами, можно и без них, ставить программÑ
<EagleStars> masters_: а что ты хочешь от gdm.conf? В 10.04 часть настроек оттуда винесена в другие места.
<masters_> запуск Xephyr хочу прописать
<nexxxt> ку
<EagleStars> nexxxt: хай!
<EagleStars> masters_: /etc/init.d вариант?
<EagleStars> masters_: или гнома хочеш полностью остановить?
<EagleStars> А то у gdm часть настроек уплыла в gconf-editor, а часть в груб.
<masters_> да уж..не подумал бы даже что от гдм часть настроек могла "уплыть" в груб..
<nexxxt> :-)
<masters_> по-моему до запуска гнома xephyr должен запускатся..иначе ничего не выйдет
<alexandr> EagleStars  а где там скачивать в каком разделе?
<masters_> сам уже блин в этом всём запутался
<alexandr> Скачать Debian 6.0(установщик по сети для 32/64-битного ПК) EagleStars это оно?
<masters_> Поди у кого-нибудь есть готовый мануал по настройке multihead/multiseat c использованием Xephyr
<EagleStars> alexandr: установщик по сети это тот же минималсиди в убунту. Если знаешь как ставить чисто по сети, то можно его. Если нет, то возьми нормальный образ: http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/
<EagleStars> "Официальные файлы torrent для "стабильного" выпуска"
<EagleStars> Там выбираешь архитетуру и попадаешь на страницу со списком торентфайлов для диска.
<EagleStars> Тут то же, но для обычного скачивания: http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/#stable
<EagleStars> masters_: по-моему до запуска гнома xephyr должен запускатся..иначе ничего не выйдет
<EagleStars> А ты попробуй. Поставь и запусти прям в гноме как обычную программу.
<alexandr> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.1a/i386/bt-cd/ какой там выбрать? EagleStars
<EagleStars> alexandr: debian-6.0.1a-i386-CD-1.iso.torrent
<alexandr> понятно спасибо те
<EagleStars> пожалуйста!
<EagleStars> masters_: xephyr надстройка над иксом. А чисто иксовые вещи в гноме вполне запускаются.
<masters_> root@petr-desktop:~# /usr/sbin/Xephyr.sh -display :0.0 -xauthority /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -fullscreen -keyboard platform-i800:12.1-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse
<masters_> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<masters_> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<masters_> Fatal server error:
<masters_> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<masters_> попробавл..не вышло
<masters_> 1
<nexxxt> а что за жуть вы мутите, если не секрет?
<alexandr> 11.04 [jxe
<alexandr> 11,04 хочу
<SergeyIT> alexandr, бери
<calculon> В грубе 2 не запускается freebsd второй системой
<calculon> menuentry "FreeBSD 8.2" {
<calculon>     insmod ufs2
<calculon>     set root=(hd0,3,a)
<calculon>     chainloader +1
<calculon> }
<calculon> ЧЯДНТ?
<Noveon> calculon: ненавижу груб 2
<calculon> /etc/grub.d/custom_40
<calculon> Черная полоса
<calculon> никто не поможет?
<Andante> мне тоже не нравится этот grub.d пишу конфиг руками
<SergeyIT> на каждую ОС надо отдельный диск и проблем не будет
<Andante> Еще лучше на отдельный компьютер.
<Andante> Тогда вообще проблем минимум.
<EagleStars> А чего там с грубом не так? "апдейт груб" делал?
<Xamuc> åñòü êòî æèâîé?)
<ubuntuhelp> Xamuc! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Xamuc> привет всем!
<Xamuc> есть кто живой?
<alexandr> спят все
<Xamuc> <alexandr>  я тут ubuntu поставить решил , заболванил на двд начал установку но на этаже когда нужно вводить Логин и пароль для основной записи и т.д у меня не кликабельна кнопочка "вперед"
<Xamuc> этаже=этапе)) хз почему этаж написал))
<alexandr> я не зкстрасенсенс
<Xamuc> ясн, я так и подумал что тут никто не подкажет, думал распространенная бага , ладно буду шаманить))
<SergeyIT> Xamuc, использовать в логине можно только прописные буквы
<Xamuc> <SergeyIT> кхм , ладно буду пробывать ,спасибо.Правдо зеленую галочку напротив логина убунта мне поставила)
<SergeyIT> Xamuc, а пароль не меньше 6 или 8 символов
<alexandr> SergeyIT скачал дебиан 6,хочу поставить вместе с убунту,через что записать дебиан на диск простым перекидыванием?
<AndreX> alexandr:  xthtp brasero запись оюраза
<AndreX> через
<alexandr> не могу там найти это
<alexandr> есть диск с данными
<AndreX> alexandr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/159640/f2de412c
<alexandr> AndreX спс
<alexandr> надо записывать именно только на cd-r?
<AndreX> не обязательно
<AndreX> и смотря какой образ
<alexandr> cd-rw пойдёт?
<overhead> привет всем
<alexandr> ку те
<overhead> может кто поделиться оригинальным файлом sources.list для дебиана 6.0
<AndreX> alexandr: какой образ скачал
<alexandr> минуту щас скажу
<SergeyIT> alexandr, я бы с rw не связывался (не доверяю)
<overhead> поломаные пакеты второй день исправить не могу
<AndreX> overhead: http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<overhead> AndreX, спс
<alexandr> AndreX  debian-6.0.1a-i386-CD-1.iso
<AndreX> alexandr: ну пиши на сд
<AndreX> alexandr: любой 700mb
<alexandr> придётся в магазин бежать за сд-р,заоодним пивка купить литра 3
<Poison82> Вот проблема - при подключении к любой сети wi-fi скорость  1 мбит\с  , кто подскажет где "копать"
<overhead> исправил sources.list, все равно не получается пофиксить сломанные пакеты   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<overhead>  compiz : Depends: compiz-gtk (>= 0.8.4-4) but it is not going to be installed
<overhead>           Depends: compiz-gnome (>= 0.8.4-4) but it is not going to be installed
<overhead> E: Broken packages
<overhead> куда копать
<SergeyIT> alexandr, лучше cd-r и минеральной воды )
<AndreX> overhead: apt-get -f install
<alexandr> SergeyIT спс за совет ;)
<De_Abler> sharikoff: ку!
<sharikoff> De_Abler: дароф
<De_Abler> скока лет скока зим
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> угу
<De_Abler> как оно?
<sharikoff> да так
<sharikoff> нормально
<SergeyIT> прирелизно 11.04
<unixoid> всем привет
<unixoid> подскажите, какой дистрибутив лучше поставить на старый ноутбук с 192 мб оперативки, проц Celeron 1600 Hz
<SergeyIT> unixoid, на форуме темы есть
<unixoid> ок, еще вопрос: никто не пробовал запускать под вайном налоговые программы, такие как "Декларация", например?
<unixoid> желательно 2010-2011 годы
<sharikoff> они многопользовательские?
<unixoid> я не знаю, ноутбук налоговика просто, винда стоит тут, и люто глючит
<Chyngishan> всем привет =)
<unixoid> Chyngishan, привет
<sharikoff> unixoid: я уверен он не порадуется
<sharikoff> линуксу на своем ноутбуке
<unixoid> ну от винды он тоже вешается
<Chyngishan> я пробовал деловой хабаровск под вайном запускать
<unixoid> полчаса над открытием окна думает машина
<Chyngishan> по идее всё нормально должно работать
<sharikoff> а так будет думать полчаса а потом скажет что открыть не сможет
<overhead> как пофиксить сломанные пакеты, ничего не помогает
<wesg> unixoid, на таком железе и линукс тормозить будет
<overhead> можно как нить ваще откат сделать, типа downgrade
<SergeyIT> overhead, а ты чего творил?
<overhead> SergeyIT, да вроде ниче, он поначалу как-то криво встал, sources.list был пустой, часть репов заккоменчена с припиской #закомменчено инсталлятором в связи с недоступностью репозитория,   я сам потом файл этот сгенерил с сайта, и теперь при установке чего-либо
<overhead> сломанные пакеты
<unixoid> это ты попробовал новую бету ставить?
<overhead> нет, это debian squeeze
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: он подумал а не поставить ли пакетик с этим интересным названием и посмотреть что это такое
<unixoid> ясно
<wesg> дебиан стабилен :)
<overhead> sharikoff, никаких я пакетиков не ставил, ставлю то что надо, а не просто посмотреть что это такое
<overhead> wesg, гента-то постабильнее будет)
<overhead> сам собрал, сам поставил
<unixoid> только компилять замучаешься, особенно если впервый раз в жизни)
<overhead> unixoid, да не в первой)
<unixoid> я ни разу еще не ставил, пока не решаюсь
<unixoid> арч максимум только что пробовал
<unixoid> мануал годный у него, так что больших проблем не испытывал, но все равно с непривычки было немного страшновато :)
<overhead> арч - эдакая попытка вытянуть генту в массы, как убунта тянет дебиан в массы и весь линукс
<sharikoff> о мп3! щас пацаны погодите я скомпилю кодек и проигрыватель и послушаю
<unixoid> другого дитрибутива не было, если бы не осилил, пришлось бы по друзьям бегать винду искать
<sharikoff>  про кино я ваще молчу
<overhead> sharikoff, для не осиливших есть убунта
<sharikoff> отсюда вопрос. зачем генту на десктопе
<sharikoff> думаем дальше
<overhead> sharikoff,  ^^ все написано
<sharikoff> поставим на сервак и умрем обновляя
<sharikoff> спрашивается зачем генту на серваке
<overhead> sharikoff, ты наверное ни разу просто не ставил
<sharikoff> отсюда вывод зачем ваще генту
<overhead> sharikoff, или ваще троль
<sharikoff> я не троль =)
<overhead> семерку не забудь свою обновить
<sharikoff> я так думаю
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> ладно
<overhead> ты так думаешь, на практике бы сначала поработал, а потом говорил
<unixoid> я поставил вчера Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 и LAMP, теперь у меня есть дома веб-сервер. Поставил Joomla! 1.6
<unixoid> сайты буду делать :)
<sharikoff> overhead: =))
<sharikoff> overhead: я нуб
<sharikoff> мне убунту хватит
<overhead> троли такие троил
<unixoid> ))
<alexandr> 28 апреля будет можно перейти на 11.04?
<unixoid> унулые тролли
<wesg> overhead, гента стабильнее?
<overhead> ага
<overhead> унылые
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> вы меня радуете
<overhead> wesg если мозг есть - да
<wesg> опять тоже самое
<alexandr> sharikoff
<sharikoff> alexandr: q
<alexandr> sharikoff 28 апреля можно уже перейти будет на 11.04
<sharikoff> да ну?
<unixoid> alexandr, кэп, ты?
<sharikoff> а можно я не буду переходить =)
<unixoid> нет, все должны перейти, включая виндузятников! так Марк сказал
<sharikoff> о боже
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> только не это
<AndreX> alexandr: сиди на 10.4 и жди следующий lts
<sharikoff> overhead: расскажи лучше еще про стабильную генту
<sharikoff> =)
<alexandr> у меня 10.10
<sharikoff> ты меня заряжаешь оптимизмом
<unixoid> или про стабильную бету 11.04
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> De_Abler: тут?
<wesg> зачем вобще гента нужна
<overhead> sharikoff, а как на семерку можно вайн поставить?
<sharikoff> http://sharikoff.me/ на почитай
<unixoid> wesg, чтобы красноглазить
 * sharikoff побыстрому пропиарился
<overhead> sharikoff, нет, ты лучше сам расскажи
<sharikoff> =)
<wesg> а зачем это
<AndreX> overhead: поставив на нё unix
<overhead> sharikoff, у тебя ж опыта больше
<sharikoff> кде уже стоит осталось прикрутить нормальную консоль
<sharikoff> overhead: факт
<overhead> sharikoff, ты не отходи от вопроса
<wesg> у кого там сейчас убунта, http://itv.1tv.ru/ показывает?
<sharikoff> overhead: а тебе зачем?
<sharikoff> хочешь приобщиться?
<overhead> sharikoff, я же не спрашиваю зачем тебе стабильная гента
<wesg> или другой линукс
<overhead> sharikoff, или ты не знаешь?
<sharikoff> знаю что гента не нужна
<sharikoff> и тебе говорю
<sharikoff> а ты заладил
<AndreX> wesg: что именно, из 100500 каналов
<overhead> sharikoff, а на мой ответ почему не отвечаешь
<wesg> AndreX, через браузер прямой эфир
<sharikoff> где то я уже это слышал..
<wesg> с этого сайта именно
<overhead> sharikoff, ладно, придется с сурсфорджа качать
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> лей
<overhead> sharikoff, жаль не помог
<sharikoff> ну слушай
<sharikoff> ставишь на семерку виртуалбокс
<sharikoff> ставишь в него линукс
<sharikoff> можно генту
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> и туда вайн
<overhead> sharikoff, нет
<sharikoff> да
<overhead> sharikoff, мне надо нативно
<overhead> без прослоек
<AndreX> !enter | sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<AndreX> )
<sharikoff> а зачем?
<sharikoff> AndreX: =)) jr
<sharikoff> ок
<overhead> sharikoff, прога у нас только под линуксом работает
<overhead> а мы закупили вин лицензию
<AndreX> sharikoff: спс
<wesg> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOnWindows
<wesg> если прога работает под линуксом, зачем вайн?
<sharikoff> overhead: как так получилось?
<overhead> sharikoff, да руководство знаешь какое
<sharikoff> мде.. знаю
<overhead> sharikoff, думаю тонких клиентов понаставить, только вот будет ли видно все устройства...
<overhead> usb ключи
<sharikoff> а сетка с серваком не сдохнут?
<overhead> да ну
<sharikoff> народу много?
<overhead> 60 тачек
<overhead> два этажа
<AndreX> wesg: не у меня чёта не фурычит ))
<sharikoff> ну для тонких клиентов надо сетку ой ой без косяков
<overhead> да пинги хорошие
<sharikoff> и железки хорошие в ядре
<sharikoff> которые вывезут
<overhead> вот только думаю d-link-вские свичи могут не потянуть
<sharikoff> overhead: имхо не заморачивайся с тонкими клиентами
<sharikoff> не надо это пока
<sharikoff> будут деньги сделаешь нормально
<sharikoff> домен (ldap или ad ) полюбасу надо
<sharikoff> на нем подключаемые шары делаешь
<overhead> да так всегда, откладываешь на потом, будут условия, сделаю лучше, в итоге наращивать то надо, а все как было, так ничего и не меняется, на барахле одном сидим
<sharikoff> на сервак ставишь прогу
<sharikoff> всем скидываешь ярлыки
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> т.е у юзера при входе в сеть подключается шара с сервака
<sharikoff> шара с прогой
<sharikoff> а ярлычок на рабочем столе
<sharikoff> как то так
<overhead> памяти только надо
<overhead> думаю щас не поятнет
<sharikoff> памяти да..
<sharikoff> она еще дорогая падла серверная
<overhead> ага
<overhead> а денег фиг, хоть сам паяй
<alexandr> подскажите как настроить аплет погоды?
<overhead> платы))
<overhead> sharikoff, d-link на что посоветуешь заменить7
<overhead> барахло такое редкостное
<sharikoff> на длинк =) на остальное не хватит
<overhead> самое дешевое фигли
<sharikoff> у нас на этажах длинки
<sharikoff> в ядре джуники
<overhead> один сгорел, еще два походу близки к кончине
<sharikoff> и серваки старобрендовые айбиэм
<overhead> и шумят таким свистом))
<overhead> ibm вывозят
<wesg> AndreX, ну вот
<overhead> хотел заказать рефербушед по 700 баксов пару штук
<overhead> sharikoff, а нет через че раздаете
<SergeyIT> overhead, ссзб
<overhead> SergeyIT, это что?
<overhead> у нас прокся забита, тоже надо менять
<SergeyIT> !ссзб | overhead
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='overhead'
<AndreX> мдя
<SergeyIT> overhead - "сам себе злобный буратино"
<overhead> SergeyIT, ?
<AndreX> overhead: это сокращение от ссзб ))
<SergeyIT> overhead, это о тех, кто сам у себя всё ломает
<overhead> SergeyIT, только какое это имеет отношение к вопросу об инете
<SergeyIT> (03:47:59 PM) overhead: исправил sources.list, все равно не получается пофиксить сломанные пакеты   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<overhead> )
<overhead> SergeyIT, да не, тут сразу система как-то криво встала
<overhead> надо на другую cd-шку записать
<safinaskar> как называется "сравниватель файлов"? что-то типа groff, но не groff
<safinaskar> такой интерактивный, не то в консоли, не то для иксов
<safinaskar> визуальный
<overhead> safinaskar, diff
<safinaskar> overhead: не, говорю же интерактивный
<overhead> safinaskar, fldiff, meld
<safinaskar> overhead: помню был какой-то на "g" из пяти букв. всё равно спасибо
<overhead> нзч
<Taurendil> q all! если есть кто свободен щас и шарит в настройках роутеров напишите в личку пожалуйста, буду благодарен за помощь
<AndreX> !ask | Taurendil
<ubuntuhelp> Taurendil: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Taurendil> AndreX, вопрос просто не по теме, поэтому попросил в личку написать, у кого есть желание помочь, не умничай
<AndreX> Taurendil: я и не умничаю, юзай хелп по роутеру
<Taurendil> если бы было все так просто, я бы не спрашивал, поверь
<alexandr> подскажите плиз где можно найти красивые docky?
<safinaskar> у меня стоит кубунта в VMWare под Windows 7. всё время держал кубунту в окне, потом когда начал выходить в полноэкранный режим, все новые запущенные проги внутри кубунты стали с большим шрифтом. приходилось делать так: выходить из полноэкранного режима,
<safinaskar>  запускать прогу, заходить обратно. что делать?
<sharikoff> safinaskar: diff
<sharikoff> я не опоздал
<sharikoff> ,
<wesg> причем тут дифф?
<Xamuc> теперь я убунтувод ))
<sharikoff> wesg: ну разницу пишет
<sharikoff> =)
<wesg> между кубунту и вин7 что ли :)
<sharikoff> типа =)
<Xamuc> ребят а вы в аське сидите через Pidgin?)
<sharikoff> нет =)
<alexandr> а есть программы в убунту чтоб отправлять смс на короткие номера?
<alexandr> Xamuc qutim есть на это
<total__> всем здрасте
<Over> Товарищи, после wubi старый диск с оффтопиком монтируется в /host с вопросиками вместо русских букв. Как это побороть?
<Over> Я вообще не понимаю где он указывается для монтирования, его нету в fstab
<Andante> Вот ты где...
<Andante> Вот мы и встретились... nom-nom-nom....
<SergeyIT> Over, офтопик - это сплошные ????
<Over> это виндовый раздел
<dx_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> dx_, Failed!
<Tramp> test
<ubuntuhelp> Tramp, Fail!
<Tramp> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Tramp, Понг.
<Andante> понг
<Andante> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Andante, Failed!
<Tramp> понг
<Tramp> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Tramp, Есть контакт.
<Tramp> ))
<AndreX> хватит бота мучить, ато обидется ещё
<Tramp> как поставить чтобы чат автоматически запускался с XChat
<Tramp> странно тут только боты ?
<SergeyIT> ага
<AndreX> Tramp: в моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри http://blackarmy.ru/bt/x-chat.htm ))
<Tramp> AmdreX: спасибо что мануал не заставил читать ))
<Over> Товарищи, помогите с кодировкой вин-раздела (vfat)
<[Raiden]> vfat defaults,utf8 не прокатывает?
<Over> Я пока даже не знаю где это монтируется, в fstab нету
<[Raiden]> если постоянный носитель, лучше пропиши в фстаб.
<[Raiden]> иначе надо искать правила для udev и полохо помню где и как
<[Raiden]> для начала попробуй отмаунтить и смаунтить руками с -o defaults,utf8
<[Raiden]> если не поможет, тогда наверное iocharset=utf8,codepage=1251
<[Raiden]> давно не видел фат )
<Over> монтируется, но оба способа не прокатили
<[Raiden]> попробуй ещё iocharset=utf8,codepage=866
<[Raiden]> и nls=utf8 , одно из двух сработает
<[Raiden]> если конечно там не изначально битые имена
<Over> перепробовал кучку вариантов, пока фигу
<[Raiden]> русские имена там в винде создавались?
<[Raiden]> или в линуксе при неправильной кодировке монтирования
<[Raiden]> )
<Over> В винде
<Nadezhda> всем здрасьте! я понимаю, что сильная половина сейчас увлечена футболом, но может тут есть кто сможет прояснить один момент?
<AndreX> !ask > Nadezhda
<ubuntuhelp> Nadezhda, please see my private message
<Nadezhda> вчера настроила торрент, все работает прекрасно и очень быстро, скачивает и воспроизводит форматы любого размера, но при попытке записать на внешний диск более 4 Гб одним файлом, пишет что не может, файл слишком фелик
<AndreX> Nadezhda: фат не поддерживает вайлы больще 4 гб
<Nadezhda> to ubuntuhelp^ how to see your private message?
<Nadezhda> а убунта разве в фат работает?
<Nadezhda> как можно обойти это?
<AndreX> Nadezhda: внешний носитель в фат переформатируй в нтфс или в чёта другое
<[Raiden]> Nadezhda: в убунте фат работает, обойти  можно форматнув в другую фс
<[Raiden]> или разбив файл на две части
<[Raiden]> или создав многотомный архив
<Nadezhda> разбить не вариант. если внешний диск отформатирую в нтфс будет работать?
<[Raiden]> да
<SergeyIT> Nadezhda, каким футболом?
<[Raiden]> я тоже не смотрю )
<Nadezhda> арсенал блекберн в эмирэйтс играют
<Nadezhda> просто тихо было в начале, я думала все смотрят
<Nadezhda> большое спасибо за ответ, сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> я как-то равнодушен. Кучка мужиков и мячик. Хотят - пускай бегают.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nadezhda> муж смотрит, сзади сидит, он отказался работать в убунту, хочу поставить ее на телевизор ему, пускай удивится. возможность есть
<AndreX> )
<[Raiden]> по идее можно нтфс сделать и в убунте, если поставить sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> Nadezhda: ))
<AMindMobile> коллеги, почему при использовании useradd username не создается /home/username  ?
<Nadezhda> to raiden^ проясню такой момент: могу ли я оставить на жестком диске, где стоит система формат фат, а внешнюю флешку отформатировать в нтфс?
<[Raiden]> можешь
<AndreX> AMindMobile: при заходе username создасться
<[Raiden]> но вообще фат тебе будет мешать в будущем. Ограничение в 4гб не только в линуксе, это проблема этой фс.
<AMindMobile> AndreX: а, точно, спасибо
<Nadezhda> захочет ли линукс работать в нтфс? не просто ж так он в фат работает
<[Raiden]> захочет
<[Raiden]> да, не просто так, нтфс журналируемая фс
<[Raiden]> это лишняя нагрузка на флэш
<[Raiden]> быстрей помрет
<[Raiden]> Есть ещё exfat
<[Raiden]> вин7 его понимает, линукс, если есть соотв модуль к fuse
<Nadezhda> я не хочу чтоб помирала!! кто быстрей2 помрет? у меня так хорошо все стоит...
<[Raiden]> больше мне нечего добавить
<Nadezhda> спасибо за помощь, сейчас бум эксперементировать
<[Raiden]> у флэшек есть лимит на количество перезаписей
<ink_sleep> UDF, машу
<[Raiden]> про удф сами рассказывайте )
<Nadezhda> ну уж основные моменты я и погуглить смогу, вот если теория не помогает на практике, тогда я уж сюда иду.
<Nor8> Что то у меня  другие иконки не работают в Пиджин, только дефолтные. Как пофиксить, кто знает?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, иконки в принципе не работают... так - картинки
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Ты о чем, какие картинки?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, иконки
<artus> иконфи физически работать не могут)
<artus> *к
<Nor8> artus: Это смотря какие, некоторые и физически могут
<artus> Nor8, еще раз говорю, иконки работать не могут! они могут только отображатцо, и все!
<Nor8> artus: Речь в данном случае о замене в пиджине на те, которые нравятся
<Nor8> artus: Не будь занудой
<artus> гг
<artus> буду)
<artus> а ты выброси пиджин)
<artus> он кака)
<Nor8> artus: Я вполне им доволен
<Nor8> artus: Других мультипротокольных клиентов под линукс не видел
<SergeyIT> Nor8: пиджин нормально работает... причем тут иконки
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Ты вообще понимаешь, о чем речь идет?
<SergeyIT> неа )
<SergeyIT> внешний вид - ничто, функционал - всё )
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Лада приора наш выбор?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, у меня Калина )
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Да, почти угадал, ты даже дальше ушел по пути чистаго функционала)))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, а ваш выбор?
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Это секретные данные)))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, тогда иди гугли и не приставай со своими сектретами )
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Грубиян какой
<SergeyIT> Nor8, это еще ласково )
<SergeyIT> вот дмей придет...
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Надо тебе что-нибудь нацарапать на борту твоей ласточки, какой-нибудь адекватный ответ))))
<SergeyIT> фууу... подленько
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Вполне соответствует)))
<SergeyIT> чему?
<Nor8> Образу мысли твоя )))
<SergeyIT> Nor8:  как определил образ моих мыслей?
<dmay> няняня!
<dmay> подайте мне тупого нуба, я ему помогать буду!
<ink_sleep> ня
<ink_sleep> dmay: мне помогай
<dmay> у меня настроение хорошее ^____^
<dmay> ink_sleep: что сломал?
<ink_sleep> dmay: сидюка нет, мать не умеет грузиться с USB, как поставить туда ось?
<ink_sleep> по сети тоже не поставишь
<dmay> ФДД?
<ink_sleep> нету
<artus> ink_sleep, grub4dos )
<san4o> ink_sleep: plop boot mnager
<dmay> с грубом с поддержкой сетевой загрузки
<ink_sleep> artus: хм?
<artus> ink_sleep, отреж ему под размер образа раздел , залей туды и натрави на исошник )
<ink_sleep> с сети не поставишь, т.к. нет dhcp сервера, который умеет next-hop
<artus> я так ставил) в точно такой же ситуации)
<dmay> ink_sleep: а у компа вообще какая нить связь с внешним миром то есть? О_О
<ink_sleep> ну вас с такими идеями оО
<ink_sleep> пойду сидюк старый поищу
<ink_sleep> dmay: угу
<san4o> ink_sleep: plop даже если материнка не поддерживает загрузку с юсб иногда нормально подхватывает
<dmay> но дхцп и тфтп допилить возможности нет?
<ink_sleep> dmay: менять настройки dhcp нет возможноси
<ink_sleep> tftp то у меня само собой хосты в инете есть
<dmay> кхекхе, нетбут из инета это новое слово в безопасности лол
<dmay> SergeyIT: о, а ты меня призывал недавно, оказывается? О_О
<ink_sleep> dmay: а в чём проблема?
<ink_sleep> у нас сервера в 4х ДЦ грузятся с одного tftp
<ink_sleep> и проблем нет
<dmay> забавно
<dmay> а если ещё кто с него загрузиться решит?
<dmay> или в локальном дхцп кто-нить поправить адрес?
<dmay> *поправит
<dmay> или банально на тфтп что-то левое зальют?
<ink_sleep> dmay: кто на тфтп то левое зальёт?
<dmay> я б понял еслиб они хотяб в ВПНе былиб
<ink_sleep> зачем?
<dmay> ink_sleep: подлый инсайдер, канешноже, за денюжку от конкурентов
<ink_sleep> ну поставит кто-то систему с нашего tftp и поставит и что?
<ink_sleep> а залить туда никто ничего не может.
<ink_sleep> кроме рута
<dmay> или просто от обиды на начальника
<ink_sleep> чушь
<dmay> кста, а подкинь адресок, вдруг пригодится? )
<dmay> а что разворачивается?
<ink_sleep> то ли vds04.best-hosting.ru, толи vds05.best-hosting.ru
<ink_sleep> дебиан, убунты, фря, центось, гента
<ink_sleep> ещё что то
<dmay> спс, попробуем запомнить
<sylion> народ сорри за вопрос, не хочу разводить холливар... Но до сегодняшнего дня пользовался исключительно KDE, теперь хочу опробовать GNOME, и GNOME3. Вопрос №1 - почему вы считаете гном лучшим? Вопрос №2 - как на убунту избавится от второго гнома и поставить третий
<sylion>  (чтобы не осталось старых пакетов и т.д. Я знаю что репы уже появились)?
<san4o> sylion: хочеш попробовать гном не трогай пока что 3й он еще не готов. и ты его полюбиш )
<sylion> san4o: ну много из моих друзей используют гном, я даже видел в работе 3й и впечатление хорошее... Использую Kde т.к. По работе пишу на Qt, да и будут ли с этим проблемы?
<Nor8> sylion: Дело вкуса, кому что нравится и все! Гном пологичнее, на мой взгляд
<SergeyIT> sylion, на qt можно и в гноме писать
<dmay> sylion: купи мак и вон с канала
<san4o> sylion: в чем именно прорблемы ? мне много софта на QT нравится. пару библиотек подтянул и все
<sylion> SergeyIT: что можно я не сомниваюсь, но как на счёт удобства использования QT в gnome
<SergeyIT> sylion, а в чем проблемы могут быть?
<san4o> Nor8: у гнома принцип для каждого задания свое приложение, поэтому в нем вро де как все что нужно и ниче лишнего
<sylion> san4o: спс, но всё же хотелось бы узнать как сменит 2й гном на 3й, я ради теста сейчас убунту поставил, если понравится поставлю и настрою с нуля...
<Nor8> Вообщем, КДЕ для девочек)))
<SergeyIT> для девочек - вин
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Там другой критерий отбора)) КДЕ для продвинутых девочек))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, для продвинутых ОС не имеет значения )
<san4o> насчет виндовса. гентушнки на 1е пошутили http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30087
<dmay> SergeyIT: вин для тех кому ехать. для девочек это мак.
<SergeyIT> Nor8, все зависит от задач
<dmay> хотя мак это не только для девочек, да
<SergeyIT> dmay, не скажу, мак в глаза не видел (
<dmay> SergeyIT: точно тебе говорю. для кого ещё может преднозначаться ОС где окошки можно ресайзить только вниз-вправо?
<Nor8> dmay: )))
<sylion> что гном 3 ещё никто не ставил?
<SergeyIT> dmay, аскетично ))
<Nor8>  sylion: Я смотрел его и что?
<dmay> окстати, перезагрузиться чтоль в 1104б...
<sylion> Nor8: т. Как заменить гном 2 на гном 3 полностью? И избавится от старых ненужных пакетов?
<dmay> пока монитор то один только
<dmay> щавернусь
<Nor8>  sylion: Зачем тебе это?
<sylion> Nor8: хочется попробовать...
<Nor8> sylion: Никак, нет еще финальной версии
<san4o> sylion: подключаеш репозиторий и ставиш http://www.google.com/search?hl=ru&client=ubuntu&hs=te6&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=Vm6XTbyZH8vHswbA3eHDCA&ved=0CCIQBSgA&q=ubuntu+gnome+3&spell=1
<sylion> Nor8: но репозитории с RC уже есть на лаунчпаде...
<Nor8>  sylion: Ставь RC
<san4o> sylion: хотя ты как кде-шник должен помнить сколько времени после выхода кде4 доводили до ума...
<Nor8>  sylion: Или поставь Ubuntu Tweak и подключи оттуда репы для гнома 3-его
<sylion> не столь важно, оробую пару дней, а там посмотрим... А за кеды то да, зато сейчас они работают оч даже хорошо...
<sylion> Nor8: да поставить его я думаю сумею, а как потом от второго избавится?
<Nor8>  sylion: Зачем, если он не мешает работать?
<sylion> Nor8: просто такой я, не навижу когда на компе чтото не нужное лежит... :)
<SergeyIT> sylion, если кто-то хочет что-то попробовать, потестировать, то его уровень должен быть такой что таких вопросов не должно возникать
<san4o> sylion: потом мета пакет найти нада гнома старого и оно все за собой потянет на удаление
<san4o> sylion: gnome-desktop или  gnome-core  както так
<Nor8> В 11.04 по умолчанию стоит zetgeist, он нужен вообще?
<sylion> SergeyIT: я иногда сам удивляюсь, почти год пользуюсь арчем и никогда проблем небыло, а за полтора года использования линукса ниразу гном не попробовал :)
<SergeyIT> sylion, и что здесь удивительного, 3 года в гноме, программлю в qt и кде и не видел
<sylion> SergeyIT: я сразу на КДЕ  подсел потомучто имел с ним дело в 2003-м :), но сейчас просто надоело....
<User132[web]> а кто поделиться ссылкой на скрин гнома 3его?
<User132[web]> кстати неоднократно спрашивал народ по поводу реконекта впн интернета решение нашлось http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=35fa042b5abcfa45&clk=wttpcts
<sylion> User132[web]: gnome3.org
<AndreX|OFF> User132[web]: http://www.google.ru/images?q=gnome3&biw=1272&bih=678
<SergeyIT> User132[web], так напиши или дай ссылку в соответствующей теме на форуме - кому то польза будет
<User132[web]> кто сталкивался с такой штукой как галактика? это тип аналога 1с
<Nor8> User132[web] Это не украинский продукт?
<Nor8> User132[web]: Не, вот он http://www.debet.kiev.ua/
<User132[web]> неее вот этот http://galaktika.ru/
<Nor8> User132[web]: Она бесплатная?
<User132[web]> нет но есть и беспланая версия на гугле
<User132[web]> изучаю ща платную версию на новой работе
<User132[web]> кстати по вай фай проблему решить хочу небыло времени на форум писать
<User132[web]> кто поможет 802.11н запустить?
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: никто
<ink_sleep> пересобирай дрова под свою карту
<ink_sleep> молись, что они поддерживают 5 ггц
<ink_sleep> а вообще wifi-n у тебя работает
<ink_sleep> только создай в диапазоне обычном
<User132[web]> инк я запустил там 802.11н на 2.4Ггц
<User132[web]> ток скорость 11мбит
<User132[web]> а на 5Ггц я хз как включить
<User132[web]> моя карта http://www.tp-link.com/ru/products/productDetails.asp?class=&content=spe&pmodel=TL-WN951N
<User132[web]> не ахти что но фак что работает
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: у меня n в 2.4 ггц выдаёт 65 мбит
<ink_sleep> всё цивильно
<ink_sleep> контур 1
<User132[web]> у меня эта карта используется в сервере как точка доступа
<User132[web]> хостапд запускает её как 802.11н но бук с картой азероса принимает 11мбит и постояно раз в секунду меняет скорость с 150 на 11 мбит
<ink_sleep> как будто меня эта информация хоть капельку волнует.
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> а на буке что?
<User132[web]> на буке винХР
<User132[web]> я хочу от проводов избавиться а не получается
<ink_sleep> и с чего ты взял, что проблем не в ХР ?
<User132[web]> я вот в туалет сходил и тож так подумал:)
<ink_sleep> кхы
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: в обещм wifin в убунте умеет работать только в 1 контур
<ink_sleep> и зачастую - только в 2.4 ггц
<ink_sleep> но умеет
<User132[web]> итак на серве карта тплинк на 300мбит на буке азерос 150мбит как соеденить?
<User132[web]> что значит в 1 контур?
<ink_sleep> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11n
<Andante> ликбез по вайфаям?
<ink_sleep> и да, карточка на 300 мбит - это 4 антенны, 4 контура
<ink_sleep> что в рамках одной карточки почти невозможно =)
<User132[web]> так что значит контур я не понял
<User132[web]> ааа понял
<User132[web]> 3 антены 3 контура
<User132[web]> хачу все 3 контура запустить кто скажет как?
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: никто
<User132[web]> инк а в других ос мжно хапустить 3 контура?
<ink_sleep> да
<User132[web]> где тогда подвох почему в убунту нельзя?
<User132[web]> драйвер?
<ink_sleep> да
<ink_sleep> может уже для каких то карточек можно
<User132[web]> на ланчпаде глядеть для каких можно?
<artus> я ж уже давал ссылку на драйвера для каких то карточек )
<User132[web]> а как увидеть сколько контуров запущено?
<User132[web]> артус я такого не помню
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/160014/e7fc5e1f
<artus> я инку давал
<ink_sleep> artus: с ними начинает видеть 5 ггц, но скорость всё равно 65М
<ink_sleep> чой то никто халявной сеткой не пользуется  )
<ink_sleep> странно даже
<User132[web]> инк я спросил как увидеть у себя а не у тебя
<artus> ink_sleep, на хабре кто то тот же асус раскачал далеко за 150 )
<ink_sleep> под чем?
<artus> толи деб толи бубунта
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: пробуй сначала не с ХР зацепиться.
<ink_sleep> artus: уверен, что с моей карточкой?
<artus> на предмет с твоей не уверен, асус из 1к серии точно
<ink_sleep> 1к?
<artus> ну если они там все идут с одним чипом то возможно
<artus> ну те которые от 100 счет ведут
<artus> какой из них не запоминал
<ink_sleep> хм
<User132[web]> инк и ещё 1 вопрос у меня для вафли 2 интерфеса мон.влан0 и влан0  что такое мон и зачем он?
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: mon.wlan0 = monitor mode
<User132[web]> я понял зачем он и кто его включает?
<User132[web]> я понял. зачем он и кто его включает?
<dmay> да ну вас нафиг с вашим линупсом! мало того что не загрузился, так ещё и ребёнка спать укладывать пришлось >.<
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да в общем-то +1
<ink_sleep> User132[web]: если monitor mode не включен, то сетевая может только клиентом работать
<User132[web]> ок спс
<ink_sleep> собственно, второе соединение у кривых сетевух поднимается, когда включается monitor mode
<Andante> народ, кто пользуется smplayer, проверьте делает ли он у вас скриншоты в режиме паузы
<[Raiden]> нет вроде
<Andante> полазил по их багзилле, похоже известная проблема...
<ink_sleep> а у всех в vk сменился плеер?
<Sulaco> Äîáðûé âå÷åð
<ubuntuhelp> Sulaco! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sulaco> enybody here?
<[Raiden]> yes
<Sulaco> wow
<Sulaco> ïî ðóññêè òóò ìîæíî ïèñàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Sulaco! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> bad codepage )
<Andante> намеков он, как видно, не понимает
<Sulaco> о
<Sulaco> :)
<Sulaco> мне тут можно кое что спросить?
<Sulaco> :)(
<ink_sleep> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> Andante, делает
<Sulaco> 0_0
<Andante> artus, ась?
<ink_sleep> кто-нибудь lastpass юзает?
<artus> Andante, ток появляется он после того как запустиш проигрывание дальше )
<Andante> artus, А... ну это да, известная тема, только он сначала полсекунды тупит, а потом шотит.
<ink_sleep> оно в сети хранит что либо ?
<ink_sleep> насколько секурно вообще?
<Andante> То есть в итоге в скрине не тот кадр, на котором он на паузе стоял.
<artus> Andante, я про скрин в паузе )
<artus> и вроде тот кадр )
<Andante> artus, Да, до меня дошло, хотя и не сразу.
<Andante> Вот не всегда. В итоге можно добиться нужного результата, но не сказать чтоб это было круто.
<ink_sleep> или keepass лучше?
<[Raiden]> юзайте gnome-screenshot --interactive или возьмите avidemux - там можно выделенный кусок фильма или весь разлоэить на кадры\жпеги
<Sulaco> Вобщем ситуация такая, мне нужно устанвить сайт , и только на Ubuntu Я скачал дистрибутив сервера с оф. сайта. Установил его как LAMP (в принципе то что нужно) . Но там все надо вводить через команды. Есть ли какое нибудь чудесное средство с графичÐ
<[Raiden]> разложить
<Andante> [Raiden], Спасибо, я тоже знаю полдюжины способов снятия скриншота с видео.
<Andante> [Raiden], вопрос был не о том
<[Raiden]> нп )
<Andante> Sulaco, 50 баксов, и я все сделаю.
<Sulaco> 0_0
<Andante> Вот такое чудесное средство с дружественным интерфейсом. :)
<ink_sleep> !255 | Sulaco
<ubuntuhelp> Sulaco: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: scrot -s, да.
<Sulaco> блиа,убунтухэлп заткнися
<Andante> 50 баксов сорвались походу...
<Andante> Sulaco, Кинь жабер, пока не забанили. :)
<ink_sleep> чего он хотел то?
<Andante> ink_sleep, LAMP поднять.
<ink_sleep> а
<Andante> используя только средства с дружественным интерфейсом.
<ink_sleep> ну так
<Andante> Ну я и предложил себя в качестве интерфейса. За деньги естественно.
<ink_sleep> консоль и конфиги - самый дружественный фейс
<Andante> Я это знаю. Ты это знаешь. Он этого не знает.
<san4o> подключится по ссш а рядом мануал открыть и весь дружественные интерфейс =)
<Andante> И знать не хочет.
<Andante> Я думаю что любой средней тупизны линуксоид может неплохие деньги зарабатывать, даже если умеет только ЛАМП ставить.
<ink_sleep> Andante: ага.
<Andante> Хотя конечно желательно еще что-нибудь осилить, заказчики щас такие пошли, что LAMP сами ставят.
<ink_sleep> я так и зарабатываю хД
<Doronskiy> виндоид может заработать гораздо больше
<ink_sleep> ну да, ещё nginx надо уметь
<Doronskiy> по такой же логике)
<Andante> Doronskiy, WAMP?
<dmay> чочо? о чем срач?
<ink_sleep> виндузятнику попу нести свою надо
<ink_sleep> чтобы починить
<ink_sleep> потому что обычно к вендонедоадмин обращаются когда "ой, ни(?:";!?"я не грузится!"
<dmay> ага, а к линуксовым когда "втф где риббон в моем ворде??"
 * Andante однажды решил проблему с принтером по удаленке. Чисто механическую проблему.
<ink_sleep> dmay: к линуксовым админам никто не с такими вопросами не доматывается
<Andante> Инородное тело застряло в протяжке.
<ink_sleep> dmay: к _админам_
<Andante> Но у меня экспириенс прокачаный, и фантазия богатая. :)
<kunni> Andante: прям фильм ужасов ) привет, господа
<dmay> ink_sleep: ога. а если виндовс, то внезапно все младшие помошники третьего еникейщика становятса админами, ага
<Doronskiy> дану
<Doronskiy> виндовсы гораздо сложнее
<ink_sleep> dmay: угу.
<Doronskiy> один реестр чего стоит
<Andante> Точно. Я например в этих ваших виндах практически ничего не понимаю. :)
<dmay> ink_sleep: сам то понял где накосячил? ;)
<ink_sleep> dmay: угу. понял.
<ink_sleep> dmay: только ты ничего не понял.
<dmay> Doronskiy: лол. реестр далеко не самая сложная вещь в виндовсах )
<Andante> dmay, самая сложная вещь в виндовзах это "почему нифига не работает как надо?"
<[Raiden]> там и вариантов бабла срубить больше.
<dmay> ink_sleep: ладно, мы друг друга не поняли. раунд снимается со счета )
<ink_sleep> dmay: я как раз и сетую на то, что виндузятника сразу зовут админом(или программером, что стало реже) если он умеет воткнуть принтер в COM порт.
<[Raiden]> одни вирусы чего стоят
<Doronskiy> я и не говорил, что самая сложная
<dmay> ink_sleep: есть такое. только это не проблема виндовса.
<Andante> ink_sleep, А если это LPT-принтер, то он сразу становится IT-директором?
<ink_sleep> Andante: дада! =)
<ink_sleep> не, ну по USB то почти все принтеры сами заводятся
<ink_sleep> по COMпортам реже
<ink_sleep> вот и получается =)
<dmay> ink_sleep: в линуксе вон, любой школьник включивший компиз уже называется кул хакером )
<ink_sleep> dmay: ненене. _отключивший_
<Andante> ink_sleep, Я тут заводил один принтер по вайфаю. Ничо... норм.
<ink_sleep> и ничего при этом не сломавший
<Doronskiy> открывший консоль, я бы сказал
<dmay> это не ОСи проблема, а человечества )
<Doronskiy> и не только хакером, но и расистом
<Andante> ink_sleep, понял что cups это сборник аццких кастылей.
<dmay> ink_sleep: сменивший что-то в настройках "из коробки" лол
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: проснулсо? ку) короче взрутил я телефон ночью, снёс всю лишнюю хрень, теперь батарейко скоро сутки как с 73% до 36 села)) прогресс однако))
<ink_sleep> Andante: я не про cups
<dmay> Andante: не напоминай. это завод протезов >.<
<ink_sleep> Andante: cups, кстати, отлично работает.
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: гыг )
<Andante> dmay, скорее кладбище
<ink_sleep> Andante: просто надо знать как=)
<Andante> ink_sleep, Ага-ага. Работать-то он работает, но как к нему дрова прикручиваются это видеть надо.
<dmay> ink_sleep: да базара без что оно работает. в винапи тоже много чего работает )
<Andante> ink_sleep, Ты просто ничего не видел. Ты deb установил и доволен.
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: и работает ну просто ппц как быстро, что тоже радует))
<ink_sleep> Andante: я видел, как принтер Xerox идеально работает с драйверами от какого то совсем другого самсунга.
<ink_sleep> меня купсом не удивишь =)
<Andante> ink_sleep, но дрова-то руками не прикручивал. :)
<ink_sleep> а где ж я взял те дрова по твоему) ?
<Andante> Ну хз... двойным кликом по deb-пакету все поставилось?
<ink_sleep> я бы сказал, что ручным втыканием непонятных файлов по системе
<ink_sleep> кстати, что должно из деб пакета то для купса ставиться вообще?
<Andante> ink_sleep, :)
<ink_sleep> ни разу не видел дров в деб для купса
<ink_sleep> только hplip, но он не совсем к купсу
<[koshka]> привет Инки
<ink_sleep> и вообще работает убого
<ink_sleep> [koshka]: ня!
<[Raiden]> а видели новость про эпсон?
<dmay> кто пустил виртуалов на канал?
<dmay> [Raiden]: нидайб-г опять первоеапреля
<[Raiden]> Да не похоже на шутку )
<[Raiden]> или меня оболванили? :)
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: чего за новость?
<[Raiden]> Ну, автоскачка драйвера, при подключении, в убунте будет реализовано
<[Raiden]> ко всем эпсонам с какого-то там года выпуска
<ink_sleep> дык
<ink_sleep> сделают
<ink_sleep> куда денутся
<[Raiden]> А пока, имхо, самые удобные hp с hplip
<[Raiden]> остальные могут требовать некоторой ручной возни )
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: http://goo.gl/IJPKd и http://goo.gl/Lci8A
<XuMuK> и русский появилсо, вапще лафа прям)
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: снеси HTC Sense, поставь Launcher Pro
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ку)
<ENCOM> ink_sleep hi
<[Raiden]> ку )
<ink_sleep> ENCOM: ку
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: ты чо, а если потеряю?)
<XuMuK> сенс на самом деле рулит)
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: кого потеряешь?
<ENCOM> ink_sleep не подскажешь название проги, которая плейлисты делает? ты про нее на инсталфесте упоминал..
<ink_sleep> он уныл
<XuMuK> телефон)
<dmay> [Raiden]: а перваваапреля объявили чтоб потом отмазаться типа "это щутка была, пацаны" ;)
<ink_sleep> ENCOM: gnump3d
<ENCOM> ink_sleep thx
<[Raiden]> dmay: )
<ink_sleep> ENCOM: http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Debian/all/sound/gnump3d_2.9.3-1sarge1_all.deb.603562.html
<ink_sleep> конфиг где то в /etc/gnump3d после установки
<[Raiden]> да вроде как любой плейер умеет плейлисты делать
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: не
<ink_sleep> gnump3d няшка
<ENCOM> [Raiden]: я moc юзаю
<ink_sleep> и делает он лучше любого другого плеера
<ink_sleep> а moc играет лучше любого другого плеера
<[Raiden]> Хм, ясно
<ink_sleep> вот и получаем =)
<dmay> [Raiden]: ты упускаешь важную деталь - "ты упоминал там-то"
<dmay> [Raiden]: в итоге это вообще сканер вифи сетей может оказаться
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: ктати, лаунчеры можно и не снося сенс ставить, просто ставишь галку при выборе и усе, мне не понравилсо, есть приколы, но не настолько чтобы перейти на него с сенса(
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: ну это понятно.
<dmay> бтв, сенс это как опера - долбанный комбайн в котором ни одна фича не доведена до ума
<[Raiden]> я на клементине остановился.
<ink_sleep> угу
<ink_sleep> dmay: +100500
<XuMuK> да есть косячки и косячищщи...
<ink_sleep> ланчер про намного комфортнее
<ink_sleep> а главное - он быстр
<dmay> сама концепция продукта - один большой косяк
<dmay> пора бы в 2011ом об этом догадываться
<XuMuK> ну етот тоже после вайпа с рутом ппц как быстро заработал...
<dmay> а вообще /me купил бы что нить на вп7. еслиб /me нуждался б в смартфоне.
<XuMuK> уговорили, ща ещё раз попробую)
<dmay> (да это вброс. даже два)
<ink_sleep> dmay: и что с этим вп делать?
<dmay> ink_sleep: а с вашими сенсами что делать?
<ink_sleep> dmay: сенсами?
<dmay> пользоваться!
<ink_sleep> dmay: у меня опенсорсный андроид, не оскорбляй меня
<dmay> ink_sleep: дозент меттер.
<ink_sleep> ну ок.
<ink_sleep> что вообще умеет вп?
<ink_sleep> он хотя бы с гуглом синхронизироваться научился?
<dmay> работать. ашто?
<ink_sleep> смски на imap сливать? и звонки?
<ink_sleep> мне вот вчера понадобилось срочно найти телефон компании, в которую я звонил "где то в ноябре"
<dmay> голый андроид 1.1 это умел?
<ink_sleep> при том, что с тех пор я уже 10 раз чистил список звонков
<ink_sleep> и нашел!
<ink_sleep> dmay: любой умеет синхронизацию.
<dmay> ink_sleep: если у тебя возникают такие вопросы, то никакй мегателефон тебя не спасёт ;)
<ink_sleep> dmay: поясни ; )
<dmay> ибо проблема не в телефоне, а в том, как ты ведешь дела
<ink_sleep> dmay: это не дела
<ink_sleep> dmay: квартиру снимал на сутки, а они из гугла вылетели
<dmay> если у тебя пофвилась потребность, тем более срочная, то это  - "дела"
<ink_sleep> сотрудник уволился оттуда или в отпуске - в общем, с кем я общался трубку не берет
<ink_sleep> это не дела, это девушку негде было насиловать хД
<ink_sleep> но не суть
<ink_sleep> суть в том, что андроид позволил найти мне этот номер
<ink_sleep> и я бы его нашел, даже если бы сменил 10 аппаратов
<[koshka]> хаха)девушку насиловать негде было )
<[koshka]> ой Инки)
<ink_sleep> [koshka]: м?
<dmay> ink_sleep: ну да ладно, за синхронизацию я ничего не скажу
<[koshka]> не,ниче ) фраза понравилась )
<Andante> http://ithappens.ru/story/5852
<[koshka]> не,ниче ) фраза понравилась )
<[koshka]> ой как лагает
<ink_sleep> хы)
<Andante> интересно почему не наоборот
<dmay> но это не отменяет того факта, что вп7 на сегодня _одна_ имеет культурный _телефонный_ интерфейс, а не закос на десктоп с ярлычками
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Andante> dmay, што?
<Andante> dmay, Windows Phone 7?
<[Raiden]> стол с кнопочками как в андройде удобно вполне
<Andante> Культурный интерфейс?
<dmay> Andante: чисто телефоны не в счет ;)
<Andante> dmay, О чем ты говоришь?
<[Raiden]> несколько столов тоже неплохо. Даже на моей нокле 2 стола
<[Raiden]> )
<Andante> От нее даже MCP плевался!
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну так и менюшки как в 2003ем офисе были "удобны вполне"
<dmay> Andante: хтохто?
<ink_sleep> dmay: а что такого в этих столах несовместимого с "телефонным интерфейсом" ?
<Andante> dmay, мелкомягкий сертифицированный профессионал
<dmay> ink_sleep: оно не "несовместимо", оно просто немного о другом
<ink_sleep> чем же?
<dmay> Andante: который из N тысяч?
<[Raiden]> dmay: если есть 2 изменения, не факто что оба удачны. Юз табов вместо панелей инструментов в офисе - это удачное решение. А ворма меню впринципе мал очто изменила.
<Andante> dmay, не понял вопроса.
<ink_sleep> dmay: смари.
<Andante> [Raiden], За вычетом того, что фичи раскиданы по табам рандомно и нифига не найдешь.
<ink_sleep> dmay: на стол можно кидать ярлык "а ну ка быстро позвони мне вот такому контакту"
<ink_sleep> какая ещё платформа так умеет?
<[Raiden]> Хотя, может ты и прав и рабочий стол на мобиле не нужен ) Т.е. пространство с фоном между ярлыками
<dmay> Andante: Ms Ceritified Professional'ов на планетке несколько десятков тысяч. который из них ругался, и чем он так славен, что его мнение должно иметь значение?
<[Raiden]> Об ифейсах вообще тяжело спорить.
<[Raiden]> И почти бесполезно
<dmay> Andante: это только фанатичным поклонникам ООо кажется что рандомно ;)
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: в андроиде нужен. Он обеспечечивает очень быстрый доступ к нужным функциям. к нужным отдельному человеку, а не сферическому криворучке.
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: только столов должно быть 3, да.
<ink_sleep> 5-7 всё же перебор)
<Andante> dmay, Да он ничем не славен, просто мцп априори на стороне WP7 будет.
<[Raiden]> ну ваще я тоже считаю что нужен. Допустим, в моей нокле есть меню с софтом. Меня напрягает туда лазить, я пользуюсь ярлыками на столе
<Andante> А раз уж так случилось, что даже собственные лазутчики отвернулись от майкрософта, значит они и правда зафейлились.
<dmay> Andante: знал бы ты, как эти сертификаты в той-же рашке выдают... и главное - кому... (
<Andante> dmay, да знаю я )))
<[Raiden]> И в гноме кстати так же, только юзаю ланчеры на панелях (они у меня все время забиты).
<Andante> dmay, Я его за месяц гентушником сделал.
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: ну в андроиде стол - далеко не только ярлыки =)
<Andante> dmay, перетащил на темную сторону запросто.
<dmay> Andante: так если знаешь, то почему мнение какого то левого мцп приводишь как аргумент?
<ink_sleep> хотя будь там даже одни ярлыки - всё равно он имел бы все платформы
<ink_sleep> потому что ярлыки там есть на всё.
<Andante> dmay, Ну ты же свое левое мнение приводишь, почему же мне нельзя?
<[Raiden]> в общем я вп7 не юзал, но по картинкам и видео он мне кажется менее интересным
<[Raiden]> dmay: :
<asker> f
<ink_sleep> начиная от любой софтинки, продолжая отправкой смс, контактами отдельными и заканчивая скриптами, которые могут сделать кучу всего сразу
<[Raiden]> тебе )
<dmay> Andante: я свое мнение привожу как начальный аргумент в споре. ты ставишь чужое мнение как необоснованный контр-аргумент. ну самые азы полемики же (
<Andante> dmay, Ну тогда я тебе свое мнение выскажу. ВП7 неюзабельна.
<ink_sleep> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS5YhFmWec0 - вот это вот не тормозит?
<ink_sleep> вы с ума сошли) ?
<Andante> Не "неудобна", "некрасива" или "неприятна". А неюзабельна.
<Andante> Вообще непригодна к использованию.
<dmay> [Raiden]: вот и я об этом. а андроид по сути просто закос под иос. как и линупс - закос под макось.
<dmay> Andante: ну давай, обосновывай
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Andante> Обана. :) А ничего что линукс раньше Mac OS X появился?
<ink_sleep> dmay: давай опустим тот момент, что именно ios долгое время гонится за андроидом по фичам?
<asker> =-O линукс закось под макось?
<dmay> Andante: нет. но это не мешает ему быть макозакосом ;)
<[Raiden]> ну может быть.
<dmay> убунте особенно
<asker> линус торвальд спит плоо)
<ink_sleep> dmay: татеринг, умный мультитаск, блаблабла
<ink_sleep> список можно всю ночь продолжать
<XuMuK> ппц термоз...
<Andante> dmay, А обосновывать ты будешь пацанчикам в подворотне. :) Когда по башке дадут и телефон отнимут.
<asker> гном - закось по макось, кде - под форточки, и то чисто визуально
<ink_sleep> и в плане интерфейса айос уже давно отстал от андроида
<[Raiden]> да и что с того. Во первых я не очень согласен что линукс закос под макос, хотя гномеры явн отуда смотрят. А во вторых, какая по сути разница кто у кого подсмотрел.
<dmay> Andante: то есть добавить кроме куска мамна нечего?
<Andante> dmay, А надо? Твои набросы настолько абсурдны, что даже опровергать нет смысла.
<dmay> ink_sleep: фичи дело пятое, бубунта тоже макось по фичам рвёт ;)
<ink_sleep> dmay неинтересен, он игнорит разумные доводы в пользу андроида.
<Andante> IOS бедна фичами до ужаса, WP7 неюзабельна вообще.
<asker> толстый троль)
<ink_sleep> dmay: дело не только в фичах
<dmay> ink_sleep: вот вот
<ink_sleep> dmay: именно айос сейчас догоняет андроид
<XuMuK> через три года аднроид выдерет всех и займет около 50% рынка среди некорпоративных пользователей...
<ink_sleep> но у айос (как и макосикса) есть преимущество - нефрагментированность платформы
<dmay> ink_sleep: кекеке. в чём?
<ink_sleep> dmay: во всем.
<Andante> XuMuK, вообще-то уже
<dmay> ink_sleep: воооооот
<dmay> (это про фрагментированность было)
<XuMuK> Andante: ещё далеко нет...
<ink_sleep> поэтому на айос меньше тупящего софта
<dmay> XuMuK: а ещё через три превратится в реинкарнацию винмобайл, ога
<Andante> в смысле меньше софта вообще
<ink_sleep> Andante: неее...софта там немеряно)
<XuMuK> ето точно...
<dmay> Andante: ну ты сравни количество софта под винмобайл и под андроид ещё тогда уж
<dmay> Andante: количество софта - самый последний показатель при выборе платформы
<ink_sleep> а вот под андроид до сих пор нет нормального жаббер клиента(
<ink_sleep> и под айос
<ink_sleep> и тем более под WP7
<ink_sleep>  ивообще. нормальный жаббер клиент есть только под WM 6.x
<ink_sleep> эпик....
<ink_sleep> ну ещё Gtalk андроидный шикарен, но это gtalk.
<dmay> ink_sleep: сорри, отвлекся. так вот. тетеринг - баловство для тех кто понимает что так можно, умный мультитаск понятие на телефоне размытое, а блаблабла на вп7 красивее :3
<ink_sleep> dmay: тетеринг - вполне востребованная фича. Можно не покупать кучу лишних девайсов.
<ink_sleep> мультитаска в айосе вообще не было.
<ink_sleep> поэтому там хоть какой то хорошо.
<ink_sleep> и появился он только после того, как андроид начал резко драть всех по кол-ву новых продаж.
<ink_sleep> и что же за блаблабла вообще в вп7 есть?
<dmay> вообще, мультитаск для всех и на халяву - очень большой шаг к очень тормозящему телефону ;)
<dmay> ink_sleep: а что за блаблабла есть в андроиде, о которых ты рассказывал? )
<ink_sleep> столы. именно столы с виджетами, блэкджеком и шлюхами, а не кривое меню.
<ink_sleep> верхняя панель с уведомлениями
<ink_sleep> система уведомлений
<ink_sleep> ярлыки на всё, что можно
<ink_sleep> работающий sh
<ink_sleep> возможность интегрировать что угодно и куда угодно внутри телефона
<dmay> меню с хабами, кривое так же как рибон в офисе
<dmay> уведомления
<dmay> уведомления
<ink_sleep> возможность синхронизировать абсолютно всё.
<artus> ink_sleep, ты кому пытаешся доказать что венда сакс? дмаю? хех, он же это не признает и на костре распятым )
<dmay> ярлыки на то что надо
<dmay> зачем???
<ink_sleep> dmay: чтобы в 1 клик позвонить девушке, например
<ink_sleep> в ОДИН.
<dmay> минимум ексчейндж, подробностей глубже точно не помню
<ink_sleep> а не в хер знает сколько.
<ink_sleep> dmay: эксчейндж уныл.
<dmay> я же сказал - минимум
<[Raiden]> да хорош спорить, всеравно лучше алкатель онтач за 700рублей телефона нет
<ink_sleep> dmay: и возможности его синхронизации сильно зависят от server side
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: есть
<[Raiden]> :)
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: филипс ксениум
<ENCOM> nokia 1100 лучше всех..
<[Raiden]> Ну пожалуй соглашусь )
<[Raiden]> филпсы ничего тоже
<ink_sleep> ENCOM: прекрати нести чушь =)
<SergeyIT> dmay, воюешь с опами ))
<ink_sleep> ксениум это ксениум.
<dmay> SergeyIT: 8]
<[Raiden]> а нокиа 1616 рулит, с фонариком
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> SergeyIT: пока они со мной воюют, они не имеют морального права меня банить ;)
<ENCOM> [Raiden] у 1100 тож фонарик)
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> даладнавам, телефоностроение умерло после moto v3i :(
<ink_sleep> dmay: про эксчейндж ты мне даже не упоминай. На Microsoft Hosting Community Event сотрудник MS с открытым ртом слушал мой рассказ о том, почему Exchange говно в сравнении с Google Apps.
<ink_sleep> точнее полтора сотрудника
<ink_sleep> второй был пьян и ничего не запомнил
<artus> dmay, молчал бы уж рецидивист) толь в законе так сказать)
<dmay> ink_sleep: ты мне ещё речь РМСа про то МС вселенское зло в качестве аргумента приведи ;)
<AMindMobile> ink_sleep: жаль нет видеозаписи этой беседы, я бы с удовольствием посмотрел и послушал :)
<SergeyIT> а мне брелка-фонарика хватает и звонить проще
<ink_sleep> AMindMobile: надо поискать, может и есть.
<dmay> artus: будете банить, я ink_sleep с собой потяну!11
<ink_sleep> но на самом деле там было пол аудитории фрибсдшников и линуксоидов
<ink_sleep> мы бы доказали, что exim лучше эксчейнджа, если б хотели хД
<dmay> AMindMobile: мерзкий подлиза, тошнит от таких
<AMindMobile> ink_sleep: есть ссылка ?
<ink_sleep> AMindMobile: нет
<artus> dmay, да нафиг тя банить )
<ink_sleep> dmay: ты нас развлекаешь
<dmay> artus: ну это я так, на всякий случай ;)
<dmay> ink_sleep: кто тут кого развлекает... Х)
<SergeyIT> dmay, они заманивают... не  верь им
<ink_sleep> ну я то уже всё давно выбрал и меня не переубедишь ;)
<ink_sleep> а вот дымея можно переманить хД
<dmay> хотя, былоб чем развлекаться - как обычно, с одной невинной фразы канал выдал N KB воплей про линупсрулез
<dmay> ink_sleep: чтоб меня переманить надо для начала окончательно убить мой разер
<artus> ink_sleep, он злой знаеш отчего? от того что у него кеды упали )
<dmay> до этого момента я буду считать все смартфоны бесполезными пафосными игрушками :3
<ink_sleep> лол
 * ink_sleep покосился на зевсика
<dmay> artus: они не упали, они потерялись на втором мониторе :3 а потом я их снес и поставил 11.04 бету. а вот она - упала
<ink_sleep> ничего вы не понимаете =)
<ink_sleep> в телефонах
<artus> dmay, на то она и бета чтоб валятцо )
<dmay> ink_sleep: почему не понимает. телефон мне а)звонит б)пишет когда с кредитки бабло уходит
<dmay> artus: ну я в курсе. вот думаю чтоб вместо неё поставить :3
<SergeyIT> dmay, а мне еще пришет когда бабло приходит )
<dmay> ink_sleep: поиски контор в которые я звонил полгода назад как то не входит в круг моих потребностей )
<ink_sleep> да да да
<dmay> SergeyIT: мне может тоже, но я такого не помню :(
<ink_sleep> =)
<SergeyIT> dmay, меняй телефон )
<dmay> (кстати, если кто не заметил, "смартфоны ненужны" было вторым вбросом вместе с вп7)
<ink_sleep> смартфоны нужны
<dmay> ой, нет, нашёл смску с "денюшка пришла" ^__^
<XuMuK> ну ну... када мне юзвери по 10 евро в месяц платят за поддержку по тимвьювер мелких косяков...
<dmay> ink_sleep: смартфоны нужны:
<XuMuK> как бы я ето исполнил без смартфона? о_О
<dmay> а) гикам для понтовацца
<ink_sleep> б) людям, которым нужен удобный телефон
<dmay> б) куьерам не заблудиться и помнить куда ехать
<dmay> в) неудачникам, которые не способны нормально подготовиться к презентации
<ink_sleep> в) блондинкам, которым надо, чтобы телефон умел ходить в асечку и это настраивалось быстро (а не как в явовозках)
<XuMuK> гг
<[Raiden]> жпс штука порой удобная.
<ink_sleep> г) тем, кто понимает, зачем нужны смартфоны
<dmay> и г) 3.5 людям, которым приходится работать "на бегу"
<ink_sleep> угу, угу, угу
<XuMuK> я ето ещё до а) сказал)
<XuMuK> гг
<ink_sleep> мне вот удобно, что в телефоне есть расписание метро, электричек, автобусов. что на телефоне можно проложить маршрут и посмотреть на какую маршрутку надо сесть и когда выходить
<ink_sleep> даже если это нужно раз в 2 недели.
<dmay> ink_sleep: твои категории: б == моя а, в == моя а, г == моя а
<dmay> ink_sleep: ты ета... всё таки озаботься как нить тем, как ты ведешь дела
<ink_sleep> а ещё я могу ткнуть 2 раза - мне покажут ближайшие кафе, магазины, заправки и прочее. и проложуть маршрут до них.
<ink_sleep> ещё я могу полноценно работать с почтой, прямо на телефоне
<artus> ink_sleep, зажрался ты ) компас в руки, атлас дорог ссср и вперед  ) покорять просторы страны)
<ink_sleep> и читать RSS.
<ink_sleep> что очень удобно - я за полчаса в метро утром успеваю прочитать все RSS и ответить на почту
<ink_sleep> и не трачу на это время потом.
<ink_sleep> в общем долго можно продолжать
<ink_sleep> мелочи, а экономят кучу времени.
<dmay> ink_sleep: если ты занимаешься работой в нерабочее время(в метро) - то это тем более повод подумать о самоорганизации
<ink_sleep> dmay: это как раз не работа.
<dmay> ink_sleep: а если твои контакты достойны ответов написанных в толкучке в метро - это повод задуматься с кем ты общаешься
<ink_sleep> у меня не бывает толкучки в метро.
<dmay> не суть
<ink_sleep> а под "разобраться в почте" я имею в виду прочитать все письма от всех уведомлялок и отложить те, на которые нужно ответить. или перенести в TODO лист.
<artus> да, личное метро весч хорошая)
<ink_sleep> artus: я живу на второй станции ветки
<ink_sleep> а работа в центре
<ink_sleep> artus: езжу всегда сидя =)
<artus> нет чтоб бабушке какой нить уступить)
<ink_sleep> да пошли они лесом
<dmay> ink_sleep: займись таки самоорганизацией - такой ерундой как уведомлялки должны заниматься фильтры на почтовом сервере
<ink_sleep> dmay: там всё нужное.
<ink_sleep> у меня около сотни фильтров.
<dmay> ink_sleep: все стопицот штук в час?
<ink_sleep> нет, около 20-40 за ночь
<dmay> ещё добавь что три тысячи рсс-лент это нормально
<artus> dmay, тролить на канале бубунты в робочее время это пример самоорганизации? ))
<ink_sleep> там ещё сообщения от систем мониторинга
<dmay> artus: ну мы счас не мою личность обсуждаем, а инкову :3
<dmay> кстати
<ink_sleep> а чо... инка почти все устраивает)
<dmay> пойти чтоль поработать...
<ink_sleep> только надо выспаться
<ink_sleep> а то загонял я себя
<artus> dmay, а те не пофиг тогда как и когда он читает почту? )
<ink_sleep> artus: а он так не может
<ink_sleep> вот и вмешивается -(
<ink_sleep> )
<ink_sleep> ему надо включить большой гробик
<dmay> artus: то, как человек использует свои рабочие инструменты во многом отображает его, человека, характер
<ink_sleep> при том найти интернет для гробика
<artus> ink_sleep, угу , надо забить на роботу, потролить и всех самоорганизации научить)
<Andante> еще не забанили?
<artus> dmay, а причем тут характер то?
<ink_sleep> конечно же в сравнении с "достать телефон из кармана, потыкать скроллер и пожмакать "оставить непрочитанным"" - намного неудобнее его варианта )
<artus> он ну ни в коей мере не относится к производственным потенциалам
<dmay> очевидно же, что у инка перенасыщенный информационный поток. но вместо того чтоб исправить его, он ищет всё новые и новые костыли для его, потока, укрощения
<ink_sleep> dmay: у инка перенасыщенный поток дел в todo
<dmay> artus: ну так я же заботюсь о душевном состоянии всех посетителей канала
<ink_sleep> а всё остальное он уже давно укротил )
<dmay> правда на это часто обижаются (
<artus> dmay, дык прет его) ну и на здоровье )
<ink_sleep> и вот что с ним делать... вот тут надо думать, да.
<dmay> artus: героинщиков, вон, тоже прёт...
<ink_sleep> а на огромный информационный поток я трачу 1-2 часа в сутки.
<ink_sleep> потому что уже привык с ним работать.
<artus> а укращать его потоки будет его психиатр когда он к нему с такой проблемой обратитцо) а так все пучком )
<ink_sleep> для нормального человека это было бы часов 8.
<ink_sleep> artus: у меня есть личный, к котому не нужно обращаться ;Р
<dmay> ink_sleep: вооооооот! ты таки понял что в твоей жизни что-то не так, и ты пользуешься достижениями ИТ только чтоб смягчить негативные последствия?
<XuMuK> д) када идешь покурить, чтоб не тащить с собой ноут и не пропустить етот холиворчег)
<ink_sleep> dmay: у меня вся работа заключается в том, чтобы успевать за этим потоком и в нужном виде подсовывать его глупым людям.
 * artus курит никуда не ходя )
<ink_sleep> точнее та её часть, за которую мне платят 80% зарплаты
<dmay> ink_sleep: хмхмхм. ну ладно, так отмазаться можно.
<ink_sleep> остальные 20 - это суровое ажминистрирование 2х серверов на фряхе
<dmay> хотя очевидней и эффективней было бы полностью это автоматизировать
<ink_sleep> хотя в последне время и тот человек начал задавать мне вопросы из серии "а где найти хороший ДЦ с ... "
<[Raiden]> О, кстати, о курении. Я примерно 18 лет курил. А сча с 26 февраля не курю. Прочитал пол книжки Аллена Карра, заюзал  3 никотиновых пластыря и пакет ирисок. Через неделю уже всё.
<dmay> и уволить инка нафег :3
<ink_sleep> dmay: это никогда не автоматизируешь.
<dmay> все вы так говорите...
<ink_sleep> dmay: например, у меня ради фана валяется 400 подписок на наших русских сеошников
<ink_sleep> dmay: там из 1000 постов 2 ценных.
<ink_sleep> зато эти 2 ценных поста с лихвой окупают 998 лишних нажатий пробела.
<dmay> ink_sleep: тебе за это платят? эти два поста стоят времени на их посик?
<artus> [Raiden], поздравляю, у тебя низкий порог на вхождение всякого бреда )
<ink_sleep> dmay: да.
<dmay> и что, прям таки фильтровать никак?
<XuMuK_> artus у меня дочка :)
<artus> XuMuK_, дочка это да )
<ink_sleep> dmay: подобную инфу доверять фильтрам бесполезно.
<[Raiden]> )) ну, я осознанно хотел бросить. Можно сказать сам раскрылся для бреда. Без сильной мотивации, книжка не поможет. Это просто текст, местами может страшновытый, но когда это курильщика останавливало? :)
<artus> это аргумент) признаю)
<XuMuK_> Раньше тоже курили все дома...
<ink_sleep> потому что рано или поздно один из миллионных постов про рюшки в убунте будет содержать действительно полезную инфу где нибудь в последнем предложении.
<artus> [Raiden], там ровным счетом нет ничего такого чего бы тебе не говорила мама в детстве про курение ) и о чем ты сам задумывался подсчитывая буджет потраченый на куриво) так что вестить там неначто)
<ink_sleep> (например, они наконец то признаются откуда тыбзят эти посты)
<dmay> ink_sleep: поиск алмазов в мамне? ойдаладна
<ink_sleep> dmay: забей, ты никогда не работал с ридером =)
<[Raiden]> Ну пожалуй согласен. Я её даже не дочитал.  Короче пробуйте не курить неделю. Это вас не убъёт. А там может тоже сможете вырваться из этого.
<ink_sleep> одна хитровыпендренная рассылка регулярно поставляет мне все рунетовские фриланс-заказы по дебиану.
<ink_sleep> и её ручками никто не ведет, само собой.
<XuMuK_> Мне такая с infojobs.net приходит
<artus> [Raiden], ну для начала можно перейти на качественный табак для самокруток ) и тогда на сигареты возвращатся уже не захочется) да и обемы доз в день уменьшаются в разы )
<[Raiden]> мб )
<ink_sleep> XuMuK_: не такая
<ink_sleep> XuMuK_: например, мне туда падают мессаджи с форумов =)
<ink_sleep> где просят что-то настроить за денюжку
<ink_sleep> лишнего в этой рассылке много, но пропускаю я намного меньше
<XuMuK_> Ну всмысле не про дебиан))
<[Raiden]> мне теперь всеравно. Уже. Главное понять , что каждая сигарета делает вас нормальным, до того момента, пока не начнется никотиновый голод - примерно через 25-30 минут. И это никогда не кончится, если не бросить курить )
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не скажу, т.к. офтопик.
<XuMuK> да сёня весь вечер офтоп прёт)
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: на самом деле 50-60 минут
<XuMuK> ето у каго как
<ink_sleep> но да
<ink_sleep> суть такая
<[Raiden]> ну, некоторые могут курить раз в час или реже, реально уровень снижаться начинает минут через 25.
<XuMuK> я последнее время сиг 5 за день выкуриваю, ибо у нас пачка стоит ~4 €
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: я вот уже 12 часов не курю =)
<ink_sleep> и нормлаьно
<artus> хе, после режима в полторы пачки в сутки моментально перейти на 3-5 самокруток ито насного проще чем сидеть и страдать от того что у тебя вянут уши и помнить дату последней выкуреной сигареты)
<[Raiden]> бабло тоже может стимулом, но эт офигня. Старайтесь думать что это ущемляет вашу свободу, что вы наркоман. И ещё одно.
<ink_sleep> и ещё одно.
<ink_sleep> бросайте не спать по ночам
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре из вас спят по 8-10 часов, просыпаются, и ломки то нету. Т.е. 8-10 часов вы можете не курить спокойно
<XuMuK> artus: ну самокрутку я ещё даже не докурил... но ето не совсем та самокрутка про которые ты говоришь))
<[Raiden]> собсно вам ваще это не надо делать
<ink_sleep> если долго не курить, то обычно хочется курить в двух случаях
<ink_sleep> если поздно проснуться
<ink_sleep> часов в 10-12 утра
<XuMuK> и поесть
<ink_sleep> и поздно ночью
<ink_sleep> в остальных случаях можно действительно пожевать еду и всё пройдёт =)
<artus> XuMuK, не, я ж про табак ) а не про ништяки всякие )
<artus> ink_sleep, ну жевать вместо сигареты тоже не фонтан )
<ink_sleep> artus: почему?
<[Raiden]> от травы тянет на хавчик когда покуришь, а от табака, когд а бросишь :) Я даж кажется потолстел за месяц.
<ink_sleep> смотря сколько и чего жевать
<ink_sleep> можно ж яблоко
<artus> и вообще) такими темпами мы дойдет до того что и пить нельзя )
<ink_sleep> эффективнее всего зеленые яблоки как раз
<ink_sleep> в данном случае
<artus> ink_sleep, угу, если на них оскомы нет )
<ink_sleep> гг
<ink_sleep> так
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: чо то я настолько не привык что кто-то андроиде чо то спрашивает, что тока щас прочитал чо там вапще)
<ink_sleep> мы тут саппортить вообще будем) ?
<[TridenT]> опа
<XuMuK> а у каго то чо то не работает чтоль? о_О
<[TridenT]> саппорт на убунту-ру
<[TridenT]> нихрена себе :)
<artus> дык вопросов то нет)
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: у миллионов людей =)
<ink_sleep> просто они не здесь хД
<XuMuK> artus: вот и я про чо)
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: ну)
<ink_sleep> ^$%*^!(@, надо дойти до еды
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: А где 4 евро пачка?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: в Испании
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> это средняя цена или минимальная? :)
<XuMuK> Winston
<[Raiden]> понятно
<XuMuK> есть меньше, есть больше
<[Raiden]> ну, я понял.
<XuMuK> ломы 3.70
<ink_sleep> у них винстон хотя бы винстон
<ink_sleep> а не ява с этикеткой от винстона
<XuMuK> а чо, золотая ява нормальные сиги
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: ага.
<ink_sleep> но не отходы её производства
<ink_sleep> идущие на внутренний рынок
<XuMuK> дрова чтоль?)
<ink_sleep> XuMuK: ну почти
<ink_sleep> у вас - только листья табака
<XuMuK> ыы.. во, хоть чо то связаное с компами)
<ink_sleep> у нас в сигаретах и стебли и куча другой фигни
<ink_sleep> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/851874_a-vdrug.thumbnail.jpg
<[Raiden]> некоторые старые машины после реставрации стоят как самолёт.
<[Raiden]> в общем-то
<artus> темболее чайка ) да еще и в гуд состоянии )
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: у нас.
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: мустанг 68го на ходу в сша стоит от килобакса
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну мб )
<ink_sleep> самые клевые, отреставрированне и блестящие от новой краски - 10 килобаксов
<[Raiden]> да, сегодня точно день офтопика
<ink_sleep> самый дорогой я видел за 70
<ink_sleep> с новым движком, перетянутым кожей салоном и т.д.
<artus> ink_sleep, 19к в идеальном состоянии и весь в хроме ) только вот на таможне за него ты отвалиш мама негорюй )
<ink_sleep> artus: столько же, за сколько купил.
<ink_sleep> обычно
<ink_sleep> но у нас то такие машины стоят от 4кк
<ink_sleep> потому что, якобы, они коллекционные
<ink_sleep> а в США на них школьники ездят, гы.
<ink_sleep> и в австралии.
<ink_sleep> и в канаде.
<ink_sleep> потому что они древние
 * ink_sleep покосился на ник
<ink_sleep> пойду ка я спать
<artus> не, у нас явно в 2-3 цены выльется, за дрейвний год выпуска, за кубатуру движка, за растаможку .. вобщем не айс
<ink_sleep> artus: в общем в среднем мустанг на ходу стоит 3 килобакса
<ink_sleep> выйдет 10 кило
<ink_sleep> подумай, что у нас можно купить за 10 кило нормального?
<ink_sleep> и не забудь, что мустанг можно заправлять любым топливом, жрет он не так много и ломается он по сути только от того, что ржавеет
<ink_sleep> потому что ломаться там нечего
<ink_sleep> нечему*
<XuMuK> ink_sleep: я думал ты проснулсо) споки)
<[Raiden]> мустанги классика конечно, но я думаю это не те машины. Ну т.е. много их.  Как волка 24 тоже типа классика, только не уперлась и даром.
<[Raiden]> денег стоят более редкие
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот чайка, это почти штучное производство
<XuMuK> ну, раритет
<[Raiden]> кто там спорил про телефоны http://nnm.ru/blogs/ashkaa777/smartfon_mts_945_vyshel_v_prodazhu
<[Raiden]> new!
<artus> мвааахаха... как оказывается просто тестить загрузочные флешки в вбоксе
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-03
<artus> всего то надо VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/sdc.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdc  )))
<artus> а вот запускать еще одну виртуалку не глянув что памяти свободной нет зло) можно конкретно залипнуть пока все в своп сбросится)
<[Raiden]> нвидия тоЖе шутала, я пропустил http://radeon.ru/news/img/11173154.jpg
<[Raiden]> и*
<[Raiden]> Также Гари Таролли представил новую видеокарту 3dfx Voodoo 590, которая содержит 233 чипа VSA-100, работающие на частоте 166 МГц, поддерживает технологию T-Buffer, полностью поддерживает все версии API Glide и не поддерживает T&L, шейдеры и прочие ненужные вещи.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> упц
<[Raiden]> Силы НАТО случайно уничтожили 13 противников Каддафи
<artus> вот гады )
<[Raiden]> ой, я на ругой сервер хотел )
<sharikoff> тыц
<sylion> народ помогите плиз ,software center не разрешает устанавливать ПО из PPA, как решить?
<AMindMobile> коллеги, как из командной строки посмотреть дату создания, или изменения определенного файла ?
<sharikoff> ls -la в директории
<AMindMobile> спасибо большое
<sharikoff> незачто
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> AMindMobile:  а ты тоже хирург? коллега =)
<AndreX> хех
<fram_> привет всем, такая проблема, обновил систему до бэтки 11.04, пропал звук, гугл ничего не дал
<fram_> кто может что подсказать
<fram_> бук Asus A7U
<stasko> всем прив
<stasko> есть живые?
<stasko> никого нет?
<rg45> åñòü
<ubuntuhelp> rg45! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<karkusha> всем привет
<Abbattar> Утро доброе други
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> скай
<alexandr> утра всем пипл!!!
<alexandr> подскажите кто нить как убунту поставить вместе с дебианом?
<alexandr> людиииииии
<vovchik> всем привет
<alexandr> как сделать,вот у меня стоит убунту,хочу ещё дебиан поставить помимо её подскажите плиз
<darkdimius> начать рядом ставить дебиан и при разметке партиций не снести убунту
<Over> Где прописывается монтирование /host при установке через wubi?
<alexandr> а как его рядом поставить?чтоб не снести убунту?и чтоб при запуске включался выбор ОС?
<alexandr> дайте ссылку где подробно написано,я со вчерашнего дня не могу найти как поставить дебиан и чтоб не снести убунту
<AndreX> alexandr: нафига тебе убуна и дебиан на одном компе ???
<alexandr> моразм видимо у меня,просто хочу посмотреть на дебиан 6 что он из себя представляет
<AndreX> vbox
<alexandr> AndreX это реально поставить убунту и дебиан,чтоб при включении я мог выбирать что запускать либо дебиан или убунту
<Amblnb> Всем привет! Можете памочь с гимпом?
<AndreX> aleksandr реально но чтоб посмотреть и vbox покатит
<Amblnb> Интересует его способность сохранять картинки в различных форматах, которая у меня исчезла ((
<alexandr> vbox что это?
<kunni> шалом, господа
<alexandr> ку тебе
<AndreX> !vbox
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<vovchik> ку всем
<vovchik> подскажите плиз команду что бы посмотреть список устройств бука
<darkdimius> lsusb и lspci
<alexandr> AndreX но всё же подскажи как поставить убунту и дебиан вместе чтоб я мог выбирать при запуске убунту или дебиан
<AndreX> омг
<alexandr> ???
<alexandr> ничего не понял
<AndreX> alexandr: берёш скачиваеш образ записываеш на болванку или флешку вставляеш в комп грузишся снеё (его) при разметке диска откусываеш от раздела кусок делаеш его как / и ставиш
<Amblnb> Примерно так же как любые другие 2 ОСи на 1 комп )
<alexandr> на болванку записал
<vovchik> darkdimius спасибо, просто беда устанавливал Ubuntu с привода и не обратил внимания, а щас диск принесли а привода как не бывало
<darkdimius> да не за что :-)
<vovchik> то есть физически есть  а в файловой системе не вижу
<vovchik> :-(
<mva> ls /dev/sr* /dev/cdrom -l
<XuMuK> Ку
<alexandr> куку
<AndreX> XuMuK: прив
<vovchik> невозможно получить доступ к /dev/sr*/dev/cdrom: Нет такого файла или каталога
<mva> пробел придумали дураки?
<mva> или у тебя настолько ШГ, что ты его не увидел в моём сообщении?
<AndreX> наверно
<ink_sleep> есть кто ивой?
<ink_sleep> живой?
<ink_sleep> http://www.FilesOverMiles.com/23920aa8d1e0444c8359979e72cfdf3d
<ink_sleep> попробуйте файл скачать
<AndreX> inkvizitor68sl: The file sender is not reachable at the given URL. The sender may not be transmitting the file any more or firewalls prevent direct network connection between you and the sender.
<inkvizitor68sl> мда уж... )
<inkvizitor68sl> не работает в общем
<AndreX> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> или кто то уже скачал оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а, да
<inkvizitor68sl> скачали
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас другой файл попробую
<inkvizitor68sl> AndreX: http://www.FilesOverMiles.com/2a5207c0f9cd49838a3c057309015389
<vovchik> mva я извиняюсь конечно ls: невозможно получить доступ к /dev/cdrom: Нет такого файла или каталога
<AndreX> inkvizitor68sl: тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь
<inkvizitor68sl> AndreX: а ты не через прокси?
<AndreX> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> странно
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и ладно, в топку
<jlewka> всем привет
<vovchik> Ребят никто не поможет с этим приводом как его вообще в системе опознать
<jlewka> народ, подскажите плиз, а если в squid, для авторизации пользователей в AD, использовать basic аунтификацию по ldap, то браузеры всегда будут запрашивать ввод логина и пароля?
<jlewka> vovchik, dmesg его видит?
<XuMuK> ?? ?? ?????, ? ???? ? ???? ??? ??????? ????????...
<AndreX> XuMuK: не прикалывайся )
<inkvizitor68sl> бНОПНЯ!
<XuMuK_> Короче у меня какой то ппц
<XuMuK_> Всё знаками вопроса...
<vovchik> похоже что нет, но ничего подобного как на название cd или  Dvd или название устройство не нашёл)
<Amblnb> Народ, кому нибуть известен векторный просмотрщик изображений? Редактор редактором а просмотрщик легче и проще.
<XuMuK_> http://db.tt/EOeZ5gp
<AndreX> vovchik: а sr* есть
<vovchik> AndreX я извеняюсь это как sr*
<AndreX> vovchik: /dev/sr0 к примеру
<vovchik> щас посмотрю
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/160143/4409a65f
<AndreX> XuMuK_: чёт скодировкой намутил
<jlewka> насчет сквида ни кто подсказать не может?(
<jlewka> vovchik, а что вообще за сидюк?
<vovchik> lite on на  ноутбуке самое поразительное с него Ubunta ставилась
<sharikoff> jlewka: ?
<jlewka> vovchik, а с чего ты взял что щас он не работает?
<jlewka> sharikoff, подскажите плиз, а если в squid, для авторизации пользователей в AD, использовать basic аунтификацию по ldap, то браузеры всегда будут запрашивать ввод логина и пароля?
<sharikoff> при открытии браузера
<sharikoff> если его не закрывать то в сессии не спрашивают
<sharikoff> закрыл
<sharikoff> открыл поновой опять спрашивает
<vovchik> я его ни в dev ни в media не вижу диск вставляю и тишина
<sharikoff> но никто не мешает поставить галку сохранить пароль
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> да и юзеров дрессировать надо
<alexandr> подскажите мне у меня какой то стопор.В чём отличие дебиан и убунту.Я думаю ничем,и чем дебиан отлчается от убунту?
<sharikoff> alexandr: дебиан стабильнее
<sharikoff> там старье но облизанное до блеска
<ENCOM> sharikoff смотря какой дебиан..
<alexandr> во как,а вчём его стабильность проявляется у дебиан 6?
<sharikoff> ENCOM: ну я не зассал =))
<sharikoff> поэтому сквизи
<alexandr> вот скачал дебиан 6,записал его на болванку,думаю ставить его вместе с убунту
<sharikoff> alexandr: если в убунте надо успеть выпустить релиз к апрелю или октябрю то в дебиане никуда спешить не надо
<sharikoff> а есть время дооблизывать то что заснули
<sharikoff> *засунули
<alexandr> sharikoff понятно,вот в феврале выпустили дебиан 6
<alexandr> два года его ждали
<sharikoff> и будут курить еще года 2
<alexandr> ага согласен
<sharikoff> шлифовать то что есть
<jlewka> sharikoff, сорь отходил
<sharikoff> угу
<jlewka> sharikoff, а что бы вообще не спрашивал, с basic аунтицикация не подходит?
<sharikoff> это как федора и редхат
<alexandr> у дебиана 6 интерфейс как у убунту?
<sharikoff> jlewka: у меня бейсик
<sharikoff> все время спрашивает
<sharikoff> и в ад и в лдап
<jlewka> sharikoff, знач надо смоттреть в сторону ntlm ?
<sharikoff> jlewka: я попробовал
<sharikoff> какие то косяки со вводом машинки в домен
<sharikoff> плюнул сделал на лдапе
<sharikoff> + бонус адресная книга корпоративная
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> ну с водом мне помогла програмка linkwise вроде так зовется
<sharikoff> alexandr: деб ставят в основном на сервера
<sharikoff> так что насчет интерфейса не подскажу
<sharikoff> =)
<alexandr> ох как!
<ENCOM> интерфейс? gnome же?
<alexandr> sharikoff а что мне на комп не подёт?
<alexandr> мне
<sharikoff> jlewka: я не морочился.. еще и самбу ставить
<sharikoff> файлы менять
<sharikoff> ну ее нафиг
<sharikoff> лдап рулит
<sharikoff> alexandr: пойдет
<sharikoff> ты бы не мозгоклюйствовал а поставил бы и посмотрел
<sharikoff> в виртуалбоксе
<ENCOM> в дебиане полюбому меньше кнопочек чем в убунте..
<jlewka> кнопочки?
<sharikoff> ке ску сэ кнопочки?
<alexandr> ссылку забыл на vbox,как поставить
<ENCOM> ну, чуть выше про интерфейс спрашивали)
<sharikoff> alexandr: google.ru
<alexandr> хахааа
<sharikoff> jlewka: http://sharikoff.me/archives/204#more-204
<sharikoff> для себя корябал
<sharikoff> расписывать досконально было чертовски лень
<alexandr> не могу найти ссылку на vbox кто то мне говорил а я найти не могу подскажите плиз
<sharikoff> !virtualbox
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<alexandr> спс те ;)
<jlewka> sharikoff, хм.. а если не использовать %LOGIN с проверкой на принадлежность к групе, то в нет будет пускать всех, кто есть в АД ?
<jlewka> или вообще всех
<sharikoff> логин это сначала авторизоваться потом по группам поиск
<AndreX> sharikoff: чёта не робит твой сайтик
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> вон прочитали
<AndreX> sharikoff: хм а умну Oops! итд, надо поковырять нет вобщем
<AndreX> XuMuK: ну как
<XuMuK> нештяк
<AndreX> )
<XuMuK> хчат поставил)
<XuMuK> UA1000, знакомый ниг...
<XuMuK> ааа
<UA1000> у тебя все знакомые )
<XuMuK> не, ну я помню де то еще видел)
<XuMuK> вчера причом только
<UA1000> 4pda
<XuMuK> не угадал)
<XuMuK> на андроиде)
<inkvizitor68sl> s
<inkvizitor68sl> а и правда
<XuMuK> insmod /lib/modules/vibrator.ko
<XuMuK> как вы думаете откуда ето?))
<Deck`> подскажите какой-нибудь планировщик дел, нужно чтобы можно было легко добавлять задачи, имелись приоритеты, в любой момент мог посмотреть, что на мне висит.
<inkvizitor68sl> Deck`: https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas
<inkvizitor68sl> Deck`: https://app.nirvanahq.com/
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://goo.gl/r8weg ты искал))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: говнище
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: пробовал
<XuMuK> да?)
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, оо! весч!!)) http://goo.gl/BGUYB
<Trishpiot> хай всем
<bosyak> ага
<Trishpiot> кто юзает убунту сервер 10.10?
<inkvizitor68sl> вот я не пойму
<inkvizitor68sl> какая вселенская сложность мешает интегрировать утилиту для создания RAID в десктопный инсталлер
<bosyak> Народ, а никто не прокомментирует, почему Гном уберут и заменят его на Юнити?
<bosyak> inkvizitor68sl: думаю маркетинг. Каноникал оказывает тех. поддержку, за сервер видимо дороже :)
<inkvizitor68sl> bosyak: в сервере такая фича есть как раз
<inkvizitor68sl> и в alternate есть
<ENCOM> inkvizitor68sl ограниченное кол-во мегабайт?
<inkvizitor68sl> ENCOM: там есть свободное место
<ENCOM> inkvizitor68sl значит эта утилита не так востребована)
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же от 50 кбайт не развалятся
<inkvizitor68sl> а то и меньше
<inkvizitor68sl> ведь инсталлер видит такие разделы
<inkvizitor68sl> его всего то надо научить их создавать
<linux_> кто нить ставил лису 4?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну конечно.
<ENCOM> о, лиса 4..
<linux_> firefox
<linux_> ???
<inkvizitor68sl> ENCOM: то то я почти каждую установку убунты (кроме как на ноуты) мучаюсь с mdadm и cfdisk
<ENCOM> linux_ я не ставил, но в процессе.
<ENCOM> inkvizitor68sl проще надо быть)
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига?
<inkvizitor68sl> я за свои данные беспокоюсь.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот только 1 хард подозрительно хрипит
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт(
<inkvizitor68sl> maxtor
<inkvizitor68sl> реликвия
<inkvizitor68sl> щас я буду громко материться
<inkvizitor68sl> тупая убунта.
<inkvizitor68sl> 2011й год.
<inkvizitor68sl> а убунта всё ещё не умеет работать с RAID
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<ENCOM> дистрибутив для домохозяек же.
<linux_> 4я гоорят быстрее работает вот хотел поинтересмоваться так ли это
<inkvizitor68sl> ENCOM: а что, домохозяйкам не нужна сохранность инфы?
<ENCOM> linux_ я сейчас поставил, похоже что быстрей..
<ENCOM> inkvizitor68sl нужна. но они об этом незнают.
<inkvizitor68sl> ENCOM: и зачем их совсем лишать такой возможности?
<inkvizitor68sl> типа "не знаете и никогда не узнаете"
<inkvizitor68sl> логично
<ENCOM> угу..
<xoveax> Доброго дня! Со временем, при загрузке файловая система(ext3) стала монтироваться очень долго, около 30-40 сек... Какие могут быть причины?
<[Raiden]> без понятия. может запускается fsck ?
<xoveax> Вполне может быть.. А логи загрузки где можно посмотреть?
<inkvizitor68sl>  /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages
<[Raiden]> /var/log/messages наверное
<[Raiden]> угу
<xoveax> ок
<[Raiden]> за одно можешь почитать как конвертировать в ext4
<xoveax> Странно, но логи пусты. А какие преимущества у ext4 перед ext3?
<bogdan> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> я ненавижу убунту.
<inkvizitor68sl> ореально затрахала уже.
<bogdan> ребята подскажите сайт на котором считаются линуксоиды: там где 0,5% получилось
<[Raiden]> А... Сча может найду в закладках
<[Raiden]> http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<[Raiden]> ваще, было и до них. counter.li.org ещё в 90-х только умерло.
<[Raiden]> Я там был 157 тыс каким-то не могу вспомнить.
<inkvizitor68sl> country stats прет
<bogdan> спасибо. это оно
<simon1> Всем доброго дня! Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно устанавливать программы с диска DVD  дистрибутива?
<[Raiden]> в источниках не прописан разьве двд ром?
<simon1> Прописан...
<[Raiden]> Ну значит втыкаешь, монтируется и всё.
<[Raiden]> может ещё apt-get update не помешает
<bogdan> 23.24% + 13.78% + 0.71% = 38% кирилических пользователей. очень весомая цифра, а зип архивы починить не могут
<[Raiden]> если в ручном режиме, то dpkg -i name.deb
<[Raiden]> и всё на что он ругнется
<[Raiden]> так же.
<simon1> Втыкаю, отключаю интернет, но программы не ставятся.
<[Raiden]> Хм, а оно есть на этом двд?
<[Raiden]> там только main репозиторий и то возможно не целиком, если ты про офиц имидж.
<[Raiden]> полный срез репов это где-то двд 4-5.
<simon1> Пробовал и обновлял apt-get?  и точно знаю что GIMP там есть , но что -то не даёт...
<[Raiden]> Хм
<go8765> всем  привет. подскажите - как в flush запихнуть ipfilter - но так что-бы сразу все адреса - а не вручную ?
<[Raiden]> ну незнаю, попробуй удали из источников и снова добавь )
<[Raiden]> там кнопка добавить том
<go8765> это мне ? :)
<[Raiden]> неа
<simon1> Если точнее было так: установи с DVD систему. Редактора ((например gimp) в системе нет. Поставил птичку на CD репозиторий, обновил. Через Synaptic попытался поставить программу, но установка не началась. Я так понимаю что Synaptic ничего не нашёл!
<simon1> Вот том добавить не пробовал....
<sylion> народ подскажите плиз, как сменить права папке и всем подпапкам и файлам которые в ней?
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod -R 777
<go8765> насчёт flush  - никто не подскажет (как в нём ip filter сразу пихать) ?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<[Raiden]> попробуй на форуме
<sylion> народ надо права огромной папки с файлами, сменить с рута на текущего пользователя, как?
<simon1> Спасибо Raiden с добавлением тома должно получиться!
<vladgobelen> sylion: man chmod
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: нельзя так делать
<sylion> а через наутилус нильзя, я помню в кедах дельфин позволял...
<sylion> я через него изменил, но всё содержимое всё равно осталось под рутом...
<[Raiden]> угу, не меняю права через наутилус, там неудачно сделано.
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-11-10-will-not-ship-with-classic-gnome-desktop/
<sylion> ну пользователь у меня syl вот на него и надо права переписать? как?
<sylion> напишите пример плиз кто знает...
<jham> sylion: man chown
<[Raiden]> sylion: chown -R  юзер:группа /путь
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: это ты мне говоришь?
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Про 777 права?
<sylion> Raiden: а оно к подпапкам сменит?
<inkvizitor68sl> да.
<vladgobelen> да
<sylion> спс
<[Raiden]> sylion: с -R да
<[Raiden]> так на всё, и на файлы тоже
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Это как минимум не безопасно
<[Raiden]> только на папки сложнее )  наверное через find c опциями -type d и -exec
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: перед кем/чем ? на десктопе с 1м юзером?
<AndreX> vladgobelen: раз ты такой умный, чё спрашивыеш тогда
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Извиняюсь. Я забыл на каком канале.
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тотоже
<simon1> Попробовал добавил том, в другом ПО, начинается монтирование CD-rom и пишет после этого: Ошибка сканирования CD (E:Failed to mount the cdrom)/ Что ещё можно сделать ?
<[Raiden]> сдаюсь , незнаю ) может потому что он уже смонтирован )
<inkvizitor68sl> а проблем у хомяков chmod 777 решает кучу
<inkvizitor68sl> да и если рулить правами - то делать это надо через acl
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: И такую же кучу создает
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: например?
<[Raiden]> можно добавить как источник руками в /etc/apt/sources.lst и ещё вспоминаю какой-то aptoncd
<[Raiden]> но за подробностями не ко мне
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Считай что это мое личное мнение и что я неправ.
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, ну мне интересно же.
<simon1> Да вряд ли. Вот думаю, а птичку надо вэтом случае поставить  на CD-DVD?
<simon1>  В /etc/apt/sources.lst  содержание строки не подскажешь?
<AndreX> vladgobelen: делай как нравиться тогда http://admin-dm.livejournal.com/24533.html
<vladgobelen> AndreX: С недавних пор я делаю не "как нравится", а по правилам. На практике убедился.
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: Привет Андрюх!
<_GerarD_> Всем привет, прошу прощения
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: Я понял из-за чего у меня такие косяки с ланом
<inkvizitor68sl> !(@&^$E!)*^@$_!(@^$^*!@%^_*!^(#^(%(^&!_@%_&)(!&@%&!&))@%&!&))@%&&!_)%^*%
<inkvizitor68sl> censored ensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensoredcensored
<AndreX> хм
<AndreX> чё убунта делает с людьми ))
<inkvizitor68sl> мне сейчас придется поставить убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> как обычно
<inkvizitor68sl> загрузить её
<inkvizitor68sl> записать alternate
<inkvizitor68sl> поставить всё уже на raid
<inkvizitor68sl> ппц какой то(
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё почему то в убунте, когда говоришь aptitude purge для broken пакета
<[Raiden]> качай двд
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле, там тебе и альернейт и десктоп и как угодно
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта его упорно пытается сконфигурировать сначала
<inkvizitor68sl> для чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> если я его У-ДА-ЛЯ-Ю
<[Raiden]> а что у тебя не так?
<[Raiden]> зачем переставлять?
<inkvizitor68sl> и ещё из чрута в убунте (и только в убунте) не ставится mdadm
<inkvizitor68sl> идиоты.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: мне нужно убунту поставить на raid1
<inkvizitor68sl> софтварный.
<inkvizitor68sl> ...........................
<inkvizitor68sl> идиоты(
<inkvizitor68sl> ну прибейте их уже
<[Raiden]> хорош флудить )
<inkvizitor68sl> нахрена такие люди живут на свете, а
<inkvizitor68sl> ....
<[Raiden]> я на 0 ставил, было всё нормально )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: из alternate ставил потому что.
<inkvizitor68sl> а из обычного инсталлера хрен поставишь.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот я не понимаю, при наличии инет сложно накатить mdadm чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> я 4 часа пытаюсь поставить из этого сраного инсталлера хоть как то
<sharikoff> что за шум?
<[Raiden]> а зачем? написано же русским языком что на рейды надо с алтернейта
<artus> sharikoff, q!
<sharikoff> artus: дароф
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: ubuntu-desktop-10.10 ставим на raid1
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, напомни как ты запросы на авторизацию в гаджиме выпилил
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а какого х* так написано ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: религия быдлокодера запрещает добавить поддержку raid в обычный инсталлер, я не пойму?
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну нет у меня alternate и не с чего мне его записать
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что единственный cd--rom занят livecd *бунты
<artus> дык обычному пользователю бубунты про рейд знать не положено)
<sharikoff> мало того
<sharikoff> даже вредно
<inkvizitor68sl> аж с dapper с них требуют поддержку raidа в инсталлере.
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём проблема  то?
<[Raiden]> ну а кто виноват? У меня почему то есть рвшки  и я могу на них что угодно вписать
<[Raiden]> хоть 1000 раз
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: сидюк в доме один.
<[Raiden]> зачем ваще писат ьсофт на эрки. Что бы кидаться с балкона?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и в общем советую двд, там 3 варианта установки.
<artus> а чего не нетинсталл ?
<shultz> привет всем
<[Raiden]> это самое ужасное чт оя слышал за последние лет 20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkMWdI2IKiw
<[Raiden]> вообще мне тоже установщик убунты не очень нравится и то что они основная версия на сд тоже.
<shultz> мда с установкой убунту можно порой попотеть вчера до 6 утра ебался
<sharikoff> @kick shultz мат
<sharikoff> я самый продвинутый irc бот в мире
<sharikoff> у меня стопроцентное определение мата и тупизны
<sharikoff> эггдропище так сказать...
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<Pleks> HELP! HELP! HELP!
<sharikoff> Pleks: капс=бан
<Pleks> Привет всем. У меня стоит ubuntu 10.10 на ноуте, после установки все работало быстро. Но через некоторое время стало тормозить видео, проигрывает рывками. Поставил куб рабочего стола, тоже работает рывками. В чем может быть дело?
<Movement_> выкинь ее нафиг
<Pleks> Кого?
<Movement_> 10.10
<Pleks> А какую поставить?
<vladgobelen> максимум 10.04
<Movement_> ту которая будет работать
<Pleks> Есть еще какие нибудь варианты решения проблемы?
<Movement_> нет
<sharikoff> логи может посмотреть
<sharikoff> вдруг там чо
<vladgobelen> Pleks: Убунту сама по себе досточно нестабильна. А 10.10 это тестовая версия.
<dmay> vladgobelen: лолшто?
<vladgobelen> dmay: ?
<Pleks> Где логи посмотреть? И на что в них обратить внимание?
<dmay> vladgobelen: на улицу выходить иногда надо, говорю. 10.10 не тестовая уже почти полгода.
<vladgobelen> dmay: С каких пор она стала ЛТС?
<sharikoff> а можно не выходить?
<Movement_> вы что несете?
<dmay> vladgobelen: ни с каких, канешна. но она релиз, а не тестовая
<vladgobelen> dmay: 10.10 это промежуточная тестовая версия между ЛТС-версиями.
<dmay> vladgobelen: у тебя странные взгляды на жизнь. с такими взглядами надо сидеть на debian stable, а не на бубунте
<vladgobelen> У меня десктоп, не сервер.
<dmay> Pleks: видеодрова?
<dmay> vladgobelen: тем более
<Movement_> у него в случае с дебообезобразием взгляды нормальные
<Pleks> dmay дрова встали при установке и с ними все работало. Я их не менял.
<Movement_> видеокарты 2?
<Movement_> или одна?
<dmay> Pleks: какие?
<Pleks> Одна, у меня ноут.
<dmay> как же я ненавижу миф о том, что все линупсоиды и около - телепаты (
<Movement_> и что что ноут??? ты не видел ноута с двумя видеочипами?
<dmay> !q | Pleks
<ubuntuhelp> Pleks: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: Я думаю, это твоё личное представление. В убунте нет таког опонятия, что не лтс некие беты , для создания лтс версии. Всё проще, не лтс делаются на более свежей ветке дебиана.
<AndreX> Pleks: и какой ноут
<[Raiden]> одно на анстейбле, другое на тестинге
<[Raiden]> примерно
<dmay> [Raiden]: если дебиан выкатит очередной стейбл к очередному ЛТС )
<Pleks> dmay : Где можно посмотреть какие видеодрова стоят?
<[Raiden]> Хотя... Какие-то новшества в плане ифейса или новых вещей могут откладываться, на момент выхода лтс
<Movement_> зачем тебе новшевства?
<Movement_> юзай то что работает!
<[Raiden]> Я только хотел сказать, что 10.10 не тестовая
<[Raiden]> версия
<dmay> Pleks: администрирование - дополнительные драйвера или как-то так
<dmay> Movement_: виндовс ХЕПЕ СП2 - работает!
<Pleks> dmay: Там пусто.
<dmay> уж не говоря про 98 ОСР2
<dmay> Pleks: видюшка то хоть какая?
<Movement_> что то воды много и так никто и не увидел какая же все таки видеокарта
<Movement_> dmay трололо
<Movement_> у тебя не работает
<dmay> Movement_: у меня семерка работает, но она слишком свежая пока чтоб быть Ъ, проверенной временем
<Movement_> да давай повтори, я поблюю
<Movement_> ))
<Pleks> dmay: Не знаю, где это можно посмотреть?
<Movement_> сам то хоть понял что сказал?
<dmay> Pleks: охохоххх... модель ноута то хотяб найдёшь?
<dmay> Movement_: линупсофонатег дофега?
<Movement_> трололо
<[Raiden]> Pleks: sudo lshw -c video
<dmay> Movement_: тебя это волнует? ты хочешь поговорить об этом?
<artus> dmay, ты фигли разошолся?
<Movement_> ))
<Movement_> обожаю
<Movement_> да давай!
<Movement_> ))
<[Raiden]> ваще флуд во время вопроса - офтоп )
<dmay> artus: тут у поциента подозрение на линупс головного мозга. провожу профилактические мероприятия ^___^'
<dmay> [Raiden]: ладно, ладно (
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> Movement_: но я тебя запомнил
<Movement_> ууу завышеное самомнение....
<Movement_> и чо?
<Movement_> злопамятный ты наш ))
<dmay> Pleks: ты название ноута уже прочитал под крышкой?
<vladgobelen> dmay: Семерка что-то вроде 10.10 убунты. Бета.
<dmay> artus: ах да, ту двое с подозрением, я забыл про первого совсем
<Movement_> dmay хочешьстатьпсихом?
<artus> Movement_, закончили
<Movement_> я знаю хочешь
<Movement_> ок
<vladgobelen> dmay: Например в ней проблемы с софтом, играми (тот же ассассин 3 не сохраняется). Но это уже не по теме все.
<Pleks> dmay: emachines D620. Команда sudo lshw -c video выдает  *-display
<Pleks>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Pleks>        product: RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Pleks>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<Pleks>        physical id: 5
<Pleks>        bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0
<Pleks>        version: 00
<Pleks>        width: 64 bits
<Pleks>        clock: 33MHz
<Pleks>        capabilities: pm msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<Pleks>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=64
<Pleks>        resources: irq:17 memory:d0000000-dfffffff memory:f0100000-f010ffff ioport:9400(size=256) memory:f0000000-f00fffff
<jlewka> мде
<[Raiden]> вин7 сп1 отличная вещь. Надо только помнить что это виндовс, не мусорить особо, не ставить всё подряд, анивирь иметь
<[Raiden]> и всё будет ок )
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell Pleks about paste
<ubuntuhelp> Pleks, please see my private message
<jlewka> [Raiden], про фаервол забыл)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Не будет. Многий софт работает только от рута.
<Movement_> ок не будет там никогда, даже если они туда вкрутят экзоядро
<artus> @kick Pleks харош флудить
<Movement_>  Microsoft не прекращает поиска путей отделения пользовательского интерфейса от остальной операционной системы
<artus> !paste | Pleks
<ubuntuhelp> Pleks: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Pleks> dmay: ну так что?
<[Raiden]> Pleks: для [Radeon X1200 Series] есть только открытые дрова. Должны были завестись по умолчанию  glxinfo|grep render ; glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<[Raiden]> Pleks: Можешь только погуглит ькакие опции есть у этих дров, некоторые могут капельку ускорять. И всё
<Movement_> кстати а какой у ноута проц?
<[Raiden]> Pleks: попробуй пустить  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps  :)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: она на работу собирается, в 20 по мск будет
<sharikoff> ты спросил она понимает о чем я?
<[Raiden]> чего печально, у амд где 60-65 % мобильного рынка и за счет процев с видюхами (фузион) , станет ещё больше
<[Raiden]> а дрова ...
<Pleks> Raiden: Показывает FPS ~6
<[Raiden]> Маловато )
<Pleks>  Поднять никак?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, попробуй на форуме спросить, описав какой ноутбук и модел ьвидеокарты.
<Pleks> Спасиб
<Movement_> хотите прикол?
<[Raiden]> я всех вежливо шлю...
<[Raiden]> ...на форум
<[Raiden]> )
<Movement_> смотируй /tmp /var/tmp выборочно /var/cache/*  /home/user/.cache  /home/user/macromedia    в оперативу и выставь на них права удобным для тебя способом
<Movement_> можно и больше
<Movement_> тут уж кому чего надо
<Movement_> системка пошустрее станет
<Movement_> на ноуте можно еще sysctl.conf покрутить
<Movement_> там кое чего добавить, чтоб меньше на винт лазил
<Movement_> сам наблюдал тормоза при работе гнома, как сказано выше, это необязательно в убунте
<Movement_> и наверняка устанавливал с лив сд, насовав туда кучу хлама....
<dmay> йохохох! айм бек!
<dmay> artus: вопрошающие разошлись?
<dmay> Movement_: совет из разряда "отключи QoS чтоб интернет работал быстрее"
<dmay> кулхацкерство на марше
<Movement_> трололо
<dmay> огага
<dmay> ишто?
<Movement_> что и што?
<Movement_> хочешьстатьпсихом?
<dmay> по факту, можешь привести хоть какие нить тесты в подтверждение совета?
<Movement_> именно так у меня и работает
<[Raiden]> меньше дисковой активности обычно  на пользу
<dmay> или так, юный Петя подумал что оперативка шустрее диска и стал монтировать туда своп?
<Movement_> хочешьстатьпсихом?
<dmay> Movement_: других аргументов не будет?
<Movement_> ты сделай...
<Movement_> хочешьстатьпсихом?
<Movement_> ))
<[Raiden]> dmay: будешь смеяться, н ов ядре есть фишка cоmpcache  , что бы держать в раме сжатый своп.
<dmay> на семерке проблемы с монтированием /tmp вообще куда нить :3
<[Raiden]> за счет сжатия обьем данных больше, за счет рамы - быстрее чем своп.
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> Movement_: так что давай, ждём статьи на неторт с замерами производительности ;)
<dmay> [Raiden]: только за счет сжатия скорость то всё равно падает )
<dmay> да и свопить в память
<[Raiden]> нет
<total__> всем приветс
<dmay> ну ёшкин кот же
<[Raiden]> точнее по сравнению с рам да, по сравнению с хдд нет
<dmay> total__: что сломал?
<Movement_> мдяааа какие тебе тесты и замеры надо, поройся инете там уже давно все сдели....
<[Raiden]> можно ещё посильней извратиться
<dmay> Movement_: то есть твой аргумент это "пойди найди сам доказательство в гугле"?
<total__> да пока еще ни че, хех
<[Raiden]> создать рамдиск в видеораме
<Movement_> угадай что я сейчас скажу?
<total__> а че?
<Movement_> ))
<total__> помочь желаете?
<Movement_> ты даже не понял что это дает...
<dmay> Movement_: "я несчастный кулхацкер, но обещаю исправится?", надеюсь?
<Movement_> хочешьстатьпсихом?
<Movement_> не угадал...
<jlewka> [млин, ввел на нетбуке aptitude remove krb?* и чего он уже минут 5 удаляет все...
<jlewka> еп... ток что smplayer удалился...
<jlewka> п-ц )
<jlewka> чего от системы останется то)
<dmay> Movement_: спасибо, благодоря твоим заскокам я осилил фильтрацию в квасселе :3
<linux_> хочу узнать почему gxNeur автопереключатель раскладки вылетает после 15-20 мин работы
<vladgobelen> linux_: запусти его из консоли и когда вылетит - смотри ошибку.
<Movement_> ты учишся
<dmay> Movement_: тем не менее, от обоснования своего совета реальными замерами ты отказался?
<Movement_> ))
<Movement_> нет почему же
<dmay> учение - свет
<linux_> ок, спс
<dmay> Movement_: ваяешь?
<dmay> Movement_: ня?
<Movement_> скажу проще, своп отсутствует,  я не все дериктории указал выше, но даже на обычном hdd это дает ускорение в работе
<dmay> Movement_: замеры?
<Movement_> это раз
<dmay> два тоже будет теоритической болтологией?
<Movement_> второе многие мои знакомые делали так
<dmay> о, это даже эпичней )
<Movement_> заебал на смотри:
<dmay> artus: он выматерился, баньте :3
<jlewka> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<jlewka> во как нидо)
<dmay> глобально )
<dmay> Глобально. Надёжно. #ubuntu-ru
<jlewka> чувствую себя прям эльфом 90 уровня)
<sharikoff> @op
<dmay> я новый слоган для канала придумал ^_^
<kirasirrr> люди помогите. кто может помочь с grub2. Сделал все как написано здесь http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=579a5672dc5da353, но при перезагрузке компьютера, при выборе сиситемы выдает file not found
<sharikoff> @kick Movement_ мат
<dmay> kirasirrr: и сразу первая ошибка - ответы.гугел вместо форума
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<jlewka> эх... плохо оказывается использовать ?* при удалении((
<jlewka> терь сис не грузиться..
<[Raiden]> а аптитуде не выдает запрос удалять или нет?
<[Raiden]> я чаще апт юзаю, он спрашивает
<dmay> kirasirrr: во вторых - ты, надеюсь, всякие sd2 sd3 на свои номера заменял?
<[Raiden]> типв будут удалены следущие пакеты
<jlewka> ага... было что то такое
<dmay> лично я аптитудь не осилил
<kirasirrr> менял
<[Raiden]> ну значит ссзб
<Movement_> короче я тебе посоветую почитать тему про снижение количества циклов записи на hdd
<jlewka> посмотрел первые пять, довольно улыбнулся, и жмякнул ентер)
<dmay> пародии на гуи в консоли оправданы в 5% случаев
<Movement_> а банить...ребята у вас неустойчивая психика...
<dmay> Movement_: опять в гугел посылаешь, утверждая что там написано что ты прав?
<[Raiden]> если рам не используется вся, вынос некоторой части инфы туда может дать ускорение.
<dmay> Movement_: ну кто-ж так спорит?
<[Raiden]> только баян это
<jlewka> dmay, не... просто установкой krb5 , у меня перестали приниматься какие либо мои пароли, пришлось грузиться в ядро от рута)
<Movement_> нет
<dmay> jlewka: а зпустить от рута иксы? )
<dmay> неЪ, канешн, зато эфективно
<jlewka> ну так быстрее,
<jlewka> пока иксы запустяться, пока то се...
<Movement_> поверь недолбайся я с ссдешкой фиг бы знал, это же проделывал на обычном винте
<jlewka> а так, онда команда и нет системы)
<SL1M> Здравствуйте
<dmay> кстатида. у меня тут на соседнем разделе 11.04 первая бета. так иксы обиделись что их не запускали долго и теперь не пускают гдм на запуск :3
<dmay> SL1M: что сломал?
<Movement_> на любом форуме есть тема про отимизацию под ссд, некоторые советы подходят и под обычный винт
<dmay> Movement_: то есть даже хотя бы ссылок, я так понял, не будет?
<SL1M> Хотел бы спросить. Можно ли сделать что бы при подключении к точке доступа вай-фай не запрашивало пароль каждый раз?
<SL1M> Система Ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<dmay> Movement_: то есть опять "в гугле написано что я прав"?
<Movement_> а ты привык чтоб тебя тыкали носом
<Movement_> ?
<Movement_> нельзя так...
<Movement_> тебе и так дофига расказал....\
<dmay> Movement_: я привык спорить с людьми, способными аргументировать свою точку зрения точными указаниями, а не абстрактными гуглами
<Movement_> принцип рабочий
<Movement_> а я не спорить, а делать...
<dmay> Movement_: ну либо с кулхацкерами и школолой, но это как повезет уже
<Movement_> а ты спорь дальше...
<Movement_> хочешьстатьпсихом?
<dmay> Movement_: ну понятно. в общем, очередной совет от кулхацкера Васи отключить QoS?
<Movement_> не ну ктож так подкалывает?
<sharikoff> хорош
<Movement_> мдяаааа
<sharikoff> @voice dmay
<dmay> Movement_: я неподкалываю, я пытаюсь добиться ссылки на б-м адекватное обоснование совета
<sharikoff> @voice Movement_
<sharikoff> я предупредил
<dmay> sharikoff: ^___^''
<Movement_> ну смотри, что будет если, ты кеш гнома сунешь в оперативу?
<Movement_> кеш флешплеера, если таковой имеется?
<[Green]> снова жаркие споры?
<SL1M> Хотел бы спросить. Можно ли сделать что бы при подключении к точке доступа вай-фай не запрашивало пароль каждый раз?
<Movement_> как это скажется на работе оболочки?
<Movement_> кеш некоторых программ, кинешь в оперативу?
<SL1M> Система у меня Ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<Movement_> ты будешь раздосадован, будет шестрее
<Movement_> *шустрее
<Movement_> ты не выеснить хочешь, а меня подз... достать
<Movement_> у тебя это не получится
<Movement_> хочешьстатьпсихом?
<Movement_> ))
<dmay> Movement_: так ета... то есть обзоров с замерами скорости не будет?
<Movement_> ты читать умеешь?
<dmay> [Green]: пытаемся привить подрастающему поколению азы полемики. но они сопротивляются :(
<dmay> Movement_: я понял как ты теоритически обосновываешь совет
<dmay> Movement_: практические примеры будут?
<Movement_> у меня так работает
<Movement_> тебе нужен мой fstab&
<Movement_> ?
<dmay> Movement_: сделай пару замеров. отключи. сделай замеры ещё раз. выложи куда нить.
<sharikoff> тесты с результатами
<dmay> Movement_: если в первом замере цифры будут лучше - сразу скажу что ты прав и совет стоящий
<dmay> Movement_: честно - скажу
<Movement_> зачем вот сделай и посмотри
<dmay> Movement_: ну эт ты загнул
<dmay> Movement_: у меня вот есть программка на перле, ускоряет систему в 15 раз. сделай и посмотри
<dmay> Movement_: cat 'test...test...test...' итд
<dmay> только вот за весь листинг ту забанют (
<Movement_> тебе нужен мой fstab или нет?
<dmay> нет. мне нужны цифры до и после
<Movement_> винт hdd подгонишь?
<Movement_> я старый продал
<Movement_> блин
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вы ещё спорите
<Movement_> да что тебе не понятно
<edgbla> чё за совет?
<[Raiden]> Movement_: напиши о твиках на форуме или заведи блог. Кинь сюда ссылку. Кому интересно - мб прочтут.
<Movement_> ну что быстрее скорость записи в оперативу, или скорость записи на винт
<edgbla> %)
<edgbla> на флопик быстрее всех.
<User499[web]> извините, перебью: Как заставить работать микрофон(ноут, встроенный)
<[Raiden]> у меня профиль фф в рамдиске. )
<Movement_> вот
<Movement_> так само
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну так он упертый же. и изворачиваться в подобных ситуациях не умеет. весело :3
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> Movement_: теоритическая часть мне предельно ясна
<Movement_> короче ушел хавать, там курочку пожарили...
<Movement_> скоро приду...
<Movement_> и это...
<dmay> Movement_: но я видел прекрасные теории про отключение QoS и прочие "твики"
<Movement_> хочешьстатьпсихом?
<Movement_> XD
<dmay> Movement_: так что душа требует практических примеров
<dmay> Movement_: приятного оппетита :3
<dmay> кстати, надо пока QoS на своём быдлороутере включить >.<
<dmay> никогда, слышите, НИКОГДА не покупайте сетевой техники Level One >.<
<[Raiden]> ок )
<dmay> хотя она няшная, канешн. рыженькая такая...
<[Raiden]> А я могу посоветывать не покупать не серверные мамки от интел. Домой т.е.
<dmay> но внутри - мамно.
<dmay> [Raiden]: всё так плохо?
<dmay> хотя я один фиг обычно подобного рода технику стараюсь асусовскую брать
<[Raiden]> знакомый биос убил ) их прошивка не есть дамп\имидж, на 2мб больше флешки. Дамп всетаки нашли, зашили - всеравно не воркает )
<dmay> единственная проблема была, то что старая мамка слишком легко отверткой проткнулась ^_^'
<dmay> а, эт ты же на днях как раз на это жаловался
<dmay> ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<[Raiden]> ну и более мелкие косячки. В биосе есть вольтаж для памяти, но не меняется, остается прежним после ребута.
<edgbla> проклял асус, в материнках то со звуком траблы, то память не держит то ещё чего.
<dmay> включил QoS
<edgbla> то сетка вешает систему.
<dmay> как там было? перезагружат роутер - к долгой дороге?
<dmay> *перезагружать роутер удаленно
<dmay> edgbla: ты просто невезучий )
<edgbla> да это не я, просто когда столкнулся, начал гуглить.
<[Raiden]> у интела есть серия экстрим, то нормальные мамы вполне.
<edgbla> люди плачутъ))
<sharikoff> dmay: настраивать файрвол удаленно -к долгой дороге
<dmay> sharikoff: а я уже выпимши >.<
<dmay> ненутваюж[selfcensoring]
<dmay> edgbla: а человечество вообще очень невезучее XD
<edgbla> да просто делают хлам.
<edgbla> невезение тут не при чём.
<edgbla> делают хлам, рекламируют и выбрасывают на рынок.
<edgbla> быстрее быстрее.
<edgbla> абы как.
<dmay> жду ещё 10 минут, если сервер не вернётся - уйду читать какую нить книжку >.<
<Movement_> dmay будешь ржать, я реально знаю Васю который советует отключать qqs
<Movement_> XD
<dmay> нунинай. три машины, один из ноутов на асусовском железе в собственности, в одной из машин только корпус не асусовский. и никаких проблем не связаных со своими кривыми руками.
<dmay> Movement_: значит так
<Movement_> если тебе полностью понятна идея
<Movement_> зачем тебе еще что то
<dmay> Movement_: берешь молоток, стучишься к этому васе в дверь
<dmay> Movement_: ну, дальше, думаю, сориентируешься )
<Movement_> там и без меня справятся
<Movement_> XD
<dmay> Movement_: потому что "по идее" это хорошо, а "на практике" это ещё лучше.
<Movement_> на практике мне нужен винт такой как у тебя
<dmay> а любая теория без экспериментального подтверждения всего лишь набор закорючек на бумаге
<Movement_> не
<Movement_> не любая
<dmay> Movement_: не суть, прирост даже на абстрактной системе "приу словии что А, Б и Ц" может быть обоснованием
<dmay> Movement_: теория - любая
<Movement_> ты согласен с тем что ~.cache со временем разрастается?
<dmay> всё со временем разрастается. ентропия же.
<dmay> Movement_: не надо доказывать мне идею, я её прекрасно понимаю )
<Movement_> ага
<Movement_> вот
<Movement_> раз ты понимаешь
<dmay> и даже допускаю что она может быть полезной, еслишто
<Movement_> нафиг надо
<Movement_> если это очевидно
<dmay> только вот без практического подтверждения это всё есть балабольство из разряда КУоС
<Movement_> после перезагрузки что с ним происходит?
<Movement_> так что энтопия идет лесом
<Movement_> *энтропия
<dmay> Movement_: у тебя бывают перезагрузки???!?!??!??!
<[Raiden]> ))
<Movement_> ноут переносить приходится....
<dmay> даже я со своей быдловинсемеркой почти забыл что это такое О_О
<dmay> кстати на ноуте
<Movement_> а так нет
<dmay> слип с автохибернейтом наше фсйо
<dmay> кстати, в линупсах такого так и не запилили?
<Movement_> я у себя выкинул
<dmay> в смысле уход в хибернейт из слипо по состоянию батарейки
<dmay> *слипа
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?yccrs1
<Movement_> при сборке ядра выкинул хибернейт
<Movement_> а слип работает
<Movement_> 2.6.38 ядрышко
<dmay> [Raiden]: а почему нам нет самого эффективного, РядовойСА-67? О_О
<[Raiden]> ну то не робот )
<Over> Кто знает где обозначается монтирование /host при установке через wubi?
<dmay> Over: ещё спроси чем активный от пассивного отличается, и кому из них какая смазка лучше >.<
<Over> Ощущение не совсем правильного канала у меня =)
<[Raiden]> не зю
<Movement_> у меня система грузится 1.5 - 2 минуты, смысла в хибернейте нет
<[Raiden]> шутник однако
<dmay> Over: ощущений не совсем правильного метода установки у тебя быть должно :3
<skai> dmay: вот что ты бузишь?
<dmay> skai: гиде? О_О
<Movement_> развлекается....
<[Raiden]> если бы у меня 2 минуты грузилась - я бы уснул.
<[Raiden]> )
<Over> dmay: Объясняю - на ноут нужно было оперативно поставить линух. Любой. Убунту через wubi подошла.
<Movement_> это с графикрй
<dmay> Movement_: кстати, где-то видел статью где линупсоиды ругали виндовс за загрузки за ЦЕЛЫХ полторы минуты(!!)
<dmay> Movement_: это так, для размышления
<[Raiden]> Movement_: у тебя ванильное ядро? 38-е?
<Movement_> тестовое
<skai> dmay: ага.я бы тож ругал, после 30 секунд своего ноута(это включая либреофис для лекций)
<[Raiden]> у меня в общем убунта секунд 40 грузится, до стола.
<xumuk_> Ку
<Movement_> надо замерять точно...
<dmay> skai: у меня около минуты семерка грузится, включая вбитьё пароля и всю фигню поднимающуюся на автостарте )
<[Raiden]> минимальный старт был 27 секунд
<[Raiden]> на моей старушке
<dmay> кстатикстати, пойти чтоль замерить
<skai> у меня убунта меньше:-Р
<Movement_> это откуда?
<skai> dmay: ты еще железо сравни
<skai> dmay: у тя какое?
<dmay> skai: иди дальше спи, не мешай мне бузить :3
<skai> dmay: ненене.выходные.надо тя забанить
<dmay> skai: быдловайя без виртуализации зато с 3мя гигами памяти итить
<dmay> сони неновисть
<skai> dmay: и проц бодрый небось
<dmay> аяхз
<skai> у меня слабый тревел ноут:)
<[Raiden]> ureadahead убунтовй кстати реально неплохо воркает. Собирал тут ядро и забыл его наложить. Сразу ощутил разницу в скорости загрузки.
<Movement_> наверное я преувеличил сказав 1.5 минуты....
<skai> проц маломощный, но энергичный
<skai> хард медленный, но для жизни само то
<dmay> http://screencast.com/t/ZPXxl4Xi8DU
<skai> и на батарейке в 2800мах живет 4 часа, когда ноуты того же размера обычных деталей на 4400мах живут еле еле полтора часа
<dmay> гиги из 4х зохавала видюха сони неновисть
<skai> !pm > "Andrei[web]"
<skai> !pm > Andrei[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Andrei[web], please see my private message
<dmay> skai: успокойся, мы уже поняли что ты попал в сказку )
<Over> в смазку
<skai> и что вендузятниги в лице тебя - неудачники?:)
<[Raiden]> dmay: не думаю что дело в видюхе. У тебя 32бит винда, а там пае нету. У тебя 1гб рам никак не используется.
<dmay> skai: это уже не сказка, это уже амфетамины :32
<dmay> [Raiden]: на х64 та же фигня была
<skai> dmay: нуачо?с таким то железом минуту целую.это неудачники
<[Raiden]> гугли тогда. Это не нормально
<[Raiden]> (я так думаю)
<skai> [Raiden]: не ткоа в видяхе может быть дело.биос может адресовать память на кучу девайсов дополнительных
<dmay> [Raiden]: это сони. тут и не такое нормально
<Andrei[web]> Кто может помочь по проблеме с микрофоном? Заранее спасибо
<dmay> !ask | Andrei[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Andrei[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Movement_> пульс!
<dmay> Andrei[web]: судьба у тебя такой - через бота общаться )
<[Raiden]> skai: так и есть, но в 64 бит ос должно видеться целиком
<Over> Есть хотя бы предположения где может монтироваться /host ?
<skai> [Raiden]: ну да.если там не совсем индусский биос.ибо в некоторых ставят опцию для переключения режима на 64 бита в биосе(встречал я такой)
<Over> Даже так - если не в fstab, то где?
<dmay> [Raiden]: вот так это выглядит: http://screencast.com/t/gcnvaB7dIyQ
<[Raiden]> skai: да, бывает такая опция...
<dmay> skai: он не индусский, он грязнопроприетарский, да ещё и от сони
<dmay> в биосе вообще нифига нет
<dmay> не ну то есть дата-время и порядок загрузки есть\
<dmay> ну ещё пара фишет типа вейл-он-лан
<dmay> но я даже виртуализацию включить в процессоре не могу >.<
<dmay> кстати, есть у кого нить пара кг тротила в девцентр сони послать?
<Movement_> где в убунте настраиваются флаги на сборку?
<dmay> на сборку куда?
<Movement_> хочу окомпилить програмку и собрать в deb пакет
<dmay> а не ./configure --help ли тебе надо?
<[Raiden]> Movement_: нигде. надо править debian/rules в пакете. Или пробовать экспортировать переменные типа CFLAGS , CXXFLAGS
<[Raiden]> перед сборкой
<dmay> а, вы про это
<Movement_> жесть...
<[Raiden]> что-нить типа...
<Movement_> а так чтоб глобально не?
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?mv8rc0
<Over> Чтоб глобально это гента
<[Raiden]> глобально руками с консоли или в башрк.
<Movement_> ок
<[Raiden]> только я не даю гарантий ,попробовать надо
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: тут ещё?
<sharikoff> угу
<Movement_> та понятно, но по моему неудобно
<[Raiden]> мне тоже показалось странным. Я в деб базед пришел из рпм базед. В них есть rpmrc , где для каждой архитектуры можно задать опции сборки.
<Movement_> фух
<Movement_> миновала меня чаша сия...
<Movement_> rpm///
<[Raiden]> Дебианщиков ещё  можно попинать, они наверное знают как собирать )
<[Raiden]> Ну, холиварить мне лень. Но лично я бы предпочел в убунте не деб пакеты )
<Movement_> может сразу не убунту на не деб пакетах?
<Movement_> это как то человечнее
<[Raiden]> Есть другие факторы, кроме сборки пакетов...
<Movement_> вот это интересно
<dRaziel> хай всем
<Movement_> прив
<[Raiden]> да ничего интересного. Идеология ничего, и репы жирные + есть гетбеб и ппа. Всё это создает некоторое.... Короче почти не приходится собирать .
<[Raiden]> что для меня удобно или 1 из +
<Movement_> смотри, обленишся ))
<[Raiden]> наверное уже )
<dRaziel> ребят в линухе можт прописывать диапазон маршрутов?
<Over> чаго?
<Movement_> ты хотел сказать route&
<Movement_> ?
<dRaziel> ес
<dRaziel> ток диапазон допустим
<Over> что есть "диапазон маршрутов" ?
<Movement_> у мерня кернел паник
<Movement_> маршруты понятно
<Movement_> диапазон нетт
<dRaziel> хм нувот машрут 10.0.0.0/8 а мне нада чтобы он незатронул 10.99.хх адреса, получаем так 10.0.0.0 - 10.99.43.255 и от 10.99.45.0 - 10.255.255.255 )))
<dRaziel> такая чесн тупость
<dRaziel> но в некоторых сетях приходится
<Over> А кто мешает писать по маске?
<Over> Делишь масками диапазоны
<Philipp2007> Movement_: С убунтой общаюсь где то год. А кернел паник ни разу не видел. Как он хоть выглядит?
<Over> Потому и не видел что убунта
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: Movement_: - любитель твиков :)
<dRaziel> Over: интересный момент, изобрази если несложно как именно) я пока непонял тебя
<Over> dRaziel: ip subnet calculator, считаешь подсети и пишешь в роуты
<Movement_> ты непонял,я имел в виду что я потерялся от построеного вопроса
<Movement_> а на убунту... забил...
<Movement_> я в убунте видел кернел паник...
<Movement_> такой же как везде,кеп
<Movement_> если ничего не пытатся с ней делать, то так даже не интересно
<dmay> долбаный ертелеком >.<
<Movement_> фтопку
<dmay> о чем это вы тут?
<dmay> а, о том что [Raiden]'у пора на слакварь? :3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> афк
<skai> dmay: ты его напугал.доволен?
<skai> @deop
<Movement_> XD
<dmay> skai: кого? [Raiden]'а? сомневаюсь, он боец проверенный )
<skai> dmay: он спугался, что ты заразный
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> люди подскажите плз, есть ли репозиторий ubuntu django?  чтобы была версия поновей... а то в ubuntu 1.3 нету
<Movement_> сорсы есть...
<DropSQL> djnago всего сорцы :)
<Movement_> тебе  такое надо ?
<Movement_> http://ubuntudays.ru/2011-01-27/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%BE-%D0%BE%D0%B1-%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B5-apachedjango-%D0%BD%D0%B0-ubuntu-server-10-04-1/
<dRaziel> Over: спасибо за совет, получилось =)
<ubuntu> помогите с grub. Уже весь мозг вынул. Кто знает в чем все таки проблема
<ubuntu> grub> find /boot/grub/stage2
<ubuntu>  (hd1,0)
<ubuntu> grub> root (hd1,0)
<ubuntu> grub> setup (hd1)
<ubuntu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<ubuntu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<ubuntu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<ubuntu>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1)"...  17 sectors are embedded.
<ubuntu> succeeded
<ubuntu>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1) (hd1)1+17 p (hd1,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... s
<ubuntu> ucceeded
<ubuntu> Done.
<ubuntu> а grub все равно пишет file not found при попытке перегрузиться
<Over> А почему hd1?
<jlewka> подскажите, а с какими опциями надо компилить сквид, что бы была программа ntlm_auth пробывал с --enable-auth=ntlm
<jlewka> но не помогает)
<SergeyIT> убунту виднее...
<Kirasirrr> Ну у меня папка boot там
<Over> jlewka: Какая программа? Почитай что такое ntlm
<Over> Kirasirrr: hd1 это второй диск
<jlewka> Over, забыл написать, squid
<Over> jlewka: подойдет? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/squid-ntlm-authentication-configuration-howto/
<skai> @voice ubuntuhelp
<skai> @voice Kirasirrr
<Kirasirrr> Over: потому что комманда grub> find /boot/grub/stage2 выдает (hd1,0)
<DropSQL> Movement_: так тоже версия 1,2,3
<Over> Kirasirrr: Дисков физических в компе сколько?
<Kirasirrr> Over: 2
<skai> !v > Kirasirrr
<ubuntuhelp> Kirasirrr, please see my private message
<Over> И ты хочешь грузится со второго?
<skai> !paste > Kirasirrr
<Kirasirrr> Over: у меня так и работало, пока сын не полез там что то настраивать
<Over> Мой совет ыытащить первый диск и разобраться с загрузчиком
<Over> root (hd0,0) && setup (hd0)
<Over> вытащить - отключить физически
<Kirasirrr> Over: сейчас попробую
<Over> Kirasirrr: Монтировать партиции лучше по UUID
<jlewka> Over, но там ток не указано с какой опцией надо комплить сквид что бы был ntlm_auth , я так понимаю у меня чего то нет, а чего нет не пойму...
<dmay> и такая дребедень целый день
<dmay> то тюлень позвонит, то олень
<dmay> >.<
<dmay> skai: ну хоть ты расскажи что нить адекватное и при этом инетерсное?
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600 позвони айболиту.он поможет
<|rapidsp|> кто знает как lbook бутнуть? батарейку вынул, а оно всеравно работает...
<skai> |rapidsp|: а ты его от провода отруби
<|rapidsp|> от какого...
<rechakra1394> кондеры разряди XD
<|rapidsp|> мистика
<Over> молотком его
<skai> там обьязательно есть батарека таблетка
<skai> этож китай
<|rapidsp|> ))
<|rapidsp|> вот жеж
<|rapidsp|> воткнул батарейку обратно, чет треснуло задымилось, а моник показывает все ту же зависшую картинку...
<Over> Батарейку при подключенном питании?
<|rapidsp|> та нет никакого питания
<|rapidsp|> хотя я уже не ручаюсь
<|rapidsp|> можт там реактор стоит...
<Over> японский
<kirasirrr> Over: откидываение винта проблемы не решило. Ничего не изменилось. Grub как писал file not found так и пишет
<Over> А если apt-get reinstall grub сначала?
<Over> и скинь лог как он "ставится" в пасту
<kirasirrr> Over: Куда?
<Over> paste2.org
<[Raiden]> откидывание?
<kirasirrr> Over: http://paste2.org/p/1342620
<[Raiden]> первый груб )
<kirasirrr> да первый
<jlewka> а grги-install не помогает?
<Over> А ты его вообще ставил?
<Over> menu.lst есть в /boot ?
<jlewka> grub-install
<[Raiden]> есть, по логу видно
<kirasirrr> в том то и дело что он там какой то кривой
<[Raiden]> а что не грузится?
<kirasirrr> [Raiden]: При выборе системы пишет file not found
<[Raiden]> tckb cvjukb gjcnfdbnm gthdsq uhe,? nj dblbvj relf-nj dctnfrb pfuhepbkbcm )
<[Raiden]> при выборе какой системы
<kirasirrr> Ubuntu. Она по умолчанию первая стоит
<Over> хм
<Over> Так меню выходит?
<Over> Список вариантов загрузки при старте
<kirasirrr> Меню выходит. Только при выборе системы Убунту пишет что нет файла
<Over> А файлом этим видимо является образ ядра, которого там нет
<kirasirrr> Вот menu.lst http://paste2.org/p/1342625
<[Raiden]> читайте как с лайве сделать чрут, что бы выполнит ьupdate-grub и grub-install /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> и наверное лучше вернуть второй. Мне он больше нравится.
<Over> kirasirrr: О каком пункте меню идет речь?
<kirasirrr> О любом
<kirasirrr> Винда тоже руганться. Только там немного по другому пишет
<Over> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic такой файл есть?
<[Raiden]> ещё sudo blkid проверяйте uuid совпадает или нет
<kirasirrr> такого нет. Есть такой vmlinuz-2.6.32-31-generic. Он вроде первый стоит
<Over> А uuid совпадает?
<[Raiden]> а /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-31-generic есть?
<[Raiden]> бут отдельно? какая файловая система?
<[Raiden]> так, на всякий случай
<kirasirrr> есть
<kirasirrr> А если я сейчас в тупую допишу UUID в menu.lst, у меня что нибудь получиться?
<[Raiden]> если правильный впишешь - то да.
<kirasirrr> сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> или попробуй без ууид
<[Raiden]> root=/dev/...
<kirasirrr> сейчас перегружусь попробую что получиться
<[Raiden]> 9.04 ... Иногда каЖется что убунты выходят слишком часто
<[Raiden]> особенно в сравнении с хп , какой-нить.
<vladgobelen> а на кубунту есть кто?
<Over> наверняка
<vladgobelen> однако не слышно..
<[Raiden]> У меня есть кде, если в этом вопрос
<vladgobelen> а есть ли сейчас кто, у кого установлены элементы qt4, webkit, qmake?
<[Raiden]> а почему вы спрашиваете? (с)
<vladgobelen> нужно собрать кое что и мне отдать бинарник
<[Raiden]> могу попробовать, только 64 бит.
<kirasirrr> [Raiden]: Все получилось. Спасибо за помощь
<[Raiden]> ) jr
<[Raiden]> ок
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/ubuntuTweak-0.2.tar.gz
<vladgobelen> блин.. у меня тоже 64
<kirasirrr> Over: Тоже спасибо
<vladgobelen> ну да ладно, вообще соберется ли на другом компе
<[Raiden]> собирать?
<vladgobelen> да
<vladgobelen> просто make
<vladgobelen> только готовый бинарник удалить нужно
<[Raiden]> собралось
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/up
<vladgobelen> прекрасно..
<vladgobelen> еще нужно на i386
<[Raiden]> @kban vladgobelen
<[Raiden]> вредоносный код пишет
<[Raiden]> точнее локер экрана )
<AndreX> )
<go8765> привет.уртелекомом кто-то пользуется ?
<go8765> всмысле интернетом ?
<go8765> есть вопрос - как в нём открыть порты ?
<[Raiden]> пробуй форум. Там народу побольше
<go8765> в модеме - открыл , в фаерволе - открыл/ на форумах пишут - что провайдер  порты не блочит
<go8765> но сервисы пишут - порт закрыт ?
<go8765> я просто не уверен - что на форуме про линукс знают ?
<[Raiden]> в убунте по умолчанию нету правил для фаервола.
<[Raiden]> т.е. всё открыто
<[Raiden]> если исходить из этого. То в модеме что-то не донастроил либо сам закрыл фаерволом.
<[Raiden]> go8765: вот и узнаешь, знают или нет. на убунтовский форум тоже писани )
<fram> go8765 ты про какой форум говоришь? )))
<go8765> а порт чекер говорит о закрытых потртах - из-за модемовского фаервола получается ? (или из-за провайдерского закрытия портов ?)
<go8765> fram:  ogo/in/ua
<[Raiden]> go8765: ну 1 из двух, я думаю.
<fram> go напиши на forum.ubuntu.ru
<go8765> попробую.... спс
<fram> райден, ты на 11.04 сидишь?
<[Raiden]> а ип у тебя прямой? может ты за натом или проксей. И сканируешь не свой комп ) Хотя ладно, я в сетях не варю.
<[Raiden]> fram: нет
<[Raiden]> но видел
<fram> да, кстати нат я ваще отрубил
<fram> в модеме
<go8765> [Raiden]: я за натом - вроде как
<fram> отключи попробуй
<fram> вообще его
<fram> и фаер заодно
<[Raiden]> Ну, тогда может провайдер блочит. Тчнее не пробрасывает до тебя часть портов. ПРоще наверное у них выяснить )
<fram> пров не должен блочить по идее
<[Raiden]> звякни, скажи типа, вот не пашет и не пойму, толи мои настройки, толи ваши.
<[Raiden]> и всё станет ясно
<go8765> [Raiden]: nfrb да - пошёл звонит :) ...
<fram> райден как дистр у тя стоит?
<fram> никто не знает как поставить драйвер Gallium?
<[Raiden]> fram: 10.10
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Нвидия.
<fram> у меня видео ати 1250, я уже устал бороться с ней
<AndreX> хех спалил я откуда этот чел взялся с локером
<[Raiden]> fram: у тебя ноут?
<fram> да
<fram> Asus A7U
<[Raiden]> печально )
<fram> )))) так то я бы давно поменял на нвидию
<[Raiden]> fram: вот ппа какой-то , незнаю какой древности там пакеты и под какую убунту https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/radeon
<[Raiden]> вроде под 10.10 тоже.
<fram> да под эту видюху ща ати дрова не делает, а старые дрова под нее выше убунты 9.04 не ставяться :(
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: q
<go8765> [Raiden]: позвонил провайдеру - он сказал - что порты они не никакие не закравают - говорит что проблема может быть в модеме... никто dlink 2500u не использует случайно ?
<Sergey_IT> AndreX: привет
<[Raiden]> fram:  а может и фиг с ней, с убунтой. Если это железо не может в ней нормально работать. Надо что-то менять. Либо железо , либо ос )
<[Raiden]> go8765: гуд )
<go8765> [Raiden]: x` гуд ? порты то закрыты - это ,'l
<go8765> *бэд
<fram> ось менять не буду )))) люблю убунту, и железо тоже интегрированное, ну мб потом сделают норм драйвер
<go8765> у кого-то имеется сие чудо - dlink 2500u ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: с модемом проще что-то сдлеать, чем с провайдером :)
<[Raiden]> сде*
<[Raiden]> Хотя... наверное не всегда )
<go8765> [Raiden]: провайд сказал попробовать перепрошить - это надо ?
<[Raiden]> Хм, фиг знает. Я роутер 1 раз длинк настраивал, дир 100, там прошивка вообще не имела нужного типа авторизации
<[Raiden]> обновка помогла
<[Raiden]> а в твоем случае я без понятия.
<Sergey_IT> go8765, попробуй перешить, потом можно назад вернуть
<[Raiden]> а может открыто всё  и ты сам закрыл, если фаерволом баловался в убунте?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: я какраз ищю прошивки уже
<SAPetrovich> всем добрый вечер
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0403/h_1301855177_d933275e4e.png
<go8765> не думаю
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> гтк виджетам серенький цвет идёт )
<[Raiden]> SAPetrovich: ку
<[Raiden]> чуть не вырвалось: как дела на плюке?
<|rapidsp|> но таки вырвалось
<Sergey_IT>  dmay,  * dmay не думал что форум всё ещё торт :3 - твоё )))
<Sergey_IT>  dmay, с возвращением )
<go8765> Sergey_IT: прошивка свежая - чё ещё можно попробовать ?
<go8765> [Raiden]: чё  такое гтк виджеты/это мне было ?
<[Raiden]> да в общем нет, так, мысли в слух.
<[Raiden]> элементы интерфейса гнома
<FOREvERz> всем добрый вечер
<FOREvERz> иногда, перезагружая комп или что-то ещё в убунте пропадают мои ntfs-разделы... перезагрузка помогает, но что можно сделать, чтобы не перезагружаться вечно? =(
<Sergey_IT> если он добрый (завтра понедельник ( )
<FOREvERz> не оффтопь =\
<FOREvERz> подскажи лучшее(
<[Raiden]> может хдд отваливается как-то из системы? железная проблема?
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, монтируй в rc.local
<[Raiden]> Если нет, прописать разделы в /etc/fstab , если ещё не сделано
<FOREvERz> не думаю, если выгрузиться с системы и выбирать откуда загружаться, то хдд нее пропадал даже... на масдае тоже видны
<FOREvERz> [Raiden]: так они иногда есть, а иногда нету оО
<[Raiden]> а чего конкретно нету? иконок в наутилусе или устройств в /dev ?
<FOREvERz> иконок в наутилусе :-[
<FOREvERz> а в /dev/ не смотрел, но кажись тоже не будет :-[
<[Raiden]> посмотри.  Если будет - пропишешь каждый раздел в фстаб
<[Raiden]> если нет - на форум ) Я такое не видел :)
<FOREvERz> эм.. ну в /dev есть вроде все sda - от 1 до 6 %)
<[Raiden]> мой вариант маунта нтфс LABEL=video  /media/video     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,dmask=0,fmask=0111,gid=46 0       0
<Philipp2007> FOREvERz:  так а в fstab чего вообще по этим разделам:
<FOREvERz> о них там умалчивается %)
<[Raiden]> я так понял в фстаб их вообще нет
<FOREvERz> зато там есть флопик :D
<NoOova> Народ!
<NoOova> куда мне обратиться по распознаванию речи
<NoOova> нужен толковый форум
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, программить или юзать?
<NoOova> программировать
<NoOova> c++ / .net c#
<NoOova> (c++ VS / GCC)
<FOREvERz> [Raiden]: вот смотри как у меня пишется - UUID=5ed04b96-9ce0-4c7f-800a-7571d22faa97 none            swap   - можно Я просто UUID щас найду и пропишу так всё,, токо ntfs вместо swap?
<Philipp2007> FOREvERz: Еще точку монтирования надо и еще какие то параметры
<[Raiden]> да UUID=xx  /media/zxc     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8 0       0
<[Raiden]> это минимум
<[Raiden]> ну и папка zxc должа существовать
<FOREvERz> [Raiden]: а как uuid узнать? =(
<[Raiden]> sudo blkid
<Sergey_IT>  NoOova, по программерским форума пройдись...
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: хм... я погуглил чтото только форумы комменческих продуктов
<NoOova> вообще комьюнити не нашёл
<Philipp2007> FOREvERz: Если я не ошибаюсь то uuid можно заменить и на /dev/sda1 или какой у тя sda
<FOREvERz> Philipp2007: UUID лучше вроде
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, ну так проблема нетривиальная и обычно используют готовые библиотеки, а они платные
<Philipp2007> FOREvERz: А ты часто винты переставляешь да разделами играешь?
<FOREvERz> Philipp2007: не совсем)
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: задача проходящая паралельно с распознаванием...
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: распознать есть ли текст (произнесенный) в фрагменте
<Philipp2007> FOREvERz:  Ну тогда и не парься. )) Мне лень вставать за книгой. У меня там подробно по параметрам fstab все
<FOREvERz> ок... подскажите, а как монтировать сейчса, чтоб не перезагружаться?(
<FOREvERz> sudo mount UUID ntfs-3g /media/data ?
<FOREvERz> или как?(
<NoOova> FOREvERz:  mount /media/data
<[Raiden]> sudo mount -a
<NoOova> вроде как
<FOREvERz> еее, [raiden] спасябки))
<Philipp2007> FOREvERz: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ попробуй это
<NoOova> FOREvERz: кликни Ctrl+Alt+SysRQ+U
<FOREvERz> всем спасибо =)
<NoOova> всё само примонтируется как надо
<NoOova> ну или почти как надо....
<NoOova> %)
<FOREvERz> уже решилось)
<FOREvERz> sudo mount -a :-P
<SAPetrovich> postfix фильтрация прикрепленных файлов по их расширению в отправляемых сообщениях , кто-нибудь имел дело?
<NoOova> Друзбя кликаем все вместе CTRL + ALT + SysRQ + B
<Philipp2007> NoOova: Хватит народ до греха доводить XD
<User516[web]> hhh
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, ctrl вроде не нужен
<Philipp2007> NoOova: Кстати а CTRL  зачем?
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: в гноме нужен
<NoOova> потому что сработает скринсейвер просто
<User516[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Philipp2007> NoOova: Не надо. Я проверял
<User516[web]>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<NoOova> Philipp2007: у меня без контрола не работает
<NoOova> Кстти "C" зачем нужно?
<User516[web]> vlt
<User516[web]> мде
<NoOova> вообще не понял смысла кернель паника
<Philipp2007> NoOova: Работает. Только вроде бы где то включать надо
<NoOova> кстати с тиаким кернеьпаником нмлок и скрол лок мигают даже после ресета %)
<User516[web]> кто знает как восстановить зашифрованную домашнюю папку? которая осталась с предыдущей установки.
<[Raiden]> вместо B , лучше S , U , B
<NoOova> ну SUB Это както гуманно
<[Raiden]> синк анмаунт , потом ребут
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> просто B или C вечелее
<Movement_> ага, старт системы с графикой 23.03 секунды
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, вредные команды в чате запрещены
<User516[web]> помогите вернуть файлы с зашифрованной домашней папки. убунта была установлена с опцией шифровки домашнего каталога
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Полностью поддерживаю. Сначала правильно размонтировать а потом уже...
<[Raiden]> а.. alt+sysrq+K  многим хватит для счастья.
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> Philipp2007: смысл сего действия напакостить
<wesg> привет как дела
<FOREvERz> NoOova: а Я знаю что такое REISUB, а U это из той комбинации, зачем мне ребут?(
<NoOova> ^^
<Philipp2007> NoOova: вот так и обращайся за помощью
<NoOova> FOREvERz: прочитай предыдушее сообщение
<Sergey_IT> User516[web], расшифруй
<wesg> однострочник на перле тоже нельзя?:(
<User516[web]> ну так как??
<FOREvERz> NoOova: бебебе =\
<User516[web]> той системы, в которой была эта папка домашняя уже не существует.
<User516[web]> шифровано с помощью cryptfs
<User516[web]> все файлы с паролями и зашифрованные на месте. нужна только команда чтобы расшифровать.
<NoOova> User516[web]: uncryptfs -p пароль
<NoOova> %) шутка! обнадеялся да? ))))))))
<User516[web]> ну а если она на другом диске? и нужно же еще указать в какое место ее расшифровать.
<Philipp2007> Вот справка по горячим клавишам ядра http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2007/07/sysrq-printscreen.html
<User516[web]> так и знал что в русской комнате одни стебщики и помощи не дождешься. но была маленькая надежда. лучше за бабки пусть по ssh расшифрует
<wesg> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/doc/6102947
<wesg> дурдом
<Philipp2007> User516[web]: ну может быть народ не знает. А может и не реально.
<wesg> User516[web], запости на лоре в desktop/general - помогут. а тут одни красноглазые и неофиты
<Sergey_IT> народ не вляпывался )
<wesg> которые слепо верят в магическую силу линукса
<User516[web]> да там просто. в документации написано. я немного не догоняю. и усложняется что на другом диске все.
<FOREvERz> кстати, меня тут такой вопрос осенил... Я не понимаю, чем вам Pidgin не нравится? =(
 * Sergey_IT программы шифрования писал, а вот никогда не шифровал
<Philipp2007> Я помню как в винХРень файлы зашифровал и восстановить не смог. теперь стараюсь если и шифровать то только архиватором
<jlewka> народ, а как посмотреть с какими опциями установлен деб пакет из репы?
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, они не умеют его готовить )
<wesg> FOREvERz, по пунктам рассказать?
<User516[web]> FOREvERz: у мня он жрет много слишком и я его перестал юзать
<AndreX> Philipp2007: не ругайся
<Philipp2007> FOREvERz:  Я им пользуюсь и доволен... но только не для IRC
<Sergey_IT> User516[web], много - это сколько?
<Philipp2007> AndreX:  =O  кто ругается?
<FOREvERz> а Я для всего использую) и мне очень нравится)
<User516[web]> больше ста мегов - я считаю это много.
<AndreX> Philipp2007: да так страшно ещё )
<wesg> а меня игнорят все?:(
<wesg> ура
<FOREvERz> wesg: а Я, по-твоему, неофит?(
<Sergey_IT> User516[web], как считал?
<User516[web]> htop показал
<AndreX> wesg: помоему это чёта не реальное , я такого не видел по крайней мере
<jlewka> народ, а как посмотреть с какими опциями установлен деб пакет из репы?
<AndreX> wesg: если тока в логи сыплеца
<wesg> пиджин чем плох? мое мнение
<wesg> самый первый минус - когда тебе стучат - нельзя посмотреть инфо о контакте - чтобы определить спам ли это
<Sergey_IT> wesg, надо всегда знать кто стучит )
<Movement_> пиджин плох
<wesg> очередное оправдание?
<wesg> пиджин мне нравился, держал его специально для xmpp раньше
<Philipp2007> LДа. Кончено это минус.
<Movement_> он до сих пор  хранит пароль в xml файле?
<Movement_> открытым, мать его, текстом!
<wesg>  у пиджина много минусов , самый главный - упертость девелоперов
<wesg> которые патчи не берут в апстрим
<wesg> кто в теме тот помнит
<Movement_> или их пофигизм
<wesg> нет, они же пишут код
<wesg> а патчи не берут
<katusha> ок, а есть нормальная альтернатива, помимо кутима?
<wesg> кутим только
<Movement_> ейсть
<katusha> тоже надо допиливать
<Movement_> забить на аську
<katusha> проблемы с авторизацией
<wesg> в линуксе к сожалению im-клиентов не видно толком
<wesg> ахах забить
<Sergey_IT> в кутиме баги встречаются
<Movement_> я так сделал
<Movement_> иди и делай такоже
<Movement_> ))
<wesg> так только красноглазые могут говорить, у которых в IM только девочки и собутыльники
<Movement_> XD
<katusha> копыто раньше нравилось, но тащить половину кед ради аськи...
<wesg> в кутиме баги есть, но альтернатив кутиму не видно
<Movement_> та да...
<fram_away> qutim 0/3 без багов у меня
<katusha> угу(
<katusha> приду домой - поставлю)
<fram_away> )
<Movement_> в кутиме дела с безопасностью не лучше...
<wesg> 0.2
<katusha> а не надо хранить пароли
<wesg> я в винде даже юзаю его :)
<Sergey_IT> вообще-то кому что нравится, тот то и использует
<wesg> с какой безопасностью?
<wesg> твой пароль снифается даже у провайдера
<katusha> угу, особенно, в шифрованном виде
<wesg> ну можно в асе включить ссл. но смешно
<Movement_> ты поинтересуйся как и где оно хранит пароли
<wesg> кому то нужна твоя ася?:)
<Movement_> аську не юзаю
<wesg> а джабер еще нужнее кому то угу
<Movement_> я предпочитаю скайптроян
<katusha> ну как сказать, аська вида xxYssZ вполне может оказаться нужной кому-то
<wesg> который юзают полтора гика. если бы не было гугл толк про хмпп слышали бы только упертые гентушники
<katusha> троян? я не ошиблась каналом? это убунту?
<go8765> кто-то может разьянить немного про порты (они должны быть закрыты/открыты и какие именно ) ?
<wesg> угу
<Movement_> скайп это троян
<wesg> go8765, они все закрыты
<fram_away> :-D
<katusha> а, сам скайп...
<Movement_> да
<wesg> СКАЙП ЧИТАЕТ /etc/passwd
<wesg> DANGER DANGER
<wesg> и профиль FF!
<Movement_> гг, дружище, где эта зараза только не шарится
<katusha> у него прав хватает? и зачем ему список пользователей? там же даже паролей нет
<Movement_> ?
<go8765> wesg: а 80 порт тоже ?
<katusha> даже хешей
<artus> @voice wesg
<artus> wesg, тебя и без капса видно
<wesg> ну бред же
<wesg> katusha, то что скайп читает /etc/passwd - приводили как аргумент того что скайп троян
<go8765> подскажите про порты ?
<fram_away> кстати, можно докбарх к юнити привентить?
<wesg> <wesg> go8765, они все закрыты
<Movement_> есть тема на опен сусе там расказывается как ему скрутить рога, через апармор
<wesg> fram_away, а зачем? попробуй awn  из транка
<go8765> wesg: а 80 порт тоже ?
<wesg> если апач не стоит то закрыт
<NoOova> go самая лучшая безопасность это  "iptables -t filter -I INPUT 1 -j DROP"
<Movement_> от чего?
<NoOova> 80 порт скайп использхует
<NoOova> якобы для передачи файлов
<fram_away> awn на Юнити? я думаю это бредово будет
<fram_away> )
<Movement_> скайп использует произвольный потр
<wesg> не, зачем юнити?
<Movement_> порт
<NoOova> Movement_: 80 и 443 даже галка есть
<artus> wesg,  и что что он его читает?
<wesg> гном без панелей + док любой
<NoOova> ну и кроме них произвольные
<fram_away> у меня 11.04
<Movement_> ну ну...
<go8765> wesg: a 538 ?
<katusha> что-то я не понимаю, кто о iptables, кто о транках... речь о линуксе или цисках? вас интересно читать, развивать ассоциативное мышление
<wesg> artus, мне то ничего, но красноглазые упертые говорят что раз читает passwd значит ТРОЯН
<Movement_> тогда попробуй приструни его
<Movement_> через айпитаблес
<wesg> strace
<Movement_> удивишшся
<NoOova> Movement_: я же сказалд кроме других
<wesg> go8765, да все закрыто по умолчанию
<NoOova> а то что его -хрен зкроеш я знаю
<wesg> я про входящие
<artus> wesg, -rw-r--r--   1 root root                1,9K Мар 25 01:40 passwd его читают все кому не лень при желании) а толку то? )
<IchEsseDichAuf> какая утила для X мне может сказать, к какому процессу относится определённое окно? ну вроде запускаешь её, тыкаешь в окно, и она сообщает о pid процесса
<wesg> artus, ну прочти выше
<NoOova> Movement_: и ненадо наезжать
<Movement_> я на скайп наезжаю
<wesg> скайп читает профиль файрфокса и /etc/passwd, некоторые параноики говорят что троян. раз такое читает
<Movement_> и не в коем случае не на тебя
<NoOova> Movement_: =)
<artus> wesg, ну это проблемы отдельно взятых параноиков)
<wesg> даже вот в чате выше писали ТРОЯН
<Movement_> троян
<katusha> насчет скайпа... у многих тут андроид?
<katusha> а гугл хром?
<Movement_> жирнолис
<Movement_> и все
<wesg> опенсурс
<wesg> операсты в чате?
<NoOova> троян троян... вы напишите вначале такое =)
<wesg> Movement_, опера?
<Movement_> ааа
<katusha> то есть, у всех винда, симбиан и айфоны)
<Movement_> повелся
<Movement_> дети знают как ныкать жирнолиса
<katusha> которые ну ни разу не трояны
<wesg> я всю жизнь мучаюсь вопросом - почему ФРИБСД и ОПЕРА юзают только в пост совке
<wesg> и хвалят
<Movement_> я тебя развел как ребенка
<Movement_> wesg
<Movement_> насчет клиента
<wesg> ага
<Movement_> и системы
<wesg> ну я сечас не очень адекватен
<Movement_> знал что ты полезешь смотреть
<go8765> подскажите - как в  https://www.grc.comпрослушать все порты ? (не могу разобраться чё-то - первую 1000 получилось - а дальше никак)
<Movement_> да ладно
<Movement_> адекватен
<Movement_> просто попался
<Movement_> ))
<Movement_> ты не первый
<wesg> 0.7 водки и 0.7 брюта
<artus> !enter | Movement_
<ubuntuhelp> Movement_: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Movement_> бот домагается
<katusha> go8765, nmap с ключом -p <диапазон портов>
<Movement_> wesg,  а ты можешь нажмурить на чем я сижу на самом деле?
<Movement_> Катюша мне начинает нравится
<go8765> katusha: а какой предел диапазона  ?
<katusha> а хз) у меня сетка рабочая отвалилась
<go8765> от 0 и до скольки ?
<Movement_>  @}-}--
<katusha> # nmap -p 0-65055 127.0.0.1    Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-04-03 23:45 MSD
<katusha> так, вроде, проканало
<katusha> правда, я рандомно как-то сделала 0_0
<Movement_> весело тут у вас, может и себе убунту поставить....
<wesg> я на виндовс хп вобще
<wesg> и считаю что линукс для тех кто комплексует
<Movement_> я если скажу на чем я, меня соседи по каналу згноят
<wesg> фре?
<Movement_> тоже линукс
<Movement_> нет
<wesg> жалко
<Movement_> фря на ноуте не надо
<go8765> katusha: нескромный вопрос - чё с открытыми портами делать (и кто их открыл как узнать ) ?
<wesg> ахаха
<Movement_> только линукс более интересный....
<wesg> чем?
<katusha> я хз, что с ними делать) можешь закрыть. А кто их открыл тот же nmap подскажет
<Movement_> ...дистр...
<wesg> тем что железо не поддерживает
<wesg> линукс не дистр
<Movement_> тсс
<go8765> katusha: unknown - это кто ? :)
<katusha> это unknown)
<wesg> <katusha> я хз, что с ними делать) можешь закрыть. А кто их открыл тот же nmap подскажет
<wesg> господи, а netstat отменили?
<katusha> если есть доступ внутрь, посмотри netstat-ом
<katusha> блин
<katusha> я только ман глянуть села
<wesg> ну так он думает про свои локальные открытые порты - что они кому то интересно
<katusha> т.к. не помню, netcat или netstat
<wesg> потому что в журналах для хакеров пишут постоянно про открытые порты
<katusha> хакеры, такие хакеры...
<go8765> wesg: вопрос в другом..
<wesg> запятая лишняя
<wesg> go8765, а в чем?
<wesg> я не удивлюсь если ты еще сидишь за провайдерским натом - и переживаешь за порты
<wesg> стандартно такое бывает
<go8765> wesg: e меня не получается нужные мне порты открыть - вот в чём / я думал у меня все порты закрыты - а оказывается - нет...
<artus> а еще веселее будет если он за роутером сидит и переживает)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: поставил 2.3) няшно, но чо то маркета нет...
<katusha> iptables не открывает?
<go8765> artus: z именна за натом и  роутерои - сижу
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: отдельно google apps ищи для своей прошивки
<katusha> пробрось
<artus> go8765, дык чего паришся?
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: ты тут оО
<katusha> :-[
<wesg> go8765, какие порты открыть?
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: тебе там совсем скучно) ?
<katusha> мне скучно
<katusha> дааа
<wesg> вообще то приложения сами их открывают по мере необходимости
<katusha> все лежит
<artus> go8765, UPnP выруби нафиг и рчками пробрасывай и можеш не паритцо
<wesg> вот бред
<wesg> upnp рулит , я даже никогда почти в роутер не лазил порт пробросить
<katusha> inkvizitor68sl, у меня уже 15тыщ пакетов не дошло... надеюсь, и не дойдет до утра ничего
<go8765> я не большой спец - поэтому спрошу сначала - мне надо, к примеру открыть порт для flush ? как это сделать (могу написать - что я уже пробовал)
<artus> wesg, не, нафиг ) я его вырубил после того как посмотрел в логи /var/log/auth.log ))
<wesg> и что там было?
<artus> wesg, китайцы заходили)
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: лол)
<katusha> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i инт --dport порт -j ACCEPT - я не знаю, какой у тебя порт на flush(???)
<wesg> куда?
<katusha> но ipfw мне нравится однозначно больше
<go8765> katusha: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT
<wesg> upnp никак не влияет на порты вовнутрь
<katusha> sudo понятно
<go8765> katusha:  порт закрыт при чеке
<katusha> хм...
<go8765> katusha: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0403/h_1301855177_d933275e4e.png
<inkvizitor68sl> мда...
<katusha> вряд ли открою
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: не смотри даже на тот скрин
<inkvizitor68sl> там ересь.
<katusha> у меня 3g брелок
<inkvizitor68sl> за неё надо руки отрывать
<katusha> а что там7
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: скрин от какой то гуевины для таблиц
<inkvizitor68sl> при том какой то убогой
<katusha> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> которая на моей памяти умела портить все правила
<katusha> а через консоль не проще?
<inkvizitor68sl> а bsd06 с грохотом упаааааль....
<inkvizitor68sl> а bsd06 задолбал пааадаааать
<katusha> блин... у меня на автомате уже, как посмотреть маршруты... sh route stat
<katusha> а что там падает?
<katusha> ой, sh ip route
<AndreX> со стола падает
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: Gufw 10.10.1 Графический интерфейс для ufw - это разве убогая гу’вина ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: спс) а у тя какая прошивка?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: ять. Костыльный гуй для костыльной надстройки над iptables. Ты желаешь получить помощи от тех, кто действительно работает с iptables ?
<wesg> кто юзал xming или xorg из цигвин?
<wesg> в винде
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: я юзал xming. Больше никогда не буду.
<inkvizitor68sl> и тебе не советую
<wesg> угу он кривой
<wesg> из цигвина лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: пиши руками всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> там просто
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: кстати, поведай мне, где можно почитать про идеологию этих долбаных таблиц... а то после ipfw мне они как то... кхм... непонятны чтоле хД
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: я так понимаю - ты мне хочешь сказать что-то типа вот этого : iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT ?
<katusha> мне тоже, хотя, раньше работала только в путь...
<katusha> после ipfw ооочень тяжело с ним работать
<inkvizitor68sl> понятн, надо обдумать вопрос прикручивания kfreebsd в качестве firewall'a
<katusha> вятту, вятту
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг?
<katusha> ну как нафиг? она специально для этих целей
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: ты вообще представляешь себе что такое окружение GNU с фаером PF ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> это такоооое щастье ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> только падучее оно(
<katusha> конечно, счастье
<katusha> а вятта удобна для использования ее в качестве шлюза >_<
<katusha> у вас, кстати, стоит
<katusha> gw1 и gw2
<wesg> фрибсд - говно. обсуждаем
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: это ты со мной решил обсуждать) ?
<wesg> не :)
<katusha> мы обсуждаем не freebsd, а удобные средства, предоставленные freebsd... а так, я за линукс, ибо у меня дома сервер на freebsd и я вижу, скооолько секса в него вложено
<inkvizitor68sl> эх вы...
<katusha> я его даже предпочитаю не трогать... ink понимает почему)
<inkvizitor68sl> работайте лучше с опенком
<wesg> ахаха. сервер на фрибсд
<inkvizitor68sl> он тупоооооой.
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: а на чем ещё держать серверы? openbsd да фряхаю
<wesg> так нелепо звучит
<katusha> +wesg, да. как бы, на них и держат
<inkvizitor68sl> не сидеть же под ддосами с дуршлаком в виде iptables.
<wesg> гыгыгыгыгыгыгыыг
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно, человек не видел ддосов.
<wesg> кто держат, совковые ребята?
<katusha> inkvizitor68sl, кажется, он никогда не работал с массивом в 250 серверов)
<wesg> ну да, фря волшебным образом спасает от гигабита удп входяшего
<katusha> плюс куча виртуалок
<katusha> и часто у тебя гигабитный ддос?
<wesg> а это. как апдейдить 250 фрей?
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: представь себе, фря МОЖЕТ жить под гигабитом удп.
<wesg> у меня часто
<wesg> КАК
<wesg> такой бред
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: а вот линупсы сыпятся как елочные игрушки под 2мя мбитами. Да так, что по ssh не войдёшь
<wesg> ок
<wesg> а я какаю бабочками
<inkvizitor68sl> при этом iptables отвечает на пакеты даже если поставить DROP. Зачем?
<go8765> такой порос - почему nmap говорит что порт открыт - а http://2ip.ru/check-port - говорит что закрыт ?
<wesg> помоему по бредовости равноценные фразы
<wesg> потому что у тебя не белый ип
<wesg> можно вопрос?
<Movement_> стоп
<Movement_> есть еще /etc/sysctl
<go8765> wesg:  в итоге порт открыт всё-таки получается ?
<Movement_> есть еще /etc/sysctl.conf
<wesg> как фря проживет под гигабитом удп, если всь канал будет забит?
<Movement_> есть hosts.allow
<Movement_> есть hosts.dany
<wesg> бред сивой кобылы
<wesg> hosts.* и сисцтл вобще ни при чем
<Movement_> гг
<wesg> он пытается зачем то открыть порт для приложения
<wesg> и чекает свой серый ип за натом на открытые порты через 2ип.ру
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: гигабит == весь канал?
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> понятно, проходите мимо.
<wesg> дай пример дедика любого в eu с аплинком больше гигабита
<wesg> тебя хостер выпнет
<go8765> подскажите - можно с серым ip открыть порты - если их не блочит провайдер / и повысет ли это скорость uploud для торрент клиентов - или серый ip - вечное наказание ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> дедики, хередики...
<inkvizitor68sl> ты сразу скажи
<AndreX> go8765: нет
<wesg> а ну да, у тебя свой дц в еу :)
<inkvizitor68sl> "я сервера вживую не видел, я их только арендую"
<inkvizitor68sl> аплинк в гигабит стоит 39 евро
<wesg> гыгыгыгыгыг
<inkvizitor68sl> да, с оплатой по трафику
<inkvizitor68sl> но ничего такого в гигабитном аплинке нет.
<wesg> где мне купить 10 гигабит анлим в мир за 390 евро?
<inkvizitor68sl> и в 10G
<inkvizitor68sl> 10G 1500 евро стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> -19%
<wesg> по украине :D
<inkvizitor68sl> в германии.
<wesg> такой бред я даже обсуждать не могу
<wesg> хецнер или нетдирект?:)
<go8765> AndreX: подскажи плиз - как можно увеличить скорость uploud torrent клиента  ?
<wesg> никак
<go8765> wesg: jnrhsnbt портов . не ?
<go8765> *открытие
<wesg> не
<wesg> если он вобще хоть как то отдает - открытие портов не спасет
<wesg> вот если совсем не отдает, а должен  - то надо колдовать
<go8765> wesg: он отдает - но здаётся мне что меня трудновато найти..
<wesg> параноя - выпей водки и ложись спать
<go8765>  скорость - маленькая...
<wesg> бывает. :(
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: ты с хетзнерами вживую работал? или "слышал звон и не знаешь где он" ?
<wesg> да куда уж мне
<wesg> по радио слышал
<wesg> хецнер теперь самый попсовый дц, мне стыдно говорить что я его юзаю
<wesg> хуже лизвеба и нетдиректа стал
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне стыдно говорить, что там лучшие каналы в мире, да.
<katusha> инк, пока есть люди, которые не хотят работать с хетзнерами, вы без корма не останетесь)
<inkvizitor68sl> и гигабит в хетзнере значит гигабит.
<wesg> пока есть люди для которых хецнер вершина мира, я без корма не останусь
<inkvizitor68sl> В любое время суток.
<wesg> агагагагага
<inkvizitor68sl> так же как и в обожаемом мной теленете.
<wesg> это после пост совковых каналов, да - хецнер идеален
<wesg> особенно после наших хостеров
<inkvizitor68sl> а что такого в наших хостерах?
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: давай ка послушаем) ?
<katusha> ога, убунту.ру на нашем хостере и работает
<inkvizitor68sl> итак.
<katusha> да, инк, давай))
<wesg> сапорт отвратительный и цены?
<wesg> нет , ок
<katusha> ты его настраивал, я лично монтировала сервера
<katusha> гыгы
<katusha> пойду покурю и прочитаю потом
 * inkvizitor68sl <- саппорт типичного русского быдлохостера.
<inkvizitor68sl> с заоблачными ценами
<inkvizitor68sl> какие открытия, ха!
 * katusha <- бывший саппорт типичного русского быдлохостера
<wesg> буду платить 150 баксов за какой то дебильный сервер уровня p4 и соблюдать какое то соотношение трафика
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще я отвратительный саппорт.
<wesg> чтобы исходящий был меньше входяшего или наоборот
<wesg> а ну вот и понятна твоя любовь к фре
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: $150 - это core i3.
<katusha> не хочешь - есть хетзнеры, которые тоже, почему-то, засираются
<inkvizitor68sl> как минимум.
<wesg> ок
<katusha> на нем, кстати, фря тоже есть
<wesg> думаю тут бесполезно что то обсуждать
<katusha> предоставляется
<inkvizitor68sl> а со скидками при оплате за год - X3440
<wesg> лол
<wesg> х3440
<inkvizitor68sl> и если ты думаешь, что при налогах в 50% это много - то ехай на другую планету
<katusha> ink, я надеюсь, у нгео фамилия не жмурко?
<katusha> него*
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: фз фз
<katusha> вероятно, да?
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, он у нас вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> на ВДНХе
<wesg> посмотри цены в лизвебе
<wesg> молчу про нормальные дц
<katusha> ну... я по стилю недовольства всем
<go8765> wesg: скажи тогда пжст - почему speedtest показывает что у меня upload скорсть на процентов на 20 больше download - а на деле - она меньше в 10 раз ?
<katusha> теленет и вднха - нормльные
<katusha> вебдц нормлаьный
<katusha> ты был там?
<wesg> россия - великаая страна. браузер опера, фря на серверах
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: 64 bytes from www.leaseweb.com (83.149.80.111): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=45.4 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> 64 bytes from s2.ubuntu.ru (89.208.136.153): icmp_req=1 ttl=59 time=2.71 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> намек понятен?
<wesg> ужас
<wesg> а у меня роутер пингуется 1мс
<wesg> или сколко там :)
<inkvizitor68sl> лох.
<wesg> ок
<wesg> фрю юзают ущербные люди
<inkvizitor68sl> до шлюза пинг должен быть 0.2 мс по проводу.
<katusha> переходим на личности... однако
<wesg> ну винда говорит <1мс
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, я ущербный людь.
<wesg> я не знаю сколько там
<inkvizitor68sl> зато я по ночам сплю.
<inkvizitor68sl> а не просыпаюсь в ужасе от смсок от систем мониторинга.
<wesg> инкви а ты не задумывался почему фрю юзают в основном тоьлкро ру хостеры?
<inkvizitor68sl> целых пару раз в ддос меня будили ночью.
<go8765> подскажите пжст - почему speedtest показывает что у меня upload скорсть на процентов на 20 больше download а на деле - в торрент клиенте - upload раз в 10 меньше donload ?
<wesg> назови хоть 1 нормального хостера с фрей :)
<wesg> зарубежного
<wesg> go8765, потому что гладиолус. ты воюешь с ветряными мельницами
<inkvizitor68sl> wesg: потому что админ-фряшник в канаде просит за свою работу не меньше $20k в месяц? и легко их находит?
<go8765> wesg: bcxthgsdf.obq ответ...
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом что фряшников в Европе и канаде very мало из-за высокого порога вхождения?
<wesg> ну да, редкие животные вымирающие тоже дорого стоят :)
<go8765> *исчерпывающий
<wesg> лол
<wesg> понятно, больше вопросов нет
<Nor8> !cuda
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cuda'
<inkvizitor68sl> ладно, ладно, чего уж там. Живи в своём стамегабитном мирке виндей и линупсов, считай гигабит флуда страшным кошмаром, не умей обновлять кучу фрях одной командой и так далее.
<inkvizitor68sl> нам и так хорошо.
<inkvizitor68sl> без тебя.
<go8765> wesg: расшифруй пжлст
<inkvizitor68sl> с зарплатой в килоевро за ничерта не делание.
<inkvizitor68sl> в России.
<inkvizitor68sl> с обучением на дневном.
<go8765> обиделся...
<User516[web]> кстати, кльовый IRC веб-клиент на питоне, надо-бы его заюзать к своему сайту.
<go8765> кто-то может подсказать почему speedtest показывает что у меня upload скорсть на процентов на 20 больше download а на деле - в торрент клиенте - upload раз в 10 меньше donload ?
<User516[web]> торрент может брать данные и из локалки.
<Sergey_IT> go8765, это принципиально?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: провайдер читерствует и режет p2p трафик
<User516[web]> имеется ввиду что данные из торрента не авторитетны в данном случае
<inkvizitor68sl> или просто не режет трафик до серверов спидтеста
<go8765> Sergey_IT: я просто пытаюсь понять - как мне раздавать нормально
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а чего раздаешь?
<go8765> да так - обычный торрент трафик
<go8765> просто рейтинг , так сказать , падает
<Sergey_IT> go8765, это не страшно, вот когда другое упадет - это ой )
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: эм... а зачем сейчас на торрентах рейтинг?
<User516[web]> рейтинг на каком-то конкретном сайте?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: не только спидтест показывает - ряд сервисом - нормально uploud ят
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: ок, тогда тебе просто режут p2p upload
<go8765> User516[web]: rutracker
<artus> go8765, покупай впнку и раздавай )
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/p2p/71491/ для примера
<artus> go8765, эм.. нафиг на рутрекере раздавать?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: на рутрекере не нужен рейтинг
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: болтайся на разадачах да собирай эти очки долбаные
<Sergey_IT> рейтинг нигде не нужен
<artus> go8765, там 80% раздают на 1к\б
<artus> чисто для бонусов
<artus> go8765, или ты чего то пропустил?
<User516[web]> я никогда не парился из-за рейтингов. скачал - вырубил и не раздаю. ща рейтинг там 1.79
<User516[web]> раздается только пока что-то качается.
<inkvizitor68sl> да нету там рейтингов.
<go8765> artus: я так понимаю - тайм бонусы на рейтинг не влияют / они для ограничения общего к-ва скачиваний, не ?
<inkvizitor68sl> это просто писькомерка
<Sergey_IT> вдарим рейтингом по бездорожью
<inkvizitor68sl> см пункт "тайм бонусы"
<inkvizitor68sl> когда они кончатся - тогда и не сможешь качать
<[XuMuK]> как же круто пашет на 2.3))
<User516[web]> 2.3 что?
<artus> go8765, да рейтинг вообще роли не играет на рутрекере, уже с полгода точно как если не больше
<[XuMuK]> User516[web] android-log
<go8765> artus: вроде - если ниже 0.3 - то больше 1 закачки низя . не ?
<User516[web]> аа.. мне кстати клиента надо будет писать для андроида. ну вернее приложение сайта.
<artus> go8765, пам пофиг) все на бонусы завязано
<User516[web]> кто знает расценки на создание андроид-приложения
<inkvizitor68sl> User516[web]: дорого шо жесть =)
<Sergey_IT> вывеси объявление
<inkvizitor68sl> User516[web]: смотря что разработать надо в общем.
<inkvizitor68sl> в среднем дешевле, чем для айоса
<User516[web]> проще мобильную версию сделать на html5/css3 видимо.
<User516[web]> зато сразу на всех будет работать но через браузер.
<funkypunky> хая всем
<inkvizitor68sl> напишите лучше жаббер клиент под андроид кто-нибудь нормальный(
<katusha> а чем тебя текущий не устраивает?
<Movement_> хотите прикол
<User516[web]> веб-клиенты можно юзать.
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: они все унылы, а единственный не унылый (jabiru) тормозит.
<Movement_> какая то версия андройда назвалась ice cream
<funkypunky> у меня опять трабла..(( у меня в гноме все настройки сбились. темы, звук , иконки, все дела.
<go8765> artus: хорошо. а что делать с amule ?
<katusha> а в чем измеряется "унылость"?
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: в итоге единственный нормальный jabber клиент - gtalk. Но у меня jabber то не гугловский.
<User516[web]> типа speeqe.com
<funkypunky> ниче не крутил
<funkypunky> просторебутнул, и все
<[XuMuK]> а meeboo чем плох?
<[XuMuK]>  
<User516[web]> как мне в natty боковую панель вниз убрать?
<Movement_> какая то версия андройда назвалась ice cream так вот : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbg8IOfdbA0
<User516[web]> только размер значков меняется в настроках компиза
<Movement_> ролик не новый
<Movement_> но все таки
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, здесь программеров вроде и нет...
<go8765> artus: дык что можна сделат с amule / я так понимаю - чтотам из за закрытых портов - у меня кад не подключается ?
<go8765> точнее пишет - что за брандмаузером
<go8765> сорри
<go8765> подключился!!!
<artus> хы
<go8765> впервые хз за скоко времен! :))))
<go8765> не верю своим глазам! :)
<User516[web]> кто ставил фотошоп последний в вайне? я поставил но портабл. там не работает некоторое. если ставили то какие версии? экстендед или еще что нормально встает?
<go8765> я его таки победил - видимо
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: некоторые не умеют реконнектиться, некоторые не умеют коннектиться, некоторые костыльны, некоторые не умеют выгружать ростер, некоторые задалбывают логикой своей работы (например, выход в ростер только через
<inkvizitor68sl> меню, переключение окна только через меню)
<katusha> как хорошо, что у меня гугловский жаббер 0_0
<inkvizitor68sl> katusha: некоторые (да чего уж там, все поголовно) не используют задокументированные элементы UI, из-за чего эпически тормозят
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так далее
<katusha> 18к пакетов недоползло... до двух не доделают - пойду спать
<User516[web]> когда хоть в репах все переводы русские появятся для natty?
<Sergey_IT> User516[web], юзай английский и не мучайся
<User516[web]> еслиб один пользовался компом вопросов бы не было
<User516[web]> если мне одному то англ лучше даже
<Sergey_IT> User516[web], пусть другие учат
<User516[web]> ты бот чтоли? или просто умник?
<AndreX> User516[web]: там для всех программ никогда наверно небудет, если сам не займёшся переводом )
<Sergey_IT> бот-умник )
<AndreX> )
<Sergey_IT> лучше 1 раз выучить язык, чем всю жизнь мучатся с русификацией
<User516[web]> кому ты говоришь? кто учился в англ гимназии где каждый день по 4 урока англ было?
<katusha> и нормально преподавали?
<User516[web]> америкосы преподавали
<katusha> повезло
<katusha> у меня опыт общения с англичанками не очень приятный, вечно истерички какие-то попадались
 * Sergey_IT изучал французский
<User516[web]> я еще постоянно по мсн общаюсь, учу сленг и новые фишки разговроные в языке. чтобы быть в теме.
<User516[web]> а то что преподавали половину забыл.. много времени прошло.
<Sergey_IT> чтобы быть в теме, надо там жить
<katusha> лучше там и жить)
<Sergey_IT> а сколько - много?
<User516[web]> я и так перееду скоро. жду когда жена универ закончит.
<User516[web]> сколько много? ну я в 2000-м закончил 11-й класс
<katusha> и что - с документами уже борьба полным ходом идет?
<User516[web]> потом 2001-2003 армия.
<Sergey_IT> User516[web], пацан )
<katusha> и куда, если не секрет?
<User516[web]> и все такое.. многое помогло забыть
<User516[web]> в бразилию или италию.
<katusha> а почему бразилия-то? бедная же страна
<Sergey_IT> лучше в Канаду
<User516[web]> ну тут шла речь о англ а так то я еще и португальский учу и итальянский и польский.
<katusha> или США. или Тай
<User516[web]> канада нра но хочется тупо домик у моря и спокойствия.
<User516[web]> сша бяка. не люблю.
<gbu>  11.04 медленно вешается при попытке подключиться по wireless
<Sergey_IT> это и есть Канада
<katusha> зато внутри безопасно
<katusha> вряд ли кто-то сунется на сша
<User516[web]> безопасно? в сша?
<User516[web]> =))
<katusha> ну а что?
<User516[web]> это где-нить в австрии, германии - безопасно. но не в сша
<katusha> кто на америку рыпнется?
<Sergey_IT> в сша своих тараканов хватает
<User516[web]> кто на америку? китай))
<katusha> они есть везде, но свои
<User516[web]> китай самая мощная страна на планете.
<User516[web]> порвет сша и россию и не заметит.
<katusha> что-то вспомнился старкрафт... и собаки эти
<User516[web]> и дело не в колчистве даже.
<Sergey_IT> и вообще - лучше там, где нас нет
<katusha> ну хз, в России уж совсем пиздец творится
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: в космосе
<Sergey_IT> katusha, щас тебя кикнут
<User516[web]> прост мы хотим линию одежды свою открывать. и италия или бразилия нам больше нравится для развития в этом плане. ну и плюс не с проста. есть там прочные связи.
<AndreX> katusha: некультурим )
<katusha> ну и ладно, я тут не бываю, обычно
<katusha> не особо буду страдать
<artus> @kick katusha а ругатцо всеж не стоит
<katusha> мда
<AndreX> [XuMuK]: чё с тобой сегодня
<User516[web]> кстати, какой irc сервак посоветуете чтобы поставить?
<User516[web]> желательно на питоне.
<go8765> а зачто - за россию кикнули что-ли ?
<[XuMuK]> ничо. вай фай тупит
<AndreX> go8765: мат
<artus> go8765, за слова матерные
<katusha> а это мат? ок, буду занть
<katusha> знать*
<User516[web]> я до этого видел мат и там никого не кикакли. думал это нормально тут
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<AndreX> User516[web]: где ))
<Sergey_IT> User516[web], мат нужен там, где он нужен. В чате он точно не нужен
<go8765> :) мат -это да надо я так понимаю так писать - пи***ц :)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice go8765
<katusha> да ладно, дайте человеку покикать, я не против
<katusha> за дело
<go8765> хить войс
<go8765> *хоть
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а где извинения?
<go8765> извините - осознал - больше не буду :)
<AndreX> кстати точно, где?
<go8765> решил проверить - вижу что зря
<go8765> всё-таки странная штука мат - иногда всё облегчает - иногда наоборот - усложняет :)
<Sergey_IT> любая вещь должна быть к месту
<AndreX> go8765: спокойствие тока спокойствие ) - матов не будет
<Movement_> интересная тенденция, чем юзерофильнее дистр, тем более культурны там люди
<go8765> да  - я таки маху дал  - с кем не бывает ...
<katusha> в высказывании про Россию другого слова я подобрать не могу
<Sergey_IT> Movement_, ты что-то путаешь...
<AndreX> katusha: там другое слово было
<katusha> ?
<User516[web]> перееду в MechanisM через клиент)
<Movement_> неа
<Movement_> не путаю
<Movement_> это наблюдение
<AndreX> katusha: ну ты выше поищи я цитировать боюсь )
<katusha> я через веб сижу
<AndreX> ааа точняк
<Sergey_IT> Movement_, однобокое наблюдение - там разный возрастной, образовательный состав и т.д. и т.п
<Movement_> я имею в виду канал
<MechanisM> а кстати, кто знает подобные web-IRC клиенты?
<MechanisM> опенсорсные
<Movement_> а как тебе чат зилла приблуда для жирнолиса?
<MechanisM> ты мне?
<Movement_> угу
<go8765> artus: можешь в 2 словах обьяснить как они рейтиг на руторенте начали чтитать - а то я не могу понять - как они тб плюсуют с аплодом ?
<MechanisM> мне для сайта нужно.
<Movement_> аа
<Ktulhu> Всем доброго времени суток!
<katusha_> мда... вместо того, чтобы убить ник, я сделала дроп(
<Movement_> ты за чьим мозгом пришел?
<Ktulhu> Я же велики, за всеми конечно!!!
<Sergey_IT> понедельник уже (
<MechanisM> в данный момент это юзаю. http://www.ape-project.org/demos/6/tcpsocket-demo-irc.html только добавил аватары, смайлы итд. ну и полная интеграция с сайтом.
<Movement_> смотри не подавись ))
<Movement_> а то от разнообразия несварение еще получится...
<Movement_> ))
<go8765> рутрекером кто-то пользуется ?
<MechanisM> я
<go8765> MechanisM: можешь в 2 словах обьяснить как они рейтиг на руторенте начали чтитать - а то я не могу понять - как они тб плюсуют с аплодом ?
<artus> go8765, я не понял, причем тут рутрекер? или ты не в состоянии осилить прочитать 2 абзаца ?
<MechanisM> я даже не пытался ниче понять)) кчаю сколько влезет и все.
<MechanisM> мне пофик на этот рейтинг
<go8765> artus: 2 абзаца - это ты имеешь ввиду вики рутрекера - или правила канала ?
<artus> go8765, можно по абзацу и того и того
<MechanisM> какая-же красивая тема Orta. сделанная как Bespin у кедов
<go8765> artus: так что -вопрос запрещён и ответы - запрещены (или можно пояснить - что именно в их вики не понял ) ?
<artus> go8765, я последний раз спрашиваю, причем тут правила рутрекера к каналу бубунты?
<Ktulhu> Есть 2 ноута, один под UBUNTU10.04 второй 7, с ubuntu идет раздача нета на 7ку, пока был под 9.10, скорость была нормальная. А сейчас просто вифи сетка между ноутами выдает не больше 80к  ка скачивание файла с одного на другой. В чем может быть проблемма?
<go8765> artus: вот сейчас понятно ... :(
<Sergey_IT> Ktulhu, поставь роутер
<MechanisM> *он точно бот*
<Sergey_IT> бот бот
<MechanisM> ну так ясное дело что роутер нужен. но раз он не говорит ничего про роутер значит нет возможности его использовать. или зачем он нужен. если в прошлой версии бубунты все было в орядке. он спросил что не так тут. роутер точно тут не при чем.
<Ktulhu> Sergey_IT: Роутер денег стоит, хоть и не таких уж больших, но у меня их сейчас нет. Главное что вот работало же, и (точно не помню но) 2 мб выдавало, что могло случится?
<Ktulhu> как в гигтеу глянуть какой режим исползует вифи адаптер, n или g?
<Sergey_IT> меня вот смущает - на ноуты деньги есть, а на коммуникацию - нет
<Ktulhu> *UBUNTU
<MechanisM> у мня деньги есть, а вот ноут без инета который месяц стоит.
<Ktulhu> а можно денежный вопрос оставить?
<Ktulhu> какой командой глянуть режим, кто подскажет?
<artus> Ktulhu, n он у тебя не будет выдавать ) можеш даже не непрягатся)
<Ktulhu> да мне и не надо н
<Movement_> он пришел за твоим мозгом...
<Movement_> они ему нравятся, они вкусные
<Ktulhu> но просто 80кб\сек между ноутами - это не серьезно
<Ktulhu> фотка в 3 метра почти минуту кидается
<[Raiden]> донести глаза до ноута с фоткой мб быстрее
<[Raiden]> )
<MechanisM> у мня с фотика фотки от 5-7метров тока)
<Ktulhu> какие все умные, аж страшно
<MechanisM> +1
<Sergey_IT> а ты думал?
<MechanisM> я тут тож спросил пару вопросов а все тока стебутся.
<[Raiden]> не знают значит
<Ktulhu> сколько раз не заходил сюда, сколько чего нии спрашивал, хоть бы кто, хоть когда что то дельное посоветовал. Спасибо всем большое, удачи и пока.
<artus> хех
<Sergey_IT> MechanisM, что за выражение! Здесь люди общаются
<Sergey_IT> и чего народ такой нервный, хорошо у них красной кнопки нет
<[Raiden]> самоуничтожения? :)
<[Raiden]> скажите лучше, почему в  в free -m  , 3957мб , а не 4096  тотал рам.
<MechanisM> [Raiden]: случайно не связано с исполнителем одним?
<MechanisM> у мня так-же на компе показывает
<MechanisM> а на сервере тоже не полных 12 показывает
<MechanisM> на серваке тож бубунта стоит
<[Raiden]> какой ещё исполнитель
<MechanisM> так и называется как твой ник. тока без кв. скобок.
<MechanisM> послушай например Raiden - Helium
<AndreX> [Raiden]: а видяха встроеная?
<[Raiden]> нет, внешняя
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у меня вместо 2048 - 2003
<MechanisM> у мня 2 видяхи встроенная и внешняя. и так-же показывает
<[Raiden]> MechanisM: а.. ясно. Нет, связано с ковром, стат электричеством и игрой мортал комбат
<MechanisM> ну а у сервера вроде ее нет. тож не полное показывает.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а почему? Вот в чем вопрос.
<MechanisM> ой у мня даже 3709 показывает
<AndreX> [Raiden]: да резервируеться наверно для чегото или модули такие, может быть
<artus> free -m  Mem: 2024  ))
<MechanisM> кстати линуксы умнички. что так круто работают со своей свободной памятью. фряши так не делают а зря.
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное
<[Raiden]> может биос резервирует
<[Raiden]> а может с юзом инитрд как-тосвязано
<artus> [Raiden], кстакти чем закончилась эпопея с биосом то?
<[Raiden]> дамп удалось сделать с помощью дд
<[Raiden]> но мамка не ожила
<[Raiden]> в ремонт отдадут наверное, незнаю
<inkvizitor68sl> неудачнеги:
<inkvizitor68sl> Debian-50-lenny-64-minimal:~# cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<inkvizitor68sl> MemTotal:       12327776 kB
<[Raiden]> а вметрах?
<inkvizitor68sl> Debian-50-lenny-64-minimal:~# cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<inkvizitor68sl> MemTotal:       12327776 kB
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/160726/13bc43f8
<[Raiden]> 12038 , а должно быть 12288
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну дык че ты хочеш то) у тя виртулками скушано? а когда 16ть гигоф рама с понтом для игрушек , толку больше чтоль? )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: Тогда так - http://itmages.ru/image/view/160727/edf7b86e
<[Raiden]> и тут потеря, 8192
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<[Raiden]> в общем я рад что не только у меня
<inkvizitor68sl> тут ровно 8 гигабайт
<[Raiden]> 8 гигабайт = 8192 мегабайта
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: ты желаешь поговорить об этом?
<AndreX> )
<inkvizitor68sl> в каком мире гига стало означать нечто связанное с 1024 ?
<[Raiden]> намекаешь на мебибайты?
<inkvizitor68sl> не намекаю, а прямо говорю.
<[Raiden]> ну вроде память всегда так считалась...
<[Raiden]> или я от жизни отстал
<inkvizitor68sl> в СИ уже давно изменения внесли
<inkvizitor68sl> skai|offline:
<inkvizitor68sl> о блин
<inkvizitor68sl> 129 дней аптайма оО
<inkvizitor68sl> чой то он хД
<MechanisM> это мой http://i.imgur.com/Hgme7.png
<inkvizitor68sl> MechanisM: ещё б там было чото видно
<ENCOM> можно ли потрогать unity на 10.10?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/160733/a87357fc
<inkvizitor68sl>  вообще вот идеальный хтоп )
<MechanisM> а почему у мня не показывает =(
<inkvizitor68sl> MechanisM: кого не показывает ) ?
<MechanisM> или это из-за моих цветов в терминале?
<[Raiden]> ENCOM: в бинарном виде не видел. Если готов сам собирать, то почему бы и нет?
<[Raiden]> хоть гном 3, хоть юнити
<inkvizitor68sl> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142609.0
<inkvizitor68sl> ENCOM: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142609.0
<MechanisM> в виртуалке потести натти и все. и увидишь юнити. мне нра юнити. юзаю.
<[Raiden]> юнити 2д )
<go8765> как част это бывает - поиск - рулит
<ENCOM> в виртуалке нехоцца..
<MechanisM> так а что смущает установить бету?
<[Raiden]> в 10.10 есть юнити, но это не то.
<[Raiden]> новая на основе компиза сделана
<MechanisM> ты же не на продакшн сервак ставить будешь.
<ENCOM> MechanisM стабильность прежде всего!
<MechanisM> я всегда на альфах-бетах))
<MechanisM> люблю все новое.
<MechanisM> кстати, есть админы сайта убунту.ру,
<AndreX> MechanisM: несовневаюсь, какнибудь дым из компа пойдёт и комп новый будет.)
<MechanisM> ?
<MechanisM> было и не раз.
<MechanisM> и что. это техника. она должна работать. а сломалась - всегда есть замена.
<ENCOM> интересно.. при попытке переключится в консоль - упали иксы..
<inkvizitor68sl> MechanisM: чего тебе от админов сайта нужно то?
<MechanisM> а хотел скооперироваться в написании веб-IRC чата. с использованием nginx_push_module ну и jQuery например.
<inkvizitor68sl> от них то что нужно) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> писать из них никто ничего не будет, и так все по уши заняты
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же их двое осталось
<MechanisM> мм
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужен сервер для отладки или положить готовое на сайт - то через меня можно
<MechanisM> нее у мня есть сервак на ovh.co.uk )) 2-х головый по 4 ядра. и 12 гигов рамы. 1 гбит канал и 2 тб диски)
<inkvizitor68sl> гавно у них, а не сервера
<inkvizitor68sl> хочу быть французем и арендовать серверы на online.net (
<MechanisM> много лет юзаю все отлично.
<MechanisM> мой сервак как-раз во франции физически.
<Progre[ss]> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<Progre[ss]> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<MechanisM> мне все-равно его оплачивают клиенты.))
<AndreX> Progre[ss]: мучаем бота в приват
<AndreX> боту
<Progre[ss]> Ok
<Progre[ss]> Sorry
<MechanisM> Progre[ss]: кльовый никнейм btw
<Progre[ss]> __^
<Progre[ss]> ^_^
<MechanisM> inkvizitor68sl: не слышал про этих хостеров. и как со стоимостью? ну и чем тебе они вообще нра?
<MechanisM> например вышеописанный мной сервер стоил 700 фунтов на 2 года.
<shenmue> доброй ночи
<MechanisM> ну и то платил не я)
<MechanisM> shenmue: взаимно.
<shenmue> у меня все работает =) зашел просто так а то скучно
<inkvizitor68sl> MechanisM: вот со стоимостью там всё клёво как раз. И аптайм радует. и каналы. 100 евро за двухксеонник
<MechanisM> ну аптайм у меня тож крутой. мне это очень важно ибо хостятся 2 радиостанции. и радиопоток не должен прерываться. долго выбирал. и выбрал их именно из-за аптайма. ну каналы тож отличные.
<MechanisM> 100 евро в месяц? у меня 2 проца по 4 ядра и дешевле.
<MechanisM> ну 700 за 2 года))
<MechanisM> правда фунтов а не евро но все-же.
<MechanisM> ты за год там эту сумму убьешь.
<MechanisM> при чем у мня каждая станция в 4 потока вещает. ну в среднем от 100 до 400 слушателей онлайн. плюс всякие чаты и много чего на сайте ресурсоемкое.
<MechanisM> спасибо питону с джангой, nginx, nodejs, redis, а то бы сервак захлебнулся.
<MechanisM> еще varnish оч помогает.
<MechanisM> зы. я имел ввиду захлебнулся бы еслиб это было на пхп.
<unlucker> Всем привет!
<unlucker> Кто-нибудь пользуется тором? Что посоветуете?
<artus> не пользоватся)
<MechanisM> я пользуюсь.
<MechanisM> и оч нра кстати
<MechanisM> правда смотря какая версия.
<unlucker> а какую надо ставить?
<MechanisM> какая в холодильнике поместится. или на какую хватит.
<unlucker> ни vidalia, ни tork сразу после установки не хотеть работать
<MechanisM> сорри я сонный не так прочитал. думал ты прикалываешься и написал "тортом"
<MechanisM> решил подыграть)
<unlucker> что с ними надо сделать?
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> сьесть )
<[Raiden]> отдать мне
<[Raiden]> не юзал но слышал. Анонимность это здорово, но чего-то лень
<MechanisM> почему в убунте хромиум так аццке жрет оперативу? в винде намного меньше.
<unlucker> да админы некоторых игрушек не любят, когда на их серваках играет с одного айпи несколько аккаунтов
<MechanisM> каждое расширение еще запускает процесс хромиума =(
<[Raiden]> и каждая вкладка
<inkvizitor68sl> MechanisM: у тебя SAS харды?
<inkvizitor68sl> MechanisM: http://www.online.net/serveur-dedie/comparatif-offres-serveur-dedie.xhtml короче изучай
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю фф4.
<inkvizitor68sl> MechanisM: тебе так кажется
<inkvizitor68sl> заставь хром скушать гигов 20 памяти - удивишься
<[Raiden]> на моей телеге он лагает вкладок после ста, что мне вполне хватает. А скорость выполнения ява тестов как-то не особо волнует
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, кстати, как ограничить то хром по памяти?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: никак
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем?
<MechanisM> там есть куча серваков и с сас. есть спец под базы данных итд.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну хм... 80ть вкладок в фоксе жрут 250 метров ) а отличии от хрома который сьедает почти аод 2 гига )
<MechanisM> мне сас никчему. у мня рамдиски для статики и редис с кучей кешеров.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: у тебя всего то есть 2 гига на машине?
<artus> аха
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня вот 3 гига
<artus> надо добавлять , да все никак не соберусь
<inkvizitor68sl> а хром ест уже 6
<artus> а так ни те виртуалку запустить ) ни те вторую до кучи )
<go8765> поэтому пользуйтесь оперой :)
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому пользуйтесь аророй
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: e ароры есть дополнения ?
<artus> втопку оперу) 4й огнелис кошернее )
<inkvizitor68sl> фз
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем? )
<inkvizitor68sl> адблок есть
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное в топку
<inkvizitor68sl> но всё равно хром самый резвый.
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: password mnager хотябы
<artus> есть такое
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765: он есть
<inkvizitor68sl> родной там
<artus> самое оно для чего нить ресурсоемкого
<artus> ну и фф рядом для тонны статики
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: пока в родной все пароли - засунешь ..
 * artus хм.. впервые про арору услышал
<go8765> artus: yf моем звере опера делает фф в скорости значительно
<artus> go8765, хахаха
<[Raiden]> реконк ещё есть , мидори...
<[Raiden]> но всё это...
<go8765> artus: чё хахаха ?
<[Raiden]> лучше фф )
<artus> go8765, по скорости опера фф делает спору нет) так же как хром делает оперу
<go8765> artus: f по прожорливости опера.хром ?
<[Raiden]> в синт тестах
<[Raiden]> н ареальном загрузе страницы какие-то секунды
<artus> go8765, мне для флеша и иже с ним хрома и для 70+ вкладок ff хватает с головой
<[Raiden]> незначительно это , главное удобство
<go8765> ладно / это дело субьективное - кому чем нравится пользоваться - тот пусть тем и пользуется
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, у тя там под udf фсе флешки нагнулись? имеет ли смысл в него перегонять внешний винт?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: у меня только одна флешка нагнулась и она была в ntfs
<go8765> всем пока (я спать)
<artus> а удф как себя чуствует? ) норм?
<inkvizitor68sl> на hdd нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> флешек у меня больше нету
<inkvizitor68sl> надо закупить
<artus> кстати, как у него со скоростью доступа? всяко веселее ntfs?
<inkvizitor68sl> и raid1 сделать
<artus> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: на мелких файлах пошустрее, на больших так же
<inkvizitor68sl> 18 мбайт/сек
<inkvizitor68sl> но та флешка в универ таскалась, там ХР... пришлось обратно форматнуть(
<artus> эх
<artus> хотя стоп, ты про флешу?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<artus> у меня винт
<inkvizitor68sl> а винт так же
<[Raiden]> лечить удф есть чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> в 2 кабеля - около 40
<artus> вобщем формачу и будет видно )
<inkvizitor68sl> в 1 - около 20
 * artus пошол искать ман по формату в udf
<[Raiden]> для фф и хрома удобно синхронить избранно через хмаркс
<[Raiden]> я для оперы его нету (
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хех, 22.9 метра чтение с нтфс не кошерно (((
<[Raiden]> создай на своем переносном хдд фат раздел в 10 мб и положи туда драйвер экст3 , а остальное в экст3
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], оно то да ) там где мне надо уже живует этот дряйвер) где нет он стягивается с дропбокса) ну и до кучи на хдд у меня ливка с дебианом живет)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если есть сети, анлимы. Такие фигны как переносные хдд не сильно нужны.
<[Raiden]> имхо.
<[Raiden]> гни*
<artus> хе, это если анлим )
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно )
<artus> а так в принципе то удф для прочитать мой винт даже в хрюше пойдеть, если писать то можно и поставить отдельный драйвер, а семерка вроде нативно поймет и на запись )
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> восстанавливать только если что нечем его
<[Raiden]> или файлы вытягивать
<[Raiden]> можешь ещё эксфат, придется для фусе модуль собрать и наверное надо драйвер для хп.
<artus> хм, я на нем бекапы не держу ) темболее 80ка ) сильно и не разгулятся)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<shenmue> ребят
<shenmue> напомните как от рута пофиксить темы запускаемым приложениям
<artus> не , нафиг ) я ж говорю, если снимаю с машинки винт и несу куда нить , он у меня в ext3 , и там куда несу уже сидит Ext2Fsd-0.48.exe
<[Raiden]> shenmue: от рута с другйо темой?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-26
<Onkeltem> А сколько ядро компилируется 3.x на Core 2 Dup?
<Onkeltem> Duo
<Onkeltem> У меня ощущение что уже 2 часа прошло... а оно всё дрова собирает
<Onkeltem> Наверное надо было config подложить от текущего ядра... блин...
<Onkeltem> или когда делаешь make menuconfig а потом сохраняешь, то получается конфиг от текущего ядра?
<Lex_Sh> многовато
<Lex_Sh> ты что, все что возможно модулями чтоле поставил?
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: я скачал исходники текущего ядра, потом просто сделал make menuconfig и всё
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: навернул патч который хотел, отправил собираться
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh:  по ходу да, 3194 модулей ппц
<Lex_Sh> О_о
<Lex_Sh> походу конфиг который у тебя берут скрипты был собран ранее с помощью make allmodconfig)
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: а ничего удивительного кстати! только что глянул, в стоковом ядре 3200 модулей. Можешь сам убедиться
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: 3.0.0-16
<Lex_Sh> не могу, у меня нет убунты)
<Lex_Sh> собственно, такой конфиг врядли бы меня устроил)
<Lex_Sh> зато заведётся практически на любом железе
<Onkeltem> ваще ад конечно.... я помню на 200-400 мегагерцовом проце лет 10 назад я собирал дебиан полтора часа, и считал что это долго
<Onkeltem> s/дебиан/ядро для дебиан/
<Lex_Sh> а зачем ты собираешь ядро если даже не правил конфиг?
<Lex_Sh> тогда уже проще реповское юзать
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: я не ожидал, что так будет... А теперь 2 часа уже потерял
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: в том и дело, что патч надо навернуть было. Это единственная причина. Но теперь уже да, сейчас если с него стартану, пересоберу без тонны модулей
<Lex_Sh> хочется секса? сделай make allnoconfig и включай только то, что нужно)))
<Lex_Sh> что за патч то?
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: мне кажется чтобы разобраться "что нужно", потребуется год жизни... За 10 лет конфиг разросся так, что ой
<Lex_Sh> ну, не думаю что так много)
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: да хрень одна, с Embedded controller. Сыпятся ошибки ACPI, клава глючит, перезагрузка без выемки аккумулятора не работает
<Lex_Sh> lspci, lsusb,lscpu в этом помогут
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: причем началось год назад. Я всё грешил на то, что что-то сделал с ноутом, а сегодня нашел тред, где челы с идентичным ноутом имеют идентичные проблемы. И патч к drivers/acpi/ec.c прилагается
<Onkeltem> lscpu? ну ка ну ка
<Lex_Sh> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/lscpu.1.html
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: стопудово пересобирать надо, у меня в конфиге сейчас даже мой проц не выбран
<Onkeltem> Lex_Sh: да уж посмотрел
<Lex_Sh> угу, под core2 запилить
<Lex_Sh> некоторые модификации умеют собирать ядро и с march=native, например zen-kernel
<Lex_Sh> правда в твоём случае оно ну нужно
<Lex_Sh> не*
<Lex_Sh> впрочем, это всё при желании можно и самому поправит
<Lex_Sh> у меня чтото acpi тоже не очень хорошо работает
<Onkeltem> Мне предстоит разобраться во всём этом... Я тут возмечтал роутер мечты собрать. Нашел железо, сижу вот мечтаю
<Lex_Sh> ноут греется скатина
<Onkeltem> http://soekris.com/products/net6501.html - вот!
<artus> это чего за железяка такая?
<Onkeltem> ну, там написано. Да и по характеристикам понятно - общецелевая, для всяких сетевых штук
<Onkeltem> 4 гигабитных изернета например :)
<artus> а стоит сикок?
<Onkeltem> $400
<Onkeltem> около того
<Onkeltem> Сейчас еще одну покажу, даже вендора нашел в России...
<artus> нафиг )))
<Onkeltem> http://www.lex.com.tw/product/sbcboard-home-networking.htm - тут целый список
<Onkeltem> http://www.lex.com.tw/product/3I525U_b.htm - вот эта например
<Onkeltem> в ней даже 3G есть :)
<Onkeltem> при заказе от 100 штук, могут впаять SSD, уже узнавал :)
 * Onkeltem решил сегодня не спать
<Lex_Sh> ох ё
<Lex_Sh> полшестого
<Lex_Sh> таки пора поспаь немного
<Onkeltem> real	125m29.634s\n  user	98m13.804s
<Onkeltem> зато собрал 3200 модулей, под всё остальное
<Onkeltem> чего у меня нет :)
<Lex_Sh> жесть какая
<shnaps> Всем привет. Тут возник такой вопрос: если альтернатива делфи в убунте?
<vamadir> народ есть смысл качать ежедневную сборку?
<vamadir> дайли которая
<vamadir> или релизы будут стабильнее?
<vamadir> а ладно, пойду скачаю
<User619[web]> помогите пожалуйста! умаляю вас! мне нужно отключить дискретную видюху на ноуте по этой: http://habrahabr.ru/post/94032/ инструкции.
<User619[web]> я застрял на этом: "Собираем пакет командой debuild или dpkg-buildpackage на выбор, устанавливаем и добавляем в /etc/modules название модуля hp_acpi_kill — теперь при загрузке системы дискретная видеокарта будет отключаться и энергопотребление резко падать
<User619[web]> перерыл весь инет, но так и не понял, как именно это сделать :(
<User619[web]> пожалуйста, пожалуйста, пожалуйста!!!
<openvoid> чтобы совсем отключить - это в биосе, если есть опция
<openvoid> можно сделать чтобы она не использовалась
<User619[web]> в биосе нету такой опции
<User619[web]> у меня ноут от HP
<openvoid> вторая видюха тоже ati?
<User619[web]> intel
<User619[web]> понимаю, что ati, а точнее amd сильнее, но мне уже пох. только бы отключить этот amd
<openvoid> работают обе?
<User619[web]> энергию потребляют обе из-за чего ноут быстро разряжается, если работает от батареи
<User619[web]> но вообще работает хорошо только intel'кая.
<User619[web]> amd нужно отключить, чтобы не разряжала ноут
<openvoid> насчёт энергии не уверен, но если в /etc/X11/xorg.conf убрать все секции, где написано radeon а оставить только intel - то система использовать её не будет
<User619[web]> у меня стоит запрет на редактирование этого файла
<andrex> User619[web]: так ты дебку то собрал или нет?
<openvoid> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andrex> я чёт не понял малехо, ты не можеш модуль добавить или деб собрать
<User619[web]> я пакет собрать не могу. там написано командой debuild или dpkg-buildpackage
<User619[web]> объясните как это сделать тупому
<openvoid> вот пример xorg с двумя ati интегрированной и дискретной
<openvoid> 11.10?
<openvoid> http://paste.pro/5146225
<andrex> cd куда распаковал тарбол и dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<User619[web]> я сохранил все файлы в папку /home/stas/Загрузки
<openvoid> и вот тот же конфиг, только интегрированная катра убрана http://paste.pro/5146226
<andrex> ну распакуй перейди в папку с распакованным тарболом и выполни комманду
<User619[web]> получилось 4 файла: hp-acpi-kill-1.0.tar.gz, dkms.conf, Makefile, hp_acpi_kill.c. что с ними делать?
<andrex> hp-acpi-kill-1.0.tar.gz распакуй
<User619[web]> я только неделю на убунте, поэтому ничего в этом не понимаю. можно привести строчки которые  втерминал нужно вбить?
<andrex> !make
<ubuntuhelp> make is Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation
<andrex> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<andrex> читай короче
<andrex> труф
<andrex> тебе просто make нужно выполнить
<andrex> чтобы hp_acpi_kill.c скомпилять
<User619[web]> мда...
<User619[web]> пичаль(
<User619[web]> почитаю конечно, но вряд-ли разберусь. не программист я...
<User619[web]> столько геморра, чтобы видеокарту отключить o_O
<Amblnb-> Обычно наоборот
<Amblnb-> Отсюда вывод. Пользуйся советами по подключению )
<User619[web]> какими советами по подключению?
<Amblnb-> Ну будешь настраивать чтоб она заработала, а в итоге отвалится
<andrex> User619[web]: потом добавить его в /lib/modules/linux(версия) и выполнить modprobe hp_блала или добавить в файл /etc/modules или как там его
<andrex> чтобы при запуске подрубался
<andrex> User619[web]: совет один прежде чем чёто покупать посмотри это тут https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<User619[web]> короче буду ждать, когда разрабы из каноникал встроят поддержку гибридных видеокарт
<andrex> ну это уже не от них зависит, а от разрабов дров на видео и от ваяйщиков ядра
<vamadir> вы про оптимус?
<vamadir> вроде как есть поддержка гибридок. bumblebee
<vamadir> насчте ати не уверен но нвидиа точно еть
<User619[web]> у меня ати
<User619[web]> может в будущем и появится что-то аналогичное для моей видюхи
<vamadir> посмотри на сайте. Там есть описание
<User619[web]> там про ати или амд нислова(
<vamadir> хотя отключить можно только ати. т.е. intel+ati либо intel. Ati отдельно не будет никогда работать
<User619[web]> вот почему было не сделать поддежрку гиьридных карт intel+amd?(((
<andrex> или каталист с сайта амд скачать там вроде уже есть какаято фича правда не знаю выключает она второе видео или нет
<vamadir> технология новая
<User619[web]> драйвера на ати ставил. переключатель там действительно есть, но он не фурычит. тупо виснет все(
<andrex> ну можеш погуглить ubuntu ati + intel  может чё найдёшь толковое
<andrex> User619[web]: sudo aticonfig --px-dgpu так пробовал, правда иксы ребутать нужно
<andrex> ?
<andrex> вгенте уже вовсю переключают, в бубунте подавно должно быть чёто в репах для этого
<Gakonis> 123
<andrex> 202cb962ac59075b964b07152d234b70
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<sharikoff> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332741816_6599176_7117e9fb74.png секас?
<Zerox> hello world
<Zerox> привет всем, кто-нибудь поможет?
<Zerox> не запускается бубунта
<Zerox> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Zerox> !nVidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Zerox> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<Zerox> !fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> fdisk — общее название системных утилит для управления разделами жёсткого диска. Инфо: man fdisk
<Zerox> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Zerox> Hello world
<Zerox> everybody here?
<User315[web]> скажите почему когда я пишу в терминале: "echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch". он пишет мне: "отказано  в доступе"
<Zerox> под рутом пишешь?
<User315[web]> sudo не решает проблемы(
<User315[web]> да
<Zerox> sudo -s?
<Zerox> я не в курсе тогда
<User315[web]> да
<User315[web]> не пускает сволочь
<Zerox> кто-нибудь знает как сохранить fdisk в рековери мод?
<Zerox> лайв сиди и тд не возможны в моей ситуации
<Zerox> только если зайти в рековери мод там под рутом зайти
<Zerox> открываю фдиск, правлю как надо, не дает сохранить
<Zerox> нема прав говорит
<Zerox> логинюсь под юзером, которым правил в прошлый раз, та же история
<Zerox> кто-нибудь поможет?
<Zerox> ребят
<Zerox> надо fdisk сохранить
<Zerox> а прав нет -.-
<mortuary> а почему в бете 12.04 апдейт манагер не запускается автораном?
<Zerox> меня он всегда бесил
<Resager> я надеюсь и не будет. Он вечно выскакивает и предлагает обновляться. Даже если отключаешь
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь в Москве билайн-вай-фай юзал? Как оно?
<Kyshtynbai> не который бесплатный, а который впа
<andrex> Zerox: если у тебя не запускается значит ты сломал чтото, вот и всё, у меня запускается
<andrex> mortuary:
<andrex> Zerox: а как ты его запустил то без прав?
<mortuary> andrex, да нет, по дефолту
<andrex> ну скажи ему чтоб автоматом обновлялся тогда и всё
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, делаю свои кастомные обои для гном2, по типу тех, что есть в дефолте - такой космос с автосменой. создал директорию в /usr/share/backgrounds, скопировал файлы, поправил xml, но в параметрах внешнего вида новые обои не
<Kyshtynbai> появились. Кто-то сталкивался с таким?
<Kyshtynbai> А, разобрался.
<NoOova> Господа, проблема с зависимостями
<NoOova>  gimp : Зависит: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.7.5) но 2.7.4-2011102201~oo будет установлен
<NoOova>         Зависит: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) но 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 будет установлен
<NoOova> что делать?
<|rapidsp|> удовлетворять зависимости
<NoOova> как я их удовлетворю если в репах нету libglib2.31.2
<|rapidsp|> не помню, в подобных случаях я вроде удалял упомянутые пакеты...
<Gakonis> 123
<|rapidsp|> а гимп какойто из ppa?
<|rapidsp|> а гимп какойто из ppa?
<NoOova> |rapidsp|: напиши пожалуйста предыдущее ещё раз
<|rapidsp|> не помню, в подобных случаях я вроде удалял упомянутые пакеты...
<NoOova> яя какраз иксы перезагружал
<NoOova> если удалить libglib то там сносится и ubuntu-desktop и прочее
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> на 600 мегабайт сносится
<NoOova> гимп 2.7 из ппа
<|rapidsp|> а гимп из деба чтоли?
<|rapidsp|> аа
<NoOova> нет
<NoOova> 2.7
<Kyshtynbai> NoOova: а aptitude build-dep gimp если сделать? Или не то:
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<NoOova> все началось с того что я тестово хотел осс вместо альсы поставить
<NoOova> по мануалу
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> потестить звук на звуковушке
<Kyshtynbai> иль ты не собираешь?
<NoOova> не
<NoOova> не собираю
<NoOova> ставлю из пакета
<NoOova> а что за build-dep?
<NoOova> типа построитьб зависимости?
<NoOova> походу игнорировать зависимости
<NoOova> скоро всю систему доломаю
<NoOova> хотя нет, не поставило
<NoOova> не понятно что щас делать
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> [koshka]: коте ку
<mortuary> какая же няшка 12.04, не нарадуюсь)
<NoOova> а что в ней такого хорошего
<mortuary> у меня например на стареньком комбайне летает, даш отлично работает
<mortuary> а что плохого?)
<|rapidsp|> ставишь в нее кеды и радуешься :)
<mortuary> не прижилось у меня кде, хотя амарок помню был отличный)
<|rapidsp|> чтото vlc чтоли пилят... перестал он у меня видео открывать, виснет...
<mortuary> |rapidsp|, не знаю я его не юзаю
<XuMuK> ку
<NoOova> хм у меня всетаки проблема в libglib 2.31.2
<NoOova> где его взять
<NoOova> для 11.10
<baronos> NoOova: собирай http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/glib/2.31/glib-2.31.2.tar.bz2
<NoOova> спасибо
<NoOova> системе осталось жить около суток
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> не, мне то что я соберу, поставлю
<NoOova> система то не узнает что у меня стоит пакет glib 2.31.2
<NoOova> или мне пакет надо собрать и поставиьт?
<NoOova> baronos: ну его нафиг.
<NoOova> чтото не собирается в пакет. поставлю старый гимп =(
<mortuary> совем плохой стал, но где в gedit находятся снипетсы?)
<NoOova> в гедите есть сниеты?
<NoOova> снипеты?
<mortuary> есть)
<mortuary> не помню вот только где
<NoOova> а для чего оно надо?
<NoOova> если код писать, можно что нибудь более приятное использовать
<mortuary> ну я как то в нем привык, мне много не нужно)
<NoOova> geany\bluefish
<mortuary> если что-то глобальное то я netbeans предпочитаю
<NoOova> а что за код?
<mortuary> в гедите в основном html правлю
<NoOova> если нетбинс, предполагаю php или java
<mortuary> а насчет нетбинса ты прав
<NoOova> пхп?
<mortuary> yep
<NoOova> ну тогда как бесплатный редактор - KomodoEdit
<NoOova> очень удобен
<NoOova> если надо Ide то либо KomodoIDE либо PhpStorm
<NoOova> шторм очень в проектах удобен
<NoOova> комодо иде очень удобно в редактировании удаленных фйликов с множеством фенечек
<mortuary> нужно будет прокрутить
<NoOova> а у шторма замечательные подсказки по коду
<NoOova> тока они платные, но лечаться
<NoOova> комодоедит бесплатент
<NoOova> мне кажется он тебе очень понравится
<NoOova> http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit
<mortuary> note++ прям
<NoOova> )) не не не
<NoOova> нотепад++ делает контекстонезависимые подсказки
<NoOova> этот немного смотрит что где можно
<mortuary> а для html что посоветуешь, geany\bluefish?
<NoOova> для html опять же PhpStorm или KomodoIDE
<NoOova> но шторм потрясает своей удобностью для зтмль
<NoOova> знает какие атрибуты у всех элементов
<NoOova> знает све цсс селекторы и свойства
<NoOova> все
<NoOova> умеет ZEN-кодить
<mortuary> ты меня заинтриговал)
<NoOova> )))
<NoOova> напоминает по умности вижуалстудию
<SergeyIT> gedit тоже все знает, если книжку рядом положить
<mortuary> :D
<NoOova> Дак оно же не обязательно, но очень приятно когда он шуршит и думает
<NoOova> шторм можно скачать на рутрекере помоему
<NoOova> напомните пожалуйста команду чтобы системапросканила библиотеки и подгрузила
<NoOova> чтото вроде ldчтототам
<|rapidsp|> ldconfig ?
<NoOova> да но не помогло =(
<NoOova> error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<|rapidsp|> а он есть?
<NoOova> понятия не имею что за gegl
<NoOova> снесу щас все геглы
<NoOova> и заново поставлю
<baronos> ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gegl/0.1/
<NoOova> во. переставил геглы и шимп
<NoOova> гимп
<NoOova> помогло, старый гимп завелся
<baronos> или исползуй поиск http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=libgegl
<sharikoff> rgh
<sharikoff> ]fgh
<sharikoff> fgh
<sharikoff> fgh
<sharikoff> ой
<amigo> флудер
<brestows> спамер!
<NoOova> блин
<NoOova>  gimp : Зависит: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.7.5) но 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 будет установлен
<NoOova>         Зависит: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) но 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 будет установлен
<baronos> ищи все эти зависимости в деб пакетах))
<NoOova> нету этого 2.31.2 блин =(
<NoOova> можно его принудительно как нибудь постаивть
<NoOova> без разрешения зависимостей
<NoOova> так, вроде можно
<NoOova> теперь надо понять как мне его вообще скачать, этот пакет
<NoOova> походу apt-get download
<NoOova> ааааааррррррррр
<NoOova> все сломал опять
<NoOova> gnome-shell --replace --display=:0.0 - Ошибка сегментирования
<NoOova> все. приехали
<SergeyIT> да только тронулись... (
<NoOova> =( 12.04 поставлю с нуля
<NoOova> пока потерплю
<mortuary> а почему гимп из коробки выпилили интересно?
<brestows> mortuary: места жалко было :)
<mortuary> да наверно)
<NoOova> все поломалось =(
<NoOova> гном больше не работает (до первого открывания меню)
<NoOova> гном классик не запускается
<NoOova> работает только юнити
<NoOova> как мне восстановить систему?
<SergeyIT> счастливый, у меня юнити не кажет
<NoOova> ага притом что  им не пользуюсь
<SergeyIT> а я пользовался
<NoOova> мне поможет отключение всех дистрибов. переустановка ubuntu-desktop, xserver и gnome-shell?
<NoOova> тьфу. отключение всех репозиториев
<NoOova> =(
<sharikoff>  я сделал это хе хе
<mortuary> nuvolaplayer : Зависит: libunity6 (>= 3.4.6) но он не может быть установлен
<mortuary> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<mortuary> =(
<mortuary> что за битые пакеты? как их поглядеть и исправить?
<baronos> сервер поставиь американский
<wds[web]> Добрый день. Если есть кто живой, подскажите что ставить. Машинка на селероне 1.6, сокет 775, 512 мб оперативки. Что ставить свежую убунту или какой-нибудь старый релиз, что бы бегало сносно? Намашине будет юзаться офисный пакет и всё.
<mortuary> wds[web], lubuntu, xubuntu
<only_you> wds[web]: lubuntu
<wds[web]> Окей. Спасибо :)
<NoOova> Все =(
<NoOova> мб можно как то не переустанавливать систему
<NoOova> потер ubuntu-desktop* unity* gnome* gdm
<NoOova> назад получилось поставить только unity2d и gdm
<NoOova> ну и ubuntu-desktop
<NoOova> как гном поставить? там щас куча неразрешимых зависимостей
<wds[web]> И снова добрый день. Последовал совету использовать lubuntu для дохлого компьютера. Скачал, зарезал, попытался поставить. Выдаёт "Disabling irq#22" и стоит на месте...
<wds[web]> Загуглил, говорят какой-то девайс глючит, попробовал вытащить и выключить всё что можно. (Всё кроме DVD), не помогло.
<baronos> NoOova: на либглиб ругается?
<wds[web]> ubuntu 10.04.4 тоже ругается на irq#22 но прожовывает его и двигает дальше =\
<NoOova> baronos: уже нет
<wds[web]> Он не пишет на что он ругается. Просто Disabling irq#22 и всё
<baronos> NoOova: что ему там надо?
<NoOova> конкретно сейчас на libedataserverui
<NoOova> говорит что ему надо 3.2.2 но стоит 3.2.0
<baronos> 32бит или 64?
<NoOova> x86 32
<NoOova> но ядро с poe
<baronos> NoOova: хмм, зависимостей для него много, я так понял у тебя сейчас убунту 11.10?
<NoOova> или как там нащзывается расширение адресного пространстваоперативы
<NoOova> да
<NoOova> 11/10
<NoOova> ю
<NoOova> .
<baronos> обновляй на гном 3,2,2,1
<baronos> NoOova: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=oneiric
<NoOova> гном или гном-шелл
<NoOova> baronos: я не могу посмотреть к сожалению
<NoOova> сижу с tty
<baronos> NoOova: ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<NoOova> забыл комунду для добавления ппа =(
<baronos> добавь, потом sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<baronos> add-apt-repostitory вроде
<baronos> но не ручаюсь что может всё заработать, но кое какие зависимости могут ращрешится, хотя и гном должен будет запустится
<NoOova> чтото пошло
<NoOova> 90 метров
<NoOova> но пакетов gnome и gnome-shell там небыло
<baronos> потом сделаешь apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<baronos> или можно аптитуде попробовать
<wds[web]> Хэлп ми браза :)
<Nekto-VDV> Всем привет:) с вайном поможете разобраться?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova> чорт не успел аскнуть
<baronos> NoOova: ты давай, восстанавливай гш))))
<Nekto-VDV> Хочу запустить warspear online через wine (ubuntu 10.04) сразу вылетает при запуске:( мож че не так поставил? ставил с центра прилож.
<baronos> Nekto-VDV: через терминал запускай и смотри на что ругается
<Nekto-VDV> я новенький в ubuntu, какая команда?
<NoOova> щас в еволюшн дата сервере чтото не так
<baronos> Nekto-VDV: заходишь в папку с игрой, и выполняешь wine warspear.exe
<NoOova> wine путьдоexeфйлв
<artus> Nekto-VDV, это канал вайна? ты на форуме не нашол темы по вайну? или уже из хелп.убунту.ру мануал выпилили?
<baronos> NoOova: через аптитуде попробуй
<openvoid> у меня под вайном вообще ничего не работает кроме совсем простых программ
<baronos> вот под виндой не работает ничего, а под вайном все работает (почти все) :D
<NoOova> baronos: я через него и ставлю
<NoOova> он хоть как то плюет на зависимости
<NoOova> в отличии от апта
<baronos> NoOova: ты же че то компилил, да?
<baronos> NoOova: зайди туда что компилил снеси sudo make uninstall , потом переставь либы попробуй, те которые из реп идут. ну а на крайняк я бы переставил СО и не мучался)
<NoOova> baronos: не я не компилил
<NoOova> т/е/ компилил но
<NoOova> делал только мейк
<NoOova> мейк инсталл не сделал
<NoOova> хотел пакет собратьно там чтото не прокатило
<NoOova> не сдал систему загаживать
<Nekto-VDV> nekto@nekto-laptop:~$ wine warspear.exe
<Nekto-VDV> fixme:service:scmdatabase_autostart_services Auto-start service L"MountMgr" failed to start: 2
<Nekto-VDV> fixme:service:scmdatabase_autostart_services Auto-start service L"PlugPlay" failed to start: 2
<Nekto-VDV> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\warspear.exe"
<baronos> NoOova: значит какие то дебы ставил сторонние выше версии которые хотят такие же зависимости, их сносить надо
<NoOova> а как их найти
<NoOova> ставил да вроде
<Nekto-VDV> вот так говорит:( непонятно
<artus> !wine | Nekto-VDV
<ubuntuhelp> Nekto-VDV: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<artus> Nekto-VDV, канал вайна видиш?
<baronos> NoOova: что ставил, вспоминай, и удаляй через апт
<Nekto-VDV> канал вайна?
<artus> Nekto-VDV, /join #winehq и туда с вопросами по вайну
<Nekto-VDV> ок спс
<NoOova> baronos: не помню ((( помоему чтото связанное с OSS и DEBIAN
<NoOova> т/е/ оба слова были в названии пакета
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: логи апта
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: в логи смотреть многопоздно
<NoOova> я уже пакетов 1000 наверно атронул сегодня
<NoOova> помоему пакет libsdldeianoss
<NoOova> я его потер уже
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а че у тя там вообще?
<NoOova> у меня щас убунта 11/10
<NoOova> точнее точто от нее осталось
<NoOova> а осталось - юнити 2д
<NoOova> в планах было снести вообще все
<NoOova> поставить гном3
<NoOova>  восстановить поодному
<NoOova> конфиги же остаются
<NoOova> но так сделать не получилось =(
<NoOova> gnome щас не стаивтся
<NoOova> ругается на evolution-data-server
<artus> NoOova, и не получитцо) как показала практика если в убунте че нить снести прибитое гвоздями, она ломаетцо)
<artus> NoOova, и того, харош по ентеру щелкать) вро де ж не маленький )
<TheFalkorr> а ты едс сносил?Оо
<baronos> NoOova: ставь альтернейт инсталл без гуя, потом устанавливай гном-десктоп, или иди на дебиан тестинг, если хочешь гном3 рабочий))
<NoOova> а что такое едс =)
<NoOova> помоему это напряжение на источнике питания =)
<NoOova> все началось с того что я снес альсу
<NoOova> и хотел поставить осс
<NoOova> хотя прочитал 5 раз что система может сломаться
<NoOova> и всетаки что мне щас делать
<NoOova> у меня на флешке лежит вот убунта но помоему реинстал это последний выход
<mortuary> превед реинстал)
<NoOova> что ещё можно сделать
<baronos> переставь и не мучайся имхо. ибо будешь дольше восстанавливать
<Nekto-VDV> такая проблема, не хотят подключаться онлайн игры, игра работает, а к инету похоже не подкл. (usb mts, ubuntu 10.04 nbr)
<Nekto-VDV> assault cube, battle tanks говорят что нету серверов для подключения, хотя у друзей все работает
<|rapidsp|> может у них hosts как то переписан
<baronos> Nekto-VDV: http://www.winehq.org/ справа там есть поиск, вбиваешь название игры и смотришь что там нужно для этой игры
<NoOova> помоему battle-tanks игрушка линуксовая
<NoOova> нативная
<Nekto-VDV> baranos: я не про вайн
<pr0mode> драсте
<Nekto-VDV> линуксовая
<pr0mode> чёт тихо сегодня какт-то ...
<noyabr> pr0mode: так часто же
<brestows> Linux стабилен - о чем трепаться ?
<wds[web]> :)
<wds[web]> О том как собрать vlc под ubuntu с поддержкой mpeg.
<pr0mode> ммм
<pr0mode> apt-get install vlc не помогает? )
<wds[web]> знаетет нет...
<brestows> и снова тишина... я же говорю все идет по маслу
<pr0mode> = ubuntu-restricted-extras добавить
<wds[web]> оно их не ставит... кодеки то не православные...
<brestows> * файлы форматов MPEG-1, MPEG-2 и MPEG-4/DivX на жестком диске, оптических приводах и т. п. 
<brestows> все поддерживает :)
<brestows> а вот отсутствие кодеков у тебя в системе никак не зависит от vlc
<pr0mode> ну вроде как вместе с vlc тянет и кодеки с реп, разве нет? ))
<wds[web]> он их открывает через что-то своё, но нужно не это. Нужно транслировать видео с камеры и конвертировать его на лету из h264 в flv )
<brestows> wds[web] w32-codec как-то так пакет назывался
<wds[web]> Под фряхой make install и в путь. Под ubuntidebianame шиш с маслом
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<pr0mode> ку
<brestows> кукареку!
<mortuary> видели какая штуковина http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/xbmc-media-center-110-released-install.html ?)
<brestows> mortuary: ты опоздал уже видели :)
<mortuary> brestows, в живую?)
 * Kyshtynbai настроил два монитра и две звуковые карты. Оказалось, с помощью двух софтин это делается несколькими щелчками мыши.
<brestows> да :) у меня дома htpc на нем :) вчера обновил :)
<admin-skif-biz> как запустить погодный скрипт на питоне?
<mortuary> brestows, здорово, ну как, нравится?)
<brestows> очень даже :)
<mortuary> выглядит вкусне
<brestows> очень и глюков у меня пока нет
<Kyshtynbai> Это типа для проектора?
<Kyshtynbai>  
<Kyshtynbai> ой сорри.
<mortuary> у меня ps3 медиа сервер крутится, но я смотрю в сторону этой штуковины)
<mortuary> Kyshtynbai, почти)
<Kyshtynbai> mortuary: у тебя по проводам? по вай-файю медиа будет пахать? скорости хватит?
<Kyshtynbai> *видео хд
<mortuary> Kyshtynbai, у меня по вайфаю
<mortuary> Kyshtynbai, вполне пригодно)
<mortuary> правда у меня куча девайсов по нему висит, иногда канал забивается
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: HD, HD рознь
<brestows> не у меня все по локалке в гигибитку :)
<brestows> так надежнее:)
<brestows> WiFi для телефонов планшета и ноутов :)
<brestows> все остальное по старинек на витой паре
<mortuary> brestows, небось и сервер на балконе стоит)
<VolonoFF> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> sharikoff: тут?
<brestows> mortuary нет в столе, я сделал себе большой стол компутерный двухтумбовый в одном барахло разное, во второй тубе врезаны направляющие как в серверных стойках и на них уже держится сервак 1U свит гигабитный модем и т.п.
<VolonoFF> люди подскажите какую версию системы лучше всего поставить для быстродействия ?
<Kyshtynbai> brestows: жужжит как сволочь наверное :) ?
<TheFalkorr> VolonoFF: 5.04
<brestows> VolonoFF: все зависит от комплектухи ПК
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: все на водянке :)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе
<brestows> благо в столе места вагон
<brestows> ведь в эту тумбу уже ничего не поставишь вот и запихнул туда водянку, на задней стороне радиатор медный большой, он охлаждает воду с водянки сервака и стационарника
<Kyshtynbai> хотя я этим охлаждающим системам не доверяю. Так радиаторы неподвижные да вентилятор, а так и компрессор, и рабочее тело не дай Бог разольётся...
<VolonoFF> AMD Atlon 64 X2 dual Core 7750 black edition2.7, Asus (M4N78-AM) AM2? GEFORS 8200 800MHZ (PS-6400),2гига  оперативы
<pr0mode> вот блин. дравов нету на хп 1102 (((
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: не все там нормально
<Kyshtynbai> Ну, и хорошо :) !
<VolonoFF> а кстати Xubuntu кто то юзает ?
<Amblnb> Много жэ этих сборок хп )
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: все сделано своими руками, так что протечки быть не могет :)
<Kyshtynbai> Молодец) комрессор покупал? или из холодильника вынул)? Мне для аэрографа нужен) но они гады дорогие.
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: покупал
<brestows> я купил компресср и шланги водоблоки вытачивал сам из меди
<noyabr> VolonoFF: я пользовался раньше
<abra> VolonoFF, я
<VolonoFF> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<VolonoFF> !quit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='quit'
<mortuary> Volkodav, я какое время на крысе сидел
<mortuary> ой
<mortuary> ушел уже
<Volkodav> ha ?
<pr0mode> кто - нибудь ставил расшареный по сети мастдайный hp P1102?
<wds[web]> hp ненавижу...
<pr0mode> чёт тупит он, plugin какой-то ему нада ...
<brestows> ну так и поставь
<brestows> HP нормально в Linux работает
<brestows> покрайней мере у меня
<pr0mode> ммм, вроде поставил, но всё равно не печатает ))) ругается что плагин нужен
<brestows> так ты с оф сайта скачай и через него ставь он сам все выкачает и поставит
<brestows> покрайней мере с 10xx так
<pr0mode> hplips имеешь в виду?
<brestows> ну вроде как да
<brestows> я не помню как она называется
<pr0mode> ну чёт не всосал он у меня
<pr0mode> ладно, буду мучить ///
<wds[web]> А у меня вот как раз нифига и не поставилось, что я только не пробовал. hp 1020... будь он проклят ><
<pr0mode> с 1020 проблем вообще никаких, влёт ставится
<wds[web]> ну вот у меня почему-то ни в какую =\
<Kyshtynbai> Как в ритмнбоксе добавить свои поисковые системы текстов? А то те, которые есть, не очень разбираются в метале :) .
<pr0mode> хмм, имя сетевого принтера ведь без знаков % пишется?
<pr0mode> или %20 - это пробелы в названии? о_0
<wds[web]> пробелыканешн )
<pr0mode> ну тогда всё должно работать )))
<NoOova> Вот и все =(
<NoOova> чистая система
<NoOova> теперь вопрос, где взять гном 3.2.2
<NoOova> из какого ппа
<NoOova> походу не из какого
<NoOova> просто ставить
<pr0mode> эхх, не победил я сегодня hp, пойду домой )))
<NoOova> pr0mode: стой
<pr0mode> да?
<NoOova> я подскажу как победить)
<pr0mode> говори )))
<NoOova> щас
<NoOova> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/st/0/topic285971.html
<NoOova> подобным образом
<pr0mode> и что это?
<NoOova> утебя кажется проблема была какаято подобная
<NoOova> надо сконструировать такой же переходник тока с lpt на usb
<pr0mode> у меня принтер сетевой, причёт на мастдайной шаре
<pr0mode> *причём
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<pr0mode> тут переходники не нужны
<pr0mode> нашёл вот что, может кому пригодится http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<pr0mode> всем до встречи ;)
<Onkeltem> Кто нить использует сборку ядра как benchmark?
<pr0mode> тыщ
<pr0mode> !pr0mode
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pr0mode'
<pr0mode> ((
<UNIm95> Onkeltem: да гентушники
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai: тут?
<NoOova> хм а где хранится конфиг пиджина
<andrex> в хомяке
<UNIm95> NoOova /home/usep/purple
<UNIm95> *~/.purple
<NoOova> спасио!
<NikitoZzZz> поздравляю себя!
<NoOova> с чем
<NikitoZzZz> настраивал шару вчера между ubuntu и win 7 по локалку, винда видела шару, ubuntu нет
<NikitoZzZz> предистория: на ноуте полетела винда, мне нужно было вытянуть от туда данные
<NikitoZzZz> я на ноут поставил ubuntu в режиме попробывать лайв
<NikitoZzZz> шару не расшарил)) забил на это, поставил решил поставить win 7 на ноут
<NikitoZzZz> в итоге все данные потерял, с этим и поздравляю себя =D
<NikitoZzZz> win 7 зачем то удаляет папки с диска
<NikitoZzZz> при установке
<andrex> оно их копирует в*.old
<NikitoZzZz> сейчас вот сижу и надеюсь Easy Recovery мне восстановить хоть что то
<artus> @voice NikitoZzZz
<artus> NikitoZzZz, /join #windows
<NikitoZzZz> на счёт old знаю
<NikitoZzZz> я в ubuntu когда находился удалил папки с win
<NikitoZzZz> оставил только данные
<NikitoZzZz> win 7 зачем то удалила эти данные при установке в этот же раздел
<NikitoZzZz> места свободного было достаточно
<artus> @kick NikitoZzZz если до тебя не доходит прозрачно ...
<Kyshtynbai> sharikoff: тут)
<sharikoff> и
<artus> sharikoff, ping
<sharikoff> artus:pong
<Kyshtynbai> о. в общем, реквизировал пару книг по цискам на бумаге тока хехе) по джуниперам нема. В электронке фигня. Ты в Маааскве бываешь? Я б передал. А то давай адрес, емсом могу отправит).
<Kyshtynbai> !private
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private'
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нибудь раскроет страшную тайну - с какими параметрами запускается скрипт weather.py для коньков?
<Kyshtynbai> Ubuntu 10.04 32 бита. 2 гига оперативной памяти. Если я поставлю ещё два, ось увидит их?
<baronos> установишь pae
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai: блин
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: если заменить\пересобрать ядро
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: 12.04 увидит из коробки.
<Kyshtynbai> 2.6.32-40-generic - вот это ядро видит, не знает никто?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, это пае?
<Kyshtynbai> ух как неохота пересобирать. Это ж с каждым обновлением ядра по-новой надо?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: не видит
<artus> Kyshtynbai, или тебе тоже ссылку на букварь дать? ))
<[Raiden]> 2.6.32-40-generic-pae
<Kyshtynbai> artus: [Raiden] поянл)
<[Raiden]> что только люди не делают, лиш бы не ставить 64бит
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> ))
<Kyshtynbai> двенашку чтоль поставить... я гнома боюсь.
<Kyshtynbai> третьего.
<|koshka|> Пасаны
<|koshka|> Декомпилятор java посоветуйте
<Kyshtynbai> sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae что неужели этого достаточно...
<[Raiden]> да
<Lex_Sh> а не надо канпелять 3к модулей
<Lex_Sh> и*
<[Raiden]> включение пае и сборка от установки отличается тем, чт надо выполнить на 2 команды больше, в общем-то
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> оно прям м граб само обновит? ну чудеса, чудеса
<Kyshtynbai> *и
<Lex_Sh> обновляет не оно, оно просто запускает грабовский скрипт
<Kyshtynbai> а вот меня интересует такой вопрос. если обновление ядра придёт от каноникал, так как это же лтс, оно будет с поддержкое пае или нет?
<baronos> постаывишь пае и будет пае приходить
<Kyshtynbai> Всем большое спасибо!
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> звякнул мой пров. мол вы нашими услугами уже пять лет юзаетесь. мы вам подраок. скорость в 2 раза выше за тоже бабло
<artus> бабло тоже но платить 2 раза в месяц :D
<Kyshtynbai> это мне Довлатова напомнило: "Деньги хорошие? -Хорошие. Но мало.".
<shenmue> да вот обманули . пришел. тариф тот же. скорость таже
<shenmue> хотя зачем мне в принципе 30мб\с ?
<baronos> я бы на телевизор повесил инет и смотрел в HD инет тв
<[Raiden]> сча найти тв с выходом в сеть не проблема
<[Raiden]> Я тут забавную инфу слышал, что вроде в россии цифровое вещание начинается но не в двб-т , а в двб-т2
<[Raiden]> чего могут уметь типа не все тв
<andrex> я тоже слышал, причём в том году ещё, пока стех пор никаких изменений)
<shenmue> в итоге всё окончилось на прямой трансляции выборов
<sharikoff> спросите меня про тв =) я там работаю =)
<Kyshtynbai> хм. а в чем вообще ожидать прироста производительности от увелечения объёма оперативной памяти? А то я и восемь воткну раз пае до 64 позволяет.
<shenmue> sharikoff почему там врут?
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai оперативка это первое что стоит менять для повышения производительности
<sharikoff> http://dirty.ru/comments/343177
<andrex> скорее винт
<[Raiden]> 2гб уже есть смысл менять
<shenmue> было бы оперативы много я бы ос с харда в лайврежиме бы грузил
<shenmue> всю в оперативу бы загнал. во шустрая будет =)))
<Kyshtynbai> а что туда ваще загружается? ядро+модули, ещё что?
<[Raiden]> можно в нормальном режиме. после загрузки инирд вызывать рсинк , и делать чрут в рам. А при поверофф снова рсинк
<[Raiden]> что бы записать изменения на диск
<shenmue> процессы, кэш , иксы , оболочка , сервера звуковые капсы и прочие спичдиспечтеры
<amigo> [Raiden]: какое нецулувое расходование памяти однако
<amigo> *целе
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> amigo: q
<shenmue> где мои 30 мбит? на большом каретном... где мой новый тариф? на большом каретном
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: ты бы позвонил им. может они чего забыли? может шейпинг тебе забыли изменить или что у них есть ещё там
<sharikoff> я седня сделал carp
<andrex> shenmue: ябы сказал в рифму, но страшно)
<sharikoff> и он заработал
<[Raiden]> на самом деле т что я сказал даже не дорого. под систему если не засорять  4гб гам хватит - это ейчас пример 1т.р. , если ддр3 , даже меньше
<[Raiden]> рам*
<shenmue> andrex где ггде? ... в винде !
<andrex> shenmue: эт было первоапрельская шутка от прова, просто пунктуалны они черезчюр)
<shenmue> ну да.. развели лоха =(
<shenmue> лана пойду играть в морру
<shenmue> ал би бэк
<User154[web]> Всем привет!
<User154[web]> Кто нибудь тут запускал ОнЛайв на убунту?
<NoOova> а как поставить флешплеер
<andrex> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<NoOova> скопировал libflashplayer.so в /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<NoOova> но ничего не произошло
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а флешплугин инсталлер и адоб-флешплугин не про твою чес ть?
<NoOova> поставил флешплугин инсталлер - 0 эффекта
<NoOova> адобфлешплагин не пробовал
<NoOova> ща попробую
<jlewka> всем привет
<[Raiden]> вместо даша http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332784457_2589881_a0deb8acf8.png
 * andrex поспотрел люд в жабре, почти никого не узнал кроме оффа и есксума)
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332784671_3409422_7d9e03b733.png
<|koshka|> :-D
<|koshka|> Офффф
<|koshka|> NoOova, Пашааааа
<TheFalkorr> |koshka|: мяк
<|koshka|> Скай <3
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332784994_5484594_1abbb5403f.png , http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332785098_1936336_ac0d24fe43.png
<[Raiden]> \o/
<|koshka|> TheFalkorr, :-*:-*:-*
<TheFalkorr> не хулигань:)
<|koshka|> А че?))
<|koshka|> Палевно тут?
<jlewka> завестно)
<jlewka> и
<|koshka|> А че делать, если я его люблю а он меня нет?)
<jlewka> приворожить)
<jlewka> пробывали это чудо?  http://habrahabr.ru/post/140647/
<jlewka> xbmc
<artus> глючное оно
<TheFalkorr> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TewdjhTl3l4/T3CY2ARCfKI/AAAAAAAAEA0/36hz2TD86CI/h301/tumblr_m1hp45QRON1rsyeiqo1_1280.jpg
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: эт тебе намек
<TheFalkorr> @voice jlewka
<jlewka> =\
<jlewka> злой ты сегодня=\
<baronos> с конвертиком симпотичней смотрится расширение http://goo.gl/DnhpV http://goo.gl/HrfDT http://goo.gl/Qqhm2 )))
<jlewka> чего тут тихо то так?)
<jlewka> кстати, подскажите,  а можно как нить сделать так, что бы даже еси терминал закрыть через alt+f4 , history все равно сохранялась бы
<rapidsp> jlewka: а оно и так сохраняется
<jlewka> rapidsp, не всегда к сожалению..(
<rapidsp> может у тебя нет прав на .bash_history?
<[Raiden]> jlewka: в каких случаях не сохраняется?
<jlewka> ну по крайне мере, когда открто несколько терминалов и после их закрытия, команды не с всех терминол в истоию заносятся...
<|koshka|> TheFalkorr, <3
<jlewka> rapidsp, есть
<[Raiden]> познай zsh , там ещё и общая история есть. в  1терминале пишешь, а в другом можешь юзать как историю
<[Raiden]> не переоткрывая
<[Raiden]> вроде
<artus> есть такое дело
<[Raiden]> и ещё масса фигни
<bosyi> есть такое дело. скажу и я )
<jlewka> да и в баше много фишек...
<baronos> O_o баш отдыхает
<[Raiden]> jlewka: возможно не сохраняется если ты комады выполняешь из под mc
<jlewka> что там такого осбенного чего нелья сделать в баше?)
<[Raiden]> почему ещё может не сохраняться я не знаю
<TheFalkorr> |koshka|: и че тя в жабе нима?
<jlewka> [Raiden], mc ?
<|koshka|> artus, рррр
<|koshka|> Ща зайду
<[Raiden]> jlewka: моя теория снимается, если ты такой вопрос задал
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> ))))
<[Raiden]> jlewka: например тут ест ьдописка ключей команд, можно вызвать ман посередине написания команды, можно включить курсор выбора между вариантами по табу...
<[Raiden]> темы ещё есть
<[Raiden]> оформления PS1
<jlewka> man  посередине написание команды... заманчиво)))
<[Raiden]> негномовский подход ) слишком мног офункций.
<|koshka|> TheFalkorr, зашла:-)
<jlewka> вот, сейчас к примеру, открыл 3 терминала, в каждом выполнил  по несколько команд, а потом всех закрыл по alt-f4 , и  результате история сохранилась ток с одного
<jlewka> [Raiden], нус, попробуем тогда)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: а в истории нету уже тех команд котоыре ты выполнил? может опция резать дубликаты включена
<jlewka> хм... возможно
<[Raiden]> ctrl+r поиск
<[Raiden]> еле погрепай файл истории
<[Raiden]> или
<jlewka> не... так тоже не находятся
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> баг какой-то
<artus> HISTFILE="$HOME/.zsh_history" HISTSIZE=50000 SAVEHIST=50000 , а чего у тебя там в баше таком распрекрасном ищи сам ))
<artus> setopt APPEND_HISTORY       # Дополнять файл истории setopt INCAPPENDHISTORY     # Дополнять историю сразу при выполнении команды <--- во чего  ешо есть)
<[Raiden]> бывает 1 проблема с зш
<[Raiden]> если кто-то пишет сложную команду с кучей условий , не всегда зш выполнит такой копипаст
<artus> ну не знаю, плюсы перекрывают все проблемы)
<Sergey_IT> команды надо наизусть учить
<[Raiden]> это да.
<artus> [Raiden], сложная команда на 100500 условий это уже изврат)
<[Raiden]> если возникает проблема можно просто вызвать bash
<artus> проще в шабанг обернуть и запустить
<[Raiden]> eue
<[Raiden]> yes
<jlewka> особенно когда комада с регекспами :)))
<jlewka> прям запомнишь их)
<artus> вот автокомплит в зсш выручает всяко )
<|koshka|> artus, :(
<artus> |koshka|, асясяй?
<Sergey_IT> |koshka|, завалила?
<|koshka|> Не
<|koshka|> Все ок
<Sergey_IT> а чего :( ?
<|koshka|> Артус мне не рад. .
<artus> |koshka|, уже и чаю отойти сделать низя? ))
<|koshka|> Ты тут разговаривал уже. Я видела все
<artus> |koshka|, тебя сюда подслушивать посадили а не подглядывать :P
<jlewka> хм.. а что удобно)
<jlewka> ток не привычно)
<|koshka|> Паша сбежал
<jlewka> команды можно не писать, а выбирать из списка)
<artus> jlewka, и это еще у тебя дефолтный конфиг )
<|koshka|> Скай бросил меня снова :(
<artus> |koshka|, шо, опять? ))
<jlewka> http://muhas.ru/?p=55 уже чей то стащил)
<artus> аа ))
<|koshka|> artus, снова :(
<artus> |koshka|, ась?
<artus> |koshka|, тебя вообще нет еще )) ты на учебе )
<jlewka> хм... а correct_all не мешает ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем!
<[v-8]_jupiter> gnome 3 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/  в 12.04 будет с compiz?
<[v-8]_jupiter> 12.04 будет зачетной походу
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: сча тоже мало что мешает использовать гном3 фоллбэк с компизом
<artus> тиихоо в лесу,  только не спит барсук, lunix на бук ставит барсук, вот и не спит барсук
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: так в 12,04 он часы в нужно месте , а не посредине панели. И тени есть. А по alt+f2 софт запускается. А то я в xubuntu поствил а там нету такого
<[Raiden]> положение часов меняется легко
<XuMuK> artus: ты се бук чтоль взял?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: как ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> И по alt+f2 как запуск делать?
<artus> XuMuK, нее, нафиг такое счастье )
<[Raiden]> я уж не помню как, а запуск по альт+ф2 и так врое есть, оно даже в гном-шелле есть, только ещё тупее чем раньше
<XuMuK> artus: када в героев след. замес?
<XuMuK> йа скачал
<artus> ну не сегодня точно )
<XuMuK> ну йо мае
<XuMuK> а чо так?
<[v-8]_jupiter> На nvidia тормозит kde и gnome3 ( Дрова ставил с сайта
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, на невидии ничего не тормозит
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332790618_1874711_5a19e772d5.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: почти верю. Но тормозит(если 3d использую)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а как часы сдвинул?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: у мен нвидия, 2 карты есть на обоих не тормозило
<bosyi> XuMuK, через wine играете?
<XuMuK> нет, нативные надыбали
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: я не помню, скорее всего , альт+пкм и переместить. Спроси гномеров )
<[v-8]_jupiter> этот класический гном будут розвивать?
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ну вот не тормозит же, и компизы всякие, и глючные кеды с плазмами и квинами , и герои пятые в вайне летают просто
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, может у тебя там конечно звезы так сошлись )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: нет, в федора 17 фоллбэк сессии уже не будет
<bosyi> XuMuK, где можно достать?
<XuMuK> bosyi: как узнаешь - скажи) да, не, конешн через вайн
<[Raiden]> хотя каноникал может поддерживать или любой чел может сессию описать без гном-шелла, но с софтом из гном3
<|koshka|> Оп оп
<[Raiden]> сами гномеры уже нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: понятно. Значит не стоит и ставить
<[v-8]_jupiter> Если он умирает
<artus> |koshka|, чегой котейка, скушно чтоль? )
<|koshka|> Угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> Будем cinnamon использовать
<[Raiden]> Для меня гном умер ещё когда гном3 был бетой )
<[Raiden]> сорь если что
<artus> [Raiden], нет тебе прощенья :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ну gnome 3 для планшетов ) А вот cinnamon вроде на gnome2 похож
<artus> что ж у вас за манечка то такая, вякую гадость на плааншеты совать )
<XuMuK> artus: кулачкова)
<XuMuK> ибо дрочь все это, кроме йаос и андроида...
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332791184_1474223_e87cf3b9f1.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Во
<[v-8]_jupiter> Только меню как то первый раз не шустро открывается
<baronos> XuMuK: я дро4 ставил на свою лыжу, прикольно правда 99.99% не рабочее))))
<XuMuK> baronos: мне 3.4 + сенс 3.5 за глоза хватает)
<baronos> XuMuK: хехе, 3,2,2 тоже ставил, на маленьком экране не удобный лаунчер(
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: если говорить о гш то согласен. Это фактичеки ios , но если убрать останется ещё масса проблем, о которых сотый раз мне лень писать ) Если хватает гнома\юнити\синамона - то и слава богу.
<baronos> O_o
<baronos> в каком месте гш айос? вот юнити да ай ос прям)
<artus> одни кеды белые и пушистые, ога, слышали
<XuMuK> гг
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а что должна уметь DE? Помоему cinnamon/unity справляется
<baronos> воо придумал расширение, пойду мачать гш канал))
<baronos> у*
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: она должна уметь то что ты хочешь, или не хочешь .но необходимо делать.
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, очевидно же, де должна быть кде ) остальные же рассово неверные )
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<artus> вово, ты не хочеш чтоб оно глючило, а оно глючит ))) в точку о кедах ))
<[Raiden]> baronos: надоело флудить, просто посмотри на скриншот айпада и скажи ,что ты видишь, юнити или гш http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/ipad_jabber.png
<artus> а если я вижу бабочку на ромашке то это что должно значить? )))
<baronos> скрин дройда моего скинуть тоже самое
<[Raiden]> юнити скорее похож на мокос
<[Raiden]> мак ос*
<[Raiden]> мак осх*
<artus> ну так по крайней мере не нечистые окна ))
<[Raiden]> baronos: аналогия с дройдом тоже верная в общем-то. н оиос более похож )
<baronos> [Raiden]: вообще, в последние годы я наблюдаю переход софта к одному виду типа стандарт такой, может как бы и легче для перехода с одного на другое. Ну да пусть будет похоже, Бог с ним, это не критично, за то будет легко. А то что все
<baronos> идет в планшетном направлении, пусть идет, значит так удобней. Хотя мне и на ПК удобно, и андройд 4 тоже на ПК удобный.
<[Raiden]> охотно верю. Но я юзер десктопа. Поэтому платшетное направление идёт на юг из трёх букв )
<baronos> ))
<[Raiden]> вообще, вы сами все споры сводите только к ифейсу вм. гном это не гш
<[Raiden]> гш только часть
<[Raiden]> попробуйте другие части сравнить
<[Raiden]> с любым другим де )
<[Raiden]> и ещё учтите , что всем этим кускам гнома не 1 гном, это не новые программы котоыре вот-вот станут лучше
<[Raiden]> Это программы котоыре пишутся более 10 лет и всё ещё находятся  на своём текущем уровне
<[Raiden]> не 1 год* )
<artus> и тут на сцену вышел рейден-сказочник у которого гном3 уже 10ть лет пишетцо)
<[Raiden]> artus: ок ,что в гедит или еог добавилось с 2007 года, за последние 5 лет?
<artus> зато кеды 4* это ж ниразу не кеды 3-2-1 , они полюбому в его версии снуля написаны)
<[Raiden]> что позволят тебе говорить о том ,что это новое?
<artus> [Raiden], а чего те надо в гедите? чтоб кофе варил? или расчитывал напряженность квантового поля ?
<artus> это блокнотикккк, в него буковки записывать надо
<[Raiden]> надо 1 единсвенынй модул ьв комплекте - преключения раскладок налету ) Даже не потому ,что очень надо ,а потому , что у конкурентов это есть и это черт возьми удобно
<[Raiden]> и есть те самые 5 лет
<artus> у тя какая то ленейка не правельная, или ты ей взвешиваеш вместо того чтоб длинну мерять
<[Raiden]> даже больше
<[Raiden]> *кодировок
<artus> ииииии причем тут гном7
<[Raiden]> а кто причем?
<[Raiden]> в эбаут гедита зайди
<artus> есть група девелоперов гедита, еси им никто не сказал что надо кодировки, они и не пилят )
<bosyi> преключения раскладок налету - как это?
<[Raiden]> омг
<bosyi> а если без омг
<artus> [Raiden], а точнее там аж целых 5ть авторов , и все какие то паули и игнасио, которым кирилица видать отродясь ненужна была )
<baronos> кто нить на моё имя отправте сообщение терез 3 секунды пожалуйста
<artus> baronos, ping
<[Raiden]> baronos: 1
<baronos> спс
<artus> там вообще у него разрабы федерики чемы и игнасии )))
<only_you> bosyi: пишешь ghbdtn - и оно тебе автоматом исправляет)
<[Raiden]> artus: тогда и гном-шелл получается непричем. Нельзя ругать проект гном за гном-шелл
<[Raiden]> ведь это тоже не гном
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], а причем тут гном к гномшелу? )
<handless> здравствуйте
<handless> Ребят, помогите собрать проект
<artus> гномошел отдельный вроде ж как написаный
<[Raiden]> artus: а что тогда такое гном?
<artus> а не костыли на базе
<bosyi> only_you, а зачем новое создавать если есть gxneur?
<only_you> хз. мне ето совсем ну нужно
<XuMuK> gxneur тупит жостко
<handless> Загрузил проект с помощью git , в ридми написано перейти в каталог с сорцами и запустить ./configure
<handless> но когда запускаю, пишет что не найдет файл или каталог но он там есть, в чем дело?
<|koshka|> Пасаныыы
<artus> ну переходи и запускай , или ты разрешения спрашиваеш?
<artus> |koshka|, асясяй
<handless> ну если бы он запускался я бы не спрашивал бы здесь)
<[Raiden]> в общем в кде я чувствую ,что комп работает на меня, а не я на него. Мне не надо писать .десктоп руками просто что бы программу добавить в меню открыть как и т.д.
<XuMuK> handless: ls -lh | grep configure
<artus> handless, ну так с вопросами к тому у кого ты гит брал ) мало ли чего они там накрутили то )
<handless> мм)
<handless> gnome.org)
<XuMuK> |koshka|: чо, девчонки?)
<[Raiden]> а развитие гнома я наблюдал  достаточно долго ,что бы понять, что  входящий в комплект софт не будет блистать  нужными функциями.
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, чето как то я отродясь не писал никаких десктопфайлов и у меня они везде открывались
<artus> а кстати камешек в огород кед
<handless> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2,4K 2012-03-26 16:52 configure.ac
<[Raiden]> artus: А мне вот приходилось )
<artus> на любой чих мне надо искать программу которой открыть чего либо , то браузером скачал, укажи чем открыть, причем не список софта а топай ищи в /usr* и тд , и тп
<XuMuK> handless: чо то странный проект какой то... а ошибку выдает потому что там на самом деле нет configure
<|koshka|> Кофе пойду пить
<|koshka|> :-D
<artus> [Raiden], ну если тебе хочетцо чего то писать то пиши)) никто ж не запрещает)
<XuMuK> |koshka|: на ночь глядя? о_О
<handless> скачал с gnome.org проект gcalctool
<|koshka|> Спать лучше буду
<handless> в папке этот файл вижу..
<[Raiden]> artus: дело в том, что в наутилусе по пкм тольк опрограммы для которых уже описан десктоп и лежит в нужном месте. В гном2 ещё был ополе для вызова произвольной команды, а в гном3 нету. Т.е. без вариантов, над оидти и писать файл. - это смешно ) Т.к. зада
<[Raiden]> ча ну очень простая.
<handless> пробовал сделать его исполняем но все равно не работает
<XuMuK> handless: какой?
<artus> ток у меня в кедах почемуто раз в 15 больше телодвижений , бысрый запуск , который по альтф2 вообще упоротый какой то , ни автодобавления, ни адекватной истории, ни прокрутки
<handless> какой что?
<XuMuK> файл
<handless> configure
<XuMuK> а чо ж его не выдало?
<artus> [Raiden], и че ?
<handless> хм
<handless> не знаю, вот его четко в папке вижу)
<handless> configure.ac
<[Raiden]> artus: что значит и че. Речть то про де, и не простое ,а такое которое обьявляет что оно френдли и изи. А на самом дле его юз - это как лезь через жопу негра.
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], смешно когда твои кеды не могут открыть картинку ибо им не показали пальцем на бинарник каким открывать чего либо, смешно когда настройки профли консоле подгребаютцо через раз
<|koshka|> XuMuK, :-P
<XuMuK> handless: это не то... без расширения должен быть... либо пробуй make, мож ты уже исполнид
<artus> [Raiden], вот это смешно когда де которой 14ть лет и у которой столько фанатиков рассыпается на глазах ))
<XuMuK> |koshka|: :Р
<handless> пишет не заданы цели или не найден мейк файл
<artus> ах да, там же ее ставить надо как то хитро, половину выбрасывать, выпиливать )
<handless> хотя в той же папке лежит Makefile.am
<XuMuK> handless: ну я ж говорю чо то не то
<artus> а если при обновлении версии у тебя колом вся система стала, то полюбому виноват груб )
<handless> не подскажешь в чем может быть проблема и как ее возможно исправить?
<XuMuK> handless: а зачем собирать? зааптгетить никак?
<handless> всмысле?
<handless> аа
<XuMuK> handless: найти где нить полные сорцы
<handless> ну я поковырять его хотел
<|koshka|> Ахзп
<handless> тем более никогда не собирал.. если помогли бы разобраться с этой проблемой.. во второй раз на те же грабли не наступил бы) опыт какой никакой
<artus> handless, ну так иди читай мануал по  сборке, в шапке ссылка на вики есть
<artus> handless, или тебе хоровое чтение мануала надо?
<bosyi> хоровое чтение мануала)))
<[Raiden]> artus: у меня не расыпается и ещё, в краннере есть автодополнение  и это самая лучшая запускалка которая есть. Хотя бы потому ,что модульная, в ней даже калькулятор есть, блин
<artus> [Raiden], я не создаю ручками десктоп файлы, туше?
<artus> [Raiden], где там автодополнение ? почему там таб не работает и сне надо чуть ли не полностью напечатать имя программы?
<artus> [Raiden], нафига калькулятор в запускалке? может в ней ешо и картинки ресайзить? ))
<handless> ./configure  make  sudo make install
<handless> все что написано в мануале
<handless> умник
<artus> калькулятор у меня и в zsh есть) и я б отродясь не дадумался в запускалке чего либо примеры решать )
<[Raiden]> artus: ты пишешь часть команды, выводятся результаты. можно выбрать любой, в след раз пишешь часть команды - выполняется то что выбрал раньше
<artus> handless, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation?s[]=make
<artus> handless, это все ? или в следуйщий раз вышвырнуть на принудительное чтение форума ?
<handless> и?
<artus> handless, прежде чем задавать вопросы, потрудитсь хотяб почитать по теме, и приходить с конкретными проблемами а не научите ибо я не умею а читать не буду
<handless> как бы проштудировал форум  и прочел ридми к проекту , в котором сказано
<handless> The simplest way to compile this package is:    1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.       Running `configure' might take a while.  While running, it prints      some messages telling which features it is checking for.    2. Type `make' to compile the package.    3. Optionally, type `make check' to run any self-tests that come with      t
<[Raiden]> artus: калькулятор там потому, что это не только запускалка. Это у тебя странный шаблон привитый в гном2, что программа которая  выполняется по льт+ф2 обязательно тупая и обязательно только запускает софт
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> handless, ссылку на гит дай
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я тож не могу понять зачем в запускалке калькулятор.
<handless> наткнулся на проблемы прямо с первого пункта, поискал, везде говорят установить определенные пакеты, установил , запустил не работает, обратился сюда
<handless> сейчас
<[v-8]_jupiter> Она должна выполнять запуск програм и все)
<artus> handless, с этого и надо было начинать)
<artus> handless, ссылку на то место где гит взял дай
<artus> [Raiden], да нет, наферно юникс вей, ибо мне не надо чтоб у меня калькулятор умел рисовать а гимп собирать ядро
<handless> Clone git://git.gnome.org/gcalctool http://git.gnome.org/browse/gcalctool
<artus> handless, http://progit.org/book/ru/ch1-4.html
<[Raiden]> artus: юникс вей не годится для гуи, все это прекрасно знают.
<artus> handless, для гита не факт что конфигуре то нужно )
<artus> и поэтому ищуть калькуляторы в самых неожиданных местах)
<[Raiden]> artus: сама тема де не является юниксвеем
<artus> фанатики такие фанатики
<handless> хм, я просто в этом действительно не разбираюсь) что ему нужно, сказано конфигуре) я пытался запустить конфигуре)
<[Raiden]> artus: кде не юниксвей, а де фор юникс ) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332793775_7907953_e540edf9e7.png
<handless> E: Не удалось найти пакет libexpatl-dev
<artus> devel ищи
<handless> тоже нету
<[Raiden]> handless: sudo apt-get build-dep gcalctool
<[Raiden]> юниквейщики блин )
<handless> мм, расскажи в 2х словах что произойдет?)
<artus> я просто не страдаю фигней собирая все подряд из гита ) посему мне оно как то некчему )
<[Raiden]> handless: 1. пакет в репах уже есть , соотв и инфа о зависимостях 2. произойдет установка зависимостей для сборки
<handless> понял, т.е. после этого я в теории смогу без проблем собрать проект?
<[Raiden]> да
<handless> bash: ./configure: Нет такого файла или каталога
<handless> черт)
<handless> :D
<[Raiden]> точнее 50на50
<[Raiden]> ))
<handless> вот как раз не те 50 выпали)
<artus> autogen.sh есть?
<[Raiden]> с гита иногда нету конфигурей и т.д.
<[Raiden]> надо создавать
<handless> есть
<artus> ye nfr pfgecrfq
<artus> ну так запускай
<XuMuK> handless: тебе ж ссыль дали, собери кофигурялку по нему
<handless> You need to install gnome-common from the GNOME CVS
<artus> ставь
<handless> оо
<handless> запустилось)
<XuMuK> чудо
<handless> теперь бы понять что я сделал и что делать дальше))
<handless> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332794222_5892688_17245fdc50.png
<artus> иии зачем?
<[Raiden]> я так могу искать не вызывая пред этим окно браузера
<artus> только потому что умеет? ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> и да, потому, что можно )
<[v-8]_jupiter> зачем
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ша, не мешай рейдену от зеркалец и бучиков тащитцо))
<artus> *c
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: многие пытались расширить простые запускалки, есть анпример gnome-do
<[Raiden]> зачем и что умеет - если надо читайте. У меня нет на это времени.
<artus> истинный фанатик) вброс сделаем, а обянять не обязаны ))
<artus> *c
<artus> чегой то с очепятками не то :)
<[Raiden]> ок.а зачем мне тупо поле для ввода команд после краннера?
<XuMuK> artus: с кем поведешьсо, как говорицо)
<[Raiden]> вот ещё задача. Допустим над офайл найти, я могу искать нажав альт+ф2, мне даже фм напускать не надо
<[Raiden]> запускать*
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: хм) ctrl+alt+t   find /home -name ""
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: юнити тоже может
<artus> [Raiden], fi[стрелочко вверх] и find ./ -iname "*" чего и где искать , с какой выборкой и вообще
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: типично для гнома, да )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: )
<artus> и да, терминал у меня под рукой) ибо вичатик же ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: нет . Так удобней.
<artus> а ждать пока запуститцо искалка в дельфине
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: а иначе и быть не может. если мы находимся в де котрое не развито потому, что должно быть легким или потому, что авторы тупы (в случае с гном) , то выбора нет
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, какого фига когда идет какой либо долгий процес копирования\распаковки сам статус бар оного висит в центре экрана причем прибитый гвоздями, не подвинуть, не вернуть на место если перекрыл чем либо
<artus> [Raiden], ты мне скажи почему у меня кеды от таких умный авторов навернулись? ))
<XuMuK> чо вы паритесь?) http://itmages.ru/image/view/466980/5ef8cd31
<artus> тупо при переходе на мажерную версию
<[Raiden]> artus: о чем ты? статусы копирования в кде прячутся в нотификацию )
<artus> [Raiden], ничкуда никто не прячитцо, прибит намертво гвоздями на десктопе
<artus> причем в самом неудобном месте
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а при поиске через  find всегда путь виден к файлу/кталогу. Через alt+f2 в kde показывает полный путь?
<[Raiden]> никогда не ставьте нестабильный дебиан, а то будете писат ьребусы и кричать что всё глючит кк артус
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<artus> пааалюбому ,
<artus> [Raiden], че, фантазия кончилась чтоль?
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> artus: нет, не закончилась, просто [00:46:40] [[Raiden]]artus: о чем ты? статусы копирования в кде прячутся в нотификацию )
<artus> [Raiden], в какую нотификацию, зачем они мне туда прячутцо, я хочу подввинуть прогрес бар в удобно мне место
<artus> почему в нормальных де можно его подвинуть, а тут фиг вам ?
<artus> зааато есть калькулятор в кране L)
<handless> еще маленький вопрос, вот сейчас собираю gtk+-3.3.20
<handless> в инстуркции написано
<handless> ./configure затем make
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пойду top gear новый сезон смотреть) Всем пока)
<handless> пишу make - пишет не заданы цели и не найден мейк файл
<[Raiden]> artus: если мещает - можно скрыть. Сидеть и пялиться в прогрессбар в удобном для тебя месте - тупо.
<artus> а калькуляторить в запускалке умно? если я хочу видеть прогрес копирования , где нить в уголку вверху
<artus> вобщем какой то ты однобокий если касаетцо кед)
<artus> куча сякой фигни это нужно, а то что нужно но не работает как надо - фигня и пользоваатцо не стоит ибо не надо
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332795151_2232531_5e85a02672.png
<artus> хотя может еще вариант есть, рейдену приплачивают за пиар то)
<artus> ииинафиг оно мне там?
<[Raiden]> а нафиг оно где-то ещё?
<artus> я же говорю, я хочу эту фигню которая прибита в центре экрана подвинуть, если его решили показать, зачем его прибивать гвоздами?
<artus> [Raiden], патаму что есть значит надо, твои же слова
<[Raiden]> на кнопку нажал и скрылось и пошел кино смотреть дальше, потом сообщит что операция завершена
<artus> [Raiden], запусти калькулятор, запусти браузер с поиском, нафига ты тут прелести крана расписывал?
<artus> вобщем на конкретные вопросы мы ответить не можем, зато гимп в котором быстрой переключалки кодировки нет - ну очень душу бередит
<[Raiden]> artus: специльно для тебя претащил в левую часть экрана )  Копировать было лень, поэтому там нотификаия чатов http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332795347_7829180_d9eb0b1d20.png
<artus> зачем мне уведомлялки чатов ?
<[Raiden]> artus: я думал ты умнее
<[Raiden]> копирование было бы там же
<[Raiden]> прогрессбар
<[v-8]_jupiter> kde медлянные и нету чувства что они как единое целое с софтом. Вот в unity и gnome2 есть.
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/466988/ee43b04a вот про это я
<artus> [Raiden], не двигаетцо оно никаааакккк
<[Raiden]> альт + мыша )
<[Raiden]> я ушел в урбан
<artus> [Raiden], и фиг там
<artus> прально, по делу то сказать нечего ))
<handless> не хочет собирать проект, пишет что нет библиотеки libffi , нашел где скачать качаю, распаковываю  начинаю собирать а оно снова пишет не могу собрать ибо нету libffi )
<handless> че за бред?)
<artus> dev библиотеки скачай
<artus> handless, aptirude search libffi
<artus> *aptitude
<pr0mode> [Raiden], кидани ссылку на ноги )))
<handless> а почему когда ставлю glib ставится не последняя версия? ибо в дальнейшем пишет
<handless> Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.31.20' but version of GLib is 2.28.6
<[Raiden]> artus: так не должно быть
<artus> ясен фиг что не должно
<artus> но есть же, и ненадо тут пинать на дебиан )))
<baronos> дык последняя и не должна ставится если это только не самый посл дистр.
<artus> если бы у меня стояла бета 5х кед, я б еще понял
<handless> ну а если все же нужна последняя? ибо как понимаю ей именно такая и нужна
<XuMuK> handless: собирай и её0
<handless> так собрал)
<handless> в том то и дело)
<handless> собрал последнюю которая была доступна на сайте
<handless> вот только что перед етим собрал glib 2.32.0
<artus> handless, про сборку запчастей от 3го гнома на убунте спроси бароноса) он те много и цветасто может про это расказать ))
<handless> сейчас ребут попробую, может поможет)
<artus> чем ?
<artus> handless, что за привычка ребутатцо то?
<artus> это не венда ))
<handless> ну после всех пакетов
<handless> я еще не делал ребут)
<handless> а ))
<handless> ну мало ли...
<artus> и че ? ты ядро чтоль собирал и затестить его хочеш?
<handless> понял-понял)
<artus> это единственное для чего нужен ребут )
<artus> и то не факт)
<handless> блин ну а в чем дело тогда (
<artus> handless, в том чт онадо было взять и поставить из ppa ))
<handless> рра?
<artus> такс, надо когото за ушы оттаскать)
<handless> :D
<artus> про ппа не знаем , зато компилять лезем )
<handless> personal package archives )
<handless> опа опа)
<artus> handless, загугли скрипт поиска ппа на ланчпаде и будет тебе счастье
<handless> скрипт нашел
<handless> [ -z "$1" ] && echo "usage: `basename $0` \"search string\"" 1>&2 && exit 1   wget -qO- "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=$1"|\   sed -ne 's/^.\+=\"\(.\+\)\">.\+<\/a><\/td>.*$/https:\/\/launchpad.net\1/p'
<handless> че с ним делать то?))
<handless> прям в консоль бросать и жжать по ентеру?)
<[Raiden]> artus: у тебя там исключитльно кде глючит или вообще всё?  Я слышал ты хоте лвсё переставить ,перед этим посмотри наприме ркубунту или минт кде эдишен. для сравнения.
<artus> [Raiden], исключительно кеды
<artus> да я уже насмотрелся) не хочу ))
<[Raiden]> в обещм у меня другой отзыв ) ничего на экране не остается что не должно и с аптаймом проблем нет
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKeXX5sXTiA&feature=youtu.be
<[Raiden]> baronos: в гугле можно сразу весь урл перевести и в сплывающей подсказке видеть оригинал предложения или абзаца
<handless> при установке пишет что нужен новый атк, ставлю атк, грит что ставится не буду ибо уже стоит высшая версия gliba
<handless> черт) я запутался)
<[Raiden]> handless: оставь на завтра )
<[Raiden]> фотка с чукотки, на улице -42 http://img11.nnm.ru/d/0/d/5/4/5c738c9a858fb6d00e3187aaf3e.jpg
<User976[web]> Хочу отключить дискретную видеокарту от AMD и оставить встроенную от Intel. В терминале пишу: "sudo gedit /etc/rc.local" и прописываю там строчку "sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<User976[web]> после перезагрузки системы обе видеокарты, как нив чем не бывало работают вместе.
<User976[web]> что я делаю не так? юзая самую последнюю версию убунту (12.04).
<[Raiden]> User976[web]: убери судо , и кавычки
<[Raiden]> и пиши перед exit 0
<artus> ну судо в рцлокал ненадо писать , да и не работает эхо с судо в таком варианте )
<[Raiden]> ну и может после логина что-то включает
<[Raiden]> кстати да , про эхо точн о)
<User976[web]> спасибо. сейчас проверю и отпишусь ;)
<artus> всцеь слип туда на всякий )
<artus> *всунь
<User976[web]> это что такое?
<artus> sleep 20 && echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<User976[web]> спс
<User976[web]> попробую
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну путь будет )
<pr0mode> он вернётся? ))
<artus> зачем ? ))
<pr0mode> хз )
<User666[web]> получилось! нужно было судо убрать: echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<User666[web]> спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ за помощь!
<artus> ну капсить то зачем ))
<pr0mode> он от счастья
<artus> хее
<pr0mode> блин, да чтож такое? после установки обновлений слетает конфиг самбы ((
<[Raiden]> User666[web]: эхо судо работает только так echo test |sudo tee >~/test.txt
<User139[web]> после того, как я в файле /etc/rc.local прописал echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch. вторая видюха действительно перестала работать при старте системы, но теперь при перезагрзках иногда тупо висит черный экран и система не стартует.
<User139[web]> юзаю убунту 12.04.
<User139[web]> как исправить знает кто-то?
<[Raiden]> неа
<User139[web]> :(
<User139[web]> И еще вопрос. В параметрах системы в подробностях напротив графики написано "неизвестно", как отобразить там инфу о моей видеокарте?
<[Raiden]> юзай lspci и lshw
<[Raiden]> на твой вопрос я не могу ответить
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33448 - гномерам должно понравиться
<baronos> молодцы конечно)
<pr0mode> ладно
<pr0mode> надо спать валить, всем гн
<User877[web]> у меня на ноуте есть кнопочка отключения тачпада, но на убунте она не работает. в левом верхнем углу тачпада находится. если по ней быстро дважды нажать то тачпад по идеи должен отключи
<User877[web]> кто-то знает, как ее можно активировать?
<User877[web]> модель ноута: hp probook 4730s
<User877[web]> поиск ничего не дал
<[Raiden]> xev запусти и потыркай кнопку - может коды её получишь, потом почитай как на неё что-то повесить
<[Raiden]> а вообще я не в курсе
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-27
<[Raiden]> http://cs305703.userapi.com/u89680665/152179988/x_25d55a20.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://cs305703.userapi.com/u89680665/152179988/x_25d55a20.jpg
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_baer/6869872592/sizes/o/in/photostream/
<sharikoff[work]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff[work], Fail!
<ochumelec> привет всем, есть кто-то соображающий в gentoo?
<sharikoff[work]> да все
<sharikoff[work]> все убунтоводы по дефолту в генте соображают
<ochumelec> =) ну а серьёзно?
<ochumelec> никак просто не могу поставить ices0.4
<sharikoff[work]> если серьезно ты наверное не на тот канал попал
<sharikoff[work]> иди на генту ру
<ochumelec> сел за комп вчера и не заметил что уже сегодня
<sharikoff[work]> уже как 10 утра сегодня
<ochumelec> а как попасть на канал генту ру?
<sharikoff[work]> путем набирания /j #gentoo-ru
<gdane> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> gdane! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ochumelec> не получаеться что-то
<gdane> sec
<gdane> codirovku podpravlu
<ochumelec> не получается в генту ру зайти
<sharikoff[work]> ochumelec /list
<ochumelec> я через вебчат сижу
<sharikoff[work]> аа я щас тебе помогу
<sharikoff[work]> @op
<gdane> привет, так нормально?
<sharikoff[work]> @op
<sharikoff[work]> нормально
<sharikoff[work]> @deop
<gdane> вопрос такой, никто не знает случайно на чем написаны виджиты для unity?
<gdane> это qt?
<sharikoff[work]> qt это кде
<gdane> а на юнити?
<gdane> я не имею ввиду добавить там виджет, а сделать самому
<gdane> или ткните носом где основы почитать?
<gdane> на гугле я уже был
<sharikoff[work]> я не знаю
<sharikoff[work]> но подозреваю что на яве
<sharikoff[work]> http://iportnov.blogspot.com/2008/11/pygtk-cairo.html
<vamadir> народ кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой при установке poe ядра на i368. Суть в том что при установке  нвидиа  не подхватываются модули dkms. Соответсвенно убунту валится при использовании графики
<vamadir> таже фигня с модулями дкмс virtualbox
<pahom> hi all
<vamadir> !lucid
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lucid'
<vamadir> !sex
<ubuntuhelp> A4Tech, забани это чудо
<vamadir> :)
<User268[web]> кто-то знает можно-ли в убунту поставить виндовые шрифты? только мне не на всю систему надо, а только чтобы на сайтах они были такимм же, как и в винде.
<User268[web]> я вэб-дизайном занимался и после перехода на убунту все сайты, которые я когда-то делал стали выглядеть не пойми как из-за шрифтов
<sharikoff[work]> можно
<User268[web]> как?
<Kyshtynbai> ттф по дабл-клику ставятся вроде
<sharikoff[work]> вынимаешь с винды
<sharikoff[work]> переводишь в ттф
<sharikoff[work]> засовываешь в папку со шрифтами в убунту
<sharikoff[work]> перезапускаешь иксы
<User268[web]> но тогда в системе будут виндовые шрифты, а мне нужно только чтобы на сайтах были такие, как на винде
<Kyshtynbai> font-family указывает браузеру какие шрифты отображать с компа клиента
<User119[web]> я вот по этой: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%88%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%D1%8B_windows инструкции установил шрифты.
<User119[web]> в терминале вбил команду sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts.
<User119[web]> появилось такой окошко: http://s16.postimage.org/xpufzdzf9/2012_03_27_06_59_23.png
<User119[web]> что дальше делать?
<User119[web]> как "ок" нажать или что нужно сделать?
<User119[web]> ?
<Kyshtynbai> ну да, жми ок
<User119[web]> жму, но ничего не происходит
<User119[web]> эетэром жму
<User119[web]> enter'ом
<baronos> ok выделил?
<User119[web]> да
<User119[web]> идиотихм какой-то
<User119[web]> :)
<User119[web]> может просто эта: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%88%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%D1%8B_windows инструкция устарела?
<baronos> может руки устарели
<User735[web]> так как все-таки установить виндовые шрифты в убунту? не переходить же из-за такой ерунды обратно на виндовс :(
<sharikoff[work]> там по ссылке же написано как
<sharikoff[work]> читай и делай
<sharikoff[work]> все просто
<User735[web]> у меня по первому варианту не получается. винды под рукой нету. по второму варианту затычка. скрин я уже выкладывал.
<sharikoff[work]> и чо там не так? на скрине?
<sharikoff[work]> табом кнопку выделяешь жмешь ентер
<sharikoff[work]> возможно надо промотать лицензию вниз чтоб кнопка стала активной
<User735[web]> табом! я бы хрен догадался! спасибо!
<sharikoff[work]> так читать нужно доки
<sharikoff[work]> это ж не винда
<sharikoff[work]> ужас народ трудный какой пошел
<sharikoff[work]> такое впечатление что деревянные по пояс
<sharikoff_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff_, Есть контакт.
<User620[web]> а то что шрифты с винды после установки в убунту выглядят на сайтах не так, как в винде нормально или я что-то не так сделал?
<User620[web]> делал по этой инструкции: м
<User620[web]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%88%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%D1%8B_windows
<baronos> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<sharikoff> dpi смени на 96
<mortuary> доброе
<brestows> ха...
<pr0mode> всем ку
<TheFalkorr> таааак
<TheFalkorr> напомните мне как узнать кодировку файла?
<openvoid> file может подсказать
<mortuary> заметил такую особенность, при установки новой программы через центр приложения, она появляется на боковой панели со значком в виде знака вопроса, после перезагрузки все ок и когда они починят фиолетовый цвет в окнах оповещений?) 12.04
<brestows> mortuary: починят как только ты сообщишь об этой ошибке!
<brestows> а то все жалуются а никто не отписывается об ошибках!  а потом кричат что ааааа глючная!!!!
<brestows> все в ваших руках
<bosyi> фиолетовый цвет потому-что у тебя обоина фиолетовая скорее всего
<mortuary> brestows, а в багах нет еще, вроде известная ошибка
<TheFalkorr> на лоре один гордо сказал, что нашел несколько глюков, но сообщать о них не будет, чтобы новость о релизе красивей выглядела с глюками.и еще удивляются, чеж глюки то появляются
<brestows> если в багах нет значит стоит написать!
<mortuary> дык есть вроде, на омгубунту даже проскакивало
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/26/facebook/
<mortuary> и такой вопрос пользователям юнити 2д, как нибудь можно иконки местами менять в боковой панели?
<bosyi> только что поппытался устоновить что то церез ЦПУ, юнити перезагрузило.. они там новую фишку ввели -   http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6peOjOrcURA - но видать ее еще не очень допилили
<mortuary> насчет перемещения иконок все оказалось много проще)
<User837[web]> Кто-нибудь подружил 11.10 и ipad
<bosyi> подскажите. есть ppa:ppa/ppa с которого  установлены пакеты z1, z2, z3, z4, z5. как удалить эти пакеты (точные их названия не извстны)?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bosyi: в синаптике вкладка, происхождение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще там же есть история установки
<bosyi> спасибо. у меня почему-то пакеты из одного ппа попали во вкладку "Локальные"
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: ppa-purge
 * TheFalkorr собрал франкенштейна
<bosyi> ppa-purge вроде только понижает версии пакетов если они были обновлены. с новоустановленными пакетами он ничего не сделает. или я не прав?
<TheFalkorr> сделает
<TheFalkorr> он откатит систему до времени без ппа.даунгрейднув обновленные и удалив новоустановленные с ппа
<bosyi> это хорошо. сейчас попробуем
<bosyi> минус ppa-purge в том что нужно точно знать ppa:ppa/ppa, а его можно осмотреть только на лончпаде
<NoOova> добрый день!
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: не.не надо точно
<bosyi> TheFalkorr, а где его можно еще посмотреть?
<BuKTop> уа
<BuKTop> Привет
<BuKTop> Помогите пожалуйста, у кого-нибудь есть решение проблемы с кнопками Фн яркость вниз/вверх для ноутов самсунг
<BuKTop> бубунту 11.04
<User518[web]> Всем привет! Народ, а с kvm+qemu+libvirt работал кто-нибудь?
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> ink тут больше не сидит?
<NoOova> User518[web]: вот его тормоши ink|off|ZNC
<NoOova> я по его манам делал
<User518[web]> спасибо :) буду тормошить
<NoOova> User518[web]: Почитай вначале debian.pro
<NoOova> его блог
<NoOova> там много на эту тему
<User518[web]> да просто я во всем разобрался, пару виртуалок поднял
<User518[web]> но иногда виртуалка зависает и вешает хост
<User518[web]> о, сейчас почитаю!
<NoOova> User518[web]: через какое время
<NoOova> зависает
<User518[web]> благодарю за линк
<NoOova> нз
<NoOova> у меня как то недавно зависла ожна виртуалка
<User518[web]> да по-разному. от 2 часов до 2 дней может работать
<NoOova> причем так зависла что хостящая система тоже повисл
<User518[web]> но это получалось на 32 битной системе
<NoOova> а остальные виртуалки работали
<NoOova> а система какая?
<NoOova> тока шопотом ато зобанят
<User518[web]> сейчас поставил adm64 ubuntu 11.10
<User518[web]> вроде полет нормальный
<NoOova> у меня на сквизе
<NoOova> через полгода зависла
<NoOova> не помог даже ip-kvm на сервак
<User518[web]> а почему зависла?
<NoOova> в логах пусто
<User518[web]> там с логами странность какая-то
<NoOova> все чисто
<User518[web]> вот-вот
<User518[web]> девственная пустота
<NoOova> понятия не имею. очень интересно было
<NoOova> а что за конфигурация?
<User518[web]> ну вот я тоже несколько дней прыгал вокруг системника
<User518[web]> потом забил и поставил 64 битную систему
<NoOova> ну да. встроенная потдержка 64-битных типов это ъорошо
<User518[web]> там core 2 duo и 4 гига ОЗУ было, 500 гб raid1
<NoOova> он же не держит аппаратной виртуализации
<User518[web]> потом расширили оперативку до 6 гб
<User518[web]> кор не держит?
<User518[web]> у меня все тесты проходят отлично
<NoOova> хотя впринципе держит или не держит это вопрос только производительности
<User518[web]> слушай, а может и не кор :)
<NoOova> помоему нет
<NoOova> помоему тока I7 держит
<NoOova> ну т.е. виртуалки будут шустро бегать
<NoOova> а так там наверное чтото эмулируется
<User518[web]> в общем когда я запускал cpu-checker он мне сказал, что виртуализация покатит
<NoOova> хм
<User518[web]> я все по мануалам из инета тестировал :)
<User518[web]> вроде все сошлось
<User518[web]> и виртуалки успешно работали
<User518[web]> может быть косяк пошел из-за того, что я в 32 битной системе использовал 6 гигов ОЗУ
<NoOova> а ядро было с паем
<NoOova> ?
<User518[web]> хотя есть вроде PAE (как-то так называется)
<User518[web]> да-да
<User518[web]> система прекрасно видела 6 гигов
<User518[web]> но может быть либвирту это не нравилось
<User518[web]> сейчас буду тестить на 64битной системе
<User518[web]> я тут думал на досуге, если kvm+qemu разрабатыватся для redhat, то может на шапку перейти? или на стабильности это не сыграет?
<openvoid> в шапке отлично xen работает
<User518[web]> а xen платный?
<openvoid> фри
<User518[web]> почитаю про xen
<User518[web]> спасибо
<User518[web]> а в сравнении с kvm, что надежнее?
<openvoid> всё хорошо, а xen энтерпрайзнее
<User518[web]> :)
<openvoid> в убунте xen сейчас поломан
<openvoid> в шапке тоже были ядра на которых xen вис
<openvoid> так что для хоум юзера из фри quemu хорошо, но virtualbox гуевее
<openvoid> но в xen видюху можно пробросить в виртуалку
<User518[web]> да у меня сервер без Хов
<User518[web]> мне гуй не особо нужен :)
<User518[web]> в kvm вроде протокол spice есть
<User518[web]> который использует видеокарту клиента :)
<openvoid> с kvm просто не знаком
<User518[web]> а еще хотел спросить: если я захочу повысить надежность сервиса, то в какую сторону двигаться? создавать облако из серверов? правда еще не очень хорошо понимаю как это будет функционировать
<User518[web]> чтобы при физическом отказе одного из серверов виртуалки не переставали работать
<openvoid> решение какое то было на xen, никак вспомнить не могу как называтеся, под шапку, там сервер следит за инстанциями виртуальных систем расположенных на других физ. серверах
<User518[web]> если вспомните название, буду очень признателен
<openvoid> тут по гуглу xen cloud нашёлся но было и другое
<User518[web]> спасибо :)
<User518[web]> буду гуглить
<openvoid> во, вспомнил openvz
<User518[web]> ааа, про такое слышал, но не читал
<NoOova> опенвз не тру
<NoOova> для него надо опенвзшное ведро на хосте
<User518[web]> а чем это плохо?
<NoOova> как домик из спичечных коробков
<NoOova> ну хорошо тем что ресурсы экономятся
<openvoid> я для тестирования его разворачивал - вцелом забавно, без гуёв и шустренько
<NoOova> плохо тем что специфичные вещи ты там не настроишь
<User518[web]> специфичные?
<User518[web]> если сервер используется исключительно как хост для виртуальных машин, то там мало специфических настроек, которые не касаются виртуальных машин
<User518[web]> для домашней системы конечно неудобно
<|rapidsp|> re
<NoOova> специфичные это чтоот вроде PPTP VPN итп
<NoOova> ку
<|rapidsp|> а для 10.04 sun java  сейчас нормально должна ставиться?
<NoOova> щкфсду
<NoOova> ЩКФСДУ
<NoOova> oracle!
<|rapidsp|> ну да...
<kiracox> Добрый день, есть ли возможность подружить ipad ios 5 и ubuntu 11.10?
<|rapidsp|> ланн... погуглим :)
<Luric89> Добрый день )
<Luric89> есть проблема с Ldap
<Luric89> #/usr/lib64/squid/squid_ldap_auth -b "basedn" -D "binddn" -w bindpasswd -h LDAP_Server -v 3 -p 389 User Pass OK
<Luric89> нужно ввести для проверки
<Luric89> что именно нужно писать за место basedn и binddn и bindpasswd  и LDAP_Server
<vamadir> народ если поток с онлайн канала идет через флеш плеер， у него адресс постоянный или будет меняться？
<openvoid> pfdbcbn jn njuj rfr rjyrhtnysq cfqn bpdthyekcz c
<openvoid> зависит от того как конкретный сайт извернулся с флешьплеером и своими серверами
<vamadir> http://tvnet.pptv.com/
<vamadir> чисто китайский
<openvoid> чё то там наверчено, оно даж сам сайт открывает со 100500 поддоменов
<vamadir> просто при нажатии там есть ссылка поделиться в блоге и тд. Вот поэтому хочу узнать если я в блог его запихаю оно навечно или придется каждый раз менять ссылку?
<User387[web]> Всем привет, возможно ли запустить программу для винды на убунту?(OnLive Cloud Gaming)
<User518[web]> если есть кнопка, значит ссылка постоянная
<openvoid> ссылка будет на страницу, где всё должно быть живое если сайт не кривой
<vamadir> спасибо :) т.е. поток должнен быть вечным. И можно на его основе делать блог?
<openvoid> скорее всего да
<User518[web]> на основе потока?
<openvoid> если только сайт структуру ссылок менять не будет
<User518[web]> или на основе ссылок?
<vamadir> на основе ссылок флеш плеера
<User518[web]> вообще хорошие вебмастера при смене структуры сайта сохраняют работоспособность старых ссылок
<User387[web]> !onlive
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='onlive'
<User387[web]> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<openvoid> нюанс только в том что этот сайт хочет свой собственный флешьплеер под винду установить
<User518[web]> это значит что-то они намутили :)
<User518[web]> с обычным флешплеером видео не идет?
<User518[web]> без установки их?
<vamadir> вот допустим ссылка http://player.pptv.com/v/cyWEAmrQQH7hX8c.swf. А вот это всегда будет yWEAmrQQH7hX8c.swf?? т.е. сама ссылка должна быть живой вечно или нет?
<User518[web]> врядли :)
<User518[web]> очень похоже на сгенерированную ссыль
<User518[web]> а может ссылка постоянное, а имя сгенерировано
<vamadir> и как проверить?
<User518[web]> тут только проверять нужно
<User518[web]> разместить ссылки и подождать
<openvoid> swf - готовый флешь файл который любой плеер должен подцепить
<User518[web]> попробовать открывать с разных компов, с разных ip и т.д.
<openvoid> а постоянство имени может зависи\еть от маразма сайтостроителей
<User518[web]> вот-вот
<User518[web]> тут только живое тестирование поможет
<vamadir> пипец и как можно  дернуть их видео поток?
<User518[web]> размещайте видео в своем блоге. потом просите людей зайти и проверить работает ли видео
<User518[web]> если работает у всех каждый день, значит все хорошо
<User518[web]> потратьте на тестирование неделю нрапример
<User518[web]> например*
<vamadir> я просто боюсь что они потом просто сохранят поток, типо ссылка на программу и лайф сломается
<User518[web]> вполне возможно. но узнать точно заранее нельзя.
<vamadir> блин был бы фильм было бы проше
<User518[web]> просто попробуйте ) много вопросов разрешится
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> ладно
<vamadir> пойду пробывать
<User518[web]> удачи вам
<openvoid> можно поскачивать svf ки эти и вставлять файлами в блог, так точно надёжно будет
<User518[web]> если все скачивать, то никакого места не хватит :)
<NoOova> oracle!
<NoOova> ой
<User518[web]> !oracle
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вам необходимо установить oracle, см. http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<vamadir> да я просто хотел сделать типо страничку на блоге онлайн телика
<User518[web]> хорошая идея
<User518[web]> будем заходить к вам смотреть тв :))))
<SergeyIT> нечего там смотреть
<User518[web]> аудитория найдется
<mortuary> а видите на картинке твиттер клиент с надписью "настроить трансляцию"? http://ubuntulogy.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/%D0%92%D1%8B%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_002-300x208.png как бы себе такое сделать или это приложение такое?
<mortuary> или это гвибер простой? :D
<DanSmir> Всем сдра
<TheFalkorr> ааааа! нам всем наступит здра! мы все умрем!
<DanSmir> вот странная хрень, в некоторых каналах русский отображается норма, а в некоторых кракозябры.
<DanSmir> Други, есть этому решение?
<TheFalkorr> перестать писать кракозябры?
<DanSmir> Не смешно
<overmind88|wrk> клиент, который умеет разные  кодировки для разных каналов
<DanSmir> хм...
<DanSmir> печаль
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: у мня трижи модем идет как eth1
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: хумук?
<baronos> жалко мне будет гномеров на убунту :D
<TheFalkorr> гномеров вообще жалко
<TheFalkorr> но это их проблемы
<TheFalkorr> baronos: пойдем третьих помучаем
<baronos> TheFalkorr: я щас не надолго освободился, у меня ремонт в разгаре(
<baronos> у кого еще стоит хром девелоп?
<TheFalkorr> у гномеров, которых жалко?:)
<baronos> хехе, да не, просто странно флеш себя ведет на нем :)
<baronos> хотя я не исключаю причину воздействия гш на него :)
<baronos> но странность, к примеру флешрадио которое идет через mp3 скорость воспроизведения ускоренная, а ogg нормально. Видео так же идет в ускоренном воспроизведении. Откл. аппаратного ускорения результата не дают :D
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33459
 * Kyshtynbai Шесть гигабайтунг ноутбукен инштальдарутер!:) Всё летает. рад.
<TheFalkorr> @voice Kyshtynbai
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: ку
<XuMuK> а я при чем? я помницо так и не смог нормально заставить мегофоновский 3г работать
<XuMuK> под линуксом всмысле...
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: а я смог даж и партнер заставить работать нормально на ядрах старше 2.6.27
<TheFalkorr> и без партнера
<baronos> гном-шелл 3.4 на заливке в ппа)) ща подожду и как обновлю и как ппц настанет))
<TheFalkorr> хммм.а у мну гномопроги в 12.04 уже 3.4
<XuMuK> baronos: я вчера телефон потвикал влегкую, теперь вапще не грузицо
<XuMuK> качаю новую прошку
<baronos> ыыы
<baronos> я перестал все тесты с ним, у меня в голове только одно
<baronos> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<XuMuK> baronos: у меня полгода оно действовало)
<baronos> ооо питон падает
<baronos> жесть, нотифи глючит
<baronos> на меня не отправлять сообщения
<baronos> воо обновление удачное, нотифи работает)
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты что-то делаешь на компе кроме чтения преводов о девел ветке гнома? :)
<|rapidsp|> художника обидеть может каждый...
<baronos> [Raiden]: типа тестер, люблю все неизведанное и не стабильное)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<baronos> ушел стены ломать(
<NoOova> Господа а где храниьтся список установленных пакетов?
<NoOova>  /var/lib/dpkg/ а дальше?
<TheFalkorr> dpkg --get-selections >> list
<[Raiden]> >
<[Raiden]> NoOova: http://openkazan.info/node/2405
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в данном случае пофиг.лист то пустой
<TheFalkorr> а учитывая его - ему опасно давать >.только >>
<[Raiden]> второй раз если выполнит будет не пустой )
<TheFalkorr> а то опять опечатается не так
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите как узнать какой драйвер загружен для карточки nvidia
<[v-8]_jupiter> Раньше в xorg.conf можно было смотреть
<[Raiden]> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> и ещё ,если у теб янету xorg.conf , то скорее всего открытый
<[Raiden]> или вообще какая-нить мешанина
<[Raiden]> если закрытый установлен, и почему-то нет конфига, надо сделать sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332851362_2067113_50e2bfc2e3.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Глючит что в gnome3 что в unity что в kde
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вроде как от nvidia стоит
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter: зайди в панель управления нвидии и глянь эбаут
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL' |head -n4
<[v-8]_jupiter> direct rendering: Yes
<[v-8]_jupiter> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<[Raiden]> и ещё на твоем шоте совсем нету теней у окон  - смортится как венигрет какой-то )
<[v-8]_jupiter> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a/integrated/SSE2
<[v-8]_jupiter> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 295.33
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: компенсирую синей рамкой окон
<[Raiden]> ну вроде используется
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну дергается ппц ефекты
<[v-8]_jupiter> Жмешь свернуть, а оно замирает и потм сварачивается
<[Raiden]> тут я ничего не могу сказать. Никогда не сталкивался с интегрированными
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум или гугли
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ь2 видеокарты от нвидии , с обоими не имел длительных проблем и лагов
<[Raiden]> лог иксов ещё запость
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мистика. У меня раньше compiz летал
<[v-8]_jupiter> После того как пересел на xubuntu 1 год назад впервые захотел ефекты но получил лаги
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ты имееш ьв виду компиз или композитинг в вм от хфце?
<[Raiden]> там тоже тени есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА всеравно. compiz запускаю или gnome3 с его собственным менеджером. В обоих лагает
<[Raiden]> лог покажи
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://pastebin.com/rpETWMTV
<[Raiden]> вроде нормально всё
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА вот и я не знаю куда копать
<[Raiden]> автодетект только идет какой драйвер грузить, видимо последствия остутсвия конфига
<[Raiden]> но это не важно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Раньше работало то. Мож что в xubuntu накрутили
<[Raiden]> а у тебя какая убунта?
<[v-8]_jupiter> xubuntu 11.10
<[v-8]_jupiter> 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> возьми поставь 12.04 , всеравно релиз скоро
<[Raiden]> может чег оизменится
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА на работе немного напряжно менять
<chapt> так 2-я же бета только
<[Raiden]> или почитай как откатить блоб, может на нуво будет лучше.
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<[Raiden]> chapt: я советую 12.04 только тем у кого есть нерешаемые проблемы в 11.10
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в таких случая бета будет лучше, если там решено
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тогда пускай без ефектов поак будет
<[v-8]_jupiter> А как выйдет 12,04 то сделаю заход еще на unity
<[v-8]_jupiter> или gnome classic
<[Raiden]> это уж твоё дело
<[Raiden]> сколько будет поддерживаться gnome classic  неизвестно. Т.е. в следущей за 12.04 убунте такая сессия может быть, а может и не быть
<[Raiden]> возможно хфце лучший выбор если не очень новый комп )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: гном фоллбек стал называться гном классик.так что он будет
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: в жабере 1 федорщик мне сказал, что в федора 17 уже не будет фоллбэка
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну это федородело:) в убунте (а я слежу за новостями и планами в рассылках) такого не планируют отказа
<[Raiden]> основываясь на этом, можно предложить, что прокт гном забил на фоллбэк. Да и собсно то что о нвыпилится было известно изначально
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: более того - фоллбек - это отдельный пакет, как и гш.так что юм (у них же юм?) и вперед
<TheFalkorr> baronos[x]: нук очнись.ты у нас спишь в мейлинг листах и ченджлогах гнома.че они отказались от фоллбека?
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: они будут эмулировать композит на процессоре
<[Raiden]> там где его нету
<[Raiden]> вместо фоллбэка
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: на работе у меня комп 4 ядра 8 гиг встроенное видео. Не думаю что слабый) Но для большого монитора хочется иметь возможность автоматически ресайзить окна на пол екрана
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ни кто не отказывался еще, просто в федоре по умолчанию его не будут использовать, так как открытые дрова работают более менее стабильно на многих видеокартах, они и не используют алакарте, у них много чего этого нет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вооот.
<baronos> Сейчас даже на сдлайф образ с гш бегает шустро
<baronos> про юсб я молчу там и так скорость больше :D
<baronos> ох жуть, в пропосед то сколько уже нечести))
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: Если прокрутить выше, то я говорил, что оно может пропаст ьв релизах после 12.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> ГШ что бы был пригоден для работы нужно потратить много времени на поиск расширений
<[Raiden]> про прям сча я не утверждал
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так если прочесть еще раз - ты основывал это на том, что федорщики отказались.а они просто федороотказ решили сделать.никак не касающийся других дистров:)
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: на сайте работает поиск ввел слово того примерно что нужно он нашел, конечно выбор еще скудный, но все ровно.
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: угадай где работают основные разработчики гнома
<TheFalkorr> в рх?
<baronos> в порпосед одни 3,4 версии пакеты) щас то я востановлю гш)
<[Raiden]> конечно никто не мешает другим дистрам самостоятельно делать сессию
<TheFalkorr> кедерасты в сусях.гномещелисты в красношапках
<baronos> к примеру в сусе там типа коробка идет как фаллбэк
<[v-8]_jupiter> юнисты в ubuntu)))
<[Raiden]> Я кедераст на убунте, хотя сусе у меня тоже есть
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> "Кедерасты"? ой я не могу, смешное слово)))))
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: нет такой компании юнити. есть каноникал
<baronos> andrex|off: у меня вайн1,5х32 на убунту 12,04 х64 полет мега стабильный :D
<baronos> а мне войс дали за это слово :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты его от демьяна взял?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я тут windows 8 видел ролики. Вот по сравнению с ней ГШ просто верх совершенства
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ага
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: альтовци выпустили образа с гш для планшетов
<baronos> TheFalkorr: даже лефт4деад2 запустилась с предупреждением что там бла бла бла в пакетах))
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: мне чего-то так не думается. Для начала в вин8 преработан эксплорер. И переработан грамотно + ничег оне отрезано. И ещё из метро можно в 1 клик переключится на нормальный стол
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ты попробуй там найти выключалку компа
<baronos> а метро попробуй на классик вернуть
<[Raiden]> а на тот же наутилус без слез не взглянешь. Фактически писиманфм уже лучше
<TheFalkorr> спорно
<TheFalkorr> наутилус норма
<TheFalkorr> писиман - лажа
<TheFalkorr> пользовался обоими
<[Raiden]> ну может я тунаром попутал, я часто их путаю, т.к. давно юзал
<[Raiden]> в 1 из них есть групповое переименовывание , например
<[Raiden]> хотя эти продграмы гораздо моложе чем наутилус
<TheFalkorr> в тунаре поболее убобства, чем в писимане
<TheFalkorr> но по мне так наутилус нормально
<TheFalkorr> мож и слегка упростили с переходом на гтк3, но ведь дописывают уже
<[Raiden]> пример можно? :)
<only_you> наутилус долго каталоги открывает
<[Raiden]> Я знаю что дописывают в форке. Патчи от сообщества воткнули и функцию undo сделали
<[Raiden]> а что бы дописывали сам наутилус - я не в курсе
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/1332864807/5xu4tFBCfKT8n0Mf64ezaw/iReMZzlZPVuM.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: это что за пиздец шрифты?
<Onkeltem> У меня после переустановки системы Skype по ходу перестал вообще видеть pulseaudio и лезе через ALSA
<Onkeltem> как его отучить это делать?
<Onkeltem> В ALSA одни блин проблемы
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: это мои любимые шрифты, и не ругайся))
<[Raiden]> после 3 числа я буду постить, буде т 4.8.2 )
<baronos> :)
<baronos> в бубне тут пока мега не стабильно, вэбкит падает при каждом его использовании
<[Raiden]> baronos: как шрифт называется?
<baronos> [Raiden]: MagistralC
<[Raiden]> ок
<only_you> http://www.vsemayki.ru/search.php?fname=Linux&page=1?ref=11106 =)
<baronos> а заголовок я перепутал, обычно стоит Neuropol
<[Raiden]> такой у меня есть
<baronos> надо купить футболку кубунту, и потом на параде кубунтовцев диверсии делать :D
<Lex_S> О_о
<[Raiden]> https://blogubuntero.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/mark-shuttleworth-linuxtag-2.jpg
<Lex_S> хехе
<only_you> Марк изменил юнити
<[Raiden]> фотка старенькая правда, 2006 года вроде
<Lex_S> собрать чтоле кеды
<dmt> Gnome 3 уже юзабелен?
<Lex_S> вполне
<TheFalkorr> кстати да
<Lex_S> на днях релиз 3.4 будет
<TheFalkorr> @voice [v-8]_jupiter
<TheFalkorr> @voice "[v-8]_jupiter"
<dmt> кстате кто юзает deltup, с deb он работает?
<TheFalkorr> !1rule > baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, please see my private message
<abra> прикольная игра)) http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<mortuary> блин, опять зашел в менеджер обновлений и увидел кучу обновлений, почему эта сволоч не кажет их в статус баре?
<[Raiden]> 1. шли багрепорт , 2. жди релиза  и надейся что будет ок - на твой вкус.
<mortuary> настройки же в норме? http://i.imgur.com/tWnyH.jpg
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: ахз.наверное нет.картинка не идет
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: itmages.{ru,com} надо быо
<pr0mode> /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster failed ... это меня уже стало напрягать (((
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, http://itmages.com/image/view/467578/63ec5f0c
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: сам угадаешь, или намекнуть на слово "еженедельно"?
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: и больше имегур не юзай.мало того, что конвертирует хз во что, так еще и тормозит
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, простите, был напуган :D
<[Raiden]> поставил глянуть http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332857500_5300092_93811a28b6.png
<[Raiden]> композит офф, т.к. надо лезть в гконф что бы включать )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: та оно мертвое
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> и по ходу это делаетс через maconf-editor
<[Raiden]> mateconf
<only_you> гном2 няшка
<[Raiden]> в общем типичный гном
<[Raiden]> после почти года кед , включать 1 из опций чрез какой-то зад - смешно
<Kyshtynbai> Братцы, а как в наутилусе сделать, чтобы при копировании файла из одной директории в другую при наличии файлов с одинаковыми именами наутилус предлагал переименовать копируемый файл?
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: просто копировать.он и предлагает
<Kyshtynbai> Хм. Довольно странно, у меня не предлагает, вот скрин: http://bayimg.com/baNkpaadJ
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: а сказать, что у тя гном2?
<Kyshtynbai> а в третьем другой наутилус? не знал(
<TheFalkorr> другой
<TheFalkorr> тыб еще с гном1 взял бы
<TheFalkorr> и сравнивал
<[Raiden]> сделал ещё пару снимков, слва наутилус3
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/467624/18780030 , http://itmages.ru/image/view/467625/4612f073
<[v-8]_jupiter> ХА ха купил mikrotik!!! Теперь то в офисе wi-fi заработает как надо
<Kyshtynbai> наутилус в кедах? пикантно-с!)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: почему в кедах*
<[Raiden]> ?
<Kyshtynbai> ты ж на кедах вроде сидишь?
<[Raiden]> скриншот делался в сессии Mate
<[Raiden]> Да, я в кедах, но тут они непричем
<Lex_S> ничё особенного
<[Raiden]> с первого взляда ничего,  но если присмотреться, то на втором шоте есть галка что бы запомнить действие для папки. Мне это нужно было пару раз в жизни, но я смог воспользоваться ,т.к. было
<[Raiden]> а в гноме3 просто нет
<User163[web]> Всем привет. У меня вопрос по поводу 12.04 и Telephaty KDE. Кто нибудь пробовал подключится к Google Apps-овскому jabber аккаунту через Telephaty?
<[Raiden]> User163[web]: у меня пока не возникало желания его запускать.
<[Raiden]> пользую пиджин
<User163[web]> Да у меня бы и не возникло. Просто при обновлении на 12.04 он стал дефолтным + хотел проверить плазмовский виджет
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум если хочешь
<User163[web]> [Raiden] Ок. Подожду может все таки где-то появится инфа об этом
<[Raiden]> если создать тему ,то имхо быстрее будет. Но ваще если хочешь - просто жди )
<baronos> что там про телепати и гугл?
<[Raiden]> baronos: в кде ест ьклиент использующий либу телепати
<baronos> ясно)
<baronos> к гуглу через джаббер не трудно коннектится
<[Raiden]> User163[web]: английский если знаешь , то тут вроде канале есть kde-elepathy или ещё #kubuntu
<[Raiden]> канал*
<[Raiden]> tele*
<User163[web]> baronos я тут. гугл апсовский аккаунт не коннектится =(
<baronos> сервер его нашел и порт? шифрование ssl ставил?
<User163[web]> baronos да сервер talk.google.com порт 5223 с ssl игрался и так и так
<User163[web]> baronos в jabber ID аля - blabla@moidomen.com и ресурс Telephaty
<baronos> че то типа такого должно быть jabber username@gmail.com youpassword talk.google.com:5223:ssl
<baronos> jabber эт как протокол
<baronos> эт как бы грубо, настройки бы видеть этого виджета или че там
<User163[web]> baronos у меня аккаунт на Google Apps - что подразумевает что домен мой подвязан. Возможно из-за этого и загвоздка.
<User163[web]> baronos http://kubuntu.ru/node/9660
<baronos> всё может быть, напиши гуглу об этом например
<User163[web]> baronos искал -не нашел инфы
<User163[web]> думал тут кто-то обновился и использует Гапс и сталкивался
<baronos> аа тут через гталк сервер на джаббер цепляешься получается?
<User163[web]> baronos Да.Но не уверен что это делаю правильно.Хотя Копит и Пиджин с такими настройками работают
<baronos> такс, ща.
<Kyshtynbai> придётся долфин ставить. а вот нельзя ли как нибудь на второй гном наутилус три поставить, никто не заморачивался?
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> а
<TheFalkorr> вот нельзя на оку движок от феррари поставить?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai:   это не проблема, достаточн осменить чем папку открывать.  Вот только, зачем?
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: что зачем)? зачем долфин ставить?
<[Raiden]> я про наутилус3 в гноме2, хотя и про дельфин тоже
<[Raiden]> с дельфином в общем-то ясно зачем, а вот первое
<Kyshtynbai> ну вот конкретная проблема - при копировании файлов из одной директории в другую, при условии если у файлов имена одинаковые второй почему-то не предлагает переименовать и как это лечится я не нашел
<artus> ммм, а никто не озадачивался скачкой плейлистов с тытуба?
<baronos> зачем ты это сказал, я же теперь не усну пока не скачаю)
<[Raiden]> меня кстати всегда улыбало в гноме два, альт+драг в наутилусе копирование с выводом меню что делать
<[Raiden]> но в то де время альт+мышка по умолчанию - двигать окно )
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, поставь krusader
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: у меня вроде спрашивает http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332861191_2454130_babd1e18b3.png
<[Raiden]> хотя может быть это уже фича mate, оригинального гнома2 нету под рукой
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: попробую, мерси
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да, наверное)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: есть ещё вариант взять thunar , он с гном2 будет больше сочетаться чем дельфин
<Kyshtynbai> Да, спасибо, всё попробую).
<[Raiden]> про переезд туда где просто по умолчанию дельфин я уж не буду писать - это и так очевидно )
<SergeyIT> скрытая реклама?
<Kyshtynbai> Перезд на кеды... amd v140, 6гб оперативки, и фиговенький ати мобилити... как это всё кеды потянет?.. Хотя задумываюсь, задумываюсь о перезде. не сечйчас, так через полтора года как лтс закончится.
<[Raiden]> у меня 4гб рам и бюджетаня корка первой волны. Видеокарта правда лучше. Но тут композит не является обязательным - выключается галкой и по хоткею
<[Raiden]> у меня тянет
<artus> хе, вобщем youtube-dl таки качает плейлисты с тытуба )
<[Raiden]> пробовать надо в общем. Можно не сча, а после 3 числа, выйдет 4.8.2
<User752[web]> Добрый вечер, имеет место быть такая ситуация, как запустить на удалённой машине через ssh торрент - клиент, передать ему что качать и что бы при  закрытии ssh торрент не выключался
<Kyshtynbai> я пробовал и заметил вот что: при отсутствии видимых тормозов тепловыделение катастрофически повышается. так он почти тихтй совсем, а на кедах гудел как шмель. не знаю, может показалось конечно) но вот это я запомнил.
<Kyshtynbai> User752[web]: apt-get install rtorrent это первое. второе по энетеру он загрудает файлы торрентов в директории где запушен. третье, бзай screen
<Kyshtynbai> *юзай
<artus> User752[web], screen
<artus> или tmux
<User752[web]> Спасибо большое, все получилось
<[Raiden]> на крайняк ещё есть nohup , из фона правда не вернуть
<swex> Ребят кто рубит в вопросе, если 2 модуля могут поддержать одну и ту же usb железку, как выбрать конкретный? в blacklist?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: если выключить эффекты и отключить непомук (его кстати немного пооптимизят на жор проца) , то не думаю что кде будет сильнее греть проц.
<[Raiden]> т.е. если не использовать то , что может его кушать активно ,то всё будет так же )
<[Raiden]> +_
<[Raiden]> +-
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: понятненько, будем думать).
<UNIm95> Кто powertop'ом пользовался?
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0327/h_1332863091_2641862_8c5e0ee993.png
<swex> UNIm95, я и?
<UNIm95> swex: немного не понял как потребляемую мощность получить?
<[Raiden]> наверное никак, без вольтметра и амперметра )
<[Raiden]> вообще не знаю
<swex> ты не получишь ее
<Di_Matteo> Добрый вечер. Имеется следующая проблема - при выключении компа убунту зависает на логотипе.
<baronos> до сих пор ваш переключатель клавы тупит)
<TheFalkorr> фгня
<TheFalkorr> это твоя гномощель тупит
<baronos> апплет то тотже
<NoOova> у меня щель походу показывает сожержимое видеопамяти
<NoOova> если сделать гномшел реплейс
<NoOova> куча артефактов на фоне основного меню
<baronos> ты чего до 3.4 обновил?
<User954[web]> Привет ! Здесь я могу задать вопрос по выбору Linux ?
<baronos> но учти будут подсказывать чисто семейство убунту
<baronos> и кстати в фалбэк не работает настройка панели, уахахаха)))
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<snwbrdr> всем привет, кто с postfix на очень хорошее "ты" общается ?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff:
<User428[web]> кто может подсказать?
<XuMuK> User428[web]: как зовут моего деда по матери?
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> !magic
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='magic'
<User428[web]> при попытке установить самбу пишет такую хрень  При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  samba4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<User428[web]> короче я так понял до конца не ставит и глюк какой-то с dpkg
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get clean
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install -f
<XuMuK> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<XuMuK> и потом заново
<User954[web]> Какую Linux выбрать ? Intel P4 2.6 Ггц ОЗУ 1.2 Гб Geforce 5200 FX TP-LINK TL-WN722N (назовем его PC2 ) Пишите через что ставить, если не очевидно.. --------------- Сеть такая:  Zyxe Keenetic Lite, по проводу+PC1 WIN 7x64 +PC 2(сейчас стоит XP, tp-link) +SGS2 (Android)  Zyxel подключен к инету. ---------------- C SGS2 Ñ
<XuMuK> !utf | User954[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User954[web]: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus>  нее
<XuMuK> то есть
<User428[web]> клин очистит весь мусор из установки?
<artus> !255 | User954[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User954[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User954[web]> "Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче" Извените !
<User428[web]> после этого: sudo apt-get install -f выдал: При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  samba4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<artus> User428[web], ии? в гугле что на ошибку Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) говорит?
<User428[web]> и dpkg строка тоже не срабатывает, всё про самбу ругается, но клин сначала прописывал
<User428[web]> народ ну ещё вопросик, помогите зайти на диски тачки с виндой, примонтировать не получается ругается на адрес компа, но адрес верен
<XuMuK> раз ругаецо, значить не верен
<User428[web]> Retrying with upper case share name mount error(6): No such device or address Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<XuMuK> artus: тут?
<XuMuK> давай настроим vpn
<artus> ща, годь
<artus> XuMuK, конфигов сервера и клиента тебе хватит чтоб понять что у чему ? )))
<XuMuK> artus: не факт) ибо я ниразу ещё не настраивал))
<XuMuK> artus: я хотел предложить создать те юзера и чтобы ты настроил)
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> XuMuK, ок
<User428[web]> подскажите как зайти диск винды на другой тачке?
<shenmue> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<XuMuK> openvph, ssh
<XuMuK> и тд
<XuMuK> способов туева хуча
<vitek111211> Всем доброго времени суток.
<vitek111211> Что не хватает Wine для запуска приложения? Вот лог запуска из терминала - user@,-desktop:~$ wine '/media/E/(D)/Perfect World/Клиенты/PerfectWorldGeneis/element/elementclient.exe'  Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (IA-64) err:module:import_dll Loading library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\E\\(D)\\Perfect World\\\041a\043b\0438\043
<TheFalkorr> vitek111211: а самому прочесть?
<[Raiden]> IA-64 -?
<shenmue> мморпг шняга
<shenmue> морровинд рулит
<[Raiden]> vitek111211:  MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by...
<vitek111211> Прочитал) Думал dll библиотеки, скачал с dll.ru кинул в сустем32,...
<vitek111211> Запуск не изменился
<[Raiden]> MSVC redist  гугльни
<[Raiden]> и поставь потом
<[Raiden]> вот тольк осмущает IA-64
<[Raiden]> имхо не те либы ты качал
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: artus vpn натраивает... готовтесь)
<[Raiden]> део в том что это архитектура отличная от em64t (amd64)
<vitek111211> Я по сути вообще только сборку переставил..)) В этой хотя бы вино запускает клиент 1.3.6 версии...
<artus> vitek111211, чего за сборку?
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$ wine --version
<XuMuK> wine-1.4
<XuMuK> как бы
<XuMuK> так что да... чего за сборку?
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA-64
<[Raiden]> либо это сообщение не касается архитктуры программы или либ, а ещё какой-т косяк вайна
<[Raiden]> Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (IA-64)
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: kekeke
<[Raiden]> кстати не сно, где 1.5 под убунту?
<[Raiden]> не ясно
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: vitek111211 скачать и кинуть мало.ты укажи в настройках винца использовать
<vitek111211> Сборку [x86] Linux Seven (Ubuntu 10.04 rus Junior + aleks200059) 1.0 поставил...
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ппа под убунту собирают не мейнтейнеры винца, так что они не имеют отношения к нему
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну тебя я указал, чтобы ты на будущее знал.а то обсуждаешь с ним чтото, а секрет прост
<TheFalkorr> !winetricks | vitek111211
<ubuntuhelp> vitek111211: winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<XuMuK> vitek111211: вот потому и пакеты старые
<artus> vitek111211, с проблемами сборок к тем кто их собирал, с проблемами вайна , на канал вайна, ешо вопросы?
<[Raiden]> Есть 1.5 для убунты собранный?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: у меня на 12.04 стоит 1.4
<[Raiden]> vitek111211: MSVCP60.dll  если ставил - удаляй и ищи редист для 32бит версии виндовс
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> а не для ia64
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: есть для дебиана.в 12.04 работает
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: другие релизы не проверял
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<[Raiden]> сча пересоберу себе из дебиана
<vitek111211> пойду пробовать.....)
<shenmue> эм...
<vitek111211> всем спасибо)
<shenmue> а не проше ли скачать иходник с гитхаба и собрать?
<User428[web]> mount -t cifs //192.168.0.74 /mnt/1 -o username=******,passwd=*******,iocharset=utf8 не получается монтировать, что не так?
<Sergey_IT> /mnt/1 - существует?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем пересобирать?в убунту ставятся итак
<[Raiden]> что бы собрать вайн надо доставить 38мб пакетов. Дума юв след версии собирать в чруте, что бы оновная система была маленькой и пушистой
<User428[web]> Sergey_IT да специально создавал
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: мне так нравится
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: хорошо.и что ты будешь пересобирать?
<[Raiden]> исходники пакета из дебиана
<BlancoD> [Raiden], а зачем из дебиана, когда можно из исходников. Причём наверняка из исходников будет посвежее сборка
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: а.. ты имеешь в виду вообще. ВСё что мне не хватает или хочется как-то изменить
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: то есть тыб и убунтовские пакеты пересобирал со своими флагами и патчами?тогда понятен смысл:)
<[Raiden]> мне не всегда хватает пактов уже собранных под убунту.
<[Raiden]> 1.
<[Raiden]> 2. бывает надо пресобрать уже собранный или другой версии
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<TheFalkorr> ну я то и имею ввиду.патчи, исправления, тестовые функции, что не добавляют по дефолту, но с ними можно пересобрать
<[Raiden]> например у меня квирк 4.0.4 а не то уг из свн которое в репах, пиджин с патчиком  - бере тверсию из файла
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: сделал бы свое ппа
<[Raiden]> может сделаю, мне лень пока разбираться ка кправильно собирать ) А для себя пофиг
<TheFalkorr> а там просто.для сурцов из дебового/убунтового репо - всего три команды
<pr0mode> ку
<NoOova> господа как узнать что сколько занимает
<NoOova> на серваке место кончилось, надо чтото потереть
<NoOova> т.е.
<NoOova> df -h, du -h я знаю
<NoOova> что нибудь более наглядное
<NoOova> чем поочередно от корня выполнять du -h --max-depth 1
<[Raiden]> в дебиановских правилах дял сборки были зависимости  либ32.... У них по ходу ещё не мультиарч ка кв убунте.
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: dpkg-source -x file.dsk   и debuild -us -uc часто хватает )
<[Raiden]> dsc
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дебилд -С чтоб сурцы собрало и потом дпут сделать и все.вот три команды
<NoOova> дебилд - демон дебила?
<NoOova> )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> почти
<[koshka]> Оо. Мой ник
<[koshka]> Мама видать комп выключала
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], или сломался ;)
<User671[web]> Привет
<[koshka]> Не. Если бы сломался, она бы позвонила 100000 раз
<User671[web]> помогите мануал выбрать по передвиганию литми лаунчера
<[koshka]> Знаете че
<User671[web]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<[koshka]> По комп.сетям не поставили мне зачет
<User671[web]> мож кто делал
<[koshka]> Пристал ко мне с дискретными линичмт связи
<[koshka]> А я хз чо это
<only_you> [koshka]: какой вуз?
<[koshka]> ТНУ
<User671[web]> полюбас меси
<[koshka]> :-D
<Sergey_IT>  User671[web], баловство это
<only_you> землячка)
<User671[web]> конеч баловство
<[koshka]> Ты тоже что ли? o_O
<User671[web]> но нервы экономит
<User671[web]> не
<User671[web]> просто знакомых много
<Sergey_IT> User671[web], наплевать и забыть - лучше лечит
<andrex> Sergey_IT: унефирсальный ответ - Баловство всё это)
<[koshka]> only_you, ты откуда?)
<only_you> мать всея руси)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, я смотрел код в юнити2д - там все переписывать надо для этого... а смысл
<[koshka]> )
<andrex> что баронос то спит, я ему не разрешал)
<[koshka]> так че это такое?)
<andrex> Sergey_IT: монополисты)
<Sergey_IT> он не спит, а вырубился
<User671[web]> ну может как то через ппа
<User671[web]> неужели еще не написали прогу которая ее двигала и видоизменяла?
<Sergey_IT> User671[web], так это в компизе менять все надо
<Sergey_IT> и в юнити2д
<User671[web]> я нашел как ее подвинуть этим компизом
<andrex> User671[web]: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html если я понял про что ты
<User671[web]> просто потихоньку полегоньку перехожу на ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> User671[web], так подвинь
<Sergey_IT>  User671[web], не с того начинаешь переход
<User671[web]> а скин как поменять?
<User671[web]> андрекс спс
<[koshka]> ррр
<andrex> ррр xD
<[koshka]> че такое дискретные линии связи?))
<Kyshtynbai> Гугл их знает).
<User671[web]> в википедии нет)
<User671[web]> а с чего начать посоветуешь?
<Sergey_IT> User671[web], а смысл лаунчера внизу?
<[koshka]> Я в курсе что гугл знает
<[koshka]> Кто погуглит?)
<andrex> комп пропод свич провод комп дискретная связь вроде как
<andrex> провод*
<User671[web]> порой надо какую нибудь хрень сбоку зацепить
<User671[web]> и тут эта дрянь лезет
<User671[web]> а когда она внизу
<User671[web]> скролл и все дела
<Sergey_IT> User671[web], так спрячь лаунчер, чего на него смотреть то?
<User671[web]> тож не удобно
<alagos> Добрый вечер
<User671[web]> короче на вкус и цвет фломастеры разные
<User671[web]> и я уже загорелся
<only_you> alagos: ку, земляче
<[koshka]> Спс
<[koshka]> Оо
<Alagos> only_you: :) Тоже файна Юкрайна? :)
<[koshka]> Сережка
<Alagos> Привет, Котя)
<only_you> она самая =)
<Sergey_IT> User671[web], вот выйдет 12.04, может кто сделает
<[koshka]> Приветик ^_^
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], чего? Привет
<XuMuK> а у меня у одного скайп в таскбаре не показывает в 12.04?
<Alagos> Только мне одному немного неудобно в 11.10? Или это всем так? :)
<only_you> мне в 12.04 удобно
<[koshka]> И тебе привет:)
<[koshka]> Мне в 10.04 :-D
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, я его еще не ставил (
<Alagos> Так 12.04 оно же еще бета, не?
<User671[web]> ну у меня пока 11.10
<andrex> в 12.4 удобно прям как 11.10)
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: skype или 12.04,
<User671[web]> все клево но лаунчер бесит
<Alagos> У меня тоже 11.10
<only_you> до, но весьма стабильно
<Sergey_IT> 11.10 тормозная
<Alagos> вот!
<User671[web]> ну фиг ее знает
<[koshka]> Черт. Поставлю себе 9,04 :-D
<only_you> в 12.04 ето ваше юнити стало весьма шустрее
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, скайп
<User671[web]> пока тьфу тьфу тьфу
<[koshka]> Она мне больше нравилась
<Alagos> Я купил себе новое железо, ну там всякие core i5 8 гб оперативки, мамку навороченную, думал летать все будет... А оно... Разочаровало меня...
<only_you> тогда ставь коробку..)
<Alagos> Не, 10.04 хороша, но в 10.10 шрифты и оформление круче
<[koshka]> Ага
<[koshka]> Опенбокс
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, не расстраивайся, скоро 12.04 выйдет
<[koshka]> Или этот
<only_you> lxde
<[koshka]> Флюс:-D:-D
<User671[web]> ширифты это вообще беда
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: спасибо, утешил. Как раз на мою днюху и выйдет)
<Kyshtynbai> Чего не так со шрифтами в 10 ??
<Alagos> Разрабы прям подарок мне забабахали)
<[koshka]> Ладно.я спать
<Sergey_IT> User671[web], ты беды еще не видел
<User671[web]> под винду хрен заточишь
<[koshka]> Споки ночки
<only_you> бб, студентота :D
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: Там все как раз очень даже так.
<User671[web]> ну мое то дело скромное - веб дизайн
<[koshka]> Ого
<Alagos> only_you: ты спать?
<[koshka]> Вот это ты меня назвал
<[koshka]> Я спать)
<only_you> то я кошке
<only_you> (:
<andrex> гг
<Alagos> а:)
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], учи матчасть )
<Alagos> Я по поводу веб-дизайна извращенно в убунту мыслю... VIm - это же извращение? :)
<User671[web]> ну вроде худо бедно хромиум помог
<[koshka]> ^_^
<only_you> вим тру
<Alagos> User671[web]: мечтой веб-дизайнеров было бы, чтобы все перешли на хром)
<User671[web]> честно вообще пофиг
<User671[web]> аптана и там и там есть
<User671[web]> она дя пхп а все остальное в броузере
<User671[web]> не на мозиллу
<Alagos> А мне в 11.10 банши понравилась. Ритмбокс в 12.04 так же впилен в систему?
<User671[web]> у нее на самом деле возможностей куда больше
<only_you> нету браузера "мозилла"
<Alagos> аптана - это что?
<Alagos> есть фаерфокс? :)
<Kyshtynbai> редактор такое
<Alagos> Блин... Почему данные не сохранились ни в дропбоксе ни в убунту ван? Теперь заново этот конфиг в вичате прописывать...
<Alagos> Хорошо хоть алиасы сохранились:)
<only_you> банши теперь не будет. ритмбокс онли
<Alagos> А он также интегрирован будет?
<only_you> угу
<Alagos> Я просто 12.04 только на виртуалку ставил
<Alagos> А если сейчас выпелить банши и поставить ритмбокс, то интеграция уже будет? :)
<only_you> какая?)
<Alagos> Ну как и у банши, показывает текущий трек (название) + контролы какие-то
<only_you> я вот не могу такими плеерами пользоваться
<only_you> дидбиф наше все
<Alagos> Хотя у меня мультиклава, но все же мне удобно смотреть название трека, скажем, трансляции радиоволны в уведомлениях
<only_you> умеет
<Alagos> Отлично
<Alagos> Биф - это слишком много для меня. Прям мультимедийный комбайн. Я смотрю в сторону ритмбокса или в крайнем случае аудисиуса
<Alagos> Но он немного лажает и с кодировками и вообще...
<User539[web]> так всеже
<User539[web]> кто внешку себе настраивал?
<User539[web]> успешно
<Alagos> Блин... Все заново... Ставить аспел, прописывать конфиг... На этот раз я точно все сохраню! Хотябы в убунтуване. Кстати, а я могу им синхронизировать указанную мной папку? Или только перетаскивать в определённую надо?
<Alagos> Что ты подразумеваешь под "внешкой"?
<User539[web]> тема расположение панелек вид кнопочки справа итд
<User539[web]> хотя мне чет и слева понравилось
<Alagos> Что именно и куда ты хочешь переместить?
<Alagos> Есть в файле список всего что выводиться в систрей
<User539[web]> улити вниз
<User539[web]> ну и саму ее немного видоизменить
<User539[web]> улити лаунчер*
<artus> User539[web], а можно выражатцо русским языком а не набором русских букв?
<User539[web]> остальное вроде все сделал
<artus> ато как то понять тебя проблематично
<Alagos> Та блин.. Зачем с этим заморачиваться? Она и с боку нормально работает
<Alagos> artus: привет :)
<only_you> внизу лаунчер неюзабелен
<artus> Alagos, ку
<Alagos> Та он вообще не очень-то юзабелен
<Alagos> У меня основное количество программ на автостарте
<Alagos> да и через альт+ф2 можно быстро запустить что надо
<only_you> нехватает сворачивания по клику
<Alagos> Хотя... Редко что надо кроме брозера
<Alagos> Кстати да. Сворачивание по полоске или по альт+ф9 - не огонь
<Alagos> А еще тупо что при переходе в полноэкранный режим по ф11 юнити не скрывается.
<only_you> лаунчер? скрываются
<Alagos> )
<Alagos> Может у тебя и скрываеться
<Alagos> Я вот открыл терминал. Нажал ф11, он на весь экран развернулся, и под ним видно юнити лаунчер.
<Alagos> А вот если альт+ф10 - то скрывается лаунчер
<User539[web]> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html а хрен с ним была не была
<only_you> только что проверил - спрятался
<Alagos> спрятался по ф11?
<Alagos> Странно...
<only_you> автоскрытие же
<Sergey_IT> и у меня спрятался
<Alagos> Открыть терминал. ф11 - и лаунчер прячется?
<only_you> да
<Alagos> Старнно. А у меня висит на заднем плане...
<User539[web]> не
<User539[web]> не то
<User539[web]> или руки кривые что тож возможно
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ничего странного - разные юнити
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/468033/700e7a5d
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: О! Ты прав!
<Alagos> Блин... С такими раскладами нужно ставить 12.04 уже...
<only_you> Version: 5.8.0-0ubuntu2 все пучком
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, рискни
<only_you> вичат няшка. только как сделать список окон?
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: А чем это чревато?
<Alagos> only_you: strmon
<only_you> т.е. не окон, а каналов)
<artus> плагином
<Alagos> Да-да. Там или стрмон или бафферс
<only_you> спс
<Alagos> Ща гляну
<Alagos> Я тоже настраивать буду сейчас)
<Alagos> Блин...
<Alagos> Чего пиджин улетает за пределы экрана и не появляется нигде?
<artus> buffers.pl зоветцо
<Alagos> Что-то связка пиджин и скайп-фраппер - очень глючно работают.
<only_you> Alagos: улетает на другой роб. стол при клике по иконке в лаунчере?
<User539[web]> как думете что они имели в виду (step by step) http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html
<User539[web]> Затем нужно зайти в настройки компиза (ccsm), выключить unityshell (после чего отвалится клавиатура и менеджер окон), и включить unityshellrotated. Скорее всего после этого всё повиснет и придётся убивать lightdm, но после следующего захода в сеанс всё заÑ
<User539[web]> ?
<Alagos> only_you: В том-то и дело, что нет. Иконка запуска становиться фиолетовой, и его нигде не видно...
<Alagos> User539[web]: !кодировка
<Alagos> User539[web]: !utf-8
<artus> !255 | User539[web]
<Alagos> !utf8 | User539[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User539[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<ubuntuhelp> User539[web]: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> Alagos, это не кодировка
<only_you> клиент кривой
<Alagos> А... Будем знать
<User539[web]> как думете что они имели в виду (step by step) http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html
<User539[web]> как думете что они имели в виду (step by step)
<User539[web]> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html
<artus> User539[web], вот еще раз повтори
<only_you> еще повтори
<only_you> гг
<User539[web]> клиент на кодировку ругается
<User539[web]> не мог понять донес ли я мысль до кого то сорь за флуд
<artus> User539[web], там в бложике есть кнопашка для поста, щамкни и задай вопрос))
<artus> *ж
<andrex> пущай скай лову ломает)
<andrex> голову
<only_you> *uj
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, в выходные у меня юнити пропало
<User539[web]> что такое компиз
<only_you> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube  офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<artus> andrex, вобщем того, поднял openvpn для поиграть) теперь можно с хамачами голову не ломать ))
<User539[web]> как зайти в его настройки
<only_you> ccsm
<andrex> artus: я видел в токсах
<artus> ога
<User539[web]> спс
<Sergey_IT> User539[web], только осторожно, а то все поломаешь
<artus> дефольные настройки компиза в убунте вообще трогать нельзя) может упасть ))
<only_you> как сменить курсор?
<artus> да что ж такое то с очепятками то
<andrex> Sergey_IT: у мну тоже юнити тока 3д пропал на выходных, ща 2д юзаю
<XuMuK> artus: там главное куб не включать
<artus> XuMuK, не только)) там еще гдето мина заложена ))
<Sergey_IT>  andrex, обновись... у меня заработало
<only_you> User539[web]: сохрани дефолтные настройки для начала
<andrex> обновился, потом проверю)
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: у меня оно есть, но как-то оно глючит все...
<only_you> о, ядро новое прилетело
<Sergey_IT> бывает
<User539[web]> unityshell как в руссификации зовется?
<Sergey_IT> юнитишел
<andrex> та ки зовётся
<andrex> не клаву точно менять надо...
<User539[web]> Назначения клавиш  модуля Ubuntu Unity Plugin Rotated конфликтуют с другими модулями. Вы хотите разрешить эти конфликты?
<[Raiden]> а что такое юнитишелл?
<Sergey_IT> andrex, если оружие дает осечки - то менять
<artus> User539[web], разрешай, пусть конфликтуют )) зато у них разрешения от тебя будет )))
<andrex> Sergey_IT: я если чёстно уже 2 год хочю поменять)
<andrex> Sergey_IT: оно не токо осечки даёт, а ещё звуки издаёт как степлер
<User539[web]> в общем меняю ща должно вырубить если включусь отпишу
<[Raiden]> 3д пропал на выходных - хорошо звучит
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а то! )
<User539[web]> блин не могу альтабнуться
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], на одном компе вообще юнити пропал как то
<only_you> [Raiden]: ето тебе не квин)
<[Raiden]> )
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как ставить софт из архива, если /configure ругается
<Sergey_IT> как ругается?
<andrex> Amblnb:
<admin-skif-biz> пакет для гутенпринта пишет, что гутенпринте не нашел
<andrex> вах
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, а архив распаковал?
<admin-skif-biz> Sergey_IT, разумеется. из него и запускал, как обычно.
<andrex> admin-skif-biz: и хависимости воткни все
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, и инсталл прочитал?
<admin-skif-biz> ругается, что нестандартное окружение и нужно указать префикс
<admin-skif-biz> вот эта хрень -GPLin для калибровки принтеров http://www.blackfiveimaging.co.uk/index.php?article=02Software%2F03GPLin
<andrex> ух ты и впрям заработало, правда все настройки кудато испрились)
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<only_you> http://cs304608.userapi.com/u80693903/152614111/y_ffd870dc.jpg :-D
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], не помогает - No package 'gutenprint' found
<[Raiden]> libgutenprintui2-dev
<[Raiden]> libgutenprint-dev
<admin-skif-biz> эт дл чего?
<[Raiden]> это имена пакетов
<[Raiden]> поставь
<[Raiden]> и снова пробуй
<only_you> http://cs303314.userapi.com/u33303806/153640287/y_0c9ae1b5.jpg :)
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], уже лучше - No package 'lcms' found
<[Raiden]> liblcms1-dev liblcms2-dev - хз  какой, можешь оба.
<andrex> admin-skif-biz: чё за тарбол?
<[Raiden]> only_you: )
<admin-skif-biz> второй не нашелся - первый ставлю
<admin-skif-biz> andrex, это для секса с принтером
<andrex> apt-get build-dep название того что собираеш, и потом собирай
<andrex> если найдёт все зависимости конечно
<[Raiden]> нету в репах такого, не пойдет
<[Raiden]> читать надо рибми и инсталл или ставить либы по 1 по мере того как ругается
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], инстал и читал..
<andrex> ну да и это тоже, ато по кажому чиху спрашиваеть
<admin-skif-biz> а про либы никто и не заикнулся..
<[Raiden]> случатся )
<admin-skif-biz> а почему оно гутенпринт не нашел? Он же в купсе стоит
<[Raiden]> ае
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: для сборки нужны .h , они в -dev пакетах
<Alagos> Проверка связи
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Alagos> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Alagos> only_you: Есть контакт?
<only_you> ест
<Alagos> Спасибо
<Alagos> ну как, ты настроил вичат уже?
<User112[web]> завтра выхоит вторая бета!!!
<Alagos> Я вот почти закончил)
<admin-skif-biz> У меня до сих пор мозги кипят.. Спецсофт для винды есть только платный, редкий, невзломаный. десятки тыщ стоит. А в линуксе это все делает бесплатно скрипт на баше в 300 строк.
<Alagos> admin-skif-biz: а что за прога?
<admin-skif-biz> Alagos, для 3D фотографий
<only_you> ты про список каналов?
<User112[web]> кто-то знает, как правильно отправить баг разрабам о проблема в интерфейсе убунту? как отправлять баги найденные в программах я знаю.
<admin-skif-biz> цвет ника смени. в упор не видно
<only_you> User112[web]: https://launchpad.net/
<andrex> User112[web]: по англицки и в печатном виде
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: лол
<User112[web]> неа! во мануал нашел: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs_ru
<admin-skif-biz> Виндузятники гутенпринт портировали.. Теперь в ужасе таращаться на диво дивное..
<User112[web]> там нужно сначала инфу о версии собрать и все такое, а потом уже отправлять)
<User912[web]> вот кто сказал - пущай конфликтуют?!
<User912[web]> низя как оказалось
<User912[web]> мануал проверен
<artus> User912[web], читать внимательно надо , а не только писать )
<andrex> кому уши обчтич? )
<nextdrift> Всем привет
<User912[web]> ну ничего
<User912[web]> зато теперь хоткеем терминал открывать умею)
<nextdrift> Ребят... У меня голова не варит :) Можете подсказать, чем 8 битный микроконтроллер лучше, чем 16-битный. Используется для шахматных часов
<User912[web]> как менять внешний вид панели кто нибудб знает?
<nextdrift> Я знаю, что за один такт, 8 бит проходит
<nextdrift> Но не пойму как посчитать сколько надо
<artus> микроконтролеры ненужны, на них убунту поставить низя
<nextdrift> ))) Мне нужно контрольную по архитектуре сдать
<admin-skif-biz> а может просто никто не пробовал
<andrex> nextdrift: правила читай иди
<artus> nextdrift, чето я как то в шапке канала не вижу надпись "гуглить здеся"
<[Raiden]> 8битный лучше скорее всего только ценой
<[Raiden]> и может там больше не надо
<admin-skif-biz> а часы с кукушкой?
<[Raiden]> спроси где-нить ещё
<admin-skif-biz> тогда лучше 8битный. В 16 битном кукушка толще
<[Raiden]> их там две !
<[Raiden]> )
<User112[web]> у кого-нибудь чат работает в дефолтном мессенджере?
<andrex> каком дефолтном?
<andrex> какой чат?
<[Raiden]> User112[web]: я знаю только 1 чела котоырй юзает эмпати. Это баронос
<artus> [Raiden], две 8-bit кукушки всяко лучше чем одна )
<[Raiden]> может проснется
<User112[web]> эмпати
<User112[web]> я к каналу подключился, пишу сообщения, а через браузер их не видно :(
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<[Raiden]> User112[web]: а ник зареган с которого пишешь?
<andrex> User112[web]: эт тебе
<[Raiden]> !nick | User112[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User112[web]: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<nextdrift> Мда... Пришёл как-то сюда с проблемой по Ubuntu - с решением не помогли. Решил спросить то, чего в гугле не нашёл - тоже ток смех :)
<admin-skif-biz> нормально. Раньше посылали на три буквы, теперь на пять
<nextdrift> Ребят, мне утром контрольную здать надо
<andrex> а мы тут причём?
<[Raiden]> nextdrift: а мы тут причем?
<[Raiden]> поставь на часы убунту и приходи.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> с пойманой кукушкой
<nextdrift> Сообщество у нас мощное %)
<artus> nextdrift, чето окрося удей по улутшению юнити и поисков кряков ты тут как то ниразу не искал, так что сказки расказывать где нить в другом чатике
<[Raiden]> nextdrift: в любом другом тебя бы уже забанили.
<artus> *окромя идей
<admin-skif-biz> я понял! в 16 битных часах песок мельче!!!
<[Raiden]> ку этож 2 байта, т.е. 16бит )
<nextdrift> artus: ахахах )) Ну да ну да... Я помню вашу помощь... Так что не надо сказок рассказывать о моих сказках
<artus> nextdrift, еще вопросы будут?
<XuMuK> nextdrift: а покажи ка, дружок, скрин твоего терминала
<XuMuK> сдаецо мне у нас тут казачог завелсо... опять...
<XuMuK> гг
<andrex> с:\
<andrex> > забыл)
<nextdrift> Маразм....
<Alagos> А какая комбинация клавишь, для того, чтобы приложение свернуть в верхнюю полосу? :)
<artus> маразм это когда школьники в час ночи заходят на канал убунты  с вопросами по микроконтролерам, для   решение контрольной
<[Raiden]> @kban nextdrift 1800
<[Raiden]> давно это не делал
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> Alagos: в заголовок окна чтоли?
<[Raiden]> вопрос я не понял и де называй
<Alagos> [Raiden]: да.
<andrex> Alagos: в гноме настраевалось через гконф в юнинти наверно также, если у тебя оно
<andrex> по умолчанию не как, тока коробка и ещё какието это сразу умеють
<[Raiden]> квин )
<andrex> мышклй нижнюю часть окна вверх до упора)
<Alagos> Та есть какая-то комбинация для этого...
<artus> andrex, :D
<Alagos> ctrl+alt+S
<Alagos> Вот только в подноэкранном режиме не работает...
<andrex> во сам нашол)
<Alagos> Та да, просто вместе иногда бывает быстрее искать)
<Alagos> И веселее, стимул есть, так сказать
<andrex> надо кжето нарыть полный список клавиш по унити
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0328/h_1332885663_3594114_1fc9264600.png - так в де которо не нужно )
<amigo> оксигенчик
<andrex> т*
<User861[web]> почему-то не получается зайти под своей учетной записью. зарегистрировал себе ник по этой инстуркции: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166604.0
<andrex> а на почту письмо пришло?
<User861[web]> у меня ник с йифры начинается. наверное такие ники не катят?
<User861[web]> да все подтвердил
<amigo> ты же зарегал уже dgfdfcvb
<User861[web]> я хотел себе ник 7Azimuth взять
<amigo> возьми A7imuth
<User861[web]> но при попытки в эмпати создать учетную запись с таким ником, кнопка "войти" почему-то становится не активной(
<andrex> емпати такой емпати
<User861[web]> какой кстати, клиент посоветуете?
<artus> а в эмпати разве регалку починили?
<User861[web]> вместо этого эмпати
<andrex> !xchat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xchat'
<[Raiden]> вместо эмпати можно любой
<User861[web]> ну, например?
<artus> *можно любой вичат
<andrex> xchat weechat kvirc любой выберай
<User861[web]> какой самый легкий и гибкий?
<[Raiden]> ну, если в ир тольк описать над ои всё, то  pidgin сойдет
<[Raiden]> но мне лично нравятся kvirc и weechat , последний консольный
<User861[web]> kvirc же для кедов
<Alagos> weechat для канала ирки, а pidgin для жаббера
<andrex> дак пофиг qt  в юнити тоже есть
<[Raiden]> User861[web]: меня лично не останавливало, когда я пользовался гномом
<Alagos> Мне оно никогда не нравилось
<Alagos> Подумаешь, ну скачает оно 100 метров кде библиотек, и что?
<Alagos> Это разве много? :)
<andrex> Alagos: ну пущай тогда вичат юзает, там мало качать)
<andrex> ну или бубунту не юзать вабще, а то у неё в зависимостях каша
<andrex> много лишнего качает
<[Raiden]> квирк в гноме2 http://itmages.ru/image/view/468068/35aceb78
<Alagos> andrex: это точно, фтопку эту убунту :) Макось - наше все? :)
<admin-skif-biz> консоль наше фсе!
<andrex> вах когда это было то, а4теха нет уже давненько
<admin-skif-biz> ибо из доса вышли - в дос и уйдем. Прах к праху, ой.. байт к байту..
<User861[web]> а можно как-то сменить свой логин с 7Azimuth на какой-то другой?
<andrex>  /nick nick
<Alagos> Поддерживаю то, что консоль наше все
<Alagos> Гуи - это просто красиво. Но для работы - консоль самое оно. Там меньше всего отвликаешься на что-либо
<admin-skif-biz> чето у мну ник не поменялся ((
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 10 hours, 56 minutes, and 4 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> художника обидеть может каждый...
<admin-skif-biz> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mva>  <admin-skif-biz> | ибо из доса вышли - в дос и уйдем. Прах к праху, ой.. байт к байту..
<mva> >> из доса
<admin-skif-biz> ну вот. Хоть сдесь на баш не послали
<mva> rnj rfr
<andrex> mva вы с ним чёт расходитесь всёвремя
<mva>  rnj rfr
<mva>  *кто как
 * pr0mode reboot
<mva> andrex: карма, видать, такая :(
<andrex> ага
<admin-skif-biz> я вот скрипт написал. В консоли принтером управляет.. и даже ругается
<mva> или он чует что я хочк его по етокену помучать
<mva> :)
<Alagos> Ну вот, теперь я настроил weechat. Последним штрихом стал aspell :) Теперь сохраню конфиг на убунтуван. Кстати, можно ему как-то скормить выборочно папку? Или только в его родную кидать?
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/468072/9640592c тут тоже немного видно мой клиент
<andrex> ахаха
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/468076/881d6e88 - а это не про чаты, просто до кучи.
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/468077/7046422c
<andrex> [Raiden]: тыб ещё кусок заголовка окна показал, скрыл панель и сказал что тут тоже мой клиент видно немножко)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну как вышло, квирк 4.0 там
<Alagos> Красиво, это кеды?
<[Raiden]> это гном2 и док docky
<Alagos> А, я тоже раньше доки юзал
<only_you> теперь то в юнити все будем док юзать)
<[Raiden]> это уж по вкусу.
<[Raiden]> последие юнити в общем забавные
<Alagos> Хм. Я вот не понимаю, почему когда я открываю индикатор сообщений - я не могу сделать скриншот?
<[Raiden]> но я убег уже на кде...
<Alagos> Так они же больше не поддерживаются?
<[Raiden]> разьв?
<[Raiden]> 12.04 кубунта будет первой с поддержкой 5 лет
<andrex> пока что будут поддерживатся хотя какноникал уже пофиг на них)
<Alagos> Ну я про это и говорил...
<[Raiden]> кубунта останется на месте и будет развиваться и сброки вежих релизов на кде будут формироваться
<[Raiden]> всё что изменилось - кто-то перестал получать зарплату от каноникал
<Alagos> На лоре были новости о том, что больше не будет спонсироваться кубунту
<[Raiden]> это верно
<artus> даже каноникл поняла что кеды не нужны :D
<andrex> ладно, ушол в снег, может вернусь)
<[Raiden]> по сути программисты выберают qt , тот же каноникал )
<[Raiden]> и пока этот тулкит жив и развивается ,кде никуда не денется.
<[Raiden]> юнити2д написан на qt по крайней мере.
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Alagos> !test | Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> ещё попробуйте погуглить на ютубе по qml и qt5
<Alagos> Спасибо
<User749[web]> ничего не понимаю. сменил никнейм на qwert а сообщения все-равно здесь не видны(
<Alagos> Ник регистрировать нужно
<User749[web]> у меня уже есть зарегистрированный ник. я его так сменил: /nick новый ник
<[Raiden]> себе в приват с ника напиши - будешь видеть. Видимо эмпати на столько дружелюбен, что сообщение от сервера тебе не показывает
<[Raiden]> ))
<Alagos> Что должна делать по идее команда $bell?
<[Raiden]> где?
<Alagos> weechat)
<Alagos> сейчас вернусь
<Alagos> А чем в терминале можно воспроизвести звук? sox?
<[Raiden]> кто инглиш знает почитайте http://blogs.kde.org/node/4547
<[Raiden]> там ещё пара сылок
<User749[web]> я вижу сообщения, но когда пишу в эпати не вижу сообщений в веб-браузере
<[Raiden]> омг
<User749[web]> кто-то видит сообщения от пользователя под ником qwert?
<artus> интересно, с какой попытки до него дойдт что надо авторизироватся у никсерва
<[Raiden]> юзеры с [web] не исправимы
<[Raiden]> я 2 раза ему уже ответил
<artus> ну че, чукча не читатель, чукча писатель ))
<[Raiden]> гном в общем распался на юнити, гном3, синнамон , mate и в продакшене ещё продолжает использоваться gnome2.
<[Raiden]> я в общем сразу понял что так будет когда каноникал вытащила юнити в дефолт и релизнулся гном3. ) Оно всё ещё юзабельно, но какое у этог овсего будущее не понятно
<Alagos> Это. А что дает убунту оне, если я говорю синхронизировать какую-то папку?
<Alagos> А то что-то оно там ничего не синхронизирует...
<[Raiden]> на самом деле я ещё забыл Pantheon , тоже форк в дистрибутиве elementary os
<[Raiden]> Alagos: синхронит с облаком, что же ещё
<Alagos> Ну вот я зашел на веб, и что я получаю?
<[Raiden]> там нету указанной папки? :)
<Alagos> Я вижу ссылки на эти фолдеры, но самих файлов не вижу. Как мне их просматривать с других компов?
<Alagos> Папка есть, но ее содержимого нету
<[Raiden]> я не помню как. но можно просматривать, по иде варианта два, либо поставить оне клиент и он будет синхронить
<[Raiden]> либо скачать через веб
<[Raiden]> если есть доступ )
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/468095/cb17d2e4
<Alagos> Там просто линки на фолдеры. А вот как с ними что-то делать?
<[Raiden]> они пустые?
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> Alagos: там должны быть не симлинки, а папки
<[Raiden]> и содержимое , если синхронились не пустые папки )
<[Raiden]> о, я у себя там валлпапер нашел http://ubuntuone.com/p/mLT/
<[Raiden]> скриншот т.е.
<Alagos> Ничего так. Ну блин... Должны быть папки, а у меня симлинки... Странно как-то. Может я делаю что-то не так? :)
<[Raiden]> может быть. Ваще до тебя я не знал что любую папку можно, в теории есть 1 папка которую оно синхронит
<[Raiden]> точнее так было когда я пробовал юзать
<Alagos> Хм, синхронизировало...
<Alagos> Само что-то...
<Alagos> Живет своей жизнью, короче)
<[Raiden]> может в процессе было или откладывает как-то )
<[Raiden]> лучше на форум пиши
<[Raiden]> там мб много любителей халявных 2гб
<artus> [Raiden], на дропбоксе 30ть гигов халявных ))
<artus> вернее 31 )
<[Raiden]> хоялявика не остановить. Так ведь можно 31 + 2
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хлявщика*
<andrex> ну мжно ещё на гмыле 7 гигов заюзать)
<[Raiden]> я кстати, думаю всетаки заюзать облако. Но выкладывать туда буду бекапы шифрованные ключем.
<Alagos> Эм
<Alagos> На убунтуван 5 гигов
<[Raiden]> а.. точно , расширяли до 5
<Alagos> А на дропбоксе с каких это пор 30 гиг? Это же ппц как много :)
<Alagos> Туда можно залить треть фоток :)
<andrex> ага или полтора фильма в mkv
<[Raiden]> сигейт обещает 60тб хдд толи к 20 году толи к 30 - не помню
<[Raiden]> когда-нить люди будут читать историю и ржать: лол  , у них было всего 60тб!
<andrex> рано радуются, может к тому времени винтов вабще небудет
<[Raiden]> мб )
<[Raiden]> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-k7fraDqKaAA/T3IEMJ8wTKI/AAAAAAAAIcY/Yb2VLvggOyY/s1600/bug.png
<[Raiden]> дебаг
<andrex> хм в бубунте апдейт менеджер, живёт своей жизнью, пакеты обновлял сёдня через апт, а это чёдо говорит что 16 дней уже не обновлял)
<andrex> а и через него тоже самое, походу менеджер обнов грибочков поел
<Alagos> Блин...
<Alagos> Как же запустить команду play без вывода данных?
<fgdgbvch> dfsdfdsff
<User427[web]> Ура! Я вижу свои сообщения!
<User427[web]> извините если нарушил какие-то правила
<andrex> хм а я подумал ещё один флуд)
<User427[web]> теперь бы еще никнейм как-то сменить
<artus> нафлудил конечно знатно) но таки цели добилсяЯ)
<artus> fgdgbvch, вот чего зарегал с тем и сиди )
<User427[web]> =)
<fgdgbvch> вторая бета завтра будет?	
<andrex> поздравляю с ноым летуном)
<fgdgbvch> убунту рулит! :)
<artus> fgdgbvch, заканчивай флудить бегая тудя-сюда, ато ща спать уйдеш ))
<andrex> ага и педалит, летать хватит...
<fgdgbvch> я чатик настраивал. сейчас еще раз выйду и зайду и все! хочу проверить сохранится ли пароль для входа. вбил в настройках аккаунта эмтаи
<fgdgbvch> спасибо за понимание ;)
<fgdgbvch> Теперь даже пароль вводить не придется!
<fgdgbvch> спасибо всем за помощь и за ссылки на мануалы!
<andrex> незашто, иди спи
<fgdgbvch> запутанный какой-то этот эпмати. пока разобрался, что к чему чуть голову себе не сломал:-))
<fgdgbvch> я только встал недавно :0
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-28
 * andrex очень злой бот, забанить не может, но замолчеть запросто
<fgdgbvch> ну, я ведь уже по теме пишу :)
<andrex> вот блин клавиатура так клавиатура, написал я получил е, жеть
<Alagos> Та ппц... Вставил play в weechat и теперь на время оповещения теряется контроль над курсором...
<AndreX|OFF> а зачем велоси пед изобретать то есть же плагины для етого в нём
<artus> AndreX|OFF, а он уже пол года как изобретает )) раз 10й наверно чего то выдумать хочет)
<fgdgbvch> кто знает для чего нужна команда "sleep 20"
<artus> для слипа))
<AndreX|OFF> понять, изобретатель значит...
<AndreX|OFF> 5 точки
<[Raiden]> минимализм http://entertainment.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/597389/
<User491[web]> мило :)
<fgdgbvch> народ кто сколько места под свап посоветует?
<AndreX|OFF> 8 гб свап 0 4 гб свап 4 2 гб свап 4 1 гб свап 2 като так я делаю покашто а вабще swap=ram*2
<[Raiden]> у меня  4гб, большую часть времени он не используется, но бывают моменты когда памяти не хватает
<fgdgbvch> а под саму ось? под последнюю убунту?
<fgdgbvch> 10 нормально будет?
<[Raiden]> смотря как юзать, 10 многим хватит.
<AndreX|OFF> fgdgbvch: скока рам смотря
<artus> некоторым и 40 мало )
<fgdgbvch> винт: 750; памяти:4 гига
<[Raiden]> у меня сча занято 27 гб :) В основном из-за сборки многих версий ядра
<[Raiden]> из-за тольго что в /usr/src помойка
<AndreX|OFF> ну на винт мене чхать, 4 ставь если ничего жрущего не делаеш, а если тока вконтактик и тд то можно забить на него
<[Raiden]> если вычистить то что не очеень надо , и всякие лишние де, то будет гигов 6-7 наверное
<[Raiden]> в общем хочу  переставить с 0 в апреле и сча замусорил всякими mate
<fgdgbvch> ясно. спасибо ;)
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: жесть, зачем столько?
<[Raiden]> для меня не критично 7 или 70
<Lex_S> ))
<Lex_S> или два десятка дистров установлено одновременно и в каждом собирается с сорцев кастомное ведро?)
<artus> одновременно
<[Raiden]> просто раздел не забит и нет смысла чистить
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> сурово)
<[Raiden]> 13 гб /usr/src ,  получается остальное 14. кде, гном , мат и много двел пакетов
<[Raiden]> ну и кэши с темпами
<[Raiden]> ещё наверное чрут где-то валяется в /var - 1 из пакетов в чруте собирал )
<[Raiden]> минимальный
<Lex_S> ппц
<[Raiden]> 5.6 гб /var
<[Raiden]> pbuilder генерит чрут , что бы в чистой минимальной системе собирался
<artus> чего за pbuilder ?
<[Raiden]> Front  end  program to the pbuilder suite of programs, used for creating and maintaining chroot envi‐
<[Raiden]>        ronment and building Debian package in the chroot environment.
<[Raiden]> с 12.04 сделаю по другому. будет чиста десктоп без мусора и всякого девела + чрут для сборки  с помощью debootstrap созданного
<[Raiden]> фактически будут 2 убунты стоять, в общем.
<Lex_S> скока ж у тебя систем вообще?)
<[Raiden]> да в общем 3  убунта , опенсусе и вин7
<Lex_S> хы
<Lex_S> я думал там реально десятка два)
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе  стоит обновлением с 11.3 до 12.1 , в общем уже больше года стоит, бывает юзаю.
<Lex_S> нада ктате себе стейдж с кедами собрать отдельный
<Lex_S> всё лень
<[Raiden]> поставь чего-нить, что не требует сборки )
<Lex_S> да было в планах арчик и бубунту, но тоже лень :D
<[Raiden]> у меня в вбоксе есть ещё другие дистры, но это не считается, в общем они не используются
<[Raiden]> магея ставилась на 1 день фактически. и т.д.
<Lex_S> а я не любитель всего этого дистродрочерства
<Lex_S> в большинстве случаев различия только в нескольких правленных конфигах и в наборе предустановленного софта
<Lex_S> особенно если учесть сколько дистров развелось на основе деба\убунты
<[Raiden]> я смотрю иногда, то что кажется интересным или важным. Например хотело увидеть что сделали в минт кде эдишен
<[Raiden]> и ничего я там кроме валлпаперов не увидел
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотелось*
<Lex_S> я решил чисто поставить убунту, просто следить за развитием юнити(ибо под тем же арчем пробовал её с aur, ничё хорошего не вышло), арч (просто удобный дистр, если надо быстро развернуть дистр с любым нужным конфигом) ну и генту как основную
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Lex_Sh> поспать чтоле
<[Raiden]> да пойду досплю что там от ночи осталось )
<fgdgbvch> кто-то знает что означают часики на одной из обоин для рабочего стала? написано: "меняется в течении дня".
<fgdgbvch> что там меняться должно? обои?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<fgdgbvch> а какая там переодичность смены этих обоев?
<Kyshtynbai> смотришь директорию /usr/share/backrounds там будут директории собоими, в каждой будет файлик .xml открываешь его редактором и зыришь там дует в секундах время через которое сменять обоины.
<fgdgbvch> ясно. спасибо ;)
<Kyshtynbai> да не за ччто
<fgdgbvch> а что означают эти числа: 1795.0 и 5.0?
<fgdgbvch> в том xml файле
<Kyshtynbai> это как раз время в секундах 1795 это вроде время сколько будет держаться одна обоина, 5
<Kyshtynbai> это время за котооре обои сменяются, то есть затемнение как бы
<Kyshtynbai> http://blog.robbychen.com/2010/03/29/create-a-wallpaper-slideshow-on-ubuntu/ вот почитай
<fgdgbvch> ясно
<fgdgbvch> спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> да не за ччто
<fgdgbvch> просто у меня сейчас 12 убунта бета 1 и они вообще не меняются
<fgdgbvch> наверное издержки беты
<Kyshtynbai> про двенашку не скажу, я на 10.04
<fgdgbvch> :)
<andrex> сёдня фаза луны нехорошая какаято.
<artus> гг
<artus> и не говори, куриво уже кончилось, а магазин еше не работает
<andrex> поехал за клавиатурой, заодно решил взять пачкорд, еду никого не трогаю тут бац кусок асвальта под колесом провалился, потом в магазине купил клаву и пачкорд поехал назад, думаю чёто не хватает, точно пачкорд забыл, поехавл
<andrex> назад.
<andrex> всё больше никуда не поеду, посежу тут в уголке тихонько, а то ещё чего случится)
<andrex> вай гмыло сменило картинку и всё стало вырвиглазным >_<
<User428[web]> hi
<HarryShprottey> Всем привет!
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста, в какой программе лучше всего писать на html/css/python?
<TheFalkorr> HarryShprottey: gedit
<HarryShprottey> а есть какие более навороченные блокноты? Ну чтоб подсветка синтаксиса, etc.
<TheFalkorr> gedit
<HarryShprottey> ok
<HarryShprottey> thx
<stasdizzi> всем привет!! пришли обновления ядра на 12.04, после перезагрузки нет рабочего стола (Unity)
<mortuary> хеллоу
<HarryShprottey> Привет
<TheFalkorr> stasdizzi: эт не от ядер.нажми любое сочетание - и появится.баг небольшой
<stasdizzi> всё,заработало)))) спасибо, я ещё раз перезагрузил, и всё
<bosyi> кто знает к чему возможность выбора цвета? http://itmages.ru/image/view/468189/15ae7c54
<TheFalkorr> к дождю?
<Onkeltem> :-)
<andrex> к фону без картинки или к фону не маштабированной картине
<andrex> к*
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ну эт слишком очевидный ответ
<TheFalkorr> andrex: попробуй еще раз:)
<andrex> издеваетцо) фоном я назвал градиенты которые можно отдельно поставить, или они появляются когда обоина не растягивается на весь рабочий стол)
<Linfire> всем привет, к кому можно пристать с кучей вопросов?)
<andrex> к гуглу
<Linfire> загуглилась уже (
<andrex> !ask | Linfire
<ubuntuhelp> Linfire: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<bosyi> andrex, спс. разобрался
<Gakonis> Всем привет. Ни у кого проблем с аплетом не было? Дело в следующем
<Gakonis> На аплете пропадают иногда строчки.
<Gakonis> К примеру иногда, ни с того ни с сего пропадает кнопка включения.
<TheFalkorr> не.все нормально.на нем и не предусмотрена кнопка выключения.этож апплет управелния профилями энергосбережения жеж
<TheFalkorr> откуда на jupiter-applet кнопка выключения
<brestows> Хай!
<Gakonis> Не правильно описал проблему, извините. Иконки в правом верхнем углу, иконка (похожа на кнопку включения), иконка конверт, либо иконка раскладки клавиатуры. Вот я про что). Т.е иногда ни с того ни с сего пропадают иконки. Чаще всего по одной штуке. Ситуац
<Gakonis> ия не напрягает, но просто интересно что может быть.
<TheFalkorr> отваливается соответствующий индикатор
<Gakonis> М-м-м, а в какую сторону копать нужно?
<TheFalkorr> в сторону терпения и взаимопонимания.поправят
<Gakonis> Понятно. Спс.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Gakonis: какая система?
<Gakonis> Ubuntu 10.04(Lucid), Ядро linux 2.6.32-40 - generic, GNOME2.30.2
<[koshka]> Пасаны ;)
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, <3
<Gakonis> Эт к чему?
<[koshka]> Что к чему? Ты о чем?))
<Gakonis> [koshka] 10:59
<Gakonis> Пасаны
<Gakonis> TheFalkorr, <3
<[koshka]> :-D типа привет
<[koshka]> И Скаю ваще отдельный
<Gakonis> А-а-а)))от я идиот)))
<[koshka]> :-D
<[koshka]> Блин. Сижу на паре
<[koshka]> Интеллектуальные системы
<[koshka]> Ты гля. Свалил :-(
<Gakonis> Так испугала парня своими интеллектуальными системами
<TheFalkorr> кто тут мой инет сломал?
<Gakonis> Интеллектуальные системы
<TheFalkorr> у них мозгов бы не хватило
<NoOova> всем привет
<NoOova> вылетает файрфокс даже без плагинов
<NoOova> работает пару минут и вылетает
<NoOova> убунту 11.10, х64
<NoOova> файрфокс последний из репов
<Gakonis> ну тогда остается что только бомжи. Чик кусачками по кабелю и прощай интернет.
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: выхлоп?
<NoOova> началось после установки хрома
<TheFalkorr> Gakonis: по какому кабелю?это 3жи
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: при запуске из консоли он просто умирает, ничего не позвращая
<TheFalkorr> запусти с -safe-mode
<TheFalkorr> если продолжится - тогда с -g и смотри
<NoOova> в сейфмоде не помогает
<NoOova> я его через "справка - запуститьбез плагинов" включал
<NoOova> или это н то?
<NoOova> с -safe-mode вылетает
<[koshka]> Паша ^_^
<NoOova> с g он говорит что нет отладочных символов
<TheFalkorr> в дмесге мож че?
<NoOova> коте привет
<NoOova> нет в дмесге ничего про это нет
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, это инет специально убежал, когда я пришла :(
<NoOova> из под рута нормально работает кстати
<TheFalkorr> инет убежал задолго до
<NoOova> не хочется профиль сносить =(
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а ты уверен, что ты в сейф моде пускал?
<NoOova> визуально он так же точно выгляжел
<NoOova> firefox -ssafe-mode
<NoOova> firefox -safe-mode
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, <3
<NoOova> [koshka]: я ведь приревную
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну тада вруби синк.и потом снеси профиль
<[koshka]> И сломаешь мне руку? )
<NoOova> нет
<[koshka]> Ну я же Ская тож люблю :(
<[koshka]> А он меня нет :(
<NoOova> чтото такое мне вот файрфокс выдал
<NoOova> (firefox:21161): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<TheFalkorr> и после вылетел?врядли
<TheFalkorr> эт обычное дело
<NoOova> щас поставлю отладочные символы
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> 180 метров
<NoOova> хм а что лучше
<NoOova> daily build или beta
<NoOova> ppa с файрфоксом
<NoOova> (понятно что одно г что другое г)
<NoOova> навеное бета
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 20 hours, 17 minutes, and 26 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> художника обидеть может каждый...
<mva> |rapidsp|: ping ;)
<[koshka]> Оо
<[koshka]> mva, ня ня ня
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: изменщица
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, <3
<NoOova> =(
<mva> [koshka]: nya
<NoOova> все глядят котэ на канале
<NoOova> гладят*
<[koshka]> Ну а как же
<User116[web]> Всем привет, у кого есть комната в irc`е где про винду спросить можно?
<User116[web]> Про командную строку
<User116[web]> !cmd
<ubuntuhelp> F.A.Q UNIX Toolbox - справочник по shell командам. Инфо тут: http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
<baronos>  /join #windows
<User116[web]> Спасибо
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ##
<TheFalkorr> baronos: эт не официальный канал
<TheFalkorr> они два символа
<baronos> TheFalkorr: у меня вичат автоматом ## ставит при подключении
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты веришь, что человек, который про командную строку спрашивает - знает про вичат?
<TheFalkorr> выйдя с вебклиента?
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: фыр фыр фыр
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, <3
<baronos> TheFalkorr: все там заходит на ## автоматом
<TheFalkorr> baronos: там входит.это наш вебклиент.а если он сча с мирки войдет?просто сюда не смог зарегаться и зашел с веба спросить где спросить.а пойдет с какой нить кривости?
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет, как хвост?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: Оо
<TheFalkorr> ты фиолетовый
<baronos> TheFalkorr: я так понял что фринод сам это делает, так что там хоть что заходи.
<TheFalkorr> обычно зеленый был
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, ну так развиваюсь )
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, привет. Ну вроде 4 по методам оптимизации
<SergeyIT> хорошо
<Onkeltem> Привет все
<[koshka]> Привет
<BCE> Onkeltem: привет
<BCE> Onkeltem: че хотел?
<Onkeltem> Вопрос: как вы считаете реализована фишка раздачи WiFI в макдональдсах через Beeline WIFI Free?
<Onkeltem> Речь о том, что в начале сессии вместо любой страницы в бразуере открывается страница Beeline wifi. Там жмешь "начать сессию", после чего начинает работать
<SergeyIT> через гамбургеры
<Onkeltem> Есть идеи как это сделано?
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: да тебе надо оттачивать искусство на ответах мейл ру!
<openvoid> редирект прозрачный
<[koshka]> Лол
<[koshka]> Сережа
<Onkeltem> openvoid: можно конкретнее?
<[koshka]> А ну дайка мне свой жаббер
<SergeyIT> [koshka], нет у меня его
<Onkeltem> [koshka]: use pm plz
<openvoid> конкретно не реализовывал, но есть сервисы, берущие процент с платежей за готовое решение, с возможностью фри некоторым
<[koshka]> Че за дерзость? o_O
<Onkeltem> openvoid: фуу, что за подход - сервисы какие-то!
<SergeyIT> [koshka], цапни его )
<Onkeltem> openvoid: вот есть роутер с Линем. Как сделать так, чтобы он вот такие же фокусы с доступом делал
<openvoid> как гуглить с ходу не подскажу, но в dd-wrt прошивке есть несколько сервисов и в их вике можно найти их названия
<[koshka]> Ща ща. Нам про Prolog  рассказывают
<openvoid> кто то через радиус делает, кто то ещё через что, давно ковырялся
<Onkeltem> openvoid: хм, надо чтобы ни от каких сервисов авторизации не зависело
<Onkeltem> openvoid: то есть эта штука должна работать даже при отсутствии инета ) Есть просо одна идейка, которую хочу предложить кафешкам
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, а не разумнее к сисадминам сходить и спросить?
<openvoid> с кафешками всё просто - если фри, то фри и сервису ничего не платишь
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: к каким? o_O
<Onkeltem> openvoid: да я сам хочу роутер так настроить, чтобы он это делал! :) какие еще сревисы ))
<Onkeltem> сервисы*
<baronos> и вообще макдональдс вредно)
<openvoid> сервер подымать надо с взаимодействием с роутером, по условию ты фри - тебе инет ты не фри - тебе редирект
<openvoid> как с нуля водрузить не соображу, сервисы на этом и живут
<Onkeltem> нене, еще раз - надо чтобы работало в том числе и автономно
<openvoid> рождаются и умирают, какой актуальный сейчас - не знаю, но fon живее всех живых
<Onkeltem> то есть: 1) сессии считаются локально 2) администратор заведения при большой загрузке должен мочь ограничить кол-во сессий
<Onkeltem> openvoid: эти сервисы зависят от инета?
<Onkeltem> или они могут работать в локалке?
<Onkeltem> Просто пойми, я вопрос задаю по настройке линукса, а не по сервисам )
<Onkeltem> Конечно больше вопрос подходит под #networking, но я по-русски больше люблю общаться 0)
<openvoid> в целом зависят, но ты можешь разглядеть как они работают, там не всё с нуля написано, и реализовать на локальном компе-роутере
<openvoid> роутер в паре с серваком работает, который авторизацию и тп вертит, а где он настроен в локалке или нет не важно вцелом
<Onkeltem> openvoid: ага, а не подскажешь названия хотя бы парочки таких сервисов?
<Onkeltem> вообще, я и сам всё сделаю, без подсказок, но вот лень думать )))
<Onkeltem> у вас такое бывает?
<Onkeltem> Лень мозга
<openvoid> иди в вику dd-wrt и там смотри повнимательнее, те что были я уже забыл, да и умирают они
<[koshka]> Лень мозга это печально
<Onkeltem> openvoid: ok, спс. Сейчас открыл вику про FON
<[koshka]> NoOova, !
<openvoid> фон скорее всего только со своей прошивкой/девайсом заработает
<openvoid> и сильно закрытый он
<openvoid> а дд-врт свободная прошивка, ее и кое-как к фону прикрутить можно и к другим сервисам
<NoOova> :><
<User848[web]> Такой вопрос, а вот если сделать обновления системы
<[koshka]> Ага
<User848[web]> Например с 11.10 до 12.04, то как быть с репозиториями?
<[koshka]> А что с ними? Они же изменятся, не?
<baronos> он имеет ввиду те которые добавлял сторонние для 11,10
<User848[web]> Вот это и интересует, Я имею ввиду сторонние репозитории, которые Я добавил
<[koshka]> А)
<[koshka]> Окау)
 * baronos думает, что телепат.
<User848[web]> Надо будет ручками править, или чудеса автоматизации?
<[koshka]> У меня у одной 10,04?))
<baronos> у меня дебиан вообще)
<BCE> если их собрали под 12.04 - автоматизация.если не собирали - уже ниче не сделать
<NoOova> АЛЕРТ АЛЕРТ, у бароноса дебиан!
<User848[web]> Ай спасибо)
<User848[web]> Нет, не у тебя одной) На рабочей машине 10.04. Нет смысла менять если и так всё работает и всё устраивает)
<BCE> NoOova: у бароноса не дебиан.у него шило
<BCE> !1rule | User848[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User848[web]: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<SergeyIT> [koshka], и у меня на сервере 10.04
<[koshka]> ^_^
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а где 12.04, там есть и  10.04
<andrex> кто меня зглазил признавайтесь? xD
<[koshka]> Я
<[koshka]> :-D
<[koshka]>  скоро буду
<fgdgbvch> подскажите как настроить thunderbird так, чтобы при входе в систему я видел уведомления о новых письмах. у меня аккаунт на gmail'е. сейчас уведомления появляются только тогда, когда я запускаю программу.
<User848[web]> Ладно, пошел обновлятсья, любопытно же
<baronos> fgdgbvch: установи чтоб запускалась вместе с ОС, + установи плагин чтоб в трей сворачивалась и запускай с ключом minimize
<scogra> fgdgbvch<-: или в облочке-сворачивалке alltray
<baronos> алтрей не нужен для этого там расширение лучше работает
<fgdgbvch> а в настройках проги нельзя это установить?
<baronos> fgdgbvch: как в firefox зайди в дополнения и найди расширений minimizetotray
<baronos> потом открой gnome-session-properties и добавь thunderbird
<baronos> можно с ключом thunderbird --minimize чтоб в трее запускался, а в настройках расширения установить сворачивать в трей на minimize
<baronos> хотя если юнити то трей не нужен, там панель как трей работает
<fgdgbvch> у меня бета ubuntu 12
<baronos> добавь в gnome-session-properties приложение с командой thunderbird --minimize и он должен запускатся вместе с системой только свернутый
<fgdgbvch> то есть плагин не нужен?
<baronos> раз юнити, то не нужен.
<fgdgbvch> ок. спасибо большое! сейчас попробую ;)
<brestows> кто шарит в С
<brestows> под линух
<andrex> #gcc
<brestows> ааа
<brestows> он на буржуйском а ингл у меня не на таком уровне что бы косяк объяснять
<fgdgbvch> добавил в запуск приложений команду thunderbird --minimize, но при старте системы окно не свернулось.
<SergeyIT> brestows, ask, пока не послали )
<fgdgbvch> странно...
<brestows> вот код http://pastebin.com/cXqu6War но я не могу понять почему компилятор ругается на 12 строчку
<baronos> fgdgbvch: в настройках посмотри запускаться свернутым
<andrex> или ман читай по параметрам
<andrex> ключам*
<andrex> ща зло либы не встанут уйду на дебиан)
<baronos> жду)
<brestows> так еще как логи посмотреть комнаты *
<brestows> ?
<brestows>  точнее где
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<SergeyIT> brestows, здесь ругается char* (*module_info)(); ?
<brestows> ну да
<andrex> baronos: 7 норм себя ведёт?
<baronos> andrex: замечетельно, правда я еще на sid обновился.
<SergeyIT> brestows, забыл я как с указателями на функции работать (
<andrex> ух жуть, света моргает)
<baronos> andrex: если не нравится гном3, то либо фаллбэк юзать, либо другие ДЕ :D
<BCE> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<Onkeltem> openvoid: http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Captive_Portal - вот что нарылось с #netwroking сразу
<brestows> SergeyIT: да я вот тоже не могу припомнить :(
<SergeyIT> brestows, а что за ошибку выдает?
<brestows> ничего просто говорит что касяк в функции и имя функции в которой этот код
<brestows> :)
<brestows> QtCreator такой QtCreator
<User743[web]> Есть кто шарит в шиндоузе, а именно в кмд
<User743[web]> ?
<SergeyIT> brestows, так там С++
<brestows> и что ?
<User743[web]> Кто нибудь знает какая команда в шиндоузе делает скриншот с вебкамеры?
<Onkeltem> openvoid: даже так: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_portal
<User743[web]> Или быть может кто нибудь знает как с убунту подключиться к винде7?
<SergeyIT> brestows, в С++ кажется немного иначе
<User743[web]> Удаленный рабочий стол в смысле
<BCE> @kick "User743[web]" /join ##шindows и man rdp
<brestows> ммм буду думать...
<sig_wall> User848[web]: rdesktop'ом или гуем для него
<jlewka> всем привет
<sig_wall> hi
<jlewka> а все, всем пасибо, разобрался)
<sig_wall> пожалуйста
<fry__> test
<ubuntuhelp> fry__, Понг понг понг...
<zloeYXO> всем привет
<SergeyIT> brestows, обычно по тексту ошибки можно догадаться
<zloeYXO> извините
<zloeYXO> кто нибудь в довекот разбираеться?
<BCE> а поцчиму ви спгашиваете?
<User505[web]> Кто в кубе разбирается? а то у меня не куб, а только 2 грани(листок переворачивается)
<zloeYXO> у меня авторизация не проходит
<StealthVipera47> test
<ubuntuhelp> StealthVipera47, Fail!
<zloeYXO> test
<ubuntuhelp> zloeYXO, Понг.
<admin-skif-biz> User505[web] а сколько у тебя рабочих столов?
<BCE> admin-skif-biz: а ты не заметил, что его выкинуло с пинг таймаутом?
<admin-skif-biz> BCE, нет
<admin-skif-biz> я вообще только проснулся
<zloeYXO> а с довекотом не кто не подскажет?)
<admin-skif-biz> !google черта лысого
<admin-skif-biz> а чо он со мной не по-русски? (((
<jlewka> вопрос по squid, у кого нить через нее работает riot.mail.ru ?
<jlewka> поставил правила по умолчанию, ни каких запретов, а все равно не пашет...
<jlewka> а все разобрался)
<jlewka> поход
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 12.04 тестит кто нить?
<BCE> jlewka: ты мне все больше нравишься.зашел.сразу решил и все.и не засоряешь эфир:)
<BCE> JohnDoe_71Rus: не.ты что.как мы можем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот проверьте mc из тамошних репов. "навигация в стиле lynx" убрали фичу?
<SergeyIT> все ушли (
<zloeYXO> не все
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дааа...все ушли
<jlewka> а у убунту сервер, приритет, в какую сторону считается?
<skai-falkorr> в левую
<baronos> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Недовольны? Учитесь задавать конкретные и правильные вопросы.
 * skai-falkorr пожал руку baronos
<skai-falkorr> вооот.человек понимает
<Onkeltem> Когда я пишу: sudo mount /<и нажимаю Tab>, то вместо вариантов завершений включающих в данном случае все директории /, я получаю home, var, proc. В чем может быть дело и что это так криво работает, куда копать?
<[koshka]> Вот она я :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Onkeltem: tab завершает имена программ а не ключи запуска
<admin-skif-biz> а как в консоли делается, что буквы и строки вплотную без пробелов получаются
<baronos> prog\ ram
<fgdgbvch> сделал так, чтобы thunderbird запускался вместе с системой. кто-то знает, как сделать так, чтобы он автоматически сворачивался в трей после запуска? командой thunderbird --minimize не получилось. юзаю ubuntu 12.04 beta 1.
<baronos> щас посмотрю погоди
<fgdgbvch> ок, спасибо :)
<[Raiden]> Warning: unrecognized command line flag -minimize
<baronos> fgdgbvch: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/thunderbird/addon/minimize-on-start-and-close/?src=api
<baronos> fgdgbvch: в настройках ставишь при старте сворачивать и все
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нибудь знает, как запустить скрипт питонский для конков weather.py
<fgdgbvch> ставил этот плагин. при старте на секунду появляется окно thunderbird и потом исчезает + на левой панели появляется его иконка.
<baronos> fgdgbvch: там есть время
<baronos> читай настройки, ставь задержу 0 например
<fgdgbvch> там минимум 50
<fgdgbvch> но все равно спасибо за помощь
<fgdgbvch> пойду пробовать ;)
<fgdgbvch> все получилось с почтой. только вопрос. иконка слева на панели должна быть?
<baronos> firetray лучше будет
<baronos> он в трей иконку ставит + запускает свернутым
<fgdgbvch> ща попробую, но он по-моему на работал у меня
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-28%2016%3A11%3A28.png
<SergeyIT> баронос - это у него работает всё... но недолго )
<SergeyIT> надо бы хелпу добавить это
<fgdgbvch> так и есть.
<fgdgbvch>  после установки не возможно открыть thunderbird.
<baronos> всмысле не возможно?
<fgdgbvch> нужно контакты открывать и там в настройках дополнений его отключать.
<fgdgbvch> всмысле после установки этого плагина не запускается thunderbird.
<baronos> удили ~/.thunderbird/ или расширение в /usr/share/thunderbird/extensions
<baronos> удали*
<baronos> не помню что точно удалить скорее всего второе
<fgdgbvch> так что он не рабочий?
<baronos> firetray?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не всю ~/.thunderbird/ удалять иначе почту потрет тоже
<fgdgbvch> да
<baronos> ааа у тебя же юнити))
<fgdgbvch> да
<baronos> его надо в whitelist добавить
<baronos> у кого там юнити скажите где это сделать в dconf
<baronos> расширение рабочее, просто иконки не видно. щас сделаем))
 * admin-skif-biz ненавидит юнити!!
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: причем тут ключи запуска? Вопрос перечитай плз
<baronos> fgdgbvch: http://goo.gl/vtWIW
<skai-falkorr> baronos: и какой нафиг трей?оно все через индикатор работает спокойно
<skai-falkorr> baronos: в настройках тандерберда все это настраивается.чтобы сворачивался, а не закрывался
<skai-falkorr> baronos: насоветуешь вечно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Onkeltem: какие ключи? предупредил что бы не убивали всю папку с настройками ради сноса одного расширения
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: я про ответ на мой вопрос
<Onkeltem> в 15:33
<baronos> skai-falkorr: и где там в настройках запуск свернутым?
<fgdgbvch> dconf-editor, где там это настраивается? я все настройки перерыл и ничего не нашел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Onkeltem: [15:18:39] <Onkeltem> Когда я пишу: sudo mount /<и нажимаю Tab> после / ключи пишутся или - --
<baronos> fgdgbvch: desktop-unity-panel измени справа строку на ["all"]
<baronos> наверно надо будет перезапустить thunderbird
<fgdgbvch> dconf-editor
<baronos> fgdgbvch: выполни gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<[Raiden]> ой шаман (с)
<baronos> надеюсь скоро будем юзать протокол скайпа, примерно так же как я сейчас это делаю с скайп+эмпати :D
<fgdgbvch> ща
<skai-falkorr> надеюсь никогда не станем использовать скайп так, как ты
<baronos> ну так как у меня сейчас кстати и не надо юзать, это ппц)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: +1 ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что есть альтернативное, звук+видео и возможность со скайпом контачить?
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: и чего?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из опенсорсного
<Onkeltem> Когда я пишу: sudo mount /<и нажимаю Tab>, то вместо вариантов завершений включающих в данном случае все директории /, я получаю home, var, proc. В чем может быть дело и что это так криво работает, куда копать?
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить может подтвердить?э
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Onkeltem: это походу список точек в media
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня так mount /
<JohnDoe_71Rus> /                 /home             /media/cdrom0     /media/Drive040D  /proc             /var
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: примерно так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4wQpEgriGc + можно юзать sipnet протокол и с него звонить абонентам скайп.
<admin-skif-biz> а я кусок оперативки примаунтил как диск
<admin-skif-biz> теперь на него дерьмо скидывать удобно
<baronos> вот типа так с сипнет на скайп звонить http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGuEHVdjbTE
<[Raiden]> скайп конечно хорошая штука. Жаль что распространение такого уровня достигают закрытые протоколы
<[Raiden]> жабер пожалуй исключение.
<[Raiden]> пр оирц не буду говорить - оно старше чем г мамонта.
<NoOova> Господа можно лигрепать файл сам в себя?
<NoOova> чтото вроде egrep /etc/passwd -v "^someuser:" > /etc/passwd
<Resager> попробуй!
<NoOova> ятут опробовал уже...
<Resager> ну или man egrep
<NoOova> а что мне тут ман даст
<NoOova> тут понять надо построчно он файл читает или целиком
<NoOova> хотя слабо представляю как вообще можно прочитать файл построчко
<[Raiden]> если упаковать /etc в архив, то потом можно )
<NoOova> это его надо побайтово читать
<NoOova> [Raiden]: задача, удалить строку из файла
<NoOova> регулярку для строки непроблема написать
<NoOova> не хочу я весь файл вгнаале читать потом назад записывать...
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: снова >
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: мож тебе венду поставить проще?
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: сдесь какраз > и нужен
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: с этим файлом? как раз надо об стену и вдоль
<NoOova> ну тут название файла как вирусная реклама.
<NoOova> вообще я не с ним операции делаю, а тут написал чтобы ваше величество привлечь =)
<NoOova> Мистер Skai =)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: тыб в 43 так советов бы привлекал немецкой речью
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: ну всеравно. у меня же греп исключение делает
<NoOova> вернет все строки кроме тех что попадают под шаблон
<NoOova> но только если непострочно будет производиться чтение-запись
<[Raiden]> NoOova: cp /etc/passwd /etc/passwd.bak ; sed -i '/^someuser\:/d' /etc/passwd
<[Raiden]> + man userdel
<NoOova> [Raiden]: оно мало отношения имеет к /etc/passwd
<NoOova> там конфиг подобный для proftpd
<NoOova> который виртуальных пользователей хранит
<[Raiden]> ясно, в примере был passwd
<NoOova> [Raiden]: это было чтобы привлечь skai
<NoOova> спасибо :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/base/dev/sed1line.txt.html
<[Raiden]> новая версия плейера монстра , написан на аналогей бейсика http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Xt7-player?content=140892
<User470[web]> ДОбрый день. ПОдскажите почему я не могу установить убунту на компьютер? Зависает при установке.
<User470[web]> не хочу снова ставить опенсузе
<baronos> alternate образ попробуй, там консольный инсталятор
<User470[web]> <baronos> может это из-за того что я хочу поставить бету1?
<SergeyIT> User470[web], что ставишь, с чего, на что, где зависает, что пишет??
<SergeyIT> User470[web], на форуме тему про тестирование 12.04 читал?
<User470[web]> SergeyIT ставлю 12.01бету1-детектоп-амд64, ставлю с флешки, зависает на разных моментах. Сейчас зависло на удаление конфликтующих файлов
<User470[web]> SergeyIT нет ни читал. ПОйду на форум гляну
<SergeyIT> User470[web], что значит удаление конфликтующих файлов... откуда это при установке, вопрос!
<User470[web]> вот вычитал что есть лубунта и хубунта чем отличаеться от убунты?
<SergeyIT> ДЕ
<User470[web]> SergeyIT я думаю это у меня из за того что я ставлю бету как вариант №1
<User470[web]> SergeyIT вариант №2 то что у меня /home старый раздел остаеться из-за нечего чего нибудь
<SergeyIT> от сюси?
<User470[web]> да
<SergeyIT> ссзб
<User470[web]> Ну а третий вариант голова и руки из жопы
<baronos> попробуй alternate образ, при создании профиля ОС сделай другое имя не то которое ты ставил для cecb
<baronos> сусе*
<User470[web]> хорошо
<User470[web]> спасибо
<User470[web]> за подскажку
<User470[web]> попробую
<SergeyIT> а с лайвСД работает?
<User470[web]> да сейчас под ним сюда зашел
<SergeyIT> User470[web], и устанавливал через запуск с лайва?
<User470[web]> нет
<User470[web]> решил попробовать с лайва установить
<SergeyIT> а какой дистр скачал, откуда?
<User470[web]> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<User470[web]> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<SergeyIT> может это попробовать http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<[Raiden]> или релиз для разнообразия.
<SergeyIT> человек хочет развлечений....
<[Raiden]> вообще, что ставить за месяц до релиза - вопрос не простой.
<User470[web]> кстат не кто не ставил на кпк линукс?
<artus> ты на комп не можеш осилить установку, куда тебе кпк
<User470[web]> у меня есть стремление и упортство(тупость)
<User470[web]> кстате что такое лубунта?
<artus> не заметно, учитывая что ты не можеш загуглить про лубунту
<skai-falkorr> artus: да ладно.тупость даже я заметил
<artus> я про стремление и упорство )
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык он в свобках объяснил принцип замещения слов
<fgdgbvch> посоветуйте как лучше всего сворачивать проги при старте системы. убунту с юнити (11, 12).
<[Raiden]> на соседний стол перейди
<fgdgbvch> я имею ввиду в трей
<User470[web]> лиш бы оскорбить пользователя
<User470[web]> ушел ставить с другим доменным именем
<fgdgbvch> чтобы программа при старте оси стартанула, и автоматически свернулась
<[Raiden]> User470[web]: убунта с lxde
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, попробуй wmctrl
<fgdgbvch> ?
<SergeyIT> в репах глянь
<SergeyIT> и куда он пошел?
<[Raiden]> если чел не  осилил заютать ирц клиент, то надо ожидать какоих-нить не простых вопросов вида: что такое убунту?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> сразу в сад )
<User816[web]> Ребят подскажите плиз что за папка "lost+found" в домашнем каталоге?
<XuMuK> User816[web]: такие вопросы гуглу надо задавать...
<[Raiden]> Можно я немног опоприкалываюсь?  Linux Mint Debian Update Pack 4 On The Way; To Bring Cinnamon, GNOME Shell And MATE
<[Raiden]> вам гном, гном ,или старый гном? :)
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> User816[web]: при восстановлении фс туда могут файлы попадать потерянные
<[Raiden]> в общем  и всё
<User816[web]> спасибо
<User816[web]> прочила
<User816[web]> прочитал
<User816[web]> по типу систем волум информейшен (токо на ехс3)
<[Raiden]> ну да, почти
<User816[web]> а кстате это я опять который не может установить бету. Пробовал другое именной домен не получилось
<[Raiden]> если знаешь английский можеш ьпомучить их на #ubuntu+1
<User816[web]> да  я тут мучаю честно говоря второй месяц) Я уже переустановил около 15 операционок
<bosyi> попробуй daily build
<bosyi> или поставь 11.10 и обновись до 12.04
<[Raiden]> User816[web]: а для чего тебе это? особенно бета версии
<[Raiden]> )
<bosyi> нормольно работает сейчас убунту 12.04. то что еще не релиз не чувствуется
<[Raiden]> Хотя конечно может дело не в бете. А в чем-то ещё
<User816[web]> да блин скачал вот. Другую скачивать в лом уже
<[Raiden]> на каком шаге виснет?
<User816[web]> может что то в железе на компутере?
<skai-falkorr> User816[web]: да потерпи два дня.выйдут бета2 обазы
<skai-falkorr> там мож убиквити починили
<User816[web]> ну в этот раз зависло на надписи установка системы
<User816[web]> два дня мне сидеть под лайф сиди?
<baronos> alternate образ проигнорировал чтоли?
<[Raiden]> а видеокарта нвидия?
<skai-falkorr> отруби инет/левыефлешки/все что воткнул в комп лишего
<User816[web]> ноут у меня. видика по сути нет
<skai-falkorr> всякие тивитюнеропровода, принтеры и прочее
<skai-falkorr> галочки не ставь
<skai-falkorr> про интернет и прочее
<User816[web]> да я даже мышку выдернул
<skai-falkorr> если с сд не идет - попробуй двд
<skai-falkorr> образ записывай на флешку с помощью dd
<skai-falkorr> и молись
<skai-falkorr> у меня рандомно ставилось на ноут
<skai-falkorr> главное - без инета
<User816[web]> и инет ставил. И без него тоже ставил
<skai-falkorr> без него
<skai-falkorr> с ним зависнет.
<skai-falkorr> меняй разрядность.
<baronos> User816[web]: alternate образ не пробовал, с консольным инсталятором?
<skai-falkorr> тут раз на раз ен приходится
<User816[web]> <baronos> не успел скачать еще и + надо еще и образ на флешку делать
<baronos> если инет позволяет ставь netinstall образ
<User816[web]> кстате на опен сюзе есть проблема со скайпом на 64 разрядности. На убунте помоему такого же нет?
<User816[web]> <baronos> по подробнее нетинсталл расскажи
<baronos> образ весит примерно 40мб, ПО для установки качает из интернета
<baronos> и там тоже консольный инсталятор
<User816[web]> <baronos>  а там образы новые? с ОФицальных?
<baronos> !netinst
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='netinst'
<baronos> !netins
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='netins'
<baronos> хмм
<skai-falkorr> !minimal
<ubuntuhelp> Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<User816[web]> Ребят дайте ссылочку плиз
<User816[web]> на то что советуете
<artus> ты слепой чтоль?
<User816[web]> <artus> я про нетинсталл спрашивал
<skai-falkorr> artus: там по русски написано.а он читать не силен
<artus> ну я повторяю, ты слепой ?
<baronos> User816[web]: тебе 12,04 надо какой архитектуры?
<User816[web]> нетинстал=минимал это одно и тоже?
<baronos> угу
<User816[web]> ну тода понял
<User816[web]> сам пошарюсь
<[Raiden]> User816[web]: ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternate-i386.iso
<[Raiden]> текстовый установщик
<User816[web]> [Raiden] я помню тоже
<User816[web]> [Raiden] твой совет
<[Raiden]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ - кде версия дейлибилд )
<baronos> нетинсталл образ 12,04 - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<User816[web]> нее КДЕ я попробовал иксы хоть и красивые но что очень страшно
<baronos> ну или х32 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<User816[web]> Ребят поскажите а как поменять на убунте "иксах" чтобы крестик (закрыть) было с левой стороны?
<scogra> тему поменяй и все
<[Raiden]> в иксах -X это сервер. Надо называть де\вм текущий.
<User816[web]> <[Raiden]> отлично объясняешь. Не бойсь имеешь преподовательский опыт?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> могу показат ькак в кде :) Просто мышкой переставляются кнопки в любой порядок
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0328/h_1332944912_5489735_bd1630c5cd.png
<baronos> gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,minimize,maximize:" примерно так ну или gconftool-2
<baronos> а если убунту 12,04 то там dconf смотреть надо куда переехали но вроде в org.gnome.desktop.wm
<[Raiden]> кстати вопрос, gconftool всё ещё действует на муттер\гном3? Там вроде gsettings теперь и синтаксис другой.
<baronos> [Raiden]: не все еще настройки переехали так что некоторые вещи все еще используются)
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos> [Raiden]: например изменить кнопки у хрома надо гконф юзать :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я рещил не изобретать какой-то ппц и юзать справа.
<[Raiden]> фактически оснований немного в пользу того что бы были слева. Если только в юнити - там весь ифейс влево перекосило
<baronos> я юзаю дефолт гш, закрыть окно и всё, удобно, ничего лишнего)
<[Raiden]> baronos: если я делаю средний клик на развернуть или левый , то получаю только вертикальный или горизонтальный ресайз ) Так может даже метасити (вроде).
<baronos> не знаю я забыл что такое метасити уже)
<[Raiden]> а почти тоже, но по другим причинам )
<[Raiden]> всетаки в бетах слишком много обновлений http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0328/h_1332946032_8196709_d5b0798c97.png , самая безгеморойность - это месяц+ после релиза.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> очень странно. killall gnome-panel кажет что такого процесса нет, при том что ps aux | grep gnome-panel его показывает и отлично завершается kill -9, почему так может быть?
<[Raiden]> убил до этого, а когда сделал пс, оно уже запустилось
<[Raiden]> наверное
<Kyshtynbai> да возможно
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, <3
<baronos> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.4/
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[koshka]> Привет
<[koshka]> Че сломал?
<pr0mode> ))
<pr0mode> cnfylfhnyfz ahfpf
<pr0mode> стандартная фраза
<[koshka]> :-D
<pr0mode> тут сучайно слышал слух что на канале админы злые презлые )))
<[koshka]> Есть такое. Особенно Скай. Но я его люблю, он прощает мне грешки
<[koshka]> И Артус злой :-D
<pr0mode> про артуса говорили
<pr0mode> ага )))
<[koshka]> Ну Артус хороший
<[koshka]> artus, =*
<artus> оо, кошка вернулась)
<pr0mode> да все хорошие
<pr0mode> artus, про тебя плохо отзываутся юзвери 0))
<skai-falkorr> @voice pr0mode
<pr0mode> *отзываются
<[koshka]> А вот и Скай :-D
<pr0mode> а скай действительно злой ))
<[koshka]> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<pr0mode> я злобный нарушитель правил )))
<admin-skif-biz> а кто-нибудь знает нормальный буржуйский форум про Gutenprint
<[Raiden]> на наших типа linuxforum ничего нет?
<admin-skif-biz> там жизни меньше чем на марсе
<[Raiden]> вообще не знаю. ихи хомсайт разработчиков и ори прям на них
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ищи*
<admin-skif-biz> они буружуи. На каком языке орать? Гуглопереводчиком?
<[Raiden]> можешь и так
<admin-skif-biz> и я так тут всех вендузятников затроллил ((
<admin-skif-biz> хотя правильнее сказать - затрахал. но это неприлично
<[Raiden]> и выдели какое-нить внемя для изучения основ. что бы мог бегло писать чего-нить типа: your program is crap
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> время* основ английского*
<admin-skif-biz> блин.. я пиндосским брезгую в последнее время ((
<[Raiden]> да у меня тоже этот язык воссторга не вызывает
<[Raiden]> но жизнь не всегда преподносит то , что хочетя или нравится :)
<admin-skif-biz> ну да.. сегодня пиндосский язык выучишь. а завтра? На гей-парад идти?
<[Raiden]> хорошая шутка )
<Gakonis> А чего!? Геем говорят сейчас модно быть)
<[Raiden]> и не забудь завести бойфренда афроамериканца
<admin-skif-biz> ну нет. не для того с винды ушел!
<Gakonis> )))
<admin-skif-biz> кстати, где-то на майкрсофте была страница о том, как и где они поддерживают секс-меньшинства..
<admin-skif-biz> куда мен понесло.. а ведь начал с драйвера ((
<[Raiden]> сегодня гном , а завтра ... () лор
<[Raiden]> (с)
<[Raiden]> в общем шутка какого-то кедовода
<admin-skif-biz> Самым крутым линуксоидом была Белоснежка. Спала с семью гномами. Но потом ей предложили... Яблоко?? Надкусила и все...
<admin-skif-biz> отсюда мораль. Все линуксоиды круты, пока не перешли на эйпл.
<Kyshtynbai> у меня вопрос
<Kyshtynbai> какие гномы, третьи или вторые?
<admin-skif-biz> да вроде семь разных по возрасту версий
<admin-skif-biz> возможно, что один из них был в кедах.
<Kyshtynbai> admin-skif-biz: и вообще. Спящая красавица она, дорогой славянофил) белоснежка - англоязычная версия)
<admin-skif-biz> Нет. Спящая крысавица из другой сказки. Про принца и ведьму и башню..
<Kyshtynbai> Это Пушкин дружище. Хрустальный гром и всё такое
<Kyshtynbai> *гроб
<admin-skif-biz> Пушкин плагиатор. Он бабкины сказки адаптировал и русифицировал.
<Kyshtynbai> нянины
<admin-skif-biz> собутыльницы. Выпьем, няня, где же кружка..
<admin-skif-biz> if дядя=самых лучших правил; then когда не в шутку занемог elseif он= уважать себя заставил else и лучше выдумать не мог
<admin-skif-biz> надо было скобки раставить..
<admin-skif-biz> кошка ушла. Значит, март скоро закончится.
<Gakonis> А что означает состояние процесса "Зомби"?
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_baer/6869872592/sizes/o/in/photostream/
<admin-skif-biz> вини-пуха напоминает
<admin-skif-biz> так и хочется стать Пятачком. С ружьем..
<Gakonis> По каким причинам может оставаться запись в таблице процессов?
<Gakonis> Процесс как-нибудь убить можно?
<admin-skif-biz> killall
<admin-skif-biz> killall id процесса
<admin-skif-biz> sudo -9 killall id процесса
<admin-skif-biz> неее
<admin-skif-biz> sudo killall -9 id
<admin-skif-biz> в консоли
<Gakonis> Не-е, это я вообще все процессы отключаю. а мне то нужно только один. Как узнать № процесса?
<artus> ps aux |grep zzz
<XuMuK> Gakonis: с чего ет ты взял что все?
<Kyshtynbai> killall вроде по пид не умеет, а только по названию, нет?
<admin-skif-biz> посмотри в системном мониторе
<artus> admin-skif-biz, и нафига ему тогда кил? если лезть в системный монитор?
<admin-skif-biz> а я извращенец
<artus> я заметил
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: killall с именами работает, и убивает не 1 процесс , а все какие подошли.
<admin-skif-biz> хотя с именами вернее.. тот же хром кучу процессов под одним именем плодит
<admin-skif-biz> sudo killall -9 kenni
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: спасибо, кэп) все процессы одного приложения, что, я так понял, ему и надо...
<[Raiden]> если статус зомби, то либо никак либо убийством родителя
<[Raiden]> если он жив )
<[Raiden]> вроде
<XuMuK> artus: baronos skai-falkorr готовьтесь к баттлу) через 15 минут буду...
<baronos> всегда готов
<XuMuK> let's get ready to rumble))
<[Raiden]> [20:43:27] [DarkElve]>пиринговые сети звучат намного круче если называть их "облачные сервисы обмена трафиком"
<Gakonis> Блин, не захотел процесс по хорошему умирать...
<Gakonis> всем спасибо)
<Gakonis> 123
<Gakonis> +
<Gakonis> Зомби не могут принимать сигналы, и поэтому их нельзя убрать с помощью утилиты или вызова kill. Убрать их может либо родительский процесс, либо его завершение. Поэтому и Kill не помог. Век живи век учусь.
<UNIm95> народ в случае отказа видюхи убунта 10.04 загружает и подымает сетевые драйвера?
<UNIm95> или
<UNIm95> нет?
<Gakonis> 123
<skai-falkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/post/140914/
<adskibiz> может, самому на хабре зарегится...
<XuMuK> adskibiz: ну попробуй
<adskibiz> да без приглашения там ограничения.
<[Raiden]> Какой скучный срач и всего на 3 страницы -- вот до чего докатился Гном...
<[Raiden]> с лора
<skai-falkorr> флешик 11.2 зарелизился
<adskibiz> да, раньше троли были жирнее
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: ты играть будешь?
<skai-falkorr> можно
<skai-falkorr> артуса разбуди
<XuMuK> artus: просыпайсо!
<Sergey_IT> не буди лихо
<XuMuK> artus: просыпайсо!
<XuMuK> чтоль уже
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: чойта?
<Sergey_IT> сейчас злой придет и .....
<artus> иии фиг вам ))
<Sergey_IT> значит не придет )
<[Raiden]> В подготовке новой версии приняло участие 1275 разработчиков, по сравнению с прошлым выпуском внесено 41000 изменений. - по ченчлогу не скажешь
<[Raiden]> точнее по тому что описано в новстях
<XuMuK> artus: ну ты чо отлыниваешь?)
<XuMuK> валынщик
<[Raiden]> обратите внимание, на скроллбаре нету кнопок только ползунок http://blogs.gnome.org/xan/files/2012/01/ephy-complete.png
<XuMuK> baronos: skai-falkorr давайте втроем
<[Raiden]> хотя может это и ок. Я уже не помню когда именно на кнопку давил
<baronos> [Raiden]: новый явно симпотичнее http://goo.gl/hezCP :D
<[Raiden]> захочу красоты - могу в музей сходить или на выставку. А инструмент сначала должен задачи решать, потом уже что-то ещё )
<[Raiden]> и желательно так, что бы не пришлось что-то читать или превключать то что выключили
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> новый быстрее работает, и более приближен к хрому по работе свкладками.
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<baronos> единственно глобал меню раздражает, так как я юзаю расширение для отключение акьтвности окна, но его в дконф отрубить можно
<[Raiden]> мне как раз не нравятся вкладки в хроме. в опере есть опция в несколько рядов, в фф включается аддоном, а хром вроде не лечится. Если вкладок много то не видно даже части текста на них
<baronos> у меня максимум 5 вкладок обычно, так что меня устраивает))
<[Raiden]> у меня редко когда меньше 10, но бывает и больше 50
<baronos> у меня чаще несколько окон хрома работают на разных раб столах))
<baronos> переключатся удобней нежели тыкать вкладку)
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже бывает больше 1 окна
<[Raiden]> вообще я написал про скроллбары ,причем ту твкладки не очень понимаю )
<baronos> ну как обычно все разговоры сводятся к одному))
<baronos> и кстати терпеть не могу полосу прокрутки в убунту чтоб размер окна поменять постоянно этот бегунок вылазит аж бесит :)
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T20pBG2oOKs
<[Raiden]> этот убунтовский я тоже не люблю
<[Raiden]> он отключаемый слава богу, а в кде это вообше не проблема
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Пересадил маму с винды на убунту с юнити, ей дико нравится хехе
<artus> ей просто дико ...
<Kyshtynbai> да нет) там всё есть что ей нужно - файрфокс, пдф ридер чтобы журналы по вязанию читать, и офис).
 * XuMuK пересаживаецо на гномщель... опять
<XuMuK> моя бы тоже давно пересела, если бы на линуксе была нормальная косынка)
<baronos> XuMuK: ты только это, на убунту лучше не надо ;)
<XuMuK> эт чо ет?
<XuMuK> вот чего чего, а систему переставлять не прет
<baronos> хаос там)
<Kyshtynbai> пасьянс айслерот или как то так
<XuMuK> да ладно, если уж я на бете гномощели сидел, то тут цвяточки)
<Kyshtynbai> там есть и косынка и стопицот других
<XuMuK> Kyshtynbai: спс, кэп, но это не то
<XuMuK> шняжный он какой то
<Kyshtynbai> ну под вайном я думаю можно запустить виндового павука и косынку)
<Sergey_IT> запросто
 * baronos подумал, зачем навязывать людям то что подходил тебе... (и сделал aptitude purge навязывать_gnome3)
<XuMuK> baronos: там черта не снизу, а обычная)
<XuMuK> Restart to complete updates
<XuMuK> поки-чмоки, я в ребут)
<[Raiden]> кто там паука хотел. НАверное можно и без всего кде поставить http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0328/h_1332958946_2526316_d5b2b96678.png
<[Raiden]> более привычный дизайн карт http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0328/h_1332959340_7698609_f14291e6f7.png
 * pr0mode reboot
<artus> как же меня запарили падения квина , рррр
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> зато дебиан
<[Raiden]> ваще может он и падучий , в каких-то ситуациях. Я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> сталкивался когда был нвидиевский блоб 290-какой-то, но с тех пор уже несколько версий дров вышло как официальных так и нет
<UNIm95> [Raiden] аптайм деба 250 дней
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: и что?
<[Raiden]> ты про сервер?
<[Raiden]> или про кде )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] да)
<UNIm95> с кедами
<UNIm95> сервер домашний
<[Raiden]> тогда не важно, т.е. к десктопным задачам твой аптайм никаким боком
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<UNIm95> так что гуй нужен
<[Raiden]> релиз или тестинг\анстейбл?
<gdane> добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> у артуса вроде тестинг и он уже задолбал рассказами про кривое кде
<artus> причем тут кривые кеды к дистрибутиву?
<gdane> кто-нибудь работал с веб камерой + opencv
<UNIm95> [Raiden] стэйбл
<artus> или они не кривые только со спецпатчами убунты?
<artus> [Raiden], и да, упо твоему кеды 4/7/4 не стейбл?
<gdane> я смотрел видео с управление убунтоц через веб
<gdane> камеру
<[Raiden]> artus: нет. У меня ещё есть на живом железе опенсусе, и ещё в виртуалке есть опенсусе роллинг, магея и минт кде эдишен
<[Raiden]> не тольк ов убунте
<adskibiz> это как.. показываешь вебке фак и она ребутиться?
<[Raiden]> и везде ок
<artus> [Raiden], ага, значит кеды не кривые ток если прибиты намертво к дистру?
<gdane> ага почти
<artus> ну так и говори что не кривая кубунта, суся , а не кеды сами по себе ))
<gdane> есть утилита под гном - mousetrap
<adskibiz> теоретически можно просто скрипт написать для распознавания картинки.
<gdane> а у меня юнити - вот хотелось бы уточнить какой софт используется для управления
<gdane> + хотелось бы уточнить что нужно для авторизации через веб
 * adskibiz стошнило при слове юнити
<gdane> ну я тоже раньше так думал
<adskibiz> наверное морда лица
<gdane> а сейчас меня юнити вполне устраивает
<XuMuK> хз насчет фака в каамеру, но у меня, помницо, стояла на логине face recognition
<gdane> оч смешно
<XuMuK> тоесть залогиницо мог только кто то с моей харей)
<adskibiz> ну нормально.. делаешь фотку морды с вебки. Потом скрипт. Он сравнивает и далее
<gdane> adskibiz а чтонить конструктивное можешь сказать?
<[Raiden]> artus: я пытаюсь тебе сказать, что не сталкивался с тем что ты описываеш ьболее чем в 1 дистре + взде пишут, включая англоязычные источники ,что кде с 4.7 очень стабильное.
<[Raiden]> почему ты не можешь поверить , что может быт ькосяк конкретно в тестинге - я не пойму
<[Raiden]> возможно другой вариант. Косяк в железе
<artus> [Raiden], и мне как то не легче от тоо что пишут источники, ты мне тут тасказываеш какие кеды стабильные, так чего ж они сыпятцо?
<[Raiden]> смена дистра как раз покажет. Повторяются проблемы или нет
<adskibiz> gdane, с софтом не сталкивался. Ибо не надо было. А скриптом это делалсь бы несложно
<artus> а , ну да, всем остальным железо нравитцо, кедам не нравитцо , ога
<gdane> обычным шел скриптом?
<adskibiz> gdane, ну на баше например
<[Raiden]> artus: ок, продолжай дальше жить с глюками )
<artus> [Raiden], смена дистра покажет только то что кто то больше занималсо прикручиванием костылей к этой мегауберпадучей де , чтоб она не сыпалсь
<adskibiz> + пакет для работы с изображениями типа имаджемагик
<adskibiz> а еще можно сканер задействовать.. кладешь ладонь и сканируешь отпечаток
<[Raiden]> artus: смена дистра может показать, причем софт или непричем. Прежде всего.
<artus> хее, ешо раз квин грохнулся)) м 10ти мин не прошло ))
<artus> [Raiden], может мне еще и железо спецом под де искать?
<gdane> кде ужасны сами по себе
<[Raiden]> в общем-то тоже вариант, но я думаю что сначала лучше проверить софтовую теорию. Если не поможет, тогда придется согласиться с тем ,что что-то с железом )
<baronos> тут походу ситуация такая же как у меня с гномом, только на дебиан тестинг он работает отлично и не падает, а на убунту стабиьлной он падает.
<gdane> раньше сидел на гном2, теперь вот под юнити
<artus> [Raiden], ты сам то в эти сказки вериш?
<gdane> даже юнити лучше кед
 * adskibiz любит консоль
<gdane> консоль рулит сама по себе
<[Raiden]> artus: т.е. ты не веришь что я использую кде и оно стабильно? или что ты называеш ьсказками?
<[Raiden]> в линуксе можно узнать как-нибуть время запусак процесса?
<[Raiden]> или время жизни процесса?
<[Raiden]> запуска*
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/468927/2496b120 :D
<[Raiden]> странный человек , видит что у него всё глючит, продолжает это юзать и ещё смайлы рисует )
<artus> [Raiden], :)
<artus> а чегой, по дистрам прыгать в поисках счастья? вот делать мне больше нечего) гимп с терминалом и браузером показывает, покаместь потерплю ) как будет врема и настроение снесу все )
<baronos> ммм коробочка pew ждет тебя ;)
 * adskibiz балуется ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga test % ps ux |grep kwin
<[Raiden]> raiden    3893  4.8  2.6 865608 107684 ?       Sl   14:54  23:14 kwin
<[Raiden]> сча 22.56
<[Raiden]> если просмотреть лог канала, то примерно в 3 часа я сюда пришел
<[Raiden]> т.е. как комп включился , с тех пор квин не падал
<artus> ну че, класно ))
<[Raiden]> почему ты не хочешь проверить у себя , в чем причина?
<artus> что проверить?
<[Raiden]> в чем причина падений
<artus> железо которое как часы работает?
<[Raiden]> нет, я не про железо, а про все возможные причины
<artus> или сидеть ковырятцо в кишках мертвой де ? а оно мне надо учитывая что я стаил на посмотреть , и уже насмотрелся))
<baronos> XuMuK: как полет?)
<XuMuK> baronos: ты иконку universal access убрал?
<[Raiden]> я думаю надо идти от простого к сложному. Сначала проверить, как работают другие сборки.
<baronos> XuMuK: угу
<XuMuK> baronos: пока нормальненько
<[Raiden]> влять лайвсд и посмотреть
<baronos> XuMuK: у тебя гш какой версии?
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$ gnome-shell --version
<XuMuK> GNOME Shell 3.4.0
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$
<[Raiden]> artus: фактически один ворнинг, и 2 ошибки, одна из них потому, что ксистемлог был не так запущен мной :) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0328/h_1332961552_3310742_7d259c8570.png
<[Raiden]> artus:  а после гномовских сессий реально бывает много говна )
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0328/h_1332962072_9337286_7d84d155fb.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Помогло только ребут X11
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ох уж этот 3-ий гном
<[v-8]_jupiter> Комуто удалось тему подправить ambiance что бы шрифты были черным цветом?
<[Raiden]> начни с вопроса: а надо ли это кому?
<[v-8]_jupiter> На форуме я не один)
<Sergey_IT>  [v-8]_jupiter, так черные шрифты...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но не удобно же на сером серый шрифт созерцать
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, где?
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=187008.0
<[Raiden]> на канале английском кубунты какого-то нуда учат как перейти в папку и создать пустой файл в консоли. Просто никто не пишет что всё падает , или а где цвет шрифта сменить. Т.к. всё ок и  доступно :)
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно не всё так безоблачн окак я расписал
<[Raiden]> нуба*
<[v-8]_jupiter> В kde других проблем хватает
<Sergey_IT> работаю в дефолте - проблем не видел
<[Raiden]> [23:19:16] [lordievader]that looks better :) now type: "touch something.txt" again with a space between touch and the file name
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: ну я adwita тему поставил там темные шрифты.
<[Raiden]> открой настройки темы и измени цвет
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: нету такого
<[Raiden]> в папке с темой будут *.xml
<[v-8]_jupiter> В 2-ом были
<[Raiden]> там всё
<[v-8]_jupiter> 12.04 уже для дома годится?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то с минтом не совладаю)
<[Raiden]> если ты сможешь понять где в хмлконфиге цвета, то для тебя годится
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: так это я подправлю для gtk3
<[v-8]_jupiter> А для ggtk2
<toxa> подключил беспроводную мышь a4tech, теперь при нажатии комбинаций в любой программе типа ctrl+f или ctrl+w вместо нужного действия открывается xterm.... чего делать....?
<[Raiden]> ну так же,  там в теме 2 папки
<[Raiden]> для 2 версий гтк
<[Raiden]> если это кажется сложным, но надо, тогда что-то на основе гнома явно для дома не годится )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я о стабильности спрашивал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мне дома фильмы смотреть да eclipse пару раз запустить
<toxa> rwww.win2.cn/g10
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пошел я 12.04 сетапить
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Lex_S> тоже чтоле поставить
<Lex_S> шоб было
<toxa> уже поставил, чтобы было.... :( лучше бы я купил самую дешовую хвастатую мышку.....
 * baronos не будет ставить 12,04
<Lex_S> baronos: а чего так? :D
<Lex_S> уже сломал?)
<[Raiden]> гном не той системы и юнити не смог удалить )
<Lex_S> )))
<baronos> Lex_S: да так, просто не моё это ;) не нравится мне 12,04
<amigo> как она может не нравиться, если она еще не вышла?
<[Raiden]> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 должно работать
<baronos> и нафига столько гемороя то? не проще челове
<[Raiden]> Хотя 10+-пакетов юнити это столько места ,что мало что выйграете, только потеряете ещё 1 вариант сессии
<[Raiden]> точнее два
<baronos> ку поставть то чот у меня со всем уже сделаным по дефолту?)))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так у тебя каждый раз разное
<baronos> в 12.04 на данный момент в фаллбэк не работает контестное меню панелей для установки апплетов и так далее :)
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится убунта как дистр. Что-то другое будет потеря некотоых вещей присущих убунте. Я например думаю что она лучше чем дебиан тестинг, а по количеству готовых пакетов лучше чем все другие дистры.
<[Raiden]> я даж с опенсуси вернулся )
<[Raiden]> в прочем как хотите
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], неча на стороне гулять )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: а вчера убунту12.04 ставил по своему любимому рецепту консоль + гном-десктоп))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, а смысл?
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/ubuntu-builder-updated-with-improved.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UbuntuVibes+%28Ubuntu+Vibes%29
<baronos> Sergey_IT: а зачем мне юнити торт? мне гном дефолт нужен)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так какой смысл сейчас 12.04 мучать для этого?
<baronos> ну эт так для баловства, хотя и на убунту 11.10 тоже самое, так же убого ведет себя гном
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, а как на гном 2.30 2.32 поставить, кроме как собирая? Есть какой-то ппа может быть?
<Kyshtynbai> 10.04
<baronos> mate
<baronos> ааа
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: если ппа есть, то сам найдешь ,если нету - пересборка пакетов из 11.04 сойдет
<[Raiden]> только смысл?
<[Raiden]> там изменений столько , что даже с ппа качать смысла нет
<Kyshtynbai> да это я так... чисто теоретически, нету ппа и хрен с ним, собирать не буду, лень.
<[Raiden]> когда найчишся это даже может затянуть
 * adskibiz █ ▇ ▆ ▅ ▄ ▃ ▂ ▁
 * [Raiden] надул adskibiz насосом и ADSKIBIZ улетело высоко в небеса!
 * adskibiz ─────┤ скучно ├─────
<adskibiz> надо что-нибудь на баше нае(кодить)
<Kyshtynbai> Да он боюсь как пойдёт зависимостями стращать..) не, как-нить потом))
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: правильней будет признать что гном2 умер. И либо приобщаться к гном3  ,либо выбрать альтернативу по вкусу. Не сможешь ты использовать 10.04 вечно )
<Kyshtynbai> факт
<[Raiden]> Хотя какое-то время можно
 * adskibiz плачет... и не хочет уходить с 10.04
<Kyshtynbai> у меня искренняя надежда, что фолбэк допилят до всеняемости и так и оставят
<Kyshtynbai> ну или кеды)
 * baronos гонит палкой adskibiz c ubuntu 10.04
<adskibiz> вот юнити это как раз палка.. в одном месте..
<Kyshtynbai> а юнити кстати ничего так
<adskibiz> но некоторым нравится. Другие рекомендуют подпилить под себя и радоваться
<adskibiz> а можно в голой консоли без иксов как-нибудь все разместить?
<[Raiden]> к моему идеалу кеды уже приблизились. Немного незватает десятка тем общих для гтк\qt  , но то что те, котоыре есть имеют настройки , а цветовые темы вообще отдельно немного разнообразит .
<adskibiz> а что делать, если софт заточен только под гнома например?
<[Raiden]> а пример можно?
<adskibiz> [Raiden], я прям ща не вспомню.. ну это как правило какой-нибудь узкоспециализированный..
<adskibiz> Сапры всякие
<artus> не придумал еще ? или пока не приснилось?
<[Raiden]> ну если гном-викер, то да ,запускать его в кд смысла нет
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже запустится
<[Raiden]> твикер*
<[Raiden]> adskibiz: чо-то я сомневаюсь , что есть сапры как-то намертво прикрученные к 1 де
<adskibiz> QCAD и прочие 3D чертилки.. потом TVTIME
<adskibiz> на чем в кедах телевизор смотреть?
<[Raiden]> adskibiz: и что мешает запустить кукад в кде?
<adskibiz> ТВтиме у меня и на юнити запускаться отказался
<[Raiden]> adskibiz: понятия не имею, наверное tvtime
<adskibiz> менеджер видимо другой будет. От гномакомандира отказаться придется
<artus> adskibiz, а ты носки заканчивай курить ) в каком месте кукад прибит к гному ?
<[Raiden]> я думаю не не сильно понимаеш ькак софт устроен
<artus> а учитывая чт окукад на qt то причем тут вообще гном
<adskibiz> ну я к примеру. Есть еще VAricad Bricscad и прочие кады
<artus> adskibiz, а пример в чем ?
<artus> и причем тут прочие каты вообще ?
<artus> 8д
<artus> темболее к дезависимости такой ацкой
<adskibiz> пример в том, что я не уверен, что софт, работающий под гномом, будет так же работать под кедами
<artus> мде
<Kyshtynbai> ну это ты загнул. я гномовод но испольщую фигову тучу программ на кутэ, начиная от konsole ивсё пашет прекрасно
<Kyshtynbai> так же и обратно
<adskibiz> ну ладно. уговорили.. уйду на кеды
<baronos> +1 к KDE
<[Raiden]> adskibiz: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0329/h_1332965775_2889452_7be91ac42d.png
<[Raiden]> ваще я не звал, я только сказал что мне они подошли )
<adskibiz> [Raiden], пасип, убедил ))
<baronos> а мне приходилось на убунту с приёмом спутник каналов ставить от кде кафеин или как он там
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда будем считать, что убедил не перейти , а попробовать.
<[Raiden]> там уж сам разберешся
<[Raiden]> кафеин есть такой...
<Corsa1r> ...
<adskibiz> да там фигня с твтюнером после 10.04.. он конфликтовал с микрофоном вебки. Его пропатчили. В 10.04 работает, а в новых она автоматом находит новую и трубет установить вместо старой
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: вчера виделу тебя на скрине кс запущенный, сколько фпса выдаёт у тебя?
<[Raiden]> когда естьвебкам, тюнер часто становится video1 устройством, надо tvtime --device=/dev/video1
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<Corsa1r> вечер добрый
<Corsa1r> действия выполняю от рута:
<baronos> Добрый
<Corsa1r> создаю папку: mkdir /usr/local/etc/my_folder
<Corsa1r> создаю групу: groupadd groupname
<Corsa1r> меняю групу на эту папку, но владельца оставляю прежнего(root): chown root:groupname /usr/local/etc/my_folder
<adskibiz> [Raiden], да не.. встал он нормально. Звук хватает не оттуда
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: это старый скриншот ,ему года2 +- , но вроде было 70
<Corsa1r> назначаю себе основную группу: usermod -g groupname username
<Kyshtynbai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Corsa1r> даю права на /usr/local/etc/my_folder    drwxrwxr-x 2 root groupname 4096 марта 28 16:38 my_folder
<Corsa1r> после всего этого, не позволяет создать ни единого файла.
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: основную не обязательно
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: у меня от силы 30 и тормоза жуткие ))) хотя видяха норм тянуть должна
<[Raiden]> Corsa1r: нужен релогин после добавления в группу
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: рекомендую urban terror
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um7lfY3i_WM
 * adskibiz рекомендует OpenTTD
<artus> [Raiden], и чего, тормоза от урбана пройдут? )))
 * Kyshtynbai рекомендует red eclipse отличная игра, прям молодость вспомнил. клуб "орки"... эх
<[Raiden]> artus: ну по любому быстре будет чем что-то под вайном
<XuMuK> как контроль окон справа налево перенести?
<baronos> Lef4dead2 рулит))
<artus> если у кого болит нога, рейден посоветует рисовать квадратики) от рисований квадратиков ноге вроде не так больно )
<baronos> XuMuK: в дконф org.gnome.desktop.wm вроде
<[Raiden]> ну типа того, особенн оесли нога работает под вайном.
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, тобиш если мне захотелось поиграть в кой нить код, то урбан , и только )
<artus> [Raiden], а толку с унылого урбана? ))
<XuMuK> baronos: каг его запустить?)
<artus> ты б еще пасьянс предложил разложить)
<[Raiden]> artus: ты чего-то не то пишешь, причем тут код? урбан хорошая замена для кс 1.6
<[Raiden]> лучше
<[Raiden]> а что ты с ним после кода будешь делать - я не знаю
<artus> кс вообще ненужен, ни в каком виде )
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: да игры вообще зло!!
<XuMuK> все кроме калл оф дюти
<pr0mode> ))
<baronos> XuMuK: если не установле еще то dconf-tools а запускать dconf-editor
<[Raiden]> лол
<XuMuK> ну и героев третьих)
<artus> 5е тож ниче под вайном летают)
<[Raiden]> ничег овы не понимаете в космических рейнджерах!
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> судоку идёт и классно ;)
<only_you> пейнтбол и софтбол наше все
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0329/h_1332966621_7660594_e068bc0960.png
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: она сетевая?
<baronos> это вещь))
<only_you> 8600гтс, как у меня)
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: нет, фактически 2д игра и текстовые квесты
<[Raiden]> сингл
<[Raiden]> когда-то давн опонравилась и не прошел. И  в общем вспомнилась уже в линуксе ) Смог пройти...
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-29%2000%3A34%3A35.png
<only_you> baronos: 3.4 ковырял уже?)
<baronos> only_you: угу, вот как только все пакеты соберут будет лучше)
<only_you> угу, ждемс
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-29%2000%3A32%3A29.png :D
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> игра детства ...
<[koshka]> Оп оп
<[Raiden]> деоп
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> pr0mode: а я то в детстве в футбол бегал(
<baronos> only_you: +1 и зимой и летом ;)
<only_you> да-да.. (:
<pr0mode> все бегали, но в школе в кабинетеинформатики ещё на вторых пнях рубились )))
<only_you> а на информатике в козаков или кс :D
<[koshka]> Че вы тут?
<[koshka]> Скучали?
<only_you> нет)
<pr0mode> ну в моё время таких игр ещё небыло, были квака и старкрафт и видяхи Riva 32 метровые
<only_you> скриншоті рейдена смотрели же ну
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> (:
<[koshka]> artus, кикай его. Он не скучает :(
<[koshka]> Я бы ща в старкрафт поиграла
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> 1 из квестов, вроде в первыйх рейнджерах http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0329/h_1332967623_9920586_99d4ec1322.png
<[koshka]> Но вов все дело портит :D
<[Raiden]> точнее не квестов , а заданий
<only_you> [koshka]: ты сети учи что ли :D
<[koshka]> Ого. Дерзко как :-(
<[koshka]> Я уже почитала чутка
<[koshka]> Ну я умею витую пару обжимать
<pr0mode> )))
<pr0mode> круто
<[koshka]> Даже как оптоволокно паяла
<only_you> как бы и мне научится
<[koshka]> А че там. Ваще. Раз раз и все
<[koshka]> :-D
<only_you> гг
<pr0mode> оптоволокно варят, а не паяют
<[koshka]> Ого
<[koshka]> Чем же?)
<pr0mode> кипятком ))
<artus> сварочным апаратом за дофига денег
<artus> хотя не суть важно ))) по факту оно паяетцо ))
<[koshka]> ))
<pr0mode> artus: ну это по факту, а говорят что варят
<only_you> у нас, вроде, только у одног опровайдера оптоволокно
<[koshka]> Да там классный такой чемоданчик
<[koshka]> У нас в Феодосии давно опто :)
<artus> pr0mode, да по мне хоь синей изолентой перематывают)
<pr0mode> и аппарат сварочный и дорогущий
<baronos> artus: надо печку горелку как у кузнецов и сваривать там оптоволокно)
<only_you> [koshka]: пров.?
<[koshka]> :-D
<[koshka]> Ну там два их
<[koshka]> Фотон и визит
<only_you> омг
<[koshka]> И у обоих опто
<only_you> локальные онли
<pr0mode> какие скорости предлагают?
<[koshka]> Опто до симфера тоже же
<only_you> а я слішал, что только у нашего киевстара
<only_you> до 100 мбит
<pr0mode> у нас до 500 (
<[koshka]> Да опто до симфера тоже есть
<[koshka]> А вот про скорость я хщ
<[koshka]> Хз
<[koshka]> У меня дома 2,5 мбита :-D
<[koshka]> Как бич
<only_you> как не стыдно)
<only_you> у меня на ваймаксе больше было (9 мбит)
<[koshka]> Не. Ну я могу сходить попросить 10 допустим
<[koshka]> Сережка ^_^
<Alagos> Добрый вечер всем.
<only_you> привет
<pr0mode> добрый
<[koshka]> Приветы)
<Alagos> Был сегодня на собеседовании. Резюме у меня на должность системного администратора. Угадайте что мне предложили? :)
<[koshka]> Хз
<only_you> кодером?)
<Alagos> Близко)
<[koshka]> Прогером?
<[Raiden]> виндовс, 1с , досвидания?
<only_you> :D
<Alagos> Кошка сегодня сама очевидность с тавтологией вкупе)
<[koshka]> :-D
<pr0mode> тестером?
<Alagos> Не-не. Администратором сайта мне предложили быть)
<[koshka]> Ого
<Alagos> Но самое интересное, они не знают что это)
<[koshka]> Я ваще сижу с телефона. Не успеваю за вами
<Alagos> А на самом деле им нужен веб-дизайнер, SEO-шник и модератор сайта)
<only_you> беги оттуда..)
<Alagos> Та ппц)
<[koshka]> Что же это за фирма
<[koshka]> Лоо
<[koshka]> Лол
<only_you> микрософт не иначе
<pr0mode> )))
<[koshka]> В киеве все так печально?)
<only_you> не
<Alagos> Меня убило. Прихожу - мне дают iPad и спрашивают "На чем написан этот сайт?"
<only_you> всякие попадаются, конечно
<Alagos> А я первый раз эту штуку в руках держал... Ппц...
<[koshka]> :-D
<only_you> зашел в сафари, нажал ктрл + ю...))
<Alagos> Так там был открыт сафари, и сайт открыт
<Alagos> И задача - определить на чем он написан)
<only_you> ну сказал бы, что на хтмл))
<pr0mode> сайт хоть достойный трудов?
<Alagos> Не, говно-пхп-самоделие
<[koshka]> Hello world
<[koshka]> :-D
<only_you> (11:58:01 PM) only_you: беги оттуда..)
<Alagos> )))
<[koshka]> Да это уже однозначно. Чудо фирма
<Alagos> Не, ну я определил... Просто малость через жадницу гланды)
<Alagos> *задницу
<only_you> даже кошка с ее знаниями сетей бы туда не пошла, да?)
<[koshka]> Конечно
<Alagos> Там одномастные не выживают. Только трёхмастные)
<[koshka]> Ретарды какие то там:-D
<[koshka]> А че
<Alagos> Меня смутило что они в 8 вечера были на работе вообще...
<[koshka]> Котя ок сети знает :-D
<only_you> а я етот ваш айпад только в метро видел
<pr0mode> недавно тоже одним сайт написал, так засрали и денег не заплатили, но сайт запустили сцуки ... http://vienibasnams.lv
<only_you> как в шахте
<[koshka]> Ну как на баше там
<Alagos> Котя, как прокинуть через iptables инет с eth0 на eth1 ? :)
<[koshka]> Типа работа до 5. А объявление в 3 ночи добавлено
<[koshka]> Ого ты выдал
<[koshka]> Аж телефон повис у меня
<only_you> pr0mode: еще не заддосил его?)
<pr0mode> да пусть живут, пока что ...
<only_you> долго сайт загружался
<[koshka]> Че за сайт?
<[koshka]> У меня опера тупит жутко :(
<only_you> андроид такой андроид
<pr0mode> у них там канал без симметрии, аплоад нулевой почти, поэтому и долго
<Alagos> Хм, сайт еще и самописный, молодец :)
<[koshka]> Ага
<[koshka]> Андроид >_<
<pr0mode> ну дизайн там никакой вообще, только флешка в шапке ))
<[koshka]> Все браузеры тупить начали
<[koshka]> Последнее время
<only_you> фф куда шустрее стал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Поставил 12.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[koshka]> Грац
<only_you> возьми пирожок с полки
<baronos> теперь не дыши на него)
<only_you> (:
<[koshka]> А есть фф на андроид?)
<[Raiden]> я тоже нахожу что фф последний хорош
<pr0mode> не рано ли ещё для 12.04?
<only_you> есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> так она по сравнению с 11,10 намного отзывчивей
<[Raiden]> [koshka]: Хм...
<only_you> 12.04 весьма стабильна
<[koshka]> А ну пойду гляну
<only_you> и куда шустрее 11.10
<[v-8]_jupiter> поставил gnome-panel и счасте)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как во втором гноме теперб
<pr0mode> у меня пока на виртуалке болтается только
<artus> pr0mode, а чего это за мегакостыли такие if gte mso 9 ? :D
<only_you> а я юнити юзаю ^_^
<[Raiden]> в юнити варианте должна быть повеселей, да. Чего-то там фиксили насчет скорости ифейса
<pr0mode> artus: где? )))
<[koshka]> [Raiden], что такое?)
<only_you> [Raiden]: (12:07:10 AM) only_you: и куда шустрее 11.10
<[Raiden]> и ядро если старенькое было то можно был опочувствовать, 3.х поотзывчивей кажется
<[koshka]> Ой с этим инетом я хрен че скучаю
<baronos> [koshka]: а чего Dolphin Browser не используешь на дройде?) по мне так он удобнее и шустрее всех остальных)
<[Raiden]> [koshka]: да так, я ляпну лпро фф, а у тебя оказывается андройд )
<[koshka]> Глупый мтс :(
<only_you> [koshka]: роутер юзай
<[koshka]> baronos, мм.. А че то и забыла про него. Спс
<XuMuK> самый няшный браузер - дефолтный
<XuMuK> на ведроиде всмысле
<[Raiden]> там ест ьнечто с названием dolphin?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> XuMuK: он да тоже хорош, но долфин более приближен к хрому поэтому юзаю))
<[v-8]_jupiter> google chroem под android мне больше понравился чес стандартный
<pr0mode> эхх, пойти чтоли питон поучить ...
<only_you> IE на андроиде наше все
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю, из мобильных самый популярный опера
<[Raiden]> даже в моей нокле есть
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: на андрошке - либо дельфин, либо дефолтный
<[Raiden]> хотя с этими андройдами могло измениться
<XuMuK> \опера корявая какая то
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos> [Raiden]: у мамки на н73 тоже опера мини, и работает отлично. но вот дройд другое дело :)
<[koshka]>  маркет этот чертов изменили
<XuMuK> ага, теперь он play
<only_you> про браузеры, ссори если баян.. http://cs303314.userapi.com/u33303806/153640287/y_0c9ae1b5.jpg
<[koshka]> Опера у меня тут ваще тупит
<XuMuK> гг
<[koshka]> Другое приложение если откроешь, она закрывает все страницы
<baronos> я как то пробовал skyfire, задумка ничего такая, но ппц :)
<[koshka]> ^_^ ща скачаю дельфинчика
<Alagos> А как обновиться до 12.04 с 11.10?
<baronos> на форуме есть
<Alagos> А проблем с этим много?
<only_you> не
<baronos> почитаешь тему заодно ;)
<only_you> я обновлялся, никаких не словил
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Неужели намного быстрее чем 11.10?
<Alagos> А то я совсем разочаровался в ней...
<Alagos> Такое железо купил, а оно еле-еле
<only_you> юнити - да
<[Raiden]> Alagos: радеончик?
<[koshka]> Споки ребята
<baronos> бб
<[koshka]> ;)
<[Raiden]> бб
<Alagos> [Raiden]: не, купил себе core i5 и мамку
<only_you> бб
<Alagos> Ну и оперативки 8 гб
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Alagos> [koshka]: приятных
<only_you> у меня на сор2дуо, 2гб рам, 8400м не тормозит
<Alagos> Кстати, может тупить из-за того, что нету видеокарты?
<pr0mode> вот интересно, сколько нужно подсунуть писем спам ассасину чтоб он наконец научился? )))
<Alagos> Ну как тупит, просто 10.04 быстрее работала)
<Alagos> pr0mode: Чаке может подсововать письма ассасину бесконечно)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: не должно лагать по идее. У меня ощутимо старее и я считаю что летает
<[Raiden]> если только из видеокарты что-нить с ифейсом
<[Raiden]> ой, я забыл что у меня ядро 3.3.0 своё
<[Raiden]> хотя врятли это сильно меняет картину )
<pr0mode> не подскажете как избавиться от сброса конфига самбы после любого обновления?
<Alagos> Не знаю. По сравнению с форточками скорость работы как-то ниже. И косяков как-то много...
<artus> pr0mode, chattr -i - и ты прибьеш его гвоздями ))
<Alagos> pr0mode: так не должно же его скидывать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Alagos: если сравнивать unity,gnome,kde то да форточки быстрей. Поставь lxde или fluxbox вот там скорость выше.
<[Raiden]> вообще обновление кладет конфиг рядом или запрашивает
<[Raiden]> или у вас какие-то нехорошие пакеты :)
<pr0mode> artus: не помогает блин (( каждый раз приходится руками возвращать старую копию
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, поставь pekwm на голую систему и вообще офигееш от скорости)
<[Raiden]> чаттр то по любому поможет
<artus> pr0mode, ммм, как не помогает, его даже рут изменить не может )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: я написал то что . Можно использовать не потратив пол жизни на настройку
<only_you> Alagos: попробуй lubuntu)
<only_you> пожалуй, самая шустая из *buntu
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, мм, там всей настройки как по мне на пару часов ) так чтоб удобненько себе же было)
<[Raiden]> прелоад и прелинк советую ещё
<[Raiden]> ваще надо собрать gopreload , никто вроде не собрал ещё
<baronos> симпотичные иконки http://goo.gl/YP0Yi
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, это с установками панелей, всяких вайломанагеров и тд )
<pr0mode> artus: у меня самба настроена как PDC и каждый раз после установки обновление в конфиге коментится часть, которая как раз таки и говоритвсей сети что это PDC )))
<Alagos> Та блин... Я просто хочу скорости как в 10.04 и все. Мощности должно хватить на таких 10 одновременно.
<pr0mode> в итоге после обновы никто в домен зайти не может
<artus> Alagos, мм, где ты в 10.04 скорость видел? 11.04 таки пошустрее )
<[Raiden]> Alagos: в общем е4600\4гб ддр2 - не вижу каких-то замедлений  по сравнению со старыми версиями )
<Alagos> Спасибо ребята. Значит я что-то выдумываю. Просто дождусь 12.04 и посмотрю)
<[Raiden]> видеокарта какая?
<[Raiden]> и де
<[Raiden]> если радон и юнити, то вское может быть, по крайней мере с закрытым драйвером могут быт ьи лаги и артефакты
<[Raiden]> даже если топовая
<only_you> у меня на ати 9250 не было лагов
<only_you> а карте больше 10 лет
<Alagos> Я же говорю, у меня не стоит видеокарта вообще
<Alagos> core i5 тянет видео сам :)
<only_you> та и на і5 11.04 не тормозило
<only_you> или і3, не помню
<only_you> кстати, сегодня 2 бета выходит)
<[Raiden]> можно считать что уже, са обновллял метров 400
<[Raiden]> +-
<only_you> хм.. а мне уже сутки обновления не приходят
<[Raiden]> ну я не обновлял несколько дней.
<[Raiden]> +-
<pr0mode> ого сколько библиотек притянул за собой kdenive ...
<only_you> как там empathy по сравнению с пиджином?
<baronos> лично я его только для гмаил, скайпа, вк.ком, маил агент, аськи использую :)
<only_you> мне для джаббера и ирц
<baronos> у меня weechat для этого
<only_you> вичат, конечно, няшка. но не хочется держать отдельную софтину для ирц
<pr0mode> ладно, всем пока
<pr0mode> пора спатьки ))
<XuMuK> only_you: с каких ет пор терминал считаецо отдельной софтиной?
<baronos> в эмпати 3.4 много чего пофиксили так что можно и попробовать.
<baronos> вот лень заморочится и все перекинуть в вичат, аська норм пашет там, гмаил тоже, кроме скайпа конечно)
<XuMuK> можно то можно... вопрос - а нужно лиC?)
<baronos> XuMuK: я то буду юзать его 100%))
<baronos> у меня принцип, юзать все по дефолту с минимальными изменениями)
<only_you> на чем основан? а то я вот половину дефолтного софта выпиливаю
<baronos> only_you: из убунту я тоже почти все убивал, а вот софт гнома меня устраивает весь, а с 3.4 на все 99% будет, начну юзать эпифани))
<only_you> даже тотем юзаешь?)
<[Raiden]> выключить ф10 в терминале, которая всегда всем мещает из-за mc и не только - в дконф или консоль лезть надо.
<[Raiden]> как такое может устроить даже после гном2?
<baronos> я вообще не использую ничего для чего нужна ф10))
<[Raiden]> я просто редко вижу гном3, но как бы )
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<baronos> only_you: и тотем для просмотра, влс для просмотра с фтп
<[Raiden]> с таким подходом гном3 наверное хорош )
<baronos> [Raiden]: и на федоре ф10 нет ;)
<artus> [Raiden], это бага gtk3
<[Raiden]> artus: не, не бага, а фича. в гном-терминале была опция для отключения мешающих хоткеев, теперь нет, но можно командами переназначить как-то.
<baronos> сейчас это бага, но в федора пакетах она пофиксина, а вот деб сборки почему то не работают.
<artus> [Raiden], вот жеш , ему говориш что это бага гтк3 а он какие то фичи сует
<[Raiden]> какая бага , простите? :)
<artus> лечитцо принудительный отклчением какого то прикода в gtk3rc
<artus> *л
<[Raiden]> а.. функция есть но не работает
<[Raiden]> я думал совсем вырезали, т.к. видел хавту как убрать ф 10
<artus> вернее там врублена принудительно какая то другая функция))
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> это тогда фигня ,может пофиксят. Вырезание функционала страшнее.
<baronos> если вкл менюбар то ф10 будет его открывать, если выключен будет контекстное меню откырвать))
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<baronos> гыы а если отключить ф10 в настройках комбинации, то он всегда будет контекстное меню открывать)))
<[Raiden]> я думаю моё де всётаки лучше продуманное и даже если оно было бы ещё на 100% прожорливей ,всеравно был смысл )
<artus> моя прееелесть, моя кадееешечкааа
<[Raiden]> угу ))
<artus> рейден с кедами носитцо как тот горлум с кольцом )
<[Raiden]> просто нету русского канала  про убунту и кде.
<[Raiden]> а то бы я туда пошел
<[Raiden]> кстати, я думаю что английский канал кубунты тоже 1 из самых популярных, на фриноде. Т.е. у некоторых дистров на роду на канале меньше чем на 1 кубунте
<[Raiden]> 255 на сусе, 269 на кубунте
<[Raiden]> для примера
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-29
<michal_> hhh
<fgdgbvch> привет всем :_
<fgdgbvch> я наверное чего-то не понимаю, но в 12 убунте если есть новая почта появляется оповещение в правой верхней части экрана, вот только появляется оно только тогда, когда запущен thunderbird. какой тогда смысл с этих оповещений?
<fgdgbvch> я понимаю так. включил комп и если есть новая почта, должно появится окошко с оповещением.
<Kyshtynbai>  Не знаю. Я его вообще не выключаю).
<fgdgbvch> нет я конечно могу поставить плагин в firefox, который оповещал бы меня о новой почте, но тогда какой смысл с этих уведомлений, которые появляются при запуске thunderbird'а?
<fgdgbvch> то есть оповещения появляются только тогда, когда запущен thunderbird? я правильно понимаю?
<fgdgbvch> по другому никак?
<Kyshtynbai> Это кажется мне логичным. Юзай evolution или сворачифай тандербёрд
<fgdgbvch> просто напрягает он на панели запуска приложений
<fgdgbvch> :(
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai q
<Kyshtynbai> sharikoff: q!
<Kyshtynbai> Какие-то мерзавцы из муниципалитета сегодняи и завтра будут отключать електричество с 10 до 16. рекорд аптайма снова не побит, батарей не хватит(
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<[koshka]> Опана :D
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: опачто?
<[koshka]> О, милый Скай)))
<TheFalkorr> я злой и бородатый
<[koshka]> Ты отростил бороду?)
<TheFalkorr> а про злобу ты не сомневаешься:)
<Linfire> привет всем, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня линукс стоит как альст система, я хочу пере установить винду, как потом вернуть загрузчик граб на свое место?
<jlewka> подскажите, в какую сторону в ubuntu - server 10.04.1 считается приоритет?
<jlewka> Linfire, загрухзиться с флешки
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, ну на самом деле ты хороший, но вредный ))))
<TheFalkorr> Linfire:  http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/howto-ubuntu-boot-repair.html
<alexanuu_> здорово, пацаны! у меня 3 жестких диска в компьютере, делаю fdisk -l показывает только один sda, а где остальные?
<Linfire> подскажите, установила LXDE на убунту, возможно ли вернуть старый логин скрин, я так понимаю gdm если да то как?
<jlewka> подскажите, в какую сторону в ubuntu - server 10.04.1 считается приоритет?
<jlewka> alexanuu_, ls /dev/sd* сделай
<c5h12> Linfire, так изначально LUbuntu была, или LXDE потом поставили?
<Linfire> c5h12, lxde потом поставила
<c5h12> Linfire, попробую разбраться. У меня другой дистриб просто, там при добавлении LXDE логин-скрин оставался тем же. Сейчас у Вас логин-скрин или сразу загрузка без выбора пользователя?
<Linfire> логин скрин
<Linfire> lxdm вроде называется ) при установке lxde он предложил на выбор, отказаться от него нельзя было
<nextdrift> ребят, вы успокоились? )
<brestows> всем бодрящего утра :)
<nextdrift> привет всем
<c5h12> Linfire, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=40419.0
<alexanuu_> jlewka, ls /dev/sd* вывела разделы sda : sda1,sda2..
<iKrumping_> Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, где по умолчанию находится компилятор GCC  после установки, а то хочу поставить Ксапиан себе, а он ругается мол компилятора не видит!
<alexanuu_> which gcc попробуй
<jlewka> alexanuu_, другие диски не видит? dmesg | grep "/dev/sd"
<mortuary> ура, манагер обноалений чекает все как надо)
<iKrumping_> ша посмотрю
<alexanuu_> jlewka, не видит
<fgdgbvch> сегодня ведь должна выйти вторая бета ubuntu 12.04! что-то пока тихо все
<iKrumping_> <+alexanuu_>: Большое спасибо!
<NikitoZzZzZ> какая файловая система лучше для ubuntu?
<sharikoff> никакая
<sharikoff> убунту уже ничего не спасет
<NikitoZzZzZ> =D
<sharikoff> но я всегда ставлю по дефолту
<TheFalkorr> убунта и без того совершенна
<fgdgbvch> ext4
<fgdgbvch> скажите почему у меня после каждой перезагрузки системы появляется окошко для ввода пароля?
<fgdgbvch> ?
<openvoid> так правильно, чтобы не было окошка, надо было при установке указать что логиниться автоматически
<Amblnb-> ТЫж его не отключил
<fgdgbvch> при установки я указал, чтобы он логинился автоматически
<Amblnb-> Ну тогда нетрогай и жди скока-то сек, само залогинит
<fgdgbvch> написал же окошко, а не экарн для выбора пользователя и ввода пароля.
<fgdgbvch> просто раньше такого не было
<fgdgbvch> очередной баг бубунты =((((
<openvoid> что то автозапускается, чему надо  привелегии наверное
<Amblnb-> Ну так окошко даёт время передумать и войти под другим юзверем
<fgdgbvch> интересно что
<Amblnb-> Или это уже на раб столе разблокировка ключей
<fgdgbvch> да, похоже на то
<fgdgbvch> может это новые фокусы первой беты панголина?
<Amblnb-> Тогда это зашЫфрованые пароли. Ты наверно пороль меньл уже хоть раз
<fgdgbvch> неа, не менял. в том то и дело
<fgdgbvch> сегодня только бету переустановил и увидел
<Amblnb-> Знаю что помочь сможет удаление этой шняги и сохранение паролей занава, но как делть незнаю )
<fgdgbvch> ладно, не парьтесь! все-равно с минуты на минуты должна вторая бета появится :0
<fgdgbvch> ее и потестирую ;)
<fgdgbvch> кстати, никто еще ссылку на скачивание не видел?
<fgdgbvch> сегодня уже ведь должна была появится. весь инет перерыл и пока не нашел
<Amblnb-> А когда стабльа выйдет?
<openvoid> ещё слишком рано по гринвичу
<openvoid> а в америке ещё вообще вчерашний день
<fgdgbvch> стабильная через месяц будет
<fgdgbvch> даже чуть раньше!
<Amblnb-> недумаю что выйдит 12,05
<openvoid> не знаю по какой тайм-зоне каноникал работает
<Amblnb-> Смотря на кого работает
<fgdgbvch> стабильная появится 26 апреля!
<fgdgbvch> то есть через 28 дней
<fgdgbvch> я первую бету уже наверное с неделю гоняю. багов немерено! баг на баге. причем один исправляют, а на его месте, как грибы вырастают другие. ненавижу регрессии!
<Amblnb-> На то оно и бэта
<fgdgbvch> марк кстати, в каком-то недавнем интервью сказал что даже после выхода стабильной 12.04 баги останутся. они вроде бы не укладываются в график :(
<Amblnb-> Тогда когда выйдет 12,04,01?
<Amblnb-> или 12,04,02
<fgdgbvch> вот расписание всех релизов: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Amblnb-> Ну этож не стандартные )
<fgdgbvch> нестандартные?
<fgdgbvch> внимайте: http://www.pcweek.ru/foss/article/detail.php?ID=137742
<Amblnb-> ну версия 12,04 и там и там, просто немного допиленые 01 02
<fgdgbvch> на да
<Amblnb-> А они без нулей указывают
<Amblnb-> типа до 10 недойдёт ))
<jlewka> подскажите, а wget умеет авторизироваться через kerber ?
<Amblnb-> Главный офис в лондоне и зарегана недалеко, значь должны по гринвичу работать..
<openvoid> я так помню большинство обнов около 5 по москве появлялось
<openvoid> как раз обед по гринвичу
<openvoid> где то у них в вике кажется было как они там по времени релизятся
<TheFalkorr> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/gnome-shell-34-might-make-it-in-ubuntu.html
<alexanuu> Хелп плиз! В компьютере 3 жестких диска, fdisk -l выдает только один sda. Где остальные?
<mortuary> подмаунить нужно судя по всему
<openvoid> должен показывать и не монтированные
<openvoid> в dmesg смотреть надо куда он их девает
<alexanuu> dmesg | grep sdb ничего не дал
<openvoid> глазками надо
<openvoid> может контроллер какой хитрый
<jlewka> alexanuu, dmesg | grep sd
<jlewka> alexanuu, dmesg | grep -iP "(err|error|errors|warn)"
<jlewka> alexanuu, dmesg | grep -iP "(err(:|\ )|error|warn)"
<alexanuu> ща попробую
<rm_> Привет народ!
<rm_> Установил вине, запустил ремкам клиент, но подключиться к удаленному серверу не могу(в чем может быть проблема?
<rm_> На хрюше тоже не могу
<rm_> На удаленном сервере айпи динами, но он же не меняется каждый 2 минуты
<jlewka> а что вайн пишет?
<rm_> Ничего
<rm_> Ровно как и хрюша
<jlewka> и чем плох remmina
<rm_> Тупо сервер не найден
<rm_> Что это?
<jlewka> а что такое ремкам  клиент?)
<NikitoZzZzZ> ubuntu server ваубще без графического интерфейса?
<rm_> Удаленный доступ к аудио видео интерфейсам)
<NikitoZzZzZ> в базовой сборке
<rm_> Вроде да
<jlewka> угу
<jlewka> зачем она там?
<jlewka> rm_, а машины пингуются между собой?\
<rm_> Вот это не проверил
<NikitoZzZzZ> для удобства
<rm_> Как на бубунту пропинговать?
<jlewka> ping ?)
<SergeyIT> мм-да
<jlewka> aptitude install "гномоский метапакет"
<rm_> PING 213.177.120.34 (213.177.120.34) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 213.177.120.34: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=62.3 ms 64 byt что это значит?
<jlewka> я а вопрос по kerberos можно?))
<jlewka> rm_, есть контакт)
<jlewka> rm_, объясни проблема с самого ночала и поподробнее)
<NikitoZzZzZ> я вот тут понял, что по администрированию windows обогнала unix
<jlewka> NikitoZzZzZ, с чего эт вдруг?
<NikitoZzZzZ> powershell
<jlewka> NikitoZzZzZ, Оо
<jlewka> bash, sh,perl,python ?
<NikitoZzZzZ> то, что powershell даёт не сравнится
<NikitoZzZzZ> он объектно ориентированный
<jlewka> к примеру?))))
<rm_> Запустил у себя РемКам клиент, на удаленке сервер(с помощью ботинка который порты открывает и в автозапуск добавляет), вставил ip и не могу подключиться, пишет:сервер не найден
<rm_> Какие порты еще можно использовать в ней?
<NikitoZzZzZ> я вот и думаю, когда в ответ на powershell *nix системы что нибудь вкусное изобретут
<rm_> Например я точно знаю, что этот чувак в ЛА2 играет, могу ли я поставить порт которыйла2 использует?
<jlewka> rm_, что стоит на одной сторене, что на другой?)
<rm_> на одной убунту(и на хрюше проверял) на другой хрюша
<jlewka> NikitoZzZzZ, то есть, возможностей perl,python не достаточно?)
<rm_> вообще надо (желательно) убунту-семерка или хрюша-семерка
<NikitoZzZzZ> так это уже языки программирования, их можно и в windows запускать
<jlewka> ну так, это все делается в пару нажатий клавишь...
<jlewka> и как мне кажется, винде очень далеко, по автоматизации процессов
<jlewka> да и зачем в скриптах классы?
<SergeyIT> а в php зачем?
<NikitoZzZzZ> это очень круто, когда можно совсем обращаться как с объектами
<NikitoZzZzZ> с той же папкой с файлами
<NikitoZzZzZ> писать кода гораздо меньше
<jlewka> зачем?)
<jlewka> в скриптах и не бывает же много кода...
<jlewka> а если уж много, то есть perl, python, php
<jlewka> да и повершел вряд ли всех возможности по автоматизации, что дает линукс..
<jlewka> даст
<jlewka> SergeyIT, ну так, мы же говорим об администратировании, а не о написание сайта...
<SergeyIT> jlewka, а какая разница... байт влево - байт вправо
<jlewka> в размере кода и затратах времени)
<jlewka> да и в конечной цели
<NoOova> Господа как к файрфосу называется дополнение которое позволяет устанавливать другие дополнения
<NoOova> у которых версия не подходит
<NoOova> нашел. параметр extensions.checkCompatibility
<SergeyIT>  jlewka, а ты абтрагируйся...
<jlewka> SergeyIT, от чего?)
<NoOova> о чем у васразговор?
<SergeyIT> ни о чем...
<jlewka> угу..
<SergeyIT> гоняем байты туды-сюды
<jlewka> по kerber может кто нить подсказать?
<fgdgbvch> народ, кто знает почему в эмпати не активны надписи: в сети, отошел, занят и т.д.
<fgdgbvch> ubuntu 12.04 beta 1
<|rapidsp|> его сильно пилят... вероятно изза этого
<|rapidsp|> перезагруз емпати не помогает?
<|rapidsp|> народ, а hal d rfrjq ,eynt e,hfkb&
<|rapidsp|> ой
<|rapidsp|> народ, а hal в какой бунте убрали?
<SergeyIT> что-то помнится в 10.04 вроде.. но не уверен (
<baronos> Я помню как кикали с канала за то что задавали вопросы по версии ОС которая еще не вышла, и аргументировали это тем что вот когда релиз тогда и будем обсуждать, и по сути это правильно.
<|rapidsp|> дада... в 10.04
<baronos> fgdgbvch: пиши багрепорты, подтверждай присутствие каких то багов.
<SergeyIT> baronos, у чем это правильно? (Посмотри в логах что у тебя за вопросы... тебя навечно банить надо :) )
<fgdgbvch> пишу, пишу :)
<baronos> SergeyIT: я вопросы уже давно не задаю, я для этого мучаю каналы gnome-shell :D, одни из последних были про ntp ;)
<Corsa1r> добрый день :)
<Corsa1r> что это с эмпати
<Corsa1r> не открывается окно правка -> учетные записи
<NoOova> поставь поджина и не мучайся
<NoOova> вохможностей у пиджина в 10 раз больше
<TheFalkorr> @voice baronos
<TheFalkorr> Corsa1r: интернет у тебя через нм?
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, а что в нм не так?
<TheFalkorr> Corsa1r: кстать сегодня обновлял?на телепати вышло обновление
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну если в нм сети нима, а дается через хз что - эмпати будет искать ее в нм и не будет давать менять статус
<Corsa1r> TheFalkorr, нет, сейчас обновлю, спасибо за инфо.
<bosyi> перед бетой затишье в обновлениях, потом сразу пачкой все выложат наверное
<SergeyIT> или кучей...
<Tmin10> подскажите, а как можно программе получить текущую таблицу маршрутизации? только из route?
<Tmin10> программа на C++
<Tmin10> или можно конфиг какой прочитать?
<openvoid> в /proc может быть есть
<bosyi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/get-dodge-windows-unity-autohide.html
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем!
<fgdgbvch> народ, кто-то знает готовое решение с помощью которого можно было бы регулировать уровень громкости зажав скажем Ctrl и вращая колесо мышки вверх/вниз? а то регулировать громкость постоянно обращаясь к верхнему меню не удобно, да и использовать горячие
<fgdgbvch> клавиши на клавиатуре тоже не лучшее решение.
<fgdgbvch> поддерите идею: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29453/
<fgdgbvch> может в новых версиях убунты введут по умолчанию такую шнягу :)
<Tmin10> ммм, так обычно зуммируют, конфликта не будет?
<Tmin10> всегда в хроме так размером управлял
<fgdgbvch> ну, можно ведь и другие клавиши повесить.
<fgdgbvch> например ctrl + alt + колесо мыши вверх/вниз
<Tmin10> мне кажется проще такую прогу написать, чем ждать это в новых убунтах)
<Tmin10> как то реальнее)
<fgdgbvch> зато например, слушая музыку ночью не придется искать нужные кнопки! можно будет регулировать ее не отрывая дажу руки от мыши
<HarryShprottey> подскажите пожалуйста. Есть cgi скрипт на питоне. Как мне его запустить в убунте?
<HarryShprottey> локальный сервер стоит
<HarryShprottey> при обращении страницы, к скрипту выдаёт 500 ошибку
<Tmin10> так, и где в /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route таблица маршрутизации, заблудился там)
<Tmin10> HarryShprottey: а там права на файл какие?
<HarryShprottey> 755 поставил
<HarryShprottey> сначала он просто при обращении к скрипту предлагал его созранить
<HarryShprottey> но после монипуляций, выдаёт 500 ошибку
<Tmin10> может ради эксперемента 77 поставить?)
<Tmin10> вдруг)
<Tmin10> *777
<HarryShprottey> нет, не работает
<HarryShprottey> 500 ошибка
<fgdgbvch> на винде такое есть: http://www.myfreesoft.ru/volume2-volume-control-utility.html
<fgdgbvch> :(
<Tmin10> а в /proc/sys/net/ipv4ip_forward
<Tmin10> * а в  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward нолик и должен лежать?
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<fgdgbvch> народ, помогите! нашел решение, но не застрял на втором шаге. салага пока) вот решение: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=33905.0
<fgdgbvch> файл конфига создал, а как его теперь открыть?
<[Raiden]> http://i.imgur.com/dM5ed.png
<Tmin10> 8 бит, ужас)))
<fgdgbvch> так как открыть конфиг кто-то знает?
<[Raiden]> alt+f2 ,  gedit ~/.xbindkeysrc
<fgdgbvch> спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!
<[Raiden]> можешь сделать сначала xbindkeys --defaults > $HOME/.xbindkeysrc
<[Raiden]> там будет немного мусора с коментами
<Tmin10> кстати, 8 бит это гиг оперативы максимум?
<[Raiden]> это вообще к объему оперативы не относится
<Tmin10> ну адресация памяти
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> врятли
<Tmin10> умом понимаю что меньше гига всяко
<Tmin10> но не могу вспомнить(
<[Raiden]> а я юзаю imwheel для эмуляции нкоторых хоткев мышкой
<fgdgbvch> он лучше/удобнее?
<[Raiden]> он позволяет для разных окон 1 кнопку юзать по разному
<Tmin10> стоп, на 8 битах будет 2^8 = 256 байт памяти максимум
<[Raiden]> а хбинкейс только глобально пашет
<TheFalkorr> Tmin10: в восьми битах всего один байт памяти
<fgdgbvch> жаль решения все же немного геморные :)
<Tmin10> ммм, а в 32 битах  4 тогда?)
<[Raiden]> в общем-то я всего несколько правил юзаю, например вперед-назад в моем фм пашут с мышки.
<Tmin10> в 32 битных системах макимум 2^32 = 4 294 967 296
<[Raiden]> точнее мышка эмулирует эти хоткеи
<fgdgbvch> ладно пойду пробовать :)
<Tmin10> для 64 битных систем уже 16 777 216 терабайт максимум будет
<Tmin10> т.е. 16 эксабайт
<fgdgbvch> все работает только не понятно насколько именно я регулирую громкость. нет индикатора(
<fgdgbvch> в винде с этим дела обстоят намного лучше :(
<Tmin10> а, кстати, вопрос, принтер очень медленнто печатает, отправил на печать, через минуту появляется сообщение, что задание отправлено и начинается печать
<Tmin10> причём так каждую страницу
<[Raiden]> да вроде никто не обещал что хбиндкейс будет рисовать нотификации
<Tmin10> я 10 страниц 10 минут ждал
<fgdgbvch> не обещал, но я почему-то надеялся :) может есть что-то что их рисует? :)
<fgdgbvch> пичаль :(
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33482
<[koshka]> Куку пасаны
<[Raiden]> придумай приветствие получше
<[koshka]> Окау:-(
<[koshka]> Привет ребята :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> привет
<only_you> даров
<only_you> а где же свежая порция скринов от рейдена?)
<HarryShprottey> ребят
<[Raiden]> вам нравятся мои скрины? :)
<only_you> порой интересно глянуть))
<[koshka]> Да
<[koshka]> :-)
<HarryShprottey> подскажите пожалуйста. Есть хтмл форма, обращающаяся к скрипту.py.  На локальном сервере в www кинул ту самух хтмл форму, в cgi-bin  скрипт.py
<HarryShprottey> при обращении он раньше предлагал созранить его, а сейчас, после манипуляций, выдаёт 500 ошибку
<HarryShprottey> как заставить работать?
<fgdgbvch> скажите, пожалуйста, как мне теперь удалить этого: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=33905.0 зверя? из-за него перестала работать регулировка громкости по нажатию на fn клавишу :(
<[koshka]> artus, ^_^
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, :-P
<[Raiden]> ну тогда вот http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0329/h_1333019703_3391111_d32556e11a.png
<bosyi> fgdgbvch, в обратном порядке выполнить все действия которые ты делал
<fgdgbvch> а как быть со вторым пунктом?
<fgdgbvch> и с первым )
<only_you> а что ето ты там ваершарком снифаешь?)
<[Raiden]> fgdgbvch: sudo apt-get remove xbindkeys
<fgdgbvch> Raiden: спс ;)
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0329/h_1333020222_4870398_2bba4de81a.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ой, букву т пропустил
<fgdgbvch> LOL :D
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: тиха, артуса разбудишь :D
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: м?
<fgdgbvch> когда же наконец вторая бета появится в сети? O_O
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: да ты монстр :)
<[Raiden]> поставить первую и обновить тоже самое в общем-то
<Lex_S> fgdgbvch: да тут через месяц релиз уже
<fgdgbvch> у меня нетерплячка :)
<|rapidsp|> а вторая бета точно будет? может уже РЦ скоро?
<fgdgbvch> не, не, сегодня должна быть именно вторая бета
<fgdgbvch> но если Raiden пишет, что обновления для первой беты это фактически и есть вторая, то можно и не ждать)
<fgdgbvch> значит я уже на второй бете сижу )
<[Raiden]> релиз лучше ждите, заче  вам эти обновления по 500 метров. За месяц это ещё будет неоднократно и гном там не релиз вроде ещё.
<[Raiden]> может оно будет хорошо, а может вы  на баг котоырй вам будет мешать нарветесь - оно вам надо? Лучше погуляйте или кино посмотрите
<fgdgbvch> просто последняя на данный момент стабильная убунта (11.10) не далеко от беты по стабильности ушла )
<fgdgbvch> очень надеюсь с 12.04 такого не будет
<[Raiden]> если брать тот же гном, баронос писал что запись со стола если долго - падает. А в 11.10 нет.
<[Raiden]> )
<fgdgbvch> не знаю, не знаю. у меня она мягко говоря не очень работает. понятно что новый, еще не достаточно обкатанный юити и все такое, но не приятно все же...
<fgdgbvch> особенно после стабильной семерочки от мелкософта )
<baronos> [Raiden]: окна при этом начинай водить по экрану, используй нотифи трей для ответа в чатах, т переключение раб столов. вот тогда нагрузится и упадет. в г3.4 это пофиксили
<[Raiden]> в юнити я не думаю что стоит ждать особой устойчивости, по крайней мере пока не выйдет компиз 1.0 , и в развиваемом гноме тоже не следует ждать 100% безпроблемности - фактически они с функционалом ещё не до конца определились
<TheFalkorr> хммм
<TheFalkorr> а кто выпустит компиз 1.0?
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<fgdgbvch> :)
<TheFalkorr> 1.0 же это признание, что все изменения уже сделаны.и стабильно для финала
<TheFalkorr> а это еще бабушка надвое сказала
<[Raiden]> ну в теории должен когда-то выйти. Конечно ,канонинкал что-то там патчила , но по сути что - мне не известно )
<[Raiden]> последний стабильный релиз 0.8.8
<fgdgbvch> :(
<TheFalkorr> и неподдерживаемый
<TheFalkorr> ибо уже оброс мамонтовыми экскрементами
<fgdgbvch> ладно мужики, мне пора бежать! было приятно пообщаться :)
<[Raiden]> я думаю 1.0 должен был выйти ещё год назад +- , после выхода гном-шелла  авторы компиза потеряли ориентацию. И тут ещё каноникал со своими патчами...
<sharikoff> это вечнозеленое дерево
<TheFalkorr> так компиз давно официально передан в разработку каноникал
<[Raiden]> на самом деле интеграция стола и вм есть для других вм - западло )
<TheFalkorr> и хостится на ланцпаде
<adskibiz> я тоже ща стол собирать буду.
 * adskibiz патчит кампутерный стол из фанеры и досок
<[Raiden]> открытый драйвер ускорился для части радеонов http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_2dmarz&num=1
<[Raiden]> может года черз два будет смысл покупать радеон
<Lex_S> ну оно и щас вполне себе работает
<Lex_S> по крайней мере у меня)))
<[Raiden]> гуд
<Lex_S> после релиза mesa8 вообще все старые проблемы пропали
<NoOova> что может быть такое
<[koshka]> artus, <3
<NoOova> pavelpat@pavel-desktop:~$ skype
<NoOova> bash: /usr/bin/skype: Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> [koshka], :)
<NoOova> ls /usr/bin/skype -l
<NoOova> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21362968 2011-06-08 14:26 /usr/bin/skype
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 морда к мплейеру http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KPlayer?content=142618
<[Raiden]> 4 или 5 на qt
<[koshka]> Солнц. Там к тебе человек обратиться хочет
<[koshka]> Глянь пм
<[koshka]> Паш, приветик
<NoOova> привет привет
<[Raiden]> В чатал лучше всетаки по нику, а то я тоже реагирую на Паша ))
<[Raiden]> чатах*
<TheFalkorr> обожемой
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: и ты? :)
<TheFalkorr> вот так смотришь - приличные люди. райден, нуува. а приглядишься - паша
<TheFalkorr> нене
<TheFalkorr> я не паша.бог миловал
<artus> [koshka], ахха
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: лол
<NoOova> саша наверное
<[koshka]> Скай он :-D
<[Raiden]> Пантелемон
<NoOova> понтя)
<NoOova> хм дак всетаки что у меня со скайпом
<NoOova> cat /usr/bin/skype выдает много всякого хлама
<TheFalkorr> а ты что ожидал от бинарника?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: что он будет запускаться
<TheFalkorr> от ката?
<NoOova> а не говорить что файл не найден
<[Raiden]> гг
<NoOova> когда он вот есть
<NoOova> не от ката
<NoOova> а от /usr/bin/skype
<[Raiden]> NoOova: 64 бит ос?
<NoOova> да
<NoOova> /usr/bin/skype
<NoOova> bash: /usr/bin/skype: Нет такого файла или каталога
<NoOova> сделаю ка я fsck
<[Raiden]> либ не хватает, сталкивался.
<[Raiden]> не стоит, нет смысла
<[Raiden]> сча попробую вспомнить что поставить
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs , для начала
<NoOova> их у меня потерло при прошлом обновлении
<NoOova> ia32
<[Raiden]> потом скажи работает или нет
<NoOova> это либы для совместимости с 32-битными приложениями?
<NoOova> и библиотеками
<[Raiden]> можно и так сказать
<NoOova> их потерло потому что бета файрфокса конфликтовала с чемто
<NoOova> хотяя...
<[Raiden]> ещё сделай sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-i386
<NoOova> Уже установлена самая новая версия ia32-libs.
<NoOova> [v
<NoOova> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NoOova> хотя это можно загуглить
<[Raiden]> сча поднимем )
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install libxss1:i386 libqtcore4:i386 libqt4-dbus:i386  libqtgui4:i386   -если страшно все, то можно по одной.
<[Raiden]> qt надеюсь не удивляет, скап на нем написан.
<[Raiden]> йп*
<NoOova> да пофик. яне сторонник такой жосткой политики слежения за либами на десктопе
<NoOova> всеравно рано или поздно потребуется
<[Raiden]> ок
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ураа! заработало!
<NoOova> спасибо!
<NoOova> странно что у меня система потерла эти пакеты
<NoOova> скайп же уже стоял
<[Raiden]> я думаю этот пакет со скайпом давно создан и в нем ваще не учтены такие зависимости
<[Raiden]> чего ещё ждать от проприетарщиков )
<[Raiden]> кстати, на опеннете новость была про реверсинженеринг клиента. Скорее всег оскоро будут сторонние клиенты для скайпа. По крайней мере пока мс снова не изменит протокол
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33469
<[koshka]> А вот и я
<Kyshtynbai> Как круто с шестью гигами памяти-то, братцы. Я теперь даже торренты качаю как белый человек без тормозов 12309. При запущенной виртуальной винде). Всёлетает, я прям не думал даже. Все советую. Обошлось мне это тыщи в полторы.
<TheFalkorr> как круто с 2гб на нормальном железе.я ж торренты тож без 12309 качаю
<[Raiden]> Эх, надо комп менять, ради ддр3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в прочем пока 4гб  хватает
<Kyshtynbai> у меня довольно древний но ддр3 держит)
<[Raiden]> мой значит уже супер стар
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: да это лотерия какая-то: у меня два ноута, один постарше, так вот на том что постарше стоит 11.10 и там торренты нормально качаются, на том что поновее торренты качаись с тормозами. Я не знаю, почему так. Оба асусы.
<[Raiden]> вот ядро капельку отзывчивей , чем оригинал, http://pf.natalenko.name/  - это для людей с руками.
<[Raiden]> хотя для ноутов может и не надо. Не знаю кк влияет на батарею
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: на х220 влияет ооочень сильно
<TheFalkorr> экономит как нефиг делать
<adskibiz> много гигов оперативки это на какой оси?
<Kyshtynbai> 10ю04
<adskibiz> да ладно? 8-\
<Kyshtynbai> adskibiz: ну, да, а что :)?
<NoOova> господа кто в фаствпс хостится?
<NoOova> чтото у них нс-сервера не отвечают
 * [koshka] покусала NoOova 
<[koshka]> Ушла я дальше комп.сети учить
<adskibiz> хреновый март. Все кошки разбежались
 * SergeyIT подумалось, вот кончит кошка универ... и будет бегать по улицам с привязанным к хвосту паяльником и чинить комп сети
<adskibiz> или ссать в серверы
<SergeyIT> а у тебя тапки в сервере хранятся?
<adskibiz> нет, только носки.. сохнут на кулере
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Gakonis> 123
<Gakonis> чет тишина сегодня...
<User556[web]> Блин пацаны выручайте
<User114[web]> Привет. Я бы хотел узнат аналог Raidcall на линуксе есть?
<User556[web]> Пошел фотки в фотосолоне сканировать, мне их кинули на флешку 16гб, прихожу домой флешка уже 1.88гб на ней ничего нету и занято 12мб
<User556[web]> не убунту не винда е видит ничего
<[Raiden]> раскрашенный просмотр лога с помощью ccze http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0329/h_1333031251_1456323_6813dd0b6b.png
<User114[web]> <+User556[web]> может скрытые файлы?
<User556[web]> как их расскрыть
<User114[web]> о <[Raiden]>  привет)
<NoOova> User114[web]: photorecovery
<User556[web]> кстати фото кидали на флешку на 98винде что ли, может из за этого не могу прочитать их
<NoOova> посмотри
<[Raiden]> Привет
<User114[web]> Спасибо Но0ова
<NoOova> тока обязательно не прмо с флешки
<NoOova> а вначале создай образ
<User556[web]> но0ова, это ты кому отправил
<NoOova> т.е. dd if=/dev/sdb1 (или как у тебя флешка называется в системе) of=/куда/сохранить/например/home/user/flash.img
<User114[web]> <+User556[web]> photorecovery
<User114[web]> тебе надо
<NoOova> это я тебе
<NoOova> к кого флешка не читается
<NoOova> короче с самой флешкой никаких манипуляций!
<NoOova> слей с нее образ раздел
<NoOova> раздела
<NoOova> и с ним манипулируй
<User114[web]> <NoOova> ты наверное хороший дизайнер?
<NoOova> нет я даже цвета не различаю
<User114[web]> <NoOova> разумно рассказываешь). Тогда идеальный системный администратор)
<User114[web]> а аналог Raidcall КТо знает???
<NoOova> нет. "начинающий пользователь"
<baronos> :)
<artus> User114[web], в шапке канала написано что здесь филиал гугла?
<User556[web]> как образ с флешки скинуть?
<Lex_S> User556[web]: [18:33:04] <NoOova> т.е. dd if=/dev/sdb1 (или как у тебя флешка называется в системе) of=/куда/сохранить/например/home/user/flash.img
<NoOova> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 (или как у тебя флешка называется в системе) of=/куда/сохранить/например/home/user/flash.img
<User556[web]> ой, сейчас я с убунту зайду сюда
<User556[web]> напиши еще раз)
<NoOova> ну ппц)
<Lex_S> главное, чтоб не оказалось, что у него и убунта ещё не установлена))))
<User880[web]> Так-с, я тут, что там еще раз надо ввести, чтобы образ снять?
<NoOova> вначале надо узнать куда подключена флешка
<User880[web]> В смысле куда,
<Lex_S> User880[web]: sudo fdisk -l
<Lex_S> [18:36:13] <NoOova> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 (или как у тебя флешка называется в системе) of=/куда/сохранить/например/home/user/flash.img
<Lex_S> в примере оно в /dev/sdb1
<total__> доброго вечера
<Lex_Sh> если не можешь понять что там в выводе этой команды - покажи этот текст сюда
<Lex_Sh> только через пасту
<Lex_Sh> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Valter_junglist> Здраствуйте, как розумно поставить в xubuntu (Только что установил) Compiz ?? !
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146525
<total__> подскажите плиз: если на самом сервере сделать host home.ru то все норм, а если с компа то ответ
<total__> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<total__> Что это может быть. стоит ubuntu server10.04.3 dhcp dns
<Lex_Sh> User880[web]: там не цифра 1
<Lex_Sh> там маленькая буква L
<[Raiden]> total__: стоит dns - это забавно сказано. А в этом днс прописано, что есть такой хост с таким-то ип?
<[Raiden]> )
<total__> да
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146526
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Lex_Sh> хы
<Lex_Sh> и правда 2 гига из 16
<Lex_Sh> оно у тебя /dev/sdb1
<total__> говорю же если на самом сервере сделать host home.ru
<total__> home.ru has address 192.168.0.1 то все норм
<sharikoff> total__: а на клиенте?
<User880[web]> фс полетела?
<sharikoff> прописан адрес сервера как днс?
<total__> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<total__> да
<sharikoff> где?
<Lex_Sh> нтфс, не похоже что из под вин98 писали)
<icat72> добрый вечер товарищи
<total__> добрый
<User880[web]> ну я хз, точно не хп)
<icat72> хочу поставить убунту на нетбук, как у неё с 3g модемом?
<[Raiden]> total__: ну покажи как ты описал
<baronos> icat72: тесные любовные отношения
<Lex_Sh> User880[web]: значит, пример NoOova, sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 (или как у тебя флешка называется в системе) of=/куда/сохранить/например/home/user/flash.img подойдёт и тебе
<icat72> то сть работает?
<User880[web]> как конечную точку сохранения прописать, я вчера убунту установил только)
<artus> User880[web], чего прописать?
<icat72> для нетбука какой дистриб посоветуете?
<User880[web]> куда сохранить образ флешки
<Lex_Sh> artus: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/user/flash.img
<Lex_Sh> как вариант
<Lex_Sh> только вместо user твоё имя пользователя в системе
<artus> Lex_Sh, это уже так называется? ))
<Lex_Sh> artus: хехе
<Lex_Sh> это всё хайлайт в квирке мышью
<Lex_Sh> с запозданием нажимается)
<icat72> ((9
<User880[web]> Сохранился образ, через что его открыть надо теперь?
<total__> вот ru.  http://paste.pro/5146529   ru.rev http://paste.pro/5146532
<TheFalkorr> http://blogs.computerra.ru/27655
<[Raiden]> total__: Хм )
<icat72> люди, ну посоветуйте же же же ))
<NoOova> User880[web]: теперь тебе надо установить photorecovery
<total__> что скажете?
<XuMuK> чо за шляпа, чо то у меня после вчерашних обновлений вместо флеша тотем... как исправить кто нить знает?
<baronos> гыы
<[Raiden]> посмотреть лог установки
<[Raiden]> наверное
<icat72> эх
<icat72> печаль
<total__> все норм
<baronos> XuMuK: еще не разбирался с этим, если хром, то отключи плагин тотема. с фф не в курсе
<NoOova> User880[web]: ты тут?
<[Raiden]> icat72: с 3г модемом у убунты всё ок ,но не с каждым )
<[Raiden]> каков вопрос (с)
<baronos> XuMuK: теоретически конечно предпологаю :D
<icat72> да не
<icat72> япопросил совета, какой дистриб на нетбук
<User880[web]> lf
<NoOova> User880[web]: пиши в консоли
<artus> icat72, угадай с трех попыток
<NoOova> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<[Raiden]> icat72: для небука лучше всего lxde , из убунт - это не факт, а просто моё личное мнение.
<NoOova> а какой нетбукс
<[Raiden]> lubuntu т.е.
<NoOova> я себе поставил убунту с гномом 3-м на eeepc1005
<NoOova> летает просто
<NoOova> ощщущения исключительно приятные
<NoOova> даже подруга пользуется виндовзятница
<artus> [Raiden], а не иодин фиг что ему ломать? если он задает такой вопрос, значит всеравно сломает 3 раза, переставит 4ре и забьет
<total__> [Raiden]: ну так каков диагноз?
<User880[web]> Нифига, ниче не установилось
<icat72> intel atom n570 1.66Ghz
<User880[web]> че вообще должно было произойти
<icat72> оперы 2Гб
<NoOova> User880[web]: что тебе ответило
<NoOova> сделай ещё sudo apt-get update
<NoOova> а потом попробуй ещё раз
<artus> icat72, да ставь чего хочеш, пофигу что ставить на самом деле
<NoOova> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<[Raiden]> total__: сорь, я не знаю. Я просто подумал что ты вообще не знаеш ьчто такое днс ,но оказывается знаешь )  А на другом компе может по дхцп днс не устанавливается? посмотри /etc/resolv.conf
<icat72> артус, то есть не принципиально?
<artus> вообще
<baronos> все ровно переставишь на 10раз их )
<NoOova> icat72: ставь убунту
<NoOova> все там нормально
<NoOova> у меня такая же конфигурация
<[Raiden]> artus: У меня просто есть мнение что атомы тормоза. Поэтому  ответил как мне кажется правильным.
<User880[web]> все, пишет типа все установлено
<icat72> я жену на убунту давно пересадил
<NoOova> [Raiden]: это от атома зависит
<icat72> терь вот нетбук появилсо
<NoOova> icat72: ставь убунту =) все пучком будет
<artus> [Raiden], если там убитый ссд то конечно тормоза ) а так сфигли то? ))
<NoOova> User880[web]: теперь делай так
<total__> прикол в том что все работало до того как я поменял домен ру на ти, сейчас попробовал вернуть обратно на ру все-равно не работает.
<NoOova> sudo photorec /путь/до/файла/образа
<icat72> а убунту какую? то есть я имею в виду, нет ли дистриба для нетбуков, типа как у meego?
<artus> total__, мм, а нафига ты правиш hosts если у тебя там днс поднят?
<artus> нету
<total__> я не правлю
<total__> я его вообще не трогал
<User880[web]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146536
<icat72> спасибо всем, кто отозвался)
<NoOova> icat72: гном3 удобен и на нетбуке
<NoOova> User880[web]: ну дак продолджай
<NoOova> я дальше не помнб что тыкать =)
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> там должно ыть интуитивно понятно
<NoOova> щас вот process надо кликнуть
<icat72> спасибо, как поставлю - вернусь)
<User880[web]> не кликается
<NoOova> табом
<NoOova> не мышкой
<[Raiden]> artus: с того фига, что атомы не блещут производительностью даже в сравнении с простейшими целеронами на любой архитектуре новее п4 если не п3
<User880[web]> все равно
<NoOova> [Raiden]: атом это же слегка измененный п4
<[Raiden]> поэтому лучше лубунты не найти , если только айсвм или пустую коробку )
<artus> ммм, а какая тебе производительнсть надо для отрисовки de ?
<NoOova> User880[web]: на клавиатуре стрелочки
<NoOova> влево - вправо
<User880[web]> энтером кликнул, что там дальше кликать
<artus> [Raiden], у тебя кеды что , расщитывают траэктори полетов атомов в эпицентре ядерного взрыва?
<[Raiden]> artus: если цель отрисовывать де, то можно ставит ьчто угодно :)
<NoOova> User880[web]: вставь на пастепро
<artus> ну так причем тут лубунта к роизводительности атома?
<baronos> artus: адронный коллайдер лучше бы звучал ;)
<[Raiden]> artus: мышку повози, софт попускай. И на htop посмотри.
<artus> если памяти не хватает то тогда да, надо чего полегче
<NoOova> да нормально все в убунте на атоме
<artus> [Raiden], ичегоооооо????
<NoOova> это же не ноут всетаки
<NoOova> но дискомфорта никакого
<NoOova> даже меню обзор не тормозит
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146537
<NoOova> ну выбирай [Intel  ]  Intel/PC partition
<baronos>  на матери тестил с встроенной видеокартой нвидиа на 256м с дровами тормозил гш, на открытх отлично было)
<artus> главное на арме юнити бегает и никого не напрягает, но вот рейдена атом видать пригружает)
<[Raiden]> artus: твой вопросы заставляют меня рассказывать какие-то азы и быть КО.
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146538
<artus> [Raiden], просто или ты не в ту степь лезеш, или одно из двух, причем тут производительность камня к отрисовке де ?
<[Raiden]> artus: программа легккая, скажем в 5к строк и с минимумом возможностей будет по любому легче чем такая же но в 20к строк и т.д.
<total__> ладно пойду дальше рыться в конфигах и логах, искать что там не там, всем пока
<NoOova> User880[web]: на флешке было 2 раздела?
<artus> [Raiden], тебя же не спрашивали какйю сапр программу с 3d моделированием в реалтайме выбрать для атома
<User880[web]> эмм не знаю
<NoOova> ну тогда выбирай No partition             0   0  1   248  85 63    3989538 [Whole disk]
<artus> [Raiden], да хоть 25к строк
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146539
<[Raiden]> artus: это ты почему-то циклишся на отрисовке. Во первых без камня при отрисовке не обходится, а во вторых, лхде это не рисовалка чего-то там, а набор и з легковесных приложений, которые будут себя ощутимо лучше чувствовать на нетбуке ,чем другие а
<[Raiden]> налоги )
<artus> не, ну то что кеды будут тупить безбожно - тут я с тобой не спорю )
<NoOova> User880[web]: [ Other     ]  FAT/NTFS/HFS+/ReiserFS/..
<artus> но та же 11.04 с класическим гномом будет там летать)
<NoOova> artus: что значит классический гном
<NoOova> это уже очень размытое понятие последний год
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146540
<baronos> NoOova: gnome 2.32
<NoOova> гном3 раьотает быстрее чем гном2
<NoOova> ощутимо
<[Raiden]> а ещё к нам летит нибиру.
<NoOova> User880[web]: он спрашивает сохранять ли найденные файлы прямо в домашнюю папку
<NoOova> походу адрес назнаения это текущая дирекория
<NoOova> если у тебя в домашней папке нету ничего (ты ведь толькочто постаил убунту?) то жми y
<NoOova> (игрек)
<baronos> это не нибиру, это большой экскаватор для сноса, чтоб строить космомагистраль ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> а не
<[Raiden]> я хотел сказать, что что-то быстрее работает чего-то без фактов звучит точно так же.
<NoOova> чтобы выбрать адрес назначения воспользуйся стрелочками
 * baronos приготовил полотенце побольше, и записаль путеводитель автостопа по галактике
<[Raiden]> гном3 фоллбек возможно да.
<[Raiden]> даже скорее всего , за счет чистки кода и местами урезки
<NoOova> [Raiden]: извини, я конечно же хотел сказать "Гном 3 имхо быстрее работает чем Гном 2"
<[koshka]> Ой я все проспалс
<[koshka]> Просппла
<[koshka]> Бле)
<artus> @voice "[koshka]"
<NoOova> artus: внимательно смотрю
<NoOova> =)
<[koshka]> Фу:(
<artus> дада ))
 * [koshka] наказала Артуса
 * artus отшлепал [koshka] и поставил в угол :D
<[koshka]> Ого дерзко как :(
<[koshka]> Ну ладно. Постою
<NoOova> ну вообще
<NoOova> User880[web]: ну что получается?
<NoOova> я собрался уходить
<User880[web]> Да, что то ищет
<User880[web]> И очень много
<User880[web]> тхт файлов около 1300
<TheFalkorr> artus: [koshka] снимите комнату:)
<User880[web]> и тфт тоже есть
<NoOova> оно восстановит все что найдет без структуры каталогов
<TheFalkorr> artus: а ты стыдись.женатый человек
<User880[web]> без папок?
<NoOova> да
<NoOova> даже без названий
<User880[web]> эм, а вот я не знаю мне в фотосалоне в папку фотки кинули или так
<NoOova> для него пофигу
<[koshka]> Ого. Он женатый? o_O
<NoOova> он идет по всей флешке, еслли данные напоминают допустим картинку то он её сораняет под произвольным именеи
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, ты шо это грубишь мне?)
<User880[web]> опять спрашивате что то
<NoOova> котэ все ревнуют
<NoOova> ))))))))
<NoOova> котэ раздора
<[koshka]> NoOova, Паш:) это же все гон :)
<NoOova> [koshka]: нпиши ещё что ты любиш только меня
<NoOova> и артуса и скаи
<artus> гг
<NoOova> User880[web]: паст
<[koshka]>  ща сформулирую :-D
<NoOova> Народ помогите ему! я убежал
<iamdevice> )))
<User880[web]> http://paste.pro/5146543
<[koshka]> Я люблю комп.сети!
<[koshka]> Все. Теперь я точно люблю только комп.сети
<[Raiden]> я его ещё больше ку! (с)
<[Raiden]> надо будет как-нить пересмотреть кин-дза-дза
<User162[web]> уважаемые  юзеры не подскажите - какую ветку 64/32 лучше ставить на ноутбук
<baronos> памяти сколько?
<User162[web]> 4
<User162[web]> 2 ядра, но видео интел интегрированная
<[Raiden]> сча уж меньше 3 сложно найти
<[Raiden]> User162[web]: любую
<[Raiden]> можешь начать с убунты, с юнити. А там уж как попрет
<User162[web]> конфликта с поддержкой видео не будет?
<[Raiden]> если встроенное в проц о лучше ставить 12.04 бета , иначе может понадобиться обновление  mesa , либдрм , в общем дров
<User162[web]> Intel(R) HD Graphics видео
<User162[web]> бук, какое встроенное))))))))))
<User162[web]> в проц...
<User162[web]> это не саундбридж
<[Raiden]> буки тоже есть на сандибридже, фактически все новые
<User162[web]> intel64 family 6 model 37 stepping
<User162[web]> ghjw
<User162[web]> проц
<[Raiden]> если не такой, то пофиг
<[Raiden]> в общем вся сложность твоего вопроса в том ,что до релиза 1 месяц
<User162[web]> а окна гном или кде
<[Raiden]> и что лучше бета или текущий релиз - сразу и не придумаешь ) Если первая установка то лучше релиз наверное
<[Raiden]> User162[web]: по умолчанию в убунте unity 3д\2д
<User162[web]> знаю, но проблем не вижу смены граф оболочки даже при ночальной установки *убунты
<[Raiden]> я пользователь кде , н о у меня десктоп )
<[Raiden]> батарейки нет
<[Raiden]> но по большей части тут юзеры гнома.
<User162[web]> ясно
<[koshka]> baronos, а тебя за что наказали?
<baronos> [koshka]: ой, а я уже и забыл, вообщем недовольство высказал своё ;)
<User162[web]> а вопросы здесь в основном задаются в рамках тех поддержки? по ошибки в коде или поднятию привелегий здесь на преветствуются?
<User162[web]> я просто заранее узнать, чтобы потом в офф не уйти принужденный...
<comp_seti> единственное, что не приветствуется ну никак - проявление глупости.а остальное не так строго
<User162[web]> ок
<[koshka]> baronos, ну да.. Иногда надо
<[koshka]> comp_seti, те самые сети, которые я люблю?
<User162[web]> cd or dvd дистрибутив - разница, что урезанно?
<artus> все урезано
<artus> и мультики с пасхалками вырезали
<artus> [Raiden], сип клиент под кеды какой есть?
<[Raiden]> я не звоню, не знаю. В игре сча, если не найдеш ьпоищу
<User162[web]> фул апдейт исправит?
<artus> эх, думал знаеш) тогда я уж сам поищу )
<bosyi> вопрос на миллион. моему другу впарили что если заказать amazon kindle из США через посредников то у него будет Гарнатия, а если купить изнутри нашей страны (Украина) то он останится без Гарантии. кто из Вас сталкивался, розсудите.
<Kyshtynbai> киндл-то? это который кроме ткст ничего читать не умеет?
<Kyshtynbai> Или уж научили?
<artus> bosyi, гарантия по всему миру
<artus> bosyi, киндл даже если гарантия кончилась менял и чинил) ток доставка им за свой счет )
<bosyi> artus, можно более детальнее ткнуть мне в нужном направлении где найти информацию или так рассказать. тоесть ты покупал у нас с Украине?
<artus> *амазон
<Kyshtynbai> мужик а реально, ничего кроме txt не читает: http://market.yandex.ru/guru.xml?CMD=-RR=0,0,0,0-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~21660713-VIS=8070-CAT_ID=2666443-EXC=1-PG=10&hid=2417247
<Kyshtynbai> И зачем он такой нужен? Даже пдф не чиатет
<artus> bosyi, не покупал я у нас в украине, да и смысл ? на амазоне выйдет в полтора раза дешевле если не в 2
<bosyi> это не для себя, просто хочу другу с экономить 1 месяц доставки.
<bosyi> artus, у них же доставка только US only, тоесть нужно через посредников работать.
<User130[web]> доброго дня, помогите новичку. Поломалась Убунту, 11,10 призапуске нету рабочего стола, не реагирует на команды, кроме ctrl+alt+delete
<Kyshtynbai> там моежт и дешевле, но есть такая вещь как а) таможня б) "почта России". не знаю как в Украине, а у нас эту организацию надо запретить. Они не кофемолку для сахара полупромышленную весом в девять килограмм ПОТЕРЯЛИ. свиньи.
<Kyshtynbai> *мне
<artus> bosyi, где юс онли? проспись) в украину шлють, 2 недели максимум доставка )
<artus> ато и за неделю приезжает)
<[Raiden]> я пдф тоже ен читаю, если только выбора нет. )
<bosyi> хм. Order now. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. U.S. only
<bosyi> или я не туда смотрю. сколько доставка то стоит?
<artus> bosyi, а чего заказываеш?
<artus> bosyi, We are excited to now ship Kindle to Ukraine. Customers in Ukraine will enjoy.... эт кой то киндл за 109$
<bosyi> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005890G8Y/ref=famstripe_kt
<bosyi> artus, дай ссылку на тот что "We are excited to now ship Kindle to Ukraine. Customers in Ukraine will enjoy"
<artus> bosyi, тыцни киндлстор )))
<[koshka]> Ващеее просто
<[koshka]> Снемите с меня войсик
<comp_seti> терпи
<comp_seti> вдругорядь думать будешь
<[koshka]> Окау :(
<[koshka]> Особые ip адреса это типа 127,0,0,0, который называется петля :(
<only_you> 127.0.0.1
<[koshka]> Локальные айпи класса б 172,16,х.х - 172.31,х.х
<[koshka]> :(
<[koshka]> Всю ночь айпи эти сниться будут
<[koshka]> Ого. Скрины делать можно на телефоне
<NoOova> [koshka]: что там сложного то
<NoOova> ip6 ещё учи
<[koshka]> Да лол. Препод их не знает
<[koshka]> Паша. Они меня не любят :(
<[koshka]> Вот они все тут
<XuMuK> "они" в героев рубяцо)
<Gakonis> )
<baronos> http://t.co/dqt58wUC
<User998[web]> Здравствуйте госопда, извините за надоевший вопрос. Когда 12.04 будет?
<artus> когдато будет наверно
<User998[web]> мне бы желательно точную дату, а не глыпый несмешной сарказм
<[Raiden]> artus: http://kubuntu.ru/node/4629
<[Raiden]> User998[web]: 26.04
<[koshka]> Сволочи
<[koshka]> Я приеду, и буду с вами играть
<[koshka]> Поняли?
<artus> неа
<artus> [Raiden], чей то ничего не открывается)
<User998[web]> Raiden, благодарю
<[Raiden]> artus: у тебя антикедовоая карма )
<artus> хее
<XuMuK> [koshka]: поняли) я те ещё вчера предлагал)
<XuMuK> ну или позавчера)
<[koshka]> artus, с Вами я не разговариваю.
<[Raiden]> телепати ещё видеозвонки научилось, сча толи 0.3 толи 0.4 , к лету релизнут рабочий вариант
<artus> [Raiden], да я уже linphone помтавил
<[Raiden]> *kde-telepathy
<[Raiden]> artus: для рсс юзаешь что-нить?
<artus> мм, неа, в гуглоридер правда что то сыпетцо, но я давно туда не заглядывал
<baronos> на эмпати3,2 видеозвонок тоже через гталк работает и через эмпати+скайп. другие не проверял.
<artus> [koshka], бывает, че )
 * artus записал [koshka] в блокнотик
<[Raiden]> лол сча на форуме вместо РЕШЕНО в заголовке прочитал РЕШЕТО
<artus> мне интерено вот, с вебгейта только слепые заходят али как ? )
<Lex_Sh> с него заходят пользователи убунты)
<Lex_Sh> а отвечают юзеры других дистров)))
<[Raiden]> бей гентушника!
<[Raiden]> :)
<Lex_Sh> =)
<Lex_Sh> не, я в данный момент на censored
<chosen_one> !ps
<ubuntuhelp> ps (от англ. process status) — программа в UNIX, Unix-подобных и других POSIX-совместимых операционных системах, выводящая отчёт о работающих процессах.
<artus> сказал талентный сусевод который все определится не может ))
<Lex_Sh> а звучит то как
<chosen_one> !ps
<ubuntuhelp> ps (от англ. process status) — программа в UNIX, Unix-подобных и других POSIX-совместимых операционных системах, выводящая отчёт о работающих процессах. Подробней http://goo.gl/5j3y8
<artus> рр, чето с очепятками совсем пичаль ))
<[Raiden]> мне тут мфу подогнали проверить старый , включаю и нотификация: принтер готов к печати. Всетаки линь многому научился за последнее время
<[Raiden]> раньше всё было несколько печальней )
<artus> [Raiden], я вообще хпшку не смог под офтопиком завести с офф мегапакетом драйверов, сканер как не сканил так и не сканит в ней, зато в линуксе ток от хп какйю то приблуу поставил , без проблем, и сканит, и печатает ))
<pr0mode> ку
<NoOova> народ у меня еретические мысли что делать
<Lex_Sh> OffOffOff тебя вылечит
<[Raiden]> освободиться от религий )
<artus> а проповедник кед потихоньку почву готовит, ога ))
<Gakonis> На костер
<NoOova> мысль поставить венду на виртуалбокс и пробросить в нее звуковуху
<Amblnb> У меня вопрос, у кого-то работает флеш на бунте?
<baronos> очевидцы кассиопеи примут тебя ;)
<artus> NoOova, каким это ты боком в вбокс будеш пробрасывать чето ?
<NoOova> пробросить pci порт
<artus> ужс какой )
<NoOova> под линукс звуковые дрова кривые
<artus> чего только люди не делают чтоб пульс не удалять )
<NoOova> кстаааааааааааааати
<NoOova> можно же встроенную звуковуху оставить в линуксе а псишную пробросить
<NoOova> и музыку слушать в венде а гарнитуру для скайпа держать во встроенной в линуксе
<NoOova> эврика!
<NoOova> профит!
<Lex_Sh> вообще злой замут
<icat72> .
<icat72> Господи, столько телодвижений для регистрации
<Amblnb> Этож не винда где вирусы всё делают за пользователя )
<icat72> Это мне?
<baronos> нет
<chosen_one> а вот и бета2
<icat72> Просто с телефона это всё делать не совсем удобно, ещё верификацию проходить
<icat72> А, извиняюсь
<baronos> chosen_one: у меня нетинсталл уже видать её качает ;)
<Lex_Sh> baronos: тебе что, сёдня ломать нечего?)
<BlancoD> Ребят, вопрос от блондинки: сломал самбу, давно, уже не помню когда. Сейчас вдруг понадобилось увидеть виндовую сеть. Как полностью снести косяки настройки самбы, не снося систему?
<baronos> Lex_Sh: няя ОС стоит, а в виртуалке извращаюсь :D
<BlancoD> Т.Е. Как самбу начисто поставить?
<chosen_one> www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/7582010 baronos эт тебя
<chosen_one> BlancoD: дпкг-реконфигур
<Lex_Sh> BlancoD: apt-get purge
<Lex_Sh> а, ну или так)
<BlancoD> Lex_Sh, У меня стоят все samba* мне так и писать apt-get purge samba* ?
<Lex_Sh> BlancoD: [22:21:11] <chosen_one> BlancoD: дпкг-реконфигур
<BlancoD> а потом ставить только samba или samba4, или всё вместе? Я просто почему спрашиваю, в гугле все статьи по самбе самое позднее я находил 2008 года датируется, может уже что другое ставить нужно?
<BlancoD> Lex_Sh, спасибо попробую сейчас
<BlancoD> в смысле спасибо chosen_one
 * chosen_one надел любимую синюю куртку с желтой цифрой 13 на спине
<baronos> chosen_one: :D
<BlancoD> хм... при конфигурации самбы, она посоветовала создать пароль для совместимости с виндоус...чтототам... в общем попросила ввести smbpasswd продолжение истотии можно посмотреть на http://paste.ubuntu.com/906047/ =)
<[Raiden]> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<BlancoD> [Raiden], Да, там написано как его ставить и настроить, а вот как починить не написано =), ладно сейчас попробую purge и...
<[Raiden]> )
<BlancoD> кстати, ребут машины при монипуляции с самбой не нужен?
<BlancoD> ладно, на всякий случай заребучусь.
<chosen_one> немного не так прочел и уже хотел побанить его
<[Raiden]> от ребутов не просто отвыкнуть )
<artus> ну да, это ж надо научитцо колдунству /etc/init.d/samba restart
<artus> проще ж ребутнутцо )
<chosen_one> artus: тем более, что твой вариант не сработает
<artus> chosen_one, это с какого то такого перепуга?
<chosen_one> прав не хватит
<[Raiden]> лол
<artus> мне хватит)
 * chosen_one отвесил artus пощечину
<chosen_one> не работал от рута
<chosen_one> *работай
<BlancoD> Для версии Ubuntu 10.04 воспользуйтесь командой:
<BlancoD> sudo service smbd restart
<BlancoD> Для более ранних версий используйте:
<BlancoD> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BlancoD> у меня 11.10 если что ))
<chosen_one> и че?через инит.д в любой версии работать будет
<chosen_one> посто хотят тчобы люди привыкли к сервисному управлению
<artus> chosen_one, ты чего креветка, берега залива попутала ? ))
<BlancoD> Нет, пишет: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BlancoD> ой sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<chosen_one> artus: э. щегол. ты на кого шрифт поднял?:)
<chosen_one> BlancoD: ну так ты ее поставь
<chosen_one> знач ты ее снес
<artus> вот что бывает если курить наночь портянки )
<chosen_one> а ты ее ставил?(по дефолту ее не стоит)
<BlancoD> только что поставил самбу. ну вот например команда sudo service smbd restart сработала на ура, пишет: smbd start/running, process 18310
<chosen_one> sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<chosen_one> же
<BlancoD> Да, самбы в /etc/init.d/ и правда нету, но я только что юзал sudo apt-get install samba
<artus> BlancoD, а чегой, /etc/init.d/s[tab] не ?? не вариант?
<BlancoD> через судо само собой, короче поменяли уже всё, а вы всё на 10.$$ или на 9.04 сидите?
<openvoid> samba-server надо
<artus> не, на 4.10
<artus> могу и тебе образ с болванки снять )
<chosen_one> у мня ток 5.04
<BlancoD> artus, я в эту папку зашёл и листом выписал всё что есть, как бы вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/906091/
<artus> хорошо хоть не от руки переписывал на листик ))
<BlancoD> я самое раннее видел 9.04 =)) совсем я зелёный
<BlancoD> ну и как-то не плотно общался. Это сейчас интересно стало...
<XuMuK> BlancoD: ll = ls -l
<XuMuK> так что л там лишняя
<XuMuK> да и а тоже, ибо нет там ничего скрытого
<BlancoD> XuMuK, спасибо, протупил
<chosen_one> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-AAQJ6bPvu1M/T3SY95JfDuI/AAAAAAAAIOY/iZ9ItQRdwjA/h301/wettshirt2.jpg
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> децкая неожиданность)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33484
<chosen_one> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-uc2a6WkFTS0/T3SEWe4KUrI/AAAAAAAAEFE/SynUdl7n3H0/h301/12%2B-%2B1
<BlancoD> [Raiden], StarPU это получается - прослойка для OpenCL, которая в свою очередь прослойка для CUDA?
<[Raiden]> опенцл не прослойка для куда. Это конкурент куда
<[Raiden]> точнее открытый аналог
<Amblnb> Как делать ссылку на файл?
<[Raiden]> ln -s
<Amblnb> А не в консоли это можно сделать?
<Amblnb> Хотя там по руски, редко такое бывает )
<[Raiden]> я знаю тольк окак в моём де
<[Raiden]> точнее в делфьфине если нету зажатых кнопок, только драг мышкой, всегда запрос что делать
<[Raiden]> аналог в наутилусе alt+кидание файла , только сначала надо преопределить альт+мышка - двигать окно
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> если гном
<[Raiden]> точнее так был ов гном2
<Amblnb> Сделал через крусадэр. Там ещё глюк, он её создаёт в той же папке и с тем же именем
<Amblnb> Я альтом постоянно пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> когда я был пользователем гнома ,у меня был ритуал такой, Одно из мервых действий - перевесить перемещение окна с альта и выключить ф10 в терминале что бы работало м мц и прочих ncurses -ифыув
<[Raiden]> -based
<[Raiden]> мервых - первых
<[Raiden]> альт+ мышка ещё в гноме может юзаться
<[Raiden]> в гимпе т.е.
<bosyi> бету 2 выложили
<artus> току? ))
<bosyi> можно и нужно ставить и юзать)
<artus> а потом ныть что ничего не работаеть )
<[Raiden]> 1 федорщик мне сказал , что над оюзать прям с альфы ,что бы отбагрепортить побольше к релизу
<bosyi> обновления уже есть на моем зеркале. 172 пакета
<[Raiden]> в общем правильно сказал, если есть второй комп  или виртуалка.
<artus> [Raiden], не , ну кому скучно и занятцо больше нечем окрося как поисками багов в альцах то удачи)
<[Raiden]> альтах?
<artus> альфах
<[Raiden]> а..
<bosyi> так и не разобрался я с kindle(
<[Raiden]> а то я знал кого-то по ирц ,кто в альт пакеты собирал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ник не помню уже
<BlancoD> Короче, похоже реальный способ починить самбу, это поставить систему наголо. Иначе ничего не выходит. Осталось дождаться 12.04 и переставить систему =))
<BlancoD> Всем спокойной ночи.
 * Kyshtynbai сомневается, что переставить систему по любому чиху хорошая идея
<[Raiden]> я кстати грозился вайн пресобрат ьс бедиан-тестинга, а там в зависимостях куча ia32. Лень стало сразу , в убунте же мультиарч теперь и пакеты имеют те же имена 32битные, почти все.
<[Raiden]> дебиан*
<[Raiden]> ну в общем кто знает тот понял )
<bosyi> пока в 12.04 wine 1.3 и 1.4 живут вместе
<baronos> там еще и 1.2 тусуется))
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-то юзает usb хабы? У меня такой вопрос: у меня три усб разъёма на ноуте, в один мышь, в другой саунд-карта ну и третий для хардов. Я честно говоря задалбался перетыкать харды и подумал о хабе. Они как выяснилось бывают с
<Kyshtynbai> дополнительным питанием и без таковогою. Правильно я понимаю, что например три харда в одном хабе без дополнительного питания работать не будут?
<bosyi> я имел ввиду не в репозитории а в системе установлены. пытаюсь удалить 1.3 а он мне и 1.4 удалять собирается
<baronos> гыы, подключился к какой то камере по айпи, хотя айпи этот должен был открыть канал 2х2 :D
 * baronos убился об стену 5 раз
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: праильно, может даже 1 не работать, если без подпитки хаб или на усб питания не хватает
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<andrex> baronos: ты опять с войсом)
<baronos> bazhang: было дело))
<baronos> ой
<baronos> andrex: было дело)
<[koshka]> А у  меня во время инет упал
<[koshka]> А то тоже была бы такая ;)
<andrex> )
<baronos> andrex: я думал ты уже д7 поставил))
<andrex> baronos: обновляю до неё)
<baronos> andrex: с 6 на 7? надо было нетинсталл тогда уж )
<andrex> baronos: нетинстал модули вера ненашол
<andrex> д*
<baronos> andrex: если что, у меня всегда есть рабочий нетинсталл ;)
<andrex> baronos: буду знать
<[koshka]> mva, мрр
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], ща он тебе...
<[koshka]> Что он мне? :(
<[Raiden]> в дебиан тестинг внельзя найти кде 4.8.1 по идее , только 4.7.4 , возможно не найдете и других новых вещей.
<[Raiden]> а в анстейбле и релизе и подавно
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, он убьет меня? :(
<andrex> а я и не собираюсь там кеды искать у меня гном будет или бокс, подумаю ещё:)
<[Raiden]> для кедоводв в общем кубунта почти как ролинг, кто хочет всегда может с ппа поставить последний релиз
<andrex> [koshka]: он тебя замолчит..
<Sergey_IT> а как же 1 правило?
<[koshka]> andrex, неа) он не сделает этого
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: какое?
<andrex> чую уже делает.
<[Raiden]> если работает - не трогай, то тестинга это врятли касается )
<[Raiden]> и дескопа вообще. Если только офисного десктопа, там обычно надо просто что бы работало, ни обновлений, ничего, только работа
<artus> [Raiden], мм, я чето не пойму, чем тебе тестинг не угодил? если че вся нестабильность в анстейбле
<[Raiden]> я уже описал выше чем. То что мне интересно там не нашлось
<artus> ага, особенно мне понравилось если в тестинге нет то а анстейбле и подавно, как и с тейбле, логика покурить вышла? :D
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], работает - не трогай
<[koshka]> )))
<[Raiden]> artus: в чем моя логика страдает?
<NoOova> господа, чтото убунта умерла
<[Raiden]> я снова перепутал тестинг и анстейбл местами? если да , то сути не меняет
<NoOova> зависает на "checking battery state"
<artus> [Raiden], имеем 1 - 2 - 3  ,  если в 2 не нашол то в 1-3 и подавно
<[Raiden]> тут страдает не логика, а путаница в именах.
<artus> с чего бы ?
<[Raiden]> ну я напутал имя , я имел в виду, что нету для 1, а для более старых и подавно
<artus> и да, в убунте 4.8 в основной ветке уже ?
<artus> ибо ппа это неочем  в плане свежести версий
<[Raiden]> когда я искал 4.8 под дебиан, я не искал в их репах, я искал везде - фиг
<[Raiden]> в убунте в бете уже 4.8.1, да
<[Raiden]> и на ппа тоже 4.8.1
<[Raiden]> для 11.10
<artus> [Raiden], вот как приедет 4.8 в основную ветку релизной убунты тогда и будеш бурлить)
<[Raiden]> на основе этого я делаю предположение ,что там могут не оакзаться и другие последние вещи
<[Raiden]> ты задаеш ьтакие вопросы, что я повторюсь )
<artus> какие последние ?
<[Raiden]> [23:53:52] [[Raiden]]в дебиан тестинг внельзя найти кде 4.8.1 по идее , только 4.7.4 , возможно не найдете и других новых вещей.
<artus> тебе последних вот прям хочется? если ты так за циферками гонишся то может таки на арч посмотриш? )))
<[Raiden]> artus: любые
<artus> [Raiden], конкретные примеры ))
<artus> то что есть в основных репах и чего нет тут))
<[Raiden]> возможно я посмотрю на арч, но пока и тут неплохо кормят
<artus> а ппа это ниочем в плане показательности )) собрать и выложить пакет не значит что его собрали мантейнеры бубунты и в офф реп воткнули )
<[Raiden]> ох блин, как фанатизм закрывает глаза. Примером уже я воспользовался - кде ск. А остальное просто предположение
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> втом то и дело что фанатизьм закрывает глаза, ибо у тебя почемуто все к кедам сводитцо)
<[koshka]> Надо бы мне бубунту обновить
<[koshka]> А у нас в универе, убунту удалили, поставили дебиан
<[Raiden]> artus: что касается ппа кубунту-бэкпортс, то его собирают те же , кто делает кубунту. И в общем можно расширить тему, даже если я захотел бы рискнуть и поставить пакеты не офиц реп, в дебиане я бы не смог это сделать.
<[Raiden]> по причи отсутсвия )
<[Raiden]> ст*
<artus> [Raiden], что тебе мешает? ))
<[Raiden]> возможно я не прав и там тормозят только с тем что я искал , а остальное опакечивается своевременно - такое может быть. Но я и не утверждал )
<artus> [Raiden], ну по свежести всего остального я как то не замечал отсутствия чего либо, даже когдато кто то кричал что шовтел старый , в тестинге он последний, кубитторент вообще свежее чем даже в ппа убунты был когда я ставил
<[koshka]> artus, пойдем со мной..оставь его
<artus> [Raiden], просто есть наверно разница когда пилят конкретно дистр под де и суют в него свежую эту самую де чтоб не ныли хомячки что протухло
<[Raiden]> да, иди с ней )
<artus> :D
<[koshka]> [Raiden], а ты пойдешь со мной?)
<[Raiden]> Хм )   Если только с тобой ,но без артуса )
<[koshka]> Хорошо ^_^
<[Raiden]> хаха
 * [Raiden] уволок [koshka]
<[koshka]> Я тебе про комп.сети расскажу
<[koshka]> Какие там есть классы ip адресов
<[koshka]> Какие существуют топологии
<[koshka]> Стеки
<[Raiden]> что-то я уже в сомнениях )
<[koshka]>  в каких?)
<[Raiden]> artus: а пиджин в анстейбле какой версии
<[Raiden]> [koshka]: врятли выдержу разговоры про сеть )
<[Raiden]> или qbittorent
<artus> 2.10.2-1
<[koshka]> Ладно. Не буду :)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> а у меня getdeb , 2.10.3  ,в  убунте 11.10
<[Raiden]> с гетдеб*
<artus> ииче?
<[Raiden]> ну, если коротко, и не повторять 3 раз то что выше... То: 1. в дебиане протух даже анстейбл , 2. в убунте можно жить почти как в роллинге
<[Raiden]> 3. дебиан не нужен на десктопе.
<[Raiden]> всё
 * baronos отошел в уголок к иконам гном с дебиан и перекрестился
<artus> учитывая что 2.10.3 ток в сырцах , а на https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/ 1:2.10.1-1ubuntu1+pidgin1.11.10  то может ты чето не то куриш? )))
<[koshka]> Молись!
<artus> хотя я с фанатиками не спорю )
<[koshka]> А мне гном больше нравится
<[Raiden]> artus: http://www.getdeb.net/software/Pidgin
<[Raiden]> я не курю, это ты не читаешь )
<artus> GetDeb is an unofficial project  ...
<artus> [Raiden], таки куриш
<artus> [Raiden], я тебе про офф репы говорю, а ты мне все байки про левые сборки кем то задвигаеш
<[Raiden]> и что?
<artus> [Raiden], мне че, собрать последниц пиджин, нарисовать вебморду и сказать что моя репа самая репистая репа из всех реп?
<artus> я ж говорю фанатик ))
<[Raiden]> Зато я не говорю про оф репы и про не офф тоже. Только про факт того, что тут я могу поставить, а там нет  - если только собирать\бэкпортить
<artus> лана, харош срачики разводить)) с табой же бесполезно ) ты букв не читаеш)
<[Raiden]> вот именно , дебианте на других каналах :)
<Kyshtynbai> При создании больщих зашифрованных архивов ноут начинает гудеть как шмель, это нормально?
<[Raiden]> а можно искать в версиях?
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search name в именах , с буквой -n в именах и описаниях  или наоборот
<[Raiden]> а только в версиях можно?
<[Raiden]> допустим все пкеты с версией 3.2
<artus> [Raiden], за допингом бегал штоль? :D
<[Raiden]> не, косяк поймал, все гтк приложения черыне после использовани виртуалбокса.
<artus> бывает, у меня вообще менбшки в куте программах отрисовываютцо через раз, бываеть)
<[Raiden]> apt-cache dump |grep Version |wc -l
<[Raiden]> 65854
<[Raiden]> apt-cache dump |grep Version |grep 0ubuntu |wc -l
<[Raiden]> 12321
<User107[web]> Подскажите как настроить интернет на 10 версии=((
<[Raiden]> 0 значит что пакет не из дебиан
<artus> User107[web], надо гдето что то понажимать
<User107[web]> круто помог!
<artus> круто спросил
<artus> !q | User107[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User107[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User107[web]> Кароче
<User107[web]> у меня установлена 10 версия убунту
<artus> нет такой версии
<User107[web]> 10 04
<User107[web]> 4
<User107[web]> чтоб там чтото начать делать нужен интернет
<artus> там есть нетворкменеджер , ты его нашол?
<User107[web]> нет
<[Raiden]> User107[web]: тип подключения какой
<User107[web]> Там вааще никакова
<[Raiden]> фтопку
<User107[web]> а тка через витую
<User107[web]> так
<artus> [Raiden], :D
<User107[web]> он показывает что оно типа есть но подключать не будет
<User107[web]> кароче гон какойто
<User107[web]> может там че установить надо?
<[Raiden]> User107[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137256.0
<User107[web]> и еще вопрос
<User107[web]> где там прописывать команды?
<artus> фломастером, по обоям
<User107[web]> я так та нормально спросил
<User107[web]> Я в линуксе не разу не сидел
<[Raiden]> alt+f2 ->gnome-teminal , если в меню программы не можешь анйти
<User107[web]> спасибо
<artus> User107[web], так так у тя со зрением плохо, если ты шапку канала прочесть не можеш , а где ты сидель волнует только тебя
<artus> :D
<User107[web]> артус еплан!
<User107[web]> XDD
<artus> @kick "User107[web]" спать иди ололошка
<[koshka]> Ого
<[koshka]> Как это я такого дурака пропустила?)
<[Raiden]> делает первые шаги
<artus> сначаала надо учитцо читать ) а не буквы писать )
<[koshka]> Ой ладно вам
<[koshka]> Я 5 лет назад тоже вас доставала
<[Raiden]> [koshka]: пользуешся линем?
<[koshka]> Да убунта у меня)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[koshka]> С чего начинала не помню
<[koshka]> Мандрива че ли
<shenmue> пыщ всем
<[koshka]> Ну не суть
<[koshka]> Привет
<baronos> тыщ
<[koshka]> Ладно. Я ушла спать
<baronos> бб
<[koshka]> Спокойной ночи :)
<Lex_Sh> снофф
<shenmue> baronos ну делись впечатлением
<artus> сноф
<baronos> shenmue: промо гном3.4 смотрел. отлично все, правда присутствую падения, их сейчас пилят и обсуждают на канале гш. Вообщем быстро и приятно работает.
<[Raiden]> откуда такая инфа в новостях?
<[Raiden]> Lots of under the hood work has gone into this Beta as Unity feels really snappy. Beta 2 is based on Linux kernel v3.2.12.
<[Raiden]> если пакеты 3.2.0-*
<Lex_Sh> baronos: чота я там уже 40 минут активности не наблюдаю :D
<shenmue> поставил тока что
<shenmue> посмотрел и удалил этот ужас =( аж жалка во что гном превратился =(
<Lex_Sh> чё, с 3.2 сильно поменялось?
<shenmue> да не... идут своей дорогой
<baronos> Lex_Sh: гыы он у меня чат прокручен вверх был :D
<shenmue> гуйки для смены тем нет, смена цвета нет , гномтвик тул не подходит, циамон не подходит
<shenmue> вообщем как обычно все предыдущии наработки для новой версии гнома не пашут
<Lex_Sh> да, в плане настройки оно чтото не очень
<Lex_Sh> особенно после кде
<shenmue> и это блювотновырвиглазная дефолтная тема ихняя с жирными шрифтами и убогим оформлением просто ставит крест
<shenmue> и надписью "обзор" для особоодаренных которые всё время забывают что слева верху меню
<shenmue> я закончил
<[Raiden]> синамон всегда будет чуть позади. Это судьба форков которые по сути не хотят делать всё сами.
<[Raiden]> если не торопиться то там всё будет тоже.
<[Raiden]> Week of April 12th: Non Language-Pack Translation Deadline (Tuesday), Final Freeze, Language-Pack Test Rebuild (Friday).  - вот после этого уже можно ставить. Там мелочи отстанутся типа фриза переводов  и каки-нить мелочй.
<shenmue> опять забанили
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Пытаюсь создать мультибутовую флеху
<Onkeltem> Проблема: в интернетах слишком много левой инфы. Надо создать мультибутовую флеху короче, куда можно будет накидать разных iso, в том числе Hiren's boot cd и Windows live
<Onkeltem> Нужна ссылка на инструкцию
<Onkeltem> хочу сделать с помощью grub 2
<Onkeltem> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/ - вот тут только про linux, а мне нужно бутить произвольные iso
<Onkeltem> есть идеи?
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=110826.0
<Onkeltem> shenmue: это не то всё
<Onkeltem> shenmue: там херня для винды, на французском, и еще какой-то левак. Больше ничего
<Onkeltem> речь о том, как на grub2 добавить произвольный образ
<artus> @kick Onkeltem иди читай форум это раз, помой рот с мылом это два
<Onkeltem> artus: так не в тему ответ то
<artus> Onkeltem, начнем с того тчо вопрос не в тему
<Onkeltem> artus: ну, тут да, согласный
<Onkeltem> artus: но треба на Убунте сделать мультибут качественный
<artus> с тараканами на форум писать, если читать не получаетцо ) 100500 тем уже расписано
<Onkeltem> так что эта часть - в тему )
<shenmue> граб2 может грузит исошки но не все
<Onkeltem> shenmue: я нашел как сделать это на grub 1, но это боян..
<shenmue> для тебя как вариант plop погугли что это
<Onkeltem> shenmue: нашел, читаю
<Onkeltem> shenmue: http://www.plop.at/en/business.html - человек-огонь
<Onkeltem> Elmar Hanlhofer
<Onkeltem> гений видать
<Onkeltem> реально гений.. судя по описаниям
<Onkeltem> http://www.plop.at/slide14en09.html - чел сделал игровой Pad для людей с дефектами....
<Onkeltem> shenmue: респекты тебе за цинк.
<Onkeltem> посмотрим завтра получится ли всякое бутить
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-30
<sam002> Собрал под 12.04 pam-face-authentication инструкции и пакет(без прописанных зависимостей) можно найти здесь: http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/issues/detail?id=75
<sam002> Не очень красивый вывод текста идёт при входе в систему, но в целом можно разобраться. При использовании sudo в консоле тоже срабатывает. Особых глюков не заметил, возможно хорошо допилили openCV. just for fun! =))
<sam002> PS: Это утилита позволяет авторизовываться по изображению с камеры, если кто не в курсе. Сайт проекта: http://www.pam-face-authentication.org
<[Raiden]> реально работает?
<sam002> Очень даже. Хватает даже подсветки от монитора в темноте.Ещё не пытался накрасится/ нанести грим. Завтра буду простить всех посмотреть в монитор))
<[Raiden]> может попробую на днях
<sam002> о-о-о, да! В голой консоле тоже пашет. Вот же, век высоких технологий! Осталось написать кнопку "сделать за меня работу!"=)) Важен наклон головы относительно камеры, надо потренироваться немного.
<Kyshtynbai> Утра, мужики
<[koshka]> Привет :-D
<chosen_one> куку
<chosen_one> че ты на меня во сне рычала?
<User193[web]> Здравствуйте!
<[koshka]> chosen_one, я не хотела :(
<chosen_one> нарычала на меня
<[koshka]> chosen_one, ты же меня простишь? <3
<chosen_one> смотря как вести себя будешь
<[koshka]> Ну я хорошо себя веду
<[koshka]> Комп.сети люблю
<[koshka]> chosen_one, <3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мальчиков надо любить а не компы )
<chosen_one> JohnDoe_71Rus: девочек надо любить,а не мальчиков
<[koshka]> Мальчиков я тоже люблю
<[koshka]> Но комп сети больше
<[koshka]> Да
<[koshka]> chosen_one, да, дорогой?)
<[koshka]>  ололо
<[koshka]> За курсовую 5 :-D
<SergeyIT> [koshka], проздравляю! :)
<[koshka]> Спасибо
<sam002> jr
<[koshka]> Маладесь ваще
<[koshka]> skai|offline, да зая?
<alogic> Хаюшки.
<icat72> Хелло товарищи
<[koshka]> Привет
<icat72> ))
<NoOova> привет
<NoOova> на fastvps опять атака =(
<icat72> Когда же этот день закончится? (
<alogic> ...вместе с неделей...
<|rapidsp|> зима будет длинной и холодной и не закончится до конца ваших дней.... (С)
<icat72> Инфа 100%?
<User819[web]> Всем привет!Новая сборка убунты вышла?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User819[web]: ты про Zverbuntu?
<User819[web]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<User819[web]> http://ubuntu.ru/get#torrent в чем разница между амд и i386 в убунту 11.10
<SergeyIT> User819[web], ой не надо ставить ничего... если разницы не чувствуешь
<Onkeltem> Народ, помогите разобраться с глюком NM. http://www.screencast.com/users/Onkeltem/folders/Default/media/6ea518fd-b2bb-4be7-8f8a-23545b4e8e5d - вот что присходит
<User819[web]> я еще ничего не поставил, чтобы разницу чувствовать
<alogic> на дворе пока еще март, а релизы .04 выходят в апреле как следует из номера.
<Onkeltem> В двух словах - при попытка изменить что-либо в сетевых параметрах, на мгновение всплывает окно, где я должен ввести пароль, чтобы подтвердить, и исчезает
<baronos> Onkeltem: убунту11.10?
<baronos> у меня было на убунту 11.10 с гном 3.2.1 такое.
<Onkeltem> baronos: ага
<icat72> 3 часа до старта
<alogic> кстати про гном, забавная фигня происходит (ubuntu 10.04). решил перевесить кнопку "Sleep" на клаве с "Спящий режим" на "Заблокировать экран". Это легко получилось сделать через "Комбинации клавиш клавиатуры" - но после, допустим, ребута всё пропадает :)
<fgdgbvch> привет всем
<fgdgbvch> подскажите как избавиться от навящего сообщения о вводе пароля. какая-то связка ключей. появялется эта хрень при каждом заходе в систему и стала появляется после того, как в настройках учетных записей эмпати я установил пароль
<baronos> fgdgbvch: запусти seahorse там в контекстном меню на Пароли:login выбери изменить пароль
<baronos> fgdgbvch: введи старый пароль, а остальные оставь пустыми
<[koshka]> baronos, а ты все помеченный
<baronos> [koshka]: судьба такая :(
<baronos> держут как раба
<[koshka]> Собаки
<[koshka]> Пойдешь ко мне рабом?)))
<baronos> [koshka]: сети любить?)
<[koshka]> И не только
<icat72> )))))
<baronos> [koshka]: согласен ;)
<[koshka]> Все.
<[koshka]> baronos мой теперь
<SergeyIT> [koshka], ты попала )
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, почему?
<SergeyIT> [koshka], теперь он не отвяжется
<SergeyIT> вцепится как в гном )
<icat72> sudo umount /dev/baronos
<icat72> Я правильно написал?
<icat72> ))
<baronos> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<alogic> icat72: убивец :)
<[koshka]> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<[koshka]> lol
<[koshka]> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<User255[web]> Как убрать плавание окон?
<SergeyIT> утопить
<User255[web]> А, чтобы при перемещении область вокруг окна двигать надо было
<icat72> Вай, как не удобно с телефона
<[koshka]> !koshka
<User255[web]> шутник
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='koshka'
<[koshka]> :(
<[koshka]> Печаль
<[koshka]> Нормально с телефона
<Lex_Sh> baronos: основной и навверна единственный)
<[koshka]> Оо
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, <3
<icat72> Хаха)))
<Lex_Sh> по крайней мере из тех кто не молчит и тупо пишет логи)
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, мне 5 за курсач
<TheFalkorr> молодец
<SergeyIT> [koshka], хвостОнишка )
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, ты рад за меня?))
<SergeyIT> [koshka], у тебя раб есть, чтобы петь тебе дифирамбы ;)
<[koshka]> Ну так то раб же
<icat72> Почему в линуксе ли сих пор телепорт не реализован? Столько умных людец
<[koshka]> Реализуй
<alogic> "умных людец" - как точно сказано.
<[koshka]> Ему простительно
<[koshka]> Он с телефона
<alogic> сегодня пятница, всем всё простительно :)
<icat72> : D
<icat72> Я не шарю в программировании (((
<SergeyIT> так учись
<alogic> подозреваю, шаттлворт тоже, разве ему это помешало? :)
<[koshka]> Я шарю
<[koshka]> Чутка
<icat72> Та поздно мне (
<[koshka]> В с++ :-D
<SergeyIT> никогда не поздно
<[koshka]> А шо так?
<alogic> Поздно? Тебе что, действительно 72 года? :)
<[koshka]> 70 лет уже?
<icat72> )))))))
<[koshka]> Лол
<icat72> 72 это регион
<alogic> Тюмень
<icat72> Да
<[koshka]> Так сколько тебе?!
<icat72> 28
<SergeyIT> всего то, только жизнь начинается...
<[koshka]> Ух ты
<alogic> да, действительно поздно уже чему-то учиться... медленно и печально заматываемся в простыню и ползем на кладбище...
<icat72> Ну, у меня, скажем так, другие  приоритеты.
<XuMuK> icat72: эт какие же, если не секрет?
<[koshka]> XuMuK, ^_^
<SergeyIT> icat72, так у других тоже другие приоритеты - и им не до реализаций
<icat72> Не секрет, семья, карьера, универ и хобби, которое жрёт всё время свободное
<XuMuK> [koshka]: о_О
<fgdgbvch> поставил вторую бету. это какой-то кошмар! глюков немерено :(
<icat72> Так я же не говорю,.что это всё должны делать
<alogic> ну ты на то ее и ставил, чтоб их ловить :)
<[koshka]> Зачем бету ставить то
<icat72> Есть же такие товарищи, которые этим занимаются
<fgdgbvch> если с финальным релизом их не пофиксят, вернусь тогда наверное на седьмую винду. она у меня за 5  с лишним лет работы ни разу не глюканула!
<fgdgbvch> причем про найденные баги по ходу вообще нет смысла писать. на их трекере про баги знают, но править их никто не спешит.
<XuMuK> везет тебе
<alogic> ничего, кроме 12.04 обязательно будут 12.04.1, 04.2 и т.д.
<fgdgbvch> складывается такое впечатление, что разрабы очень медленно и неторопливо каждый день выбирают из сотни тысяч, какой исправить, потом еще очень долго думают а исправлять ли и только потом, если у них будет на то настроение исправляют
<alogic> всё пофиксят, со временем.
<baronos> А ты дом строить начинаешь с розетки? они как пофиксят критические баги займутся за остальные.
<icat72> +
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fgdgbvch: седьмая винда 5 лет без глюков работает? ты из будущего
<XuMuK> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот и я про то же
<Kyshtynbai> fgdgbvch: с таким подходом, тебе лучше с винды и не уходить, имхо.
<fgdgbvch> может хакиншот поставить?
<fgdgbvch> :)
<alogic> zomg.
<XuMuK> !1rule|fgdgbvch
<ubuntuhelp> fgdgbvch: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пойди купи макбук
<fgdgbvch> денег не хватит на макбук
<alogic> Хорошее правило. Два года сижу на 10.04, счастлив безмерно. 12.04 посмотрю конечно, но вряд ли сразу после релиза. Убивать время на беты вообще не вижу смысла, ни малейшего.
<fgdgbvch> и главное я им на трекер про баг пишу, а они мне мол недостаточно инфы! баг неподтвержден. а всего то стоило самим открыть главное меню и нажать одну кнопочку.
<fgdgbvch> не разрабы, а лентяи какие-то, ей богу :(
<Kyshtynbai> alogic: +1 я чуть больше года на десять ноль четыре и менять до апреля тринадцатого не хочу
<icat72> Ха
<alogic> я не сразу понял, при чем тут апрель тринадцатого :)
<icat72> Ведроид детектед
<Kyshtynbai> лтс
<alogic> LTS, да
<fgdgbvch> им чтобы хотя бы половину того, о чем им там понаписали исправить нужно сутки напролет сидеть с горшком рядом )
<Kyshtynbai> это нормально
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, так помоги
<fgdgbvch> и то это мало делу поможет, но хотя бы половину сиправили бы, а так...
<Kyshtynbai> ничего не делается сразу, ничего вообще
<fgdgbvch> SergeyIT, я помогаю, но им по ходу не до меня )
<Kyshtynbai> тем более качественные вещи. кто бету юзать-то заставляет, объясни мне?
<alogic> могу себе представить, какая там прорва жалующихся.
<SergeyIT>  fgdgbvch, так помогать надо, а не мешать
<fgdgbvch> Kyshtynbai, если все вот так будут говорить мол беты ставить тупо, кто вас заставляет, то финальные релизы так и будут багантуые ибо всем на все насрать
<fgdgbvch> и главное какие-то ршечки да хюшечки правят
<fgdgbvch> мда...
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, чего раскричался то? Я на 12.04 с ноября...
<alogic> если ты ставишь бету для того чтобы потестить и сообщить, то даже в этом случае ты вряд ли можешь видеть всю полноту того, чем разрабы там занимаются, и всех миллионов мелочей которые влияют на расстановку приоритетов. то что работы не видно, не знач
<alogic> ит что ее нет. просто может не там смотрят...
<fgdgbvch> да расстроен я просто. думал что ко второй бете хотябы большую часть багов залатают, а не тут то было (
<fgdgbvch> даже самые явные не правят
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, ты сам софт когда-нибудь писал?
<alogic> часом не из числа тех, на которые наткнется 0.0001% юзеров?
<fgdgbvch> вон по нажатию на Super + Tab до сих пор ничего не происходит, а комбинация то заметная!
<fgdgbvch> Kyshtynbai, афигенный аргумент! сначала сам добейся )))
<fgdgbvch> ну ну
<fgdgbvch> в общем жду финальынй релиз и если там все так же житко, шатко будет возвращаюсь на убогую, но стабильную виндовозку :)
<SergeyIT> испугал )
<alogic> ...и все ка-а-ак вздохнут с облегчением :)
<fgdgbvch> главное что я вздохну с облегчением :0
<SergeyIT> а говорят - в линуксе вирусов нет
<fgdgbvch> :)
<alogic> лол
<fgdgbvch> ну вот легче всего сейчас найти козла отпущения и начать с него постебываться, вместо того чтобы взглянуть правде в лицо
<alogic> никто из присутствующих этой правды не знает.
<SergeyIT> какой правде?
<fgdgbvch> ничего 26 апреля ее узнают все!
<fgdgbvch> ЛОЛ
<alogic> ага. как раз годовщина Чернобыля.
<XuMuK> и др у мамы)
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, а ты бету винды поставь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на каком месте винда стабильная?
<fgdgbvch> да дело не в бетах даже! вон 11.10 работает не лучше беты и это притом, что значится, как финальный релиз
<alogic> любопытно, меня одного смущает практически полное отсутствие конкретики?
<fgdgbvch> ну, да это исключительно мои субьективные ощущения от использования обеих продуктов
<SergeyIT> я за бан
<fgdgbvch> но я все еще надеюсь на чудо!
 * JohnDoe_71Rus пользует 10.04 на стационарнике и ноуте, еще на одном компе lubuntu 11.10
<fgdgbvch> бан? за что? за субъективную критику?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pf офтоп
<fgdgbvch> каждый имеет право на мнение.
<alogic> "всё хрень" это не есть критика
<fgdgbvch> ну, не критика тогда, а мое лично мнение
<fgdgbvch> раз вам от этого легче станет :)
<alogic> кстати если бы не антикварный awstats, я бы 10.04 и на сервер повесил. а так вынужден был дебиан воткнуть :)
<fgdgbvch> а кто что о кедах думает? может на них перебраться?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> alogic: пересобрать нельзя было?
<alogic> JohnDoe_71Rus: дохренадцать зависимостей, в основном перл. влом :)
<Kyshtynbai> ничего не имею против кед . на работе какое-то время юзал кубунту, но там комп помощнее
<fgdgbvch> мне просто идеология кед не очень нравится.
<fgdgbvch> полно настроек всяких
<fgdgbvch> после винды хочется чего-то легкого, невесомого и сразу настроенного. чтобы еще на настройку системы время не терять
<fgdgbvch> были бы конечно деньги, купил бы мак, но он дорогой сволочь :(
<alogic> fgdgbvch: кстати я на днях щупал bodhilinux, на убунту основан. ощущение именно такое - "легкого, невесомого и сразу настроенного"
<icat72> + на счет винды
<fgdgbvch> alogic, гляну сейчас что за зверь такой ;)
<alogic> там enlightenment оконным менеджером служит
<alogic> и кстати, если я не ошибаюсь, основан именно на 10.04 ;)
<fgdgbvch> alogic, я просто уже щупал elementary OS. она тоже на убутне сделана и меня если честно как-то не сильно она впечатлила
<SergeyIT> ммм-да, конкретные требования к системе изложил...
<SergeyIT> типа телапатОС
<fgdgbvch> я вообще считаю, что система должна быть уже настроенной и простой для конечного пользователя. чтобы человек мог включить компьютер и начать за ним что-то делать, а не разбираться с мануалами и прочей не прост
<fgdgbvch> ой для новичка шелухой
<alogic> fgdgbvch: ну, тут ничего не могу сказать. откровенный плагиат на Apple-продукты я не уважаю.
<fgdgbvch> мне нравится тот путь, которым движется убунту, но мне не нравится ее сырость
<JohnDoe_71Rus> люди бывают разные. и требования включил - работает у всех разные
<baronos> конечно, поставить бету и орать что она сырая. молодец.
<SergeyIT> интересно, а в чем сырость?
<alogic> fgdgbvch: так именно по этой самой причине я сижу на 10.04 и не рыпаюсь.
<fgdgbvch> да, но что вам больше нравится? включить комп и неделю провозится с настройкой ос или включить комп и сразу же начать с ним работать?
<icat72> Работать это что имеется в виду?
<fgdgbvch> мне кажется второй вариант предпочтительнее первого
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, ты удивишься, но я так иделаю
<alogic> за последний год я ставил 6-7 различных билдов убунту на 13-15 машинах, и никогда не настраивал более 5-10 минут.
<alogic> я подчеркиваю, никогда. установка недефолтного софта не в счет.
<andrex> провизится с осью влюбом случае придётся больше или меньше ибо разрабы далеко не телепаты
<fgdgbvch> а я вот пока разобрался, как отключить дискретную видеокарту чуть голову себе не сломал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если под себя, то никто не мешает копировать конфигов. переставил систему, поставил проги, вернул конфиги
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если для других, то любая убунта - включил работает
<Kyshtynbai> а заесем в квартире ремонт делать? как построили, ты купил, так и живи.
<Kyshtynbai> *зачем
<sam002> Давайте соберём статистику у кого сколько времени ушло на настойку.
<fgdgbvch> инструкций в инете полно, но пришлось информацию собирать по крупицам ибо не все подходил под мой случай
<SergeyIT> каждый под настройкой понимает своё
<alogic> кстати в этом плане есть смысл поглядеть в сторону продуктов типа UCK, склепал под себя дистриб с какими нравится конфигами и пользуй.
<SergeyIT> так это же учиться надо (
<alogic> ну.... "лучше день потерять, а потом за 5 минут долететь"
<sam002> 12.04 Два дня, в основном вспоминание паролей и замена штатного софта на любимый.
<SergeyIT> а зачем вспоминать пароли?
<alogic> ну там на гмейлы-дропбоксы всякие, видимо
<andrex> ыыы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: потому что бумажку после прочтения надо съесть :)
<SergeyIT> я с 10.04 все перенес
<andrex> хомяк на одельный винт и все пароли там
<fgdgbvch> я не говорю про настройки системы я говорю про конкретные не простые случаи. вот у меня например, ноутбук с двумя видеокартами одну из которых пришлось отклчить дабы она не грела ноут. если в винде обе карты работают после установки соответствующих др
<fgdgbvch> айверов, то в убунте нужно было прочесть море инфы о том, как ее хотя бы отключить дабы не спалить. и это только один из примеров
<andrex> ещё один филосов млин
<alogic> но ты согласен признать, что это охренеть-какой-нестандартный случай?
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, так ноут надо покупать под систему
<Kyshtynbai> +1
<andrex> !hardware
<ubuntuhelp> Список поддерживаемого в Ubuntu оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport . Если Вы хотите помочь в улучшении поддержки оборудования, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<andrex> ознакимившись с этим))
<icat72> )
<fgdgbvch> да ладно! сейчас почтив се ноуту идут с двумя видюхами одна из которых слабенькая для офисныых приложений например, а другая помошнее для игры и прочего hd контента
<artus> fgdgbvch, недокарточка для недо игр на недоноуте ? нуну
<alogic> ну почему сразу недо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: по второй сылке одна из команд cat /proc/version_signature
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cat: /proc/version_signature: Нет такого файла или каталога
<fgdgbvch> artus, ты знаешь модель моего ноута? нет? ну, вот и не надо умняк значит строить ;)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну это к эфиопам, они свою вики запустили)
<artus> fgdgbvch, а чегой, у тебя какой то особенный? спецсборка под заказ с расширеной батареей, адекватной видео и облегченный по самое ?
<Kyshtynbai> странный у тебя подход, товарищ. Если у тебя в винде всё работает и 5 лет по твоим словам стабильно и проще и всё сразу из коробки идёт, зачем тебе вообще другую ос ставить? если устраивает всё?
<fgdgbvch> моя дискретная видяха: ATI Radeon HD6490, 1 ГБ
<fgdgbvch> которую попроусти пришлось отрубить из-за того, что убунту не умеет с ней работать
<andrex> ну вот
<andrex> а нвидиа спокойно переключает
<andrex> такшто не надо ляля мне тут
<artus> и толку& у тебя печка стоимостью $** как опция
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, с вин покупал?
<alogic> и вообще, с какого бодуна проблема поддержки ATI-карт это проблема убунты? это проблема именно ATI и той поддержки, что они оказывают для Linux (а отнюдь не только для Ubuntu)
<artus> fgdgbvch, энто, давящий умняка, ссылочку на дистрибутив который умеет переключать, из линуксов вестимо
<fgdgbvch> с линуксом. семейства suse
<SergeyIT> fgdgbvch, так и пользуй сусе
<icat72> Ноут HP поди?)
<fgdgbvch> да
<fgdgbvch> Probook 4730s
<alogic> ага, и драйвер опенсорсный, без 3d и прочая поди.
<icat72> У меня такой же
<icat72> )
<Kyshtynbai> а... зачем в ноуте две видеокарты?
<Kyshtynbai> зачем вообще нужны две видеокарты?
<icat72> Тока я там не видел 2 карт
<fgdgbvch> как зачем? одна слабенькая для офисных приложений например, а вторая сильная для игр и hd фильмов
<SergeyIT> для экономии энергии
<artus> alogic, ну а чего ты хочеш то, чтоб хп воткнули сусю и чтоб там не работало видео)) ну написали костыль по договоренности, чтоб хоть как то работало для видимости
<alogic> artus: ну так вполне ожидаемо :)
<fgdgbvch> если ты сидишь например, в инете то рабоатет слабая темсамым потреббляя меньше электроэнергии, а когда включаешь какую-ниубдь игру то включается дискретная помошнее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раньше просто режимы энергосбережения делали в катах. а теперь 2 карты пихают. до чего техника дошла
<icat72> Лол)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, мысль маркетологов чтоб продать поболее железа не имеет границ )
<fgdgbvch> что лол?
<Kyshtynbai> нафиг это надо-то? что на писят рублей меньше в месяц заплатишь за свет? или чисто батарею экономить?
<fgdgbvch> две карточки нужна для того, чтобы ноут дольше работал от батереи!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для этого есть батареи повышеной емкости
<fgdgbvch> вот натога и надо!
<artus> я думал барарея обемнее надо ) а оказываетц вот оно че ))
<fgdgbvch> мда
<artus> попытка запилить мегаигровой ноут из того что было на складе :D
<fgdgbvch> давайте еще спросим нафига в ноуте вообще нужна видеокарта) вообще прелесть будет)
 * Kyshtynbai отродясь не юзал ноут от батарее. В каждой забегаловке уже и разетки и вай-фай.
<NoOova> а нафига в ноуте видеокарта
<alogic> ...и монитор
<fgdgbvch> ну, а если где-то в дороге нужно будет использовать ноут? например, в поезде?
<NoOova> ставищ ссш сервер и сидиш на ноуте с десктопа!
<Kyshtynbai> Мне лично это не надо. Я бы вообще ноут в поезд не взябы))) он здоровый и спереть могут)) на раз
<fgdgbvch> ну то тебе не надо, а другим может надо :P
<Kyshtynbai> в киев ездил так у меня ридер спёрли, свиньи
<Kyshtynbai> это да, с этим не спорю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoOova: и для этого тебе хватает малины за 25 баксов
<Lex_Sh> fgdgbvch: открытые дрова и mesa8.0?
<icat72> А всё началось с того, что ты поставил бету)
<fgdgbvch> Lex_Sh, кажись да
<Lex_Sh> тогда странно
<fgdgbvch> да у меня все криво и в 11.10 было
<Lex_Sh> а проприетарные тоже чтоле не пашкт?
<fgdgbvch> дрова ставил с сайта производителя
<Lex_Sh> а, то закрытые)
<fgdgbvch> а что за меса?
<Lex_Sh> !mesa
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mesa'
<fgdgbvch> впервые о таких вообще слышу
<Lex_Sh> это для открытых дров в основном надо
<Lex_Sh> которые xf86-video-ati
<fgdgbvch> и что они умеют переключать видекарты?
<Lex_Sh> у меня на Mobile HD5470 отлично пашет открытый драйвер
<andrex> mesa это opengl типа
<XuMuK> artus: переключать под линем толком не может ниодна
<fgdgbvch> а как ставятся?
<fgdgbvch> в двух словах хотя бы
<fgdgbvch> :)
<Lex_Sh> удаляется проприетарщина и ставятся открытые
<Kyshtynbai> никто гугл пикаса не юзает? как там окошечко плавающее отключить? в котором фото пикаса процессит?
<XuMuK> у нвидии bumblebee есть, что то типо optimusa, но и оно нелопилено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если бы ты не ставил проприетарные то radeon и mesa у тебя были бы изкоробки
<Lex_Sh> они насколько я знаю, в убунте по дефолту
<fgdgbvch> да не ставил я на новую бету проприетарные
<artus> XuMuK, знаеш, я как то сильной автономности от 17*" гроба особо не жду , посему ацкой необходимости в 2х видеокартах ну ниразу не испытываю )
<Lex_Sh> у меня вообще в бубунде радеоновский kms плющит экран конкретно так
<Lex_Sh> т*
<XuMuK> artus: да я там случайно твой ниг поставил, вапщето не тебе писал)
<Lex_Sh> да я чувствую, иксы ещё не скоро научатся без костылей переключать видюшки
<fgdgbvch> у меня сейчас вообще встроенная интеловская карточка работает, а радеон тупо выключен и не испольуется
<fgdgbvch> обыдно (
<fgdgbvch> а ведь я за него тоже заплатил...
<Lex_Sh> за кого*
<Lex_Sh> ?
<fgdgbvch> за дискретный радеон
<artus> Lex_Sh, это проблемы производителей железа ) которым начхать на своих пользователей)
<Lex_Sh> да с ноутами щас печально всё
<Lex_Sh> тут acpi и тот кривой у половины ноутов
<fgdgbvch> ну, я то мирюсь с потерей ибо в игры например, не играю, но сколько других пользователей выберут из-за такой ерунды винду? тотоже
<Lex_Sh> ну и чо
<Lex_Sh> я играю в венде)
<fgdgbvch> она то умеет переключаться между видяхами
<XuMuK> такая ж фигня
<Lex_Sh> всё таки нативный DirectX лучше чем ерез эмуляторы
<artus> а кому они надо такие пользователи? )) которым нефиг делать окромя как сношатцо с видео :D
<fgdgbvch> кстати, для маков убунту умеет переключаться между встроенной и дискретной видяхами, что влвойне пиально ибо кому нужна убунта на маках? )
<Kyshtynbai> мак не нужен. зашел тут в магазин посмотреть. 90 тыщ за нотбук хотят, совсем чокнулись.
<fgdgbvch> пичаль *
<fgdgbvch> а как думаете когда-нибудь убунта все-таки научится переключать карточки или этого никогда не произойдет?
<fgdgbvch> должен же когда-нибудь настать этот светлый день)
<XuMuK> с ати, видать, нескоро
<jlewka> всем приве
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а можно смотреть ввод\вывод другого пользователя в консоли
<jlewka> ну или того же пользователя из консоли
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/30/dogs/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как посмотреть, бета1 или 2 стоит? учитывая что это лубунту и гномсистеммонитор там нет
<alogic> JohnDoe_71Rus: lsb_release -a
<alogic> но у меня нет 100% уверенности, включают ли туда инфу насчет беты. должны бы, по идее.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> alogic: там только девелопмент бранч
<icat72> Домой, товарищи
<icat72> Всем до встречи
<[Raiden]> комент номер 32 и те что пару выше http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/83846.html#23
<Kyshtynbai> мужики, если сделать pwgen 12 2 >> pass.txt то почему-то в файле будут пароли без верхнего регистра, хотя если сделать без направления вывода, то будет выводится на коснольс верхним регистром, почему так?
<[Raiden]> keepasx
<Kyshtynbai> А?
<[Raiden]> советую , там есть генератор
<[Raiden]> и хранилка до кучи
<Kyshtynbai> Понял, спасибо.
<NoOova> keepass вообще тема
<NoOova> не предсавляю как ы я без нее был щас
<Kyshtynbai> а всё ж почему регистр теряется?
<[Raiden]> не пользовался, не знаю
<[Raiden]> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 12 | head -1
<[Raiden]> тут менятся )
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе да это вариант
<NoOova> хм а dd будет читать из urandom?
<[Raiden]> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 12 | head -10
<[Raiden]> NoOova: да
<User752[web]> Привет. Не могу запустить Gnome после смены пользователя. Работает только Gnome Classic. Ноут АСУС x52f Core i3 370M. Стоит Ubuntu 11.10.  Видео Intel GMA HD.
<Kyshtynbai> Прикольная софтинка. Спасибо Райден!
<Kyshtynbai> User752[web]: при логине можно выбрать оболочку вроде. Точно ты выбрал гном-шелл?
<User752[web]> Там только Gnome (без Shell), Gnome Classic и еще две убунты. Только что перепроверил
<Kyshtynbai> Ну собсна Gnome это то что тебе надо я так понимаю
<Kyshtynbai> убунты это юнити и юнити 2д
<baronos> User752[web]: gnome-shell --version в терминале выполни скажи какия версия стоит
<User752[web]> Да, только работает Classic
<User752[web]> GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1
<baronos> User752[web]: просто юзера сменил, а обратно он не впускает в гном-шелл?
<User752[web]> обычно впускает, но работает classic. Было несколько раз и такое, что невпускало в систему: черный экран и черточка горит
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: Выбераешь ГШ , а грузится классик?
<User752[web]> да
<[Raiden]> если да, то это нормальная реакция гнома , на проблему с композитом - читай дровами видео.
<[Raiden]> классик - fallback
<[Raiden]> glxgears крутится?
<User752[web]>  в "дополнительных настройках системы" на вкладке "Расширения Shell" пусто
<[Raiden]> значит не установлены
<baronos> в фаллбэк ты их и не увидишь
<User752[web]> "<[Raiden]> классик - fallback"   "<[Raiden]> glxgears крутится?"   -  этого не понял. Я - новичек)
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: запусти в терминале glxgears
<[Raiden]> классик сессия ещё имеет названия gnome3 fallback
<User752[web]> "<[Raiden]> значит не установлены"  - фчера (перед переустановкой убунты) ставил расширения, результат тот же
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: под этим юзером?
<User752[web]> запустил в терминале glxgears - закрутились шестеренки
<[Raiden]> как ставил?
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: ругани небыл оот шестеренок на терминал? кроме фпс?
<User752[web]> только что зашел в смену пользователя, выбрал Gnome, зашел в систему, шестеренки вращаются
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> интересный ответ
<User752[web]> в терминале вот что: Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<[Raiden]> ясно это не страшно
<User752[web]> потом куча подобного: 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.764 FPS
<[Raiden]> а вот это страшно - фпс низкий очень
<User752[web]> а что значут эти шестеренки?
<[Raiden]> возможно програмная отрисовка
<User752[web]> фпс и дальше идет  59-60
<[Raiden]> а... ну может в всинк упирается, если выше 60 не скачет. Тогда может и всё ок )
<baronos> 35364 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7072.780 FPS
<[Raiden]> baronos: у тебя интел?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: где посмотреть vsync и отключить ?
<User752[web]> да
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: для интела не знаю
<User752[web]> Видео Intel GMA HD
<baronos> [Raiden]: не, у меня как у него только на открытых дровах низкий на нвидиа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: радеон опен
<[Raiden]> baronos: как у него - intel gma
<baronos> знаю
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: да не знаю я
<[Raiden]> baronos: а причем тогда нвидия?
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'  - а набери в консоли и покажи вывод, если много то
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<alogic> коль скоро в канале активны явные монстры, повторю вопрос :)
<alogic> а вопрос про гном, забавная фигня происходит (ubuntu 10.04). решил перевесить кнопку "Sleep" на клаве с "Спящий режим" на "Заблокировать экран". Это легко получилось сделать через "Комбинации клавиш клавиатуры" - но после, допустим, ребута всё пропадает :) как бы
<alogic>  закрепить?
<alogic> причем оттуда, из заданный комбинаций, XF86Sleep не пропадает. Но при нажатии всё равно пытается спать уходить...
<User752[web]> !paste direct rendering: Yes OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile  OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11 OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 OpenGL extensions:
<alogic> *headdesk*
<User752[web]> выдает такое:
<alogic> имелось в виду использовать указанный урлы для copy/paste...
<User752[web]> direct rendering: Yes
<User752[web]> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<User752[web]> http://paste.pro/5146583   так?
<SergeyIT> User752[web], так отключи всинк
<alogic> йес :)
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: lf
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: вроде нормально всё , не знаю тогда почему ГШ не стартует
<User752[web]> как отключить всинк?
<SergeyIT> в файле /etc/environment  вставить vblank_mode=0
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: а набери ещё последнее  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p и скажи везде ли там yes
<User752[web]> ну когда ГШ работает, должна появиться прозрачность панели, доступны функции в доп. настройках системы, анимация всякая?
<User752[web]> везде
<[Raiden]> jr
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> у меня идеи кончились )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере подозрение на драйвер можно снять
<User752[web]> т.е. с драйвером все норм? А то я вчера устанавливал xorg, потом пришлось ОС сносить
<alogic> @_@
<artus> научи :)
<artus> как можно так ксорг поставить чтоб сносить ось, и главное зачем
<alogic> почему-то я сомневаюсь, что ставился именно xorg
<alogic> скорее речь о каком-то xserver-xorg-video-блабла
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: вроде норм. Одно сосмнение у меня есть. Если у тебя и3 с видеокартой в процессоре ,то может драйвер староват. Но может я вру, не сталкивался с интелами вообще
<User752[web]> хз, может что-то и напарил. Просто для меня это пока сложно
<User752[web]> [Raiden], как попробовать обновить его? к экспериментам готов
<User752[web]> "Если у тебя и3 с видеокартой в проце"  - так и есть
<baronos> User752[web]: ~/.xsession-errors содержимое на http://hastebin.com/
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: Спроси ещё кого-нить , почему ГШ может не стартовать. )
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<User752[web]> bash: /home/mavrody/.xsession-errors: Отказано в доступе
<[Raiden]> )
<alogic> красивый юзернейм :)
<[Raiden]> как там ммм2011 поживает?
<[Raiden]> не смог удержаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, спасибо. наконец то отключил vsync
<SergeyIT> как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как выше написали, в инвароментс записать
<User752[web]> а как узнать в терминале, что работает в данный момент ласик или шелл? Может все пашет?
<SergeyIT> а дрова открытые? Тогда нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1086 frames in 5.0 seconds = 217.017 FPS для моей встроенной думаю так и есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> r300: DRM version: 2.11.0, Name: ATI RS482, ID: 0x5975,
<SergeyIT> а колесо не дергается?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плавног
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: а что пишет  $DESKTOP_SESSION ? и ещё , если панели две , без расширений, то это точно фоллбэк
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, и хорошо )
<icat72> ребят, гном3 стоит ставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробовал видео, vlc в окне и на весь экран. тоже нормально
<SergeyIT> icat72, куда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на тумбочку его!
<icat72> на бубунту
<icat72> на нетбук
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на нетбук что нить полегче
<SergeyIT> icat72, версия?
<[Raiden]> ой , echo  $DESKTOP_SESSION , т.е.
<User752[web]> gnome-classic: команда не найдена
<icat72> 11.04
<User752[web]> gnome-classic
<User752[web]> environment под рутом нужно дополнять?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я под рутом писал
<SergeyIT> да
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: ну значит классик )
<icat72> стоит? )
<User752[web]> [Raiden], уже понял )
<User752[web]> в файле /etc/environment  вставил vblank_mode=0 . Там было: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: я помню в гноме где-то в панели управления ихней была информация о ссистеме или типа и там переключение на фоллбэк.
<[Raiden]> может руками сам преключал?
<User752[web]> какой командой убедиться, что всинк отключен? Это может быть причиной незапускания шелл?
<[Raiden]> ну или просто сессией промахнулся при логине
<[Raiden]> User752[web]: причиной незапускания не лдолжно. А у бедиться в тех же шестеренках ,если фпс выше 60 гц
<[Raiden]> хотя, может конечно видеокарта\дрова тормозят и менше 60фпс по другим причинам ))
<User752[web]> ну я только что выходил с рута, зашел под своей учеткой, выбрал "гном" = визуальных изменний нет
<User752[web]> фпс без измений: 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.011 FPS
<SergeyIT> так может перегрузиться надо, и glxgears глянуть
<User752[web]> я потом смогу вернуться в чат?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня шестеренки ругались ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<User752[web]> ладно, перезагружаю
<Kyshtynbai> мужики, вопрос, наверное, неумный, но всё же. Вот есть айпитейблс с фаерстартером. По умолчанию исходящий траффик разрешён. Можно ли описать подробнее, что это значит? Я имею ввиду, если приложение с моей машины первым
<Kyshtynbai> начала попытку устанавливать соединение с удалённым сервисом, то трафик для этого приложения будет разрешен как исходящий, так и входящий? я правильно понимаю? Например браузер посылает запросы серверу и он же должен
<Kyshtynbai> получать ответ от него, то ответы сервера будут входящим трафиком?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там наверно не трафик, а входящие и исходящие соединения имеются в виду
<Kyshtynbai> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот это похоже на правду, кстати
<Mavrody> какая команда запускает шестеренки?
<SergeyIT> glxgears
<Mavrody> ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.
<[Raiden]> а фпс изменился?
<Mavrody> та есть же))  3941 frames in 5.0 seconds = 788.129 FPS
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> а колесо не дергается?
<Mavrody> правда, я не понимаю, что это мне дает )
<Mavrody> шестеренки вращаются четко
<SergeyIT> асинхронную отрисовку
<Mavrody> шелл по прежнему не пашет
<[Raiden]> есть уже кто-то, кто допер, зачем так изменять версию ядра? 3.2.12 (3.2.0-20.33)
<[Raiden]> Mavrody: под другим юзером попробуй. Это как бы откинет возможное пробелмы с текущими настройками.
<[Raiden]> или пиши на форум, с описанием видеокарты, и т.д.
<Mavrody> под рутом пойдет?
<[Raiden]> я вообще кедовод
<[Raiden]> Mavrody: лучше создать обычного юзера
<Mavrody> что такой кедовод?
<[Raiden]> Mavrody: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Kyshtynbai> кто kde юзает
<icat72> какой версии кеды?
<baronos> [Raiden]: где на опеннет читал про оракл, который свою ось перевел на ядро 3,2 но название оставил 2.с чем то чтоб какие то там процессы или еще чтото нормально работало как бы думая что версия подходящая
<Mavrody> смена юзера не помогла, потом еще покопаюсь.
<[Raiden]> Это может быть. Однако в убунте понове всё. Хотя... Это же лтс, может дело в заботе о сервере , там бывают свои кривые модули к ядру и софт
<[Raiden]> у меня сча 3.3.0 , на десктопе это не вызывает проблем
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня так же на д7, вчера обновление было 3,2,13
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а вот где лежат у файрстартера его иконки, которые он кладёт в трей?
<alogic> Kyshtynbai: ммм... в /usr/share/pixmaps не глядел?
<Kyshtynbai> alogic: там, и правда, есть ярлычок, но вот трейных иконок нету :( . Бум искать!
<icat72> ну наконец-то я за компом
<icat72> весна
<icat72> креветок что ли поесть?
<icat72> ребят помогите новичку java поставить
<baronos> icat72: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/search/?q=java
 * TheFalkorr покраснел от смущения
<icat72> спасибо, добрый человек
<[Raiden]> писали бы на вики, балы бы польза
<[Raiden]> была*
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык возьми и скопируй туда
<[Raiden]> моя лень езё больше.
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> так.надо ребутнуть
<TheFalkorr> ютюб такой самостоятельный
<TheFalkorr> кудаб деться
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user Mavrody
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: не нравитя ммм?
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: пункт 2.12 правил:)
<TheFalkorr> а то чтот у нас по статье 2.12 недобор
<Lex_S> гг
<baronos> а че было то?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: прочти пункт и поймешь
<baronos> TheFalkorr: я про то что он где накосячил че то найти не могу(
<baronos> или мимо глаз попадает
<icat72> baronos, спасибо тебе большое, всё получилось
<icat72> теперь спокойно могу  с бубунтой трейдингом заниматься)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну ты прочти пункт 2.12 наконец
<baronos> icat72: незачто, в закладки поставь эту страницу
<baronos> TheFalkorr: имеешь ввиду то что он мавроди? у меня одноклассник мавроди был
<TheFalkorr> baronos: сочувствую
<baronos> редкая конечно фамилия да еще и с печальным прошлым но что теперь :D
<icat72> baronos, да, добавил в evernote )
<TheFalkorr> icat72: да ты там почитай и остальное
<TheFalkorr> авось что еще понравится
<TheFalkorr> icat72: советуй друзьям^_^
<icat72> у меня друзья - виндузятники )
<icat72> увидили терминал 1 раз и сказали, что это слишком сложно
<TheFalkorr> тыб им че другое показал бы
<icat72> центр прилжений? )
<TheFalkorr> кубик
 * baronos хохочет
<icat72> я и сам не знаю что это))
<User426[web]> так, установил pidgin, пытался присоедениться к чату получил бан. Как это исправить?
<icat72> ибо сам на убунте недавно
<[Raiden]> User426[web]: мавроди?
<User426[web]> да
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: сними )
<TheFalkorr> User426[web]: прочти правила.обрати особое внимание на пункт 2.12
<User426[web]> это: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin  ?
<TheFalkorr> !topic
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<icat72> а чего psi никт не пользует?
<icat72> хм
<icat72> блин
<Alagos> хз
<User426[web]> "2.12. Обсуждать любые материалы, нарушающие авторские права."  так на что  там обращать?
<artus> это ты какие такие правила куриш то?
<TheFalkorr> эммм
<baronos> Использовать псевдонимы, которые могут быть восприняты как нецензурные или оскорбительные по отношению к пользователям, а так же использовать в качестве имен адреса электронной почты, веб-сайтов, номера телефонов и
<artus> или опять со зрением не вышло?
<baronos> прочее, что может быть расценено как PR.
<TheFalkorr> http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы причем тут топик...
<baronos> походу псевдоним Мавроди тут один человек расценивает как нецензурное.
<icat72> )))))))))))
 * baronos спрятался
<User426[web]> ))
<artus> baronos, нет же, очередной пиар пирамид) ща начнет агитировать)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а на тебе до сих пор плюс за 2.5:)не доводи до греха
<baronos> TheFalkorr: вот поэтому спрятался;)
<User426[web]> не, в пирамидах не учавствую
<artus> сказал мавроди рисуя акции ммм
<User426[web]> т.е. нужно создавать другую учетку в пиджине и далее по инструкции?
<icat72> baronos: спасибо сенсей)
<TheFalkorr> User426[web]: ага.желательно избегать ники, попадающие од 2.12
<TheFalkorr> а там - милости просим
<User426[web]> еще не добавил чат, выскочило сообщение: " NickServ: (notice) Kovgan is not a registered nickname." что это?
<artus> это значит что Kovgan is not a registered nickname
<[Raiden]> !тшсл
<TheFalkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<TheFalkorr> и часто задаваемых все рассказано
<icat72> Согласно прогнозу, данному исследовательской компанией IDC, доля операционной системы Android вырастет до 31,1% мирового рынка интернет-устройств
<icat72> о как
<icat72> треть
<icat72> тогда как доля Windows сократится до 25,1%
<[Raiden]> да и фиг с ним.
<[Raiden]> у меня вообещ симбиан на мобиле
<[Raiden]> и она звонит
<[Raiden]> )
<icat72> )
<TheFalkorr> ох уж этот симбиан
<SergeyIT> еще один оффтопик появится )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: так звонит или звонит?
<[Raiden]> 2в1 , блин )
<fgdgbvch> народ, а какие еще кроме убунты вы можете посоветовать дистрибутивы? такие самые, самые жирные :)
<baronos> на Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel  как ты думаешь что скажут?
<TheFalkorr> fgdgbvch: ставь lfs
<icat72> бубунту)
<fgdgbvch> ну, ладно. тут вон есть и те, кто на kde сидит :)
<SergeyIT> генту
<TheFalkorr> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu по умолчанию. Для установки в Ubuntu выполните sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Доп. инфо: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ . Поддержку Вы можете получить на канале #kubuntu.
<Kyshtynbai>  это причем здесь? kde это не дистрибутив
<Kyshtynbai> это де
<icat72> да
<TheFalkorr> fgdgbvch: я один не вижу в слове десктоп энвайромент слова дистрибутив?
<blackcat> видимо имелось в виду "тут вон есть и те, кто на кубунте" :)
<artus> а кубунта это уже не убунта чтоль?
<blackcat> не-а. это дериватив :)
<TheFalkorr> это убунта
<artus> ога, именно дериватив
<blackcat> убунта - это если снести гном и поставить кеды :)
<blackcat> хотя, гм. сносить не надо :)
<artus> blackcat, мм, вопрос на засыпку, а чего собсно в слове убунта на гном то указывает? ась ?
<fgdgbvch> а что скажите насчет Mandriva и Fedora?
<blackcat> это не вопрос, это троллинг. я проигнорирую, пожалуй.
<SergeyIT> убунта - нынче юнити
<artus> @voice fgdgbvch
<TheFalkorr> blackcat: это как раз вопросс
<TheFalkorr> тока тссс
<icat72> не понравилась мандрива
<TheFalkorr> !rules | icat72
<ubuntuhelp> icat72: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fgdgbvch> а федора? :)
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user fgdgbvch 3600 проспись
<TheFalkorr> с огнем играют жеж
<icat72> )
<TheFalkorr> icat72: таки ты там вроде чтот говорил?
<icat72> по поводу?
<icat72> весна говорю
<TheFalkorr> ага
<TheFalkorr> наконец то
<TheFalkorr> вясняяяяя
<TheFalkorr> снег тает
<blackcat> ня!
<XuMuK> чо, пришла наконец?
 * TheFalkorr хрясть газеткой по blackcat
 * blackcat увернулся в самый последний момент
<icat72> уже весна, чуть-чуть мешает метр снега (с)
<TheFalkorr> отойди от моих тапок
<Kyshtynbai> я промок по уши с работы шел когда
<TheFalkorr> а у нас тут уже расстаяло
<TheFalkorr> основная масса
<icat72> у на только начало
<XuMuK> у нас тоже...
<icat72> нас*
<blackcat> тут еще вчера -3 было. юг, блин...
<icat72> чеернокот, а ты откель?
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: да что у вас то там за снег.полмиллиметра в музее если найти - вот уже снег
<blackcat> icat72: ростовская обл
<icat72> РОстооооооооов
<blackcat> блин. а мой второй клиент, который алогик, походу вырубился. пичаль.
<icat72> народ, а вы все программеры, админы и т.д.?
<XuMuK> ага... до единого)
<XuMuK> гг
<TheFalkorr> тут ходят мифы про великого работника яндекса, который раньше зависал тут.пока его не поглотил яндекс
<blackcat> лично я шото среднее :)
<TheFalkorr> шото среднее в эволюционной линейке?
<blackcat> типа того :)
<icat72> о как ты вопрс ставишь)
<[Raiden]> В Ubuntu Studio по умолчанию задействовано ядро Linux с патчами для увеличения отзывчивости.  -из ченчлога к бете2. Есть где-то список патчей?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в ченджлогах ядра
<TheFalkorr> на кернел ппа ченджлоги кстать выкладывают к ядрам
<[Raiden]> тогда как называется пакет с ядром в убунту-студио ))
<TheFalkorr> плюс на ланчпаде можно посмотреть
<TheFalkorr> linux kernel
<[Raiden]> смешно
<User426[web]> ерунда какая-то, создал учетку, пытаюсь войти в чат с пиджина, пишет: "вас изнали"
<TheFalkorr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.2.0-21.34
<[Raiden]> наверное это http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image-3.2.0-20-lowlatency
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эт с послднего залива
<[Raiden]> я думаю что ты даешь линк на сорцы с которых собирается гнерик
<TheFalkorr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux
<TheFalkorr> вот все билды
<icat72> smplayer иди vlc? ваши мнения?
<TheFalkorr> так там сурцы можно скачать
<[Raiden]> icat72: оба поставь
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: там ниже после ченджей есть сурцы
<icat72> [Raiden]: зачем оба?
<[Raiden]> я считаю что смплйер лучше, но он не перекроет весь функционал vlc
<TheFalkorr> балинский
<icat72> какой мне на нетбуке функционал? )
<TheFalkorr> как совместимый по английски будет?
<[Raiden]> icat72: ты сам себя спросил или меня ? :)
<icat72> [Raiden]: тоже верно)
<blackcat> TheFalkorr: compatible / compliant, по контексту
<TheFalkorr> во
<TheFalkorr> из головы вылетело
<blackcat> пятница, неудивительно :)
<[Raiden]> icat72: на нетбуке какая видеокарта?
<[Raiden]> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/l/linux-lowlatency/linux-lowlatency_3.2.0-21.29/changelog  - вот ченчлог, но тут нету чего-либо про патчи кроме аппармор
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я ж тебе сцылошко уже кинул на списки патчей и внедрений
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: там нету упоминаний про lowlatency или я не вижу )
<icat72> [Raiden]: хороший вопрос :D
<TheFalkorr> нет
<TheFalkorr> может внедрили в до этого заливе
<TheFalkorr> между бетами штук 4 вылетало ядер
<[Raiden]> нет, просто если были патчи, то и исходники пакета другие.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: прогляди несколько предыдущих
<[Raiden]> не те что у генерик
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: все патчи еще на кернел ппа
<TheFalkorr> лежат отдельно
<TheFalkorr> 7 метров патчей
<[Raiden]> ок, может гляну
<icat72> а где флешплаер?
<icat72> в хрме?
<baronos> блог смотрел? там же есть про флеш
<icat72> да вот как раз полез смотреть
<BlancoD> Всем привет
<BlancoD> Чем посмотреть фильм у которого звуковая дорожка отдельно лежит?
<icat72> таки не понял
<icat72> vlc вроде подхватывает
<BlancoD> фильм .mkv дорожка .mka
<BlancoD> влц не подхватил
<BlancoD> и даже в оциях влц не могу найти, есть ли там вообще подхват
<icat72> BlancoD: файл-открыть файл с параметрами?
<BlancoD> Похоже в нём вообще ничего нет про отдельную дорожку
<baronos> vlc - видео - дорожка субтитров - открыть
<BlancoD> baronos, Ооо!! Спасибо, не подумал в видео смотреть дорожку =)))
<BlancoD> только в аудио залезал, и в общие настройки в аудио
<BlancoD> =) оказывается, эвоно как всё!
<icat72> ctrl+shift+o ничё не даёт?
<BlancoD> baronos, Нет, похоже это только сабы открывает, а у меня то звук
<artus> smplayer бери
<baronos> оо а я плохо прочитал :D
<icat72> http://forum.runtu.org/index.php?topic=396.0 не?
<icat72> впрочем тут есть гуру, они помогут)
<BlancoD> icat72, ctrl+shift+o открывает окно, но оно тоже похоже только к сабам относится, доп звук дорожки там нет
<BlancoD> artus, сейчас попробую smplayer
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: smplayer
<icat72> BlancoD: глянь ссыль, может поможет
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0330/h_1333123571_6413899_d762d5ca1b.png
<BlancoD> icat72, И правда, не заметил я галочки "доп параметры" а за ней оказывается скрывается именно то что нужно
<[Raiden]> пользуясь случаем ))
<BlancoD> спасибо всем кто откликнулся  =)
<icat72> та не за шо
<icat72> вот кстати, за что люблю товарищей с линухом, они всегда отзывчивы в принципе
<[Raiden]> я бы не был так уверен
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> :)
<icat72> гентушников не беру в расчёт)
<icat72> шучу
<icat72> на личный опыт склоняюсь
<TheFalkorr> вообще райден дело говорит
<baronos> есть у кого плейлист корбина тв?
<User165[web]> Народ, при установки убунты можно выбрать разный размер установки, а в чем разница?
<blackcat> в размере? :)
<User165[web]> а еще:В?
<blackcat> если серьезно, я не очень помню, какой-такой _разный_ размер?
<User165[web]> установка из под виндовс
<[Raiden]> User165[web]: вроде бы в убунте нет выбора что ставить. А размеры разделов должны быть не меньше чем минимальные требования
<[Raiden]> вот и всё
<User165[web]> не понял
<blackcat> User165[web]: проще говоря, ты придумал про разный размер.
<[Raiden]> User165[web]: тебя тоже никто не понял, что за разный размер?
<blackcat> или неверно интерпретировал вопрос, заданный тебе инсталлятором.
<User165[web]> при установке выбираешь диск на который устанавливать и размер установки
<blackcat> и?
<blackcat> по сути, тебя спрашивают: тебе сколько для убунты гигов не жалко?
<[Raiden]> User165[web]: если укажешь больше чем надо удет свободное место :) Если меньше - будут проблемы
<[Raiden]> что не ясно?
<User165[web]> все ясно)
<User165[web]> какие проблемы только будет
<[Raiden]> User165[web]: установщик позволяет создавать разделы и менять размеры существующих
<blackcat> эээ, не позволяет
<[Raiden]> по / я бы не советовал менее 5 гб
<blackcat> [20:32:37] <+User165[web]> установка из под виндовс
<[Raiden]> а..
<User165[web]> окау
<[Raiden]> тогда фиг знает
<blackcat> но в принципе, 10 гигов тебе должно хватить на очень многое
<[Raiden]> 10 лучше чем 5 ) с 5 надо будет чистить
<Sergey_IT> новое ядро приехало в 12.04
<[Raiden]> врятли последнее
<Sergey_IT> в декабре последнее будет
<blackcat> xD
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 12.04.1 наверное выйдет вместе с 12.10
<[Raiden]> +-
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: 19 июля
<TheFalkorr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<[Raiden]> ок )
<TheFalkorr> обновления сборок обычно в январе и июле-августе
<baronos> как только релизх будет все обновятся снова на следующую версию и будут орать что плохо работает и падает :D
<[Raiden]> обязательно )
<TheFalkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/post/141017/
<[Raiden]> >> релиз Ubuntu 12.04 большой победой
<[Raiden]> После 11 ветки даже релиз болгенос большая победа.
<[Raiden]> с лора
<TheFalkorr> хосспаде.ты дома все, что от бомжей пьяных услышал, тоже рассказываешь?
<[Raiden]> гг
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: васисдас?
<Sergey_IT> обновился
<TheFalkorr> и?зачем ребут то?
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr, так ядро новое
<TheFalkorr> знаю.токшо проверил обновы
<TheFalkorr> 87 метров
<Sergey_IT> у меня больше 100М было
<sam002> Все уже видели новость про ubuntu на 8б-итном atmega1284p?
<TheFalkorr> ну я просто сегодня уже джва раза обновлялся
<TheFalkorr> sam002: бойан
<sam002> Чёрт))
<fgdgbvch> народ кто что думает о третьем гноме?
<blackcat> я пока дружу со вторым :)
<TheFalkorr> а я вообще нетолерантен и не дружу с гномами
<fgdgbvch> и почему в системном мониторе убунту написано про гном? убунта ведь это юнити? или я чего-то не понимаю?
<fgdgbvch> просто только недавно с убунту общаюсь :)
<blackcat> fgdgbvch: юнити не на пустом месте родилась.
<sam002> Думаю, что от выпуска к выпуску много изменений, активно пилят. Подожду до первой чистки кода))
<blackcat> по сути, это альтернативный интерфейс для "gnome desktop environment"
<fgdgbvch> а убунта от гнома когда-нибудь избавиться? извиняюсь заранее если глупость написал )
<Sergey_IT> а надо?
<fgdgbvch> хз )
<blackcat> да, глупость. потому что * избавится
<fgdgbvch> просто читал, что третий гном все хают
<blackcat> а типа юнити не хаяли.
<fgdgbvch> даже больше юнити)
<blackcat> и кеды4, к примеру, ой как хаяли
<Sergey_IT> fgdgbvch, кончай слухи читать - ставь и пользуй
<Kyshtynbai> вот что значит фраза "убунту это юнити"? ну ты бы хоть википедию чтоль почитал http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Среда_рабочего_стола
<fgdgbvch> я его на опенсюзе видел. не очень мне он понравился. шрифты ккие-то уродские там
<blackcat> а просто здоровенный процент юзверей ленив и инертен в части перехода на новые интерфейсы. всё кажется непривычным, а поэтому неудобным, а поэтому плохим.
<fgdgbvch> да и вообще неудобный он какой-то ИМХО
<blackcat> хотя бывают неудобства не кажущиеся, да.
<Sergey_IT> это дело привычки
<blackcat> о чём я и.
<TheFalkorr> blackcat: вот.теперь я тебя за человека начинаю считать
<blackcat> TheFalkorr: лучше за кота.
<Sergey_IT> за черного человека?
<andrex> мда
<blackcat> не то чтобы мне было какое-то дело, если честно... но иногда приятно :)
<TheFalkorr> blackcat: иш че задумал.тебе до кота как пешком до воронежа
<TheFalkorr> blackcat: спроси у знаюших людей:)что лучше - когда я за человека считаю, или когда нет:)
<TheFalkorr> *щ
 * blackcat пожал плечами
 * TheFalkorr хочет нормального тунца под убунту
<blackcat> если это означает меньше шанс попасть под горячую руку -  см. выше.
<TheFalkorr> ой от горячей руки ниче не спасет:)
<blackcat> хе :)
<blackcat> а долбаную кнопку Sleep я застрелюсь, но пролечу.
<TheFalkorr> кстати о руках
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты скок уже поднадзорный элемент?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: эмм, сутки вроде, а чего?
<TheFalkorr> @devoice baronos
<XuMuK> а не третьи пошли?
<TheFalkorr> а то что ты как алкоголик
<pr0mode> драсте ))
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<blackcat> здрасте, олексей батькович :)
<blackcat> хе. победил :) как обычно, всё было так просто... http://www.vyvy.org/main/en/node/219
<Sergey_IT> так это очевидно
<blackcat> про gconf-editor? да-да, разумеется.
<blackcat> а всё равно перекрывает то что задано в gnome-keyboard-properties. ну хоть спать не уходит, и то хлеб.
<Kyshtynbai> Чем эффективнее всего папку с фото сжать для бэкапа? Цель - сжать как можно сильнее в целях экономии места.
<Sergey_IT> rm
<XuMuK> ничем, фотки плохо сжимаюцо
<XuMuK> даже bzip их не особо в размере уменьшает
<Kyshtynbai> да я так и понял таром, севен зипом пробовал, размер директории и архива почти одинаковый...
<Sergey_IT> уменьшать разрешение
<XuMuK> качечтво теряецо
<User253[web]> помогите с регистрацией на форуме. при регистрации ошибся в e-mail: @gmail.ru вместо @gmail.com. Теперь письмо активации не приходит. куда писать в поддержку ubuntu.ru не знаю
<Sergey_IT> да
<blackcat> User253[web]: заведи на gmail.ru одноименный ящик :)
<User253[web]> )))
<User253[web]> в результате логин тоже уже занят
<TheFalkorr> http://gmail.ru/users/reg/
<TheFalkorr> User253[web]: сделал пересылку и радуйся
<TheFalkorr> потом почту поменяешь на форуме
<User253[web]> попробуем
<User253[web]> спасибо за совет
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить знает, Убунта нормально будет работать на AMD Brazos E240?
<Onkeltem> И какую ставить - 32 или 64 бит?
<andrex> 16
<[Raiden]> я бы взял 64, расход по памяти правда выше, но как бы и побыстрей местами
<Onkeltem> А, то есть это 64-разрядный проц, да?
<Onkeltem> А дрова нормальные приедут?
<[Raiden]> да
<Onkeltem> гуд спс
<[Raiden]> дрова не знаю, если ты про видео )
<[Raiden]> гуглить надо
<Onkeltem> Лан, попробуем  )
<[Raiden]> их как бы два, открытый и закрытый. 1 из заведется наверное , а может и оба
<andrex> а может и не одного)
<[Raiden]> я погуглил, правда е350 нагуглился, в общем заводятся
<andrex> ну у меня всё нормально было на 64 битках, до некоторого времени, ща тока винцо гонит чёто
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<[Raiden]> не знаю правда как вайн+радеон дружат )
<andrex> у меня не радеон
<andrex> не в д7 оно ругаетцо но ставит, правда собрать пришлось из дебов вабще какойто инвалид получился
<[Raiden]> я не счита ючто убунту прям 1в1 дебиан. Так что проблем ыдебиана меня мало беспокоят
<andrex> хы это скорее убунту проблемы. под ней у меня вабще работать не хотел
<[koshka]> Привет :-D
<andrex> ку
<pr0mode> итебе привет ))
<[koshka]> Меня перевели на 5 курс :-D
<pr0mode> эмм, так учебный год не закончился ещё ведь ...
<andrex> ну в вузах по разному бывает
<[koshka]> Так я заочно. Сессию сдала
<[koshka]> И все окау
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, <3
<pr0mode> ну я как бы и в вузах учился, и на очке и заочно тоже и небыло такого чуда никогда)))
<[koshka]> Ну у нас же евро 2012
<[koshka]> Сместили учебный год
<pr0mode> все сдавали сессию зимой и летом
<[koshka]> Сессия должна была быть в июне
<[koshka]> А перенесли на март
<[koshka]> И конец года у нас в мае
<pr0mode> прикольно, жаль что только сразу диплои не дали или бы сократили ещё года учёбы и сделали бы как на очке 4 ))
<bosyi> какой город?
<bosyi> там где евро 2012
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, важна страна, город не имеет значения
<andrex> росспутия
<Sergey_IT> укропольша
<andrex> ну да
<blackcat> полуина
<bosyi> я имел в виду в каком гододе в вузе учится [koshka]  ))
<andrex> ну мы так и поняли, и ответили)
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, заочно - город не имеет значения
<[koshka]> С крыма я
<bosyi> ау точно. понятно
<Sergey_IT> это город такой )
<[koshka]> А евро 2012 в донкцке, харькове и киеве
<bosyi> а львов не город что - ли?
<andrex> деревень ка
<[koshka]> А при чем тут крым ваще не понимаю
<bosyi> ни при чем. а из крыма - город на попережье моря?
<[koshka]> А учусь я в симферополе
<[koshka]> А живу в феодосии
<bosyi> хм. я думал что ускоренная прорама только в городах которые принимаю евро
<[koshka]> Я тоже так думала
<[koshka]> А хер
<bosyi> andrex, а ты где живешь то?
<andrex> росспутия
<andrex> оно везде
<baronos> он из фсб, не смог айпи определить вот и спрашивает кто где :D
<andrex> )
<bosyi> не ну просто человек город деревнькой называет, вот и интересно в каком же городе он живет
<baronos> вот что значит хорошо настроеные биологические часы, чувство и ощущения такие как будто уже 2-3часа ночи и хочется спать. а время всего то 23.00 почти :D
<[koshka]> Так
<[koshka]> Раб мой
<[koshka]> Я комп.сети сдала
<andrex> baronos: приходи кнам, часы биологические будут точнее идти
<baronos> andrex: эт же в сибирь надо, а я туда не хочу вообще :)
<baronos> [koshka]: поздравляю, умненька кошечка ;)
<[koshka]> baronos, и курсач на 5 :-D
<andrex> гугл помог?
<andrex> xD
<baronos> [koshka]: молодец :)
<[koshka]> Нетт
<[koshka]> Без гугла
<Sergey_IT> а голова то на что!
<andrex> чтобы весу прибовляла)
<sam002> кушать в неё))
<Sergey_IT> может еще и орехи колоть? )
<toxa> ребята помогите разобраться... купил беспроводную мышь, подключил a4tech g10-730f , вот... и теперь при нажатии комбинаций ctrl+w или ctrl+f или ctrl+p открывается xterm терминал... блин как это поправить!!! заглавную з не набрать теперь даже... я не говорю уже о поиске по текс
<toxa> ту....
 * baronos заварил кофе с коньячком
<andrex> помоему ктото уже был с точно такойже мыкой, прада с другой проблемой
<andrex> ш*
<andrex> какаято проблемная мышка...
<pr0mode> baronos: кстати -это идея ;)
<toxa> я и был.....
<toxa> она ещё тормозила...
<toxa> из-за чего это может быть?...
<andrex> а гденибудь кроме бубунты  её пробовал?
<Kyshtynbai> Шо ж на ночь кофе-то
<toxa> нет
<toxa> у меня дома только ubuntu
<toxa> производитетль выпустил софтинку, но только под винду
<toxa> в виртуалку её пробросить не получилось, чтобы там настроить: начинается жуткий тупняк при пробросе usb
<toxa> а специально винду ставить.... чтобы настроить мышь.... я на такие уступки не пойду!!! :)
<toxa> в чём причина подобных вызовов xterm ? неправильный подрузившийся драйвер usb-мышиного брелка?....
<andrex> да куданибудь с вендой хотябы её воткнуть, может она бракованная у тебя, то тормозит теперь вот это
<toxa> :)))))) ну xterm в windows точно не откроется.... а работать там будет..... сейчас она без торозов работает, после смены порта usb
<andrex> а клавиату ра тоже усб походу?
<andrex> и лучше напиши на форум, с логами и прочей текстовнёй. тут спят походу, а я не понимаю как может мыш влиять на клаву, если конечно очень хорошо усбшник поменяли
<baronos> упал убунту.ру чтоли?
<andrex> а может работы какие нибудь ведут
<baronos> я себя под песенку подсадил)
<[koshka]> Блин
<[koshka]> Инет
<blackcat> кыс-кыс :)
<[koshka]> 13
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[koshka]> blackcat, ^_^
<pr0mode> )
<Alagos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, Понг понг понг...
<Alagos> Кошка, кстати, ты ником под админов косишь или так случайно вышло?
<artus> это видать чтоб в переди паравоза бежать))
<andrex> хм у админов спец ники появились
<baronos> :)
<artus> andrex, че, где? :D
<andrex> artus: я вопрос к кошке прокоментил)
<adskibiz> а я себе рабочий стол забацал..
<adskibiz> из дерева и жалеза..
<User102[web]> Доброго вечепа всем. Есть вопрос..
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: всё поставил, полёт нормальный. Даже нашел проприетарные дрова с AMD/ATI
<Onkeltem> Вопрос - какая прога есть похожая на Picasa?
<User102[web]> Есть два харда на каждом по системе 1-W7, 2-Ubuntu.
<User102[web]> При копировании файла 3Гб с Виндовс на Убунту, стартует копирование со скоростью 30мб/с, но со временем падает до скорости 4,7.
<Kyshtynbai> да и пикаса есть полёт нормальный
<User102[web]> А на последней секунде копирования зависает до минуты. И загрузка процессора более 50 а то и 100 процентов.
<Kyshtynbai> а так f=spot по-моемц
<User102[web]> То есть проблема в том что пишет сначала время копирования 3 минуты, а реальное время из-за падения скорости раза в 2 больше.
<User102[web]> Помогите советом как решить?
<[Raiden]> сча вместо фспота shotwel
<artus> User102[web], вот так хреново работает драйвер ntfs
<User102[web]> Заранее спасибо
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<Kyshtynbai> единственное чем меня бесит пикаса - там при добавлении фото появляется плвающая панелька пикселей сто на писят и её не удалить.
<Kyshtynbai> поверх окон.
<balahonow> а модем манагер допилили в 12 ? кто пробывал?
<Alagos> модем менегер?
<Alagos> networ-manager?
<balahonow> нетворк манагер ошибся
<Alagos> network*
<Alagos> А что с ним раньше не так было7
<balahonow> сразу нормуль а потом косячит как хочет т.е. не хочет подключать жсм исдма или вопче пропадает
<balahonow> ставиш чистую систему жсм с первого раза , повтыкал туда сюда усб модем и на завтра гемор то модема нет то жсм разорвано и непытавшись подключится даже
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Ну я ставил modem-switch
<Alagos> или как там его
<Alagos> И все работало на ура
<Alagos> Но это только потому, что модем 3-х режимный. Как флешка, как сд и как модем. А так - все работало ок
<balahonow> модем и тел одинаково ведут себя ,
<artus> чего только не делаю чтоб не выпилить 1н раз корявый вирт сдром из модема и не сношать себе мозг
<balahonow> модем только модем зеро сд и флешка отключены
<artus> balahonow, ну так бс значит так себя ведет, игратцо с настройками подключения надо , а для этого надо поднимать коннект под wvdial
<Kyshtynbai> чтобы грохнуть всю инфу на ext3  харде достаточно просто сделать sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1 ?
<balahonow> из вебмина гном ррр нормуль конектит но так неудобно , заходи конекть ...
<Kyshtynbai> не юзай вебмин
<balahonow> не..
<balahonow> модем даж не пытается звонить
<artus> balahonow, ага , знать 1н раз прописать конфиг коннекта лень, зато стремный вебмин юзать можно, ога )
<balahonow> нажимаеш конект а он тебе в ответ жсм разорвано
<balahonow> еслиб все знал ..
<artus> главное че, главное в логи не смотреть :D
<balahonow> ну стеиный не стремный незнаю но модем тока из него нормально конектит
<balahonow> и де их глянуть могу ша подкинуть модем попробую
<artus> все там же гле и всегда , в /var/log/
<balahonow> вот тока тел на кабель а он мне жсм разорвано , блин!!
<baronos> artus: я вот тут че подумал, у некоторых сип провайдеров есть сип акк в скайпах, если добавить в гталк gtalk2voip то теоретически можно позвонить на сип с перенаправлением на скайп. с сипнет не прокатило((
<artus> baronos, у задарма вроде как шаровый гейт на скайп
<artus> по крайней мере из гугловойса можно организовать :D
<artus> а вообще надо перебиратся на гталк )
<baronos> artus: надо попробовать, и тогда не придется с акк гвойса мучатся)
<Alagos> artus: ты себе мультизагрузочную флешку не делал ?
<artus> baronos, ну чего, 3 минуты и у меня номер прямой америкосовский привязан к гугловойсу ))
<artus> Alagos, делал, а толку ? )
<Alagos> artus: на грабе2?
<artus> и на грабе
<Onkeltem> А какой пакет надо ставить, чтобы в NM появился PPPoE?
<artus> он там по дефолту есть
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: дсл тоже самое
<Kyshtynbai> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<Alagos> artus: а по какому из мануалов делал?
<[koshka]> Alagos: !
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: в 11.10 есть резервное копирование
<artus> вот если б я еще помнил )) давно это было
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: спасибо )
<Alagos> [koshka]: привет
<Kyshtynbai> Я на 10.04 )
<[koshka]> привет)
<[koshka]> [Raiden]: привет ;)
<[Raiden]> привет )
<Alagos> artus: у меня что-то не выходит сделать загрузочную флешку на грабе втором для бубунту...
<Alagos> Не могу понять где я косячу...
<Kyshtynbai> и потом я хочу весь / забэкапить, а на работающей системе при смонтированно / ... как-то даже не знаю. имхо это непрально
<artus> Alagos, зуб даю в конфигах ))
<Onkeltem> AMD E240 - томоз
<Onkeltem> тормозной
<[Raiden]> переключись на юнити2д или что там у тебя
<[Raiden]> можт полегчает
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: скопируй его с живого диска в какую-то директорию
<Alagos> artus: а у тебя есть конфиг работающей флешки загрузочной? Именно на грабе :)
<Kyshtynbai> та лан, я ссылок нагуглил, вся ночь впереди чтоб их покурить, к утру глядишь забэкапю-с
<artus> Alagos, да вот фиг его знает , блин, на фики убунты эти конфиги даже есть, есть даже уже готовые конфиги с кучей прописаных дистров, имей совесть, там гуглить 3 минуты
<Alagos> Ну вот я готовый и пробовал. Ну и по инструкции делал. И ничего не грузится...
<[koshka]> че то у меня склероз походу
<[koshka]> в tty зашла.  и не помню короче че писать надо
<[koshka]> это лечится?
<artus> гг
<[koshka]> какой там cat login
<[koshka]> не помню я че писала :D
<artus> пиши ping 127.1
<[koshka]> да нет
<[koshka]> логин надо
<Kyshtynbai> !cloning
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы скопировать список всех пакетов на другую машину, выполните "aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages", переместите my-packages на другую машину и выполните там:
<ubuntuhelp> "sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install". См. также !automate
<[koshka]> че то у меня явно склерозик
<balahonow> а модем то Activation (ttyACM0) failed
<balahonow> :-(
<artus> мваахахаа,.. слабовата выдержка )
<Kyshtynbai> кто как / бэкапит? когда надо юзать dd, а когда tar, например?
<artus> нафига тебе dd ?
<[koshka]> artus: не отвлекайся
<Kyshtynbai> хотел хард целиком скопировать. Хотя это лишнее наверно
 * artus юзает клонзилу и не мучает себе моск
<Kyshtynbai> а /proc и /sys же не надо в архив?
<artus> конечно когда надо склонить именно винт
<Kyshtynbai> клонзилла прямо по живому может или надо загрузочный делать?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: если структуру фс не надо сохранять, то тар и места меньше займет. А если скажем надо диски клонировать то дд
<artus> у меня она на 128 метровой флешке живет
<[Raiden]> хотя у дд есть 1 плюс
<balahonow> :'(:-(
<Kyshtynbai> пасиб бум думать
<[Raiden]> его можно монтировать и потом и даже юзать как бычный диск
<[Raiden]> о*
<[koshka]> че то ники все синие
<[koshka]> пока присмотришься
<[koshka]> )
<Kyshtynbai> я не вполне понимаю такой момент. если dd с меньшего диска на больший, лишний объём большего пропадает?
<[Raiden]> да
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<[Raiden]> partimage вроде умел ресайзить, но не знаю с какими фс совместим
<BlancoD> [Raiden], Слушь, а дд можно делать из шифрованного раздела, или может сам дд как-то шифровать?
<BlancoD> Типа подключения дд но со сложным паролем
<[Raiden]> из зашифрованного можно. Ему пофиг что читать
<[Raiden]> после можно файл шифровать, наверное - я не пробовал )
<BlancoD> Но сам он уже буден не шифрованный, я правильно понял?
<[Raiden]> если можно шифрануть любой файл ,то почему имидж нельзя ? )
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: будет файл с копией фифрованного раздела, а сам , ну нет наверное )
<[Raiden]> не знаю как ответить.
<BlancoD> Ну я просто не совсем понимаю как хронятся данные на шифрованном разделе, ведь если раздел шифрован, значит и данные там хронятся не в совсем обычном виде, а дд копирует посекторно.
<BlancoD> Вот и подумал что он должен быть шифрован как и сам раздел.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да
<BlancoD> Пойду мануал покурю =)
<[Raiden]> можно и так сказать.
<[koshka]> спокойной ночи ребята )
<[koshka]> ^_^
<[Raiden]> сн
<Alagos> клонинг на aptitude
<Alagos> А его уже нет в стандартной убунте. А на apt-get нельзя список пакетов получить?
<[Raiden]> каких?
<[Raiden]> апт-гет нет, поиск apt-cache и dpkg с ключами
<virtus_> vsem privet
<baronos> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<virtus_> kto podskajet kak rabotaiet ubuntu na sony vaio
<artus>  @kick virtus_ тебе же сказали уже
<artus> @kick virtus_ тебе же сказали уже
<artus> @mode -b *!~mavrody@*
<baronos> :)
<baronos> освободил мавроди :D
<virtus_> admin netu ruskovo voda komp s frantsii ho4iu uznati vozmojno li ustanovyt ubuntu na sony vaio kak budet rabotati sistema plizz help
<baronos> virtus_: залей образ на флешку\cd загрузись с негои проверь
<artus> @kick virtus_ это твои проблемы , есть транслит ту
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> успел))
<artus> вот если до него после второго раза не доудет, то смысла ему чего либо ставить никакого ))
<artus> *q
<Alagos> Как восстановить файл, удалённый через шифт+дел?
<[Raiden]> почитай про photorec , может поможет
<Alagos> Спасибо
<baronos> а мне нравится что на просто delete не удалить файл :D
<Kyshtynbai> хм. а как вы флешки с клонзиллой делаете? Пытаюсь делать по мануалу черех tuxboot, но бинарник выдаёт ошибку http://pastebin.com/0wMRaLnb, а деб-пакет не ставится с ошибкой такой: http://pastebin.com/B2TP24WT
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php вот как тут написано так и делал
<debunt> re
<Kyshtynbai> да, это уж я прочел). щас попробую вручную, таксбут этот у меня отказывается ставиться и запускаться).
<debunt> как убрать статус с аплета-сообщений
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а вообще не страдай фигней, запусти унетбутин, выбери там кклонзилу и нареж на флеш, ато ищеш понимаеш приключений )
<Kyshtynbai> и то верно. хотя в мануале не рекомендуеца унетбутин) .щас флешку найду маленькую)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, я им делал
<artus> Kyshtynbai, какраз нашол куда пристроить 128 метров ))
<baronos> что то я про аплет сообщений не понял ничего, мой апплет экстрасенсорики отключен
<Kyshtynbai> были ж времена) щас флешки по тридцать два гига стоят по пятачок за кило а я помню видел Хард на 500 мегабайт. здоровыыый такой
<Kyshtynbai> )
<baronos> debunt: в юнити конверт постоянно синий даже когда прочитанно сообщение что ли?
<debunt> baronos: нет, там в сети; отошел; занят как убрать
<debunt> с конвертика
<baronos> а вот это я хз)
<debunt> (
<baronos> ща снесу ченить в виртуалке посмотрю может удалится :D
<debunt> baronos: а как индикатор клавиатуры убрать(кирпич)?
<Kyshtynbai> а вот теоретический вопрос: клонзила одинаково по времени будет копировать, например, стагиговый хард, заполненный на 90% и его же, но заполненного на скажем 30%? Это я к тому, переносить мне видео на другие харды или нет
<Kyshtynbai> смысла).
<Kyshtynbai> *стогиговый
<baronos> хмм, ну разделить их ни как, а вот попробовать заменить на флаги можно попробовать.
<debunt> baronos: просто чтоб его не было
<artus> Kyshtynbai, у меня бекап с сжтием 250 гигового винта с инвой на 40к гиг, соответственно выжла но выхоте тоже 40к гиг заняло гдето мин 40-час, точно не помню
<artus> Kyshtynbai, это оно ддшило все, разложило каждый раздел в отдельный образ
<baronos> debunt: вообще его отключить можно, но нужно будет возможно настраивать в конфигах раскладку.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а вообше тести) мне и таром хватает бекапов )
<Kyshtynbai> угу, понятненько, мерси
<debunt> baronos: а дай ссылку как
<Kyshtynbai> тар дело хорошее). просто пока хочу попробовать клонинг: лежит ёмкий хард со внешним питанием одинокий. вот как хранилку капитального юэыкапа диска и хочу его поюзать).
<baronos> debunt: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.keyboard active false
<debunt> baronos: reboot?
<baronos> debunt: надо будет перезапустить gnome-settings-daemon
<baronos> debunt: или ребут
<baronos> debunt: но погоди
<baronos> debunt: какой комбинацией меняешь раскладку?
<debunt> alt shift
<baronos> debunt: щас скажу где что прописать и потом ребут
<baronos> debunt: sudo gedit /etc/default/keyboard открывай
<debunt> ну
<baronos> debunt: и вот такую строку делай XKBOPTIONS="grp:alt_shift,grp_led:scroll"
<baronos> сохраняй и в ребут
<debunt> есть такая
<debunt> baronos: XKBOPTIONS="grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<debunt> почти
<BlancoD> решил от скуки попробовать дебиан, на виртуалбокс поставить. И сразу вопрос к знатокам, http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.4/amd64/bt-dvd/ первый двд сам дебиан, а остальные 7 пакеты программ?
<baronos> пробуй перезагрузись, если не будет переключать, то пиши в личку мне странслита а то кикнут тут)
<artus> BlancoD, с вопросами по дебиану на канал оного , ога?
<baronos> блин забыл посмотреть((
<andrex> мы не знаем что такое дебиан)
<baronos> ))
<BlancoD> artus, ну ведь не совсем оффтопик =)
<artus> не, ну ты издеваешся? ))
<baronos> BlancoD: на всех этих двд пакеты вмсето репозитория
<andrex> и эти двд впринцепи ненужны для установки
<andrex> да и двд ненужно
<BlancoD> Нашол описание, http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/index.html.ru но уж очень большое, эт мне на всю ноч =) вот и решил спросить, что бы не тормозить сильно. Но в принципе уже нашол дебиан канал.
<User939[web]> baronos: получилось только я _togle приписал
<baronos> User939[web]: ага я порворонил это сорри))
<User939[web]> )
<baronos> а вот со статусом че то кисло как то
<User939[web]> baronos: как это хоть называется то
<baronos> User939[web]: а фиг его знает, я гном3 юзаю :D indicator что то там наверно )
<baronos> User939[web]: indicator-status-provider-mc5 вот этот вроде
<User939[web]> а в aptitude где отображается что пакеты установлены
<baronos> щас на виртуалке проверю
<baronos> нет не этот
<User939[web]> а этот "indicator-status-provider-pidgin " можешь проверить?
<baronos> мщас проверю
<baronos> гыы, а не хочешь вообще удалить апплет конверт?)))
<baronos> так как пиджин не стоял и пакет этот не установлен.
<baronos> хз вообщем че там отвечает за это.
 * Kyshtynbai ребутится и делать бэкап.
<Alagos> sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb1
<Alagos> Device is too small (0kiB).  Minimum NTFS volume size is 1MiB.
<Alagos> Это при том что раздел 4 гига...
<Alagos> Что не так?
<[Raiden]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<[Raiden]> покажи
<Alagos> Уже по другому сделал
<Alagos> Подскажите, а первычные и расширенные разделы отличаются нюансами форматирования?
<[Raiden]> они вообще не форматируются, это область где создаются ещё разделы
<[Raiden]> фактически экстендет вообще не раздел, а ещё одна запись типа мбр
<[Raiden]> д*
<Alagos> А, теперь понял. Я читал про это, но думал что его как раздел тоже можно использовать )
<Alagos> Кстати, а если через fdisk не задать тип файловой системы, то ее и отформатировать нельзя будет? Или можно?
<[Raiden]> поэтому и пишет 0кб, там запись 512 байт
<[Raiden]> пользуй gparted , визуально оно яснее
<Alagos> Да, в расширенной области так и есть
<[Raiden]> и формат там же есть
<Alagos> Та не, терминал - наше все
<Alagos> Попробовал отформатировать - все сработало
<Alagos> Смысла через fdisk вводить тип файловой системы отпал)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ты делал загрузочную флешку с виндоззз и ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> в былы вреена делал мультибут, но не на флэшке и с помощью проги которая скоре всег оуже давн осдохла )
<Alagos> Ну и сейчас такие проги есть, но хочеться на grub2
<[Raiden]> груб всетаки больше для загрудки линукс с хдд )
<[Raiden]> з
<[Raiden]> с сд например использовался isolinux
<[Raiden]> может и сча используется
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-31
<Alagos> Ну я вот нашел способ через grub2 это сделать. Сейчас лью файло на флешку. Не знаешь, а прогресс бар для cp еще не придумалы? :)
<[Raiden]> я чаще использую mc
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/99187/
<[Raiden]> вот ещё нашлось, патч для цп , уже не развивается http://www.beatex.org/web/advancedcopy.html
<[Raiden]> во http://habrahabr.ru/post/65384/
<[Raiden]> бб
<User865[web]> где можно мекачать SinclairWin7Linux.iso
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<[koshka]> Ля ля ля
<TheFalkorr> топо
<TheFalkorr> ля
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, как дела? ^_^
<TheFalkorr> нормально
<NoOova> народ помогите пожалуйста
<NoOova> убунта висит на checking battery state
<NoOova> я не знаю на каком скрипте из rc.d
<NoOova> т.е. видимо какойто скрипт начинает грузиться но ни сообщений никаких ничего не выводит
<NoOova> а просто ждет чегото
<TheFalkorr> сеть подключена?
<NoOova> ну да я щас с того компа
<NoOova> с тти
<NoOova> сеть чеез нетворк енеджер
<NoOova> т.к. вафля
<NoOova> Ctrl + c ту задачу не отменяет
<NoOova> если написать startx то курсор появляется
<NoOova> и слышен щвук взода в систему
<NoOova> но походу без gdm
<blackcat> морген, господамы
<NoOova> пролистал весь дмесг
<NoOova> ничего очень подозрительного
<NoOova> 1 варнинг
<NoOova> на 100 строчек
<NoOova> гюето в сердинке
<NoOova> как бы мне скинуть паст boot.log из консоли
<TheFalkorr> поставить пастеотправлятель
<User683[web]> всем привет
<User683[web]> у меня проблемы с разрешением экрана asus k50c
<TheFalkorr> pastebinit какой нить
<NoOova> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908303/
<NoOova> вот =)
<NoOova> щас ещё dmesg покажу
<NoOova> http://paste.ubuntu.com/908306/
<NoOova> чтото у меня нет идей почему оно зависает
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: тут кстати на днях туже ситуацию с кемто разбирали
<NoOova> тяжело гуглить с lynx =(
<TheFalkorr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<TheFalkorr> че тяжелого то?
<NoOova> хм система включается если сделать /etc/init.d/gdm start
<NoOova> тьфу
<NoOova> lightdm\
<NoOova> шас поставлю гдм и попробую
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<User049[web]> не подскажите, как узнать у бука какой он макс обьем жесткого диска поддерживает?
<User049[web]> ?
<openvoid> любые должен держать, если не старый слишком, где в биосе ограничение
<User049[web]> Satellite C660-168 стоит 520gb, могу ли я поставить 500?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: So, i need reinstall video driver?
<User049[web]> стоит 250
<NoOova> тьфу блин
<NoOova> видеорайверы перестаивть надо?
<openvoid> можешь поставить 520, врядли проблемы будут
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: и как ты ток догадался:)
<User049[web]> мне просто знать надо - идти в магазин  за ним или нет
<himik> User049[web]: можно поставить любого объема
<himik> хоть 1ТБ
<User049[web]> sata2 стоит, а продаются с sata3, будет поддерживать?
<User049[web]> о спс
<User049[web]> а сата 3 тоже держать будет если стоит сата32
<User049[web]> сата2
<himik> да
<himik> казалось бы, при чем тут ubuntu...
<User049[web]> места нет для установки, вот решил увеличить обьем
<NoOova> Переставил xserver-xorg-video-intel
<NoOova> ща попробую
<NoOova> ураа! все заработало!
<NoOova> скаи спасибо!
<Kyshtynbai>  ку братцы.
<Kyshtynbai> кто клонзиллу юзал? Поставил склонировать диск и по дурости отметил check clonned image и теперь ещё четыре часа куковать. Вообще оправдано ли юзать эту проверку?
<openvoid> я думаю в случае сбойных дисков - оправдано
<openvoid> если новые - скорее всего повезет и так
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid тьфу-тьфу, не сбойные, хоть и не новые
<Kyshtynbai>  мерси
<Corsa1r> Kyshtynbai, материться не обязательно было.
<Kyshtynbai> Corsa1r: а?
<Corsa1r> ты видимо хотел сказать 'спасибо'? а потом передумал и начал материться...
<Corsa1r> иль может такое слово тебе и вовсе неизвестно...
<Kyshtynbai> я вот не пойму
<Kyshtynbai> ты троллишь или не знаешь слова "мерси"?
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем
<Kyshtynbai> q
<Corsa1r> Kyshtynbai, такого слова нет! в русском языке!
<Corsa1r> Kyshtynbai, чего тут понимать, деградация идет полным ходом.
<User932[web]> привет, что делать с ошибкой
<User932[web]> nstallArchives() failed: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:    debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:    debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:    (Reading database ...  (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database ... 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Read
<User932[web]> ?
<User932[web]> ау
<User932[web]> я думаю все из за ошибки
<User932[web]> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр phpmyadmin (--configure):  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1 При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  man-db  phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<User932[web]> как то через purge должно по логике решаться
<User932[web]> кто нибудь знает как
<User932[web]> ?
<andrex> !repeat | User932[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User932[web]: Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<User932[web]> посоветуй что нибудь
<User932[web]> как удалить и заного поставить phpmyadmin
<blackcat> заново *
<blackcat> вообще никогда его из реп не ставил :)
<User932[web]> ставил да только не в этом проблема
<blackcat> я о себе говорю.
<User932[web]> мне надо сначала убить тот пакет
<User932[web]> команду на удаление не помню
<andrex> sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/config.dat && sudo apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin && sudo apt-get install -f а так
<andrex> можно просто purge
<User932[web]> спасибо сейчас попробую
<User932[web]> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр phpmyadmin (--configure):  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1 При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  man-db  phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ales1> привет всем
<ales1> nano /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ales1> там найди эти пакеты и удали
<ales1> строки
<ales1> а потом сдела apt-get remove --purge _пакет_
<ales1> я так избавлялся от ошибок
<User932[web]> спс
<User932[web]> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр phpmyadmin (--configure):  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1 При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  man-db  phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<User932[web]> пурдж выдал ошибку
<andrex> долго думал, всё время забываю какое расширение файла который нужно снести. склероз походу xD
<User932[web]> хз phpadmin из apt-get
<andrex> в вар ищи apamyadmin.perm снеси его потом через apt-get purge phpmyadmin снеси
<User932[web]> Хотите продолжить [Д/н]? д debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat is locked by another process: Ресурс временно недоступен debconf: DbDriver "templatedb": /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat is locked by another process: Ресурс временно недоступен (Чтение базы данных ... на данный момент устаноÐ
<andrex> мда интересно было почитать устаноР
<[koshka]> Оп оп
<[koshka]> А у меня норм
<User932[web]> короче та же хрень не удаляется зрзфвьшт и все
<andrex> ну значит я неосилятор)
<[koshka]> Зрзфвьшт
<User932[web]> не уждаляется пхпадмин и все
<[koshka]> Это ъчо
<[koshka]> Аа
<[koshka]> artus, рррр
<[koshka]> Черт. Я же вчера офф оплатила.. Зачем я это сделала
<User932[web]> )
<andrex> User932[web]: lsof и смотри чём занят файл короче
<User932[web]> nitenik@nitenix:~$ sudo kill phpmyadmin ERROR: garbage process ID "phpmyadmin". Usage:   kill pid ...              Send SIGTERM to every process listed.   kill signal pid ...       Send a signal to every process listed.   kill -s signal pid ...    Send a signal to every process listed.   kill -l                   List all signal names.   kill -L                   List all signal names in a nice table.   kill -l signal        
<TheFalkorr> уделал коньки
<TheFalkorr> почта, рсс...нужно наверное еще и твиттер добавить
<andrex> User932[web]: ты чё читать не у меешь lsof /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat а потом кильнёш процесс который скажет и чёт мне кажется это dpkg
<baronos> хола хола)
<TheFalkorr> абло инглес
<baronos> cb
<baronos> си
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-03-31%2017%3A06%3A15.png
<TheFalkorr> baronos: как оно?
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Проблема с Хромом - нажимаю F11, переходит в FullScreen, из которого потом невозможно выйти
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить сталкивался? Как лечить?
<fgdgbvch> Всем првиет! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какую-нибудь шнягу которая бы могла регулировать громкость звука системы по нажатию на какую-нибудь клавишу на клавиатуре и скролл колеса мыши. Что-то типа вот этого аналога для винды: http://123-box.ru/169
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: нажми ф11 еще раз
<TheFalkorr> fgdgbvch: горячие клавиши настрой
<baronos> fgdgbvch: так что ли http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-31%2014%3A11%3A07.png ?
<fgdgbvch> в горячих клавишах нельзя настроить скролл мыши.
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: не работает
<TheFalkorr> fgdgbvch: а скролом итак меняется
<fgdgbvch> baronos, типа того :) нужно например зажать клавишу Ctrl и крутить колесо мыши вверх/вниз чтобы регулировать уровень громкости.
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: щелкни по нефлешевому контенту.и потом ф11
<fgdgbvch> TheFalkorr, это понятно, но не всегда удобно выходить из полноэкранного режима просмотра фильма, подводить курсор мыши к иконке и менять громкость.
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: флеша вообще нет
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: а что за содержание?
<fgdgbvch> baronos, ты случайно не знаешь, как это можно реализовать? может уже есть какие-то готовые решения? а то под виндой их море, а под линем пока ниодного найти не могу :(
<fgdgbvch> клавиша модификатор может быть любой (Ctrl, Alt, Super), главное чтобы она работала в паре с колесом прокрутки мыши.
<baronos> fgdgbvch: в гном3 по дефолту так вылазит если звук комбинацией менять, а еще можно навести курсор на значок звука и скролом изменять звук
<TheFalkorr> горячие клавиши же.
<TheFalkorr> даж колесо можно выразить как кнопку
<fgdgbvch> клавишами не удобно! отрывать руку от мыши, чтобы отрегулировать громкость. особенно ночью
<fgdgbvch> у меня убунту. там нельзя повесить колесо мыши, как хоткей
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: любая страница. Сейчас понял, что проявляется бага только на дополнительных мониторах. На главном всё ок.
<fgdgbvch> что совсем никто ничего посоветовать не может :(
<fgdgbvch> это же линукс!
<[Raiden]> man xev , xbindkeys , imwheel и amixer до кучи
<fgdgbvch> [Raiden], спасибо!
<fgdgbvch> а кто-то из них notifyOSD выводит?
<baronos> fgdgbvch: вот мышью управляю звуком без напряга http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN_rRqDRO6Y&feature=youtu.be
<TheFalkorr> напихают вечно всякие хбиндкейс
<TheFalkorr> а надо то только компиз
<fgdgbvch> baronos, это 3 гном?
<baronos> fgdgbvch: угу
<fgdgbvch> baronos, как сделал не поделишься?
<fgdgbvch> :)
<baronos> что именно? то что в меню звука управление флеш звуком то это расширение. остальное из под коробки
<[Raiden]> fgdgbvch: используй  столы как вариант, держи плейер развернутым на 1 из столов
<[Raiden]> и будет где громкость поменять
<fgdgbvch> ну, это костыль какой-то уже получается )
<[Raiden]> Можешь даже почитать как стартовать прогармму на конкретном столе, если юнити
<fgdgbvch> юнити
<[Raiden]> если г3 ,то надо либо расширение искать , либ оgdevilspie
<fgdgbvch> у меня юнити
<[Raiden]> пример правила для запуска с определенным размером окна http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0331/h_1333189802_3782682_ff4a5fa2d3.png
<[Raiden]> а где выбор стола сами анйдете )
<fgdgbvch> просто со столами вариант не очень удобный. допустим смотрю я ночью какой-нибудь фильм на весь экран и решил громкость увеличить/уменьшить. мне для этого придется ставить фильм на паузу. выходить из полноэкраннного режима, переходить на другой стол, м
<fgdgbvch> енять там громкость, затем снова вернутся на стол с фильмом, распахнуть его на весь экран, короче не то :0
<TheFalkorr> или запустить скейл и колесиком по значку крутить
<[Raiden]> я чаще кручу колесо на динамике в трее, иногда на значке плейера (клементин).
<fgdgbvch> а так бы я не останавливая фильм покрутил колесо мыши вверх/вниз с зажатой кнопкой модификатором и тем самым смог бы отрегулировать громкость :)
<fgdgbvch> минимум телодвижений, максимум результат
<fgdgbvch> притом даже ночью, в кромешной тьме :)
<[Raiden]> а ты фильм и музыку одновременно слушаешь? :)
<fgdgbvch> я говорил про громкость фильма.
<[Raiden]> если нужно в плейере - возьми например smplayer , там громкость на колесо вешается в пару кликов
<[Raiden]> пример того, как всё что отлично от гномовского хига, по настоящему удобно
<[Raiden]> хихи
<fgdgbvch> мне нужно чтобы это происходило на уровне всей системы. бывает например, на youtube смотришь какие-нибудь клипы и у всех у них разная громкость.
<fgdgbvch> иногда как врубится звук, что оглохнуть можно! так я сразу в винде это дело решал парой кликов, а здесь как-то все мудренно:)
<fgdgbvch> [Raiden] сейчас посмотрю ваши проги
<[Raiden]> ну в общем команды выше как вариант, ими можно вешать исполнение чего-нибудь на мышку. Можно и амиксер с с каким-нить шагом изменения громкости  - если других вариантов не найдете )
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы нормализация звука во всех плеерах есть
<[Raiden]> если есть лишняя кнопка на мышке, можно ваще сделать вызов микшера по клику
<[Raiden]> )
<fgdgbvch> нема
<fgdgbvch> )
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Я уже подумал это рабочий стол определённого размера )
<andrex> а дотянутся до регулятора громкости на колонках лень пипец)
<andrex> ь*
<fgdgbvch> andrex, у меня нет колонок. я через наушники слушаю музыку
<fgdgbvch> на ноуте
<fgdgbvch> там есть fn клавиатурное сочетнаие, но оно жутко неудобное
<fgdgbvch> выше я уже все расписал ;0
<fgdgbvch> ;)
<andrex> а на ноуте чё громкость кнопками не ругулируется чтоле fn + 5 к примеру
<fgdgbvch> регулируется, но это не удобно!
<fgdgbvch> весь f блок очень маленький и слитный, поэтому искать там нужную кнопку очень не удобно!
<fgdgbvch> особенно ночью
<baronos> фильмы ночью в браузере смотришь?
<andrex> )
<fgdgbvch> baronos, да
<fgdgbvch> иногда клипы клипы на youtube посмтриваю, а у них как известно у всех разный уровень громкости
<fgdgbvch> монитор не очень большой, поэтому предпочитаю смотреть на весь экран
<baronos> fgdgbvch: ставишь расширение на браузере  хром, он будет во весь браузере и легко можно звук менять http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-31%2014%3A47%3A35.png
<andrex> fgdgbvch: параметры клавиатуры - комбинации клавиш там должно всё быть
<fgdgbvch> baronos, о within temptation рулят!
<fgdgbvch> B-)
<fgdgbvch> andrex, там нельзя повесить скролл мыши
<fgdgbvch> я уже разбираюсь с man xev , xbindkeys , imwheel, amixer
<fgdgbvch> точнее ознакамливаюсь :)
<fgdgbvch> надеюсь смогу разобраться.
<fgdgbvch> в винде просто с этим делом проще было. нашел нужную программу установил и пользуйся на здоровье, а здесь приходится разбираться ) но ничего, я постараюсь разобраться!
<[Raiden]> таков линукс
<fgdgbvch> ну, да я уже понял :)
<[Raiden]> вообще для мышки когда-то была прогармма btnx , но не знаю жива ли и что умеет
<[Raiden]> програ...*
<fgdgbvch> и ее гляну! еще раз спасибо за помощь!
<[Raiden]> в бтрфс появилось какая-то lz4 вроде быстрее чем lzo. Быстрей бы уже релизнули всё это дело с fsck
<[Raiden]> *компрессия
<Resager> О_о
<[koshka]> Че вы тут?
<blackcat> спим мы тут :)
<TheFalkorr> 180 метров обнов внезапно
 * baronos принес [koshka] c|_|
<[koshka]> Ух ты ^_^
<[koshka]> baronos, спасибо:)
<TheFalkorr> никогда не видел, чтобы так радовались ночным горшкам
<[koshka]> Скай, ну ты как обычно :(
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
<TheFalkorr> я добрый и бородатый
<[koshka]> Бритву подарить?)
<TheFalkorr> а подари:)
<TheFalkorr> электробритву:)
<[koshka]> Окау
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, вышлю потом почтой
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: да ты сразу в озоне купи с доставкой мне:)
<[koshka]> Ага
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux-easy.ru/blog/articles/vhod-v-sistemu-po-usb-nakopitelyu.html
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тупо и просто - ставь груб на юсб и все:)
<TheFalkorr> без него вообще системы нима.груб отдельно по юсб - остальное зашифрованные разделы
<NoOova> [Raiden]: привет. ты тогда спрашивал про графиеские дисплеи.... стало интересно
<NoOova> не нашел как меняется  номер tty
<[Raiden]> неа, правда особо и не искал
<[Raiden]> чел один хотел что бы всегда на 6 , а у федорщиков системд и в общем гетти не висят
<[Raiden]> поэтому на второй кажется
<baronos> угу
<[Raiden]> кстати какая этот ихний системд, по крайней мере опенсусе с ним грузится дольше убунты
<NoOova> мне хочется 2 штуки графичеких поднять
<[Raiden]> *какая = кака
<Alagos> Привет. Подскажите, почему не работает beep asus p8h67 m evo
<NoOova> Alagos: lsmod | grep spk
<Alagos> Глухо как в танке...
<NoOova> тогда подгрузи
<NoOova> sudo modprobe pcsprk
<[Raiden]> какой бип?
<NoOova> если заработает, значит у тебя гдето в /etc/modprobe.d/ есть блеклист для модуля pcspkr
<NoOova> я думал пищалка в системнике. нет?
<[Raiden]> может у него в гном-терминале бипа нет )
<[Raiden]> или ваще при загрузке
<NoOova> а поди это вообще такая модель ноута асус
<NoOova> :))
<NoOova> beep-asus
<NoOova> точнее китайский вендор
<Alagos> Не, у меня не ноут
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> FATAL: Module pcsprk not found.
<Alagos> И что бы это значило?
<Alagos> При старте\рестарте я слышу звук спикера. Почему же не выходит штатными средствами его спикнуть? :)
<NoOova> Alagos: дак а я как написал?
<NoOova> pcspkr
<Alagos> А бипа действительно не было. Но после установки ситуация не изменилась)
<NoOova> а ты как написал?
<Alagos> Написал по другому. Вообще никакой инфы и звука тоже нет
<NoOova> как его затестить хз вот
<NoOova> поидее модуль погдрузить достаточно
<NoOova> попробуй, убери строку "blacklist pcspkr" из /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<NoOova> и перезагрузись
<fgdgbvch> подскажите, пожалуйста, как установить первые два патча на этой странице: http://abhinandh.com/post/4336662463/getting-the-double-tap-on-the-led-to-disable-touchpad
<Alagos> NoOova: спасибо. Сейчас попробую. А релогина достаточно будет или нужен именно ребут?
<[Raiden]> echo -en "\007" - пищит у кого-нить?
<Alagos> у меня нет)
<NoOova> нужен ребут
<NoOova> релогин ядро не перезагрузит
<Alagos> Я так и думал, но решил переспросить на всякий.
<[Raiden]> fgdgbvch: для начала почитай как ядро собирается в убунте. И ещё почитай нужны ли эти патчи, они для ядра 2.6.38
<fgdgbvch> у меня просто на ноуте в левом верхнем углу есть индикатор по нажатию на который можно включить/отключить тачпад, но он почему-то не рабоатет :(
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши с указанием модели и версии убунты
<NoOova> помоему лучше чем такое вытворять просто подождать или забить
<[Raiden]> если ничто не поможет, ищи какую-нить команду для отключения и с помощью xev попробуй узнат ькод кнопки
<NoOova> 90% что нифига не выйдет
<[Raiden]> ну и гугли как навесить на кнопку каке-нить действие
<NoOova> и 95 что при этом система рухнет
<NoOova> еполюбас что все это через acpi провертывается
<[Raiden]> NoOova: о чем ты? )
<baronos> прогнозирует)
<NoOova> ага)
<NoOova> ну возможно это у меня у неудачника с первого раза ничего не работало
<[Raiden]> зато будет знать
<[Raiden]> хоть что-нить
<NoOova> особенно когда заходиш в menuconfig и "ооо как интересно, а что делает эта вот кнопочка, дай ка включу и посмтрим"
<[Raiden]> какой он линуксойд, если спрашивает как патчи наложить? :)
<NoOova> убунту для линуксоидов?
<[Raiden]> конечно
<NoOova> помоему оно для "human beings"
<[Raiden]> линуксойды тоже хуманы
<fgdgbvch> я только неделю с этой системой знаком.
<NoOova> fgdgbvch: тогда уже точно пора её сломать
<NoOova> поднять скилл
<fgdgbvch> какое-то двоякое впечатление. с одной стороны получше винды будет. сама нашла все дрова для моего ноута и вообще она просто удобнее, с другой, если нужно найти какую-то специфическую программу, то тут капец полный
<NoOova> вы девушка?
<NoOova> а не
<fgdgbvch> я?
<NoOova> убунта - она
<NoOova> тьфу
<fgdgbvch> LOL
<fgdgbvch> :D
<[Raiden]> удобнее - это очнь спорно. И вообще от ситуации зависит. Допустим у меня племянница на курсы по фото ходит и фотошоп изучает. Удобно её будет в убунте?
<baronos> нет конечно, тут без офтопика не обойтись
<baronos> если бы они гимп изучали, то было бы удобно :D
<fgdgbvch> а что с фотошоп тут такйо прямо капец?
<artus> [Raiden], чего, на курсах уже бесплатные фотошопы выдают? )))
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<[Raiden]> а не скажу )
<artus> вот и я о том же
<artus> а курчы эти - мертвому припарки ))
<artus> *с
<fgdgbvch> какой-то драйвер нашел на тачпад: https://launchpad.net/touchpad-indicator
<artus> мм, а кнопошка ондикации и вкл\выкл давно стала драйвером называтся?
<artus> *и
<Kyshtynbai> клонзилла 8 часов клонировала мне диск) три часа клонировала, потом ещё проверяла склонитованное))
<fgdgbvch> ну, оно вроде должно зайдействовать кнопочку вкл/выкл онного рзаве нет?
<[Raiden]> а мог бы просто раздлы создать и в mc всё скопировать
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> fgdgbvch, ну если у тебя вл и выкл работает штатными средствами то да )
<[Raiden]> ну и груб поднять
<artus> Kyshtynbai, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev /  и никаких гвоздей :)
<fgdgbvch> artus. у меня на тачпаде в левом верхнем углу есть индикатор и если в винде при двойном касание он вкл/выкл тачпад, то в убунте и близко такого нет. вот я и думаю теперь, как это можно было бы реализовать, но с м
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну и добавить еще в исключения фстаб и груб
<Alagos> А что это за bing о котором говориться в комментариях к спикеру в блеклисте?
<artus> и будет вообще кошерно
<NoOova> artus: уверен что надо делать exclude создаваемого имени файла?
<NoOova> он же файлы сканирует ещё до создания
<Kyshtynbai> artus: данке )
<artus> NoOova, а ты рекурсию хочеш? ))
<NoOova> он же его не видит при создании архива
<NoOova> потому что во время листинга его нет
<artus> NoOova, лучше перебдеть :D
<NoOova> =)))
<Alagos> # ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a
<Alagos> # nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)
<Alagos> blacklist pcspkr
<NoOova> закомментируй
<NoOova> (решетку поставь вначале)
<Alagos> Что-то у меня этим bing не выходит пользоваться. Он какие-то пакеты гоняет. А пикать он не может?
<NoOova> хм хотя я смысл написанногг не понял
<Alagos> Я поставил. Просто хотел воспользоваться советом авторов. Но так и не понял как использовать bing.
<artus> NoOova, http://hastebin.com/yeyuyodawe.hs так что пакует аж со свистом
<NoOova> ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/77010
<NoOova> h*
<NoOova> artus: хммм
<NoOova> спасибо буду знать
<NoOova> а как оно вообзе завершает архив
<NoOova> там же никогда не скопируется
<Alagos> Кто подскажет как пользоваться этим pulseaudio bing?
<[Raiden]> знать бы что это
<TheFalkorr> поисковик от мелкоммягких прям в меню управления звука?
<[Raiden]> угу, прям в модуле ядра для спикера
<TheFalkorr> я думал пульса это уже юзерспейс
<TheFalkorr> да долбанные хромиумомейнтейнеры
<TheFalkorr> второй день обнов нима
<fgdgbvch> эх... когда в убунте все будет устанавливаться, как винде тогда винде вообще никому будет не нужна. жаль пока маловато для нее софта(
<artus> fgdgbvch, а пацаты то и не знали оказывается, что софта то мало
<artus> чего тебе не хватает то уже ?
<artus> fgdgbvch, а как в венде это дебки по всяким софтпорталам искать? и качать за смски , нуну
<fgdgbvch> да есть кое-что
<baronos> поиском если научится справлятся то ЦП ему покажется раем для установки ПО.
<artus> baronos, да не, это осчередной просветитель который неделю как на убунте, не может ее настроить и открывает глаза всем в округе что софта понимаеш ли не хватает
<markmx> приветствую, ткните носом меня где почитать как из скриптика вызвать нотифайку
<Alagos> Тю, после комментирования бип начал работать без перегазгрузки
<[Raiden]> notify-send 'title' 'message'
<markmx> пасип
<baronos> 500метров кэш хрома
<[Raiden]> в ' ' переменные не разворачиваются если что, в баше
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а в нотифисенде разворачиваются
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эт его синтаксис
<User521[web]> привет. подскажимет как в терминале узнать сведения о Операционной системы?
<TheFalkorr> странные люди
<[Raiden]> x=z ; notify-send 'title' '$x'
<[Raiden]> в " " развернется
<TheFalkorr> аааа.ты про это
<ur5imw>  сегодня включил TOR , но он отказался работать...в логах марта 31 17:23:49.225 [Ошибка] Reading config failed--see warnings above...
<ur5imw> полностью лог http://paste.pro/5146689
<[koshka]> вот она я ;D
<[koshka]> какой там вичатик последний?
<User917[web]> всем доброго вечера
<User917[web]> кто знает как удалить myadminphp
<only_you> [koshka]: 0.3.7
<User917[web]> sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin не работает
<[koshka]> only_you: благодарю
<User917[web]> может кто нибудь сталкивался с подобной проблемой
<Alagos> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/02/27/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-usb-flash-windows7-%D0%B8-ubuntu-10-10-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83-%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0/
<Alagos> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/02/27/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-usb-flash-windows7-%D0%B8-ubuntu-10-10-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83-%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0/
<Alagos> БЛин
<Alagos> извините
<Alagos> Не сработал tiny.url
<Alagos> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/02/27/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-usb-flash-windows7-%D0%B8-ubuntu-10-10-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83-%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0/
<Alagos> Та жованный крот
<Alagos> Короче
<Alagos> http://tinyurl.com/6otsmuv
<Alagos> Вот ссылка на мануал по созданию загрузочной флешки ubuntu+win7
<Alagos> Вопрос - правильный ли там конфиг grub2?
<Alagos> set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)' - а на флешку разве не /dev/sdb нужно писать?
<TheFalkorr> Alagos: када ты с нее загрузишься - она будет первым блочным
<TheFalkorr> и будет сда.а остальные будут сдб
<Alagos> А...
<Alagos> И еще вопрос. Там 2 раздела. нтфс и фат, они оба должны быть загрузочными?
<Alagos> Не могу понять почему она не грузиться... Сделал все как в мануале было сказано
<artus> Alagos, загрузочным должен быть раздел с грубом
<Alagos> Так и есть
<artus> Alagos, у тя че, проблема просепапить груб на флешку? и потом поправить конфиг ?
<artus> так может не стоит то тогда и лезть? ))
<[koshka]> Alagos: :P
<Alagos> Хм, а нет, загрузочный раздел нтфс, а на фат
<Alagos> На фот стоит граб
<User917[web]> кто знает как удалить myadminphp
<User917[web]> ?
<artus> ммм, а нафига тебе там сообще ntfs или фат?
<artus> User917[web], кто такой myadminphp ?
<User917[web]> phpmyadmin*
<Alagos> sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin?
<User917[web]> sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<User917[web]> не работает
<User917[web]> как и ремув
<artus> значит не стоит
<Alagos> Ога
<User917[web]> Удаляется пакет phpmyadmin ... dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр phpmyadmin (--remove):  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-removal возвратил код ошибки 10 При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  phpmyadmin E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<artus> User917[web], и че, мы должны были сами угадать что оно эту ошибку говорт?
<artus> User917[web], гуглить на предмет E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<[Raiden]> User917[web]: это весь текст?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> надо дописать про sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f1asher_086> Здравствуйте. Кто здесь пользуется Google Chrome? Нужно решить проблему с Flash Player
<User917[web]> http://paste.pro/5146697
<[Raiden]> User917[web]: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) - это была последняя строка?
<baronos> f1asher_086: отключи аппратное ускорение
<[Raiden]> попробуй поставить снова sudo apt-get install --reinstall phpmyadmin , а потом снести
<artus> cd /var/lib/dpkg/info && rm phpmyadmin.* && apt-get -f install
<User917[web]> <[Raiden]> да
<artus> и вообще, как так надо коряво ставить чтоб сломать
<User917[web]> хз
<User917[web]> вроде все как обычно
<User917[web]> прописал
<User917[web]> пропустил пароли
<User917[web]> должно было бы быть рут
<artus> !enter | User917[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User917[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> не флуди
<User917[web]> артус сказал бы чего дельного
<[koshka]> Артус всегда говорит что то дельное
<artus> User917[web], у тебя со зрением прохо? к окулисту, выше листай если пропустил
<User917[web]> прости отвлекся
<[koshka]> ухтышка
<[koshka]> Создать процедуру transform(+List1,+Term,–Result), генерирующую список, содержащий произведения всех элементов заданного списка на заданный терм.
<artus> [koshka], ругнулась так ругнулась ))
<[koshka]> :D
<User917[web]> спасибо помогло
<[koshka]> мне уже страшно короче читать дальше
<artus> User917[web], не стесняйся пользоватцо гуглом )) ту тут в 5ть раз дольше вопросы задавал чем заняло бы у тебя поиск решения проблемы ))
<[koshka]> а ну ка
<[koshka]> че бы скачать
<markmx> текс, кто нить ффмпегом клеил видяшки?
<ur5imw> сегодня включил TOR , но он отказался работать... полностью лог http://paste.pro/5146689  что подскажите? пере устанавливал vidalia  результат тот же
<[koshka]> как запустить prolog?) че то не поняла чутка
<baronos> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<[koshka]> artus: !
<f1asher_086> кто-нибудь знает, как вывести полную информацию обо всех устройствах в компьютере?
<artus> ur5imw, Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports. че, ниочем не гоорит?
<TheFalkorr> f1asher_086: lshw
<artus> [koshka], это чего такое ?
<ur5imw>  говрит, но как исправить
<[koshka]> artus: это возмущение!
<artus> ur5imw, читать мануал к тору , причем тут тор вообде ?
<artus> *щ
<ur5imw> artus тогда зачем вообще читать маны если тор ни причем?
<artus> ur5imw, ты вообще понимаеш о чем говорит эта ошибка ?
<ur5imw>  с трудом
<artus> ну тогда не лезт в дебри торов и остальных анонимайзеров если тебе тяжело 2 слова перевести
<[koshka]> злой Артус :(
<Alagos> Не выходит ничего с загрузочной флешкой на граб 2, не могу понять что не так делаю
<Alagos> Кто пользует убунтуоне? почему оно считает 2.2 гига занято? При том что ничего нету?
<Alagos> Как это... Обнулить, что ли?
<ur5imw> artus: спасибо за совет....
<artus> ur5imw, конфиг у тебя кривой видалии этой
<artus> ur5imw, если учесть что здесь не канал поддержки всякого бреда то как бе какие притензии то?
<ur5imw>  я понимаю, нужно тогда новый устанвить...
<artus> и чем это тебе поможет? ))
<artus> я же говорю, конфиг у тебя кривой
<ur5imw> artus: у меня к тебе нет притензий...
<artus> тяжело вбить в гугл ubuntu+tor и  кокпипастой завести за 2 менитуты? )))
<artus> ррр, очепятки
<ur5imw> artus:  а до сегодняшнего дня был нормальный...
<artus> ur5imw, ну может чего сломалось, бывает))
<ur5imw> artus: преустанавливал
<artus> а толку? ))
<ur5imw>  вот я о чем и говорю
<artus> ![koshka]
<ubuntuhelp> находится по другую сторону кончика хвоста
<[koshka]> ахаха
<[koshka]> ^_^
<artus> ur5imw, кстати, по тору на форуме темка есть, там все расписано было
<artus> ur5imw, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147885.0
<TheFalkorr> !pm | f1asher_086
<ubuntuhelp> f1asher_086: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<Alagos> !Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Alagos'
 * [koshka] сделала украла тапки у TheFalkorr
<[koshka]> ой лол
<[koshka]> ;D
<Alagos> Хм...
<[koshka]> Alagos: а вот нет тебя )
<[koshka]> а я есть :D
<Alagos> Капец...
<Alagos> Я тоже хочу!
<artus> ur5imw, а вобще там есть тема более расписана с конфигами и тд, вобщем я от нечего дела тестил, все работало бе проблем
<[koshka]> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<[koshka]> !TheFalkorr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='TheFalkorr'
<artus> хорош флудить то
<[koshka]> okay
<[koshka]> =)
<Alagos> Сделайте и про меня страничку)
<artus> у бота приват есть )
<Alagos> Или скажите как ее сделать :)
<[koshka]> че я не могу prolog запустить то ?
<ur5imw> artus:   ищу.....
<[koshka]> ого, до меня теперь дошло наконец таки
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: я ж скай
<TheFalkorr> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<[koshka]> я ж знаю
<[koshka]> что ты скай
<[koshka]> эт я видела )
<User725[web]> Пацаны, установил wine и еще какой то пакет к нему, а удалить не могу через центр приложений
<User725[web]> скажите команду для удаления
<Alagos> Segmentation fault при установке grub2 на флешку - это ппц или ничего страшного?
<Alagos> sudo apt-get purge wine
<User725[web]> благодарствуй
<Alagos> Segmentation fault
<Alagos> Segmentation fault
<Alagos> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Alagos> Это сильно критично на флешке?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: фиг знает
<[Raiden]> виртуалку заведи, что бы рбуты не делать и играйся со совой флэшкой
<Alagos> Придётся...
<[Raiden]> своей
<User725[web]> А пакет как удалить?Он остался еще
<Alagos> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Alagos> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Alagos> А как проверить х64 или х86?
<Alagos> система
<TheFalkorr> uname
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2hXeOnhtm
<Alagos> Если х86_х64 - то нужно ставить пакет i386 или amd64?
<TheFalkorr> !amd64
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процессора!
<TheFalkorr> сцылошко прочти
<Alagos> Прочел
<TheFalkorr> вопрос пропал?
<Alagos> Значит мне нужно ставить amd64? :)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: можно  и то и то. 32бит легче по памяти, 64бит местами пошустрей.
<blackcat> ээ, речь про deb-пакет как я понимаю
<Alagos> Ну если это виртуалбокс, то какой лучше ставить? Чтобы жить было проще :)
<BlancoD> Если виртуал бокс, то ставить нужно такую как основная система
<BlancoD> иначе не запустится
<Alagos> Ого...
<Alagos> Ставлю уже
<blackcat> это не так. 64-бит спокойно бегает на 32-бит системе.
<[Raiden]> запустится
<blackcat> во всяком случае именно с virtualboxx
<BlancoD> чёт у меня не запускается
<[Raiden]> слушайте черного кота
<BlancoD> хотя у меня 32-бит-PAE
<BlancoD> и 64-бит у меня не запускается
<Alagos> Хм. Я не знаю. Поставил 64 от греха.
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: это от процессора может зависеть.
<blackcat> Alagos: от греха как раз 32 ;)
<[Raiden]> на тех где ест ьаппаратная виртуализация , там пускается другая платформа
<Alagos> Ну так у меня система х64
<artus> 64-бит в вбоксе, на 32bit хосте летает аж со свистом, где вы проблемы нашли ? ))
<Alagos> Логично же ставить и приложения х64?
<BlancoD> [Raiden], В смысле от модели проца? Проц AMD Phenom II X4 965 × 4
<blackcat> Alagos: видимо я где-то потерялся на тему того, что именно ты делаешь.
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: в том смысле ,что не во всех есть виртуализация. Конкретно в этом есть. И тогда вы что-то не то делали ) Можно и 32 и 64 виртуалить
<BlancoD> artus, Возможно у меня проблема именно в ядре PAE
<artus> Linux pc 3.1.0-1-686-pae :)
<BlancoD> странно... может виртуалбокс пора обновить...
 * [koshka] покусала TheFalkorr
<User900[web]> привет
<User900[web]> привет
<blackcat> кревед.
<User900[web]> тут по русски все понимают?
<[Raiden]> не жалуемся
<User900[web]> отлично :)
<User900[web]> просто я в ирке впервые
<[Raiden]> ясно, привет
<User900[web]> да ещё и через веб-морду.... так что ваще атас
<blackcat> тогда начни с того, чтобы называть это дело IRC.
<User900[web]> значит мои сообщения видят все кто в списке?
<blackcat> нет
<User900[web]> а кто?
<blackcat> некоторые из них могут не смотреть в монитор :)
<BlancoD> ))
<User900[web]> ну эт понятно
<User900[web]> ))
<Alagos> А некоторые могут просто не обращать на них внимание
<Alagos> Так как вопросы не информативны
<User900[web]> народ, пара вопросов
<User900[web]> с чего посоветуете началь линуху изучать?
<User900[web]> просто мнения моих советчиков разделяются, как обычно.... когда заходит речь о об UNIX
<blackcat> определиться в вопросе, зачем именно тебе это
<blackcat> linux это не unix.
<[Raiden]> на форуме была тема про книги. А вообще не знаю, убунту можно наверное с help.ubuntu.ru , правда не всё свежее.
<User900[web]> для начала слездь с мастдая...
<User900[web]> а потом научиться нормально серверы поднимать
<blackcat> ubuntologia.ru вполне ничо так
<[Raiden]> тут виндузятник подсказывает [20:49:31] [Nikss]Raiden> vmware на amd может   - в общм может и не все, н очаст ьвирталок точно на 32бит платформе могут эмулировать 64бит ос.
<Alagos> Для начала нужно определиться какие цели работы на убунту
<[Raiden]> пощупать )
<[Raiden]> 100% )
<User900[web]> пощупать на виртуалке уже не интересно
<Alagos> Та не, интересно, просто на реальной машине мощность выше
<blackcat> это еще почему?
<Alagos> Хотя у меня на виртулаке работало также
<blackcat> господи, какая мощность... ты там ряды фурье раскладывать собрался или hd-видео гонять? :)
<artus> ну если осилить шапку топика так тяжело, то "научиться нормально серверы поднимать" вобще видать недостежимая цель
<blackcat> пощупать ось и софт - виртуалки за глаза
<User900[web]> пощупать - да
<User900[web]> а хочется нормально изучить систему
<blackcat> я в упор не вижу ненормальности в режиме с виртуалкой.
<User900[web]> кому как конечно
<User900[web]> но я виртуалку быстро забрасываю
<BlancoD> blackcat, А зачем виртуалка если есть возможность поставить паралельной системой?
<User900[web]> хоть они у меня и на серверах крутятся и проблем с производительностью нет
<artus> учитывая что с хоста только то и делается что управляются несметные множества виртуалок с серверами )
<blackcat> BlancoD: дык блин, возможность выбора ;) есть еще третий вариант, wubi называется.
<User958[web]> Помогите пожалуйста, в скайпе не работает микрофон, не встроеный в вебку не отдельный
<User900[web]> wubi - ???
<artus> blackcat, это если хочется совсем экстремальных ощущений )
<User958[web]> Чтобы это значало и как это исправить
<[koshka]> у меня тоже не работает
<[koshka]> :D
<User958[web]> :В
<blackcat> User900[web]: если в двух словах, венда будет считать убунту одной из своих софтин.
<User900[web]> допустим
<User900[web]> а как это будет выглядеть в реале?
<blackcat> но +100500 к тому что artus сказал
<User958[web]> Кошка, не знаешь как исправить?)
<BlancoD> User900[web], Да не слушай никого, нормальная установка и всякие виртуалбоксы, вуби режимы, это всё НЕ одно и тоже
<blackcat> User900[web]: я эту фичу щупал когда она только родилась, сиречь очень давно.
<User958[web]> Мне через вуби нормаль
<artus> blackcat, ну вобщеть в вбоксе вполне себе нормальна установка в отличии от вуби
<User900[web]> blackcat имеешь аську?
<blackcat> не, за вбокс я не спорю
<blackcat> User900[web]: irc мне дом родной. аську и прочие скайпы недолюбливаю.
<artus> blackcat, если как говорится есть время и желание можно квм поднять :D
<BlancoD> artus, А для совсем извращенцев, есть эмулятор линукса прямо в браузере =D
<User900[web]> квм вещь хорошая, особенно IPKVM
<User917[web]> Не удалось сохранить файл /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.
<artus> мдя, кто о чем
<blackcat> BlancoD: эээ. это ты щас о чем?
<User917[web]> как победить
<blackcat> User917[web]: sudo ?
<artus> User917[web], причем тут ipkvm если мы о виртуализации?
<User917[web]> даже через рут не хочет
<BlancoD> blackcat, Ну прямо в окне любого браузера запускается линупс. правдо без иксов... но линукс вполне рабочий
<BlancoD> blackcat, Ссылку не дам, потерял.
<blackcat> да и ладно, без иксов неинтересно ;)
<User917[web]> nitenik@nitenix:~$ sudo kate /etc/apache2/apache2.conf sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<blackcat> можно и не выходя ник сменить, /nick другой_ник
<artus> User917[web], зачем судоерс поломал?
<artus> User917[web], и вообще какой умник тебе посоветовал на него права 755 выставить?
<Ikseek> blackcat - Это ты мне про ник?
<blackcat> Ikseek: йес
<Ikseek> ))
<Ikseek> знал бы я ещё столько))
<[koshka]> User958[web]: да я и не пыталась) мне  лень было
<[koshka]> blackcat: :P
<blackcat> Ikseek: посидишь лет десять... блин, как про тюремный срок прямо :)
<[koshka]> а я тут давненько
<Ikseek> ну это да))
<[koshka]> лет так 6 :D
<Ikseek> как писать сообщения конкретным людям?
<[koshka]> ну допустим /q nick
<blackcat> Ikseek: набираешь первые 2-3 символа и Tab. но это в нормальном клиенте, как там в вебгейте я не знаю
<blackcat> и это если мы не говорим про приват (см. выше)
<Ikseek> ну я так и подумал
<Ikseek> через веб морду всё сложнее
<blackcat> какой-нить хчат поставь
 * [koshka] любит вичат
<Ikseek> а в остальном значит как в CLI всё???
<blackcat> тут я уверен бОльшая часть именно из CLI и сидит в IRC.
<[koshka]> e1ephant@79.133.201.85  забанен или не ?)
<artus> [koshka], как он может быть забанен если бегает туда сюда ? ))
<[koshka]> да че то он мне в личку там рассказывает
<[koshka]> что у него банан
<[koshka]> вот Дима блин ><
<blackcat> гм, ну может +q
<User024[web]> а почему я с пигжина не могу зайти
<Ikseek> Ладно Уважаемые! со всеми было приятно познакомица.... надеюсь скоро поставлю апрельский убунту и зайду сюда надолго))
<[koshka]> Ikseek: фу зачем
<[koshka]> не ставь :D
<Ikseek> почему?
<blackcat> Ikseek: у меня апрельский образца 10-го года, не жалуюсь ;)
<Ikseek> да, верси 10,04 была не плоха
<TheFalkorr> ыыыы
<TheFalkorr> первоапрельсский адблок торт
<[koshka]> вот и у меня тоже
<[koshka]> 10.04 ;D
<artus> TheFalkorr, у тебя там уже наступило будущее то ? ))
<User024[web]> админы есть?
<Ikseek> 12,04 чем плоха?
<Ikseek> слишком пафосна?
 * blackcat обдумывает планы на завтрашний разводняк
<TheFalkorr> у меня первое
<[koshka]> User024[web]: ну наверное все зависит от рук, нет?
<[koshka]> User024[web]: зачем этот стремный пиджин? ставь что то другое
<blackcat> Ikseek: лично мне понравилось то что я видел в бете (в режиме gnome 3, подчеркну)
<[koshka]> поставь weechat
<[koshka]> или xchat
<User024[web]> кошка что
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-01%2000%3A08%3A40.png
<TheFalkorr> и вот что адблок решил делать первого ареля
<blackcat> TheFalkorr: лол
<User024[web]> да пишет что забанен
<blackcat> User024[web]: ты именно в канал не можешь войти?
<User024[web]> да
<blackcat> а допустим на канал #freenode можешь?
<blackcat> он же #help
<User024[web]> blackcat: могу(
<blackcat> попробуй зайди и стукнить мне в приват, посмотрим
 * [koshka] потрогала Sergey_IT
<blackcat> * стукнись
<blackcat> предполагаю, что клиент тут ни при чем.
<User024[web]> [koshka]: да клиент норм
<Sergey_IT> [koshka] не царапайся, мне Машки с хвостом хватает )
<blackcat> User024[web]: люди не просто так советуют ставить именно irc-клиент вместо комбайна, trust me.
<Ikseek> всем удачи! пока..
<Sergey_IT> ставь, что хочешь - у нас демократия
<blackcat> Ikseek: приходите к нам еще :)
<Ikseek> обязательно....
<Ikseek> пока
<User024[web]> да я б ircii юзал да просто по русски не пишет
<Kyshtynbai> на usb хаб драйвер не нужен?
<blackcat> эмм... имеется в виду irssi?
<[koshka]> Ikseek: пока
<User024[web]> не у меня в убунте по умалчанию было ircii
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: я же царапаюсь )
<[koshka]> ;D
<Sergey_IT> [koshka] ты виртуально, а тут конкретно )
<blackcat> с таким зверем незнаком
<User024[web]> blackcat: а как irssi на руский настроить незнаешь?
<[Raiden]> вичат нынче популярней
<[Raiden]> и там есть своя кодировка для каждого канала
<User024[web]> рэиден это консоль?
<markmx> ffmpeg -i input1.avi -sameq -y intermediate1.mpg < /dev/null - обисните мне этот финт пожалуйста в шелле, ато ч чота туплю, мне вот кусок  < /dev/null  - что тут происходит такое и нафига?
<[Raiden]> да
<Alagos> Да, есть такое
<[Raiden]> markmx: а ты < с > не прептал?
<markmx> djn 'nj z d vfyefkt nfrjt yfitk
<markmx> ой
<markmx> :)
<markmx> это я из мануала тут одного копипастую
<Alagos> Я вот тоже про это подумал. Что стрелка не в ту сторону :)
<Sergey_IT> ну почему? из нулл устройства при желании можно наверно что то выжать... есть умельцы )
<User024[web]> [Raiden]: как вичат пишется
<[koshka]> User024[web]: ставь вичат)
<[Raiden]> weechat
<User024[web]> a weechat-core это что такое
<[koshka]> вот это и есть он
<[koshka]> ставь)
<baronos> sudo apt-get install weechat
<[Raiden]> http://openbenchmarking.org/prospect/1203307-SU-NVIDIAQUA48/62154d8fab7639f8336710256b7da37c41d7d258
<Sergey_IT> рекламщики
<User024[web]> [koshka]: не это не то(
<[koshka]> вон выше тебе написали
<[koshka]> sudo apt-get install weechat
<[koshka]> а запускать его weechat-core
<[Raiden]> думаешь?
<Alagos> не-а
<[Raiden]> лучше weechat + ТАБ
<Alagos> weechat-curses
<Alagos> Райден прав, лучше вичат и таб
<Kyshtynbai> weechat-curses тащемта
<[koshka]> внатуре ;D
<[koshka]> че то склероз у меня
<Sergey_IT> тав спасает от склероза
<[koshka]> ага )
<User917[web]> nitenik@nitenix:~$ sudo apt-get update sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<User917[web]> (
<artus> User917[web], тебе еще раз повторить? или таки сам сообразиш?
<User024[web]> скока врянтов
<Alagos> А как грузится с флешки через виртуалбокс?
<Alagos> А то фшелки нет в списке бут девайсов
<User917[web]> повтори плиз
<baronos> Alagos: установить сначала плагин для юсб
<User917[web]> пхпадмин мое прокляте
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ну лначала надо подключить юсбдевайс, анверное
<Alagos> Не, я его подключил. Ща плагин поставлю
<[Raiden]> Alagos: пак надо доставит ьс закрытым драйвером и юзер должен быт ьв группе vboxusers
<artus> User917[web], тут как бе не пхп виноват, тут радиус кривизны рук зашкаливает, бери словарик и переводи is mode 0755, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found,  а потом отрывай пальцы, по одному, тому кто на судоерс права 755 выставил
<User024[web]> 755 это полный доступ
<Kyshtynbai> полный 777
<Alagos> [Raiden]: так юзера я уже добавил
<artus> User024[web], даты что ? а кто те сказал что на судера ты имееш право чето менять?
<Sergey_IT> это полный... но не доступ
<Alagos> [Raiden]: вот только откуда его брать не вижу что-то
<ur5imw> artus:Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?, но тор не запущен....
<User917[web]> 755 это ты можешь из под своего судо менять
<artus> ur5imw, передерни обоих в /etc/init.d/
<[Raiden]> Alagos: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html#extpack
<User024[web]> я ниче не буду менять
<artus> User917[web], че? ты чего куриш ? [/home/artus]% ll /etc G sudo
<artus> -r--r-----   1 root root    695 Фев  9 01:17 sudoers
<[koshka]> ратарды какие то на меня наезжают
<[koshka]> Артус, разберись
<ur5imw> artus:  зачем ?
<artus> User024[web], нефиг лезть куда тебя не просять, и менять права на все до чего дотянешся, тогда и проблем не будет
<User917[web]> я тебе в личку напишу ответь плиз
<baronos> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<artus> ur5imw, зачем передернуть? малоли , может затупили они
<[Raiden]> artus: кажется ты вебюзеров попутал
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> их много что то
<artus> аха )) про отрывание рук это к 17му ))
<[Raiden]> )
<User024[web]> baronos:
<artus> User917[web], и да , для редактирования sudoers  есть sudo visudo
<User024[web]> baronos: че там статус как убрать
<ur5imw> artus:, у меня и с оперой похожая проблема, с первого раза не запускается, только со второго тыка ....
<artus> ur5imw, ну видать удачно обновление приехали )
<baronos> User024[web]: не знаю, у меня получилось удалить весь этот апплет. так что спроси кого то другого
<artus> *я
<Alagos> Ну хорошо, поставил я плагин. Но загрузки с флешки все-равно нету...
<artus> Alagos, плагин и загрузка с флешки? ану расказывай чего ты там химичиш то))
<ur5imw>  artus:предлагаешь обносить систему?
<ur5imw> обновить
<[Raiden]> иди в гугл  с:  virtualbox boot from flash
<artus> ну гипотетически хуже уже не будет)
<artus> Alagos, а ты спецом создал сирт диск который тебе на /dev/s** смотрит?
<artus> *вирт
<Sergey_IT> ur5imw, посмотреть что на каком порту  можно  nmap
<Alagos> Я создал обычный вирт-диск
<User917[web]> nitenik@nitenix:~$ sudo visudo sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting nitenik@nitenix:~$
<artus> ну и сам себе буратина )
<Alagos> А нужно создать какой-то особенный?
<artus> @kick "User917[web]" иди пофлуди еще где нить, и в процесе со словариком переведи текст
<artus> вот не пойму я таких, указываеш ему на ошибку, показываеш как должно быть, нет , не доходит
<Kyshtynbai> азия-с
<User721[web]> Здравствуйте
<ur5imw>  artus:Sergey_IT: спасибо за помощь, оставлю я это занятие на потом
<User721[web]> как установить ubuntu с флешки?
<Sergey_IT> никогда не оставляй на потом, что можно сломать сейчас
<Sergey_IT> User721[web], это написано на ubuntu.com
<User721[web]> точнее как записать ubuntu на флешку
<Kyshtynbai> для начала записать образ на флешку. можно прогой unetbootin
<[Raiden]> !isntall
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='isntall'
<User721[web]> я уже все пробывал,не получается
<[Raiden]> !install
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<Sergey_IT> User721[web], а по ссылке ходил?
<User721[web]> да
<User721[web]> и через Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.9 пробывал записать
<artus> User967[web], перевел ошибку ? права на судоерс вернул?
<Sergey_IT> User721[web], здесь написано http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<User024[web]> да че за бан
<User024[web]> не могу зайти
<User721[web]> Sergey_IT, я пробывал этот способ,не помогло
<Sergey_IT> значит ничего уже не поможет
<User721[web]> 11.04 устанавливалось
<User721[web]> а 11.10 не хочет
<Sergey_IT> мд5 проверял?
<User721[web]> как?
<Sergey_IT> md5sum имяфайла
<[Raiden]> и флэшку другую возьми
<[Raiden]> у меня есть одна с которой мой комп не грузится вообще
<User721[web]> она случаем не trancend?
<[Raiden]> самый безгеморынй вариант - cdrw
<Sergey_IT> у меня все трансенд
<[Raiden]> да, трансценд хай спид
<Kyshtynbai> cd пора забывать начать имхо
<Lemon_> дадада трансед
<[Raiden]> и адата ещё есть, бывает комп виснет ,если до хагрузки воткнуть
<[Raiden]> а вы говорите забыть, с такими-то глюками )
<[Raiden]> в общем первый линк от бота выше, атм все варианты установки.
<Sergey_IT> у меня вообще комп с флешки не грузится
<Kyshtynbai> да лан. на одну глючашую десяток нормальны и стоят копейки) а цд - торчит здоровенная дура в ноуте мемто только занимает. которое можно было б отдать под хард рейд замутить или под ратиаторы на худой конец
<Lemon_> а может не тянет у тебя?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, так юсбишный надо иметь
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я оставлю без коментов. если есть сд привод и рвшка, то это проще всего - мое имхо.
<Kyshtynbai> сидюк-то? да етсь у меня но применение найти ему не могу всё переехало на харды
<Sergey_IT> подставка под кофе, не?
<Kyshtynbai> вариант)
<blackcat> ))
<[Raiden]> я буду ставить с сд, в конце апреля. Возможно это единственное что осталось из применений. Н оесли есть, то возиться с глючными флэшками только время терять
<Alagos> Блин...
<Alagos> Не могу завести эту долбанную флешку с грабом вторым!
<Alagos> Гори она в аду
<Sergey_IT> ишо один )
<User721[web]> поробывал записать через ultraiso,хоть появилась строчка sys linux 3.71, до этого не появлялась
<User024[web]> как в вичате кодировку сделать
<User721[web]> но всеравно дальше меню не загружается
<User024[web]> User721[web]: unetbootin юзаешь?
<artus> User721[web], флешку, через ульраисо?
<baronos> User024[web]: что пишсал клиент когда ты пытался подключится к каналу?
<User024[web]> baronos: бан
<User024[web]> у меня айпи походу левый
<Lemon_> Эдик лох
<User024[web]> педик
<artus> @kick Lemon_ свободен
<User721[web]> User721[web], нет
<artus> User024[web], в какйю сторону он у тебя левый?
<Kyshtynbai> User721[web]: ну так попробуй, хорошая софтина
<User024[web]> artus: ну я с телеыона ващето
<artus> и что?
<User024[web]> artus: а почему я тогда не могу войти
<artus> User024[web], на 85.26.155.89 никаких банов нет
<User721[web]> Kyshtynbai,там вроде лайв сд только
<Kyshtynbai> нет
<Kyshtynbai> флэшки с её помощью делают
<baronos> User024[web]: полный текст нужен а не просто бан
<blackcat> не будет полного текста, если это не кикбан.
<artus> User721[web], еще один сказочник? сначала  поем песни о том что все перепробовал , но кот про унетбутин , про который на убунтосайте написано и не слышал оказываетцо
<artus> blackcat, кому он тут нужен полный текст то? на форуме пусть тему создает
<artus> baronos,
<baronos> artus: да да
<artus> ох уже эта автоподстановка )
<User721[web]> artus, я увидел что он создает лайв сд и закрыл
<baronos> artus: имею ввиду что клиент ответил именно :D
<Kyshtynbai> какйо лавй сиди ты о чёс
<Kyshtynbai> *чём
<blackcat> ответ обычно выглядит типа такого "Cannot join channel: +b"
<blackcat> и я слабо вижу, как это поможет ;)
<User721[web]> Kyshtynbai, можеш инструкцию к ней кинуть?
<artus> User721[web], эмм, а почтенный сударь не поведаем мне случаем чем отличается ливсд который ты на болванку нарезаеш от того который на флешку нарежеш?
<Kyshtynbai> ыыы ну на сайте же есть
<User721[web]> artus, дак мне не лайв сд надо
<Kyshtynbai> чо там кидать-то? образ выбрал флешку выбрал и поехали
<Kyshtynbai> друг
<artus> User721[web], ты издеваешся? )))
<Kyshtynbai> лайв сиди это просто такое название образа.
<User721[web]> artus, нет
<blackcat> User024[web]: unetbootin положит тебе на флешку тот образ, который ты ему подсунешь. подсунешь livecd, будет livecd. будет alternate- значит он и будет.
<Kyshtynbai> можешь считать его лайв флеш если тебе так хочется
<artus> User721[web], грузиш или ливку и сетапиш уже с нее, или сразу
<blackcat> тьфу, я опять запутался в нумерованных юзерах :))
<User024[web]> artus: щас я в приват те стукнусь посмотришь?
<blackcat> User024[web]: стучись мне.
<blackcat> я особо любопытен :)
<[koshka]> пока ребят ;)
<[koshka]> до завтра
<Kyshtynbai> покендра)
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<User024[web]> я те стучал
<[koshka]> люблю,целую и т.д
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> baronos: =*
<User721[web]> вот у меня флешка на 4гб,какой образ записывать:ubuntu-11.10-server или ubuntu-11.10-dvd? ps мне нужен сервер
<blackcat> User024[web]: я забыл блокировку приватов снять. уже снял :)
<Kyshtynbai> ну вот ты сам на свой вопрос и ответил. если тебе нужен сервер
<User721[web]> дак сервер же этот для cd как я понимаю
<Kyshtynbai> мужык. образ можно записать как на сиди, так и на флешку
<artus> @mode -b *!~Linux@*
<blackcat> сервер это без иксов по умолчанию, можешь именно это считать основным отличием
<Kyshtynbai> именно
<artus> User024[web], пробуй
<werxxx> во
<blackcat> и то что у тебя 700М образ будет на 4Гб флешке, чесслово, непринципиально для дела.
<werxxx> ща сменю
<User721[web]> Kyshtynbai, дак там 3гб останется.Это не влияет на установку?
<baronos> нет
<blackcat> никаким боком
<Kyshtynbai> можешб записать туда порнухи, если тебе хочется) нет не влмяет
<blackcat> можно на двд-болванку нарезать cd-образ, и тоже сработает.
<baronos> для примера я на двд болванку нетинсталл в 40заисываю )
<User721[web]> :D
<baronos> 40mb
<blackcat> baronos: -rw? ;)
<baronos> eue
<baronos> угу*
<blackcat> кстати мелковат netinstall, это может businesscard?
<blackcat> netinstall он метров 180, мне казалось
<baronos> blackcat: в точку, только не пали контору :D
<blackcat> молчу-молчу ;)
<Kyshtynbai> а разве есть нетисталл у убнты? или дебиан имеецца виду?)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: minimal cd
<baronos> !minimal | Kyshtynbai
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai: Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kyshtynbai> ясненько)
<blackcat> страница по ссылке лежит.
<blackcat> internal server error, бла-бла
<baronos> все работает
<artus> blackcat, ниразу ))
<blackcat> хе. нажал ф5, отлипло
<User721[web]> а все у меня диск прочитал,который не читал)
<User721[web]> устанавливаю)
 * baronos воскресил болванку wodim - чудо
<Alagos> та ппц
<Alagos> как редактировать группы пользователей?
<Alagos> В этой ubuntu 11.10 порезали то что нужно, оставили какие-то рюшики сплошные...
<Alagos> Прям не линукс а макос какой-то
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, а что нужно?
<Alagos> Группы пользователей
<Sergey_IT> alt+ctrl+T - и все возможно
<Alagos> идентификатор группы vboxusers
<Alagos> :)
<Alagos> Терминал - наше все
<Alagos> А как глянуть идентификатор группы командой?
<Alagos> А в виртуалбокс вообще можно загрузиться с флешки?
<artus> можно
<artus> Alagos, я ж тебе уже говорил чего надо
<Alagos> Создать виртуальный диск прямо на флешке?
<Alagos> Ты расплывчасто как-то сказал.
<artus> Alagos, http://goo.gl/k13In не ?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: там в юнитях поиск вроде есть и сортировка по категориям
<[Raiden]> в моих кедах всё в системсеттингс )
<Alagos> Есть
<[Raiden]> я про группу
<Alagos> Ну а в юнити есть пользователи, но нет групп)
<[Raiden]> там есть разблокировать как-то надо
<Scrimmer> Äîáðîãî âå÷åðà.
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> странно что никто не может подсказать - думаю потому, что ифейс гнома располагат к юзу консоли )
<werxxx> Scrimmer: /quote codepae utf-8
<Scrimmer_> Так то лучше
<Scrimmer_> Такая проблема: Поставил себе 12.04. В общем, очень порадовала эта версия, не считая одного но!    У меня постоянно подвисает звук. Услышать такое можно, уж простите меня, в Windows 7, когда Вы ее только установили и еще не поставили драйвера на зв
<Alagos> Та есть разблокировать, но настройки группы от этого не появляются. Зато можно аватарку пользователю поменять :)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: сча попробую показать, пара мин
<Scrimmer_> Прошу помощи, господа.
<blackcat> Scrimmer_: не надо писать так длинно, фразы обрываются. "драйвера на зв" и всё. и вообще, зачем бету ставил? :)
<artus> Scrimmer_, учитывая что 12 это бета, то чего ты хочеш то? ))
<Scrimmer_> Дак интересно пожмякать :)
<artus> ну так жмякай )
<Scrimmer_> Ну так со звуком еще :(
<baronos> девок жмякать надо
<blackcat> в багтрекер писал?
<Scrimmer_> А не жалкие завывания с колонок :)
<artus> ну так ставь релиз и жмякай )
<Scrimmer_> Нет ,не писал :)
<blackcat> вот. а то может они уже знают и работают над этим.
<Scrimmer_> собсно
<Scrimmer_> а де он ?
<blackcat> #ubuntu+1
<blackcat> там всё обсуждается что с бетами связано, и по трекеру там подскажут
<blackcat> in english, of course.
<Scrimmer_> посмотрим, что интересного скажут. спасибо :)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ох лол, я тоже не смог найти
<[Raiden]> это просто лол
<[Raiden]> сча ещё поищу ))
<Alagos> А я тебе о чем? :)
<Alagos> Я же сам с этого угораю. Зато аватарку поменял :)
<blackcat> и то хлеб :))
<Scrimmer_> парни, как сказать по англ, что у меня звук подтормаживает? о_0
<blackcat> а потом придешь просить их ответ перевести? :)
<Scrimmer_> нет)
<Scrimmer_> просто самом слово перевести не могу :)
<artus> Scrimmer_, http://translate.google.ru/ )
<Scrimmer_> :(
<blackcat> начни с формулировки русской фразы более литературно
<[Raiden]> Alagos: в общем можешь сдлать man usermod , ключик G. Если хочешь, могу показать как в кде )
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0331/h_1333220596_3450620_f7b98c08fc.png
<[Raiden]> по гру тоже бесполезняк
<baronos> а это не модно уже http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-31%2023%3A06%3A22.png ?
<baronos> gnome-system-tools правда он не предустановлен, так что всегда можно поставить и управлять из гуя
<[Raiden]> тогда ок. В юнити тупая совсем морда по умолч
<baronos> если ты про 11,10 то там еще 2,32 версия
<baronos> у меня 3.0
<Alagos> Та ладно, у меня тоже уже 3.0 ядро
<[Raiden]> Я когда-то думал что линукс может стать доступной ос для десктопа. Н окажется он таким будет только для специалистов котоыре не будут юзать тупые морды и для дебилов
<Alagos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWyEXGtMQjE
<Alagos> У меня так не выходит... Что ж за нах?
<Alagos> :)
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё есть неколько потенциально хороших де ) И некоторый шанс что гном вылезит из текущего состояния
<baronos> вылезет конечно ты что, сплюнь три раза)))
 * [Raiden] поплевался
<[Raiden]> )
 * Alagos негодуэ. Флешка на грубе, ну где же ты?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: есть хавту как ставит ьубунту с помощью груба и флэшки
<[Raiden]> !install
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick
<[Raiden]> может поможет в твоих начинаниях ))
<baronos> гыыы (Quit: weechat 3.0.3)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> там поди уже скайп подключен и звонить и видео из консоли принимать можно))
<Alagos> Почему-то у меня на флешке разметка начинается только с 2048 сектора, а почему не с первого?
<Alagos> Или ее форматировать надо без мбр?
<Alagos> Ну у меня вичат только для IRC
<Alagos> Хотя можно сюда и xmpp подключить jabber, всмысле
<baronos> у меня все кроме скайпа в нем :D
<Alagos> [Raiden]: статья что ты дал, там с грабом первым. А я на втором ставлю.
<baronos> ну и маил агента
<Alagos> И как? Аська удобна в нем?
<baronos> Alagos: с кодировками казусы, а так ниче можно юзать)
<Alagos> :)
<Alagos> Пока что мне пиджин нравиться в этом плане
<[Raiden]> Alagos: )
<baronos> Alagos: я через bitlbee подключил все это)
<baronos> хотя иногда приходится переключаться на эмпати :D
<[Raiden]> у меня ася\жабер - пиджин, ирц - квирк
<blackcat> аналогично.
<Alagos> у меня место квирка вичат и все)
<Alagos> Так что это может быть с недоступностью первого цилиндра?
<Alagos> Как отформатировать флешку так, чтобы первые цилиндры были доступны? :)
<Alagos> А то у меня fdisk пишет, что может создать раздел только с 2048-го
<[Raiden]> винда вроде так же создает
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> 2048 чего-то много )
<[Raiden]> я подумал байт , т.е. 1 сектор в 2 кб
<[Raiden]> туплю
<Alagos> хм
<Alagos> Так что, это нормально, что ли?
<Aiveri> кто нить знает как восстановить bd pacman после того как снесли var
<Aiveri> ?
<artus> Aiveri, и причем тут пакман?
<blackcat> гм. это про Арч, что ли?
<Alagos> Вопрос на засыпку. А на virtualbox убунту х64 должна запускаться или нет?
<Alagos> А то у меня только х86 запускается...
<artus> Alagos, а там запруты чтоль какие то ? ))
<[Raiden]> Aiveri: #archlinux-ru
<Alagos> Просто пишет что не нашло что-то и все...
<Alagos> При том что делались загрузочные флехи одинаково
<Alagos> Кстати, а если установить убунут х86 на машину с 8гб оперативки, она сколько памяти будет видеть?
<Kyshtynbai> если процессор pae поддерживает
<Kyshtynbai> то 8 и увидит. щас установщик по-моему сам выбирает уставить пае ядро если видит больше трех гигов оперативы
<artus> Kyshtynbai, он вообще щас не выбирает а тупо ставит принудительно если че )
<Kyshtynbai> тем более)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: от железа зависит от 2.7 до 3.7 , если ядро с пае , то все 8  - в 12.04 по умолчанию с пае крое xubuntu
<artus> если не поставил, то с первым же обновлением приедет))
<Alagos> Круто!
<[Raiden]> cjdtne. 64бит
<Alagos> Сейчас еще раз попробую х64 загрузить, если не выйдет - сверю мд5 сумму
<[Raiden]> i recomed
<[Raiden]> везде ошибок понаделал )
<Alagos> Кто?
<[Raiden]> я
<Alagos> Загрузилось х64. Непонятно чего со второго раза
<Alagos> Кстати, а сколько места нужно выделить под исо убунту и grub2?
<Alagos> может я просто места мало выделяю?
<Sergey_IT> размер файла исо
<Alagos> Я сравнил те папки, которые делаются утилитой для создания загрузочных дисков и то, что копирует граб2 при установке на диск... Разница коллосальна.
<Alagos> Хочу флешку на груб2 с убунтой!!! Хнык :(
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши, может ко-то делал.
<Alagos> То что она у меня не грузиться, может быть связано с тем, что fdisk делает раздел с 2048-го целиндра?
<Sergey_IT> а сколько байт в 2047 цилиндрах?
<Alagos> хз
<Alagos> 1024?
<Sergey_IT> то есть 1 цилиндр = 4 бита?
<Alagos> а биты то тут при чем?
<artus> Alagos, мм, 2047 цилиндра это круто , ты на поле чтоль вышел? некошеное ))
<artus> Alagos, и вообще, че они тебе дались то так ?
<Alagos> Когда я создаю раздел через fdisk он не с первого целиндра создает раздел, а с 2048. Может поэтому не грузиться потом флешка?
<artus> Alagos, чисто для собственного развития ты б того, сделал sudo fdisk -l и посмотрел откуды у тебя начинает винт разбиватся
<artus> а потом задумался, а куда ж таки вообще надо заносить инфу о разбивке диска, куда засунуть мбр и тд и тп
<artus> Alagos, а флешка у тебя не грузитцо, потому что ты фигней какой то страдаеш, вместо того чтоб читать инструкцию по установке бубунты на флешку
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ты как знатный кедовод, не знаешь случайно, как в konsole заставить _вкладки_ помнить раскладку клавы)?
<Alagos> Флешка загрузилась, когда я использовал штатную утилиту
<artus> Alagos, а чего, есть какая то спец утилита для установки системы на флешку в качестве основоной ?
<Alagos> artus: пользуя такой вот мануал почему-то не дал результатов. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<artus> Alagos, и да, какие у тебя проблемы с sudo grub-install /dev/флешка
<Alagos> Пишет что нет доступа к EFI-елементам
<Alagos> Каким-то
<artus> мда, развлекайся вобщем
<Alagos> Давай по-порядку.
<Alagos> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<artus> Alagos, че попорядку, ты вообще смысл действий понял или нет?
<artus> Alagos, да че ты к фдиску прицепился то
<Alagos> Есть флешка. Удаляем с нее все. Делаем раздел фат. Делаем раздел загрузочным. Потом монтируем флешку и ставим на нее граб2, так?
<artus> там всех проблем формтнуть флешу, чем хочеш ее форматнуть , просетапить на ее груб, и залить grub.cfg
<artus> \всеееееее
<artus> а ты извените за сыражение *sensored* какой то маешся
<Alagos> Ну так я так и делаю!
<Alagos> Может я просто в grub.cfg что-то не то вписываю?
<artus> заметно что ты так делаеш, ноя уже второй час про накуреные цилиндры
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: для каждого окна есть
<artus> Alagos, и фат там нафиг не нужен по большому счету, всеравно тебе исошки ложить
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: отдели вкладку и  перенеси её средним кликом на заголовок другой
<[Raiden]> если оксиген
<[Raiden]> будет 2 отдельных окна в одном
<[Raiden]> с разной раскладкой
<artus> Alagos, и для начала посмотри чего в грубе написано,всунь хоть для примера дистр из того что прописано, для проверки, а уже потом фигней страдай с подбором опций для загрузки
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: данке
<Alagos> artus: сейчас так и сделаю
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: кстати, отделенную вкладку можно сново пириатачить на место, причем только в konsole )
<artus> Alagos, а до этого ты чем занимался? ))
<Alagos> artus: а до этого я тестировал чакры на возможность открытия\закрытия
<Alagos> гугл сказал мне что я восхетителен, потому что скачал chrome )
<Kyshtynbai> он вроде в репах был
<bosyi> как думаете если поле выхода из спящего режима иногда не заводится вай фай то это проблема драйверов(ядра) или системы?
<bosyi> *ждущего
<Sergey_IT>  bosyi, на форуме темы были
<Kyshtynbai> у меня и езернет бывает не заводится при выходе из спящего режима. поэтому я его не юзаю
<Sergey_IT> у меня в 10.04 было, пофиксил через гугл
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, и что там говорят?
<Sergey_IT> а я помню - 2 года прошло
<Kyshtynbai> я слышал что
<Kyshtynbai> это вроде бы связано с управлением подачей питания, но не поручусь
<Sergey_IT>  bosyi, к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=114401.msg849408#msg849408
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: тут ещё должно быть окно, а не приложение http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0401/h_1333225583_2427167_f79aeebc98.png
<Alagos> http://www.edu-station.ru/grammar/test_level/?level=1&language=en
<Alagos> Только у меня звук не воспроизводит?
<Alagos> флеш плеер стоит, чего же там не хватает?
<[Raiden]> ...за одно пример виндовс таббинга
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, спс. первые две ссылки правда уже не существуют. а у тебя 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<bosyi>  ?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: у меня ок. ты уверен что стои флэш?
<Alagos> Да, только что переустановил.
<werxxx> re
<werxxx> меня видно?
<baronos> угу
<Kyshtynbai> курю тут руководство по тару,так там написано: "заголовок тар-архива имеет ограничение в 100 символов для всего пути к архиву, что делает практичеси невозможной архивацию файловой системы unix". Что такое загаловок
<Kyshtynbai> тар-архива и чем грозит это ограничения, не вполне я понимаю.
<Sergey_IT>  bosyi, 05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: а что еще может не давать воспроизводить эти файлики? может кроме флеш плеера что-то еще доустановить надо?
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, и как он выглядит?
<[Raiden]> кожеки может, gstreamer-*
<[Raiden]> д*
<[Raiden]> http://www.artlebedev.ru/everything/teplosaurus/
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: кеды круты) думаю ещё раз попробовать, хоть бы и на виртуалке. релиз будет обязательно попробую
<baronos> Sergey_IT: синего цвета :)
<Sergey_IT> голубой (
<werxxx> baronos: меня видно?
<baronos> werxxx: видно, видно.
<[Raiden]> к релизу будут 4.8.2 не знаю в релизе или на ппа. Я думаю это буде отличный релиз. т.к. 4.8.1 фактически уже не имеет серьезных проблем.
<[Raiden]> ну, для меня )
<Sergey_IT> скорее жив, чем мертв?
<Alagos> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<Alagos>  gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner : Конфликтует: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<Alagos> E: Не удалось исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) испорченные пакеты.
<Alagos> Как это исправить? :)
<artus> 4.8.1 фактически уже не имеет серьезных проблем., кеды уже 4.8 а до сих пор фактически не имеют :D
<[Raiden]> адм. утилиты гнома отпилили в юнити и сделали легкую морду для добавления юзера  возможно не для упрощения, я как оптимизация места на сд. - сами себя органичили сделав сд версию основной
<[Raiden]> artus: большие цифры , реально года два +-.
<artus> [Raiden], че ? какие 2 ?
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> 4.0 вышла в 2009 году вроде
<[Raiden]> там почти всё с нуля.
<artus> ииии , где с нуля , что именно с нуля? с нуля потому что не осилил допилить косяки , решили перписать , и всерано не получается их допилить? )))
<[Raiden]> вообще не всё, но многое. некоторое просто перенос на кути4, но многие части вообще с 0, т.е. до 4.0 их не был ов природе
<[Raiden]> дельфин, плазма ,непомук, композитный квин , плазмойды
<[Raiden]> фонон
<artus> фобщем рюшики и свестелки )
<[Raiden]> делфьин правда начали писат ьещё на qt3 он даже входил в пару последних или в самую последнюю кубунту с кде 3
<artus> ну к дельфину вопросов нет, окромя переодических залипов у него, если включить миниатюры, но вроде пожамкал у него какие то кнопочки в настройках и он попроще стал себя всести
<Kyshtynbai> а не умеет тар рассчитать предполагаемый размер полученного архива? не мог найти такой опции)
<[Raiden]> софт ещё тут сложный. тот же гвенвиев умеет примерн остолько, сколько хорошая смотрелка картинк
<artus> Было обновлено множество игр.  это видать самое большое достижение с 4х кед ))
<[Raiden]> даже в архивы ожет заходить
<Alagos> Странно как-то. На http://www.edu-station.ru/grammar/test_level/?level=1&language=en этом сайте у меня кнопки для отыхрыша звука появляются и тут-же исчезают. Как будто их что-то блокирует. Но ничего такого нету.
<[Raiden]> это вам не его, преписанный с гтк2 в том же виде ,в котором был 5+ лет
<[Raiden]> не ЕОГ
<artus> [Raiden], а кеды как плющились с 96го года так и плющатцо , но да, они ж 2 года как написаны , видать все врут :D
<Kyshtynbai> Alagos: а браузер какой? вообще ёпера с адблоком иногда так делает у меня, правда не с флэшем а div некоторыми
<[Raiden]> ну спорно это. Или скажем так, может и плющатся, но уменя лично нет. я по большей части делаю ребут при мощных обновлениях или смене драйвера
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> обычн о1 раз включаю и 1 раз выключаю
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: chromium у меня... Адблок только что удалил
<[Raiden]> в кде есть большие проблемы со всяким кмейлом и контактами , с кде пим в общем. Там ещё писать и писать.
<[Raiden]> но я это не использую
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], консоль пользуешь? )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: для почты то? :)
<[Raiden]> нет, громоптицу
<Sergey_IT> и чего все такие сурьезные - с 1 апреля )
<Kyshtynbai> кстати да)
<Alagos> У меня оно еще не наступило
<Kyshtynbai> калиниград? беларусь? запад украины?
<baronos> artus: ты rss в вичат не пытался прикрутить? :D
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> baronos, мне вот там ток рсс не хватало ) ога )
<baronos> artus: ну как бы да, но вот твиттер то я сделал и он в роли рсс :D
<baronos> join #weechat
<baronos> тьфу
<Alagos> Уже наступило. Просто Украина :)
<gdane> привет
<gdane> а никто не побеждал связку virtualbox + pxe?
<gdane> если я подключаю гостевую машину мостом то pxe не хочет принимать выданный ему ip
<artus> там видать все победунство в том чтоб включить мост на сетевую
<gdane> нее в том то и дело
<gdane> я подрубаю гостя натом все работает
<gdane> срабатывает встроенный dhcp и выдает адрес
<gdane> я просто скомпилил ангстром и хочу его развернуть его на виртбоксе
<artus> gdane, фигня какая то , должно в принципе без всякого то
<gdane> ну я много жалоб видел в гугле
<gdane> на pxe 2-1
<gdane> только вот не видел победунство
<[koshka]> ^_^
<artus> gdane, https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2536 да, есть такое дело
<artus> The problem was fixed in 4.0.2.  говорят
<gdane> ну у меня версия 4.1.2
<gdane> кстати аналогично работает на интеловых и не интеловых сетевухах
<artus> gdane, девятый комент глянь
<gdane> ну ок, подскажите тогда как настроить внутренний дхцп на определенные адреса
<gdane> ок - щас фильм досмотрю и гляну
<artus> VT-x  попробуй в виртуалке вырубить
<gdane> ок
<gdane> а в локалке у меня аж 2 dhcp включено
<gdane> и без толку
<gdane> ну в общем спс за помощь буду поглядеть
<[koshka]> Не за что
<gdane> ещеб понять чего на конфиг pxe ругается
<[koshka]> Включите мне инет :-( я спать то не хочу
<gdane> там указал куда руту лезть за файловой системой, но вот не может подцепить и уходит в кернел паник
<artus> gdane, http://diffor.livejournal.com/15028.html как то вот че оно
<artus> пак дополнений ставил точно?
<artus> [koshka], а кто его выключил то?
<gdane> ставил
<gdane> последний с сайта вирта
<[koshka]> Ну 1  число же
<gdane> в  плане с оф сайта
 * [koshka] ушла плакать
<artus> ой, точно, надо кредит взять у прова :D
<artus> воть, теперь еще 6ть дней есть на дойти до терминала
<[koshka]> :(
<artus> [koshka], могу отсыпать интернета пол мешка )) и бандеролькой отправить ))
<[koshka]> Смс завтра напишу директору
<[koshka]> Включит мне
<[koshka]> А то че это.. Не поиграть :(
<Alagos> linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/boot/iso/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso noeject noprompt -
<Alagos> А откуда берётся этот каспер?
<Alagos> artus: как прально конфиг написать для загрузки iso?
<[koshka]> Пора делать  чехлы на телефон с каким то чипом. Что бы их найти можно было >_<
 * [koshka] спрятала artus в мешок
<Alagos> Можно на телефон просто позвонить
<blackcat> а если чехол потерялся, а телефон отдельно? :)
<[koshka]> Телефон то на месте. А чехол нет
<artus> если чехол потерялся, знать он не нужен
<[koshka]> И я не знаю де он
 * artus спрятался обратно в мешок
<[koshka]> Дык поцарапается еще :(
<blackcat> когтями? :)
<[koshka]> Не. Ну вдруг за диван упадет
<[koshka]> Больно же будет
<[koshka]> :-D
<artus> [koshka], имеет склонность к вдруг-падать? ))
<[koshka]> Ну за пол года я его уронила 1 раз. А тут может быть типа - закон подлости
<artus> ну так сразу урония на ковер раза 3, чтоб лимит падений исчерпать )
<[koshka]> Я лучше себя уроню, чем его :-D
<Alagos> Что за телефон такой?
<Kyshtynbai> у кого двенашка, эволюшн есть в репах? его ж говорят попячили из софта по умолчанию
<Kyshtynbai> я к ниму привык, там календарб классный
<[koshka]> Alagos, обычный :)  galaxy s 9000
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: есть
<Kyshtynbai> данке
<NikitoZzZzZ> на компе две сетевые карты, на одной интернет (указан шлюз), вторая сетевая карта для ЛС, необходимо прописать шлюз, но с двумя шлюзами происходят глюки как быть
<NikitoZzZzZ> ?
<artus> зачем тебе 2 шлюза ?
<artus> !nat | NikitoZzZzZ
<ubuntuhelp> NikitoZzZzZ: Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<NikitoZzZzZ> второй для локалки, бнз второго шлюза он шлёт пакеты в интернет
<artus> эмм...
<artus> вобщето пакеты шлет туда куда ты их посылаеш)
<artus> еще раз раскажи чего ты там строиш то
<NikitoZzZzZ> да, он ищет адрес не в локалке а интернете
<artus> а у тебя в локалке чего, дублированый инет чтоль?
<NikitoZzZzZ> нет
<NikitoZzZzZ> он смотрит в таблицу маршрутизации и выбирает маршрут в интернет
<NikitoZzZzZ> если не указать шлюз
<NikitoZzZzZ> для локалки
<NikitoZzZzZ> с метрикой можно побаловаться, но у меня не получилось
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<pr0mode> тыщ
<artus> у тебя 2 сетевых, 1на смотрит в интернет, на второй живет локалка вида zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz , нафига тебе шлюз на zzz.zzz* если ты ходиш  всеравно по zzz.
<artus> или чего у тебя там такое, ты обяснить то можеш? )
<artus> локалка вида 2 ноута и телевизор? или локальные ресурсы прова? тогда причем тут 2 сетевых интерфейса )
<artus> или у тебя он запасной? тогда крути роуты до локальных ресурсов
<NikitoZzZzZ> у меня вобще стоит задача соединить две различные подсети
<artus> чето как то я этой задачи в первом вопросе не слышал )
<NikitoZzZzZ> через маршрутизатор в виде винды сервер
<artus> хотя наверно ты ждал телепатов ) ну так может они таки прийдут )
<artus> NikitoZzZzZ, так ты это все на венде чтоль крутиш?
<NikitoZzZzZ> а есть разница? протокол тот один и тот же используется
<NikitoZzZzZ> как бы ты это на ubuntu разрешил?
<artus> @kban --host NikitoZzZzZ 604800 тебя уже предупреждали, что с проблемами венды на канал оной
<shenmue> artus vs user 99999:0
<shenmue> артус читер =(
<artus> не, ну а че, то у него проблемы с семерочкой, то у него проблемы с маршрутизаторами на венде, уитывая что зрение у нео наверно -15 и очки он не носит, так как буквы то не читает, может таки найдет время к окулисту сходить )
<shenmue> в секте тоже заходят со своими арчами федорами и прочими вендами. жалуется мол вно бажное
<shenmue> а через месяц красноглазик уже убу матом кроет мол для дамохозяек ну и тд
<artus> гг
<shenmue> baronos как там гш? расширения любопытные есть? где хваленные конфигурялки тем?
<baronos> shenmue: у меня еще в процессе обновления стабильного рабочего гнома :D
<shenmue> я уже успел поглядеть, ничо не понять и откатить обратно
<gdane> ооо да, я кучу операционок перепробовал - убунту самая стабильная
<gdane> даже под юнити
 * baronos поперхнулся творогом
<artus> baronos, аххаха
<gdane> от слова юнити?
<shenmue> это от жадности
<gdane> юнити юнити юнити юнити.... :)
<baronos> вообщем на канале вичата не знаю как сделать рсс :(
<[Raiden]> ну не самая конечно, но нормально. Когда баронос овтернется, обязательно скажу , что лучше федоры )
<baronos> мне предложили написать самому :D
<gdane> мандрива вообще порадовала -  ставлю с диска все ок, подключаю официальный российский репозиторий, делаю обновления - операционка расползается
<gdane> минту не плох
<baronos> [Raiden]: федора не няя, там юм тормоз :D
<gdane> центос - не хватает норм софта
<[Raiden]> gdane: если пошел по дистрам, глянь ещё опенсусе и магею
<gdane> а компилить каждый раз софт - ну это как то напряжно - терять хз сколкьо времени
<shenmue> тут должны давится творог гентушники
<gdane>  сусю глядел - тож ниче так
<shenmue> творогом*
<gdane> ну вот до генту недошел
<gdane> кстати макрософт сусю не собирается полностью выкупать?
<shenmue> хотя они сами собстна говоря ничего не компилят
<gdane> а то что то слышал про их совместные планы - не помню только что
<baronos> artus: сижу, инет хлом отвалился, смотрю на роутер, красная ламочка, хмм, перезагрузил, зеленая загорелась, но не пингуется ничего, ребут сделал и всё как по маслу :)
<artus> baronos, это первоапрельский прикол такой)
<gdane> гггг
<gdane> слава догу у меня мой асус рт-н16 не барахлит
<shenmue> baronos а сеть просто перезапустить?
<gdane> на родной прошивке он постоянно забывал настройки
<shenmue> =)
<gdane> а каждый раз после ребута ему скармливать конфиг - достало
<baronos> shenmue: мне все ровно надо было в ребут, так как после обновы не ребутался :)
<gdane> поставил прошивку от Олега и уже несколько лет все как по маслу
<gdane> ааа мне еще амига понравилась
<gdane> точнее икарос - 4 вроде
<baronos> прям все так удобно стало http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-04-01%2002%3A19%3A44.png :D
<gdane> кстати коммодор решил воскреснуть
<gdane> и наконецто собрали свежий нормальный комп
<gdane> амига мини
<gdane> на интел i3
<gdane> до 16 гигов памяти
<gdane> со временем можно будет попробовать собрать рабочий комп с амигой
<gdane> народ поскажите как в конфиге pxe прописать переменную root
<User488[web]> hi all
<baronos> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<gdane> поидее root=/dev/nvs но оно пишет что не фига
<shenmue> baronos зачем те капс кпуфрек и куча еще бесполезного?
<User488[web]> окей.. не могу зайти с pidgin сюда =( "выгоняет из комнаты"
<shenmue> 3 планировщика....
<baronos> shenmue: да я хз, даже не знаю че там отрубать)
<baronos> User488[web]: всмысле выгоняет?
<User488[web]> "Изгнан" "Вас выгнали из *"
<shenmue> аспид - для ноутов, авахи - непонятно чудо , кпуфрек обороты куллера что ли или понижение частот проца - для ноута, капс - диспечтер печати - для принтеров , ексим - и так понятно, фуз - для нтфс
<[Raiden]> аспид для управления питанием вообще, не только ноуты
<[Raiden]> моя старушка умеет   с 3 до 2 гц падать что бы электричество экономить и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ггц
 * adskibiz собрал офигенный компьютерный стол и радуется )))
<[Raiden]> adskibiz: покажи
<adskibiz> темно.. днем фотки сделаю.. да и хотелось бы еще пару железок привинтить
<artus> adskibiz, ты за неделю уже 4й по счету собираеш
<baronos> че то я не сталкивался с изгнанием (и всяким Экзорцизмом в часности)
<adskibiz> линуксоидный такой стол.. патчиться и настраивается по необходимости
<adskibiz> а у нас на форуме нет раздела самоделок??
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/org/LOR/~3/NsUWoS_NsSI/7589237
<shenmue> =)
<adskibiz> artus, это все тот же.. просто сложен, сцуко, как Шаттл
<adskibiz> 2 метра высотой. три ряда полок
<artus> adskibiz, ты после каждого скручегоно самореза будеш сюда бегать радоватцо? ))
<adskibiz> там нет ни одного самореза! Вот поэтому и радуюсь!
<shenmue> мне как мебельшику вообще весело читать =)
<baronos> вот у artus рабочее пространство сделано супер, при нарушении на канале тускнет свет загарается красная лампа, звучит серена оповещения, он быстро реагирует достаёт черный чемоданщик из алиасов с двумя кнопками красная и
<baronos> желтая, красная -бан, желтая -кик :D
<artus> shenmue, воо, теперяче я знаю кого в случае чего подергать на предмет вопросов :)
<[Raiden]> на http://distrowatch.com/ опенсусе приближается к федоре
<adskibiz> shenmue, а почему мебельщики капютерные столы делать не умеют?
<shenmue> artus да да adskibiz спец. все вопросы к нему
<artus> baronos, ну лампа допустим не красная загораетцо, а желтая, и вообще, нефиг тут все секреты раскрывать ...  :D
<shenmue> adskibiz мебельщики умеют всё делать. есть просто дизайнеры и есть пииииииииииип клиенты которые сами не знают что хотят
<baronos> а это случаем не арийцы разрабатывают http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07179 :D
<adskibiz> хочу еще стеклянный витраж забацать. С каким-нить пескоструйным рисунком в стиле бубунты
<artus> вобще клиника :D
<adskibiz> а поник у меня на кронштейне теперь висит.. Зачем не знаю, но круто.. влево-вправо ползает
<adskibiz> *моник
<adskibiz> а то еще подумаете ,что пони повесил
 * shenmue подумал
<shenmue> вот с-садюга
<adskibiz> куда бы сканер упрятать.. лежат дурак ,всю полку занимает ((
<baronos> ты бы зафотал стол и дал посмотреть)
<shenmue> фальш панель вместо ящика и туда сканер
<adskibiz> вот мебельщики вместо шоб клавиатуру на идиотскую выезжающую панель пихать, лучше б сканер туда запихали. Он нужен реже
<adskibiz> может еще доп.монитор повешу маленький.. не знаю зачем.. Для понтов наверное.
<shenmue> что бы каленми его разбить?
<adskibiz> тут продают 15 недорого
<adskibiz> а зачем нужен второй монитор -никто не знает?
<shenmue> baronos грац меня. я собрал все шмотки первоначальные для мага в морровинде. почти обощлось без жертв
<shenmue> ш*
<baronos> shenmue: поздравляю :D
<shenmue> =^.^=
<adskibiz> блин.. все никак скрипт не добашу. Вдохновение кончилось..
<shenmue> хотя только 1 лвл еще
 * baronos завис радиотрей на песне "Иванушки Int - Тополинный пух "
 * adskibiz слушает Ретро-ФМ
 * shenmue смотрит зеленый фонарь: изумрудные рыцари
 * artus жуеть холодную курицу, ням
 * baronos чувствует на каждом сайте первоапрельскую подставу :)
<[Raiden]> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6053/7030497805_8073fff5c4_b.jpg хороший снимок, типа миллионный с мкс
<[Raiden]> http://open.knome.fi/2012/04/01/xubuntu-rebasing-on-debian/
 * only_you чувствует, что сегодня на сайты можна не заходить.. ;)
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-01
<icat72> Hello товарищи
<[koshka]> Мяу :)
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, ррр
<Nexxxt> Ку
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<icat72> народ, не раотает web камера, что елать?
<gdane> она хоть определяется?
<gdane> что lsusb говорит?
<icat72> не определяется
<gdane> тоесть на физ уровне комп не видет камеру.... а камера то сама рабочая?
<icat72> да, камера рабочая
<icat72> под виндой работала
<icat72> камера встроенная
<gdane> че за моделька?
<gdane> нетбук?
<icat72> модель нетбука - DNS :)
<gdane> а при чем тут днс?
<icat72> gdane: телепат олнако)
<icat72> фирма DNS
<icat72> не слыхал что ль?
<gdane> ээээ
<gdane> кинь модельку
<icat72> ща
<gdane> мне уже интересно
<gdane> это небойсь китаец какойто
<gdane> с непонятным невнятным железом
<gdane> нетбук днс не слыхал
 * baronos почесал [koshka]
<[koshka]> baronos,  мурррр
<icat72> gdane: http://tumen.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i134339/116-noutbuk-dns-0134339.html
<TheFalkorr> знаете, кто чаще всего видит боль?
<gdane> гмм по железу вроде все стандартное
<gdane> обычное атомное поделие
<icat72> TheFalkorr: травмотолог?
<TheFalkorr> icat72: неее
<TheFalkorr> чаще всего боль видит человек-гиена:)
<icat72> gdane: ну да, ничего сверхестественног
<TheFalkorr> тот самый друг, который будет ржать, пока у тебя боль:)
<icat72> gdane: просто по своим брендом выпускают
<gdane> а скинь что у тебя lsusb видит
<gdane> ну я прочитал первый же коммент - так там даже винда не встала
<gdane> короче тоцно эту модель брать не буду
<icat72> gdane: http://paste.pro/5146755
<gdane> http://club.dns-shop.ru/forum/?action=thread&id=12153
<gdane> жестоко
<icat72> я хх, и винда и убунта без пблем встали
<gdane> не встала семерка поменяли оперативу и все заработало
<icat72> я 4 месяца назад брал, пока полёт нрмальный, чё там и как ставили другие - без понятия
<TheFalkorr> тебе плохо?страшно?больно? ты хотел покрасоваться и не получилось? не бойся. человек-гиена выложит это на ютюб. всем, кто закажет человека-гиену прямо сейчас, бесплатно даруется три часа закадрового смеха от лучших
<TheFalkorr> человек-гиен мира. спешите, предложение неограничено
<gdane> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=6bffebc4d09d8e9c&pli=1
<shenmue> Доступ закрыт на несколько дней (30) за нарушение правил. Осталось дней: 27.Чтобы снова войти, перейдите по ссылке выхода из системы.
<shenmue> это гугол вио
<shenmue> 10 бан между прочим на месяц. надо отметить
<gdane> гмм icat72 есть внешняя вебка?
<icat72> есть конечно
<gdane> чтоб не заморачиваться особо можно ее подключить
<gdane> она вообще определяется?
<icat72> ну как вариант
<icat72> неть (
<icat72> лана, пороюсь
<icat72> если что буду у вас интересоваться
<gdane> вроде камеры могут быть просто отключены
<shenmue> о 26 выйдет лтс
<shenmue> а думал 29-ого
<gdane> хотя я думаю что даже еслибы они были отключены то всеравно определялись бы
<gdane> а тут пока даже не подскажу куда копать
<icat72> пойду в биос гляну
<gdane> может стоит покапать всякие сислоги + dmesg
<icat72> gdane: спасибо )
<gdane> да не за что
<gdane> мнебы кто помог - есть скомпиленный хелло ворлд под ангстром (компилил под x86) ядро взлетает, а вот rootnfs не подхватывается
<gdane> ставлю через виртбокс с загрузкой по pxe
<gdane> ругается на конфиг pxe на переменную root
<gdane> ставлю как описано тут http://openembedded.ru/2009/01/07/zapusk/
<gdane> тут же приведет и конфиг
<gdane> айпишник ессно я поменял
<gdane> в конфиге
<gdane> на адрес хостового компа
<gdane> кстати нет ли случаем сообщества рускоязычного эмбеддеров на это сервере?
<werxxx> подскажите консольный почтовый клиент
<shenmue> cone
<gdane> Pine, Mutt, Cone, Elmo
<gdane> еще Alpine
<werxxx> что по умолчанию установлен
<gdane> я хз что у тебя установлено по умолчанию - консольные почтовые клиенты я так понимаю не ставятся поумолчанию
<gdane> ставится тандерберд ну claw
<gdane> еще из консольных вроде mail
<adskibiz> люди.. а можно awk найти в массиве первый знак после # и заменить на другой?
<[koshka]> Кто Лешу украл?
<[koshka]> Ага
<gdane> кстати да, телнет. он в любом линуксе есть :)
<gdane> по-умолчанию
 * baronos подмигнул [koshka]
<[koshka]> ^_^
<shenmue> [koshka] держи вискас и новый наполнитель =)
<[koshka]> Кстати. Падонок бывает?
<[koshka]> shenmue, а молока и кофе нет?
<shenmue> нет. вискарь есть. =)
<[koshka]> Фу
<[koshka]> Я не пью
<shenmue> вискас-вискарь =)
<werxxx> cone  самый норм?
<shenmue> werxxx все попробуй и выберешь что нравится
<werxxx> shenmue: ну с чего начать
<[koshka]> shenmue, молока хочу
<shenmue> werxxx начни с гугления и описания что чего и как
<shenmue> в нормальном обзоре программы будут так же и ее недостатки
<Kyshtynbai> Чем можно мп3шки редактировать? хочу себе музычки на звонки нарезать
<Resager> Как можно передать видеопоток с вебкамеры в убунте в венду внутри виртуалбокс, с последующим определением этого в скайпе енды?
<Kyshtynbai> усб камера?
<Resager> д
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нативный скайп не?
<Resager> ну в венде, виндозный
<Resager> в линухе не юзаю, ибо не поддерживает видеоконференцию
<Kyshtynbai> тогда просто включаешь усб устройство в настройках машины виртуалбокса, винда увидит камеру, поставишь драйвер и вперед имхо. если я прально тебя понял, конечно
<Kyshtynbai> там чтобы усб включить, надо доплонения с сайта виртуалбокса поставить, из коробки усб на виртуалках не поддерживается
<Kyshtynbai> по-моему)
<Resager> Kyshtynbai: правильно, но порядка 5 секунд задержка + скайп не определяет напрямую (только одна прога может), но к тому же звук не идет с микрофона вебки
<Resager> плагин для виртуалбокса поставил
<baronos> дык видеоконверенция платная что в винде чт в лине
<Resager> нет же! Скачиваю с офф сайта и делаю видеочат
<Resager> бесплатно, без хаков. НУ или может у того, кто создает чат платный клиент, я не знаю
<Resager> Большая задержка + отсутствие поддержки микрофона из вебки заставляет искать альтернативу
<selevit> платные мультиконференции
<selevit> видеоконференция 1 vs 1 бесплатна
<Kyshtynbai> ну, микрофон, положим, можно внешний подключить. а вот задержка да, хз чот делать.
<Resager> selevit: я тоже читал на офф сайте. Я не знаю почему работает. Качал с офф сайта скайп
<Resager> Kyshtynbai: эмулить до виртуалбокса >_<
<Resager> WebcamStudio - хороша, но в 11.10 уже непонятные траблы с зависимостями(
<selevit> Resager: что у тебя работает? Множественные видеоконференции?
<selevit> бесплатно?
<Resager> selevit: ну конференции это или нет я не знаю. Набирает человек в чат 3-х человек и мы общаемся через вебки (изображение, звук)
<werxxx> как посмотреть список подключенных юсб-устройств?
<Kyshtynbai> lsusb
<Resager> werxxx: lsusb -t
<selevit> Resager: так тот человек наверно заплатил m$ за такие плюшки:
<Resager> selevit: возможно
<werxxx> Resager: а чтоб посмотреть куда примонтировано?
<selevit> mount
<Kyshtynbai> mount
<Resager> selevit: я бы использовал улчше бесплатные альтернативы веб-конференции. Такие как ни странно есть
<selevit> конечно есть. google talk например. Который, кстати не альтернатива совсем. Скайп этот ваш альтернатива :-)
<werxxx> чет не как
<Resager> selevit: веб интерфейс? Видеоконференции?
<werxxx> вот мне выдает список поключеных юсб-устроиств.
<selevit> Resager: да
<werxxx> как посмотреть куда оно примонтировано
<Resager> обязательно попробую
<selevit> werxxx: mount
<werxxx> да какой моунт?)
<selevit> обычный
<selevit> или df -h
<werxxx> selevit: мне не шлэш а камеру примонтировать надо
<selevit> куда ты ее хочешь примонтировать?
<werxxx> в систему
<selevit> не надо ее никуда монтировать
<selevit> глянь в /dev/video0
<werxxx> ну да все нашел
<selevit> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0
<werxxx> блин как ты ее нашел эту команду?
<selevit> werxxx: что ты имеешь ввиду?
<selevit> man mplayer
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> В Драйверах у меня 2 штуки - один, и второй с именем = первому и надписью в скобках (плановые обновления). Что о чем?
<Onkeltem> Поставился только тот, что без скобок.
<[Raiden]> вы решили обновиться 1 апреля?
<[Raiden]> шутка
<Onkeltem> да он и раньше не вставал
<Onkeltem> и сейчас на встал - думал если уже активирован драйвер, то его "плановые обновления" уж должны встать, а вот нет
<[Raiden]> возьми синаптик и посмотри какаие версии стоят и какие последние. Если есть какие-то сомнения
<[Raiden]> или apt-cache policy имяпакета
<[Raiden]> https://www.google.com/intl/ru/chrome/multitask.html
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: )))))))))
<User710[web]> Помогите пожалуйста, у меня флешкарта разделилась на две части по 2гб и 14. И видно только 2гб
<selevit> что значит разделилась?
<[Raiden]> User710[web]: почитай что-нить про разбивкудисков и разделы.
<User710[web]> В дисковой утилите моя флешкарта на 16гб разбита на разделы
<User710[web]> И видно только один
<selevit> User710[web]: какая фс на том разделе, который не видно?
<User710[web]> нтфс
<User710[web]> а ннет
<User710[web]> там ничего не написано
<[Raiden]> ну вот поэтому и не видно.
<User710[web]> который видно там нтфс
<[Raiden]> раздел без фс нет смысла монтировать
<selevit> форматируй тогда раздел
<User710[web]> а при создании раздела вот что пишет
<User710[web]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<User710[web]> http://paste.pro/5146766
<User710[web]> А когда первый раздел пытаюсь удалить пишет, что он монтируется, а размонтироваться не хочет
<selevit> User710[web]: попробуй mkfs.ntfs /dev/устройство_раздела
<werxxx> вишу?
<selevit> висишь?
<werxxx> ок
<User710[web]> отказано в доступе
<[Raiden]> User710[web]: значит занят каким-то процессом , lsof /dev/раздел и fuser до кучи
<selevit> User710[web]: от рута
<selevit> форматируй от рута
<User710[web]> и так
<User710[web]> или нет
<User710[web]> хз
<[Raiden]> только не устройство, а раздел, если форматировать собрались )
<selevit> или sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdbN
<User710[web]> Ничего не работает
<User710[web]> как от рута форматировать
<selevit> User710[web]: покажи вывод df -h
<werxxx> а как в вичате список ников прокручитвать?
<User710[web]> http://paste.pro/5146771
<selevit> как от рута форматировать | sudo
<selevit> User710[web]: mount
<selevit> User710[web]: что mount говорит?
<[Raiden]> маунт может только сказать смонтировано или нет
<[Raiden]> а кем занято [14:14:02] [[Raiden]]User710[web]: значит занят каким-то процессом , lsof /dev/раздел и fuser до кучи
<selevit> User710[web]: открой-ка gparted
<User901[web]> Всем привет
<Onkeltem> Каждый раз, когда отправляю систему в ребут, после выхода из иксов показывается черный экран с кривыми надписями. Это так задумано?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: кстати, спасибо - через синаптик дрова встали )
<[Raiden]> ну, ок
<Onkeltem> всякий раз убеждаюсь, что все эти GUI-штуки и прибамбасы работают через пень колоду
<Onkeltem> спасибо APT, что ты есть
<User101[web]> подскажите а как поменять ник?
<Onkeltem> User101[web]: /nick nick
<Onkeltem> :)
<Kyshtynbai> лол
<Kyshtynbai>  /nick _твой_ник_
<Kyshtynbai> вот так надо
<Onkeltem> так вот ты кто
<Onkeltem> Guest38967: какими судьбами?! сколько лет сколько зим!
<andrex> гостем он стал потому что ник nick занят и ты наврядле этого персонажа знаешь
<Onkeltem> Кто-нибудь знает, к mail.ru агенту можно прицепиться pidgin'ом?
<Onkeltem> andrex: иссессно
<Onkeltem> andrex: ужипошутитьнельзя
<andrex> нет нельзя, я запретил)
<Onkeltem> andrex: редиска!
<Guest38967> проверка
<TheFalkorr> andrex: а почто это ты тут запрещаешь чтото?
<andrex> TheFalkorr: ты ж разрешил)
<baronos> Onkeltem: для эмпати есть протокол сторонний для маил агента
<[Raiden]> для пиджина тоже было что-то
<baronos> Onkeltem: можно опробовать и для пиджина подойдет
 * baronos скреслит пальцы и обновляется
<baronos> скрестил*
<Guest38967> VERIFY REGISTER User101[web] cxxhuoqiozlm
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://code.google.com/p/empathy-mra/
<baronos> он и для пиджина тоже
<Onkeltem> baronos: спасибо!
<baronos> он вроде звонить не будет на агент, а писать нормуль будет.
<Onkeltem> да писать ток надо - другу ставлю Убунту. Он вообще в компах не шарит, купил себе первый свой комп - ASUS X53U. Тут стоит ужасный проц от AMD - E240
<[Raiden]> Ему точно нужна убунта?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а какие варианты еще?
<[Raiden]> вин7? )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ему в инет ходить, фильмы смотреть
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ну так он ко мне и обратился, так как через неделю посл епокупки Avast начал с ним разговаривать
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<Onkeltem> То есть надо ставить касперыча. Покупать в смысле. Это то не проблема, но прикинь - на этом дохлом проце еще и антивирь..
<Onkeltem> +чтобы мне ему помочь, гораздо будет удоблее, если Linux будет стоять.
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: хех, не подошел плагин - архитектура не та
<Onkeltem> хотя может если руками поставить, то всё ок будет
<[Raiden]> AMD E-240 фактически как атом. Я бы рекомендовал юнити2д или хфце или лхде
<[Raiden]> 1 ядерный дешевы проц
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: 2d еще хуже работает - внешне все эффекты перерисовки прям слайдшоу
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: в 3d глаже
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бывает
<Onkeltem> Но вот например когда окна таскаешь - прям ступеньками едут
<[Raiden]> это видимо уже последсвия драйвера закрытого от амд
 * only_you рекомендует lxde
 * Onkeltem решил воспользоваться рекомендацией
<[Raiden]> в общем он примерно равен Intel N450 или чуть быстрей
<adskibiz> мну кто-нить звал?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: если я не ошибаюсь, то я четко наблюдаю прямую зависимость - если выполняется какая-то задача, то окна вообще ползают и отрисовываются еле-еле.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: то есть всё логично - GPU в CPU, что и требовалось доказать
<Onkeltem> Вообще маразм этот Fusion для ноутов использовать imho
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: это точно не из-за того что гпу в цпу
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ну хз
<[Raiden]> этот бобкат, не фузион. Фузион уже может с дешевыми десктопами поспорить
<Onkeltem> Народ, а как можно 32-битную либу использовать на 64-бит?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а, значит я невнимательно читал. Я сначала читал на вики статью о Brazos, а оттуда на Fusion перешел.
<[Raiden]> я в тот раз возможно зря посоветовал  64бит, плохо разбираюсь в линй от амд. 32бит либу для пиджина - тольк оесли из репов поставить 32бит пиджин и ег озависимости
<Onkeltem> ясно, да и хрен с ним. Скажу пусть переходит на GTalk.
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install pidgin:i386 - как-то так
<Onkeltem> Я на Empathy его решил оставить
<[Raiden]> но лучше найти библиотеку нужной архитектуры
<adskibiz> а каким консольным почтовиком можно заменить еволюшн? Так ,по приколу..
<[Raiden]> с эмпати всё сложнее может быть, она  гном сильно интегрирована, лучше искать нужную версию
<Onkeltem> или не юзать mail.ru _
<Onkeltem> )
<[Raiden]> http://code.google.com/p/mrim-prpl/
<Onkeltem> only_you: lxde понравился, его оставлю наверное
<Kyshtynbai> на сколько процентов реально сжать видео tar'ом?
<[Raiden]> сам тар только архиватор
<andrex> на -100
<[Raiden]> но можно вызвать внешний упаковщик
<[Raiden]> самый хороший из поддерживаемых zx
<[Raiden]> xz т.е.
<xSmile> Привет :) Подскажите пожалуйста, как исправить следующую проблему - Я установил ubuntu 11.10  по верх виндоса на тот же жестяк, однако, при перезагрузке компьютера не появляется возможность выбора загружаемого ОС :(
<andrex> шифт при загрузке
<andrex> 1 раз сделаеш потом само станет появлятся
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: несжатые фильмы весят десятки или даже сотни гигов. То что ты называеш ьфильмами - уже форматы сжатия. И ждать что они сильно ужмутся архиватором не стоит
<xSmile> А это не перво апрельская шутка?))
<[Raiden]> может % на 5 ужмутся +-
<Kyshtynbai> ясно, спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> картинки сжимаются фигово, видео фигово, звуковые форматы подозреваю то же) а что же тогда хорошо сжамется:)? может бинарники и текст?)
<Kyshtynbai> *сжимается
<andrex> xSmile: если впрямь поверх то там из ос выбирать нечего уже xD
<only_you> Kyshtynbai: текст и картинки)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: открой в гимпе жпег, сохрани в бмп , тогда будет сжиматься )
<[Raiden]> картинки все вери биг, они уже сжаты
<[Raiden]> ещё и с потерями, для уменьшения размера
<Kyshtynbai> в общем, оставляю я затею запихать полный бэкап на дропбокс) буду делать --exclude=/home/ivan/Видео )
<pr0mode> всем пыщ
<Kyshtynbai> Ку
<[Raiden]> купи себе внешний носитель на пару тб или несколько. Если у тебя реально те видео ,котоыре надо беречь.
<only_you> пыщ-пыщ ололо
<pr0mode> ))
<only_you> я водій нло
<Kyshtynbai> дак какое там) ничего, чего не было бы на рутрекере хехе) но это у меня хозяйстенный рефлекс). а хардов да, надо подкупить
<[Raiden]> да все видели. Вчера же в прогармме время показали. Зеленые такие, с жабрами, с путиным в обнимку
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> будем вступать в межгалактическое СНГ , с 1 апреля следущего года
<baronos> pr0mode: плагиат не хорошее дело :)
<[Raiden]> :)
<only_you> после 21.12.2012 уже некуда не вступим)
<Kyshtynbai> почему?
<baronos> у шенму патентованное "всем пыщ" :D
<[Raiden]> only_you: конец календаря майя? или что там? :)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле если погуглить, у них н календарь кончается, а какой-то там цикл
<baronos> угу, заканчивается эпоха рыб и начнется эпоха водолея ;)
<[Raiden]> ну и Марти Макфлай летал в 2015 год. Это более крутое доказательств очем писанина майя ))
<only_you> а еще Фрай перемещался в 3000 год, вроде. так, что я спокоен
<TheFalkorr> only_you: ну у фрая между 1999 и 3000 годом и пришельцы нападали и бп случалось
<only_you> ну то такое.. лишь бы бубунта не падала
<[Raiden]> в стартреке 22+век  и у них там земля прошла 3 мировую со всеми прелестеми. Перед тем как они построили такое комунистическое общество.
<[Raiden]> там правда не говорится про коммунизм, но денег у них там и капитала нет :)
<werxxx> kak weechate nicklist прокрутить?
<[Raiden]> чего-то один офтопик лезет )
<[Raiden]> во, вопрос )
<andrex> f11-f12
<werxxx> андрей а там же на ф11 во весь экран стоит?
<only_you> ф11 не катит
<only_you> только в 12
<andrex> ну выключить клавиши терминала кто мешает?
<andrex> или юзать другой эмуль терминала
<werxxx> лучше вичат переназначить
<only_you> а переназначить клавиши в вичате?)
<[Raiden]> )
<werxxx> only_you: а как сделать
<[Raiden]> некоторые ф-кнопки выключаются в свойствах самого терминала
<andrex> ну переназначайте, кто недаёт то
<[Raiden]> но если у вас ГШ , то будет проблема с ф10. В гуге есть решения
<[Raiden]> гле
<werxxx> ну ладно
<andrex> ну у меня ща с F10 и не только в гш проблемы, запал шифт мля
<only_you> f10 глобал. меню
<[Raiden]> лол, и в юнити забито? :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: это гтк3 баг, который в гтк3.4 починили
<only_you> до
<andrex> такими темпами гтк 5 появится скоро
<[Raiden]> в кде эфки тольк ос модификаторами забиты. например ктрл+ф10 - превью всех окон , ctrl+f7 -  превью всех окон текущего приложения
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<baronos> ну альт+ф10 к примеру разворачивает окно на весь экран
<[Raiden]> и естессно всё переназначается.
<[Raiden]> хотя вру , ф5 , ф2 юзается в софте ,если он активен
<[Raiden]> В 2012 ожидается 3 пятницы 13 и один конец света. Местами пасмурно.
<[Raiden]> попалось
<andrex> у меня уже был конец сета. раза 10 так электричество отключили задень и всё
<baronos> у меня сегодня такая же проблема(
<only_you> у нас последний раз свет отключали в 90-х
<[Raiden]> !nick | ex0
<ubuntuhelp> ex0: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> !faq | ex0
<ubuntuhelp> ex0: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<[Raiden]> !ufw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ufw'
<[Raiden]> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<pr0mode> парам пам пам
<[Raiden]> ещё офтопик http://nnm.ru/blogs/patrickk/v-indii-sostoyalas-mirovaya-premera-tanka-t-90s/
<pr0mode> купил себе электронную сигарету, только вот нифига она не помогает )))
<andrex> и не поможет
<[Raiden]> откурения помогает только некурение :) Заявляю как бросивший. Больше ничего не надо.
<pr0mode> правильно, потому чтоя не курю !!!
<[Raiden]> Хотя у меня ещё было 3 пластыря и пакет ирисок
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: сколько лет стажу?
<[Raiden]> лет 15-16 курил, а не курю уже год и 1 месяц )
<pr0mode> и как? рядом если закурит кто не щемит тебя?
<[Raiden]> в общем дураком был, а то бы раньше бросил
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: когда рядом курят, мне хочется нос зажать ,т.к. они воняют.
<pr0mode> странно, меня тянуло курить сразу же ...
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю. С перепоя тянуло. ПРосил затянуться, ещё до нг. А когда просто рядом или в тамбуре - хочется просто выйти.
<pr0mode> ну по пьянке даже те кто не курил никогда курят, проверенно))
<[Raiden]> бывает )
<pr0mode> ну вот и я пытаюсь бросить, даже ЭС купил, вроде есть эффект небольшой
<[Raiden]> возможно я сам себя закодировал, отвращение выработал. Т.е. запах табака мне удовольсвтия не приносит.
<werxxx> есть спецы сигареты в аптеке 1550 пачка
<[Raiden]> вообще я и раньше не любил , когда курят, если курю не  я.
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> такая же фигня
<pr0mode> )
<pr0mode> особенно в помещении
<[Raiden]> в общем без сигарет лучше, если коротко. Единсвенное, я 10+ кг набра ли пришлос ьчасть одежды заменить :)
<pr0mode> ну так надо было в зал походить, чтоб в тонусе держаться
<[Raiden]> я занимаюсь время от времени..
<artus> pr0mode, и курить бросить, и сразу в зал, для одного глобального действия слишком много )))
<[Raiden]> просто никотин подавляет выделение какой-то вфигни в мозгу, которое за чувство голода отвечает.
<[Raiden]> думаю я не толстый, а просто добрал тот вес которого нехватало. )
<[Raiden]> сек
<pr0mode> artus: ну это не много, я вот курил и в зал ходил, и сейчас бросиаю и в зал хожу, и брошу и тоже в зал ходить буду )))
<pr0mode> хотя отчасти [Raiden] тоже прав насчёт недостающего веса
<[Raiden]> http://www.jellinek.nl/brain/index.html - выберайте русский , а потом никотин
<[Raiden]> не, ну это у всех по разному ,ест ьи курящие с уже избыточным весом )
<pr0mode> ну это уже от физиологии человека зависит, хотя больший процент поправляется именно после того как бросают курить
<[Raiden]> в общем если тут есть курящие , то вы ссзб
<[Raiden]> и плохо пахните
<[Raiden]> ))
<pr0mode> взял и опустил так случайно )))
<[Raiden]> аллен карр дает верную мотивацию. Правда я не дочитал до конца. Бросил раньше.
<pr0mode> это да, но тем не менее он сам от рака умер
<[Raiden]> Ну, он возможно был болен когда уже бросил. Если почитать, то он пишет что по нескольк опачек выкуривал
<User810[web]> Здравствуйте,как установить ioncube?
<[Raiden]> а кровь была такая густая, что не вытекала из пореза - немного ужасов :)
<artus> аланкар сказочник пишуший для нлп подверженых субектов, как по мне книга вообще не о чем
<artus> из разряда не облизывай включный утюг - горяче ) ясен пень что горяче и больно будет )
<[Raiden]> artus: я не согласен
<artus> User810[web], sudo apt-get install ioncube
<artus> [Raiden], ну если ты не видиш очевидных вещей )))
<artus> хотя может у тебя с внушаемостью хорошо ))
<[Raiden]> artus: ты  курящий?
<[Raiden]> если да, то ты возможно просто сопротивляешся.
<User810[web]> artus, Reading package lists... Done  Building dependency tree  Reading state information... Done  E: Unable to locate package ioncube
<[Raiden]> лепишь отмаз, лиж бы не бросить.
<artus> [Raiden], мм, да не леплю даже, задумываюсь в принципе )
<artus> User810[web], а чего собсно это такое ?
<User810[web]> artus,это когда sudo apt-get install ioncube ввожу
<[Raiden]> он там пишет что некотоыре даже сопротивляются прочтению. И я сам такое видел. Один знакомый впечатлился что я бросил ,и тоже задумался. Но его не хватило не только на бросание, но и просто на прочтение тонкой книжки )
<openvoid> нету этого ioncube в репах
<artus> User810[web], и маленький вопрос, каким боком тут php-секрные-скрипты к убунте ? топай на оффсайт и спрашивай поддержку
<artus> *секурные
<artus> User810[web], и да, в гугл почтенный, 4й линк на установку ведет
<[Raiden]> это какая-то платная триальаня байда
<artus> [Raiden], да я почитал, забавное чтиво то , но именно что ниочем, тобиш прописные истины , к чему весь ожиотаж - не понятно  )
<artus> [Raiden], а сопротивлятцо прочтению книги, тебе это смешным не кажетцо? ))
<[Raiden]> artus: ажиотаж от того, что есть те , кто реально хотел бы бросить. И есть слухи что помогает. Я долго готовился к тому что бы бросить и считаю, что книжка помогла )
<pr0mode> artus,[Raiden], да тут неочем спорить, каждый для себя сам решает и ничсего сторонее не поможет!
<artus> :)
<[Raiden]> artus: нет, не кажется.  Когда речь касается наркомана, это не смешно.
<[Raiden]> да, лучше завязать, и офтпик )
<[koshka]> Скучали?:-D
<[Raiden]> Тут не дают скучать
<[Raiden]> ну может капельку
<[Raiden]> :)
<[koshka]> Ну хоть так ^_^
 * [koshka] простыла..
 * baronos принес горячего горячего чая с малиной [koshka]
<[koshka]> Ух ты ^_^ вот только он обо мне и заботится )
<[koshka]> У меня какие то мысли глупые. Типа начать второй курсач писать
<[koshka]> Искусственный интеллект ;D
<Amblnb> Создать?
<[koshka]> Не. Игру написать какую нибудь )
<[koshka]> Ну мне лень так, если честно
<[koshka]> Еще пару задач решить надо по интеллектуальным системам
<Amblnb> Ну игру и писать нечего, четыре полоски провести и игра готова )
<[koshka]> На prolog че то написать
<[koshka]> Вчера я поставила prolog, оказывается он консольный
<icat72> писец снегопад
<[koshka]> Гдеее?
<icat72> в Тюмени
<[koshka]> У нас +12 ^_^
<Amblnb> какой снег, дождище и ветрище
<[koshka]> Ага. У нас тоже дождь )
<icat72> у нас до середины апреля снежок
<Amblnb> Сегодля немог дверь открыть, ветром задавило )
<[koshka]> Так кстати. Падонак тут бывает или нет?
<[koshka]> Че то соскучилась по Диме
<[koshka]> Замело снегом, я смотрю :-D
<Amblnb> Как настроить переключатьль между всеми окнами системы или между панелями и рабочис столом, но чтоб работало во всех приложениях? Это нужно для переключения из приложений в полном экране и с захватом клавы и мышки.
<[Raiden]> запускай игры под вайном включив виртуальный стол. Тогда ван будет окном  со всеми последсвиями
<[Raiden]> или я не понял
<Amblnb> Я виндовые игры не использую
<[Raiden]> значит промахнулся )
<Amblnb> Некоторые приложения бывают что недают управлять системой.
<Amblnb> Ну перезапустить иксы, это не выход )
<[Raiden]> всмысле зависшие?
<[Raiden]> если в консоль ещё можно перейти, то убивай процеесс переключившись из иксов
<Amblnb> Нет, просто перехватывают управление
<[Raiden]> если нет - то не знаю
<Amblnb> Та в консоли я не спец
<Amblnb> Ну вот убить иксы срабатывает, значит должно и что-то ещё срабатывать. Что нельзя перехватить.
<[Raiden]> htop поставь , из нег оудобно прибивать. Может и не удобно, но как бы понятно
<Amblnb> Даже если это вызовет конфликт.
<baronos> а комбинация ctrl+shift+стрелка работает везде для переключения столов, и на приложениях во весь экран.
<Amblnb> У меня нет
<andrex> ну где например не работает?
<[Raiden]> ctrl+shift+стрелка убивает же сессию
<[Raiden]> а чел хочет прибивать 1 программу
<Amblnb> andrex: В стандартной системе управления удалённым рабочим столом.
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: на другую консол ьперейти можно?
<Amblnb> Ну я тогда не пробовал
<[Raiden]> ну как попробуешь, будетм думать дальше
<[Raiden]> если перехватывается не всё, какие-то хоткеи работают, можн ои xkill на хоткей повесить )
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<Amblnb> Вот и супер тукс тоже самое проделывает. Но там есть кнопка выхода.
<only_you> http://cs11334.userapi.com/u145294459/152614111/z_31558565.jpg :D
<Amblnb> В нём ничего не срабатывает, ну убивать иксы не пробовал
<Amblnb> Ось у меня ещё 10.04
<[Raiden]> в удаленных управляшках есть тоже способы выхода. Я не думаю что они н столько тупы
<[Raiden]> и переключаеть фулл\окно должен быть скорее всего
<Amblnb> Ну в оконном режиме выходил, а на весь экран ничего
<Amblnb> Там оно в настройках, в туксе можно настраивать что угодно, а в этом Клиенте терминального сервера, настройки в отдельном окне, которое недоступно если удалённый рабочий стол открыт на весь экран.
<TheFalkorr> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<BlancoD> Подскажите как в виртуалбоксе в консоль переключиться?
<baronos> BlancoD: правый ctrl+f1-f12
<BlancoD> baronos, Спасибо!
<TheFalkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/post/141192
<GaiVerus> привет всем
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Это фигня, вот еслиб лазерный экран сделали с фокусировкой каждого пикселя на сетчатку...
<TheFalkorr> а вот вам и новостийка
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: а источник питания, к которому от очков провода ведут, тебя не напряг?
<GaiVerus> Народ помогите поставить хамрр на ubuntu  не могу понять
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Неа ) Нормальный современный )
<TheFalkorr> совреенный был бы с жк-дисплеем на нем
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Так там и так электронная схема защиты от кз
<User630[web]> всем привет
<User630[web]> подскажите как пхпадмин логин пасс восстановить?
<andrex> User630[web]: http://goo.gl/s1ffc если mysql база
<baronos> все, надо ядро 3.4 к выходу гнома 3.4 ставить)
<User630[web]> это
<User630[web]> <andrex> это из под рута все делать?
<andrex> мде
<andrex> baronos: это почему?
<baronos> andrex: чтоб циферки одинаковые были ;)
<andrex> )
<User630[web]> не работает
<andrex> User630[web]: ты рут пароль от базы помнишь хоть?
<only_you> http://bm.img.com.ua/img/prikol/images/large/3/4/216143_488011.jpg
 * andrex думает заигнорить всех под маску *!*@gateway/web/*
<baronos> :)
<tis43> Привет
<tis43> Ребят кто может помоч?
<artus> никто не может помоч
<tis43> почему?
<artus> потому что телепатов уволили
<tis43> ааА)
<tis43> в общем не получается установить freenx
<tis43> ошибку выдает при sudo apt-get update
<tis43> типо 404 not found
<artus> сочуствуем )
<User961[web]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> User961[web], Fail!
<Amblnb-> Точки забыл поставить, в домене пробелы нельзя писать )
<baronos> гыы заигнорил всех теперь бы снять еще это дело))
<tis43> так че кто поможет?
<tis43> :(
<artus> tis43, особенно, причем тут freenx к sudo apt-get update
<tis43> так без неё и freenx не установится
<artus> без кого ?
<andrex> да точно надо заигнорить...
<tis43> я делал по инструкции
<tis43> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<artus> оно и с ней таким макором не устаночитцо есои что
<tis43> пробовал пропускать пункт
<tis43> но когда хочу установить, пишет что нету пакета freenx
<artus> потому что его нету в репах )
<tis43> репозит?
<artus> ты репы добавил вообще ?
<Amblnb-> Хранилищ!
<tis43> да
<tis43> добавлял
<tis43> sudo sed -i 's/natty/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/freenx-team-ppa-natty.list вот скрипт
<andrex> ну и какую ошибку выдаёт при update
<artus> tis43, умница , какие именно ты репы добавил?
<tis43> скриптом sudo sed -i 's/natty/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/freenx-team-ppa-natty.list
<artus> tis43, где скрипт? покажи
<artus> в упор тут скриптов не вижу
<tis43> artus sudo sed -i 's/natty/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/freenx-team-ppa-natty.list
<tis43> я не знаю что это))
<tis43> команда какая то
<andrex> омг
<Amblnb-> Футбольная наверно
<tis43> я не очень понимаю в этой области
<artus> tis43, не страдай фигней, add-repository ppa:freenx-team/ppa
<tis43> я думал по инструкции смогу сделать
<artus> для того чтоб делать по инструкции, надо понимать чо делаеш
<baronos> какаяь версия убунту?
<tis43> 11.10
<artus> tis43, почтенный, а ты вообще гдето там репу то для 11.10 видиш? покажи мне, ибо я как то в упор не вижу
<tis43> я ниче не знаю
<artus> вижу только попытку на 11.04 раздать репу от 10ю10
<tis43> так что мне делать?
<baronos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=freenx+
<baronos> ищи под свою версию ппа
<artus> клиника, я ниче не знаю, разбиратцо не хочу, но зато ща каак впилю терменальный сервер , ток вот он не впиливаетцо почемуто
<tis43> ребят а кто инструкцию может дать для моей версии?
<artus> tis43, как вариант http://freenx.berlios.de/download.php и собирай ))
<andrex> а как собирать xD
<baronos> https://launchpad.net/~andnie/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric
<tis43> у меня доступ только через терминал
<artus> это проблема разве?
<tis43> для меня да
<andrex> может у тебя ещё админ прав нет?
<tis43> есть
<artus> а может просто админа попросить чтоб настроил ? ))
<tis43> нет, он меня мучает
<tis43> сказал сам делай
<andrex> ключевое слово сам
<artus> ну так делай ) сам )
<tis43> я не могу сделать, уже сижу часа 4
<artus> ну так не делай ))
<tis43> мне нужно
<tis43> до завтра
<tis43> вы мне так инструкцию и не дали
<artus> а должны?
<artus> :D
<tis43> да
<andrex> !google | tis43
<ubuntuhelp> tis43: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<artus> tis43, ой ли
<baronos> !links2 | tis43
<ubuntuhelp> tis43: Браузеры, доступные в Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, на движке Gecko), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, на движке KHTML), Epiphany (GTK, на движке Gecko), Dillo (GTK), w3m (консольный), Links2 (консольный или графический, см. !man page), edbrowse (строковый), Opera (Qt, проприетарный).
<tis43> омг)
<baronos> обрати внимание на консольный ;)
<tis43> у меня только терминал
<tis43> я нуб короче
<andrex> tis43: тебя как туда взяли работать то, если не секрет ?
<tis43> меня никто не брал
<artus> и не возьмут :D
<tis43> это я беру
<Amblnb-> Сам пришол )
<tis43> :D
<andrex> а зачем тебе тогда эта марока нужна?
<tis43> нужна, я думал тут помощь будет, а тут смешки и издевательства
<tis43> :(
<baronos> artus: надо забиндить !chukcha :D
<werxxx> забиндил я вичат если кому надо
<Amblnb-> tis43: Так сегодня ж выходной.
<artus> учитывая что тебе никто ничего не должен, а по факту тебе даже лень прочесть как добавлять репозитории , то проблема только твоя
<tis43> я знаю как добавлять репозиторий
<tis43> только вот какой
<werxxx> tis43: че те надо?
<Amblnb-> Офсайтовский
<andrex> да тебе его 2 раза уже дали
<tis43> я его добавлял у меня ошибка вылазиет
<tis43> 404
<artus> tis43, freenx ubuntu 11.10 Результатов: примерно 116 000 (0,23 сек.)
<tis43> Игн http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease Игн http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release.gpg Игн http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release Игн http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main TranslationIndex Ош  http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources   404  Not Found Ош  http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main amd64 Packages   404  Not Found Ош  http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages   404  Not Found Иг
<tis43> вот
<artus> потому что нету такого репа, чего ты хочеш то )
<tis43> я полную строку добавлял
<andrex> знает он как ноно
<tis43> ща
<artus> http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main amd64 Packages это что вообще такое ?
<tis43> я не знаю, так вылезло
<Amblnb-> Наверно его туда так засунули
<tis43> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu это?
<tis43> ну и ещё src
<artus> tis43, там нет пакетов для онерика , зачем оно тебе ?
<tis43> artus я не понял тебя:)
<artus> tis43, прочти букварь, осознай смысл фразы "там нет пакетов для онерика" может поймеш
<artus> :)
<tis43> вы мне можете просто дать строчки репозитория
<tis43> ?
<tis43> пожалуйста
<tis43> )
<artus> baronos, продублируй ему ссылку на оиск по ланчпаду )
<artus> и да
<artus> |enter | tis43
<artus> !enter | tis43
<ubuntuhelp> tis43: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> прекращай флудить вобщем
<baronos> tis43: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=freenx+
<Kyshtynbai> zip с ключом -e запароливает архив, а вот что-то не найду в мане, имена файлов как шифровать или там скрывать?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, гзипом шифруй , он pgp умеет
<Kyshtynbai> данке
<tis43> это что? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=freenx+
<andrex> да и помоему фриникса этого нет для oneiric такшто собирай
<baronos> ищи среди них ппа под свою версию ОС, тебе нуже oneiric
<baronos> вот какой то там есть https://launchpad.net/~andnie/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric
<artus> baronos, freenx-server 0.7.3.git100327.e224628-0~ppa5~lucid  ога ))
<artus> tis43, я ж надеюсь ты в виртуалке тренируешся7
<tis43> нет)
<artus> ну тогда удачи
<tis43> щас попробую добавить https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<artus> да, таки точно, писатель, ниразу не читатель
<andrex> ну давай пробуй)
<andrex> я сказал собирать надо, значит надо
<tis43> YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main  тут что писать?
<artus> tis43, и паралельно убеждай убунту что у нее версия таки 8.04 ? juf
<artus> *ога
<tis43> а ребят) че там писать?
<tis43> oneiric main?
<artus> с этой репой чесно говоря ты можеш писать туда чего хочеш ) хоть первый том войны и мира переписать, толк будет одинаковый для всего, тоесть никакого ))
<tis43> ок
<artus> tis43, до тебя доходит фраза что этот репозиторий не для твоей версии бубунты ? ))
<tis43> почему?
<artus> там последняя сборка ито не н-икс сервера на 10ю
<andrex> всё ржать надоело в /ignore взялся за дело)
<artus> аххахаа
<tis43> мне baronos скинул
<tis43> ничего не вышло опять ошибки
<artus> да делай чего хош ) всеравно не в виртуалке играешся) бекапов системы нету , чего ж ешо можно ожидать то )
<tis43> а почему вы мне не хотите скинуть нужный мне?
<baronos> tis43: потому что под твою версию НЕТ сборки.
<artus> baronos, не выдержал? :)
<baronos> artus: ага)))
<tis43> мда
<tis43> стоило издиваться
<andrex> да он походу читать не умеет, я ему уже говорил про это и не тока я
<baronos> tis43: читать потому что надо уметь, и логически мыслить чтоб что то понять.
<tis43> Ладно пока, без вас сделаю
<artus> делатель)
<artus> не зря видать его одмин послал то )
<andrex> щас нас назовёт всяко как тока сможет и убежит)
<Sergey_IT> а тут все по прежнему (
<andrex> Sergey_IT: весело тут
<Sergey_IT> вижу... но не всем
<andrex> ну мы тут совсем не причём
<Sergey_IT> естественно - рядом стоите
<Amblnb-> Сидим
<Sergey_IT> baronos, в туалет пойдешь тоже ник поменяешь?
<NoOova> =) мало того в туалет. за поход в туалет ник сменится раза 4
<NoOova> в соотвестввиями со стадиями
<NoOova> Вы кстати вкурсе что Oracle купила Canonical ?
<NoOova> теперь ubuntu это продукт корпорации зла
<artus> NoOova, после того как мелкософт купил оракл ...
<NoOova> и теперь убунту называется "Microsoft ubuntu linux"
<Kyshtynbai> !pgp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pgp'
<TheFalkorr> @voice baronos[film]
<TheFalkorr> @voice "baronos[film]"
<Sergey_IT> за порнуху ему что ли? Которую он смотрит )
<werxxx> microsoft ubuntu windows?
<NoOova> ubuntu на ядре NT 7.0
<NoOova> Ubuntu 7
 * NoOova навострил уши
<blackcat> ну это давно не новость. были уже и Ubuntu 7.04 и Ubuntu 7.10.
<blackcat> под-версии, так сказать.
<Kyshtynbai> на Q имя релиза следующего надо гадать ) Quickrosof Quindows?
<NoOova> Qualified Qyishtynbai
<TheFalkorr> @voice NoOova werxxx
<Sergey_IT> просто ку
<NoOova> не зря я уши навострил
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: мы веселимся, дай праздник отметить
<Sergey_IT> у опов тоже праздник )
<TheFalkorr> дык отмечайте.но если шутки идут плоские и петросянские - идет наказание:)
<TheFalkorr> так что если не уверен в силе шутки - лучше не говорить
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: вот представь что идешь ты с девокой какой нибудь. ну и скахать ваще нечего. ты молчать будешь или хрень перебирать?
<NoOova> это я к чему) лучше молоть чушь но веселую чем сидеть и молчать
<blackcat> я тут почитал рассматриваемые версии названий для 12.10... мать моя, одно другого страшнее :)
<TheFalkorr> дык главное - веселую
<TheFalkorr> это главное слово
<NoOova> ну мне вот весело))))
<andrex> 1 апреля? что его отмечать то этот день дураков
<blackcat> как вам, например, Quizzical Quetzalcoatlus? :)
<NoOova> а ты видимо загружен и не можешь расслабиться :-P
<TheFalkorr> andrex: у людей профессиональный праздник.не мешай им
<andrex> xD
<NoOova> мнекажется будет чтото вроде Quick Quail
<werxxx> NoOova: а че правда виндоус купил?
<NoOova> нет
<NoOova> купил оракл
<NoOova> теперь у юнити лицензия от оракла
<werxxx> эт кто
<[Raiden]> Проддожит перейти на русский алфавит
<NoOova> к сожалению
<NoOova> это корпорация зла
<NoOova> Oracle
<NoOova> но есть свои плюсы
<werxxx> и че терь будет
<NoOova> теперь убунту идет независимо от версии с Java 7 и MySQL
<NoOova> предустановленными
<NoOova> они вкомпилированны в ядро
<artus> @kick NoOova харош флудить
<Sergey_IT> кто сегодня обновлялся?
<artus> NoOova, у тебя непреодолимая тяга по ентеру жамкать после каждого слова ? ))
<NoOova> =( надо преодолевать
<NoOova> artus: я отправляю по мере поступления мыслей
<blackcat> "они вкомпилированны в ядро" - это сильно :)
<blackcat> прямо в kernel, да? ;)
<NoOova> да. даже не модулями
<artus> NoOova, того, задержку на отправление выстави) пока мысли накопятцо )
<NoOova> artus: надо модуль написать MindBuffer.so
<Sergey_IT> теперь будет по ядру на каждое ядро проца
<werxxx> и че терь сколько стоит будет?
<blackcat> драйвер /dev/brain сначала корректный нужен, чо
<andrex> ага и капчу, и трёхэтажное уравнение с 5 неизвесными рандмное чтоб сообщение отправить нужно это всё решить
<NoOova> werxxx: бесплатное все так же
<werxxx> нуну
<NoOova> andrex: матанкапча типа? тока ответ это не число а развернутое решение
<blackcat> что нуну? у оракла масса халявного софта. в основном правда от поглощенных компаний (Sun к примеру)
<werxxx> blackcat: а какая ему выгода?
<blackcat> werxxx: на вторичных бизнес-направлениях можно работать без прямой выгоды
<blackcat> вот например, зачем конторы предлагают бесплатный хостинг? на кой ляд им это? да просто так. деньги они зарабатывают платным хостингом. ну, и рекламой иногда.
<werxxx> нуда
<NoOova> бесплатный хостинг ещё из за рекламмы конечно предоставляется
<NoOova> мб ещё просто для того чтобы была возможность вывести продукты с рынка если что
<NoOova> исключение конкуренции
<NoOova> у оракла например несколько субд сейчас
<NoOova> NoSQL, MySQL
<NoOova> ещё какаято
<blackcat> да и собственно Oracle :)
<[Raiden]> на таком хостинге потом баннеры какие-нить висят, для вас он бесплатен, а для конторы - деньги
<werxxx> ну пока есть зорошие люди будет линух
<blackcat> [Raiden]: оно-то так, но в последнее время я постоянно наблюдаю без-рекламные.
<NoOova> жаль конечно каноникал теперь тоже подразделение oracle... жаль
<Sergey_IT> пусть бизнес сам свои прибыли считает
<blackcat> NoOova: кстати, для порядку хорошо бы пруф-линк, знаете ли :)
<[Raiden]> blackcat: Напиши им тогда, с какой целью раздают ) Потом нам расскажшь
<blackcat> [Raiden]: мне уже известен ответ.
<blackcat> сводится к "because we can".
<NoOova> blackcat: надо домен регить и страничку верстать... лень
<blackcat> NoOova: хаха
<[Raiden]> возможно он  частичн обесплатный. Т.е. захчешь что-то ещё - уже деньги.
<blackcat> точно так, Лорд.
<werxxx> а каноникал это кто
<[Raiden]> как убунту ван. больше 5 гигов платно
<Kyshtynbai> кто убунту делает
<[Raiden]> получается бесплатность - это выращивание потенциально платящих хомячков )
<werxxx> не имеете права
<[Raiden]> может ещё триал быть. Типа... Ну что ,понравился сервис, да?  Тогда выметайтесь или  платите :)
 * [Raiden] несет фигню
<artus> [Raiden], а если не понравился то дальше пользуйсо?
<werxxx> а если мне он не нужен
<andrex> плати и вымитайся)
<artus> и вообще плату при входе надо брать)
<andrex> а при выходе в 2раза более
<TheFalkorr> @voice NoOova
<werxxx> как в ашане
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: я вообще уже молчу. за что войс то
<andrex> всё я рандомные фильмы смотреть ушел.
<TheFalkorr> за подразделение оракеля
<NoOova> фанат оракла чтоли?
<[koshka]> А вот и я
<NoOova> [koshka]: накажи skai, он меня обижает
<[koshka]> Скай злюка
<NoOova> пошли ему отомстим
<[koshka]> Пойдем
<[koshka]> Я будк мстить ему ночью :-D
<User312[web]> Всем привет, вконтакте в группе убунту видел скриншот интерфейса одного человека, у него там все было в стиле ПипБоя из фолаута3, заинтересовал эффект fisheye , кто нибудь знает как его реальзовать?
<User312[web]> Кошка я нашел решение проблемы с миркофоном)
<[koshka]> Спроси у человека в контакте
<[koshka]> Он точно расскажет
<[koshka]> Удалил пульс?
<Onkeltem> User312[web]: что есть fisheye? Вроде как когда наводишь на пункт, он увеличивается, нет?
<User312[web]> Логично, просто найти не могу больше картинку эту
<User312[web]> Неа
<[Raiden]> на лоре вроде тоже было
<User312[web]> Рыбий глаз)выпуклое изображение)
<[Raiden]> про фаллаут
<[koshka]> Холодно на улице. Так че с микро?
<werxxx> в фалаут не играл играю и не буду
<werxxx> убогая игра там графика плохая
<werxxx> фу
<[koshka]> Точняк
 * TheFalkorr ччитает мантру на успокоение
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: а ты еще удивляешься, почему я не люблю тебя
<[koshka]> Почему же?
 * [koshka] ушла вешаться...
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> Для меня апрель потерян все же
 * [koshka] проплатила wow :(
<User899[web]> Здравствуйте,я установил ioncube,но когда пишу php -v я не вижу что он установлен
<User899[web]> PHP 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Feb 11 2012 02:17:16)  Copyright (c) 1997-2011 The PHP Group  Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2011 Zend Technologies
<pr0mode> User899[web]: зачем тебе ioncube? что ты там ускорять собрался?
<User899[web]> pr0mode,для установки gamecp
<werxxx> а че за убунту 12.04
<pr0mode> http://wiki.firstvds.ru/index.php/IonCube   иди читай и сравнивай что неверное сделал
<User899[web]> pr0mode,спс
<Sergey_IT> werxxx, не поверишь - убунта )
<pr0mode> Sergey_IT: он и не верит походу )
<Sergey_IT> werxxx, не веришь - поставь
<User899[web]> pr0mode, а может не работать если я не туда строку в php.ini написал?
<pr0mode> мелкософтные убили мой мозг 6 часовой закачкой и установкой обнов (((
<werxxx> Sergey_IT: у меня 11.10 а тут уже 12.04 чет они перескакивают что ли?
<pr0mode> User899[web]: ну по идее в самом низу надо строку добавить
<Sergey_IT> werxxx: так в чем вопрос?
<User899[web]> pr0mode,сейчас попробую
<pr0mode> werxxx: может попробуешь посетить офф сайт и почитать новости? или прикольнее тут вопросы задавать?
<werxxx> я ващето на английском не понимаю
<pr0mode> тогда гугл в помощь, на русском тоже есть
<Sergey_IT> werxxx, на форуме по-русски можно
<User899[web]> pr0mode, не помогло
<Kyshtynbai> убунты выходят в апреле и октябре, отсюда и названия версий. а английский надо учить, это никуда не годится.
<werxxx> Sergey_IT: тему создавать региться? ждать сутки пока кто нить ответь?
<pr0mode> User899[web]: ну тогда что-то ты не так сделал
<Kyshtynbai> werxxx: а ты хотел всё и сразу )) ?
<Kyshtynbai> и чтоб ничего не делать?
<User899[web]> всё так,может он не поддерживает php 5.3.6 ?
<Sergey_IT> werxxx, а  почитать
<Kyshtynbai>  /join #php имхо там быстрее помогут
<werxxx> Kyshtynbai: просто я как бы руский. пусть лучше они руский выучат
<Sergey_IT> националист на канале
<pr0mode> User899[web]: а ты апач перезапускал?
<User899[web]> pr0mode, да
<werxxx> да что ты говориш
<pr0mode> User899[web]: тогда тебе прямой дорогой на канал #php, там верняк быстрее помогут
<Sergey_IT> werxxx, так и русского ты не знаешь
<User899[web]> pr0mode,а как к нему подключится я через web сижу
<pr0mode> User899[web]:поставь себе xchat какой нить или weechat
<werxxx> не меня радует кагда заходишь на англ. каналы и начинаешь говорить там сразу банят
<User899[web]> pr0mode, у меня вин
<werxxx> ия еще нацик
<pr0mode> User899[web]: f e vtyz linux ((
<pr0mode> User899[web]: а у меня linux ((
<[koshka]>   вичат <3
 * baronos даже с гугло переводчиком ни разу не был забанен на англ. сайтах
<[Raiden]> @kban werxxx  убунта для людей, а не для нацистов :)
<pr0mode> опааа ))) всё гадал как скоро это произойдёт )))
<[koshka]> Уххх
<pr0mode> [koshka]: а weechat - это сила!!!
<[koshka]> Дааа
<[koshka]> <3
<User143[web]> здраствуйте,вера поставил убунту11.04,все работало,сегодня установилисьобновления, пропал ви-фи, чеделать?)
<User143[web]> вчера*
<[koshka]> Даешь вичат на андроид!
<c5h12> ^_^
<pr0mode> ))
<Sergey_IT> User143[web], на форуме поискать похожие темы
<pr0mode> гЫ, уже пол дня брутфорсом подбираю пароль на wifi соседа )
<c5h12> всем привет, кто пробовал собирать Firefox из сорцов? У меня GCC + SciTE, хочу настроить под себя для комфортного кодинга на С/C++, тест настроек - сборка Файрфокса. Там в сорцах примесей на других языках нет? :)
<baronos> [koshka]: зайди в терминал и введи irssi, правда настраивать не пробовал еще ;)
<[koshka]> baronos, на андроиде?
<[koshka]> Ну это мб рут нужен?
<baronos> [koshka]: ага
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, а смысл ФФ в ските собирать?
<[koshka]> А у меня чистый андроид, девственный
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, ну, ФФ может по мануалу сподручнее, моя цель - как раз-таки настроить SciTE
<Lex_S> эм, а разве фаерфокс не со своими флагами собирается?
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, поставь CodeLite - удобнее
<c5h12> на сборке ФФ хочу проверить конфиги ). Lex_S, всё может быть, тогда придётся компилить что попроще
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, спасибо, попробую
<c5h12> просто качнул TrueCrypt, DiscCryptor - а они в Visual C написаны... либо я чего не догоняю
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, ските - это редактор, фактически
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, возможно... просто ещё с оффтопика на нём сижу
<c5h12> привык
<c5h12> Eclipse ещё была мысль попробовать
<Kyshtynbai> кто дропбокс юзает? вот например если скинуть туда файл размером скажем в гигабайт после синхронизации он удаляется с локального харда, что то не пойму я?
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, не скажу не пробовал
<pr0mode> Kyshtynbai: нет не удаляется, остаётся копия на локалке
<[koshka]> baronos, :-P
 * baronos уделил внимание [koshka]
<Kyshtynbai> pr0mode: как сформулировать-то... копия остаётся если файлик копировать туда. а если перемещать? место освободится?
<pr0mode> Kyshtynbai: получается что у тебя эта папка дропбокса физически существует на харде и синхронизируется с облаком или что там у них? ))
<openvoid> нет удаляться не должен
<Kyshtynbai> сам не пойму. мне что надо? бэкап туда залить чтобы не мешался на моих хардах. я подписку на сто гб оформил. иначе я просто смысла не понимаю)
<pr0mode> в результате, даже если у тебя будет отсутствовать интернет соединение в этой папке всё равно твои файлы будут находится на компе
<openvoid> отключи синхронизацию и заливай через веб
<Kyshtynbai> понял
<Lex_S> через веб вроде ограничения на размер
<openvoid> а с синхронизацией будет прозрачный бекап - музыку туда клади, файлики свои разеые - копия будет на серваках
<Lex_S> хотя, с содпиской может и нету
<Lex_S> п*
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: спасибо теперь я догнал
<Kyshtynbai> убунту ван по той же схеме работает я так понимаю?
<pr0mode> openvoid: то есть хочешь сказать что с синхронизацией все файлы с локалки улетают на сервак?
<openvoid> ид папки дропбокса
<openvoid> из*
<Kyshtynbai> не улетают а копируются, как я понял
<NoOova> копируются копируются =)
<pr0mode> ну прозрачный бекап это же не копирование ))
<openvoid> как в убунту оне
<NoOova> и хрянятся скорее всего в незашифрованном виде на чужом сервере амазона
<Sergey_IT> форум рухнул
<openvoid> с платной подпиской зашифрованные должны быть
<artus> угу, должно ))) теште себя надеждой )
<openvoid> там где то таблица была обещаний для развода :)
<artus> ага ))
<NoOova> предпокупная программа
<edgbla> а криптоконтейнер туда нельзя чтоль?
<openvoid> умные люди хитрее делают, сами покупают место у амазона, и решение в виде дедебликации и шифрования, для монтирования нет-диска
<edgbla> залить.
<openvoid> дедубликации*
<NoOova> что за дедебликация?
<NoOova> а
<openvoid> забыл как называются но уже несколько фри интерфейсов к этому есть
<NoOova> всеравно непонятено
<NoOova> openvoid: а чем решение подобное отличается от аренды опенвз у того же хетзнера
<NoOova> дешего и сердито
<Kyshtynbai> We encrypt the files that you store on Dropbox using the AES-256 standard, which is the same encryption standard used by banks to secure customer data. Encryption for storage is applied after files are uploaded, and we manage the encryption keys. так написано)
<openvoid> лпенвз это больше для сервисов не для хранения
<openvoid> опенвз*
<NoOova> ну я имел ввиду что опенвз дешевле
<NoOova> чем реальный хост или виртуалка
<NoOova> а по памяти там гигов 20 вроде есть
<openvoid> это типа почту отказоустойчивую гонять сервычок с опенвз
<NoOova> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<NoOova> 8 евро в мес
<NoOova> 20 гб
<NoOova> + куча приятных фишечек вроде хомепаги или любого сервиса
<openvoid> это просто они не догадались что их не по целевому могут юзать
<NoOova> хотяяя за 20гигов если юзать как просто место... дорого получается
<Kyshtynbai> 8 евро это на наши рублей 640... ну я стока же плачу за впс у российского провайдера, хотя места у меня значителньо меньще.
<openvoid> первоначальный замысел у них не в хранилище
<toxa> я думаю что по трафигу немчики быстро просекут нецелевое использование
<NoOova> toxa: nhfabr - 1Тю
<openvoid> да трафик может быть ограничен
<NoOova> Тб
<NoOova> в мес
<NoOova> потом скорость режут до 10
<NoOova> ну или....
<toxa> для места не проще использовать amazon S3 ?
<openvoid> что же мне блюрей 20 месяцев загружать :)
<openvoid> вот его и используют
<NoOova> проще
<NoOova> я просто пример привел.... неудачный
<toxa> vmware никто не пользует?... интересует поддрежка usb 2.0
<NoOova> toxa: в виртуалбоксе есть
<NoOova> 2.0
<toxa> да ладно?
<NoOova> тока под вендой работает (венда гостевая)
<NoOova> там надо потому что ставить гостевые дополнения
<NoOova> виртуалбкс надо с сайта оракла ставить
<NoOova> а юсб 1.1 работает на всех системах гостевых
<NoOova> я так телефон прошивал :))))
<NoOova> так что точно работает
<NoOova> а вот pci пробросить так и не смог =(
<openvoid> http://code.google.com/p/s3ql/
<openvoid> вот что юзают для S3
<openvoid> есть и другие поделия
<openvoid> Kyshtynbai, на заметку!
<NoOova> хм
<NoOova> openvoid: 1TB в мес стоит 125 бачей?
<NoOova> т.е. минимальная цена
<bggooo> Привет, народ, подскажите каку FS выбрать для установки на SSD?
<NoOova> или там можно любой обьем выбирать
<NoOova> т.е. у примеру взять 100гигов за 12.5 в мес
<openvoid> сам не пробовал - поэтому в ценах не ориентируюсь
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: данке
<openvoid> за 250 лучше себе хард терабайтный куплю и воткну себе
<openvoid> чем буржуям платить :)
<NoOova> openvoid: согласен. мне кажется можно взять за 29евро сервачок в хетзнере железный, и доплатить за пару хардов в терабайте
<NoOova> и будет терабайтное хранилище за 29евро в мес
<NoOova> со всеми плюшками - реальный сервак
<NoOova> хоть и не блейд
<Kyshtynbai> а трафег
<NoOova> 10Тю
<NoOova> 10ТБ в мес
<Kyshtynbai> этого достаточно)
<openvoid> если для бекапов - так считай почти навчено, на полке лежит - не портится
<NoOova> потом скорость порта снижается до 10мбит
<openvoid> 29 вкусно более менее, но явно не целевое - не допустят
<NoOova> openvoid: мне кажется может прокатить
<NoOova> там сговорчивые люди
<openvoid> хотя не очень вкусно, за год получается хард покупаешь
<NoOova> но плюсом у тебя сервак
<NoOova> кстати
<NoOova> ещё 100 гигов на бекап сервере
<NoOova> :) тока он извне недоступен
<openvoid> эт да, офлайн
<openvoid> хотя да, даже уже в частном порядке появляются задачи хостить гигов по 100
<Kyshtynbai> а дробкос получается тупо реселит с амазноа чтоль
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> дропбокс кстати до 30гигов разгоняется с квестами
<openvoid> на домашнем инете это уже многовато
<NoOova> правда квест на 24гига тока на 2 года
<openvoid> так что правильно - за облаками будущее
<NoOova> красивая фраза получилась :)
<NoOova> будущее за облаками
<rapidsp> не за горами
<openvoid> хотя есть двусмысленность, до гор дойти пешком хоть можно, а за облака - рожденным ползать :)
<artus> NoOova, 31 гиг на постоянку на дропе )
<NoOova> artus: хм щас посчитаю =) 8 + 24 + 4
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: за облако тож  можно если на гору повыше забрацца)
<NoOova> это с трема квестами и со всеми рефералами
<openvoid> вариант :)
<artus> NoOova, считай, не считай, я говорю то что у меня сейчас есть )
<artus> без квеста како го то на 24 гига ))
<NoOova> artus: хм а как ты так разогнал?
<NoOova> у меня вот только до 5 разогнано, но и из них занято только 2
<Kyshtynbai> стрелять колотить. я десять минут втыкал в вывод dh -h и только что понял что там название столбцов смещены вправо))))
<Kyshtynbai> ва
<Kyshtynbai> df в смысле
<NoOova> есть такое
<openvoid> хм, у меня не смещено
<Kyshtynbai> хм.. щас удалённый дебиан открыл там тоже не смещено. консоль и тут и там русифицирована... очь странно)
<NoOova> у меня на сквизе помоему смещено
<NoOova> на убунте на ноуте щас посмотрел - норм
<User062[web]> всем привет
<User062[web]> как это лечится кто-нибудь знает?
<User062[web]> Volume ID string too long for /usr/bin/genisoimage
<openvoid> по смыслу слишком длинное поле название
<[koshka]> Так
<[koshka]>  /me покусала Пашу
<[koshka]> Ой лол
<[koshka]> :-D
<NoOova> =)
<User062[web]> 6 букв
<User062[web]> вроде все в норме
<NoOova> Volume ID и Volume Label разве одно и тоже?
<openvoid> может как то больше получается - если в кавычки взять?
<openvoid> значит туплю
<User062[web]> тогда где посмотреть ID можно?
<openvoid> н вроде его сам придумывает - но неправильное
<User062[web]> а вот как,..
<User062[web]> знать не лечиться
<openvoid> в консоли ручками я исошки создаю
<openvoid> хотя уже года 4 не делал
<openvoid> вывод - сидюки скоро умрут
<Kyshtynbai> эт точно
<User062[web]> тут проблема из dvd9 в dvd5 переделать. ничего путного не нашел кроме как k9 а оно мне выдало вон что
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> скажите мне пожалуйста
<lukinfore> где файл eth0 находится
<User062[web]> может есть поумнее прога?
<lukinfore> вайршаок только с рутом захват делает
<lukinfore> *шарк
<lukinfore> как группу для єтого дела оформить?
<artus> мдя, еще один хацкер
<lukinfore> ето в мой адрес?
<artus> а чего, есть тут еще один неосилятор который не в состоянии даже правильно озвучить софт?
<lukinfore> а по существу?
<lukinfore> где разрешения на сетевуху?
<artus> lukinfore, а посуществу, причем тут убунта ?
<openvoid> нету файла eth0  в /dev
<lukinfore> openvoid, уже понял
<openvoid> исключение
<artus> и причем тут группы какие то к eth
<lukinfore> лол, ну доступ регулируется ж как-то
<lukinfore> если пермишн денайд відает
<lukinfore> а с рутом прокатывает
<artus> @kick lukinfore иди читай учебник по русскому, потом адекватно сформулируй мысль
<lukinfore> о_0
<lukinfore> пітаюсь
<lukinfore> *ы
<openvoid> что запускаешь что оно тебе пермишн денайд?
<lukinfore> при запуске программы "wireshark" от пользователя и выдает ошибку доступа к интефейсу eth0 , запуск от рута решает проблему
<lukinfore> о
<artus> ну и запускай от рута то
<lukinfore> ну некошерно ведь
<openvoid> я тож его от рута пускаю когда надо
<lukinfore> там скриптов в вайршарке всяких
<openvoid> неосилил как победить
<lukinfore> луа и проч
<lukinfore> на них матурится с рутом но работает
<openvoid> если не ошибаюсь ему право promisc mode нужно к интерфейсу
<openvoid> но для большинсва его функций это ему не надо
<lukinfore> оно вообще захват без рута не стартует
<openvoid> и на самом деле правильно, если простые юзеры трафик снифать начнут всего сервера - добром не обернется
<lukinfore> чорт, так ведь на то и chmod 770
<openvoid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558456
<openvoid> не файловые права на интерфесах
<lukinfore> угу спс
<lukinfore> чего-то мне казалось были файла устройств
<lukinfore> *лы
<openvoid> а на бинарник, коему хитро интерфейс можно, таки да, 750
<openvoid> я тоже ещё совсем недавно по наитию думал что в /dev всё есть - разубедили
<Kyshtynbai> With Amazon S3, you pay only for what you use. There is no minimum fee. то есть походу можно и меньше террабайта брать
<lukinfore> мда странные костыли какие-то, setcap всякие
<lukinfore> ну хоть не суид
<lukinfore> спасибо еще раз, не дошло сразу в wireshark'e гуглить
<User928[web]> кто может пригласить меня в php канал?
<artus> такого цирка я еще не видел
<baronos> :D
<pr0mode> а слабо /join #php написать?
<artus> User928[web], на фриноде 100500 каналов, ты уже по всем прошолся с этой просьбой?
<User928[web]> пишет вы не можете зайти,только по приглашению
<User928[web]> artus,я спрашивал у вас про ioncube,мне кто то сказал идти на php канал
<artus> User928[web], ну так иди на пхп канал, причем тут этот канал к тому что ты туда попасть не можеш? где логика ?
<User928[web]> artus,дак мне надо чтобы ктонить пригласил
<artus> можно только ускорение придать , авось прорвешся :D
<artus> User928[web], и да я туда зашол , остальное твои проблемы
<artus> и кустунбай тоже был там ток что
<Kyshtynbai> угу)
<Kyshtynbai> он походу только зарегестрированных ников пускает)
<User928[web]> #php Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<User928[web]> а как зарегатся?
<Kyshtynbai> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<pr0mode> и я там побывал
<pr0mode> только реганых пускает
<[koshka]> artus, ррр
<artus> дада
<Kyshtynbai> кошки не умеют рычать
<artus> зависит от того как сильно им на хваст наступить)
<artus> *о
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<XuMuK> ку
<only_you> пыщ
<[koshka]> Пыыыщ
<c5h12> тыц
<c5h12> ой
<c5h12> пыщ
<User739[web]> привет
<Onkeltem> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6104/47340390.54/0_75718_d401d723_orig
<gdane1> привет
<gdane1> ктонибудь копался в сторону голосового управления и синтезаторов речи?
<gdane1> иесли кому интересно попробуйте синтезатор Rhvoice
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-25
<artus> в смысле? я пропустил по ходу)
<andrex> сплитов куча
<artus> такс, у мну есть джойстик но я не знаю чего б из него смонстрячить)
<andrex> там ктото пошутил на счет эксплоита своего, а может и не пошутил...
<andrex> artus, сломаный джойстик)
<artus> ))
<artus> andrex, да не, хотя чето колбасит на одном тригере, сломаный он потом буит когда перепаяетцо в мегадевайс
<artus> думаю в чеб на нем погамать пока не распотрошил )
<andrex> в денди игрульки, марио какоенить
<artus> ннафиг, я асасина 3го прохожу, пока наигралсо )
<andrex> ну тогды сразу потроши
<artus> ну я тож вот так подумал
<Anton2d> фриноду что то колбасит
<artus> 5 утря, в лесу так прикооольно, снегу по пояс, траншеи ))
<andrex> Anton2d, а просто финансирования то нет почти, вот и колбасит, становись вкладчиком в фринод)
<artus> да ддосють, в рассылке ж плачутцо
<Anton2d> Посмотрел ютуб, у вас там народ на снегоходах гоняет ;)
<artus> дада ))
<artus> блин, надыть ьыло фотик взять
<andrex> artus, ну да, это я так его подколол просто)
<artus> у собака ток уши видно когда проваливалсо ))
<Anton2d> Расчистили хоть, двивение то в городе, е ?
<Anton2d> *движение
<artus> а хз, у нас вроде протянули , тааакая афигенная трасса получилась лыжная )))
<artus> если не раскатают до вечера поеду ночью на велке гонять
<artus> когда шумахеры спать лягут
<andrex> ща дождь пройдет и будет коьнькобожная)
<Anton2d> А у нас опять -8, вчера даже таять начало, а сегодня опять. Никак нераскочегарится, в прошлом году уже в середине апреля мотосезон открывал. Сейчас на светит до мая походу.
<artus> ну у нас ща -8
<Anton2d> Правда если резко начнёт таять вся эта куча снега и льда, город потонет нафиг ;) Так что пусть уж лучше постепенно.
<andrex> у нас в прошлом году в конце весны тоже куча снега выпала, в городе катались чуть ли не наснегоходах
<andrex> но убрали быстро
<Anton2d> а них катаются http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEHfe1e0bPU
<artus> а потому что ток на снегоходе и возможно было в пятницу передвигатцо
<Anton2d> А как же снегоступы !
<artus> ммм, не, снег рыхлый был очень, хоть и много, с ними ваааще по пояс встрянеш и не вылезеш)
<Anton2d> 50 мм снега, интересно сколько это если в дождь пересчитать, наверное не так и много, хороший ливень такой.
<artus> ну выпало около 400 милионов тон снега
<Anton2d>  поделить на Х км2
<Anton2d> а вообще благоприятная фигня наверное для земель и урожайности.
<artus> ага, в апреле снега выше крышы, хана всем персикамвишням и тд
<andrex> не когда много, нифига не благоприятная
<artus> *и
<andrex> все полезности тупо вымывается водой вот и усе
<Anton2d> ну это когда ливень и потоп, а когда постепенно тает, всё гут, лижбы не помёрзли растения которые уже есть.
<artus> Anton2d, пока оно тает - все сроки на посадку пройдут)
<Anton2d> у нас тут закономерность - дофига снега зимой - осенью дофига дешевой гречки, пшеницы и т.д., урожай гут, цены падают. Правда персиков и т.п. тут у нас нифига нету ;)
<Anton2d> А чё прогнозы то говорят, резкое потепление будет, или плавное ?
<artus> да фиг знает, неделю еще будет непонятное такое
<Anton2d> У нас недели две назад на пару дней поднялось до +3-4 на пару дней, и замерзло снова в итоге ледовое побоище а не город.
<Anton2d> Снег снизу упрессовался нехило, а сверху толстый лёд, долго оно таять будет. Таких аномалий не помню, в марте до плюса небыло никогда.
<andrex> у нас в том году снег нормально стал выпадать тока после НГ, а вот в конце весны тот недочет наверно компенсировался разом)
<Anton2d> Но самая фигня, это перепады за заму от 0 до -45 - асфальту полный капец.
<Anton2d> Климат как меняется не в сторону потепления а в сторону больших перепадов температур и ветров жутких, и летом и зимой. Такое оно глобопотепление.
<andrex> леса прсто нефиг вырубать
<mva> и коров разводить
<mva> Н)
<andrex> угу)
<artus> на бабки :D
<Anton2d> Не, это больше связано с активностью солнца чем с СО2, авто и вырубкой леса . Темболее большая часть кислорода вырабатывается в океане его флорой, а не как не деревьями.
<mva> /o\
<andrex> мва в дмике)
<mva> это не домик
<mva> это двойной фейсмалм
<mva> *фейспалм
<Anton2d> Ну и в чем я не прав? Дефятельность человека влияет на температуру, но посравнения с природными колебаниями - она ничтожна.
<andrex> лес как часть ландшафта задерживает всякую бяку ввиде ураганов и прочей напасти, также горы, если повырубать то вот тебе и снег и перепады тепературы, пустыни итд, китайцев надо отстреливать
<andrex> если я в чемто и не прав то в последнем я уверен)
<artus> если горы повырубать то ваще жесть начнетцо )
<Anton2d> Не - не... китайцы хорошие ;) они элетроннику делают задешего. Как же без них ;)
<Anton2d> Да они вообще всё далеют, небудет китайцев, кризис начнется. Придется вкалывать европейцам и америкосам. Хотя может и хорошо, а то расслабились понимешь.
<Anton2d> Лес, как часть ланшафта - очень сомневаюсь что может хоть как-то сдерживать или влиять на ураганы. Да и большенство гор тоже. Ветра, ураганы, это процессы которые гораздо выше самых высоких лесов протекают. Высокие горы наверное конечно влияют на потоки,
<Anton2d>  ладно их спиливать небудем ;)
<andrex> Anton2d, ну как знаешь, небуду ничего доказывать, ибо уже развели тут фз что)
<Anton2d> Да я просто рассуждаю. Пока кофе пью и к работе готовлюсь морально.
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<andrex> q
<artus> Отметим, что руководство республики своими силами занималось разработкой платформы Kylin с 2007 года. Она была основана на дистрибутиве Linux FreeBSD. В основе же новой национальной платформы, как и в оригинальной Ubuntu, окажется Debian.
<artus> у меня взорвался моск
<andrex> раяль
<andrex> тьфу баян
<artus> я про саму формулировку
<artus> то што баян то фигня)
<andrex> ну да трудно втереть в моск что они написали)
<mortuary> hello
<andrex> mortuary, hi
<mortuary> после обновления 12.04 lts server, вместо информационной статистики вижу System information disabled due to load higher than 1.0
<Hanno4ka> утречка
<mortuary> кто нибудь сталкивался?
<andrex> разгрузи сервак) оставь только бубунту
<artus> Аче такое информационная статистика?
<andrex> mortuary, http://goo.gl/QbF10
<andrex> да там инфа вылазит когда логин проходит, какой ip сколько памяти занято сколько цпу юзает итд, бесполезная фигня вобщем)
<andrex> а сформулированно конечно както странно
<mortuary> andrex, читал эту ветку, но ничего не понял)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Tmin10> подскажите, что значит вот это:
<Tmin10> http://pastebin.com/ka2SLHC4
<Tmin10> какой то тут неживой канал...
<Tmin10> Всё, aptitude upgrade решил проблему
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10: тут обитают только некроманты...
<Tmin10> и их клиенты судя по всему...
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10: хочешь стать клиентом?
<Tmin10> это угроза?)
<artus> нам такие ненадо, они читать не умеют
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10: это вопрос...
<Tmin10> не-не, файлики у меня обновляются, вопросы отпали)
<Tmin10> блиин, проблемы зависимостей...
<Tmin10> Не удалось разрешить зависимости для обновления: решение не найдено.
<Tmin10> что-то у меня с либрофисом зависимости неразрешаются...
<artus> ибо нефиг левые репы пользовать
<Tmin10> я добавлял официальную репу офиса...
<Tmin10> и что теперь делать?
<Tmin10> удалять офис и чистить репазитории?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для 10.04 наконец то прилетел 4-й либра офис
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Tmin10: чего ты хочешь сделать
<Tmin10> хочу устранить эти неразрешённые зависимости
<Tmin10> и хочу последний 4 либроффис...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> система какая?
<Tmin10> 12.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подожди пару часов. может в репе не все пакеты обновились
<artus> а че, без последней либры буквы не набираютцо?
<artus> или в слова не складываютцо? :D
<Tmin10> там куча нововведений
<Tmin10> хочу попробовать
<artus> силой мысли неужто научилось набирать текст? )))
<Tmin10> сейчас выкину лишние репы из списка и попробую обновить...
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10: вообще aptitude лучше решает зависимости. хотя и не всегда. у меня однажды было, что он не решил, а apt-get нормально все поставил...
<Tmin10> у меня так и вышло: apt-get заблокировал некоторые обновления, а aptitude всё поставил, но потом заявил о куче ошибок в зависимостях....
<Tmin10> apt-get советует себя с ключём -f запустить, сейчас ман почитаю про это....
<artus> и чее, оно резко подменит версии либ в репах?
<artus> или ты без конкретики просто вещаес новости с фронта?
<Hanno4ka> artus: мне кажется, что это просто "мысли в слух"))
<Tmin10> я теперь даже либрофис удалить не могу...
<artus> так тебе и надо :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты с ним навеки повязан
<artus> я когда не спамши злой такой чето :D
<Tmin10> подскажите, что теперь с этим делать?
<artus> Tmin10, плюшки которые стоит щупать - в латексе, а либры - это дерганье вторичных половых признаков для достежения сиеминутного прилива ендорфинов
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10: как удалить либроофис?
<Tmin10> сам офис теперь тоже не запускается...
<Tmin10> да, хочу его удалить и поставить заново...
<Tmin10> artus: латекст открывает doc/docx файлы?
<Hanno4ka> попробуй запуститься в режиме восстановления (из груба), там есть пункт по восстановлению пакетов... не знаю, поможет ли
<Tmin10> *латекс
<artus> doc/docx файлы открываютцо со второй либры, 3.5 которая щас - вполне адекватна
 * Hanno4ka не открывала хоть какой декстопный офис уже очень давно. а так раз или два юзала гугловский
<artus> Tmin10, и да, у тя задача стояла пощупать новые плюшки, а я те ответил, что плюшки в либре это онанирование в неприкрытой форме )
<artus> только верстка, только хардкор :D
<artus> Hanno4ka, дай пять )
<artus> Да ли сте у било ком финансијском хаосу, или вам је потребно средстава да отпочну сопствени бизнис?
<artus> прям не спам а проклятие шаманов
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> artus: лови))
<Hanno4ka> artus: это ты сейчас нас тут проклял что ли?
<Tmin10> а как увидеть списочек всех ppa репозиториев системы?
<Hanno4ka> ну, я для этого юзаю синоптик)
<tagezi> Tmin10, которые установленны или которые вообще могут быть? )
<Tmin10> которые установлены
<tagezi> ну тада да, усправление источниками )) ну можно и через синаптик выйти )
<Tmin10> блин, запутался с этими зависимостями...
<artus> Tmin10, двоешник, топай читай вику про apt
<tagezi> а у меня муон сломался (
<Tmin10> неужели я смог починить эти зависимости, сейчас уже ошибок не выдаётся...
<artus> не, ты просто сломал уведомлялку об ошибках
<Tmin10> это было бы логичным завершением истязаний ОС...
<Tmin10> но сейчас вроде корректно обновляется, осталось посмотреть, что сталось с офисом...
<Tmin10> о, с ним всё прекрасно: его нет...
<artus> все, ну вас, я спать, andrex а ты бди
<andrex> эээ, а нувернись
<artus> andrex, чавой?
<andrex> неспать!
<artus> ммм, вторые сутки неспать не смогу ((
<andrex> терпи, не мужик чтоле xD
<artus> неее, я уже злобное создание которое нанавидитвсехчеловеков
<andrex> с самопроизвольно закрывающимися глазами
<artus> ога, до вечера)
<andrex> угу
<Hanno4ka> пусть спит, а то спросоня тут всех банить\кикать еще будет...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в апт-гет зашлет всех
<andrex> через sync прокрутит да и все, рак выкинит
<andrex> брак*
<Tmin10> Всё, теперь всё прекрасно работает, осталось дождаться 4 версии в официальных репозитариях
<Tmin10> не знаете когда это будет?
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sharikoff: а я тож так могу?
<sharikoff> не знаю
<Tmin10> @op
<Tmin10> я не могу)
<Tmin10> блин, теперь на меня за это настучат...
<skai-falkorr> @voice Tmin10
<andrex> sharikoff, тебя все демос кличет
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ты сомневался в себе?
<sharikoff> да он прочитает из мана 5 строчек и спешит мне несчасному их донести
<sharikoff> я ему говорю читай до тех пор пока не поймешь
<sharikoff> а как поймешь начинай делать
<sharikoff> нифига
<sharikoff> сначала политика партии мне на голову потом куча конфигов типа посмотри что не так
<sharikoff> я сказал разбираться в чужом не буду. юношеский задор прошел
<andrex> вобщем приучил ты его походу, теперь будет по каждому поводу кричать: шарикофф помоги мне бедному, ленивому)
<skai-falkorr> пральна
<skai-falkorr> пусть найдет ошибку. и потом спрашивает. мол "нашел ошибку, это иза нее?". тогда и помочь можно
<skai-falkorr> а "сделай все за меня а я буду в резюме понтоваться" - это для школьников замануха
<sharikoff> прыщи пропали.. глаза не красные.. кайф превратился в работу
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: аминь, братка
<sharikoff> тут такие веселые чуваки ходят..
<sharikoff> менеджеры проекта называются
<sharikoff> сначала я как сисадмин (ну там интернет, серваки, почта) компиляю 5 пхп
<sharikoff> потом прикручиваю расширение mssql
<sharikoff> потом выясняется что mssql это винда а сервак на дебе
<sharikoff> ай ай ай паника
<andrex> Tmin10, я тя запомнил...
<sharikoff> потом куча модных слов типа дедлайн скрум и тд
<sharikoff> потом тишина
<sharikoff> чо та старый я стал все ворчу и ворчу
<andrex> Tmin10, больше не теряй
<Tmin10> что это было?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: а что ты не через бота?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: боту шляпу надевать не надо
<andrex> skai-falkorr, а незнаю не привык наверно ещё)
<NoOova> всем привет
<andrex> mortuary, й
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: нууува:)
<andrex> промазал.
<NoOova> Скайяйяй =))) http://i51.beon.ru/26/42/824226/66/23283866/psydak.gif
<andrex> sharikoff, может устал работать, в отпуск надо на недельку)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: уже по ссылке я смог понять, что меня ждет там и не стал открывать:)
<NoOova> Как вам новость про Mint debian version?
<NoOova> из debian testing
<skai-falkorr> бойановая
<NoOova> помоему, прекрасно. я уже скачал
<skai-falkorr> уже года полтора как
<NoOova> ну так чтото там обновилось. релизнулся чтоли
<skai-falkorr> ну просто сделали свежий срез, чтобы после установки не надо было перекачивать кучу обнов
<skai-falkorr> достижение просто феноменальное, конечно
<NoOova> по мне так очень даже приятное. у меня сейчас стоит убунта с цинамоном. очень цинамон нравится
<NoOova> особенно по сравнению с юнити
<NoOova> но цинамон из ппа.... хочется от этого избавиться
<skai-falkorr> да и софт полуторалетней давности - этож просто сказка:)
<NoOova> ну то что надо я сам скачаю и соберу
<NoOova> или... или просто скачаю
<NoOova> например еап шторма
<NoOova> или файрфокс последний
<NoOova> или опенофис 4-й
<skai-falkorr> ну да:)сборка под себя софта - это проще, чем ппа с корицей
<NoOova> проще чем потом зависимости разруливасть
<skai-falkorr> ты очень непоследователен:)
<skai-falkorr> а чт их разруливать:)
<NoOova> потом половина обновится половина нет
<skai-falkorr> у мну пока ппа ни разу не сшибались. если офф ппа, а не просто от левых чуваков
<NoOova> и начинается... блаблабла зависит от того то а у вас установлен тот то
<NoOova> бывает офф ппа?
<NoOova> это как?
<skai-falkorr> это когда команда разработчик создает свое ппа
<NoOova> это не офф
<skai-falkorr> это офф
<baronos> я походу лишен таких проблем с ппа дааааавно (даже с дев версиями проблем нет). хз откуда проблемы убунтоводы берут.
<NoOova> хорошо. это офф для приложения. но не для дистрибутива
<skai-falkorr> для дистра тож. официальное ппа - ппа от разработчика, а не от левого чувака, собирающего ради интереса
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ты не путай офф репы убунты, офф репы каноникал партнер и офф ппа
<skai-falkorr> это три большие разницы
<SergeyIT> baronos, так главное для некоторых - создание проблем
<NoOova> вот обновится какой нибудь libboost или gir и начинается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ppa kernel mainline Это офф или неофф?
<baronos> SergeyIT точно подмечено :)
<NoOova> так я не путаю. офф, по моему мнению, это исключительно репозиторий убунты. не ппа
<NoOova> а все ппа это не офф. даже если это ппа от разработчиков приложения
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: ты подменешь понятия официального (в любом виде) и контроллируемого каноникал
<Aceler> А PPA не может контролироваться Canonical/Mint?
<Aceler> Может.
<SergeyIT> NoOova, так и убунта не офф - это же офф убунты, а не линукса
<NoOova> офф линукса? ммм) kernel.org?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: бинарные пакеты хрома становятся не официальными, если их нет в основных репах?
<NoOova> ну возможно я что-то путаю
<NoOova> хром скорее всего есть в каких-то ппа. хз я не ставил. я из пакета ставил вроде бы. но для убунты это в любом случае неофициальные репозитории
<NoOova> или я не прав?
<skai-falkorr> Aceler: у каноникал партнер репозиторий:) ппа отходят к различным коммандам разработки. типо десктоп тим или юнити тим:) но чисто как закрытая песочница или бета тесты на добровольцах:) обновления идут через офф репы
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: хрома нет в ппа. у гугла есть свои сервера, чтобы хранить и собирать бинарники
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: не прав
<Aceler> skai-falkorr: команды разработки — это тоже canonical.
<skai-falkorr> официально в мире линукса - это не принадлежащие только одной компании
<skai-falkorr> Aceler: не:)только часть
<NoOova> а как тогда верно? есть официальные ппа есть неофициальыне?
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: есть
<NoOova> И как их отличить?
<skai-falkorr> Aceler: есть мейнтейнер - работник каноникал. и есть команда разработчиков, которые состоят не только из работников, но и из простых людей
<skai-falkorr> коммьюнити
<Aceler> skai-falkorr: ты это мне рассказываешь, да?
<SergeyIT> поймал вирус, значит неофициальные
<Aceler> Ну расскажи ещё…
<NoOova> сама аббревиатура ППА как бы намекает...
<skai-falkorr> Aceler: тебе:)тыж утверждаешь, что команда разработки - это каноникал
<skai-falkorr> Aceler: значит ты забываешь о коммьюнити:)
<Aceler> команда разработки может быть из canonical. В том числе целиком.
<Aceler> Вхождение в множество не есть тождество множеств.
<skai-falkorr> Aceler: а может и не быть:)
<skai-falkorr> все большие пальцы - пальцы, но не все пальцы - большие:)
<skai-falkorr> твое утверждение - все пальцы - большие:)
<NoOova> ага. это не сюръективное отображение =))))))))
<NoOova> матаааааааан
<NoOova> тьфу. не биективное
<skai-falkorr> чет трендинг ролики на ютюбе в рашкеном разделе наводят уныние
<skai-falkorr> Aceler: а не. ты скзаал изначально "может". чет не заметил
<skai-falkorr> baronos: нук быстро выскажи мне, чтоб посмотреть
<Hanno4ka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=64TVFrYZ84w
<baronos> skai-falkorr Flight
<baronos> skai-falkorr Дензел Вашингтон как всегда отлично сыграл :)
<baronos> не дай бог эта тварь не будет сворачиваться в трей http://worldofgnome.org/gnome-music-in-development/
<andrex> ужасная тварь
<baronos> ага
<baronos> это мне напомнило гугл плей мюзик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> походу минимал исо + все что душе угодно
<baronos> ничо так https://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Software
<Anton2d> А кто-нибудь ГШ >3.4.1 на 12.04 побовал вкорячивать. 3.6, например или 3.8 ?
<baronos> гном3-тим репозиторий + рикотз до 3.6 вроде обновит.
<baronos> хотя не уверен, да и 3.6 отстой имхо
<Anton2d> Что там хуже чем в моём ?
<baronos> в твоем это в каком?
<Anton2d> 3.4.1 из стандартных репов 12.04
<baronos> а в 3.8 они возвращают мелочи которые работали в 3.2\3.4
<Anton2d> Меня больше всего интересует нижняя панель уведомлений, задолбола она
<baronos> Anton2d дизаин и работа трея просто на высоте убогости стала
<baronos> в 3.4 самый удобный трей
<Anton2d> сам трей я перенёс вверх с ним всё гут.
<Hanno4ka> гном2 самый лутший)))))
<baronos> в 3.6 мне тоже пиршлось это сделать, потому что там вообще работает уныло особенно с контекстным меню приложений
<andrex> и самый мертвый
<Anton2d> А вот уведомления, снизу, это просто кошмар, пачкой их не закроишь и вообще неудобно что они с низу вылазят, я бы их. Ну например как в кде бы хотел.
<Anton2d> Или уж накрайняк как в гноме 2 сделать, фиг с ней с историей
<baronos> сделать, проблема то в чем?
<baronos> расшиоение notifyOSD
<Anton2d> Это которое гномовское2 без истории нотификаций ?
<Anton2d> С историей нету ?
<baronos> поставь историю message notify проде называется
<Anton2d> о... это интересно, пойду искать тогда.
<Anton2d> Тоесть реально сделать старый осднотифи, с возможностью прокрутки назад ?
<baronos> че искать, зашел на extensions.gnome.org в поиск вбил notify и все
<Anton2d> смотрел я там, это но что мне не понравились все варианты нотифи, щаз гляну снова. Давно дело было.
<baronos> вот сообщения которые тебе писали, чтоб не пропустить https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/150/message-notifier/ (да и не понимаю особо, в нижнем трее все сохраняеться до прочтения, зачем искать историю)
<Anton2d> Ну я же хочу избавиться от стандартного нижнего нотифи.
<baronos> ставь циамон тогда
<baronos> вот осд нотифи https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/243/shell-osd/
<baronos> раз ты тас сильно хочешь избавиться от нижнего трея, то тебе точно не надо обновляться до 3,6 и 3,8
<Anton2d> Понятно,  спасибо, попробую покрутить екстеншены для нотифи.
<Anton2d> кстати верхний систрей как поставил какимто екстеншном, так он и неплохо вроде пашет, почти все утилиты нужные работают там.
<Anton2d> Так и не понял за каким они его в низ убрали и спрятали с глаз. Не верб что бы это многим понравилось.
<baronos> мне понравилось, очень удобно для меня, и нотифи снизу тоже удобны.
<Anton2d> Ну незнаю, у меня там несколько иконок которые часто кликаю или на которых инфа.
<Anton2d> я про трей
<Anton2d> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/150/message-notifier/ - на завелось аднако
<Anton2d> *не
<Anton2d> И нижняя перестала работать, вылазит но пустая, сломалось всё ;)
<andrex> baronos, гномоюзер разруливай теперь, раз посоветовал уж)
<Anton2d> Шаз попробую снести, там еще варианты есть попробовать. Походу оно под 3.4.1 не пашет иои фиг их знает как это реализовано вообще.
<Anton2d> Починил как было. Жаль не работают оно. А идея екстеншена хорошая.
<Anton2d> Ага заработало но не все приложения туда нотифят.... baronos а где настройки нижней панели живут, выключить бы её теперь.
<Anton2d> Нашел, нет всё это не то. Как надо не пашет.
<Anton2d> скайп, хчат не чуют, эти екстеншены умеют только в нижнюю панель какать ;)
<sharikoff> в жж пиши
<Anton2d> ладно, не буду нарушать такую информативную тишину на канале.
<andrex> у нас тишина лечебная)
<Anton2d> Ага зашёл послушал тишину, помедитировал, достиг просветления, и проблема уже не проблема, и решать её не надо. ;)
<Hanno4ka> а у меня много чего спамит сюда http://ipic.su/54cE.png
<Anton2d> Так этож юнити? А я над ГШ издеваюсь.
<Anton2d> Или чьё это такое меню хитрое ?
<baronos> Anton2d message notifier работает тогда когда сообщение пришло либо по нотифи-сенд или дефолтные гш уведомления. отключение трея есть расширение. и вообще то что ты хочешь построить уже построили в cannamon
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: да, это юнити))) ну это так, для примерчика, а то вдруг плюнешь на этот гномшелл и решишь не ***ться и перейти на юнити, или другое что-нить)))
<^DEMOSS^> народ посоветуйте людное место, где скапливаются и общаются сетевики
<baronos> ыы, почти печалько http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36491 :)
<Anton2d> baronos,  Например, notify-send "test" - шлёт как раз туда, вверх, в ексеншн. Через какое место тогда шлют скайпы, х-чаты, что их сообщение попадают только в нижнюю панель. Не доконца понял как оно работает. В гном2 вроде все слали через нотифи..
<andrex> сетевики у меня на полу скапливаются у розеток обычно)
<baronos> Anton2d скайп можно отправить через скрипт какать в нотифи, а икс чат хз это некрофилия имхо.
<Anton2d> Да, но ведь каким то интерфейсом левым они пользуются, и ГШ это както переваривает.
<Anton2d> *перехватывает
<mortuary> хаха, качаю федору
<baronos> если не устраивает, попробуй пантеон от элементари ну или циамон
<baronos> mortuary к чему это?
<Anton2d> на юнити я просидел мясяца два, не вытерпел. Цимоно надо попробовать, не видел как оно. А вообще печально что с гномом такое натворили.
<mortuary> baronos: к чему я ее качаю? или в чему я вообще это тут пишу?)
<baronos> mortuary к чему ты про неё тут написал, что качаешь
<mortuary> baronos: не думал, что дойду до такого :D
<baronos> Anton2d пантеон неплохое де, нотифи как в г2, раб столы почти как в г3. панель по типу юнити. меню приложений как в циамон.
<Hanno4ka> baronos: мне понравился первый камент)))
<baronos> mortuary стоит она у меня, убогая как валенки летом. имхо.
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: я тоже так вначале относилась к юнити после вторго гнома, но посмотрев на 3 гном минут пять, посидев пару недель на кедах, все-таки першла на юнити окончательно...
<mortuary> baronos: а ты все на бубунте с третьягномом сидишь?) посоветуй чего годного нынче поглядеть в дистро индустрии
<Hanno4ka> mortuary: я посоветую)))
<Hanno4ka> mortuary: консоль и чистое ядро форевер)))
<baronos> mortuary мой выбор элементари для посмотреть, шустрая шо ппц их gala прям пуля. на нетбуке лучше всех еОС показал у меня и андройд-х86 :)
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka,  мне юнити в целом понравилась, но некоторые мелочи-глюки я там не победил, и к своему удивлению ГШ почти настроил как хотел (близко к u2), но опять вылезли мелочи которые жить мешают.
<mortuary> Hanno4ka: у меня убунту сервер для таких дел
<baronos> mortuary убунту с г3 я даже юзать не буду. лучше федору уж с ним или дебиан :)
<Anton2d> Ага, г3 - прям другой в дебиане будет. Всё тоже там.
<Hanno4ka> на gala нагуглила музу сальвадора дали Оо
<mortuary> *откенсил федору и остался в замешательстве
<mortuary> хм, а элементари на гш?
<mortuary> выглядит кстати няшно, почему я раньше о ней не слышал
<Anton2d> какято смесь бульдога с насорогом ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQOOOPZh6XI
<Anton2d> как вижу маковские прыгалки внизу - так дальше смотреть неинтересно.
<baronos> Anton2d это старая и меню не такое http://elementaryos.org/journal/when-its-ready вот оно каое сейчас
<Anton2d> там компиз еще поди обязателен ?
<mortuary> Anton2d: нормальные пыгалки, судя по всему из крысы выпеленные)
<baronos> у них сейчас свой wm - gala
<baronos> mortuary это docky только интегрированный в элементари.
<mortuary> качаю Гальку
<Anton2d> Скрины хороши, интересно там будут жить ексткншены от ГШ ?
<baronos> ricotz его пилит
<baronos> Anton2d нет
<Anton2d> Апплеты для панелей свои каки-то?
<baronos> трей на топ панели, конверт как в юнити.
<Anton2d> Так, она как ДЕ не ставится? Я так понял, это ОС целиком со свей ДЕ?
<baronos> pantheon называется, найди на launchpad.net репозитории, добавь и установи.
<Anton2d> ага... ок. поглядим.
<baronos> но лучше на виртуалке попробуй, а то может сломает че нить
<Anton2d> естесно на виртуалке ;)
<SergeyIT> это не наш метод - надо напрямую ставить... потом все сносить и снова ставить
<Anton2d> почти 100% уверен оно пол-юнити и ГШ сломает ;)
<Hanno4ka> как по мне - очень няшно выглядит ^_^
<SergeyIT> зато удовольствия сколько!
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: действительно, а то както тихо тут на канале, у всех все работает...
<SergeyIT> кроме, пожалуй,  мозгов... закостенели (
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT++
<skai-falkorr> baronos: смотрел я flight
<Hanno4ka> http://proubuntu.com.ua/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Unity-Graphic-Design.png кто знает, что за штука справа такая? часики, и другое...
<Hanno4ka> а еще вопрос. в какой папке валяются стандартные обои?
<Hanno4ka> заранее спасибо)))
<andrex> коньки
<SergeyIT> фигурные
<andrex> из стекловолокна
<andrex> а где стандарные картинки фз не искал ниразу, и унитей щас нет пока
<Hanno4ka> нашла ) /usr/share/backgrounds/
<JavaForever^_^> а чего все спят?
<andrex> а почему вот я не сплю, интересно...
<JavaForever^_^> andrex: вот все спят... а ты почему ге спишь?
<andrex> а фз, кофе наелся вот и не сплю наверно
<JavaForever^_^> andrex: ложеами?
<JavaForever^_^> andrex: *ложками?
<andrex> лопатками
<JavaForever^_^> мммм... люблю дракулу... от нее глазам хорошо...
<Kyshtynbai> !hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в Беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Это ещё и мужыг...э
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду постфикс поковыряю.
<tagezi> а я уже начал верить что женщины могут быть прогерами =(
<tagezi> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<Kyshtynbai> !artus > Kyshtynbai
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, please see my private message
<Kyshtynbai> Афигеть. Сразу спам посыпался, только-только сервер поднялся.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, чо ты с ним делаешь, что бы спама было ? )
<Kyshtynbai> Ничего вообще не делал, только завёл) но спам уже пошел на несуществующие ящщыки.
<Tmin10> часто замечаю такую штуку, что в консоли шрифты как бы с горизонтальными полосами на отдельных символах, что это такое?
<Tmin10> точнее не в консоли, а в эмуляторе терминала, ос 12.10
<artus> и все дружно угадали что у тя за эмулятор и какие в нем шрифты
<Tmin10> Эмулятор терминала для рабочего стола GNOME
<andrex|off> artus, о как я вовремя спать решил)
<artus> xterm? urxvt?
<Tmin10> а шрифт стандартный, mospace 12
<artus> Tmin10, их тонны
<artus> andrex|off, а ты спящим прикидываесо?))
<artus> Tmin10, смени шрифт) проблема чтоль )
<andrex|off> угу
<Tmin10> мне интересно, по разному полосочки бывают
<andrex|off> не я реально спать, если почесноку
<Tmin10> на разных буквах
<Tmin10> сейчас нули перечёркнуты
<Tmin10>  а сейчас тыкнул по нему, и всё стало нормально
<kinder-pingvi> хм) ни у кого не бывает приколов, когда в юнити процесс compiz ни с того ни с сего начинает грузить процессор ? даже окошки не переклацываю, специлаьно завмираю, не трогая ничего и смотрю на conky как он бушуает.. а потом сам затихает О_о
<teddyp1cker> дрова
<kinder-pingvi> дрова? )
<Scrimmer> а хде райден (
<Scrimmer> хто тут смотрит ходячих мертвецов?)
<Scrimmer> ай ну вас
<tagezi> а чо так народу то мало становиться?
<tagezi> вроде ниже 40 никогда не опускалось
<mdma> у меня дежавю или этот вопрос время от времени повторяется )
<Anton2d> Бобрый утр!
<skai-falkorr> нифига не бобрый
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: вот -12 на улице и ветер меня не вдохновляет
<Anton2d> Аналогично, тока ветра нету, и переться по делам мне в обед = потеплеет, так что бобрый ;)
<skai-falkorr> сволосюга ты
<skai-falkorr> а мне вот к 8 на работу
<artus> че эть вы расшуммелись?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-26
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты то че не спишь?
<artus> хз
<skai-falkorr> у тяж вообще середина ночи
<skai-falkorr> у тя после выходного должен быть сон
<artus> угу
<skai-falkorr> пора на работу собираться ващет
<skai-falkorr> :(
<^DEMOSS^> у меня на ноутбук hp 530 с бродкомовским вай фаем устновлена убунта 12.04.2 - вафлю не нашла и утилита установки дров нифига не нашла тоже
<^DEMOSS^> чо делать ?
<andrex> ничего себе тихо то как, снегом чтоли всех щавалило)
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^, карта какая?
<kinder-pingvi> привет:)
<kinder-pingvi> кто-нибудь практикует жизнь без файла подкачки?
<kinder-pingvi> я когда его отключил... у меня иногда начались зависания намертво, ни с того, ни с сего.. хотя РАМы у меня 4гб..
 * JohnDoe_71Rus пользует спящий режим.
<JavaForever^_^> JohnDoe_71Rus: перезагрузка в убунту? не, не слышал... так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> JavaForever^_^: ?
<JavaForever^_^> [26.03.13 10:15] * JohnDoe_71Rus пользует спящий режим. - я про это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выше народ про swap спрашивал
<JavaForever^_^> а что спрашивал то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто без свапа работает
<JavaForever^_^> у меня не было свопа. пока не захотелось гибернации)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот вот
<|rapidsp|> а зачем своп убирать?
<baronos> он налоги повышает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня наоборот проблем намечается. хочется памяти добавить, но тогда придется swap расширять и разделы двигать
<JavaForever^_^> у меня убунту ставилось возле винды, про своп просто забылося) и тогда его не было
<kinder-pingvi> отключать - чтобы меньше жесткий диск на ноутбуке дергал
<kinder-pingvi> гибернация мне до фени, лишь бы спал хорошо)
<JavaForever^_^> JohnDoe_71Rus: поэтому у меня своп 20 гигов :Р
<JavaForever^_^> гибернация == спящий режим
<kinder-pingvi> да вот просто что меня "завело"... стояла у меня кубунта... я её сразу без свопа поставил.. иногда ни с того ни с сего она висла намертво )
<JavaForever^_^> или я что-то путаю?
<kinder-pingvi> JavaForever^_^, ну, режим ожидания в смысле )
<kinder-pingvi> легкий сон )
<JavaForever^_^> ааа, ну тогда ясно
<kinder-pingvi> и вот только что отключил своп.. убил его в фстабах
<kinder-pingvi> ребут.. и уже случилось одно такое зависание )
<kinder-pingvi> память же вроже целая )
<|rapidsp|> попробуй корневую папку убить. ощущения на порядок круче
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удалил наверное :)
<kinder-pingvi> ну вот..
<kinder-pingvi> опять завис О_о
<JavaForever^_^> а ты отключал своп? ну там swapof (не помню точно)
<kinder-pingvi> конечно отключал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntuhelp: !rules1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rules1'
<|rapidsp|> а у всех клиент на #ubuntu-ru автоматом заходит?
<kinder-pingvi> |rapidsp|, неа)) постоянно впадло добавить строчку в настройках ))))
<JavaForever^_^> |rapidsp|: у меня да)
<kinder-pingvi> благо хоть пароль для никсерва успел ввести )))
<|rapidsp|> есть ощущение, что чтото случилось - и народу стало существенно меньше...
<kinder-pingvi> !swap
<ubuntuhelp> Раздел swap используется как дополнительная оперативная память. Туда из основной памяти перемещаются наименее используемые программы и данные. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<JohnDoe_71Rus> случилось, аватаров из web отключили
<|rapidsp|> у меня с двух клиентов не заходит автоматом
<|rapidsp|> хотя на другие каналы - нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3 компа, 2 клиента, 2 разные системы. заходит
<|rapidsp|> опы какой то флаг поставили?
<JavaForever^_^> kinder-pingvi: cat /proc/swaps что кажет?
<kinder-pingvi> пустота )
<|rapidsp|> причем лог не показывает даже попытку подключиться
<kinder-pingvi> |rapidsp|, может у тебя клиент долго висит на авторизации ника к NickServ? )
<|rapidsp|> kinder-pingvi: а причем здесь это?
<|rapidsp|> на канал можно и без авторизации зайти - говорить нельзя
<kinder-pingvi> ну на канал будет клиент заходить (по идее) после авторизации ника
<|rapidsp|> с чего бы?
<kinder-pingvi> ну я имею ввиду если ты в настройках *ирка какого-нибудь настроишь ник.. пароль впишешь не командой при заходе на сервер, а в специально не хитро придуманную строку.. то будет именно такой порядок
<|rapidsp|> ну даже если так - авторизацию проходит - на другие каналы заходит, а этот тупо игнорит
<kinder-pingvi> потому что ИРЦшка знает, что в огромных ИРЦ-каналах не авторизированный войса не получит)
<kinder-pingvi> аа )
<kinder-pingvi> просто тупо на убунту-ру не заходит, а на остальные заходит? ))
<kinder-pingvi> тогда э
<kinder-pingvi> это только фен-шуй )))
<|rapidsp|> причем в двух разных клиентах и на разных ПК
<kinder-pingvi> очень интересно )))
<JavaForever^_^> kinder-pingvi: не спамь))) энтер тебе не точка и не запятая)))
<kinder-pingvi> прошу прощения)
<JavaForever^_^> kinder-pingvi: *шёпотом* тут опы злые, что ужс просто <_<
<kinder-pingvi> подтверждаю ))
<kinder-pingvi> автозаход на ubuntu-ru в xchat не работает ))
<kinder-pingvi> то есть... в xchat на ubuntu-ru )
<kinder-pingvi> или наобоорот.. тьфу )
<|rapidsp|> может еще изза этого число народу поубавилось?
<kinder-pingvi> кстати возможно )
<kinder-pingvi> раньше помню куда больше народу было )
<|rapidsp|> а че за флаг канала GUARD?
<|rapidsp|> а, это просто чансерву приглашает..
<JavaForever^_^> [26.03.13 10:37] <JavaForever^_^> kinder-pingvi: *шёпотом* тут опы злые, что ужс просто <_<
<kinder-pingvi> сколько не зайду - ни одного опа не наблюдал )))
<JavaForever^_^> kinder-pingvi: они прячутся просто)) но из тут 5 штук аж!
<mdma> в засаде
 * JavaForever^_^ никому ничего не говорило...
<kinder-pingvi> JavaForever^_^, логи покажут истину)))
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: *шепотом* ну-ну, и что логи скажут то? хих
<Anton2d> подтверждаю проблемы автоджоина именно на убунту-ру, клиент пытается джоиниться до идентификации, а не после. иденти долго происходит, клиент не вытерпливает и джоиниться вперёд батьки.
<baronos> это что за недоклиенты такие?
<Anton2d> еще мясяц, а до этого года 3 всё было в порядке
<Anton2d> Никаких настроек и т.д. не менялось.
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: где вы вылавливаете такие клиенты?
<Anton2d> Места знать надо ;)
<andrex> хчат у него
<Anton2d> да только вот всегда всё там работало, а потом что-то изменилось на фриноде.
<andrex> Anton2d, у тебя с тырнетом лаги какието надо выставлять тайм аут больше либо смотреть настройки фаервола или маршрутизатора на предмет блокировки 113 порта
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka:  они друг-друга находят
<andrex> либо отрубать ожидание идентификации твоего хоста
<Anton2d> Настроек таймаута нету, роутер ничего н еблокирует, как и неблокировал раньше, ничего не менялось. Да и не критично, комп редко перегружается, автоидентификация работает, /джоин бла бла раз в неделю набрать не проблема.
 * Hanno4ka уже видится стек в последовательности ников...
<Hanno4ka> пора в отпуск, что-ли...
<SergeyIT> на пенсию )
<Hanno4ka> у меня конверсатион, и никогда никаких проблем не возникало...
<andrex> да у меня вобще никаких проблем не возникало, было тока раз решилось правкой hosts
<SergeyIT> было - когда злые опы банометами размахивали
<andrex> нашел что вспомнить)
<SergeyIT> так другого не было... хоть что то ляпнуть надо же
<Hanno4ka> я могу ляпнуть, но меня на сутки кикнут, как минимум...
<andrex> лучше ненадо
<|rapidsp|> konversation, xchat - воспроизводится на разных машинах, с разным инетом
<Anton2d> Давай, ка логи сравним ?
<|rapidsp|> давай
<|rapidsp|> щас выйду для чистоты и на пасту
<Hanno4ka> меряетесь? )))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: жанга отчайнед вышел в блю рейках
<Anton2d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648908/
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: ммм... как интересно.... а можно это же, но по-русски?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: : жанга отчайнед вышел в блю рейках и с русской дорожкой
<|rapidsp|> воть ручками зашел
<Anton2d> |rapidsp|, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648908/
<andrex> он про фильм вроде на bd както так
<|rapidsp|> Anton2d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648913/
<skai-falkorr> andrex: 10 points to griffindor
<Anton2d> тоже самое о чём я писал:
<Anton2d> [13:36] [Канал] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Anton2d> [13:36] [Сообщение] -NickServ- You are now identified for |rapidsp|.
<Anton2d> сначало джоин, не дождавшис идентификации, у меня так же, всё гут.
<|rapidsp|> точн
<|rapidsp|> Anton2d: gjxtve e nt,z z 'mnj chfpe pfvtnbk? f e ct,z yt dbltk ^)
<|rapidsp|> почему я у себя это не видел а у тебя сразу заметил :)
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: в чужом глазу сорнку видим, а у себя бревно не замечаем (С)
<|rapidsp|> но даже если например ubuntu-ru поставить в конец списка - пофиг
<Anton2d> я эту проблему заметял говорю, как смесяц назад появилас, до этого всё работало года 3.
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: знач дело в вичате
<Anton2d> Без разницы, ничего не помогает, я много чего пробовал
<skai-falkorr>  у нас без реги молчанка уже больше года
<skai-falkorr> или в хчате
<skai-falkorr> чем ты там пользуешься
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: а вот у людей в том же konversation проблем нет
<Anton2d> я зареген и идентифицируюс уже точно не меньше как год.
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: ну я ж грю. клиентопроблемы. раз ток месяц как появилась
<Anton2d> ;) интересный вывод
<|rapidsp|> два конверсатиона с разным поведением... хм...
<Anton2d> мне кажется изменил ответ или его время на идентифкацию от фриноды
<Anton2d> у меня х-чат
<|rapidsp|> в иксчат у меня тоже воспроизводилось
<Anton2d> Мне не понятно, почему клиен раньше дожидеся идентифи, а сейчас ломится в джон не дождавшись.
<Anton2d> По логике явный глюк клиента, но по факту - изменились ответы сервера и он начал не то делать
<|rapidsp|> я так думаю, раньше ubuntu-ru позволял заходить без идентификации
<|rapidsp|> идентификация проходила постфактум
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: года полтора назад
<Anton2d> Вот-вот. Работало все тогда.
<|rapidsp|> хм... хреновая версия...
<|rapidsp|> что же произошло...
<Anton2d> Отзывчивост фриноды пониилась, долго идентифицца ?
<Anton2d> *понизилась
<Anton2d> |rapidsp|, у тебя есть другие каналы и сервера в атоконнекте ?
<|rapidsp|> серверов нет
<Anton2d> У меня 4 разных сервера, 4 разных канала. Но на 3-х идентификация не нужна.
<|rapidsp|> еще 2 канала на фриноде
<Anton2d> Тоесть проблема в автоидентификации, клиент не хочет ждать её. Но настроек ни в конфигах, ни в ифейсе я не нашел, что бы задерку сделать или еще както.
<Anton2d> Пердлагаю, просто забить ? Неприятно, но не смертельно вроде. Клиент менять не хочу. Лучше этого я не видел.
<Anton2d> Ну или гениальные идеи нужны, х-чат какието скрипты вроде умеет, но как там что... Куда копать не понятно.
<andrex> пуржнуть его и заново поставить попробуй
<Anton2d> Естественно это было попробованно.
<|rapidsp|> сделал алиас ubu :)
<|rapidsp|> хех
<Anton2d> Костыли вы мои костыли!
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648953/
<Hanno4ka> у меня так идет подключение, это с двух окон копипаст - фринодного и канала, но по секундам видно, что к чему...
<andrex> да проблема не в клиенте а в брандмаузере скорее всего, я устал уже это повторять, либо нет тупит
<artus> ну отвалилась половина ботов которые висели без толку пока ддосили фринод, подумаеш)
<artus> и да, настройте идент в иксчатике для начала, а ваще юзайте баунсеры и будет вам счастье )
<andrex> Anton2d, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/xchat-and-identd-162337/  http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=113
<Anton2d> artus, ты лог вообще смотрел? Автоидент-идент проходит замечательно, только позже чем нужно.
 * Hanno4ka снова видит стек >.<
<andrex> Hanno4ka, иди выспись)
<Anton2d> andrex, тоетсь придлагают открыть и перенаправить на мой ИП порт 113 в роутере?
<Hanno4ka> та я вчера пошла спать в 9 вечера, а сегодня встала в 8 утра... куда уж юольше спать? Т_Т
<Anton2d> Попробовать не долго, но на 90% уверен - это не оно
<Anton2d> Сейчас открою 119
<andrex> Anton2d, пробуй, и смотри порты ничего их не запрещает на самой системе
<andrex> просто сервер не получает ответа от тебя
<Anton2d> А как же позже таки происходит все равно автоидентификация, по другому протоколу ?
<andrex> либо как артус сказал, поднимай баунсер
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: а у меня тоже такая х.... магия творится - вылетают в логах null pointer exception, сервак ложится, а начинаешь дебажить - все чикипуки, все проинициализировано
<andrex> да пока оно ждет ответа проходит все остальное а потом идент после того как он недождался
<Anton2d> идея понятна, правдоподобно.
<Hanno4ka> andrex: то есть у него запросы идуи асинхронно?
<andrex> типо того
<andrex> по идеи можно это вырубать, но в хчате я фз как
<Hanno4ka> ммм.... тут тогда ошибка в проекте...
<Anton2d> в х-чате нету таких глубоких настроек.  Окрыл и перенаправил порт в роутере, пробую.
<artus> и вааще, иксат же наркоманский , мало того что на него уже 3 года как забили, там он еще и нифига не умеет
<andrex> домохозяйниченский клиент)
<artus> да он нереально тупит , его разве что под вендом можно язать ибо альтернатив никаких, квирк под вендой не мение стремный
<artus> а автокомплит ников вообще жесть , оно думает дольше чем я текст в последствии набираю
<Hanno4ka> а что, ирку как-то развили за 3 года? там спеки поменяли или что? если много лет оно не менялось - в чем смысл апдейта клиента? ну только если не добавлять ненужные плюшки и новые хз какие кнопочки?
<artus> да поменяли, многое перекроили
<artus> как в плане флагов так и касательно еще каких то приколов
<andrex> каждый сервер дорабатывается по своему или разрабами либо админами сервера
<andrex> под свои нужды
<andrex> вобщем меняется все постоянно даже щас
<andrex> на некоторых серверах каналы начинаются с & а не # вобще, гдето место сервисов боты итд
<Hanno4ka> я могу забамбить такой сервак, с которым ни один клиент работать не будет? ну там вообще таких наворотов понаставлять...
<Anton2d> В роутере порт открыл, перенаправил - не помогло. Щаз попробую нмапом проверить локально. Но вряд-ли его убунта блокирует.
<andrex> Hanno4ka, можеш, на жабе написать если)
<artus> вот нет чтоб клиент нормальный заюзать)
<andrex> Anton2d, 113 f yt 119
<andrex> а не
<Anton2d> и 113 и 119 - не помогло.
<Anton2d> лог выглядит также, как я давал выше.
<artus> ммм, а нафига вы порт открываете, мне вот интересно , у тя сервер внутри штоль и ты на него с наружи стучиш?
<artus> двоешниг )
<andrex> входящий может блокируется
<Hanno4ka> тут трейсить и дебажить нужно)))
<artus> andrex, эт какой входящий и с какого перепугу?
<Anton2d> отбезысходности по советам с форума, я предполагал что это глупость, но проверил
<artus> andrex, и че входить то должно? ))
<andrex> то есть исходящий, через который ком на запрос сервера отвечает
<Anton2d> исходящий в роутере то ведь незачем открывать ? ;)
<andrex> а фиг тя знает
<artus> andrex, роутер вообще непричем тут)
<andrex> либо просто тайм аут истекает из за тырнета твоего
<artus> а входящие вообще на рандомных портах висят )
<andrex> artus, я про фаерволы и прочее говорил
<artus> ss введи и будет видно че на чем висит и куда смотрит )
<Anton2d> никакие фаеры и иптэйблы, на убунте я не трогал, чего бы она блокировала
<artus> клиент выкинь ))
<andrex> попробуй вичатом или телнетом
<artus> andrex,  вот ты чего до вичатика юзал?
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: ну я тоже не трогала, но какбэ не могу даже торенты скачивать - прокси однако есть))
<andrex> хчат
<Hanno4ka> хотя ирка отлично работает...
<artus> во, и перешол относительно недавно , так жеш?
<artus> годика 2 как ? )
<andrex> да не давно перешел года 3 назад, потом обратно а потом опять назад перешел уже в том году
<Anton2d> для торрентов и ssh и ftp в роутере порты открыты, работаёт это у меня всё.
<andrex> было просто лень ставить лишний пакет, а так я кучу всего перепробывал и quasselы всякие и квирки пиджины итд
<Anton2d> короче проблема 90% не в портах, а во времени ожидания клиента/ответа сервера.
<artus> КНДР привел все главные ударные силы в полную боеготовность. наконецто
<andrex> надо ядреными боеголовками запосаться
<[Raiden]> Хасвелы хорошая будет платформа. Я обьявляю что первые коре2 можно считать морально устаревшими )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643234
<artus> главный обявун пришол )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Линус чем-то напоминает троля и проститутку http://www.zdnet.com/linus-torvalds-switches-back-to-gnome-3-x-desktop-7000012083/
<artus> как то на чем будет крутитцо венда для гомосеков - нифига не показатель)
 * andrex only use amd
<andrex> интел фи юяка
<andrex> б*
<[Raiden]> andrex: ссзб )
<skai-falkorr>  [Raiden] када он выбрал кеды - линус герой и провидец. а тока ему они надоели до ужаса - так проститутка
<artus> andrex, оу да лааадно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это уже жалко
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну, на 1 смену больше, потому, что...
<[Raiden]> Это намекает на то что он может спрыгнуть ещё раз
<artus> skai-falkorr, сначала каноник забил на кеды, потом линус сказал что это жрать низя ни под каким соусом )) все норм ))
<[Raiden]> Хотя ты конечно можешь видеть то что там тебе жалко.
<skai-falkorr> ну да. но ты его обзываешь, потому что не на кеды спрыгнет:)
<Hanno4ka> блин, что вы так привязались то к линусу?
<andrex> они к кедам привязались, это уже длится с незапамятных времен
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ну ему обидно, что с кед ушел:) теперь им нечем хвалится:)
<Hanno4ka> я вот много посидела на разных декстопах, чтобы понять, что они из себя представляют... я вот в сумме потратила год, чтобы выбрать что-то после гном2
<Hanno4ka> да хоть в чистой консли сидит, разница то?
<Hanno4ka> и по ссш с андроида...
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: с блекбери10
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: да по... неважно
<Hanno4ka> хоть с самописной оси на дотнетах)
<artus> пиплы, а доп usb клавиатуру в линухе никто не щупал?
<[Raiden]> Я включал 2 клавы, обе работали
<[Raiden]> ничего не делал
<^DEMOSS^> а я настроил злой роутер )
<^DEMOSS^> я теперь снова крутой  админь )
<[Raiden]> он кусался?
<artus> мне просто надо полностью переназначить клавиши во второй, вот и думаю или брать доп клаву в виде цифрового блока, или попрытатцо обычную расколбасить
<^DEMOSS^> artus: чо делать, на hp 530  убунта 12.04.2 встала но абсолютно не видит бродкомовский встроеный вай фай
<artus> гуглить
<^DEMOSS^> а нафига встраивали утилиту поиска драйверов если она их не ищет ? зачем нуджна ?
<skai-falkorr> ^DEMOSS^: тобиш тебе утилита должна искать дрова, которые производитель мог не предоставить? типо она волшебная и за тебя напишет и адаптирует все?
<skai-falkorr> ^DEMOSS^: берешь гугл и ищешь, что советуют прикрутить к твоей сетевяшке, чтобы работала
<skai-falkorr> мож есть похожие дрова
<^DEMOSS^> skai-falkorr: в очередной раз просто я убедился что убунта УГ, потому что даже прародитель ставит дрова нормально и у меня есть интернет
<^DEMOSS^> я то считал что наоборот в убунте пак дров больше
<Civil|2> ^DEMOSS^: не на все драйвера разрешает распространять производитель в комплекте
<skai-falkorr> ^DEMOSS^: ну чтож ты сидишь то ,мучаешь себя?раз такое говно - так иди на прародителя
<skai-falkorr> ^DEMOSS^: тебя силой заставляют?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, гогно ты а не админ если не можеш вифи настроить без мегаутилит :D
<^DEMOSS^> artus: я то могу дрова зашить, но блин - позиционирование бубна меня убивает
<artus> бубен тут при чем?
<skai-falkorr> чет не слишком хорошо у него получается убивать
<^DEMOSS^> типа мы все сомое современное и светлое несем людям, а банально дров добавить забыли
<artus> все вопросы к разрабам железа
<artus> это их проблемы под гогнокарточки писать дрова?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: какие разрабы, если в дебиане работает а в бубне нет ?
<artus> карточка какая для начала
<^DEMOSS^> я хотел отдать ноут блондинке на работе  - снес деб, воткнул бубен - нет вайфай
<skai-falkorr> ^DEMOSS^: ага. а я вчера анжелину джоли трахнул:) тока пока карточку не назовешь - я тебе не поверю
<^DEMOSS^> Щас пойду сосканю и скажу
<^DEMOSS^> броадком помню модель непомню
<artus> блондинке на работу бунту, наивный )
<[Raiden]> переназначить кнопки если только через удев как-нить. На уровне иксов коды клавишь на 2 клавах будут одинаковые. Ну, я так думаю.
<[Raiden]> в теории.
<skai-falkorr> В Сочи шторм разрушил защиту олимпийских объектов
<skai-falkorr> ага. шторм. я верю. это все чторм разрушил. мы потратили 20 лярдов на стройку а шторм разрушил.
<skai-falkorr> сильный шторм. теперь все выглядит так, будто вообще не строили. но мы строили... просто шторм...
<|rapidsp|> как банально...
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: це рашка
<[Raiden]> Ну мог и быть шторм. Только строителям всёравн овыговор.
<|rapidsp|> нихрена придумывать не хотят, обленились
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36498 -мда, форк.
<[Raiden]> эту ос ничего не исправит, пока не будет четких рамок что ей является ,а что нет.
<Anton2d> |rapidsp|, х-чате  я таки победил, работает автоконнект теперь, пришлось написать маленький скрипт.
<andrex> надо запрещать стряпать форки
<Anton2d> сделала задержку после идентификации с помошью /TIMER 10 join #ubuntu-ru - всё работает.
<Anton2d> лал
<|rapidsp|> нда?
<Anton2d> так что я был прав, изменилось время отдачи сервером инфы об идентификации потому клиент и сглючился.
<|rapidsp|> тока иксчат не вариант в кедах...
<Anton2d> ну в стартовый скрипт свой добавь команду же.
<|rapidsp|> в конверсатионе как то непонятно скрипты выставляются
<|rapidsp|> ща спробуем...
<Anton2d> сделай скрипт первая строка : /msg NickServ identify бла бла, вторая: /TIMER 10 join #ubuntu-ru
<artus> Anton2d, не изменилось
<|rapidsp|> а чета оно у меня не знает /timer
<artus> |rapidsp|, эт иксчатовские костыли)) он же по нормальному не умеет)
<Anton2d> artus, двоишник /TIMER - это команда на сервер
<Anton2d> х-чат тут не причем, он запускает команды любые при коннекте на сервер
<|rapidsp|> [16:09] [Ошибка] <неизвестный> TIMER
<artus> Anton2d, мммм, ты из какой то альтернативной реальности) у меня таких команд нету)
<Anton2d> Ну не совсем это скрипт, а команды серверу фриноды при коннекте на сервер
<|rapidsp|> а может он в иксчате как алиас какой нить?
<Anton2d> artus, /help почитай, а
<artus> да нету таких команд, это твои иксчатовские тараканы) у меня только time есть)
<artus> 14:12:42| =!= | No help available, "timer" is not a command or an option
<|rapidsp|> [16:12] [524] |rapidsp| timer Help not found
<artus> такшто иди учи уроки)
<artus> все нормальные клиенты без костылей идентятцо )
<Anton2d> А кто мне /help отдал ? х-чат штоли, не фринода разве ?
<artus> нет
<artus> ты ж двоишник, ты ж не знаеш что фринод ток через нс хелпы отдает)
<Anton2d> ну блин, тогда ты прав, костыли, но таки работает. я двоишник, но мне пофиг, работает главное.
<artus> двоишникам всегда пофиг :D
<|rapidsp|> мона для задержки /list юзать ))
<artus> |rapidsp|, ))
<[Raiden]> Интересный там комент, от анонима.
<[Raiden]> Wayland и Gnome капцы близки как никогда. У Ubuntu на Qt/QML с дисплейным сервером Mir будущее выглядит более радужным.
<artus> [Raiden], видево рабочего мира в студию
<Anton2d> |rapidsp|, может какойнить пинг с задержкой можно.
<Anton2d>  /лист это конечно круто будет ;)
<[Raiden]> artus: ) Сразу как найду
<[Raiden]> аднака должен заметить, что мир анонсирован публичн ов этом году, а вейланд несколько лет назад
<artus> ато все эти радужные пердежи в лужу ток потому радужные что в ней масло небось разлили ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага. только я замечу, что мир анонсирован, когда уже код был хоть какой то готов:)так что делать его стали не в этом году
<artus> [Raiden], ну от анонсировали до радужности как то нифига не близко)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но у вяленого все равно больше фора была
<skai-falkorr> и ваще
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну вялый даже щупают уже, в отличии от мегапафосных заявлений что прям ну воот ваааще всех порвем
<skai-falkorr> сегодня революшен продолжают:)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну так мир тож шупат
<skai-falkorr> artus: хоть до релиза 1.0 еще ооочень далеко
<artus> дык покажи, дай позырить на мегачудо
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык видева есть в комьюнити на г+
<artus> я ток блаблабла в видео конфе чет не вижу ниче
<skai-falkorr> кто тут смотрел революшен то еще?а то я уж забыл
<artus> че за революшин ?
<skai-falkorr> ну де отрубился весь свет и прочее:)
<skai-falkorr> сериал
<artus> ааа, не
<baronos> я остановился смотреть революшн
<baronos> там девка нудная
<andrex> я смотрел маленько
<skai-falkorr> baronos: как и все:) у них была пауза:) сезон ж не может показаться в пару недель. нужно растягивать
<skai-falkorr> вот 11 серия вышла
<skai-falkorr> на том месте, где монро сделал усилитель медальона и смог запустить ветралет
<andrex> там еще у бабы какойто прибамбас был генерирующий электричество
<artus> воть зделают тытуб платным буит ваще пичаль)
<Anton2d> |rapidsp|, через лист может не выйти кстати, нужна именно задержка клиента до запуска джоина. Тобиш нужно сказать клиенту что бы он стоял секунд 10 после команды идентификации.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: чудо флешка с генерацией поля в котором начинает работать энергия - это вештчь
<skai-falkorr> andrex: не генерирующий, а скорее вырубающий поле, блокирующее порядок в электронах
<artus> skai-falkorr, такой класный сериалко?
<andrex> ну или так
<artus> демос, ты куда убег смотреть модель карточки, в гамазин штоль ?
<|rapidsp|> Anton2d: ну понятно, что на это я пойтить не могу... :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: нууу интригующий:) я его даж в 720р качал на модемке:)
<skai-falkorr> а я на модемке просто так ниче в 720р не качал
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/26/russia/
<skai-falkorr> о. новость. нас на ибей продают
<artus> skai-falkorr, 10 серий?
<skai-falkorr> artus: сегодня 11 вышла
<artus> тады бум ждать пока все отснимут
<artus> skai-falkorr, напомниш как рарелизитцо последняя
<skai-falkorr> artus: 15 апреля лост герл 3 сизан файнал покажут
<artus> я вот даже не знаю чего этот набор букв значит то)
<skai-falkorr> artus: lost girl
<skai-falkorr> про суккуба
<artus> аа
<skai-falkorr> сизон файнал - последняя серия сезона
<skai-falkorr> апрель - месяц
<artus> гудь
<skai-falkorr>  не понимаю, какая часть показалась странной?
<skai-falkorr> 28 мая революция сизан файнал
<baronos> лучше бы терра нова снимали((
<skai-falkorr> терра нова не выдержало первого сезона
<skai-falkorr> так что снимать не будут
<baronos> в курсе, от этого и печаль
<artus> и прально, как то ниочем сериалко
<skai-falkorr> а первого апреля..
<skai-falkorr> brace youself. winter is comming
<skai-falkorr> гейм оф тронс покажут:)3 сезон начнется
<artus> гуд
<skai-falkorr> в апреле мидсизон сериалы новые сезоны показывать начинают:)
 * Hanno4ka пыщь
<Hanno4ka> у вас даже есть время смотреть сериалы? мда... одмины ну вообще обленились...
<skai-falkorr> у грамотного админа все работает
<baronos> а второй монитор зачем?
<skai-falkorr> ему нет нужды танцевать с бубном
<mdma> "Американские Боги" будут экранизировать, надеюсь сериал мне понравится так же как и книга
<Hanno4ka> пойду покодю (
<baronos> ксатти, Американцы смотреть начал кто, там про шпионов кгб в сша под прикрытием.
<mdma> видел, но еще не смотрел
<mdma> а вот Викинги мне понравились
<skai-falkorr> я жду еще тот сериал по стивену кингу
<skai-falkorr> где симсонс зе муви сюжет был:)
<skai-falkorr> ууу. 90 пакетов обнов
<skai-falkorr> а там и юнити.и компиз:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хичкока глядел?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<baronos> а я вот думаю, ставить качать аль нет?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: ну не знаю, у меня только 20)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну там не ужастик:)там про хичкока:)и его саксесс в качестве хоррор режиссера и как он к этому пришел от суспенса
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну да ладно, поставлю на ночь Ведьму и Американцев.
<skai-falkorr> нищий в метро зарабатывает 20-70 тыр в день
<andrex> надо переезжать поближе к метро
<skai-falkorr> задумаешься. а кто нищий то в данной ситуации:)пусть он не себе зарабатывает, а хозяину...
<skai-falkorr> касл, фолловинг и волкинг дед остались:)и это тока за понедельник-вторник серии вышедшие
<skai-falkorr> вчера 2 (лост герл и волкин дед).сегодня 7
<skai-falkorr> продуктивный месяц
<baronos> калифорния когда?
<skai-falkorr> http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/
<skai-falkorr> создай себе каленарь. экспортируй в гуглкалендарь
<skai-falkorr> и всегда буш в курсе
<skai-falkorr> он даж может тебе по смс напоминать (гугл календарь)
<baronos> а ты по что? :D
<andrex> про примерный аыход серий
<baronos> там все не на русском)))
<andrex> в*
<skai-falkorr> ну и что?тебе ток добавить шоу в фильтр и экспортировать в icl
<skai-falkorr> andrex: не примерный,а точный:)и через час уже на торрентах есть 720р версия
<skai-falkorr> для незнакомых с языками - к вечеру уже сабы мона найти
 * Hanno4ka на сегодня может больше не думать - радость то какая)))
<Kyshtynbai> "Ей помогают юная русская воровка Кензи, детектив-оборотень Дайсон и доктор Лорен, занимающаяся изучением Фэйри." жесть какая.
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: ага:)оно
<Kyshtynbai> Как сериал-то?
<skai-falkorr> норм
<Kyshtynbai> Значит на зокачку.
<skai-falkorr> я добавил его в фильтр
<andrex> skai-falkorr, примерный, ибо иногда меняют выход серий
<andrex> в гугл календаре оно само не поменяется на новую дату
<[Raiden]> Русские воруют даже в импртных сериалах
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> ещеб нормально воровали
<andrex> точнее применяли сворованное
<[Raiden]> В фильме  искатели кажется слышал. Кого-то из Романовых чтоли спросили: - А правда что все русские воруют?  А он ответил: -Да , но я немец.
<[Raiden]> Просто вспомнилось
<[Raiden]> В прочем везде так )
<[Raiden]> *впрочем
<andrex> а помоему это стереотип, такойже как медведь с калашом и в ушанке)
<[Raiden]> Наверное да. Или американец в ковбойской шляпе, стреляющий во всё что движется
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя это не далеко от истины
<skai-falkorr> andrex: хмм.а почему у меня меняется?
<andrex> хм, незнаю, наверно тогда я ошибся, значит оно синхронизирует всеже изменения
<SergeyIT> у вас разный гугл
<andrex> возможно :D
<SergeyIT> он есть с право- и лево-вращающимися битами, между собой они не взаимодействуют
<andrex> яж в иркутсе живу, там все не как у людей, даже интернет)
<skai-falkorr>  зато девушки у вас хорошие
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643316
<Kyshtynbai> ПРедзаказал себе нового Пелевина, ухахаха. Почитаем-с.
<[Raiden]> я тут вижу плюсы продукции эпл. Изветный ряд моделей и один. Значит легко аксесуары выпускать. ПОд другие надо выпускать видов 30 клавиатур. Цифра от балды.
<Kyshtynbai> Не дороговато 100 баксов за клавиатурку?
<[Raiden]> В ссср наверное было бы так же, было бы 3-5 планшетов по госту и хлам для них
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> ога, планщеты ламповые, размером с чемодан
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<[Raiden]> Ну электроника была, в общем-то. Ну пого ди, часы ,калькуляторы. Не только лампы. развитие только это не получило.
<SergeyIT> мало было
<andrex> запретили развивать или перестали платить ученым вот и свалили все за бугор
<[Raiden]> Ну там масса факторов. И выезд появился, и развал и зарплаты. И может ещё отсутсвие особого интереса страны именн ок потребительской электронике. Больше для военных.
<[Raiden]> хз в общем. А.. ну ещё прогнившая верхушка с модой на всё импортное
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643316 выдает 502 (((
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Хм
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: чехлы-клавиатуры там http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2013/03/26/643316/Logitech_Keyboard_Folio_CarbonBlack.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> По сто баксов.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5502ZvN18lE#t=444s - крутой нокаут.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а первого апреля покажут волкин дед сизон файнал
<artus> нняяяя, я прикрутил джойстик к станку :D
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: хм... они только для яблочников?
<Hanno4ka> галакси таб не прикрутишь?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: можно
<skai-falkorr> они магнитный чехол и блютус.все, что влезет в чехол
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Пишут для всех кто по размеру пойдёт, но главная цель айпады.
<Hanno4ka> ну если так, то хорошо)))
<SergeyIT> традиционно
<[Raiden]> http://vidomosti-ua.com/photo/original-1293530225.JPG - американцев засыпало тоже.
<SergeyIT> почему тоже?
<skai-falkorr> всех заыпало
<skai-falkorr> такое время года
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/1Ud3h-d5qWI
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну так весна жеж))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, где?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Тут по ходу куча северян. Они не втыкают что у других уже весна должна быть )
<SergeyIT> а у кого то осень
<[Raiden]> В австралии вроде осень сча
<Hanno4ka> а у нас слонышко ^_^
<Hanno4ka> какое небо голубое... (с)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, с хоботком?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: отсыпь, а?
<andrex> ремня
<Hanno4ka> andrex: кашки, березовой)
<skai-falkorr> почему я прочитал это с двойным ка
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, у тебя своё есть ) - "(06:26:10 PM) Hanno4ka: а у нас слонышко"
<artus> интерено, а usb позволит нажимать кнопочку с частотой 20 кгц?
<skai-falkorr> artus: яхз. вроде частоту опроса в 1000гц с порта позволит
<skai-falkorr> а вот 20к... яхз
<skai-falkorr> но 1к точно можно
<SergeyIT> кнопочка сломается
<artus> SergeyIT, а оптодатчик на что? ))
<[Raiden]> Выставка фото в мск. На экране фотка моей племянницы http://s017.radikal.ru/i423/1303/5f/0fa48b263693.jpg
<[Raiden]> Увлеклась фото, походила на курсы разные. Теперь вот на выставки пробует протолкнуться
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а вот и волкин дед 15
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: касперский для гомиков ))))
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: может быть.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ночером качать поставлю)
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны
<Kyshtynbai> doc 2 epub конверторы кто-нить знает?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, но видел парочку онлайн
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: ага. есть один. флибуста называется
<[Raiden]> поищи
<Kyshtynbai> skai-falkorr: ухахаха, оттуда доки и качнул. Нету не в фб2 не в epub
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: гутенберг. рутрекер. найти можно
<Kyshtynbai> На рутракере искал, а что за гутенберг? Не слышал. МОжно урл?
<Kyshtynbai> Calibre походу умеет, но не из док. А сохраню ка я в хтмл а потом через калибр.
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/03/26/spring/#0
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0326/h_1364310711_1295555_0d79fdc2f7.jpeg
<StantonDowd> всем ночи
<StantonDowd> что это за место?
<andrex> Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel, или не похоже)
<StantonDowd> количество людей в 3 раза меньше чем было год назад
<StantonDowd> что случилось?
<SergeyIT> страшное место
<StantonDowd> всех забанили?
<andrex> увсех все работает
<StantonDowd> убунта - не работает
<Kyshtynbai> Вот я дурик. У меня читалка док читает оказывается.
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а я не знал, что ходячих продолжили
<skai-falkorr> Канадский бухгалтер выпустил для Excel игру в жанре RPG
<skai-falkorr> ооооомайнгот
<StantonDowd> линк
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/26/excel/
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: И я не знал ))
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: уже 15 серий вышло о_0
<Scrimmer> ой, с 9 по 14 ..
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: 15 тащемта
<skai-falkorr> 15 вчера вышла утром еще
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Я просто не очень понял к чему это. Я про ходячих не писал вроде
<[Raiden]> 15 не видел ещё
<skai-falkorr> на той неделе 16 выйдет:)последняя в сезоне
<skai-falkorr> эпичная:) ну по традиции сизон файналов
<[Raiden]> офиц канал по убунте. Фотки, новости, сериалы
<[Raiden]> )
<Tmin10> а у всех работаю глобально комбинации клавиш с super?
<Tmin10> а то у меня super+L для блокировки экрана что-то работает редко
<Scrimmer> а у нас вот похолодало...
<Kyshtynbai> ДЕ какое?
<Scrimmer> Севастополь
<Kyshtynbai> Scrimmer: та я не тебе, я ему: Tmin10
<Tmin10> ДЕ?
<Tmin10> ос у мя 12.10 с юнити
<andrex> в юнитях вродь же не super L
<Kyshtynbai> alt+ctrl+L вроде бы как.
<andrex> угу
<Tmin10> хм
<Tmin10> значит я переназначал когда-то
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<Tmin10> а с супер нельзя сделать?
<Scrimmer> или ночи
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<andrex> ночи)
<Tmin10> по супер вызывается панелька юнити, но там заюзаны не все буквы
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: Я слышал в гноме3 часть хоткеев косячит или ваще не пашет в русской раскладке.
<[Raiden]> Может и в юнити тоже, не знаю
<Tmin10> да, в русской не работает((
<StantonDowd> гном3 не нужен
<[Raiden]> артус говорил что это косяк какой-то в гтк3
<[Raiden]> а я особо не интересовался.
<StantonDowd> гтк3 не нужен
<StantonDowd> жирокостыли
<Tmin10> а какой командой консоли можно заблокировать экран?
<StantonDowd> xscreensaver-command -lock
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<Scrimmer> меня видно ?)
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<Scrimmer> понг
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<Scrimmer> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Tmin10> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Tmin10, Ну понг, и что?
<Tmin10> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Tmin10, Failed!
<andrex> !askthebot > Tmin10
<ubuntuhelp> Tmin10, please see my private message
<Tmin10> ок
<Tmin10> кстати, у меня нету xscreensaver-command, хотя другие части xscreensaver есть...
<andrex> xscreensaver поставь
<andrex> и будет
<Tmin10> но у меня есть xscreensaver-getimage, xscreensaver-getimage-file...
<kinder-pingvi> у меня одного в xchat'e автозаход на этот канал не работает?..
<andrex> неа
<Tmin10> тоесть xscreensaver то стоит...
<andrex> нет
<andrex> kinder-pingvi, выкинь его
<kinder-pingvi> andrex, почему? :)
<andrex> а он бажный какойто, и мертвый
<kinder-pingvi> столько лет вместе )
<Tmin10> а Pidgin?
<kinder-pingvi> ни разу не пробовал )
<kinder-pingvi> сразу настраивал либо хчат, либо квирк)
<Tmin10> квирк разве не платный?
<kinder-pingvi> нет )
<Tmin10> ой, попутал
<andrex> хчат платный для офтопика
<kinder-pingvi> на винду платный, да )
<andrex> kinder-pingvi, anton2d в хчате зделал такое /TIMER 10 join #ubuntu-ru грит помогло
<kinder-pingvi> интересно )
<andrex> но лучше выкинь его
<kinder-pingvi> а что ты юзаешь? )
<andrex> вичат
<kinder-pingvi> этот консольный что ли? )
<andrex> нуда
<kinder-pingvi> не ну.. штука конечно классная )
<[Raiden]> квирк как бы для офтопика есть
<[Raiden]> бесплатно
<andrex> ну то что он платный никто и не говорил
<Tmin10> кстати, а что бот по команде !search ATI отдаёт? Что это за слова?
<kinder-pingvi> а в каком смысле для оффтопика? )
<kinder-pingvi> чего-то я туплю )
<kinder-pingvi> [Raiden], а у тебя КДЕ кстати?
<andrex> Tmin10, search ищит по ключевым словам где встречается ати и выводит комманды в которых оно есть
<andrex> kinder-pingvi, винды
<[Raiden]> У меня да. Н осча я пишу из вин7
<[Raiden]> и у меня тут пиджин для всег окроме ирц. Для ирц я предпочитаю более специальные клиенты - привычка наверное.
<[Raiden]> а в убунте я с пиджина слез на кутим.
<kinder-pingvi> я вот что заметил.. конечно очень не практичное наблюдение... в КДЕ графика быстрее почему-то работает..
<[Raiden]> тут не успел )
<Tmin10> andrex: просто не понимаю откуда в поиске ATI слово  donations@donate, а по каким словам ищет, из своей БД?
<andrex> угу
<kinder-pingvi> любую игру даже через вайн запуская... все равно на КДЕ почему-то быстрее все работает.. очень странно
<[Raiden]> ну да, случается, на некотором железе оно быстрее чем юнити или г3
<kinder-pingvi> это на моем радике мобилити 4650
<kinder-pingvi> да и на нвидиа 9600гт на стационаре..
<kinder-pingvi> хотя у товарища радеон какой-то там 3*** мобилити на ноутбуке, то КДЕ у него хреновенько работает, такое немного.. если 15-20 фпс есть, то и хорошо )
<andrex> Tmin10, donations@donate это алиасы вроде
<andrex> просто там ати есть в слове
<Tmin10> а, тоно, не заметил)
<Tmin10> хм, странно, на xscreensaver-command -lock ругается: xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0
<[Raiden]> в гноме сча какой-то свой локер, в юнити не помню. Есть хавту как заменить
<kinder-pingvi> кстати.. у кого-то аппаратное ускорение флешплеера в файерфоксе работает?
<kinder-pingvi> или вообще где-либо, кроме хрома? )
<kinder-pingvi> елки.. уже третий день спустя новую серию любимого сопливого сериала.. никак не переведут ))
<kinder-pingvi> товарищи )
<kinder-pingvi> хочу поговорить о бекапе )
<Tmin10> стандартный у меня не работал...
<Tmin10> который в ubuntu one заливает бэкапы
<andrex> а стандартный он какойто тормозной помоему
<kinder-pingvi> я хз)
<Kyshtynbai> kinder-pingvi: ну дык говори
<kinder-pingvi> я сделал ним бекап
<kinder-pingvi> а он на 300кбайт какие-то файлы закинул ))
<Tmin10> я полгода пользовался им, потом как система упала, решил оттуда восстановить, а там ниччего нету
<kinder-pingvi> вряд ли он из них заресторит мне )))
<andrex> а там нужно указывать что бекапить и куда, необезательно на убунту оне
<Tmin10> я бэкапил /home в облако ubuntu one
<kinder-pingvi> надо найти хорошенький мануал.. чтобы забекапить всю систему
<kinder-pingvi> я хочу небольшие эксперименты поделать
<andrex> я 200 гигов попытался им забекапить чет он долго думал
<kinder-pingvi> а лень же отделять место и ставить линукс для фапки над ним
<kinder-pingvi> :D
<andrex> kinder-pingvi, плохо ищеш http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/backup
<kinder-pingvi> был я тут, был)
<kinder-pingvi> ну мне понравился самый первый вариант )
<kinder-pingvi> от опожалуй самый сок.. заархивировать всю систему
<kinder-pingvi> но проблема же в том, что нужно выключенную систему бекапить.. а мне бы так, чтобы наживо )
<kinder-pingvi> поставил я себе simple backup че-то там
<kinder-pingvi> работает.. правда страшно, никогда не бекапил )
<Tmin10> а нет такой штуки, как у маков капсула времени?
<kinder-pingvi> ну вот типа же дефолтная бекапная утилита что-то типа того.. только бекапит на облако)
<kinder-pingvi> кстати, у меня у одного регулярно вылетает lsb-release?
<Tmin10> она куда угодно бэкапить может, там и ftp
<Tmin10> а капсула времени ещё поддерживает версии файлов, в ней самое интересное
<tagezi> всем привет )
<andrex> дарофф
<kinder-pingvi> ку)
<kinder-pingvi> мне бы забекапить все, кроме стандартных каталогв в ~
<kinder-pingvi> я не опечалюсь, если потеряю пару тройку образов/фильмов, а вот если какая-то программка грохнется.. )
<andrex> dd tar sync чем хош бекапь
<andrex> и куда хош
<kinder-pingvi> а про sync не знаю)
<kinder-pingvi> короче попробую счас этим sbackup
<Tmin10> никто аналог капсулы времени не порекомендовал?
<kinder-pingvi> вот эту же simple backup попробуй..
<kinder-pingvi> она бекапит куда угодно
<Tmin10> а разные версии файлов?
<kinder-pingvi> в смысле разные версии файлов?
<kinder-pingvi> указываешь маску каталогов.. или сразу весь корень.. она все запакует и куда угодно засунет)
<Tmin10> ну допустим пишешь какой то документ несколько дней, так бэкапясь каждый день ты будешь иметь доступ к вчерашней версии файла, позавчерашней
<Tmin10> типа двигаться назад во времени по версиям
<andrex> в бтр что то подобное реализованно, а чисто программ не видел
<Tmin10> БТР?
<andrex> btrfs
<kinder-pingvi> я так и места не напасусь на столько бекапов0
<Tmin10> ну обычные файлы редко меняются, а для документов или допустим конфигов места много не надо
<kinder-pingvi> ну.. да)
<kinder-pingvi> а я вот хочу настроить так)
<kinder-pingvi> чтобы бекапилось все, кроме логов, кэша apt.. ну и понаходить еще экзотические "темповые" места и исключить их)
<Tmin10> ну вручную исключения везде добавить можно
<Tmin10> нашёл несколько статей, как сделать капсулу времени из сервера на убунте, но аналогов яблочной машины времени найти не могу(
<kinder-pingvi> поставь sbackup
<kinder-pingvi> вот я счас поставил... смотрю.. вроде ничего так.. и на сервер заливает, и логи ведет.. и добавлять и исключать места можно.. и как демон вроде, раз в несколько дней (в сколько пожелаешь) будет бекапить..
<kinder-pingvi> может сжимать в архив, может не сжимать.. может даже само дробить файлы на части (собсно, юзает параметры архиватора, вероятно)
<Tmin10> а версии одного файла?
<Tmin10> вроде пишут, что стандартный Déjà Dup тоже что-то умеет
<kinder-pingvi> да
<kinder-pingvi> вроде может)
<kinder-pingvi> тут есть вариант добавить файл)
<kinder-pingvi> и его можно бекапить тучу раз)
<Tmin10> как инет стабильный и быстрый будет, буду проверять функционал программы
<kinder-pingvi> та она там совсем немного весит )
<Tmin10> если бэкап в облако заливать, то трафика надо много
<Tmin10> сейчас пробую в локальную директорию сделать
<Kyshtynbai> Поборол postfix+dovecot+squirellmail.
<Tmin10> хех, Déjà Dup не позволяет восстановить только один файл до определённой даты, только всё вместе...
<Tmin10> придётся искать что-то другое...
<kinder-pingvi> а sbackup позволяет)
<kinder-pingvi> у него там две утилиты установится
<kinder-pingvi> одна сеттингс
<kinder-pingvi> а вторая рестор утилита
<kinder-pingvi> там даже как на винде.. выбираешь дату резервной копии)
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты настраивал микрофон в кубунту?
<[Raiden]> интересный вопрос. В моем случае я только двигал ползунок в альзамиксере
<tagezi> [Raiden], у меня чегото слишком громкий звук.. или я не там двигаю ползунки
<[Raiden]> в альзамиксере переключател ьесть ещё +20дб
<[Raiden]> попробуй сними.  Больше ничего не знаю.
<tagezi> [Raiden], а как он по английски пишеться?
<[Raiden]> alsamixer можешь ещё pavucontrol поставить подёргать
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, спасибо, получилось
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> tagezi: немного смешно что  есть миксер альзы, миксер пульса и миксер самой де ) Масса ненужных сущностей в общем
<[Raiden]> Чего-то нету мертвых ходюков 15 на лостфильме, а в другом переводе не хочу )
<tagezi> Ну, да.. чото их немерено и каждый по своему функционал показывает
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Kyshtynbai> Какая клёвая вещь - авторизация по ключам!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-27
<Anton2d> Бобрый утр. Что-то народ то разбегается. Есть у меня идеи почему.
<andrex> у меня тоже. 1 идея почему)
<Anton2d> а, у меня две ;)
<Anton2d> Первую не озвучу, т.к. она состоит из матерков. ;) А с о второй, есть идеи, как частично исправить.
<Anton2d> andrex, а у тебя какая ?
<andrex> банят тут уходят к конкурентам на лругом сервере
<andrex> д*
<Anton2d> О подскажи другой сервер, может и я уйду ?
<andrex> непомню
<Anton2d> а канал также называется ?
<andrex> без ру
<andrex> тебя там тоже забанят, там сидят те кто молчит)
<Anton2d> Да меня вроде пока никто не банил. А по поводу второй идеи я высказывался, это исчезновение веб-гейта фиг бы с ним, но есть и еще вот такая, проблема имхо её исправить не долго:
<andrex> сеть русская какаято. я там на этом канале сидел, единственное что там проискодило, это вопрос и вслед за ним бан
<Anton2d> ;) ни нашёл, знаю два #debian-ru  но там тоже не густо
<Anton2d> Вторая проблема - то что на ubuntu.ru тема про ирк-канал и настройки, имхо закопана в глубь.
<Anton2d> http://team.ubuntu.ru/ - сюда бы на неё ссылочку положить неплохо было.
<Anton2d> Хотя ощущение, что канал умирает по первым причинам, и это всё это вряд ли поможет.
<Anton2d> С другой стороны, если почитать логи, на два дня назад ;) То обсуждения спиливание гор, глобального потепления и сериалов... Но тоже понятно почему, вопросы по топику если они и есть, ответы получают не всегда нормальные.
<Anton2d> Не ужели это конец ? ааа...... ;)
<Anton2d> жалко птичку, попробовать может мини статья запилить на вики по адресу: http://help.ubuntu.ru/irc
<Anton2d> *статью
<Anton2d> А что там в джаббер канале происходит? Стоит настравать, на посмотреть ?
<Anton2d> Вот есть такой текстовый банер на forum.ubuntu.ru Получить помощь и пообщаться с другими пользователями Ubuntu можно
<Anton2d> на irc канале #ubuntu-ru в сети Freenode
<Anton2d> Первая ссылка ведет как раз на http://help.ubuntu.ru/irc  - а страницы не существует. Мне кажется народ тыркает и в недоумении перестаёт дальше искать инфу, считая что канала нету.
<Anton2d> А по решению моей решенной проблемы с х-чатом и автоидентификаци и автоджоину, я напишу пожалуй инструкцию на форум сейчас, что бы можно бы линк давать, некрофилам которые х-чат пользуют.
<andrex> Anton2d, создай акаунт в твиттере
<andrex> и туды все свои мысли пиши)
<Anton2d> Вот, и поэтому уходят тоже. Мысли блин о о том как хелп сделать, но походу они не нужны ? Ок.
<Anton2d> Заметь вопросов по теме автоконнекта, как минимум несколько вчера было, и все по одной и той же проблеме.
<andrex> угу и все по хчату, больше ни по одному другому клиенту
<Anton2d> нет, в конверсатион у |rapidsp|  таже проблема, логи он показал.
<Anton2d> Ладно, тема закрыта, не буду засорять медитативную тишину.
<|rapidsp|> 25...
<|rapidsp|> убунтовод мрет
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: ранняя пташка?
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, эмм, ну как бы на работу пришёл )))
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: ну да, только тут основная масса просыпаются только после обеда ))) /* моего обеда */
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, ну а я наоборот, утром здороваюсь и потом засыпаю)))
 * andrex не основная масса
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: а ты откедава будешь?
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, Латвия
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: ухты
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, ну не далеко ведь совсем )))
<Hanno4ka> andrex: и тебе утречка доброго и кофейку крепкого)
<aleksei`> кстати есть мысли в Питер перебраться
<andrex> утричко уже прошло вечер у мну) 4 часа
<Hanno4ka> andrex: ого, ну тогда вечерка спокойного и доброго чаепития))
<aleksei`> классно, у кого-то рабочий день почти закончился,а у меня только начался 9:30 утра
<Hanno4ka> а у меня 10:28
 * baronos обед
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а можно тебя скушать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 11:30
<andrex> хм странный какойто обед
 * Hanno4ka уже готовит большую ложку
<baronos> Hanno4ka: тебе, да ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: протеинчеГ
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: московия?
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, ну вот, а говорила что все спят )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: почти
<Hanno4ka> та я что-то разворощила тут всех...
<andrex> Hanno4ka, вследующий раз когда заходиш дверь не хлопай, а то всех разбудила)
<andrex> ю*
<aleksei`> чёт у меня странное с треем твориться начало, при переключении рабочих столов иконки пропадают ....
<Hanno4ka> ну, благо, все снова тихо засопели)
<aleksei`> все делом занялись просто ))
<aleksei`> baronos, у тебя юнити ведь?
<baronos> aleksei`: неа, гном
<baronos> iFalkorr: смотрел? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2480514/
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<aleksei`> ку
<SergeyIT> ук
<andrex> q
<Kyshtynbai> Чо народу-то так богато? Куда все подевались.
<SergeyIT> так каникулы ж
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: да ты тут тихо - все еще спят))
<Kyshtynbai> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Kyshtynbai> !ldap
<ubuntuhelp> LDAP - Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. Больше информации и инструкции по установке: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<andrex> не когда коникулы тут наоборо много лишних)
<SergeyIT> другие времена - другие нравы
<andrex> ну да, время нынче быстро летит, вчера печатными машинками пользовались, завтра силой мыли печатать будем
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/55QR.png
<SergeyIT> если силы останутся
<Kyshtynbai> Или мысли.
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/55QT.png
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, поищи куличи
<|rapidsp|> не рановато для куличей? :)
<SergeyIT> как и для яиц
<aleksei`> капец, у нас в стране всё разваливается (((     http://www.guseynov.lv/Open_letter_Notice_Application.pdf
<SergeyIT> а ты только сейчас узнал об этом?
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, я из Латвии ))
<SergeyIT> а какая разница
<andrex> в латвии все хуже ;)
<aleksei`> в Латвии всё вообще плохо, хуже чем везде
<aleksei`> и русских здесь ненавидят лютой ненавистью
<SergeyIT> конечно - это же придаток европы теперь - а в ссср была развитая республика
<|rapidsp|> гдето читал про Латвию - в том ключе, что страна умирает...
<|rapidsp|> жуткме вещи пишут
<aleksei`> уже почти умерла, всё разварованно, что можно было, ничего своего нету, и ещё пытаются оставшееся своровать
<|rapidsp|> *жуткие
<|rapidsp|> типа народ массово уезжает, производство сворачивается
<SergeyIT> а кому нужно их производство (нечего было от россии отделяться)
<aleksei`> был у нас институт (который я окочил в своё время), бывший Институт гражданской авиации, так вот теперь и до него добрались
<mdma> всегда был рад за людей которые способны удовлетворится тем что где-то еще хуже
<mdma> по моему у нас это воспитывали специально
<SergeyIT> не замечал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: Как говорили раньше, берите суверинитета сколько унесете
<mdma> а выше 20 строчек о чем вообще?
<aleksei`> |rapidsp|, у нас после провозглашения независимости и производства как такогого небыло
<andrex> у нас его и щас нет, живем за счет налогоплатильщиков и нефти, пока всем кислород не перекроют так и будет походу
<mdma> к стати наличие производства еще ничего не гарантирует )
<|rapidsp|> mdma: как можно этим удовлетвориться, если там наши соотечественники проживают
<mdma> втои соотечествинники и в Северноей Корее живут
<aleksei`> русские - это оккупанты (нелюди), специалисты не ценятся вообще (своих бездарщин сажают на должности), всех русских душат гос языком и сворачивают уч. заведения советской школы ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. тут про убунту канал. политика в другом месте
<aleksei`> извините, просто наболело ...
<SergeyIT> у всех болячек хватает
<mdma> aleksei`: а русских вычисляют по фамилиям?
<mdma> или по языку
<aleksei`> mdma, по фамилиям и по языку, кстати с русской фамилией зарплата на порядок меньше
<mdma> просто язык можно выучить и быть одним из тех кого сажают на места. Фамилию опять же можно и сменить )
<|rapidsp|> Ивановс :)
<aleksei`> всё равно акцент останется
<mdma> да печально конечно что нелюбовь к павшему режиму проецируется на рядовых людей
<aleksei`> когда там у вас Евразийский союз будет? надо к вам валить )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у "нас" это у кого?
<mdma> я думал только пенсионеры верят в этот союз, ну соберется кучка чуваков которые сейчас тырят в наших странах, чтобы тырить без границ еще эффективнее, схемы еще запутаннее вот и все...
<aleksei`> 35-40 тысяч норм зарплата для сисадмина?
<andrex> смотря где
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотря где
<aleksei`> Питер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мало имхо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сколько стоит снимать хату + хавчик?
<aleksei`> хата около 18 тысяч в спальном районе
<andrex> прям как унас ну правда есть у нас и меньше по 10 ке но это ппц
<aleksei`> эт наверное коммуналки
<aleksei`> или общаги
<andrex> 1 комнатные новотройки так сдают 18 - 15 гдето общаги дешевле намного
<aleksei`> я так понимаю 1С везде рулит. во всехвакансиях знания 1С требуются ))
<|rapidsp|> однозначно - каждая вторая вакансия
<aleksei`> надо поизучать
<mdma> 1с это уг какое-то, 1сники со временем мутируют в бухгалтеров со всеми вытекающими
<mdma> этим она опасна
<NoOova> имхо нужно брать качеством а не популярностью платформы
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: andrex вы че это друг друга пугали?
<andrex> iFalkorr, ненравится она мене)
<iFalkorr> andrex: а что так?он не кусается
<andrex> нелюблю не определенность)
<iFalkorr> andrex: а еще пробелы
<andrex> угу пробелы тоже
<iFalkorr> и запятые с точками
<andrex> а их я вообще рандомно ставлю
 * andrex убежал проверять оббновления
<andrex> и домой пора валить
<iFalkorr> седня тока питон вон пришел в обновах
<NightPorter> Привет всем )
<NightPorter> хотел спросить про вирт. машину
<NightPorter> какой дистр лучше выбрать чтобы с него запустить виртуалбокс?
 * baronos в замешательстве
<NightPorter> не могу определится какой дистр выбрать )
<NightPorter> хочу попробовать несколько
<Hanno4ka> andrex: (
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: server 2008 r2
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: 2012 не бери пока. не оч оттюнен
<NightPorter> if
<NightPorter> iFalkorr,  я из линукса имею в виду (
<NightPorter> )
<sharikoff> openvz
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: ну советовать тебе убунту сервер на канале убунты - это слишком будет
<sharikoff> ваще ниче не жрет
<sharikoff> и виртуалбокс не нужен
<NightPorter> sharikoff, как это не нужен?
<sharikoff> ну вот как то так
<NightPorter> встроен что ли?
<sharikoff> те бля каких целей
<sharikoff> всмысле для*
<sharikoff> =)
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: отож
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: но войс себе выпиши:)за невнимательность
<sharikoff> у меня спина болит
<sharikoff> я до некоторых букв не дотягиваюсь
<NightPorter> sharikoff, выбрать дистр и окружение уже неделю не могу + клиент банк только с винды работает (крипто про там)
<sharikoff> NightPorter: тоесть те надо десктопную виртуалку на которой запускать банк клиент
<sharikoff> тогда да
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: а ты в курсе, что криптопро есть и для линукса
<sharikoff> виртуалбокс тя спасет
<sharikoff> я то думал ты в промышленных масштабах интересуешься
<sharikoff> тебе одному ходить? или теткам бухам?
<NightPorter> iFalkorr, с привязкой к IE?
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: если сможешь его поставить:)
<NightPorter> sharikoff, одному
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: ты сам тетка-бух?
<NightPorter> не )
<iFalkorr> тада причем тут ты?
<sharikoff> ну ставь виртуалбокс да винду туда водружай
<NightPorter> еще с офисом проблема
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: заставь купить подписку на офис365
<NightPorter> в либреоффисе теряется форматирование таблиц
<NightPorter> кого заставить?
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: начальство
<iFalkorr> только не говори, что финансирование тоже тебе доверили
<sharikoff> iFalkorr: docs.zoho.com
<NightPorter> я сам начальство
<sharikoff> безвозмездно
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: два киоска у перехода?
<NightPorter> транспортная компания
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: гугл докс тож бесплатно.
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: и начальство занимается админством?
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: заявляй о банкротстве, пока не поздно:) раз не можете нанять админа
<NightPorter> я всем занимаюсь )
<sharikoff> мальчика а не админа
<sharikoff> мальчик - картридж
<iFalkorr> NightPorter: а транспортная компания - два скутера с доставкой пиццы?:)
<NightPorter> ))
<NightPorter> 10 самосвалов
<iFalkorr> с доставкой пиццы? корпоративы и рейды в мморпг обслуживаете?
<sharikoff> 2 скуттера это в адлере такие транспортные компании
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: ты чо. в адлере все крупнее. не меньше 3х скутеров и одного роллера
<sharikoff> а у суровых пиццу на самосвалах развозят
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, адрес костоправа дать?
<andrex> sharikoff, всмысле?
<andrex> вопще про что?
<andrex> упс ошибсо каналкой
<andrex> восе пора домой валить, а то тоже до буков дотягиватся небуду скоро
<NightPorter> почему-то в ubuntu 13.04 не работает принтер Brother
<|rapidsp|> руки стер?
<NightPorter> а в минте работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде крипто про под огнелисом работать должно тоже
<spectrum> Привет. Подскажите плз правильны ли правила иптейблс...  iptables -A INPUT -j DROP этим закрывает входящий траффик для всех, далее iptables -A INPUT -s i.p.add.ress -j ACCEPT
<|rapidsp|> JohnDoe_71Rus: зависит от приложение - если оно активиксах написано...
<NightPorter> JohnDoe_71Rus, так клиент банк то только под IE
<sharikoff> spectrum: наоборот
<NightPorter> на активиксах как раз
<sharikoff> сначала открыл потом все закрыл
<spectrum> сперва открываем исключениям, потом закрываем всем?
<sharikoff> да
<spectrum> понял,спасибо
<sharikoff> если политика дроп
<sharikoff> а так как ты написал так pf работает
<sharikoff> за что и люблю
<spectrum> у меня пф только с пинкфлойд ассоциируется -)
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: фряшник
<spectrum> а,понял о чем ты, после фряшника
<NightPorter> как айфон подружить с убунту?
<sharikoff> договориться о встрече
<sharikoff> накрыть стол
<sharikoff> привести обоих
<sharikoff> подружить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> алкоголя много надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а фон почти не пьет. вот тут проблема
<iFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: фон коксу употребляет. так что все равно будет high as yuck
<Slaw1k1> Привет детки ^_^
<SergeyIT> не мешай
<|rapidsp|> привед дедка
<[Raiden]> Испанцы молодцы http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36510
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36512
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, я уже успела по новостям соскучиться)
<Hanno4ka> Slaw1k1: оО
<[Raiden]> Ну, согласен, плохая привычка может быть. Твитора у меня нет , я привык постить в чаты всякую фигню )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а треш у тебя есть?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> В корзину не интересно, там нет реакции.
<[Raiden]> Последнее http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36508
<Slaw1k1> кто-нибудь смотрит сериал Континуум ?
<SergeyIT> мы все в этом сериале действующие лица
<Slaw1k1> интересно продолжение будет или нет :\
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ну точно полный клон получается, если odt проблематично открыть)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Slaw1k1: в апреле обещают 1 серию
<Slaw1k1> не в курсе, когда drupal 8 выйдет, уже не терпится поюзать )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Slaw1k1: тут убунту а не сериальный дом
<Slaw1k1> ну все же, каждый жертва какого-то сериала
<|rapidsp|> изба-сериальня :)
<Slaw1k1> :-D
<UNIm95> Народ кто. кроме меня юзал скайп 4.* под 12.04?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643370
<Slaw1k1> сейчас юзаю
<Slaw1k1> норм, главное без вылетов
<UNIm95> Slaw1k1: не бывало зависаний системы? причем полных?
<Slaw1k1> ни разу...
<UNIm95> таких диких что система ложилась?
<Slaw1k1> нн
<UNIm95> А мне пришлось откатится.
<Slaw1k1> очень порадовала 4 версия
<Slaw1k1> даже немного интерфейс обновили ))
<Slaw1k1> а на каком моменте вешается ,
<Slaw1k1> ?
<UNIm95> А мне дико не понравился интерфейс звонка. у 2.2 гораздо лучше
<UNIm95> Slaw1k1:  пойми у меня система вешается. судя по всему паника ядра
<Slaw1k1> а ядро последнее ?
<UNIm95> Slaw1k1: 3.2
<Slaw1k1> а пробовал обновлять ?
<UNIm95> а зачем ядро менять?
<Slaw1k1> может пакет какой-то отвалился :\ я думаю, что-то с видюхой или иксами
<Hanno4ka> у меня 4 скайп
<Slaw1k1> а в логох че ?
<Hanno4ka> все работает... я что-то не так делаю? у меня вообще все работает...
<UNIm95> Slaw1k1: хз. но на ноуте нет идикаторов капслока и прочего.
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  счастливая ты
<UNIm95> Slaw1k1 из сети ноут перестает быть видимым.
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: у тя дмесг зачем ведется?
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: смотри после зависона
<iFalkorr> что там было
<iFalkorr> индикаторы ему подавай
<iFalkorr> у тя логи есть
<Slaw1k1> из сети, всмысле из шары ?
<UNIm95> просто в логах пусто. определил что проблема в скайпе после разговора с другом. 2 раза при нем зависало.
<UNIm95> iFalkorr: при панике в дмесг не пишут
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: совсем? а мемори дамп в свап снять не пробовал?
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: ну или на крайняк волшебные клавиши заюзать? если кернел паник - то они не помогут. если просто все зависло в хлам - помогут
<Hanno4ka> хотя я по скайпу только переписываюсь, как разговоры - не знаю )
<UNIm95> iFalkorr: при панике все ФС переходят РО. какие клавиши?
<Slaw1k1> сегодня разговаривал с китаем, все без проблем было
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95: REISUB всегда поможет)))
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: вот примерно тоже, что ханночка посоветовала. тока более подробно
<iFalkorr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<iFalkorr> вот тебе все комбинации
<artus> утра
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: если ядро живое - оно считает клавиши в любом случае. если в панике - то уже нет
<iFalkorr> artus: ночь почти на дворе
<artus> iFalkorr, ну как то так
<Slaw1k1> ха, у меня уже 23:52
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  iFalkorr:  спасибо. о таком первый раз узнал
<andrex> а у него утра
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: каждый день чтото новое:)
<UNIm95> Согласен
<Slaw1k1> unix он такой )
<UNIm95> юникс почти бесконечен
<artus> andrex, воот, ты мня понимаеш) у меня тут 14.54 утра, а он не понимает  )
<UNIm95> вопрос: через какую программу можно посмотреть какая клавиша нажата? дело в том что на клаве ноута только принтскрин
<artus> а остальные где ? выкорчевали?
<Slaw1k1> а usb клава ?
<UNIm95>  artus:  посмотри клаву thinkpad edge 14
 * Hanno4ka скоро будет линкус-гуру %)
<UNIm95> под рукой нет
<andrex> artus, а я вот даже и незнаю сколько у меня щас времени суток, толи 21 55 толи 12 55
<artus> бери среднее, 15
<tagezi> всем привет )
<artus> тагеззяяя
<Slaw1k1> q
<andrex> tagezi, й
<tagezi> andrex, й? )) я у тебя уже икоту вызываю? о_О
<andrex> да
<tagezi> :'(
<andrex> xD
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: xev и узаешь, что ты нажимал.
 * tagezi хороший
 * iFalkorr скатал газетку в трубку
<iFalkorr> tagezi: хороший?
<Hanno4ka> ну все, началась война на уничтожение )))
<andrex> Hanno4ka, опять в игрульки играеш?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: если бы... наш проект отдали тестровщикам %)\
<Hanno4ka> а скажите, у кого какие аптаймы на рабочем компе бывают? не на сервере...
<andrex> месяц два
<andrex> как свет отрубят так и выключаю
<tagezi> ну, я больше 2 недель не держал... да как-то и не нужно было
<andrex> вобщем
<baronos> неделя потому что инет поймал халявный :D
<mdma> высокий аптайм на рабочей тачке нужен разче что для писькомерки
<tagezi> mdma, иногда просто в лом вырубать.. и мерка тут не причем )
<mdma> так и я не вырубаю уходя с работы
<tagezi> ну вот поэтому аптайм и наращивается ))) а так, каждый вечер вырубать, что бы беречь электроэнергию, и не убивать планету
<mdma> ну я не вырубаю потому что бывает нужно из дому залезть поделать что-то
<mdma> я просто перегружаю время от времени потому как высокий аптайм не греет, а через пару недель активной работы засирается память
<Kinder-Pingvi> господа..
<Kinder-Pingvi> я снова к вам)
<tagezi> чего-то сломал?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да вот.. интересно..
<Kinder-Pingvi> через wubi хотел как раньше поставить кубунту образом на ntfs хард..
<Kinder-Pingvi> а он не предлагает такого варианта)
<Kinder-Pingvi> думал, что убрали уже.. а затем нечаянно тот же .ехешник в линуксе под вайном запустил.. и он сразу предложил его в вайн поставить..
<Kinder-Pingvi> и вот интересно.. с какого счастья он мне не предлагает установить его..
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне там так.. на раз два поэкспериментировать кое-что.. поэтому такой легкий путь избрал...
<tagezi> ну, значит это на канал винды, чоэто в их ситеме проги криво работают
<Kinder-Pingvi> да ну не в том дело... может есть какте-то условия/решения для убунтовского wubi
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4307/oposumo.95/0_3d7de_f4557574_XL.jpg должно быть вот так
<Kinder-Pingvi> а у меня нижнее не появляется :(
<Kinder-Pingvi> точнее среднее
<baronos> !enter > Kinder-Pingvi
<ubuntuhelp> Kinder-Pingvi, please see my private message
<Kyshtynbai> У нас есть гении опен офиса? Как сделать чтобы все ссылки в документе стали например курсивом выделены?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле сноски.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, всмысле цыферки которые ссылаются, или сама сноска?
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Сама сноска
<Kyshtynbai> Цыферки-то понятно...
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, F11 ?
<tagezi> хотя не.. он их поотдельности форматирует
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Как же их поменять...
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, да, там.. жми F11 там ищи сноска, пкм -> изменить .. и делай как хочешь
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0327/h_1364405517_6984963_d41d8cd98f.png
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: вижу, только что-то не меняет, сволочь, по документу. Но на мысль ты меня натолкнул, кажется, спасибо! Думаю, в этой фигне копать надо.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, там задаёшь общий стиль для сносок.. там вообще все стили делаешь.. подругому я не знаю как ещё сделать
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: а если выделить документ?
<[Raiden]> по логике меняется для текущег оэлемента и ли выделенного
<tagezi> [Raiden], привет, кстати )
<[Raiden]> привет
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: вот тут странно. действительнно, если курсор на кокретной сноске то при применении стиля она меняется
<Kyshtynbai> затык в том что по контрол+а выделяется как раз всё кроме сносок.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши, хз
<Kyshtynbai> стрелять-колотить. Вынес все сноски вниз документу и по одной ставлю им стиль :(. А их на секундочку 98.
<Kyshtynbai> Всё таки до мелкомягкого офиса ещё делать и делать.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, слушай, у меня меняет все ссылки
<tagezi> на всех страничках
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: а у меня вот что-то нет. Я подозреваю, что к сноскам применён какой-то самопальный стиль, а стиль сноски им оверрайдицца.
<tagezi> я их как писал тебе.. через F11 делаю
<Kyshtynbai> А как его найти этот стиль я не понимаю). В опщем щас проще откливать 98 раз, чем париццо.
<tagezi> а если сначала "убрать формарирование?
<Kyshtynbai> кстате. какая у тебя версия? офиса.
<Kyshtynbai> щас попробую убрать
<tagezi> Версия 4.0.2.1 (ID сборки: 400m0(Build:1))
<Kyshtynbai> хм... оно убирает форматирование у слова, на котором щас курсор.
<Kyshtynbai> Пазвольте. У меня LibreOffice 3.5
<Kyshtynbai> Это, по ходу, ваааще нето?
<tagezi> мда ))
<tagezi> ну короче вот )) тада только макросом делать, но это у же не комне, я ни бесик и питон не знаю
<Kyshtynbai> Опенофис в репах есть или ппа подключать?
<Kyshtynbai> короче обтыкаю руками если с опенофисом не получиццо).
<tagezi> опенофис вроде ушёл из репов из-за лицензии.. или чегото там связаным с этим.. если мне память не изменяет
<[Raiden]> да, он полностью свободный , но там лицензия апача или бсд
<Kyshtynbai> !openoffice
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь по OpenOffice.org можно получить так же на канале #users.openoffice.org
<[Raiden]> фактически мы получили форк из-за идеологии гну. Хотя ещё из-за обиженных кодеров видимо которых выперли  из проекта
<Kyshtynbai> !openoffice
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь по OpenOffice.org можно получить так же на канале #users.openoffice.org
<Kyshtynbai> !libreoffice
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='libreoffice'
<baronos> !libre
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='libre'
<rapidsp> блин... вга-кабель проблема найти...
<rapidsp> так и придецца с работы тырить...
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну там уже есть отличия, и некоторые языки говорят, что ОО круче )
<[Raiden]> может и круче.  Я так понимаю, туда перешли те разработчики которых не уволили + ибм передала код своего форка.
<[Raiden]> Ваще пользователи ради победы идей гну страдают не впервые.
<nicloay> а a4tech тут еще бывает ?
<[Raiden]> давно не видел
<andrex> 9месяца 2 назад забигал
<andrex> -9
<[Raiden]> Наверное женился и детей наделал , за это время. )) И  стало не до ирц.
<[Raiden]> 9месяцев навеяли.
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> Вопрос на общую эрудированность.
<andrex> ?
<Nastya> В Акробат ридере есть счетчик страниц  PDF и каждая страница в нем имеет два номера - порядковый номер страницы и номер согласно оглавлению книги. Если я хочу напечатать страницы выборочно то какие номера странийц я должна указывать -  общÐ
<Nastya> то есть счетчик страниц сейчас показывает: 343 (363 of 833)
<[Raiden]> да от общих наверное. Мне кажется это логично
<[Raiden]> укажи с первой по вторую и посмотри что печатает. Потери 1-2 листов можно пережить
<[Raiden]> или 1 достаточно
<Nastya> И я вот также думала. минус 50 потраченых листов
<Nastya> указывается исходя из нумерации по оглавлению
<Nastya> :(
<Nastya> ппц
<[Raiden]> мои соболезнования. Набо был опервый посмотреть и вырубить принтер
<[Raiden]> Вообще печать это дорого.
<[Raiden]> читай с экрана
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У меня есть 1 друг любитель бумаги. найди говорит мне такой то товар и цены с адресами на бумажку запиши
<[Raiden]> вот счастье-то , приходится записывать , т.к. товарищь хороший. Вместо просто пересылки линка или файла
<[Raiden]> )
<Nastya> это пример плохого, негодного дизайна - никогда так не делайте
<Nastya> также никогда не делайте как разработчики матлаба - которые сделали соверщенно негодный матлаб для линукса
<Nastya> Кстати, есть хоть какое то коммерческое ПО которое в линуксе работает не хуже чем в *других* ОС?
<andrex> cd
<andrex> )
<Nastya> оно не особо коммерческое :)
<artus> Nastya, к чему эти вопросы ?
<Nastya> или ты не про  coreutils?
<Nastya> Как бы я тут стараюсь держать линукс на десктопе, но блин - все что надо для работы даже если есть под него, то работает озутимо хуже чем в винде
<artus> ну так иди в венду , проблемы в чем ?
<Nastya> вот например матлаб линуховый в котором не все тулбоксы ставятся, в котором симылинк через одно место работает и сам матлаб валится как заправский пьяница в пятницу
<andrex> ну какбы этот вопрос уже 100 раз обсуждали, юзай то вчем работает
<artus> у меня обратная ситуация, под венду ваааще ничего адекватного нет
<Nastya> например чего нет?
<artus> ты потролить зашла?
<andrex> да к примеру сеть даже одекватно ненастраивается
<andrex> войс забрать можно)
<Nastya> нет просто поделиться эмоциями от потраченой бумаги
<artus> @kick Nastya иди делись где нить в другом месте эмоциями
<andrex> можно было разголосить
<artus> толку, этот троль с вебгейта ходит
<andrex> [#ubuntu-ru] Nastya!*@* quieted by
<artus> andrex, и? на каждый перезаход будеш девойсить? )
<andrex> а кикать тоже самое)
<mdma> andrex: мне стало интересно, а что у тебя из сети не поднялось на винде? )
<andrex> сеть
<mdma> или имелось ввиду не клиентская часть, а сервисы
<mdma> хм, а подробнее? я такого не встречал
<andrex> не я небуду об этом тут
<mdma> ок )
<andrex> а то придется себя забанить)
<andrex> artus, когда бот готов то будет или ты тока площадку делаеш?
<artus> а скай гдеть потерялсо
<andrex> можно будет автоматизировать процесс) с отремантированым автомодом
<Scrimmer> привет?)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, й
<Kyshtynbai> Не нарадуюсь на авторизацию по ключам. Офигенно.
<Scrimmer> так то лучше
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и тебе привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дела? )
<rekcuFniarB> Проголосуйте за фичреквест, кому не лень https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317465
<bosyi> йо
<bosyi> тут кто то шарит в протоколе nfc?
<bosyi> можно с помощью него емулировать елетронную карточку-пропус в офис?
<bosyi> вот то понту будет телефоном открывать дверь ;)
<Nastya> Какой телефон и какая карточка?
<Nastya> если по частотам совпадают, то можно попробовать
<Nastya> только надо будет как-то код с карточки перехватить и на телефоне эмулировать или код телефона в БД занести
<Nastya> чувствую сейчас опять забанят.
<bosyi> Nastya, Google Nexus 4
<bosyi> есть три елемента: считыватель, моя пасивная карточка, и мастер карта, тотарая активирует считыватель в режим при ктором он прошивает "пустые карточки", у меня к ней доступ тоже есть
<Nastya> читай тут: http://andytags.com/nfc-tags-nexus-4--10-compatibility.html#.UVNXLRzvvQI
<Nastya> из этого текста и параметров своей карточки попробуй установить поддерживает ли ее твой нексус
<bosyi> спасибо, уже читаю
<Nastya> я тут смотрю это типа тезнология андроид бим но я не могу найти на нее протоколы и информацию по частотам
<bosyi> чесно говоря та статья мне не помогла
<bosyi> ибо я ничего не понял..
<Nastya>  нокийцы упоминают что для NFC несущая частота  13.56 MHz (линк http://www.developer.nokia.com/Community/Wiki/Inside_NFC:_Usages_and_Working_Principles)
<Nastya> посмотри какая несущая у твоих карточек
<Nastya> Смотри, чтоб понять может ли твой гуглофон работать со считывателем надо убедиться что они разговаривают на одной частоте. это самое первое
<Nastya> это и проверяем
<Nastya> если вдруг выяснится что таки да - будем сравнивать протоколы - если и они одинаковые - возьмешь написанные библиотеки работы с  NFC и будешь курить доки
<bosyi> как? передо мной лежит белая с обеих сторон пластиковая карточка? на одной из них есть цифры
<Nastya> рядом есть считываетль
<Nastya> смотришь спецификацию на считыватель
<bosyi> типо мой телефон? :D
<bosyi> считыватель?
<Nastya> сам говорил: (есть три елемента: считыватель, моя пасивная карточка, и мастер карта)
<bosyi> эм.. остальное на работе в офисе
<bosyi> а я дома
<Nastya> ну до тех пор пока ты не убедишься что твой телефон и считыватель совместимы хотя бы по частоте дальше искать бессмысленно.
<bosyi> а если поднести мою пасивную карту к телефону?  он же может выступать в роли считывателятоже
<Nastya> Хм, если у тебя есть ПО которое может получить такую информацию, то вперед :)
<Nastya> Может и есть такое - я не сталкивалась
<Nastya> это низкоуровневый доступ и обычно его не дают пользователям - оно не уходит за пределы лаборатории
<[Raiden]> nfc опасная штука. Представьте что вы прикладываете телефон или проходите мимо точки
<[Raiden]> и увас снимаются деньги например
<artus> с какого перепугу?
<mdma> )
<[Raiden]> ну хакнут как-нить )
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> То-то же.
<Nastya> не более опасная чем банковская карта в этом случае
<artus> как ?
<mdma> кредитная карта тоже опасная штука
<artus> не проще ли в голову дать и отобрать трубу? )))
<[Raiden]> Так с банковских карт как раз воруют. официанты и т.д.
<[Raiden]> разьве нет?
<mdma> а ты чеки бери
<artus> ну если ты даеш официантам карточки то ссзб )
<artus> они те терминалку принести должны если че )) ага
<[Raiden]> я - нет. Я тольк оснимаю зп )
<Nastya> карточки доступа тупые - там обычно захардкоден код и его добавляют в БД чтоб турникет его знал.
<artus> кстати да, без бд куда совать твою метку - толку от нее никакой
<Nastya> Банковские карты можно головкой от кассетного магнитофона читать при должной сноровке
<artus> максимум сграбят ключик для доступа в закрытые для смерных помещения) ну там уже охрана если че по ушам надает)
<[Raiden]> способов юза нфк много и съём денег 1 из таких вариантов, например в автобуесе или метро. Остается сделать датчик который скажет телефону оплачивать проезд каждую секунду и прилепить ег онапример в баре под стол.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а у тя есть приложение которое готово оплачивать каждую секунду ?
<artus> поделись )
<artus> ну или накрайняк выдыхай вещества )
<mdma> к изначаьному вопросу доступа по пропускам на работу, никогда не любил это, я вечно все теряю или забываю
<mdma> у нас лучше сделали, по отпечаткам
<mdma> по картам ток гости
<Kyshtynbai> Слушайте, а какой смысл в продаже ссл сертификатов? Ведь любой может настроить например защищённое соединение с сайтом там например.
<artus> mdma:  rfid метку в руку и не потеряеш)
<mdma> разве что так, но по пальчику как-то все же спокойнее )
<bosyi> ну вот например я установил прогу на телефон которая считівает метки, поднес свой проездной в метро, оно его нашло.
<artus> скотч
<artus> и толку от твоих пальчиков никакого)
<bosyi> теперь можно сделать так что бы телефон притворился моим проездным?
<mdma> эмм куда скотч?
<artus> mayday:  на кружку. от чая
<artus> а потом на считыватель
<mdma> оно на пальцы не всегда реагирует
<mdma> родные мои, а уж на все эти шпионские штучки...
<mdma> да и у на слава богу не пентагон
<artus> ну с такой же вероятностью и сработает) как и на пальцы)
<mdma> да и камеры над каждым турникетом, так что подставы не особо боюсь )
<mdma> я больше боялся что мои пальчики убегут к мусорам когда устраивался
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai: Продаются заверенные сертификаты. авторизированным лицом. Типа как нотариально заверенный скриншот.
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai: Защищает от атаки через посредника.
<artus> Nastya: ты на стартссл не получала часом сертификаты ?
<[Raiden]> ах да, поздравляю гномеров с 3.8
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai: нет. моя прошлая контора покупала их у верисигна. Точно процедуру покупки не знаю
<Kyshtynbai> Nastya: то есть грубо говоря, для понту.. как я понимаю. и для успокоения юзера.
<Kyshtynbai> которому браузер не скажет, что сертификат самоподписан
<artus> Kyshtynbai:  для шифрования трафика , а не для понту
<Kyshtynbai> для шифрования каждый же может поднять ssl же
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<artus> есть разница если ты бегаеш на башорг, и на офисные машинки из мира
<Kyshtynbai> без всяких покупных сертификатов
<Nastya> Если у тебя на шифровании завязаны денбги, то иметь сертификат хорошая идея
<artus> ну да, ток потом не плачся что слил инфу через фейковую страницу или ревую вайвайку)
<artus> те ж пофигу что сертификаты самоподписаные и фейковые )
<artus> аль ты будеш с собой носить паблик версии для иимпорта в каждый браузер с которого лезеш?
<Kyshtynbai> Понял).
<Kyshtynbai> !ssl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ssl'
<[Raiden]> Интересн опочему в нвости про релиз , для теста предлагают лайв на основе опесусе. Ведь почти все разрабы гнома пашут в шапке.
<[Raiden]> Наверное из-за удобного онлайн конструктора лайвов\своего дистра. Хотя всёравн остранно
<[Raiden]> наверное я что-то не знаю.
<Kyshtynbai> Да ну их в баню, меня три.четыре устраивает. В 3.6 половина расширений не пашет, трей аццкий и ваще, в 12.04 вряд он будет. Не говорю уже про 3.8.
<Kyshtynbai> *вряд ли
<[Raiden]> в 13.04 будет версия с гномом.
<[Raiden]> не помню официально или нет, но будет
<Kyshtynbai> с три.восемь ли?
<[Raiden]> Ну а почему нет. Гном уже вышел, а до релиза ещё месяц
<[Raiden]> Мне тут федорщики сказали что в гтк выпилили 1 фичу. окна с табами написанные на гтк3, типа терминала, не скролят табы колесом мышки, если навести на 1 из табов
<Kyshtynbai> терминал скроллит но странно
<Kyshtynbai> а вот наутилус по моему не скроллит
<Kyshtynbai> точно, наутилус табы не скроллит.
<[Raiden]> возможно это временно, не знаю.
<Kyshtynbai> Терминал скроллит но как бы сказать... нерекурсивно, то есть до конца дойдёт табов и стопицца, обратно надо крутить в другую сторону.
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя я всё равно юзаю guake и клавишы для гуляния по табам).
<Nastya> кстати, на каком ДЕ сейчас торвальдс?
<Nastya> он ушел с  XFCE?
<[Raiden]> у.. сколько ты проспал\а
<Nastya> я не слежу..
<[Raiden]> Nastya: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35228
<Nastya> не ну я в курсе что как только линус ставит новый ДЕ по кармическим силам этот ДЕ стремительно превращается в УГ. Интересно какой из них сейчас постигает эта участь.
<Nastya> о, обратно в кеды. Плазма уже не падает? (зачеркнуто)
<Kyshtynbai> Надо его на убунту с юнити пересадить.
<mdma> +
<Nastya> он кстати на опенсусе?
<[Raiden]> Я как пользователь кде, такой связи не заметил.  в 4.10 индекс ускорился, фм стал перечитывать открытые каталоги, меню приложения можно вынести не только на панель , н ои в кнопку в заголовке и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Это не знаю. Вообще нету гарантий чт оон не перейдёт ещё раз
<Nastya> ну дай то бог. я обеими руками за!
<Nastya> последнее вроде линус ругался что ДЕ не оптимизированы под ретину на его макбуке, но это уже поправили.
<[Raiden]> Nastya: http://www.zdnet.com/linus-torvalds-switches-back-to-gnome-3-x-desktop-7000012083/
<[Raiden]> )
<Nastya> О! Вот интересно за линусом следить - всегда что-то новое. не то что РМС который сидит на китайском говноноутбуке под голой консолью уже который год.
<[Raiden]> я рекомендую ему перейти на виндовс блю в августе
<[Raiden]> )
<Nastya> А гном да - исправили, молодцы. правда стало удобней работать.
<[Raiden]> смотря чего требует работа. Если скажем я хочу просто список чем октрыть папку по пкм, то в гноме это превращается в нетривиальную задачу.
<[Raiden]> Это правда не работа, скорее часть обустройства )
<Nastya> линус давно к винде присматривается: http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSMx-sI8M6u3LwmstMyKxY4HTTpezCcnegJfncXoEeJqcR_T5amzg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я где-то видел переделанную эту картинку с хентаем
<mdma> вот бы он к плиточному интерфейсу присмотрелся, который они в серверную ось за каким то фигом запилили
<mdma> подумываю себе планшет для администрирования прям купить
<[Raiden]> меторо?
<[Raiden]> тро
<mdma> ну да...
<[Raiden]> тебе реально понравилось? Я видел вин8, правда пока минут5 и пока не понял. Оно конечн остерпится-слюбится, но любви с первого взгляда не произошло )
<Nastya> http://www.mslinux.org/
<mdma> [Raiden]: тыневнимательно наврное прочитал
<[Raiden]> может быть
<mdma> да мне оч нравится, куча плиточек, это то что мне нужно когда хочу обозреть кластер гипервизоров
<[Raiden]> мне подумалось, если хочешь купить, то понравилось
<mdma> забыл табличку сарказм
<[Raiden]> теперь понятно, с табличкой лучше ))
<Nastya>  в бытность работы в нокле у меня был виндофон. Ощущение от него как от игрушечного - никуда не ходи, инчего лишнего не делай. от 8 винды такое же ощущение
<Nastya> я ее трогала на майкрософт сурфейсе. Вполне забавно для обычных пользователей. Красиво, просто, а кроме стандартных функций им ничего и не надо.
<[Raiden]> да, вроде того. Странная она. В блю наверное как-нить улучшат, но общий путь уже задан. тут как у гном3...
<Nastya> Так что народ полюбит, да и выбора у него особо нет.
<[Raiden]> и в 2014 уже будет вин9, если верить утечкам инфы то в ноябре
<Nastya> как раньше на ленту в новом офисе плевались, а теперь по другому уже и не могут.
<Nastya> так что мс молодцы - они пилят все как надо.
<mdma> метро хорош для планшетов, но для настолок с больши экраном - странное решение
<Nastya> я не фанат, просто объективно глазами простого пользователя
<mdma> сделали бы переключение ифеййса в одну кнопку и все
<[Raiden]> самым прямым путём видимо идёт эпл. Хоть они и стараются перенести интересное в дескопную ос, по сути у них две ос.
<mdma> все были бы довольны, а зачем они впилили метро в серверную ОС, этого я никогда не пойму
<Kyshtynbai> Я вообще не понимаю зачем отказывать в венде от кнопки пуск и панели задач. Топор он и 10 000 лет назад выглядел более-менее также и через 10 000 будет такой же только аццки острый.
<Kyshtynbai> нафига чинить что работает?
<Nastya> потому что админы должны быть тупыми
<[Raiden]> почти та же тема в кде, есть плазма десктоп и плазма актив. )
<Nastya> виндоадмины должны знать как воткнуть кабель в компьютер, запустить сетап и нажимать некст
<Nastya> все остальное за них должен делать майкрософт.ъ
<[Raiden]> Хотели сделать единый ифейс везде, цель в общем-то хорошая. Идея по крайней мере )
<Nastya> не, я понимаю что админы старой закалки плюются и ищут консоль, но такие скоро вымрут- не пройдут сертификацию майкрософт по слалующей серверной винде
<mdma> про админы должны бить тупыми я не согласен, просто кто-то сделал маркетологов совсем главными, я думаю адекватные люди есть в майрософте которые просто волосы на себе рвут при виду сервера в плитке
<Nastya> а что в этом плохого?
<mdma> и это гне упрощение интерфейса, это наоборот нужно приложить кучу интуиции и экзорцизма чтобы найти и выполнить тривиальные ранее вещи
<Nastya> в сервере на плитке
<mdma> если на него просто смотреть то ничего
<mdma> "красиво"
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/03/27/issues/
<Nastya> пользователью нужно 2 вещи от ОС - запускать приложения и менять обои на десктопе. с этим плитка справляется, а как вызывается мастер конфигурации сервера - через меню или через плитку - разницы никакой
<mdma> лента припозднилась, видел эту новость уже на этой неделе
<[Raiden]> ну, иногда надо больше.
<mdma> Nastya: если для тебя одинаково удобно использовать для администрирования как метроинтерфейс так и старый, то я рад за тебя
<mdma> в современном банально кликов нужно больше
<mdma> и ты правильно начала "пользователью нужно 2 вещи"
<mdma> про администраторов позволь им говорить самим
<Nastya> ну понятно что чем более повернута лицом к пользвателю ОС тем глубже запрятаны инструменты тонкой конфигурации
<mdma> все я ухоже от оффтопа, бо чувствую тень плюса
<Nastya> я согласна про администратора
<Nastya> прям +100500
<mdma> Nastya: так речь то о "Windows Server 2012"
<Nastya> все молчим
<Nastya> В общем если гном допилят до уровня метро, то для меня вопрос выбора ДЕ будет решен
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ну это врятли,  у них больше прослеживается любовь к маку
<[Raiden]> я бы даже сказал к иос. По крайней мере так был ов 3.0
<[Raiden]> Я знаю где живёт Люк  http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/27/tatooine/
<Nastya> кстати, смотрю на цену акций эпл. они как то прям стабильно падают после того как джобс отошел в мир лучший
<[Raiden]> Это по больешй части у нас перестали зверски ломить
<[Raiden]> там то оно как стоило так и стоит
<[Raiden]> хотя я слышал они собрались выпустить айфон без экрана ретина до 400$
<[Raiden]> Это наверное шаг ближе к народу - не знаю )
<alagos_> Что за дела? Почему не могу через weechat зайти а через веб попал сюда?)
<[Raiden]> Я свой galaxy ace ii за столько купил, он тогда только вышел
<Alagos> Опа...
<Nastya> Эпл выпустит айфон без ретина экрана, с зреновой батареей... и на андроиде. :)
<Alagos> Почему-то команда join не посылалась
<Alagos> Эпл такого не выпустит
<Kyshtynbai> Не на адройде, на винде
<[Raiden]> с батареей у них и так проблемы, в 5 1400мач.
<Kyshtynbai> И вообще они объединяться с мс.
<Nastya> Если на макос грамотно перенесут решения мелкософта, а у айос будет полная интеграция со всеми бизнес функциями вины, то тогда они поборят гугл
<mdma> если цены сбросят
<[Raiden]> В обзорный режим добавлена вкладка, на которой отображаются только часто используемые приложения, что позволяет быстро найти популярные программы, без необходимости перебора общего списка.
<[Raiden]> вот это хорошая фишка в 3.8, я такой пользуюсь в кде.
<[Raiden]> только располагается это в меню не во весь экран
<Nastya> дельная статья про яблоко http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/02/13/why-is-apple-stock-falling-down/
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0328/h_1364421998_6329929_bbbf1c7f2f.png
<Nastya> норм
<artus> кому надо бизнес функции юзают блекбери и чхать хотели они на эплы  )
<[Raiden]> изменения гнома мне в общем-то не кажутся ужасными. Первый позитивный релиз, в котором ничего не отрезано нужного ,  и даже что-то добавлено )
<[Raiden]> блекбери думаю всё, труп типа нокии. А в мировом масштабе никогда и не рождался
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/154375/
<artus> дада,это ты самой блекбери раскажи и тем кто его пользует)
<[Raiden]> ой, на моём скриншоте металлика - это просто динамический плейлист , случайные треки. Я попсу чаще слушаю.
<artus> то что рашка не может предоставить сервис - не значит что им не пользуютцо)
<[Raiden]> artus: ) ты таких видел?
<tagezi> а для линуха когда выйдет? )
<artus> да , у нас киевстар и имс предоставляли услуги , и его активно юзали
<[Raiden]> tagezi: думаю никогда. Андройд - это рынок, точнее почти весь мобильный рынок, на котором из-за лиц отчислений мс получает денег больше чем от винфона. А линукс это... Не интересно.
<tagezi> ну они обещали в 12 году сделать мс офис на линух
<tagezi> токо дат не называли
<tagezi> кажись
<[Raiden]> тогда подай на них в суд. )
<tagezi> пойду подам )
<artus> [Raiden]: http://comments.ua/world/392696-blackberry-poluchil-rekordniy-zakaz.html как то многовато для  трупа а тем более нерожденного
<artus> хотя твоя експертная оценка наверно авторитетнее ))
<[Raiden]> artus: Ну, спс за инфу. Я читал совершенно обратное. Что новинки приняты холодно и вообще мало кому нужны
<artus> кем приняты? фапающими малолетками которые берут кредиты на яфон? это корпоративный сегмент, там дрочат не на телефоны а на сервисы которые идут в комплекте
<[Raiden]> Ну видимо теми кто был на презентации хз
<^DEMOSS^> ehf gjplhfdmnt vtyz
<^DEMOSS^> ура поздравьте меня, я получил регу на джунипере как кастомер и как партнер
<^DEMOSS^> я трушный поц )
<andrex> ну ну...
<artus> ^DEMOSS^:  и?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: и это круто до жути. единственный поставщик буду по карелии )
<^DEMOSS^> srx100h  как шлюз в каждую школу )
<artus> угу, еще не занята должность единственного балетмейстера в антарктике )
<artus> думаю пошлют тя школы с такими ценниками, ога
<^DEMOSS^> не пошлют
<^DEMOSS^> 104 миллиона на республике нужно срочно потратить ))
<andrex> а школ сколько?
<^DEMOSS^> 50
<artus> и стоит в них по пятку музейных експонатов
<andrex> и потратить именно на новые технологии?
<^DEMOSS^> и 36 подведов автономных - на них тоже 97 лямов висит
<^DEMOSS^> конечно
<^DEMOSS^> на ремонт и так субсидируем - а это на модернизацию образования
<artus> а в чем прикол фаервол ставить в качестве шлюза?
<andrex> ну в итоге закончется тем что выдадут по мелку и какой нить дядя скажет что образование модернизировано и гдето за кадром купит себе яхту
<artus> или название понравилось? :)
<^DEMOSS^> явно круче, чем когда на шлюзе дир 300 и куча свитчей а сервак на машине учителя по информатике
<^DEMOSS^> artus: он не совсем фаервол
<artus> ну микроскоп тоже не совсем молоток...
<^DEMOSS^> моя штука может даже фулл вью переварить за 1 минуту
<artus> но чето как то ...
<^DEMOSS^> роутинг инстансы, бгп осфп и тд и тп - в общем мощная железка для организации до 5ти сегментов с разными политиками
<^DEMOSS^> избыточная структура на будущее и при этом гигабитная локаль
<artus> и главное нафиг ненужная для школы, ну вот совсем ненужная
<artus> я б еще понял фак информатики в универе, на пару тройку корпусов чисто айтишнигов, а так - куда бы слить бабки шоб народу не давать
<artus> тут плакаать  надо а не поздравлять
<artus> для школы адекватнее было бы сервера виртуализации и гонять обучающий софт на них, и терминалки конечным пользователям, а не покупиать ненужные им железяки
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Поц
<andrex> xD
<^DEMOSS^> artus: на это тоже денег хватит
<^DEMOSS^> пилотно я пока тока в подведы закупаю такие серваки
<artus> ну дык подсознательная самокритика видать)
<^DEMOSS^> следующий год отчетный
<artus> вобщем тупо разбазаривание бюджета на всякую фигню )
<artus> воть оно как в стране то желаетцо, все через анал )
<^DEMOSS^> artus: хорошо - твой вариант закупок в школу и в спо\нпо
<andrex> у меня актив директори и 1с сервак больше там нифига ненужно
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: про информатику совсем не думаешь
<artus> я выше уже сказал чего в школах надо, дабы небыло мучительно больно
<artus> ^DEMOSS^:  а че, для инворматики в школе надо уже гигабитне каналы и сеть на 100500 отделений?
<^DEMOSS^> нет - нужно минимум 3 сгмента \ гигабит \ сервер виртуализации центральный
<artus> кошерный сервак под виртуалки, упсов побольше, и инет проплаченый на год минимум - вот и все что надо школе
<artus> лана, выдумывай дальше мегапроэкты
<^DEMOSS^> у нас интернет давно закуплен , компьютерные классы 140% комплектации, все с упсами, ремонты почти везде прошли
<^DEMOSS^> снабжение лицками идет
<^DEMOSS^> тратить остается только на nod32 , серваки и кошерное сетевое
<^DEMOSS^> всех учителей затаскали по курсам
<artus> круто живете, комунизьм у вас там наверно
<^DEMOSS^> если моя тема пройдет - будет фулл комплект современный. Мини борд на контроллер домена и контроллер хоста с виртуалками + сам хост и сетевое способое разрулить эти мощности
<artus> мож автобусы для школьников закупите? если бабки некуда девать )
<^DEMOSS^> федеральный проект модернизации и хорошие люди в мин фине
<^DEMOSS^> закупаем - это отдельная статья расходов
<^DEMOSS^> и дороги ремонтируем - но это уже муниципальый бюджет
<^DEMOSS^> я прикладываю руку только к компьютерной тематике
<artus> а вы это кто? у вас там секта штоль? )) массоны ?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: мы - это республика карелия
<^DEMOSS^> artus: вот ты в каком регионе живешь ?
<artus> экак ты о себе ))
<artus> да я попроще. у нас тут анархия  в киеве, куда нам до вас
<^DEMOSS^> ууу... украина . у вас там нверно не жалуют особо образование ?
<artus> да как то не додумались сливать бабло непонятно на что, еще на подходе находят куда потратить )
<andrex> с точки зрения поставщика это все хорошо конечно, что сидят чины глупые... которые не понимают что надо в какойто области для того чтоб было нормально им
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: я то не поставщик
<artus> данамааано, зато патом мона ходить и пальцы гнуть что напихал мегажелеза по школам ))
<andrex> а не жирно на оборот
<artus> а че ты им буровые вышки в каждый клас друда не загоняеш? )))
<artus> типа тоже о труде ))
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: я все вместе - комплексный интегратор. работаю на образование и на осковскую корпорацию еще и на фирму в карелии как на юридического партнера и друга
<[Raiden]> Молодец. Не слушай их.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^, а шарикофф тебе сильно помог?
<artus> а покаж свои офф данные, как интегратор ты должен быть как минимум ип если не юриком , погляжу как там у вас
<^DEMOSS^> конечно поздновато начал вливаться в IT мир линукс в 2009 гду изучать начал. комп свой только в 2005 появился
<^DEMOSS^> сетями занялся только в прошлом году нормально
 * andrex думает сколько ему надо будет отстегнуть)
<andrex> шарикову за помощ))
<^DEMOSS^> artus: компания редмиком \ редмиком сервис и корпорация DPI  + немного с марвелом дружим
<^DEMOSS^> вот потому и сижу ночами и лихорадочно поглащаю гигатонны мануалов , бест практис да еще и на практике кой-чего нахожу
<^DEMOSS^> помошников то нету совсем .
<^DEMOSS^> шарикову спасибо хоть за кучу ссылок что надавал
<^DEMOSS^> он быстро по технологиям ориентируется - а уж его вопросы-идеи я  преобразую в возможности для будущей работы и развития
<^DEMOSS^> америкосы вообще дебильно отнсятся
<artus> так я не понял, вы таки барыжите железками в виде китайских камер и фотиков, настраиваете форточки и вирусы гоняете или интегрируете чето кудато? ))
<artus> вобщем ааабычные аутсорсеры которые проехали по ушам месным чинушам ))
<^DEMOSS^> фирма - аутсорсинг + постащик + мое юридическое редставительство ( бумаги и прочее там оформляется) я же работаю в органе исполнитльной власти - мин обре. Тоесть я в информационном центре нахожусь.
<artus> круть, главный в штабе
<^DEMOSS^> я реально вижу ситуацию по деньгам + по тому как они тратятся. Имею возможность корретировать закупки путем раздачи советом муниципалам, так как заработал положительную репутацию.
<artus> ну прям ты ваааще 3е лицо после путена
<andrex> мне вот интересно, кто будет это все настраивать в школах и обслуживать, ставки админа как я помню там нет)
<^DEMOSS^> + я реально вижу ситуаию по администрированию всей техники, так как езжу по районам и сам получаю звонки и письма от админов.
<artus> да никто, тут главный в шьабе сказал надо - значит надо
<^DEMOSS^> в каждой школе есть ставка админа
<^DEMOSS^> даже в малокомплектных школах
<artus> малокомплектные переносные школы быстрого развертывания
<artus> сбрасывают на парашутах в труднодоступных местах
<andrex> для быстрого равертывания бюджета в пустоту
<^DEMOSS^> а зачем настраивать ? )) есть такая нормальная вещ как базовая универсальая конфигурация + сопроводительное письмо и руководство пользователя
<artus> ты мне схемууу то реализации тройного дублирования покажи
<artus> ато ты все ходиш, сказки расказываеш, потом ноги ломаеш и на пол года пропадаеш
<^DEMOSS^> я уже забежал вперед и посмотрел бест практис по разверткам. я могу все развернуть и админы смогут потом даже работать
<^DEMOSS^> руки
<artus> и подотрутцо твоим письмом , и забьют гвоздь на твою базовую конфигурацию
<^DEMOSS^> хз - когда циски 2811 нахаляву раздавали - все работет до сих пор
<^DEMOSS^> 20 школ в качестве пилота
<[Raiden]> Где вы были когда я в школе учился... )
<[Raiden]> На упк правда были компы, мы играли иногда
<[Raiden]> в черно-белые игры
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: я вот именно из-за несправедливости испытанной в школе и в других учреждениях и остался в сфере образования
<^DEMOSS^> не пошел в москву пахать
<[Raiden]> Похвально
<^DEMOSS^> деньги всегда можно заработать приособом желании и руки когда не из попы
<[Raiden]> А сча ты в карелии? Как там погода и снегопады? :)
<^DEMOSS^> а вот нормальных спецов в системе образования нет - потому как денег мало и все бегут куда попало
<^DEMOSS^> снего пада нет , сегодня солнышко было , гололеда немного на дорогах
<^DEMOSS^> снег чуть подтаял - увозят с города помаленьку
<[Raiden]> ясно
<^DEMOSS^> все таки држать контроллер домена ( система ) на ССД - это было верным решение
<andrex> вот и админы со школ побегут куданить как увидят весь этот венегрет и сколько им за это платить будут
<^DEMOSS^> в конце года куплю новую платформу на С чипсте и воткну ка туда вообще 12  ссд о 512 гиг
<^DEMOSS^> рейд 10 из 6+ ред 10 и 4 + 2 как HS
<^DEMOSS^> andrex:  для невнимательных еще раз. - железо приедет с базовой настройкой и готовой к включнию в общую сеть. админам нада будет только порты развести по сегментам и свитчам
<andrex> видел я про "базовые настройки"
<^DEMOSS^> я знаю о том что 90% админов не сталкивались с таким оборудованием и сто лет будут пыхтеть над вниканием в настройки.
<artus> ну куда уж им до тебя :D
<[Raiden]> письмо с тем что надо сделать по любмоу ускорит, чем изучение ) Это у Артуса такая манера общаться...
<^DEMOSS^> Да я привык уже к старине артусу
<artus> да не, просто сказки такие сказки)
<^DEMOSS^> просто без сарказма и иголок слоно ему общаться
<artus> утопия прям)
<^DEMOSS^> не жалуют образование в украине
<^DEMOSS^> enjgbz cnfyjdbncz ,skm.? rjulf pf ltkj ,thencz jlth;bvst k.lb
<mdma> не знаю что у вас там с артусом за терки, но из того что я понял, так это то что ты прямо влияешь на решение того что и  у кого закупить
<^DEMOSS^> утопия становится былью, когда за дело берутся одержимые люди. в москве вообще за глаза идиотом зовут. поговаривают, я бы уже дом построил и машину купил, если бы сразу к ним работать пошел
<mdma> то есть решаешь запукит ь сам у себя да еще и такие мегаконфигурации в то время как школе нужно 50 компов сервер состораджем и локалка )
<mdma> пилить бабло в прицнипе не плохо, каждый крутится как может )
<^DEMOSS^> но мне это не интересно. там все легко. А вот перестроить политику и ситуацию региона - это уе иной вопрос. нужно чтоб у человека енности были особенные. Человечные
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: ты невнимателен
<^DEMOSS^> я написал что компьютеров куплено с излишком
<^DEMOSS^> теперь весь вопрос перешел к перефирии - тоесть самое слабое место - это локалки
<mdma> фирма - аутсорсинг + постащик + мое юридическое редставительство ( бумаги и прочее там оформляется) я же работаю в органе исполнитльной власти - мин обре.
<mdma> я об этом
<mdma> это коррупция называется не? )
<mdma> или же я тебя неверно понял
<^DEMOSS^> когда дети на информатике по курсам изучают VPS хостинг и веб сервера ( 60 человек нагрузки на сервак ) самое узкое место - стомегабитный локал на длинка с линкм в 4.5 мегабайта\сек максимум
<^DEMOSS^> неужели ты думаешь что 1 фирма закрывает аукционы на многие миллионы рублей ?
<mdma> что у вас за школы, дети и информатика
<^DEMOSS^> тут DPI работает или марвелл
<mdma> и кто им это преподает?
<artus> а можно посмотреть школу в которой изучают VPS хостинг и веб сервера  ?
<[Raiden]> mdma: когда шло и не дошло , а деньги потрачены - это коррупция.  А если закуплено с избытком, то даже не знаю  )
<^DEMOSS^> у нас 3 продвинутых лицея с заточкой на инфу
<mdma> как то не верится что это происходит в стране которая подарила нам "Болген ОС" и "антивирус  Попова"
<^DEMOSS^> я хочу увеличить это число  и ввсти инфу в СПО.
<^DEMOSS^> кстати открыли телешколу у себя тоже
<mdma> [Raiden]: важно то у кого это закуплено
<[Raiden]> mdma: Это не страна подарила, а Денис Попов лично.
<[Raiden]> )
<mdma> а учителя, комиссии на олимпиадах - это кто?
<[Raiden]> mdma: Важно детям или кому? :)
<mdma> это те кто ВПС преподают да?
<mdma> [Raiden]: ок поясню на пальцах
<^DEMOSS^> раньше компы закупались за 25 000 системный блок - корпуса ноунейм  0.1 мм толщиной стенки - фольга короче. целероны . 1 гиг оперы и 250 харды и без видео
<mdma> если я буду директором школы и буду закупать медель у жены, учебники у брата, а еду в своей же фирме, то это как называется?
<^DEMOSS^> у меня закупка - амд \ 8гб рам ддр3 \ терабайтник \ гтх 460 \ 450  корпуса еар 007 и фулл хд моники делл
<[Raiden]> mdma: Если в рамках бюджета и закона , то это называетяс нормально )  А если иначе , то нет.
<mdma> [Raiden]: это вы какие такие законы читаете
<mdma> ну у нас в СНГ и заводы продают за 3 копейки самим себе да это законно
<[Raiden]> В конституции уж точно нету законов запрещающих закупать что либо у фирмы, если директор родственник
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: лучше слить аук корпорации котору знаешь и с которой договорился, что они будут поставлять, чем фирме, которая даже моечные ванны и фейри поставляет, называясь при этом Карельский Компьютер
<^DEMOSS^> причем моечные ванны говенные китайские начали спустя 4 месяца поголовно дохнуть
<mdma> а я думал тендеры шмендеры все такое...
<mdma> а тут во как
<mdma> да впринципе пофиг, хорошо что у вас деньги выделяют
<mdma> хоть так
<^DEMOSS^> важные ауки сливаем корпе, а мелочное гумно - оставляем местным - им и тк заглаза этих лимонов
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: так вот. было бы государство честное и фирмы, которые дорожат репутацией ( как в германии ) - я бы даже не вникал в весь этот финансовый бред
<mdma> скажи ток, зачем в учебном компьютере "гтх 460" ? это чтобы там местный админ из компкласса - клуб сделал?
<mdma> без этих карточек, Скайрим не идет, а детям нужно крики драконов выучить до конца года?
<[Raiden]> 8гб конечн омноговато для  компа ученика. Хотя если на долго, то может и пригодится ещё )
<^DEMOSS^> а то сбе дороже,  и гораздо больше гемора, когда фуфло гонят в твой регион и продают компы за 9 000 себестоимости за 20 и даже за 30 000
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: у нас вообще то автокад там минимум до 5 гигов хавает когда грузишь модели домов
<[Raiden]> вообще память сча дешевая, не так важно.
<^DEMOSS^> или заводов
<mdma> Автокад лицензионный?
<^DEMOSS^> education for desinger
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: Ну ок тогда.
<mdma> ты видяхи скажи зачем такие ставишь
<^DEMOSS^> да - 7 000 лицка вроде была
<mdma> Скайрим или Крайзис на уроке погонять?
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: дизайн в спо никто не отменял и факультативы тоже вообще то
<^DEMOSS^> скайрим на 460 не прет - она уже 260
<mdma> ужас
<mdma> скайрим и на нвидии9600 прет
<mdma> то вы зажрались
<^DEMOSS^> у нас же карелия - страна росписи по дереву , кружевных нарядов и прочей традиционной игни
<^DEMOSS^> фины, вепсы, фино-угоры и карелы
<mdma> так купили бы лучше выжигателей и руданков деткам
<mdma> а то глаза им портите
<mdma> *рубанков
<^DEMOSS^> ага - ы их на работу потом пристрой
<^DEMOSS^> везде дезингеры нжны со стажем работы  на компе в спец прога
<mdma> ну вот это сказка какя-то честно... и Автокад лицензионный, откуда деньги
<^DEMOSS^> у нас 2 центра занятости + спец отделение в каждом учреждении спо и нпо
<^DEMOSS^> мониторинг идет жесткий
<[Raiden]> в школах не часто меняю железо, если так смотреть, то и видеокарта пригодится.   Опять же, если выделяют бабло, то в чем проблема.
<mdma> если у вас там такой рай в школах, то скоро не в Эуропу а к вам будут детей отправлять
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: ты многое простпал - деньги уже с 2009 года засылают
<mdma> да я мало вообще сплю
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: тогда читай мин обр рф
<mdma> просто на денежных потоках не сижу
<^DEMOSS^> а не мангу по ночам
<^DEMOSS^> вот потому ты и относишься ко мне отрицательно
<mdma> да я сказки больше как-то предпочитаю
<mdma> вот как сейчас
<^DEMOSS^> если бы ты был в курсе дел по россии в плане образования - то ты бы понял о чем я говорю.
<^DEMOSS^> если в вашем регионе много коррупции и фуфлогонов  - тогда вы и н увидите подъема
<mdma> да мы быдло хохляцкое куда нам до ваших регионов, ток и можем завидовать )
<[Raiden]> а я вообще возвущений не понял. Если бы детям впарили какое-то убитое старьё, была бы тема для печали.
<[Raiden]> )
<mdma> у нас вон такие как ты построили вертолетную площадку на 10 вертолетов и теперь она просто стоит
<mdma> вгрохали 110 лямов
<mdma> площадка классная как твои компы, но она в том месте так же не к месту, видмо кто-то подряд хороший родственнику дал
<^DEMOSS^> блин - тут все с украины чтоль ?
<mdma> )
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: Их тут много.
<mdma> я на самом деле не возмущался, просто не верится как-то
<mdma> по ТВ и в интете видишь одно, а ты рассказываешь другое
<[Raiden]> что у детей будут такие компутеры?
<mdma> на олимпиадах по информатике у вас побеждают антивирусы попова и получают сертификаты
<^DEMOSS^> мне тоже сначала не верилось когда в колледже попросили на 1.300.000 купить компьютеры и "что еще нам может понадобится, чтоб образование там развить или технологии новые там получились"
<mdma> а ты рассказываешь про автокад в 5м классе, рендеринг мульиков для пиксара и ВПСы в 10 классе
<^DEMOSS^> а казалось бы - пту
<^DEMOSS^> автокад в 10 -11
<^DEMOSS^> впс - это доп в СПО
<mdma> просто мне это очень напоминает всякие "образцово-показательные"
<[Raiden]> mdma: Попов избитая тема, и опять же, ты много знаешь детей которые кустомайзят убунту? или пишут морды к антивирусам?
<mdma> вот тут на канале кто-то в такие муниципальные школы свои детей водил?
<^DEMOSS^> а потом еще и пиарится не бояться
<mdma> угу у которых папа в минздраве продвигает их поделки
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: только вопрос к тем, кто в россии живет )
<[Raiden]> mdma: Может вы просто завидуете славе Попова ))
<[Raiden]> гг
<mdma> нет эти дети гении я не спорю, Попов особенно. А вот вся шобла чинуш вокруг - просятся на висилицу
<mdma> за то что допустили такое
<mdma> мы ведь не о таланте детей, а об уровне образования
<mdma> кто там у вас преподает эти автокады с впсхостингом?
<[Raiden]> Мы бы о нём вообще не узнали. Это какой-то часный случай. Это метсное телевиденье подсуетилось со скуки по ходу
<mdma> классно...
<mdma> а то что этот антивирус потом продавать начали осваивая лавэ из госбюджета?
<mdma> извини я забыл, ведь ты же мне уже указал на конституцию )
<artus> http://vesti.karelia.ru/news/social/446/ а вы нам тут байки травите
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-28
<mdma> подумаешь папа в министерстве здравоохранения и все это совпадение )
<[Raiden]> mdma: нука давай линк на прайс или фирму гдеег опродают )
<mdma> [Raiden]: извини я гугл на кухне оставил )
<mdma> на лурк сходи есличе
<mdma> там обычно такие лулзы собирают с пруфами
<[Raiden]> теперь понятно что ты читаешь
<mdma> мне просто по жизни это расхитительство и кумовство надоело потому я так и реагирую.
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: ты бы еще новости за 1955 год нашел
<mdma> сорри читаю открытые источники, лучше с пруфамиЮ центральные каналы как-то не интересуют
<mdma> ^DEMOSS^: при чем тут 55? Антивирус попова был недавно, не надо тут ляля
<mdma> и лавэ вы под него тоже осваивали недавно
<[Raiden]> Я не поленился, сходил на лурк. Никаокой инфв про продажу этого антивиря нет
<[Raiden]> инфы*
<artus> Муниципальное бюджетное общеобразовательное учреждение Кедрозерская основная общеобразовательная школа Кондопожского муниципального района Республики Карелия  Количество компьютеров 6 , количество пафосных джуниперов - будет один :D
<mdma> Антивирус Бабушкина
<^DEMOSS^> ты статью то хоть почитал ?
<mdma> я ошибся, у вас слишком много разработок, путаюсь
<artus> лурк эт уже даже покруче вики по ходу , рейден растеть ))
<[Raiden]> artus: я там ваще не бываю. Меня туда послал mdma
<[Raiden]> Как оказалось зря, нет там нихрена
<[Raiden]> artus: А ты как всегда вырываеш ьфразы из контекста ничего не понимая. )
<[Raiden]> на этой радостной ноте всем пока
<mdma> лол там удобно ушел )
<artus> да я у тя ж учусь )) и да, фраза не из контекста)) ты мне тут историю давече по вике расказыал, и про одинаковые хромосомы у мужиков))
<mdma> вы про Бабушкина почитайте, я конечно сфейлил что спутал его с предыдущим талантом Бабушкиным
<mdma> ну вот видите снова спутал )
<mdma> http://altapress.ru/story/103084/opinions/page/3/?viewcomments=1
<mdma> я думал на таком канале все должны быть вкурсе, ан нет
<mdma> ^DEMOSS^: почитай, может у него закупку проведете
<iFalkorr> artus: поздно. он выставил себя дартаньяном и сбежал:)ну как обычно
<artus> да че с двоишником спорить
<artus> то он историю по сссросвим фильмам учил, то по википедии, он сам не может определитцо
<iFalkorr> он историю по описанию советских фильмов в википедии учил мож?
<artus> кстати, упустил, я фишку новую у демоса возьму, типа мы тут в киеве во время непредвиденого чп на бтрах грузовики растягивали, ну я и мчс :D
<artus> я еще советовал как лучше , и меня слушали :D  вобщем влияю я так сказать )
<iFalkorr> artus: а я вчерась поимел дженифер лоуренс
<iFalkorr> я круче вас всех:)
<^DEMOSS^> )
<artus> и ваааще, до тех пор пока мне не покажут мегасхему тройного резервирования всего и вся причем в автоматическом резерве железа с тройной избыточностьюб, которую мне тут расписывали, и которая по словам уже год как была внедрена и работала - до тех пор -
<artus>  лож, звиздеж и провокации ))
<artus> iFalkorr:  а ты че не спиш?
<iFalkorr> дак на работу выходить через писнацать минут
<artus> работать по ночам - зло))
<iFalkorr> 15 восьмого
<iFalkorr> уже утро
<artus> во, я те виртуалку поднял, напомниш днем
<iFalkorr> если понить сам буду
<artus> лана, пошол гамать в биошок )
<iFalkorr> уууууууу сонува
<iFalkorr> биошок инфинити?
<Slaw1k1> all qq
<SnupBag> Всем привет. Давно я вас не видел)))
<UinstonS> Добрый день. Проблема в Thunar вроде как, раньше сразу плеер подмонтировал и открывал. Счас нет даже в левом списке дисков/СД-привода. Если заходить в менеджер файлов через браузер (аля выбрать объект для загрузки) то там он
<UinstonS> показывает том флешки. В чем проблема, в какую сторону думать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://trinixy.ru/pics5/20130328/podborka_53.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это где
<Hanno4ka> ёптыть... оО
<JohnDoe_71Rus> весна
<|rapidsp|> весне дорогу :)
<Kyshtynbai> !openvpn
<ubuntuhelp> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Kyshtynbai> Доигрался :) . ВПСка недоступна, ухахаха. Пишу в супорт :( .
<aleksei`> всем ку
<|rapidsp|> кароче квирк автозаходит на ubunru-ru...
<andrex> а ненадо?
<|rapidsp|> надо
<|rapidsp|> конверсатион с некоторых пор перестал автозаходить
<|rapidsp|> и иксчат
<|rapidsp|> квирк конечно слишком монструозен...
 * SergeyIT использует пидгин - проблем не было
<|rapidsp|> пигдин для ирц - не айс :)
<SergeyIT> почему?
<|rapidsp|> он стрелку вверх не умеет :)
<SergeyIT> а нужно?
<|rapidsp|> хз... привык
<SergeyIT> а что она делает?
<|rapidsp|> пред команду, как в ком.строке
<SergeyIT> так crtrl + up )
<|rapidsp|> да и куда мне пигдин в кеды :)
<artus> утра
<aleksei`> и тебе
<iFalkorr> artus: пять часов вечера
<artus> iFalkorr: то я телефоны подснежники возвращаю, только что в банкомате денех снять надо было, карточко не лезет, чьято залогинена, вытащил бегал искал потеряного владетеля. думал дет который передомной проходил, оказалось студент гигикающий догигикался
<artus> что карточки не вынимает из банкоматов )
<iFalkorr> дык снял бы все и все:)
<artus> да нафиг оно мне надо ? ))
<iFalkorr> а ну да. ты ж не в рашке:)
<artus> я се ряжанки купил и норм
<artus> когда снимаеш косарь зелени с  банкомата, карточки студентов как то ниочем :D
<iFalkorr> кекеке
<artus> а все почему, потому что хады лимит ток косарь ((
<artus> кстати, биошок инфинити, вроде ниче так
<artus> хм, ддос на 300 гигабит - кошерненько
<artus> iFalkorr:  че, с момента как заддосили фринод народ вручную ботов на канал не захотел заводить? или вдски с баунсерами попадали? ))
<iFalkorr> artus: а?че?
<artus> да я про отпавших мертвых душ этого канала )
<andrex> хм они сами должны были вернутся, если конечно владельцы нормальные а не школьники)
<Hanno4ka> ээээ... iFalkorr, andrex, artus а вы о чём?
<andrex> а о своем
<andrex> выше же написали про что
<artus> о женском, о тракторах
<Hanno4ka> о женском?
<Hanno4ka> ясно
 * Hanno4ka пошла дальше жабу грызть
<artus> а ты не подсматривай, тебя подслушивать посадили ))
<artus> Hanno4ka:  воо, а зато у меня есть ряжанка а у тебя нету :P
<Hanno4ka> artus: а зато у меня есть жареная картошечка и яишенкой с сальцом и зеленым луком :P
<Hanno4ka> вернее была...)))
<artus> пабидила ))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это же закуска, а не еда
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ))))
<Hanno4ka> я знаю
<andrex> походу опять началось
<SergeyIT> опяять???(  А что началось?
<andrex> сплиты ддосы или фз чего там на фриноде творится
<andrex> с сетью
<SergeyIT> это китайцы на убунту перешли
<andrex> а нуда
<mdma> после недавних шаманств в алсамиксере, стал слышать сам себя в наушниках
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: жемапель маршал
<SergeyIT> разжаловали?
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: пил?
<SergeyIT> даже не закусывал (
<iFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JldIbKp1JTg
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: чего?
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> мда... 6 гигов оперативы занято + 4 с половиной гига свопа...
<Kinder-Pingvi> Hanno4ka, ты весь сезон супернатуралов в онлайн просмотре открыла? :D
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: нет, всё как всегда - просто жабокодю)
<Kinder-Pingvi> даже не представляю на что у тебя столько памяти ушло )
<andrex> на кнопку exit
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: http://ipic.su/574p.png
<Kinder-Pingvi> это полный массаракш )
<Kinder-Pingvi> ушел в ребут..
<artus> да хоть в монастырь
<andrex> чет какието новые лица мелькают на канале)
<astrobeglec> Например?
<andrex> а вон на 3 строчки выше, хотя может я непоню его просто
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> tagezi, дарофф
<andrex> [Raiden], и тебе
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, и тебе привет ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> амарок в винду поставил. Криво пашет
<tagezi> ну винда она такая, вся кривая )
<tagezi> artus, ты тут?
<artus> tagezi:  местами
<tagezi> artus, ты с Joomla имел дело?
<artus> бывало
<tagezi> artus, почему при обращении к админке может вываливаться 404?
<tagezi> сайт старый, раньше такого небыло
<artus> эммм, а чего в логе ерора?
<andrex> папка administrator есть? и права какие там?
<andrex> или так site/administrator/index.php попробуй
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0328/h_1364495846_5828777_334a597e6e.png
<tagezi> andrex, это пробывал
<artus> владелец вебсервер, права пофиг
<artus> в логах чего?
<tagezi> прова нормальные стоят
<tagezi> сейчас посмотрим, что в логах
<artus> туда в первую очередь смотреть надо было)
<tagezi> да, это вообще не мой сайт, девочка позвонила и истирит ))) у меня мозг вырубает когда они истирят ))
<[Raiden]> Мысль была претащить рейтинг треков из лин в вин. Но чего-то уже не хочется
<tagezi> спасибо за наводку, сейчас будет копать )))
<andrex> может просто аминку перенсли)
<andrex> д*
<tagezi> фиг его знает.. сженщинами вообще тяжело.. она мне все пароли скинула и логины, а вот имя хостера забыла ))) и исчезла =D
<artus> а я окно сломал, пичалька (((
<tagezi> artus, настоящее или в крысе?
<artus> настоящее ((
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/643425
<andrex> artus, неадо было в него молоток кидать...
<[Raiden]> Проект Mozilla совместно с компанией Epic Games выполнил портирование игрового движка Unreal Engine 3 для запуска внутри браузера в виде web-приложения.
<[Raiden]> Видимо в будущем компутеры будут браузерами. Ваш ко )
<[Raiden]> Ещё много лет назад один представител ьвмваре говорил что ос не будет , будет виртуалка и по прям под неё.
<artus> а сегодня рейден расказывает про компутеры браузеры :D
<[Raiden]> ну вроде того )
<[Raiden]> такие штуки как хром ось всё ещё имеют некотоыре элеменыт присущие обычным ос
<[Raiden]> а потом будет как-то иначе, если конечно будет )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36524
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/a/5/d/d/1/487f0c202373baf5311ed5a28c1.jpg - эта картина была продана за 2.3 млн $. Автор   Сай Твомбли
<artus> и че?
<[Raiden]> artus: Не успел купить, сожалею.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> artus, ну ты нашёл время ломать окна
<tagezi> идёт 57 день февраля )
<artus> таада , хорошо хоть в закрытом состоянии сломал ))
<[Raiden]> (0:25:02) deniska: http://imgur.com/a/LsgGd?gallery у японцев новая развлекуха
<tagezi> artus, кароче, её админка чтранно работает, она перегружает её на главную страницу, вот
<artus> ну ищи шелы внутрях) малоли че там, в логах че ? хде они?
<tagezi> artus, влогах порносайты спамят... а так говорится что ненаходит файлов, хотя файлы на месте
<artus> tagezi, а погляди че там с реврайтами и в хтаксесс
<artus> мож тама чего намудрили
<tagezi> реврайты?
<artus> ну может оно в никуда форвардит
<artus> на пасту эрор лог покажи кусок
<tagezi> artus, http://pastebin.com/BSZBiKxQ
<artus> владелец кито /home/u95840/sealrescueru/www/administrator ? /home/u95840/sealrescueru/www/administrator/index.php точно там лежит? точно точно?
<tagezi> угу, точно точно
<tagezi> владелец, хм.. сейчас гляну
<artus> ну проблема такая да, есть при обновве
<tagezi> да вот она говорит что типа не обновляла ))
<tagezi> теперь.. сказала, что просто хотела зайти статью написать
<tagezi> и вот оно, вот так
<artus> залей саму директория администратор по новому
<tagezi> сейчас бекапить закончит, я гляну права
<tagezi> artus, да у неё там рухлять, фигзнает какого года
<tagezi> забекапиться, я поэксперементирую на локалке у себя с обновами и обновлю
<tagezi> на сайте страшно эксперементировать
<artus> tagezi, .htaccess на пасту давай)
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-29
<UinstonS> Добрый день, есть живые?)
<UinstonS> Может кто-то подсказать по монтированиЮ: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=217431.0
<baronos> мне думается в сторону thunar'a смотреть надо, раз в гном все нормально с nautilus
<baronos> тю ёмаё
<|rapidsp|> xfceшников надо спрашивать
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> долго думал (
<|rapidsp|> он думал, что ты и так знаешь :)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну просто админ пока прочитал твоё сообщение, пока написал ответ...
<|rapidsp|> вашему запросу присвоен номер....
<Hanno4ka> ну да. мне тут кто-то рассказывал, что на каком-то канале под видом бота сидел одмин)
<andrex> не это бот под админа косил)
<Hanno4ka> ненене, там именно админ под бота косил)
<Hanno4ka> у меня юнити упало(
<andrex> инфакт у юнити)
<Hanno4ka> *задумчиво* может кеды поставить?...
<Hanno4ka> хотя у меня аптайм больше недели, причём с гибернацией... наверное ничего удивительного, что падает и тормозит...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть отдельный вид людей, бычно женского полу. им в руки никакую технику давать нельзя.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мучал планшет с неделю, прошивка, проги разные ставил. стоило дать поиграть. завис через 5 секунд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: это не долго. у меня месяцами жил. если начинает тормозить логофф/логон и с чистого листа
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> ubuntuhelp: пуля, че!
<andrex> у нас тут человеко бот заходит иногда) настя называется года 3-4 назад оно по инглишу флужило щас хоть русскому научили)
<baronos> помню это существо :)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а можно как-то заставить почистить оперативку/своп? ну или хотя бы своп освободить? и будет ли тогда быстрее работать?
<baronos> sudo reboot ;)
<andrex> своп ремоунтом чистится вроде
<andrex> а память закрытием всего и вся)
<andrex> штепсель из розетки)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: спс, после релога перестало тормозить) хотя не на долго, так чувствую...
<Hanno4ka> так всё-таки, чистка свопа ускорит работу системы?
<andrex> нет
<Hanno4ka> жаль(
<andrex> винчестер в микроволновке ускоряет систему)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: в хибернейт что в памяти скидывается в своп. если в свопе не хватает места, у меня не засыпал. логоф помогает\
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: просто у меня после каждого хибернейта своп сжирает всё больше и больше... дошёл до >4 гигов даже...
<Hanno4ka> так, вопрос прошареным одминам: как посмотреть какая бяка занимает порт? конкретный порт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правильно.
<Hanno4ka> и как прибить эту бяку, чтобы освободила порт
<andrex> lsof -i | grep  5106
<andrex> killall ктото
<andrex> жетоко
<baronos> killemall
<brestows> кто нить vim юзает ?
 * baronos не нить и вим не юзает
<Hanno4ka> andrex: он ничего не кажет( а проект не запускается, коворит, порт занят
<andrex> netstat -ap | grep порт
<andrex> а так?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: тоже тишина (
<andrex> а от судо?
<Hanno4ka> тоже пусто (
<andrex> если непокажет значит духи)
<teddyp1cker> ребят, а как заставить через самбу принтер печатать ?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: угу, демоны...
<teddyp1cker> проблема избитая - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657597 конфиг самбы
<teddyp1cker> тестовая печать из винды - ок
<teddyp1cker> а печать любого документа из любого приложения - задание тупо висит
<Hanno4ka> andrex: хм... оказывается томкат висел... интресно, почему не прибился при релоге...
<andrex> он просто забыл) а может просто недолжен был
<baronos> Hanno4ka:  видать он за Джерри наблюдал!
<Hanno4ka> и не показывался в статах
<teddyp1cker> + в заданиях cups тоже пусто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: из убунты еще системный монитор не выпилили?
<andrex> через купс расшарь и подрубайся к принтеру по урл в винде через мастер ip-ubuntu/printers/шара-принтера
<andrex> :порт забыл
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: чёчёчё, что енто такое? тыкать на кнопочки не интересно, мне интересна консолька и грепы там всякие)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: http://static.thegeekstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/system-monitor-resources.png вот такую прогу в 12.04 и выше оставили или выпилили
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а, эта... да, есть она
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня даже в трее вият эти графики) и по клике можно открыть этот монитор - типа апплета, который в гном 2 был
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, попробуй типа - sudo nmap -v -O -A -sS
<mdma> "Пришедший из ремонта принтер НР 2015 инв.№xxxxx после работы в течение 2 часов начал издавать свистящие звуки;затем перестал печатать;впоследствии распечатались страницы со странными знаками;"
<mdma> казалось дальше последует что-то типа "затем мебель в комнате начала самостоятельно двигаться"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оказалось что не казалось
<teddyp1cker> andrex: я просто на винде заново добавил принтер - завелось само.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: rere
<Hanno4ka> в смысле куку
<SergeyIT> значит убунте 2 года осталось... кукушка накуковала (
<iFalkorr> в русских поговорках очередной роснадзор нашел мат... первая реакция: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m57xd65swZ1qjvxfho1_500.jpg
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: и тебе не хворать)
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34699
<tagezi> круть )
<Hanno4ka> аааааа!!! паника!!! КОНЕЦ СВЕТА!!!! ((((
<andrex> что такое?
<|rapidsp|> свет в туалете выключили?
<Hanno4ka> пробки вылетили( и ни один упс не запищал ХД потому что их нет, вернее они только на серваках, но у них не обрубился
<Hanno4ka> а у меня аптайм 8 суток уже был(
<artus> так тебе и надо)
 * |rapidsp| почти угадал
<artus> я те говорил упс проси? а ты что в ответ мне? нафиг надо
<Hanno4ka> одно радует, что среда программирования сама автоматом сохраняет файлы на каждый чих)
<Hanno4ka> а вот скайп, бяка такая, снова попросил принять соглашение, вввести пароль, и мля у него все настройки похерились(
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: всяго восемь суток?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: ну вот и я о том же
<artus> @mode +q Hanno4ka
<artus> я предупреждал? предупреждал
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, предохраняться надо
<iFalkorr> @voice Hanno4ka
<iFalkorr> дайте я хоть ребенку порадую
<artus> @devoice Hanno4ka
<artus> обойдетцо, я ей вообще 2 недели выпила обещал
<iFalkorr> artus: да дай ей хоть шанс извиниться
<artus> iFalkorr, в 100500 раз? неть)
<artus> работу пусть работает)
<andrex> хм
<iFalkorr> andrex: злой он у нас, да?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> баловство все это... я так думаю
<Kyshtynbai> Как я разарован новой книгой пелевина, просто жуть.
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду пива напьюсь и лапшы поем.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, разочарован?
<l-ectrik> Я и от старых не был в особом восторге))
<tagezi> да не.. есть ничего книги.. местами.. тотже дневник оборотня, как пример, если половину сжечь )
<SergeyIT> пушкина читайте
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: Что и делаем)) И не только его
<SnupBag> Всем привет.) а есть среди нас сисдамины?)
<andrex> возможно
<iFalkorr> SnupBag: не
<iFalkorr> SnupBag: эт не тот канал, где админы тусуют
<artus> D:
<artus> :D
<SnupBag> а где они могут тусить?)
<SnupBag> ну так, чтобы я лишний раз не засорял канал
<artus> на каналах сисадминов и хацкеров
<SnupBag> остроумно
<SnupBag> а серьезно?)
<artus> !ask | SnupBag
<ubuntuhelp> SnupBag: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> SnupBag, вопрос относится к ubuntu? нет то /msg alis help тебе в помощь...
<HannaE> тест
<ubuntuhelp> HannaE, Fail!
<artus> сама напросилась
<HannaE> SnupBag: тут все злые сегодня
<artus> @mode +b *!*@mail.intexsoft.by
<artus> @kick HannaE
<SergeyIT> страшнее блондинки только Ханна
<kinder-pingvi> приветствую )
<Scrimmer> так то
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer, нет не угадал)
<Scrimmer> ну ок, ночи
<andrex> Scrimmer, q
<Scrimmer> andrex: а ты странный :D
<andrex> бывает
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/643487?from=title-main/
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<andrex> китайцы такие китайцы
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9009034
<artus> какое то стремное уг
<tagezi> artus, кофе )
<artus> [Raiden]:  как в вендоквирке выпилить все эти джоины на канал и остальной мусор
<artus> ?
<[Raiden]> artus: если вспомню - скажу. А пока, временно можешь  Стрелку над никлистом нажать и там вылезут кнопки, и есть разделить экран.
<[Raiden]> вся тех инфа будет отдельно
<artus> хмм
<artus> вариант, пойдеть
<baronos> artus у меня такой монстр стоит, но работает как надо http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0329/h_1364573655_6099136_d41d8cd98f.png :D
<artus> ммм, это кто ??
<iFalkorr> artus: а заголовок посотреть не судьба?
<tagezi> кто же знает, что написано в заголовках окон в винде? )
<artus> )))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/video/2013/03/29/displair/
<teddyp1cker> посмотреть бы на это вживую
<artus> кетайсы уже давно такими барыжат, 200$  удовольствие такое))
<tagezi> artus, дисплеи такие?
<artus> угу
<artus> ток без пальцетыков)
<teddyp1cker> не знал
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты ваще каданить спишь ?
<baronos> Scrimmer: тиха, разбудишь.
<andrex> угу, зимой)
<Scrimmer> бяки
<baronos> шестьяки?
<nyaxa> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<nyaxa>  wine : Зависит: wine1.4 но он не будет установлен
<nyaxa> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<nyaxa> Что делать?
<andrex> apt-get install -f
<andrex> apt-get --help
<nyaxa> Не помогает.
<rekcuFniarB> aptitude why-not wine1.4
<andrex> apt-get dist-upgrade может прокатит) вот что бывает когда левых реп понавтыкаеш)
<nyaxa> Не удалось найти причину для удаления wine1.4.
<nyaxa> Попробую обновиться...
<nyaxa> Даже обновляться не хочет.
<rekcuFniarB> а apt-get update то делал перед этим?
<nyaxa> Да.
<rekcuFniarB> А поставить wine1.4 сперва?
<nyaxa> Просит другой Вайн поставить, пробую ставить его, а его вроде как нет.
<andrex> репы подруби
<baronos> походу репы левые стоят на вайн какой то
<andrex> и ппа посноси
<nyaxa> Соурс лист почистил, два официальных репа осталось.
<nyaxa> А ППА как сносить?
<andrex> ппа пурж
<andrex> помойку развел у себя)
<baronos> ppa-purge
<[Raiden]> ппапурж удалит и пакеты
<andrex> и прально сделает)
<[Raiden]> если только отключить реп, т ов источниках
<baronos> andrex: хехе, транслейт :D
<[Raiden]> ...смотря что требуется
<nyaxa> У меня такой софтины нет. :С
<baronos> установи
<nyaxa> А кроме название софтины что ещё писать?
<[Raiden]> с битыми пакетами может быть проблема с установкой...
<nyaxa> Вроде, нормально поставилось.
<baronos> например ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/wine
<nyaxa> А потом?
<baronos> энтер
<nyaxa> Это очевидно.
<nyaxa> Что потом?
<andrex> еще все пакеты вайна снеси
<andrex> и потом пробуй заново
<nyaxa> Из Вайна вроде ничего и не поставилось...
<nyaxa> Всё - равно не ставится...
<baronos> какая убунту?
<nyaxa> 12.10
<[Raiden]> А что вы ставите?
<nyaxa> Вайн.
<[Raiden]> добавь ппа ppa:ubuntu-wine/wine и ставь пакет wine1.5
<baronos> после всех манипуляций апдейт\апгрейд сделал? все ли ппа удалил которые с вайном. да и сервер обновлений на инглиш можно сменить. ну и вообше 12.10 УГ
<[Raiden]> 12/10 vj;tn b eu? yj dfqy nfv cnfdbncz
<[Raiden]> 12.10 может и уг, но вайн там ставится. Причем любой
<[Raiden]> а если не ставится - текст ошибки в студию.
<[Raiden]> и что делали
<nyaxa> Ввёл строчку для ППА пурджа, попытался поставить Вайн 1.5
<nyaxa> Выдаёт ошибку.
<nyaxa> Updating packages lists
<nyaxa> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/fredp/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<nyaxa> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/fredp/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<nyaxa> E: Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались. Они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии.
<nyaxa> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<nyaxa> PPA to be removed: ubuntu-wine wine
<nyaxa> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-wine wine
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/wine
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<andrex> apt-get update
<[Raiden]> если не поставится покажи вывод последней команды )
<[Raiden]> ой, в первой строке убери ppa-purge, я плохо скопировал
<baronos> это разве верно? sudo add-apt-repository ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/wine
<[Raiden]> с учетом того что я сказал - да.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ыы
<andrex> он ппа удалил но не обновил индексы вот и ошибка выше
<[Raiden]> ну, мне сказали что задача поставить вайн
<nyaxa> Ошибка: в качестве аргумента должен быть указан репозиторий
<[Raiden]> пусть включает ппа обратно
<nyaxa> При добавлении репозитория.
<[Raiden]> омг
<[Raiden]> второй неумеющий читать
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/wine
<andrex> а кто первый)
<[Raiden]> баронос )
<baronos> недавно кто то так же мучался
<baronos> эмм
 * baronos :D
<andrex> а я спать хочу уже)
<nyaxa> Пакет wine1.5 недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<nyaxa> Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<nyaxa> E: Для пакета «wine1.5» не найден кандидат на установку
<[Raiden]> это означает что ты не подключил ппа или не сделал sudo apt-get update
<nyaxa> В ppa-purge писал нужное, апдейт делал.
<[Raiden]> нахрена тебе пурж?
<[Raiden]> если ты поставить хочешь
<nyaxa> ...
<nyaxa> Кто советовал его поставить?
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/wine ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<andrex> просто wine ставь
<baronos> сейчас повторная установка вайна, пурж уже сделан был ранее.
<nyaxa> root@ubuntu:~# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/wine
<nyaxa> Отсутствует доступ к PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/wine) для получения информации, проверьте ваше соединение с интернет.
<andrex> ппц плохо когда много советчиков(
<[Raiden]> nyaxa: ты сюда пишешь с того же компа? )
<nyaxa> Ну да.
<[Raiden]> Странно
<[Raiden]> у меня всё работает )
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+packages
<[Raiden]> nyaxa: тогда ставь просто вайн , только это будет из офиц репов, не последенй версии.
<[Raiden]> или сделай apt-cache search wine  - и ставь любой какой больше нравится, из может быть несколько
<artus> че у вас работает? This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it.
<andrex> если в ппа указана версия выше то её попытается воткнуть эфект скорее будет тожде
<[Raiden]> artus: У меня страница отображается.
<[Raiden]> Может вас украинцев отрезали от ланчпада?
<artus> https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/wine ? или твоя?
<[Raiden]> моя
<nyaxa> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install wine
<nyaxa> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<nyaxa> Построение дерева зависимостей
<nyaxa> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<nyaxa> Некоторые пакеты невозможно установить. Возможно, вы просите невозможного,
<nyaxa> или же используете нестабильную версию дистрибутива, где запрошенные вами
<artus> а твоя тут причем?
<nyaxa> пакеты ещё не созданы или были удалены из Incoming.
<nyaxa> Следующая информация, возможно, поможет вам:
<nyaxa> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<nyaxa>  wine : Зависит: wine1.4 но он не будет установлен
<nyaxa> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> @kick nyaxa изыди флудераст
<baronos> правельно будет ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa :D
<[Raiden]> ура, артус победил! А я знаю в чем ошибка ,только говорить уже некому
<baronos> pa:ubuntu-wine/wine это неверно ЖВ
<[Raiden]> хельд по ходу недокаченный пакет в кэше
<andrex> check спосет его
<andrex> )
<andrex> а може и нет...
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ты же квирком пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> да
<Scrimmer> тогда вопрос к тебе
 * andrex спать
<Scrimmer> что это такое? ))) http://f3.s.qip.ru/j1zuY6LA.png
<[Raiden]> в общем чего-то с инетом у чувака не то видимо, у которог овайн
<baronos> как его удалить?
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: На мой ник наведи ещё )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Это аватарки, квирк их поддерживает
<[Raiden]> видеть могут только пользователи квирка
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: навел, но ты чист
<baronos> он же из молнии из чистой энергии
<[Raiden]> Странно, там тоже аватарка должна быть )
<andrex> можно отрубить показ аватарок в настройках гдето у квирка, это ппц идиотская функция, особенно когда аватары большие мешает
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> наверное у меня чего-то не то, лень настраивать вин версию квирка. Не отдаёт аватарку
<Scrimmer> жесть, впервые понадобилось включить службу в windows, впервы в жизни, и на тебе
<Scrimmer> ее удалили в windows 8
<Scrimmer> ну что за дела?
<NightPorter> Добрый вечер
<NightPorter> хотел посоветоваться что поставить на ноутбук
<NightPorter> в основном офисные задачи решаю
<NightPorter> сидел на убунте некоторое время
<andrex> lubuntu какуюнить
<NightPorter> сейчас на дебиане
<NightPorter> ноут не слабый
<andrex> а вобще если норм ноут, че хош то и ставь
<NightPorter> самый плохой ответ для меня )
<NightPorter> я не могу определиться
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное так. Ибо хрен его знает что ставить ) Или даже, если уж ты сюда пришел, то ставь убунту с юнити.
<NightPorter> уже несколько дистрибутивов сменил за месяц
<[Raiden]> но я использую кде на десктопе ,когда не в винде.
<NightPorter> убунту с юнити юзал
<baronos> тут от вскуса и удобства ДЕ на ноуте зависит
<NightPorter> неудобно было переключаться между приложениями
<NightPorter> часто надо копипастить и тп
<[Raiden]> Ну то что  есть со стандартным таскбаром ты и так знаешь. Нет смысла перречислять
<baronos> ненавящего намекнул на кде :)
<NightPorter> я сейчас выбираю между lubuntu и дебиан
<NightPorter> kde сейчас стоит на дебиане у меня
<[Raiden]> а в дебиане чег отам?
<[Raiden]> а..
<baronos> кубунту ставь
<NightPorter> друг посоветовал, говорит надо изучать дебиан )
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд. Правда кубунту я считаю лучше, тем что в отличие от дебиана, при желании , на ппа можно взять последнюю версию кде.
<[Raiden]> последнее правда не всегда лучше ) В плане стабильности.
<NightPorter> меня кеды не впечатлили
<NightPorter> я сейчас на них
<NightPorter> слишком до фига настроек
<NightPorter> я люблю простоту
<NightPorter> юнити в принципе устраивала
<baronos> поставь xubuntu если ты хочешь аля гном2
<NightPorter> только вот переключение между приложениями замороченное в юнити
<[Raiden]> ну тогда гном попробуй. Они как раз стремятся к пусто... простоте.
<NightPorter> не сказал бы что меню на полный экран это простота ))
<[Raiden]> как раз там расширения есть ,сделаеш ьсебе таскбар какой хочется
<[Raiden]> и меню тоже меняются
<[Raiden]> отчнее не меняются ,а можно добавить на панел ьобычный список как раньше
<[Raiden]> или просто использовать аналог фаллбэка
<NightPorter> это в кубунту?
<baronos> ubuntu с граф окруж Gnome 3
<[Raiden]> это в гном3. А в кубунту и так хорошее меню
<NightPorter> трудно теперь выбрать между дебианом и убунтой )
<[Raiden]> если не нравится меню в кде с  табами, можно тоже сделать список. Разблокируешь виджеты, пкм на меню и переключаешь в классик вид
<andrex> в никсах 100500 разных de wm пущай пробует и ставит что понравится) awesome пускай посмотрит там все закручено на управлении окнами, думаю как копирасту подойдет
<[Raiden]> так просто ,потмоу ,что настроек много )
<NightPorter> ага сделал )
<NightPorter> я так понимаю основной плюс убунты что лучше поддержка оборудования и тп?
<[Raiden]> Но я в итоге проникся к дефолту. Во первых на главном табе избранное и поиск есть, а во вторых есть ещё таб недавние.
<andrex> да оборудование одинаково поддерживается, с бубунтой чаще не приходится в ручную пилить чтобы заработало, но бывает и наоборот
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: Ну, нет наверное.  Основной плюс - пиар и выход раз в пол года )
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: и может быть пакетов поболее.
<[Raiden]> готовых
<andrex> да в дебиане столькаже
<NightPorter> а значки как в кедах сделать обычными?
<baronos> NightPorter: дебиан типа без проприетарщины все заныкано в non-free и всяких linux-firmware-non-free
<tagezi> угу, подключаешь и пользуешь )
<NightPorter> я привык чтобы двойным кликам их открывать
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: Хм,  либо в свойствах дельфина, либ оищи в системсеттингс настройки мышки. Я сча не в кде и подробней не скажу.
<tagezi> NightPorter, я раньше тоже был привычный.. но потом привыкаешь к одному клику )
<[Raiden]> я тоже люблю даблклик
<[Raiden]> всегда переключаю
<tagezi> да ну.. контрл нажал, если нужно выделить и всё
<tagezi> всёравно одна рука всегда на мыше, а другая на клаве
<NightPorter> у меня ноут
<tagezi> у меня тоже
<tagezi> или у тебя ноут без контрла и шивта? ))
<NightPorter> )
<tagezi> кстати, это помоему очень логично... открываешь ты часто файлы, а выделяешь реже
<NightPorter> как же сложно выбрать )
<baronos> tagezi: а я вот выделяю файл и думаю открыть аль нет? :)
<baronos> NightPorter: ставь дебиан виззи с гном 3 :)
<NightPorter> у меня виззи
<tagezi> baronos, какойже ты не решительный )
<NightPorter> только я кде поставил
<tagezi> NightPorter, не слушай его, он вообще на винде сидит )
<NightPorter> )
<andrex> tagezi, он пол дня думает потом открывает\закрывает и опять думает)
<tagezi> )) вот что винда с человеком делает )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ет ты о ком?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, и о тебе тоже )
<Scrimmer> а я то че?)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, тоже из винды не вылезаешь.. ))
<Scrimmer> я? ненене
<Scrimmer> хотя кого я обманываю
<andrex> про винду тихо мирно заканчиваем...
<Scrimmer> andrex: как дела?
<andrex> норм
<tagezi> интересно, действительно, а как у человека в 6 часов утра дела? ))
<NightPorter> давайте про дебиан поговорим )
<tagezi> NightPorter, а чо про него говорить, берёшь ставишь и пользуешь
<NightPorter> сообщество у убунты больше?
<[Raiden]> тут есть канал debian-russian в кой8, там все молчащие сектанты, кроме пары чел.
<andrex> у них байкот
<tagezi> они не молчат, они просто не вкурсе как кои-8 включить )
<baronos> [Raiden]: так что лучше посещать ребиалитационый джаббер дебиана :)
<NightPorter> в джаббере народ есть
<NightPorter> мне там помогали
<Scrimmer> artus: почему у меня команда chown не работает? о_0
<Scrimmer> chowh -R www-data:www-data default/        -bash: chowh: команда не найдена
<Scrimmer> о_0 ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: у тебя човх
<Scrimmer> тьфу
<tagezi> )))
<andrex> NightPorter, я занаю что тебе нада...
<andrex> 3 гном :D
<NightPorter> ))
<NightPorter> да не понравился он мне
<andrex> f z crfpfk cnfdm
<NightPorter> он в дебиан по дефолту был
<[Raiden]> ну начни с лубуныт тогда или с лхде в своём дебиане.
<[Raiden]> А там будет видно
<[Raiden]> её тоже можно поднстроить. Пенельку поменять, тени намутить.
<andrex> начни с малого, поюзай консоль
<tagezi> если он освоит консоль, он не поймёт прелисти кде )
<[Raiden]> консоле хороший терминал )
<[Raiden]> можно совмещать
<[Raiden]> лучшая программа года, по какому-то там журналу, на опеннете было
<tagezi> мне клавиша ф4 в дельфине больше всего нравиться )
<NightPorter> а мне в убунту больше нравился терминал
<NightPorter> и наутилус тоже )
 * baronos когда в следующий раз пойдет в дельфинарий, будет яростно искать у дельфина ф4.
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> гранату
<tagezi> NightPorter, ну, ты просто не пользовался нормальными вещами, это проходит со временем.. иногда ))
<NightPorter> а в лхде как быть с приложениями из кде/гном?
<tagezi> а вчем проблемма? )
<andrex> юзать
<andrex> или неставить
<NightPorter> надо и ту и ту поддержку ставить?
<tagezi> оно само ставиться обычно )))
<artus> нафига в лхде приложения из кде/гном?
<tagezi> NightPorter, вообще, обычно кдешные проги незагружают
<tagezi> artus, ну он не знает других )
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: ну, вообще системсеттингс от кде я бы рекомендовал поставить, что бы выбрать там тему гтк+ ,  хотя что-то может и само подстроится под внешний вид, без этого
<tagezi> да, и поставить в систему большую половину пакетов от кде )
<[Raiden]> А что там с гномом я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну и что )
<artus> эммм, а родные опендоксовские настройщики тем не ? надо обязательно половину кед притянуть чтоб темку поменять? ))
<tagezi> ну и нафига тогда лхде?
<[Raiden]> лубунта + фулл кде - половина ви7 или меньше. В чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Хм, не знаю  )
<[Raiden]> но если хочется...
<tagezi> лхде она шустрая типа ))) там гтк+ нужно..
<[Raiden]> ваще сессия лубуныт будет легче всеравно  с софтом от кде ,чем ссессия кде.
<[Raiden]> минус, плазма, краннер ,индекс, менеджер клипборда и т.д.
<tagezi> это пока не запуститься непомук )))
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<[Raiden]> Ну, это можно предотвратить
<NightPorter> а кстати зачем он?
<tagezi> ну да, а потом ещё предотвращать кошельки и всё остальное что только можно )
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати в фф расширение стоит для хранения паролей в кошельке )
<tagezi> а я их вырубил напроч )
<tagezi> 10 паролей не так и сложно запомнить..
<artus> tagezi, да главное помнить 1н к ластпасу )
<tagezi> а там где они не особо и важны там они савсем простые.. да и не важны по апределению )
<[Raiden]> у меня хомпапка бекапится и в квалете можно подсмотреть пароли если что
<[Raiden]> поэтому я так решил сделать
<NightPorter> а у кого какие дистры стоят?
<tagezi> NightPorter, ну у меня деб с ласточкой и кубунту 12.10.. а у жены вин7 )
<NightPorter> а как у тебя две стоят?
<NightPorter> через граб?
<tagezi> у меня 3 компа дома )
<NightPorter> аа )
<tagezi> два ноута и ещё ноут )
<NightPorter> ну и как дебиан в живом сравнении с кубунтой?
<[Raiden]> у меня опенсусе есть, в мбр граб от убунты, а сусешынй в её разделе. Убунта всё находит сама.
<NightPorter> ласточка это лхде я так понимаю?
<tagezi> угу..
<NightPorter> просто я заметил что в дебиане все довольно непросто, хотя и логично
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты решил джумлой пользоваться?
<tagezi> NightPorter, дебиан стабильнее и шустрее, по ощущениям намного, но он типа на вспомагательном компе, я снего только фильму смотрю на телеке и всё такое... в основном в кубунту сижу, ибо у дочи она стоит, и что бы помогать...
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: ну тут почти всё так же.
<tagezi> Scrimmer, не, у друзей сайт накрыло, чиню, обнавляю )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а то мне сказали, что я джумлой тут пользуюсь :3
<NightPorter> а в убунте я считаю много лишнего понапихано
<tagezi> NightPorter, снеси
<NightPorter> она же под планшеты, под ноуты и тп
<baronos> NightPorter: ты федора не видел
<NightPorter> )
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ну я не знаю кто сказал.. я артуса мучал вчера.. он немного помог, завтра забекаплю доканца эту ерись и начну ломать окончательно
<tagezi> NightPorter, она и на дестопах нормально смотриться.. просто там этот магазин, и фишки для всякой ерунды напихали.. сносишь их и спишь спокойно )
<[Raiden]> Ну сколько людей столько и мнений )  Я вижу тягу к минимализму у тебя.
<[Raiden]> А по мне, так, опенсорсу ещё ирасти расти что бы догнать хоть кого-то в качестве и функционале и ничего лишнег ов убунте нет, одни нехватки
<[Raiden]> Лишнее если только юнити )
<tagezi> ты просто амароком не пользовался кубунтовским )
<tagezi> я его решил не удалять, у меня доча жаловалась, говорит, задолбал этот магазин
<tagezi> пришлось сидеть настраивать )
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0330/h_1364593191_4819872_9f527f3379.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: напомни, сколько твоей доче? )
<[Raiden]> мой амарок.
<tagezi> Scrimmer, 11
<NightPorter> круто
<tagezi> [Raiden], я климентином пользуюсь )
<tagezi> и она тоже )
<[Raiden]> Я в основном тоже , но сча пытаюсь пробовать амарок, т.к. они заявили интеграцию начальную с непомук. Незнаю правда нахрена мне это, но в поиске и в фм по идее будет тот же рейтинг для треков
<[Raiden]> А вид плейлиста сделал примерн окак в клементине ) Там есть конструктор вида.
<[Raiden]> табов только нема, плейлисты в заднице...
<[Raiden]> Было бы всё проще, если бы был оменьше выбора и побольше дописанного софта.
<tagezi> рейтинг.. так он и в климентине есть.. а ещё есть умные плей листы, как хочешь так и настроишь.. и он сам просматривает папки где музыка лежит, укажи их только
<[Raiden]> но в общем всё есть так, как есть ,так что сами там выберайте что хотите
<[Raiden]> есть, но он есть только в пределах клементина. Т.е. это плейер на кути, но он не стремится к интеграции с кде.
<tagezi> а зачем плейлисты с кде интегрировать?
<NightPorter> мне интересно, почему убунту выбирают если дебиан стабильней
<NightPorter> )
<[Raiden]> ну в теории, если бы это всё уже было дописано, и хорошо работало. То было бы удобно искать по рейтингу  и видеть рейтинг в фм.
<[Raiden]> а может и теги ещё
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> у меня например две папки аудиокниги и музыка.. музыка у меня в колекции, а аудиокниги я только на плеере слушаю..
<tagezi> тоесть мне нужен только по музыке.. ну так климентин по ней и ищет, и теги разбирает
<[Raiden]> ну так то да. Может хватить и просто плейера с базой
<[Raiden]> а кому-то хватает и без базы
<tagezi> ладно, потом попробую твой амарок ещё раз, посмотрим что он там даёт.. хотя если посмотреть как работает непомук, я думаю мне не понравиться
<tagezi> я всё ищу финдом
<tagezi> NightPorter, просто потому что её пиарят больше
<[Raiden]> Я считаю что интеграция и взаимодейсвие прогармм - это хорошо. В общем. НО тут есть два ньюанса. Это отличается от юникс вея и реально недостижими т.к. де много , тулкитов и т.д. )
<[Raiden]> но мне кажется гномеры тоже некотоыре это видят и появится софт котоырй неразрывно связан с гном и ег онвоыми технологиями.
<[Raiden]> И если скажем есть теги и рейтинг,  то использовать это для поиск не тольк ов плейере вполне логично.
<[Raiden]> может я хочу файл удалить или переслать. Это легче сделать в фм чем в плейере
<[Raiden]> ну или как-то так )
<[Raiden]> это всё требует флуда ))
<[Raiden]> файнду кстати тоже не помешало бы уметь читать некоторую инфу.
<[Raiden]> например разрешение картинок, теги мп3 и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и искать по ней
<tagezi> проще в плеере найти и кпм открыть в фм ))
<tagezi> быстрее получается )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> и непомук систему не тормозит )
<tagezi> хотя, у меня не тормозит, он просто висит последний месчц не уходя и нифига не делает
<[Raiden]> ну сча он получше уже. Хотя всёравн оощущается. В винде вот как-то удачно индекс сделан...
<[Raiden]> а может он там быстырй т.к. меньше инфы хранит - хз
<tagezi> не знаю.. я в винде поиском не поьзуюсь.. там команда финд не работает ))
<tagezi> я муон-апдейт поченил ))) кажись
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я тоже активн оне пользуюсь но пробовал. Конкретно музыку можно искать по тегам
<tagezi> ну, я не знаю.. у меня музыки не много, класиики чуть чуть и тебетская, тоже немного.. всё и так запомнить можно.. вот когда разбагатею, как накуплю, много много всего, вот тогда и буду об удобствах думать
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/961593/8ba70239
<tagezi> ладно.. спать пора
<tagezi> всем ночи
<aleksei`> кто-нить джаву 8 ставил?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUdmHpCDmMIe_otKKvgzf4jw&feature=player_detailpage&v=Zr7VzfZV-J8#t=302s
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-30
<artus> @mode -b *!*@mail.intexsoft.by
<iFalkorr> artus: чечектотут?
<iFalkorr> artus: китайскиерабочие ты не спишь?
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, почему может быть неактивна кнопка "очистить корзину"? Наутилус.
<l-ectrik> Может потому, что она пустая))
<Kyshtynbai> да нет
<Kyshtynbai> полная).
<l-ectrik> Kyshtynbai: Посмотри здесь, мож найдешь чего http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=65937.0
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<NightPorter> dobrokir@samsungkir:~$ /usr/share/applnk/google-chrome.desktop
<NightPorter> bash: /usr/share/applnk/google-chrome.desktop: Отказано в доступе
<NightPorter> почему-то после простоя не открываются приложения некоторые
<NightPorter> почему так может быть?
<NightPorter> и документ в Либре Оффисе пишет что он открыт другим пользователем.
<NightPorter> это кстати на дебиане у меня
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Alagos> Привет. Что-то изменилось в подключении к каналу? Почему-то weechat перестал автоматически подключаться. Кто подскажет куда копать?
<Alagos> Поставил irc.server.freenode.autorejoin_delay = 10 Никакой реакции. Это же в секундах?
<iFalkorr> у мну подключается
<iFalkorr> вичат
<iFalkorr> так что хз
<andrex> и у мну
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660879/
<Alagos> Мне пишет это и висит. Настройки не менялись уже пару лет, наверное. Всегда все работало, сейчас почему-то не хочет подключаться
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<iFalkorr> сегодня дали +8 впервые с того года
<andrex> Alagos, конфиг на пасту
<Alagos> Ок, сейчас
<iFalkorr> Alagos: ну так там ж ясно сказано, в чем проблема
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer, ку
<Alagos> iFalkorr: да? И в чём? Я что-то туплю
<andrex> you need to be identified with services
<Alagos>         │12:39:42 freenode  -- | NickServ (NickServ@services.): You are now identified for Alagos.
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как?
<Alagos> Так потом же пишет что все ок, не?
<andrex> угу тока позже) у тебя идентификация коммандой прописана или в конфиге пароль просто?
<andrex> Scrimmer, как че?
<Scrimmer> хз
<Alagos> andrex: Командой логин и пароль
<iFalkorr> Alagos: а ты внимательней смотри
<iFalkorr> ты сначала присоединиться пыташься,а потом идентишься
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s20wEDfLsl - конфиг - это это?)
<Alagos> weechat.conf?))
<andrex> no irc.conf
<andrex> у тебя там такое должно быть password = "пароль"
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2a8dMXdO3
<Alagos> freenode.command = "/msg nickserv identify Alagos ******"
<andrex> ты ссзб
<Alagos> А как правильно сделать?
<andrex> выше написал
<andrex> в твоем случае freenode.password = "пароль"
<andrex> а коменду убери
<andrex> комманду*
<Alagos> Спасибо, сейчас попробую.
<Alagos> Хах, выдало те же самые сообщения, но на этот раз подключилось к каналу само) Спасибо за помощь!
<Alagos> Теперь вот еще вопрос. Есть vpn, но нужно чтобы оно работало только с некоторыми IP адресами. Я правильно понимаю что эти адреса нужно завернуть через iptables?
<Alagos> Или это можно сделать штатными средствами в настройках самого VPN соединения?)
<Alagos> Editing IPv4 routes это случайно не то о чём я говорю?)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: бу
<Scrimmer> tagezi: слухай, а ты на 12.10 сидишь же ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, угу
<tagezi> собновками некоторыми, но впринципе на ней родной )
<iFalkorr> нуууу а я пока на 13.04
<iFalkorr> тож ниче так
<Scrimmer> kde?
<iFalkorr> zdes'
<Alagos> 13.04 - бета?
<iFalkorr> нууу...она лучше 12.10:)
<iFalkorr> и стабильней
<iFalkorr> not sure if .10 release sucks or 13.04 just great
<scrimmer> tagezi: хм
<tagezi> scrimmer, чо тебе? )
<scrimmer> ребятки помогите. в KUbuntu у меня 2 звуковухи - встроенная и внешняя
<scrimmer> самое интересное, что внешнюю он видит ,и даже звук воспроизводит если жмякать "проверить"
<tagezi> scrimmer, ну это не комне )) я блондинка )
<scrimmer> но приложения не воспроизводят звук
<scrimmer> а не
<scrimmer> все, сделал
<scrimmer> )
<scrimmer> забавно
<scrimmer> ребятки, а кто тут еще пользуется KDE?
<scrimmer> у меня вопросец по виджету, а то я случайно удалил :D
<andrex> ну верни обратно)
<andrex> я ингода пользую кде и ещё кучу де вм итд
<andrex> врага надо знать в лицо)
<scrimmer> вернул
<scrimmer> я няшка
<Scrimmer> scrimmer: scrimmer
<teddyp1cker> http://habrahabr.ru/post/174775
<teddyp1cker> вообще пора на арм - надоел кривой x86)
<andrex> у них крышу рвет походу
<teddyp1cker> у кого?
<andrex> американцев
<iFalkorr> почему?нормально:)побольше бы таких ограничений
<andrex> сразу на нефть
<teddyp1cker> ну вот я и подумал что все это глобальное it
<teddyp1cker> может быть тупо ограниченно одной страной
<teddyp1cker> вот если сделаю процессор
<teddyp1cker> который реализует систему команд последних intel
<teddyp1cker> + такие же по эффективности оптимизации аппартаные
<iFalkorr> teddyp1cker: тебя засудят за нарушение патентов
<teddyp1cker> во
<iFalkorr> teddyp1cker: и ты до конца жизни буш побираться у метро
<iFalkorr> за 20к-70к в день
<teddyp1cker> мне сначала руки сломать должны
<teddyp1cker> вообще так взять и запретить из сша процы вывозить
<teddyp1cker> и всякие сколоково будут на мсвц или как их наноштуки считать
<iFalkorr> деревянные счеты?
<teddyp1cker> ога
<teddyp1cker> прикольно в новом вебмине есть модуль для управления minecraft серваками
<iFalkorr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9SG4SxUu0sU
<iFalkorr> капец
<TStinky> Я ввалилось
<andrex> хано4ка
<andrex> ?
<TStinky> не
<andrex> да ну)
<baronos> а шо снова в бане оан?
<baronos> она*
<andrex> нет бан сняли мут остался
<baronos> ыы
<TStinky> Я не мут.
<TStinky> У меня квесчен к инквизитору которого здесь нет
<TStinky> мошт он на дебиане?
<artus> он офф
<TStinky> Када будет?
<andrex> неизвестно
<artus> в почту стучи ему, или в жабир
<artus> ну или звони)
<TStinky> на почту написал, ждал, уже прошло больше 3х часов. решил здесь поглядеть
<andrex> для почты трех часов мало, сутки жди)
<artus> ну тут ты его будеш неделю ловить)
<TStinky> artus: хех, со звонить уже проблемы, я не помню номер.
<artus> не переживай, его и в жабе нет, знать совсем в оффлайне
<artus> субота же, дай человеку проспатцо после пятницы)
<TStinky> ок
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Почто Сирожу побанили?
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле Ханночку.
<andrex> злой он
<andrex> да и не забанено оно щас тока мут... зато тишина и покой))
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы
<Kyshtynbai> Всфтпд виртуальных юзеров кто-нибудь делал?
<artus> делал
<baronos> вроде был какой то аналог фрутилупс, а название вспомнить не могу. напомнит кто?
<andrex> lmms
<andrex> не?
<baronos> дада, спасибо :)
<baronos> хех, только щас обратил внимание, что он либы вайна ставит :)
<l-ectrik> baronos: Для использования vst-плагинов
<baronos> окей, будем знать :)
<baronos> например, хочу, чтоб выделил текст, выполнил скрипт, а он мне сказал, что это русские буквы и если это русские то сообщение в студию. чем можно определить в скрипте отношение букв к латинице и кириллице?
<baronos> !seen shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<andrex> @seen shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 8 weeks, 2 days, 22 hours, 45 minutes, and 21 seconds ago: <shenmue> Alexandr3um это те где ты материшся почему сообщения не доходят? не.. не видны
<baronos> от оно че :)
<andrex> угу
<andrex> будеш знать теперь)
<baronos> а я както читал про @ команды, типа банят. ну и я бы не додумался :)
<andrex> сеен и кернел мона
<baronos> Спасибо :)
<andrex> а все остальные кроме whoami и не заработают, покрайней мере не должны...
<andrex> baronos, а что у тебя там за скрипты? чисто консольные еили для вичатика? или самопал вобще)
<baronos> andrex: консольные, год назад где то надыбал http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662205/
<baronos> а щас хочу замутить, чтоб и в обратку переводил с рус на энг, но исполдьзовать не два скрипта, а один.
<andrex> с хара чтоле
<andrex> б*
<baronos> не помню
<andrex> да эт так мысля, я на хабре вточ такойже почти видел
<baronos> andrex: но самое главное в вичате выделеный текст переводит :)
<andrex> а хачем ьеюе 2 в 1 на разные кнопки вовесь и все
<andrex> т*
<andrex> б
<andrex> чет я промазывать по клавишам стал)
<baronos> пока так и сделал :)
<andrex> калибровать пальзы надо походу...
<andrex> ц*
<andrex> кдиалог круче либнотифи
<baronos> я приехалI came
<baronos> ой
<andrex> baronos, а я забабахал чтоб перевод в буфер клало
<baronos> ага, только что сделал :(
<baronos> )*
<baronos> щас расширение погляжу для гш "text translator"
<baronos> ну ничо так расширение, но неудобное!
<Kyshtynbai> Чото расширений для гш новых не особо много :( .
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: для 3,4 наверно никто не пишет. большенство людей с гш сидят на федора, а они уже наверно на ф18 сидят с г3,6 вот и строгают для 3,6 и 3,8
<Kyshtynbai> Видимо да.
<Kyshtynbai> В 13й гном 3.8 будет, не слышно ничего?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: можно с реп обновить
<tagezi> когда релиз то?
<baronos> но вроде как 3,8 в ремиксе должно быть. но я за убунту не слежу ибо это неюзабельный гном
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе.
<tagezi> 25 апреля..
<tagezi> baronos, а ты вообще убунту не пользуешь что ли?
<baronos> tagezi: вообще :)
<baronos> бывает забегаю поглядеть че там с производительностью на нетбуке, а так только хардкор только дебиан с гном3 :D
<tagezi> а я думал только винду )
<baronos> та ну её в п..... :D
<tagezi> да, всёравно, дебиан, при тойже конфигурации почемуто шустрее
<tagezi> и фиг знает по чему
<andrex> baronos, дебиан не хардкор, генту ставь с гномом 3)
<baronos> вот вот :)
<baronos> andrex: а я насмотрелся на lex'a, и что то не хочется совсем этого :D
<andrex> да фз я норм жил, раз в год обновил и дальше, правда помню бекап несколько летней давности развернул и решил обновить, запарился и так не обновил до конца)
<tagezi> чото хранилища у убунты медленные совсем (
<baronos> рембо конечно крут, зашил рану. но тиль швайгер тоже ничо, тампон в рану запихал.
<baronos> и походу тампакс модель :)
<NightPorter> привет )
<andrex> зеленкой залил поди ещё)
<andrex> NightPorter, q
<NightPorter> я что-то скучаю по убунте )
<baronos> сникерсни
<tagezi> NightPorter, чо, проблем мало? )
<NightPorter> мне кажется сообщество живее у убунты
<NightPorter> чем удебиана
<andrex> а фз, они мне не платят чтоб я говорил кто лучше)
<tagezi> NightPorter, ну, зря ты так.. ты просто не тула суёшься )))
<tagezi> NightPorter, например, в г+ убунты савсем практически нет.. а дебиана 13000 )
<NightPorter> )
<NightPorter> потом железо я меняю часто
<NightPorter> точнее говоря ноуты
<NightPorter> убунта универсальная
<NightPorter> а дебиан под каждый придется настраивать
<andrex> это как повезёт
<tagezi> NightPorter, а в чем настройка будет состоять? ))
<baronos> хмм, мне тоже интересно.
<NightPorter> ну как - проги, дрова
<tagezi> NightPorter, а типа в убунте нет?
<baronos> по дефолтному составу по мне дебиан больше подходит
<NightPorter> tagezi, я думал нет )
<tagezi> NightPorter, ваще одно и тоже.. только расположение каталогов немного меняеться )
<andrex> воткнул железку если она номальная то определицо само а если васи с соседнего подвала то нет, вобщем нужно смотреть список оборудования поддерживаемое ядром или осью
<NightPorter> а еще окружение настраивать под каждый ноут
<NightPorter> а убунта из коробки красивая )
<tagezi> NightPorter, убунта из коробки полный отстой
<baronos> +1
<aleksei`> ку народ, о чём толкуем? ))
<tagezi> NightPorter, туда напихано столько ненужного неподрепства, что сидишь и пол часа чистишь её
<NightPorter> вообще да )
<NightPorter> а минт как в этом плане?
<baronos> это на канале минта спрашивать надо
<tagezi> NightPorter, слух, если тебе делать нечего, поставь себе генту и пляши сколько влезет )
<NightPorter> ну там вообще жесть )
<NightPorter> компилить каждую прогу...
<tagezi> ну, можно и не компилить ))
<aleksei`> ммм, по идее alien же должен .deb пакеты создавать?
<andrex> конвертит из рпм в деб
<aleksei`> странно, сделал папку ))))
<aleksei`> а сделал папку потому что я, лашара, параметр ему не задал ...
<andrex> гг
<tagezi> ни укого перворатора дома нет?
<tagezi> у меня соседи часа через 2 угоманяться, наверное, нужен будет им кайф продлить )
<aleksei`> шумят?
<andrex> музыку на всю катушку и пускай танцуют
<tagezi> так это они сейчас делают
<tagezi> а у меня жена спит.. да и мне завтра на работу
<andrex> отстрели соседей)
<aleksei`> сочувствую тебе, такие соседи - это беда
<tagezi> да не.. нужен перфаратор, и через пара ночей они съедут отсюда )
<aleksei`> если молодняк, то не съедут
<aleksei`> ))
<tagezi> да не.. они какуюто фигню слушают.. типа бониэм, и всё такое
<tagezi> так что им явно под 40 уже )
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> тогда тебе перфоратоор старый нужен, пошумней который
<tagezi> не, если бы они слушали айром мэйден, или асидиси, ну или на худой конец арию или корозию.. я бы им слова не сказал
<aleksei`> запиши им дисков, может у них нету просто
<tagezi> ага, вайфай тырить у них мозгов хватает, а музыку нормальную с рутрекера нет? )) неверю )
<aleksei`> гЫ, пароли вскрывают? )))
<tagezi> ну, кто-то переодически трафик занимает... впринципе мне побарабану, не жалко, безлимитка 20 мб\с, но ониже гады весь канал забивают
<aleksei`> у меня соседи тоже тырили, пока привязку по маку не сделал
<aleksei`> а канал забить торентами как нефиг ...
<tagezi> глупы они )) мас + ip и вайфаю всёравно какой комп )
<aleksei`> всмысле? ))
<tagezi> всмысле, если они прочухают твой мас, то выставляют у себя мас и ip теже что у тебя, и роутер будет их комп воспринимать как твой
<aleksei`> ну дык это прочухать надо
<tagezi> у когото из соседей сдают нервы уже
<aleksei`> пришли поинтересоваться нет ли у тебя перфлратора?))
<aleksei`> *перфоратора
<tagezi> не, побатареи барабанят
<aleksei`> tagezi, ты видеомонтажом занималься когда-нить?
<tagezi> aleksei`, не, так, вильм собирал по кускам, ничего серьёзного
<tagezi> паду я попробую поспать, всётаки
<tagezi> всем ночи
<aleksei`> спокойной
<aleksei`> andrex, тут?
<andrex> ну да
<aleksei`> отлично, может ты мне подскажешь что-нить кроме kdenlite?
<andrex> aleksei`, выбирай
<andrex> http://rus-linux.net/lib.php?name=MyLDP/mm/Videoediting/videoedit.html
<andrex> Open Movie Editor почти тоже самое что и лвутдштуы yj vtytt uk.xysq b gkfubyjr gj,jktt gjvjtve  b gjl uyjv jyj
<andrex> *kdenlines но менее глючный и плагинов поболее помоему  и под гном оно
<aleksei`> спасибо
<andrex> OpenShot ещё есть
<aleksei`> он не катит, переходов там почти нет
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ксттаи, если хочешь наблюдать за новыми или обновлениями расширений смотри тут https://extensions.gnome.org/review/
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-31
<iFalkorr> baronos: джанго освобожденного смотрел?
<baronos> iFalkorr: ага, классный фильм :)
<rapidsp> baronos: мясо наверное сплошное?
<baronos> rapidsp: в конце, да :D\)
<[Raiden]> привет
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> iFalkorr: даа, жду файнал серию дедков. мерля жаль отчасти :)
<[Raiden]> Перед смертью он решил сделать добро...
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> вы про ходячих? ))
<andrex> про ползячих
<baronos> чучше поздно, чем никогда :)
<baronos> л*
<[Raiden]> Я их называю мертвые ходюки
<[Raiden]> http://www.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_original/5/4/3/1780345.jpg
<baronos> во плоти ппц лажа, по крайней мере начало сзона неочем.
<baronos> +20 в тени, но небольшой южный ветер. вообщем классно на улице :P
<[Raiden]> у нас +5, слякоть и пасмурно
<Kyshtynbai> где плюс пять-то, Райден. Дубак на улице, хоть и не минус).
<[Raiden]> а рейнджеров HD никто не пусканул что бы не вылетали после наземной миссии?
<baronos> пока не получается(
<[Raiden]> Я может сча попробую. Другой билд нашел.
<[Raiden]> Вчера попалось http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e63wfRfQ1z0
<[Raiden]> большая страна была... http://img11.nnm.ru/0/d/b/4/b/4d6b7fbb945a52529a1b5326ce6.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: дай знать о работоспособности нового билда :)
<[Raiden]> качается пока не очень быстро. Потом скажу.
<laysman> Привет всем. Не подскажете, не могу найти на форуме, как заставить работать микрофон, встроенный в камеру. Камера работает, а микрофон нет :(
<[Raiden]> laysman: обычн опомогает запуск alsamixer или pavucontrol и дёрганье всег очто там  есть
<baronos> еще можно погуглить модель камеры + ubuntu
<laysman> а если я в убунту первые 2 часа, и alsamixer или pavucontrol для меня это непонятные команды? :D
<baronos> еще бывает в настройках звука во вкладке Вход не выбранно устройство микрофона.
<laysman> во вкладке Вход есть камера, просто выделить её и закрыть?
<baronos> да
<baronos> потом скажи че нить там в уровне записи должна активность быть
<laysman> да заработало, спасибо огромное :)
<baronos> незачто :)
<baronos> от как просто, и не надо ничего крутить :) а еще гном ругают :D
<CuHTe3> Да... с точки зрения простого пользователя Линукс здорово поменялся, сравнивая с 2007 годом
<[Raiden]> особенно если учесть широту понятия линукс...
<[Raiden]> Это понятие не редко вводит в заблуждение. МОжно прочитать что линукс используется в роутерах и топ 500 компьютерах, на серверах и вообще очень надёжный.
<[Raiden]> Только это всё по сути разные вещи, там только ядро одинаковое и то не совсем.
<CuHTe3> Каждый день что то обнавляется.. работа кипит =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Оптимист...
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0331/h_1364731634_5509486_9b9529ceae.jpeg
<CuHTe3> Очень радует то, что на новом ноуте все устройства поддерживаются... Установил и все работает...
<[Raiden]> А.. В этом плане да, некоторая движуха есть.
<CuHTe3> Пришлось только дрова nvidia и bumblebee поставить...
<CuHTe3> [Raiden]: Не в курсе как в клиентах dc++ расшарить определенную папку? А то расшаривается вся юзерская паппка как не задавай путь... во всех клиентах..
<CuHTe3> LinuxDC++ и EiskaltDC++ GTK
<[Raiden]> У меня EiskaltDC++ не гтк, могу показать скриншот. Ну или сам в настройках шаринг найди
<[Raiden]> мышкой ))
<CuHTe3> Странно, в qt все шарится нормально... )
<baronos> eiskalt лучше qt ставить, это едиственное, что из кути мне нравится :)
<baronos> artus: поставил тф2 на идле сервере и уже пару шмоток поймал :D
<iFalkorr> baronos: хватит читерить. будь как все. покупай за донат
<[Raiden]> Специально для бароноса. Что бы его ейскальт не скучал http://qt-apps.org/
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> iFalkorr: хыхы :D
<baronos> iFalkorr: от че поймал, надо? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-03-31.1364733859_shot.png :D
<iFalkorr> baronos: а я смотрю кино про блондинку со сковородкой
<baronos> iFalkorr: он так и называется?)
<[Raiden]> baronos: 2.832 прошла наземный квест
<[Raiden]> можно играть в лине...
<baronos> [Raiden]: торрент в студию :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: ну вашпе он рапунцель:)но блондинка со сковоровородкой точнее:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: ахаха, забавный мульт :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://rutor.org/torrent/264276
<[Raiden]> там пишут что ещё выходили билды, но я новее не нашел.
<artus> baronos, там рандом ) + ограничение в количестве шмоток в неделю, и вааще, мне их складывать некуда
<artus> baronos, и вааще. у тя ж интернетов нима
<baronos> artus: на идле 64 хватает
<[Raiden]> сча сейв из винды скопирую и продолжу )
<artus> фуууу, перад на канале :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0331/h_1364736453_4587518_1c28e7cc09.png
<[Raiden]> вот так и летаем...
<CuHTe3> [Raiden]: EiskaltDC++ из исходников собирали? У меня с репозитория скаченный постоянно вылетает, а из исходников make не работает...
<CuHTe3> Делаю все по инструкции
<baronos> какую ставишь с репоз. дев или стабл?
<[Raiden]> CuHTe3: 2.2.7 репы убунты, кути. Не вылетает. Собирал из исходников когда в убунте ещё небыло.
<[Raiden]> Для сборки из исходников принято читат ьREADME  и INSTALL + софт на кути часто собирается cmake
<CuHTe3> Может потому что 2.2.7-1
<[Raiden]> У меня та же версия.
<CuHTe3> Все делаю как в инстале.. cmake работает а make нет
<artus> а нафига тебе мейк если смейк есть?
<artus> и ваааще, че б из гита не собирать?
<CuHTe3> из гита
<[Raiden]> Попробуй сохрани файлик  хабами и грохни настройки.
<[Raiden]> МОжет падения как-то связаны с тем что ты запускал гтк версию ))
<[Raiden]> пусть папка пересоздатся.
<[Raiden]> или запускай с терминала и смотри какая ругань, а потом гугли.
<[Raiden]> судя по хомсайту на гугле, 2.2.7 последняя версия. Не вижу смысла собирать
<artus> да в дс вообще смысло мало сейчас
<[Raiden]> Ну, я пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> не часто , но бывает надо )
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати в винде тоже ейскальт
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Вот оно как.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> ктонить развлекался созданием .swf под линухом?
<tagezi> сегодня день тишины?))
<[Raiden]> похоже на то
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> Я в рейнджерах, 2.8хх не падает.
<[Raiden]> правда в этой версии астеройды с ума сходят , их дофига.
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, и тебе привет )))
<tagezi> я в игры не играю.. так что я из твоих свлов вообще ничего не понял )
<[Raiden]> такой квсест проходил кто-нить? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0331/h_1364753649_1784176_00a781dcf4.png
<tagezi> я нет ))
<snql> не правильно это все, когда после очередного обновления ядра падает видеодрайвер и не дает запустить систему
<snql> ведь сами заявили о дружелюбной системе, выходит обычному пользователю или домохозяйке вообще нельзя ничего трогать и анекдот про безопасный линукс для блондинки тут уже не прокатывает
<snql> конечно можно сказать какой морской демон меня заставил ставить проприетарщину, но ведь тормознутая система на оупенсорсных дрйверах никому как таковая не нужна
<snql> что скажете?
<[Raiden]> ты когда-нибудь слышал про dkms?
<[Raiden]> и надо как бы потрезвей размыщять. До дружелюбия ещё как д оальфы центавры.
<[Raiden]> + домохозяйке ваще над овыключать обновление ) Через пол года обновит
<tagezi> [Raiden], и не подумаю :з
<snql> слышал про dkms, но как видишь не прокатывает в данном случае
<[Raiden]> значит нет услвоий для работы. Например хидеров ядра и компилятора
<tagezi> snql, а ваще, главный принцип линукс ситем простой: ненравиться перепиши, имеешь право )
<[Raiden]> в прочем, это ничего не меняет. Линукс не для домохозяек. Или для тех домохозяек ,у которых ест ьк кому обратиться.
<tagezi> или для учень умных домохозяек )
<[Raiden]> вроде того )
<snql> каждой домохозяйке по облачной ос в дом
<snql> даешь перемены
<tagezi> прямо в мозг )
<tagezi> и с запретом на обновления.. вдруг чо сломает )
<[Raiden]> нужны просто устройства с двумя носителями. на одной ядро грузящее браузер, на другой даныне пользователя. И первый носител ьнеизменяемый
<[Raiden]> домохозяйкам хватит
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> угу.. вшить браузер в биос )
<snql> ну какие-нибудь одноклассники возле плиты на кухне можно было бы поставить
<tagezi> или в мурное ведро положить)
<tagezi> мусорное*
<[Raiden]> вообще я тоже помню что у меня в 12.10 драйвер не собирался сам. Видимо эт освязан очто не стоит пакет хеадерс без версии, не к текущему ядру ,а без номера ядра.
 * tagezi спать пора
<[Raiden]> вообещ я особо не интересовался
<[Raiden]> обновление рабочей системы без необходимости по сути - наживание проблем. реже - чаще лучше )
<snql> мы всегда стремимся к идеалу ) нам хорошо, а мы хотим еще лучше
 * tagezi несогласен
 * snql считает tagezi консерватором
<tagezi> угу, я консервирую... гриби по осени )) райдену помогаю, а то он не справляется, и к новому году не хватает )
<snql> а я то смотрю иногда, как грибочков наелись ^^
<snql> а вот оно что
 * snql осенило
<tagezi> осень всегда осеняет )
<snql> весна же )
<tagezi> может у вас и весна, а у нас закончился 59 день февраля
<artus> че там фринод кипишует радугой в нотисы ?
<Kyshtynbai> как пароль на ключ поменять ssh ? это вообще можно сделать, хлопцы?
<artus> сгенерь новый , проблема чтоль )
<Kyshtynbai> и то верно).
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя походу ssh-keygen -p .
<artus> нафига тебе пас на ключь?
<Kyshtynbai> фдруг флешку потеряю
<Kyshtynbai> хотя это, конечно, параноя.
<artus> ии че?
<artus> прибей на хосте куда ломишсо этот ключик и всех делов)
<artus> .ssh/authorized_keys для кого? ))
<Kyshtynbai> Да, действительно).
<Kyshtynbai> А вдруг какая свинья тайно скопирует, а я не узнаю?!
<Kyshtynbai> Шукта.
<Kyshtynbai> Шутка в смысле. Я паранойик, я даже ссх на нестандартный порт повесил.
<artus> ну репай по крону ip с которых авторизация идет) или стук-стук настрой) а ваще нафиг ты никому не здалсо)
<Kyshtynbai> Как-то раз глянул в auth.log и офигел как на несуществующих юзеров боты ломились. Отключил авторизацию по паролю, сделал по ключам (что ацки удобно оказалось) и порт перевесил).
<artus> да и ключик, нафига ты его с собой носиш?
<Kyshtynbai> а я и не нашу)))
<Kyshtynbai> Это я так).
<artus> sudo apt-get install   denyhosts и фсе, боты идут лесом )
<Kyshtynbai> меня сам факт их существования удивил. брутить не зная имя юзера это вообще за гранью добра и зла по-моему
<Kyshtynbai> Главное, если они есть, значит это как-то прокатывало же. прально?
<Kyshtynbai> Ужас).
<artus> ну я школоло по логам из месных ситей вылавливал и провам на отключение сдавал)
<Kyshtynbai> Гыгы прикольно)
<aleksei`> у меня на почтовике и на ссх постоянно брутят боты по юзерам несуществующим
<Kyshtynbai> дадада кстати на почтовик тоже
<artus> ибо нефиг фаервол брутить в офисе :D
<aleksei`> и на фтпшку тож ломятся )))
<Kyshtynbai> фтп включаю тока по празнекам когда фотки корешам передать нада.
<artus> aleksei`, openvpn спасет отца русской демократии)
<Kyshtynbai> да и то. гуглодиск быстрее.
<artus> благо он и на телефонках ща адекватен)
<aleksei`> artus,  ))
<aleksei`> кста у нас шлололо умные, через проксики пытаются брутить )))
<aleksei`> *школоло
<artus> да какие нафиг проксики, одно баловство
<Kyshtynbai> вот ещё чего не могу понят, откуда они берутся, октрытые прокси
<aleksei`> бесит, логи засирают
<Kyshtynbai> сами чтоле зарождаюцца.
<artus> там не брут а само растройство
<artus> Kyshtynbai, у меня гдет скрипт валялсо, который искал мне список проксей и проверял на валидность ))
<aleksei`> Kyshtynbai, так гугл список проксей выдаёт ))
<artus> даже сортировал по скорости доступа
<aleksei`> там и сокс5 даже
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе). Полезная вещь, в принципе.
<artus> да безполезная
<artus> проще фри впн заюзать
<Kyshtynbai> пптпд
<artus> ну али же купить за бакс в месяц впнко с патком серверов - и слать всех лесом
<aleksei`> проще через ай пи тейблс прокинуть айпишки нужные и пусть все идут лесом
<artus> хм. а ни у кого не завалялсо часом патченый под вайн сталкер первый?
<Kyshtynbai> Ой, не. Я тока в стимовские играюсь на линуксе, а так у меня хард на полке валяеццо с вендой.
<aleksei`> кста я на тф2 подсел немного )))
<artus> ну так то и у меня валяетцо, вчера биошок прошол какраз
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя было и стим запускал под вайном, кое-что даже запускалось).
<Kyshtynbai> Ууу биошок ничего так
<Kyshtynbai> Рельсы эти особенно прикольные.
<artus> aleksei`, неужели? я уже второй месяц не могу никого в кучу собрать в тф погамать)
<aleksei`> artus, а я буквально недавно стим поставил )))
<artus> купил контру - 3 раза побегал :D
<aleksei`> ну контра у меня купленная давно была, только вот мастдай лень было ставить
<aleksei`> бэтку 13.04 уже может юзал кто?
<artus> мазохисты кие нить наверно)
<aleksei`> )) ну я с позиции виртуалки спрашиваю )))
<artus> дык она ж в виртуалке со своей юнитей ваааще ниочем
<aleksei`> руки не доходят поставить
<aleksei`> artus, пошли чтоли в тф? ))
<artus> мм, мона
<aleksei`> отдельно или в мясо?
<artus> ахз, мона в крупповое
<aleksei`> только расскажи как нам вместе оказаться? а то я не знаю как там ))
<tagezi> скай вроде нахваливал 13.04
<artus> нки в стиме какой?
<aleksei`> artus, ник - aleksei
<aleksei`> tagezi, говоришь нахваливал? ))
<Kyshtynbai> а она на открытых ражеонах идет? впрочем щас попробую.
<artus> гуссев?
<aleksei`> artus, неа
<tagezi> aleksei`, ну, могу найти в логах точную фразу )
<aleksei`> tagezi, да я тебе верю ))
<artus> aleksei`, artusadm добавь
<artus> ато вас алексеев там вагон)
<tagezi> aleksei`, http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0401/h_1364761748_8196088_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> вчера говорили )
<aleksei`> artus, ты с бородой? )))
<artus> белой , в шляпе
<aleksei`> ты такой старый? )))
<artus> :)
<aleksei`> tagezi, приколько, двже лучше 12.10 )))
<tagezi> ну я пока не ставил
<tagezi> у меня чото вм не хочет дополнения ставить для гостево йос
<aleksei`> надо попробовать на досуге будет
<artus> ща обнов втянет
<aleksei`> у меня тож
<Nastya> привет всем
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Nastya> все спят?
<Nastya> Кстати, тут новость на слешдотком о том что линус устраивается на работу в майкрософт и будет участвовать в разработке  MSlinux
<Nastya> вроде не первое апреля блин
<Kyshtynbai> Как ж не первое то
<Kyshtynbai> Когда именно что первое.
<Nastya> ой, точно!
<tagezi> мдя, опять день идиотов во всей стране
<Kyshtynbai> а виджет для каиро док тем временм показывет минус три :( .
<Nastya> ну как бы все идиоты друг друга поздравляют
<Nastya> tagezi: поздравляю, коллега.
<Kyshtynbai> У нас таких дней полгода.
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai: С профессиональным праздником нас.
<Kyshtynbai> Ура.
<tagezi> ещё салют замутите тут
<Kyshtynbai> пыщь.
<tagezi> а я пока artus'а позову, ему скучно вроде было ))
<tagezi> блин.. убунта такая тормозная на вм ((( непонял что там скаю понравилось
<Nastya> а, шубись!.. Артус на подходе!
<Nastya> tagezi: блин.. убунта такая тормозная непонял что там скаю понравилось *фиксед*
<tagezi> Nastya, да, фраза вырваная из контекста
<Nastya> кстати а план9 уже кто то трогал?
<tagezi> здесь вроде разговоры об убунте
<tagezi> или ты всё 1 апреля не напразнуешься? ))
<Nastya> виртуалка на убунте так что топик
<Nastya> не я просто думаю чего в виртуалку поставить - кьюникс или план9
<artus> чекипишуем? кого наказывать? ))
<aleksei`> artus, ты всё?
<artus> да чето меня колбасит , надыть чаю попить
<artus> и пальцы деревянные) у меня холодно на кухне, я себе окно сломал ))
<Nastya> artus:  канал убунты одобряет твою тягу к снесению всех  Windows до которых ты можешь доятнуться.
<artus> зачем?
<Nastya> это инфернально
<Kyshtynbai> Никто случаес не знает, что такое S3TC texture support? Видать, проприетарные дрова хочет.
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai: стим?
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai: если да, то могу посоветовать http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864959336401282074/
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<aleksei`> блин, чёт kdenlive эффекты не накдывает на видео ((
<Nastya> вместо стима ставь лучше эклипс.
<Kyshtynbai> Ред Эклипс в смысле?
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси за ссылку, почитаем-с.
<Nastya> всмысле просто эклипс.
<Nastya> Eclipse IDE
<Kyshtynbai> Стоит, но я его не котирую
<Kyshtynbai> Я вообще иде не котирую
<Nastya> прямо все в емаксе?
<Kyshtynbai> Только вим только харкор. Только связи со стимом не вижу).
<Kyshtynbai> Я же не девелопер, много мне писать? Конфиги править да скрипты на перл
<Nastya> я как бы сидела на виме, но потом емакс со своими превью формул в латехе меня перетянул
<Kyshtynbai> Зачем тебе писать формулы в латехе?
<Nastya> Kyshtynbai: в диссер
<Kyshtynbai> аа. Дело хорошее.
<Nastya> вим так не умеет, а оно полезно
<Nastya> правда пришлось снести нафиг линукс так как матлаб под линукс окалазлся лох
<Kyshtynbai> Ну как бы да. Узкоспецифично, конечно.
<Kyshtynbai> в виртуалке бы запускала.
<tagezi> какждый выбирает сам в чем ему сидеть )
<Nastya> симулинк и так считает каждую симуляцию по часу (так как сраные индусы писали его на яве). а в виртуалке вообще lim(t)-> inf
<Nastya> мораль - не будте индусами
<tagezi> вопрос: причем тут мораль?
<Nastya> кстати, тут ребята подсказывают что квантовые компьютеры выпускают в продакшен
<Kyshtynbai> как тебя вообще занесло в это всё)? Да ещё с диссером. Лано б ещё бородатый мужык, а то дама, судя по всему).
<Nastya> ну во всем должна быть мораль.
<Nastya> я тут давно сижу. сначала мне говорили "линукс не для девушек". потом я устроилась рулить провайдером и толпой линуксоадсминов - аналитики канала попритихли. потом.. в общем долгая история
<Kyshtynbai> линукс-то ладно. я про математику, такую для которой матлаб нужен. Это ж тёмный ужас наверное.
<Nastya> да, это жесть, а чего делать?
<Nastya> мужиков то нормальных не найти - все самой приходится
<Kyshtynbai> Ну... есть Перельман например.
<tagezi> кубунта 13.04 вся в мелких ляпах )
<tagezi> хотя странно.. кеды там 4.10.1.. чото они не то перенесли туда.. или не так
<Nastya> перельман уже в другом измерении
<Nastya> а убунта вся в мелких багах
<Kyshtynbai> глянь какой там гном в репах плз.
<Nastya> я вот думаю попробовать ред хэт но не могу лицензию найти
<Kyshtynbai> да один хрен, линуксы методом установки софта только отличаются.
<Nastya> чур тебя!
<Nastya> линуксы отличаются качеством поддержки
<Nastya> и качеством сборки и еще много чем
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> Настя сегодня сжот ))
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: глянь плз какой гноме
<Kyshtynbai> в рпах в 13.04.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, сейчас стартанёт  и гляну )
<Kyshtynbai> ок) мерси.
<Nastya> кстати, я тут блекбери 10 посмотрела - она торт.
<Kyshtynbai> я вот думаю запилят они 3.8 новенький или нет в релиз.
<Nastya> Кстати скоро на рынке мобильных ос будет большйо передел
<Kyshtynbai> нокиа сдохнет
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<Nastya> эппл его похоже не переживет
<tagezi> скачалбы губунту и потыкал сам )) запилить то они могут, но противно пользоваться может будет )
<Nastya> нокия уже rest in piece. *зачеркнуто* rest in pieces
<tagezi> да, на рынке остануться одни китайцы
<Kyshtynbai> та надо качнуть, да.
<Kyshtynbai> ведройд неостановимо шагает по планете
<Nastya> то что сейчас элоп хочет построить новую компанию на обломках старой. Вполне может и получиться
<Nastya> кстати, как там убунта на телефонах? кто нить тыкал?
<Kyshtynbai> а товарищи продающие хреновы мобилы по 30 тыр... ну туда им и дорога ящитаю
<Kyshtynbai> Не не тыркал. но хочу на планшет попытаццо воткнуть.
<Nastya> аймобилка - торт. особенно пятая.
<Nastya> кстати тут я видела часы-телефон с блютузом и шлюхами. вроде на кикстартере проект подняли. Я хочу такое.
 * Kyshtynbai юзает нокия 2700 и доволен.
<Kyshtynbai> какого ж они размеру.
<Nastya> только надо чтою они к моей сумочке подходили
<Nastya> они размером с обычные часы (не шлюхи естественно)
<artus> @kick Nastya чето как то мимо кассы сии речи, ну совсем
<artus> @voice Kyshtynbai
<Kyshtynbai> Ладна, спать пойду) время полвторого, завтра в ноч выходить. весь день спать буду.
<Nastya> спок
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<Nastya> во http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-paper-watch-for-iphone-and-android/posts/
<Nastya> Lex_S: hi
<tagezi> artus, а как глянуть версию пакета в репах? )
<artus> apt-cache policy
<tagezi> artus, спасибо )
<Nastya> кстати, собирал кто  LFS?
<Nastya> сколько по времени занимает?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, короче... гном 3.4, а гном шел 3.6 )))
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0401/h_1364766228_6237101_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> лана, всем ночи
<aleksei`> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-24
<royek> Q
<Gambitmen> Всем привет нужна помощь
<Gambitmen> #xubuntu-ru
<Gambitmen> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Gambitmen> помогите с wifi соединение есть а инет не передается в чем причина
<royek> Q
<akuma_665> +Gambitmen, а через проводной есть выход в инет?
<chinya> привет
<chinya> народ весь инет исползал кто нить подскажет красивые свистоперделки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chinya: windows 8
<onbot> KDE :D
<chinya> день всем
<chinya> есть кто живой?
<SergeyIT> утра
<chinya> SergeyIT как украсить убунту 13.10 весь инет перерыл всё тоже самое хочу красивые свистоперделки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chinya: windows 8 красивые свистоперделки
<SergeyIT> краски акварельные - в любом магазине
<chinya> JohnDoe_71Rus ну его нах... виндовс 8
<SergeyIT> ... а свистелки не нужны
 * JohnDoe_71Rus помню были в школе..... медовые
<chinya> давай ещё дет сад вспомним ))))))
<SergeyIT> через месяц все равно обновишься и все по-новой
<chinya> мне надо на своём крутом компе проверить красивые темы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: не знаешь, netinstall xdsl соединение знает ?
<chinya> месяц хоть посмотрю
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, не пользовал, не знаю
<onbot> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет
<chinya> ну и что нового будет в 14.04 кто знает?
<onbot> баги
<JohnDoe_71Rus> onbot: рассказывают что надо modules=pppoe-udeb в командрой строке и будет щастье
<chinya> кто что подскажет хочу ещё 3-ю ось поставить  какую поставить?
<onbot> chinya: bsd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chinya: МСВС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chinya: Tizen
<SergeyIT> chinya, у тебя 3-х колесный велик?
<chinya> ща посмотрю
<chinya> SergeyIT не понял я тебя?
<SergeyIT> Ось - колесо - велосипед (ассоциативное мышление)
<chinya> 8-ми ядерный комп
<SergeyIT> и зачем он тебе?
<chinya> тебе зачем комп?
<SergeyIT> для работы
<SergeyIT> и немного для общения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: чаще на ось 2 колеса вешают
<SergeyIT> так независимая подвеска круче!
<chinya> хааааааа
<SergeyIT> chinya, ты пойми, сначала надо понять - зачем, а потом решать - что
<chinya> согласен
<chinya> давно я вас тут не был ребята ;)
<chinya> птица хоть залетает сюда?
<chinya> phoenix такой
<SergeyIT> давно не видел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> редкая птица долетает до середины форума
<chinya> теперь он мой сосед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по камере7
<chinya> гыыыыы
<chinya> по дому
<chinya> хочу слить БД сотовых операторов и никак не выходит у меня :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на рынок иди, там на дисках все есть
<SergeyIT> а надо?
<chinya> но не у нас в удмуртии в г.Воткинск :D у нас не чего такого нет
<chinya> SergeyIT надо батенька надо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ааа сам хочешь торговать. спрос то есть
<chinya> JohnDoe_71Rus я не могу никак слить так то
<chinya> вот изучаю lfi и rfi
<chinya> люди а вот почему в 13.10 wine тормозит,я не могу даже приложение друг вокруг запустить wine пижет типа произошла серьёзная ошибка
<SergeyIT> 13.10 багливая
<chinya> выход какой то есть?
<SergeyIT> на таком компе в виртуалке вин запусти и проблем не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> испльзовать родные программы
<chinya> не нехочу виртуалку вайн хочу
<SergeyIT> это ж костыль, не для всего подходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :) не хочу учиться,хочу жениЦа
<chinya> JohnDoe_71Rus не подкалывай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не провоцируй :-P
<SergeyIT> я вайн уже года 4 не видел
<chinya> понятно
<tagezi> chinya: а эти что не пожходят теперь для убунты? http://gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=100
<tagezi> думаю там наковырять можно что-нибудь.. и сделать из этого оригинальное.. типа иконки+коньки
<tagezi> хотя юнити не особо жалует сообщество, только космонавт его любит
<SergeyIT> наковырять и сделать что то багливое всегда можно... только нужно ли?
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Ну понг, и что?
<chinya> tagezi щас посмотрю
<chinya> юнити нафиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может есть кто, тесно работает с мониторами и матрицами?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я тесно работаю с матрицами )
<tagezi> могу найти минор, опредилитель, транспортировать матрицу, перемножить, сложить )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: TFT матрицы
<tagezi> не, такие не могу )
<tagezi> chinya: ну ты же не сказал что у тебя стоит )
<tagezi> есть ещё http://kde-look.org/
<tagezi> под кеды
<tagezi> ещё где-то подобное было заточеное под крысу, но я не помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще девиарт есть
<chinya> хрень там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сам нарисуй
<tagezi> ну да.. я согласен.. на гномоподобное можно только хрень ставить )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати сколько лет gtk и qt  в визуальной рисовалки тем так и нет
<tagezi> а как ты себе её представляешь? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как editor. визуально поменял фон панели/элемента и сразу увидел что к чему. потыкал "птички" и увидел как у элемента оформление изменилось.
<chinya> вот дожил забыл как обои поменять на кде я,куда что сделать хз,парни выручайте меня идиота :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правой мышой по десктопу
<tagezi> дада, как виндовсе )
<tagezi> только обои с оф сайта можно грузить прям из настройки )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: иногда хочется скрестить 2-3 темы. но когда залезаешь в код и начинаешь сравнивать .... кошмар
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это и так можно сделать.. оно есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фига. я например хочу изменить вид скрола, верхние нижние стрелки и само тело. визульно ничем не поменяешь
<tagezi> интересно как реализовать поведение заданое какойнибудь функцией в редакторе )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только в код лезть
<tagezi> эт потому что цвет из кода не вынесен, наверное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или например, окантовку/выделение кнопки на панели при наведении мыши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: это потому что скрол картинкой сделан.
<tagezi> ну может.. я глубока не лазил.. не нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я лазил
<tagezi> мне по дефолту почти всё устраивает
 * JohnDoe_71Rus почти никогда не любит дефолт
<tagezi> это ЮМ )
 * chinya бьётся башкой об системник
<chinya> что интересного будет в 14.04 кто может сказать?юнити сразу отпадает
<chinya> Не удалось открыть сессию для виртуальной машины wer.
<chinya> VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR. (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED).
<chinya> Код ошибки: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<chinya> Компонент: Console
<chinya> Интерфейс: IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}
<chinya> что может быть такое?
<chinya> Не удалось открыть сессию для виртуальной машины wer.
<chinya> VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR. (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED).
<chinya> Код ошибки: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<chinya> Компонент: Console
<chinya> Интерфейс: IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}
<oles__> chinya, VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED
<chinya> мды
<chinya> Не удалось открыть сессию для виртуальной машины wer.
<chinya> VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR. (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED).
<chinya> Код ошибки: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<chinya> Компонент: Console
<chinya> Интерфейс: IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}
<chinya> что это?
<tagezi> chinya: ты думаешь тут все слепые, или от мнагокраного повторения тебе становиться легче?
<chinya> народ кто нить ставил loic или hoic на убунту для ddos атак?
<astrobeglec> А за такие вопросы можно и "благодарность" трех или пятиэтажную из великорусского нецензурного схлопотать
<oles__> кул хацкеры на канале
<chinya> знаю,ссори
<chinya>  глупо с моей стороны было задать такой вопрос
<tagezi> ктонить значет аналоги prezi?
<tagezi> доброе утро всем )
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: куда уж там - утро будет через 7 часов и совсем не добрым)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker:  ну тогда тебе не доброго утра )
<astrobeglec> Доброй ночи
<tagezi> http://standardsandfreedom.net/index.php/2014/03/22/freshly-stable/
<tagezi> Charles-H. Schulz пытаеться все убедить что новые версии LO так же стабильны как и старые.. а разделение на "Свежий" и "Стабильный" просто для удобства пользователя =)
<tagezi> ню-ню, юзали - знаем =)
<tagezi> LO 4.2.2 до сих пор их экстима на дебиане не вышла.. только в убунту его могли сунуть по умолчанию )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-25
<n0wh3r3> всем привет, прошу помощи,  вероятнее всего после dist-upgrade ,не загружается рабочий стол, (xubuntu 13.10-19) не знаю даже как описать, все как будто засветлено, ярлыки не появляются, виден на заднем фоне conky, реакции на нажатия мышки по рабочему столу нет
<chinya> утро всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chinya: привет "свистелки, перделки, нескушные обои"
<chinya> не надо мне ужё их :D
<n0wh3r3> всем добрый день
<chinya> n0wh3r3 добрый
<akuma_665> test
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Есть контакт.
<Leagnus> Эх, на нелюбимую работу всё время уходит. А так бы хотелось получить сертиф. инженера РедХат и работать по этой специальности. Жизнь проходит - мечта уходит... *WALL*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по интернету это сертиф не получить?
<n0wh3r3> Leagnus, а кем работаешь то если не секрет?
<Leagnus> супервайзером с техуклоном
<n0wh3r3> <JohnDoe_71Rus> по интернету такие серты не дают, это копоративный уровень
<n0wh3r3> Leagnus, ну все на самом то деле от тебя зависит, я бы даже сказал дело в желании получить данный серт
<n0wh3r3> я вот тоже на жизнь пожалуюсь, есть серты, пишу на шарпе питоне си++ , куча всяких корочек по безопасности, а сижу и пишу код на 1с....hate it
<Leagnus> а мне приходится веб-мастерингом (php, мускул, джаваскрипт) заниматься +перспектива перехода на пайтоновский движок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: Монти Пайтон Циркус?
<Leagnus> *CRAZY*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Leagnus> движки на пайтон, как по мне, сейчас на той же стадии, что и альтернативные оболочки, WM: как ставишь из сырцов весьма убого выглядит
<n0wh3r3> Leagnus, поверь это гораздо лучше чем говнокодить рускими словами и пытаться вкурить как работают бухгалтеры
<Leagnus> а в чём 1С БД хранит, в постгре?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а на английские слова нельзя перейти?
<Leagnus> та там ключевики как в VB, только на русском
<n0wh3r3> Leagnus можно и в постгресе, но тут у нас вертится на мсскуле
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тут узнал что бы в excell формулы были на английском надо менять интерфейс офиса
<n0wh3r3> трудно смотреть на это все  дело, после питона то) ладно хоть последнее время шарп подзабылся
<Leagnus> в смысле, что нет развитых объектов, моделей?
<n0wh3r3> Leagnus, ну да с ооп там вообще проблемно) ну и тут уже многое было написано, так что переходить на англ. тут не вариант
<Leagnus> так оно всё и работает: садят на продукт, как на иглу, так что потом уже не спрыгнуть
<Leagnus> ребят, кто-нить Scite ковырял, не доделывал случайно? а то под Вынь ru-board ' овцы сделали из него игрушку
<tagezi> Leagnus: нафига тебе скат? )
<tagezi> нет ничего лучше старого доброго vi, и никогда, наверное, уже не будет
<Leagnus> ты о vim?
<andrex> !vi
<ubuntuhelp> Vi — стандартный текстовый редактор операционной системы UNIX, первую версию написал Билл Джой (Bill Joy) в 1976. Редактор vi построен на базе редактора командной строки ex. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15731.0
<andrex> !vim
<ubuntuhelp> Vim (сокр. от Vi Improved, произносится Вим) — свободный режимный текстовый редактор, созданный на основе более старого vi. Подробнее см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim
<Leagnus> хм, может и спрыгну со ската...
<Leagnus> чёт я не понял, что за клавиша такая "<leader>cc"
<Leagnus> это плаг NERDCommenter к Vimу
<chinya> @ernel
<chinya> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.13.7; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.14-rc8.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://distilleryimage3.ak.instagram.com/1ee53adab25911e3883d12b02091f087_8.jpg
<Leagnus> :-)
<chinya> !C
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='C'
<Leagnus> !vim
<ubuntuhelp> Vim (сокр. от Vi Improved, произносится Вим) — свободный режимный текстовый редактор, созданный на основе более старого vi. Подробнее см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim
<chinya> ух
<n0wh3r3> всем добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> Привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/debian/10319279
<Leagnus> а чё такое PPA
<[Raiden]> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<Leagnus> индивидуальные сборки
<tagezi> ну тут 2 стороны у медали.. действительно экстрималы получат способ убить систему 1 нажатием клаввиши, с другой стороны, наконец можно будет сделать нормальные общедаступные скрипты, которые будут убивать эту систему потихоньку
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> давно пора сделать один глобальный ппа для всех дистров, по типу ланчпада, в котором загрузил пакет и он скомпилился под всё что только возможно
<tagezi> а дальше сззб.. хошь ставь, не хошь не ставь
<teddyp1cker> ребята из росы
<teddyp1cker> сделали для таких случаев балайку
<teddyp1cker> которая умеет умно откатить все репы сторонние
<teddyp1cker> только там конечно rpm
<tagezi> ну, убунтовские пакеты можно переконвертить скриптом в дебиановские.. ума тут много не нужно...
<astrobeglec> Исходники - наше все!
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/klP6oG
<[Raiden]> У нас тоже есть такая балалайка. Называется ppa-purge
<teddyp1cker> фиксировать состояния нельзя
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё добавил, что для эксперементов очень подходят снапшоты на бтрфс.
<teddyp1cker> вернее их два
<teddyp1cker> текущее и то что после ppa-purge будет
<teddyp1cker> а они сделали чекпоинты и их много может быть
<[Raiden]> для автоматических чекпойнтов есть пакет apt-btrfs-snapshot
<teddyp1cker> это уже читерство - снэпшоты фс)
<teddyp1cker> а не дерева пакетов
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39383
<[Raiden]> опенсусе кстати, её будет предлагать по умолчанию в грядущем релизе
<tagezi> меня устраивает спаншот на флехе... поставил.. dd на флеху и делай с системай чо хош, хоть rm по корню под рутом )
<tagezi> блин, глюк нащёл в ЛО, не понимаю почему.. но в одном графике постоянно слетают цвета у диаграммы
<teddyp1cker> потому что lo
<teddyp1cker> забил на доки типа ворда - в линуксах это обязательно проблемы
<teddyp1cker> причем во времена openoffice 3х вроде легче было
<tagezi> нормально он докс открывает.. покрайне мере у меня проблем никогда не было
<tagezi> а баг в ods происходит
<teddyp1cker> по-настоящему тяжелые доки нигде кроме ворда нормально не открываются
<teddyp1cker> и в яблочном офисе тоже
<tagezi> по настоящему тяжелые - это доки от хомячков по 4 гигабайта каждый? )
<teddyp1cker> нет
<teddyp1cker> это отчеты для закачика
<teddyp1cker> с 5 колотитулами и фиг пойми каким выравниваем
<tagezi> закасщик просто ихне хочт открывать
<tagezi> у меня нормально всё открывает, даже со встатвками олеобъёктов, формулами.. и остальной шнягой которую туда так любят засовывать хомячки
<teddyp1cker> слава б-гу я этот гребанный отчет уже 3 месяц не вижу)
<teddyp1cker> диаграммки для а3 формата со сносками
<teddyp1cker> вклееные с особыми колонтитулами
<teddyp1cker> короче я за свободные доки
<teddyp1cker> а вот госконторы и большие и глуповатые конторы - им до фени)
<tagezi> ну, с госконторами уже начали судить некоторые особо хамоватые господины )
<tagezi> чем из омска, суд выйграл.. нада узнать как там опеляцыя прошла.. но думаю что никак )
<tagezi> чул*
<tagezi> блин
<tagezi> чел*
<tagezi> во
<Leagnus> > убунтовские пакеты можно переконвертить скриптом в дебиановские..
<Leagnus> что за скрипт?
<teddyp1cker> alien
<teddyp1cker> но по мне лучше уж checkinstall
<[Raiden]> все вопросы к tagezi , я не слышал про такой скрипт )
<[Raiden]> вполне возможно что алиен умеет и деб конфертить в деб , с учетом дистра. Н оя не слышал.
<tagezi> Leagnus: нахрена оно тебе.. лучше собрать с нуля.. во-первых, оно работать будет надёжнее, воторых работы примерно одинаково
<tagezi> сим конвертили в своё время.. пока он не стал пакеты под деб сам делать
<[Raiden]> Я как-то сам пробовал собрать пакет вайна из дебиан в убунте. И это вызвало массу проблем. И другие имена требуемых пакетов были и некотоыре патчи.
<tagezi> стим*
<[Raiden]> не всегда это легко
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-26
<fuss> привет, всем не спащим
<fuss> *спящим
<tagezi> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/767678-gnome-os-projects-seed-gnome-312-and-beyond
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39404 - ещё какое-то чудо
<tagezi> да, по пути кде пошли, только с гтк+ )
<tagezi> кстати.. убунту перехала на сустемд, походу..
<tagezi> покрайне мере пакеты от него ставяться
<[Raiden]> интересно )
<tagezi> не, стоит и systemd-services и upstart.. странно как-то.. нафига 2 сервиса начальной загрузки
<[Raiden]> наверное перейдут, вслед за дебиан
<[Raiden]> может не в этом году
<NoOova> доброе утро, господак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро добрым не бывает
<NoOova> что такое?
<NoOova> достаточно закинуться кружечкой свежесваренного кофе, и настроение сразу поднимется
<artus> думаеш?
<artus> чет я не верю что в такую рань сработает :)
<NoOova> Ну покрайней мере как ведро на голову оденется, мысленепробиваемое
<NoOova> как то так будет: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bi8TKZXIEAA2FEb.jpg
<artus> :)
<NoOova> У тебя есть твитор?
<artus> гдето валялся
<NoOova> Дай?
<artus> ммм, ща найду
<artus> artus_adm
<artus> шооо, спят фсе чтоль?
<NoOova> Вчера обновился до 13.10
<NoOova> Ничего не сломалось.
<artus> :)
<NoOova> Странно все это
<andrex> artus: бу!
<artus> andrex, андрюююшкаааааааа :D
<andrex> твоаристч генерал-майор, а не андрюшка :D
<artus> когда успел?
<andrex> пока спал
<artus> я знаю ток генерала алкоголя и майора шарикова :D
<andrex> а ну я сержантик
<andrex> ст сержантик
<artus> угу, самый ст сержантик
<artus> :D
<andrex> мясо вобщем
<artus> фаааршшшшш
<andrex> или так
<artus> как бы заставить себя выпить чаю, достать лисапед и ехать на работ , ээххх
<andrex> плеткой
<NoOova> Представь как клево на работе
<NoOova> как тебя отвлекают раз в минуту стабильно
<NoOova> как вокруг все ходят постоянно и шумно
<andrex> представляю, уже пол недели представляю
<andrex> тока представлять и осталось)
<artus> мммм, мне сегодня проводку разводить, я сам сегодня шуметь с перфом буду :)
<oles_> господа, а что за libeToken.so.8 такой?
<oles_> /usr/bin/eTSrv: error while loading shared libraries: libeToken.so.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oles_> и что самое интересное где его брать
<andrex> oles_: apt-file search libeToken.so.8
<oles_> andrex, неужели у тебя чтото нашлось?
<andrex> а ты случаем не с 1с возишся? или ключами?
<oles_> с ключами да
<oles_> но не с 1с
<andrex> на сайте etoken должны быть пакеты правда помоему в rpm
<andrex> либо на сайте крипто про
<oles_> andrex, поидее это какойто http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/ но до него я достучаться не могу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> УЭК прикручиваешь?
<andrex> тут ищи https://github.com/vilkov/overlay/tree/master/app-crypt/etoken-pkcs11-middleware
<oles_> етокен прикручиваю
<oles_> для впн
<andrex> я вот тоже както прикручивал, правда к крипто про, правда это было долго нудно, и не заработало)
<andrex> ключ увидел но работать с ним отказалсо гад
<oles_> да уж проблем не оберешься
<andrex> а поправленный крипто про они гады не давали
<andrex> на сайте был бажный только, вот и зависло все из-за какихто жопошников
<oles_> да мне комплект выдали, тут впринципе все есть только тоже падает
<andrex> нам как сказали все на токены переводить, и тутже цены на них в 2 раза скаканули
<oles_> о_О
<andrex> посути флешка на 32 кб или чуть поболее а стоит ужс прям
<oles_> это сколькол
<andrex> ну стоили 700 стали рубль с лишним нам надо было минимум 6ть штук
<oles_> мда чето перебор
<andrex> короче вобщем рублев 8 отдали за них
<andrex> и щас еще нада будет брать))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39405
<tagezi> ещё один чел научился компилировать Хромиум =))))
<astrobeglec> Внимание! Вопрос! Ситуация: имеется относительно свободное время, навыки программирования и острая потребность в финансах. Принято решение написать некоторое количество ПО за символические деньги (5-15 р./лицензию) или с формулировкой "подайте кто скÐ
<tagezi> astrobeglec: http://habrahabr.ru/post/147843/
<tagezi> astrobeglec: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1575879/ce210ec2
<only_you> tagezi: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1575884/f5970fce
<tagezi> only_you: у тебя пиджин?
<only_you> да
<tagezi> и у него пиджин, вот вы друг друга и видите
<only_you> хм..
<tagezi> все нормальные клиенты делят строну по 256 символов, а пиджин выплёвывает в одну
<only_you> из-за етого у тебя крякозябрі?
<tagezi> когда этот, готовый написать виндовс за 5 рублей вернётся, ожешь спросить )
<tagezi> угу..
<only_you> я думал, такое только из-за кодировок бівает
<tagezi> и ещё в некоторых клиентах тоже
<tagezi> ну в данном случае, только с кодировкой у него всё окей
<tagezi> точно*
<tagezi> там как-то завязано на конец строки.. у бота даже вроде подсказка по этому поводу раньше висела
<only_you> юзаю пиджин только из-за мультипротокольности
<only_you> irc + xmpp
<tagezi> ну, тут я не советчик.. а давно забил болт на все аси, толки, джаберы
<tagezi> у меня куасел стоит
<only_you> вижу)
<only_you> в кубунте куасел неплох
<only_you> а вот телепати контакт лист не отображает список контактов
<tagezi> ну, так.. в некоторых местах без пол литра кефира с первого раза не догнать )
<only_you> и не закрівается
<only_you> так и висит в памяти
<only_you> сірой очень
<tagezi> многим нравиться квирк
<only_you> монстр)
<tagezi> ещё есть что-то мультиплатформеное от русских
<tagezi> кутим
<tagezi> он вроде тоже жрёт всё подряд.. но мне он как-то не понравился
<astrobeglec> Сорри за кракозябры. Действительно с пиджина пишу. Счас разобью
<astrobeglec> Внимание! Вопрос!
<astrobeglec> Ситуация: имеется относительно свободное время, навыки программирования и острая потребность в финансах.
<astrobeglec> Принято решение написать некоторое количество ПО за символические деньги (5-15 р./лицензию) или с формулировкой "подайте кто сколько может".
<astrobeglec> Ненужный говнокод плодить не хочется, поэтому... Вопрос:
<astrobeglec> Кто подскажет какое ПО (малые программы) сейчас нужно? За какую программу лично Вы заплатили бы 15 рублей удобным способом?
<astrobeglec> У всех нормально отобразилось?
<only_you> astrobeglec: https://www.odesk.com/ и прочие сайті фриланса
<tagezi> astrobeglec: просто не пиши слишком длинные фразы
<tagezi> astrobeglec: а поповоду 15 рублей за лицензию.. это что бы хоть что-нить заработать нужно писать 1000 прог в день )
<tagezi> при 24 часововм рабочем дне это примерно 86 секунд на программу )
<[Raiden]> или 1 программу, но продавать 1000 лицензий в день
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> =))
<only_you> говнокод поставленій на конвеер
<only_you> парень к успеху идет)
<tagezi> китайцем хочет стать? )
<only_you> индусом)
<astrobeglec> Эх... only_you , столько признаний... Мужественный человек, мужественный ;-)
<only_you> обращайся)
<astrobeglec> Не китайцем, просто ситуация такая сложилась.
<only_you> фриланс
<only_you> ничего лучше посоветовать не могу
<astrobeglec> Кстати, как там Украина? Фриланс пробовал уже:
<astrobeglec> 1. Платная площадка (что по определению не подходит)
<only_you> хорошо, к успеху идем
<astrobeglec> 2. Неадекватные цены т.е. заказчик, например, считает, что 3000 за уникальный сайт (без CMS) - дорого.
<astrobeglec> 3. Большая конкуренция.
<astrobeglec> Вообще 20-30 запросов на разных досках оставляю, пока с нулевым успехом
<astrobeglec> имелось ввиду ежедневно
<astrobeglec> Фриланс за последние 8 лет во что-то не то переродился :-(
<tagezi> astrobeglec: пиши ппроги под андройд и айос и размещай их в шопах по 50 центов
<tagezi> проанализируй что людям больше всего нужно.. и пиши... )
<tagezi> можешь ещё разным говноблогерам расказывать про свои проги, они сами сделают халявную рекламму )
<teddyp1cker> astrobeglec: попробуй в том же gnome или kde задачки делать
<astrobeglec> Спасибо за советы
<teddyp1cker> просто странная мотивация - скажите что мне сделать за 5-15к
<tagezi> astrobeglec: кстати, а на чем ты программируешь?
<astrobeglec> Си (в том числе с плюсами), перловка. Для "за 5 минут на коленке" использую Basic. Понимаю SQL. Шаманю сайты (html, javascript, css).
<astrobeglec> Не кракозябрами?
<astrobeglec> Писал раньше только для себя (очень специфично), теперь думаю над коммерческим применением
<tagezi> васик?
<astrobeglec> Не угадал
<tagezi> vb6
<tagezi> как объектно ориентированый знаешь? )
<astrobeglec> Шестерка или gambas (в зависимости от платформы), сейчас думаю 2012 осваивать. ООП знаю
<astrobeglec> Сигналами и слотами тоже не удивишь
<tagezi> ну, я слотов в VB6 не знаю.. так что меня удивишь )
<astrobeglec> А это не в шестерке - механизм сигналов и слотов используется в C++
<tagezi> есть такое направление, бывает хорошая работа попадаеться плагины для экселя
<astrobeglec> Там встроенный VBA используется. Тоже периодически пользую
<astrobeglec> Хотя это изврат
<tagezi> ну глянь на сайтах предложения.. можешь чтонить сварганить... на инглише можешь посмотреть.. там работы часто оплачиваються раз 5-10 лучше чем у нас
<tagezi> правда тоже.. если человеку похрен что в коде, то дешего.. если он хочет сложный алгоритм и быстро работало, то платят хорошо
<tagezi> у тебя образование есть?
<astrobeglec> У меня с языками огромные проблемы. Точнее я могу только переводить с инглиша на русский.
<tagezi> ну и зря
<astrobeglec> Уже после просмотра статистики поисковиков и топов маркетов пара идеек нарисовалась
<astrobeglec> Это не "зря", а особенность мышления - 10-12 произвольных цифр запоминаю сходу, а слова нет
<tagezi> а на счет сайтов, я тебе могу сказать следующее.. чел находит того кто готов платить и ему нужен сат, и ищит идиота который готов на него работать и делать
<tagezi> часто ему школота нужна которым на сигареты не хватает
<astrobeglec> угу
<astrobeglec> Нашел конторку которая за 25 килорублей впаривает сайты на юкозе
<astrobeglec> Долго ржал...
<tagezi> у меня друг в прошлом году работу подкидывал, сат 70 рублей.. за работу отдал, сам 140 снимал.. пахал только я )
<astrobeglec> Ситуация достойная баша: сайт организации по разработке/продвижению сайтов написанный другой похожей организацией.
<astrobeglec> Которая имеет прайс от 25 килорублей - уникальный сайт на уникальной CMS
<astrobeglec> А либы тянуться с ucoz.ru
<tagezi> ну, эт тоже нормально..
<tagezi> вообще сделать страничку сейчас от 10 к стоит
<astrobeglec> И даже обязательная ссылка на обоих сайтах присутствует.
<tagezi> так что делаешь пару примеров сайтов с красивым дизайном и вешаеш объявы по 5 кр
<astrobeglec> У нас от 5к готовы делать
<tagezi> эм.. у нас это где?
<astrobeglec> Краснодарский край
<tagezi> москву - питер- казаньокучивай
<tagezi> на них ориентируйся.. у них денег много )
<tagezi> в дагестане интеренет магазин с нуля с сопровождением от 1000 рублей )
<astrobeglec> Да понял уже. Кстати парсинг (перенос) товаров по 0,75 р за позицию - нормально (при 50 тысячах позиций)
<astrobeglec> У нас скоро тоже такое будет :-(
<astrobeglec> забыл в предпоследнем вопрос поставить
<tagezi> ну, берёц делаешь движок, на основе свободного.. и продаёшь натягивая разные морды )
<astrobeglec> Сейчас еще смотрю отечественные кикстартеры, может что и запилю
<astrobeglec> У меня своих движков уже пяток лежит (под свои нужды), а 4 даже юзаются (правда мной, но все сайты "боевые")
<astrobeglec> Могу гордиться за 2 года взломов не знал. Сейчас джумлу осваиваю.
<tagezi> блогспот руит )
<tagezi> рулит* )
<astrobeglec> Кстати - есть прикольная технология движка. Идиотская - жуть, но работает классно
<tagezi> сейчас любят на питоне писать движки.. мода какая-то пошла
<tagezi> кстати питон для поддержки опенсорс проектов интересная штука, практически для всего можно плагины стряпать.. и работает быстрее чем жаба
<astrobeglec> Мои все на гибриде bash скриптов и перла. Питон в очереди на освоение
<astrobeglec> Учитывая любовь к консоли, после освоения перла на чем-то другом стремно писать
<tagezi> ну.. перл не всегда удобен, он же всётаки язык работы с текстами, а не число язык програмирования
<tagezi> тут если скриптовый, то php. Просто питон имеет возможность распространения в бинарниках.. тоесть можно делать закрытые проекты с обслуживанием
<tagezi> и довольно прост в освоении, его же придумывали в замен бесику, но с возможностями как у с++ )
<astrobeglec> Возможности плюсов таковы, что на них вселенная может быть написана
<astrobeglec> Насчет "текстовой" ориентированности перловки - заблуждение.
<astrobeglec> Кстати там есть интересная возможность - самонаписание скрипта.
<astrobeglec> перловка тоже в бинарник компилится, выигрыш по времени выполнения порядка 40%
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-27
<oles_> народ, как посмотреть список пакетов, которые зависят от указанного пакета?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в консоли или синаптике?
<oles_> не важно
<oles_> лучше в консоли конечно
<oles_> ну или хотябы как вывести список всех доступных пакеток, желательно без лишнего мусора
<oles_> в виде описания
<tagezi> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-distros.ru.html
<tagezi> прикольно.. убунту не поддерживает апт, а вот суся поддерживает )
<chinya> добрый всем
<chinya> подскажите как сделать чтоб убунту сама обновлялась
<tagezi> вопервых, это не нужно. Незачем делать из системы виндоус
<chinya> понял
<only_you> во-вторых, man cron )
<tagezi> нефиг давать вредные советы )
<tagezi> ненужно её автоматом обновлятся.. гамароя столько можно получить, что потом килотонная практальная свича не поможет
<tagezi> если настолько в лом обновляться.. то ставишь лтс, подписываешься на каконить канал по безопасности, и обновляешься после того как прилетит новость, что исправленна бешено дикая уезвимсть 50-летней давности
<chinya> ))))))
<only_you> баян, но все же https://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/10323217
<[Raiden]> да, баян
<only_you> коммент с лора: - Интересно, на чем будут планшеты. Если на BayTrail - дайте два. В каждую руку.
<only_you> =)
<only_you> дайте два, в каждую руку)
<[Raiden]> не унесёт
<[Raiden]> Я всё ещё являюсь сторонником андройда для планшетов. Хотя буду рад если каноникал сможет на этом заработать или хотя бы окупить затраты
<[Raiden]> хехе, гимп упал. Хорошо только открыл и ничего не делал
<tagezi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pqYiCpBsX0Y/UzRojT9dzdI/AAAAAAAABDw/Lr2Z40picPg/w898-h561-no/which_windows_am_i_running.jpeg
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> гипм упал? о_О ну ваще
<tagezi> не разу не падал.. уже и есго испортили
<tagezi> его*
<tagezi> кстати, да.. она определяет линух как винду 8.1 )
<tagezi> http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-ru/windows/which-operating-system
<only_you> ссори за офтоп
<only_you> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/1536570_610009782414169_1405811157_n.jpg
<only_you> гопники отлично украсят любую усадьбу и подчеркнут ваш статус)
<[Raiden]> http://im4.asset.yvimg.kz/userimages/niyazov/oGg4R42ULgW8o2lmr8Tn84Jq185wQR.jpg парк панфиловцев Алматы
<[Raiden]> На Украине уже бы снесли наверное.
<only_you> у нас только ленина сносят
<[Raiden]> http://www.e-news.in.ua/uploads/posts/1393148482_1.jpg
<only_you> кто ето
<[Raiden]> Памятник снесённый. Войну освободителю.
<only_you> не знаю. воині осободители разніе бівают
<[Raiden]> История доступна.
<only_you> он у нас вам на радость ваши Крім освобождают
<[Raiden]> для прочтения
<only_you> и еще по всей границе стоят "освободители"
<[Raiden]> К счастью украинцы не могут переписать её везде )
<only_you> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-final-beta.html
<[Raiden]> надо же, топик )
<only_you> а топик очень даже неплох)
<[Raiden]> ты уже на 14.04?
<only_you> давно
<only_you> убунта и кубунта
<[Raiden]> в кубунте что-нибудь заметно  про новый индексатор?
<only_you> на балу заменили
<only_you> но я всеравно ети аконади-непомуки(балу) отключаю
<only_you> пробовал с балу погонять
<only_you> пошуршало мин 5 диском
<only_you> работало куда бістрее, чем с непомуком
<only_you> с настроек только вібор каталогов, которіе не нужно индексировать и какой-то девелоперский режим
<tagezi> 5 минут? )
<tagezi> у меня часов 12 шуршал )
<tagezi> я думал он мне проц созжот нафиг )
<only_you> может баг
<only_you> и ето 5 мин на ноутбучном hdd
<tagezi> не знаю.. у меня вообще как-то странно себя 14.04 показывает
<tagezi> в пятницу словил баг с d-bas, во вторник кажется плазмойд от wi-fi отвалился..
<tagezi> может мне везёт просто так сильно
<chinya> что там када выйдет 14.04
<chinya> ?
<[Raiden]> в конце апреля
<chinya> ууууууууу долго
<only_you> 17 апреля
<[Raiden]> я думал попозже. Лень было смотреть
<only_you> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<tagezi> ох, ё.. сегодня уже 28
<tagezi> блин, старость не за горами
<[Raiden]> https://sasulca479b.mail.yandex.net/rdisk/d50ac06c36281c9e5659d71b1fcd6f7f/mpfs/o2ipJr0ZXhD-R6JW2Eg8hVKUZJqBQGXufEcHEZ3hP4PlyMMk8S8XhTuKpMqyGyhOTBBfSr_TWwc3icaR_ZZIfg==?uid=0&filename=DSC_0118.JPG&disposition=inline&hash=&limit=0&content_type=image%2Fjpeg&rtoken=6a00b9f0a681cd2d176d8f0f6eda96b3&rtimestamp=5334ac5b
<[Raiden]> ой, длинновато
<only_you> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/64954_1409423272654498_643289954_n.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Есть мнение что в дневное время они ег опоглащают тоже прилично
<[Raiden]> А настоящие легкие планеты - это болота и океан
<[Raiden]> только, я не пытался точн овыяснить )
<only_you> поглощают ночью и сами віделяют углекислій газ
<only_you> природа еще не пофиксила баг
<only_you> ждем патча
<tagezi> болота вы деляют ещё метан, который является парниковым газом
<tagezi> а от потепления климата наступают пустыни, которые губят растительность ))
<only_you> есть мнение, что каждіе 100 тіс. лет цикл повторяется
<only_you> и вот, как бі мі на пороге
<tagezi> ну, это да.. но человек реально вносит свою лепту раскачивая равновесие
<[Raiden]> Думаю нам хватит. Хотя китайцам бывает нехватает, смог там бывает что ппц - в новостях полно.
<tagezi> блин.. с женой в выходные смотрели фильм про ледняки.. помоему так и называется..
<only_you> когда деятельность человека наберет критическую массу раскачивания человека, природа вілечится от человека
<only_you> ой
<only_you> *раскачивания равновесия
<[Raiden]> Ледники конечно тают... Я ещё видел одно видео, там говорилось про концентрацию ртути в ледниках и на полюсах.
<[Raiden]> И в рыбе
<tagezi> обидно что сейчас нет реального решения проблеммы.. те зелёные решения, лет через 50 только станут по настоящему зелёными, но к этому времени эти решения засрут планету так, что быдет противно жить на ней
<tagezi> какнада одна из первых начала разрабатывать ветроэнергетику.. теперь она утыкана ржавеющими вышками, которые никто не хочет убирать.. ибоо нет типа бабла.. в итоге население за угольные и атомные станции, и им начхоть на зелень
<tagezi> канада*
<only_you> будем осваивать Марс
<only_you> потом засрем Марс, будем следующую искать
<tagezi> насамом деле достаточно просто ввести налоги нормальные на использование энергии, и сразу всё станет как у людей
<only_you> насамом деле нас уже 6 млрд, или больше
<tagezi> просто если ввести налоги, то в россии будет революция.. наши люди вообще не понимают нафига им береч природу.. им бы просто пожрать да потрахаться.. как кролики
<only_you> через год-два будет 7 млрд
<only_you> ну и т.д.
<tagezi> 7,2 милиарда
<only_you> банально ресурсов не хватит на всех
<only_you> ну в россии и так революция скоро будет)
<only_you> и вот люди слишком уж плодиться начали
<[Raiden]> На войну много ресурсов уходит, даже в мирное время.
<[Raiden]> Тот же авианосец амеровский покатался по черному морю и самолёты попускал. Там 1 запуск самолёта жрёт керосина немеряно
<[Raiden]> И ещё всем этим военным надо платить, а они по сути ничего не производят
<only_you> ну почему же
<tagezi> дада, в реактор их всех.. пользу приносить )
<only_you> чужую територию захватівают
<only_you> чем тебе не производство
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> потом газпром ставит там вішки и продает газ в европу
<tagezi> в крыму газ есть?
<only_you> про екологию и прочую модернизации економики опять думать не нужно
<only_you> пока газ есть откуда качать
<only_you> есть
<only_you> черное море же
<[Raiden]> Ну да, Крым отжали конечно. Это был единственный способ сохранить базу в Севастополе. Т.к.  крики про выгнать русских уже звучали. А в лице  Яроша это звучало вообще в отношении любых русских, не только базы.
<only_you> Shell там собирались свои вішки ставить
<only_you> но в связи с окупацией передумали
<[Raiden]> Кстати, я слышал что на балканах тоже есть месторождения газа и мб нефти. И все они под контролем США
<only_you> да, киселев, он прогрессирует
<[Raiden]> Я читал призыв яроша, а не пересказ киселёва.
<only_you> еще на Аляске есть
<[Raiden]> Путинизм всем надоел, привязались к киселёву.
<only_you> сегодня смотрел призів депутата краснодарсокго края ввести войска украині в краснодар
<tagezi> пока россии на нефтяногазовой игле тут ничего хорошего не будет.. она всю экономику тормозит
<only_you> а то там наших украинцев ущемляют
<only_you> tagezi: я о том же
<only_you> лучше бі пример с Нидерландов или Японии брали
<Leagnus> наступает средневековье...
<Leagnus> новое средневековье
<only_you> воистину
<only_you> да, то біл век гитлера, а теперь век путлера
<[Raiden]> only_you: А коменты под этим видео смотрел? Про депутата.
<only_you> нет
<[Raiden]> никто не поверил в это видео )
<only_you> так улібнуло просто)
<[Raiden]> А Ярош открытым текстом говорил, что русский имеет другую веру, не католическую и не ассимилируется. Поэтому надо прогонять или уничтожать.
<[Raiden]> И сейчас он 1 из кандитов в президенты украины
<only_you> да мало ли что там ярош говорил
<only_you> кто он такой
<only_you> даже не политик
<only_you> свою кандидатуру он не подал
<only_you> пока только заявление біло
<[Raiden]> Не был, до майдана ) А скоро может президентом стать.
<only_you> соц. опросі показівают, что его 1 процент населения поддерживает
<only_you> лидирует у нас порошенко
<only_you> больше 30 процентов
<tagezi> когда была вторая чеченская я в госпитале работал, в центральном, тогда тоже на западе говорили одно, в росии другое, а на деле было третье
<[Raiden]> ну если так то хорошо, может в будущем помирятся наши страны )
<only_you> думаю, не скоро теперь
<tagezi> политики они такие политики
<only_you> войска ваши все продолжают стягивать к границе
<[Raiden]> only_you: Ты смотришь просто украинское тв
<only_you> я разное тв смотрю
<tagezi> тв зло
<only_you> правда мало
<only_you> больше читаю
<only_you> или рабио слушаю
<only_you> но да, смотреть российское тв.. бог помиловал, не употребляю
<only_you> хотя.. казалось бі, причем здесь убунта (:
<[Raiden]> а у вас ег оне показывают )
<tagezi> а вы вечно на палитику сваливаетесь
<only_you> все пути ведут в политику)
<only_you> пару дней назад суд таки запретил путинскую пропаганду
<only_you> одобряю
<tagezi> нет, в политику ведут пути политиканов.. людям которым нечем заняться
<only_you> но по-инету то можно смотреть
<only_you> ну диванную политику нико еще не отменял)
<tagezi> всё что показывать по масресурсам пропаганда.. и правды там нет.. не важ но чьё оно
<only_you> http://zanogu.com/img/700/img-5822.jpg
<only_you> ну хуже бреда чем по вашему тв я не видел
<tagezi> каждый политик думает только о себе.. до народа ему начхать.. поттащит к себе поближе фанатиков и прёт куда хочет
<only_you> даже в том детской передаче пес на войну собрался
<tagezi> у меня нет тв )
<tagezi> не купил я как-то теле студию ещё )
<only_you> инет стрим на ютюбе зато есть)
<[Raiden]> Насчет ввода войск ничего не могу сказать. Пропаганда скорее всего. Хотя случаи просьб о вводе миротворческих войск в донбас были. Я видел на ютубе мужика с матюгальником, который просил ввести )
<only_you> )
<[Raiden]> Вероятность этого низка. Т.к. наше правительство считает, что целостность украины надо сохранить
<[Raiden]> без крыма правда
<only_you> вот только большая часть тех просящих приехали с россии
<tagezi> я тебе могу завтра изобразить мужика с матюгальником который просит ввести войска на марс, потому что марсиане там обижабт русских
<only_you> хотел о том же написать
<only_you> я могу завтра моехать в москву и просить украину, нато и сша ввести войска в москву, а то меня ущемляют
<tagezi> а если снимать под кыштымом, то даже марсианскую поверхность изобразить можно
<tagezi> там такие отвалы медной руды
<[Raiden]> Есть вероятность что люди сами начнут делиться на группировки и воевать. Без  рф. И чем дольше текущее правительство существует, тем вероятнее.  Хотя выборы президента не так далеко - может это что-то даст.
<tagezi> на украине выборы призидента - новый майдан
<tagezi> какойнить сусли завоняет что выборы не чесные.. и гопата которой делать нефиг встанет на брикады
<only_you> http://anticache.img0.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%A3%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%A0%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC-%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%86-1144673.jpeg
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aordYguhBOU
<only_you> если президент будет тупить, то да
<tagezi> будет тупить
<[Raiden]> вот это видео перечеркивает твою картинку
<tagezi> на украине с начала правления кучмы лидеры тупили
<[Raiden]> и это точно снимал не киселёв )
<only_you> будет торжественное возложение шин под администрацией президента и дальше по-накатаной
<only_you> нефиг терпеть уродов
<only_you> проштрафился, давай, досвидания
<tagezi> вам нужен умный чел.. который будет соображать, что народ нужно занимать работой.. пока человек работает, ему нет дела д брикад
<only_you> бандеровцев нету в природе
<only_you> ето миф, которім вас пугают
<tagezi> вон в москве, повозбухали против путика пару раз, потом им показали что будут в себири отрабатывать сверхурочные за едуюю и все разом утихли
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ny_CSeBxN3Y#t=311 - вот ещё, у вас теперь тв под контролем и врятли покажут
<only_you> поедь во Львов и поищи там бандеровцев
<only_you> если найдем, подарю тебе свой ноут
<only_you> tagezi: правильно, нужно всех в стойло поставить
<only_you> ибо не рабское ето дело, свою гражданскую позицию проявлять
<only_you> тв у нас свободное
<only_you> показівай что хочешь
<tagezi> ну.. я янукович мудак.. нужно было танками толпу ночью подавить.. репортёров на столбах повесить, и всё было бы нормально, и жилибы все дружно
<tagezi> тв нигде не свободное
<tagezi> не надо тут ляля )
<only_you> в донецке бились российские титушки с местніми донецкими
<[Raiden]> ну я не буду разубеждать. Свободное, так свободное. Я так не считаю и знаю украинцев котоыре так не считают
<only_you> ну посмотри украинское и сравним в российским
<only_you> окау
<[Raiden]> Народ скандирует не забудем не простим и правый сектор в тюрьму , на видео которое я кинул. Там все титушки?
<only_you> в кріму миллион россиян
<only_you> они тебе что хочешь будут скандировать
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а потом во вльвов спасаться )
<only_you> во-во)
<only_you> мой брат приютл в Киеве семью с кріма
<only_you> русских
<tagezi> вы как два дитя малых.. один верит в украину, другой в россию.. оба не понимаете что вас просто разводят
<only_you> сбежали от освободительніх росскийских войск в наш бандеровский Киев
<[Raiden]> У вас тв такое же свободное, как твоё мнение ) Все довольны, нет радикалов и только россияне демонстрации устаривают.
<only_you> радикалі везде есть
<[Raiden]> Но не везде у власти
<only_you> но разве ето повод нападать на чужую страну?
<only_you> у нас правій сектор не у власти
<only_you> о чем ті
<[Raiden]> а свобода?
<only_you> а что свобода
<tagezi> лан, вы когда закончите о политике, свисните.. я ещё наверное часик в сети буду )
<only_you> типичная националистическая партия
<only_you> ничего радикального там не вижу
<only_you> за них я не голосовал, если что
<only_you> тогда можешь не ждать))
<[Raiden]> А свобода, - это Тягнибок который на ветеранов орал , и те кто избивал директора первого канала, за то что правду показал.
<only_you> в слове национализм, т.е. любовь с своей стране нет ничего плохого, если что
<[Raiden]> Это такие же нацисты как и сектор и упа
<only_you> ето тот деректор перого национального которій показівал российскую пропаганду на гос. канале?
<only_you> думаю, прокуратура разберется
<only_you> но да, поступила свобода тупо
<[Raiden]> да, если для тебя то что реально происходит = пропаганда
<only_you> все осудили
<only_you> и рейтинг свободі упал низко, как никогда
<only_you> ну знаешь, в день, когда анексируют нашу територию, показівать концерт на красной площади, то да, ето верх цинизма
<only_you> ето из последнего
<only_you> я не защищаю свободу и не семпатизируй ни им не правому сектору
<only_you> я лишь о том, что анексировать чужую територию под любім предлогом ето зло
<only_you> и я костьми лягу, защищая свою страну от российскх окупантов
<only_you> так вот)
<only_you> я типичній киевский бандеровец)
<only_you> ем детей и палю беркут
<lukinfore> а в нац гвардию вступил?
<[Raiden]> Может быть. Но это уже свершившийся факт, по поводу крыма. А то из-за чего это произошло - всё ещё существует. Все эти люди лезут в правительство и на ключевые посты.
<only_you> не
<lukinfore> ганьба ж
<tagezi> http://russian.rt.com/article/25559#ixzz2xA7B9EeB
<only_you> я больше по вооруженнім силам украині
<only_you> служить в мвд ето не для меня
<lukinfore> резервист чтоли?
<only_you> военнообязаній
<[Raiden]> Ярош вообще возможно в чечне воевал. Не удивлюсь если он до кучи будет президентом украины. Учитывая то что было на майдане, то что происходи в ваших сми. Скорее всег ои выборы тоже будут лживыми :)
<lukinfore> в крыму кстати военкоматы первыми захватили
<only_you> у не7го рейтинг около 1 процента
<only_you> какой там президент
<only_you> порошенко віигрівает люого кандидата во втором туре
<only_you> кличко на втором месте
<only_you> тимошенко третья
<[Raiden]> Ну будем надеятся.
<only_you> яром и тягнибок где-то по 1-2 процента
<only_you> *ярош
<only_you> соц. опрос пару дней назад проводили
<[Raiden]> Мы тут на другом канале нашли интересный автомат, думаем что это ак12 поступил на вооружение
<[Raiden]> http://fototelegraf.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/zahvat-belbeka-12.jpg
<only_you> палец держит на спусковом крючке, если не ошибаюсь
<only_you> что является грубім нарушением
<only_you> и дуло по-вашим стандартам должно біть вниз направлено
<only_you> по-натовским вверх
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-28
<only_you> но не вперед или сторону
<[Raiden]> ну.. мы не знаем что он там делает. Это я не буду коментировать ) Я автомат хотел показать.
<[Raiden]> спать пора, у нас 4 часа.
<only_you> может в конвое идет
<only_you> офицер справа похож на нашего летчика
<only_you> правда, по какарде точно не определишь
<only_you> но форма у ввс такая же
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-AvxDgqR02RI/UzPjb8vM7iI/AAAAAAABVUM/hn7SHo82eCE/w300-h220-no/%25D0%25B3%25D0%25B8%25D1%2584%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B8-%25D0%25B2%25D0%25BE%25D0%25BB%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B8-%25D0%25BC%25D0%25B8%25D0%25BB%25D0%25BE%25D1%2582%25D0%25B0-447996.gif
<tagezi> эм
<only_you> и опущенній взгялд вниз
<only_you> возможноо пленній офицер ввс с бельбека
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/W6QwFR вот так
<only_you> обнимашки
<tagezi> классные  =)
<only_you> жаль, я в квартире живу
<only_you> а так себе собаку хочу
<tagezi> ну, я  тоже в квартире живу... и у меня есть собака )
<only_you> у меня тоже жила раньше в квартире.. ротвейлер служебній
<only_you> хорошие біли мебли
<only_you> немецкие
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-eBhZAKoLAqY/UercovNmxYI/AAAAAAAABzI/XxbswP9-dHM/w421-h561-no/IMG_8872.JPG
<tagezi> у меня породы Лапаухий хвостовёрт )
<only_you> теперь хочу Джек-рассел-терьера
<only_you> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Jack_Russell_Terrier2.jpg?uselang=ru
<only_you> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Russell_Terrier фотки там посмотри))
<tagezi> классные собаки.. только дрессировать нужно.. а то характер жуткий
<tagezi> но умные, говорят
<only_you> да, очень подвижніе и игривіе
<only_you> на месте не любят сидеть
<only_you> да и щенок стоит 2000 euro
<tagezi> 100 к рублей )
<tagezi> я себе фотик хочу, примерно в эту же цену )
<only_you> nikon d9000 наше все
<tagezi> нам нашего из пожара принесли.. у хозяина сука сгорела с щенятами, он один остался.. его на стройку выкинули.. там у корейцев отобрали.. ему меньше месяца было тогда
<tagezi> мы с женой поехали в поход в Хакасию.. в москве приходит смс что типа нам собаку нашли )) мы его только через месяц увидели
<only_you> я на бутілку вина віменял)
<tagezi> преданый.. и тихий.. одно плохо.. он когда был маленький, я с ним играм и рычал переодически.. он теперь тоже когда играет рычит.. в питере жили когда с собаками играть не мог, они бумали он агресивен
<tagezi> тут собаки вообще не обученые, фины бояться чужих собак обходят за версту
<only_you> нужно біло его программировать научить
<only_you> 4 лишние лапі не помешали бі)
<tagezi> чото я твоего фотика не найду в россии
<only_you> d90
<only_you> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikon_D90
<tagezi> на nikon.ru вообще зеркалок нет, только поносные мысльницы какието, которые будут орать тебе в глаз: "Я никон!"
<only_you> до 1к $
<tagezi> не, я хотел другой.. щас найду
<only_you> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/nikon-d90-kit
<only_you> скажи мне, вот чем тебе kde лучше, чем unity
<only_you> а то я никак не могу определиться)
<tagezi> это только райден считает что оно лучше
<tagezi> мне просто удобнее
<tagezi> d800
<tagezi> я хотел.. он блин подорожал
<only_you> ето уже хай-енд
<only_you> получше, чем мой
<only_you> лично не юзал
<only_you> но никон вообще нравится
<only_you> мой как-то больше для пейзажной сьемки
<tagezi> ну, я выбирал так что бы и жине и мне
<tagezi> жена больше макро любит, а я пейзаж
<only_you> я тоже пейзаж
<tagezi> но это всёравно пока мечта-мечта
<only_you> брал с магазина на сет
<only_you> *тест
<only_you> со всех вібрал на то время д90
<only_you> д800 тогда еще не біло
<tagezi> если мне на днюху подарят фотик, то он будет тысяч за 15 максимум.. со штатьником, а это так себе
<only_you> ну ето сугубо индивидуальній девайс
<only_you> нужно самому вібирать
<tagezi> d90 хороший.. мне он нравится..
<only_you> под задачи, так сказать
<tagezi> просто там помню с матрицей было не очень для макро, вроде
<tagezi> хотя Райдену пошлобы.. он от своего фотика на андройде пищит как снимает )))
<only_you> ))
<only_you> у меня nokia 1280
<only_you> на ней особо не поснимаешь)
<only_you> http://www.oteena.com/content/images/thumbs/0002049_nokia_1280.jpeg
<tagezi> мне новые нокии вообще не нравятся..
<only_you> на виндовсфоне? бог помиловал
<tagezi> ну у меня почти такоеже, чуть поновее )
<only_you> у люмий разве только камера хорошая
<only_you> что заметил, в германии ходят с телефонами поскромнее, чем в киеве)
<tagezi> да везде так.. если навороченый телефон то из СНГ
<tagezi> ин выпендриваться незачем.. да и некогда, они работают )
<tagezi> им*
<only_you> угу
<only_you> мой шеф с таким же ходит
<only_you> и ездит на старенькой бмв 89 года
<only_you> хотя, по з.п., мог бі себе и порш позволить
<tagezi> ну, у меня в семье нет айфона только у меня.. остальным по долгу работы нужно показывать что они деловые
<tagezi> эа совдеповская мода
<only_you> люди зациклені на материальном
<only_you> на западе другие ценности
<tagezi> ну у меня родня по жене не зацикленна, просто жрескод..
<tagezi> дрескод
<only_you> )
<tagezi> поэтому я могу себе позволить ходить с телефоном 10 летней давности со стёртыми клавишами, и никто этому значение не придаёт
<tagezi> хотя он подыхает уже
<tagezi> скоро менять придёться
<only_you> старій добрій ламповій телефон
<only_you> что может біть лучше
<only_you> в новіх смартфонах лопатах нет души)
<tagezi> угу, и бтр с гениратором за собой на верёвочки возить )
<only_you> ну лишняя батарея точно не помешает)
<only_you> а моя нокия месяц держит
<only_you> есть фонарик и радио
<only_you> что еще для счастья нужно
<only_you> звонить еще умеет)
<only_you> и в смс
<tagezi> ну, у меня нет фонарика
<only_you> пфф..
 * tagezi пытаеться найти в нём подобие консоли, что бы узнать модель и систему
<only_you> нужно какой-то код ввести
<only_you> он гуглится
<tagezi> у меня пецелёвый фонарик.. уже 6 лет.. только батарейки меняю..
<only_you> закупил себе килограмм нокий и не жалею
<only_you> до старости хватит
<tagezi> http://led-mix.ru/published/publicdata/H2OSPBRULEDMIX/attachments/SC/products_pictures/PETZL%20TIKKA%20XP_enl.jpg
<tagezi> вот такой )
<only_you> ну ті же везде с собой его не носишь, наверное
<tagezi> таких уже не выпускают.. сейчас второе покаление
<tagezi> да.. в кровать не беру )
<tagezi> когда в городе
<only_you> сейчас поколение светить екраном смартфона)
<tagezi> да ну нафиг.. мой в бестеневом режиме даёт 120 градусов угол так что книгу можно лежащёю на полу читать )
<tagezi> эти экраны не очем )
<only_you> ничего ті не понимаешь в пафое)
<only_you> *пафосе
<tagezi> http://www.keithfoskett.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/096-1024x768.jpg
<only_you> правда, говорят, подсвечивать в подворотне айфоном плохая примета
<tagezi> у жены вот такой
<only_you> туристі, что тут скажешь)
<tagezi> там ещё защитный чехол прилогается.. он как аварийный пазицыонируется.. но жена с ним в походы ходит
<tagezi> эт зависит от веса каратина, или наличия ледоруда )
<tagezi> блин, елайт сделали на резинке.. я отстаю от жизни (
<only_you> посоветуй рюкзак какой-то
<only_you> для походов
<only_you> на сколько литров даже не знаю
<tagezi> глянь татонку.. они тяжеловаты но обычно хорошо на спину садятся
<tagezi> юкон
<tagezi> щас
<tagezi> http://www.tatonka.com/Products/Backpacks-and-Bags/trekking/Yukon-70/1402
<tagezi> вообще и 60 литров хватает.. но всё зависит от опыта
<only_you> да, литров на 50-60 предполагал
<only_you> можно и 70
<only_you> тядело сказать, нету опіта)
<tagezi> http://www.deuter.com/DE/en/trekking/aircontact-65-plus-10-33462-45.html
<tagezi> вот это не плохое
<tagezi> короче по фирамам, татонка, дётер, фауда, ортерикс, оспрей
<only_you> вот только прайс не вижу там
<only_you> пасибо
<only_you> с
<tagezi> но мерь нормально.. проси загрузить келограмм на 20-25 его и ходи с ним, ну пол часа.. прочувствуй
<tagezi> вообще рбкзак это как ботинки.. очень индивидуально
<tagezi> у меня дётер старый патагония 60... стоил копейки, я когда его покупал весь питер перемерил, во всех магазинах, до 27 тысяч рюкзаки смотрел
<only_you> одену ботинки и рюкзак и похожу в магазине)
<tagezi> в итоге мне подошёл за 3,5 тысячи )
<tagezi> настроить ещё нужно правильно
<only_you> у меня сейчас ноунейм какой-то за 30 евро)
<tagezi> сейчас найду картинку по настройке
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/6jkhJ
<tagezi> это распределение веса в рбкзаке
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3tdrq
<tagezi> это последовательность настройки
<tagezi> блин, ошибок то сколько
<only_you> спасибо большое
<tagezi> да не зачто..
<tagezi> короче с поясом нужно чтобы он не давил на кости
<tagezi> там не пропужено
<tagezi> там "не" пропущено
<tagezi> противооткиды - это стяжки которые на центральной фотке показаны
<only_you> парашют проще упаковать)
<tagezi> там фишка в том что их нужно натягивать до тех пор пока не перестанет тянуть назад, но нужно следить чтобы лямки не давили на плечи и грудь
<tagezi> ну.. нет наверное, но фитростей много
<tagezi> х*
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-4GR6am3pFQA/UyndSxnVoSI/AAAAAAAAC2Q/zwhe2FGQxUg/s561-no/c05be879-6fb2-4b8c-9afa-3891fda6c0e0
<only_you> данке шон)
<only_you> пойду спать уже
<only_you> нескучной ночи
<tagezi> only_you: если найду нормальный слайд, пришлю.. без ошибок
<only_you> еще раз спасибо. ушел)
<tagezi> по поводу настройки рбкзака )
<tagezi> ночи
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
<astrobeglec> Чего все молчим? В такой-то праздник
<tagezi> утра
<chinya> всем привет в
<chinya> обновляю убунту в терминале пишет такоеW: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/tor64/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<chinya> что может быть это?
<only_you> а ссілка точно правильная?
<SergeyIT> нот фаунд
<only_you> ибо The requested URL /upubuntu-com/tor64/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages was not found on this server.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/tor64/ubuntu/dists/ нету там для sausy
<chinya> не найдено
<chinya> народ а я обновляюсь до 14.04
<chinya> стоит обновлятся?
<chinya> правда бета
<chinya> не получилось :(
<only_you> сижу месяца 3 на 14.04
<only_you> всем доволен
<[Raiden]> Каждый сам реашает
<only_you> попробуй, сам поймешь
<only_you> от железа многое зависит
<[Raiden]> chinya: идиальное время для конечного пользователя - где-нить месяц после релиза. Я бы сказал.  А так, каждый релиз готовность беты разная. И в бету могут входить бета-версии софта.
<chinya> ясно
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны может бысть скучн оили нечего делать. До кучи можно и багрепорты поотсылать )
<[Raiden]> В моей модификации убунты, на букву к, сча сделали автоматический крэш репорт.
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<SergeyIT> на 3 разных компах 14.04 с ноября... а сейчас лучше ставить заново, а не обновляться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера ставил на ноуте на флешку лубунту 1404. шустро, и во многих местах приятно в настройке. по сравнению с другими.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> знакомство было один вечер всего
<[Raiden]> лубунту наверное можно. Не часто релизится это де.
<[Raiden]> А с другими я бы подождал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> учитывая что это будет их первый lts
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотел стим поставить. но у меня amd64 и стим все пытался библиотеки i386 впихнуть. я не знаю, не будет ли конфликта
<[Raiden]> не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть можно ставить?
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере если стим под эту версию дистра
<[Raiden]> можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стим latest  с ихнего сайта. где взять стим конкретно под дистр не знаю
<only_you> в репах стим лежит
<only_you> steam:i386
<only_you> я еще libudev1:i386
<only_you> доустанавливал
<only_you> ибо в зависимостях нету
<only_you> а без него стим не запустился
<only_you> ругался на отсуствующие пакеті
<oles__> only_you, это в каких репах стим лежит?
<only_you> multiverse
<oles__> это шутка чтоли
<oles__> стим это который валв выпустил, его включили в официальные репозитарии убунты?
<only_you> http://ubuntuone.com/2eibgsTciOkm4y1Efijsam
<[Raiden]> Я посмотрел, в 14.х включили
<[Raiden]> oles__: Почему бы и нет. Его фактически под убунту и писали.
<[Raiden]> Там наверное я ег ои посмотрю ) Не ставил ещё. Игры до линукс добрались после тог окак я перестал быть геймером. )
<oles__> удивительно
<oles__> для меня это такое же поделие как скажем фотошоп
<oles__> или скайп
<[Raiden]> Я бы не отказался от фотошопа по умолчанию. А скайп есть в официальном репепартнёров каноникал
<[Raiden]> Открыли бы какой-нить 6 или 8 фотошоп, 10 летенй давности. ) Мне бы ег охватило.
<oles__> мало того что открыть его еще и портировать комуто придется
<oles__> явно адоб в этом не заинтересован
<[Raiden]> угу
<oles__> [Raiden], у меня кстати все чаще стали возникать проблемы с кривыми подписями пакетов в 12.04, просто палево какоето
<[Raiden]> Ну, подписи по идее можно проверить. Они могли и поменятся на реальные, учитывая что время
<[Raiden]> Ну и конкретно я ничег оне могу сказать, я пользуюсь только текущими версиями.
<oles__> [Raiden], а с чего им меняться то?
<[Raiden]> Откуда я знаю?
<[Raiden]> МОжет утечка какая произошла )
<[Raiden]> создай тему на форуме или погугли. Пробелмы с ключами обычно решаемы.
<[Raiden]> 1 из игр без стима ) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0328/h_1396011726_9333294_4c110ea0f5.png
<only_you> еще одна из игр без стима http://img0.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/full/%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%83%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B0-%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%88%D0%B0-%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0-398055.jpeg
<[Raiden]> да уж )
<only_you> рекомендую, чо)
<SergeyIT> only_you, гляди...  доиграешься
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0328/h_1396012161_7356807_e65b22b99d.png
<only_you> с етого и стоило начинать
<only_you> 0
<only_you> )
<avas> Всем доброго!
<avas> Подскажите если кто сталкивался - где находятся файды настроек дефолтного юзера ?
<avas> * файлы
<avas> Задача: при регистрации нового пользователя чтобы он запускался с заранее подготовленными настройками
<[Raiden]> /etc/skel
<[Raiden]> от слова скелетон
<avas> Raiden :) Спасибо огромное - то что надо !!!!!
<[Raiden]> нп
<[Raiden]> не обросший жирком каркас юзера ))
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/115144278171873077260/posts/C6z9E5bR8iv
<[Raiden]> Когда-то давно, в 2007 году ездили на пикник, на речку и плот попался http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0328/h_1396023318_8187828_da23556da6.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Клязьма. Влад. область.
<tagezi> у нас из онеги в финский залив кто-то сплавлялся на плоту из камер для билаза )
<tagezi> вообще сумасшествие запретить нельзя )
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-29
<l-ectrik> âñåì ïðèâ
<ubuntuhelp> l-ectrik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> утро всем
<avas> tagezi: и тебе не хворать
<Sergey_IT> утра
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у тебя уже уженать скоро нужно будет )
<tagezi> и*
<Sergey_IT> по солнцу то утро )
<tagezi> по солнцу утро в 6 часов утра )
<Sergey_IT> с 6:00 до 12:00
<tagezi> а день у тебя когда? )
<Sergey_IT> 12:00 - 18:00
<tagezi> тоесть вечер у тебя сегодня 3 часа длиться по солнцу? )
<Sergey_IT> вечер 18:00-24:00
<Sergey_IT> это объяснение для первоклассников )
<tagezi> как-то у тебя криво сутки распределены )
<Sergey_IT> ровно на 4 части
<Sergey_IT> как и год на 4 сезона
<tagezi> еси у тебя в 12 часов по солнцу полноч, а в 12 полдень, то получаеться что у тебя максимум ночи приходиться на начало ночи, а максимум дня на начало дня )
<Sergey_IT> так получается
<tagezi> не правильно это, не логично
<tagezi> если по естественному времени.. то с 3 до 9 утро, с 9 до 15 день, с 15 до 21 вечер, а с 21 до 3 ночь.. при делении на равные части...
<tagezi> если предположить что происходит естественное смещение времени в названии, то оно обычно составляет не более одной трети от периода, то есть, можно говорить что  утро начинаеться с 5 утра, день с 11,  вечер с 17, а ночь с 23
<Sergey_IT> обычно говорят в 10:00 утра или в 10:00 вечера
<aleksei`> добрыйдень
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как узнать, с какими ключами сбран пакет? конкретно hostapd. На одном железе, один конфиг но разные системы 10.04 и 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в последней hostapd не стартует
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nl80211: Could not configure driver mode
<[Raiden]> конфиг 1 и тот же?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, просто скопировал конфиг из одной системы в другую
<[Raiden]> опции спорки можено посмотреть в /de/bia/rules в исхониках пакета
<[Raiden]> хм, опечатки
<[Raiden]> /debian/riles
<[Raiden]> тфу ты. Спал мало , как зомби.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я думал потому что субота )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/zUP13qjg а как узнать какой драйвер используется для wifi? пробовал, как клиент цепляется и работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/5Nbwf1uG вот точнее свойства
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1289047
<[Raiden]> Если пореган - голосони за баг )
<[Raiden]> а то там 4 голоса
<[Raiden]> И я голосону до кучи. Теперь точно не перееду до релиза )
<[Raiden]> попробуй слить пакет из 13.10. Тут он рабочий. Я пользуюсь часто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага попробую
<Whitesquall> используемый модуль можно узнать в выводе lshw
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: от 13.10 запускается. но клиент не проходит авторизацию. пароль точно верный, в другой системе с таким же паролем работает
<[Raiden]> Интересно конечно и пугающе. Т.к. хостапд я тоже пользуюсь
<andrex> эх, умели все чтоли совсем...
<[Raiden]> Я даже не знаю, выше была тема про hostapd , толи больше никому не надо роме вопрошающего и меня, то ли реально вымерли )
<[Raiden]> кроме*
<andrex> а я не видел
<andrex> ща посмотримс
<[Raiden]> значит только ожил
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> да нада знцу вернуть будет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39426
<andrex> ну молодцы
<andrex> а я тотем пытаюсь под винду собрать
 * andrex извращун
<[Raiden]> а у меня в винде есть smplayer
<andrex> а мне он не нра
<andrex> тотем может кеш просмотреного видоса сохранить
<[Raiden]> извращун (c)
<andrex> !andrex is <reply> извращун!
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<Sergey_IT> !andrex
<ubuntuhelp> извращун!
<[Raiden]> Компания Nokia выпустила первое обновление для своего Android-смартфона Nokia X. Апдейт "весит" 16 МБ и позволяет изменять цвет плиток в пользовательском интерфейсе смартфона.
<Sergey_IT> цвет - это самое главное
<andrex> скора выпустят обновление которое позволит менять шрифт
<Sergey_IT> а у кого нокиа с андроидом?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю кто хотел бы купить. С 1 стороны нокиа и андройд может быть мечтой, с другой там тихий ужас перелопаченый и модели далеки от таких как 1020.
<[Raiden]> Говорят в китае был бешеный предзаказ
<Nismund> Доброй ночи. а вот вынужденно опробовал нокию 1320 с виндофоном последним. если честно - совсем недружественно к неискушенному пользователю.
<Nismund> ведроид проще
<Nismund> и как объяснить тетеньке в годах, что с последним обновлением оси залочили вход в инженерное меню по ##3282# и что теперь не включить принудительно 3G для ее любимого скайпа я не знаю)
<Nismund> так, что нокиа продолжает быть немечтой
<Nismund> Есичо - принудительно приходится ставить 3G не в мск/округе, а совсем даже за Уралом, в побережьях Карских морей. Иначе совсем интернету нет и можно не ждать.
<Leagnus> нужно провести медиумный сеанс с духом Теслы: испросить у него секрет передачи энергии на расстояния  *CRAZY*
<Nismund> надо провести гулаговский сеанс с телами создателей этой оси и испросить у них скорейшего выздоровления системы до полноценной
<Nismund> думаю - сие будет более действенно
<Nismund> Тесла был бы не против
<[Raiden]> Самая интересная легенда, про машину которая ездила и брала энергию якобы из эфира, из окружающей среды
<[Raiden]> И которую он уничтожил , когда сми объявили в сатанизме.
<Nismund> на духе коммунизма ездила, не иначе
<[Raiden]> обвинили*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-30
<adskifbiz> народ, а у меня на 12-04 цифра 8 поломалась. Такое бывает?
<adskifbiz> В часах и в броузере например, вместо восьмерки отображается крюкозябра. А остальные цифры на месте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Райдена не видели?
<[Raiden]> А тебе зачем?
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, а чего тебя в списке не было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне помощь в настройке hostapd нужна. взял пакет от 13ю10 он работает. Но другая проблема, клиент не получает адрес
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dnsmasq-dhcp[10173]: no address range available for DHCP request via wlan0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 14ю04
<[Raiden]> пришел только
<[Raiden]> мой dnsmasq.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179425/
<[Raiden]> из /etc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто в /etc или /etc/dnsmasq.d?
<[Raiden]> просто в /etc
<[Raiden]> /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179434/ - это может не подойти.
<[Raiden]>  /usr/local/scripts/wifi-start  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7179458/ скриптик на старт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в принципе похоже. клиент подключился, теперь осталось инет на клиенте получить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/n2qzBevW мой скрипт на запуск
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> и как работает такой стоп? :)
<[Raiden]> можешь кстати почитать про trap , ловить ctrl+c сигнал и по нему выполнять стоп. у меня просто 2 скрипта.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, ctrl+c и hostapd стопится а за ним дальше
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок. Я почему-то подумал что скрипт стопится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так, в терминале пинг есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет, отрабатывется восстановление настроек назад
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Yes! it work
<JohnDoe_71Rus> маркет андроидный это другая тема
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: понаблюдаю еще месяц как бы не поломали чего, и в принципе буду на компах обновлять. это я на флешке экспериментирую
<[Raiden]> понятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все что было, настроил и работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://postimg.org/image/g6o5cvlf1/ в квирке первая попавшаяся тема
<[Raiden]> у меня пара своих расцветок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто надо было по быстрому с тобой переговорить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это лубунта
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0330/h_1396189443_8703715_2749880042.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати с флешки sdhc шустро работает. я как то пробовал на обычной usb ставить 12.04. Так там гораздо хуже шевелится.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а тут в ноуте есть слот для карточек, но он не активен при загрузке. карточка тоже в usb через переходник
<uffs> Вечер
<uffs> Как мне разрешить юзеру биндиться к одному из портов меньше 1024?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно как нибудь узнать ip компа что светится в smb:// ?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-23
<mapp> :D
<baltrum> hi all
<mapp> hi
<baltrum> как дела, народ?
<piyavking> среднепаршиво, ггг
 * |Bot| says morning
<svetlana`> привет товариши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всех госпор в 17-м к стенке, а товарищей в 91-м
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *господ
<tagezi> утра всем
<svetlana`> привет tagezi
<neoromantique> Доброе время суток
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Fail!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг.
<serega527> Привет всем. Подскажите, на вашем опыте, как Ubuntu отноститься к SSD?
<chanyunfat> Здесь есть люди которые говорят на языке в котором 33 буквы
<chanyunfat> Алло
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<chanyunfat> Можно ли запустить в Kubuntu 12.10 World of Tanks ???
<SergeyIT> 12.10 уже не поддерживается... про танки не знаю
<chanyunfat> до какой версии нада обновиться ??
<GriefNorth> <chanyunfat>вообще крайняя 14.10
<qqwplost> Всем привет ребята, просьба есть небольшая помогите пожалуйста.
<qqwplost> У меня в браузере просит установить adobe
<qqwplost>  Вывод в приложение, а оно его не нашло
<qqwplost> Что делать? кто как установил?
<qqwplost> Мне ранееговорили как, я не совсем понял
<tagezi> qqwplost: привет
<tagezi> qqwplost: тебе для какого браузера вообще это нужно?
<tagezi> и для какой системы, а то я что-то в растерянности прям
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг.
<serega527> Привет всем. Подскажите, на вашем опыте, как Ubuntu отноститься к SSD?
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Failed!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Fail!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг понг понг...
<serega527> кто тут есть?
<_AMD_> я
<Like> Салют
<serega527> Есть что сказать по моему вопросу?
<Like> Хотя бы тут Русские водятся??
<serega527> привет!
<Like> ООооо
<Like> Русские!!
<Like> Хлопцы
<serega527> Подскажите, на вашем опыте, как Ubuntu отноститься к SSD?
<Like> мать вашу. Задолбали буржуи
<Like> тихо то как...
<Like> Все спят уже?
<_AMD_> не все
<_AMD_> у этого XChat можно включить звуковые оповещания?
<Like> Господа, такой вопрос.. пользуется ли кто одноплатниками?
<Like> На подобии Cubieboard
<serega527> зайду позже
<tagezi> serega527: привет
<serega527> привет
<serega527> как дела?
<tagezi> serega527: почитай правила канала, так на всякий случай, чтобы не было вопросов потом
<serega527> понял. злоупотребил.
<serega527> вы куратор?
<tagezi> ну, можн и так сказать
<serega527> а что именно я нарушил?
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<qqwplost> мне для мазилы, и для хрома
<qqwplost> с обоих пробывал оба просят adobe утсановить
<serega527> это я читал и уяснил. впредь не буду так настойчив.
<tagezi> lkz [hjvf vj;yj gthth gjcnfdbnm
<tagezi> для хромиума можно пепер поставить
<tagezi> qqwplost: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<tagezi> если у тебя 14.04 конечно
<_AMD_> ubuntuhelp, здесь можно звуковые оповещания включить?
<_AMD_> или это бот? Лол
<tagezi> _AMD_: тебе нужна справка по прогламме, а не бот
<serega527> AMD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<_AMD_> я уже нашел
<serega527> поделитесь, пожалуйста, решением. я тоже в поиске его.
<qqwplost> да у меня именно такая версия
<qqwplost> сейчас попробую
<_AMD_> Настройка > Установки > Общение > Предупреждения
<qqwplost> он как я понял автоматически устанавливается?
<serega527> AMD, спасибо!
<qqwplost> Спасибо, помогло. Признателен
<qqwplost> ребята можете поделться ссылкой на viber Ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> а это что такое?
<_AMD_> lol
<serega527> аналог скайпа, надо понимать
<_AMD_> http://download.cdn.viber.com/cdn/desktop/Linux/viber.deb
<qqwplost> можно и так сказать аналог скайпа
<qqwplost> сейчас посмотрю
<qqwplost> она на идет с 32-ух бит?
<qqwplost> только 64?
<_AMD_> 32х еще кто-то использует?
<_AMD_> srsly?
<qqwplost> Мне пишет "неправильная архитектура "amd64" я используя 32 ))
<_AMD_> на 32х нету вроде бы
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229655.60
<_AMD_> мб только исходники где-то лежат, так с них попробовать собрать. Хотя я такое не практикую
<Sergey_IT> и далее в гугле
<qqwplost> спасибо за информацию. Попробую поискать.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Есть контакт.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Fail!
<serega527> добрый вечер. есть кто тут?
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-24
<tagezi> утра всем
<Voodoo_Tro> утра
<andrex> вечера :D
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.19.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.0-rc5.
<andrex> както резко они на 4 переходят)
<andrex> там вроде кроме дров нифига не поправилось
<Voodoo_Tro> уже 4-й?
<andrex> еще не уже
<Voodoo_Tro> херасе. может я что пропустил? у меня все еще 3.16
<bacbka> Добрый вечер
<serega527> приветствую
<bacbka> Не подскажите,как с помощью терминала создать перечень файлов с различием в одну букву или цифру
<bacbka> Например file1 file2 file3 и т.д. до определенного числа
<serega527> я не знаю, сейчас гуру подтянутся
<bacbka> )
<bacbka> Может быть кто-нибудь еще подскажет?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-25
 * |Bot| says morning
<serega527> добрый день. кто тут есть? мне нужен совет. как узнать, какой dns используется в данный момент?
<serega527> разобрался. у меня роутер на openwrt: в консоли набрал ifconfig. там посмотрел.
<Denver79> при подключенни второго монитора к ноутбуку на убунте 14.10 с AMD Catalyst™ 14.12 картинка сбивается по горизонтале и мигают оба экрана. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким косяком?
<Anton2d> Да постоянно на всех убунтах начиная по-моему с 12-й, многомониторная конфа глючит - и всегда по разному, с разными видюхами и де.
<Anton2d> И лечится у всех по разному, долго, упорно с бубнами и гуглями.
<Anton2d> вот до 11-й версии всё как часы работало, ну там и гном был еще правильный ;)
<Denver79> :-(
<Sergey_IT> как с sinhala в utf32 работать в линуксе?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-26
 * |Bot| says morning
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<serega527> доброго
<serega527> друзья, кто-нибудь использует роутер с openwrt? Интересует настройка интернета через l2tp на нём. Нет ли там проблем с пробросом портои и белым ip?
<serega527> #портов
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг.
<witwicky> Привет.
<serega527> привет!
<witwicky> Ну хотя бы тут в питон-скриптах что-нибудь понимают? )
<serega527> я нет(
<witwicky> Или hexchat + linux.
<SergeyIT1> а чего там понимать то?
<witwicky> SergeyIT1: https://cryptobin.org/x0898227 // IZ3pWigxh7iBEYrhyCTr8oBuWVSIrxlI9qFxWsz3pjX79cY5XInA0O9e8EEzI7Ty
<witwicky> Вот этот скрипт будет писать по команде /test "слово" в канал: !test "написанное слово". Просто как пример сделал. Команда работает, но во вкладке сервера в hexchat пишет :Unknown command
<witwicky> Так вот, либо какая то проблема hexchat, либо со скриптом что-то не так.
<SergeyIT1> попробуй методом исключения
<witwicky> Надо бы ещё на hexchat канале спросить, там должны знать.
<SergeyIT1> так сокращай скрипт пока ошибка не исчезнет
<|rapidsp|> ))
<serega527> добрый вечер!
<BarsSc> здаров
<serega527> кто пользуется blacklist"ом для торрент клиента?
<serega527> hello! Which is the best blocklist for Transmission?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-27
 * |Bot| morning
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> и тебе того же
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<astrobeglec> Ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-28
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> вечера
<andrex> хех нада 15.4 пощупать...
<andrex> вот дебильная бубунта do-release -d а оно мне обновило до 14.10
<tagezi> andrex: может просто нужно 2 раза подряд? )
<andrex> ну какбы нет
<andrex> темболее с лтс на лтс сразу обновляет
<andrex> ладно попер я работать
<VMV> привет всем
<VMV> подскажите кто-нибудь, как переустановить установленную систему командами в консоли?)
<VMV> т.е. какие файлы основные, и тянут за собой все остальное, в случае с убунтой, например?)
<aleksei`> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-29
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Failed!
<serega527> доброго дня. кто подключал usb модем yota к ubuntu 14.04? трудно ли его завести там? благодарен за любую помощь!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Есть контакт.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> serega527: воткнул и юзай
<andrex> все
<andrex> он определяется как сетевая карта
<andrex> такшто нигде кроме роутеров и древних осей с ним танцев с бубном не должно быть
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> утра
<astrobeglec> Дня
<infocom-14> 454
<ubuntu-studio> при запуске системы просит пароль ---ввожу но не принимает......  можно десяткираз вводит свой пароль и всё равно дальше окна ввода пароля не идёт
<ubuntu-studio> проводил сброс через граб не помогло
<Sergey_IT> alt+ctrl+1 и там залогиниться попробуй
<Sergey_IT> .. +F1..
<Sergey_IT> может русский выбран или caps lock нажат
<Sergey_IT> и когда произошло?
<ubuntu-studio> произошло после того как зашёл в управление учётными записями и снял галоску запрос пааролы при входе
<ubuntu-studio> а тот метод я уже пробовал только не F1, a F2
<ubuntu-studio> a c F1 не пробовал
<ubuntu-studio> пробовал поиграть и с капслоком и с раскоадками не в том дело
<UNIm951> ubuntu-studio: недавно систему с 32-бит на 64 не переводил?
<ubuntu-studio> нет - у меняя она и есть 64 битная - процессор 64 битный и я потому установил 6
<ubuntu-studio>  64 битнуюОС
<ubuntu-studio> я впринцыпе наней проработал с начала декабря - очень неплохая система
<ubuntu-studio> ОС
<ubuntu-studio> а тут набоело каждый раз вводит пароль при старте)))  особенно при перезагрузках
<UNIm951> ubuntu-studio:  попробуй перезагрузиться в режим восстановления и от рута запустить иксы. Далее в в управлении учетными записями сними эту гал гу для юзера
<ubuntu-studio> вот и потянулся....
<ubuntu-studio> кстати есть ещё особеность -  когда устанавливал то выбрал также и шифрование диска....так что когда стартует система приходилось дважды вводить пароли
<ubuntu-studio> презаггрузиться я смогу, поскольку таким образом пробовал менять пароль .....   но а вот такое понятие как "от рута загрузить иксы"  это нужно мне знать куда конкретно какие конкретно команды........
<ubuntu-studio> вот так я сбрасывал пароль http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/sbros-parolya-ubuntu.html
<ubuntu-studio> потом вернул обратно потому что неподействовало
<Sergey_IT> интересно, зачем шифровал, если вход без пароля? Чтобы любой зашел... нонсенс
<ubuntu-studio> шифровал диск для большей безопасности в сети (так при у становке и написанно было, что шифорвание увеличивает безопасность в сети)
<ubuntu-studio> а вот учётную запись впринципе кодировал пока был в недоверительном окружении
<Sergey_IT> ... не вижу смысла в шифровании и никогда не использовал
<ubuntu-studio> ну что тут скажешь.... я повёлся на то что написали создатели сборки
<ubuntu-studio> кстати я понял что такое иксы
<ubuntu-studio> я это делал когда пытался входить через alt+ctrl+F2   то получил только чёрный экран
<ubuntu-studio> вот это ещё не пробовал alt+ctrl+F1
<ubuntu-studio> в чём там разница однако
<ubuntu-studio> чтоже попробую сейчас перегрузиться и врежиме восстановления те иксы запустить...может атк что топоможет....
<UNIm95> А у тебя точно убунта?
<ubuntu-studio> убунта студия
<ubuntu-studio> https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: а что у тебя на Ctrl+alt+f1? иксы?
<ubuntu-studio> f1  не пробовал f2 пробовал
<ubuntu-studio> щас попробую f1
<MuxaCb_NL> Привет Всем! Возник вопрос - нужен ли SWOP на SSD диске?Приобрёл SSD 30Gb и встал вопрос разметки сколько под SWOP и диск / ? Под home планирую не больше 5-6 Gb,т.к. для home будет HDD на 500 Gb... Какие будут мнения?
<UNIm95> MuxaCb_NL:  RAM сколько?
<MuxaCb_NL> RAM 3 Gb
<UNIm95> Ноут? Стационар?
<UNIm95> MuxaCb_NL:  Ноут? Стационар?
<MuxaCb_NL> Да ,ноут HP Pavilion dv5
<UNIm95> Если нужен спящий режим то на hdd выдели гигов 4-5. Так же сразу делай /home на hdd
<UNIm95> А ssd для системы
<UNIm95> Хоят у меня опыта с ssd мало
<UNIm95> Хотя*
<UNIm95> MuxaCb_NL:
<MuxaCb_NL> Да,я так и хочу - SSD для системы ,только как правильно разбить?Спящий режим использую редко.На SSD оставить под Home 5-6 Gb,только для того чтобы иногда сбросить данные с DVD диска,т.к. второй HDD будет стоять в слоте для DVD - привода,и иногда вытаскив
<MuxaCb_NL> аться .когда нужен оптический привод...
<MuxaCb_NL> Сколько отводить под своп на SSD?
<MuxaCb_NL> или вообще сделать 0 ?
<UNIm95> Ё
<UNIm95> Так ты винт доставать хочешь.
<UNIm95> Я об этом не думал от слова совсем.
<UNIm95> Когда начинал работать с линухом пользовался /home размером ~10Гб. Места не хватало
<UNIm95> из-за кэшей браузера/почтовика и прочего
<UNIm95> В таком случае надо жить без свопа. Однако 3 гб рам это мало.
<MuxaCb_NL> ПЕриодически доставать HDD из кармана для DVD -- привода.А SSD будет постоянно в слоте для винтов...
<UNIm95> Очень мало
<UNIm95> Хром иногда в одно рыло 4 жрёт.
<MuxaCb_NL> Да ,понимаю ,что 3 мало,но со временем докуплю...
<MuxaCb_NL> В данный  момент интересует swop...
<Sergey_IT> мне 2 Гб хватает :-(
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  мне тоже лет 5 хватало. Потом виртуалки, 10-20 страниц вкладок в браузере.
<UNIm95> И система начинало тормозить
<UNIm95> MuxaCb_NL: Советую вообще без свопа
<UNIm95> Только Срочно доращивай рам.
<MuxaCb_NL>  Я так понимаю ,если своп 0,то 30Gb(свободно 27.7) диск должен выглядеть примерно так - / ~21 Gb ,swop - ~0, home - всё остальное - ~6,7 Gb
<UNIm95> MuxaCb_NL:  Лучше разбей пополам / и /home
<MuxaCb_NL> ХрШ,Спасибо буду попробовать...
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, сейчас на нетбуке FF до 10 вкладок и виртуалка с ХР - хватает
<Sergey_IT> и ssd 256 Гб
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: У меня в виртуалках софт для явы бегает
<UNIm95> а ява жрёт память без остановки.
<Sergey_IT> запустил еще qtcreator - 1 Гб занято
<Sergey_IT> при компиляции до 1.2 доходит
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Мне для виртуалки надо 2гб+ рам выделять
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, надо, значит надо, задачи разные, мне хватает...
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  к сожалению софт не оптимизируют. От слова совсем не оптимизируют. В результате софт жрет всё больше и больше =(
<ubuntu-studio> есть тут кто то из тех кто мне советовал ?
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio:  да хз.
<ubuntu-studio> вобщим попробовал через ctrl+alt+f1   и через рековери и в итоге решил просто записать на видео то что в реалности происходило....  сейчас загружается...скину ссылку
<Guest12030> ,
<Guest12030> hi all, почему Xvfb :1 -screen 0 1024x768x24 -extension RANDR никак не реагирует?
<ubuntu-studio> видео загрузилось , обрабатывается щас скину
<ubuntu-studio> https://vk.com/video?section=upload&z=video250143506_171160630%2Falbum250143506
<Sergey_IT> ubuntu-studio, F1... F6 одинаковые консоли (почитали бы хоть что-то про линукс)
<Sergey_IT> а в ВК я не зарегистрирован
<ubuntu-studio> просмотр и без регистрации возможен
<Sergey_IT> кликаю на ссылку, требует регистрации
<ubuntu-studio>  ане видать что то изменили
<ubuntu-studio> эти вконтактеры
<ubuntu-studio> а куда тогда ....
<Sergey_IT> а зачем? Изучай линукс
<Sergey_IT> в консоли то получилось залогиниться?
<ubuntu-studio> залогиниться получилось, только псле ввода startx всё стало просто чёрным
<ubuntu-studio> просто это словами сколько не обьяснял всё равно никто не может поверить что я говорю всё как есть....
<ubuntu-studio> потому и записал на видео
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio:  смотрю видос.
<ubuntu-studio> )))
<UNIm95> Единственное вк у меня медленнопашет
<ubuntu-studio> может это от  интернет канал
<Sergey_IT> не смотрю... раз залогинился, сохрани нужные данные и переставь систему
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  подожди.
<UNIm95> дай досмотрю
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: для быстрой фокусировки используй ручной фокус
<Sergey_IT> интересно?
<ubuntu-studio> ябы с удовольствием....  но двое суток искал внешний жёский ниукого не нашёл а нужно около 300 гб свободного места.....    там на моём диске масса видеоддокументов
<Sergey_IT> порно?
<ubuntu-studio> видео документы блин))))
<ubuntu-studio> разницу чувствуешь)))
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: да.. мы верим
<ubuntu-studio> порно даже в контакте и без снятия галочки "безопасный поиск"  столько что ....  можно и не запасаться на дисках
<ubuntu-studio> а видеодокумнет это интервью или лекция
<Sergey_IT> так если важные, надо сразу копию иметь... я так делаю
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: кажись есть идея как с этим попробывать справиться.
<UNIm95> Сейчас только вспомнить надобно
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio:  Какие приложение ты используешь?
<UNIm95> приложения?
<ubuntu-studio> ты имеешь ввиду постоянно каким пользуюсь?
<UNIm95> Да. По убунтой
<UNIm95> Под*
<UNIm95> У меня похожая проблема была.
<ubuntu-studio>  ну пользовался браузером фаерфоксом, казам(запись экрана), потом либреофис и какоето для записи видео с вебкамеры
<UNIm95> Решилось довольно просто но потом я часа  2 настройки ковырял.
<UNIm95> Что бы обратно было
<UNIm95> У тебя 2-й нойт есть
<UNIm95> ноут/комп
<ubuntu-studio> второго нет
<UNIm95> мобила с ирк чатом
<UNIm95> Мобила на андроиде?
<ubuntu-studio> )))))  что нет то нет
<ubuntu-studio> а может я запишу что нужно делать
<ubuntu-studio> тоись перечень команд и куда вводить
<ubuntu-studio> настройки это не проблема.....  уменя там почти ничего не менялось с момента установки
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: ну тогда рискуй:
<UNIm95> загружаешь систему как обычно;
<UNIm95> далее ctrl+alt+f1 и заходишь под своим юзером/паролем;
<UNIm95> mv  .config .config_backup
<UNIm95> далее ctrl+alt+f7 и пытайся залогиниться.
<ubuntu-studio> кроме  процентов использования свопа
<ubuntu-studio> этоже второй ноут нужен с чатом
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<UNIm95> Да пофиг что. Главное что бы можно было вязь держать.
<UNIm95> связь*
<ubuntu-studio> я понял
<ubuntu-studio> но нет
<UNIm95> а так что делать я тебе уже написал.
<ubuntu-studio>  кроме мобильного на мтс-е
<UNIm95> Что за модель мобилки?
<ubuntu-studio> и тыже наверное из россии?
<UNIm95> Нет
<ubuntu-studio> та мобилка простая - 200 рублёвая....
<UNIm95> Ок.
<UNIm95> Пробуй то что я написал
<UNIm95> может и полегчает
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: главное тут не опечатайся
<UNIm95> mv  .config .config_backup
<UNIm95> а то можешб себе такой звиздец устроить
<Sergey_IT> может - mv .Xauthority .Xauthority_backup достаточо будет
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: не
<UNIm95> точнее незнаю.
<UNIm95> у меня похожий косяк был.
<Sergey_IT> многим помогло судя по форуму
<UNIm95> на #ubuntu сказали конфиг сносить
<ubuntu-studio> вобщим я пробую и первый вариант , не поможет тогда второй
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  можешь ссылку кинуть?
<Sergey_IT> https://www.google.ru/search?q=.Xauthority&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru&gws_rd=ssl
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio:
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio:  еще проверь перед моими командами или командами Sergey_IT
<UNIm95> ls -la ~/.Xauthority
<UNIm95> Если увидишь -rw------- 1 GAconsulting GAconsulting 297 марта 27 08:29 /home/GAconsulting/.Xauthority
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: то выполняй мои команды
<ubuntu-studio> ясно, ладно
<UNIm95> если -rw------- 1 root root 297 марта 27 08:29 /home/GAconsulting/.Xauthority
<UNIm95> то удаляй его.
<ubuntu-studio> сам файл
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<ubuntu-studio> какой командой
<UNIm95> sudo rm .Xauthority
<UNIm95> там тебя спросит пароль
<UNIm95> вводи тот же что и при логине
<ubuntu-studio> ладно
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, а ты на форум не ходишь?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Нет. Как-то отвык
<Sergey_IT> ясно
<ubuntu-studio> вобщим отключаюсь и в бой)))
<Sergey_IT> с богом
<ubuntu-studio> ))
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  что-то долго он
<Sergey_IT> поломал еще что, наверно
<UNIm95> Либо все получилось
<gaconsalt> Ну что сказать -  вы профффффесора а не професионалы.....  всё вышло без доп настраивания и прочего......0))
<Sergey_IT> gaconsalt, я себя профи никогда не считал - просто любитель
<gaconsalt> сколько мне советов ненужныхдавали в группах контакта и упрёков что просто жуть ....написал это https://vk.com/ubuntu_ru?w=wall-13922277_13162%2Fall  так там обосрали
<gaconsalt> потом понял что с хамлами никак только похамски или  в резнь написал это https://vk.com/ubuntu_ru?w=wall-13922277_13206%2Fall...так там понеслась....
<gaconsalt> и это группа официального сообщестав убунтёлогов.....   потому и ценю тех кто не об доблестях заботится а просто увлечённо может в чём то разбираться))))
<gaconsalt> глубоко вам благодарен обоим))
<gaconsalt> я по себе знаю что если люди олковые то срани нет в их словах при общении ....  а если говно то олкь поучать и способно да оскорблять
<gaconsalt> кстати даже задорнов както сказал - нынче время за любителями а не проффесионалами)))
<gaconsalt> ну оно так и есть.....  любители чемто заняты толково и с проникновенностью а проффи нынче не что иное как загнанные планами и показателями дураки
<Sergey_IT> gaconsalt, советую переустановить и шифрованием не заниматься, в случае чего проблем не будет
<gaconsalt> мне вот советуют Kali Linux
<gaconsalt> https://www.kali.org/downloads/
<gaconsalt> а вообще както неохота трогать я только что утсановил чтоб спрашивало пароль (как и было) и пусть оно так и остаётся))))   меньше гимороя.....  когдато купиться диск внешний и тогда может прееустановлю))))
<Sergey_IT> я на runtu-lite перешел (это сборка lubuntu), с юнити 2 года помучался, но лучшего не сделали, да и компы слабые
<Sergey_IT> так если пароля нет, какой смысл шифровать - любой запустит и украдет
<gaconsalt> ну посмотрю - как перезапущу спросит или нет.......
<gaconsalt> здесь кстати http://runtu.org/   уже мартовский есть runtu XFCE
<gaconsalt> XFCE - d cnelbb nj;t cnjbn
<gaconsalt> XFCE в студии тоже стоит
<Sergey_IT> знаю, но мне и lxde хватает
<Sergey_IT> меню есть, любые проги запускаются, что еще надо...
<gaconsalt> ну я впринципе тоже особых завихрений не делаю.....максимум это запись собственного экрана.....  но в студии какоето особбое ядро  н агрфику ориентированно а мой пк с графическим поцессором...какаято двойная графика.....  вот и поставил
<Sergey_IT> раньше вроде там rt-ядро было (для музики, видео требуется)
<Sergey_IT> кстати, а как тебя в VK с вопросами занесло? На форуме давно бы ответили (или послали в правильном направлении ;). И хамов гоняют
<gaconsalt> я на форум зашёл както был ещё перед новым годом и там было сообщение что мол кто хочет может помочь в создании инструкций, даже советом как лучше создавать и по какой методике......  ну вот я высказал что имея опыт пользования инструкциями и занимая
<gaconsalt> сь самостоятелььным созданием таковых работая в прошлом в банке прошу учесть что инструкции должны создавать прежде всего люди понимающие реальные жизненные процессы  и тот факт что этими инструкциями будут пользоавться не проффесиналы а прос
<gaconsalt> ты люде которым нужно просто и доступно о сложном......вобщим меня там обозвали этим ...................  флудщиком, вот.....   и потом забанили.....  слово то какое банить))))  как в бане попарить чтоли......))))аж смешное какоето.....
<gaconsalt> вот я изарегистрировался в ВК поскольку там если заблокируют тоне по мак адрес или айпи....а  только по странике.....а страничек можно создавать скольк угодно....
<gaconsalt> ведь щас банят  только потому что они там просто не поняли о чём шла речь.....
<gaconsalt> яже говорю - если люди толковые с ними и разговаривать проще и всё понимают
<gaconsalt> а если оно ото кнопкотык малолетний, то и занимаются банами теми
<Sergey_IT> видел я твой ответ, слишком длинно и непонятно было... и неужели навсегда забанили? (Меня тоже как то наказывали и ничего, живой ;)
<Sergey_IT> и здесь на канале банили когда-то... за разговоры о С++
<Sergey_IT> gaconsalt, а какой твой ник на форуме?
<gaconsalt> таокйже - gacjnsalt
<gaconsalt> gaconsalt
<Sergey_IT> нет такого (
<gaconsalt> может удалили
<UNIm95> gaconsalt:  так как ты решил проблему с логином? или не получилось?
<gaconsalt> потому что раньше когда я пытался что топрочитать на форуме мне выбрасывало сообщение что моя учётная запись заблокироавнна....и я ещё жаловался в этой группе вконтакте  что если уж блокируете вход в учётную то зачем длокироваь возможность читат
<gaconsalt> ь форум......
<gaconsalt> Да UNIm95  ))))   вс' очень просто
<gaconsalt> и быстро получилось
<gaconsalt> и даже без перенастраивания....
<UNIm95> gaconsalt:  Так как?
<Sergey_IT>  gaconsalt, у меня тоже как то был заблокирован IP (но не я), и летом на отдыхе на заблокированный IP попадал
<gaconsalt> значит alt+ctrl+f1.........потом проверяешь ls -la ~/.Xauthority
<gaconsalt> оно пишет что нет такого файла
<gaconsalt> и потом mv .config............................   и контрлальтэф7
<gaconsalt> и всё больше ничего не пришлось делать
<UNIm95> Значит был косяк как уменя
<UNIm95> у меня*
<gaconsalt> просто вошёл на свой рабстол и вот сейчас работаю
<UNIm95> Ты никаких дополнительных плагинов не ставил?
<gaconsalt>   что а косяк
<gaconsalt> нет.......какие плагины когда
<UNIm95> Сменил систему с 32 на 64 бита.
<UNIm95> А там были некоторые старые 32-битные бинарики.
<UNIm95> Которые и вешали мне так логин
<gaconsalt> а ты форматировал перед утсновкой 64битной
<gaconsalt> ?
<UNIm95> Нет.
<gaconsalt> кстати советуют  после установки новой сиситемы ещё и аппаратный сброс сделать....
<UNIm95> у меня /home в отдельном разделе. В результате мне не надо при каждом реинсталле/апдейте  не надо все перенастраивать
<gaconsalt> на моём ноуте это делается так - отключаю от всего и вытаскиваю батарею и потом на 15-20 сек зажимаю кнопку старта и держу.....    и потом  вё какбы обнуляется
<Sergey_IT> я при инстоле старый хомяк копирую в новый раздел руками, отбраковывая ненужное
<gaconsalt> а что у тебя за сборка
<UNIm95> У меня нет внешнего винта куда все это выносить.
<Sergey_IT> так разные разделы на диске есть
<UNIm95> gaconsalt: Кого спрашиваешь?
<Sergey_IT> а на десктопах на каждый hdd одна ОС
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  у меня 3 раздела: /, /home, swap
<UNIm95> И одна ось.
<gaconsalt> а то мне тут советуют сменить свою студию на эту https://www.kali.org/downloads/     или эту    http://runtu.org/
<Sergey_IT> на нетбуке ssd - 6 разделов
<Sergey_IT> gaconsalt, если тебе нужно realtime ядро, то runtu не пойдет, доустанавливать надо
<UNIm95> gaconsalt:  тебе что от ос надо? Кали это дистр для хакинга/вардрайвинга/обратного инженеринга.
<UNIm95> Runtu вроде таже убунта.
<gaconsalt> ладно благодарю очень за подсказку надеюсь ................   а что то за ядро и в чём его особенность....... просто  я и студию то поставил потому что она какбы для мультимедиа с особым ядром....а у меня графический процессор
<UNIm95> gaconsalt:  Чего? Я вообще сейчас мало чего понял из того что ты сказал.
<gaconsalt> ))))\
<gaconsalt> написал вс ё вкучу)))
<UNIm95> Я тебя спросил что тебе от операционки надо.
<gaconsalt> та ничего особенного
<gaconsalt> яже писал - офис, сьёмка своего экрана, браузер
<gaconsalt> записьс на вебку....
<gaconsalt> пока больше ничего
<UNIm95> Тогда тебе хватит простой убунты без шифрования диска.
<gaconsalt> а если кто то захочетт ко мне протиснуться в комп.....  тогда как
<Sergey_IT> ему, возможно, для каких то прог нужно реалтайм ядро, если он пишет музыку или видео - когда-то изучал вопрос
<gaconsalt> я вообще досих порнеразобрался с гуфом(сетевой)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: а rt ядро разве не для  работы с музыкой в реалтайм?
<UNIm95> А для обычного монтажа аудио видео и простого вроде хватает.
<UNIm95> Или яя не прав?
<Sergey_IT> да, для работы в релтайме, но может ему надо, я не знаю
<Sergey_IT> а если не надо, то любой линукс можно ставить... или Вин
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-28
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> exit
<andrex> вай
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> чо, не вышло? :)
<andrex> форточку перепутал
<artus> îéâåé, âÿñíà ñòó÷èòöî â îòâåðñòèÿ æèëèùà
<ubuntuhelp> artus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> wow
<tagezi> artus: о_О
<tagezi> andrex: я же говорю, его инопланетяне подминили :)
<andrex> артус чето обноил)
<artus> arrrrr
<andrex> вичат?
<andrex> weechat&
<artus> x
<andrex> /charset utf8
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Failed!
<artus> ыы
<artus> пасяп
<andrex> np
<artus> говорю ойвей, вясна стучитцо в отверстия жилища, прям аж почти ляпота
<Vurtatoo> Кто сталкивался с балансировкой http2 трафика?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта, если нет ethernet провода то долго включается - ждет подключение. это победил. но осталась проблема, вифи примерно минут через 5 после включения заводится
<artus> а чего за 2? оно вкуснее текстового?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> это бот тупит
<andrex> )
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Понг.
<tagezi> не, это у меня интернет тупит, ща замучил учителя по английском этими лагами
<SergeyIT> это у тебя комп тупит - замучил его офисом
<tagezi> это вряд ли, может быть настройки сети слетели, но вроде всё на месте стоит
<tagezi> странно это всё
<Quadro> Привет, подскажите: хочу собрать компуктер под ubuntu. В основном покодить что-нибудь и в инете посидеть. Стоит ли видеокарту брать (думаю о gtx950) или на встроенной все заведется?
<Nimms> Quadro, для таких задач хватит встроенной.
<Nimms> Quadro, к тому же, у встроенных (по крайней мере, если это Intel) гораздо лучше обстоят дела с дровами.
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> чисто пошлодить и потыркать интернеты Intel за глаза и за уши. Но если нужно будет видео делать, даже в kdenlive - это уже боль
<tagezi> ну, да.. ещё паралельки в коденге нормально не потискать.. потоков мало, смысла нет
<Quadro> А видео в HD потянет?
<tagezi> ну, у меня full HD идёт
<tagezi> на д мониторах сразу :)
<Quadro> А что у тебя за проц?)
<tagezi> i5
<tagezi> 2* какойто, для ноутов
<tagezi> но, есть хрень одна.. встроеная видяшка, как и работа проца заыисят от того кто делал мать
<Quadro> А если скину конфу которую собрал, оцените? Или тут запрещено?
<tagezi> intel матери делает.. ну не плохо, но вот как сказано в стандартах, так и зделано, гигабит и msi делают их, помоему отстойно
<tagezi> больеш всего мне нравяться асусы
<tagezi> сам оценивай.. нафига тебе наше имхо? :)
<tagezi> сиди думай, тебе потом пользоваться
<Quadro> Да я в железках не очень :)
<tagezi> а что там.. если железный, то лом, если не железный, то палка
<tagezi> проверяй магнитом :)
<tagezi> на железность
<Quadro> Гы :) Как я понял в 6600 стоит Intel HD Graphics 530
<tagezi> Quadro: вообще, глян на ютубе ролики по схемотехнике и по вчислительные системы сети и телкомуникации
<tagezi> там по идее долны быть примеры по строению карточек разных, прям на пальцах куда смотреть на матери
<tagezi> смотреш на мамку и понимаешь.. нее.. она не того
<tagezi> нафиг тебе 6 поколение? хочешь 16 потомуов купить?
<tagezi> потоков*
<Quadro> Я просто собирал по популярным на регарде. Как я понял сейчас лучше на Skylake брать. Мне чтобы купить и лет на 5 потом не вспоминать
<tagezi> всегда будешь вспоминать.. вообще всегда.. вот только купишь и сразу начнёшь.. уу.. хорошибы ещё вот эту шню купить
<tagezi> блин.. откуда у меня пальцы растут? ((
<Quadro> Ок а что брать тогда?)
<tagezi> да я откуда знаю.. вот то что я хочу, стоит столько что я себе позволить это не могу, а то что мне на кажый день достаточно перед глазами сейчас, купленое 5 лет назад, ноутбук называется :)
<tagezi> прилепил к нему дополнительный бэушный монитор и радуюсь
<tagezi> так что хотелки/возможности
<Sergey_IT> Quadro, а компа нет никакого?
<Sergey_IT> у меня старые (2003-2009гг), никакаих проблем с кодингом (игры не играю, видео не смотрю)
<Quadro> Есть
<Quadro> Но на нем винда лицензия и он старенький довольно, хочу отдать родителям
<Quadro> Сказал я в чате убунты :)
<Sergey_IT> так со стареньким проблем меньше )
<Sergey_IT> все работает
<tagezi> +1, новые дрова долго пилят
<tagezi> serpentf: тык
<Sergey_IT> я 2 года назад хотел новый купить, но так на старом и сижу )
<Sergey_IT> только юнити/компиз не пользуюсь
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<tagezi> andrex: он опять начал :) ^^
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-29
<anont34> Привет всем. Здесь есть кто может помочь? У меня проблема с пакетами которые попросту не удаляются
<andyevil> а кто-нить chatops разворачивал?
<artus> никтоо
<l1meon> Здравствуйте. Есть проблема. При смене ипв6 иногда происходит задержка от 30 - 60 секунд. А иногда сразу меняется. Для смены использую команду: ip -6 route change default via ip6_gateway src ipv6_address, после этого тестурую если адрес поменялся вот так: curl ifconfig.co
<al9907> hi
<al9907> kkk
<al9907> привет, ту есть живые люди?
<al9907> kyyyy
<al9907> народ
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<al9907> не могу добавить репозиторий в дебиан через  add-apt-repository
<al9907> ругается что команда не найдена
<Sergey_IT> так найди нужную команду
<al9907> те?
<Sergey_IT> может apt-add-repository
<tagezi> не, точно add-apt-repository :)
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, у меня и то и то есть
<tagezi> блин, вот у сообщества Дебиан, охренительска вики, вот просто одна из лучших что есть в сети, причем почти полностью переведена на руский, причем грамотно
<al9907> тоже не работает
<tagezi> неужели не посмотреть?
<Sergey_IT> может не установлено
<tagezi> а у меня ни того ни того нет :)
<tagezi> в дебиане? :)
<Sergey_IT> в винде?
<tagezi> не установлен apt-get? ^)
<Sergey_IT> там aptitude наверно
<tagezi> аптитуда  - это надстройка над apt-get
<al9907> воу, и действительно
<Sergey_IT> а комп то есть?
<tagezi> что, думал дебиан, а оказалась винда? :))
<al9907> apt тоже стоит
<tagezi> https://wiki.debian.org/ru/Aptitude
<al9907> мне нужно добавить этот репозиторий, ppa:docky-core/stable
<al9907> но не работает add-apt-repository
<Sergey_IT> ну так у дебианщиков спроси
<al9907> в вики говорят только, что нужно править файлик sources
<Sergey_IT> так правь
<Sergey_IT> синаптик используй
<al9907> а я хочу  через консоль, нахер мне править файлик
<Sergey_IT> так в консоли и добавь
<al9907> через apt
<Sergey_IT> дописать строку в файл
<tagezi> al9907: канал дебиана потерял?
<al9907> буду благодарен если пошлете туда
<tagezi>  /msg alis list #debian*
<Sergey_IT>  /join #debian
<tagezi> исчи что ближе
<Sergey_IT> там 1700 народу
<tagezi> #debian-ru                                           1 :Debian Russian Support Channel. Feel free to ask. Use UTF-8.
<tagezi> там правда только один :)
<Sergey_IT> и ты вляпался )
<tagezi> #debian-russian                                     25 :кодировка канала utf-8 | Мне сказали, что ВИНТ поможет сдать экзамен.
<tagezi> почему? у меня гента ?)
<tagezi> :)*
<tagezi> я как то уже не парюсь по поводу апт
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: блин, что можно сделать с материнской платой под амд от 99 года?
<tagezi> ну, кроме как выкинуть :)
<Sergey_IT> аа что надо?
<tagezi> хочу квадрокоптер :)
<Sergey_IT> я никсы начинал с такой машиной, но интел
<tagezi> подарили мне сегодня её на день рождения, сказали честно на помойке нашли
<Sergey_IT> с ДНЮХОЙ!
<tagezi> там куллера нет, памяти нет
<tagezi> спасибо
<tagezi> видяхи нет.. короче просто мать и проц
<Sergey_IT> тогда ничего не сделаешь, без памяти то
<tagezi> вообще, единственное что я могу придумать, это распаять её
<tagezi> на запчасти, вдруг когда-нибудт пригодиться
<Sergey_IT> может... мою сын кому-то отдал
<Sergey_IT> кто-то показывал коллекцию старых плат на стене - красиво выглядит
<tagezi> ну, я в съемной квартире живу.. у нас стены бить нельзя
<Sergey_IT> а мне что-то самбу не настроить, что-то они намудрили (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: https://plus.google.com/+LeraGoncharuk/posts/YquVB2jk6Wz жена подарила
<tagezi> единственное место куда можно было подвесить и над моим компом
<Sergey_IT> так входной звонок попробуй сделать, пищалку подключи и по нажатию на кнопку включай плату, пищать ошибку должна
<Vasy> так как мне в автозагрузку эту строчку добавить, что бы она из под суперпользователя запускалась?
<Vasy> а то меня из сети выкинуо, может вы ответили уже
<tagezi> :))))
<Sergey_IT> Vasy: в логе ничего нет
<Vasy> жаль, а то очень нужно
<Vasy> пока в терминале usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:155b не напишешь, в интернет не пойдешь
<Vasy> мне нужно чтобы это произходило автоматически под суперпользователем без запроса пароля
<Sergey_IT> в rc.local не пробовал добавить?
<Vasy> Sergey_IT: будет запуск из под рута и без запроса пароля? напиши путь до rc.local.
<Sergey_IT> /etc/
<Sergey_IT> может sleep N (в секундах) надо будет добавить - задержку, чтобы службы стартовали
<Sergey_IT> только exit 0 не удаляй - это последняя команда
<Vasy> Sergey_IT: нужно там просто прописать: usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:155b?
<Vasy> или синтаксис какой-нибудьь предусмотрен?
<Sergey_IT> ну напиши с полными путями /путь/usb_mode*****
<Sergey_IT> это обычный скрипт, #!/bin/sh - видишь?
<Vasy> Sergey_IT: вот что у меня нутри него
<Vasy> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4068588/1930a5b0
<Vasy> exit 0 там нет
<Vasy> у меня 14.04 лгигтег
<Vasy> kubuntu
<Sergey_IT> я ж написал /etc/rc.local
<Sergey_IT> а ты дальше полез
<Sergey_IT> там только комменты и exit 0
<Sergey_IT> а то, что ты показал - это его запуск
<Vasy> Sergey_IT: строчку с sudo писать? а пароль суперпользователя при запуске будет спрашивать?
<Sergey_IT> никаких sudo, этот скрипт под рутом запускается
<Sergey_IT> до *DM
<Sergey_IT> извини, не прав, полсле DM
<Quadro> Привет, чем минт хуже убунты?
<Sergey_IT> Vasy: ну как?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-30
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<tomfarr> курлык
<danrie> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<danrie> Всем доброго времени суток!
<Leagnus> народ, хто тутачки E17 Enlightenment юзал, отпишитеся
<andrex> уже сто лет назад e20 есть)
<Leagnus> оказалось, что то, что я искал - это зшзу-меню
<Leagnus> pipe-меню
<Leagnus> только вот непойму: в OpenBox люди прописывают скрипты, которые генерят xml-файл и тут же меню подхватывает его.
<Leagnus> А я хочу на Compiz Boxmenu навесить то же, только как и где
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44132 Зачем?
<Leagnus> вопрос в другом: ядро винды до такой степени уже украдено с Линуха, что становится возможной параллельная работа
<andrex> уже сто лет назад e20 есть)
<andrex> блин
<NoOova> Интересно, а сколько % этого канала всё ещё используют ubuntu?
<andrex> ну я ее ток как основную не юзаю)
<anderx> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<SergeyIT> имя своё забывать стали... стареем (
<_Sergio_> Есть кто?
<andrex> yep
<tagezi> не, нет никого
 * andrex ишпугано покасился на tagezi
<andrex> ну ок :(
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/LibreOffice_Migrations#Migration_of_the_public_sector
<tagezi> брр
<tagezi> блин, где русские конторы..
<andrex> у нас ничего не считается)
<andrex> ибо мы даже свободный софт пиратим
<tagezi> Нижний Новгород заявил тут что они переходят на онлайн Лексиков
<tagezi> Лексикон*
<tagezi> andrex: ну, эти... служба приставов перехала на ОпенОфис же
<andrex> Migration of the private sector
<andrex> ижно страшно
<tagezi> ну, мелкие конторы до 50 компов переходят
<tagezi> крупные чо теляться не понятно, у них же ни с кем проблем нет.. налоговая под ними, пожарники, санэпидем всё под ними, в каком хотят формате в том и отдают
<_Sergio_> Вопрос. Как в diff (patch) сделать так, чтобы строки не удалялись а очищались при применения патча.
<tagezi> строки что?
<andrex> и я ваще не понял кто ифом патчит че)
<andrex> ладно я уполз
<tagezi> кде патчить чтоли собрался? :)
<_Sergio_> Патчу командой patch. Мне нужно чтобы строки не удалялись а очищались. Сама строка оставалось. В оригинале было n строк n, в пропатченом осталось.
<_Sergio_> Т.е те которые должны удалиться они очищаются, но сама строка остаётся
<andrex> спроси тут http://stackoverflow.com/
<_Sergio_> Есть хороший IRC чат по linux, и где людей побольше. Не могу найти. На форумах долго отвечают.
<SergeyIT>  #ubuntu
<_Sergio_> А русский?
<SergeyIT> тута
<_Sergio_> ну и ладно
<SergeyIT> нетерпеливый народ какой... может у него разного формата файлы, конец строки разный
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да он просто не понятно что хочет.. ощущение что дифы не умеет читать
<tagezi> нахрена строки оставялть пустыми? вот у меня 100500 строк, я накладываю патч, и патч мне меняет 100001 строку, половину из которых просто удаляет
<tagezi> и нахрена мне нужны эти огромные простани пустого пространства? чтобы код было потяжелее читать?
<SergeyIT> а я понял наоборот (.
<SergeyIT> берешь сорсы, изменяешь и пересобираешь, делов-то
<tagezi> http://www.goodbyemicrosoft.net/news.php
<tagezi> домен ржачный :)
<SergeyIT> слишком много читать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скоро бубунта будет в 10-ке безшовно и нативно запускаться. Вот тогда и похохочем
<tagezi> угу, вина с юнити ... мего глючная ось
<llorephie> Это всё для того чтобы запустить wine в windows, определённо
<Sergey_IT> зачем вино в винде?
<llorephie> Потому что говорят реализации порой лучше вендовых
<llorephie> Ну, это говорят
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-31
<artus> утря
<artus> живые, есть вопрос, а в чем не слишком тяжолом можно нарисовать красивую схемку в которой можно набросать разводку\связи типа PC - контроллер- двигатель, ну и такое подобное с красивыми пиктограмками оных , тупо рисовать блоксхемы как то не презентабе
<artus> льно)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: dia?
<earthundead> "не слишком тяжёлом" и "умно  рисовать блоксхемы" на мой взгляд несовместимы Dia да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под окна еще Diagram Designer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем http://freeanalogs.ru/Visio
<artus> да мне не особо умно, мне бы красиво больше )) так чтоб с чутком пафоса ))) а не тяжело по причине фигового спутникового инета :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я щупал диа и диаграм дизайнер
<artus> ща посмотрим что за звери
<artus> во, диа вроде как похоже чтойто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там еще есть дополнительные либы с элементами вроде как
<artus> пасяб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нить нетворк манагер ковырял, с пристрастием?
<artus>  а что с ним не так ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда подключен шнур езернет все отлично.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но если без него, сначала висит на заставке, ждет 60 секунд данные от сети. это я убрал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а после логина, иконка нетворк менеджера с серыми стрелочками и если навести мышой пишет что сети недоступны.
<artus> странно, у меня что на дебьяне, чт она бунте с онли вайвай без таких приколов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а потом через 5 минут становится активным и можно выбрать к какой вайфай цеплять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть все четко работает, но видно какой то таймаут есть
<artus> может сама сетевая тупит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какая?
<artus> у меня на ноуте был цирк с ким то загадочным бродкомовским модулем сети который по совместительству еще и кардридер, дык оказалочь что без всунутой витой - он не умел общатся с сд картами, и попытка перегрузить ему принудительно модуль ставила колом
<artus>  всю систему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если с проводом, то сразу после логина можно и от сети отключится на значке, и к вайфай зацепиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, вайфай броадкомовский. на ноуте. мне думается это все же таймаут при старте сервисов
<artus> а ты это, когдато во времена повального писькомерства народ любил ставить мониторилку запускаемых процесов со старта, она там отписывала в развернутом виде кто за кем стартует и время, попробуй - может отловиш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если б знать кого ловить
<andrex> Bootchart
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.png походу не поможет
<earthundead> JohnDoe_71Rus Я ковырял НМ без пристрастия. Знаю там есть консольный интерфейс. Не особо полезный но может поможет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> earthundead: мне просто непонятна откуда задержка в 5 минут и как от нее избавится без шнурка.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 5 минут это точно, у меня конки время отсчитывают. и как раз в районе 5 минут аптайма вылезает сообщение что найдены сети вифи
<artus> а как в дио развернуть текст?
<artus> чтойто эта дио феерична чуть более чем полностью
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> artus: возьми любой векторный редактор и твори
<artus> нууу мне не настолько нечего делать :D хотя если совсем скучно станет то последую твоему совету )
<tagezi> и вообще, хоть в фотошопе, если нужно что-то больще художественное... Диа хорошо рисует блок-схемы оборудования, но некоторые вещи по гостам нужно рисовать всёравно ручками из простых элементов
<tagezi> artus: у draw были дополнительные расширения с блок-схемами, а стреточки он рисует, помоему, идеально :)
<artus> хреново она рисует блок схемы оборудования. с учетом того что нельзя один раз выбрать элемент и пойти его отрисовывать в разных местах. ибо оно адын раз нарисовав линию плевать хотело на попытку второй раз ее нарисовать, и даже чхать хотела на хотке
<artus> й, вот разве что группирует хоткеем. вобщем ацкое поделие )))
<artus> копипаста сгрупированых обенктов то работает, то не работает, вобщем вроде как задумка хорошая - исполнение как всегда  )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Релиз дистрибутива Bodhi Linux 3.2, предлагающего десктоп-окружение Moksha" кто им  названия придумывает???
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: индийская мифология :)
<admin1488> Парни а подскажите плз на тему displaylink
<admin1488> я так понимаю ее надо прописать в xorg?
<admin1488> displaylink уже как год наверное выпустил дрова под эту штуку..
<admin1488> странно в мане  написано что 15.10 поддерживается а при установке говорит что работает ток с 3.19* ядром(
<tagezi> поставь новое ядро
<admin1488> 4.2.0-34-generic
<admin1488> WARNING: Kernel version 4.2.0-34-generic is not supported. Highest supported version is 3.19.
<admin1488> странно ток что когда подклчаешь карту то все изображение идет через нее а на ноуте экран не работает
<admin1488> и курсор нереально тупит через нее
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> хех кто то еще и дрова пилит на 3 ветку ведра)
<admin1488> Судя по всему это дисплей линк)
<admin1488> я уже давно с дисплей линком мучаюсь, было дело все заработало но как то жестко лагал курсор
<admin1488> не хватает мне знаний(
<tagezi> admin1488: ставь генту, быстро наберёшься :)
<admin1488> +
<admin1488> я с нее и перешел на убунту
<tagezi> вот тебе делать нечего.. уже была система.. нет захотелось глючности :)
<admin1488> просто мне система готовая, меня не прикалывает собирать все с нуля, я же ее использую не для сервера а для дома
<andrex> O_o кто то зает сорс базед дистры на сервере?
<andrex> бздя не всчет
<tagezi> особые извращенци, наверное :)
<tagezi> admin1488: было бы там что собирать
<tagezi> почти всё уже есть в бинарниках, ядро можно ген-кернилом собрать... короче, таже убунта, только возможностей больше
<tagezi> а пользоваться ими или нет, это уже твоя проблема
<andrex> а есть просто люд такой кторый скачет туды сюды)
<andrex> admin1488: на форуме спроси, по твоему криво модулю для 3 версии ядра
<andrex> а то там букаф многа нада читать а мне лень)
<admin1488> tagezi: Ну тут дело каждого, просто я хочу вставить флеш и чтоб она сама смонтировалась а не делать для этого кучу манипуляций, я ща про автомаунт, да и маскировка размаскировка меня парит ровно так же как и зависимости
<tagezi> admin1488: эм.. а почему у меня флешки сами сонтируются? о_О я вроде ничего специально не делал
<tagezi> короче.. если замечательная поговорка.. абажаю её :)
<tagezi> если руки золотые, не важно откуда они растут
<admin1488> tagezi: а ты когда ее поставил?
<admin1488> из коробки там не чего нет
<admin1488> кропе портежей
<tagezi> admin1488: недели 2-3 назад
<admin1488> tagezi: Ну тогда вероятно в ней уже куча изменений
<admin1488> хотя
<admin1488> а какая версия?
<admin1488> Я ставил minimal
<admin1488> tagezi:
<tagezi> admin1488: что значит какая? гента ролинг, там одна версия
<tagezi> uname -a
<tagezi> Linux infinecom 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Wed Mar 2 16:48:38 EET 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<admin1488> я имел ввиду источник установки
<admin1488> у них еще какой то есть
<admin1488> но я не помню разницы, может в нем что то есть
<admin1488> то чего нету в minimal св
<admin1488> cd
<tagezi> у генты только один источник - партижы, есть ещё оверлеи, но их отдельно нужно подключать, и у меня от туда только ufo стоит
<admin1488> Короче
<admin1488> ты меня вообще не понял
<tagezi> да, скачал ьштшмальную систему на cd - потом с оф сайта архив для развертки минимальной системы, ядро скачал, собрал, настроил профиль и сказал что ставить..
<tagezi> всё
<tagezi> почти как убунта, только диск чертить самому, и чуть больше времени занимает
<tagezi> может ты не генту ставил?
<tagezi> минимальную*
<admin1488> У них есть Minimal Installation cd   и Gentoo LiveDVD
<admin1488> чем отличается я хз
<admin1488> генту вообще не сравнить с ubuntuu
<admin1488> хотя бы потому что для подключения устройств надо мучать ядро,
<tagezi> зачем его мучить?
<admin1488> затем что на пример твоя вебка с коробки не работает
<tagezi> блин, вот народ.. нихрена не разобрался и коментарии пишут
<tagezi> вот, ты не разобрался в генте, потому сейчас и в убунте косячишь
<tagezi> вебка?
<tagezi> с какой коробки?
<admin1488> я думаю что просто мы о разных вещах говорим
<admin1488> может ты arch  поставил
<tagezi> у генты нет коробок, что захотел то и поставил
<tagezi> я тебе вывод uname дал, читать умеешь?
<admin1488> с коробки для меня это когда вставил и все запустилось без лишних действий
<tagezi> у генты нет коробок
<tagezi> есть то что ты от неё хочешь.. ставить ты её можешь с любой линух системы
<admin1488> я тебе об этом и говорю
<admin1488> и привел пример что на пример для включения веб камеры нужно ее подрубить в ядре
<tagezi> ну так нужно поставить систему, чтобы она работала
<tagezi> незнаю, она у меня работает и так
<tagezi> gen-kernel не осилил?
<admin1488> ,kz
<admin1488> при чем тут это
<admin1488> я сказал что не хочу не хочу тыкаться а хочу пользоваться
<tagezi> при том, что эта хрень собирает за тебя ядро с избыточным количесвом модулей, примерно как в убунте
<admin1488> при компиляции ядра ты сам выбираешь что оно подрубит
<admin1488> не чего оно само не собирает
<tagezi> иди тогда маны читай, раз уж ты такой умный
<admin1488> я просто говорю как было
<tagezi> может ты арч собирал? :)
<admin1488> ахах
<admin1488> арч почти сам все делает
<tagezi> гента тоже сама всё делает, нужно просто поросить
<admin1488> покажи make.conf
<tagezi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genkernel даже в википедии блин написано
<tagezi> genkernel all
<tagezi> и иди кофе пить
<admin1488> "all" - Build kernel, all modules, and create the initramfs.
<admin1488> ну я сам собирал
<admin1488> видимо
<admin1488> это было давно и я могу ошибаться
<tagezi> в 2002 я и в дебина ядро пересобирал с патчами для винмодема, и чо?
<tagezi> это же не значит что это нужно делать обязательно до сих пор при каждой установке
<admin1488> ладно я домой лучше пойду)
<admin1488> gentoo  мощная тема, но на любителя.
<Sergey_IT> все, ставлю виндоуз
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-01
<artus> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Fail!
<tagezi> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/12482292
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> блин, я аж ужаснулся не подетски :))
<artus> ))
<tagezi> artus: чо ты, как ты, дядька?
<artus> похмельем маюсь :D
<tagezi> опять небось топор пилишь для театра :)
<tagezi> вот сонное царство
<tagezi> нада моду взять, как Юсуф на канале ло-дизайн всех тыкать и со всеми здороваться :)
<tagezi> зашёл, всех перетыкал, чтобы разбудить :)
<andrex>  получить бан)
<tagezi> andrex: это за что?
<tagezi> я в 3 сообщения уложусь :)
<andrex> за то что тыкаешся
<tagezi> вправилах не сказано, что я не могу здороваться :р
<tagezi> блин, нужно менять менять карусэл
<andrex> ша поменяю правила
<tagezi> не удобно с плащиком стало, нужно задержку до авторизации делать, а этот хрень входит как только приконектиться
<andrex> буду подстраивать их под себя
<tagezi> andrex: я тебе поменяю :)
<andrex> сасл юзай или по никсерве авторизуйся
<andrex> у меня чет не разу такой фигни небыло)
<andrex> обычно тока если коммандой авторизуешся
<andrex> типо когда вводиш клиенту комманду /ns id mysuperpass чтобы он ее выполнял)
<andrex> тока тогда и заходил раньше
<andrex> ой фсе
<tagezi> andrex: ты карусел пользуешь? о_О
<tagezi> я думал ты из вичата сидишь :))
<andrex> неюзаю я квасель
<andrex> вичатка
<andrex> konversation еще смотрел но чет не впечатлило
<andrex> да и лень было заново настраивать)
 * artus потыкал tagezi 
 * artus потыкал andrex 
 * artus потыкал ubuntuhelp 
<tagezi> artus: чо?
<artus> дарова жееее
<tagezi> так здаровкались уже :) или у тебя только похмелье отошло? :))
<artus> ну дык вроде тут по новым праилам надо ходить и всем тыкать, и здороватцо, воо
<tagezi> :)
 * andrex потыкал artus рельсой
 * llorephie помахал флажком
<llorephie> Утречка :D
<andrex> вечеречка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ, пока вспомнил. Есть программа, графически отображающая нажатую клавишу? задача проверить клавиатуру для ноута при покупке
<piyavking> xev, не?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это оно сканкодами плеватся будет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотелось бы что то типа http://www.3dnews.ru/download/bench/other/KeyboardTest/
<tagezi> klavaro, ktouch
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ^
<tagezi> блин, была фигня которая просто тупо показывала какая клавиша нажата
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0pAV3WEQc мож кто вспомнит как эта хрень в правом верхнем углу называется
<tagezi> screenkey
<tagezi> ток это другая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на крайний случай xev или evtest пойдет. Показывает кучу инфы. Хотелось бы наглядней.
<tagezi> что за хрень твориться на форуме?
<malofeev> Здравствуйте. На свежеустановленной кубунту не работает клавиатура и мышь. Я накопал такую ошибку
<malofeev> systemd[1]: Failed to insert module 'kdbus': Function not implemented
<malofeev> и что дальше делать?
<tagezi> andrex:
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, какая хрень?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: захожу в раздел программы и на некоторых темах у меня вдруг включается полноэкранный режим, а когда вырубаешь, говорит что нужно сделать перезагрузку и идёт счетчик
<tagezi> какието проценты
<tagezi> чо за хрень не понимаю
<Sergey_IT> на календарь посмотри )))
<Sergey_IT> агафоныч шутит
<tagezi> агафонычу нужно ломом в мурло дать, лучше бы он дело занимался а не мешал нормальным людям жить
<Sergey_IT> он отставной, там новые есть
<Sergey_IT> скучный ты ( - праздник же ж
<tagezi> празники придумали те кому в жизни делать нечего
<tagezi> я даже днюху не отмечаю
<Sergey_IT> я тоже, а 1 апреля и не праздник, но приятно...
<Sergey_IT> единственный день когда правду говорить можно
<malofeev> Вот что еще нагрепал
<malofeev> [   20.561763] systemd[1]: [/lib/systemd/system/casper.service:10] Failed to parse input specifier, ignoring: force-tty
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-02
<andrex> tagezi: ?
<arche> Добрый вечер, есть вопрос, может кто помочь?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> tagezi: походу это и был тот заветный вопрос)
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> он просто побоялся спросить "Меня видно?" :))
<andrex> нада будет поправить чтобы при заходе писали тест место того чтобы писать меня видно)
<arche> Просто последний раз в irc сети я сидел 6 лет назад))
<andrex> отмазка не зачитана
<arche> окей)
<arche> А вопрос у меня следующего плана, установил ubuntu server 14.04, 2 сетевки стоит. eth0 получает инет по dhcp, eth1 смотрит в локалку static 192.168.0.1. Устанавливаю isc-dhcp-server. Ничего еще даже не трогая, просто делаю reboot. Про подает eth0, eth1 есть. ifconfig -a eth0 есть, но не пол
<tagezi> но не пол?
<arche> Как быть? Инет смотрю, но нужного для себя не на хожу
<tagezi> что значит eth0 нет, но ifconfig его показывает?
<arche> если написать ifconfig
<arche> то показывает только eth1 и lo
<arche> если ifconfig -a
<arche> то отображает eth0, eth1, lo
<arche> но eth0, не получает адресов.
<andrex> дак ты поставил dhcp а не настроил?
<arche> Да, я установил dhcp, и сразу сделал reboot.
<tagezi> а зачем его настраивать?
<arche> :)
<andrex> а фз наверное чтобы знал какие ифейсы отдают адреса
<arche> Что бы он выдавал адреса, в локальной сети)
<andrex> воткни второй тоже статику и все
<arche> Но дело вот в чем, если его настроить, да он адреса выдает, но у меня нету инета на сервере
<andrex> точнее первый)
<arche> 0 сетевка у мня настроена iface eth0 inet dhcp
<arche> вторая stastic address 192.168.0.1 metmask 255.255.255.0
<arche> Просто у меня инет идет через dhcp. Провайдер такой.
<andrex> чет новое
<andrex> ну пусть адреса автоматом получает а остальное статикой сделай
<arche> теперь я не понимаю.
<arche> Давайте расскажу что я хочу)
<tagezi> да это наверное, какойнить домашний интернет
<arche> Я хочу что бы у меня ubuntu получал инет по сетевке eth0 по dhcp
<tagezi> типа, у меня есть 12 мбит.. и я раздаю на весь дом снимая бабла по 05 :)
<arche> У меня провайдер выдает динамические адреса, типо сразу инет. был когда-то пптп теперь его вовсе убрали.
<arche> А вторую сетевку хочу сделать для локальной сети что бы она выдавала инет и dhcp.
<arche> Ну это я делаю так для себя, для общего развития.
<arche> Вот я настроил сетевки, у меня работает и eth0 and eth1
<arche> Но как только я ставлю
<arche> isc-dhcp-server
<arche> про подает eth0
<tagezi> если для общего развития, то нужно идти документацию курить, иначе развиваться нечем будет
<arche> опять ничего не понятно?
<andrex> проще было просто 2 ифейс расшарить и все на раздачу нета
<andrex> он бы сам и ипшники выдавал и нет
<andrex> ладно я спать
<tagezi> ночи
<tagezi> чото ты рано сегодня
<andrex> 11
<arche> ну перед тем как сюда пойти, я искал эту проблему в инете, ничего не нашел.
<andrex> вчера нифига не спал)
<andrex> конфиг сервера  dhcp на пасту
<tagezi> https://wiki.debian.org/ru/DHCP_Server
<tagezi> andrex: вали спать
<tagezi> а то щас слово за слово и опять начнёшь ядро пересоьирать :)))
<andrex> человек просто непонял что его нада настроить
<andrex> хотя я ему об этом уже намекал)
<andrex> естественно у него eth0 перстал получать адреса ибо его на раздачу их повесило
<tagezi> ну так.. потому он и не может найти решение своей проблемы, что документацию не прочитал
<andrex> а на гугле бан
<tagezi> 6 мет без интернета, это же нада.. ябы наверное сума сошёл..
<tagezi> лет*
<arche> ;)))
<andrex> я вчера уснуть не смог ибо была тиш как в гробу
<andrex> ибо свет погас)
<arche> ну хорошо давайте я скажу что я сделал, а вы мне намекнете на то что, я мудак не так сделал? )
<tagezi> artus: ты сервер настроил?
<tagezi> arche: ^
<tagezi> artus: дядка сти, не к тебе вопрос :)
<tagezi> спи*
<arche> dhcp?
<tagezi> а у тебя ещё и фтп с самбой настраивать нужно?
<arche> много что нужно настраивать, но пока решил с малого)
<tagezi> короче, читать это https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server и https://wiki.debian.org/ru/DHCP_Server
<arche> Да я его настроил, и он выдает аренду
<arche> Но только инета то нету, на самом сервере)
<tagezi> а я афк.. у меня уроки не доделаны
<arche> я читал это
<arche> я установил dhcp
<arche> добавим в поле INTERFACES=”eth1”
<arche> потом пошел в конфиг
<arche> закоментил default-lease-time 600;  max-lease-time 7200;
<arche> и прописал снизу subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { range 192.168.0.10 192.168.0.254; option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1; option domain-name "lab.loc"; option routers 192.168.0.1; option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255; default-lease-time 604800; max-lease-time 604800; }
<arche> беру бук подключаю его кабелем и получаю свой ип)
<arche> Но вся беда то в том что, у меня нету eth0
<arche> до установки dhcp были оба интерфейса eth0 and eth1
<arche> А теперь только eth1
<arche> может кто еще может помочь?
<tagezi> arche: ifconfig показывает интрефейс?
<arche> только 1 и ло
<arche> 0 нету
<tagezi> ты писат что он есть
<tagezi> ты уже определись
<tagezi> <arche> А вопрос у меня следующего плана, установил ubuntu server 14.04, 2 сетевки стоит. eth0 получает инет по dhcp, eth1 смотрит в локалку static 192.168.0.1. Устанавливаю isc-dhcp-server. Ничего еще даже не трогая, просто делаю reboot. Про подает eth0, eth1 есть. ifconfig -a eth0 есть, но не пол
<tagezi> ifconfig -a
<tagezi> если он есть
<tagezi> ifconfig eth0 up
<tagezi> ifconfig -a
<tagezi> чтобы проверить как поднялся.. если хреного, иди настраивай его
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ifconfig
<arche> дело вот в чем, я поставил убунту серв.
<arche> сразу же вел ифконфиг он у меня сначала показывал только eth0
<arche> я зашел в нетворк, и настроил сеть, указал auto eth 0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<arche> и потом
<arche> auto eth1
<arche> iface eth0 inet static
<arche> address 192.168.0.1
<arche> netmask 255.255.255.0
<arche> ребутаю сервак
<arche> все ок
<arche> два интерфейса, один смотрит в инет, другой в локалку
<arche> устанавливаю dhcp
<arche> ребутаю сервак
<arche> сразу же проподает eth0
<arche> ну думаю может из за того что не настроил, все настраиваю. dhcp заработал по eth1 я подключаю бук и он выдает мне аренду
<arche> но eth0 так и не появился
<arche> iface eth1 inet static*
<arche> опечатался
<tagezi> ну, тогда я не знаю.. а в чудеса не верю
<tagezi> интерфейсы нику не пропадают, если у тебя в системе есть карта, она будет видна в ифконфиг.
<tagezi> даже если ты её не настроил
<tagezi> или она растроилась, и отвернулась от тебя :)
<tagezi> если ситема видит её, она будет в ifconfog --all
<arche> он есть там
<tagezi> ну, значит он там есть
<arche> но если я пишу ifconfig -a
<tagezi> значит его нужно только настроить и поднять
<arche> если просто написать ifconfig то отобраается только eth 1 lo
<arche> так а что там настраивать?
<arche> Инет у меня dhcp
<arche> сразу инет, мой провайдер сам выдает интернет адреса
<tagezi> этого я не знаю.. у меня вообще нет eth0
<tagezi> https://bpaste.net/show/75082e405610
<tagezi> видишь, нет его у меня :)
<arche> Вижу)
<arche> Но как мне свою проблему решить:(
<tagezi> это я уже не знаю..
<tagezi> но вот что я знаю, так это: "Если чего не получается, нужно идти и читать документацию."
 * tagezi тоже нужно сетевую карту настроить.. но так влооооом
<arche> tagezi я уже второй день решаю эту проблему, 3 раза переустанавливал сервак
<arche> думал может у меня руки кривые, не ну явно это у меня что то сруками
<arche> с руками*
<tagezi> если руки золотые не важно откуда они растут
<arche> но я читаю документацию, и сейчас гугл шуршу, и до этого шуршил, но не могу найти
<arche> все пишут как настроить dhcp
<arche> ну я уже и так его настроил, и мои настройки не чем не отличаются от мануальных
<arche> да и как бы я не совсем деревянный, ну как в linux то деревянный, т.к совсем недавно их начал осваивать, до этого работал в windows server
<arche> я даже сейчас написал ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.10.166 netmask 255.255.255.0
<arche> ifconfig eth0 up
<arche> смотрю ifconfig появилась сеть пишит что eth0 получила ип, маску, и основной шлюз
<tagezi> ну и попингуй тогда 8.8.8.8
<tagezi> ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<arche> пингую ya.ru не пингуется network is unre
<arche> пишу днсы
<arche> ребутаю сервак
<tagezi> пингуй айпи, а не имена
<arche> пишу сразу ifconfig eth0 опять пропал
<tagezi> имена у тебя могут висеть из-за днс сервера
<arche> окей пойду по пробую сейчас отпишу
<tagezi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<tagezi> здесь вроде всё расказано как и что нужно сделать и куда как прописать...
<tagezi> я всё проверил.. но мне просто в лом ломать систему
<tagezi> потом опять ядро пересобирай :)
<arche> кароче все по тойже схеме
<arche> ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.10.166 netmask 255.255.255.0
<arche> ifconfig eth0 up
<arche> все вроде бы ок
<arche> пингую 8.8.8.8
<arche> network in unreachable
<arche> is*
<tagezi> ааа... у тебя ещё и нм стоит наверное
<tagezi> короче пофиг
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-03
<pauz> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<pauz>  Доброе утро, кто-либо пробовал ставить 16.04 с hd4xxx? Как там дела с открытыми драйверами обстоят
<bastor> добрый день
<bastor> Вопрос такого плата, при установки dhcp в ifconfig проподает интерфейс etho
<bastor> 0
<pauz> я далеко не знаток в этом деле, но на 12.04 сам не доволен был стандартным network manager-ом, и что-бы в ручную не прописывать в ифконфиге каждый раз когда переподключаю сеть(с роутера на прямую и обратно) поставил себе wicd
<pauz> а, ещё вспомнил что через терминал можно было сеть шевелить  sudo ifconfig eth0 down | sudo ifconfig eth0 dhcp | sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<andrex> !forum | оба туда 1 в раздел тестирование 16.4 второму в раздел серверов
<ubuntuhelp> оба туда 1 в раздел тестирование 16.4 второму в раздел серверов: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<bastor> pauz при написании sudo ifconfig eth0 dhcp пишет  dhcp: Сбой поиска имени узла
<pauz> bastor извиняюсь, вот нашел у себя запись sudo dhclient eth0 | sudo ifconfig eth0 down | sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bastor> pauz говорит нету такой команды dhclient
<pauz> попробуйте установить wicd как альтернатива нетворк менеджеру
<pauz> а вообще я всё это делал года 4 назад, и в точности уже не скажу
<pauz> возможно, для начала стоит вернуть конфиги в состояние "до редактирования" и тогда пробовать команды в терминале
<andrex> nm ненужен /rtc/network/interfaces
<andrex> etc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь щупал программы для генеалогии ?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: зачем оно тебе? :)
<tagezi> утра всем
<Vasy> салам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: стало интересно
<llorephie> >.>
<llorephie> Забавные интересы у людей в этом чате, да
<llorephie> утречка
<llorephie> pauz: а что с открытыми драйверами... Они хотя-бы работают.
<llorephie> уже свинтил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> llorephie: работают OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS480 OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS480 OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS480 OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS480
<llorephie> JohnDoe_71Rus: да я знаю что работают, интересно было бы если бы нет
<andrex> эх опять форум наш валяетсо
<andrex> http://www.3dnews.ru/930433
<tagezi> andrex: нужно его скачала в школу отправить, а не сразу в интернет :)
<linxon> привет
<tagezi> q
<setory> привет всем
<tagezi> q
<Vasy> setory: привет-привет
<tagezi> да он уже спит
<Sergey_IT> ку, неспящим
<pauz> Пока форум лежит спрошу ещё раз, никто не пробовал сидеть на убунте выше 12.04 с картой hd4xxx? Как открытые драйвера себя ведут, намного хуже каталиста?
<tagezi> тебе же уже сказали про свободные дрова, читай логи, 14:00 по москве
<tagezi> 13:00 по москве, всё время забываю про смещение времени (
<pauz> у меня логи только в онлайне записывает, как глянуть общий лог?
<linxon> попробуй ручкой на руке написать
<admin1488> http://vasilisc.com/unity-8-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus
<linxon> )
<admin1488> у меня не пошло
<admin1488> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8-preview-lxc/+bug/1451051
<admin1488> но выгляди круто
<tagezi> к васе вопросы, онже не зря там рекламу крутит
<linxon> admin1488: +
<admin1488> говорят что в 16.04 ее не будет, скорее всего в 16.10
<linxon> точно не будет
<admin1488> :-(
<pauz> tagezi вас не затруднит мне в лс скопировать лог
<tagezi> эм.. а что самому уже влом посмотреть?
<tagezi> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<tagezi> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> вот народ пошёл.. разжуй, врот положи... может и глатать ещё за вас?
<linxon> фу
<Sergey_IT> linxon, первая ссыка при заходе на канал, там инфы достаточно
<linxon> pauz: вообще, когда у меня возникают вопросы, я бегу в гугл )
<linxon> очень полезный и эффективны инструмент
<Sergey_IT> а я обычно думаю, где искать...
<linxon> Sergey_IT: ему достаточно ввести модель машины и версию драйвера :)
<linxon> окей
<Sergey_IT> название ОС не надо?
<linxon> Sergey_IT: угум
<Sergey_IT> то есть сначала все-таки думать ;)
<linxon> ну да, естественно как бы
<linxon> можно зайти в документацию или чаво
<linxon> неважно
<linxon> pauz: парам пам пам
<tagezi> да он логи ищет
<linxon> хи
<tagezi> нада наверное в него ткнуть ими
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: шапку вообще никто не читает, кстати
<tagezi> такое ощущение что анлрбхе просто делать нечего, когда он её правит :)
 * linxon пошел читать правила
<tagezi> андрюхе*
 * tagezi пнул andrex
<tagezi> лентяие :)
<tagezi> щ*
<linxon> такое нужно по середине красным окошко выводить
<linxon> с заголовком ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
<linxon> tagezi: и рамку сделать и буквы А - !ААААААААААА!
<linxon> ))
<tagezi> всёравно читать никто не будет
<tagezi> народ писатель
<tagezi> из писать в школе научили, а вот читать забыли
<Sergey_IT> * забили - правильнее
<tagezi> да, что-то я много обпечаток делаю (
<linxon> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.4.6; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.5.
<tagezi> хм
<tagezi> а в генте 4.4.6 ещё тестовое
<linxon> угу
<linxon> у меня его даже в списке нет
<linxon> оойей невнимательны ^^
<Sergey_IT> форум проснулся
<pauz> отходил, да лог посмотрел и в гугле был, яснее не стало
<pauz> на форумах два ответа, "у меня ати5ххх и всё ок", и "купи нвидию"
<Sergey_IT> у меня радеон 9200, 9600 и х1300 - все ок
<pauz> куда я попал
<Sergey_IT> и куда же он попал...
<tagezi> как он попал
<Sergey_IT> и зачем
<tagezi> @devoice Chuck_Norris
<tagezi> @devoice Chuck_Norris
<tagezi> чо это он меня забывает?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а какие были из зарубежных аналоги у Лексикона ?
<Sergey_IT> я лексиконом не пользовался
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а чем тыт тогда пользовался?
<Sergey_IT> поэтому не скажу и про аналоги
<tagezi> консольный текстовый редактор
<Sergey_IT> на PC не помню (
<Sergey_IT> смотря для чего
<tagezi> Лексикон был аналогом ворда в консили от русских
<Sergey_IT> я в досе практически не работал
<Sergey_IT> перешел с  rt11(DEC) на винду ~ в течение года
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-27
<Kolya_> Привет, тут кто-нибудь есть?
<anderx> нет никто
<aleksei`> утра
<Viktoor> Хелп, ctrl + V & ctrl + C не работают на русской раскладке.
<Viktoor> Есть кто живой?
<Leagnus> значит, кто-то перехватывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> агенты влияния
<aleksei`> ответа парень так и не дождался )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его перехватили
<SergeyIT> утрям
<artus> утр
<SergeyIT> снег, опять (
<anderx> ответа недождался... взял бы дебагер какойнить по кодам клавиш и смотрел че там не то
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-28
<aleksei`> утря
<linxon> привет
<shestipal> Доброго дня, коллеги. Подскажите пожалуйста, установил ukuu и обновил ядро до последней версии 4.10.6 теперь апт предлагает мне откатиться до 4.8 во время апдейта. Я обновляюсь с помощью ukuu как убрать из апта linux-generic и все что связано с обновлением ядра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удалить 4.8 ручками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или через aptitude / synaptic
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shestipal: http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2016/10/ukuu-ubuntu-kernel-upgrade-utility.html последняя картинка не работает?
<shestipal> =)
<shestipal> JohnDoe_71Rus ниже не пролистал. Спасибо большое
<SergeyIT> ку
<anderx> ре
<Admin1488> Господа подскажите про опен впн
<Admin1488> локалка будет с дефолтным конфигом работать?
<Admin1488> У меня чет за сервером не чего
<Admin1488> можно маршруты в ручную добавить, но это как то прям хз...
<Admin1488> Гуглится ток то как ребята объединяют несколько сетей а мне надо просто чтоб клиент видел локалку
<Admin1488> Там в принципе то трабоа наверное с маршрутами, но не понятно с чего начать, со стороны вроде все ое
<artus> будет
<artus> утра
<anderx> шмутра
<Admin1488> обед
<anderx> 8 вечера а у него утра
<anderx> еще один
<anderx> тьпу на вас
<artus> никаких обедов, я ешо не завтракал, да я ешо чаю не попил, так что нафихх )
<anderx> все спать лжись
<anderx> вечер уже
<anderx> надо было раньше завтракать
<artus> надо было утром просыпатцо :( а не дрыхнуть до 3х :D
<artus> с набигающей ночью
<Dreyk> хорошо, хоть не нагибающей
<artus> ну дык все еще впереди :D
<UNIm95> Ночью лучше быть нагибающим =)
<artus> во тьме ночной иль мракке дня страшись, иль я нагну тебя :D
<artus> UNIm95, дарофф ))
<UNIm95> artus: Хай.
<Sergey_IT> ночи, андрексу - утра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-29
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> морген
<Leagnus> Привет! есть ли в природе дебуггер, который показал бы, какая прога перехватывает сочетание клавиш?
<|cub|> Leagnus, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/261371/how-do-i-find-out-what-program-owns-a-hotkey
<Leagnus> |cub, спасибо
<Leagnus> Alt жму в любом окне и хочу, чтобы меню окна с подчёркнутыми буквами в пунктах нажималось
<|cub|> не пользую иксы. не подскажу.
 * |cub| запустил do-release-upgrade и сидит в предвкушении
<SergeyIT> утр
<|cub|> морген
<SergeyIT> чего выражаешься? (
<|cub|> все в пределах культуры)
<alexnettob> df
<|cub|> du
<artus> туц
<SergeyIT> жур
<scorpio89> привет всем
<anderx> дратуйте
<|cub|> приветы
<SergeyIT> агааааа> (затухающее)
<scorpio89> может кто подсказать, у меня проблемы с самбой и нтфс )
<scorpio89> для сети нужно расшрить папку с ubuntu на ntfs  пазделе
<scorpio89> с домашней папки все получилось папки расшарил доступ есть
<Delfer> всем привет. есть сервер на 16.04. поправил fstab, reboot, после пошли пинги на оба интерфейса, но все 65535 портов закрыты. видимо косяк. не проверил. может можно послать какой волшебный пакет или придется ехать?)))
<|cub|> Delfer, если нет какого нить kvm - ехать
<|cub|> scorpio89, ubuntu на ntfs разделе?
<scorpio89> нет
<|cub|> "нужно расшрить папку с ubuntu на ntfs  пазделе"
<scorpio89> ну я имею в виду машина с  ubuntu
<scorpio89> с нее надо расшарить папку с нтфс раздела
<Delfer> cub, вот именно на этой машине и нет. но была надежда, что если интерфейсы поднялись, значит это кому-нибудь нужно...
<scorpio89> извените если не корректно задаю вопрос
<|cub|> Delfer, интерфейсы это не файрвол)
<|cub|> scorpio89, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<|cub|> ну и смотри что б права были
<scorpio89> нипанятна, доустпут без авторизации, как бы мне сюда файл конфига скинуть...
<|cub|> так сделай авторизацию. или наоборот убери. Никто ж не знает как тебе нужнл
<|cub|> нужно
<scorpio89> мне  так и нужно, я ж говорю расшарил нес колько папок, те что домашней папки, к ним доступ есть, а к той что на нтфс разделе не заходит
<|cub|> значит смотри права
<scorpio89> если б я еще понимал) я тупо копировал с гайда все, по аналогу сделла еще папки на всех одинаково стоит
<|cub|> так почитай про права в linux
<Delfer> или логи самбы
<scorpio89> где лог самбы взять?
<|cub|> /var/log/smb к примеру
<scorpio89> так что от туда надо и в каком виде ?
<Delfer> нужен внимательно читать
<Delfer> нужно внимательно читать
<scorpio89> [2017/03/29 16:02:13.593287,  0] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:3259(process_usershare_file)
<scorpio89>   process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/set failed. Нет такого файла или каталога
<|cub|> ты б документацию почитал что к чему и для чего
<scorpio89> эт долго, мне нужно только вот доступ к этой папке открыть и эт машина меня больше беспокоить не будет( надюсь)
<scorpio89> http://i91.fastpic.ru/big/2017/0329/57/27663b12c197adcd60537b74b9ba5857.png
<|cub|> читай про права
<artus> права и обяязанности! :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я конечно понимаю, но аппетиты... https://s29.postimg.org/i9eobtuh3/2017-03-29-183551_1280x800_scrot.png
<anderx> ой лучше top открой и посмотри
<anderx> я чет последнее время всяким другим ваще не доверяю врут
<artus> htop не вреть
<SergeyIT> а чего так мало?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дофигищи терабайт мало?
<artus> мало. когда будут дофигища петабайтов - позовешь :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хыхы
<artus>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9kOOhlE9WY ^_^ старое но тааакое позитиивное :D
<Sergey_IT> суар
<tomfarr> Реблят кабеля по низким ценам не надо? Штекер разъемы? Не дорого
<tomfarr> Может кто-то дата центр тянуть собирается? Можем стать поставщиками
<tomfarr> Мировой бренд Rexant.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-30
<aleksei`> утря всем
<|cub|> морген
<SergeyIT> жур
<artus> ыва
<artus> оммм, лайт попер , прикоольно :D
<SergeyIT> хто?
<tomfarr> Лайт - свет
<tomfarr> шучу; Он имел ввиду легонькое поперло
<artus> а самое печальное что я увидел на сколько взлетел эфир, ашшш грусть взяла :D
<tomfarr> https://monitoriks.com/images/2017/03/30/SNIMOKEKRANA2017-03-30V18.01.25.png
<tomfarr> секретные периписки читайте
<artus> NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID
<tomfarr> artus: что сертификат инвалид?
<tomfarr> Куда я адрес дал?
<tomfarr> не может того быть
<artus> ну да )
<tomfarr> скриншот или не было
<tomfarr> monitoriks.com целиком разработан моими русскими друзьями
<artus> tomfarr, http://itmages.ru/image/view/5607224/3e3ae763
<artus> и толку :D
<tomfarr> У тебя какой год?
<artus> [/home/artus]% date
<artus> Чтв Мар 30 18:18:24 EEST 2017
<artus> внезапно, да? :D
<tomfarr> ну мало ли как сложен мир?
<artus> ну он же квадратный :D ну что, починили сертификаты ?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<artus> зелененький не спит :)
<Sergey_IT> аж позеленел... а не спит (
<artus> ну ты чего? подушку отобрали завистники? ататааа им :)
<Sergey_IT> смотрю, может дебиан тестинг поставить
<Sergey_IT> минимал
<Sergey_IT> и накатить lxqt
<artus> давно пора бы )
<Sergey_IT> это стретч, да?
<Sergey_IT> прокси там также как в убунте конфигурится?
<artus> угуу
<Sergey_IT> минимал - это нетинстол?
<artus> огааа
<Sergey_IT> dd нормально запишет усб?
<artus> cat *.iso > /dev/флешка :)
<artus> так что дд запишет :D
<Sergey_IT> записал, щас проверю...
<Sergey_IT> нормально, грузится... как-нибудь попробую )
<artus> ну и чудненько, а я читать сказку перед сном и посапывать :) хорошей ночи :)
<Sergey_IT> ночи, я тоже )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-31
<aleksei`> утречко
<this_self> господа, приветствую. Есть кто живой?)
<|cub|> морген
<|cub|> никого нет
<SergeyIT> утра
<anderx> тра
<SergeyIT> еще утр
<SergeyIT> artus, спишь?
<artus> SergeyIT, уже не
<SergeyIT> посмотрел установку дебиана, вопросы есть
<SergeyIT> рута надо или нет создавать?
<SergeyIT> куда загрузчик запишется, в хелпе пишет - если не на партишн, то на первый диск... а мне надо на 2-ой
<artus> руту пароль задаетцо отдельно от пользователя, создавай, в чем проблемы )  загрузчик вроде спросит куда писать, я проосто нааастолько на автомате ставлю его что ашшш как то не вспомню :D но выбор там должен быть, накрайняк
<artus> можно выйти из меню некст неуст неуст и жамкать по отдельным пунктам
<artus> ну по дефолту пишет загрузчик в /dev/sda1
<SergeyIT> так не понятно, если руту пароль назначу, то первый пользователь в судо не входит - я так понял (
<artus> ну visudo и дай правов пользователю )
<SergeyIT> а загрузчик не хочется ошибиться, у меня 3 диска с 3 ОС и у каждой загрузчик на своем диске
<artus> вот сереж, дааже я , чтоб не ошибитцо лишний раз , на всякий случай отбрасываю шнурки с других дисков, ато маааало лиии :D
<SergeyIT> да я без рута нормально всегда жил... поэтому и сомневаюсь
<SergeyIT> а я с убунтой не отбрасываю шнурки - привык ))
<artus> su , потом висудо и поправь права на юзера. по дефолту он не имеет прав рута )
<artus> ну установка от бунты ничем не отличаетцо, таак что не парься ))
<SergeyIT> да пишет, если пароля рута нет, то 1-ый юзер в судо войдет
<artus> я задаю пасс, мне как то проблем не доставляет )
<SergeyIT> ладно, подумаю, спасибо )
<artus> а вобще, чтоб не пролюбить место установки загрузчика - нуна эксперт моде выбирать :D
<artus> там точно спросят куда его воткнуть :D
<artus> ну на самом деле пусть рут будет себе. кушать то не просит :D а судо никто не отменяет :)
<SergeyIT> так я под рут никогда практически ничего не делал...
<artus> я сам чисто рута пользую только для скрипта sgfxi и для прописи неписи всякой в конфиг судо :)
<artus> но иногда пригождался , когда я забывал пас от учетки :D
<SergeyIT> я скорее пасс от рута забуду, чем от учетки )
<artus> ну сереж, неужто прям такая проблема дать пароль руту :D
<SergeyIT> проблемы нет... но не очень то и нужно (привычка - страшная сила ;))
<artus> рут фсехда нужен )
<SergeyIT> судо хватает )
<anderx> а рут пароль ваще не секюрно
<anderx> по этому и выкинули его
<anderx> если надо востановить пасс то есть либо чрут либо однопользовательский режим или режим востановления
<anderx> либо другой поьзователь :D
<artus> это в каком месте рут несекурно? :D
<anderx> рут спаролем не секюрно
<anderx> )))
<artus> anderx, в каком месте? :) при физическом доступе - начхать на пользователей аааще, сбрасываетцо вобще любой. при удаленном - нефиг разрешать ссе рута как пользователя.
<anderx> doesn't enable the root account. You're not supposed to create it during setup, it's created automatically, without a password so it cannot be used as it's a huge mistake in security.
<artus> anderx, и, какие то буквы странные
<anderx> нормальные нерусские буквы
<anderx> с форума бубунты
<artus> если человек деревянный по пояс - ему и без пароля рута ахтунг будет в системе :) особенно у тех утырков которые 777 на исполняемые файлы ставят
<SergeyIT> зачем нам бубунта?
<artus> так что ненадо тут расказывать секурно или не секурно )
<anderx> убирать weel sudoers итд группы у юзверя
<anderx> чтоб не тютб ваще
<anderx> ю
<Admin1488> Ну и обсуждение у вас)
<anderx> чето я буквы пропускаю и путаю последне время
<anderx> нада пальцы отрихтовать ломиком
<Admin1488> Понятно почему мне как то Сережа сказал "Иди к виндsha
<artus> :D
<Admin1488> иди к виндузятникам*
<SergeyIT> андрекс - ник свой подрехтуй, для начала )
<anderx> у вантузятников есть своя вантубунта
<artus> ломиком :D
<anderx> нихатю
<Admin1488> да я как то спрашивал про ад кербос и убунту
<anderx> тыб еще про поверщель спросил
<anderx> или про еще какуюнить фигню)
<Admin1488> хз вполне нормально, когда надо впихнуть линух в ад
<SergeyIT> ну я зверь был :(, чтобы хорошего человека и туда послать...
<artus> кстати, с форточек пароля сноситцо аще весело. переименовываем екзешник cmd.exe из под ливки линя в приблуду которая по выскакиванию на неистовое жамканье шифта выскакивает, и загрузившись в форточки неистово оный жамкаем.
<artus> нам выскакивает консоль и мы не парясь меняем пас учетки :D
<Admin1488> ну на линухе тоже не  мудрено сбрасывается)
<Admin1488> даже еще проще
<artus> Admin1488, линуху можно зашифровать, и тогда все станет ниразу не проще :)
<Admin1488> ага у меня так и сделано)
<anderx> я по венде могу ток format c: /q подсказать)
<Admin1488> я если что просто выключу комп и скажу вот пожалуйста
<Admin1488> берите смотрите че хотите
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> кстати а что за тема с шифрованием домашнего каталога?
<artus> Admin1488, удачи тебе востанавливать если крякнет ))
<Admin1488> Что за метод?
<Admin1488> artus: а я данные особо не держу, все значимое типа фотки итд на облаке, а здесь так по да маны
<Admin1488> у меня ноут полурабочий
<Admin1488> если что по новой все поставлю да и все
<artus> Admin1488, если приспичит кому в него посмотреть - сам расшифруешь :D
<Admin1488> ну тут 50-50
<Admin1488> у нас вроде есть право на свободу и личное пространство
<anderx> в хрюнделе к примеру ваще можно создать запуск по таймеру и ваще получиш system привелгии)))) оть из гостя
<artus> Admin1488, дододооооо, наивная чукотская морская свинка :D
<Admin1488> 8-)
<anderx> да уж
<anderx> уже не первый раз такое заявление слышу что у нас чето там есть)
<artus> anderx, тебя ешо не посадили за материнки ? :D
<anderx> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> домой спер материнки?
<anderx> заказал же устройства шифрования информации в котором фсб не пошарилось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ааа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока только заказал? на таможне уже отметилось?
<anderx> а в чем оно пошарилось то весит там гдето на сайте и протухло лет 7 назад
<anderx> ужу пришло
<anderx> уже юзаю
<anderx> целых 3 утройства)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ух, в особо крупных...
<anderx> мать и 2 булыжника
<artus> нуна тебя сдать :D
<artus> каак злосного прям нарушителя :D
<anderx> да нас всех нужно сдать сидим тут на иносарнном сервере шифруемся
<artus> один я с унимом останусь :D
<anderx> полюбому гостайны продаем и заговоры заговариваем
<anderx> не тагезя еще вроде не врашке
<anderx> не вас загребут как агентов кремля
<artus> а может я на благо родины шпиеню тут :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: кто шифруется? вроде канал не ssl
<anderx> нет ты агент кремля строиш смуты и невзгоды на родную укропию)
<artus> кстати, какие там теги для вызова майора ? #бонба-тераризды? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вошел
<artus> anderx, вот нинада, я как хунта сижу в засаде :D
<artus> ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<anderx> реально шести палый?
<artus> shestipaly, тарришб майор, мы паашутилиии :D
<anderx> а почему не 20 палый
<anderx> видать остальные  потерял на войне
<anderx> в 45 немцы отгрызли
<shestipaly> фуф
<shestipaly> вроде регистрировался ) опять заново
<shestipaly> добрый день. Не только шестипалый, но и двухголовый
<shestipaly> но это похоже не удивительно на таком канале )
<shestipaly> одиндватри ) меня слышно? или никсервер меня не принял
<artus> чет молчаливый какой то шестипалый
<artus> хоть бы поздаровалси
<shestipaly> ох
<artus> ыыыыыы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> троляка
<artus> а чего он такой жизнерадостный :D
<shestipaly> раздватрираздватри
<artus> о, опять прилетел
<shestipaly> слышно? )
<artus> небось опять молчать будет
<artus> shestipaly, http://itmages.ru/image/view/5609876/c2510793
<shestipal> раздватри
<shestipal> одиндватри
<shestipal> микрофон не работает похоже
<shestipaly> ох, я везде
<shestipal> добрый день, коллеги )
<shestipaly> сорян, артус шутит ) а я по микрофону стучу
<SergeyIT> где? Какие коллеги?
<shestipaly> ну в каком-то смысле определенном
<shestipaly> думаю, что здесь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: в погонах. он тут не один оказывается
<SergeyIT> тут всякий сброд, разношерстный
<shestipaly> хорошо, значит я среди своих )
<artus> кто шутит, йааа? :D да ни в одном глазу)
<shestipaly> похоны оторвали
<SergeyIT> 14:30 - адмиральский час начался, спать ушел (значит он морской офицер)
<shestipaly> )
<artus> а вдрух интернет по карточке закончилси )
<shestipaly> кофе точно закончился
<artus> shestipaly, ну расказывай чего сломал
<shestipaly> щемящее чувство одиночества охватило просто ) вокруг нидуши, одни провода и ящики
<artus> ну спать бы лег :D
<shestipaly> хх ) кудаж. только встал
<artus> и зачем? дальше бы спал ))
<shestipaly> как лягушка из дюймовочки )
<shestipaly> не хочу есть, не хочу спать. Программировать хочу
<artus> как все запущенно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в кино и комиксах в такой ситуации герой создает себе помошника. типа Джарвис у Старка
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, или просто сидит во вьетнамкой тюрьме :D
<SergeyIT> программировать вредно, особенно весной
<shestipaly> чорт, уже весна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже лето скоро
<anderx> зима хочу
<anderx> ))
<shestipaly> а я думаю что так жарко ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: северный полярный круг, к вашим услугам
<anderx> точно я и забыл
<artus> уф, я проснулси.
<anderx> тока както в ледовитом окепане не интересно
<anderx> такшто лучше на южный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тады цельный материк антарктида
<anderx> там и дубаки - 60 норм так и русь недалеко)
<anderx> тобиш далеко
<anderx> а хотя пофиг
<shestipaly> в омске хорошо
<artus> дятлам? :D
<shestipaly> =))
<shestipaly> это ворона кажется )
<artus> ну я не орнитолог ))
<anderx> пппц как вы все дажеко живете
<anderx> в какихто далях дальних
<shestipaly> был там по делам )
<artus> anderx, это ты нигадяй прячиси
<SergeyIT> какие же это дали то
<shestipaly> в москве +четатам выхожу из самолета -35
<shestipaly> глаза замерзли
<anderx> а ты их в кармашек клади
<anderx> чтоб не мерзли
<artus> отогреееешшш :D
<anderx> чет в московии снег был кста)
<anderx> а у нас +7 :D
<artus> shestipaly, вот видишш как у нас скучно то :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в туле тоже был
<shestipaly> хх ) потом проморгал канешна.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://temp.2396.ru/temperature.png
<shestipaly> artus конечно не аншлаг с ригиной, но тоже пойдет )
<artus> вот черд, недотягиваем :(
<shestipaly> регине равных нет
<artus> блин, скушно, у всех все работает, даже попинать некого, пичаль же
<SergeyIT> сломай что нить, делов-то
<shestipaly> ногу
<shestipaly> =)
<artus> shestipaly, :D у ты каакой :D
<shestipaly> пересобрать делов )
<artus> точно, нуна кросовые боты поискать :D
<shestipaly> че искать, Найки бери
<SergeyIT> не... вон андрекс солмал хвост.... похоже навсегда (
<artus> shestipaly, чет я у найков таких не видел https://images.ua.prom.st/517558068_w640_h640_scoyco_mbm001___ike_sports.jpg  :D
<anderx> в топпку найки
<anderx> идидасы тоже втопку)
<anderx> унты бери
<anderx> ))
<SergeyIT> нет сейчас ничего приличного
<shestipaly> хх ) это гинзу ip65 корпус
<shestipaly> только на ногу не оденется
<artus> не знаю я таких словей :(
<SergeyIT> если только Атомик взять
<shestipaly> http://rugged-smart.ru/ginzzu-rs94-dual-review/
<artus> https://lifehacker.ru/2017/02/15/obzor-nomu-s10/ у мну такой :)
<artus> гинзу ниочем )
<shestipaly> ну я не разбираюсь ) просто форма ботов навеяла
<shestipaly> сижу вот в Овне ковыряюсь )
<artus> о, оби двоешника вылетели, синхронно то как )
<artus> *оба
 * anderx залип на видо по краштесту этой адовой штуки
<artus> anderx, какой?
<anderx> телефона
<artus> ааа :D
<artus> с забиванием гвоздей? :D
<anderx> да
<shestipaly> забивания телефона молотком вместо гвоздей
<artus> anderx, и батарейка просто ня :D https://cs5-1.4pda.to/9893367/media-20170315.png?s=0018c326b90b1cc958de4ab6000000000e60def46991024fd6659cd39f6f38d1 это он у меня в режиме слушаний аудиокниги и легкого серфа в в браузере.
<shestipaly> в воде на глубине 10994 метра
<anderx> а у меня хайскрин буст 3 про се
<anderx> на замену 5 тоиу нексусу взял
<artus> anderx, какие страшные слова :D
<anderx> потому что чето кроме 5 того другие гугло фоны не нра
<anderx> https://shop.highscreen.ru/catalog/smartfony/highscreen-boost-se-pro-black/
<anderx> в принципе бяка телефон) по оптимизации и камере и модулю связи полное уг)
<artus> ы какая кирпичина :D
<shestipaly> уг ?
<shestipaly> улетный гуглофон
<shestipaly> понял
<anderx> унылое говно
<shestipaly> =)
<artus> anderx, Li-pol 3100 мАч + Li-pol 6900 мАч это как понимать?
<anderx> но батарейки на 6900 милиампер часов на день хватает мне)
<anderx> 2 батареи
<artus> одновременно? :D или сменная?
<anderx> сменные
<artus> да ну, так не интересно
<anderx> да на 3 ампера у мну так ваяетсо
<artus> сменная батарея это звездец потом адекватной зарядке
<artus> а почти сем махов реальных или просто циферки? ъ
<anderx> фз не тестил
<anderx> ну она пожирнее чем 6000 батарейка у предыдущего
<anderx> на 4 пда нада посмотреть там всякие мега тестеры зануды сидят все курочат)
<anderx> а вот звук да
<artus> у меня блин на 5 махов честных отигрывает по 8 часов только музыки , а энто вобще должно жить неделю :D
<anderx> ну если врубить энергосбережение как у тя моет и пахать неделю
<anderx> и не включать на постоянну передачу данных)
<artus> дык у меня не включено энергосбережение. когда его включаешь все краситцо в ораньжевый цвет :D
<anderx> лте ваще батарею жрет
<artus> вайвай и 3g у меня не отключаетцо совсем )
<anderx> нет у тя в режиме простоя включено
<anderx> тобиш когда экран гаснет он тушит все
<artus> нет, не тушит)
<anderx> хммм надо посмотреть
<artus> и вайберы с мордокнигами задорно пиликают принимая сообщения
<anderx> ну норм
<artus> енергосбережение врубаетцо отдельным ползунком ) и красит все в ораньжевый)
<artus> вот тогда да, тушит все чем не пользуешси
<anderx> у меня оно на 5 ти процентах врубается
<anderx> на 10 тока фонарик отключается)
<artus> ну в принципе с быстрой зарядкой которая за полтора часа его заряжает - аааще пофиг :D
<anderx> ну и он не оптимизирован)
<anderx> как я уже писал
<shestipaly> пойду плавать )
<anderx> батарею хавает всеравно когда юзаеш)
<shestipaly> бб
<anderx> надо будет потом перешить его на кастом
<artus> ну батарейка вкусная, был бы еще защищенным - вобще няшка
<anderx> а я потом возьму у какогонить мега эффективного тела выдерну настройки по питалову и всуну в прошивку)
<anderx> а может и не всуну у меня телефоны больше 2х лет не живут)
<anderx> а и гуглсервисы надо погасить ваще
<anderx> они те еще жруны
<|cub|> а как в баше можно сказать "все кроме такого-то"?
<anderx> ексклюд?
<anderx> или регуляркой)
<|cub|> спасибо) уже решил)
<Sergey_IT> опять все спят
<anderx> кто спят?
<anderx> сам ты спят
<Sergey_IT> мы не спят.... а тебе пора
<artus> anderx, ты вааапше поломатый, такшта нинада
<Sergey_IT> чего-то Кешу колбасит
<Sergey_IT> поставил дебиан-гном - тормозит ужасно (
<artus> эмм? а дрова на видево поставил? у меня летаить :) причем летает шустрее в разы чем тот же гном на бубунте )
<Sergey_IT> какие дрова?!! Радеон 9600 про ;)
<artus> гг
<anderx> ахаха вот они где агенты кремля то)
<anderx> 22:52:42          kgb | \o/
<anderx> 22:52:53          --> | robotroll (~robotroll@unaffiliated/ro
<anderx> 22:53:06          kgb | Jack my man, what's happening
<anderx> 22:53:10          kgb | What's hot what's not
<anderx> 22:53:13          kgb | What's poppin'
<anderx> 22:53:21         noob | poppin` zits
<anderx> 22:53:29          mov | Lol
<anderx> 22:53:30         noob | lmao
<anderx> 22:54:05          kgb | who is poppin your nickserv acct.
<anderx> чикист
<Sergey_IT> не гг, а хардваре
<Sergey_IT> lxqt без свистелок летает
<anderx> нуууу на генте к примеру даже 5токеды летают в отличие от деб
<anderx> )
<anderx> а темболее от бунты
<anderx> как ни странно
<Sergey_IT> ставлю lxqt...
<artus> anderx, твои кеды только и могут что летать, вечно падая :D
<artus> хто такой lxqt?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ой, если у тебя такая пичальная конфигурация то я бы воткнул открытокоробку и не парил себе моск :D
<Sergey_IT> lxqt - это типа lxde но на Qt
<Sergey_IT> меня сейчас и lubuntu устраивает...
<Sergey_IT> м...да - а на убунте lxqt получше, похоже
<Sergey_IT> даже NM нет, руками конфигурить надо )
<artus> что, сложна? думать приходитцо? :D
<Sergey_IT> убежал
<artus> слабак :D
<anderx> у меня не падал
<artus> ну, куда этот гад убежал, я ему дистр нашел на этом самом куте
<artus> anderx, я тибе не верю, у тебя даже хвост упал :D
<anderx> падала тока плазма альфа котораябыла но там это было меншим из зол)
<artus> ниври, ана тадаит
<artus> *п
<artus> этаа, как прийдет продублируй ему сцылко если я забуду http://www.extix.se/?page_id=24
<anderx> посмотрим если не усну)
<artus> эх, даже боты разбежались. соовсем у убунты не останось адептов :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что ты троляка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: глянь пожалуйста git  https://git.cgsecurity.org/testdisk.git
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, сначала троляка а потом глянь гит? вот двуличное существо :D
<artus> чего за фоторек?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему только двуличное?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Main_Page
<artus> эмм, о как
<artus> ну гит как гит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не находит ./configure
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а autoconf который вроде должен делать конфигуре тоже ругается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем в инстал неверные инструкции
<artus> compile.sh  не?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24289507/
<artus> ./compile.sh: 265 чего там ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя такой же гит
<artus> ты предлагаеш его мне клонить и тестить?
<artus> а $LYNX "http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=167783"
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  а чего, сложно?
<artus> ну по линку у меня идет скачка вроде
<artus> links стоит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<artus> ну дык внезапно чего делать нужно?
<artus> :D
<artus> ты б хоть в скрипт заглянул :D
<artus> LYNX=links как бе у тебя обьявлено )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> links2 пойдет?
<artus> ну поправьш в скрипте только
<artus> а нафиг тебе links2 если обычный есть в репах?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня он чего то скачивает, потом запрос на сохранения README и в  нем сохраняет одну строчку, что какую то либу можно взять на гугкоде
<artus> ну наверно стоит ее там взять :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуголкод мертв
<artus>  libewf-beta распаковываеш и чегото не хватает?
<artus> ну подсунь ему скачаную версию , с любого обменника
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://code.google.com/p/libewf/downloads/list
<artus> https://github.com/libyal/libewf
<artus> https://sourceforge.net/projects/libewf/ или тут
<artus> https://github.com/cgsecurity/testdisk этот гит тебя чем не устраивает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ну нафиг. что б собрать, скачай пол интернета
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и саурсфордж доверие подорвал
<artus> последний линк смотри
<artus> хотя теже яйцв вроде как
<artus> [/home/artus]% aptshow testdisk
<artus> Пакет: testdisk
<artus> Версия: 7.0-3
<artus> и нафиг нужны гиты :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в гитах 7.1WIP
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя он в бинарниках тоже есть
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и что там такое мегакардинальнео поменялось?
<artus> из за чего такие извращения?
<artus> там после 7.0 вобще никаких изменений
<artus> https://github.com/cgsecurity/testdisk/blob/master/NEWS
<artus> хотя если уж так приспичило то чего не стянуть https://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk-7.1-WIP.linux26-x86_64.tar.bz2 и не собрать?
<artus> но смысла аааще никакого как по мне.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там готовые бинарники
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и чего тебе тогда не хватает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы исходники собирались
<artus> не сношай себе моск, бери бинарник и пользуйся. говнорепы померли, пиши слезное письмо сборщикам что у них все сломалось и пусть правят линки в скриптах и выносят все в свой гит.
<artus> можешь даже поспособствовать им в этом
<Leagnus> привет! Вы мне скажите: какие версии прог ставить: qt или гтк?
<artus> Leagnus, знаешь как твой вопрос звучит ? какого года мне машину купить - ауди или шкоду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> волгу бери!
<UNIm95> Leagnus: Ставь тот софт которым умеешь пользоваться
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я голосую за газ 69 :D
<artus> а если это кастом на базе ходовки от 66го - то вообще ультимативное поделие которому нет равных на бездоре :D
<artus> Ваша скорость чтения составляет 1100 знаков в минуту - это вслух, с выражением и не глатая окончания слов. и они мне еще советую повысить каакой-то обучалкой :D
<Dreyk> Leagnus: qt, если у тебя KDE, Lxqt или что-то подобное на базе qt
<Leagnus> Юнити у мя
<Dreyk> Leagnus: GTK - если у тебя GNOME, Unity, Cinnamon, Mate ну или ещё какие-то подобные паразиты
<Dreyk> выбор очевиден
<Leagnus> а, вот оно чё )
<Leagnus> спс
<Leagnus> у меня как раз до сих пор qt-шная прога висит, снять не могу
<Leagnus> не киляется
<artus> xkill
<Dreyk> удали её через apt-get purge
<Dreyk> и поставь не qt-шную, если есть
<Dreyk> перезагрузись
<Leagnus> Dreyk: спасибо! ты настоящий друг
<Dreyk> нз)) просто я не такой злой, как местные старожилы xD
<Dreyk> ну это может пока так
<Sergey_IT> хто злой тута?
<artus> Sergey_IT, дета, ты чего так быстро убегаешь?
<Dreyk> artus злой. Не хотел человеку объяснять что ему нужно: qt или gtk программы
<artus> Sergey_IT, http://www.extix.se/?page_id=24  на
<artus> Dreyk, эмм, а ты уверен что ему нужны куте или гтка программы? какие именно ему программы нужнЫ? ты взял перечень, сравнил аналоги?
<Dreyk> вопрос был в том, что ему нужно, если у него Unity
<Dreyk> по принципу ставить transmission-gtk или transmission-qt
<Dreyk> на юнити. Что ты поставишь?)
<Leagnus> есть же какие-то ЗА и ПРОТИВ
<artus> Dreyk, дядя, ты наркоман? привет! Вы мне скажите: какие версии прог ставить: qt или гтк?  где здесь хоть слово про юнити? ))
<Dreyk> ну так это появилось ниже
<Dreyk> после наводящего вопроса
<Leagnus> щас тя забьют
<artus> это не появилось ниже моего вопроса. а мой вопрос полностью соответствовал ))
<artus> вобщем очередное - не умеет свормулировать вопрос, который содержит в себе же ответ ))
<Dreyk> твой ответный вопрос был не слишком информативным
<Dreyk> отлично)
<artus> внезапно, его вопрос был вообще оторван от реальности :D
<Leagnus> лучче скажите, какова "Package '...' is not installed, so not removed"
<Dreyk> значит пакет не установлен
<Dreyk> ты неправильно имя ввел, возможно
<Dreyk> artus: что за ExTiX Linux?
<artus> вроде каак какой то lxqt на дебьяне. серожа ниосилил его собрать ручками, ну я ему готовый дистр предлагаю пощупать)
<Dreyk> бинарников нету что ли lxqt?
<Sergey_IT> artus: видел я этот дистр... но смотрю lxqt пока еще недопилили, подождем
<Dreyk> оно всё недопилили... KDE недопилили, LXQT недопилили, Unity недопилили, GNOME3 - вообще ппц
<artus> Dreyk, слышшш, ты че против гнома имеешь ? :D
<Dreyk> проблемы в Linux с визуализацией xD
<Dreyk> ооо))) я понял
<artus> не, я коонкретно спрашиваю, ану поясни за голословные обвинения :D
<Sergey_IT> так сейчас любая ОС недопилена...
<Dreyk> а я скажу... Когда он только вышел - мне он сразу не понравился!
<Dreyk> )))
<artus> эммм, а причем тут когда вышел и непонравился к вобще ппц?
<Sergey_IT> такой зоопарк в IT, что за 10 лет, даже если ничего нового не вводить - не разгрести
<artus> работает искаропки без проблем и вообще желания куда либо лезть. причем до стабильности и адекватности дорос в разы быстрее чем многострадальный кед
<Sergey_IT> кстати, а какие проблемы в линукс с визуализацией?
<Dreyk> нужно сидеть просто на CentOS всем
<artus> да, не спорю, до версии ниже 3.18 был печален иногда. опосля же - ааааще никаких вопросов от слова совсем
<artus> Dreyk, причем тут структура размещения конфигов  и пакетный манагер к десктопному окружению?
<Dreyk> там версии софта стабильные! в том числе DE
<artus> там где?
<Dreyk> в CentOS
<artus> эмм, как все запущено
<Dreyk> я пошел плазму перезапускать, где-то утечка памяти
<artus> аххахааа
<artus> anderx, ну что, тваи хваленые кеды текуть? :D
<artus> эх, сказочники такие сказочники
<Sergey_IT> самые лучшие кеды - китайские были
<Dreyk> Ура! Плазма заработала
<Dreyk> может пол часа проработает)
<artus> и эти мыши будут вещать о гномах :D
<Dreyk> За то тут кастомизация какая!
<Dreyk> А в этих ваших гномах небось в конфиги лезть надо
<Dreyk> а что, гномовский файловый менеджер умеет пакетно переименовывать файлы? а? а?
<Dreyk> наутилус-то
<artus> умеет. в конфиги в гноме? окстись :D
<artus> о, я в конфигаг единственное что чинил это system.d
<Sergey_IT> почему я не использовал кеды - мне кастомизация не нужна, от слова - совсем
<Sergey_IT> проспали...
<akozhevnikov> Привет, народ!
<akozhevnikov> Кто-нибудь может помочь с Built-In audio?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-01
<Leagnus> прива! у кого-нить есть такая конфа, чтобы из папки с набором сниппетов создавалось меню их вставки  в любое окно?
<anderx> 5.9 нифига не текет)
<anderx> ни падаеть
<anderx> ни чаво ваще)
<anderx> потаму чта я ее снес) месяца 2 назад)
<anderx> но до этого не текла)
<horde9> Всем привет! Народ, подскажите пожалуйста, как исправить проблемы со звуком. Постоянно переподключается и переинициализируется built-in radio
<Leagnus> чё за радево такое?
<artus> утра
<anderx> artus: у тя спина белая
<artus> я знаю :) и штаны тоже :D
<anderx> и шнурки развязались
<anderx> на носках :D
<artus> anderx, переименовывай канал в канал видовса :D
<anderx> /j ##windows
<artus> ну в тооопике до вечера моеняй :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Russian Microsoft support irc chat. Скачать windows можно гдето на торрентах.
<artus> ^_^
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Russian Microsoft support irc chat. Скачать windows 9, беcплатно за деньги: https://goo.gl/fN3lVr
<anderx> artus: сам потом назад перематаеш)
<artus> anderx, ты когда хвост починишь? :D
<anderx> летом 30 февраля
<anderx> @voice anderx artus
<anderx> два дурака)
<artus> мммм, маловато :D
<artus> @voice JohnDoe_71Rus
<anderx> @voice linxon UNIm95
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем мне войс
<anderx> artus: :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, как зачем, чтоб все знали :)
<UNIm95> Чего?
<UNIm95> Вы тут без меня совсем оборзели?
<anderx> самый злой и не понимающий приколов проснулся)
<anderx> UNIm95: кстааа ты когда там faq делать будеш?
<anderx> уже почти пол года делаеш)
<anderx> или собираешся
<artus> как бесплатно за деньги виндавс скачать :D
<UNIm95> anderx: Ты про что?
<anderx> я про доки на форуме
<anderx> ну я понял ты даже забы)
<anderx> л
<anderx> сам сделаю
<UNIm95> @devoice UNIm95
<artus> @devoice UNIm95
<UNIm95> artus: Как ты алиасы прописал?
<artus> это не алиасы, это авторизация у бота
<artus> мм, хотя ща гляну алиасы на кансерву
<UNIm95> А. точняк
<UNIm95> совсем забыл
<UNIm95> это же хелп блочит
<artus> [/home/artus/.weechat]% cat alias.conf G opa
<artus> jopa = "msg ChanServ deop $channel $nick"
<artus> opa = "msg ChanServ op $channel $nick"
<anderx> /script install chanop
<artus> anderx, это уже изврат какой то :D
<artus> ставить скрипт ради алиаса ))
<anderx> там не тока
<artus> anderx, кинь листинг на пасту, поглядеть
<anderx> https://weechat.org/files/scripts/chanop.py
<linxon> что дает войс на этом канале?
<artus> script: script "chanop" not found
<artus> linxon, просто медалька :) дают лучшим из лучших )
<linxon> окак
<anderx> artus: значит полностью с расширением
<artus> anderx, да уже понял
<artus> забавный, вобщем потом пощупаю подробнее
<anderx> artus: а то палимсо
<horde9> artus, не радиво, аудио =) Я пока писал, все в голове перемешалось. Вобщем моя звуковуха постоянно реинициализируется и рандомно отключает \ подключает LineOut Built-in audio. При этом постоянно мигает большая плашка уровня звука справа вверху. Незнаю, что делать.
<UNIm95> horde9: Павуконтроль поставь и там задай звуковуху
<artus> horde9, я вот искренне за тебя рад, если бы еще понимал о чем ты - был бы вдвойне радосней :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот у меня проблем вылез. у огнелиса перестают открыватся менюшки. и в интерфейсе, и по левой кнопе. моргнет и пропадает. выбрать ничего не получается
<artus> клавиатура залипла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. в других программах нет проблем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и если огнелиса перезапустить. работает до какого то момента
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя, клавиатура... надо кое что проверить
<horde9> artus, захожу в Setttings, открываю sound, вижу там два девайса Digital Output SPDIF и Line Out . Звук проигрываетсяе через Line Out. Line Out время от времени "моргает" и переделывается на headset буквально на долю секунды. В этот момент, на ту же долю секунды, пропадает звук, а в правом в
<horde9> ерхнем углу экрана отображается плашка текущего уровня звука, потом она медленно тает.
<artus> какие страсти то
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я сменил огнелиса на хром ) он меня тоже таким поведением вроде начал подбешивать, вобщем я забил на него )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно?
<artus> нуу, месяца 4-5 тому
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у  меня только сейчас
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, тут знаешь какая штука, я уже давно понял одну фишку, раз в пару лет то огнелис, то хром по очереди на очередных обновах превращяютцо в треш, начинают говнитцо и я меняю приоритеты :D то хром шустрее и отзывчевее, то
<artus> огнелис, вобщем сейчас эра хрома :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. это не огнелис. верней что то в системе поменялось и влияет только на лис
<artus> убеждай себя, ага
<anderx> links2 и нет проблем)
<anderx> текст картинки кажет и норм)
<artus> elinks же есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видосы не кажет
<artus> а если упоротцо и ручками собрать - то даже будет умет жабаскрипты
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, видосы внешним плеером можно дергать
<artus> и для этого даже нафиг ненужны иксы :)
<anderx> mpv могет даже ютубище
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: убеждай себя, ага (с)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, слышшш, я видео без иксов смотрел ешо в 4м году, на фре.
<anderx> ага
<artus> даже без вреймбуфера можно загнать в aacc :D а так достаточно фреймбуфера для вывода видео
<artus> двоешниг )
<anderx> можно видево еще и в аски смотреть))
<anderx> а вобще даже дос умеет идево показывать с плееркой нужной
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я скажу больше, в tty прикручиваеш драйвер мыши , фреймбуфер и разрешение монитора - и жить можно вполне комфортно)
<anderx> во фре оно сразу уже прикручено
<anderx> там жаэе в инсталяторе мыш пашет
<artus> а с учетом того что когдато был адекватный и рабочий centerim в качестве акгрегатора всяких аськомессенжеров - вобщем дискомфорта никакого )
<anderx> можно буковки выделять)
<artus> anderx, ну я в 4ю бубунту прикручивал. или в мандрейк, уже не помню за давностью
<artus> можно пользоватцо елинксом по человечески :D
<artus> кстати, мне когда в прошлом году пришлось сидеть за печальной пичальной машинкой по долгу службы - с 4м пнем и 512 рама - вобщем единственное что адекватно шевелилось в нынешних перегруженых интернетах - это опенбокс в
<artus> качестве экономии памяти и елинкс :D с влюченным отображение картинков :) ибо остальные браузеры сходу отжирали память и в свап улетали
<anderx> ладно колупайте свои винды
<anderx> я спать))
<artus> вот пичал, все спят чтоль ? ((
<Sergey_IT> 1.4.31
<artus> о, сирожа пришел :)
<Sergey_IT> а вы тут бушуете?
<Sergey_IT> синяков понаставили друг другу
<artus> Sergey_IT, у нас тут свержение власти и вобще смена курса :D
<Sergey_IT> боюсь спросить куда
<Sergey_IT> 1.4.32
<artus> я бы ответил может быть
<artus> но дело в том что тут опять
<artus> 1.4.35
<|cub|> а есть любители апача и графаны?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165332.msg2271271#msg2271271 вот почему огнелис  сломался
<Sergey_IT> 1.4.32 пока еще
<|cub|> никогда не любил эти автопереключалки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удобная штука
<JohnDoe_71Rus> очень выручает
<|cub|> мне хватало сохранять фокус раскладки в нужном окне
<|cub|> лично мне такой вариант удобней
<Sergey_IT> а что это такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на первой странице темы все написано
<|cub|> что такое xneur?)
<Sergey_IT> название некрасивое - не хочу
<|cub|> ))
<Sergey_IT> 187 страниц поедания "кактусов"....
<artus> эммм, вам чего, горящего капслока не хватает?
<|cub|> лучше скажите о другом)
<|cub|> суть в чем. Есть grafana за reverse proxy апача. Есть плагин который тянет графикик в мониторинг. Если указывать плагину путь без реверспрокси (grafana.server, к примеру) то все работает отлично. Если указать путь через реверспрокси -
<|cub|> получаю таймаут (при этом, если пойти по ссылке то получаю успешно захожу на соответствующий график без единой ошибки).  Вот конфинг прокси https://nopaste.me/view/efb42e86 где косяк?
<artus> iis сервер юзай, у нас же канал о венде :D
<|cub|> свят свят свят)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо что мягкие сделали пропуск в нумерации. иначе что в топик писать
<|cub|> (:
<Sergey_IT> опять 1.4.31 :( (звезданутых.с синяком. и всего - пользователей на канале)
<artus> Sergey_IT, мажерную версию завезли :D
<Sergey_IT> синяки украшают мужчин )
<Sergey_IT> если это не гриб - синяк
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-02
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 16.04 LTS | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<anderx> @devoice anderx linxon
<artus> утрр
<SCHAAP137> добрый день, друзья
<SCHAAP137> Хорошая погода сегодня.
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> заспанцы все...
<Sergey_IT> весь день спят... и еще ночь, жуть (
<artus>  я котлету грызу ))
<Sergey_IT> засохла, пока спал?
<Sergey_IT> холодным чаем запей )
<artus> я холодную грыз, а теперь горячий чай пью :D
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-26
<bobi> Всем привет
<bobs> я установил убунту и у меня есть вопрос
<bobs> http://i.imgur.com/Gb17KX2.png
<bobs> xnj 'nj
<bobs> что это и как пофиксить
<Kosh> Доброго времени суток, Пытаюсь установить "ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64" на Ноут, но во время установки пакета "grub2" компьютер зависает. Не подскажите как это исправить?
<aleksei`> утра
<diskin> привет, у тебя время перевели ? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> повелением любимого боярина царя перевод отменили как
<aleksei`> diskin, ага, перевели на час вперёд
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, это у вас отменили, а мы всё ещё по старинке стрелки гоняем )
<toxicTux> Привет
<toxicTux> я установил убунту
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> слава Туксу!!! )
<toxicTux>  что нужно сделать после установки
<toxicTux> и можно как-то сделать ее красивой
<SergeyIT> ничего не трогать, чтобы не сломалось ;)
<SergeyIT> "красота" убивает функциональность
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поздравляем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после установки надо ... закрыть крышку ноута
<SergeyIT> а вот какую убунту поставил? Версия и DE?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> юнитя конечно
<aleksei`> ммм, +1 красноглазик у нас )
<Priestov> привет сообщество
<Priestov> а че, кто то переносил с винта на винт сервер?
<Priestov> я начитался конечно
<Priestov> но пугает мутка с uuid томов
<tagezi_> в первый раз всех пугает :)
<Priestov> а че, есть рекомендации от профи?))
<tagezi_> нет, я никогда не переношу, я ставлю  по новой
<tagezi_> но теоритически, если оооочень нужно, то можно и переносить
<Priestov> ну у мну там базы, конфиги, все дела... По новой не охота настраивать
<tagezi_> uuid - это граб, а бази и конфиги это кустмизация
<tagezi_> почита про граб, перед тем как переносить, пр его обновление, ручную правку
<Priestov> кхе кхе... не одного разу не удавалось мне его восстановить))))
<tagezi_> если ты ни разу не мог востановить граб, то даже не парься с переносом
<tagezi_> там вся плюшка именно в граб
<Priestov> епрст
<tagezi_> uuid, если я правильо путаю, прописан в разделах конфига граб, и тебе нужно сделать его правильным
<Priestov> угу
<Priestov> замес в другом
<Priestov> сервер могу остановить максимум на 10 часов
<tagezi_> чо угу? :) ты не понимаешь как работать с граб :D
<Priestov> потом начну юзеров терять))
<Priestov> угу, не понимаю как работать)
<Priestov> вот и ищу варианты
<tagezi_> вникни в груб для начала, в то как грузится ядро
<Priestov> о  блин.. я понил...
<Priestov> нада читать
<tagezi_> :)
<Priestov> я думал проще можно)
<tagezi_> можно :)
<tagezi_> только результат может быть ожидаемый, а тут есть шанс что всё заработает :)
<Priestov> я думал можно что то, типа ./reshim vse problemi v odnoy srochke.sh
<tagezi_> можно :)
<tagezi_> но лучше не стоит
<Priestov> ну я так с базами извращаюсь, и мне жутко это нравится))
<tagezi_> а мне нет, потому что ели где-то накосячил, то потом даже не понятно где
<Priestov> зато не монотонно набираешь пальцами команды под шум куллеров))
<tagezi_> для этого есть скрипты :)
<Priestov> ну а я о чем
<tagezi_> там хоть отладку можно забубенить
<Priestov> вот и я про скрипты)
<Priestov> написал скрипт
<Priestov> жмакнул
<tagezi_> ну, скрип, который переносит систему с одного винта на другой, называется установка :)
<Priestov> ахахаха))
<Priestov> ...стеб засчитан!
<tagezi_> короче, я уже не помню, но вроде, тебе нужно будет установить и настроить граб, там 2 команды теперь...
<Priestov> а если устанвоить систему на новый винт
<Priestov> потом с live загрузится
<Priestov> и тупо все перекопировать
<Priestov> граб не трогать
<tagezi_> не взлетит
<tagezi_> тебе нужно чрут и настроить граб
<Priestov> шош такоя..
<tagezi_> когда граб ломается, ты грузишься с лайфа, чрутишься, и востанавливаешь граб
<Priestov> нужно потренироваться на котиках
<tagezi_> ох, я бы поставил на твоем месте но новый винт
<Priestov> есть у меня пару винтов
<tagezi_> всмысле, новую систему, а потом ресет, дерг, тык, "Простите за сбой"
<Priestov> эээ... а вот тут у меня с юмором напряг
<tagezi_> короче.. хорошо что я не админ :)
<Priestov> ... это мои слова!
<tagezi_> отроботай на котиках...
<Priestov> угу
<Priestov> прийдется
<Priestov> о
<tagezi_> это правильный путь... сначала потренироваться, а потом всё сломать :)
<Priestov> а авторизацию в ssh через ключ не делал?
<tagezi_> не
<Priestov> о блин
<tagezi_> только гит
<Priestov> плохо что ты не админ
<Priestov> )))
<tagezi_> да не нужно оно мне всё как-то
<tagezi_> я кодю.. так что если бы делал, то скорее с нуля :D
<Priestov> С#?
<tagezi_> С++ и Бэйсик
<Priestov> плюсы... неожидано даже)
<Priestov> сча все ринулись в шарп, джаву))
<Priestov> хамарины тама)
<tagezi_> LO пока на с++ слава богу, джаву вырезают потихоньку
<tagezi_> вроде почти всё порезали.. но скил с++ нужен иногда просто бешеный
<Priestov> ))))
<Priestov> я кодер на уровне твоя моя понимать))) Могу поковыряться в чужом)))
<Priestov> ну там пару переменных поменять))
<Priestov> и написать что сделал я)
<tagezi_> угу, а потом сидишь и думаешь, какой козёл их поменял :)
<Priestov> lol
<tagezi_> я тут багу правил как-то, отвалилась фигня, вот точно также, чел пришёл, поменял и забыл, что нужно ещё в одном месте поменять :)
<Priestov> я так постоянно делаю)
<tagezi_> LO не патч пожалучта :)
<Priestov> перекомпиливаю проекты, тестирую... При переносе что то забываю перенести
<Priestov> особенно напрягает когда у тебя версий 0.1 двадцать три штки в день
<Priestov> достаточно одного теелефонного звонка от жены, чтобы похерить всю работу зв день
<tagezi_> эм..
<tagezi_> LO компилируется первый раз 8 часов :)
<Priestov> ну у мну быстро)
<Priestov> на шарпах)
<tagezi_> потом правда быстрее, но смотрб куда залез :)
<tagezi_> аа, шарпы..
<Priestov> и че, под убунтой ты кодишь, да?
<tagezi_> да
<Priestov> МУЖЫК!
<tagezi_> я уже и забыл что такое винда.. вижу её только на скриншотах
<tagezi_> да под линухом проще намного
<tagezi_> вот народ который на винде сидит.. вот они реально монстры
<tagezi_> там столько нужно притянуть, чтобы это хотя бы просто начало собираться
<Priestov> ну я натуа творческая... у мну звуковые карты всякие стоят.. Типа SB 0220.. Софтверные микшеры..
<Priestov> я как увидел JACK для линуха
<Priestov> отвернуло
<tagezi_> везёт, есть время творчеством позаниматься
<Priestov> ха
<Priestov> я работаю 3 дня в неделю))
<Priestov> остальное время хобби))
<Priestov> раньше херачил от закат до рассвета
<Priestov> потом понял - жить то некогда
<Priestov> и быстро поменял
<Priestov> ... рабочий ритм
<Priestov> ну и путь денег мало
<Priestov> зато я балдю)))
<Priestov> и наслаждаюсь))
<tagezi_> ну, хорошо.. а я когда не кодю, то кодю.. или в паходе в горах
<Priestov> во!
<Priestov> нмально
<Priestov> нормально*
<Priestov> ну если балдеешь от этого, почему бы и нет?
<tagezi_> да
<Priestov> это и есть счастье))
<tagezi_> так, тебе котиков, а мне пожрать и дописать статью
<tagezi_> конклюжен остался
<Priestov> о
<Priestov> пожрать!
<Priestov> пеши есче
<Priestov> :-)
<Spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Spaik, Ну понг, и что?
<JohnDoe9> что б не маяца с livecd придумали замечательную вещь https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7zyrVeBv14
<tagezi_> ржачный голос :)
<JohnDoe9> голос я не слушал, современное поколение видосы лучше воспринимает
<tagezi_> я слушал в исполнении этого голоса "Архаичные верования". Через час вообще первстаешь замечать недастатки
<Priestov> ооо парни) Это все камни в мои огороды)
<Priestov> спасибо за подсказки
<JohnDoe9> грузишь super grub2 потом вынимаешь флешку с ним, и просто ставишь груб в систему.
<JohnDoe9> я так рут на ссд переносил.
<Priestov> и пашет все?
<JohnDoe9> ну вот пишу
<JohnDoe9> надо старый рут удалить и место запользовать
<tagezi_> Priestov: котики рулят :)
<JohnDoe9> котики правят миром
<tagezi_> берёшь котика, накатываешь на него копию диска, и пробуешь завидется или нет
<tagezi_> хотя я сам люболю руками, как-то понятнее
<tagezi_> JohnDoe9: а нет флешки, котрая меняет все - на – ?
<tagezi_> :)
<tagezi_> в ссылках... а то у меня в статье их 80 штук
<JohnDoe9> есть, LO называется ;)
<tagezi_> влом макрос писать
<JohnDoe9> макрос? найти - заменить не?
<tagezi_> оно там начинает как-то криво в ссылках заменять
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-27
<aleksei`> утра
<rapidsp> ну вот и зима наступила :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://temp.redip.ru/ первые в году плюсовые сутки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверил на бете 18.04 календарь в консоли ncal -M считает недели с понедельника а cal -M ругается.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а мне нужен горизонтальный месяц
<SergeyIT> у cal другие опции
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/cal.1.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в коньках поломался календарик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdmainutils/+bug/908233 хехехе
<aleksei`> кстати да, надо добраться, пощупать 18 бэтку )
<aleksei`> как там гном? допиленный перепиленный?
<aleksei`> или в стиле аля юнити?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я лубунту щупаю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wifi на ноуте завел, видосики mpv крутит. netplan подлянку сначала подкинул. синезуб наушники поймал и даже звук в них выдал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот conky так и не докрутили прозрачность в dock
<aleksei`> а я чёт решил гном пощупать, посмотрел скрины, закос пою юнити конкретный )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну нафиг. я с lxde с 12 года дружу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или когда они там юнити пихать начали
<aleksei`> 12ю04
<aleksei`> или с 11.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот, на 10.04 у меня был гном, потом на ней щупал lxde. а на 12.04 уже лубунта была
<aleksei`> я на кеды свалил  в то время)
<aleksei`> райден меня агетировал долго и упорно. в итоге я сдался )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и где сейчас рейден? в окошки смотрит
<aleksei`> не знаю
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ncal -SMC
<tagezi> да, эта утилита похлеще седа будет :)
<tagezi> тут кое что объяснял https://infineconomics.blogspot.ru/2012/11/cal-ncal-bsdmainutils.html , хотя мне было влом всё о конца разжовывать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: это проверенная команда или теория? потому как рабочие аргументы из 14.04 не подходят к 18.04
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: тебе что, влом попробовать? :) https://i.imgur.com/OGTc6Gw.png
<tagezi> у меня 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я уже погасил машину и убрал флешку в сумку
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: короче, ncal это алиас cal -N
<aleksei`> tagezi, всё ведь красиво изложено )
<tagezi> и когда ты пользуешь ncal тебе некоторые вещи нужно делать на изнанку
<tagezi> хотя ключ S можно не ставить
<tagezi> да, молодой был и зелёный.. писал коротко, с картинками
<aleksei`> кому действительно надо, тот поймёт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь перешел на врачебный почерк
<aleksei`> вникнет, точнее сказать
<tagezi> теперь статьи по 10-15 страниц, мелким подчерком..
<Neo4> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Shz2BRwR8X/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не вышел каменный цветок
<tagezi> ну, какноникал любит сомать всё.. на 18.04 уже куча жалоб было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и чё делать? писать в спортлото
<tagezi> писать багрепорт, что сломали
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: какая утебя версия cal?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а может не сломали. ты небось те ключи надыбал многочасовым перебором. в документации не написано что порядок буковок важен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я откуда знаю. как глянуть? на -v он не откликается
<JohnDoe5> так, ребут в другую систему
<Rara> Как вырубить панель эту
<Rara>  слева
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-28
<Victor83> Rara: Launch Panel?
<aleksei`> всем утра
<tagezi> утра
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, возьми сорсы cal и измени как тебе надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже нашел комбинацию ncal -bM
<SergeyIT> а зачем он тебе нужен?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в коньки конечно
<SergeyIT> давно бы свою прогу написал - делов-то
<toly> gtgt
<SergeyIT> пепе
<JohnDoe7> лоло
<JohnDoe7> SergeyIT: и зачем я пользую убунту и вообще линух. давнов бы свою ОС написал
<SergeyIT> так такие тулзы легко делаются
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-29
<toly> cc
<toly> Боря привет!
<toly> Боря привет!
<aleksei`> всем утра
<toly> Привет Алексей
<toly> можеткто-нить есть?
<toly> #fedora
<toly> ?
<lothar> hi
<kperesypkin> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<toly> есть кто?
<dvdc> здесь всегда кто-нибудь есть
<toly> &
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-30
<toly> 7
<Priestov> эээ.. всем доброго времени
<Priestov> задача нетривиальная: нужно выводить звук одновременно и с микрофона, и с других приложений.
<Priestov> в виндовс это делается с помощью приложения Mixer
<tagezi_> наверное будешь в шоке, но в Линукс это делается так же... только миксеров больше :)
<Priestov> не, не буду
<Priestov> alsa mixer не получилось заставить
<Priestov> если ты о jack
<Priestov> то ну его в пень... Это такой костыль
<tagezi_> https://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/paprefs/
<tagezi_> https://habrahabr.ru/post/343718/
<tagezi_> и я что гуглом тут работаю? :)
<Priestov> не) Ты по дружбе помогаешь ;)
<tagezi_> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/pulseaudio
<tagezi_> звук в Линухе не просто, но можно..
<tagezi_> нужно просто упереться и копать, думать над тем что прочитал, сделал, и копать дальше
<Priestov> в Линухк вообще все не просто.. кагбэ)
<tagezi_> вообще, проффесиональные студии работают на линухе очень часто, и монтаж видео делается на нём, так что всё возможно
<tagezi_> первые лет 10, потом привыкаешь :)
<Priestov> это если у тебя времени куча) А когде тебе нужен результат без свистоперделок... а ты уже моск сломал)))
<tagezi_> я тебе по секрету скажу. мозг сломать нельзя. он же желеее :)
<Priestov> пойду в ребут схожу...
<Neo4> привет
<Neo4> what is scp?
<diskin> secure cp
<Neo4> и я только пробовал
<Neo4> diskin: do you use it?
<Neo4> scp -i [path to irckey ] user@ip:/absolute/path/to/remote/file /path/to/local/folder
<Neo4> diskin: давай тренеровать английский тут?
<Neo4> качает нормально, хочу попробовать загрузить туда что то
<Neo4> diskin: hello, ok and very good, I go to the HollyWood
<diskin> good luck! :)
<Neo4> diskin: I'm broken English
<Neo4> diskin: how improve English?
<Neo4> my Englihs sucks always
<Neo4> :)
<Neo4> diskin: и меня забанили в убунту по логину, но я могу туда зайти анонимно...
<Neo4> модератор или ктотам тупо....
<Neo4> yes, it works,
<Neo4> put to remote scp -i [rsa key] [path to local file] [user@ip:/destination/path]
<Neo4> I'll use it without filezila
<Neo4> diskin: луше filezila?
<Neo4> diskin: могу я присоединить ноутбук к компу по ssh?
<Neo4> diskin: или как правильно? Ты эксперт в ubuntu?
<diskin> Neo4, что значит "присоединить ноутбук к компу"? что ты хочешь сделать?
<Neo4> файлы заливать
<diskin> так используй scp
<Neo4> diskin: например видео десктоп записал на ноутбуке, потом хочу на десктоп залить и там уже обработать, на ноутбуке слабый проц
<Neo4> diskin: да знать 2 ip,
<Neo4> ?
<Neo4> diskin: или в виндовс зайти ( на ноуте 2 ОС) и залить через виндовс :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> флешки, внешние диски, dvd-rw. не, не знаем
<Neo4> кто знает как вордпресс работает?
<Neo4> Кто хочет я буду его учить вордпресс?
<Priestov> Я хочу
<Priestov> вордпресс
<Priestov> меня больше беспокоят настройки безопасности
<Andrewich> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, можно ли к pidgin прикрутить телеграмм? Или к чему вообще можно?
<diskin> Andrewich, а родной телеграм клиент под Linux не устраивает?
<UNIm951> Andrewich:  вроде в списке плагинов на сайте есть плагин к телеграму
<UNIm951> >_,
<UNIm951> >_<
<UNIm95> И вновь я тут
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-31
<Black_Jack> Error resolving target specification 'gpu:1' (No
<Black_Jack>        targets match target specification), specified
<Black_Jack>        in assignment '[gpu:1]/GPUPowerMizerMode=1'
<Black_Jack> кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<Sergey_IT> на форуме спроси - данные железа и софта приведи
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-01
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  omxxuvcds: Timon_Crazy Ne0S|away linxon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  xnrzrgak: enhydra Ne0S|away alien2003 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  usvcw: haarolean JohnDoe_71Rus parallel21 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  pbbzwmpk: ltshooter alien2003 linxon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  bwvttjstww: physicist haarolean burik666 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  wlqjlmatus: enhydra ubot9 akaWolf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ijvtcgxb: alien2003 ubuntulo1 physicist ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  zqnree: alien2003 ubuntuhelp dimalinux ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  rmmdvcywcd: tagezi_ ubot9 akaWolf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  rqomsgfmw: parallel21 akaWolf Ne0S|away ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<visfyn> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  lqezzoclih: linxon physicist tagezi_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<linxon> олол
<tagezi_> раньше они бегали только по бошим каналам. теперь видимо им вообще делать ольше нечего стало
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-25
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> of course this channel exists :)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-26
<CHeRuBaEL> всем доброго времени суток.
<CHeRuBaEL> Накатил ubuntu сервер, теперь ставлю xorg, slim и i3wm
<CHeRuBaEL> Правильный порядок?
<CHeRuBaEL> framebuffer не предлагать )))
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-28
<jeka> Привет ы
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> ok so like I'm learning Russian now
<EvilRoey> and I like Ubuntu
<EvilRoey> so that is why I came here
<EvilRoey> :)
<andrex> no
<andrex> you were mistaken. this channel not for this
<andrex> /j ##russian
<andrex> EvilRoey, ^^
<EvilRoey> oh!
<EvilRoey> thanks then!
<EvilRoey> I'll part then, I guess
<EvilRoey> paka :)
<andrex> you re'velcome :D
<SergeyIT> он тебя ракой назвал )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> нужно будет забанить за такое кащунство
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток
<CHeRuBaEL> народ как назначить эмулятор терминала по умолчанию ))) Заранее спасибо ))
<CHeRuBaEL> да да да, убунту сервер и i3-wm
<kristian_on_linu> greetings
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-30
<lotric> шо так тихо
<diskin> как это ты за 33 секунды определил?
<lotric> я хакер экстрасенс
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-31
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот такая бяда. тачпад все отключен при загрузке. приходится включать его fn комбинацией. есть образ slitaz на флешке, в нем тачпад работает сразу. значит какие то настройки в лубунте
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-23
<alwerd> Всем доброй ночи.
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-25
<rapidsp> ку
<rapidsp> а sftp через pam аутентифицируется?
<rapidsp> или он через ssh настраивается?
<SKonst> настраивается через ссш, аутентифицируется через пам
<rapidsp> огонь
<SKonst> тащемта в конфиге ссш-а про пам написано
<rapidsp> ну я просто не сразу сообразил что sftp по сути ssh
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-27
<SKonst> Подача топлива в помещение котельной производится ручным способом с использованием ручной тележки. Подача в топку также выполняется ручным способом. В некоторых случаях в котельном зале устанавливается бункер с наружной загрузкой механическим сп
<SKonst> особом. Шлако- и золоудаление из топок котла и котельной осуществляется ручным способом.
